# Hadopi, c'est parti



## AmoCrea (9 Mars 2009)

_NOTE : Si ce message est contraire aux règles du forum Macgeneration, merci de me le signaler ou de supprimer ce message._

Notre "ministre de la Culture" défend cette semaine son projet de loi à l'Assemblée, appelé "Création et Internet", qui instaure une riposte graduée contre les internautes qui téléchargent illégalement. 

Outre le fait que cette loi ne réglera aucun problème, qu'elle soit poussée par les lobbies et majors de la musique et du cinéma (inspirée même par Denis Olivennes... alors directeur du groupe FNAC), elle a été reconnue comme liberticide par le Parlement Européen. 

La CNIL a également rendu un rapport négatif contre ce projet de loi, avant de basculer soudainement à Droite début février après que Sarkozy ait promis-juré de "renforcer les moyens de la CNIL pour qu'elle puisse répondre efficacement à ses missions". Résultat : au lieu de crédits, le "renforcement" en question était surtout doctrinal et consiste à injecter des moyens humains, 5 "personnalités qualifiées" ("PQ", sic) apparentées UMP. En dehors de toute couverture médiatique, bien entendu.

Albanel et son gouvernement veut donc passer en force, au dessus de toute recommandation, envers et contre tous (même certains de son camp).

Demandons un vrai débat, avec la Licence Globale dans les discussions. Dénonçons également la pauvreté de solutions légales viables, leur manque de compétitivité, montrons les alternatives possibles.

Rendons le pouvoir à nos institutions "garde-fous" qui sont en veilles depuis tant d'années.

Faisons en sorte que notre ministère ne soit plus "sponsorisé" par les majors, les multinationales.  

Il en va de nos libertés, physiques et virtuelles, et de nos accès à la culture dans son ensemble. 

Pour qu'Internet ne devienne pas qu'un Minitel, pour que l'on évite d'en arriver à payer des droits d'auteurs pour lire une histoire à son enfant.







*Groupe Facebook : *
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=71010888695

_Image libre de droit, à diffuser si vous le souhaitez._


----------



## Grug (10 Mars 2009)

Afin d'élargir ce sujet le titre a été simplifié en, simplement HADOPI, et c'est ici qu'on en cause.


----------



## nenon (10 Mars 2009)

Je viens de lire que l'examen du projet à été repoussé mais tout porte à croire que son adoption n'est plus très loin... En passant en revue les grands axes, cela donne froid dans le dos tout de même et c'est assez scandaleux de voir à quel point les organisations représentatives du monde de la culture (cinéma, musique, audiovisuel) s'acharnent à aller contre les nouvelles technologies aujourd'hui et leurs potentielles... L'assouplissement des mesures de protection, le raccourcissent des délais vidéos, la riposte graduée avant la sanction de la coupure d'abonnement, honnêtement est-ce que quelqu'un peut me dire ici qu'il s'agit de mesures qui vont dans le bon sens?? J'ai l'impression qu'au lieu d'ouvrir Internet et le potentiel du streaming, on va assister à une véritable chasse aux sorcières... Et ils vont s'en donner les moyens en plus, la mise en place du dispositif technique permettant de lutter contre la piraterie coûtera environ 70 millions d'euros aux fournisseurs d'accès!!! Concrètement, j'ai dû mal encore à comprendre comment cela va se traiter mais ça sent la boucherie 
C'est quand même pitoyable que à l'aube de la fibre optique, d'un côté les fournisseurs d'accès vont augmenter les débis massivement et de l'autre, ils vont tracker tous ceux qui vont venir se balader d'un peu trop près des sites de P2P alors que l'on sait aujourd'hui que l'offre légale en la matière est inexistante! Drôle d'époque que nous vivons....


----------



## jolicrasseux (10 Mars 2009)

Vous êtes gentil ! Ce projet est révoltant. Garder le silence est consternant. 
Chaque jour voit nos libertés se réduire un peu plus. 
Pour aimer la musique, il faut pouvoir y avoir accès. Et que cet accès soit aisé, libre, gratuit... Edith Piaf ne s'occupait pas des droits d'auteur quand elle chantait dans les cours et les rues, on pouvait l'entendre sans payer... et on pouvait lui envoyer cinq sous si on voulait ! 
Le chant, la musique, c'est de l'art, en faire un bien de consommation est un sacrilège.
Imaginons que je propose un diaporama sur Youtube ou Dailymotion, et que je le propose avec une musique... on va bientôt me demander de verser une obole à la SACEM...


----------



## jeanno51 (10 Mars 2009)

vu dans le 20 mn de paris du 10 mars 2009:






[/URL][/IMG]

*dans l'état actuel, plusieurs choses ressortent de ce projet de loi:*


- la nécessité de bien sécuriser sont réseau sans fil, ce qui passe par:


 Modification de vos login mdp permettant l'accés a votre routeur wifi car les                  mots de passe usine sont connus de tous et il est alors facile de se donner des droits.

                        Obligation de modifier votre ssid car grâce a eux les hackeurs connaissent votre type de routeur et donc peuvent aller chercher les failles qui lui sont liées.

                        Une non-émission de votre ssid vous permettra de réduire grandement les risquent de hacking, en effet un hackeurs s'interressera principalement au réseau non sécurisé qu'il voit et n'ira pas chercher ceux qu il ne voit pas.

                        L'activation d'une politique de filtrage par adresse mac, pour autoriser uniquement vos périphériques a accéder a votre réseau (pour trouver votre @mac sur votre pc, dsl je ne suis pas encore macuser, ouvrait une fenetre de commande dos en cliquant sur démarrer -> executer -> entrer cmd -> puis dans la fenêtre taper ipconfig /all , la ligne adresse physique de votre connection vous donne l'adresse mac.

                         Une sécurisation de votre réseau sans fil par un cryptage WPA plus performante que le cryptage WEP.


Une personne ayant télécharger verra-t-il sa connection internet disparaitre?

La encore, plusieurs problèmes se posent:

Le point d'accés du delit se verra aprés plusieurs courriers coupés privant ainsi son bénéficiaire des services de téléphonie et de diffusion de la télé numérique ce qui n'est pas inclus dans les contrat de service signé lors de l'acquisition de votre routeur.

De plus, la loi propose de sanctionner le propriétaire qui n'est pas forcement le hackeurs donc la sanction ne se fait que sur des présomptions.


----------



## jeanno51 (10 Mars 2009)

il existe une possibilité de télécharger en toute légalité des fichiers illégaux (screener,...)  : les news group vu que se sont des serveurs privés payant notre fai ne pourra rien nous reprocher


----------



## CBi (11 Mars 2009)

J'écris ce post depuis un café de Séoul. Pas un café internet bardé de technologie, mais un agréable petit café qui met à la libre disposition de ses clients un simple accès Wifi. Il est ici courant que les bornes privées soient laissés libres d'accès sans mot de passe  et cela fait qu'avec un PC ou iPod Touch en poche, on n'est jamais coupé du monde.

Avec la loi Hadopi, cela n'existera pas ou n'existera plus en France : l'internet va y ressembler à une banlieue pavillonnaire, avec ses hauts murs et ses pancartes "chien méchant". Difficile d'y voir un progrès du bien public. Plutôt une réédition à l'ère post-industrielle du mouvement des "enclosures".
À l'époque, il y avait eu des Proudhon pour déclarer: "la propriété, c'est le vol !"
Il est vrai que ceux à qui profitent le crime sont de si généreux mécènes pour notre culture (voir photo ci-dessus) qu'on ne saurait sans doute rien leur refuser.


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mars 2009)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...nt_des_pirates.html?idfx=RSS_notr&xtor=RSS-17
Piraté sur mon mail.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mars 2009)

" L'oeuvre des jeunes "

Jeunes qui sont plus branchés techno que leurs aînés et qui seront donc plus à même de trouver les moyens pour ne pas se faire prendre.

PS : je signale qu'une discussion est aussi engagée sur le fil des actus amusantes ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

ca me fait bien rire car ca fait 50 fois qu'ils changent ce projet de riposte graduee (quel nom pourri en plus) et ca passe toujours pas parce que ca ne tient pas la route legalement...

et enfin, ca me fait penser qu'en ces temps difficiles, les deputes n'ont vraiment que ca a foutre pour relancer l'economie


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> ca me fait bien rire car ca fait 50 fois qu'ils changent ce projet de riposte graduee (quel nom pourri en plus) et ca passe toujours pas parce que ca ne tient pas la route legalement...
> 
> et enfin, ca me fait penser qu'en ces temps difficiles, les deputes n'ont vraiment que ca a foutre pour relancer l'economie



"Tu as le coeur à rire... moi, je l'ai à pleurer !"
Encore un,
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...t_braque_le_ps.html?idfx=RSS_notr&xtor=RSS-17


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Mars 2009)

Pour ma part, je n'ai ni peur, ni honte de le dire: JE TELECHARGE!!!
Et ce pour plusieurs raisons:

-En général, niveau musique je n'achète l'album qu'après l'avoir écouté, vous avez qu'à voir mon compte iTunes, ou quand je sais que le titre ne va pas faire long feu dans ma playlist.

-Niveau logiciel, j'ai eu quelques mauvaises surprises, notamment au moment du passage à Vista avec Nero 6 que je venais d'acheter, la version 7 "compatible vista" (qui crashait toutes les 2 minutes) est sortie 1 mois plus tard: pas question de la racheter. Et comme pour la musique, je préfère tester avant d'acheter (parfois les trial sont trop restreintes pour se faire une bonne idée).

-Niveau films, je les achète quasi systématiquement en DVD. 

-Niveau séries, en attendant la sortie DVD/française (je me régale actuellement avec la saison 5 de LOST ) ou d'une vraie offre de VOD (compatible Mac, et à lecture illimitée): au prix où ça coûte avec les restrictions qu'il y a, c'est moi qui me sens volé, moi qui ai les 4 saisons de LOST en DVD, presque l'intégrale de Friends, et quelques autres séries sur le même support... (et surtout, ne venez pas me reprocher d'avoir téléchargé Malcolm, vous n'avez qu'à le sortir sur DVD!)

Et je ne le répèterais jamais assez: OK les ventes de CD ont chuté dramatiquement, mais les mecs, on est en mp3 aujourd'hui (ou autres formats). Pourquoi ne pas se baser sur les ventes de 78 tours tant que vous y êtes? 

Bref, l'industrie se fout de notre gueule et nous reproche de vivre avec notre époque.


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mars 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Bref, l'industrie se fout de notre gueule et nous reproche de vivre avec notre époque.



L'industrie fait du fric, c'est son affaire... mais celui qui se fout de notre gueule, c'est le gouvernement à la solde de ces industries.


----------



## iShin (11 Mars 2009)

La faisabilité d'un tel projet paraît compliquée.
Avec les offres globales des FAI (internet, téléphone et télé), comment peut-on couper l'accès internet sans couper le téléphone et la télévision ?

Bruno RETAILLEAU (Sénateur) : 
"La coupure est discriminatoire car internet est une commodité essentielle qui permet d'avoir une vie sociale".


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> "Tu as le coeur à rire... moi, je l'ai à pleurer !"
> Encore un,
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...t_braque_le_ps.html?idfx=RSS_notr&xtor=RSS-17



Albanel elle passe son temps entre l'assemble et les musees, elle en a rien a foutre de la crise economique...


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> Albanel elle passe son temps entre l'assemble et les musees, elle en a rien a foutre de la crise economique...



La France est en train de devenir le pays le plus rétrograde de notre planète. On court à rebours vers le moyen-âge et l'inquisition ! 
Un podium avec la Corée du Nord et la Chine... pas mal !


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Mars 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> L'industrie fait du fric, c'est son affaire... mais celui qui se fout de notre gueule, c'est le gouvernement à la solde de ces industries.



Oui, c'est ce que je voulais dire. Merci d'avoir rectifié le tir pour moi.



			
				jolicrasseux a dit:
			
		

> La France est en train de devenir le pays le plus rétrograde de notre planète. On court à rebours vers le moyen-âge et l'inquisition !



Ben oui, faudrait interdire les ordinateurs, ca irait plus vite. Mais j'imagine pas la gueule de l'économie (et de bien d'autres choses).


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Mars 2009)

Ce qui m'inquiète surtout, c'est cette idée (lamentable, qui montre que le principe même du net n'est toujours pas compris par nos zélites autoproclamées) de restreindre le web accessible depuis les bornes wifi libres à une poignée de sites sur "liste blanche".
En gros, d'instaurer une vrai "controle parental" étatique sur le net.
En gros, vous auriez ainsi accès aux sites en .gouv. (surtout impots.gouv, tiens), et puis c'est tout. Adieu, sites persos et blogs licencieux...

C'est préoccupant...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Mars 2009)

J'hallucine!
Y'a Albanel sur TF1. Elle ne connait même pas le prix d'un forfait triple play!

Ferrari: - Les internautes pénalisés devront continuer à payer leur abonnement. Vous n'avez pas peur d'une double peine ?

Albanel: -Vous savez, dans un triple play, ca représente quoi? 7&#8364;?

OK, mais si on a plus internet, plus de téléphone ni de TV!
Pas très fut-fut la Albanel!


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

on la voit souvent a la tele, mais elle sort souvent des conneries enormes

et dire que c'est elle qui veut reformer l'internet en france...

ca fait peur de voir des gens incompetents changer notre quotidien


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Mars 2009)

bananiaaa a dit:


> on la voit souvent a la tele, mais elle sort souvent des conneries enormes
> 
> et dire que c'est elle qui veut reformer l'internet en france...
> 
> ca fait peur de voir des gens incompetents changer notre quotidien



De toutes façons, dans le domaine de l'informatique, on rencontre de plus en plus souvent des incompétents. Moi-même qui me considère comme ayant un niveau moyennement élevé dans ce domaine,  9 fois sur 10 j'ai l'impression de plus m'y connaître que le gars sensé m'aider quand j'appelle une hotline.


----------



## benguns (11 Mars 2009)

je met ce lien moi aussi j'ai déclaré que je suis un pirate
http://reseaudespirates.org/


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> De toutes façons, dans le domaine de l'informatique, on rencontre de plus en plus souvent des incompétents. Moi-même qui me considère comme ayant un niveau moyennement élevé dans ce domaine,  9 fois sur 10 j'ai l'impression de plus m'y connaître que le gars sensé m'aider quand j'appelle une hotline.




je prefere te rassurer, les mecs des hotline n'y connaissent rien

ils sont juste la pour faire tourner le compteur du telephone quand tu les appelles a un numero surtaxe

recemment, le mec de SFR qui s'est bien foutu de ma gueule

"vous avez bien pense a debrancher et rebrancher le modem?"

et quand il te demande de faire la manip, le temps que le modem redemarre et se synchronise, tu as deja perdu 5 minutes avec le 08...


----------



## johnlocke2342 (11 Mars 2009)

C'est pas pire que les mecs de l'Apple Care qui te disent systématiquement de réinstaller OS X. Au bout d'un an de problèmes divers sur mon MB, j'ai compris par moi-même qu j'avais un problème materiel et non logiciel.

Bon, faudrait peut-être revenir au sujet sinon Supermodo va s'énerver!


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Mars 2009)

benguns a dit:


> je met ce lien moi aussi j'ai déclaré que je suis un pirate
> http://reseaudespirates.org/



Merci pour le lien ! Agir vaut mieux qu'écrire !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Mars 2009)

A lire et à diffuser : un dossier sur le projet de loi "Création et Internet" (PDF), didactique et bien résumé... 

Une vidéo qui va avec, de Patrick Bloche et Christian Paul, députés : 

[DM]x8mlsd_le-projet-de-loi-internet-une-droit_news[/DM]​


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2009)

L'une des difficultés du débat vient de la difficulté à voir au-delà de ses propres habitudes.

Je ne sais pas si de tels débats ont eu lieu, il y a 30 ou quarante ans, lorsque le magnétophone personnel est devenu un succès et d'un usage très courant : chaque cassette enregistrée consistuait potentiellement un délit, au moins pour nos amis législateurs d'aujourd'hui  Idem avec le magnétoscope [enregistrement, prêt etc.]


----------



## tirhum (12 Mars 2009)

Il y avait eu une taxe sur les premiers magnétoscopes...
Taxe destinée à "compenser" l'effet de l'enregistrement, si je ne m'abuse...
Je ne sais pas si elle avait duré dans le temps, par contre, cette taxe...


----------



## Sergio_bzh (12 Mars 2009)

Il y a quelques "têtes" qui voient clairs mais malheureusement ils ne sont pas décideurs ...

http://blogs.lexpress.fr/attali/2009/03/une-loi-scandaleuse-et-ridicul.php


----------



## johnlocke2342 (12 Mars 2009)

+1 pour Jacquot!


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Sergio_bzh a dit:


> Il y a quelques "têtes" qui voient clairs mais malheureusement ils ne sont pas décideurs ...
> 
> http://blogs.lexpress.fr/attali/2009/03/une-loi-scandaleuse-et-ridicul.php



il souleve un bon point sur le streaming 

des entreprises comme youtube et dailymotion gagnent de l'argent et diffusent des contenus soumis a des droits d'auteurs ce serait pas plutot a ces entreprises de se faire taxer plutot ? 

certains providers ont toujours egalement laisse planer l'ambiguite des tres hauts debits pour "surfer"


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mars 2009)

@ Bompi

Comme la cassette audio.

Et oui. On n'a pas attendu Internet pour diffuser illégalement des oeuvres. Et même encore aujourd'hui, on peut faire sans.


----------



## boodou (13 Mars 2009)

euh, question con, on peut s'abonner à un FAI étranger ?


----------



## jolicrasseux (13 Mars 2009)

Un résumé assez sensé,

http://www.monde-diplomatique.fr/carnet/2009-03-12-Hadopi


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2009)

Un point d'étape sur le projet de loi Création et Internet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un point d'étape sur le projet de loi Création et Internet.


J'ai entendu ce matin qu'un état membre de l'UE n'a pas le droit de légiférer sur une question quand celle-ci est discutée au Parlement européen. Et c'est le cas ici puisque l'amandement Bono que Sarko avait réussi à faire retirer a été remis en piste par son auteur. Et le vote sur cet amendement n'interviendra qu'en avril si mes souvenirs sont exacts.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mars 2009)

« Alerte rouge, Hadopi nest que le début ! »


----------



## jolicrasseux (17 Mars 2009)

iDuck, on pourrait faire un club des cocus de la liberté...! Ça ne se bousculerait pas au portillon...
Enfin, si vous en cherchez, j'en suis !


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

si quelqu'un a l'email de Christine A., merci de lui forwarder l'info


----------



## pumauer (19 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> euh, question con, on peut s'abonner à un FAI étranger ?



Question pas si con que ça.


----------



## pumauer (19 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> si quelqu'un a l'email de Christine A., merci de lui forwarder l'info



Si quelqu'un a l'email de Christine Albanulle, merci de lui envoyer des virus.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a l'email de Christine Albanulle, merci de lui envoyer des virus.



En espérant qu'elle ait un PC sous Windows.


----------



## pumauer (19 Mars 2009)

A mon avis elle n'a pas d'ordinateur chez elle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> A mon avis elle n'a pas d'ordinateur chez elle.


Elle doit encore en être au Minitel.


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Si quelqu'un a l'email de Christine Albanulle, merci de lui envoyer des virus.





johnlocke2342 a dit:


> En espérant qu'elle ait un PC sous Windows.





pumauer a dit:


> A mon avis elle n'a pas d'ordinateur chez elle.





iDuck a dit:


> Elle doit encore en être au Minitel.



ça vole haut, dites...


----------



## pumauer (19 Mars 2009)

Normal, quand on tombe aussi bas...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Mars 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Normal, quand on tombe aussi bas...



Non, on peut prendre le pas inverse et tenter, _si possible_, d'élever le débat...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

Le Download Day célèbre le peer-to-peer le 28 mars


----------



## pumauer (19 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le Download Day célèbre le peer-to-peer le 28 mars



Merci pour l'info.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Mars 2009)

Hadopi, « une bêtise » ?


----------



## johnlocke2342 (19 Mars 2009)

Je me demande bien qui peut être pour une telle loi.

Les FAI? D'après le dernier lien d'iDuck, le président de Free est à fond contre, et de toutes façons, ça ne leur donerait que plus de travail.
Les artistes? D'après certains de mes amis proches ayant des "stars" dans leur famille, ceux-ci m'assurent qu'is téléchargent autant que les autres (et téléchargent eux-mêmes massivement).
Les seuls que je pense pouvoir être favorables à une telle loi, sont les majors et les disquaires. Et encore, le téléchargement légal causerait aussi du tort à ces derniers.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Mars 2009)

Section 92A: la Nouvelle-Zélande abandonne la riposte graduée.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Mars 2009)

Loi antipiratage: débats dès lundi 16 heures, lamende en vue.

Pas d'Hadopi pour les artistes vivants dans un paradis fiscal?


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Mars 2009)

HADOPI: deux conférences parisiennes pour mieux comprendre.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

en tout cas, pourquoi continuer a craindre le telechargement illegal (qui etait le probleme des années 90) alors que desormais le telechargement est surpasse par le streaming !!

je veux de la musique gratuitement immediatement ? je n'ai qu'a aller sur un des nombreux sites qui proposent le morceau en entier et en excellente qualite que je peux ecouter en direct et autant de fois que je veux


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2009)

Les eurodéputés s'opposent aux privations punitives d'accès à internet


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Mars 2009)

La claque&#8230;


----------



## boodou (27 Mars 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La claque



Comme quoi l'Europe, c'est pas un truc si con que ça


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2009)

Ca a le mérite d'équilibrer la balance, qui avait, ces derniers temps, tendance à favoriser outrageusement les intérêts particuliers au détriment des droits du citoyen.

-------------------------------​
Edit: Le surréférencement de l'offre légale dans les moteurs est toujours d'actualité.

Humeur: Hadopi, pourquoi ça ne peut pas marcher.
_«Parce qu'il est parfois frustrant de commenter l'actualité tout en s'astreignant à une certaine réserve, la rédac' a récemment pris la décision d'ouvrir une rubrique « Humeur », qui nous permet d'offrir un regard plus personnel sur l'actualité de l'univers high-tech, au travers d'articles parfaitement subjectifs qui ne reflètent finalement que l'avis de leur auteur. Aujourd'hui, profitons du calme avant la tempête que ne manquera pas d'occasionner la reprise des débats sur la loi « Création et Internet » pour tenter de voir en quoi ce projet pourra changer les choses... ou pas.»_


----------



## johnlocke2342 (27 Mars 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> ça vole haut, dites...



Je sais pas si c'est le cas d'Albanel, mais il me semble que les membres du gouvernement ont reçu un portable sous Ubuntu, et la Albanel, elle semble pas avoir inventé la poudre niveau informatique, alors installer Windows...
donc pas si lourde que ça, ma réflexion


----------



## Romuald (29 Mars 2009)

Téléchargement illégal : le modèle américain de "riposte graduée" se fissure


----------



## boodou (30 Mars 2009)

Ce matin Pascal Nègre invité sur France Inter.
Affligeant.


----------



## rizoto (30 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ce matin Pascal Nègre invité sur France Inter.
> Affligeant.



Il a dit quoi?


----------



## boodou (30 Mars 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Il a dit quoi?



Toujours le même discours, pas bougé d'un iota. Il a fait sa pleureuse incapable de se remettre en question. Le plus énervant est qu'il était face à une économiste spécialisée dans les secteurs culturels (Mme Benamou, pas vraiment une djeune adepte du p2p) qui s'exprimait posément en essayant de lui expliquer les changements de fond inéluctables qu'internet a engendré et les pistes possibles de nouveaux modèles ... En vain. Il lui coupait la parole en pleine argumentation, il l'a traité avec mépris.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mars 2009)

Hadopi: lamende réservée à labonné auteur de linfraction?

Pour rappel, la reprise des débats à l'Assemblée National c'est aujourd'hui 16h.


----------



## TibomonG4 (30 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En vain. Il lui coupait la parole en pleine argumentation, il l'a traité avec mépris.



Copé hier, face à Peillon dans Ripostes, a fait un prix de gros législatif, si ma mémoire est bonne, en associant la loi Hadopi et celle sur les bandes organisées, pour dire à quel point le gouvernement a les choses en main.
 Autre débat il y a quelques temps, autre chaîne : j'ai trouvé Copé au-dessous de tout face à Bayrou... Il profitait de sa difficulté à s'exprimer pour lui couper la parole ajoutant à cela un sarcasme qui n'a, à mon sens, aucune raison d'être dans un débat d'idées. Pour un porte parole du gouvernement, il ferait bien de prendre quelques leçons de savoir-vivre avant d'en donner aux autres. Lamentable.


----------



## pierre-auvergne (30 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Toujours le même discours, pas bougé d'un iota. Il a fait sa pleureuse incapable de se remettre en question. Le plus énervant est qu'il était face à une économiste spécialisée dans les secteurs culturels (Mme Benamou, pas vraiment une djeune adepte du p2p) qui s'exprimait posément en essayant de lui expliquer les changements de fond inéluctables qu'internet a engendré et les pistes possibles de nouveaux modèles ... En vain. Il lui coupait la parole en pleine argumentation, il l'a traité avec mépris.



Faut dire que l'attitude du premier intervenant ( le vieux qui confiait avoir sur son ordi des milliers de titres piratés ) était parfaitement pitoyable. Il était incapable de comprendre où était la différence entre acheter un titre et le télécharger illégalement... :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ce matin Pascal Nègre invité sur France Inter.
> Affligeant.





rizoto a dit:


> Il a dit quoi?



«Un disque d'or gagne 4000 euros par mois.» Plus c'est gros, mieux ça passe... 



			
				Pascal Homme de Couleur© a dit:
			
		

> (...) "Il faut remettre les choses en perspective", a-t-il demandé. "Vous savez aujourd'hui un artiste quand il vend un disque d'or, ce qui concerne en gros une trentaine d'artistes, l'artiste va gagner grosso-modo 4000 euros par mois. On n'est pas dans le jet privé. Ce sont les profits réalisés par Patrick Bruel, par Johnny Hallyday qui vont nous permettre d'investir dans de nouveaux talents et y a plein de nouveau talents qui ne rencontreront pas le succès". (...)


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mars 2009)

Bon, finalement les débats reprendrons à 17h30.

Sinon, y'a de nouveaux amendements qui ont été déposés pour encadrer le filtrage.

Nul doute qu'ils seront eux aussi rejetés.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

De toutes façons leurs méthodes de filtrage sont déjà obsolètes : Cryptage SSL pour The Pirate Bay et IsoHunt.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Mars 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> De toutes façons leurs méthodes de filtrage sont déjà obsolètes : Cryptage SSL pour The Pirate Bay et IsoHunt.



Loi obsolète et détournée légalement avant d'être votée. :rateau:
Comment fera la loi pour interdire d'enregistrer la musique ou les films " émis " en streaming ? 

Le prestation de P. Nègre fut aussi affligeante que cette façon de considérer la musique la musique comme une industrie et non pas un art. 
Il a beaucoup à apprendre cet industriel.  
 La ministre aussi


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mars 2009)

Il n'y aura pas de membre de la CNIL au sein de la Hadopi.


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2009)

Loi antipiratage: l'UMP verrouille la Commission Mixte Paritaire.

Europe: blocage sur lamendement Bono et la neutralité du net.


----------



## rizoto (31 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Loi antipiratage: l'UMP verrouille la Commission Mixte Paritaire.
> 
> Europe: blocage sur lamendement Bono et la neutralité du net.



Ca sent le roussi !  :rose:


----------



## iluro_64 (31 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Loi antipiratage: l'UMP verrouille la Commission Mixte Paritaire.
> 
> Europe: blocage sur lamendement Bono et la neutralité du net.



Si l'Europe, sous la pression française, renonce au droit d'accès à l'internet auquel elle semble tenir, il y aura alors beaucoup à réfléchir et à méditer sur "comment une démocratie ingouvernable se plie à la tentation autoritaire". À la place d'autoritaire, j'aurais pu utiliser un mot beaucoup plus sévère.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mars 2009)

Piratage : les députés UMP anti-Hadopi en embuscade


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Mars 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Piratage : les députés UMP anti-Hadopi en embuscade



En pur perte.

Exemple: Hadopi: vote du sur-référencement de l'offre légale!


----------



## rizoto (31 Mars 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En pur perte.
> 
> Exemple: Hadopi: vote du sur-référencement de l'offre légale!



la c'est le pire du pire


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2009)

Mais non, motivés comme ils sont, je suis convaincu qu'ils s'emploieront à faire mieux encore. 

A part ça, l'Assemblée nationale vote lamnistie globale des P2Pistes.

Et un petit dossier de Clubic: Anonymat sur Internet: le tour des solutions


----------



## rizoto (1 Avril 2009)

Sinon, je me souviens avoir lu un communique de piratebay qui annoncait q'il utiliserait les adresses IP de personnnes residant dans les pays qui votent ce type de loi.

Certains vont avoir des surprises ...


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2009)

Cette loi est, de toute façon, dans l'air du temps de la NRF (Nouvelle République Française) : bafouage des libertés démocratiques au profit d'une *caricature d'élite fortunée*. Parmi les dernières hypocrisies du genre, outre la loi HADOPI : le décret sur la rémunération des revenus des dirigeants des entreprises aidées par l'état, les gesticulations du président de la France au G20 qui prétend jouer les de Gaule en menaçants les autres participations de faire chaise vide sier les résultats sont insuffisants.

De toute façon, le loi Hadopi n'est qu'un détail de la situation en cours  un foutage général de g et un mépris des électeurs


----------



## rizoto (1 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cette loi est, de toute façon, dans l'air du temps de la NRF (Nouvelle République Française) : bafouage des libertés démocratiques au profit d'une *caricature d'élite fortunée*. Parmi les dernières hypocrisies du genre, outre la loi HADOPI : le décret sur la rémunération des revenus des dirigeants des entreprises aidées par l'état, les gesticulations du président de la France au G20 qui prétend jouer les de Gaule en menaçants les autres participations de faire chaise vide sier les résultats sont insuffisants.
> 
> De toute façon, le loi Hadopi n'est qu'un détail de la situation en cours  un foutage général de g et un mépris des électeurs



Note que ce gouvernement a été élu par une majorité de français...

on a les hommes politiques que l'on mérite, il parait.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Note que ce gouvernement a été élu par une majorité de français...
> 
> on a les hommes politiques que l'on mérite, il parait.



*Tout à fait exact*. Si seulement les Français réfléchissaient un peu 

N'est-ce pas de Gaule qui disait que les Français sont tous des veaux ? et aussi " comment voulez-vous gouverner un pays où il y a plus de 600 sortes de fromages " ? Il y a un double sens dans l'utilisation du mot " fromage". Du coup, dans le contexte de la loi Hadopi, l'un des fromages est le revenu " des piratés ". Je ne suis pas du tout convaincus que certains en souffrent beaucoup, qui ont des passe-droits, et de l'immobilier hors de France.


----------



## LedZeFred (1 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

Une chose dont on ne parle pas assez : ceux qui piratent sont aussi ceux qui consomment le plus sur internet ! qui achètent le plus de mp3 légaux, de DVD, de matériel, de Mac d'iPods, etc... 

En ces temps de crise, dépenser autant d'argent public pour priver d'accès internet les plus gros consommateurs, c'est vraiment se tirer une balle dans le pied 

De toute façon les gens qui nous gouvernent sont dans un autre monde que nous, ils ne sont plus du tout dans la réalité "ils n'ont pas les mêmes valeurs"

Heureusement pour nous ipredator va bientôt sortir à lire :
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/n...-ou-comment-telecharger-dans-lanonymat_18736/


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2009)

Je me reconnais assez dans cette description mais je ne peux décemment pas dire que je suis représentatif de quoi que ce soit pour autant. Il faut faire attention avec ces estimations : d'où viennent-elles, qui les ont faites, en se basant sur quelles données etc. Délicat.

Ceci étant, merci d'éviter de déraper vers d'autres sujets : essayez de rester factuels et dans le sujet de ce fil. Quoi que l'on pense de la RF, de son Président, de son PM, ce n'est pas le lieu de se défouler.

PS : le général, ce grand homme, avait deux L à son nom.


----------



## LedZeFred (1 Avril 2009)

je viens de lire ça :
http://petaramesh.org/post/2009/03/10/Hadopi-dans-ta-face-ou-larroseur-arrose


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2009)

frederic87 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Une chose dont on ne parle pas assez : ceux qui piratent sont aussi ceux qui consomment le plus sur internet ! qui achètent le plus de mp3 légaux, de DVD, de matériel, de Mac d'iPods, etc...
> 
> En ces temps de crise, dépenser autant d'argent public pour priver d'accès internet les plus gros consommateurs, c'est vraiment se tirer une balle dans le pied



Beaucoup d'interventions médiatiques font état de cela.
Mais, n'est-ce pas aussi de la "contre-propagande" ? Méfiant par nature, je me pose autant cette question que celle du volume incroyable des piratages.




bompi a dit:


> Je me reconnais assez dans cette description mais je ne peux décemment pas dire que je suis représentatif de quoi que ce soit pour autant. Il faut faire attention avec ces estimations : d'où viennent-elles, qui les ont faites, en se basant sur quelles données etc. Délicat.



Tout à fait d'accord (voir ci-dessus).



bompi a dit:


> Ceci étant, merci d'éviter de déraper vers d'autres sujets : essayez de rester factuels et dans le sujet de ce fil. Quoi que l'on pense de la RF, de son Président, de son PM, ce n'est pas le lieu de se défouler.



On essaye de rester dans le cadre, mais cette loi n'est-elle pas le résultat d'une succession d'escalades à l'exemple de celles de nos dirigeants actuels.
Un peu de rappel :
 Droit de copie privée  = taxe sur les supports.
 Dérive de la taxe sur les supports : piratage = taxation des disques (et un jour des mémoires ?). Encore heureux que l'Europe ait rejeté toute idée de taxer les disques inclus dans les ordinateurs. Ça aussi c'était un beau fromage. 
 Dérive des idées à propos du piratage : suppression de la connection internet = suppression de ce qui est en train de devenir factuellement un droit fondamental.  




bompi a dit:


> PS : le général, ce grand homme, avait deux L à son nom.



Je bas ma coulpe, et présente mes excuses au grand homme. Ça m'a échappé.


Je dois préciser une chose. *Je n'ai jamais piraté* le moindre film, le moindre morceau de musique, le moindre feuilleton de télévision. Mais j'y songe

Il y a belle lurette que je n'achète plus de disques (hors musique classique). Non pas pour des questions de prix, mais pour des questions de qualité de l'offre (c'est comme cela qu'on dit en parlant " marché "). Je n'achète que des films de science-fiction (pas tous*), car il n'y a qu'eux qui m'amusent. Et quand je vois un nouveau film, j'ai toujours l'impression de l'avoir déjà vu. Les Coco ou autres Chtis me font beaucoup moins rires que les politiques. Quand aux feuilletons télé, ce sont des produits de grande consommation, au même titre que les poires.
Depuis que l'art et les artistes sont devenus une industrie et des industriels (si on veut) l'art ne m'apporte plus rien. La vraie industrie est bien plus passionnante.

Pourtant, je me sens terriblement concerné par le ton liberticide de cette loi.


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2009)

frederic87 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Une chose dont on ne parle pas assez : ceux qui piratent sont aussi ceux qui consomment le plus sur internet ! qui achètent le plus de mp3 légaux, de DVD, de matériel, de Mac d'iPods, etc...
> En ces temps de crise, dépenser autant d'argent public pour priver d'accès internet les plus gros consommateurs, c'est vraiment se tirer une balle dans le pied






bompi a dit:


> Je me reconnais assez dans cette description mais je ne peux décemment pas dire que je suis représentatif de quoi que ce soit pour autant. Il faut faire attention avec ces estimations : d'où viennent-elles, qui les ont faites, en se basant sur quelles données etc. Délicat.




Le fait que les gens qui téléchargent le plus sont aussi les plus gros consommateurs de productions culturelles est une information issue d'une étude hollandaise. De nombreux sites l'on évoqués, ICI par exemple


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Le fait que les gens qui téléchargent le plus sont aussi les plus gros consommateurs de productions culturelles est une information issue d'une étude hollandaise. De nombreux sites l'on évoqués, ICI par exemple



Oui

Mais la "propagande " (car c'est de cela qu'il s'agit) fait de la France le pays où le piratage est tellement élevé (n'a-t-on pas dit le plus élevé du monde ?), que nos pauvres artistes industriels ne peuvent pas vivre de leur art  pardon de leur industrie. 
Et ce genre de propagande débouche sur la loi Hadopi.


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a belle lurette que je n'achète plus de disques (hors musique classique). Non pas pour des questions de prix, mais pour des questions de qualité de l'offre (c'est comme cela qu'on dit en parlant " marché "). Je n'achète que des films de science-fiction (pas tous*), car il n'y a qu'eux qui m'amusent. Et quand je vois un nouveau film, j'ai toujours l'impression de l'avoir déjà vu. Les Coco ou autres Chtis me font beaucoup moins rires que les politiques. Quand aux feuilletons télé, ce sont des produits de grande consommation, au même titre que les poires.
> Depuis que l'art et les artistes sont devenus une industrie et des industriels (si on veut) l'art ne m'apporte plus rien. La vraie industrie est bien plus passionnante.



Je sors un peu du cadre de cette discussion, mais peut-être faut-il faire la nuance entre culture et divertissement


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2009)

Aïe ! Le sujet est lâché ...


----------



## boodou (1 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Aïe ! Le sujet est lâché ...



Ira-t-on jusqu'à se répandre en exégèse sur Debord ?


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Aïe ! Le sujet est lâché ...



Aïe ! Aïe !! Aïe !!!

On y est   

Art vs Industrie 

Culture vs divertissement 

Hadopi : défense de la culture ou du divertissement ? Ou plutôt de l'industrie" culturelle " contre l'art ?

*Si on plonge dans ce débat, on n'en sortira pas !!!*

*Oui, mais l'accès à l'internet c'est quoi *? Un outil d'accès à la simple communication ? Un outil d'accès à la culture ? Au divertissement ? Au travail ? À l'information ? À son compte en banque ? À la mise à jour des logiciels ? Au commerce en ligne ? À la connaissance ? Au savoir ? Et à combien d'autres sujets bien plus importants que le piratage ?    

Dont la loi Hadopi elle-même


----------



## LedZeFred (1 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ceci étant, merci d'éviter de déraper vers d'autres sujets : essayez de rester factuels et dans le sujet de ce fil. Quoi que l'on pense de la RF, de son Président, de son PM, ce n'est pas le lieu de se défouler.



Je ne me "défoule" pas je "réagit" ce qui est le titre de ce post.

Et quand on lit ce qui suit, il y a de quoi réagir !
tout cet argent aurait pu aller aux artistes ! aux vrais, qui en ont bien besoin, si la licence globale avait été choisie, il y aurait eu des sous à leur donner.

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/10736-L-HADOPI-coutera-67-millions-d-euros-en-2009.html
http://www.svmlemag.fr/actu/04165/h...ste_le_cout_de_70_millions_deuros_pour_les_fa


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2009)

frederic87 a dit:


> Je ne me "défoule" pas je "réagit" ce qui est le titre de ce post.


Ce n'est pas dirigé contre toi en particulier. 

Puisque vous ne semblez pas comprendre à demi-mots, je vais mettre les mots au complet : ce fil n'est pas destiné à recueillir la critique ontologique du mode de gouvernement de Nicolas Sarkozy (ou François Fillon, peu importe), ni du bling-bling, ni de discourir sur qui est élu, qui le mérite, que les Français sont des veaux, ou ceci ou cela.

Loi HADOPI. Point.

C'est plus clair, maintenant ?

PS : Faut pas le prendre mal, c'est que sinon ça va partir en quenouille rapidement et le fil fermera ; ce serait dommage.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2009)

Interview d'Alain Suguenot l'un des coauteurs de lamendement amnistiant les P2Pistes.

Hadopi: offre légale survalorisée, liberté éditoriale menacée.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Interview d'Alain Suguenot l'un des coauteurs de lamendement amnistiant les P2Pistes.
> 
> Hadopi: offre légale survalorisée, liberté éditoriale menacée.



Lu, les deux.

Intéressant, hein!, le désintérêt d'une partie du monde politique et de double langage d'une autre partie ? Le "consommateur" n'est qu'un cochon de payant ! 

Comment fait-on pour comprendre quelque chose de sensé ?


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Avril 2009)

On fait pas. Ce texte n'est que le résultat d'un lobbyisme débridé de la part des "ayants droit", doublé d'un zèle gouvernementale vis-à-vis de leurs desiderata qui confine à l'absurde. Point barre. 

La réaction de Google après le vote du surréférencement dans les moteurs de recherche.

Et le témoignage intéressant d'un expert judiciaire sur les questions de la preuve informatique.


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Avril 2009)

En tout cas, ce n'est pas une loi qui va faire la paix des familles. Mes gamins sont encore à l'âge du contrôle parental strict, mais ils vont grandir, et il faudra bien lâcher la bride. 
Je plains ceux dont c'est déjà le cas et qui vont devoir très sérieusement contrôler leur réseau familial... avoir parfois des compétences bien inférieures à leur chères têtes blondes en la matière...
D'ailleurs, dans les cas d'une famille, c'est un peu bizarre et choquant cette punition collective qui consiste en la coupure de l'accès internet pour tout le monde, alors qu'un seul membre s'adonne à cette horrible vice du P2P.
Alors certes, on va d'abord avertir par mail le détenteur de l'abonnement qui est certainement un adulte responsable (le chef de famille comme on disait avant) :
- mais si c'est lui, l'horrible pirate, pourquoi les autres seraient punis aussi ? Par analogie, je vois mal mon épouse se voir aussi retirer son permis de conduire parce que je n'aurais plus de points (ou l'inverse, bien plus probable) ;
- si c'est pas lui, qu'il prive tout le monde d'épinards, mais reste techniquement dépassé par une marmaille irresponsable ? Il n'a plus comme solution que de devancer les sanctions et se couper lui même et à tout le monde l'accès au Web ? Interdire à tout le monde l'accès aux ordinateurs ?
Enfin, tout ceci est sûrement très simpliste, et nous n'avons après tout certainement qu'à être tous, à tout moment et dans tout les domaines des éducateurs parfaits, compétents et tous ça.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> On fait pas. Ce texte n'est que le résultat d'un lobbyisme débridé de la part des "ayants droit", doublé d'un zèle gouvernementale vis-à-vis de leurs desiderata qui confine à l'absurde. Point barre.



Nous sommes bien d'accord. D'un point de vue plus "philosophique" c'est une manifestation incongrue en démocratie de la guerre pour établir ou maintenir des privilèges de fait. Cela peut conduire (pas seulement la loi HAPOPI), tant le mécontentement est général et croissant, et tant les privilèges ne cessent de croître, à des mouvements sociaux d'une ampleur insoupçonnée (autre débat qui n'a pa sa place ici) 



Mobyduck a dit:


> La réaction de Google après le vote du surréférencement dans les moteurs de recherche.
> 
> Et le témoignage intéressant d'un expert judiciaire sur les questions de la preuve informatique.



Je rajoute aussi



Mobyduck a dit:


> Interview d'Alain Suguenot l'un des coauteurs de lamendement amnistiant les P2Pistes.
> 
> Hadopi: offre légale survalorisée, liberté éditoriale menacée.



Toutes ces interventions (citées) montrent bien l'absurdité de la future loi et l'incompétence évidente du législateur. Il n'est question que de piratage et de téléchargement par les particuliers, comme si les internautes étaient des criminels en bande organisées. Mais les vrais pirates, ceux qui fabriquent des copies par milliers, par dizaines de milliers par centaine de milliers peut-être, qu'il s'agisse de produits culturels (quelle horrible locution)  ou de logiciels de toutes sortes, et bien de ceux-là on n'en parle pas ou peu. Sans doute est-ce du ressort de l'administration des douanes, qui parle plutôt de saisie de drogue, de commerce illicite d'uvres d'art, de contrefaction de parfums, de médicaments, de montres de luxe, j'en oublie, et des meilleures Qu'en est - il de la contrefaction des supports musicaux et multimédias. On en parle si peu que cela donne l'impression qu'il s'agit d'un sujet qui fâche. Et puis, c'est si facile de criminaliser les citoyens lorsqu'on est impuissant (ou incompétent) à combattre un adversaire pas facile à identifier. Citoyens qui devront dépenser des sommes hors de propos pour prouver leur innocence.
La future loi Hadopi est donc non seulement une loi liberticide, mais une loi de consolidation du racket institutionnel des droits d'auteur.   

Je pose le problème de la façon suivante :

Je télécharge une fois, puis une seconde fois, puis une troisième fois, et même n fois le même morceau de musique. Bien sûr, je l'efface soigneusement de mon ordinateur après chaque téléchargement. Dans le même temps, je télécharge ce même morceau (en le payant) depuis l'iTunes Store. D'un point de vue "moral" je suis innocent puisque je ne profite pas de mon "larcin". Du point de vue du "droit" je suis justiciable puisque j'ai enfreint la loi. Problème, il n'y a pas de preuve de l'utilisation frauduleuse du produit piraté, d'autant plus qu'il y a eu preuve d'un achat légal.  Dans l'hypothèse où "mon piratage" est sanctionné, sur quelle base il est-il sanctionné ? Sur l'intention ou sur l'acte ? Et sur quelle preuve ?

Il serait peut-être utile que la loi précise le sens du mot piratage et du mot téléchargement délictueux.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2009)

*HADOPI, la honte et le délire*


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Avril 2009)

Je pourrais dire que les cons ça ose tout et que c'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît mais je pense que ce serait un peu limitatif. Non seulement, il s'agit de se tenir un peu au courant de ce dont on parle avant de légiférer mais en plus d'avoir l'honnêteté intellectuelle, quand on n'a pas les compétences, de s'adresser à ceux qui les ont. Or, nous ne sommes si dans un cas ni dans l'autre. Plus ça va plus des gens compétents tentent de leur expliquer que ça n'est pas réalisable et plus ils s'accrochent à la chose. Le cas est désespéré.

Parlons chiffres : "_un tel système de suspension n'entrera pas en vigueur avant 2011 et coûtera 70 millions d'euros._"


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2009)

Loi Hadopi: l'abonné suspendu ne paiera plus la part internet.

-----------------------------------​


Mobyduck a dit:


> Europe: blocage sur l&#8217;amendement Bono et la neutralité du net.



Mise à jour: Le Conseil de l'UE pousse l&#8217;Europe à adopter une version OGMisée de l&#8217;amendement 138.


----------



## iluro_64 (2 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Loi Hadopi: l'abonné suspendu ne paiera plus la part internet.
> ]



Ça c'est assez rigolo. Une bonne baffe bien cinglante pour la ministre opposée à l'amendement.

Extrait de PC Inpact

" La députée Billard et le député Dionis ont fait voter victorieusement un amendement visant à ce quun abonné suspendu nait plus à payer la part relevant à la connexion Internet*. Une double peine quil était nécessaire de supprimer, ont expliqué ces députés*. 

Quant on pense aux conséquences de cet amendement 


Et le cas suivant :

Je suis suspendu. Je résilie mon abonnement chez le FAI courant. J'en prends un autre chez un autre FAI. Que deviens la suspension ?


----------



## rizoto (2 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ça c'est assez rigolo. Une bonne baffe bien cinglante pour la ministre opposée à l'amendement.
> 
> Extrait de PC Inpact
> 
> ...




pas possible, ton nom est marque en rouge ...


----------



## monsieur_main (2 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> pas possible, ton nom est marque en rouge ...



Moui, suffit de changer une lettre dans le nom et ça passe, un peu comme pour les fichier des operateurs mobiles, c'est qu'une base de donnée, et puis des homonymes ça existe, alors si leur base est consultable par tout les FAI et complète (adresse complète, nom du conjoint, nom du chien..) ça peut peut être empêcher quelqu'un de se réabonner chez un autre fournisseur, mais un nouveu client, ça se refuse pas  (alors de la a ce que le fournisseur ne regarde pas dans la base.. si une telle base à le droit d'exister)


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Avril 2009)

Voilà, maintenant un juge pourra exiger du FAI le filtrage d'un site.

_«Ce texte va permettre de lancer l'engrenage du filtrage pour la seule protection des droits d'auteur. Face à un contenu  estimé illicite, le juge pourra demander le filtrage directement dans les mains du FAI, et non plus en s'adressant à l'hébergeur comme le requiert lla loi sur l'économie numérique. *Fait piquant, les contenus pédophiles, racistes ou nazis, etc. deviennent moins bien protégés que le droit d'auteur, une échelle de valeur sociale qui a fait hurler les députés opposés à cette mesure, en vain.* Albanel a cité le cas de The Pirate Bay. Autant le dire, le site sera l'une des premières cibles dans l'esprit de la Rue de Valois.»_

Sans commentaire...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: offre légale survalorisée, liberté éditoriale menacée.



Ce commentaire est très juste :



> Par contre, elle pourrait porter cela devant les instances européennes, et la France se prendrait une veste phénoménale.
> 
> De toutes façons, ce sur-référencement est une atteinte au business de google:
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2009)

Voilà, c'est plié.

...Voté par 16 députés.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Voilà, c'est plié.
> 
> ...Voté par 16 députés.



Je me cite :



iluro_64 a dit:


> Lu, les deux.
> 
> Intéressant, hein!, le désintérêt d'une partie du monde politique et de double langage d'une autre partie ? Le "consommateur" n'est qu'un cochon de payant !
> 
> Comment fait-on pour comprendre quelque chose de sensé ?



Et si j'ai bien compris les contraintes liées à la loi, outre le fromage des privilégiés des droits d'auteurs (pour faire simple), crée un autre fromage. Je cite PC Inpact

*Outre larrivée massive du filtrage en France, du surréférencement des offres légales labellisées dans les moteurs de recherche, le texte va contraindre les abonnés à mettre en place un logiciel mouchard universel, avec contrôle centralisé, pour empêcher au téléchargement de contenu illicite (filtrage protocolaire, de contenus ou DNS...) 

Ce logiciel sera payant, non interopérable et sera aussi la seule arme possible pour échapper à la riposte graduée*

Autre conséquence liées au surréférencement, l'inversion de l'échelle des valeurs morales. Un gamin de 10 ans "pirate innocent et inconscient" devient, du fait de la loi, non seulement un criminel au même titre qu'un pédophile, ou un escroc, mais davantage dangereux.

Ah, elle est belle la pédagogie officielle 
Cela me fait penser au projet avorté de la "traque" des enfants manifestant de la violence à la crèche ou à l'école maternelle, où à l'internement en établissement de "privation de liberté" des mineurs de 16 ans.
Sous couvert de débat démocratique, sous prétexte de défense de droits d'auteurs, la majorité "autoritaire" détourne le sens du débat et du vote démocratique pour affirmer des privilèges et entrer dans la "régulation" du droit d'accès à l'internet. N'en doutons pas, ce n'est pas encore la Chine, mais la voie est montrée.

Et dans le même temps; il y avait le G20 

Espérons que l'Europe saura réagir et que ce n'est plus Christine Albanel et Pascal Nègre qui seront désavoués, mais la France, "notre cher  et beau pays", qui, décidément est bien déboussolé pour produire de telle loi.

Il est curieux, quand même, que cette loi scélérate ne parle même pas de l'objet de la loi : "la protection de la création". Et ne fait pas la promotion du téléchargement légal. Il est vrai que iTunes dérange 

Selon un député que je viens d'entendre à la radio, le loi serait anticonstitutionnelle, et l'opposition parlementaire va déposer  un recours en ce sens, en argumentant qu'elle provoque l'inégalité devant LA LOI, principe constitutionnel intangible. L'argumentation est solide. Nos deux anciens présidents en exercice de droit au Conseil Constitutionnel vont avoir de quoi se mettre sous la dent qu'ils ont dure quand ils le veulent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Voilà, c'est plié.
> 
> ...Voté par 16 députés.


Dans le fond, c'est pas si grave que ça : dans quelques années Pascal Homme de couleur et cie se plaindront une nouvelle fois des méchants pirates qui leur font perdre du pognon et les guignols ceux qui nous gouvernent aujourd'hui, s'ils sont encore au pouvoir, feront voter une nouvelle loi avec les même arguments bidons qu'aujourd'hui.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (3 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il est curieux, quand même, que cette loi scélérate ne parle même pas de l'objet de la loi : "la protection de la création". Et ne fait pas la promotion du téléchargement légal. Il est vrai que iTunes dérange



Surtout que, comme je l'ai déjà dit et je me répète, ces abrutis de majors ne prennent en compte que le déclin des ventes de CD "physiques" pour stigmatiser le téléchargement illégal. Pour ma part, le dernier CD "physique" que j'aie acheté est celui de Coldplay, au mois d'août. Depuis, j'ai acheté une bonne douzaine d'albums sur iTunes, qui ne rentrent pas dans leur compte de CD achetés légalement.

Déjà que mon père critiquait Chirac il y a plusieurs années parce qu'il avait l'impression qu'il voulait faire régresser la France au Moyen-âge au niveau social, je me demande ce qu'il pense de l'actuel président.

Rapport au téléchargement, rien à foutre: je continuerai à télécharger mes séries préférées "illégalement" tant que la VOD sera aussi restrictive qu'elle l'est actuellement.

Et, comme je l'ai aussi déjà précisé, c'est vraiment du foutage de gueule, dans la mesure où plein d'"oeuvres" sont indisponibles en France, que ce soit de la musique ou des DVD. Par exemple, lorsque je recevais MTV UK sur le bouquet freebox, j'ai eu envie de m'acheter quelques chansons sur l'iTunes Store français, pour ne pas les trouver. Un petit tour sur le store UK, et ils y sont, comme par hasard. Du coup, seule solution pour les avoir: le téléchargement illégal.
Niveau séries: "Malcolm" passe souvent à la télé, mais est indisponible en DVD en France (croyez moi, j'ai cherché), et les Simpson, qui en sont à la saison 20 aux US et à la saison 19 ici, n'en sont qu'à la saison 11 en DVD!

Et une petite pensée au désormais "défunt" iWizz: Messieurs Hadopi, venez donc saisir ma clé TNT Elgato, dans la mesure où les films que j'ai enregistrés sur la TNT sont illégaux d'après vos critères.

A bon entendeur, salut!


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Dans le fond, c'est pas si grave que ça : dans quelques années Pascal Homme de couleur et cie se plaindront une nouvelle fois des méchants pirates qui leur font perdre du pognon et les guignols ceux qui nous gouvernent aujourd'hui, s'ils sont encore au pouvoir, feront voter une nouvelle loi avec les même arguments bidons qu'aujourd'hui.



Dans un sens, " c'est ben vrai ma bonne dame !". Ils tenteront encore de vendre de la galette en plastique lorsqu'il n'y aura plus de matière première pour la fabriquer. Et ceux qui nous gouverneront alors mettront en prison tous ceux qui font du téléchargement légal.

En fait, Monsieur Homme de couleur n'est qu'un vendeur de plastique Qui ose montrer une déférence invincible à l'égard de "ses artistes" dont chaque album mobilise 250 personnes pour le produire (référence : propos tenus sur France Inter il y a quelques jours). On comprend pourquoi il s'agit d'une industrie, et non plus d'art ou de culture. Et pourquoi une Loi Hadopi peut voir le jour


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

* HADOPI, conclusion*


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> * HADOPI, conclusion*



Conclusion, y a pas freezer sous mac 

16 personnes, ça fait pas beaucoup quand même ! Ou était les opposants au texte de loi ?


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Avril 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> &#8230;



Trop de matière pour répondre et approuver



johnlocke2342 a dit:


> &#8230;Et une petite pensée au désormais "défunt" iWizz: Messieurs Hadopi, venez donc saisir ma clé TNT Elgato, dans la mesure où les films que j'ai enregistrés sur la TNT sont illégaux d'après vos critères.
> A bon entendeur, salut!


.

Au fait, les enregistreurs lecteurs graveurs de DVD de salon, ne sont-ils pas devenus, du fait de loi H, des objets illicites de piratage ?

Et les CD et/ou DVD (acquis légalement) de ces artistes industriels protégés contre la lecture et copie par ordinateur (oui, ça existe !) n'enfreignent - ils pas le droit de la copie privée ?

Il est vrai que la loi H concerne la suspension d'internet &#8230;


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Trop de matière pour répondre et approuver
> 
> .
> 
> ...



Parlons en justement de la taxe pour copie privée? Est elle toujours d'actualité avec cette loi?


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Parlons en justement de la taxe pour copie privée? Est elle toujours d'actualité avec cette loi?



Pourquoi il y a encore des gens qui achètent du stockage en France ?

Bon sinon j'ai lu un peu un tas de truc sur les principaux sites micro, ça à l'air chaud tout ça.

Mais surtout, j'ai l'impression que le KGB a trouvé une nouvelle forme de vie ici en France ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> *
> Ce logiciel sera payant, non interopérable et sera aussi la seule arme possible pour échapper à la riposte graduée&#8230;*



Ben déjà, le nombre de personne qui vont télécharger... illégalement ce logiciel, ça va en faire un paquet !!
Après, il y avait un article, une fois, qui parlait d'une famille "type" ou le père avait le dit logiciel sur son ordinateur... ce qui suffirait à protéger la-dite famille... même si un autre membre téléchargait.
Ils y aurait pu avoir un amendement aussi sur les contenus non-disponible en france (dans ce cas, tu fais comment pour les acheter > impossible > téléchargement) ou les contenus qui ne sont plus disponible (enregistrement rare, etc.)

Ce que je trouve dégueulasse, c'est qu'ils ont mis le paquet pour faire passer cette loi. L'état protège l'industrie privée et met un paquet d'argent sur la table.
D'un autre coté, l'état parle de la pédophilie, et des trucs pas clairs qui se déroulent sur internet, et la... plus rien, plus personne.
Je suis persuadé qu'avec l'énergie qu'ils ont mis dans ce projet [...] ils auraient vraiment pu faire quelque chose de bien contre des vrais nuisances !

Bref, je suis vraiment énervé car on voit bien que tout ce qui compte, c'est l'argent des majors et non pas la sécurité des plus jeunes.

Beuark !!!


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Pourquoi il y a encore des gens qui achètent du stockage en France ?



Oui, moi, archivage complémentaire de photos



melaure a dit:


> Bon sinon j'ai lu un peu un tas de truc sur les principaux sites micro, ça à l'air chaud tout ça.



Oui, ça débat, ça débat  pour des prunes



melaure a dit:


> Mais surtout, j'ai l'impression que le KGB a trouvé une nouvelle forme de vie ici en France ...



C'est une façon de dire les choses

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h47 ----------




eseldorm a dit:


> L'état protège l'industrie privée et met un paquet d'argent sur la table.



Pas d'accord ! Il ne s'agit pas de protéger une industrie, mais de protéger des privilèges de fait !



eseldorm a dit:


> Bref, je suis vraiment énervé car on voit bien que tout ce qui compte, c'est l'argent des majors et non pas la sécurité des plus jeunes.
> 
> Beuark !!!



Là, je suis d'accord !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h52 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Parlons en justement de la taxe pour copie privée? Est elle toujours d'actualité avec cette loi?



C'est bien la question qu'on est en droit de se poser !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pas d'accord ! Il ne s'agit pas de protéger une industrie, mais de protéger des privilèges de fait !



L'industrie, elle n'a qu'a régler le problème du prix du disque, et des contrats avec les plates-formes légales.
Je ne dis pas qu'ils ont tord de protéger l'industrie, mais la manière dont l'industrie profite, je pense qu'il y bien d'autres chose à s'occuper pour l'instant...
Reste que les majors, c'est une industrie. Et que pleins d'industries se sont remises en questions pour s'adapter au monde. Là, on demande aux clients de s'adapter à l'industrie.
Moi, je suis client, je choisi... de ne pas m'adapter (edit: je trouve ma phrase un peu brutale...). L'industrie n'a qu'a s'adapter à mes (nouveaux) besoins de consommation.


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> L'industrie, elle n'a qu'a régler le problème du prix du disque, et des contrats avec les plates-formes légales.
> Je ne dis pas qu'ils ont tord de protéger l'industrie, mais la manière dont l'industrie profite, je pense qu'il y bien d'autres chose à s'occuper pour l'instant...
> Reste que les majors, c'est une industrie. Et que pleins d'industries se sont remises en questions pour s'adapter au monde. Là, on demande aux clients de s'adapter à l'industrie.
> Moi, je suis client, je choisi... de ne pas m'adapter (edit: je trouve ma phrase un peu brutale...). L'industrie n'a qu'a s'adapter à mes (nouveaux) besoins de consommation.



Ce qu'on demande au clients, c'est payer pour se qu'ils consomment. Hors ici, il n'est plus question de client, mais de personnes qui télécharge tout et n'importe quoi, sans plus rien acheter. ( il suffit d'aller dans une résidence étudiante pour comprendre...)

Les majors n'ont pas réagi aux changements, OK. Mais, les pirates ont aussi leur part de responsabilité. 

C'est bien joli de tout télécharger (musique, film, serie, jeux, logiciel). et je me dis que cette loi, on l'a mérite tous un petit peu. 

Quels sont tes nouveaux besoin de consommation eseldorm?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

Les films que je téléchargent, je les regarde toujours. D'ailleurs, je les télécharge en VO, car je veux les regarder en VO.
Je fais comment pour regarder un film en VO en France ?
J'attends le DVD... ou je trouve une salle de ciné qui le diffusera (eventuellement) en VO.
Attendre le DVD, non. Acheter le DVD après coup, pourquoi pas si le film était vraiment bien.
Trouver une salle de cinéma, bien sur ! D'ailleurs c'est la solution que je privilégie. Encore faut il que ce soit en VO.
Donc, ca fait parti d'un besoin. A l'heure du numérique, je ne pense pas que ce soit très difficile de rajouter une langue sur une boutique (en ligne), non ?
Parce que sur iTunes, déjà qu'il n'y a pas beaucoup de films, et en plus, ils sont en VF !!

Après, il y a les contenus "internationaux" (qui sous entendus, ne sont pas disponible en france, que ce soit sous forme de CD/DVD/téléchargement légal (les séries par exemple ?). Je ne sais pas ce que la loi HADOPI dit dessus, mais il serait interessant de savoir. Si je me fait attraper car je télécharge un contenu non disponible dans mon pays, coupable ou non ? (puisque je n'ai aucune autre alternative) 

Un bon point sinon : la possibilité d'acheter un, deux ou cinq morceaux sur un album quand on ne veux que ceux la. Le numérique à apporté cet avantage, et j'en suis content.

-- 

Pour exemple, l'industrie peut se défendre. Par exemple la protection HDCP (qui est regulièrement virée mais bon)...
Par contre, cliquer sur internet, un lien... un jeune de 12 ans, lui, n'a aucun moyen de se défendre ! On pourra dire tout ce que l'on veux (les parents, surveiller, en parler), mais déjà, si l'accès en était bien plus difficile, je pense que ça aiderai beaucoup les choses.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

La taxe sur la copie privée, il est évident qu'elle va être maintenue. Il n'y a pas de petit profit, surtout quand les caisses sont vides.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h41 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Conclusion, y a pas freezer sous mac
> 
> 16 personnes, ça fait pas beaucoup quand même ! Ou était les opposants au texte de loi ?


La réponse ici. 



> Alors que le vote n'était pas prévu avant la semaine prochaine, les quelques députés présents à l'hémicycle à la fin de la discussion sur la loi Création et Internet ont été priés de passer immédiatement au vote, contrairement à l'usage. La loi a été adoptée, en attendant son passage en CMP puis au Conseil Constitutionnel.


Je rêve ! Ils ont osé ces cons ! :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## arkhos (3 Avril 2009)

j'ai pris le temps de relire un peu de tout sur le sujet, c'est une impression ou nos ministres et une bonne parties des députés sont vraiment au niveau 0 pour les connaissances techniques sur le sujet ?

Enfin bon si on en croit cette page : http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/49792-ip-preuve-adresse-christine-albanel.htm, l'identification par adresse ip exclusivement est assez limite du point de vue juridique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

Ce n'est pas une impression.


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

Pour cela ils ont des conseillers, on ne peut pas demander a nos députes d'être expert sur tous les sujets sur lesquels ils légifèrent.

Par contre on peut se demander pourquoi tout a été fait dans la panique, qu'une loi soit votée par 16 personnes a une date non prévue. On a dépassé la ligne blanche la. 

Pourquoi des élus du peuple avait il besoin de voter cette loi si vite? Pourquoi aucune concession n'a été faite? 

bon je vais installer openoffice pour proteger mon poste !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Pourquoi des élus du peuple avait il besoin de voter cette loi si vite? Pourquoi aucune concession n'a été faite?


Parce que Pascal Homme de couleur et ses amis étaient pressés.


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2009)

Quelques remarques :

- Il s'appelle Pascal Nègre et c'est très bien comme ça ; et j'aimerais que vous continuiez à l'appeler ainsi
- que les ministres et les députés n'aient pas les connaissances techniques n'est pas en soi un problème ; que les équipes qui travaillent pour eux ne parviennent pas à maîtriser les enjeux de ces techniques, ça, c'est un problème


----------



## def13 (3 Avril 2009)

[coup de gueule]

_blah blah blah (ton énervé)_

Je n'ai pas pour habitude de parler de politique sur les forums, mais trop c'est trop !

Modifié par [bompi] : conserve cette habitude. J'ai déjà précisé que je ne voulais pas de dérapage de cette nature : nous ne sommes pas au bar et il y a matière à discuter sans s'énerver.


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

def13 a dit:


> coup de gueule]
> 
> _blah blah blah (ton énervé)_
> 
> Je n'ai pas pour habitude de parler de politique sur les forums, mais trop c'est trop !



Et le point godwin est attribué a DEF13. Bravo !

Ou était les représentants des 47 % qui n'ont pas vote pour sarkozy, hier soir?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2009)

def13 a dit:


> _Où l'on parle de dictateurs du passé ..._



Le point Godwin est atteint, on peut fermer 

edit : toasted


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2009)

Le fil n'est plus très loin de la fermeture, je dirais.
Alors vous pouvez énoncer et fourbir vos arguments mais laissez les diatribes enflammées et hors-sujet dans vos cartons.


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

Bon, pour en revenir au sujet...

Les prochaines etapes sont Sénat et conseil constitutionnel. Il y a donc encore une chance que ce projet de loi soit modifié.


----------



## fpoil (3 Avril 2009)

pas le Sénat mais une CMP (Commission mixte paritaire) (texte en urgence donc 1 seule lecture par chambre) et le Conseil s'il est saisi je suppose par l'opposition


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Bon, pour en revenir au sujet...
> 
> Les prochaines etapes sont Sénat et conseil constitutionnel. Il y a donc encore une chance que ce projet de loi soit modifié.


En effet [et c'est là qu'on voit que les rouages d'une démocratie sont nombreux et complexes].

Assez souvent, le conseil constitutionnel se montre prudent. En tous cas, cela laisse encore place au débat pour quelques temps


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Avril 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> pas le Sénat mais une CMP (Commission mixte paritaire) (texte en urgence donc 1 seule lecture par chambre) et le Conseil s'il est saisi je suppose par l'opposition




Je reprends ce que j'ai dit ce matin :

Selon un député que je viens d'entendre à la radio, le loi serait anticonstitutionnelle, et l'opposition parlementaire va déposer un recours en ce sens, en argumentant qu'elle provoque l'inégalité devant LA LOI, principe constitutionnel intangible. L'argumentation m'a semblé solide.

Nos deux anciens présidents en exercice de droit au Conseil Constitutionnel vont avoir de quoi se mettre sous la dent qu'ils ont dure quand ils le veulent Mais, le voudront - ils ?


----------



## fpoil (3 Avril 2009)

_"Art. L. 331-28.  ....  « Les contrats portant sur des offres composites mentionnent les parts respectives des différents services dans le prix de labonnement"

_ils vont être contents les FAI et je suis curieux de savoir comment ils vont facturer chaque service dans une offre triple play_... _voir s'ils ne vont pas mettre 90% du prix sur la connection internet histoire de moins perdre d'argen_t... _l'avenir nous le dira

«_ Art. L. 331-31_.  La Haute Autorité établit un répertoire national des personnes qui font lobjet dune suspension en cours de leur accès à un service de communication au public en ligne en application des articles L. 331-25 à L. 331-27.

Après le fichier des interdits bancaires celui des interdits internet

L'article L. 335-3 du même code est complété par un alinéa ainsi rédigé :
  « Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute captation totale ou partielle d'une oeuvre cinématographique ou audiovisuelle en salle de spectacle cinématographique. »


Rangez vos portables pendant un concert sinon ddélit de contrefaçon...


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> En effet [et c'est là qu'on voit que les rouages d'une démocratie sont nombreux et complexes].
> 
> Assez souvent, le conseil constitutionnel se montre prudent. En tous cas, cela laisse encore place au débat pour quelques temps




Il n'y a rien à attendre de la Commission Paritaire Mixte, qui est complètement " plombée ".

Si vraiment une opposition constituée dépose un recours auprès du Conseil Constitutionnel, on peut avoir un espoir. 
Si cette loi est déclarée anticonstitutionnelle, en tout ou partie, soit elle sera purement et simplement rejetée, soit elle devra être "retoquée".


----------



## teo (3 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un sait combien de temps durera ce "répertoire national des personnes qui font lobjet dune suspension en cours de leur accès à un service de communication" ?
Y est on à vie ? Durant 1 an ? Deux ans ? Dix ans ? Système de points ? Cela suspend-il l'abonnement, a t-on la possibilité de l'arrêter dans les 30 jours ? Combien vais-je payer sur les 2999 de mon abonnement pour le tripleplay réduit à doubleplay ?

A t-on l'assurance que ce fichier ne soit pas exploité et revendu ? (voir les fichiers des nouvelles cartes grises en préfecture qui se revendent très bien)

Si c'est le titulaire qui trinque et les gamins qui déconnent, si la femme du titulaire reprend un abonnement et se refait choper (pitin de mômes), sera -t-elle aussi listée ? Finalement, les gamins finiront-ils en camp de redressement centre d'éducation surveillé, bordel de diou (salopard de mioches) ? Ou alors c'est un logement = une blacklist point barre ? (y'a qu'à faire comme en Chine, on est bien d'accord avec eux sur le Tibert depuis hier, non ?). "Ms'ieur le Juge, je peux rien faire, les enfants je comprend pas ce qu'ils font, je suis dépassé/e par la technique" :rose: :rateau: 

Ouh j'adore me poser ce genre de questions, je sens qu'on a pas fini d'en entendre parler  et de rire. Jaune ou pas 

Note perso: penser à acheter le Canard


----------



## boodou (3 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi tu t'inquiètes autant teo ? 
On vit dans un pays où des lois sont votées par 16 types à la vite (pourquoi a-t-on autant de députés, on se le demande ...), welcome on board !
On va tous suivre la suite des évènements, Sénat, CMP, (Cour Européenne ?) ... La question à se poser ensuite, c'est quels seront les prochains lobbys qui vont faire pression sur nos _représentants_ politique en vue d'un contrôle accru d'internet ? :mouais:


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait combien de temps durera ce "répertoire national des personnes qui font lobjet dune suspension en cours de leur accès à un service de communication" ?
> Y est on à vie ? Durant 1 an ? Deux ans ? Dix ans ? Système de points ? Cela suspend-il l'abonnement, a t-on la possibilité de l'arrêter dans les 30 jours ? Combien vais-je payer sur les 2999 de mon abonnement pour le tripleplay réduit à doubleplay ?
> 
> A t-on l'assurance que ce fichier ne soit pas exploité et revendu ? (voir les fichiers des nouvelles cartes grises en préfecture qui se revendent très bien)
> ...



À ajouter aux questions (ô combien pertinentes) :

Puisque l'ip est l'élément de référence d'identification, il vaut mieux, alors, ne pas avoir d'ip fixe. Avoir une ip qu'on change aléatoirement d'un clic de souris en réinitialisant la box, ça va un peu compliquer les recherches, non ?


----------



## fpoil (3 Avril 2009)

non puisque c'est c'est ton FAI qui te donne ton IP fixe ou pas fixe...

C'est plutôt un avenir prometteur aux VPN, proxy ou autres TOR, voir freenet etc...

Voir pirate bay et son tout nouveau VPN à 5 euros pas mois....

Ou encore au développement de micro réseau crypté, du P2P vers du F2F (friend to friend)

sans parler des rapidshare, megaupload et autres newsgroups payantes


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait combien de temps durera ce "répertoire national des personnes qui font lobjet dune suspension en cours de leur accès à un service de communication" ?
> Y est on à vie ? Durant 1 an ? Deux ans ? Dix ans ? Système de points ?



Aucune idée. L'amendement qui visait à ce que soit effacé les données une fois la "peine" effectuée a été rejeté. Le texte actuel laisse à un décret le soin de définir ce délai...qui pourrait être de 3 ans.



teo a dit:


> Cela suspend-il l'abonnement, a t-on la possibilité de l'arrêter dans les 30 jours ?



Nan, ça ne suspend pas l'abonnement. Après rien ne t'empêche de le résilier avant d'être black listé (au premier ou deuxième avertissement). 



teo a dit:


> Combien vais-je payer sur les 2999 de mon abonnement pour le tripleplay réduit à doubleplay ?



Ca c'est le FAI qui devrait te le dire.



teo a dit:


> A t-on l'assurance que ce fichier ne soit pas exploité et revendu ? (voir les fichiers des nouvelles cartes grises en préfecture qui se revendent très bien)



Nan. Les députés voulaient que la CNIL mette son nez dedans...refusé.



teo a dit:


> Si c'est le titulaire qui trinque et les gamins qui déconnent, si la femme du titulaire reprend un abonnement et se refait choper (pitin de mômes), sera -t-elle aussi listée ?



C'est par abonnement, donc oui.


----------



## melaure (3 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> En effet [et c'est là qu'on voit que les rouages d'une démocratie sont nombreux et complexes].
> 
> Assez souvent, le conseil constitutionnel se montre prudent. En tous cas, cela laisse encore place au débat pour quelques temps



Si le sénat ou le conseil modifie le texte, il me semble qu'il doit être revoté par l'assemblée, non ?

On aurait donc encore une chance de bouger nos députés, quelque soit leur camp.


----------



## fpoil (3 Avril 2009)

Bon on va faire un peu de pédagogie :

Le texte va passer maintenant en CMP (Commission mixte paritaire) composée paritairement de députés et sénateurs qui doivent se mettre d'accord sur un texte commun ou pas...

Il ya ensuite plusieurs cas de figure mais en tout état de cause c'est l'assemblée qui aura le dernier mot.

Quant au Conseil constitutionnel, il peut invalider tout ou en partie une loi.

Reste au Gouvernement, soit à accepter la décision du Conseil soit à déposer un nouveau projet de loi remanié...


----------



## Romuald (3 Avril 2009)

Téo a dit:
			
		

> A t-on l'assurance que ce fichier ne soit pas exploité et revendu ? (voir les fichiers des nouvelles cartes grises en préfecture qui se revendent très bien&#8230





			
				Mobyduck a dit:
			
		

> Nan. Les députés voulaient que la CNIL mette son nez dedans...refusé.



Je croyais que tous les fichiers nominatifs devaient être déclarés à la CNIL. Me trompje ? ou bien cette loi confused est encore plus pourrite que ce qu'on peut imaginer ?


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Avril 2009)

> La Commission nous précise faute de mieux qu&#8217;elle « _devra être saisie pour avis du décret d&#8217;application relatif notamment aux modalités de : mise en &#339;uvre par l&#8217;HADOPI des traitements de données personnelles des internautes faisant l&#8217;objet de mesures de suspension. Elle exercera son contrôle sur l&#8217;ensemble de ces traitements, conformément à ses missions _».
> Source


Seulement la CNIL ne siègera pas au sein de l'HADOPI, donc va savoir ce qu'il s'y passera.


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Avril 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> L'industrie, elle n'a qu'a régler le problème du prix du disque, et des contrats avec les plates-formes légales.



Lotus Flow3r de Prince prévu à sa sortie en France pour moins de 15 dollars (j'ai entendu 10 euros). Il contient 3 CD...



fpoil a dit:


> Quant au Conseil constitutionnel, il peut invalider tout ou en partie une loi.



Au vu de la façon dont Nicolas Sarkozy s'est fichu ouvertement de la figure de Jacques Chirac lors de la remise de la Légion d'Honneur à Madame Chirac récemment, je pense qu'on n'a pas à se demander de quel côté est l'ancien Président. Même si, c'est vrai, il a toujours confondu une souris et un mulot, j'aime à penser qu'il a un certain sens des libertés à préserver. À voir.


----------



## fpoil (3 Avril 2009)

ouais... à la lecture du Canard on s"aperçoit qu'il y a une marge entre ce qui se dit lors des réunions à huis clos et les décisions prises ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Au vu de la façon dont Nicolas Sarkozy s'est fichu ouvertement de la figure de Jacques Chirac lors de la remise de la Légion d'Honneur à Madame Chirac récemment, je pense qu'on n'a pas à se demander de quel côté est l'ancien Président. Même si, c'est vrai, il a toujours confondu une souris et un mulot, j'aime à penser qu'il a un certain sens des libertés à préserver. À voir.


De toutes façons, le Conseil constitutionnel est notre seul espoir de voir cette loi devoir être mise au placard.
Mais rien n'est certain.


----------



## Zyrol (3 Avril 2009)

Hello à tous,

intéressant toutes ces pages...
Seulement, je me pose une question, croyez vous vraiment que techniquement ce filtrage est possible ? Vu la quantité astronomique de données qui circule à la seconde...


----------



## rizoto (3 Avril 2009)

Zyrol a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> intéressant toutes ces pages...
> Seulement, je me pose une question, croyez vous vraiment que techniquement ce filtrage est possible ? Vu la quantité astronomique de données qui circule à la seconde...



Avec les impots du contribuable, tout est possible. 

plus serieusement, les moyens de financement n'ont pas encore ete decide...


----------



## ari51 (3 Avril 2009)

Zyrol a dit:


> Hello à tous,
> 
> intéressant toutes ces pages...
> Seulement, je me pose une question, croyez vous vraiment que techniquement ce filtrage est possible ? Vu la quantité astronomique de données qui circule à la seconde...



Moi je dit , bien sûr ! c'est sûr qu'il y a du monde qui télécharge et blablabla mais le truc c'est qu'avec les moyens qu'ils vont y mettre même si ce n'est que 5 a 10 personnes par jours ils vont prendre pour tout le monde & a mon avis sa pourrais faire mal.

PS : serte personnel mais on est pas obliger de télécharger non plus 

Edit : il voudrais faire 1 000 cas par jours


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Pour ne pas vous perdre, je vous met un plan, on ne sait jamais 



​ 
:love: :love:

P.S : le diagramme date d'il y a environ deux semaines


----------



## ari51 (4 Avril 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Pour ne pas vous perdre, je vous met un plan, on ne sait jamais
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais , merci bien  , pour l'amende j'ai pas vu que cela était fixer :mouais:


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Avril 2009)

Parmi les amuse-gueules que l'on peut trouver à propos de la loi H, voici une perle qui démontre, s'il en était encore besoin, au choix : le mépris, l'incompétence, ou l'indifférence :

Extrait de PC Inpact (http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50041-spam-phishing-hadopi-christine-albanel.htm)

_Albanel et les éditeurs antispams 

Autre hypothèse : la démultiplication des solutions antispams. Même lorsquils utilisent un email rattaché à leur abonnement Free, Orange ou SFR, un abonné pourra parfaitement ne pas recevoir les mails davertissement sil est équipé dun logiciel antispam un poil trop efficace. « Je ne vois pas quel éditeur de logiciel antispam créera un logiciel pour faire obstacle aux messages de la Hadopi » répondra sans rire la ministre de la Culture qui poursuivra « c'est quelque chose d'officiel ». 

Sous-entendus, un logiciel antispam sait parfaitement faire le tri entre un email officiel (envoyé 10 000 x par jour) et « un vrai » spam, et en clair, les logiciels antispam ne vont pas filtrer les mails de l'Hadopi qui est une autorité officielle._


Madame la (le) Ministre de la Culture n'a sans doute pas approché une solution antispam à moins de 300 Km.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,

En dehors de ressembler à une usine à gaz et que ça risque d'être un peu le bordel à mettre en place, vous lui reprocher quoi à la loi HODAPI?
On vit dans un état de droit, il me semble normal que lorsqu'on fraude, on risque une sanction. Personne ne trouverait anormal qu'un type qui se fait flasher à 220 sur autoroute se prenne une amende et se fasse retirer son permis (par contre se faire flasher pour un excés de 5km/h, ça c'est dégueulasse).
Et arrêter de sortir l'excuse de me*de que vous téléchargez parce que les albums coûtent trop chers. Les albums coutaient bcp plus cher quand j'étais au lycée (environ 14 ans) qu'aujourd'hui, il fallait compter environ 18 euros par cd. Et on arrivait quand même à en acheter. Et quand je vois qu'aujourd'hui les albums sont souvent vendus moins de 10 euros, je me dis que les maisons de disques nous la mettaient bien profond à l'époque. Et si tu veux écouter un album avant de l'acheter, y a des solutions comme deezer.
Que vous gueuliez après les DRM, les systèmes anti-copies alors que l'on paye une taxe pour la copie privée... d'accord. Mais se plaindre parce qu'on risque une sanction car on fraude, je ne comprends pas.
Et je ne sais pas si c'est lié à l'HODAPI, mais les drm ont quasi disparu des plates formes de téléchargement légales et pour moi, c'est une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Romuald (4 Avril 2009)

@pithiviers

Le problème est que cette loi ne règle rien.
Le problème c'est surtout que ceux qui ne fraudent pas risquent une sanction parce qu'ils se seront fait pirater leur réseau WIFI ou usurper leur adresse IP.
Le problème est que cette loi t'incite - tellement fort que ça en est obligatoire (mais pas fou, ils n'ont pas mis le mot dans les textes)- à acheter un logiciel 'de sécurisation' qui n'est rien moins qu'un mouchard enregistrant ton surf, ce qui te permettra de prouver que tu ne pirates pas. Big Brother pointe son nez par la porte de service.
Le problème est que cette loi va emmurder tout le monde sauf les pirates qui ont déjà les solutions de contournement.
Le problème... : lis tous les articles mis en ligne par Mobyduck coucou, et peut-être le comprendras-tu.

ICI un article fort intéressant qui (dé)montre que la loi 'création et internet' n'est peut-être que la partie émergée d'un iceberg en formation.


(aux modos : message déplaçable/effaçable si vous considerez que ce genre de discussion a plus sa place au comptoir qu'ici)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En dehors de ressembler à une usine à gaz et que ça risque d'être un peu le bordel à mettre en place, vous lui reprocher quoi à la loi HODAPI?



D'être inefficace dans la lutte contre le piratage, de servir les intérêts de Pascal Nègre et cie qui ont raté le virage de la révolution Internet et pas de défendre la création comme le prétend Albanel, potentiellement anticonstitutionnelle (elle bafoue  les principes de la justice en faisant appliquer la sanction par cette autorité alors que ça devrait être l'autorité judiciaire qui devrait le faire) et liberticide.

Ce sont de bonnes raisons d'être contre, non ?


----------



## rizoto (4 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En dehors de ressembler à une usine à gaz et que ça risque d'être un peu le bordel à mettre en place, vous lui reprocher quoi à la loi HODAPI?
> On vit dans un état de droit, il me semble normal que lorsqu'on fraude, on risque une sanction. Personne ne trouverait anormal qu'un type qui se fait flasher à 220 sur autoroute se prenne une amende et se fasse retirer son permis (par contre se faire flasher pour un excés de 5km/h, ça c'est dégueulasse).
> ...



Ce n'est pas la sanction le probleme, c'est la methode utilisee, son cout et son inefficacite probable...

On eput ajouter a cela, la manier dont elle a ete vote, la possibilite de punir des innocents, son aspect anti constitutionnel, son caractere automatise....


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> On vit dans un état de droit, il me semble normal que lorsqu'on fraude, on risque une sanction.



Dans un Etat de droit, qui décide, établit et applique les sanctions? La Justice... et pas un obscur organisme s'arrogeant le droit de s'y substituer.

A partir de là, le projet de loi est à revoir.


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> En dehors de ressembler à une usine à gaz et que ça risque d'être un peu le bordel à mettre en place, vous lui reprocher quoi à la loi HODAPI?
> On vit dans un état de droit, il me semble normal que lorsqu'on fraude, on risque une sanction. Personne ne trouverait anormal qu'un type qui se fait flasher à 220 sur autoroute se prenne une amende et se fasse retirer son permis (par contre se faire flasher pour un excés de 5km/h, ça c'est dégueulasse).
> ...



Le problème n'est pas le téléchargement illicite, je suis d'accord avec toi sur les fausses justifications que certains apportent....
On est , je penses, à peu près tous d'accord pour dire que le téléchargement illégal nuit...
Mais pour te résumer brièvement, les problèmes que soulèvent l'HADOPI:

1° Ils s'appuient sur l'IP comme preuve (!!!!)..... sans commentaire
2° Pour prouver ta bonne foi, il faudra installer un "logiciel de sécurisation".... un spyware en fait.... et à TES frais ... Même la Chine n'a pas osé faire ça !!!
3° Pas de présomption d'innocence mais de culpabilité, ils te coupent et après tu te défends..... à nous les dommages et intérêts (payés par nos impôts :mouais
4° "Liste blanche" pour les réseaux wifi public, la "Haute autorité" décidera quels sites tu peux consulter ou non..... sans commentaires
5° Quid des téléchargements de contenu légal? 
6° Aucune mesure envers le streaming....

Et je passe les couplets sur le sur-référencement, les mails jamais reçus par les internautes, les taxes sur les supports vierges que l'on paie déjà.... etc...etc

Mais le pb est que c'est surtout les utilisateurs lambda qui n'y connaissent pas grand chose qui se feront avoir, qui se feront cracker leur réseaux ........

Au lieu de pondre un truc déjà dépassé et inapplicable, et au lieu d'être poussé par les lobbies des majors, ils feraient mieux de repenser tout ce système d'antan en incorporant l'ère internet......

 [Mode Parano ON]    

Mais  attention nous sommes surveillés ........
Alors......
Vive l'HADOPI... 

[Mode Parano OFF]


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Le problème n'est pas le téléchargement illicite, je suis d'accord avec toi sur les fausses justifications que certains apportent....
> On est , je penses, à peu près tous d'accord pour dire que le téléchargement illégal nuit...
> Mais pour te résumer brièvement, les problèmes que soulèvent l'HADOPI:
> 
> ...


 Ok, merci.
Là je comprends mieux le problème.
Si je comprends bien, les gros pirates qui connaissent les combines pour télécharger sans se faire prendre sont tranquilles alors que monsieur-tout-le-monde qui dispose d'une connexion wifi, qui n'a jamais rien téléchargé et de toute façon n'y connait rien risque de se faire condamner parce que sont adresse IP aura été détourné?
Et c'est aussi la fin de la présomption d'innocence donc? Avec la loi HODAPI, toute personne est reconnue coupable jusqu'à ce qu'elle ait démontrer son innocence?

J'y pense, il y a d'autres domaines où la présomption d'innocence n'existe plus. Avec les radars automatiques, tu dois d'abord payer ton amende avant de prouver que ce n'était pas toi qui était au volant.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> J'y pense, il y a d'autres domaines où la présomption d'innocence n'existe plus. Avec les radars automatiques, tu dois d'abord payer ton amende avant de prouver que ce n'était pas toi qui était au volant.



Sauf que la plupart du temps, c'est toi qui était au volant.  Je veux dire par là que ton radar il ne flashe pas au hasard, et ta plaque de voiture tu ne la partages pas continuellement avec d'autres automobilistes comme ça serait le cas pour ton adresse IP.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Avril 2009)

La loi française sur le piratage est un "exemple" pour le monde

Oui. Un exemple à ne pas suivre.


----------



## arkhos (4 Avril 2009)

tiens petite question, nos chers députés et ministres qui semblent être des billes en informatiques ont ils envisagés (comme ça pour le fun) le téléchargement direct via des sites comme rapidshare ?

Comme pour ce genre de site on est dans de la navigation simple, un proxy (si possible auprès d'un serveur hors UE) et on devient impossible à repérer via leur super-génial-magistral système d'identification par ip. Je me trompe ou bien ?

Autre point, pourquoi le projet de loi n'a pas eu l'intelligence d'inclure quelque chose pour promouvoir le téléchargement légal ? Non parce que en ce moment entre le prix et les limitations liées au drm j'ai du mal à parler d'offre alternative (quand y a quelque chose ce qui n'est même pas le cas tout le temps)

Enfin, que dire des méthodes très "démocratique" de notre gouvernement puisque cette loi a été voté par 10 des 16 députés présents (soit 1,73 % de voix pour, 1,04 % de contre ou d'abstention et 92,23 % de voix non expriméesc, oui on appelle ça de la démocratie ... )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Autre point, pourquoi le projet de loi n'a pas eu l'intelligence d'inclure quelque chose pour promouvoir le téléchargement légal ? Non parce que en ce moment entre le prix et les limitations liées au drm j'ai du mal à parler d'offre alternative (quand y a quelque chose ce qui n'est même pas le cas tout le temps)



Je me répète, mais ça c'est de l'argumentation bidon.
Les DRM ont quasi disparus.
Et pour le prix, c'est du foutage de gueule. Regardez le prix qu'on payait un cd i ll y a 10 ans et les prix d'aujourd'hui. Ils sont vendus quasiment 2 fois moins chers. Alors si vous voulez vous plaindre ayez au moins la décence de sortir des arguments valables, bordel!


----------



## arkhos (4 Avril 2009)

Exemple tiré du site fnac.com :

Pour les titres au format WMA DRM :     
sept gravures sur CD     
cinq transferts vers des baladeurs compatibles     
Pour les titres au format MP3 :     
Lecture, transfert et gravure sans limitations dans le cadre d&#8217;un usage privé.     
Il est impossible de bénéficier d'un forfait téléchargement et d'une formule d'écoute illimitée de manière simultanée.     
Les clips ne peuvent être gravés     
5 transferts vers des baladeurs compatibles WMV DRM 10 ou supérieur.

Et oui si on se réfère à ça aucune possibilité de sauvegarde sur disque externe pour prévenir un crash (et oui tout le monde n'aime pas les CD), les drm ont partielement disparu pas totalement (par contre je dois avoué qu'il y a du mieux par rapport à avant)

Pour les vidéo, toujours sur le même site :

 Le  transfert sur un autre ordinateur ou la gravure sur un disque n'est pour  l'instant pas autorisé.

Donc si tu crash ton PC merci de tout racheter, oui ça ça incite au download légal 

Pour les jeux, le problème tiens surtout du catalogue qui la plupart du temps est plutôt viiiiiide de tout jeux récent (pour les utilisateurs de mac n'en parlons même pas, pour tout jeux un peu ancien le téléchargement illégal de la version anglaise est le seul moyen de trouver le jeux (exemple simple, stronghold pour mac)), quand au drm visiblement ils existent mais pas moyen de trouver leur description exacte (et pourtant j'ai cherché, mais même la petite * dans la description des conditions ne se réfère à rien)

De plus pour les séries tv en vostfr, pas d'offre légale (oui ou alors on paye pour avoir le droit de regarder son épisode pendant 24 H/48 H une somme dans les 3/4 euros ...), et personnellement c'est ce qui m'emmerde le plus car les traduction en version fr ne me conviennent pas du tout

Donc pour résumer, en tout cas pour ce qui m'interesse (séries tv en vo, film et jeux mac), ben y a pas d'offre réel ou alors je perd tout en cas de crash ...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Exemple tiré du site fnac.com :
> 
> Pour les titres au format WMA DRM :
> sept gravures sur CD
> ...


Oui, et?
C'est quoi le problème là?
De toute façon les WMA avec DRM ne sont pas lisibles sur Mac, et de plus sont entrain de disparaître.


> Il est impossible de bénéficier d'un forfait téléchargement et d'une formule d'écoute illimitée de manière simultanée.


Si tu veux une formule d'écoute illimitée, t'as deezer et en plus c'est gratuit (et légal).     


> Les clips ne peuvent être gravés


Payer pour un clip alors qu'on peut les voir gratuitement autant de fois qu'on veut sur dailymotion? Faut pas être bien.



> Et oui si on se réfère à ça aucune possibilité de sauvegarde sur disque externe pour prévenir un crash (et oui tout le monde n'aime pas les CD), les drm ont partielement disparu pas totalement (par contre je dois avoué qu'il y a du mieux par rapport à avant)


Suffit d'aller sur l'historique de ton compte client et de re-télécharger les morceaux perdus. Je sais, je l'ai fait.



> Pour les vidéo, toujours sur le même site :
> 
> Le  transfert sur un autre ordinateur ou la gravure sur un disque n'est pour  l'instant pas autorisé.
> 
> ...


Je sais pas si tu sais mais il existe un truc qu'on appelle le DVD. La qualité d'image est au moins aussi bonne que les vidéos que tu peux télécharger, mais en plus t'as le chois entre la VO et la VF, et les sous-titres sont gracieusement fournis. Sans parler que si t'achètes l'intégrales d'une série ça te reviendra moins cher de l'acheter en DVD que de payer pour télécharger chaque épisode.
Et je dois être spécial, mais contrairement à beaucoup ici, je préfères regarder les films sur ma télé et profiter de mon home cinéma (à ce propos, ils sont en 5.1 les films téléchargeables?) plutôt que sur mon ordi.


----------



## arkhos (4 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je sais pas si tu sais mais il existe un truc qu'on appelle le DVD. La qualité d'image est au moins aussi bonne que les vidéos que tu peux télécharger, mais en plus t'as le chois entre la VO et la VF, et les sous-titres sont gracieusement fournis. Sans parler que si t'achètes l'intégrales d'une série ça te reviendra moins cher de l'acheter en DVD que de payer pour télécharger chaque épisode.
> Et je dois être spécial, mais contrairement à beaucoup ici, je préfères regarder les films sur ma télé et profiter de mon home cinéma (à ce propos, ils sont en 5.1 les films téléchargeables?) plutôt que sur mon ordi.



Les dvd faut déja qu'il sortent, c'est loin d'être toujours le cas (en particulier pour les séries qui ne font qu'une seule saison, exemple avec deux séries que j'aime : john doe, true blood ou pour le moment pas de dvd), de plus ils sortent avec un, voir deux ans de retard par rapport à la diffusion US


----------



## WebOliver (4 Avril 2009)

La réaction de Tristan Nitot sur les événements de ces dernières heures.



> La loi Hadopi est partie d'un bon sentiment. Je ne peux pas le nier. Mais ce bon sentiment pousse à la naïveté. Peut-on vraiment croire qu'on va revenir en arrière ? Oublier Internet et le numérique ? Faire comme s'ils n'existaient pas ? Nier la révolution qu'ils apportent ? A l'heure de la mondialisation, les entrepreneurs d'Internet ont intérêt à aller à l'étranger. Les internautes ne vont pas tarder à utiliser des systèmes qui permettront de continuer le téléchargement illégal sans prendre de risque. Les industries d'Hollywood, pourront-elles continuer à exister comme avant ? Sûrement pas. En substance, je vois dans Hadopi l'image d'un fermier qui voudrait arrêter la pluie : il court avec une casserole pour attraper les gouttes. Il dépense beaucoup d'énergie pour avoir l'air ridicule sans obtenir aucun résultat (à part quelques gouttes dans une casserole et des récoltes piétinées).


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> La réaction de Tristan Nitot sur les événements de ces dernières heures.



Citation:
La loi Hadopi est partie d'un bon sentiment. Je ne peux pas le nier. Mais ce bon sentiment pousse à la naïveté. Peut-on vraiment croire qu'on va revenir en arrière ? Oublier Internet et le numérique ? Faire comme s'ils n'existaient pas ? Nier la révolution qu'ils apportent ? A l'heure de la mondialisation, les entrepreneurs d'Internet ont intérêt à aller à l'étranger. Les internautes ne vont pas tarder à utiliser des systèmes qui permettront de continuer le téléchargement illégal sans prendre de risque. Les industries d'Hollywood, pourront-elles continuer à exister comme avant ? Sûrement pas. En substance, je vois dans Hadopi l'image d'un fermier qui voudrait arrêter la pluie : il court avec une casserole pour attraper les gouttes. Il dépense beaucoup d'énergie pour avoir l'air ridicule sans obtenir aucun résultat (à part quelques gouttes dans une casserole et des récoltes piétinées).

Qu'en termes policés ces choses - là sont dites !
Sensées et honnêtes, savoureuses petites pépites !


----------



## huexley (4 Avril 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> La réaction de Tristan Nitot sur les événements de ces dernières heures.



Sauf qu'il y a bien longtemps que les internautes ont trouvés des solutions pour continuer à pirater tranquillement, et ce n'est pas réservé à une élite Newsgroup cryptés, proxies, darknet, undernet, streaming, des sites comme rapidshare sans oublier le logiciel de surveillance de Hadopi qui fait *largement* rigoler tout le monde, une sandbox (parrallels ou VMWare pour les moins geeks) et le tour est joué, ou encore plus simplement un deuxième PC et une adresse MAC spoofée

Le piratage est devenue une affaire de consommer avant tout, la série TV est à mon sens un bon exemple, on peut enfin voir des séries en HD, en VO, à l'heure et ne plus attendre 2 ans avant que les chaines nous fasses des traductions désastreuse, doublés par des acteurs aussi inspirés que lors de pub pour des lessives, et qui par dessus le marché nous diffuse les épisodes dans le désordre quand une histoire est un peu trop chaude et ou tordu pour passer à 20h (En même temps les experts nous ont habitués à parler de sperme à 16h, le dimanche après-midi Pardon de liquide séminale Moi gamin c'était Disney-club)

Je rejoins l'avis de M. Nitot quand il pense qu'on ne reviendras plus en arrière et ceux qui se rapelle de la fronde anti-Napster (ou l'on mettais parfois plusieurs minutes pour avoir un MP3 en qualité 64Kbps  ), rien n'a changé, Napster à fermé, les logiciels ont changés, LimeWire puis eMule l'ont supplanté Cela va sûrement "calmer" un peu au début mais au final cela continuera. Il faut à mon sens plutôt poursuivre l'effort de l'offre légale, ITMS est un bon exemple, certes la vente de morceaux est littéralement une goutte d'eau dans l'océan du piratage mais c'est essentiellement une question d'éducation, et cela prendra du temps.

Enfin je suis impatient de voir comment seront impacté les ventes de DVDs de CDs et de vente de places de cinéma (18millions d'entrés pour les Ch'tis alors qu'il était disponible en R5), je suis prêt à prendre les paris que cela ne va rien changer, alors oui, clairement "la crise" sera responsable de la continuation de la chute des ventes, la belle affaire pour le coup

Enfin si Mme Albanel pouvais m'indiquer ou je peux activer la fonction de Firewall dans mon Open Office, j'ai eu beau chercher, je n'ai pas trouvé

C'est ca qui fait la loi Et ben ca laisse songeur sur leurs autres compétences   Ce qui m'inquiète surtout se sont les milices privées chargées de collecter les IPs (argent facile ?) qui eux savent vraiment utiliser l'informatique et qui leurs vendront sûrement des vessies pour des lanternes.


----------



## jolicrasseux (5 Avril 2009)

Deuxième degré ON

Pithiviers, pense aux femmes, avec tes arguments, il faudra les voiler avec des burka... 
Qu'on puisse les regarder d'une terrasse  de café, et gratis... quelle horreur !

Deuxième degré OFF

La musique est un art, pas un bien de consommation. Extrapole !
Les festivals sont toujours complets, les CDs et DVDs sont des conserves de basse qualité. Un concert n'est accessible qu'à une "élite" ( le prix...). Qu'une masse de personnes puisse de plus en plus entendre de la musique est un vrai progrès. Que des marchands en profitent n'est pas spécialement joli.


----------



## ari51 (5 Avril 2009)

Moi j'ai pas osé dire que c'était insultant sinon on m'aurais dit que je fais du prosélytisme mais la pilule a du mal a passer brèf on va pas faire un débat c'est nullement l'endroit.

C'est " une burqa " pour ton information .


----------



## WebOliver (5 Avril 2009)

ari51 a dit:


> Moi j'ai pas osé dire que c'était insultant sinon on m'aurais dit que je fais du prosélytisme mais la pilule a du mal a passer brèf on va pas faire un débat c'est nullement l'endroit.



Non pas vraiment en effet.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Avril 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Deuxième degré ON
> 
> Pithiviers, pense aux femmes, avec tes arguments, il faudra les voiler avec des burka...
> Qu'on puisse les regarder d'une terrasse  de café, et gratis... quelle horreur !
> ...




Ces deux remarques suivantes appuient l'intervention de jolicrasseux.

Il y a eu un débat intéressant, il y a quelques années entre Guy Béart et Serge Gainsbourg après propos du niveau de l'art de la chanson. Guy Béart affirmait que la chanson était un art majeur, tandis que Serge Gainsbourg affirmait qu'il s'agissait d'un art mineur. Il est vrai qu'il voulait être peintre 


Ce matin, à la radio (France Inter), j'ai entendu un artiste chanteur (où ça existe) interviewé à propos d'un nouvel album. Il a affirmé une opinion qui devrait faire réfléchir : *la place d'un chanteur est sur la scène d'une salle de spectacle*. Et surtout, il a parfaitement exprimé sa position pas rapport à la musique en conserve et  l'industrie musicale (quelle locution horrible !): *les CD et les DVD ne sont que des produits dérivés*. BIen entendu, il a été immédiatement contredit par un personnage que je n'ai pas identifié.


----------



## teo (6 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lotus Flow3r de Prince prévu à sa sortie en France pour moins de 15 dollars (j'ai entendu 10 euros). Il contient 3 CD...()


Typiquement LE contre-exemple qui ne va pas alors qu'il pourrait être LE bon exemple: je serai ravi d'être détrompé  mais va jeter un il à mes remarques sur la façon de vendre de cet artiste. Il n'est pas cher pour l'américain moyen. Mais:

- Il vend depuis longtemps mais il utilise des formats propriétaires et/ou ne mentionne pas lesquels. Pas pratique pour se décider (les premiers temps WMA pour Windows uniquement), actuellement, rumeurs que ce serait compatible avec iTunes.

- les 3 CD sont vendus aux USA 12$. En numérique, la facture monte à 77$ pour l'offre tc (mais il faut payer son abonnement annuel + achat des 3 CD à télécharger à l'inscription ! Impossible de voir d'abord ce qu'on achète réellement: pour cela il faut mettre son numéro de VISA)

- actuellement, à part ebay où tu les trouves autour de 40, ils ne sont pas disponibles ailleurs qu'aux Etats-Unis si tu veux comme moi les versions CD.

Ou tu demandes à un pote américain de tes envoyer par courrier, une fois acheté là-bas (cela devrait rester raisonnable, même avec le port) ou tu trouves d'autres solutions alternatives pas recommandables et moins onéreuses


----------



## jolicrasseux (6 Avril 2009)

Et les mots dans les polémiques actuelles ont leur pesant de saveur... 
On pirate une chanson
On vole un baiser
On regarde par le trou de la serrure 

Une splendide chanson commence ainsi: "Je n'sais pas si c'est bien... mais c'est si bon !" 
Elle parle de l'amour...

Pourvu qu'une loi ne vienne pas nous punir d'aimer...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Avril 2009)

Sacem: les effets d'Hadopi "seront peu sensibles", vite une taxe.

...tu m'étonnes...


----------



## rizoto (6 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sacem: les effets d'Hadopi "seront peu sensibles", vite une taxe.
> 
> ...tu m'étonnes...



"on nage en plein délire" la...


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Avril 2009)

*Envoyé par Mobyduck 
Sacem: les effets d'Hadopi "seront peu sensibles", vite une taxe.*

Ce que raconte le président de la SACEM dans l'article cité est très intéressant, car, sans vraiment pointer le problème du doigt, ni vraiment mettre l'accent dessus, il admet implicitement que la loi Hadopi ne protège pas les créateurs, et ne leur rapportera pas grand-chose.

Admettons même que les "créateur" les plus aisés aient les moyens de faire surveiller les "pirates" par des tiers qu'ils auront à rémunérer. Et les moins aisés, que feront-ils eux. Car, s'il y a un nouveau fromage, ce ne sera pas pour les créateurs, mais pour ceux qui seront payés pour surveiller. Il n'est pas dit que la rentabilité soit au rendez-vous pour récupérer des droits impayés. Et qu'en est - il de la légalité de ce "flicage" privé ?

Dans l'article cité, on découvre à quel point les mesures existantes sont inefficaces. Que penser alors de la loi Hadopi  à moins d'embaucher un millier de juges  pour s'occuper de cette usine à gaz.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Admettons même que les "créateur" les plus aisés aient les moyens de faire surveiller les "pirates" par des tiers qu'ils auront à rémunérer. Et les moins aisés, que feront-ils eux. Car, s'il y a un nouveau fromage, ce ne sera pas pour les créateurs, mais pour ceux qui seront payés pour surveiller. Il n'est pas dit que la rentabilité soit au rendez-vous pour récupérer des droits impayés. Et qu'en est - il de la légalité de ce "flicage" privé ?



Clairement oui, on va faire une justice à 2 vitesses en fonction de la richesse des créateurs. D'un côté ceux qui auront les moyens de payer ces tiers, qui vont s'en mettre plein les poches, de l'autre ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer ces tiers et qui subiront encore plus le téléchargement illégal.


----------



## rizoto (6 Avril 2009)

Petit apparte, La suede a vote une loi similaire (IPRED), d'ou le ipredator de the piratebay  .

depuis la mise en application de cette loi, Le volume de donnée échangé sur les services de p2p a fortement chuté.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Clairement oui, on va faire une justice à 2 vitesses en fonction de la richesse des créateurs. D'un côté ceux qui auront les moyens de payer ces tiers, qui vont s'en mettre plein les poches, de l'autre ceux qui n'ont pas les moyens de payer ces tiers et qui subiront encore plus le téléchargement illégal.



Oui, on est en plein dans la problématique actuelle : l'inégalité à cause du fric, que ce soit la médecine à deux vitesses, la justice à deux vitesses, la protection sociale à deux vitesses, l'accès au net  et l'accès au téléphone mobile à deux vitesses (zones couvertes, zones non couvertes), etc. etc.


----------



## bompi (7 Avril 2009)

Ceci appelle une petite remarque :

Certes. Mais y a-t-il jamais eu de médecine, de justice, de protection sociale, d'école etc. à une seule vitesse ?
Je ne dis pas que la situation actuelle est bien. Mais que ce n'est en aucune manière une raison pour croire naïvement que c'était mieux _avant_ par la simple antériorité des faits. Ce n'est pas en construisant une image du passé fausse que l'on règle les problèmes du présent.

Au lieu de pinailler sur le nombre de vitesses, il me semble qu'il vaudrait mieux s'attacher à imaginer _comment_ un système pourrait être viable à l'heure des communications (quasi-)universelles et (toujours plus) rapides. Une question qui se pose aussi, dans des termes parfois semblables, pour la presse. Et qui se posera bien un jour pour la littérature en général (le livre, quoi).


----------



## jolicrasseux (7 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ceci appelle une petite remarque :
> 
> Certes. Mais y a-t-il jamais eu de médecine, de justice, de protection sociale, d'école etc. à une seule vitesse ?
> Je ne dis pas que la situation actuelle est bien. Mais que ce n'est en aucune manière une raison pour croire naïvement que c'était mieux _avant_ par la simple antériorité des faits. Ce n'est pas en construisant une image du passé fausse que l'on règle les problèmes du présent.
> ...



OK ! Mais si les progrès doivent toujours se payer par des restrictions nouvelles sur les libertés, on peut en arriver à regretter le passé !
Et si le seul système viable consistait à ne pas faire de systèmes de n'importe quoi !
Exemple: Les droits d'auteur", la SACEM, les taxes de compensation sur les supports... etc.


----------



## rizoto (7 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Au lieu de pinailler sur le nombre de vitesses, il me semble qu'il vaudrait mieux s'attacher à imaginer _comment_ un système pourrait être viable à l'heure des communications (quasi-)universelles et (toujours plus) rapides. Une question qui se pose aussi, dans des termes parfois semblables, pour la presse. Et qui se posera bien un jour pour la littérature en général (le livre, quoi).



Je suis assez surpris qu'il n'y ait pas plus de d'effort de fait sur la distribution des series.

Hors redevances, elle sont proposees gratuitement sur les chaines de tele. C'est donc les revenus publicitaires qui remunerent les createurs. 

Pourquoi y a t-il si peu d'offres équivalentes sur internet? 

L'acces gratuitements aux series avec de la pub ?


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2009)

Deneuve, Mastroianni, Victoria Abril démolissent la loi Hadopi.

Ils arrivent après la guerre, mais bon. 

A ce sujet, PC INpact a contacté l'auteur de la tribune (Juan Paulo Branco Lopez) pour comprendre le pourquoi de cette publication si tardive. Par ailleurs on y apprend également que des signataires auraient reçu des invectives par téléphone.


----------



## Romuald (7 Avril 2009)

Pourquoi n'entend-on pas l'opposition ?

Une explication possible, trouvée dans les nominations aux 'big brother awards' de 2004 coucou: KARL40):
_Bureau national du Parti Socialiste
Motif principal de la candidature : Pour avoir demandé ouvertement un filtrage de linternet aux frontières
Explications : Le 19 octobre 2004, le Bureau national du parti socialiste publiait un communiqué demandant de nouveau le filtrage aux frontières de linternet français : "Il est essentiel de vérifier que les intermédiaires techniques ne donnent pas accès à des sites de téléchargement gratuit, donc illégal, tout particulièrement lorsquils sont hébergés à létranger"._
L'article intégral

C'est sur qu'après ça, ils ont plutôt interêt à se taire...


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ceci appelle une petite remarque :
> 
> Certes. Mais y a-t-il jamais eu de médecine, de justice, de protection sociale, d'école etc. à une seule vitesse ?
> Je ne dis pas que la situation actuelle est bien. Mais que ce n'est en aucune manière une raison pour croire naïvement que c'était mieux _avant_ par la simple antériorité des faits. Ce n'est pas en construisant une image du passé fausse que l'on règle les problèmes du présent.
> ...



Intéressant  Oui, mais 

Comment les autres arts peuvent-ils "s'internétiser" ?

Les arts graphiques en général (peinture, dessin, gravure, architecture, sculpture) sont - ils en danger pour cause de téléchargements illégaux.   L'ordinateur, pour eux, est un outil pour concevoir, pas pour exister.
La sculpture ? on peut en dire autant.

La danse ? A-t-elle été mise en danger par le piratage vidéo ?

La  poésie et la littérature, sont - elles vraiment en danger de mort face au livre électronique qui ne décolle pas, et qui n'est qu'un support bien moins pratique que le bon vieux libre en papier ?

La musique est-elle vraiment en danger en raison du piratage ? N'est-ce pas plutôt ceux qui veulent tirer profit  démesurément et trop vite ?

Le cinéma ? voir musique 

En fait, dès que les arts sont détournés pour faire du fric en les mettant en conserve, ils deviennent les victimes désignées des fabricants et exploitants de ces conserves.

Ignorerait - on qu'il existe des artistes chanteurs, peu mis en conserve, et qui vivent très bien de leur art parce qu'ils font bien leur métier sur scène ?

À mon sens il n'y a qu'un seul problème de fond : l'éducation artistique, non pas pour être pratiquant, mais pour être en mesure de comprendre. Comme je l'ai déjà dit, je ne suis pas un pirate, et j'ajoute que je répugne à le devenir et à l'être. Si je veux lire un livre, je l'achète, et il va dans ma bibliothèque où je peux le retrouver ensuite. Si je veux un morceau de musique, il y a iTunes et d'autres, ou encore je vais assister à un concert.

Ce n'est pas  une loi Hadopi qui va changer l'éducation artistique. Elle ne va que renforcer le désir de faire ce qui est interdit. Aujourd'hui, la distribution de la culture et des arts par Internet reste à inventer pour qu'il y ait une juste rémunération et non pas un racket. La voie du téléchargement légal à la mode Apple est une solution très "informatique" car le support est dématérialisé. Et le défaut même de cette qualité suscite le piratage. Mais, pour pirater, et sans accuser qui que ce soit, il faut être deux : celui qui offre, et celui qui prend. Quand c'est aux professionnels de faire une offre juste et qu'ils se retranchent derrière des intérêts corporatifs, c'est un juste retour de bâton que de trop tirer sur la corde. Ça donne le piratage. Et la loi Hadopi de parle pas de ceux qui "offrent" uniquement que ceux qui "prennent". Pourquoi ne pas s'en prendre aux offres illégales ? À moins que, selon Hadopi et consort, il n'y a pas d'offres illégales, mais des téléchargements illégaux 

En ce qui concerne la musique, il y a de plus en plus d'exemple intéressants d'artistes qui veulent s'affranchir du diktat des majors. Ceux-là sont peut - être en train d'inventer quelque chose de positif.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Avril 2009)

L'amendement Bono rectifié est arrivé: passera ou passera pas?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2009)

Les dernières nouvelles de la Commission mixte paritaire: Pas d'amnistie des P2Pistes, ni de restriction des débits et l'abonné suspendu continuera de payer son abonnement internet.


----------



## vingtfranc (8 Avril 2009)

Bonjour,
Je viens juste ramener mon p'tit grain de sel (mon avi plutôt):

Quand on réfléchi un peu on voit très bien l'impact qu'aura Hadopi sur le téléchargement, je m'explique :
- Ceux qui savent pertinemment que cette loi est inapplicable pour toutes sortes de raisons ( techniques,... ) ne vont pas changer leur habitudes puisqu'ils savent qu'ils ne risquent rien s'ils utilisent des proxys ou autre moyen de pas se faire repérer ou encore aller "emprunter" la connexion wi-fi du voisin (bon, faut vraiment pas l'aimer )
- Ceux qui ne s'y connaissent pas trop qui vont avoir peur, et par conséquent vont installer le mouchard qui va montrer qu'ils n'ont pas téléchargé (c'est 
- Et bien sûr ceux qui en entendront pas parler...

Voilà pour moi cette loi ce résume à faire peur c'est tout.
Elle a juste été mise en place pour faire plaisir au major.
En aucun cas elle fera remonter les ventes du disque, celui qui télécharge le fait justement pour ne pas payer, alors je le vois difficilement aller acheter son CD à la Fnac après qu'on lui ai coupé internet...
Les gens n'achètent plus de disque c'est tout, c'est aux major de s'adapter et créer un nouveau modèle économique plutôt que de s'attacher au veilles méthodes du passé.
il semblerait par ailleurs que les concerts n'ont jamais autant bien marchés 

Je trouve d'ailleurs complètement idiot de vouloir stopper internet :
On n'a pas empêché l'essor de la télé et la radio alors qu'elles faisaient baisser les ventes de journaux de même lorsque que c'est propagé internet ou que la télé a surclassé la radio

Avant il y avait présomption d'innocence, il fallait prouver que l'internaute avait téléchargé illégallement sinon il était innocent, maintenant le coupable doit apporter les preuves qu'il n'a pas téléchargé. En fait c'est encore plus simple puisque maintenant y'a plus de juge ni de justice et que bien sûr il est impossible de prouver qu'on a pas téléchargé.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'amendement Bono rectifié est arrivé: passera ou passera pas?



Il faut croiser les doigts 
Le plus grand intérêt de cet amendement, même corrigé, et dans sa traduction non officielle est d'affirmer que l'accès à l'internet est essentiel pour l'exercice pratique de la liberté d'expression et de l'accès à la liberté d'information : voir extrait ci-dessous :

il n'en existe pas encore de version française. On traduira par : *« reconnaissant quInternet est essentiel pour lexercice pratique de la liberté dexpression et de laccès à la liberté dinformation, aucune restriction ne peut être imposée sur ces droits fondamentaux sans la décision préalable prise par un tribunal indépendant et impartial établi par la loi et agissant dans le respect du procès équitable tel que définit à larticle 6 de la Convention Européenne des Droits de lHomme, sauf lorsque la sécurité publique est menacée auquel cas, la décision peut être ultérieure »*




Mobyduck a dit:


> Les dernières nouvelles de la Commission mixte paritaire: Pas d'amnistie des P2Pistes, ni de restriction des débits et l'abonné suspendu continuera de payer son abonnement internet.



Et oui  Cela avait été dit que la Commission Mixte Paritaire était "aux ordres".
Et on rétablit la "double peine", suspension et paiement (contestable judiriquement ?)
Comme dit l'article cité, c'est *Hadopire*

Il ne reste plus que le Conseil Constitutionnel. Encore faut-il que l'opposition dépose effectivement un recours. Et l'amendement Bono s'il n'est pas vidé de sa substance.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2009)

Et si on lançait un vaste mouvement de boycott de l'achat de musique sur une semaine. Un truc bien ficelé qui les ferait réfléchir et leur ferait prendre conscience que le pouvoir est au consommateur, pas aux Majors?


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et si on lançait un vaste mouvement de boycott de l'achat de musique sur une semaine. Un truc bien ficelé qui les ferait réfléchir et leur ferait prendre conscience que le pouvoir est au consommateur, pas aux Majors?



Utopie ou conscience aiguë ?

Un appel public au boycott est illégal me semble - t - il.

Par quel moyen faire un appel non condamnable ?

De toute façon, cela fait de nombreuses années que je boycotte !!!

Quant aux majors, mais elles savent bien que ça n'aura aucun effet significatif. Sinon, elles auraient fait depuis longtemps ce qu'Apple fait avec iTunes. Mais leur génie ne se situe pas dans leur cerveau mais dans leur porte-monnaie.


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Ta proposition Fab'Fab me fait penser au _Buy Nothing Day_, la _Journée sans achat_, le 25 novembre (un mois avant Noël). 

Quelques pistes, décrite il y a longtemps par un de nos tontons d'Amérique
Ne vous en privez pas, c'est "juste" 15 pages en français


----------



## melaure (8 Avril 2009)

On est dans un pays où le consommateur est très peu représenté et surtout ou il a peu de droits. Ou est la loi sur les "class actions" ???

Hé oui c'est bien dommage que le boycott ne soit pas autorisé parce qu'on nous prendrait pas autant pour des pigeons s'il y avait ce risque ...


----------



## teo (8 Avril 2009)

Autorisé ou pas, l'appel au boycott n'empêche pas qu'un boycott se mette en place. Et qu'on trouve le texte l'interdisant avant de baisser les bras&#8230;
Et les droits, ça se prend ou ça se se vote: en juin, lors des prochaines élections, 500 millions d'Européens vont élire le _(Edit) seront représentés au_ nouveau Parlement européen. Ce serait peut-être le moment de regarder qui propose quoi et de voter en conséquence, sur ce sujet comme sur d'autres. Si ça passe en France, ça peut être cassé au niveau européen.


----------



## huexley (8 Avril 2009)

La finalité etant "est-ce que les gens vont se remettre à consommer comme avant", rien n'est moins sur, on en reparlera sûrement dans 2 ans

D'ici 20 ou 30 ans nos dirigeant devraient avoir connu "internet" si tout va bien, on pourra espérer des lignes de conduites et d'actions plus réalistes (Et peut-être que la version 35 de Open Office disposera effectivement d'un Pare Feu)


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Avril 2009)

Je rejoins votre discussion, je n'ai pas d'avis sur le texte en lui même, mais sur la pratique du piratage j'ai besoin d'exprimer mon point de vue qui est à l'opposé des majors :

- Le piratage ne tue pas la création artistique, ou lui fait moins de mal que les majors.

- La loi ne changera rien sur la baisse de vente des CD et DVD

C'est pour le marché de la culture un marché de l'Offre, si l'Offre est intéressante les gens achètent ... les millions de spectateurs pour les Ch'tis le montre. Certes le DVD se serait un peu mieux vendu hors impact du piratage, mais de toute manière l'ensemble des pirates n'aurait pas acheté le DVD, mais l'aurait emprunter à des amis pour le regarder.

Les Majors nous resservent des oeuvres anciennes qu'ils facturent au prix fort... ou est la création?
Les Majors nous vendent à nouveau, puisque le support a changé des oeuvres que nous avions acheté sur Vynil, cassette VHS... au prix fort. Ou est la création ?
Les majors pratiquent une politique sélective pour créer un effet de rareté (cf. les partiques de Disney actuelles pour nous vendre Blanche Neige à la rentrée). Ou est la création ?
Les majors toujours produisent des artistes (star académie) bidons... et ne prennent plus de risques sur les nouveaux entrants.
Elles ont fait un choix économique d'une offre pauvre et non renouvelée depuis des années et brandissent aujourd'hui comme un drapeau l'échec réel d'une stratégie commerciale court termiste et idiote.

La loi ne changera rien, le budget des ménages ne changera pas ou baissera dans les prochains mois, si l'Offre payante n'est pas à la hauteur elle ne trouvera pas de débouchés. Enfin moins de piratage en France, ne veut pas dire que sur l'ensemble du Monde il y aura également moins de piratage.

Au lieu de se plaindre et de faire du lobbying pour préserver un modèle économique obsolète et condamné, la mise en place de plate formes légales peu onéreuses et complète reste la seule solution à terme, mais surtout d'offrir des contenus novateurs... Mais pour celà il faut non seulement travailler mais aussi accepter de prendre des risques sur le développement de nouvelles oeuvres. Un producteur n'est pas une banque.... et ne soit pas obéir aux mêmes normes de direction.

C'est donc une démarche idiote puisque déjà obsolète... et qui ne résout pas le moindre problème


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Avril 2009)

Bah! Selon certains, Hadopi c'est déjà du passé : voir ici les projets de Mr Petitgirard (Sacem).

Vous payerez, quoique que vous fassiez. Et si vous arrêtez la télé, l'internet, la radio, les disques, etc... on s'occupera des dangereux pirates qui volent la musique en chantant sous la douche.

"La gratuité c'est le vol" (Denis Olivenne)

Ça fait plus réalise que "Liberté, Egalité, Fraternité".


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Je rejoins votre discussion, je n'ai pas d'avis sur le texte en lui même, mais sur la pratique du piratage j'ai besoin d'exprimer mon point de vue qui est à l'opposé des majors :
> 
> - Le piratage ne tue pas la création artistique, ou lui fait moins de mal que les majors.
> 
> ...




 +1

Excellent résumé des turpitudes qui ont conduit à la la Loi Hadopi 

La loi ne protège ni la création ni les créateurs, elle tente de protéger le négoce des galettes en plastiques.

Pour enfoncer le clou de l'offre : l'offre privilégie le formatage et non pas la véritable création artistique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> +1
> 
> Excellent résumé des turpitudes qui ont conduit à la la Loi Hadopi &#8230;
> 
> ...


J'ajouterai à ce brillant exposé que le monde de la création est gangréné par le fric.

On se soucie moins de faire des oeuvres de qualité que de ce qu'elles rapportent. 

Alors on préfère produire les merdes de la Star 'Ac qui sont super rentables  plutôt que les oeuvres d'artistes reconnus qui rapportent parfois nettement moins. D'ailleurs certains artistes reconnus se sont retrouvés du jour au lendemain sans maison de disque juste parce qu'ils ne vendaient pas assez. Le talent dans tout ça, on s'en fout.
Pourtant on nous avait expliqué qu'avec le fric que rapportaient les merdes de la Star Ac' on allait pouvoir produire de vrais artistes. La bonne blague !

Quand on parle d'un acteur ou d'une actrice, on regarde s'il est bankable ou pas. On fait même chaque année un classement de celles et ceux qui ont le plus gagné dans l'année. Et il est plus facile de monter un film avec des acteurs(trices) bankables qu'avec des acteurs(trices) non bankables. Le talent dans tout ça, on s'en fout.

Quand on fait un film à gros budget, on communique à fond là-dessus sur l'air de "Ah, voyez comme mon film est formidable car il a coûté très cher". Ca n'empêche que parfois (souvent ?) le film en question est un gros navet, quand bien même le casting comprend de nombreux acteurs(trices) bankables. Mais comme des millions de spectateurs vont voir ce gros navet et qu'il rapporte un max de thunes, on s'en fout.

Alors c'est bien joli de dire qu'on veut défendre la création mais encore faudrait-il savoir quelle création on a envie de défendre : les oeuvres de qualité ou les merdes ? 

Et avec cette loi, ce sont plutôt les merdes qu'on défend.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'ajouterai à ce brillant exposé que le monde de la création est gangréné par le fric.
> 
> On se soucie moins de faire des oeuvres de qualité que de ce qu'elles rapportent.
> 
> ...



*On se soucie moins de faire des oeuvres de qualité que de ce qu'elles rapportent*

Nous y sommes    

Le vrai problème (à mon avis, et je pense ne pas être le seul, ) est que (depuis je ne sais pas quand) le fric est devenue la seule valeur reconnue par et dans les médias lorsqu'il s'agit d'art.

Je ne parlerai pas de ces pseudos-artistes formatés par les majors et les chaînes de télé et de radio qui ont l'incroyable prétention de décider ce qui est beau, ce qui est bien, de ce qui va se vendre, et de ce qui va rapporter de l'argent. On connaît la suite

Je ne parlerai pas de ces films qui font vingt millions d'entrées (enfin un, et les autres moins) et dont les protagonistes rongent leur frein parce que les téléchargements illégaux ont aussi constitué des records, et croient qu'ils ont eu ainsi du manque à gagner !!! Quelle naïveté !!!

Non, je veux parler de la qualité de l'offre, puisque offre il y a, mise à mal par ceux qui ont fait ou tentent de faire des artistes (éphémères) de tout et de rien. L'offre est devenue d'une qualité assez mauvaise, puis mauvaise durant environ les 20 dernière années, que ce soit dans le domaine de la chanson ou dans le domaine du cinéma. Lorsque je vais voir un film français (c'est de plus en plus rare, et je me suis mis à lire les critiques de plusieurs journaux), à de rares exceptions près (toujours les mêmes metteurs en scène), j'ai l'impression de l'avoir déjà vu. Lorsque je prête attention à la radio à une nouvelle chanson, les paroles sont enfouies dans un brouhaha qui se veut musical. Et lorsque j'arrive à extraire le texte c'est d'une insipidité ou d"une prétention rare. Par ailleurs, ce qu'on appelait, au siècle dernier, la contre-culture est arrivée "au pouvoir" dans les médias. Et tout est y est beau et tout y est gentil, jamais nul, jamais sans intérêt. Je pourrai aussi parler d'une certaine littérature, d'une certaine danse, d'une certaine peinture, d'une certaine sculpture. Tous les chanteurs actuels sont classés comme des nouveaux Caruso ou Pavarotti. Tous les compositeurs de chansonnettes sont classés comme des nouveaux Mozart (oui, curieux, pas Bach ou Beethoven, Mozart ). Tous les auteurs sont devenus des Victor Hugo (dont pas un seul livre, n'est classé parmi les 10 meilleurs livres selon une brochettes d'écrivains à succès). Et on pourrait continuer.  Il est vrai qu'une chanson du regretté Alain Bashung c'est quand même autre chose que toute cette m qu'on veut à tout prix nous vendre. N'est pas Alain Bashung qui veut.

La dégradation certaine de la qualité de l'offre a eu pour corollaire la dégradation des ventes des galettes. D'où la loi Hadopi. Car, comme l'ont fait remarquer des intervenants, la fréquentation des salles de spectacles n'est pas du tout en baisse loin de là malgré le coût des places et l'inconfort de certaines salles


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> N'est pas Alain Bashung qui veut.


Un point qui prouve que tout ton raisonnement est complètement subjectif : Bashung m'a toujours copieusement emmerdé.
Les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.

Le marketing oui, mais pas le goût et les couleurs.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Avril 2009)

Je suis assez étonné que personne ne se questionne ici sur l'impact de la hausse des prix sur iTunes.
Déjà que le store français est très peu rempli par-rapport à "en face", de plus on est en pleine crise économique, et en pleine controverse avec cette loi.
Pour ma part, moi qui commencais à me "légaliser", je crois que je vais retourner sur le p2p pour "consommer" ma musique, vu qu'on m'encourage pas à consommer.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Un point qui prouve que tout ton raisonnement est complètement subjectif : Bashung m'a toujours copieusement emmerdé.
> Les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.
> 
> Le marketing oui, mais pas le goût et les couleurs.



*Les goûts et les couleurs, ça ne se discute pas.*
Tout à fait d'accord. Je n'ai jamais dit que j'étais un fan de Bashung. Je n'apprécie que quelques titres, davantage la musique que les paroles. Donc, si je n'aime que modérément, cela ne m'empêche pas de reconnaître qu'il a conquis un vaste public, et que ce fut sinon un très grand, du moins un grand artiste.
J'aurai pu citer un autre disparu. Serge Gainsbourg, par exemple.

De toute façon, il n'y a rien d'objectif dans la chanson, il n'y a que du subjectif 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------




johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je suis assez étonné que personne ne se questionne ici sur l'impact de la hausse des prix sur iTunes.
> Déjà que le store français est très peu rempli par-rapport à "en face", de plus on est en pleine crise économique, et en pleine controverse avec cette loi.
> Pour ma part, moi qui commencais à me "légaliser", je crois que je vais retourner sur le p2p pour "consommer" ma musique, vu qu'on m'encourage pas à consommer.



Si j'utilisai iTunes ou Amazone MP3, je pense que ce serait plutôt pour avoir la possibilité d'acheter un seul titre, plutôt qu'une galette. Comme je n'achète que des galettes, et très peu de titre isolé, alors album à 10 , plus CD à 1 , plus courant, papier, etc. pour 1 , résultat, autant acheter la galette à 12 . Au moins la pochette est plus belle que celle que je sortirai avec mon imprimante.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (8 Avril 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je suis assez étonné que personne ne se questionne ici sur l'impact de la hausse des prix sur iTunes.
> Déjà que le store français est très peu rempli par-rapport à "en face", de plus on est en pleine crise économique, et en pleine controverse avec cette loi.
> Pour ma part, moi qui commencais à me "légaliser", je crois que je vais retourner sur le p2p pour "consommer" ma musique, vu qu'on m'encourage pas à consommer.



Je trouve que les pratiques de zonage (si tu es aux US tu as le droit d'acheter mais pas si tu es en France...) sont honteuses, depuis des années il y a des obstacles à l'accès aux contenus par une politique purement commerciale (zonage des consoles, des DVD.. accès aux contenus des plates-formes de téléchargement)., c'est tout à fait anormal.

Je suis un gros consommateur d'Itunes, mais la hausse des prix me révolte... c'est totalement anormal, et je boycotterai tout achat de titre à 1,29 ... 30 % de hausse sans services ou justification quelconque, Itunes est rentable... très rentable. A cet égard je trouve la politique commerciale d'APPLE elitiste et déconnectée des réalités. Si le téléchargement légal doit devenir plus cher parceque le piratage est sanction, je souhaite alors que le piratage augmente, afin d'éviter d'être pris en otage.

En attendant je ripperai des CD, et irai sur d'autres plate-formes.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si j'utilisai iTunes ou Amazone MP3, je pense que ce serait plutôt pour avoir la possibilité d'acheter un seul titre, plutôt qu'une galette. Comme je n'achète que des galettes, et très peu de titre isolé, alors album à 10 , plus CD à 1 , plus courant, papier, etc. pour 1 , résultat, autant acheter la galette à 12 . Au moins la pochette est plus belle que celle que je sortirai avec mon imprimante.



Pour ma part, les albums étant toujours à 10, ca ne changera pas mes habitudes de consommation, mais pour les titres à l'unité, c'est du foutage de gueule. J'ai vu qu'ils venaient de sortir un coffret "Nirvana". J'ai voulu comparer le prix de la galette et d'iTunes, comme il n'est pas sur iTunes, c'est vite réglé (mais je pense aller me le prendre à la FNAC ou autre). Par contre, en même temps j'ai regardé les autres albums de Nirvana. OK, "Nevermind" est à 7, mais pris individuellement, chaque titre est à 0,99, avec une pointe à 1,29 pour le très célèbre "Smells Like Teen Spirit" et "Come As You Are". Un comble pour des titres vieux de presque 20 ans!
Enfin bon, quand on voit que c'est Helmut Fritz qui est n°1 du classement (et qu'il est vendu 0,99)...


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Avril 2009)

L'offre légale sera valorisée sur un portail, non dans les moteurs.


----------



## jolicrasseux (8 Avril 2009)

Iluro ! Merci !


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'offre légale sera valorisée sur un portail, non dans les moteurs.



Un petit supplément dans l'usine à gaz 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------




jolicrasseux a dit:


> Iluro ! Merci !



Mais de rien !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'offre légale sera valorisée sur un portail, non dans les moteurs.


Google vainqueur d'Albanel par KO direct. Game Over.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Avril 2009)

Emmanuel94 a dit:


> A cet égard je trouve la politique commerciale d'APPLE elitiste et déconnectée des réalités.



Tu te trompes de cible. C'est aux Majors qu'il faut s'en prendre. Si le prix augmente c'est après des années de pression des Majors sur Apple.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2009)

L'Assemblée nationale rejette la loi Création et Internet!


----------



## johnlocke2342 (9 Avril 2009)

> Mise à jour 11h : les sénateurs ont adopté la loi Création et Internet. Le groupe UMP et le Nouveau centre ont voté "pour", le PS et le PC se sont abstenus. Seuls les Verts ont voté contre



Je pige pas!


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Avril 2009)

C'est pourtant clair

Alors l'Albanel tu sens pas que ça te titille derrrière la glotte par l'intérieur


----------



## iZiDoR (9 Avril 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/50263-hadopi-senat-ratification-vote-assemblee.htm
> Je pige pas!



Ben en fait le projet de loi est débattu à l'AN ensuite il la finalise  et la soumette au Sénat qui a approuvé MAIS la loi doit ensuite repasser à l'AN où cette fois elle a été rejeté....
Pour résumer : tout ça pour rien .....
Mais quel soulagement !!! les dérives de cette loi montraient qu'elle était inapplicable..... De ce vote sort la démocratie victorieuse !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Avril 2009)

"Ce nouvel incident de parcours n'est que temporaire. Lorsqu'un texte issu d'une commission mixte paritaire est rejeté par l'une des deux assemblées, en effet, il appartient au gouvernement de faire procéder à un nouveau vote. Il faut toutefois que le texte repasse devant les deux chambres.  "

Bon, alors ! Qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ? :rateau:


----------



## jolicrasseux (9 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> "Ce nouvel incident de parcours n'est que temporaire. Lorsqu'un texte issu d'une commission mixte paritaire est rejeté par l'une des deux assemblées, en effet, il appartient au gouvernement de faire procéder à un nouveau vote. Il faut toutefois que le texte repasse devant les deux chambres.  "
> 
> Bon, alors ! Qu'est-ce qu'on fait maintenant ? :rateau:



On relit "Le loup et l'agneau"...


----------



## rizoto (9 Avril 2009)

SI je me souviens bien lors d'un vote de la DAVDSI, il y a eu le même type de retournement a l'assemblee un 23 decembre au soir, Conséquence, ils avaient réorganiser un vote et ensuite activer le 49-3 ...


----------



## fpoil (9 Avril 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Je pige pas!



Chaque assemblée vote sur le texte de la CMP, le Sénat a voté oui, l'Assemblée a voté non donc comme l'Assemblée prime, le texte est rejeté


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Quoi, l'assemblée nationale avait téléchargé un texte du sénat !?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

Maître Eolas : *BREAKING NEWS : la loi HADOPI vient d'être rejetée par le parlement*


----------



## huexley (9 Avril 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Maître Eolas : *BREAKING NEWS : la loi HADOPI vient d'être rejetée par le parlement*



Je vole honteusement une image à PC Inpact que je salue pour nous avoir tenu au courant jour après jour sur HADOPI


----------



## Anonyme (9 Avril 2009)

c'est étrange, j'ai entendu dire que 537 personnes touchaient une indemnité parlementaire de l'assemblée nationale


----------



## boodou (9 Avril 2009)

"Les socialistes ont encore fait un coup politicien, s'énerve le rapporteur du texte, l'UMP Franck Riester, contacté par LEXPRESS.fr. *Une poignée d'entre eux devait être cachés dans un recoin du Palais-Bourbon et a débarqué juste au moment du vote*. Je dénonce cette manière de faire et cette manoeuvre qui va nous perdre du temps."

Des vrais gamins ces députés !


----------



## pumauer (9 Avril 2009)

Vous réjouissez pas trop tôt, apparemment ce n'est que partie remise...
Je pense que tout le monde aura compris le principe de cette sale démocratie.


----------



## teo (9 Avril 2009)

Pan dans les dents. A chacun son tour. Ca me rappelle le rejet du PACS en 1997. Clair, c'est petit mais légal et ça fait très mal.

Remerciements aux embusqués, _Thierry La Fronde_ des temps modernes, pour le coup de pied dans les burnes à tous les absent-es, qui devraient sérieusement repenser à leur cumul de mandat ou à leur shopping par un temps ensoleillé comme aujourd'hui&#8230;

Et à tout tout bientôt pour 2e partie, surtout ne pas baisser les bras&#8230;


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'Assemblée nationale rejette la loi Création et Internet!



Pour une surprise, c'est une surprise !!!          

On est sans doute reparti pour un tour.

Entre le "pour" du Sénat "aux ordres" et le contre de l'Assemblée Nationale, il y a de quoi se gondoler "grave" comme disent les "djeunes".

Entre l'absentéisme constaté au Sénat, et celui constaté à l'Assemblée Nationale, il y de quoi méditer sur l'intérêt que nos élus portent aux préoccupations des leurs électeurs. Et ensuite, ils se plaignent d'être pris pour des guignols !

Madame la Ministre de la Culture vient de prendre une bonne gifle !!! À quand la prochaine ?

:love:  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Avril 2009)

Allez, pour ceux qui veulent revivre ce moment, y'a la retranscription des événements sur PC INpact et le vote de l'Assemblée en vidéo sur Clubic.  

Sinon deux courtes interview:

Martine Billard: « Des députés UMP ont voté avec leurs pieds »

Patrick Bloche: le vote s'est joué à 21 voix contre 15.


----------



## pascalformac (9 Avril 2009)

A priori ca revient , à l'identique, ce qui est rarissime , le 27 avril


----------



## fpoil (9 Avril 2009)

Pas vraiment à l'identique, on revient au texte adopté en dernier ressort à l'Assemblée, cad avant le texte voté en CMP


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

c'est ce qui s'appelle l'identique
le sénat et CMP  c'est après


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2009)

Au passage, on appréciera le respect des membres de l'exécutif envers ceux du législatif : "manoeuvres dérisoires" (N. Sarkosy, Président de la République Française), "triste comédie" "pitoyable manoeuvre" (C. Albanel, ministre de la Culture (sic) et de la Communication (re-sic) ), "acte de flibuste" (R. Karouchi, secrétaire d'Etat chargé des relations avec le Parlement).

Tout ces qualificatifs attribués à l'exercice du mandat constitutionnel de nos élus, les représentants du peuple souverain, c'est-à-dire le vote des lois.

Mais de toute façon ce n'est pas grave, en Sarkoland, que tu sois député ou simple citoyen, si ton vote ne plaît pas au Président-Ministre, tu revotes jusqu'à ce que ça passe.

Nous, il faudra attendre 2012 pour revenir sur le choix de 2007.

D'ici là, on pourra toujours se faire la main aux européennes, histoire de ne pas se tromper le moment venu.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2009)

Rejet de la loi Hadopi: interview du député Lionel Tardy.

Et un petit florilège des réactions après le rejet de l'Hadopi.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Au passage, on appréciera le respect des membres de l'exécutif envers ceux du législatif : "manoeuvres dérisoires" (N. Sarkosy, Président de la République Française), "triste comédie" "pitoyable manoeuvre" (C. Albanel, ministre de la Culture (sic) et de la Communication (re-sic) ), "acte de flibuste" (R. Karouchi, secrétaire d'Etat chargé des relations avec le Parlement).
> 
> Tout ces qualificatifs attribués à l'exercice du mandat constitutionnel de nos élus, les représentants du peuple souverain, c'est-à-dire le vote des lois



C'est ce qu'on appelle "le langage de la modération" en Sarkoland.

C'est bizarre quand même que ces grands déçus du vote démocratique ne se soient même pas posé la question : "au fait, parmi les nôtres, quels sont ceux qui sont opposés à la loi ?" ou encore "ceux qui se sont abstenus de voter ne seraient-ils pas opposés à la loi, mais ne veulent pas le faire savoir par crainte de représailles ?"

Et oui, le diktat ne tient pas devant l'expression démocratique


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est ce qu'on appelle "le langage de la modération" en Sarkoland.
> 
> C'est bizarre quand même que ces grands déçus du vote démocratique ne se soient même pas posé la question : "au fait, parmi les nôtres, quels sont ceux qui sont opposés à la loi ?" ou encore "ceux qui se sont abstenus de voter ne seraient-ils pas opposés à la loi, mais ne veulent pas le faire savoir par crainte de représailles ?"
> 
> Et oui, le diktat ne tient pas devant l'expression démocratique



Je ne crois pas que ce soit le seul parti qui fonctionne comme ça. Je crois que c'est surtout la façon française de faire les choses à droite comme à gauche.

Enfin bon le vote n'est que partie remise, et ce sera bien plus difficile d'y échapper ...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

c'est interessant que cette question Hadopi, qui d'ailleurs  suscite des diatribes et parfois des débats essentiellement via internet,  soit l'occasion pour certains de découvrir le fonctionnement  des institutions

Un TP de sciences po en somme


C'est un des aspects positifs de tout ca


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2009)

Au fait, petit rappel éducatif :

Article 8
Toute personne a droit à un recours effectif devant les juridictions nationales compétentes contre les actes violant les droits fondamentaux qui lui sont reconnus par la constitution ou par la loi.

Article 10
Toute personne a droit, en pleine égalité, à ce que sa cause soit entendue équitablement et publiquement par un tribunal indépendant et impartial, qui décidera, soit de ses droits et obligations, soit du bien-fondé de toute accusation en matière pénale dirigée contre elle.

Article 11
1. Toute personne accusée d'un acte délictueux est présumée innocente jusqu'à ce que sa culpabilité ait été légalement établie au cours d'un procès public où toutes les garanties nécessaires à sa défense lui auront été assurées.

Article 12
Nul ne sera l'objet d'immixtions arbitraires dans sa vie privée, sa famille, son domicile ou sa correspondance, ni d'atteintes à son honneur et à sa réputation. Toute personne a droit à la protection de la loi contre de telles immixtions ou de telles atteintes.

Article 19
Tout individu a droit à la liberté d'opinion et d'expression, ce qui implique le droit de ne pas être inquiété pour ses opinions et celui de chercher, de recevoir et de répandre, sans considérations de frontières, les informations et les idées par quelque moyen d'expression que ce soit.

source

Et celui-ci, je le dédie à cette "artiste" qui à l'Odéon osa déclarer que "la culture n'est pas un dû" :

Article 27
1. Toute personne a le droit de prendre part librement à la vie culturelle de la communauté, de jouir des arts et de participer au progrès scientifique et aux bienfaits qui en résultent.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2009)

Allez, je vais faire dans le presque-hors-sujet // mais-en-fait-non.

Sur iTunes, on trouve en téléchargement des leçons [genre leçons magistrales, certes] du Collège de France. Il y a divers sujets, évidemment, mais me semble particulièrement intéressant celui-ci : "Les métamorphoses de la légitimité".

Il est très souvent sain voire utile de prendre du recul et se situer dans l'histoire. Ce n'est pas vraiment pour la loi HADOPI que je dis ça mais plutôt pour les diatribes à mon avis (trop) peu réfléchies ou sur le coup de l'émotion, qui hantent ce fil.

En plus, même _après_ que la loi HADOPI aura été votée, on pourra toujours télécharger ces cours ...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

A propos de rappel
la déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme parachutée sur ce fil  n'a aucune portée juridique
point qui a d'ailleurs été souligné plusieurs fois en France par divers instances dont en France  le Conseil d'Etat ( une des dernieres fois par un arrêt de 1984, l'arrêt dit "Roujansky")

c'est une jolie déclaration (onusienne) de principes moraux  , sans plus.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2009)

Reste à relire la constitution, alors ...


----------



## melaure (10 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Reste à relire la constitution, alors ...



On te revois dans quelques mois ?   (mais la loi aura probablement été votée avant que tu finisses de la lire).


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Avril 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que ce soit le seul parti qui fonctionne comme ça. Je crois que c'est surtout la façon française de faire les choses à droite comme à gauche.



Tout à fait d'accord, à la différence près que la terminologie et le ton diffèrent selon les orientations partisanes.
Je ne crois pas que ce soit spécifique à la France. Nous avons des voisins européens bien plus féroces   parfois.



melaure a dit:


> Enfin bon le vote n'est que partie remise, et ce sera bien plus difficile d'y échapper ...



Disons qu'on a encore près de deux mois de répit. Puis, lorsque la loi sera votée, mais plus en procédure d'urgence, et ça risque d'être plus long, il restera le recours au Conseil Constitutionnel, et éventuellement encore le recours à l'Europe.



Dans la loi Hadopi le problème de fond est que le contrevenant est présumé coupable, alors que c'est au système judiciaire de faire la preuve de la culpabilité. Et non pas à un organisme qui juge sur seule "dénonciation". Autrement, le principe d'être présumé innocent est bafoué, et c'est le doigt dans un engrenage d'injustice institutionnelle. Sans compter les autres babioles que la HADOPI contient.

Alors, que fait-on ? Des procès ? Cela n'est pas donné à tout le monde ? Mais cela coincerait le fonctionnement de la loi, comme dans le cas de la loi DADVSI.

Les Droits de l'Homme au pays qui crie haut et fort qu'il les a inventé sont suffisamment bafoués pour se poser des questions dans le cadre de la loi HADOPI.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> A propos de rappel
> la déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme parachutée sur ce fil  n'a aucune portée juridique
> point qui a d'ailleurs été souligné plusieurs fois en France par divers instances dont en France  le Conseil d'Etat ( une des dernieres fois par un arrêt de 1984, l'arrêt dit "Roujansky")
> 
> c'est une jolie déclaration (onusienne) de principes moraux  , sans plus.



Il s'agit de distinguer trois textes souvent confondus :

- la Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme - DUDH
- La Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen - DDHC
- les Textes Européens type - CESDH

Si la déclaration universelle n'est qu'une déclaration les deux autres textes sont d'une portée juridique plus importante, elle est de nature constitutionnelle pour la DDHC, et à la porté de traité pour les textes Européens (donc supérieure à la loi comme vient de la rappeler le Conseil d'Etat au regard de la situation des pères ayant élevé seul un ou plusieurs enfants vis à vis du décompte de leurs trimestres d'activités).

Maintenant ces déclarations portent sur des sujets importants et portent les mêmes grans principes généraux, en ce qui concerne les intérprétations sur le droit d'accès à la vie culturelle et artistique


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> A propos de rappel
> la déclaration universelle des droits de l'homme parachutée sur ce fil  n'a aucune portée juridique
> point qui a d'ailleurs été souligné plusieurs fois en France par divers instances dont en France  le Conseil d'Etat ( une des dernieres fois par un arrêt de 1984, l'arrêt dit "Roujansky")
> 
> c'est une jolie déclaration (onusienne) de principes moraux  , sans plus.


La morale, ce débat en a besoin. Mais si tu veux jouer au juriste constitutionnel, pas de problème mon biquet :

1789

Art. 8. -
La Loi ne doit établir que des peines strictement et évidemment nécessaires, et nul ne peut être puni qu'en vertu d'une Loi établie et promulguée antérieurement au délit, et légalement appliquée.

Art. 9. -
Tout homme étant présumé innocent jusqu'à ce qu'il ait été déclaré coupable, s'il est jugé indispensable de l'arrêter, toute rigueur qui ne serait pas nécessaire pour s'assurer de sa personne doit être sévèrement réprimée par la loi.

Art. 11. -
La libre communication des pensées et des opinions est un des droits les plus précieux de l'Homme : tout Citoyen peut donc parler, écrire, imprimer librement, sauf à répondre de l'abus de cette liberté dans les cas déterminés par la Loi.

1946

13. La Nation garantit l'égal accès de l'enfant et de l'adulte à l'instruction, à la formation professionnelle et *à la culture*. L'organisation de l'enseignement public gratuit et laïque à tous les degrés est un devoir de l'Etat.

Et si la déclaration n'a pas de portée juridique, les traités et pactes internationaux qui s'en inspirent et qui sont ratifiés en ont eux. Par exemple, pour la culture, on a ratifié ça (article 15). Pour les droits civiques, on a ratifié ça (articles 14 et 17).


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Avril 2009)

Hadopi: Albanel met sa démission dans la balance.

Une déclaration mélodramatique sans grande conséquence...pour la galerie en somme. M'enfin, on n'est plus à ça près hein.


----------



## Thireus (10 Avril 2009)

Bonjour.

Une manifestation contre la loi Hadopi est organisée le 25 Avril 2009 à 14 heures, place Edouard Herriot à Paris.

Plus d'infos ici: http://www.manifestation-contre-hadopi.com/

La loi HADOPI, votée le 2 Avril 2009, rejetée par les Députés le 9 Avril 2009, réintroduite par la porte des cabinets le 28 Avril 2009 comprend des dispositifs liberticides :

    * Le réseau Internet français sera filtré par un serveur centralisé, façon Big-Brother.
    * Des logiciels mouchards payants seront disponibles pour prouver la bonne foi des internautes.
    * Il revient à chaque individu la charge de la preuve quil respecte la loi, en contradiction avec les principes de droit établis depuis 200 ans.

Passez une excellente soirée.
Et merci de faire passer le message!


----------



## Emmanuel94 (10 Avril 2009)

et le droit administratif, j'avoue que de mes 5 années passées à étudier les matières juridiques, il ne me reste que de vagues souvenirs du droit public, spécialisation oblige.

Au plus je ferai une remarque d'ordre général, le Code Civil de 1804 est une merveille, sans doute l'un des apports les plus importants de cette période, aussi voir des textes pris dans l'urgence et sous la pression de groupes économiques n'est à mon sens pas digne du législateur. La dernière loi que je trouve digne de ce niveau est celle de M. Badinter en 1984 sur la responsabilité des véhicules terrestres à moteur.... qui s'insère parfaitement et qui tout en répondant à un besoin l'a fait d'une manière réfléchie... conclusion cette loi ne pose aucun problème, n'est pas remise en question.
Pour la loi dite Hadopi, la réflexion n'est pas au niveau... la preuve en est que cette loi semble pour beaucoup comme ne résolvant aucune difficulté.

Reste que l'incident parlementaire arrivé hier me choque : 36 députés présents sur plus de 550 que compte l'Assemblée Nationale.... c'est peu, comment ne pas s'interroger sur la réelle légitimité de textes adoptés en comité restreint ? et pourtant c'est une pratique courante, nos députés ne sont réellement présents que le jours des question à l'assemblée (lorsque la TV y est...). Deuxième élément choquant, ce ne sont pas les petites phrases mais la manière dont les médias montent en épingle celles ci, la politique ne se résume pas à celà. 

Il y a quelques semaines, lors de la présentation du rapport de la Commission Balladur, j'ai été choqué par le restranscription du travail et des conclusions, et je vous invite à écouter les propos de M. Wallini membre du P.S. qui avait participé avec Pierre Mauroy à cette commission, ils sont emplis d'une grande sagesse, pour un peu je voterai pour lui ....


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: Albanel met sa démission dans la balance.
> 
> Une déclaration mélodramatique sans grande conséquence...pour la galerie en somme. M'enfin, on n'est plus à ça près hein.



Ben oui mais d'après ce monsieur qui semble bien aux faits des procédures parlementaires, le 28 ça ne sera pas possible (y'a piscine). 

Ce en quoi son collègue de l'autre bord convient également. L'Assemblée Nationale est surbookée.

Allez ! Au plaisir de ne plus jamais vous revoir Christine.


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: Albanel met sa démission dans la balance.
> 
> Une déclaration mélodramatique sans grande conséquence...pour la galerie en somme. M'enfin, on n'est plus à ça près hein.



Même pas cap' :rateau:
Ca pourrait même avoir l'effet inverse, car je pense qu'à droite ils sont un certain nombre à vouloir sa peau.
'c'est une manoeuvre des socialistes'. Bouh, méchants qui profitez des erreurs de la majorité !


Cela dit je me demande ce que tout ça va donner, tant côté loi 'Hadopi' définitive, que côté 'resserage des boulons' par la présidence. Comme dit un mien collègue, on n'est pas sorti le c.l des ronces.


----------



## pascalformac (10 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La morale, ce débat en a besoin. Mais si tu veux jouer au juriste constitutionnel, pas de problème mon biquet :


et alors?
 tu as parlé de la DUDH,  ce n'est pas du  droit
ce n'est qu'une déclaration
très zolie certes , mais c'est tout.
----

Quant à ce qui se passe en ce moment, quoiqu'on pense de la question Hadopi,  c'est affligeant, mais comme rappelé , rien de bien exceptionnel

La pirouette potache pour flinguer le texte ( du moins cette fois) c'est une trouvaille astucieuse mais qui ne fait pas honneur au fonctionnement  et peut contribuer à un exces d' antiparlementarisme global ce qui n'est jamais un bon signe


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> et alors?
> tu as parlé de la DUDH,  ce n'est pas du  droit
> ce n'est qu'une déclaration
> très zolie certes , mais c'est tout.
> ...



Le seul anti-parlementarisme constaté en ce moment c'est celui des actuels représentants de l'exécutif.

Quand à la "pirouette potache", c'est une astuce de procédure courante de l'opposition, qu'elle soit de droite ou de gauche. Les conséquences exceptionnelles, c'est-à-dire le rejet d'un texte provenant de la CMP, n'ont été rendues possibles que par l'emploi excessif de la procédure d'urgence que pratique l'actuelle majorité. En procédure normale, on aurait eu une navette classique, d'aller et retours entre l'Assemblée et le Sénat avec au final un vote solennel à l'Assemblée nationale. D'ailleurs, l'heure et le jour de ce vote sont de la seule responsabilité de la majorité qui a avancé le calendrier de l'Hadopi l'autre soir afin de forcer l'opposition à formuler e n urgence ses recourts devant le conseil constitutionnel (date butoir tombe le 16 avril - en plein pendant les vacances parlementaires - d'où le seul 10 avril pour rédiger et déposer le recourt au lieu des 7 jours initiaux).

L'opposition (quelle qu'elle soit) est légitime à utiliser toutes les opportunités de procédure pour exprimer son désaccord et faire échec à la majorité. D'ailleurs, si on regarde les premières déclarations des élus UMP, dont le chef de groupe François Copé, ils ne s'offusquent pas de la méthode qu'ils savent de bonne guerre. Hormis Lefebvre qui se distingue une nouvelle fois par des propos inadmissibles, seuls les membres de l'exécutif et notamment le Président de la République ont perdu toute mesure.

Le responsable de ce fiasco et de la piètre image qu'il ressort de la représentation nationale, c'est le chef de la majorité présidentielle, Nicolas Sarkosy lui-même, qui traite le Parlement comme une chambre d'enregistrement à ses lubies législatives. Dans ces conditions, il n'est pas étonnant que l'UMP n'arrive plus à sonner le rappel des troupes lorsque le besoin se fait sentir.


----------



## huexley (10 Avril 2009)

Oui en même temps le lendemain c'était les vacances pour eux, c'est normal qu'ils aillent pas bosser la veille

(Quoi en fait on est censé bosser aussi la veille? ) Personnellement devant ces petits vote, au Sénat ou à l'Assemblée, je suis outré par ces scores 21/15, sur 343 élus Heureusement qu'il n'y a pas de quorum Alors je vais pas dire qu'ils ne travaillent pas juste que les mandats multiples sont l'essence de ce genre débâcles La critique du politique est réelle et je comprends que les gens n'adhèrent pas à cette mascarade de droit


----------



## fpoil (10 Avril 2009)

Il y a un quorum ou plutôt chaque président de groupe (pas de délégation dans ce cas) peut demander la vérification du quorum, la séance étant alors suspendue automatiquement pendant 1 heure si le quorum n'est pas rempli.

C'est "souvent" utilisé par l'opposition vers minuit-1 heure du matin sur des textes importants pour retarder les débats, de la bonne grosse obstruction quoi 

21/15 sur 577, 343 c'est au sénat

Quand à une reprise le 28, M. Tardy s'avance peut être un peu.

La conférence des présidents est en général convoquée le mardi matin, voir vers midi.

Reste il est vrai la réforme de la Constitution qui a crée les deux nouvelles semaines mais apparemment le Gouvernement s'est réservé la possibilité de pouvoir inscrire lors de ces semaines des textes prioritaires.

Quand au votes de l'ordre du jour... ouais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le seul anti-parlementarisme constaté en ce moment c'est celui des actuels représentants de l'exécutif.
> 
> Quand à la "pirouette potache", c'est une astuce de procédure courante de l'opposition, qu'elle soit de droite ou de gauche. Les conséquences exceptionnelles, c'est-à-dire le rejet d'un texte provenant de la CMP, n'ont été rendues possibles que par l'emploi excessif de la procédure d'urgence que pratique l'actuelle majorité. En procédure normale, on aurait eu une navette classique, d'aller et retours entre l'Assemblée et le Sénat avec au final un vote solennel à l'Assemblée nationale. D'ailleurs, l'heure et le jour de ce vote sont de la seule responsabilité de la majorité qui a avancé le calendrier de l'Hadopi l'autre soir afin de forcer l'opposition à formuler e n urgence ses recourts devant le conseil constitutionnel (date butoir tombe le 16 avril - en plein pendant les vacances parlementaires - d'où le seul 10 avril pour rédiger et déposer le recourt au lieu des 7 jours initiaux).
> 
> ...


Et le vote à l'Assemblée la semaine dernière s'est fait de façon peu orthodoxe. Alors Sarko and co sont mal placés pour reprocher aux socialistes leurs petites cachotteries.


----------



## bompi (11 Avril 2009)

Tout ça n'est qu'un peu de cirque politique sans grande importance et ne vaut pas le coup de se formaliser.

PS : quand j'étais minot, on pouvait voir les débats de l'AN sur FR3 (France 3) et les travées étaient souvent calmes, avec ici et là quelque député somnolent . Ça ne veut pas dire que les députés ne fichent rien et sont payés à ne rien faire. D'autant que notre cher Président leur a mis la pression depuis son arrivée.


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2009)

le nombre de députés present est souvent pris comme argument " foutent rien , sont là qu'à rafler le fric etc"
Or le plus souvent c'est faux
il y a des tonnes de choses à faire hors hémicycle
C'est même la grosse part de boulot
( et beaucoup accomplissent un boulot énorme, pas forcement visible mais fait)
et comme évoqué au dessus , il y a plusieurs facons de voter

Le tango "Presidence de la République-Gouvernement- Chambres" est une partie de la vie politique
Ca a toujours existé sous toutes les configurations et couleurs politiques avec une vaste panoplie de techniques


----------



## boodou (11 Avril 2009)

pascalformac a dit:


> le nombre de députés present est souvent pris comme argument " foutent rien , sont là qu'à rafler le fric etc"
> Or le plus souvent c'est faux
> il y a des tonnes de choses à faire hors hémicycle
> C'est même la grosse part de boulot
> ...



En gros tout va bien, circulons y a rien à voir &#8230; :mouais:
Marrant comme la symbolique d'une loi engendre plus ou moins de présence dans l'assemblée. Pour l'abolition de la peine de mort ou encore pour la légalisation de l'IVG, l'Hémicycle était bien remplie &#8230; peut-être que la non-présence des députés de la majorité signifiait qu'ils n'étaient simplement pas intéressés (gênés ?) par cette loi Hadopi ?


----------



## pascalformac (11 Avril 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En gros tout va bien, circulons y a rien à voir  :mouais:


en gros 
je ne vois cette notion nulle part dans mon poste


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Avril 2009)

Les questions de présence à l'Assemblée n'est pas nouveau. Les justifications sont toujours les mêmes (commission, permanence, cumul de mandats, etc).

Il faut dire aussi que les 16 députés du premier vote, c'était à 1h30 du matin, après plus de sept heures et demi de débats. 

L'année dernière, lors des débats sur la loi de programmation militaire, ils n'étaient que quarante députés, pour des questions qui concernaient rien de moins que la défense de la nation.

Il y a un problème dans le comportement de nos représentants, le fonctionnement du Parlement et l'image qui en résulte. Encore une fois, ce n'est pas nouveau et ce n'est pas cette législature qui y changera quelque chose.

Si on fait l'effort de regarder un peu plus loin que le nombre de sièges vides, on se rend compte que les députés présents et qui ont pris la parole, avaient étudiés leurs dossiers, construits leur propos, avancés des idées. Bref, ils ont travaillés.

Le Parlement, et plus encore l'Assemblée Nationale est le lieu d'expression de la volonté du peuple à travers ses représentants. Nous avons le droit et le devoir de dénoncer une situation qui nous semble anormale mais attention à ne pas dévaloriser l'ensemble de l'institution.

Les principes de la séparation des pouvoirs qui s'opposent et se contrôlent ne peuvent admettre un législatif dénigré. Sans lui, l'exécutif instaurerait rapidement le gouvernement de l'arbitraire. Notre constitution est sur ces points suffisamment déséquilibrée comme cela.


----------



## boninmi (11 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les questions de présence à l'Assemblée n'est pas nouveau. Les justifications sont toujours les mêmes (commission, permanence, cumul de mandats, etc).
> 
> Il faut dire aussi que les 16 députés du premier vote, c'était à 1h30 du matin, après plus de sept heures et demi de débats.
> 
> ...


L'argument "ce n'est pas nouveau", "ce n'est pas maintenant que ça va changer", trop souvent entendu et utilisé, ne me paraît pas recevable. On ne risque pas de trouver des solutions aux problèmes qui se posent si on ne s'y attaque pas. Et le meilleur moment pour le faire, c'est toujours maintenant, même si, nous sommes bien d'accord, certains problèmes ne peuvent se résoudre instantanément, mais ce n'est pas une excuse pour ne pas commencer.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Si on fait l'effort de regarder un peu plus loin que le nombre de sièges vides, on se rend compte que les députés présents et qui ont pris la parole, avaient étudiés leurs dossiers, construits leur propos, avancés des idées. Bref, ils ont travaillés.
> 
> Le Parlement, et plus encore l'Assemblée Nationale est le lieu d'expression de la volonté du peuple à travers ses représentants. Nous avons le droit et le devoir de dénoncer une situation qui nous semble anormale mais attention à ne pas dévaloriser l'ensemble de l'institution.



Certes, mais tant que le fonctionnement de l'assemblée donnera une telle image, la qualité de son travail fera au minimum l'objet de scepticisme.
Par ailleurs, il est permis de penser
- que l'Assemblée Nationale n'est pas le seul lieu d'expression de la volonté du peuple
- que les représentants du peuple sont parfois loin de refléter cette même volonté
- que c'est souvent l'institution elle même qui semble faire tout ce qu'il faut (ou plutôt ne faudrait pas ) pour se dévaloriser.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Les principes de la séparation des pouvoirs qui s'opposent et se contrôlent ne peuvent admettre un législatif dénigré. Sans lui, l'exécutif instaurerait rapidement le gouvernement de l'arbitraire. Notre constitution est sur ces points suffisamment déséquilibrée comme cela.



Encore une fois, il faudrait d'abord que le législatif ne tende pas lui même le bâton pour se faire battre. Quant au gouvernement de l'arbitraire, il ne semble hélas pas si loin dans un certain nombre de domaines.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Avril 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Par ailleurs, il est permis de penser
> - que l'Assemblée Nationale n'est pas le seul lieu d'expression de la volonté du peuple
> - que les représentants du peuple sont parfois loin de refléter cette même volonté
> - que c'est souvent l'institution elle même qui semble faire tout ce qu'il faut (ou plutôt ne faudrait pas ) pour se dévaloriser.
> ...



À moins de revoir de fond en comble la Constitution, l'expression de la volonté du peuple, au niveau législatif,  est déléguée aux députés par un scrutin majoritaire à deux tours, d'une part, et aux sénateurs par un scrutin restreint d'un collège d'électeurs issus des institutions locales, d'autre part. Elle est aussi exprimée par le Président de la République, au niveau de l'exécutif, élu au suffrage universel direct par un scrutin majoritaire à deux tours.

C'est donc aux électeurs de faire un bon choix au moment voulu, car, par ce choix, ils délèguent leur souveraineté et créent une légitimité pour une durée de 5 ans.

Toute autre représentation n'est que "consultative", qu'elle soit syndicale, patronale, etc.

Dans le cas de la Loi Hadopi, il y a un monde entre la présentation, avant élection, de la "protection de la création" et, après élection, d'une loi un tantinet liberticide. C'est donc aux électeurs de bien faire comprendre aux membres du pouvoir législatif à qui ils ont délégué leur propre pouvoir, que la loi ne doit pas être votée sous peine de non renouvellement de mandat aux prochaines élections.

L'on sait que cette loi n'est pas du tout du goût de nombre de députés UMP. Certains, peu nombreux il est vrai, l'ont exprimé à haute voix. D'autres se sont tus, craignant sans doute des représailles. Il est permis de penser qu'une partie de ceux qui sont contre  s'est exprimée en silence  en s'abstenant de voter.

Lors de la prochaine présentation de cette loi, le débat mobilisera vraisemblablement davantage de monde. Espérons-le. Les électeurs ont encore près de deux mois devant eux pour le dire à leurs représentants.


----------



## DrFatalis (11 Avril 2009)

"l'expression de la volonté du peuple, au niveau législatif, est déléguée aux députés par un scrutin majoritaire à deux tours,"

Ce mode de scrutin, justement, ne reflète pas la volonté du peuple. Il peut même conduire au règne d'une minorité, comme Condorcet l'a démontré voici longtemps (en simplifiant soit 10 partis, deux font 12%, les autres se partagent équitablement les voix restantes, alors ces deux partis ne représentant que 24% des électeurs vont être amenés, par la magie de ce scrutin, à gouverner). Par contre, il permet de gouverner "facilement", avec des majorités claires.
Il permet aussi (mais on insiste assez peu sur ce rôle politiquement incorrect) de modérer la démocratie qui serait représentée par un scrutin proportionnel intégral, lequel rend le gouvernement difficile (voire impossible) et conduit aux pouvoir des opinions extrêmes potentiellement dangereuses, même si elles relèvent d'une volonté populaire hic et nunc (ce qui n'est pas exclu, mais seulement moins probable, avec le scrutin majoritaire une fois un "point de bascule" atteint...).

Peut être faudriat il mâtiner le scrutin majoritaire d'u zeste proportionnel, où passer à un système tricamériste (2 assemblées, une majoritaire, une proportionnelle, n'ayant pas le même rôle, et un sénat réduit). Ou bien une démocratie directe numérique, avec référendum express lié à des terminaux dédiés pour chaque citoyen... avec tous les risques de la démocratie directe par rapport à la situation actuelle où une "élite" se débrouille pour exercer le pouvoir... Vaste programme...


----------



## fanougym (12 Avril 2009)

*Projet de loi "Création et Internet / Hadopi"  *


Rappel du sujet, les amis ...
Cet épisode rocambolesque ne doit pas nous faire oublier que cette loi va être votée en l'état à la fin du mois.

À ce sujet d'ailleurs, toujours étonné que la piètre qualité (screener ou autres mauvais mp3) des films ou musiques téléchargées ne soit pas mis en avant dans les débats...
La qualité, ça se paye ! ... non ?


----------



## melaure (12 Avril 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En gros tout va bien, circulons y a rien à voir  :mouais:
> Marrant comme la symbolique d'une loi engendre plus ou moins de présence dans l'assemblée. Pour l'abolition de la peine de mort ou encore pour la légalisation de l'IVG, l'Hémicycle était bien remplie  peut-être que la non-présence des députés de la majorité signifiait qu'ils n'étaient simplement pas intéressés (gênés ?) par cette loi Hadopi ?



C'est probable, mais ça ne veut pas dire qu'ils ne bossent pas.

Et en effet oui tout le travail se fait en dehors de l'hémicycle. L'hémicycle c'est surtout le spectacle devant les caméras comme me l'a plusieurs fois raconté un de les amis, qui est assistant parlementaire ...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Avril 2009)

cette histoire de " présence" dans l'hémicycle ( en particulier lors de sessions avec TV) est une question très complexe

car un député - qui bosse principalement hors de l'hémicycle -est coincé entre divers contraintes d'organisation parfois contradictoires

parmi quelques unes
- etre à l'Assemblée  ou...dans sa circonscription
déjà rien que ca peut etre un casse tête

-Etre à lAssemblée ,  dans l'hemicycle facon potiche silencieuse  ou etre actif  en réunion de travail , commissions 

-et c'est aussi sans compter les activités annexes
( representations à l'exterieur , reunion de parti et activités  professionelles car tous les députés ne sont pas en "disponibilité  pro/suspension de contrat" pendant leur mandat)
-


----------



## fpoil (12 Avril 2009)

c'est tout le problème du cumul des mandats...

Pour faire une réunion à l'assemblée avec des députés, c'est mardi et mercredi, voir jeudi matin. 

En dehors, point de salut. Et donc embouteillages de réunions ces jours là...

Après, l'assuidité en commission... euh... disons c'est encore plus facile d'y faire des coups de jarnac qu'en séance publique... Et avec la réforme qui va balancer en séance le texte amendée par la commission saisie au fond, on va bien s'amuser.

Pour l'hadopi, si le gvt veux abréger les souffrances de notre ministre de la Culture, un petit 49-3 serait opportun ou un vote bloqué suivi d'une adoption conforme au Sénat... et hop le texte est adopté rapidement


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> L'on sait que cette loi n'est pas du tout du goût de nombre de députés UMP. Certains, peu nombreux il est vrai, l'ont exprimé à haute voix. D'autres se sont tus, craignant sans doute des représailles. Il est permis de penser qu'une partie de ceux qui sont contre  s'est exprimée en silence  en s'abstenant de voter.



Il semblerait que l'absence d'un certain nombre de députés UMP au moment du vote s'explique ainsi.

En attendant, le petit Nicolas est furieux.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il semblerait que l'absence d'un certain nombre de députés UMP au moment du vote s'explique ainsi.
> 
> En attendant, le petit Nicolas est furieux.


Ce personnage est de plus en plus indigne des fonctions qui sont les siennes. Des majorités indociles, bien des Présidents et des Premiers Ministres en ont connus avant lui, aucun ne c'est jamais permis de tenir de tels propos sur les membres du pouvoir législatif. Et que dire de ses conseillers, qui ne peuvent se prévaloir d'aucun mandat électifs, et se permettent d'admonester nos députés.

Depuis hier, je suis constitutionnellement atterré à chaque fois que s'exprime la clique élyséenne.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il semblerait que l'absence d'un certain nombre de députés UMP au moment du vote s'explique ainsi.
> 
> En attendant, le petit Nicolas est furieux.



_«Ce qui s'est passé n'est pas professionnel ! C'est lamentable, de l'amateurisme»_

On peut en dire autant de son projet de loi...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce personnage est de plus en plus indigne des fonctions qui sont les siennes.


Sans vouloir en rajouter, il l'était déjà avant même d'être élu... et ne s'en cachait d'ailleurs pas!


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2009)

Évitons de nous lancer sur le sujet épineux du Président de la République Française, s'il vous plaît.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Évitons de nous lancer sur le sujet épineux du Président de la République Française, s'il vous plaît.



Oui, parlons plutôt de sa femme qui en mai 2004 déclarait que le piratage était «incorrect» mais quelle avait «grand plaisir à être copiée, grand plaisir à être piratée, car au fond, quand on est piraté, cest quon intéresse les gens».

Source: 20minutes.fr


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Avril 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> "l'expression de la volonté du peuple, au niveau législatif, est déléguée aux députés par un scrutin majoritaire à deux tours,"
> 
> Ce mode de scrutin, justement, ne reflète pas la volonté du peuple.



*Exact, mais c'est un autre débat*, et dans le cadre de la Loi Hadopi c'est l'expression actuelle, définie ainsi par la constitution. Il faut faire avec.


----------



## marcomarco (12 Avril 2009)

trop marrant   et ils ont pas finis de se ridiculiser ..  
http://fr.news.yahoo.com/63/20090411/tpl-hadopi-une-loi-inutile-et-inapplicab-5cc6428.html


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

La partie la plus intéressante, à mon avis c'est celle-ci:
"Hadopi est-elle applicable au niveau législatif?

Pour une personne qui se voit sanctionnée, il lui suffira de porter l'affaire devant le Tribunal Administratif. En dernière instance, le Conseil d'État ne lui donnera jamais tord. Et encore, si cela arrivait, il suffirait pour elle de saisir la CEDH (Cour Européenne des Droits de l'Homme) qui est totalement anti-Hadopi. Dès lors, une jurisprudence se créerait rendant complètement caduque cette loi inapplicable."

Et il ne faut pas oublier que les FAI à qui l'application de cette loi va coûter des dizaines de millions d'euros vont certainement essayer de traîner des pieds le plus possible et même d'y aller à reculons: http://www.01net.com/editorial/5009...ni-des-vaches-a-lait-ni-des-boucs-emissaires/

Donc à mon avis, même si cette loi est votée on ne risque rien. Elle ne sera jamais appliquée et si elle l'est, le moindre recours devant la CEDH la rendra caduque.


----------



## rizoto (12 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> La partie la plus intéressante, à mon avis c'est celle-ci:
> "Hadopi est-elle applicable au niveau législatif?
> 
> Pour une personne qui se voit sanctionnée, il lui suffira de porter l'affaire devant le Tribunal Administratif. En dernière instance, le Conseil d'État ne lui donnera jamais tord. Et encore, si cela arrivait, il suffirait pour elle de saisir la CEDH (Cour Européenne des Droits de l'Homme) qui est totalement anti-Hadopi. Dès lors, une jurisprudence se créerait rendant complètement caduque cette loi inapplicable."
> ...



Donc finalement on est bien dans le pédagogique ...

Par contre, si la loi était vraiment refusée, ce serait maintenant l'impunité complète pour un moment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2009)

Hadopi : l'UFC veut des expertises avant le réexamen


----------



## arkhos (14 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> La partie la plus intéressante, à mon avis c'est celle-ci:
> "Hadopi est-elle applicable au niveau législatif?



Techniquement on a déja un gros non pour tout les utilisateurs de mac/linux, en effet le spyware censer prouver qu'on a pas téléchargé n'étant pas obligatoirement multi-plateforme, on peu s'attendre à n'en avoir aucun sous mac à court/moyen terme et aucun sur linux même à long terme.

Le principe d'égalité devant la justice étant fondamental en droit français ça en fout un gros coup à l'application d'hadopi au niveau législatif pour les gens qui n'ont pas windows


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Techniquement on a déja un gros non pour tout les utilisateurs de mac/linux, en effet le spyware censer prouver qu'on a pas téléchargé n'étant pas obligatoirement multi-plateforme, on peu s'attendre à n'en avoir aucun sous mac à court/moyen terme et aucun sur linux même à long terme.



comme déjà vu ailleurs, tu fou un vieux PC sous XP qui ne fait que tourner le soft Hadopi dans ton réseau local


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2009)

Si j'ai bien suivit les débats, il suffit d'installer OpenOffice.org qui dispose d'un coupe-feu pour démontrer sa bonne foi (c'est Mme le ministre qui l'a dit et elle doit s'y connaître puisque c'est elle qui présente la loi).


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2009)

C'est donc bien mieux que je ne le pensais, OpenOffice ...


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2009)

Si je comprend bien, le logiciel payant pour protéger mon internet, ce sera microsoft office, c'est ca?


----------



## macinside (14 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Si je comprend bien, le logiciel payant pour protéger mon internet, ce sera microsoft office, c'est ca?



n'importe quoi :rateau: au moins Georges Marchais il était drôle quand il disait n'importe quoi, Albanel ... euh elle est plus que pathétique


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est donc bien mieux que je ne le pensais, OpenOffice ...



On fait de ces découvertes parfois...  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h18 ----------




macinside a dit:


> n'importe quoi :rateau: au moins Georges Marchais il était drôle quand il disait n'importe quoi, Albanel ... euh elle est plus que pathétique



Et puis Albanel ne risque pas de dire "taisez-vous Elkabbach". Un journaliste si gentil avec le pouvoir actuel, on ne lui interdit pas de parler. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h20 ----------




macinside a dit:


> comme déjà vu ailleurs, tu fou un vieux PC sous XP qui ne fait que tourner le soft Hadopi dans ton réseau local



Et si j'installe Windows sur mon Mac avec BootCamp, Parallels Desktop,.., que j'installe leur merde et que dans le même temps je continue à télécharger illégalement sous Mac OS X, ça marche aussi ?


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

J'ai chercher un peu dans ce post des infos sur le streaming, car non je ne télécharge pas! Mais avant d'acheter un album je l'écoute toujours sur Youtube ou Dailymotion, histoire de pas acheter de la merde...

Mais au final cette loi Hadopi, elle va pas abolir aussi tout ce qui est streaming?
Et en plus, maintenant admettons que cette loi interdise le streaming, mais qu'on écoute quand même encore des musiques sur internet comme ça... on est censé recevoir un mail pour dire qu'il faut arrêter... que c'est pas bien... et tout le tralala... mais ils comptent envoyer ce mail sur quelle adresse?
Parce que perso j'ai pas activé ma boîte mail sur free, j'ai que un compte gmail et msn!
Donc à moins qu'ils n'arrivent à choper une de ces deux adresses (surtout que j'ai changé d'adresse msn plusieurs fois déjà ) je vois pas comment ils pourraient me l'envoyer :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Avril 2009)

Pour le streaming légal (Deezer par exemple), ça ne change rien.


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2009)

savoir si c'est légal ou pas en  streaming, c'est assez compliqué...

Par exemple, comment savoir si le site de streaming a paye les droits pour diffuser une chanson


----------



## tatakao (14 Avril 2009)

il semblerait que personnes n'aiment les lois liberticides et pour cause ,

et sous prétexte que, quelques un, ont un peut déconnés, (du style télécharger plus de films qu'il n'est possible d'en regarder)

et bien voila encore une lois, qui au fin fond de son pourquoi a pour raison : le fric

la stricte vérité des lobbies se fou complètement de la culture, la beauté ou que sais je,
bref tout ce qui concerne notre cerveau gauche . . .


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

Qu'entends tu par streaming légal?

Youtube ou Dailymotion c'est pas un streaming légal?
J'écoute beaucoup de style de musique, mais une que j'aime bien n'est malheureusement pas beaucoup représenté sur Deezer voir pas du tout... donc du fait de l'écouter sur youtube suis-je dans le tore?

Et par rapport à l'adresse mail si quelqu'un sait ou trouve ?


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par streaming légal?
> 
> Youtube ou Dailymotion c'est pas un streaming légal?



Non



Tekta a dit:


> Et par rapport à l'adresse mail si quelqu'un sait ou trouve ?



Cherche pas, personne ne sait. C'est ce qui rend cette loi si ...


----------



## Tekta (14 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C'est ce qui rend cette loi si ...



Ok je vois ... :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (15 Avril 2009)

j'adore


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Qu'entends tu par streaming légal?
> 
> Youtube ou Dailymotion c'est pas un streaming légal?
> J'écoute beaucoup de style de musique, mais une que j'aime bien n'est malheureusement pas beaucoup représenté sur Deezer voir pas du tout... donc du fait de l'écouter sur youtube suis-je dans le tore?
> ...



Le streaming est tout à fait légal, c'est même pire il y a un vide juridique concernant le streaming mais l'AN pondera probablement une loi contre dans 10 ans quand il sera complètement obsolète.... 
Visionner une vidéo en streaming n'est pas illégal et on ne peut rien contre toi, 
tu ne laisses aucune trace sur ton DD, tu n'as pas acquis l'oeuvre....
Le risque est uniquement du côté de celui qui diffuse l'oeuvre protégée par des ayants-droits.
Dailymotion avait été condamné il y a 2 ans je crois pour ça. Mais globalement ces sites sont légaux et la frontière est mince quand il s'agit d'oeuvre protégée.
La question du streaming à l'AN montrait parfaitement que l'HADOPI était déjà obsolète....
Le streaming a encore de beaux jours devant lui....
Pour l'adresse mail , ils enverront uniquement via la boite du FAI (ils ne peuvent pas connaître les autres) , mais il était prévu aussi qu'avant une quelconque sanction une LAR serait envoyée...

Plus qu'à attendre le 28 et le redémarrage de cette grande mascarade dirigée par des membres d'un gouvernement encore restés à l'âge du Minitel.......


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Pour l'adresse mail , ils enverront uniquement via la boite du FAI (ils ne peuvent pas connaître les autres) , mais il était prévu aussi qu'avant une quelconque sanction une LAR serait envoyée...



Bon... bin de toute façon je vais pas me faire chier à créer une adresse électronique free juste pour ces monsieur de universal music ou autres pompeux de monnaie 
Ils auront cas m'envoyer une LAR quand le streaming sera mal vu


----------



## rizoto (15 Avril 2009)

Je l'ai deja dit. Mais cela me rappelle qu'en Europe, Aucune major, chaine de tele ou autres entites de distribution n'ont propose uen offre de streaming innovante. 

Serais-ce si compliquer de proposer une serie recente en premiere sur un service de streaming et mettre des coupures pubs dessus?

Non, c'est le vide intersideral.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Avril 2009)

Hadopi : la liste des 10 000 prend l'eau.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------

Le conseil constitutionnel retoquerait HADOPI :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi : la liste des 10 000 prend l'eau.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h11 ----------
> 
> Le conseil constitutionnel retoquerait HADOPI :love:



Mouai, mais dans le sens des FAI => internet coupé = payer quand même. :mouais:

Maintenant reste à savoir si on peut obliger les clients à payer pour un service qui ne leur est plus rendu ?

Si non, il faudra que l'Etat indemnise les FAI (à ajouter à la facture de 100 millions d' sur trois ans qu'ils réclament pour leur participation à HADOPI).

Ce texte va finir par culbuter sur les questions budgétaires.


----------



## arkhos (15 Avril 2009)

on remarque quelque chose, le site j'aime les artistes, publiés par le gouvernement, publie une "pétition" bidon de A à Z ou presque et aucun média écrit (le monde, le canard enchainé, ...) ne s'en fait l'écho ... Un tel comportement de la part du gouvernement devrait quand même avoir de l'écho au delà du net


----------



## rizoto (15 Avril 2009)

Juste superbe ! pourquoi pas Batman, Han solo, et robin hood?

C'est du gros foutage de gueule. Toutes nos lois sont-elles votées dans les même conditions?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Juste superbe ! pourquoi pas Batman, Han solo, et robin hood?
> 
> C'est du gros foutage de gueule. Toutes nos lois sont-elles voter dans les même conditions?


Hélas ! Et l'abus du recourt à la procédure d'urgence au nom du volontarisme présidentiel n'est pas fait pour arranger les choses.


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Juste superbe ! pourquoi pas Batman, Han solo, et robin hood?
> 
> C'est du gros foutage de gueule. Toutes nos lois sont-elles votées dans les même conditions?



J'espère pas, sinon c'est la merde....


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le conseil constitutionnel retoquerait HADOPI :love:



Je comprends mieux certains élans du jour. :rateau:




rizoto a dit:


> Je l'ai deja dit. Mais cela me rappelle qu'en Europe, Aucune major, chaine de tele ou autres entites de distribution n'ont propose uen offre de streaming innovante.
> 
> Serais-ce si compliquer de proposer une serie recente en premiere sur un service de streaming et mettre des coupures pubs dessus?
> 
> Non, c'est le vide intersideral.



Je vais faire court :

1 - des pertes abyssales de 500 millions de dollars annuels (dont une majeure partie à cause de la bande passante,  le péché originel de Youtube...

2 - Le site internet et le producteur (youtube+Universal dont Pascal Négre est le président) vont lancer un site spécialisé dans la diffusion en ligne de clips musicaux.

3 - La fonctionnalité Click-to-buy permettant depuis YouTube de passer commande d'un produit en rapport avec la vidéo consultée est dorénavant disponible dans plusieurs pays dont la France.

Si en plus ça avait pu être référencé en priorité sur Google, on aurait atteint la perfection. La question est : à partir du moment où Youtube va faire des bénéfices, jusqu'à quand Google refusera-t-il ce référencement s'il était remis sur la table.


----------



## rizoto (15 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Je vais faire court :
> 
> 1 - des pertes abyssales de 500 millions de dollars annuels (dont une majeure partie à cause de la bande passante,  le péché originel de Youtube...



Tu noteras qu'il y a tres peu de pub sur youtube. 



TibomonG4 a dit:


> 2 - Le site internet et le producteur (youtube+Universal comprendre Pascal Négre) vont lancer un site spécialisé dans la diffusion en ligne de clips musicaux.



Whaouu 10000 clips musicaux....

Il y a une différence entre proposer des clips musicaux afin de booster les ventes de cd/mp3 et de se servir de youtube comme nouvelle plateforme de distribution.

S'il y a des gros besoins en bande passante, c'est que l'audimat est élevé...


----------



## macinside (15 Avril 2009)

il faut la garder bien au chaud cette video, 

[YOUTUBE]ph6ZeEDnFmc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WebOliver (15 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il faut la garder bien au chaud cette video,



Je crois qu'on a bien compris là.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2009)

L'Hadopi reprend son ballet à l'Assemblée le 29 avril.


----------



## Tekta (15 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> il faut la garder bien au chaud cette video,
> 
> [YOUTUBE]ph6ZeEDnFmc[/YOUTUBE]



Je sais même pas si elle se comprend elle même 
On pourrait envoyer un des modos de Macge pour leur expliquer


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Je sais même pas si elle se comprend elle même
> On pourrait envoyer un des modos de Macge pour leur expliquer


Pas moi, pas moi


----------



## Emmanuel94 (15 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mouai, mais dans le sens des FAI => internet coupé = payer quand même. :mouais:
> 
> Maintenant reste à savoir si on peut obliger les clients à payer pour un service qui ne leur est plus rendu ?
> 
> ...



certains providers n'ont pas attendus le vote de la loi Hadopi pour facturer et faire payer des services non rendus.... je ne dirai pas de noms.... mais c'est l'une de mes dernières colères.


----------



## tatouille (16 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Je sais même pas si elle se comprend elle même
> On pourrait envoyer un des modos de Macge pour leur expliquer



oui ca fait peur, et ca fait peur et ca fait peur, il existe deja assez de lois pour la protection des oeuvres il faut juste les appliquer, c'est vraiment n'importe quoi ce truc de nouvelle loi ecetera on en finit pas personne ne veut vraiment regler le probleme et couper l'internet ... on est pas en Chine, c'est du meme acabi que: la peine de mort reduirait la criminalite... le probleme de piratage est avant tout un probleme de morale commune que cela soit du cote industrielle que tu cote citoyen, en effet, pour un exemple les aux USA DRM sont interdits par la loi, mais avec une armee d'avocats et de juristes ils ont trouves un moyen "legale" et non morale de le contourner, ces pratiques sont anti-democratique et rompes l'accord fondamentale du citoyen en vers son gouvernement gardin des institutions et de la democratie, ce n'est pas en fesant des nouvelles lois que tu vas regler ce probleme, le vol ou/et le detournement legale sont devenus chose "normale" dans la tete des gens, maintenant quand tu es pauvre c'est justifie d'etre un bandit, quand tu es riche a million c'est justifie d'etre un bandit enfin j'aimerais debattre de ceci over the small internet box d'ou le point, quelle societe voulont nous? nous entretenons un syteme legale de pratiques anti-democratique, et c'est en ca que notre systeme est malade, et le plus gros symptome est la creation de lois sur lois pour essayer de reguler la morale ou le sens de la vie, toi etre-humain je veux m'ameliorer et faire les choses bien pour ma construction personel? des lois il y'en a et elle pouraient etre mises en pratique des maintenant, nos gouvernements fuient leur contrat democratique et donne du pain/nouvelle loi pour calmer les esprits, mais ca ne regle rien du tout et encrasse le systeme, c'est comme la chasse ridicule pour le salaire des "grands" patrons qui somme toute concerne une 10ene de personnes en France! et ca occupe toute l'actualite pour se debarrasser du probleme fondamentale, ces salaires sont une goutte d'eau par rapport aux problemes du capitalisme sauvage et des gas qui se sont barres avec toute la tune des mortages, il faut realiser l'ampleur, et je ne parle pas des gros capitaliste qui ne font qu'engorger des liquidites, ce qui a mene au point ridicule le gouvernement US a fait fonctionne la planche a billet alors que ses liquidites existes, et si les gens realisaient que si ses gros capitalistent se mettaient a relacher ses liquidites dormantes c'est tout le syteme qui crashe et nos ...  Read Moregouvernements avec, c'est la guerre mondiale civile, donc si nous voulons le systeme democratique il faudrait commencer par balayer les esprits et d'arreter de prendre pour satisfaction la green smoke et comme on dit: "aux armes citoyens!", mais Monsieur G, l'avait bien senti on est dans le "aux armes ecetera..." ecetera... ecetera... so nothing.

-- toujours enerve du DADVSI, etais avec Richard au pied de Matignon ou le connard de Villepin siegeait alors


----------



## duracel (16 Avril 2009)

Le projet sera de retour le 29 avril.
Quand la motivation est là, les choses vont vite.


----------



## arkhos (16 Avril 2009)

faut avouer que quelque chose d'aussi trivial que qu'un projet de loi sur l'inceste ne pouvait qu'être repoussé pour un projet aussi parfait et abouti qu'Hadopi ...

Quelqu'un fait le commerce de cordes et de livres sur les noeuds coulants ? Non parce que la ça semble être la seule solution qu'il me reste


----------



## tatakao (16 Avril 2009)

la différence entre la lois sur les incestes et hadopi ?
                   hadopi rapportera beaucoup plus d'argent . . .  

une honte ? mais non . . .  c'est ça le capitalisme . . .


----------



## Tekta (16 Avril 2009)

J'ai vraiment qu'une seule envie! C'est de donner un bon gros coup de pied à chaque arrière train HADOPIEN!
Leur montrer qu'un bon DL des muscles extenseurs de la jambe dans leur région glutéale est bien meilleur qu'une adresse IP acquise


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2009)

Hadopi : l'UMP menacera les députés de sanction financière s'ils ne votent pas


----------



## rizoto (16 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi : l'UMP menacera les députés de sanction financière s'ils ne votent pas



"_Bon les gars, vous avez merdé, et le boss est furieux. Je vous préviens, j'ai pas plus envie que vous de changer le règlement et de réduire leur salaire à ceux qui ne viennent pas plus souvent. Je vous le demande donc en ami : votez ce bon dieu de texte, même si vous êtes contre et je sais que vous êtes nombreux à penser qu'il est mauvais, et on laissera couler l'eau sous les ponts pour oublier cette histoire de sanction financière_. _Mais je vous préviens, c'est fini les conneries. La prochaine fois je ne pourrai pas sauver votre peau_".

Marchons... Marchons....

Marchons au pas ! :hein:

C'est pire qu'une chambre d'enregistrement le parlement, en fait


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2009)

Fable de l'Hadopi : Le Roi qui voulait empêcher les abeilles de butiner

La Quadrature du Net demande la démission de Christine Albanel


----------



## alex42 (16 Avril 2009)

Hadopi, minute par minute, ou presque, via Twitter :
HadopInsiders.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Avril 2009)

Quand Sarkozy empoisonne Bruxelles avec la Hadopi


----------



## johnlocke2342 (20 Avril 2009)

Vivement juin 2012 :sleep:


----------



## Romuald (21 Avril 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Vivement juin 2012 :sleep:



T'es si pressé que ça d'en reprendre pour 5 ans ? :modo::sick:


----------



## johnlocke2342 (21 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> T'es si pressé que ça d'en reprendre pour 5 ans ? :modo::sick:



J'espère surtout en changer!


----------



## WebOliver (21 Avril 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Vivement juin 2012 :sleep:





Romuald a dit:


> T'es si pressé que ça d'en reprendre pour 5 ans ? :modo::sick:





johnlocke2342 a dit:


> J'espère surtout en changer!



On dérive là... Mais c'est pas encore trop tard pour rattraper le coup.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2009)

Les tractations vont bon train au sujet du fameux amendement 138, et il semblerait que Catherine Trautmann, rapporteur du texte, aurait quelque peu cédé sous le poids des pressions diverses et variées. D'ailleurs il n'y a pas que les politiciens pour la mettre sur le gril, les internautes aussi s'y sont mis, et ont obtenus une réponse de sa part.

Même Daniel Cohn-bendit donne de la voix dans cette affaire en demandant aux socialistes européens et à Catherine Trautmann de résister aux pressions auxquelles ils sont soumis.

Bref, on est pas sorti de l'auberge...


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2009)

Finalement il n'y a pas eu de modification de lamendement 138 et a été adopté en commission ITRE par 40 votes pour et 4 contre.

Quelques réactions après le vote.


----------



## macinside (22 Avril 2009)

Europe 1 Albanel 0 :rateau: :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Europe 1 Albanel 0 :rateau: :love:



Attention ! Le match n'est pas fini. On n'est qu'à la fin de la première mi-temps.


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

Juste une petite question!
Hadopi.. ok tout le monde sait ce que c'est maintenant (enfin je pense ) mais la commission 138? c'est quoi?


----------



## fpoil (22 Avril 2009)

C'est un amendement du PE à un projet de directive (Proposition de directive du Parlement européen et du Conseil modifiant les directives 2002/21/CE relative à un cadre réglementaire commun pour les réseaux et services de communications électroniques, 2002/19/CE relative à l'accès aux réseaux et services de communications électroniques ainsi qu'à leur interconnexion, et 2002/20/CE relative à l'autorisation des réseaux et services de communications électroniques.)  qui précise entre autres et en simplifiant que l'on ne peut couper internet à un citoyen que sur décision d'une autorité judiciaire.

Et l'Hadopi n'est pas une autorité judiciaire mais une autorité administrative indépendante...


Tout le jeu a donc tourné autour de la formulation de cet amendement, la France essayant de remplacer ce terme "autorité judiciaire" par "autorité légalement compétente", terme plus flou ouvrant la porte à l'hadopi


"Position commune du Conseil &#8211; acte modificatif
Article 1 &#8211; point 8 &#8211; point f ter (nouveau)
Directive 2002/21/CE
Article 8 &#8211; paragraphe 4 &#8211; point f ter (nouveau)
Position commune du Conseil Amendement
f ter) au paragraphe 4, le point f ter) est
ajouté:
"f ter) en appliquant le principe selon
lequel aucune restriction ne peut être
imposée aux droits et libertés
fondamentaux des utilisateurs finaux
sans décision préalable des autorités
judiciaires, notamment conformément à
l'article 11 de la Charte des droits
fondamentaux de l'Union européenne
concernant la liberté d'expression et
d'information, sauf lorsque la sécurité
publique est menacée, auquel cas la
décision peut intervenir ultérieurement."


Donc 

1) la France va t elle bloqué tout le paquet télécom à cause de cet amendement
2) si jamais le texte est adopté, combien de temps la France va mettre pour le transposer, quitte à se prendre des amendes pour non transposition


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

Merci pour la petite explication 
C'est vraiment la misère en ce moment.... détourner/changer une loi déjà existante et bien instaurée pour en créer une nouvelle complètement "débile" et auto-destructrice d'une culture et d'une liberté à la connaissance et à l'épanouissement!
Si cette loi passe, on en sera pas loin de la liberté internet qu'il y a en chine....


----------



## arkhos (22 Avril 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> 1) la France va t elle bloqué tout le paquet télécom à cause de cet amendement
> 2) si jamais le texte est adopté, combien de temps la France va mettre pour le transposer, quitte à se prendre des amendes pour non transposition



y peuvent mettre 10 siècles à transposer si ça les amuse, dès qu'il est passé au niveau de l'UE, le texte est opposable à l'état (pas à un particulier ou une entreprise par contre si je me souviens), qu'il soit transposé ou non 

donc si le texte passe, même si on met 5 ans à le transposer,  n'importe quel tribunal administratif pourra annuler une coupure internet faites par l'hadopi


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Avril 2009)

La réaction de Catherine Trautmann sur l'adobtion de l'amendement 138.


----------



## Tekta (22 Avril 2009)

[DM]x8moez_hadopi-alain-bazot_news[/DM]


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Avril 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> [DM]x8moez_hadopi-alain-bazot_news[/DM]



Bien qu'il n'y ait rien de nouveau dans cet interview, l'accent est mis sur le côté liberticide de la loi, et sur l'alternative " licence globale ", que l'on acquiert ou non. Autre point intéressant : les sommes en regard. Bien sûr, cela rapporte en premier lieu aux artistes, et non pas en premier lieu aux majors. C'est peut-être là que se trouve le problème


----------



## arkhos (22 Avril 2009)

UFC publie d'ailleurs un excellent dossier sur pourquoi dire non à hadopi, si vous avez un peu de temps : http://www.quechoisir.org/pages/pos...probleme/3BCE70FA23559B9AC12575740037BDA4.htm


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Avril 2009)

Mme Albanel et M. Sarkozy restent confiants et comptent bien faire sauter (ou modifier) l'amendement 138 au Conseil de l'Europe. (bis repetita)

Lettre ouverte de l'UFC-Que Choisir & Co. aux parlementaires français.


----------



## LedZeFred (23 Avril 2009)

Sarkozy rassure (les artistes) ses copains : attention ça pique !

http://www.20minutes.fr/article/321885/Culture-Nicolas-Sarkozy-rassure-les-artistes-sur-Hadopi.php


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Avril 2009)

Ils vont faire une drôle de tronche quand ils vont se rendre compte qu'ils se sont fait avoir.


----------



## tatouille (23 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils vont faire une drôle de tronche quand ils vont se rendre compte qu'ils se sont fait avoir.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yVzmbDziloU


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Avril 2009)

Sarkozy en rage contre le Nouveau Centre et Jean Dionis du Séjour (MAJ)

L'intéressant, c'est ça :



> Rarement Nicolas Sarkozy, pourtant habitué aux coups de sang, n'était apparu aussi furieux face aux parlementaires. Ce qui laisse une question : pourquoi ?
> 
> Pourquoi contre vents et marées le Président de la République tient-il tant à ce texte ?
> 
> La réponse tient dans la suite du programme législatif, et en particulier la future loi de programmation de sécurité intérieure (LSI), sans cesse repoussée, qui prévoit une obligation de surveillance et de filtrage des contenus consultés par les internautes. Derrière la lutte contre le piratage, qui n'est qu'une façade, Nicolas Sarkozy souhaite faire entrer le cheval de Troie qu'est l'Hadopi et son obligation d'installer des "logiciels de sécurisation" sur tous les postes des foyers français. Une fois les filtres imposés sur tous les PC, ll suffira d'étendre au moment de la LSI les types de contenus ou les sites bloqués.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h37 ----------

Des organisations anti-Hadopi s'unissent pour écrire aux parlementaires


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2009)

De la pub pour les réseaux cryptés (FreeNet surtout) sur France Info! 

Sarko va adorer!


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Avril 2009)

La Société des Auteurs et Compositeurs Dramatiques ne connaît pas la crise.


----------



## iluro_64 (24 Avril 2009)

La loi Hadopi, et peu importe la suite immédiate, est devenue un centre générateur de débat(s). Nous disposons d'une matière quasi infinie pour analyser, débattre, ironiser, fustiger, se moquer, être pertinent et impertinent, bref, être citoyen. Et ça enfle, et ça enfle  Notre Président devrait y être attentif, mais, comme je l'ai entendu à la radio ce matin, la contradiction entre ce qu'il dit et ce qu'il fait lui échappe. Ainsi, il veut moraliser le capitalisme, mais sait tout à fait protéger ses "amis" des effets de cette morale. Il veut rassurer ses "amis artistes" sur le danger qu'ils ne courent pas, puisque ce n'est pas la création artistique qui est en danger, mais les revenus qu'en tirent les industriels. Artistes ! Industriels ! Non, vraiment, ces deux mots ne vont pas ensemble.


----------



## tatouille (24 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> La loi Hadopi, et peu importe la suite immédiate, est devenue un centre générateur de débat(s). Nous disposons d'une matière quasi infinie pour analyser, débattre, ironiser, fustiger, se moquer, être pertinent et impertinent, bref, être citoyen. Et ça enfle, et ça enfle &#8230; Notre Président devrait y être attentif, mais, comme je l'ai entendu à la radio ce matin, la contradiction entre ce qu'il dit et ce qu'il fait lui échappe. Ainsi, il veut moraliser le capitalisme, mais sait tout à fait protéger ses "amis" des effets de cette morale. Il veut rassurer ses "amis artistes" sur le danger qu'ils ne courent pas, puisque ce n'est pas la création artistique qui est en danger, mais les revenus qu'en tirent les industriels. Artistes ! Industriels ! Non, vraiment, ces deux mots ne vont pas ensemble.



tu ne comprends pas Nicolas, c'est un artiste majeur du Bauhaus, 
une interpretation subjective pourrait etre c'est un faucheton enculeur de mouches


----------



## macinside (25 Avril 2009)

Il y a une liste que repertori les mails de nos députés ? Histoire que je demande au miens d'aller voter et de voter contre ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Avril 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Il y a une liste que repertori les mails de nos députés ? Histoire que je demande au miens d'aller voter et de voter contre ?



La Quadrature du net s'en est chargé.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La Quadrature du net s'en est chargé.



Excellente idée, je viens de lui envoyer un petit message, à mon député.


----------



## teo (25 Avril 2009)

Pas facile de trouver les mots. Mais je vais l'envoyer


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Avril 2009)

Christine Albanel ou anti-Hadopi : qui est loie blanche ?

Combien de temps 'Création et Internet' sera-t-elle une force de dissuasion ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Je suis tout de même surpris que Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet n'a pas eut la possibilité de participer à l'élaboration de cette loi. Etant Secrétaire d'État chargée de la prospective et du développement de l'économie numérique, elle aurait dû avoir un rôle aussi important que celui d'Albanel. Dans la mesure où elle semble davantage maîtriser internet (son frère dirigeant priceminister, internet doit lu être moins inconnu qu'à notre ministre de la culture), on aurait pu espérer une loin moins bancale et plus juste.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je suis tout de même surpris que Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet n'a pas eut la possibilité de participer à l'élaboration de cette loi. Etant Secrétaire d'État chargée de la prospective et du développement de l'économie numérique, elle aurait dû avoir un rôle aussi important que celui d'Albanel. Dans la mesure où elle semble davantage maîtriser internet (son frère dirigeant priceminister, internet doit lu être moins inconnu qu'à notre ministre de la culture), on aurait pu espérer une loin moins bancale et plus juste.



NKM est arrivée de l'écologie à l'économie numérique alors que tout cela était déjà bien engagé.

NKM a clairement déclaré dans une interview au Figaro que son ministère n'avait pas droit de regard sur ce projet, volonté présidentiel (aka fait du prince) portée par le ministère de la culture.

Cette interview a fait particulièrement sensation parce qu'elle n'a pas été publiée en l'état mais édulcorée sur ordre de Matignon et du secrétariat de NKM au Figaro (voilà pour la presse libre - encore que le Figaro soit presque l'organe officiel de l'UMP).

La version originale de l'article avec ses variantes peut-être consulté sur le site Electronlibre.

Dernière remarque : si la loi "Hadopi" avait été en vigueur à ce moment, ElectronLibre aurait pu être poursuivit pour avoir diffusé cette interview, le travail d'un journaliste devenant la propriété exclusive du groupe de presse qui l'emploi. C'est aussi ça "Création et Internet".


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> NKM est arrivée de l'écologie à l'économie numérique alors que tout cela était déjà bien engagé.



Oui, mais ce secrétariat d'état existait déjà à l'époque (avec Eric Besson à ce poste je crois) et aurait donc pu (et dû) travailler à cette loi.


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Avril 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Oui, mais ce secrétariat d'état existait déjà à l'époque (avec Eric Besson à ce poste je crois) et aurait donc pu (et dû) travailler à cette loi.



Comme elle l'a indiqué dans la vraie interview :





> Cette loi a été préparée avant que j&#8217;arrive à ce poste. Mon ministère n&#8217;a à aucun moment été associé à sa conception. Depuis, on m&#8217;a dit de manière constante qu&#8217;elle relevait exclusivement du ministère de la Culture, qui peut avoir une très grande susceptibilité quant à son champ d&#8217;action. Il faut comprendre que les arbitrages de la loi ont lieu dans des réunions auxquelles je ne suis pas invitée.



C'est le fait du prince, Naboléon dernier, empereur des navets, qui prîme. D'ailleurs, les députés, qui n'ont pas encore modifié l'ordre du jour pour y faire entrer la deuxième lecture d'Hadopi (c'est le 28 qu'ils votent), savent déjà que la loi sera adoptée le 14 mai au plus tard puisqu'IL l'a dit à ses amis les rentiers rances.


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Avril 2009)

Lu dans Télérama, rubrique courrier :

_Flibusterie

Hier, quand j'entendais une musique à la radio qui me plaisait, je l'enregistrais sur une cassette audio. Aujourd'hui, quand j'entends une musique qui me plaît à la radio, je la télécharge sur Internet. La différence? Je suis devenu un dangereux pirate_

Cherchez l'erreur.


----------



## huexley (25 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Lu dans Télérama, rubrique courrier :
> 
> _Flibusterie
> 
> ...



Mouais la je trouve que c est un peu capillotracté Je me rapelle aussi de cette période et je ne suis pas si vieux que ca Les soirées à appeler les radio pour que le disque passe, enregistrer 2min avant et un peu après quand le DJ de la radio ne coupait pas, remonter la cassette etc etc Et la qualité je n'en parle pas


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Avril 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Mouais la je trouve que c est un peu capillotracté Je me rapelle aussi de cette période et je ne suis pas si vieux que ca Les soirées à appeler les radio pour que le disque passe, enregistrer 2min avant et un peu après quand le DJ de la radio ne coupait pas, remonter la cassette etc etc Et la qualité je n'en parle pas




L'intérêt de la citation est de montrer comment l'on passe d'un statut de légalité à un statut d'illégalité. Hier (et aussi aujourd'hui) on payait (et on paye toujours) un droit de copie sur un support. Aujourd'hui, ce droit existe toujours, mais l'exercer est devenu illégal.

Quant à la qualité du MP3 comparée à celle des diffusions des radio FM, on pourrait débattre indéfiniment. Par contre, la qualité des transmissions de musique par des stations comme France Musique ou France Culture en  FM avec un récepteur FM digne de ce nom, ça valait la peine (aujourd'hui aussi).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> L'intérêt de la citation est de montrer comment l'on passe d'un statut de légalité à un statut d'illégalité. Hier (et aussi aujourd'hui) on payait (et on paye toujours) un droit de copie sur un support. Aujourd'hui, ce droit existe toujours, mais l'exercer est devenu illégal.
> 
> Quant à la qualité du MP3 comparée à celle des diffusions des radio FM, on pourrait débattre indéfiniment. Par contre, la qualité des transmissions de musique par des stations comme France Musique ou France Culture en  FM avec un récepteur FM digne de ce nom, ça valait la peine (aujourd'hui aussi).



Avec Internet, on n'a rien inventé. C'est juste la technique qui a été améliorée. Mais on piratait déjà avant et encore aujourd'hui on peut pirater sans passer par Internet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h32 ----------

Qui contrôlera le futur ?


----------



## rizoto (26 Avril 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Mouais la je trouve que c est un peu capillotracté Je me rapelle aussi de cette période et je ne suis pas si vieux que ca Les soirées à appeler les radio pour que le disque passe, enregistrer 2min avant et un peu après quand le DJ de la radio ne coupait pas, remonter la cassette etc etc Et la qualité je n'en parle pas



D'autant plus qu'aujourd'hui. C'est plutôt : J'entends un morceaux à la radio et je télécharge la discographie complète de l'artiste.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> D'autant plus qu'aujourd'hui. C'est plutôt : J'entends un morceaux à la radio et je télécharge la discographie complète de l'artiste.



Supposition gratuite.

C'est avec ce genre de lieu commun qu'on tente de justifier Hadopi.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> D'autant plus qu'aujourd'hui. C'est plutôt : J'entends un morceaux à la radio et je télécharge la discographie complète de l'artiste.



Ce n'est pas mon cas. Lorsque j'entends un morceau à la radio qui sert de source de bruit de fond, 9 fois sur 10 je me demande : qu'est ce encore cette  choisissez l'attribut que vous comment le mieux. Et je zappe. Donc, je ne pirate pas


----------



## rizoto (26 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Supposition gratuite.
> 
> C'est avec ce genre de lieu commun qu'on tente de justifier Hadopi.



La solution HADOPI est ridicule. les Majors n'ont pas anticipé le besoins actuels des consommateurs. OK ! 

Reste que le téléchargement de masse est un vrai problème. Ce n'est pas un "lieu commun". il suffit de taper discography sur thepiratebay.

En parallèle. On n'a pas trop discuter de création vidéo-ludique durant ce projet de loi.

Prenons un exemple : "World of Goo" qui a été distribué sans DRM à un prix accessible (20 euros je crois !). Résultat -> 90% de piratage ...


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> La solution HADOPI est ridicule. les Majors n'ont pas anticipé le besoins actuels des consommateurs. OK !
> 
> Reste que le téléchargement de masse est un vrai problème. Ce n'est pas un "lieu commun". il suffit de taper discography sur thepiratebay.
> 
> ...


Primo : arrête immédiatement avec ce mot de "piratage". Ça me fout en rogne ! Les pirates sont des gens qui attaquent les bateaux à l'arme de guerre dans le Golfe d'Aden et dans le détroit de Malaka. 

Deuxio : "téléchargement de masse" c'est beau sur le papier et surtout devant une caméra mais ça veut dire quoi ? Mac OS X 10.5.7 sera massivement téléchargée prochainement, je peux te le prédire. Chaque page internet que je lis dans mon navigateur est téléchargée.

Et un problème en quoi ? :mouais:

L'incidence sur le volume des ventes des supports physiques ? Aucune étude sérieuse et indépendante n'a été faite sur le sujet.

On a balancé un présupposé dans les médias : les ventes de CD chutent, c'est la faute au téléchargement de fichiers sur internet.

On a martelé cela longtemps pour que ça entre bien dans les têtes. Problème : il semblerait que ceux qui téléchargent ainsi des fichiers musicaux ou autres sont aussi ceux qui en achètent le plus (pour ne pas dire encore).

Et puis, 90% de quoi ? C'est quoi les 10% qui restent.

Tu sembles faire une relation entre téléchargement illégal de fichiers et vente et ainsi tenir pour acquis qu'un téléchargement = une vente en moins. Raisonnement fallacieux que ne suit pas la justice lorsqu'il s'agit d'évaluer le "préjudice" des Majors. D'où aussi leur désir d'Hadopi car les poursuites ne sont pas "rentables".

La réalité c'est que la musique est depuis les années 2000 en pleine concurrence avec d'autres acteurs sur le marché "culturel" dont elle n'avait pas à vraiment s'occuper avant : les jeux, les logiciels, les DVD, le forfait téléphonique, internet en lui-même, etc. Elle a en plus profité pendant des années du rééquipement des foyers qui troquaient leur vieux LP usés contre les réédition CD de leurs artistes favoris. Ce qui constitua une superbe culbute financière, la production étant déjà amortie depuis des années. Curieusement, cette période faste n'a pas coïncidé avec un renouveau artistique, cela se serait vu. En tout cas c'est fini, personne ne va jeter ces CD pour en acheter d'autres.

De même, l'offre musicale n'est plus adaptée aux nouveaux types de consommation (sauf pour les sonneries de téléphone avec lesquelles les majors se sucrent sur le dos des artistes). Le CD a entraîné non pas la disparition du disque noir mais celle du 45 tour et de la K7. Les majors se sont goinfrées pendant des années en vendant aux ados des albums de leurs chanteurs kleenex dont la plupart des titres n'étaient que du remplissage. Fini ! Le "môme" télécharge le truc dont on lui bassine les oreilles à la radio et TV et balance le reste. Plus tard, il balanceras sans doute le truc avec en se demandant comment il a pu écouter un machin pareil. De toute façon, c'est du compressé, souvent en mp3, soit au CD ce que la prise de son K7 était au LP.

Même iTunes a validé ce mode de consommation avec ces titres à 0,99 &#8364;. C'est d'ailleurs ce qui a gêné les Majors qui se plaignent qu'il tue la vente d'album. D'où aussi la nouvelle politique tarifaire en échange de l'abandon des DRM sur les titres audio. Une tartuferie. Si un album est bon, et il y en a, il se vendra même sur iTunes.

En vérité, quand tu aimes un artiste, tu achètes son disque. Pas besoin de mettre du civisme ou de la morale : c'est affectif. C'est pour cela que les DRM ne passent pas : ils accusent de fait le public d'être un voleur. C'est un comble puisque c'est celui qui a payé qui s'y trouve confronté. Un signe qui ne trompe pas : la fréquentation aux concerts est en hausse dans les années 2000, et pas grâce aux majors.

Le problème du prix aussi n'est pas anodin. Exemple vécu récemment par moi-même : le nouvel album d'une artiste américaine que j'apprécie beaucoup vient de sortir début avril sur iTunes et Amazon => 9,99 &#8364; sur l'iTunes Store immédiatement, 17,26 &#8364; au "prix vert" sur la FNAC à partir du 27 avril. En sachant qu'il s'agit d'un label indépendant dont il me sera peut-être impossible de trouver l'album dans ma FNAC locale et assurément pas plus dans six mois à Paris (j'ai vécu cela pour un album précédent de la même artiste qu'il m'a fallu commander via Amazon), mon choix a été vite fait : je me suis acheté cet album sur iTunes Store ainsi qu'un deuxième d'un autre groupe : moins de  18 &#8364;.

Comprend bien : j'ai plus de 2000 CD, je suis un mélomane féru de musique classique (ça, pas question de l'acheter en compressé). Je sais que le AAC 256 kps ne sera jamais équivalent à un CD et j'ai le matériel et les oreilles qui vont avec pour l'entendre. Mais je ne suis plus prêt à mettre 20 &#8364; dans un vulgaire bout de plastique afin de nourrir le dividende de monsieur Pinault & famille quand ce que je vais entendre sur ma chaîne me satisfait.

De même, jusqu'aux première années 2000, j'achetais environ une cinquantaine de CD par an. Si j'en achète 3 en cette année 2009, ce sera un événement. Parce que, outre que je puisse me considérer comme "complet" au niveau discographique (deux versions d'opera qui me tentent encore, une sonate de Schubert qui me fait envie), la prochaine dépense que j'envisage est pour un logiciel. Mon Mac et ses petits amis sont devenus mon post de dépense "culturel" numéro 1.

Un "nouveau talent" ? Il a intérêt à être talentueux et à avoir quelque chose à dire ou à montrer pour que je fasse la file des caisses. Pour l'instant, rien vu venir de tel en France.

Alors, ne me bassine plus avec l'argument du téléchargement "de masse" qui pose problème. Ça ne perturbe que les rapaces d'Universal et consorts et leurs rentiers, artistes de l'évasion fiscale.

P.S. : tu abordais le cas des jeux. Sans être versé dans ce domaine (je ne suis absolument pas joueur), il y a une bonne part de publicité et de pêche au client qu'on espère capter pour longtemps dans cette industrie. S'ils lâchent dans la nature un jeu sans protection, c'est calculé. Il ne faut pas nous prendre non plus pour des gogos.


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> pour ne pas reprendre toute l'intervention



J'applaudis à tout rompre. Je n'aurai pas mieux fait. Tout est dit est remarquablement dit.

Je suis comme Moonwalker, féru de musique classique, mais pas que de cela.
J'en ai assez d'entendre tous ces pseudos talents qui se prennent tous pour des Brel, des Gainsbourg, etc ... et tous ces groupes qui croient faire du " art and be", appellation marketing du vrai "rythm and blues". Qu'ils écoutent ceux qu'ils copient. Mais le temps est à la médiocrité ambiante et les vrais artistes ne sont pas connus, pas encore. C'est cela qui tue la musique. Comme on le dit souvent, il n'y a pas de grande et de petite musique, mais de bonne et de mauvaise musique. Tout comme de bons et de mauvais auteurs. Tout comme de bons et de mauvais compositeurs. Aujourd'hui, tout est plus ou moins formaté par quelques "auteurs et/ou compositeurs" dont les jeunes talents doivent s'inspirer. Dès qu'un jeune talent perce, pour durer il doit faire alliance avec le formatage, et perd son originalité.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> P.S. : tu abordais le cas des jeux. Sans être versé dans ce domaine (je ne suis absolument pas joueur), il y a une bonne part de publicité et de pêche au client qu'on espère capter pour longtemps dans cette industrie. S'ils lâchent dans la nature un jeu sans protection, c'est calculé. Il ne faut pas nous prendre non plus pour des gogos.



World of Goo est le fait d'une très petite structure, ils ne sont que deux (trois si on compte le musicos qui était temporairement venu prêter main forte). Et si ils ont lâchés dans la nature leur bébé sans DRM, c'est simplement parce qu'ils sont totalement inutiles. Avec ou sans, ça ne change rien, les jeux sont tout autant piratés. Pour eux c'est juste une perte de temps et d'argent. (cf. l'article de Canard PC)

Maintenant, à titre personnel, je trouve parfaitement dégueulasse le traitement qui a été réservé à ce jeu. On peut pas dire qu'ils se sont foutus de nous, le jeu est très bon, sur les trois OS (et oui, même linux), sans DRM, ET pas cher. Bref, ça me fout la rogne qu'on pirate sans remords ce genre de perle.


----------



## Moonwalker (26 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> World of Goo est le fait d'une très petite structure, ils ne sont que deux (trois si on compte le musicos qui était temporairement venu prêter main forte). Et si ils ont lâchés dans la nature leur bébé sans DRM, c'est simplement parce qu'ils sont totalement inutiles. Avec ou sans, ça ne change rien, les jeux sont tout autant piratés. Pour eux c'est juste une perte de temps et d'argent. (cf. l'article de Canard PC)
> 
> Maintenant, à titre personnel, je trouve parfaitement dégueulasse le traitement qui a été réservé à ce jeu. On peut pas dire qu'ils se sont foutus de nous, le jeu est très bon, sur les trois OS (et oui, même linux), sans DRM, ET pas cher. Bref, ça me fout la rogne qu'on pirate sans remords ce genre de perle.


J'ai fait quelque recherches suite à la mention de ce jeu. Ceux qui l'ont téléchargé sur les torrents ne sont pas brillants c'est sûr. Le jeu est néanmoins resté bénéficiaire, tant mieux pour eux.

Ça montre aussi que la mise à disposition gratuite illégale est une donnée incontournable et qu'il ne sert à rien de pleurer après d'hypothétiques revenus perdus, que le économique n'est pas pertinent.

J'ai aussi du mal à comprendre ce genre de comportement, je ne le fait pas pour un logiciel "standards", je ne me vois pas le faire pour un jeu. 

iWork'09 n'a aucune protection paraît-il, il est sur les torrents selon les éditeurs d'anti-virus, mais ce n'est pas le pseudo-troyan qui m'empêche de le télécharger. Quand j'en aurais besoin, j'irai l'acheter.

On pourrait dire qu'il y a quelque part une éducation à faire... sur ce point, Hadopi sont les châtiments corporelles pour toute pédagogie.

Mais bon, utilisateur de Transmission, je ne vais pas prétendre non plus que tout est copyright-clean sur mes disques durs.


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2009)

Je persiste à penser que, dans l'ensemble des sujets autour de la baisse des ventes des DVD, CD et autres, on oublie un point crucial (à mes yeux en tous cas) qui est la prolifération des objets et de leurs formes.

Ne serait-ce qu'il y a 30 ans, on avait les livres, les VHS, les K7 audio et les vinyles (bientôt les CDs). 30 ans plus tôt, les livres et les vinyles. Et la télévision "simple" et la radio dans les deux cas.

Depuis ? Il y a les consoles de jeux et leurs jeux, les consoles portables et leurs jeux (bis), les téléphones portables et leurs abonnements (et leurs jeux et leurs [c|s]onneries ...), les ordinateurs et leurs abonnements Internet (et leurs jeux, leurs logiciels etc.), la télévision câblée ou satellite.

Tout ça coûte de l'argent et être un humain jeune et moderne coûte un fric fou donc provoque d'autant plus d'envie et frustration chez ceux qui ne peuvent être suffisamment jeunes et modernes ... [et je ne parle pas non plus des coûts dans d'autres domaines : locomotion, habillement et ainsi de suite].

L'erreur assez criante est de croire qu'il est possible de _tout_ acheter, que les ressources et capacités de dépense sont sinon infinies du moins loin de leur extinction.

Pour le reste ... je ne sais pas trop quoi penser de tout ce mic-mac, vu qu'il y a autant de démagogie d'un côté que de l'autre et que c'est vraiment du guignol pur jus. L'ennui est que cela peut ou va déboucher sur une loi avec des effets pervers pénibles. Mais je pense qu'il faut éviter au moins un thème glissant et hors-sujet : la qualité des oeuvres et des artistes.
En clair : il faut défendre/condamner [faites votre choix] la possibilité de télécharger/copier/... une oeuvre indépendamment de sa supposée qualité. Si on commence à dire : non pour Bach (c'est trop bien) et oui pour Telemann (il le mérite, ce nase), c'est fichu d'avance.


----------



## rizoto (26 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Primo : arrête immédiatement avec ce mot de "piratage". Ça me fout en rogne ! Les pirates sont des gens qui attaquent les bateaux à l'arme de guerre dans le Golfe d'Aden et dans le détroit de Malaka.
> 
> Deuxio : "téléchargement de masse" c'est beau sur le papier et surtout devant une caméra mais ça veut dire quoi ? Mac OS X 10.5.7 sera massivement téléchargée prochainement, je peux te le prédire. Chaque page internet que je lis dans mon navigateur est téléchargée.



C'est de la dialectique. On est pas la pour revoir l'ethnimologie des termes qu'on utilise

Aujourd'hui (hors Somalie) un pirate telecharge de la musique dans une baie qui porte très bien son nom !  



Moonwalker a dit:


> S'ils lâchent dans la nature un jeu sans protection, c'est calculé. Il ne faut pas nous prendre non plus pour des gogos.



Donc si j'applique ton raisonnement, il est tout a fait normal de coller des DRM aux morceaux de musiques ?




Mobyduck a dit:


> World of Goo est le fait d'une très petite structure, ils ne sont que deux (trois si on compte le musicos qui était temporairement venu prêter main forte). Et si ils ont lâchés dans la nature leur bébé sans DRM, c'est simplement parce qu'ils sont totalement inutiles. Avec ou sans, ça ne change rien, les jeux sont tout autant piratés. Pour eux c'est juste une perte de temps et d'argent. (cf. l'article de Canard PC)
> 
> Maintenant, à titre personnel, je trouve parfaitement dégueulasse le traitement qui a été réservé à ce jeu. On peut pas dire qu'ils se sont foutus de nous, le jeu est très bon, sur les trois OS (et oui, même linux), sans DRM, ET pas cher. Bref, ça me fout la rogne qu'on pirate sans remords ce genre de perle.







Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai fait quelque recherches suite à la mention de ce jeu. Ceux qui l'ont téléchargé sur les torrents ne sont pas brillants c'est sûr. Le jeu est néanmoins resté bénéficiaire, tant mieux pour eux.
> 
> Ça montre aussi que la mise à disposition gratuite illégale est une donnée incontournable et qu'il ne sert à rien de pleurer après d'hypothétiques revenus perdus, que le économique n'est pas pertinent.
> 
> J'ai aussi du mal à comprendre ce genre de comportement, je ne le fait pas pour un logiciel "standards", je ne me vois pas le faire pour un jeu.



En résume, vous constatez que malgré un tarif bas, l'absence de protection, et une demo, un jeu innovant, amusant ... bref un bon jeu  s'est retrouve pirater massivement (désolé moonwalker  )

Vous êtes des gens bien, vous telechargez légalement tous vos morceaux et vos logiciels. Hors ils semblerait que ce soit loin d'être le cas de tout le monde.

Ce que je veux donc dire, c'est que le (non) consommateur a aussi sa part de responsabilite dans cette histoire. Sans rejoindre les propos debiles de Lefebvre, depuis napster, le net est une zone de non droit (d'auteur)


----------



## divoli (26 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ce que je veux donc dire, c'est que le (non) consommateur a aussi sa part de responsabilite dans cette histoire. Sans rejoindre les propos debiles de Lefebvre, depuis napster, le net est une zone de non droit (d'auteur)



Bah sans parler de la musique obtenue à l'arrache comme dans des temps anciens (cf. l'exemple de Huexley), ce phénomène n'est vraiment pas nouveau. C'est simplement la forme qui change, et d'obtenir de grandes quantités d'oeuvres ou d'informations en un minimum de temps, depuis son fauteuil devant son ordinateur.

Pendant longtemps j'ai vu des gens se prêter des bouquins, alors qu'ils n'avaient été acheté que par une seule personne. Cela n'a jamais choqué grand monde, c'est rentré dans les moeurs.

Et quand vous achetez un magazine, ou même un simple quotidien, et que vos collègues ou vos amis vous demandent de leur prêter pour lire tel ou tel page, vous leur répondez quoi ? "Ah ben non c'est du piratage, vous n'avez qu'à l'acheter" ?
C'est une situation que j'ai longtemps vu, bien avant l'avènement d'internet, et qui existe encore, en milieu professionnel ou extra-professionnel; un tel média peut se retrouver ainsi dans les mains de dix personnes qui ne l'ont aucunement acheté.

Le problème, avec internet, c'est que cette situation s'est amplifiée d'une manière considérable.


----------



## rizoto (27 Avril 2009)

divoli a dit:


> Bah sans parler de la musique obtenue à l'arrache comme dans des temps anciens (cf. l'exemple de Huexley), ce phénomène n'est vraiment pas nouveau. C'est simplement la forme qui change, et d'obtenir de grandes quantités d'oeuvres ou d'informations en un minimum de temps, depuis son fauteuil devant son ordinateur.
> 
> Pendant longtemps j'ai vu des gens se prêter des bouquins, alors qu'ils n'avaient été acheté que par une seule personne. Cela n'a jamais choqué grand monde, c'est rentré dans les moeurs.
> 
> ...



Il ne faut pas tout mélanger. Il y aune grosse difference entre un prêt et une utilisation "illégale" 

Le livre que tu pretes, tu ne le scannes pas et tu ne le mets pas a disposition de ttout le monde sur internet. Et puis quand tu le prêtes, tu ne peux plus l'utiliser.


----------



## divoli (27 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Il ne faut pas tout mélanger. Il y aune grosse difference entre un prêt et une utilisation "illégale"
> 
> Le livre que tu pretes, tu ne le scannes pas et tu ne le mets pas a disposition de ttout le monde sur internet. Et puis quand tu le prêtes, tu ne peux plus l'utiliser.



Non, je ne suis pas d'accord. Tu profites du contenu sans en avoir rétribué l'auteur, qui lui, a pourtant mis ce contenu en vente pour en être rétribué en retour (le support en lui-même n'a aucune importance).

Mais bon, ta réflexion est typique du fait que ce genre de situation est rentré dans les moeurs depuis fort longtemps; plus personne n'y voit à redire. A la rigueur, désormais, beaucoup trouvent cela "normal", ou du moins ne se posent même plus la question. Et pourtant, cela s'assimile aussi à une forme de piratage...


----------



## tatouille (27 Avril 2009)

l'industrie du haschish etant dans un tel etat, comme le dit Francis Caibrel: si tu n'as pas de quoi payer arrete de fumer. tu me files une latte? non t'es ouf c'est du piratage 

non a part cela partager quelque chose entre un nombre limite de personne , 

et somme toute pour tout ces supports: ils avaient une durer de vie tres limitee; 
si tu pretes ton journal a trois cent personnes, ou meme un cd a certain potes rayeur dans l'ame...

c'est tres different avec le pure bit-numerique, reproduisable meme si altere, c'est la facilite de reproduction de l'objet incrimine qui est problematique pas la masse de diffusion

mais je suis tout a fait d'accord:  deja dit  dans un premier post: c'est un probleme de morale, de societe d'education et une loi ne peut pas apprendre aux gens: torches toi sinon tu pues du cul

et le faite que cela coince montre bien que le probleme est un peu plus complex que:les mechants petits citoyens qui piquent des sous aux gros riches, vous allez recevoir un coup de baton ... guignol ...

clarification: l'industrie fait face au premier bien de consomation qui ne va pas tomber en rade et t'obliger a en acheter un autre


----------



## RaelRiaK (27 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> J'applaudis à tout rompre. Je n'aurai pas mieux fait. Tout est dit est remarquablement dit.
> 
> Je suis comme Moonwalker, féru de musique classique, mais pas que de cela.
> J'en ai assez d'entendre tous ces pseudos talents qui se prennent tous pour des Brel, des Gainsbourg, etc ... et tous ces groupes qui croient faire du " art and be", appellation marketing du vrai "rythm and blues". Qu'ils écoutent ceux qu'ils copient. Mais le temps est à la médiocrité ambiante et les vrais artistes ne sont pas connus, pas encore. C'est cela qui tue la musique. Comme on le dit souvent, il n'y a pas de grande et de petite musique, mais de bonne et de mauvaise musique. Tout comme de bons et de mauvais auteurs. Tout comme de bons et de mauvais compositeurs. Aujourd'hui, tout est plus ou moins formaté par quelques "auteurs et/ou compositeurs" dont les jeunes talents doivent s'inspirer. Dès qu'un jeune talent perce, pour durer il doit faire alliance avec le formatage, et perd son originalité.



Encore une fois je cite tes paroles d'une lucidité remarquable sans vouloir en rajouter. Ce qui tue la musique n'est pas le fait de millions de personnes à ce point en demande d'une écoute neuve que l'argent devient un vraie limite (je parle du "pirate"), mais plutôt le besoin de notre société a mettre un prix, un format, et une cible définit sur tout et n'importe quoi. Tant et si bien que la célébrité d'aujourd'hui rejoint l'anonymat de demain. Qui dans quelques années voir même quelques mois se souviendra des vagues "artistes" ayant sortie un album passé en boucle à la radio parce que non dérangeant. J'aimerais si vous le voulez bien parler de certaines chansons peut être pas du gout de tout le monde, mais qui auront j'en suis certains marquées le temps tout en défiant toutes les loi de la mercatique : 
- Bohemian Rapsody de Queen : un Single de plus de 6 minutes et ce en 3 mouvement magistraux, une des chansons les plus vendu au monde, et encore aujourd'hui
- Stairway to Heaven de Led Zepplin : un single de plus de 8 minutes !! Qui ne la connais pas, à renfort d'arpèges sur 12 cordes, et d'acide guitares électriques?
- Paranoid Android de Radiohead : un single de 6 minutes 30 en trois mouvement qui a hanté les radio anglaises pendants des mois, propulsant le groupe du sympa groupe de rock un peu fous à celui de groupe reconnu dans le monde entier.
- Comfortably Numb de Pink Floyd, une chansons qui saisie les foules encore aujourd'hui ...

Bref le publique est mal compris. On veux croire que la "soupe" convient, mais elle s'oublie, on est pas reconnaissant pour elle, et surtout : on ne l'achète pas!! 

Voyez vous les mouvement passionné, les hordes d'auditeurs fébriles à la découverte d'un nouvel opus de longues saga audiophoniques? Non, cela n'existe plus.

Autrefois la musique était la part des mescénes, passionnés de musique encourageant les jeunes talents à creuser toujours plus loin dans leur coeur et leur âmes les notes qui nous hante aujourd'hui faute de relève sérieuse et consistante, ces gens qu'on appelé alors des producteurs toujours en quétes de nouveauté, et qui parvenaient a stimuler tellement bien leur poulains qu'ils sortaient un album par an : Genesis 1970-1981 : 10 albums (9 merveilles), Pink Floyd : 1967-1979 : 11 albums, dont certains parmi les plus vendu au mondes.
Aujourd'hui un producteur est un homme d'argent, un investisseur, et non plus un fasciné ... Mais il pleure qu'on achète plus.

C'est du moins mon point de vue ...


----------



## tatouille (27 Avril 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> oui ...


 mais moi ce que je ""veux" quand j'achete shakira, c'est shakira, ca musique je m'en branle


----------



## huexley (27 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> mais moi ce que je ""veux" quand j'achete shakira, c'est shakira, ca musique je m'en branle



Encore un fan de Shagira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Effectivement prêter un livre c'est aussi une forme de piratage, reste la notion de volume, ma mère et ma grand-mère, ca fait deux personnes, quand j'ai mis le dernier album de GreenDay en ligne alors qu'il n'est pas encore en ligne au meilleur moments j avais plusieurs milliers de peers !

_(je déconne hein j'ai pas seedé greenday)_


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> mais moi ce que je ""veux" quand j'achete shakira, c'est shakira, ca musique je m'en branle



Si j'ai bien compris, c'est "l'objet du désir" qui importe, pas son uvre, et moins encore ses droits d'artistes. La musique a donc peu ou pas d'importance.  Mais pirater les morceaux de la nana en question, ce n'est pas l'obtenir elle !   À moins que la téléportation par téléchargement ait été inventée récemment 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------

j'vous avez bien dit que la loi Hadopi ferait jaillir une multitude de propos. La source ne sera pas tari d'ici à demain


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Avril 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> - Bohemian Rapsody de Queen : un Single de plus de 6 minutes et ce en 3 mouvement magistraux, une des chansons les plus vendu au monde, et encore aujourd'hui
> - Stairway to Heaven de Led Zepplin : un single de plus de 8 minutes !! Qui ne la connais pas, à renfort d'arpèges sur 12 cordes, et d'acide guitares électriques?
> - Paranoid Android de Radiohead : un single de 6 minutes 30 en trois mouvement qui a hanté les radio anglaises pendants des mois, propulsant le groupe du sympa groupe de rock un peu fous à celui de groupe reconnu dans le monde entier.
> - Comfortably Numb de Pink Floyd, une chansons qui saisie les foules encore aujourd'hui ...



Merci , je n'avais plus de titre en tête à télécharger


----------



## RaelRiaK (27 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Si j'ai bien compris, c'est "l'objet du désir" qui importe, pas son uvre, et moins encore ses droits d'artistes. La musique a donc peu ou pas d'importance.  Mais pirater les morceaux de la nana en question, ce n'est pas l'obtenir elle !   À moins que la téléportation par téléchargement ait été inventée récemment
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h36 ----------
> 
> j'vous avez bien dit que la loi Hadopi ferait jaillir une multitude de propos. La source ne sera pas tari d'ici à demain



Il y a un épisode de futurama sur le téléchargement de star. Je pense donc que le "pirate" qui s'est exprimé plus haut vie en l'an 3000 ...

Brèves de plaisanterie, je n'avais pas réalisé que ce qui tuait la musique également et l'attrait qu'on lui porte. Je ne parle pas d'argent, mais d'intérêt. En tant que musiciens membre d'un groupe, je remarque un comportement très frustrant : en France, quand on vient dans un pub pour écouter de la musique, on vient entendre, entendre et ré-entendre ce que l'on a déjà écouté 30 fois à la radio en venant au pub ... On aime pas découvrir, on aime pas se dire "bon aller du neuf", si bien que lorsque certaines chansons moins hypra connues sont jouées, et bien il arrive de perdre le publique, et il faut un bon gros tubes radiophonique pour faire lever tout le monde, c'est désarmant.

Ca c'est d'un coté ce à quoi le publique aspire. Mais Apple prouve qu'en ne donnant pas forcément au publique ce qu'il attend, il obtient d'excellent résultat. Aussi, je répète, carrésser les auditeur dans le sens du poil de l'oreille (elle est fine ...) ne donnera aucun regain d'intérêt pour la musique, mais au contraire saisir le publique par du neuf, là il y aurait de quoi faire. 

J'en veux pour preuves les petites perles musicales citées plus haut qui n'ont rien de "radio friendly" et qui ont pourtant hantées nos postes des semaines durant.


----------



## rizoto (27 Avril 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Il y a un épisode de futurama sur le téléchargement de star. Je pense donc que le "pirate" qui s'est exprimé plus haut vie en l'an 3000 ...
> 
> Brèves de plaisanterie, je n'avais pas réalisé que ce qui tuait la musique également et l'attrait qu'on lui porte. Je ne parle pas d'argent, mais d'intérêt. En tant que musiciens membre d'un groupe, je remarque un comportement très frustrant : en France, quand on vient dans un pub pour écouter de la musique, on vient entendre, entendre et ré-entendre ce que l'on a déjà écouté 30 fois à la radio en venant au pub ... On aime pas découvrir, on aime pas se dire "bon aller du neuf", si bien que lorsque certaines chansons moins hypra connues sont jouées, et bien il arrive de perdre le publique, et il faut un bon gros tubes radiophonique pour faire lever tout le monde, c'est désarmant.
> 
> ...



J'avour avoir un peu de mal a comprendre le sens de ton message et le lien avec HADOPI


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2009)

PC INpact publie la lettre envoyée par Jean François Copé aux députés de l'UMP.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Avril 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Il y a un épisode de futurama sur le téléchargement de star. Je pense donc que le "pirate" qui s'est exprimé plus haut vie en l'an 3000 ...
> 
> Brèves de plaisanterie, je n'avais pas réalisé que ce qui tuait la musique également et l'attrait qu'on lui porte. Je ne parle pas d'argent, mais d'intérêt. En tant que musiciens membre d'un groupe, je remarque un comportement très frustrant : en France, quand on vient dans un pub pour écouter de la musique, on vient entendre, entendre et ré-entendre ce que l'on a déjà écouté 30 fois à la radio en venant au pub ... On aime pas découvrir, on aime pas se dire "bon aller du neuf", si bien que lorsque certaines chansons moins hypra connues sont jouées, et bien il arrive de perdre le publique, et il faut un bon gros tubes radiophonique pour faire lever tout le monde, c'est désarmant.
> 
> ...



Et oui, l'ami ! Éducation, goût, intérêt, curiosité, dans tout, art, science, technique, etc. tout est question d'éducation, de goût, d'intérêt, de curiosité. Mais ceci est autre débat, passionnant par ailleurs.

La loi Hadopi se traite pas de cela, mais de consommation, de consommation de produits culturels (quelle horreur !), d'industrie musicale et cinématographique, en bref, de "biens" mal acquis par téléchargement illégal. Peut - être, un jour prochain, parlera - t - on de téléchargement illégal de livres pour alimenter les ebooks. Quoi que  je n'en suis pas encore bien sûr. Un ebook ne remplacera jamais l'objet d'art que peut être un livre. Et comment télécharger un tableau ? En fait, le problème est situé principalement au niveau de l'éducation, et, à moindre degré, de la relation entre l'uvre véhiculée et le support qui la véhicule. Une peinture ne pas pas être véhiculée autrement qu'en déplaçant physiquement le tableau d'un point à un autre. S'il l'uvre est dans un musée, l'on va la contempler dans le musée. Il en est de même des sculptures, et des monuments (par opposition à constructions ou bâtiments). Ces uvres - là ne sont pas téléchargeables. On ne peut qu'en avoir des reproductions légales ou illégales (copie de tableau et sculpture). Télécharger une reproduction dématérialisée n'est pas condamnable en soi. La photographie pourrait être assimilée à la peinture. Mais, à moins que l'uvre soit unique (destruction du négatif original, de la diapo original, du fichier RAW de l'APN) elle est facilement reproductible par copie. Une pièce de théâtre, un spectacle musical, un spectacle de danse, tous ne sont pas téléchargeables. Ils peuvent être diffusés, enregistrés, portés sur média, mais, tout comme un tableau, il s'agit de copie. Reprendre une pièce de théâtre, un spectacle musical, un spectacle de danse, n'est ni un plagiat, ni une copie, mais une interprétation. Tout comme un "remake" au cinéma. Tout comme la même chanson chantée par différents interprètes. Où ça se gâte, c'est que le cinéma, art pendant longtemps, et encore parfois de nos jours, est tributaire d'un support qui doit être reproductible pour être diffusé largement. La numérisation n'est qu'un avatar de la pellicule (difficilement "piratable" car bien protégée par les circuits de diffusions cinématographiques). Et le DVD, produit dérivé industriel, ne peut pas être accusé d'une crise quelconque du cinéma. Les gens vont au cinéma, et c'est moins coûteux qu'un DVD qui coûte deux places de cinéma. De toute façon, le DVD n'est mis sur le marché qu'après l'amortissement du film. Quant aux téléchargements de films cinématographiques quels en sont les destinataires ? Mettent-ils vraiment en vraiment en danger la création cinématographique ? Ça reste à montrer, n'en déplaise à M. Bertrand Tavernier pour qui j'ai, par ailleurs, beaucoup d'admiration pour l'uvre et la culture cinématographique. La musique ? Autrefois, il n'y avait que le concert, pour entendre, et les partitions pour jouer. Puis, le phonographe est arrivé, avec son cortège de rouleaux, puis de disques vinyles. Plus proche de nous, l'informatique s'est introduite partout, et la diffusion musicale, hors spectacle, a pris son essor grâce aux CD, pur produit dérivé de l'informatique. L'espoir de diffusion mondiale des artistes n'était plus limitée à l'élite. Elle devint accessible à tous ceux dont le talent était (est) réel, et à tous ceux dont l'espérance de profit (selon les règles de la marchandisation) était forte. Et tout le beau monde des majors s'est fait un matelas d'or sur des compilations, des rééditions, des fausses nouveautés, grâce un savant mécano de fusions acquisition d'éditeurs, des vrais au sens artistique reconnu. Art subjectif particulièrement fragile, la musique, composée de sons caressant ou agressant l'oreille, a été industrialisée, "financiarisée". Aujourd'hui, il s'agit de maintenir la poule aux d'or de la vente de galettes de plastique, et absolument pas de diffuser l'un des arts le plus subtil, sinon le plus subtil. Le téléchargement illégal là-dedans ? Un simple haro sur le baudet de consommateur, avec force de faux arguments, des responsables politiques dont le niveau d'éducation artistique laisse beaucoup à désirer, et des lois scélérates et iniques. Les artistes là-dedans ? Ils vivent sur leur planète. Et peu semblent vraiment au fait de la loi. Il faut dire que tout est mis en uvre pour cela : désinformation avec la locution "protection de la création", plus beau fleuron de la propagande officielle. La musique, qu'elle soit bonne ou mauvaise, n'appartient plus aux musiciens, mais à ceux qui la diffusent. Amis musiciens, réveillez - vous. La loi tend à défendre ceux qui vivent de vos uvres, et non pas les uvres que vous créez.


----------



## RaelRiaK (27 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> J'avour avoir un peu de mal a comprendre le sens de ton message et le lien avec HADOPI



C'est juste une description de l'incompréhension du marché de la musique actuel. En fait je reproche à HADOPI une motivation mauvaise : penser que si la musique se vend de moins en moins c'est du fait du "piratage". Je dirais que c'est plutôt une volonté des producteur de se cantonner à ce qui "marche" aujourd'hui musicalement parlant. Si bien qu'en réalité, bien qu'ils réussissent à déplacer certaines foules, elles sont des foules à l'affection volatile, qui ne s'attache pas et ne se passionne pas sur le long terme. 

Résultat : beaucoup de personne, dont moi, ne s'intéresse que peu au marché de la musique, et pourtant j'achète ma musique. J'achète tous les albums que j'aime et que j'écoute, bref cela ne m'arrive pas souvent, mais quand ça m'arrive je en réfléchi pas.

Prenez l'exemple du dernier Archive. Il est sortie, je suis allé à carrefour, je l'ai acheté je l'ai écouté, sans réfléchir parce que je savais que je ne serais pas déçu. Mais vu les tendances musicales très orientés commerce radio, je ne ferais pas ça pour découvrir, je serais déçu 9 fois sur 10. 

Cette incompréhension du marché fait qu'on conditionne les gens à écouter à peu près toujours la même chose, ce qui explique également la réticence du plus grand nombre à la nouveauté, et donc à l'achat impulsif de CD.

Alors il est très facile de rejeter la faute sur le "piratage" (personnellement je ne télécharge pas, si rien ne sort de bien en magasin, sur les réseaux torrent c'est pareil ...), mais si on savait inspirer de nouveau l'envie de découvrir et de faire de la musique par passion, pas par commerce, je pense qu'on aurait un marché un peu plus florissant.

J'espère avoir exposer mon point de vu clairement, mais c'est vrai que je pourrais parler des heures de ce sujet, donc je suis en mode "fleuve" quand il s'agit de musique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Mais je pense qu'il faut éviter au moins un thème glissant et hors-sujet : la qualité des oeuvres et des artistes.
> En clair : il faut défendre/condamner [faites votre choix] la possibilité de télécharger/copier/... une oeuvre indépendamment de sa supposée qualité. Si on commence à dire : non pour Bach (c'est trop bien) et oui pour Telemann (il le mérite, ce nase), c'est fichu d'avance.


La question n'est pas de savoir s'il faut télécharger illégalement ou pas les merdes. Mais puisque cette loi prétend défendre la création, il conviendrait de s'interroger sur l'état de la création aujourd'hui en France et de la place qu'occupe la question financière dans la création. Car elle est là la vraie question. Celle du piratage est un faux problème.
Et ça permettrait de mettre en évidence que ce que défend cette loi n'est pas la création mais les intérêts financiers des majors.

En plus, quand tu écoutes le discours idyllique d'Albanel, tu as l'impression qu'il n'y a que des Bashung, Chabrol,... Au moins, ça remettrait les pendules à l'heure.


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Peut - être, un jour prochain, parlera - t - on de téléchargement illégal de livres pour alimenter les ebooks. Quoi que  je n'en suis pas encore bien sûr. Un ebook ne remplacera jamais l'objet d'art que peut être un livre. Et comment télécharger un tableau ?



Aujourd'hui, le confort n'y est pas en effet, mais il nous est promis du papier électronique et des livres à téléchargés dans un futur proche, la technologie est la, elle n'est juste pas disponible à grande échelle.

Mais si on attend un peu, il sera aussi confortable de lire un livre papier que lire un livre électronique. L'odeur du moisie en moins, mais peut-être cèle de l'imprimerie restituée pour les nostalgiques.

Là, le piratage de eBook prendra tout son sens et on aura droit a Hadoppi 2?

Pareille pour les tableaux, les gens se contenteront peut-être d'un affichage sur leur écran HD de l'uvre, entre deux photos de leurs enfants. Pourquoi pas.

On est dans l'ère de la médiocrité, les gens se content de peu de chose et les producteurs de divertissement ne leur donne que ce qu'ils demandent. Du moins, pour la masse.

Les autres, ceux qui veulent des choses un peu plus réfléchies ne sont pas assez malheureusement, car eux n'ont pas tous les mêmes goûts. Tant pis.


----------



## jolicrasseux (27 Avril 2009)

Iluro, iDuck, et +, vos positions et vos propos font du bien !
A mon avis, le sujet principal est l'accession par le plus grand nombre à la musique, la littérature, et les arts en général. Les jugements de valeur sont un autre sujet. 
Que des êtres humains que nous avons élus pour nous représenter et nous conduire vers un avenir meilleur édifient des barrières ou des murs pour limiter cette accessibilité à une élite ou aux nantis sous un prétexte économique est simplement honteux et odieux. 
Retour à l'obscurantisme, à l'élitisme, à la bourgeoisie d'antan, à une nouvelle lutte des classes... avec des arguments fallacieux et des mensonges.
Honte à ces gens là !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2009)

Hadopi: les dix propositions de Jacques Attali.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: les dix propositions de Jacques Attali.



J'oberve que Jacques Attali fait preuve d'une lucidité qui a cours sur Mac G. Son observation en ce qui concerne la licence globale en cours de mise au point par les majors devrait inciter les hadopistes à comprendre la turpitude de leur idéologie. Une loi pas encore votée, et déjà inapplicable. faut le faire  !   

J'aime assez aussi: 
*science-fiction-avenir-hadopi-projet* 

De toute façon, dans cette politique autoritaire qui enfle à se poser des questions sur l'art et la manière d'user de la démocratie pour accéder au pouvoir et la bafouer ensuite etc. etc. le pire est encore à venir, et sans téléchargement illégal.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h21 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, le confort n'y est pas en effet, mais il nous est promis du papier électronique et des livres à téléchargés dans un futur proche, la technologie est la, elle n'est juste pas disponible à grande échelle.
> 
> Mais si on attend un peu, il sera aussi confortable de lire un livre papier que lire un livre électronique. L'odeur du moisie en moins, mais peut-être cèle de l'imprimerie restituée pour les nostalgiques.
> 
> ...



Pour résumer, les gens se contenterons d'un monde purement virtuel !

Je n'y crois pas trop, car l'on sait que si la vente de CD baisse, la fréquentation des salles de spectacles augmente. Cela tend à démontrer que les gens préfèrent un monde réel à un monde virtuel. Il en est de même des musées. Et je ne crois pas que la caractéristique odeur des livres soit condamnée par l'absence d'odeur d'un ebook, et que le plaisir de tourner les pages et de sentir le papier sous les doigts soit détruit par l'absence de contact qu'un ebook avec télécommande permettra.


----------



## Moonwalker (27 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> (...)
> J'aime assez aussi:
> *science-fiction-avenir-hadopi-projet*
> 
> (...)



Z'avez vu ? Il y a un "Vladimir Harkonnen, baron" qui a signé. 

Fine allusion au "Paul Atréides" de la pétition SACEM des 10 000 "artistes".


----------



## teo (27 Avril 2009)

Excellent!
Et évidemment présent, Norman Spinrad&#8230; un cyber depuis toujours :love:


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Pour résumer, les gens se contenterons d'un monde purement virtuel !



Pas du tout puisque justement on essaie de recréer les sensations du réel au travers des mondes virtuels; il suffit de voir tous ces gadgets avec vibreur ou autre. Les humains ont besoin de ce contact réel et c'est pour ça que la plupart des choses ne sont pas menacées par le piratage, mais il faut s'adapter.

Pour la musique, il suffit de voir les DJ, ils continuent a mixer avec des vinyles alors que les platines de scratch ou autre existent avec des CD voir des iPod. mais ce n'est pas pareil.

Le CD n'a pas tué le vinyle pour ceux qui aiment cet objet, il est toujours là. Par contre, la cassette audio elle a bien disparu, car elle n'apportait rien de plus que le reste.


----------



## Lapin Masqué (27 Avril 2009)

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir dans le CD, étrangement l'industrie n'a pas su donner de la valeur au CD, un Vinyle on le garde longtemps, on aime le voir vieillir, on le cajole, un CD on le prête, on le perd, on le fout n'importe où et au final il n'a aucune valeur.

C'est surtout en ce sens que HADOPI semble totalement décalé, il faut que les artistes distribuent et gagnent de l'argent avec leur art, mais le support qu'est le CD n'est pas adapté à l'art car il ne vit pas. Une toile vit, un livre vit, un Vinyle vit, un CD se consomme.

Car dans mon cas j'achète les CD/Vinyles des groupes que je trouves géniaux, Queen, Led Zeppelin, j'en passe. Mais la musique jetable qu'on nous passe en boucle, je la télécharge.

Une loi qui protège les auteurs, oui mais une loi qui protège un support aussi plat que le CD, non.


----------



## arkhos (28 Avril 2009)

pour les amateurs de petites phrases, je viens de trouver sur hadopi les deux phrases qui résume selon moi le mieux ce texte :

   Le projet "antipiratage" n'est ni de droite ni de gauche. Il est à côté de la plaque. (Bertrand Le Gendre)

C'est court, concis et ça résume parfaitement le projet de loi


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Avril 2009)

Suite à la réunion de la Commission des lois, il a été réintroduit dans le projet de loi Hadopi l'instauration de la double peine pour l'abonné. Celui qui aura une suspension de son abonnement devra continuer de le payer.

Sinon on annonce le retour des amendements Beatles et amnistie des P2Pistes.


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Avril 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Z'avez vu ? Il y a un "Vladimir Harkonnen, baron" qui a signé.
> 
> Fine allusion au "Paul Atréides" de la pétition SACEM des 10 000 "artistes".



Oui, ça m'a amusé   

J'ai aussi trouvé étonnant que quelques grands de la SF ne soient pas cités : Asimov, Van Vogt, P. K. Dick, et d'autres  A. C. Clarke, bref, tous ces auteurs qui, comme Orwel, avaient "prédit" le monde vers lequel nous acheminons, et dont la loi Hadopi est un fragment significatif.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h24 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> Suite à la réunion de la Commission des lois, il a été réintroduit dans le projet de loi Hadopi l'instauration de la double peine pour l'abonné. Celui qui aura une suspension de son abonnement devra continuer de le payer.
> 
> Sinon on annonce le retour des amendements Beatles et amnistie des P2Pistes.



Et oui, il faut bien que le cochon de payant paye, coupable ou non   

Tout est mis en uvre pour durcir la loi à un niveau tel qu'elle devienne réellement dissuasive. C'est la dissuasion par la " terreur"    

Ainsi elle produira un effet contraire. On trouvera très vite sur le Net les moyens de s'en affranchir. En téléchargement légal et gratuit  :love: :love: :love:   

En politique, une telle obstination peut devenir dévastatrice. La loi n'est pas à la veille d'être mise en application. Et elle a encore quelques obstacles à franchir


----------



## huexley (28 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ainsi elle produira un effet contraire. On trouvera très vite sur le Net les moyens de s'en affranchir. En téléchargement légal et gratuit  :love: :love: :love:



Pourquoi attendre quand tout est déjà disponible


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Avril 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Pourquoi attendre quand tout est déjà disponible



Parce que ça n'a aucun intérêt tant que la loi n'est pas en vigueur !


----------



## Aomic (28 Avril 2009)

Lapin Masqué a dit:


> Je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'avenir dans le CD, étrangement l'industrie n'a pas su donner de la valeur au CD, un Vinyle on le garde longtemps, on aime le voir vieillir, on le cajole, un CD on le prête, on le perd, on le fout n'importe où et au final il n'a aucune valeur.



Je me permet une petite intrusion. Je lis ce sujet depuis un petit moment et il revient souvent que le cd apparait comme un produit ... éphémère on va dire. Négligable, à la limite, non noble (c'est dur à expliquer mon truc ^^) Bref, on achète, on jette, on en prend pas soin,...

Suis surement vieux jeu alors, mais mes cd, je les aime, je les cajole, je les bichonne. Quand j'aime un artiste, j'aime l'objet cd, avec le livret, les crédits, les paroles même parfois (pratique quand on est pas bilingue). Je ne me vois pas n'avoir les albums de certain artistes qu'en support numérique.

Je suis une vilaine pirate comme beaucoup (enfin à moindre titre, pas de réseau P2P pour moi). J'ai pris la mauvaise habitude de "tester" un album avant de l'acheter. Je le met dans mon lecteur MP3, je le teste en balade, voir si je me lasse au bout de 2 jours ou pas. Si j'aime, je vais sur amazon.com ou à Carrefour et j'achète. Si j'aime pas, poubelle. Je dois même dire que sans cette technique je serais passé à coté d'artistes auxquels je n'aurais pas prêté une oreille.
Mais je me vois mal n'avoir qu'un support immatériel. J'aime toucher l'objet, me l'approprier en quelque sorte. 

Voilà, je suis une espèce en voie de dispartion, j'aime les cd


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Avril 2009)

Tiens, d'après Bruno Lion ( éditeur de musique) c'est Apple qui fixe ses tarifs... dernière question d'une interview sur PCi.
Est-ce vrai? ou est-ce de la désinformartion?


----------



## rizoto (28 Avril 2009)

Tiens je viens de percuter suite a notre discussion "prêt de livre"...

Que pensent les éditeurs des bibliothèques, des médiathèques?

Merde de quoi, C'est des endroits ou tu rentres comme ca tranquille, tu t'inscris sans rien payer et tu peux prendre des livres et des Cd. C'est un monde quand même ...

Des livres gratuits et accessibles. Ça doit en faire des euros en moins pour la FNAC. Il faut légiférer rapidement pour le bien de nos écrivains !


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Avril 2009)

Aomic a dit:


> Je me permet une petite intrusion. Je lis ce sujet depuis un petit moment et il revient souvent que le cd apparait comme un produit ... éphémère on va dire. Négligable, à la limite, non noble (c'est dur à expliquer mon truc ^^) Bref, on achète, on jette, on en prend pas soin,...
> 
> Suis surement vieux jeu alors, mais mes cd, je les aime, je les cajole, je les bichonne. Quand j'aime un artiste, j'aime l'objet cd, avec le livret, les crédits, les paroles même parfois (pratique quand on est pas bilingue). Je ne me vois pas n'avoir les albums de certain artistes qu'en support numérique.
> 
> ...



Pas d'inquiétude à avoir. Nous sommes aux moins deux.    
Bel exemple du "piratage" qui fait acheter ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> Tiens je viens de percuter suite a notre discussion "prêt de livre"...
> 
> Que pensent les éditeurs des bibliothèques, des médiathèques?
> 
> ...



Dur, dur   
Ça, c'est du piratage légal !


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Avril 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Tiens, d'après Bruno Lion ( éditeur de musique) c'est Apple qui fixe ses tarifs... dernière question d'une interview sur PCi.
> Est-ce vrai? ou est-ce de la désinformartion?



Ce type est un menteur. Il n'y a pas d'autre mot pour qualifier ça. Ces propos dans l'interview ne sont qu'un digest des billevesées déjà maintes fois répétées par le lobby Hadopi. Les "images fausses", la SACEM s'en est fait une spécialité, comme celle données par sa pétition de 10 000 "artistes" (salutation à Paul Atréïde). Au passage, très sympa de dire que c'est la ministre qui se plante alors qu'elle ne fait que reprendre vos propos en bon perroquet. Ils n'ont même pas le courage de leurs écrits. Des minables et des mufles.

Chercher à connaître la vérité dans le tissu de mensonges déversés par ces gens = totalitarisme. On est en plein dans la novlangue orwelienne.

La tarification sur iTunes Store a fait l'objet chaque année d'âpres discussions entre les majors et Apple. Il y a eu suffisamment de déclarations tonitruantes de part et d'autres sur ce sujet pour que la position de chacun soit connues : Majors => DRM+prix variable ; Apple => prix fixe 0,99 &#8364; sans DRM. La situation d'aujourd'hui est le résultat d'un compromis. Apple n'est pas le seul acteur du marché de la musique en ligne (Amazon ne compte pas pour des prunes), même en France il y a la FNAC et Virgin. Ces deux officines se sont fourvoyées pendant des années avec les DRM Microsoft et un format de piètre qualité.

Je ne répéterai pas ici ce que j'ai déjà dis précédemment de la baisse des ventes de CD, mais je constate un grand absent des calculs de ce monsieur, la taxe sur les supports numériques qui vient gonfler les comptes de son employeur chaque année et redevable qu'on ait ou non copié une oeuvre d'un de leurs sociétaires.

La SACEM n'est qu'une pompe à fric, c'est son objet même. Rien à voir avec la création artistique qui n'est qu'un alibi. D'ailleurs, la qualité n'y a jamais été un critère pour avoir droit à une part du gâteau.

Rappel : il n'y a rien qui aborde la rémunération légitime de l'artiste dans Hadopi.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Avril 2009)

La surveillance des e-mails, invitée-surprise du projet Hadopi.

...ça commence très sérieusement à me gonfler...


----------



## rizoto (28 Avril 2009)

Vous croyez a un retournement de situation demain?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Avril 2009)

Création et Internet : l'Elysée ne tolérera pas un nouveau revers

Défilé Anti-Hadopi le 1er Mai accueilli par les syndicats des journalistes, à linitiative de FDN et Libre Accès 

Hadopi : un projet de loi déjà obsolète (tribune de trois députés UMP)


----------



## divoli (28 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Vous croyez a un retournement de situation demain?



Je n'en sais rien, mais si cette loi passe ça me fera bien mal au c*l, comme à la plupart des gens.

Sondage Ifop.
Et tous les sondages vont dans le même sens. Pour moi, si cette loi passe, c'est un coup porté à la démocratie, et la preuve flagrante que quelques lobbies ont bien plus d'importance que la volonté populaire...

Les députés vont devoir y réfléchir à deux fois.




iDuck a dit:


> Création et Internet : l'Elysée ne tolérera pas un nouveau revers



Je ne vais pas dire ce que j'en pense, les termes seraient abondamment hors charte, mais il y en a dans les hautes sphères (et un en particulier) qui commencent très sérieusement à me gonfler.


----------



## tatouille (28 Avril 2009)

divoli a dit:


> ... good things here.



je ne m'inquieterai pas trop quand je vois l'amendement beatles, je vois fleurir le marche de " faux imports " et "fausse" compilation made on live, remix illegaux ecetera, qui en aucun cas se trouveront sur les catalogues officiels donc pas de punition, j'ai telecharge illegalement un album illegale fait pour puristes ...

cet amendement est un troyan enorme dans leur systeme ca me fait marrer je les laisse faire, une Chine et une ex-USSR gagnantes!


----------



## iluro_64 (28 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La surveillance des e-mails, invitée-surprise du projet Hadopi.
> 
> ...ça commence très sérieusement à me gonfler...



C'est parti, on prend le chemin du flicage généralisé&#8230;    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h53 ----------




divoli a dit:


> Je n'en sais rien, mais si cette loi passe ça me fera bien mal au c*l, comme à la plupart des gens.
> 
> Sondage Ifop.
> Et tous les sondages vont dans le même sens. Pour moi, si cette loi passe, c'est un coup porté à la démocratie, et la preuve flagrante que quelques lobbies ont bien plus d'importance que la volonté populaire...
> ...




J'ai hésité à écrire le mot. Sa définition est : consiste à faire passer par la force ce qu'on ne  peut faire passer par le consensus. En terme idéologique et politique ça forte un nom bien connu , dont la première lettre est un F, et qui a engendré une autre calamité dont le nom commence par N.


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Avril 2009)

Si le vote est solennel (comme il doit l'être), les députés devront ensuite répondre de leur choix auprès des électeurs... juste avant les Européennes...
Mais d'un autre côté, il y a la grosse pression de Copé, Sarko and co...
Alors vont-ils se laisser manipuler de la sorte et perdre leur liberté décisionnelle sur un texte pas si anodin que veut le faire croire Copé... That's the question...

Par contre je n'ai pas open office, je sais pas comment faire... je vais devoir trouver un autre pare-feu... anéfé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h28 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce type est un menteur.
> La tarification sur iTunes Store a fait l'objet chaque année d'âpres discussions entre les majors et Apple. Il y a eu suffisamment de déclarations tonitruantes de part et d'autres sur ce sujet pour que la position de chacun soit connues : Majors => DRM+prix variable ; Apple => prix fixe 0,99  sans DRM. La situation d'aujourd'hui est le résultat d'un compromis. Apple n'est pas le seul acteur du marché de la musique en ligne (Amazon ne compte pas pour des prunes), même en France il y a la FNAC et Virgin. Ces deux officines se sont fourvoyées pendant des années avec les DRM Microsoft et un format de piètre qualité.



Merci de ta réponse, c'est bien ce qu'il me semblait mais sans en être certain 
C'est consternant de devoir justifier une loi déjà très bancale et quasi inapplicable par de faux arguments et de la désinformation pour pas dire manipulation 
Je trouve cela très révélateur....


----------



## arkhos (28 Avril 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Si le vote est solennel (comme il doit l'être), les députés devront ensuite répondre de leur choix auprès des électeurs...



Dans un autre pays peut être mais pas en france : au législative les gens votent globalement pour un parti peut importe que le député pour qui ils votent soir une feignasse qui ai voté tout les pires projets de loi ... de plus les français on globalement la mémoire courte : ils ont bien élus un président qui avait été ministre de l'intérieur et de l'économie sans prendre en compte son bilan dans les deux domaines ....

donc quel que soit le vote des députés, ils savent parfaitement qu'ils n'auraont jamais à l'assumer devant leur électeur ... c'est peut être ça le plus desespérant

Enfin pour reprendre la phrase d'un député UMP qui me donne des cauchemards quand au sens des respnsabilité de nos députés (je sens que je vais rester au danemark moi ) : "_On va droit vers un fiasco mais on nous oblige à y aller"_


----------



## apriol68 (29 Avril 2009)

Hello à tous,

Pour ceux qui veulent la vidéo de la manifestation hanti-HADOPI de Lyon le voici : http://www.macjt.fr/site/podcasts/manifestation_anti-hadopi_28-04-2009.mov (et sur youtube c'est par là !).


Matthieu.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Avril 2009)

Hadopi: quand Albanel se réfugie derrière Monica Belluci

[DM]k5DfVOTmRLas5712inY[/DM]


----------



## rizoto (29 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi: quand Albanel se réfugie derrière Monica Belluci
> 
> [DM]k5DfVOTmRLas5712inY[/DM]



Albanel, elle a trop abuse de l'epice, Elle va finir Bene Gesserit


----------



## RaelRiaK (29 Avril 2009)

Il faut croire que la culture n'est désormais qu'on produit marketing ...

Quand j'entends "défendre la culture" j'entends "encourager la créativité, soutenir les "petits" du monde de la culture" et pas "monnayons la culture, taxons en la moindre parcelle". On parle de culture, d'art ici pas de brevet ... ou alors je ferais breveter mes prochaines compositions ...


----------



## melaure (29 Avril 2009)

Ha mon avis, c'est cuit. La façon dont Copé a mis la pression sur les députés, ils y vont quasiment avec un flingue sur la tempe ... Le lobby de la musique serait-il aussi puissant que celui des armes ?

Bref la loi passera. Aujourd'hui les gens qui se battent contre doivent se tourner vers l'Europe, seul espoir de faire quelque chose.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2009)

Ca tombe bien: Amendement 138/46: compromis en bonne voie en Europe.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ca tombe bien: Amendement 138/46: compromis en bonne voie en Europe.



On peut encore espérer 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h42 ----------




arkhos a dit:


> Dans un autre pays peut être mais pas en france : au législative les gens votent globalement pour un parti peut importe que le député pour qui ils votent soir une feignasse qui ai voté tout les pires projets de loi ... de plus les français on globalement la mémoire courte : ils ont bien élus un président qui avait été ministre de l'intérieur et de l'économie sans prendre en compte son bilan dans les deux domaines ....
> 
> donc quel que soit le vote des députés, ils savent parfaitement qu'ils n'auraont jamais à l'assumer devant leur électeur ... c'est peut être ça le plus desespérant
> 
> Enfin pour reprendre la phrase d'un député UMP qui me donne des cauchemards quand au sens des respnsabilité de nos députés (je sens que je vais rester au danemark moi ) : "_On va droit vers un fiasco mais on nous oblige à y aller"_




Pertinente et lucide analyse du comportements des Français dans l'isoloir.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> On peut encore espérer



L'espoir fait vivre comme on dit.  

----------------------------------------​
Front uni contre l'Hadopi hier à l'Assemblée Nationale.


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Quelques soient vos opinions, vous avez envoyé votre email à votre député ?

Moi c'est fait.


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Quelques soient vos opinions, vous avez envoyé votre email à votre député ?
> 
> Moi c'est fait.



Oui, oui. C'est très facile


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Quelques soient vos opinions, vous avez envoyé votre email à votre député ?
> 
> Moi c'est fait.


Oui, je l'ai même fait aux deux des différentes circonscriptions de mon département

Par contre sont pas cools, ils ne répondent pas


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Ben moi j'ai eu droit à ça, moins de deux heures plus tard:



> Monsieur,
> Merci pour votre email que je fais lire à Mme *******-****** dès que possible.
> Le nouvel examen d'Hadopi débute ce soir et votre députée a pris ses dispositions pour être en séance (sauf empêchement de dernière minute) ; soyez assuré dans tous les cas que le groupe socialiste s'opposera à la loi HADOPI. (&#8230
> Cordialement,
> ...



_J'ai supprimé les mentions se rapportant à d'autres propositions de loi, présentées demain, sans rapport avec l'Hadopi (bouclier fiscal)._

Allez les gars, un petit email, propre et honnête, leur montrera que les électeurs sont à l'écoute et ça ça les motive&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2009)

En attendant, les premières victimes de l'Hadopi se nomment Tardy, Vannesteet et Suguenot...couik, a pu de temps de parole.

Sinon du côté de l'Europe, l'amendement de compromis a été doublé par une version pur jus du 138.


----------



## arkhos (29 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> En attendant, les premières victimes de l'Hadopi se nomment Tardy, Vannesteet et Suguenot...couik, a pu de temps de parole.



Un peu de censure maintenant, entre ça, le mouchard obligatoire et la tentative de Mr Riester de surveiller tout nos mails ça fait plaisir de vivre dans un état libre et démocratique ...


----------



## iluro_64 (29 Avril 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ben moi j'ai eu droit à ça, moins de deux heures plus tard:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Certains ont de la chance ! Mon message est parti le 25/04 à 08h40. Il est resté sans réponse. Mais peut-être n'a-t-il pas été lu !


----------



## teo (29 Avril 2009)

Faut vraiment que je commence à convaincre mes correspondants&#8230;


----------



## iZiDoR (29 Avril 2009)

Que le match commence  
Pour suivre cette grande mascarade en direct


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

C'est houleux&#8230; :mouais:

Riester c'est pas une marque de bière&#8230; 

Lui faut le mettre dedans de suite&#8230; Ou plutôt en&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------

Coppé faut le brûler 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h52 ----------

Suspension de séance pour 5 minutes 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h54 ----------

Bloche on l'a dans la poche


----------



## iZiDoR (29 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est houleux :mouais:
> 
> Riester c'est pas une marque de bière
> 
> ...



Et Albanel... même sort que la pucelle....


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

L'exception d'irrecevabilité n'est pas accepté 

Ils sont majoritaires


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

> Madame la ministre, je crois que pour vous, votre problème, c'est internet [...]


Ca se moque 



> Je suis heureuse de voir qu'aujourd'hui il y a plus de monde pour assister à cette séance. J'éspère que cela vous sera bénfique.


C'est quand même drolement fun 



> C'est fatiguant les details techniques, mais c'est à ça qu'on voit que la loi est idiote


:love:

Pour la première fois, le stream de l'Assemblée Nationale va exploser tout les scores (mieux que TF1 ? )


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Je rêve&#8230; je viens d'entendre que l'assemblée n'avait pas adopté la loi&#8230; :mouais:

Pincez moi &#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Avril 2009)

Le débat continue et le vote solennel aura lieu le 5 mai


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je rêve je viens d'entendre que l'assemblée n'avait pas adopté la loi :mouais:
> 
> Pincez moi



C'est juste une motion qui a été rejetée.


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est juste une motion qui a été rejetée.


Laquelle ?

En tout cas ça pas l'air d'être en faveur de l'UMP

On m'a distrait à l'écoute


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Laquelle ?
> 
> En tout cas ça pas l'air d'être en faveur de l'UMP
> 
> On m'a distrait à l'écoute



Je sais pas, parti faire la graille à ce moment là, et sur le compte rendu de PC INpact ce n'est pas indiqué.  :rose:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je sais pas, parti faire la graille à ce moment là, et sur le compte rendu de PC INpact ce n'est pas indiqué.  :rose:


Rendez vous à 21h30 alors 

Pour l'instant pas plus d'infos 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------

C'est reparti


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Bon, bin:
iPhone, iTunes, 16Go, 6000&#8364; (de contenu)

Par contre "que la vente de produit et de service soit détenu par le même acteur, cela n'est pas normal".
Mais si je ne me trompe pas, rien n'empêche la création de concurrents, non ?
L'état ne va quand même pas payer les concurrents (mais ne les bloque pas, donc bon ).

Par contre, y'a tout de suite moins de monde à cette heure  (plus clairsemé disons )

Pas de déploiement avant début 2011 
Et bin, dans deux ans, on sera bien loin de ce qu'il se fait actuellement ! (et ils seront encore en train de courrir après ?)

Ils parlent du Titanic... l'occasion d'aller le télécharger ? :rateau:



Un "bug législatif" ? :love: Un vrai geek 
Des amis proches du show buisness... au moins, ils se vengent tour par tour  (un peu comme le jeu de société ou tu attends ton tour pour piller ton voisin :love

"L'ajout d'information inutiles n'apportant rien au débat"
Comme tu le dis DJ, Gagnaire va gagner


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Gosselin je te prends je te retourne et je te plains :mouais: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h12 ----------

Gagnaire va gagner


----------



## arkhos (29 Avril 2009)

la phrase qui tue "ce débat oppose ceux qui sont "dans le coup" de ceux qui sont "has been""

Mine de rien ça résume bien les choses


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Mme Militello je te prends je te retourne et je t'en mets plein le pot (d'échappement bien sûr)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

Euh, si on dénigre, c'est qu'on est mal informé (enfin, il parrait )

Pt'in, on est grave mal informé sur MacG ici 
Mais que fait la moderation  (bordel )

Ah oui, on va devoir être reconnaissant (dès le 5 mai ?)


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Mme Militello je te prends je te retourne et je t'en mets plein le pot (d'échappement bien sûr)



Sa voix stridente est déjà désagrèable alors si elle crie...

Sinon j'avoue être d'accord avec ceci :



			
				arkhos a dit:
			
		

> la phrase qui tue "ce débat oppose ceux qui sont "dans le coup" de ceux qui sont "has been""


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Nicolas Dupont-Aignan (NI) Je te paye un verre quand tu veux


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

> Monsieur Dupont-Aignan, finissez s'il vous plait
> Je fini, comme Madame (oups, j'ai zappé le nom ) la ministre.


Et bam 



> C'est un mauvais texte ! Demandez à gauche, ils vous le diront :rateau:


 (mais pas foutu de lire le nom)

Finalement, c'est comme un sitcom américaine (joke ), y'a plein d'intervenant, et je ne retiens que la moitié des textes



> Pas un seul euros pour les artistes. Oui ? Non ? Dites moi si je me trompe ! Oui ! Madame la ministre viens de le confirmer, les artistes ne toucheront rien ! Merci Madame la ministre, M. Roy à raison !





> Comme je vous avais parlé la dernière fois avec Rock Hard, dont j'ai avec moi le dernier numéro ici !


En tout cas, M. Roy est fan de métal (enfin, son fils il disait )


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Avril 2009)

J'aime beaucoup le ton détaché de Patrick Roy... Peut être pas très politique mais pour un type comme moi, je trouve ca frais ^^


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Patrick Roy (SRC) t'es invité aussi (a boire un coup bien sûr) &#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h37 ----------

Bernard Gerard (UMP) je te prend je te retourne et tu vas sentir mon dard&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

@DJ : t'es en forme ce soir


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

La Panafieu je te prend je te retourne et là tu sens mon pieu


----------



## Romuald (29 Avril 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La Panafieu je te prend je te retourne et là tu sens mon pieu



Gérontophile ?


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Gérontophile ?


De dos un trou est un trou 

Sinon nouvelle suspension de séance

Vous suivez là


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2009)

Hum ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

J'attends la réponse de Mme la ministre et je vais passer l'aspirateur !
En tout cas, elle avait l'air... heureuse :love: 



> Nous verrons dans un an ou en est le projet de loi !


Y'a deux heures, il était dit : "pas applicable avant 2011"
Donc l'année prochaine, c'est un constat d'échec qu'ils veulent dresser ?!


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Hum ...


Tu crois pas que je vais les ménager sur ce coup même si cela reste virtuel 

Par contre ta signature y'aurait pas une certaine connotation sexuelle 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------

Jean Pierre Briard faut l'arrêter lui sa dernière expérience de communication doit dater du télégraphe, en plus il a pas l'air que de sucer les glaçons, on dirait Shivardi


----------



## arkhos (29 Avril 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Y'a deux heures, il était dit : "pas applicable avant 2011"
> Donc l'année prochaine, c'est un constat d'échec qu'ils veulent dresser ?!



Comme l'a dis un député opposé au projet de loi : on se revera pour la troisième loi sur la création :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

3 ème suspension de séance refusée


----------



## arkhos (29 Avril 2009)

200 amendement en commissions des lois en 20 minutes, y tournent aux hormones les députés 

tiens une suspension


----------



## Dos Jones (29 Avril 2009)

Finalement suspension pour 5 Minutes C'est chaud là


----------



## bompi (29 Avril 2009)

Je me verrais assez bien suspendre le fil quelques temps, moi aussi ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Avril 2009)

> Je vais vous le rappeller M. Copé, car ils sont nombreux ce soir à regarder !




Dès fois, je me dis, que :
1) c'est risible
2) c'est à pleurer

Mais lequel avant l'autre ? 

@DJ : suspendue finalement 

Dur d'en décrocher !
Bonne soirée (et bon aspirateur )


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je me verrais assez bien suspendre le fil quelques temps, moi aussi ...


Nan déconne pas c'est trop de la balle leur débat 

Entre les justes, de quelques milieux poltiques qu'ils soient, et les arrièrés accrochés à des idées d'avant garde (voir d'arrière garde) c'est un débat à suivre en direct Perso j'y suis 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h33 ----------

Jean Pierre Briard t'es invité aussi 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé Hier à 23h35 ----------

La séance reprendra à 00h59 et le quorum n'était pas atteint 

Je sais pas si je vais tenir jusque là :sleep:


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Avril 2009)

Le compte-rendu en temps réel du débat de l'AN hier est extrêmement significatif des conditions dans lesquelles cette foutue loi s'avère une formidable imposture. Et je pense que ce n'est que le début.

Aux questions très techniques des conditions de suspension de la connexion, par exemple lorsqu'il n'a pas de dégroupage total, ou quid des bornes WiFi, et quels sont les logiciels de sécurisations, toutes questions méritant largement une nouvelle lecture en commission, la réponse donnée a été un rejet de la motion de renvoi en commission.

Finalement, on peut se demander quel est le véritable enjeu de cette loi. En aucun cas (avis personnel) la protection de la création artistique. Ça c'est le prétexte. L'enjeu c'est une bataille frontale, supervisée par un président élu démocratiquement et qui se révèle au fil des jours le moins démocratique dans l'action, qui, grâce à une majorité aux ordres, permettrait d'obtenir une victoire retentissante sur une opposition en déliquescence. Et, dans la foulée, permettre d'ouvrir la voie à une nouvelle forme de la démocratie qui fait peur. Une nouvelle forme d'oligarchie est en train de ce mettre en place. L'oligarchie des privés amis du président, aux pouvoirs d'influence bien plus importants que ceux des députés que nous avons parfois la faiblesse d'élire.

Mais, bon dieu, que fait l'opposition ? Que fait monsieur le ministre permanent de la culture (et autres portefeuilles) depuis Mitterrand ? Que font les médias ? Seul le Web se hérisse


----------



## iZiDoR (30 Avril 2009)

Pour ceux qui auraient raté la Comedia Del Arte hier 
voici le début du discours de notre bien aimée ministre... Ca a posé le cadre pour la soirée, comme le disait Dos Jones, c'était chaud !


----------



## arkhos (30 Avril 2009)

quelqu'un sait quand les débats reprendront ?


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Avril 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> quelqu'un sait quand les débats reprendront ?



A priori Lundi vers 16h.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2009)

Dixit Hadopi : « On va droit vers un fiasco mais on nous oblige à y aller »


PS : Dos Jones ->


----------



## divoli (30 Avril 2009)

De toute façon, on va bien rigoler quand les premiers (internautes) plaignants vont invoquer le droit européen devant la Justice...

Ca va être un beau bordel.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (30 Avril 2009)

Sympa ton lien, iDuck.
J'y ai notemment trouvé cette magnifique citation de notre Albanel adorée:



> Laccès à linternet ne constitue pas une liberté fondamentale, puisquil peut être supprimé dans le cas où linternaute ne règle pas ses factures.



Un comble, à l'heure où on essaie de faire entrer internet dans les pays les plus défavorisés...


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Avril 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Sympa ton lien, iDuck.
> 
> J'y ai notemment trouvé cette magnifique citation de notre Albanel adorée:
> 
> ...


Sauf que dans le cas présent avec cette pitain de loi l'internaute se verra supprimer son droit d'accès tout en continuant à payer son accès !!!

Je vais me refendre d'un mail vers les députés de mon département Nanméo


----------



## Amok (30 Avril 2009)

Dans la vidéo postée plus haut observer à : 0 : 25.
Une gamine dans une cour de récré. Je dodeline de la tête, je lève les yeux au ciel. Avec un peu plus de temps, elle aurait siffloté en regardant ailleurs...

Françoise Giroud disait que "_la femme sera vraiment l'égale de l'homme le jour où, à un poste important, on désignera une femme incompétente_".

Bah voilà : nous y sommes !


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Dans la vidéo postée plus haut observer à : 0 : 25.
> Une gamine dans une cour de récré. Je dodeline de la tête, je lève les yeux au ciel. Avec un peu plus de temps, elle aurait siffloté en regardant ailleurs...
> 
> Françoise Giroud disait que "_la femme sera vraiment l'égale de l'homme le jour où, à un poste important, on désignera une femme incompétente_".
> ...



Ce cap était déjà atteint du temps d'Edith Cresson, mais je dois convenir que là on semble établir comme un record. Sans doute pour respecter la parité avec l'indigence intellectuelle du personnel politique masculin de ce gouvernement et surtout de son chef suprême.

D'aucuns parlent de pouvoir monarchique... une chose est certaine, ce n'est pas une aristocratie.


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Dans la vidéo postée plus haut observer à : 0 : 25.
> Une gamine dans une cour de récré. Je dodeline de la tête, je lève les yeux au ciel. Avec un peu plus de temps, elle aurait siffloté en regardant ailleurs...
> 
> Françoise Giroud disait que "_la femme sera vraiment l'égale de l'homme le jour où, à un poste important, on désignera une femme incompétente_".
> ...



Et à 40" le lapsus, ô combien révélateur, qui tue : "Il (Hadopi) a été *adopté* dans des circonstances...."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2009)

Tiens, encore une flèche made in Sarkoland  



> ...Xavier Bertrand aussi ! Interrogé par 20minutes.fr, le secrétaire général a clamé que le mouvement populaire soutenait la Hadopi « à Paris, à Strasbourg ou à Bruxelles » alors que le Parlement européen a voté quatre fois contre son principe, avec un fort soutien des conservateurs !


----------



## tatouille (30 Avril 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tiens, encore une flèche made in Sarkoland



sarko inside, mais franchement ces gas ils en ont pas marre de mentir tout le temps?
et franchement il a un job ce pouilleux?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Avril 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> sarko inside, mais franchement ces gas ils en ont pas marre de mentir tout le temps?
> et franchement il a un job ce pouilleux?



Député. :afraid:


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Françoise Giroud disait que "_la femme sera vraiment l'égale de l'homme le jour où, à un poste important, on désignera une femme incompétente_".
> 
> Bah voilà : nous y sommes !




Je n'avais pas osé le dire par respect pour la femme. C'est vrai, le seuil est atteint, et dépassé. D'ailleurs, dans ce gouvernement, on peut aussi se poser de la compétence de tous ses membres, c'est-à-dire du sens politique de leur action et non du sens gestionnaire de leur action. Entre Lefebvre et Albanel on est gâtés (je ne les cite pas tous) !


----------



## arkhos (1 Mai 2009)

a défaut d'être compétente, albanel pourrait au moins en avoir l'apparence







Ben non en fait 

Enfin, vu qu'hadopi sera voté le 14 mai (c'est le nain a talonnettes qui l'a dis), on pourra toujours se rabattre sur le moyen le plus simple de couler la loi : les modes de téléchargement indétectable

Rendez vous dans 3 ans (durée entre DADVSI et HADOPI), pour la loi "majors et internet" qui aura pour but de sauver les majors ... euh pardon la culture


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2009)

Que vous téléchargiez légalement ou pas des morceaux de musique, ne perdez jamais d'oreille que le MP3 est une calamité pour la qualité sonore (compression de dynamique, érosion, voire éradication des aigus) et qu'AAC fait seulement un peu mieux, mais est toujours loin du format naturel AIF. Pour que vous ayez un peu d'oreille, vous devez le savoir.

À  moins que la musique en AIF devienne téléchargeable (bonjour le temps de téléchargement !), le CD reste le support adapté à la meilleure qualité sonore possible. Malheureusement, en ces temps de médiocrité  tout est devenu possible   

Cela n'empêche pas : mort à Hadopi


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Mai 2009)

Bah y'a aussi le .flac, fichier audio compressé sans perte.


----------



## Raf (1 Mai 2009)

ça vaux son pesant de cacahuètes  ! 

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x94ta5_hadopi-le-pire-du-pire-de-lassemble_news


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah y'a aussi le .flac, fichier audio compressé sans perte.



Et le ALAC. 

Perso j'ai pas une chaîne audiophile alors le AAC 256kbits me convient très bien&#8230;  Il ya une petite perte au niveau dynamique* mais je m'en fous&#8230; 


*que l'on retrouve si on grave un CD audio



Pour revenir au sujet : idée de création d'un parti geek comme en Suède.


----------



## boodou (1 Mai 2009)

Raf a dit:


> ça vaux son pesant de cacahuètes  !
> 
> http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x94ta5_hadopi-le-pire-du-pire-de-lassemble_news



La France ! Ses fromages, ses traditions, ses politiques  Pierre Dac revient !!!


----------



## huexley (1 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> La France ! Ses fromages, ses traditions, ses politiques  Pierre Dac revient !!!



8000e commentaire, je voulais dire un truc intelligent mouais ce sera

MOUAHAHAH


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> La France ! Ses fromages, ses traditions, ses politiques  Pierre Dac revient !!!



J'adore l'explication du premier député interrogé. On sent qu'il rame grave.


----------



## iluro_64 (1 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bah y'a aussi le .flac, fichier audio compressé sans perte.



En toute rigueur d'hypothèse, encore faudrait-il que ce format de fichier soit disponible en téléchargement (légal ou illégal), et disposer ensuite de la panoplie d'outils pour  :


soit le lire sur une chaîne audio (inclus dans le lecteur de CD)
soit le lire sur un ordinateur pour le décompresser et en refaire un format AIF pour enregistrement sur CD,
soit disposer du pack FLAC intégré soit dans une application, soit dans dans l'OS, et en tirer toutes les possibilités.

Est-ce aisément accessible ?

 That is the question


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Mai 2009)

Je faisais un tour sur le site de PearlJam l'autre jour et ils y proposent certains de leurs Lives en achat/téléchargement au format FLAC (avec instructions pour lire dans iTunes ->AIFF).

Comkoi, kenkonveu C peau cible.


----------



## tatouille (1 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> J'adore l'explication du premier député interrogé. On sent qu'il rame grave.



oui c'est la plus proche de la realite 

Le P2P permet à plusieurs ordinateurs de communiquer via un réseau, Le
P2P a permis une décentralisation des systèmes (simple client-serveur)
conclusion: l'internet, la telephonie, les clients jabber ecetera
c'est du P2P, tout provider utilise le P2P...

faut-il interdire le P2P? ils me font pleurer, ils ne travaillent pas
avec des consultants... c'est assez grave voila des lois votes par des
gens qui ignorent de quoi ils parlent...

lire versus simple client-serveur, le P2P permet de decentraliser la
charge, et c'est pourquoi le monde de la telecommunication utilise ce
model

voila vous pourriez leur proposer une MaJ assez simple de leur ROM
(meme une base machine learning semble etre intelligente en
comparaison a un depute, la machine aurait-elle depasse le Depute?),
il suffit de demander aux gens dont c'est le metier

:mouais:


----------



## iZiDoR (1 Mai 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> il suffit de demander aux gens dont c'est le metier
> 
> :mouais:



Beaucoup trop simple !!


----------



## divoli (2 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> (...) Pierre Dac revient !!!



En attendant la "future libération" par Bruxelles;


_Politiciens liés aux lobbies
Albanel, Copé et compagnie
Histoire de vous mettre en train
Ecoutez ce joyeux refrain

De Profundis
Hadopibus
Pom pompom pom
Pom pompom pom
Pom pom pom

Pauvres gouvernants hadopistes
Ce qui se passe est vraiment triste
Pour vous et pour votre patron
Méfiez-vous des futures élections

De Profundis
Hadopibus
Pom pompom pom
Pom pompom pom
Pom pom pom

La loi nouvelle sera dans le cirage
Cramponnez-vous aux bastingages
Députés, ayez bien peur
Du courroux de vos électeurs

De Profundis
 Hadopibus
 Pom pompom pom
 Pom pompom pom
 Pom pom pom





_


----------



## Aomic (2 Mai 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'envisage depuis quelques jours d'écrire à mon député (Jean Auclair) malgré la conscience du peu d'impact que cela peu avoir (à mon avis, il va pas se déplacer pour voter et tant mieux, son vote étant surement en faveur d'Hadopi). 

Combien d'entre vous l'ont fait? Avez vous donné un lien vers le site de la quadrature? Les points essentiels à aborder selon vous? Le (non) respect de la vie privée (on commence à entendre parler de surveillance des email)? La facilité à usurper une adresse IP? Je dois m'y connaitre autant que lui en ce domaine, ça va pas être simple ^^

A votre avis, je peux écrire également au député de la première circonscription bien que ce ne soit pas la mienne?


----------



## teo (2 Mai 2009)

Rappelons que, comme il se doit quand on s'adresse à un député (qu'on le soutienne ou pas d'ailleurs) il faut rester simple et poli. La formule de politesse qu'on m'a conseillé pour un(e) député(e) est: "Je vous prie de bien vouloir agréer, Madame le Député l'expression de ma haute considération."

Je ne suis pas rentré dans les détails sur l'Hadopi dans mon email. C'était assez facile: je suis du même bord politique et elle est opposée à la loi. Je n'ai pas non plus mentionné où j'ai trouvé son email. J'ai préféré envoyer un message d'un citoyen à l'approche d'un vote sensible et d'échéances électorales: ainsi elle sait ce que je pense par rapport à l'Hadopi et éventuellement a une idée de mes préférences pour les élections de juin (ça se lit entre les lignes).

Pour ce qui est de mon texte, j'ai résumé ma vie de citoyen "votant" en deux lignes, j'ai aussi mentionné mon opinion sur les politiques suivies par nos deux derniers Présidents et leur Majorité, je lui ai parlé d'unions et de vieilles querelles qui aboutissent à gauche comme à droite à de mauvaises surprises _(exemple du rejet du Pacs en 1998 pour la gauche, rejet de l'Hadopi en 2009 pour la droite)_, je lui ai dit que j'attendais à ce qu'elle rejette (ni accord, ni abstention) le projet Hadopi à titre individuel et/ou collectif et qu'elle fasse entendre sa voix sur d'autres sujets comme la sécurité, l'emploi, l'éducation, la justice, les sans-papiers, la laïcité, l'écologie et le respect des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen, particulièrement à quelques semaines d'un vote où les représentants de 500'000 européens vont être élus ou re élus.

En gros, je lui gentiment rappelé que mon vote n'a jamais été "attaché" à un parti depuis mon premier vote en 1988 (même si je suis toujours resté du même côté de l'échiquier politique dans l'isoloir), que les majorités se ramassent quand elles ne sont pas motivées ou qu'elles sont désunies, que certains citoyens, eux, n'oublient pas certains gamelles et qu'elle a intérêt à penser à moi lors du vote sur l'Hadopi et lors des prochaines élections européennes sur les sujets mentionnés si elle veut garder mon oreille lors des prochains mandats, tant au niveau local que national ou supra-national.

Pour un député de la Majorité qui peut hésiter, j'imagine qu'il faut éviter de s'enliser dans le jargon technique et trouver des mots simples qui vont surtout déstabiliser son point de vue par rapport à sa majorité (loi inutile, loi dangereuse, mal préparée, mauvaise pour tous et toutes). Si c'est un dur qui va rester sur la ligne du Gouvernement, reste au basique, demande lui de voter contre ou de s'abstenir et rappelle-lui les échéances électorales de juin.


----------



## jolicrasseux (2 Mai 2009)

Pour sauver les fleuristes, on en arrive à interdire la vente traditionnelle du muguet le 1er Mai par les amateurs, les enfants... ça vous donne envie d'acheter des fleurs 364 jour sur 365... aux professionnels ! 
Ecrire à son député, c'est siffler dans un violon. On nous découpe une carte électorale qui fera en sorte que les bons députés soient élus !
Il n'y a plus de cerise sur le gâteau, le tout est immangeable..;


----------



## Aomic (2 Mai 2009)

T'inquiète pas Teo, j'ai prévu de rester très poli et j'ai utilisé la formule Monsieur le Député. Bon je n'ai fait qu'un brouillon pour le moment. J'en ferais surement d'autre histoire de voir ce qui me semble le mieux. Pas facile d'écrire à un député quand même ^^ 

Donc dans ce premier brouillon, je parle de mon inquiétude par rapport à la loi, que je trouve qu'elle ne règle en rien la question des droits d'auteur à mon sens, qu'elle me fait peur par son coté flicage, que j'ai peur de voir la présomption d'innocence non respectée ainsi que la vie privée.
Puis j'ai essayé de parler des choses légal et gratuite qui se font et qui pourraient être développé (Deezer, M6 replay). Je n'ai pu m'empêcher une petite remarque sur les propos de Mr Coppé (sur le fait que ce n'est plus la teneur de la loi qui importe, bla bla) en indiquant qu'en tant que citoyenne ça me faisait assez peur d'entendre ça. Puis j'ai proposé de redonner le micro à Mr Tardy si l'UMP à des soucis à comprendre les implication technique de cette loi.

Après ce n'est qu'un brouillon, je n'ai rien envoyé, faut que je paufinne. Faudrait que je me grouille quand même 
Après pas sure que ça serve à quelque chose. Député UMP qui est pour cette loi, donc bon. Il n'avait déjà pas ma voix avant, donc ça ne lui fait pas une voix en moins. C'est pour ça que je demandé si je pouvais contacter un député d'une autre circonscription, parce que l'autre député est de gauche et avec un peu de chance contre le texte (j'avoue ne pas avoir fait de recherche). Le but aurait donc été de voir, si il avait l'intention de voter contre, de l'inciter à se déplacer.
La seule chose positive est que j'aurais donné mon avis à un de nos représentant.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Mai 2009)

Je me suis fendu de deux courriels pour le mien (UMP) à 3 jours d'intervalle et j'ai pris un exemple basique pour me mettre à sa portée : 



> _Je connais beaucoup de personnes ici  qui ont des accès WiFi par commodités afin de rester en communication par mail ou par tChat avec, soit leurs enfants directs soit, avec leur petits enfants, et qui gèrent leurs petits biens ou leur compte en banque via internet sans avoir à faire des déplacements plus ou moins pénibles
> 
> Or, si elles sont sur logiciels libres, ou possesseur d'ordinateur Apple elles ne pourront pas installer le mouchard prévu par l'Hadopi Mouchard dont personne n'a encore vu la queue et qui semble être une arlésienne avancée pour faire voter cette loi !!!
> 
> ...



Petit rappel Jack Daniels Lang (PS) est pour cette loi encore un nainculé


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Petit rappel Jack Daniels Lang (PS) est pour cette loi encore un nainculé



Ne pas oublier que c'est à lui que nous devons la lumineuse idée qui nous vaut de nous faire percer les tympans tous les 21 juin au soir par le premier "artiste" venu !


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2009)

Personnellement, je n'aurais pas dit "percer les oreilles" mais simplement (?) les accabler. Mais là n'est pas le sujet de ce fil, pas vrai ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Mai 2009)

Voilà. J'ai envoyé un mail à mon député.

En gros, je lui ai expliqué que cette loi ne réglerait rien et que le piratage est un faux problème.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Voilà. J'ai envoyé un mail à mon député.
> 
> En gros, je lui ai expliqué que cette loi ne réglerait rien et que le piratage est un faux problème.



Félicitations. 
Au mien, je lui ai dit cette loi est liberticide et bafoue le droit.


----------



## huexley (3 Mai 2009)

Moi j'espère que le mien sait ce qu'est un email


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Moi j'espère que le mien sait ce qu'est un email



C'est pas évident !   
Chaque député une adresse mail à l'Assemblée Nationale. . Mais, lire les email est peut-être une tâche déléguée à l'assistant (e) parlementaire qui, à force d'en recevoir de toutes sortes, n'y jette plus qu'un il distrait. 

Et si on envoyait un email à chaque député présumé voter la Loi Hadopi ? Pour voir. un envoi groupé ?


----------



## Raf (4 Mai 2009)

pour rappel, les adresses email des députés : http://www.laquadrature.net/wiki/Deputes_par_departement


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

Rappel :

Ce sera en direct aujourd'hui à 16 heures


----------



## Aomic (4 Mai 2009)

Email envoyé ce matin assez tôt ^^


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

*O. Klaba (OVH): "Hadopi n'apporte pas de réponse globale pour réduire le piratage"*




			
				vnunet.fr a dit:
			
		

> Le dirigeant du fournisseur de services Internet évoque l'hypothèse de délocaliser son activité si la loi "Création et Internet" l'empêche d'atteindre ses objectifs.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Mai 2009)

Projet Hadopi: « La procédure de vote bloqué a été envisagée »


----------



## Tekta (4 Mai 2009)

A suivre attentivement aujourd'hui à 16 heure donc!


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Projet Hadopi: « La procédure de vote bloqué a été envisagée »



Mais qu'ils la passent leur loi!!!
Quand les maisons de disques et autres distributeurs de films se rendront compte que ça ne fait pas remonter leurs ventes, peut-être que le débat sur la qualité de la production sera enfin relancé...


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais qu'ils la passent leur loi!!!
> Quand les maisons de disques et autres distributeurs de films se rendront compte que ça ne fait pas remonter leurs ventes, peut-être que le débat sur la qualité de la production sera enfin relancé...



euh... non... il y aura une nouvelle loi qui te coupera l'électricité


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais qu'ils la passent leur loi!!!
> Quand les maisons de disques et autres distributeurs de films se rendront compte que ça ne fait pas remonter leurs ventes, peut-être que le débat sur la qualité de la production sera enfin relancé...



Ou alors ils réclameront une nouvelle loi.


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mais qu'ils la passent leur loi!!!
> Quand les maisons de disques et autres distributeurs de films se rendront compte que ça ne fait pas remonter leurs ventes, peut-être que le débat sur la qualité de la production sera enfin relancé...



Excellente suggestion  j'adhère 

Oui, mais, dans l'esprit de ces "gens-là" qualité et profit sont des termes antinomiques.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> euh... non... il y aura une nouvelle loi qui te coupera l'électricité





iDuck a dit:


> Ou alors ils réclameront une nouvelle loi.



Ils pourront toujours instaurer une gabelle culturelle : achat obligatoire de CD à quantité et prix fixés par décret.


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Mai 2009)

Allez, c'est parti...
Dos Jones sort les popcorns


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

Sandrine Mazetier je la prends, je la retourne et elle prend son pied

Elle le mérite bien


----------



## iZiDoR (4 Mai 2009)

F. Lefebvre habillé en Bono :mouais:


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

Martine Billard je te prends et je te bise  :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h40 ----------

Christian Paul quand tu veux je t'offre un bol (d'air s'il le faut)


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sandrine Mazetier je la prends, je la retourne et elle prend son pied
> 
> Elle le mérite bien





iZiDoR a dit:


> F. Lefebvre habillé en Bono :mouais:





Dos Jones a dit:


> Martine Billard je te prends et je te bise  :love:
> 
> Christian Paul quand tu veux je t'offre un bol (d'air s'il le faut)



Ça va les _comiques_?...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça va les _comiques_?...


Tu suis au moins 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h48 ----------

Amendement concernant l'article 1 de la loi, proposé par Mme Martine Billard, n'est pas adopté :hein:

Ils sont encore majoritaires

La parole est à M Bloche

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h54 ----------

Amendement 153 rejeté 

Albanulle dit que si la loi est votée elle sera opérationnelle pour l'été et mon c*l c'est du poulet


----------



## Lapin Masqué (4 Mai 2009)

J'ai aussi un sacré doute sur le calendrier qu'elle annonce =°

C'est moins houleux là par contre (en même temps vu leur nombre...)


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

Amendement 154 rejeté 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------

De toute façon ils seront tous rejetés 

Y'a moyen de connaître les députés présents dans l'hémicycle ?


----------



## teo (4 Mai 2009)

Et paf, on parle de l'UMP qui passe du MGMT sans demander l'autorisation


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

Ça se moque:


> l'UMP à utilisée une musique sans payer le droit d'auteur



Sinon, ils ne sont pas beaucoup hein cette fois ci  (plus que 36 ?!)


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

eseldorm a dit:


> Ça se moque:
> 
> 
> Sinon, ils ne sont pas beaucoup hein cette fois ci  (plus que 36 ?!)


Ce n'est filmé que le mercredi


----------



## rizoto (4 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Amendement 154 rejeté&#8230;
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h19 ----------
> 
> De toute façon ils seront tous rejetés&#8230;



En fait , je ne vois même pas l'intérêt de de continuer ce débat.

La consigne est de revoter le projet de loi comme il l'était. On peut se demander a quoi sert le parlement et de son cout? en plus vu leur nombre un garage suffirait...


----------



## tirhum (4 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> La consigne est de revoter le projet de loi comme il l'était. On peut se demander a quoi sert le parlement ?



Une simple chambre d'enregistrement.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2009)

Bah ! ils seront tous repoussés.

L'important c'est que ce qui est dit soit dit. Et puis c'est très instructif : tout ce qui concerne la rémunération de la création, de sa répartition vers les artistes est rejeté.

Au final, les "artistes" qui écoutent le chant des sirènes du sarkosisme finiront sodomisés à sec par les "majors". Le problème c'est que même ceux qui ne les écoutaient pas auront du mal à s'asseoir.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Mai 2009)

Lapin Masqué a dit:


> J'ai aussi un sacré doute sur le calendrier qu'elle annonce =°
> 
> C'est moins houleux là par contre (en même temps vu leur nombre...)


Moi, j'en ai des encore plus gros sur la baisse de 80% du téléchargement illégal grâce à cette loi, pronostiquée par notre experte en fonctions cachées d'OpenOffice.   



rizoto a dit:


> En fait , je ne vois même pas l'intérêt de de continuer ce débat.
> 
> La consigne est de revoter le projet de loi comme il l'était. On peut se demander a quoi sert le parlement et de son cout? en plus vu leur nombre un garage suffirait...



On voit surtout à quel point les droits du Parlement ont été revalorisés par la réformette de la constitution votée en juillet dernier.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2009)

Attention : Riester entre en scène.

Grand Prix Novlangue 2009.

Hadopi = "Eviter un encombrement judiciaire" Gosselin.

Wouai ! T'as raison coco. D'ailleurs, dans le même esprit, écourtons les procès dans toute la France puisque tout le monde sait que nos tribunaux sont déjà largement débordés. Zoouu ! En prison ! Sur lettre de cachet.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

Suspension de séance&#8230;

@WebO : Pourtant elle le mérite&#8230;  et si c'est pas elle c'est nous qui l'aurons dans le baba&#8230;


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (4 Mai 2009)

Je me posais une question, il y a une raison particulière pour qu'il y ait beaucoup moins de monde que la semaine dernière ?


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> Je me posais une question, il y a une raison particulière pour qu'il y ait beaucoup moins de monde que la semaine dernière ?


Y'a pas la télé et y'en a qu'on prolongé le pont du 1er Mai 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h09 ----------

C'est reparti


----------



## Lapin Masqué (4 Mai 2009)

C'est quoi l'HADO*F*I ?

L'oratrice actuelle est particulièrement drôle, enfin non mais mieux vaut en rire...


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Mai 2009)

"L'immobilisme est en marche et rien ne l'arrêtera." Michel Françaix


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2009)

Reprise à 21h30&#8230; bon je vais aller boire un coup et manger avec mon amie, cela me changera des conneries de l'autre nunuche&#8230; 

Je fais des captures vidéos et d'écrans et mettrais cela au propre demain&#8230; 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h11 ----------

C'est reparti


----------



## macinside (4 Mai 2009)

je matte ça aussi


----------



## arkhos (4 Mai 2009)

j'adore le suspens au moment du vote .... meuh non la majorité na pas été lobotomisé 

Tiens le ministre et rieter sont contre le fait que l'hadopi remette un rapport au parlement, ben tiens, on sent le courage d'assumer leur conneries ...

petit edit : quelqu'un a expliqué à rieter que le père noel n'existait pas ? (internet sécurisé grâce à hadopi, j'entend ma netbox rire d'ici)


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Mai 2009)

Pas d'évaluation concernant l'Hadopi... En gros, ils ne veulent même pas s'entendre dire : ça ne marche pas, on vous l'avait dit.

_Toast par Arkhos_


----------



## Lapin Masqué (4 Mai 2009)

Le débat tourne sérieusement en rond.

Enfin bon si un amendement passe ce soir...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Mai 2009)

@DJ : y'en a combien qui parlent régulièrement ? 5 ? 6 ?
Y'a M. Bloche, une députée qui parle un peu technique (parce qu'il y a tout de même un aspect technique/matériel au dela de la loi) et quelques uns (principalement à gauche/centre) qui prennent la parole.
Refuser en bloc "non", chaque amendement...

M'enfin, dans trois mois, pt'et que tout les amendements auront été refusés, tout les articles approuvés et finalement, un loi qui ne sert à rien (mais certains auront fait de leurs mieux pour apporter des solutions, essayé d'avoir éléver les discussions, apporter des éléments pour la réflexion).

Et dans trois mois comme dans deux ans, on recevra toujours les VHS du cousin (ou de la cousine :love: ) U.S. et ça sera pareil.
Un jour, on arrivera à dissimuler la musique dans une carte postale, et ce jour la, on ne pourra même plus écrire de courrier papier non plus :afraid:

Bon courage à DJ qui suit la seconde partie. J'ai suivie la première mais pas le courage pour la seconde.

Je repasserai demain pour le compte rendu !


----------



## arkhos (4 Mai 2009)

proposition de mette dans hadopi :
- des représentants des utilisateurs, réponses de rieter : tout les membres d'hadopi sont des représentants des utilisateurs puisqu'ils utilisent internet (je sais pas ce qu'il fume celui la mais j'en veux) 

- des représentants des FAI, réponses de rieter : refus sans réponse

- des représentants des auteurs, réponses de rieter :  refus sans réponse

c'est bien de voir que ce n'est pas un accord major/gouvernement cette loi

attention je vais faire de la voyance (quelques minutes avant le vote de l'amendement) : amendement refusé


----------



## fanougym (4 Mai 2009)

Quel triste spectacle ...

Aucun débat possible entre ignares de l'internet, juste le jeu du "moi j'amende et moi je suis défavorable", comme des gosses.

Une "loi" qui passe aux forceps, inéluctablement, dans une parodie de démocratie, ... un peu comme l'Europe, quoi ...


Nan mais.


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mai 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> Quel triste spectacle ...
> 
> Aucun débat possible entre ignares de l'internet, juste le jeu du "moi j'amende et moi je suis défavorable", comme des gosses.
> 
> Une "loi" qui passe aux forceps, inéluctablement, dans une parodie de démocratie, ... un peu comme l'Europe, quoi ...



Cela doit bien être la première fois que j'assiste à un débat de l'Assemblée nationale. Si tant est que l'on puisse appeler cela un débat tant l'attitude de la majorité est puérile et indéfendable. J'avoue que le spectacle donné est assez sidérant.

Lamentable.


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Cela doit bien être la première fois que j'assiste à un débat de l'Assemblée nationale. Si tant est que l'on puisse appeler cela un débat tant l'attitude de la majorité est puérile et indéfendable. J'avoue que le spectacle donné est assez sidérant.
> 
> Lamentable.



Vu le camouflet inflige en avril... :sleep:


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2009)

Ce ne serait quand même pas très étonnant, non plus : on sait pour qui les Françai(se)s ont voté majoritairement il y a deux ans, non ?
Personnellement, cela ne me dérange pas qu'une majorité fasse passer les textes de loi qu'elle souhaite et je ne vois pas en quoi ce ne serait pas démocratique, compte tenu de ce que sont les démocraties parlementaires.

Ce que l'on peut regretter, c'est l'accumulation d'à-peu-près, d'erreurs, d'outrecuidance et de médiocrité. Mais ça ne signifie pas que ce n'est pas démocratique. C'est simplement que l'on a élu des mauvais ou qu'on n'est pas d'accord.

Pour ma part, je n'attends qu'une seule chose : que la loi soit votée, afin que je puisse _enfin_ fermer ce fil ...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Personnellement, cela ne me dérange pas qu'une majorité fasse passer les textes de loi qu'elle souhaite et je ne vois pas en quoi ce ne serait pas démocratique, compte tenu de ce que sont les démocraties parlementaires.



Certes, mais là, nous sommes plus proche de la chambre d'enregistrement que du débat démocratique à l'Assemblée nationale. 

Ça va vraiment fermer sinon?  Pourtant, même _après_, y aura matière à...


----------



## arkhos (5 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Certes, mais là, nous sommes plus proche de la chambre d'enregistrement que du débat démocratique à l'Assemblée nationale.
> 
> Ça va vraiment fermer sinon?  Pourtant, même _après_, y aura matière à...



J'allais dire pareil, les députés de la majorité ne sont la que pour dire oui (comme le dis copé, on ne s'occupe plus du texte), ceux qui s'opposent sont muselés (censuré ?) par leur propres parti (voir les députés UMP interdit de parole par leur propre parti ou  la censure des jeunes de l'ump)

je cite un député ump "On va droit vers un fiasco mais on nous oblige à y aller", on appelle pas ça de kadémocratie quand l'exécutif force la main du législatif

edit : la dernière d'albanel : les accès wifi ne fournissent très souvent pas des débits suffisant pour télécharger des fichiers volumineux dont les films


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2009)

En-dehors du caractère de la loi, je ne vois que péripéties et bruit politique : rien de bien neuf ni de raison de pousser des hauts cris. Que le parlement soit une chambre d'enregistrement ce n'est pas une surprise ni nouveau depuis deux ans.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> edit : la dernière d'albanel : les accès wifi ne fournissent très souvent pas des débits suffisant pour télécharger des fichiers volumineux dont les films



«La wi-fi» donc... 



bompi a dit:


> En-dehors du caractère de la loi, je ne vois que péripéties et bruit politique : rien de bien neuf ni de raison de pousser des hauts cris. Que le parlement soit une chambre d'enregistrement ce n'est pas une surprise ni nouveau depuis deux ans.



Ça surprend encore un peu le Suisse.


----------



## tatouille (5 Mai 2009)

mais bon dans cette histoire il faut quand meme saluer Yves Cochet et Daniel Cohn-bendit qui n'ont pas l'air de gros debiles mentaux et qui connaissent le sujet et sappent a grand coup *le nain* et sa bande de mikeys (crottes de nez)'


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2009)

Il semblerait que les détracteurs de l'amendement 138 aient d'autres cordes à leur arc.

L'amendement Bono (138) proche des oubliettes de l'histoire.


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça surprend encore un peu le Suisse.


Vous auriez fait un référendum ? (une petite votation pour la route ? )


----------



## WebOliver (5 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Vous auriez fait un référendum ? (une petite votation pour la route ? )



Réponse dans quelques mois si la loi Hadopi est jugée tellement bonne par nos politiciens qu'il décident, dans un éclair de lucidité, de s'en inspirer... 

Pour en revenir au sujet, ils ont terminé à quelle heure? Je suis allé me coucher à 1 heure et ils y étaient encore.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Réponse dans quelques mois si la loi Hadopi est jugée tellement bonne par nos politiciens qu'il décident dans un éclair de lucidité de s'en inspirer...
> 
> Pour en revenir au sujet, ils ont terminé à quelle heure? Je suis allé me coucher à 1 heure et ils y étaient encore.


A 1h30 reprise cet après midi et le soir


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Réponse dans quelques mois si la loi Hadopi est jugée tellement bonne par nos politiciens qu'il décident, dans un éclair de lucidité, de s'en inspirer...


Note que dans _The Economist_, ils estimaient que ce "débat" était suivi avec attention par d'autres, notamment aux Étazunis : si la loi passe, elle pourrait inspirer les groupes américains et la RIAA.

La France à la pointe du progrès. On en aurait une larme d'émotion


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> edit : la dernière d'albanel : les accès wifi ne fournissent très souvent pas des débits suffisant pour télécharger des fichiers volumineux dont les films


Bof. Elle n'est plus à une connerie à une connerie près. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h49 ----------




WebOliver a dit:


> Cela doit bien être la première fois que j'assiste à un débat de l'Assemblée nationale. Si tant est que l'on puisse appeler cela un débat tant l'attitude de la majorité est puérile et indéfendable. J'avoue que le spectacle donné est assez sidérant.
> 
> Lamentable.


Ca se passe souvent comme ça dans notre beau Parlement. Et la majorité actuelle n'a rien inventé. Mais je dois dire que dans le registre puéril, elle se surpasse.



bompi a dit:


> En-dehors du caractère de la loi, je ne vois que péripéties et bruit politique : rien de bien neuf ni de raison de pousser des hauts cris. Que le parlement soit une chambre d'enregistrement ce n'est pas une surprise ni nouveau depuis deux ans.


2 ans ? Tu es court. Le parlement n'est qu'une chambre d'enregistrement depuis belle lurette.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

*«La loi Hadopi ne sert à rien»*




			
				Le Progès de Lyon a dit:
			
		

> Coup de gueule de Pierre Kosciusko-Morizet, le PDG de PriceMinister, contre le téléchargement illégal et la loi qui prétend l'interdire.


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> 2 ans ? Tu es court. Le parlement n'est qu'une chambre d'enregistrement depuis belle lurette.


Certes. Mais la mémoire de mes concitoyens ne dépassant pas les quelques mois qui précèdent, je préfère ne pas remonter à la pré-histoire [car, rappelons-le, l'Histoire ne (re-)commence qu'en 2007, avec l'élection de notre courageux président].


----------



## fpoil (5 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *«La loi Hadopi ne sert à rien»*




Et qu'en pense Madame? 

La majorité a décidé de se venger et c'est la réforme du règlement de l'Assemblée qui va prendre... oubliée la revalorisation des droits de l'opposition...


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *«La loi Hadopi ne sert à rien»*



Pas d'accord. Ça sert à nous faire du bien       

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h07 ----------




fpoil a dit:


> Et qu'en pense Madame?
> 
> La majorité a décidé de se venger et c'est la réforme du règlement de l'Assemblée qui va prendre... oubliée la revalorisation des droits de l'opposition...



L'arrogance de la majorité actuelle a égalée, sinon dépassé, l'arrogance de la majorité de année 1981 et des suivantes.

À l'époque, un député de la majorité avait dit à ceux de l'opposition la superbe phrase suivante :

"  vous avez tort parce que vous êtes minoritaires "

L'histoire se renouvelle souvent


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mai 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Et qu'en pense Madame?



Tu veux parler de madame sa sur? Apparemment elle esquive le sujet mais n'en  pense pas moins.


----------



## Romuald (5 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> .../...
> À l'époque, un député de la majorité avait dit à ceux de l'opposition la superbe phrase suivante :
> 
> "  vous avez tort parce que vous êtes minoritaires "
> ...



La phrase était 'vous avez POLITIQUEMENT tort parce que vous êtes NUMERIQUEMENT minoritaires', ce qui est une vérité incontestable en démocratie, qui se vérifie aujourd'hui même si on peut penser que la minorité a raison sur le fond.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Et qu'en pense Madame?
> 
> La majorité a décidé de se venger et c'est la réforme du règlement de l'Assemblée qui va prendre... oubliée la revalorisation des droits de l'opposition...



C'est dire le niveau des débats. "Vous avez été méchants avec nous. Alors on sera méchants avec vous. Na ! Voilà !". :modo:

Quant à la revalorisation des droits de l'opposition et même du parlement en général, ça n'a jamais été qu'une vaste blague. Tu ne crois tout de même pas que notre cher monarque président qui déteste qu'on lui dise non allait donner des droits au parlement qui lui permettrait d'entraver son bon plaisir.


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> La phrase était 'vous avez POLITIQUEMENT tort parce que vous êtes NUMERIQUEMENT minoritaires', ce qui est une vérité incontestable en démocratie, qui se vérifie aujourd'hui même si on peut penser que la minorité a raison sur le fond.



Merci d'avoir donné la phrase exacte. C'est peut-être une vérité politique, mais c'est très contestable sur le plan des principes. Une autre façon d'appeler cela : le panurgisme politique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h41 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h40 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> C'est dire le niveau des débats. "Vous avez été méchants avec nous. Alors on sera méchants avec vous. Na ! Voilà !". :modo:
> 
> Quant à la revalorisation des droits de l'opposition et même du parlement en général, ça n'a jamais été qu'une vaste blague. Tu ne crois tout de même pas que notre cher monarque président qui déteste qu'on lui dise non allait donner des droits au parlement qui lui permettrait d'entraver son bon plaisir.



Quelle admirable sagesse


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2009)

La connerie  est contagieuse et s'étend au show-business :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:

Finalement, je préfère les conneries de Madame Christine. Elles au moins me font rire.


----------



## boodou (5 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La connerie  est contagieuse et s'étend au show-business :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Finalement, je préfère les conneries de Madame Christine. Elles au moins me font rire.



L'UMP c'est  une maison bleue
Adossée à la colline
On y vient à pied, on ne frappe pas
Ceux qui vivent là, ont jeté la clé
On se retrouve ensemble
Après des années de route
Et l'on vient s'asseoir autour du repas
Tout le monde est là, à cinq heures du soir
quand Neuilly-sur-Seine s'embrume
quand Neuilly-sur-Seine s'allume
Neuilly-sur-Seine


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mai 2009)

Hadopi : le vote reporté au 12 mai


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi : le vote reporté au 12 mai



Si il pouvait être reporté sine die...


----------



## arkhos (5 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> La connerie  est contagieuse et s'étend au show-business :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:
> 
> Finalement, je préfère les conneries de Madame Christine. Elles au moins me font rire.



On remarquera le superbe point godwill : quand on a plus d'arguments les références au nazisme (edit : ou à tout autre référence du même type : facisme, pétainisme, ... en gros des références à la connotation historique plus que chargée (et oui on a aussi eu le nazisme avec une référence à la gestapo d'albanel)) vienne


----------



## bompi (5 Mai 2009)

Deux remarques :
- essayons de rester dans le sujet, malgré les nombreuses opportunités de s'en éloigner (je ne suis pas le dernier à le faire )
- ne confondons pas tout, tout le temps ; le nazisme et le pétainisme, ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## iZiDoR (5 Mai 2009)

Et c'est reparti à l'AN...
Bompi, un p'tit cognac 15 ans d'âge... un fond de musique classique bien calé dans le canapé...
Et tu oublieras le bouton verrouillé 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h47 ----------

Apparement c'est reparti (en même temps j'avais pas beaucoup d'illusions) pour une soirée pleine d'avis défavorables et aucune justification....
Même s'ils vont arriver à des questions très intéressantes sur la sécurisation du réseau moi je laisse tomber, j'ai fini mon popcorn alors je vais me coucher :sleep: 
Bon courage pour ceux qui suivent.


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Mai 2009)

Il y a 169 députés dans l'assemblée

Au dernier vote concernant le dernier amendement:

122 Contre
42 pour

Il en manque 3 (Tardy et consors)


----------



## rizoto (5 Mai 2009)

C'est du grand n'importe quoi .... seance suspendu 2 minutes pour que tout le monde reprenne ses esprits.

Elle est forte la modératrice de l'assemblée !


----------



## arkhos (5 Mai 2009)

nouvelle suspension de scéance pour calmer le zoo de la majorité (zoo est le terme selon moi le plus approprié).

Sinon on a eu le droit au premier amendement ou la certain membre de la majorité on déposé le même texte que l'opposition

edit : tiens pas con y demande de préciser si le mail doit absolument passer par la boite fournie par le FAI; réponse : c'est les FAI qui enverront les mails pour un coup nul selon Albanel (on lui donne des cours d'info quand à elle ?)


----------



## boodou (5 Mai 2009)

Actuellement sur "Ce Soir Ou Jamais" de Frédéric Taddei (France3) : 
"Loi sur le piratage : les anciens contre les modernes ?"


----------



## arkhos (5 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> "Loi sur le piratage : les anciens contre les modernes ?"



Ca serait plutôt : ceux qui savent comment un PC marche et ceux pour qui c'est une grosse boite 

le coté incontestable des  avertissement a été confirmé ainsi que le fait  que rien ne garantisse qu'il arriveront à notre boite mail (en gros, si y passe en spam, va dans une boite mail que tu lis pas, ... c'est pas le problème d'hadopi)


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mai 2009)

Les mots les plus prononcés ce soir :

*Rejeté

Défavorable*

 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h40 ----------

Il est 00h43 et je tiens plus là :sleep:

Bonne nuit à tous

Et à demain


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Actuellement sur "Ce Soir Ou Jamais" de Frédéric Taddei (France3) :
> "Loi sur le piratage : les anciens contre les modernes ?"



J'ai regardé. Et c'était vraiment très intéressant.


----------



## richard-deux (6 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Actuellement sur "Ce Soir Ou Jamais" de Frédéric Taddei (France3) :
> "Loi sur le piratage : les anciens contre les modernes ?"



J'ai regardé l'émission et j'ai trouvé le débat très intéressant.

Et il y avait Francis Lalanne. :rateau:


----------



## Tekta (6 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> edit : tiens pas con y demande de préciser si le mail doit absolument passer par la boite fournie par le FAI; réponse : c'est les FAI qui enverront les mails pour un coup nul selon Albanel (on lui donne des cours d'info quand à elle ?)



Elle est pas prête de m'envoyer un mail alors, vu que j'ai pas activé l'adresse mail de mon FAI


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Mai 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Elle est pas prête de m'envoyer un mail alors, vu que j'ai pas activé l'adresse mail de mon FAI



Moi non plus.
Ca marche comment dans ce cas d'ailleurs ?


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi non plus.
> Ca marche comment dans ce cas d'ailleurs ?



Ben rien de plus, tu recevras une LAR par la suite...


----------



## rizoto (6 Mai 2009)

Bah en gros, tu le reçois, mais tu ne lis pas.


----------



## Tekta (6 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Moi non plus.
> Ca marche comment dans ce cas d'ailleurs ?



Ha bin là.... on est dans la merde mon gars 
Surtout que je suis en Wifi, et si un petit con a décidé de casser ma sécurité Wifi je l'ai dans l'os


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Bah en gros, tu le reçois, mais tu ne lis pas.



Même si tu le reçois et que tu le lis, l'autorité de mes 2 ne pourra pas prouver que tu l'as reçu puisqu'il n'y aura pas d'envoi en recommandé avec accusé de réception. Donc Albanel et tous les baltringues qui défendent cette loi à la con l'ont dans le baba.


----------



## Tekta (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Même si tu le reçois et que tu le lis, l'autorité de mes 2 ne pourra pas prouver que tu l'as reçu puisqu'il n'y aura pas d'envoi en recommandé avec accusé de réception. Donc Albanel et tous les baltringues qui défendent cette loi à la con l'ont dans le baba.



Héééé j'avais pas penser à ça 
Attends bientôt ils vont dire que pour être sûr que tu as bien reçu le message ils vont te téléphoner avec le numéro du FAI! Et encore une fois manque de bol pour eux, j'ai pas branché de téléphone sur cette ligne :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Même si tu le reçois et que tu le lis, l'autorité de mes 2 ne pourra pas prouver que tu l'as reçu puisqu'il n'y aura pas d'envoi en recommandé avec accusé de réception. Donc Albanel et tous les baltringues qui défendent cette loi à la con l'ont dans le baba.



Ouais ok ! C'est pas la fin du monde et ce n'est qu'un petit detail...


----------



## WebOliver (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Même si tu le reçois et que tu le lis, l'autorité de mes 2 ne pourra pas prouver que tu l'as reçu puisqu'il n'y aura pas d'envoi en recommandé avec accusé de réception. Donc Albanel et tous les baltringues qui défendent cette loi à la con l'ont dans le baba.



Le problème est que tu ne pourras contester ces courriers qu'à l'issue de la procédure, c'est-à-dire que lorsque tu auras été sanctionné... 

Le monde à l'envers.


----------



## apow (6 Mai 2009)

Je vois qu'ici aussi la loi fait des émulsions! 
Ceci est logique, c'est une atteinte pure et dure à la vie privée.
Je doute que l'union Européenne accepte ça.


----------



## boodou (6 Mai 2009)

*Hadopi : artistes et PS ne chantent plus à l&#8217;unisson ?*

Bien, bien, bien &#8230; 
Le débat semblait clair, l'idée n'a jamais été que tout soit gratuit, mais plutôt comment adapter des secteurs d'activités à de nouveaux modes de consommation et de diffusion.
Certains _Aaartistes_ (bien au-dessus du petit peuple fourbe et voleur) semblent _non pas_ être en rupture avec leur (supposée?) famille politique (la Gôcheuuu) mais tout simplement être en rupture avec leur public.
Les entendrent en appeler au _réalisme_, des esprits de boutiquiers, des petits épiciers, l'Amicale de Poujade and Co &#8230;
La licence globale _serait_ une idée absurde, pas le droit d'en parler, circulez y a rien à voir. Faire payer 2 à 5 &#8364; à tous les internautes pour générer entre 400millions et 1.4milliards d'euros de fonds à redistribuer, non non non pas question ! C'est injuste, inapplicable, tout le monde ne télécharge pas, tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes revenus, blablabla &#8230; 
Et la redevance audiovisuelle ??? Tout le monde n'écoute pas la radio, tout le monde ne regarde pas la télévision à la même fréquence, tout le monde n'a pas les mêmes revenus, tout le monde la paye et cela semble fonctionner &#8230; Et la taxe sur les supports vierges et les disques durs ? ça ne rapporte rien ? 
Les comptes de la Sacem sont stables, les entrées au cinéma et aux concerts se portent très bien. 
La vente des supports physiques baissent, au lieu de réfléchir à de nouveaux modèles, certains veulent que rien ne change. Bah merde alors, les transports ça pollue, au lieu de trouver de nouvelles énergies et de nouveaux moteurs, retournons sur des chevaux et des carioles pardi !
Je propose de boycotter tous les artistes pro-Hadopi, c'est-à-dire de ne plus consommer leurs _productions_ culturelles sur support physique, en salle, en live, en téléchargement légal et illégale &#8230;
Ignorons-les à la mesure de leur ignorance et de leur mépris à notre égard.


----------



## arkhos (6 Mai 2009)

Au passage, on remarque un truc, c'est qu'albanel et riester ont refusé l'abonnement qui permettait à une personne accusée à tort et qui aurait eu des dommages du fait de la coupure d'internet (exemple : quelqu'un gérant une boutique on line, un médecin, ...) d'obtenir le nom du dénonciateur pour lui demander des dommages et interets ...

Donc c'est bien, hadopi c'est la dénonciation anonyme sans aucun risque, on revient presque à la belle époque de l'occupation ... en tout cas c'est un bon moyen de résoudre le problème des foirages dans la détections des ip : y ont le droit de se planter tant qu'ils veulent et d'accuser qui ils veulent (c'est quoi l'étape suivante, l'envoit de lettre de menace version suisse ? Soit vous payez XXXX euros à la major YYYY soit on vous dénonce à Hadopi, le tout sans même avoir besoin de preuves)

Concernant l'envoit des mails, si tu ne les reçoit pas ben tant pis pour toi, la riposte "graduée" commence au moment de la lettre (qui est bien un recommandé)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Héééé j'avais pas penser à ça
> Attends bientôt ils vont dire que pour être sûr que tu as bien reçu le message ils vont te téléphoner avec le numéro du FAI! Et encore une fois manque de bol pour eux, j'ai pas branché de téléphone sur cette ligne :rateau:


Les billets de Maître Eolas sont une source d'inspiration inépuisable.  

Et sache également que tu pourras nier avoir reçu le courrier en recommandé A/R qu'on t'enverra ensuite. Il suffit pour cela de ne pas aller le chercher.



WebOliver a dit:


> Le problème est que tu ne pourras contester ces courriers qu'à l'issue de la procédure, c'est-à-dire que lorsque tu auras été sanctionné...
> 
> Le monde à l'envers.


Au moins pourra-t-on contester. C'est déjà ça.

Et vu le sens de la justice d'Albanel and co, ça relève presque de l'exploit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------




arkhos a dit:


> Concernant l'envoit des mails, si tu ne les reçoit pas ben tant pis pour toi, la riposte "graduée" commence au moment de la lettre (qui est bien un recommandé)



Voir ma réponse à Tekta.


----------



## arkhos (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Voir ma réponse à Tekta.



Tiré de http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/03/04/1333-hadopi-mon-amie-qui-es-tu : 



> Je suis mauvaise langue, car la loi prévoit que ce deuxième courriel peut (peut, pas doit, les critères de ce choix étant laissés à la discrétion de la CPD) être doublé d'une lettre remise contre signature ou tout autre moyen permettant de prouver la réception effective de la lettre (recommandé AR).



petit edit, je viens de tomber la dessus et je n'ai pas résisté dans ce contexte :





(http://xkcd.com/488/) Je sais le piratage c'est mal mais sourire un peu ne fait pas de mal dans cette discussion serieuse


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et sache également que tu pourras nier avoir reçu le courrier en recommandé A/R qu'on t'enverra ensuite. Il suffit pour cela de ne pas aller le chercher.



Ca, ce serait un peu trop facile... A partir du moment que tu as l'avis de passage, tu peux juste retarder la procédure en allant le chercher dans les 15 jours à la poste. Si tu n'y vas pas, c'est ton choix mais le recommandé est considéré comme lu/reçu et renvoyé à l'expéditeur  
Par contre il peut ensuite faire appel à un huissier... à tes frais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ca, ce serait un peu trop facile... A partir du moment que tu as l'avis de passage, tu peux juste retarder la procédure en allant le chercher dans les 15 jours à la poste. Si tu n'y vas pas, c'est ton choix mais le recommandé est considéré comme lu/reçu et renvoyé à l'expéditeur
> Par contre il peut ensuite faire appel à un huissier... à tes frais



Ecoute, Maître Eolas en connaît un rayon sur la question (voir le post d'arkhos juste au-dessus du tien). Donc, s'il le dit, on peut le croire.


----------



## Gwen (6 Mai 2009)

Il est peut-être maître, mais pour le coup, c'est iZiDoR qui a raison. On a obligation d'aller chercher un recommandé, si cela n'est pas fait, la remise en main propre ou autre sera aux frais du destinataire.


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Mai 2009)

Je ne connais pas maitre Eolas 
Mais ce que je sais c'est que vous êtes libre d'accepter une correspondance ou non. 
Néanmoins, le fait de refuser cette correspondance ne constitue pas un motif permettant de justifier la non connaissance du contenu de cette correspondance.
Pour ce qui est des courriers avec A/R, cela joue fortement puisque les délais légaux ou mentionnés dans le courrier sont basés sur la date de première présentation à votre domicile, que vous ayez retiré le courrier ou non.
Par conséquent, vous ne gèlerez pas les délais et vous ne serez pas considéré par un tribunal comme "non sachant" par le simple fait de ne pas retirer votre courrier et vous serez de facto dans votre tort. Sinon trop facile, je refuse tous les AR des impots, fisc and co...

A ma connaissance, les seuls motifs valables dans ce genre de cas sont les cas de force majeur, comme le décès ...


----------



## teo (6 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> *Hadopi : artistes et PS ne chantent plus à lunisson ?*
> 
> Bien, bien, bien
> Le débat semblait clair, l'idée n'a jamais été que tout soit gratuit, mais plutôt comment adapter des secteurs d'activités à de nouveaux modes de consommation et de diffusion.
> Certains _Aaartistes_ (bien au-dessus du petit peuple fourbe et voleur) semblent _non pas_ être en rupture avec leur (supposée?) famille politique (la Gôcheuuu) mais tout simplement être en rupture avec leur public.



C'est marrant, associer la majorité des artistes et la gauche a toujours été d'actualité jusqu'à récemment. J'avais lu un papier (2001-2003 ?) d'un journaliste qui expliquait justement comment la droite tentait avec plus ou moins de bonheur de récupérer des petits copains de l'autre côté de la ligne de démarcation. Apparemment, elle y est plutôt pas mal parvenue (sans jeu de mot). Encore une question de génération qui s'est embourgeoisée ou bien maquée ?
Uniquement en parlant de la musique, ce serait intéressant de faire le Top 10 des artistes Auteurs et celui du Top 10 des Interprètes (voir les bilans de la Sacem) et de voir leurs opinions sur l'Hadopi et une licence globale, histoire de voir si il y a une différence.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2009)

Le petit tour de passe-passe n'a pas fonctionné, l'amendement 138 a été de nouveau adopté au Parlement européen.

La réaction de Guy Bono.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le petit tour de passe-passe n'a pas fonctionné, l'amendement 138 a été de nouveau adopté au Parlement européen.
> 
> La réaction de Guy Bono.



C'est chouette l'Europe, non ?


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est chouette l'Europe, non ?



Oui, on peut le dire.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est chouette l'Europe, non ?



Finalement, ça du bon cette bonne vieille et belle Europe    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h37 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> Oui, on peut le dire.



Et quelle claque pour ce prétentieux qui prétend gouverner avec un parlement béni-oui-oui.   
Aïe, ça va faire mal ! Le Parlement qui déboute la Commission ! Une belle ré-affirmation démocratique. Ah ! On pensait peut-être "gouverner" l'Europe sans ses mandatés.
Il faut donner des députés à cette Europe-là


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2009)

"La vieillesse est un naufrage".

Disons-le tout de suite, pour ne pas froisser les membres émérites de MacGeneration, à l'instar de George Brassens qui c'était exprimé de façon quasi-prémonitoire sur Hadopi, : "l'âge ne fait rien à l'affaire, quand on est...". Je vous laisse chanter la suite ou vous repasser vos vieux disques. 
[YOUTUBE]gznDOMKeWkA&hl[/YOUTUBE]
nota : je recherche une version plus complète de l'interview de Georges Brassens. Le lien INA est trop court.


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Mai 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "La vieillesse est un naufrage".
> 
> Disons-le tout de suite, pour ne pas froisser les membres émérites de MacGeneration, à l'instar de George Brassens qui c'était exprimé de façon quasi-prémonitoire sur Hadopi, : "l'âge ne fait rien à l'affaire, quand on est...". Je vous laisse chanter la suite ou vous repasser vos vieux disques.
> [YOUTUBE]gznDOMKeWkA&hl[/YOUTUBE]
> nota : je recherche une version plus complète de l'interview de Georges Brassens. Le lien INA est trop court.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Finalement, ça du bon cette bonne vieille et belle Europe



Et il y a des élections dans 1 mois. Alors votez !


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Mai 2009)

Et Mr Brard commence la séance à tacler le gouvernement en parlant de l'amendement Bono voté cet après-midi ! la soirée va être chaude !!!! le direct ici 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------

Lol, il nous sort la "cuvée Hadopi" en pleine séance et invite Albanel à trinquer au vote de l'amendement Bono... Un grand moment !!!!


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Mai 2009)

Viré de TF1 en contestant Hadopi


----------



## iluro_64 (6 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et Mr Brard commence la séance à tacler le gouvernement en parlant de l'amendement Bono voté cet après-midi ! la soirée va être chaude !!!! le direct ici
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h35 ----------
> 
> Lol, il nous sort la "cuvée Hadopi" en pleine séance et invite Albanel à trinquer au vote de l'amendement Bono... Un grand moment !!!!



Je crois qu'on va avoir droit à quelques instants de bonne rigolade 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------




iZiDoR a dit:


> Viré de TF1 en contestant Hadopi



Vraiment tous des pourris ! C'est un retour à la pénalisation du droit d'opinion


----------



## fpoil (6 Mai 2009)

M. Brard est coutumier du fait, c'est le roi de la citation dans l'hémicycle doublé d'un humour féroce...manque plus que Maxime Gremetz....


----------



## rizoto (6 Mai 2009)

[YOUTUBE]LxVBKpYedyo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Mai 2009)

"_Ou bien la Ministre est sourde ou bien elle ne sait pas lire_"  en parlant des décisions de l'Europe.


----------



## huexley (6 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]LxVBKpYedyo[/YOUTUBE]



les débats sont vraiment houleux, je suis épaté par l'acharnement de Albanel, sont texte est inapplicable et voué à l'échec, il est techniquement un jeu d'enfant à contourner et ne règlera en rien le problème du piratage, il ne vas pas non plus relancer les droits d'auteur Et l'Europe vient de lui mettre un sacré coup de semonce Mais elle s'accroche, peut-être parcequ'après le ratage annoncé elle va grandir les rangs des chomeurs en ayant claqués des dizaines de miyons d'euros Superbe


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Mai 2009)

Vous allez rire mais plus d'internet depuis 15h cet après-midi :mouais: J'ai cru que la loi avait été voté et que j'avais loupé les avertissements 

On est vraiment comme un con sans 

Bon c'est juste une problème généralisé en Provence pas encore tout à fait régléLa WiFi de la freebox n'est pas encore opérationnelle, je suis sur l'ordi de mon amie


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous allez rire mais plus d'internet depuis 15h cet après-midi&#8230; :mouais: J'ai cru que la loi avait été voté et que j'avais loupé les avertissements&#8230;
> 
> On est vraiment comme un con sans&#8230;
> 
> Bon c'est juste une problème généralisé en Provence pas encore tout à fait réglé&#8230;La WiFi de la freebox n'est pas encore opérationnelle, je suis sur l'ordi de mon amie&#8230;



"Hadopi m'a frapper" 

Par contre j'suis pas sûr qu'une soirée "en direct de l'AN" à deux soit l'idéal pour une osmose parfaite 
Quoi que... Brard a beaucoup d'humour et pourrait presque rivaliser avec les grandes comédies à l'eau de rose que les femmes raffolent.....


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Vous allez rire mais plus d'internet depuis 15h cet après-midi :mouais: J'ai cru que la loi avait été voté et que j'avais loupé les avertissements
> 
> On est vraiment comme un con sans
> 
> Bon c'est juste une problème généralisé en Provence pas encore tout à fait régléLa WiFi de la freebox n'est pas encore opérationnelle, je suis sur l'ordi de mon amie



C'est bien. Tu expérimentes en quelque sorte l'après Hadopi. 

Bêta testeur dans l'âme.


----------



## boodou (6 Mai 2009)

C'est beau de voir (certains) de nos députés travailler  presque minuit, moi je vais me coucher


----------



## iZiDoR (6 Mai 2009)

Selon notre ministre de la culture, la loi Hadopi aurait vocation de poser un cadre .... accrochez-vous.... psychologique !! 
C'est quand même du lourd là...


----------



## huexley (6 Mai 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> C'est bien. Tu expérimentes en quelque sorte l'après Hadopi.
> 
> Bêta testeur dans l'âme.




Pareil plus d'internet ce matin  
J'ai prit la liberté de me fournir un accès chez moi 8 voisin qui ont du wifi WEP


----------



## boodou (7 Mai 2009)

Est-ce que quelqu'un tient les comptes du nombre de fois où Mme Albanel a prononcé "logiciel pare-feu" ? Non parce que c'est vraiment important. 

Mr Copé déambulant entre les bancs, hagard ; magnifique.

Certains députés UMP _savent_ que cette loi est absurde, mais ils s'écrasent, par lâcheté


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mai 2009)

Albanulle plus l'opposition avance des arguments plus elle recule&#8230; comment veux tu, comment veux tu&#8230; :mouais:

Mais là elle est DEFAVORABLE&#8230;

Elle me sors par les trous de nez celle-là&#8230;

Sur ce je vais y aller aussi&#8230; Bonne nuit à tous&#8230;


----------



## fpoil (7 Mai 2009)

Bon il me tarde de rentrer chez moi et de me coucher... Monsieur le Président levez la séance svp 

séance prévue demain à 9h30 donc 1h30 max ce soir


----------



## Tekta (7 Mai 2009)

Attention ne dites plus rien qui pourrait se retourner contre vous! Sinon vous allez êtres fichés! Et après ça... plus de FAI... donc plus internet... donc plus de macgé :mouais:
Ils vont nous pondre une black liste avec des millions d'ex-internautes :rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## jolicrasseux (7 Mai 2009)

Tekta a dit:


> Attention ne dites plus rien qui pourrait se retourner contre vous! Sinon vous allez êtres fichés! Et après ça... plus de FAI... donc plus internet... donc plus de macgé :mouais:
> Ils vont nous pondre une black liste avec des millions d'ex-internautes :rateau::rateau::rateau:



VIVE SARKO ! VIVE ALBANEL ! VIVE L'UMP ! VIVE L'HADOPI ! 

et vive Siné !

Que ne ferais-je pas pour garder internet... même la pute...


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mai 2009)

La grande ambition actuelle est d'être le "gouverneur" de l'Europe.   
Pour l'instant cette ambition passe par la case "ridicule" du jeu de cons de notre majorité actuelle.   
Ce n'est plus de l'obstination. C'est du déni de droit après le vote du Parlement Européen.   

Même le résident italien (surprise, comme il manie bien notre langue !) n'atteint pas ce niveau de stupidité. 


À la radio, France Inter pour ne pas la nommer, je viens d'entendre Madame la Ministre dans des extraits de la séance d'hier soir à l'AN. J'ai  cru entendre un religieux fanatique invoquant le droit à la croyance, à la propriété et autres grands principe. Mais elle, elle ne croit pas au droit au droit. Une vraie illuminée ! :mouais:


----------



## arkhos (7 Mai 2009)

je viens de relire le compte rendu et Riester/albanel parlent à plusieurs occasions (00h07, 12 et 20) de logiciel pare feu dans un contexte ou un pare feu ne sert absolument à rien de ce qu'ils disent, c'est une erreur lors de la retranscription ou y savent vraiment pas ce qu'est un pare feu ?

au passage on citera le site : http://www.deputesgodillots.info/ un peu de lecture utile sur nos représentants


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Viré de TF1 en contestant Hadopi



Il semblerait que si Mme De Panafieu a transmis le mail au Ministère de la culture, c'est pour avoir des éléments pour pouvoir répondre au pauvre malheureux qui après ça s'est fait viré (au passage, total soutien à lui). 

Ce qui prête franchement à rire quand on connaît la "compétence" en la matière de ce ministère, "compétence" que la titulaire du poste étale en permanence.


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> *Hadopi : artistes et PS ne chantent plus à lunisson ?*
> 
> Bien, bien, bien
> Le débat semblait clair, l'idée n'a jamais été que tout soit gratuit, mais plutôt comment adapter des secteurs d'activités à de nouveaux modes de consommation et de diffusion.
> Certains _Aaartistes_ (bien au-dessus du petit peuple fourbe et voleur) semblent _non pas_ être en rupture avec leur (supposée?) famille politique (la Gôcheuuu) mais tout simplement être en rupture avec leur public.



Les "Artistes" montrent simplement luer vrai visage.
Une façade de gauche, mais automatiquement de droite quand on touche à leur vie personnelle.
Le masque tombe et cette conscience de gauche de bon alloi, qui fait si bien quand on crie au et fort à la défense de la veuve de l'orphelin et du sans-papier disparaît comme par enchantement lorsque les revenus des "artistes" entre en jeu.
Leur discours anti-Sarko qui leur donne un genre tellement "artiste cool de gauche" est oublié du jour au lendemain sans le moindre scrupule.
Ca me rappelle cette phrase de je ne sais plus qui :" je suis prêt à mourir pour le peuple, mais surtout pas à vivre avec".
Là c'est pareil. Ils sont prêts à mourir pour le peuple, tant qu'il paye.
Ca me fait gerber.


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Leur discours anti-Sarko qui leur donne un genre tellement "artiste cool de gauche" est oublié du jour au lendemain sans le moindre scrupule.



Ségolène Royal s'excuse, au nom du peuple français, pour ces judas qui se prétendent de gauche et soutiennent une loi de droite !


----------



## fpoil (7 Mai 2009)

Disons que les artistes ont un réflexe corporatiste comme beaucoup de professions dès lors que l'on touche au nerf de la guerre. Pas spécialement surprenant.

Mais leur lobbying est plus efficace... un peu comme les journalistes quand le parlement a voulu leur supprimer l'abattement supplémentaire auquel ils ont droit sur leur revenu déclaré...


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Il semblerait que si Mme De Panafieu a transmis le mail au Ministère de la culture, c'est pour avoir des éléments pour pouvoir répondre au pauvre malheureux qui après ça s'est fait viré (au passage, total soutien à lui).
> 
> Ce qui prête franchement à rire quand on connaît la "compétence" en la matière de ce ministère, "compétence" que la titulaire du poste étale en permanence.



C'est vrai, article du Monde.fr mieux détaillé
Il va probablement pouvoir se rendre aux prudhommes sans pression tant le motif de licenciement est abusif. Apparement TF1 n'a même pas pris la peine de dissimuler la raison du renvoi  Tant mieux pour lui mais il devra tout de même trouver un nouveau job.
Le plus grave dans tout ça, c'est que nous sommes même pas étonnés...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> C'est vrai, article du Monde.fr détaillé
> Il va probablement pouvoir se rendre aux prudhommes sans pression tant le motif de licenciement est abusif. Apparement TF1 n'a même pas pris la peine de dissimuler la raison du renvoi  Tant mieux pour lui mais il devra tout de même trouver un nouveau job.
> Le plus grave dans tout ça, c'est que nous sommes même pas étonnés...


Tu t'es raté dans ton lien&#8230; 

Voilà le bon&#8230;

article du Monde.fr mieux détaillé

J'avais pourtant rectifié dans un premier temps, mais iZiDor persiste à nous proposer un lien non fonctionnel.   (Web'O)

A priori aux prud'hommes il a des chances&#8230;

Quand à l'autre :



> Le ministère de la culture, qui ne s'explique pas comment le courriel est arrivé à TF1, se dit "extrêmement surpris".



Le parefeu qu'est pas bon&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le parefeu qu'est pas bon



On dit "La Panafieu" qu'est pas bonne


----------



## arkhos (7 Mai 2009)

Je viens de tomber la dessus : 
http://www.svmlemag.fr/actu/04379/d...rt_«_nest_rentable_que_de_quelques_centimes_»


> François Gerber donne lexemple dun morceau à 99 centimes : il reste 83 centimes après la TVA, 77 centimes après la Sacem, et 2 centimes après le paiement des maisons de disques.



Donc sur le téléchargement légal, effectivement les majors se goinfrent, et après on vient nous dire que c'est pas possible de baisser les prix pour rendre le téléchargement attractif (entre autre sur les morceaux déja sur-surrentabilisé depuis des années) ...


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Mai 2009)

" Anéfé, le rapporteur alias Riester a mal configuré Open Office, le logiciel pare-feu que nous avons au ministère. Anéfé, le mail de ce pauvre Jérome a par la suite été filtré par la Haute Autorité. Suite à 2 avertissements, la Haute Autorité s'est vu contrainte de lui couper sa connexion à TF1... Anéfé..."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les "Artistes" montrent simplement luer vrai visage.
> Une façade de gauche, mais automatiquement de droite quand on touche à leur vie personnelle.
> Le masque tombe et cette conscience de gauche de bon alloi, qui fait si bien quand on crie au et fort à la défense de la veuve de l'orphelin et du sans-papier disparaît comme par enchantement lorsque les revenus des "artistes" entre en jeu.
> Leur discours anti-Sarko qui leur donne un genre tellement "artiste cool de gauche" est oublié du jour au lendemain sans le moindre scrupule.
> ...


Comme dirait Bompi, je plussoie. 



Dos Jones a dit:


> Le parefeu qu'est pas bon



Il ne protège pas suffisamment des connexions entrantes à l'Elysée venant de TF1.


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2009)

En rebondissant sur les liens de vos pages, je suis tombé là desus. Vous connaissez ?


----------



## fpoil (7 Mai 2009)

oui on en parle dans un autre post.

A priori ce n'est pas fait pour du P2P et il est même demandé de ne pas utilisé de logiciel P2P avec le réseau TOR mais amha ce n'est qu'un début dans les solutions de contournement


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> En rebondissant sur les liens de vos pages, je suis tombé là desus. Vous connaissez ?


Ça doit faire plus d'un an que Pascal77 m'en avait parlé et que je l'ai installé 

Faut te réveiller


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça doit faire plus d'un an que Pascal77 m'en avait parlé et que je l'ai installé
> 
> Faut te réveiller



Ah bah voilà : plus d'un an !


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les "Artistes" montrent simplement luer vrai visage.
> Une façade de gauche, mais automatiquement de droite quand on touche à leur vie personnelle.
> Le masque tombe et cette conscience de gauche de bon alloi, qui fait si bien quand on crie au et fort à la défense de la veuve de l'orphelin et du sans-papier disparaît comme par enchantement lorsque les revenus des "artistes" entre en jeu.
> Leur discours anti-Sarko qui leur donne un genre tellement "artiste cool de gauche" est oublié du jour au lendemain sans le moindre scrupule.
> ...




Entre autres (je ne les nommerai pas), on découvre des artistes de réputation ou notoriété "gauche" qui soutiennent l'Hadopi, et des artistes de réputation ou de notoriété "droite" qui s'oppose à l'Hadopi. Monde renversé ! La vérité est que tous ont le cur à gauche, là où ils ont le portefeuille. Mais la tête est ailleurs, près du bonnet.


----------



## arkhos (7 Mai 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> A priori ce n'est pas fait pour du P2P et il est même demandé de ne pas utilisé de logiciel P2P avec le réseau TOR mais amha ce n'est qu'un début dans les solutions de contournement



Megaupload/rapdishare/autres et le streaming permettent de faire exactement pareil qu'avec du P2P et je ne crois pas qu'ils disent quoi que ce soit à ce sujet


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Mai 2009)

Selon Le Point le cabinet de la ministre reconnait avoir fait une "erreur" en transferant le courriel 
En espérant que ces "erreurs" ne se reproduisent pas à l'échelle Hadopienne et leur 10 000 emails par jour :mouais:
On peut rêver .....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

Au ministère ils ne savent pas que Martin Bouygues, proprio de TF1, est copain avec notre président et qu'il ne fera rien qui lui déplaise ?


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mai 2009)

Au fait c'est reparti sur le site de l'AN

J'ai loupé le début mais à priori rien de changé

*Rejeté
Défavorable*

Z'ont pas beaucoup de vocabulaire


----------



## Shekral (7 Mai 2009)

C'est dingue.
On se demande pourquoi il essaie de faire un débat.
D'ailleurs y'en a pas, les députés contre hadopi explique leurs amendements, le rapporteur et la ministre sont défavorable, et c'est rejeté.
La façon dont les différents amendements sont rejetés donne vraiment l'impression que le rapporteur et Albanel n'ont pas du tout lu ces différents amendement. Ils sont venu en se disant qu'ils allaient tout rejeté.


----------



## arkhos (7 Mai 2009)

Shekral a dit:


> La façon dont les différents amendements sont rejetés donne vraiment l'impression que le rapporteur et Albanel n'ont pas du tout lu ces différents amendement. Ils sont venu en se disant qu'ils allaient tout rejeté.



Rassure toi ce n'est pas qu'une impression : on en a eu la preuve il y a quelques jours quand un argument d'Albanel contre un amendement était complètement foireux (je ne me souviens plus du texte exacte mais c'était du type : je veux pas de ce texte parce qu'il n'est pas gris avec marqué ce texte est gris à l'intérieur)

edit : 17H30, le débat se termine, la suite mardi avec le vote solennel, le groupe SRC termine avec une lecture du texte des auteurs de SF publié un peu partout sur le net


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2009)

Hahahahahahahahaha !


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Selon Le Point le cabinet de la ministre reconnait avoir fait une "erreur" en transferant le courriel
> En espérant que ces "erreurs" ne se reproduisent pas à l'échelle Hadopienne et leur 10 000 emails par jour :mouais:
> On peut rêver .....



La ministresse, je l'ai entendue aux infos de 13 heures sur France Inter où elle a été interrogé sur HADOPI (elle conforme qu'elle se fout des décisions européennes et qu'Internet n'est pas un droit )  et sur le gars de TF1 licencié. Modèle de langue de bois, de déresponsabilisation, bref, égale à elle-même, comme pour défendre "sa" loi. Elle nous prend vraiment pour des gogos.


----------



## Amok (7 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Elle nous prend vraiment pour des gogos.



Hélas, je ne crois pas. Et c'est bien en cela qu'elle est terrible. Elle y croit, _vraiment_. Tout son petit être est tendu vers la réussite, à savoir : la faire passer, cette foutue loi qu'elle considère comme juste, puisque des tas de gens de son entourage lui ont dit.
Nous savons que ce sera le cas. ce qui va être amusant, c'est la suite.


----------



## tirhum (7 Mai 2009)

Amusant pour qui ?!... 
C'est quoi, la suite ?!...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Amusant pour qui ?!...
> C'est quoi, la suite ?!...


On verra&#8230; 

La suite ce sera les élections européennes, le prochain remaniement ministériel&#8230; 

Je suis prêt à parier que l'Albanulle va se faire remercier comme une malpropre pour avoir ridiculisé la France au niveau européen avec sa loi inapplicable tant du point de vue juridique que technique&#8230;

Ce fil n'est pas prêt de fermer&#8230; Bompi 

Sinon aujourd'hui il n'y avait que 3 opposants à la loi sur les bancs&#8230; :mouais:

Une stratégie&#8230;  (J'ai bien ma petite idée dessus)

Comme les votes montaient à 5 voix y'en a tout de même deux d'en face qui risquent de se faire virer de leur parti&#8230;


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Amusant pour qui ?!...
> C'est quoi, la suite ?!...



Les 30 histoires extraordinaires :
- 1 : Open Office : le firewall enfin photographié !
- 2 : Monter un robinet de 12 sur le haut débit, c'est possible !
- 3 : Le Ministère de la Culture timbre ses mails avec La Poste !
- 4 : TF1 fournisseur d'accès du Ministère de la Culture !
- 5 : Les premiers sénateurs robotisés : merci la sarkotique.
etc.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, je ne crois pas. Et c'est bien en cela qu'elle est terrible. Elle y croit, _vraiment_. Tout son petit être est tendu vers la réussite, à savoir : la faire passer, cette foutue loi qu'elle considère comme juste, puisque des tas de gens de son entourage lui ont dit.
> Nous savons que ce sera le cas. ce qui va être amusant, c'est la suite.



Si, si, elle nous prend pour des gogos parce que justement elle croit qu'elle agir pour notre bien. La Loi, elle n'y croit pas plus que nous tous, du moins je l'espère après toutes les prises de position, plus "sérieuses" que les nôtres. Mais il faut satisfaire le prince qui la prend pour une gogotte. Et, je cite 





> tout son petit être est tendu vers la réussite, à savoir : la faire passer


. Et si elle y croit vraiment, alors la situation n'est pas grave, simplement hallucinante. Car cela pose la question de la compétence de nombre des ministres de ce gouvernement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, je ne crois pas. Et c'est bien en cela qu'elle est terrible. Elle y croit, _vraiment_. Tout son petit être est tendu vers la réussite, à savoir : la faire passer, cette foutue loi qu'elle considère comme juste, puisque des tas de gens de son entourage lui ont dit.
> Nous savons que ce sera le cas. ce qui va être amusant, c'est la suite.



Oui. Comme ça, son maître sera content d'elle et peut-être qu'il gardera quand il procèdera au remaniement de son gouvernement fantôme.



Panafieu : "Le cadre de TF1 n'avait pas demandé la confidentialité"


----------



## johnlocke2342 (7 Mai 2009)

Décidément, faudrait la mettre à jour, la Albanulle.
Avec elle, c'est quoi? Poire>Mise à jour du Pare-Feu? 

Bon, sérieusement, ce matin aux infos d'i>Télé j'ai vu que les débutés avaient "voté pour la double peine" dans le cadre d'Hadopi. Quelqu'un comprend? Parce que pour moi, c'est rejeté (pour l'instant),non?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

Internet: la décision du Parlement européen "ne vaut pas" en France, selon Copé


----------



## boodou (7 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Hahahahahahahahaha !



 

Au fait, ils vont employer combien de gens à l'Hadopi ? Non parce que en ce moment c'est difficile pour moi niveau boulot, donc je suis preneur de toute nouvelle opportunité


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

[DM]k4jopIfhCmeEyD12URh[/DM]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h19 ----------

Catherine Trautmann : "Avec Hadopi, la France a tout gâché"


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Panafieu : "Le cadre de TF1 n'avait pas demandé la confidentialité"



Sauf que le secret de la correspondance est un droit implicite, on a pas à invoquer une quelconque confidentialité pour ça.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sauf que le secret de la correspondance est un droit implicite, on a pas à invoquer une quelconque confidentialité pour ça.



La petite-fille De Wendel ne connaît donc pas les lois qu'elle vote... 

Pas étonnant que Copé leur demande de voter Hadopi sans s'occuper du texte, c'est le contraire qui semble l'exception.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sauf que le secret de la correspondance est un droit implicite, on a pas à invoquer une quelconque confidentialité pour ça.



Apparemment, les fondamentaux ne sont pas acquis. Enfin, ça dépend lesquels !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sauf que le secret de la correspondance est un droit implicite, on a pas à invoquer une quelconque confidentialité pour ça.



Et elle n'avait pas besoin de transmettre le mail pour avoir des infos du ministère, ni de dire de qui ça venait. Il lui suffisait de reprendre les éléments avancés par le cadre de TF1.


----------



## iZiDoR (7 Mai 2009)

Et voici la réponse de TF1.... 
Ils sont gonflés quand même 
Au passage, la plupart des commentaires dénonçant la situation tout en restant courtois ont été supprimés sur leur site  il reste 2 petits commentaires orphelins :mouais:


----------



## boodou (7 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Panafieu : "Le cadre de TF1 n'avait pas demandé la confidentialité





Mobyduck a dit:


> Sauf que le secret de la correspondance est un droit implicite, on a pas à invoquer une quelconque confidentialité pour ça.




A rajouter dans votre signature en conclusion de tout email :
"Merci de garder le contenu du présent courrier électronique confidentiel"
Vraiment sympa les rapports humains dans la sphère numérique à partir de maintenant


----------



## tatouille (7 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et voici la réponse de TF1....
> Ils sont gonflés quand même
> Au passage, la plupart des commentaires dénonçant la situation tout en restant courtois ont été supprimés sur leur site  il reste 2 petits commentaires orphelins :mouais:



si il n'a pas signe un depard a la miable (fait la connerie) ca va faire mal dans le cul a TF1 aux prud-hommes  parce qu il faut justifier la faute, et la faute etant l'expression d'un avis personel citoyen en dehors des vues de son employeur, ils vont manger grave , en tous les cas ce genre pratique c'est vraiment franco-francais et c'est comme toujours tres russo-communiste, le nombre de gas dans diverses plus grosse entreprise qui bloggent des salasseries sur leur employeur ou les produits  et qui n'a jamais recu de mail en interne , un juste he houais c'est pas cool in live!

mais bon encore un totore qui avait une place en or, peut etre qu'il voulait se faire virer apres tout 

la moderation du site de TF1 est assez comique j'espere que cette aventure va etre montee en epingle  ca vaut le coup, ils ont tendu un arbre pour se faire ecraser dessous


----------



## jmos (8 Mai 2009)

Souvenons aussi de l'affaire du  SMS "intercepté"....L'opérateur était Bouygues telecom. C'est décidément une manie d'intercepter les correspondances privées et de pratiquer la délation au sein de ce groupe. Il n'est pas nécessaire d'attendre les logiciels espions promis par Hadopi, ils semblent être déjà là....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2009)

Vous avez là une preuve éclatante de la nécessité de mettre une cloison étanche entre l'intérêt général, représenté par l'Etat, et les intérêts particuliers de quelques groupes industriels dont les propriétaires sont amis avec notre cher président.


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Vous avez là une preuve éclatante de la nécessité de mettre une cloison étanche entre l'intérêt général, représenté par l'Etat, et les intérêts particuliers de quelques groupes industriels dont les propriétaires sont amis avec notre cher président.



Et c'est bien là le coeur du "problème Hadopi" où seul les intérêts des majors sont satisfaits


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Et c'est bien là le coeur du "problème Hadopi" où seul les intérêts des majors sont satisfaits



Encore faudrait-il s'entendre sur l'étendue des intérêts. En effet, si la loi  HADOPI défend presqu'exclusiment les profits des majors, elle ne s'occupent guère des intérêts des artistes (régler ce problème entre vous svp). Quand à la création ça ne reste qu'un mot, et c'est bien là que les artistes qui sont pour la loi HADOPI n'ont rien compris. Quant à la commission HADOPI, qui n'est rien d'autre qu'un *organe de répression privé* de type bolchevique, rien ne prouve que ses membres ne seront pas à la fois juges et parties (défendues par la loi bien sûr). La délégation de la justice publique à une cellule de justice privée qui n'a pas beaucoup de compte à rendre n'a pas été faite pour désengorger les tribunaux, mais pour que la difficulté à se disculper règle les problèmes : pot de terre contre pot de fer, "pauvres contre riches".

Pour moi qui n'ai jamais fait le moindre téléchargement illégal, cette loi est un déni de justice, et le début de la mise en place d'un système non seulement autoritaire, mais surtout arbitraire.

Voici une bonne définition de "arbitraire" trouvée en tapant simplement le mot dans la case Google de SAFARI :



> 1/ ETYMOLOGIE
> 
> 
> Nom formé à partir d' un  verbe latin : "arbitrari" qui signifie "juger" et "décider"
> ...



Voir l'article *ICI*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Mai 2009)

L'arbitraire est la marque de fabrique du pouvoir actuel. Tout le contraire d'un système démocratique où règne la justice et l'égalité. La loi HADOPI n'en est qu'une des nombreuses manifestations.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'arbitraire est la marque de fabrique du pouvoir actuel. Tout le contraire d'un système démocratique où règne la justice et l'égalité. La loi HADOPI n'en est qu'une des nombreuses manifestations.



Elle est même une sorte de révélateur des pratiques et personnes. Un cas d'école.


----------



## boodou (8 Mai 2009)

C'est vraiment savoureux cette histoire du licenciement de Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim de TF1  Grâce à cette histoire il va trouver un super job ailleurs, merci Christine et Panaf ! 
La question que je me pose par rapport à cela c'est  la non-réaction totale _des autres_ employés de la chaîne  . Aucun soutien, cela veut donc dire qu'ils acceptent tous d'être potentiellement virés pour une opinion ; l'ambiance doit vraiment y être excellente


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> L'arbitraire est la marque de fabrique du pouvoir actuel. Tout le contraire d'un système démocratique où règne la justice et l'égalité. La loi HADOPI n'en est qu'une des nombreuses manifestations.



Mais en ce moment l'actualité dénonce bien les conflits d'intérêts entre la présidence et les amis... (au cas où on était pas sûr )
Entre le SMS sur le déraillement d'un train et cette histoire d'email concernant tous les 2 la maison Bouygues... c'est du lourd béton  
Quel triste constat en ce 8 Mai... mais c'est vrai que tout n'est que cycle....


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Mai 2009)

Dommage que la HADOPI n'ait pas été encore en vigueur en traçant les mails du ministère de la culture on aurait pu retrouver quelle personne l'avait retransmise à TF1 :mouais:

Cré boudiou


----------



## boodou (8 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dommage que la HADOPI n'ait pas été encore en vigueur en traçant les mails du ministère de la culture on aurait pu retrouver quelle personne l'avait retransmise à TF1 :mouais:
> 
> Cré boudiou



un certain nico.s.rolex@hotmail.fr


----------



## iZiDoR (8 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dommage que la HADOPI n'ait pas été encore en vigueur&#8230; en traçant les mails du ministère de la culture on aurait pu retrouver quelle personne l'avait retransmise à TF1&#8230; :mouais:
> 
> Cré boudiou&#8230;



Le plus grisant c'est qu'elle veut que Mme Michu sécurise son accès internet, son ordinateur alors qu'elle n'est même pas capable d'en faire autant  elle ne sait même pas se qui se passe dans son cabinet 
Tout compte fait, Albanulle lui va bien 
Sinon, interview M. Le Forestier ou comment atteindre de point Godwin faute d'arguments.... mais des fois il vaut mieux la fermer !

Notre ministre sciait déjà la branche de l'arbre sur lequel elle était, là , la branche est tombée et elle commence son trou 

Qui a tué Bourreau-Guggenheim en chanson (mais il semblerait que la Haute Autorité ait coupé le son du blog pour le moment...)  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h48 ----------

Lefebvre définit le Web 2.0ou encore démission d'Albanel  on peut rêver


----------



## arkhos (8 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> l'ambiance doit vraiment y être excellente &#8230;



Voir l'excellent livre "Madame, Monsieur, Bonsoir...", c'est édifiant ce qu'on apprend sur les coulisses de la chaine

Concernant Mr Forestier, encore un type qui a des connaissances techniques tellement faibles qu'elles tendent vers le négatif mais qui croit pourtant avoir tout compris sur hadopi et le piratage. Je crois que ce monsieur, comme beaucoup, ne comprend pas que beaucoup s'oppose à hadopi tout en étant pour les droits d'auteur


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Le plus grisant c'est qu'elle veut que Mme Michu sécurise son accès internet, son ordinateur alors qu'elle n'est même pas capable d'en faire autant



Mais si, elle a mis des pare-feu partout!


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Sinon, interview M. Le Forestier ou comment atteindre de point Godwin faute d'arguments.... mais des fois il vaut mieux la fermer !



Comme quoi, on a beau être un artiste de renommée qui a duré (oui, il n'est plus tout à fait fait jeune, né le 10 février 1949 à Paris d'un père anglais et d'une mère française qui a vécu en Angleterre  Wikipédia), auteur compositeur de quelques superbes chansons (dont une à propos du racisme), et n'être pas aussi de gauche comme on le prétend, mais bien davantage de droite dès qu'il s'agit de son portefeuille. C'est souvent cela : "faites ce que je dis, ne faites pas ce que je fais". Les propos indignes de ce monsieur démontrent, s'il en était besoin, combien nombre de membres de cette catégorie sociale sont déconnectées de la réalité. Dès qu'il s'agit de portefeuille, d'ailleurs, je pense qu'il surveille très bien ses propres intérêt. Voir *ICI*.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2009)

johnlocke2342 a dit:


> Mais si, elle a mis des pare-feu partout!



Même dans Open Office.


----------



## tirhum (9 Mai 2009)

Hihihi...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2009)

La lutte contre le piratage ruine l'Etat


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Mai 2009)

*ICI*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Mai 2009)

On sait.


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Mai 2009)

Ca fait du bien un peu de lucidité parfois
Dommage qu'il en reste quelques uns de bornés


----------



## rizoto (10 Mai 2009)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Ca fait du bien un peu de lucidité parfois
> Dommage qu'il en reste quelques uns de bornés



Retenez bien son nom ! Vous ne l'entendrez plus ...


----------



## tirhum (10 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Retenez bien son nom ! Vous ne l'entendrez plus ...


Si, mais dans un autre domaine, hélas...
Pour homophobie...


----------



## marcomarco (10 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Au fait, ils vont employer combien de gens à l'Hadopi ? Non parce que en ce moment c'est difficile pour moi niveau boulot, donc je suis preneur de toute nouvelle opportunité


y'aura que des juges ..    y parait .. :love:


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2009)

marcomarco a dit:


> y'aura que des juges ..    y parait .. :love:



Des magistrats. Un juge est un magistrat, un magistrat n'est pas forcément un juge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

Hadopi-licenciement à TF1: un coupable identifié au ministère de la Culture?

Génial ! On a trouvé une victime expiatoire, un fusible sur qui on rejettera entièrement la faute.


----------



## boodou (10 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi-licenciement à TF1: un coupable identifié au ministère de la Culture?
> 
> Génial ! On a trouvé une victime expiatoire, un fusible sur qui on rejettera entièrement la faute.



Ah la vie politique française ! Ce type va démissionner alors que dans d'autres démocraties ce serait le ministre et tout son cabinet aurait sauté


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ah la vie politique française ! Ce type va démissionner alors que dans d'autres démocraties ce serait le ministre et tout son cabinet aurait sauté



La vraie faute vient de beaucoup plus haut. Mais celle-là restera impunie et ne sera jamais corrigée, du moins tant que le président actuel sera en poste.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ah la vie politique française ! Ce type va démissionner alors que dans d'autres démocraties ce serait le ministre et tout son cabinet aurait sauté



La France est-elle encore un pays vraiment démocratique ? La pratique de l'arbitraire dans tous les domaines laisse penser que non


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Retenez bien son nom [Edit: Ch. Vaneste]! Vous ne l'entendrez plus ...





tirhum a dit:


> Si, mais dans un autre domaine, hélas...
> Pour homophobie...



Ouais, on aimerait bien ne plus jamais l'entendre. Définitivement. Sur aucun sujet.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

La décision du Parlement européen sur les modalités de la coupure dinternet « vaut-elle » en France ?


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mai 2009)

Dans la mesure ou la France, et j'entends par là son Président, compte bien faire sauter de nouveau cette amendement, quitte pour ça à mettre en péril le Paquet Télécom dans son ensemble (ce que craint l'UFC Que Choisir), les députés français ne se sentent pas vraiment concernés par son éventuel application. Logique.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2009)

*Prix Busiris pour madame Christine Albanel*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

Comme disait l'autre, les cons, ça ose tout. C'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît.

Et dans ce panier là, il y a du monde et pas seulement Albanel.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Comme disait l'autre, les cons, ça ose tout. C'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît.
> 
> Et dans ce panier là, il y a du monde et pas seulement Albanel.



Et en politique, le ridicule ne tue pas. Pas plus que la connerie. 

Car ces jours-ci, les deux vont ensemble : paquet européen télécom vs loi Hadopi, il y a du grain à moudre dans la surenchère !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Prix Busiris pour madame Christine Albanel*



Ouai ! Mais le record de la distinction reste propriété de Mme Rachida Dati, véritable Sergeï Bubka de l'aberration juridique.



Si vous voulez vous taper une bonne tranche de rigolade, tout en apprenant des notions essentielles de droit, je ne saurais trop vous recommander de lire les précédentes remises de prix. Il y a des sommets (exemple parmi bien d'autres : Alberto Gonzales, Attorney General des Etats-Unis, qui nie la réalité de l'_Habeas corpus_ devant une commission sénatoriale). :afraid: :hosto:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ouai ! Mais le record de la distinction reste propriété de Mme Rachida Dati, véritable Sergeï Bubka de l'aberration juridique.



La pauvre, il ne faut pas trop l'accabler : elle vit déjà un calvaire avec sa candidature aux élections européennes, élections qui ne l'intéressent pas du tout. Mais son boss ne voulait plus d'elle comme garde des sceaux alors elle a accepté de se recaser là.


----------



## teo (10 Mai 2009)

Un concept et une initiative intéressants sur le site de la  "Promessothèque":



> "Je m'engage à m'abstenir d'installer un logiciel de surveillance Hadopi à condition que 50 autres personnes en France s'engagent à faire de même."


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> *ICI*



Déclaration plus approfondie sur le sujet

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h00 ----------




teo a dit:


> Un concept et une initiative intéressants sur le site de la  "Promessothèque":



Inscrit ! Merci pour l'info


----------



## boodou (11 Mai 2009)

Et hop ! le fusible


----------



## rizoto (11 Mai 2009)

J'en profite de faire une petite parenthèse. 

TF1 est pro HAPODI pourtant wat.tv site de streaming visité par 14 millions d'utilisateurs tous les mois  (source wikipedia) appartient a TF1. Hors ce site propose pas mal de contenu Japonais et US (naruto, prison break, etc...). 

Savez vous si TF1 achete les droits ?

EDIT : Encore une question, dans quel type de régime politique, on utilise ce genre de méthode?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2009)

Je suppose qu'ils ont les droits pour le faire. Sinon, ça ferait très mauvais genre.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Mai 2009)

Je n'y crois qu'à moitié... :rateau:


----------



## iZiDoR (11 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je suppose qu'ils ont les droits pour le faire. Sinon, ça ferait très mauvais genre.



roffl... pas plus que de virer un cadre dirigeant pour ses opinions politiques déclarées dans sa sphère privée


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mai 2009)

Le projet de loi Hadopi va coûter cher, très cher selon les FAI.

Je sens qu'on va rire d'ici peu. Les gars du ministère vont avoir beaucoup de mal à les convaincre de payer la douloureuse.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le projet de loi Hadopi va coûter cher, très cher selon les FAI.
> 
> Je sens qu'on va rire d'ici peu. Les gars du ministère vont avoir beaucoup de mal à les convaincre de payer la douloureuse.



C'est le contribuable qui payera. 

Les FAI ont dit depuis le début qu'il n'était pas question pour eux d'assumer le coût de cette loi. Ils savent qu'ils ont le droit européen pour eux. L'Etat ne peut les obliger à assumer une contrainte financière à sa place, il doit les indemniser sinon il y a distorsion de concurrence au niveau européen. Les services d'Albanulle sont parfaitement au courant et c'est pour cela que le ministère fait tout pour rester évasif sur le coût réel de cette opération.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Mai 2009)

Précisément. Et comme l'état n'a pas vraiment les moyens de ses ambitions, je suis curieux de savoir comment la présidence va s'y prendre pour justifier cette gabegie budgétaire.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Précisément. Et comme l'état n'a pas vraiment les moyens de ses ambitions, je suis curieux de savoir comment la présidence va s'y prendre pour justifier cette gabegie budgétaire.



Comme toujours, fuite en avant


----------



## arkhos (11 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Précisément. Et comme l'état n'a pas vraiment les moyens de ses ambitions, je suis curieux de savoir comment la présidence va s'y prendre pour justifier cette gabegie budgétaire.



où tu as vu que le gouvernement justifiait quoi que ce soit ? En france quand le gouvernement doit se justifier y répond à coté de la plaque pour détourner l'attention

Au passage on notera la tentative du gouvernement de jouer avec wikipédia pour se faire de la pub. Encore une preuve de la méconnaissance crasse du web de ceux qui nous gouverne


----------



## benjamin (11 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Au passage on notera la tentative du gouvernement de jouer avec wikipédia pour se faire de la pub. Encore une preuve de la méconnaissance crasse du web de ceux qui nous gouverne



Et il a été écrit par qui, l'article cité par PCInpact ? Par bibi. :style:
Lié sur LeMonde, Rue89, Marianne2, Slate, je ne me sens plus.
Il est grand temps de partir en vacances.


----------



## boodou (11 Mai 2009)

Bientôt le Hadopigate ?


----------



## arkhos (12 Mai 2009)

Petit article à noter de france info : comment hadopi va encourager le piratage (et bien d'autres choses ...) : http://www.france-info.com/spip.php?article288941&theme=81&sous_theme=109

Et pour les amateurs : 10 antidotes à hadopi : http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/04/10-antidotes-anti-hadopi.html

Je note avec délice une idée que je n'avais pas eu : comment installer le logiciel espion d'hadopi sans qu'il n'espionne rien ? En l'installant sur une machine virtuelle


----------



## LedZeFred (12 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Petit article à noter de france info : comment hadopi va encourager le piratage (et bien d'autres choses ...) : http://www.france-info.com/spip.php?article288941&theme=81&sous_theme=109
> 
> Et pour les amateurs : 10 antidotes à hadopi : http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/04/10-antidotes-anti-hadopi.html



Merci pour ces liens très sympas


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Le vote c'est aujourd'hui

même si c'est torché d'avance


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> J'en profite de faire une petite parenthèse.
> 
> TF1 est pro HAPODI pourtant wat.tv site de streaming visité par 14 millions d'utilisateurs tous les mois  (source wikipedia) appartient a TF1. Hors ce site propose pas mal de contenu Japonais et US (naruto, prison break, etc...).
> 
> ...





iDuck a dit:


> *Je suppose qu'ils ont les droits pour le faire*. Sinon, ça ferait très mauvais genre.




À ce propos, j'ai le souvenir d'un rumeur (d'une info ?) mettant en cause un diffuseur d'images. Je ne sais pas s'il s'agit de la chaîne Bouygues. Mais je sais que ce sujet a été évoqué dans les médias il y a quelques mois (ou un à deux ans).


Dans tous les régimes où l"'autoritarisme fait partie de la gouvernance. Cela s'appelle  " arbitraire ". Je me permets de me citer.

Voici une bonne définition de "arbitraire" trouvée en tapant simplement le mot dans la case Google de SAFARI :

Citation:
1/ ETYMOLOGIE	


Nom formé à partir d' un verbe latin : "arbitrari" qui signifie "juger" et "décider"

D'aprés son étymologie, ce mot signifie donc "qui est décidé" et "qui se fait sur une décision".

2/ DEFINITION

L'adjectif "arbitraire" qualifie donc ce qui n'est pas fondé sur la raison, qui ne répond pas à une nécessité logique, qui dépend de la seule volonté d'une personne ou d'un groupe.

Ex :" L'ordre alphabétique s'est fait arbitrairement : il n'y a pas de raison qui justifie que les lettres soient dans cet ordre plutôt que dans un autre".


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le vote c'est aujourd'hui
> 
> même si c'est torché d'avance



Oui. Comme tu le dis si bien, c'est torché d'avance.


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Et il a été écrit par qui, l'article cité par PCInpact ? Par bibi. :style:
> Lié sur LeMonde, Rue89, Marianne2, Slate, je ne me sens plus.
> Il est grand temps de partir en vacances.



Allez fidèles lecteurs ! Volée de boules vertes pour notre Benji, intrépide Rouletabille des temps modernes


----------



## daphone (12 Mai 2009)

*Suivez en direct aujourd'hui à 15h *le cadeau que va faire le gouvernement a ses copains des industries de la culture et de ses lobbies : A regarder ici en direct aujourd'hui à 15h : http://www.assemblee-nationale.fr/13/seance/seancedirect.asp


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Je sens comme une odeur de grillé  Pas vous ?


----------



## daphone (12 Mai 2009)

Effectivement, la loi je pense sera votée. Quand sarkosy veut quelquechose, il l'obtiens quelque soit l'obstacle... Tous les débats n'ont servis a rien, c'était un leurre démocratique, faire croire qu'on en a discuté. Mais au fond, il ne s'agit pas de de droitd 'auteur, de création ou de quoi que ce soit, c'est juste une promesse que Sarkosy a fait a quelques uns de ses copains de l'industrie....


----------



## Archon (12 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Effectivement, la loi je pense sera votée. Quand sarkosy veut quelquechose, il l'obtiens quelque soit l'obstacle... Tous les débats n'ont servis a rien, c'était un leurre démocratique, faire croire qu'on en a discuté. Mais au fond, il ne s'agit pas de de droitd 'auteur, de création ou de quoi que ce soit, c'est juste une promesse que Sarkosy a fait a quelques uns de ses copains de l'industrie....


 
Impossible de résumé mieu que cela,

avis a tous ceux qui on ecouté la radio ce matin selon un porte parole d'albanel, il y aurait plus de 40% des gens qui télécharge, qui ne savent pas que c'est interdit lol


----------



## Amok (12 Mai 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Et il a été écrit par qui, l'article cité par PCInpact ? Par bibi. :style:
> Lié sur LeMonde, Rue89, Marianne2, Slate, je ne me sens plus.
> Il est grand temps de partir en vacances.



Il est fort, le chef !!!!! :love:


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Ça va plus tarder&#8230;  Pitin y'a du monde

Pour l'instant c'est les questions au gouvernement&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Et l'hôpital qui se fout de la charité


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2009)

Archon a dit:


> Impossible de résumé mieu que cela,
> 
> avis a tous ceux qui on ecouté la radio ce matin selon un porte parole d'albanel, il y aurait plus de 40% des gens qui télécharge, qui ne savent pas que c'est interdit lol



et 100% des ministres de la Culture en exercice en France, qui ignorent qu'un Mail est assimilable à de la correspondance privée et ne peut être réexpédié sans l'accord de son auteur.


----------



## Raf (12 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et 100% des ministres de la Culture en exercice en France, qui ignorent qu'un Mail est assimilable à de la correspondance privée et ne peut être réexpédié sans l'accord de son auteur.



Comme tout texte rédigé par une personnes, c'est soumis au droit d'auteur... Sa reproduction sans le consentement de l'auteur entraînera sous peu la coupure de la connexion internet de la personne titulaire de ligne...

Dommage que la loi ne soit pas déjà passée, on aurait pu couper l'internet à tout le ministère de la culture...


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Comme tout texte rédigé par une personnes, c'est soumis au droit d'auteur... Ça reproduction sans le consentement de l'auteur entraînera sous peu la coupure de la connexion internet de la personne titulaire de ligne...
> 
> Dommage que la loi ne soit pas déjà passée, on aurait pu couper l'internet à tout le ministère de la culture...



sans oublier TF1!!

Purée! pourvu que la loi passe, qu'on puisse commencer à s'amuser! :rose:


Bon sinon pour ma compréhension du sujet Hadopi.... la "risposte gradée" chère à Sarkozy, ça veut dire qu'il nous envoie directement un haut gradé du RAID au premier signe  suce-pet?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> et 100% des ministres de la Culture en exercice en France, qui ignorent qu'un Mail est assimilable à de la correspondance privée et ne peut être réexpédié sans l'accord de son auteur.



*Pour la lettre de licenciement, écrire au ministre qui transmettra*


----------



## Archon (12 Mai 2009)

r e m y a dit:


> sans oublier TF1!!
> 
> Purée! pourvu que la loi passe, qu'on puisse commencer à s'amuser! :rose:
> 
> ...



c'est de l'humour?????
sinon par rapport a TF1 on ne connait pas l'histoire en détails a ce qu'il parait le boss cherchait plus a le renvoyé depuis un moment, et des qu'il a fait un petit pas de travers on le sort
affaire a suivre.....


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Bloche en ligne


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Cause toujours tu m'intéresse :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (12 Mai 2009)

Archon a dit:


> c'est de l'humour?????


À ton avis ?!... 
Faut desserrer le nud de ta cravate...  

Pas fini de faire des vagues, cette histoire de mail...


----------



## Archon (12 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> À ton avis ?!...
> Faut desserrer le nud de ta cravate...
> 
> Pas fini de faire des vagues, cette histoire de mail...




mdr meme si je suis au boulot là, j'ai pas de cravate donc tout va bien....

sinon c'est bien d'avoir un gars qui puisse nous difussé les image important, en plus avec de l'humour


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

En tout cas pour ceux qui suivent c'est chaud :mouais: L'Albanulle se fait huer à chacune de ses interventions


----------



## r e m y (12 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> En tout cas pour ceux qui suivent c'est chaud :mouais: L'Albanulle se fait huer à chacune de ses interventions



Et ça devrait aller crescendo!  La riposte graduée ça s'appelle....


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2009)

J'ai fini par envoyer un mail à mon député, mais bon, je pense que c'est filtré et que ça part à la benne avant ...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Suspension de séance


----------



## Raf (12 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai fini par envoyer un mail à mon député, mais bon, je pense que c'est filtré et que ça part à la benne avant ...



C'est sans doute plus ou moins lu par les assistants...

Est ce que quelqu'un a eu une réponse de la part de son député ?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Ça repart&#8230; 

Jack Langue dé puté est là&#8230; 

Avec Bloche pour 5 minutes&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

C'est génial le compte-rendu de Dos Jones. On se croirait en train de suivre un keynote de Steve Jobs.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

A Martine Billard maintenant

Martine à l'assemblée Je l'aime bien elle


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Scrutin annoncé&#8230;

C'est qui lui Sauvadet&#8230; ah oui Nouveau Centre&#8230; à éviter aux prochaines élections européennes&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2009)

Raf a dit:


> C'est sans doute plus ou moins lu par les assistants...
> 
> Est ce que quelqu'un a eu une réponse de la part de son député ?



En fait on est mis en tête de liste des gens à surveiller


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> En fait on est mis en tête de liste des gens à surveiller



En tout cas, je n'ai reçu aucune réponse de mon député.


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> En tout cas, je n'ai reçu aucune réponse de mon député.



Je pense que les assistants ont filtrés.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Au tour du Gros seulin Gosselin (UMP) de défendre la loi&#8230; 

J'ai cru voir un Porcinet&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

Et voilà. C'est plié.


----------



## daphone (12 Mai 2009)

quelle horreur ce bordel....scrutin !!!!
$



HADOPI EST VOTé


----------



## arkhos (12 Mai 2009)

H-adopté à 296 voix contre 233, bon ben voila donc maintenant vous pouvez vous préparer, demain c'est le début de la riposte non graduée contre hadopi

Laché de fausse ip aux tracker, anonymisation et mails de contestation en masse, allez hop au boulot


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

Scrutin :

Votants : 557

Expimés : 529

Majorité : 265

Pour la loi : 296

Contre : 233

Quand je vous disais que c'atait torché&#8230;

Maintenant va falloir attendre les liste des pours et des contres pour leur faire de la pub dans un sens ou dans l'autre&#8230;


----------



## marcomarco (12 Mai 2009)

c'est pas éclatant comme victoire ..


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

Donc demain ça passe au sénat et ça entre en application quand?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Scrutin :
> 
> Votants : 557
> 
> ...





marcomarco a dit:


> c'est pas éclatant comme victoire ..



Ce qui est certain est qu'il y a eu des défections dans le camp UMP.

Car l'UMP seule doit avoir 321 députés (dans les 340 avec les satellites : Nouveau Centre,...).

Des 296 voix pour, il faut déduire une vingtaine de voix qui sont celles des députés du Nouveau Centre + Jack Lang et peut-être quelques autres qu'on ne connaît pas. Donc il doit y avoir environ 270 députés UMP qui ont voté pour. Il en manque donc environ 50.


----------



## boninmi (12 Mai 2009)

Un nombre très important de lois votées ces dernières années attendent toujours leurs décrets d'application, notamment à cause des difficultés de mise en place et de questions financières.

A surveiller pour Hadopi.


----------



## boodou (12 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> J'ai fini par envoyer un mail à mon député, mais bon, je pense que c'est filtré et que ça part à la benne avant ...





Raf a dit:


> C'est sans doute plus ou moins lu par les assistants...
> Est ce que quelqu'un a eu une réponse de la part de son député ?





melaure a dit:


> En fait on est mis en tête de liste des gens à surveiller





iDuck a dit:


> En tout cas, je n'ai reçu aucune réponse de mon député.





melaure a dit:


> Je pense que les assistants ont filtrés.



Eh bien figurez-vous que mon député c'est &#8230; Patrick Bloche ! 
Inutile de préciser que je n'ai pas eu besoin de lui écrire pour qu'il se mobilise  &#8230; malheureusement le couperet de la bêtise vient de tomber 
L'application de la loi sera effective dans 18 mois c'est ça ? 
Donc à ce moment-là nous vivrons dans le monde parfait d'Albanulle, un univers numérique policé où plus personne ne téléchargera, où les ventes de CD et DVD auront augmenté de manière phénoménale, où les artistes people pourront enfin vivre décemment et où les maisons de disque aideront activement les jeunes artistes à exister &#8230; Un monde parfait.
J'ai hâte.


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Un nombre très important de lois votées ces dernières années attendent toujours leurs décrets d'application, notamment à cause des difficultés de mise en place et de questions financières.
> 
> A surveiller pour Hadopi.



Et dire que ça tombe en pleine déclaration d'impôt... Quand je pense que je vais financer ce gouffre financier inutile (parce que c'en est un...) 
Sarkozy????... hmm , non c'est pas le président: c'est l'avocat de TF1.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

J'ai une question : avec cette loi , on va être surveillé sur internet non ?
La france sera le big-brother du net ?

Sinon , le direct download , ça fonctionnera ?


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> J'ai une question : avec cette loi , on va être surveillé sur internet non ?
> La france sera le big-brother du net ?
> 
> Sinon , le direct download , ça fonctionnera ?



Je pense qu'après un premier avertissement (signalement par ton FAI je suppose) ils installent un programme de surveillance pour montrer que "tu n'es pas responsable"...


----------



## teo (12 Mai 2009)

Arf. Innocent que tu es: on est déjà surveillé et tellement facilement: on laisse volontairement nos empreintes un peu partout en toute bonne foi.
Le problème est que maintenant, on va devoir prouver notre innocence à tout bout de champ au lieu qu'"ils" aient à prouver notre -éventuelle- culpabilité 

A quand un front des développeurs contre ces logiciels espions ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

boninmi a dit:


> Un nombre très important de lois votées ces dernières années attendent toujours leurs décrets d'application, notamment à cause des difficultés de mise en place et de questions financières.
> 
> A surveiller pour Hadopi.



C'est vrai. Mais je suis prêt à parier que là ça ne va pas traîner.


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Arf. Innocent que tu es: on est déjà surveillé et tellement facilement: on laisse volontairement nos empreintes un peu partout en toute bonne foi.
> Le problème est que maintenant, on va devoir prouver notre innocence à tout bout de champ au lieu qu'"ils" aient à prouver notre -éventuelle- culpabilité
> 
> A quand un front des développeurs contre ces logiciels espions ?




Surtout que tous les sites qui miment des IP vont s'amuser à les faire partir de chez nous maintenant. En imaginant que tu téléchargeais avant la loi t'es grillé comme un gambas sans avoir "rien fait" (parce que c'était tout de même illégal avant). 
Mais ils feront de la confiscation de DD et ce genre de truc ou ce sera juste par internet et courrier??? Parce que là ça va faire mal. 
En tout cas j'en connais beaucoup qui vont dire non à la fibre optique maintenant. Pas une bonne opération pour les FAI (enfin mis à part la double peine: tu continues de payer l'abonnement pendant l'interdiction). 
Le pire c'est que ça rend radin, moi je partage ma connection avec deux ou trois voisins dans la galère qui l'utilisent pour mail et recherche de boulot et je vais devoir leur coupé l'accès parce que je ne cesserai d'être parano... Comme quoi. 
En plus d'être couteuse, inapplicable et stupide cette loi rend égoïste...
A+


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Surtout que tous les sites qui miment des IP vont s'amuser à les faire partir de chez nous maintenant. En imaginant que tu téléchargeais avant la loi t'es grillé comme un gambas sans avoir "rien fait" (parce que c'était tout de même illégal avant).
> Mais ils feront de la confiscation de DD et ce genre de truc ou ce sera juste par internet et courrier??? Parce que là ça va faire mal.
> En tout cas j'en connais beaucoup qui vont dire non à la fibre optique maintenant. Pas une bonne opération pour les FAI (enfin mis à part la double peine: tu continues de payer l'abonnement pendant l'interdiction).
> Le pire c'est que ça rend radin, moi je partage ma connection avec deux ou trois voisins dans la galère qui l'utilisent pour mail et recherche de boulot et je vais devoir leur coupé l'accès parce que je ne cesserai d'être parano... Comme quoi.
> ...



Je suis bien d'accord, tout ceux qui partageait vont couper ... et que dire des hot spots et réseaux gratuits ? C'est leur mort ...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Super, ils vont serrer les méchants pirates.
Ils vont me rembourser la taxe sur la copie privée.



 Ou alors j'ai mal compris ?


----------



## melaure (12 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Super, ils vont serrer les méchants pirates.
> Ils vont me rembourser la taxe sur la copie privée.
> 
> 
> ...



Ho non loin de là, ils veulent même l'élargir à tous ce qui peut stocker. Si demain ton frigo a une mémoire pour mettre des données, tu peux être sur qu"il sera taxé


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Super, ils vont serrer les méchants pirates.
> Ils vont me rembourser la taxe sur la copie privée.
> 
> 
> ...



En plus ils confondent un peu piratage et contrefaçon.... 
Pirater c'est pas enregistrer sur son DD un épisode de Lost et le transmettre...
Je connais un certain avocat qui a été victime de piratage sur son compte en banque... Vous savez l'avocat des grandes industries: S-quelque chose... c'est bizarre qu'il ne connaisse pas la différence entre piratage et contrefaçon... 
A+


----------



## xao85 (12 Mai 2009)

Magnifique article de mac4ever

De toute façon avant que cette loi soit applicable (et là j'attends de voir parceque je sens qu'on va rigoler quand des entreprises n'auront plus internet car leurs employés téléchargent  , vont-ils mettre en faillite des entreprises pour causes de téléchargement???) , les parades seront déjà trouvés si ce n'est déjà fait!


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

Dans l'article question: 

"si renouvellement dans l'année et selon la gravité de celui-ci : suspension pour une durée de trois mois à un an, ou obligation de prendre des mesures de nature à prévenir le renouvellement du manquement. _*HADOPI pourra en outre exiger publication dans la presse, aux frais de l'abonné, de la sanction.*_"

Lol c'est un botin qu'il va falloir à HADOPI si les sites comme the piratbay font ce qu'ils ont annoncé.....
A+


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

Ils ont voté contre Hadopi

En complément : Hadopi : qui a voté pour, qui a voté contre ?


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

En tout cas quand on regarde l'article de Mac4ever, si avant on avait l'impression d'être tatoué avec un code barre, on a plutôt l'impression d'avoir hubble dans un orifice non destiné...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Ho non loin de là, ils veulent même l'élargir à tous ce qui peut stocker. Si demain ton frigo a une mémoire pour mettre des données, tu peux être sur qu"il sera taxé



Elle sert a quoi donc cette foutue taxe ?!


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Elle sert a quoi donc cette foutue taxe ?!



Tu paies pour reproduire quelque chose parce que tu achètes un support amovible vierge...
A+

ps: et tu paies sur les CD vierges, les DD etc.... Taxe copie privée


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Je vois la taxe lorsque j'achète un ipod ou un DD et c'est pas donné , dans la logique , cette taxe veut dire que vu que tu paies cette taxe , tu peux pirater  (je n'ai jamais piraté )


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je vois la taxe lorsque j'achète un ipod ou un DD et c'est pas donné , dans la logique , cette taxe veut dire que vu que tu paies cette taxe , tu peux pirater



Non tu peux faire de l'auto-contrefaçon mais tu peux pas engistrer un épisode de série pour un pote par exemple... Tu sais les cassettes audio que tu faisais pour draguer tes petites amies ou ce genre de truc... Eh bien c'est de la contrefaçon, que l'on mélange aujourd'hui allègrement avec le piratage. 
D'ailleurs je me demande si je ne dois pas prévenir Hadopi puisque je viens de te citer... 
Allo monsieur S.......
A+


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Bah les cassettes je ne connais pas , j'ai 14ans .

Me dénonce pas stp , c'est ma mère qui va pas être contente


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah les cassettes je ne connais pas , j'ai 14ans .
> 
> Me dénonce pas stp , c'est ma mère qui va pas être contente



Bah tu as raté les cassettes de mix que l'on faisait tous à ton age pour sa petite amie... maintenant tu n'as plus le droit désolé... Il va falloir que tu achètes tous les morceaux une fois pour toi, une fois pour ta petite amie. Ou alors si tu te marries ça entre peut-être dans le cadre de la copie privée... mais bon t'es un peu jeune à mon avis....

ps: pour le mariage j'entends


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Mince alors , va falloir que je trouve une amie avec beaucoup de disques alors


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Mince alors , va falloir que je trouve une amie avec beaucoup de disques alors



non trop tard.. tu te marries ou tu les rachètes.. Enfin vous pouvez les écouter chez elle, mais sinon c'est NON...
Bienvenue dans un monde Sarkoziste ou pour le pire on se fait les meilleurs...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Bon, je vous laisse, je vais écrire une loi réglementant la taille des tampons hygiéniques


----------



## FataMorgana (12 Mai 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Bon, je vous laisse, je vais écrire une loi réglementant la taille des tampons hygiéniques



C'est pas déjà fait...?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Mai 2009)

*Hadopi: boycott des sénateurs PS*


AFP
12/05/2009 | Mise à jour : 18:37
Les sénateurs PS ont décidé lors de leur réunion de groupe qu'ils ne participeraient pas au vote du projet de loi internet sanctionnant le téléchargement illégal qui vient en discussion mercredi au Sénat, a-t-on appris auprès du groupe. Le groupe ne déposera pas pas non plus d'amendements, selon la même source. Le texte qui avait été rejeté à l'Assemblée le 9 avril a été adopté mardi en nouvelle lecture par les députés.
Sauf surprise, le sénat devrait le voter mercredi dans la même version que celle de l'Assemblée nationale (vote dit "conforme") ce qui rendra définitive son adoption.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h37 ----------

Hadopi votée, Guy Bono estime « la France bientôt hors la loi »


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi: boycott des sénateurs PS
> 
> 
> AFP
> ...


Même Jack Lang le futur sinistre de la culture :mouais:

Va rejoindre Kouchner lui


----------



## boodou (12 Mai 2009)

etienne000 a dit:


> Bah les cassettes je ne connais pas , j'ai 14ans .
> 
> Me dénonce pas stp , c'est ma mère qui va pas être contente



C'est à cause de p'tits sauvageons downloaders compulsifs de ton âge qu'on a cette foutue loi !!!  Au fait, c'est quoi ton IP ? 

En parlant des djeunes, ça va être marrant quand on va commencer à apprendre dans les médias que tel gamin de tel politique ou de tel people s'est fait choper par Hadopi ! 
Lançons un groupe sur FesseBouc "je suis enfant de star et je télécharge à mort, fuck fuck I'm a rebel !!!"


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Pas grave , il sera mieux à l'UMP 

Question : le conseil constitutionnel n'intervient que si le senat et l'assemblée ne sont pas d'accord ?


----------



## fpoil (12 Mai 2009)

non il doit être saisi par au moins 60 députés ou 60 sénateurs... ce qui est déjà préparé par le groupe ps de l'an je suppose


----------



## ari51 (12 Mai 2009)

Des nouvelles du front ?


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mai 2009)

Le toujours très réactif Kek sort un jeu en Flash: Hadopi Game.  

But du jeu? «Vous devez télécharger comme des gros porcs les albums qui coûtent le plus cher.»


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2009)

Trop bien ce jeu , je m'éclate


----------



## boodou (12 Mai 2009)

Attali c'est pas trop ma came d'ordinaire, mais là   :
" A la fin du 18ème siècle, les  lois sur les droits dauteurs ont été écrites pour protéger les créateurs contre les marchands. Au milieu du 19ème siècle, telle fut aussi  la raison detre des premières  sociétés dauteurs . Voilà quon prétend les utiliser pour protéger les marchands contre les créateurs !   Pire même, voilà quon prétend  transformer les artistes en une avant-garde  dune police de lInternet  où sombrerait la démocratie. "


----------



## PAT15 (12 Mai 2009)

Si le front anti Hadopi échoue par malheur, il faut  préparer une seconde ligne défense.

La loi Hadopi est un viol du droit élémentaire qu'est l'accès  à internet. 

 Il est est totalement injuste que transmettre par p2p une vidéo enregistrée sur TV devienne un délit. (je remarque en passant  que les TV HD fournissent des films de bien meilleur qualité que ceux enregistrés par p2p.)
Il est essentiel que l'Etat fournisse à Limewire, Frostwire  et aux autres  p2p  l'état la liste des vidéos  illégales car la légalité de certaines vidéos est floue. 

Je ne suis pas défaitiste mais dans un combat il faut savoir se replier le cas échéant.
Je suis avec vous .
Pat15


----------



## arkhos (12 Mai 2009)

PAT15 a dit:


> Il est est totalement injuste que transmettre par p2p une vidéo enregistrée sur TV devienne un délit. (je remarque en passant  que les TV HD fournissent des films de bien meilleur qualité que ceux enregistrés par p2p.)



Sur ce point la pas de soucis normalement, le système de base de traque des "pirates" consiste en la diffusion de faux fichiers sur les système de p2p pour choper les pirates, donc si tu transmet une vidéo enregistrée à quelqu'un que tu connais par p2p tu ne risque rien normalement (par contre d'un point de vue légal, c'est déja illégal et ça l'était déjà avant)


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Mai 2009)

Une remarque en passant :
Les cinémas pathé viennent (du moins à Nice) de passer à 10,10&#8364; la séance ... Ce qui signifie que 2 place valent plus cher qu'un DVD. Certes cela n'a plus grand chose à voir avec HADOPI, mais il est incroyable qu'on impute à l'internet la baisse des fréquentation (que personnellement je ne remarque pas, parce que c'est toujours plein, et tout le monde a toujours vu les films du moment ...) des salles de cinéma quand en réalité il est préférable d'un point de vu économique d'attendre 6 mois pour voir le film en DVD autant de fois qu'on le désire ...


----------



## jmos (12 Mai 2009)

Je constate qu'en ce qui concerne les solutions alternatives de contournement du type P2P crypté ou entre amis, l'offre pour Mac est inexistante...Tout tourne sur Windows. On ne va tout de même pas devoir installer Windows pour continuer à télécharger, cela serait un comble.
Espérons que la créativité pour Mac sera stimulé par le vote d'aujourd'hui....


----------



## boodou (12 Mai 2009)

RaelRiaK a dit:


> Une remarque en passant :
> Les cinémas pathé viennent (du moins à Nice) de passer à 10,10 la séance ... Ce qui signifie que 2 place valent plus cher qu'un DVD. Certes cela n'a plus grand chose à voir avec HADOPI, mais il est incroyable qu'on impute à l'internet la baisse des fréquentation (que personnellement je ne remarque pas, parce que c'est toujours plein, et tout le monde a toujours vu les films du moment ...) des salles de cinéma quand en réalité il est préférable d'un point de vu économique d'attendre 6 mois pour voir le film en DVD autant de fois qu'on le désire ...



La fréquentation en salle ne baisse pas, au contraire. 
Personne n'a évoqué cela durant les débats autour d'Hadopi. Ce qui baisse c'est la vente des supports physiques, cd et dvd. 
Voir un film au cinéma c'est une expérience différente car il y a l'écran gigantesque avec le son et l'ambiance, la possibilité d'être concentré sur le film alors que chez soi on peut faire pause ou zapper.
Quant au prix du ticket, oui il est trop élevé, mais c'est une autre question.


----------



## RaelRiaK (12 Mai 2009)

Ah je m'excuse, et dans ce cas le prix du ticket est effectivement trop coûteux et c'est effectivement un autre sujet ...


----------



## bompi (13 Mai 2009)

Enfin la loi est votée. Ils ont mis un temps, ces députés !
Je ferme dans une petite semaine; le temps que vous vous remettiez de vos émotions.


----------



## boodou (13 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je ferme dans une petite semaine



On est vraiment de plus en plus muselé sur le net !


----------



## arkhos (13 Mai 2009)

jmos a dit:


> Je constate qu'en ce qui concerne les solutions alternatives de contournement du type P2P crypté ou entre amis, l'offre pour Mac est inexistante...Tout tourne sur Windows. On ne va tout de même pas devoir installer Windows pour continuer à télécharger, cela serait un comble.



Mais pas forcément un mal, car en passant par une machine virtuelle (avec disque virtuel, type virtual box)sous windows et avec un support externe tu ne laisserais aucune trace identifiable sur ta machine et peux donc demander l'analyse de ton disque pour prouver que tu n'as rien téléchargé

Mouarf comme qui dirais


----------



## nicoplanet (13 Mai 2009)

Bon, il n'y a plus qu'à se renseigner sur les solutions cryptage et VPN maintenant...

En tout cas, je crois que ces chouettes technologies ont un bel avenir, que ce soit pour les gentils pirates ... ou les vrais méchants malheureusement ! F. Bayrou avait plutôt raison sur ce coup n'empêche.

Enfin, espérons que IPREDator ne tarde plus trop maintenant :love: : c'est 5 euros par mois que l'on ne mettra pas dans la licence globale !


----------



## daphone (13 Mai 2009)

Perso, entre une carte UGC ilimitée et côté musique spotify + last.fm a 3euros/mois, je n'ai plus besoin de télécharger quoique ce soit.... Mais sur le principe, cette loi est stupide et je me sens enfermé


----------



## arkhos (13 Mai 2009)

Albanel aime faire référence  à la suède, elle est au courant que télé 2 en suède a arrêté de conserver les ip de ces clients de manières à ne pas pouvoir les transmettre à la justice ? (si un opérateur fait pareil en france je passe chez lui )

c'est bizarre quand même, on nous répète encore et toujours que l'abonnement bono n'a aucune influence sur hadopi et pourtant la france bloque tout le paquet telecom à cause de ça .. mais non on ne nous prend pas doucement pour des cons (ça serai plutôt hardament qu'on nous prend pour des cons)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Quand un député UMP est contre l'Hadopi... il vote pour !

C'est dans un cas comme celui-là que le mot "godillot" prend tout son sens.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Quand un député UMP est contre l'Hadopi... il vote pour !
> 
> C'est dans un cas comme celui-là que le mot "godillot" prend tout son sens.



C'est surtout l'expression "foutage de gueule" qui prend du sens.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Ultime étape au Sénat pour le projet de loi internet


----------



## FataMorgana (13 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ultime étape au Sénat pour le projet de loi internet



c'est marrant ça:

"Le gouvernement et la majorité UMP, *mortifiés* par le rejet surprise du texte par l'Assemblée il y a un mois"

Si eux ils sont mortifiés nous on doit ressentir quoi?


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mai 2009)

Tristan Nitot : En colère


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Mai 2009)

Bourreau-TF1 : Le cabinet d'Albanel voulait bien la tête de l'employé !


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Mai 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bourreau-TF1 : Le cabinet d'Albanel voulait bien la tête de l'employé !



Savez-vous que des journaux radiodiffusés de la radio publique ont dit (hier ou avant-hier) qu'en raison des "remous" provoqués par les lois dont elles se sont occupées ou dont elles s'occupent que les deux ministres au féminin concernées par la Culture et l'Enseignement ne se succéderaient pas à elles - même au prochain remaniement gouvernemental ?


----------



## rizoto (13 Mai 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Bourreau-TF1 : Le cabinet d'Albanel voulait bien la tête de l'employé !



Ah oui quand même ! 

Tout cela a un petit air de "Matin brun"...:hein:


----------



## marcomarco (13 Mai 2009)

:love: je crois qu'on à pas finis de ce marrer ..


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Hadopi: Le Sénat adopte le texte

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Mai 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Ah oui quand même !
> 
> Tout cela a un petit air de "Matin brun"...:hein:



Ça en a tout à fait le relent  beurk 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h30 ----------




marcomarco a dit:


> :love: je crois qu'on à pas finis de ce marrer ..



C'est très possible  espérons que nous n'aurons pas à rire jaune 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h31 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi: Le Sénat adopte le texte
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------



Qui en doutait ? Surtout au Sénat    

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h33 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Enfin la loi est votée. Ils ont mis un temps, ces députés !
> Je ferme dans une petite semaine; le temps que vous vous remettiez de vos émotions.



C'est pas sûr qu'on s'en remette


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


>



"Connexion" c'est avec un x.


----------



## Amok (13 Mai 2009)

Débat en direct avec Jean-Michel Planche, président du _Club français des entrepreneurs des télécommunications_, PDG de la société _Witbe_ et fondateur d'_Oléane_, aujourd'hui à partir de 15h30 : "Hadopi risque t-il de modifier nos usages d'internet ?"


----------



## huexley (13 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Débat en direct avec Jean-Michel Planche, président du _Club français des entrepreneurs des télécommunications_, PDG de la société _Witbe_ et fondateur d'_Oléane_, aujourd'hui à partir de 15h30 : "Hadopi risque t-il de modifier nos usages d'internet ?"



M'a bien fait marrer l'image :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Hadopi: "Immense nouvelle" pour Lefebvre

Quand il deviendra évident que ce vote n'est pas une bonne nouvelle, il pourra essayer d'effacer toute trace de son soutien à cette loi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Hadopi : sur le Net, "le combat ne fait que commencer"


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi : sur le Net, "le combat ne fait que commencer"


Ce n'est qu'un combat continuons le début


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ce n'est qu'un combat continuons le début



Il n'y a que pour Albanel que le combat touche semble-t-il à sa fin (au prochain remaniement ministériel, elle pourrait dégager).


----------



## xao85 (13 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi: Le Sénat adopte le texte
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------



C'est bien ce que je disais! 

Imaginez que quelqu'un télécharge au ministère de la culture... ou encore mieux de l'économie (adieux nos impôts!) En fait on va peut être y gagner avec cette lois!


----------



## boodou (13 Mai 2009)

Va y en avoir des blogs sympas à consulter


----------



## huexley (13 Mai 2009)

La Commission Européenne ne voit rien à y redire


----------



## jmos (13 Mai 2009)

> Va y en avoir des blogs sympas à consulter



Et ce qu'il y a de formidable, c'est que certaines des solutions proposées seront payantes et que certains paieront pour continuer à télécharger...
C'est vraiment la politique de Gribouille: au lieu de regarder vers la licence globale pour essayer de répartir l'argent entre les artistes, on préfère monter une usine à gaz qui va culpabiliser l'internaute ( car la faute c'est d'autoriser l'usage de son accès pour des téléchargements illégaux, pas le téléchargement....) et qui est le premier pas vers Big Brother  (enfin si on est optimiste...) avec l'interception des communications éléctroniques et pas seulement l'analyse des téléchargements. Et le résultat, c'est que l'argent ira aux pirates, sans rapporter un radis aux artistes...
On a tout bon


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

Je vais peut-être dire un c*nnerie  (n'hésitez pas à m'arrêter, svp et je sais que cela ne réglerait que la question de la _sanction et de la peine_, pas la question de la _preuve_, la plus problématique), mais un bridage -graduel ?- de la connexion du vil internaute à un plancher de 56 ko ou 128k n'aurait-il pas été moins violent et techniquement plus réalisable ? Cela aurait _de facto_ limité le vorace du DiVx, l'affamé des discographies complètes mais lui aurait permis (à lui et à son éventuelle famille) de garder sa connexion ouverte, de recevoir ses emails, de consulter son compte en banque, de se connecter à sa tribu ou d'acheter un billet de train ?
Y a-t'il quelqu'un, une commission, un groupe de réflexion qui ait évoqué ou suivi cette piste ? :rose:

Avantage non négligeable, cela permettrait de faire goûter aux multitudes égarées de la cyber-abondance les délices vintage de l'internet de papa


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2009)

Evoqué et jugé trop compliqué techniquement. Les FAI étaient contre.

De toute façon, ça ne change rien au problème de cette loi inique, imbécile et déphasée de la réalité.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Daniel Glazman : Signé Furax


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2009)

Questions à propos du "Mouchard".

Soyons clairs : je ne télécharge pas. Ni de la musique, ni des films, ni quoi que ce soit. Pour être tout a fait franc, j'ai du par le passé choper trois morceaux dont on m'avait parlé et que personne autour de moi ne possédait. Résultat : un mis à la corbeille avant même la fin de l'écoute, deux albums achetés sur iTunes.

La dernière fois que mon neveu de 15 ans est passé me voir, nous en avons parlé. Je lui ai expliqué (enfin, j'ai essayé...) la problématique de ces chargements illégaux, et je lui ai même dit que quitte a ce qu'il le fasse, je préférais qu'il attende d'être rentré chez lui car je ne voulais pas que ma connexion pro soit utilisée a des fins passibles de la peine de mort, voir pire... Après tout, a son père de gérer ca !  

Tu parles, 15 ans. Autant essayer de convaincre un mort de faim de ne pas se jeter sur une assiette de soupe : à peine avais-je le dos tourné qu'il lançait depuis son powerbook une recherche sur des films à la con. Comme ce n'est pas a un vieux macaque comme moi qu'on va apprendre a grimacer, je l'ai chopé en flag D). "Maiiiis nonnnnn ! T'inquiètes, c'est pas pirate, je l'avais déjà, je l'ai pas fait, Aïe, Aïe, arrête".

Je suis donc un pirate. Pendant une semaine, mon IP a du être connectée sur des sites de P2P (du moins, lorsque j'étais absent !).
2 solutions : soit j'ai installé le mouchard, et celui-ci indique que je suis coupable, soit je ne l'ai pas installé, et je suis coupable. On va me couper la ligne, et je vais être obligé de trouver une autre solution, ce qui va me prendre au bas mot 5 minutes (je dois capter une bonne dizaine de bornes dans le voisinage, dont la moitié ne sont même pas protégées, ou si peu...).

La prochaine fois que cette engeance de jeune passe me voir, je lui démonte sa carte airport, je carbonise ses ports ethernet, et pour être certain d'être peinard je lui coupe les bras. Parce que à part ca, je ne vois pas de solution. Ah si : je le dénonce.




gloup gloup a dit:


> Daniel Glazman : Signé Furax


----------



## moonlight serenade (14 Mai 2009)

bonjour
si je ne m'abuse, la loi doit encore etre validée par le conseil constitutionnel, non?


----------



## rizoto (14 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Questions à propos du "Mouchard".
> 
> Soyons clairs : je ne télécharge pas. Ni de la musique, ni des films, ni quoi que ce soit. Pour être tout a fait franc, j'ai du par le passé choper trois morceaux dont on m'avait parlé et que personne autour de moi ne possédait. Résultat : un mis à la corbeille avant même la fin de l'écoute, deux albums achetés sur iTunes.
> 
> ...



Pas besoin d'en faire tout un plat :sleep: et pourquoi s'affoler, si on te coupe internet, tu pourras toujours te connecter chez ton voisin et peut être même chez ta maman.


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> bonjour
> si je ne m'abuse, la loi doit encore etre validée par le conseil constitutionnel, non?



De toute façon, là n'est même plus le problème. 
Peu d'entre nous, du moins je l'espère, sont en désaccord avec le fait que tout ce binz ne peut plus durer, et qu'il y a un réel problème avec les téléchargements illégaux. Le souci est que un gouvernement, sensé s'entourer de "spécialistes", n'a comme réponse au problème qu'une loi stupide et invraisemblable, dans laquelle tout le monde est _présumé coupable_, techniquement délirante, basée sur un mouchard qui n'existe pas encore, _qu'il faudra acheter*_ (toujours selon not'bonne ministre) et qui au final, après des milions d'euros dépensés (mais ne doutons pas des poches desquelles cet argent sortira, surement pas des fonds ministeriels) ne servira à rien. Et je passe sur la manière abracadabrantesque dont tout cela fut adopté, et l'absence quasi totale de cadre judiciaire dans l'application des sanctions...

En gros, si j'étais pirate, je serais ravi que cette loi soit passée. Maintenant, ils vont être tranquilles : en tant qu'accros du web, ils doivent savoir sans problème comment détourner tout ca et, cerise sur le gâteau, le "mouchard" sera là pour prouver leur innocence. Elle est pas belle, la vie ? 

* livré avec un tube de vaseline.



rizoto a dit:


> Pas besoin d'en faire tout un plat :sleep: et pourquoi s'affoler, si on te coupe internet, tu pourras toujours te connecter chez ton voisin et peut être même chez ta maman.



Vu que ma chère mère habite à 800 kilomètres de chez moi, je crains fort que cela me coute une fortune en cables, car ma pauvre borne airport a déjà du mal à traverser les murs de mon apparte...:rateau:


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Je vais peut-être dire un c*nnerie  (n'hésitez pas à m'arrêter, svp et je sais que cela ne réglerait que la question de la _sanction et de la peine_, pas la question de la _preuve_, la plus problématique), mais un bridage -graduel ?- de la connexion du vil internaute à un plancher de 56 ko ou 128k n'aurait-il pas été moins violent et techniquement plus réalisable ? Cela aurait _de facto_ limité le vorace du DiVx, l'affamé des discographies complètes mais lui aurait permis (à lui et à son éventuelle famille) de garder sa connexion ouverte, de recevoir ses emails, de consulter son compte en banque, de se connecter à sa tribu ou d'acheter un billet de train ?
> Y a-t'il quelqu'un, une commission, un groupe de réflexion qui ait évoqué ou suivi cette piste ? :rose:
> 
> Avantage non négligeable, cela permettrait de faire goûter aux multitudes égarées de la cyber-abondance les délices vintage de l'internet de papa



Ce serait encore plus complique à mettre en oeuvre, déjà que ça ne va pas être simple : 
Pour un abonné Free (par exemple) qui profite du triple-play, Free va devoir couper son acces internet en lui laissant l'usage de la TV et du téléphone, ce qui n'est pas une chose aisé...
Croyez vous que les FAI vont accepter de faire tous ces travaux sans rien demandé à l'état ou aux abonnés? le coût est chiffré à 200 millions d'euros pour les FAI...

Et si on me coupe l'acces internet chez Free, est-ce que Hadopi me coupera aussi l'accès internet de mon iphone (via le reseau 3G)? l'accès via le câble? le satellite?


----------



## gege061 (14 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,
La France rejoint la chine au rang des libertés immaterielles.
Rappelez vous Johnny Hallyday a quitté il y a quelques années son producteur car il estimait ne pas toucher assez. Dans le prix de vente d'un CR-Rom 50% vont aux "majors" et seulement 5 à 9% aux artistes.
De plus à 2 reprises l'Europe a considéré qu'internet est un droit et qu'on ne pouvait couper une ligne sans décision de justice.
Enfin c'est la triple peine  puisqu'on coupe l'ADSL, la television par internet le téléphone.

ps : je n'ai pas téléchargé illégalement, je crois qu'il faut mieux rémunérer les artistes, que l'accès à la culture doit être la plus large possible.

Il y a des élections dans peu de temps........

*
*


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2009)

A propos du Chat sur _le Monde_ d'hier :

*tid : Peut-on imaginer que la phase 2 après Hadopi sera d'interdire l'utilisation d'outils d'anonymisation en France (ce que je qualifierai d'une sérieuse atteinte aux libertés individuelles...)*
*J-M Planche : *Et plus que cela, puisqu'on touchera aux avantages compétitifs économiques de notre pays. La plupart des échanges professionnels sont chiffrés pour des raisons évidentes. Se pencher sur ce sujet sera forcément impactant pour tous les échanges se passant sur des réseaux de communication. D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, je vous rappelle que tous les amendements visant à exclure les entreprises du cadre de l'Hadopi ont été refusés. Ce qui fait que personne n'est à l'abri d'une _"injustice"_ particulièrement dommageable (coupure de sa connexion).


----------



## moonlight serenade (14 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> De toute façon, là n'est même plus le problème.
> Peu d'entre nous, du moins je l'espère, sont en désaccord avec le fait que tout ce binz ne peut plus durer, et qu'il y a un réel problème avec les téléchargements illégaux. Le souci est que un gouvernement, sensé s'entourer de "spécialistes", n'a comme réponse au problème qu'une loi stupide et invraisemblable, dans laquelle tout le monde est _présumé coupable_, techniquement délirante, basée sur un mouchard qui n'existe pas encore, _qu'il faudra acheter*_ (toujours selon not'bonne ministre) et qui au final, après des milions d'euros dépensés (mais ne doutons pas des poches desquelles cet argent sortira, surement pas des fonds ministeriels) ne servira à rien. Et je passe sur la manière abracadabrantesque dont tout cela fut adopté, et l'absence quasi totale de cadre judiciaire dans l'application des sanctions...
> 
> En gros, si j'étais pirate, je serais ravi que cette loi soit passée. Maintenant, ils vont être tranquilles : en tant qu'accros du web, ils doivent savoir sans problème comment détourner tout ca et, cerise sur le gâteau, le "mouchard" sera là pour prouver leur innocence. Elle est pas belle, la vie ?
> ...


 

je pense aussi que de toute facon cette loi va etre une telle usine à gaz qu'elle va à terme
tomber en désuétude.


----------



## arkhos (14 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> A propos du Chat sur _le Monde_ d'hier :
> 
> *tid : Peut-on imaginer que la phase 2 après Hadopi sera d'interdire l'utilisation d'outils d'anonymisation en France (ce que je qualifierai d'une sérieuse atteinte aux libertés individuelles...)*
> *J-M Planche : *Et plus que cela, puisqu'on touchera aux avantages compétitifs économiques de notre pays. La plupart des échanges professionnels sont chiffrés pour des raisons évidentes. Se pencher sur ce sujet sera forcément impactant pour tous les échanges se passant sur des réseaux de communication. D'ailleurs, à ce sujet, je vous rappelle que tous les amendements visant à exclure les entreprises du cadre de l'Hadopi ont été refusés. Ce qui fait que personne n'est à l'abri d'une _"injustice"_ particulièrement dommageable (coupure de sa connexion).



Il n'y a d'ailleurs pas que le privé qui chiffre ces échanges électroniques : y a aussi le public dont la justice (croyez pas que les dossiers informatisés de nos juges se baladent sans un minimum de cryptage), donc bon l'interdiction du cryptage


----------



## Amok (14 Mai 2009)

Allez savoir pourquoi, tout cela me rappelle la loi Marthe Richard. 

On ferme les maisons closes pour "éliminer" le proxénétisme, c'est aussi simple que cela !


----------



## Chris92 (14 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 
Je constate que cette loi fait couler beaucoup d'octets et je n'ai malheureusement pas le temps de tout lire aussi voudrais-je réagir en posant quelques questions simples :
Quid des taxes sur les supports vierges ? Comme on ne pourra plus copier illégalement, elles n'ont plus de raison d'être.
Pourquoi ne pas tout simplement aller voir les vrais artistes sur scène, ceux qui "mouillent leur chemise" et à mon sens méritent leur salaire puisque nous sommes prêts à payer cette somme. Le bon prix n'est-il pas celui que nous sommes prêts à payer ?
Pourquoi ne pas boycotter TOUS les achats de CD, DVD et autres téléchargements légaux qui ne font que remplir les poches des Majors jusqu'à ce que les prix deviennent acceptables ?
Enfin savez-vous que cette entreprise de racket qu'est la SACEM ne rémunère que SES adhérents ?
Comme disait COLUCHE, un artiste véritable, pas un produit commercial qui ne survit que grâce au play-back : "Quand on pense qu'il suffirait que les gens n'achètent pas pour que ça ne se vende plus ! " 
(Coluche, Misère, 1978 sketch sur un chanteur engagé contre la musique comerciale".


----------



## Php21 (14 Mai 2009)

A votre avis quel vont être les premiers ciblés quand la loi va être votée ?

ADSL ou Bas-Débit, petite, moyenne grande ville ou campagne ?  Une idée ?

Ou le pur hasard ,

PhP


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> De toute façon, là n'est même plus le problème.
> Peu d'entre nous, du moins je l'espère, sont en désaccord avec le fait que tout ce binz ne peut plus durer, et qu'il y a un réel problème avec les téléchargements illégaux. Le souci est que un gouvernement, sensé s'entourer de "spécialistes", n'a comme réponse au problème qu'une loi stupide et invraisemblable, dans laquelle tout le monde est _présumé coupable_, techniquement délirante, basée sur un mouchard qui n'existe pas encore, _qu'il faudra acheter*_ (toujours selon not'bonne ministre) et qui au final, après des milions d'euros dépensés (mais ne doutons pas des poches desquelles cet argent sortira, surement pas des fonds ministeriels) ne servira à rien. Et je passe sur la manière abracadabrantesque dont tout cela fut adopté, et l'absence quasi totale de cadre judiciaire dans l'application des sanctions...
> 
> En gros, si j'étais pirate, je serais ravi que cette loi soit passée. Maintenant, ils vont être tranquilles : en tant qu'accros du web, ils doivent savoir sans problème comment détourner tout ca et, cerise sur le gâteau, le "mouchard" sera là pour prouver leur innocence. Elle est pas belle, la vie ?
> ...



Tout à fait d'accord 

Le problème n'est pas au fond mais dans la manière, dans l'invocation des raisons, dans la répression a priori, dans l'incompétence technique, dans la "privatisation de la justice", dans le risque d'arbitraire, dans l'atteinte aux libertés individuelles, dans les risques de banalisation de la violation institutionnalisée de la vie privée, dans la violation institutionnalisée du principe de la présomption d'innocence avec pour conséquence que l'accusateur n'a plus à fournir la preuve du délit et que l'accusé doit payer pour prouver son innocence, dans la double peine, dans la privation d'accès à l'internet (moyen d'information et de communication avec les fournisseurs y compris avec l'État : déclaration de revenu, administration "on line", etc ), dans les risques de dérive des moyens de contournement d'une part et de "surveillance" d'autre part, et la liste n'est pas close


----------



## Kerala (14 Mai 2009)

Une question qui peut sembler bête, mais si on me suspend Internet pour un an je dois continuer de payer mon abonnement, mais est-ce que je peux résilier mon abonnement et ainsi ne pas payer pour rien ?


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Mai 2009)

Kerala a dit:


> Une question qui peut sembler bête, mais si on me suspend Internet pour un an je dois continuer de payer mon abonnement, mais est-ce que je peux résilier mon abonnement et ainsi ne pas payer pour rien ?



C'est prévu, et c'est *NON*


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mai 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord
> 
> Le problème n'est pas au fond mais dans la manière, dans l'invocation des raisons, dans la répression a priori, dans l'incompétence technique, dans la "privatisation de la justice", dans le risque d'arbitraire, dans l'atteinte aux libertés individuelles, dans les risques de banalisation de la violation institutionnalisée de la vie privée, dans la violation institutionnalisée du principe de la présomption d'innocence avec pour conséquence que l'accusateur n'a plus à fournir la preuve du délit et que l'accusé doit payer pour prouver son innocence, dans la double peine, dans la privation d'accès à l'internet (moyen d'information et de communication avec les fournisseurs y compris avec l'État : déclaration de revenu, administration "on line", etc ), dans les risques de dérive des moyens de contournement d'une part et de "surveillance" d'autre part, et la liste n'est pas close



En tout cas je suis sûr que ça va pousser pas mal de jeunes a enfin prendre leur carte d'électeurs et d'en faire bon usage... Enfin c'est ce que j'entends un peu autour de moi. Des choses choquantes, ce gouvernement en a fait des dizaines (au jour le jour je dois même me coltiner leur politique d'immigration et je peux vous dire que c'est plus que choquant pour ce pays "Liberté Egalité Fraternité?????"... Et dans le cas des immigrés je peux vous dire que la liberté est un concept). Quoiqu'il en soit, même si je trouve cela malheureux d'une certaine façon que ce soit en s'attaquant aux habitudes individuelles de chacun que l'on se rende compte de la situation, je pense tout de même qu'il y a du bon derrière tout ça... On aura enfin des gens qui se sentiront concernés directement et mis en péril par des gens qu'ils sont censés élire... 
A+


----------



## tirhum (14 Mai 2009)

Un p'tit lien vers le blog d'un membre de ce forum...
(Bruno, on te te voit plus beaucoup, ici...  )
À lire attentivement, ainsi que les liens présents dans l'article du blog et les commentaires...


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2009)

Chris92 a dit:


> Quid des taxes sur les supports vierges ? Comme on ne pourra plus copier illégalement, elles n'ont plus de raison d'être.



Pour la millième fois (au moins) la taxe sur les supports vierges est une taxe concernant la copie PRIVEE, donc la copie de musique ou film que tu es censé avoir acheté.
Pas une taxe autorisant le piratage.


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour la millième fois (au moins) la taxe sur les supports vierges est une taxe concernant la copie PRIVEE, donc la copie de musique ou film que tu es censé avoir acheté.
> Pas une taxe autorisant le piratage.



En même temps tu n'as plus le droit de copier les films que tu as acheté dixit ce que t'inscrit ton DVD lorsque tu l'insère dans ta platine... 
A+


----------



## Romuald (14 Mai 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> En même temps tu n'as plus le droit de copier les films que tu as acheté dixit ce que t'inscrit ton DVD lorsque tu l'insère dans ta platine...
> A+


Je n'ai jamais dit que cette taxe était juste, injuste, justifiée ou injustifiée.
Simplement que son existence n'avait rien à voir avec le piratage.


----------



## arkhos (14 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Pour la millième fois (au moins) la taxe sur les supports vierges est une taxe concernant la copie PRIVEE, donc la copie de musique ou film que tu es censé avoir acheté.
> Pas une taxe autorisant le piratage.



Petit rappel pour FataMorgana : tu as le droit de copier ton DVD même si ils disent le contraire dessus, ce qui est interdit c'est de passer outre les protections anti copies (oui je sais, c'est très hypocrite), donc en clair, oui la copi privée légale c'est purement théorique dans la réalité c'est quasi impossible

Donc si ça s'appelle taxe sur la copie privée (on aurais pu l'appeler taxe pour le financement des majors en compensation du p2p mais ça aurait été bien trop clair), c'est quand même une taxe sur le piratage puisque la copie privée légale n'existe quasiment plus et que la taxe sert à compenser le piratage


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Petit rappel pour FataMorgana : tu as le droit de copier ton DVD même si ils disent le contraire dessus, ce qui est interdit c'est de passer outre les protections anti copies (oui je sais, c'est très hypocrite), donc en clair, oui la copi privée légale c'est purement théorique dans la réalité c'est quasi impossible



Je suis désolé mais la copie privée n'est même plus théorique. Même lorsque tu achètes de la musique en ligne, tu as le droit à certains nombre de reproduction de celle-ci bien souvent limité. Ensuite il est vrai qu'il est interdit de passer outre la protection DVD mais même si le DVD n'est pas protégé, le fait de le copier est aujourd'hui considéré à la base comme de la contrefaçon puisque tu diffuse alors un produit différent... 
Enfin on est d'accord... Le plus hyporcite est surtout d'autoriser la vente de disque dur multimédia et de nous accorder des licences de plus en plus restreintes. Cette taxe sur la copie est apparue avec les premiers support amovible et alors même qu'elle n'est plus autorisée, on la paie toujours... 
Ce n'est plus de l'hypocrisie, c'est de la malversation. La seule différence c'est que les majors sont soutenus par notre gouvernement.... 
A+


----------



## Charly777 (14 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> En gros, si j'étais pirate, je serais ravi que cette loi soit passée. Maintenant, ils vont être tranquilles : en tant qu'accros du web, ils doivent savoir sans problème comment détourner tout ca et, cerise sur le gâteau, le "mouchard" sera là pour prouver leur innocence. Elle est pas belle, la vie ?



C'est bien ce que je me disais... soyons tous pirates, c'est autorisé maintenant !


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mai 2009)

Charly777 a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je me disais... soyons tous pirates, c'est autorisé maintenant !



Oui mais si t'as pas doué tu casques....
Enfin même si tu fais rien en fait.....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2009)

Héhé


----------



## huexley (14 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Héhé



C'est pas les seuls à voguer sur la vague







Même s'ils traitent le problème à l'envers de Zyxell


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2009)

Hadopi sera dangereux pour le gouvernement, selon Orange.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi sera dangereux pour le gouvernement, selon Orange.




Et comme Orange est déjà dangereux pour ta connexion Internet... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (14 Mai 2009)

Ça me paraît un peu forcé.


----------



## teo (14 Mai 2009)

Marrant le lien vers le blog orange en question renvoie une erreur maintenant 

_Edit: Est-ce une exclu pas encore en ligne ou on lui a gentiment demandé de le retirer ? _


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça me paraît un peu forcé.



Pour moi c'est plutôt logique. Le gouvernement avec sa mitrailleuse à mail avec coupure de connexion intégré, tout ça sans contestation possible pour le présumé pirate, crée un sentiment "d'insécurité" chez l'internaute lambda. Et quand on se sent menacé, on met en place des moyens de se protégé. C'est tout naturel.


----------



## arkhos (14 Mai 2009)

au passage les modifications de la page loi hadopi de wikipédia ont été modifiée (perso m'en tape les miennes de modifs sont toujours la ) après une guerre de modif un peu trop poussée

pour le fait que la dérive vers le tout cryptage (merci hadopi) va favoriser le terrorisme, ça a été confirmé il y a quelques semaines par un gendarme (j'arrive pas à retrouver son interview par contre)
http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sour...CxFsRC5P8PaWBBwWw&sig2=bgAL40z4tbyR8BFVvnLc9Q


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Pour moi c'est plutôt logique. Le gouvernement avec sa mitrailleuse à mail avec coupure de connexion intégré, tout ça sans contestation possible pour le présumé pirate, crée un sentiment "d'insécurité" chez l'internaute lambda. Et quand on se sent menacé, on met en place des moyens de se protégé. C'est tout naturel.



Surtout que pleins de gens qui ne savaient même pas ce qu'était le cryptage vont commencé à s'y intéresser et à considérer que c'est une priorité de cacher ce qu'ils font sur le net... une fois l'habitude adopté, je me demande si le fait de surfer en toute impunité ne fera pas basculer beaucoup de gens du côté obscure du téléchargement...


----------



## sebko (14 Mai 2009)

Bonsoir a tous je vois que le sujet intéresse beaucoup de monde.
Jus te je sais pas si c'est une rumeur ou vrai concernant le logiciel espion hadopi certains disent qui' il est possible si vous avez une machine avec un dual boot de le mettre sur windobe ou linux et de télécharger tranquillement sou mac osx  .
Rumeur ....??
Je ne sais pas .
Et une dernière chose pour ce qui s'aide de safari avec le fameux fenetre>activité et double cliqué sur le fichié personnellement je m'en sert pour pouvoir récupéré des lives cela est il punir par hadopi ?
Merci


----------



## fanougym (14 Mai 2009)

On est  là plutôt dans le cas de l 'organisation d'une défense suite à une coupure d'internet.
C'est pas moi M'sieur, r'gardez mon espion, il a rien vu !

Mettre ce logiciel sur une partition windows n'empêchera pas que ton IP soit tracée via osX.


----------



## FataMorgana (14 Mai 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> On est  là plutôt dans le cas de l 'organisation d'une défense suite à une coupure d'internet.
> C'est pas moi M'sieur, r'gardez mon espion, il a rien vu !
> 
> Mettre ce logiciel sur une partition windows n'empêchera pas que ton IP soit tracée via osX.



De toutes les façons je ne suis pas sur que l'on en soit déjà au déploiement technique d'Hadopi. Je ne sais même pas dans quelle mesure c'est réalisable "sérieusement"... Maintenant je sais comment l'on peut bâcler les choses et c'est surtout ça qui me fait peur. En partant du principe qu'il pense que 47% des internautes téléchargent ou l'on déjà fait, il y a une bonne chance en tapant au pif sur les gros débits internet qu'ils tombent (selon eux) sur ce qu'il appellent un "pirate". 
C'est ça qui est dramatique: l'amateurisme dans la sanction... 
A+


----------



## sebko (14 Mai 2009)

Ok sa  va merci pour les réponses.
A vrai dire je viens d'entendre parlé de ce site qui a l'air sérieux mais qui aparemment ne di pas toute la vérité car c'est de là que vien l'idée d'une partition pour le logiciel hadopie je vous laisse regardé vous connaisez surement déjà  http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/04/10-antidotes-anti-hadopi.html bien sur le fond peut être discutable boycotté une loi qui coute si cher au contribuable ......mais bon c'est eux qui ont commencé nah:bebe:


----------



## arkhos (14 Mai 2009)

un de mes passages préféré sur le site : "*La prévention c'est important : Contestez même si vous n'avez pas reçu de mails .... Essayez d'être aussi cons qu'eux,  il y a encore de la marge.**" *Allez hop dès qu'hadopi a son adresse mail, on attaque les contestation  histoire de prendre hadopi de vitesse , j'imagine bien l'échange de mail "je conteste mon mail d'avertissement", "vous n'en n'avez pas reçu", "ça doit être une erreur de votre part, je conteste", ...


----------



## sebko (14 Mai 2009)

Je vois bien les plus acharnée tourné a une 20 aine de mail par jour mille comme sa et leur système implose


----------



## daphone (15 Mai 2009)

*Je vous copie colle un article que j'avais trouvé sur le net , vous verrez, pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, c'est assez amusant.. *

Pourquoi ce projet est il déjà obsolète ?
Il date de l'époque de la connexion d'un ordinateur à Internet par un modem avec une adresse IP. Il est totalement à l'ouest par rapport à la vraie vie de l'ère du haut débit et de l'ADSL partout.
Voyons ce qu'il en est dans la vraie vie de 2009, pour une famille française typique : Monsieur Mouduglan, 51 ans, député U.M.P., madame Mouduglan, sans profession mais bonne cliente des commerçants de son quartier, et leurs deux enfants mineurs que nous désignerons donc par leurs pseudonymes, Emulator, 15 ans, et sa soeur Piratella, 13 ans.
Monsieur Mouduglan a son ordinateur dans le salon, à côté de la Machinbox, à laquelle il est connecté par un câble Ethernet. Il ne panne rien à l'informatique ou à Internet, il se contente de voter les lois qui en régissent le fonctionnement. D'ailleurs, c'est son fils Emulator qui a installé tout le réseau informatique à la maison, heureusement. Monsieur Mouduglan se sert de son ordinateur principalement pour échanger des mails avec ses copains de l'assemblée, rédiger des projets de lois, lire Le Figaro en ligne et de temps en temps, quand Madame et les gosses sont chez les grands-parents, surfer d'une seule main sur quelques sites porno, ce qu'il ne fera plus quand il aura peur du logiciel de filtrage "HADOPI" qu'il aura le premier installé sur sa machine (avec l'aide d'Emulator, parce que c'est quand même compliqué !).
Il ne fait rien de mal, et demande juste à Emulator de lui passer 2 ou 3 films pompés en DIVX chaque semaine sur une clé USB, pour son portable et les longues heures dans le TGV pour aller à Paris.
Madame Mouduglan, elle, utilise l'ordinateur pour faire ses courses chez OOtruc, a commandé chez Amazon les 3 derniers CD de musique achetés par toute la famille au cours des 5 dernières années, et a MSN pour papoter avec ses copines. Elle traîne aussi sur quelques sites de rencontres quand monsieur Mouduglan est à l'assemblée.
Emulator, 15 ans, est lui un méchant pirate. Il a dans sa chambre bordélique un ordinateur tuné de la mort, connecté au salon par deux adaptateurs CPL 200 mégabits, il utilise GNU/Linux (qui roxxx) parce que Windows ça pue c'est pas libre et il a sur ses 4 disques durs d'un Téra chaque une collection de musique et de films à faire pâlir Pascal Nègre, qu'il partage bien entendu, parce que c'est un brave garçon, avec le reste du monde. Il a configuré pour cela le port forwarding qui va bien sur la Machinbox du salon.
Sa soeur Piratella a un portable sous Windows (elle n'a pas encore vu la Lumière) connecté en Wi-Fi sur la Machinbox du salon. Elle pompe allègrement en P2P tous les trucs dont elle parle sur MSN avec ses copines et même d'autres qu'elle n'écoutera jamais, mais ça va en fait souvent plus vite d'aller les chercher directement sur le disque dur de son frère vu qu'ils y sont déjà.
Les deux d'jeunz branchent aussi sur le Ternet la Wii, la PS3 et quelques autres machins. On peut pas faire tourner le logiciel de filtrage HADOPI sur ces trucs, mais on peut quand même y faire tourner des jeux cr4ck3s et télécharger des trucs, grâce à la mod qui va bien, décrite en détail sur tous les bons sites.
Dans la famille, il y a donc branchés à Internet l'ordinateur de papa, des fois le portable de papa (en Wi-Fi), l'ordinateur de la Morkitu d'Emulator en CPL, le portable de Piratella en Wi-Fi, plus une paire de consoles de jeu.
Tout ça avec une seule adresse IP, vu de l'extérieur pour Monsieur HADOPI, il est impossible de déterminer si on a affaire à une seule machine ou à quinze.
Les machines sous Windows pourraient faire tourner le logiciel de filtrage HADOPI, mais en fait seul l'ordinateur de monsieur Mouduglan, dans le salon, le fait effectivement. Il a bien essayé de l'installer sur son portable, mais ça ne marchait pas avec la connexion Internet de l'assemblée, il a du le désinstaller. Et pour le portable de Piratella, Emulator lui a expliqué qu'on s'en bat les couilles.
Il est maintenant, d'un point de vue technique, amusant de constater que, sur un tel réseau, l'ordinateur de Monsieur Mouduglan, dans le salon, ne voit pas le trafic des autres machines : il est le seul connecté par un câble Ethernet à la Machinbox, les autres machines, soit en Wi-Fi soit en CPL, sont sur d'autres pattes du switch. L'ordinateur "bout filtre" de Monsieur Mouduglan ne peut donc ni filtrer, ni contrôler, ni cafter le trafic d'Emulator ou de Piratella.
Emulator a depuis longtemps sur son ordi un firewall de la mort pour parer à la très improbable curiosité de papa et à toutes les merdouilles qui voudraient se connecter à sa machine et dont il ne veut pas - comme les serveurs de la police privée des ayants-droits par exemple, vu que la liste de leurs adresses IP est publiée chaque semaine dans tous les forums. Et comme il n'est pas chien, il a installé le même genre de truc sur le portable de Piratella.
Donc les différents ordinateurs de la baraque ne voient pas les uns ce que font les autres, mais tous causent avec l'extérieur, et qu'est-ce qu'on voit de l'extérieur ? UNE adresse IP qui fait tourner le logiciel de filtrage HADOPI qui met l'abonné à l'abri de toute poursuite. Car il tourne sur l'ordinateur de papa. Ben ouais quoi.
Bien sûr, la police privée des ayants-droits relèvera à force, sur cette adresse IP, des infractions à la tétrapelle, mais Joker !, les serveurs de l'HADOPI auront la preuve que "l'abonné", à cet instant là, faisait tourner le logiciel de filtrage qui l'innocente. On ne peut donc pas lui chercher de poux dans la tête, à ce brave monsieur Mouduglan, ni au reste de sa famille bien sûr.
UN abonné, UNE connexion, UNE adresse IP, UN logiciel à la mords-moi-le-noeud, il est en règle ! Suffit que l'ordinateur de papa soit allumé.
Et comme Emulator a la culture du partage, il aura tôt fait de rédiger un tuto pour expliquer cette bonne blague à la planète entière ; dans son élan il expliquera même comment faire ça avec une seule machine si on veut, en enfermant le logiciel de filtrage HAHAHA ! -DOPI dans le petit bac à sable d'une machine virtuelle complètement isolée de l'endroit où les choses intéressantes se passent.
Elle est pas belle la vie ?


AUTEUR : Par Petaramesh le mardi 10 mars 2009, 10:55 - Politique infiniment dualiste -


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

Quand on voit un article qui plaît en général on met un lien vers celui-ci, ici le copier-coller est autorisé mais juste le pseudo comme renseignement sur l'auteur ça me semble peu.


----------



## tatouille (15 Mai 2009)

fanougym a dit:


> On est  là plutôt dans le cas de l 'organisation d'une défense suite à une coupure d'internet.
> C'est pas moi M'sieur, r'gardez mon espion, il a rien vu !
> 
> Mettre ce logiciel sur une partition windows n'empêchera pas que ton IP soit tracée via osX.



oui mais ca ne m'empeche pas de faire une petite rule avec ipfw et de lui renvoyer ce que je veux a l'espion... qui va le dev :rateau: et la je ne m'inquiete pas ... car c'est bien connu fonctionnaire c'est tellement bien payé qu'il y a des bons informaticiens dans l'administration... 
jack 24 c'est de la science fiction aux US ils ont ete obliges d'ouvrir un status speciale pour attirer les talents... alors je ne m'inquiete pas trop pour l'etat russo-communiste francais...

quand on voit la puissance de la cellule de repression des fraudes sur internet.... (les mecs tous sous windows 2000...)
qui est somme toute une priorite...

tout ca c'est du vent et de plus comment qui font derriere un routeur... vont imposer les societes a foutre leur logiciel de merde qui ne sera meme pas reviewer par une instance ISO... tu ne peux pas imposer l'installation d'un logiciel aux gens surtout si celui-ci n'est pas standard et eprouve au niveau de la securite, ce qui ne sera jamais le cas, donc ca ne passera meme pas...


----------



## macinside (15 Mai 2009)

un article concis chez Zataz sur pourquoi Hadopi est obsolète


----------



## arkhos (15 Mai 2009)

soit dis en passant, je me demande combien de temps on va attendre avant que les majors se servent d'hadopi comme de moyen de pression du genre : "vous détruisez tout vos fichiers piratés et nous versez XXXX euros et on ne vous dénonce pas" (technique de chantage qu'elles emploient déjà mais qui va être simplifié grâce à Hadopi)


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Mai 2009)

En ce moment, j'essaye Mute et Freenet


----------



## xao85 (15 Mai 2009)

En lisant l'article, voilà peut être la solution!


----------



## globox3 (15 Mai 2009)

Un petite question: Si j'installe le mouchard/pare-feu sur mon Mac je suis couvert! Même si un être malicieux qui pirate ma connexion via mon boitier Wifi pourra télécharger  ... 

Quel est l'utilité de ce mouchard?


----------



## rizoto (15 Mai 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> En lisant l'article, voilà peut être la solution!



Ca ressemble bizarrement a ipredator :mouais:


----------



## boodou (15 Mai 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> En ce moment, j'essaye Mute et Freenet



Et OneSwarm alors ?  (on va se faire des petites listes d'amis sur MacG ou ailleurs &#8230

Tiens sinon, l'ex-employé de TF1( dont la carrière va connaître une belle accélération grâce à Panaf et Albanulle) est ce soir sur France3 à 23h .


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Mai 2009)

Sur France Inter ce soir :

Le téléphone sonne


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2009)

globox3 a dit:


> Un petite question: Si j'installe le mouchard/pare-feu sur mon Mac je suis couvert! Même si un être malicieux qui pirate ma connexion via mon boitier Wifi pourra télécharger  ...
> 
> Quel est l'utilité de ce mouchard?



l'utilité est de pouvoir se disculper face à Hadopi, c'est le seul moyen de ne pas se faire couper sa connexion...

Si tu installe ce mouchard sur un ordi du réseau, tu peux faire ce que tu veux (tout ce que tu veux) sur les autres ordi de ton réseau, le mouchard ne le verra pas et tu seras tranquille 

Voila une fois de plus pointé du doigt l'inutilité totale de cette loi...


----------



## huexley (15 Mai 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> l'utilité est de pouvoir se disculper face à Hadopi, c'est le seul moyen de ne pas se faire couper sa connexion...
> 
> Si tu installe ce mouchard sur un ordi du réseau, tu peux faire ce que tu veux (tout ce que tu veux) sur les autres ordi de ton réseau, le mouchard ne le verra pas et tu seras tranquille
> 
> Voila une fois de plus pointé du doigt l'inutilité totale de cette loi...




Bon mon vieux iBook G3 va reprendre du service alors :rateau: "Serveur de log HADOPI" quelle moche fin de vie


----------



## le_magi61 (15 Mai 2009)

j'ai un vieux portable packard bell qui va subir le même sort, mais ça me dérange moins qu'un joli petit G3


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Bon mon vieux iBook G3 va reprendre du service alors :rateau: "Serveur de log HADOPI" quelle moche fin de vie



Il va falloir que je consulte les petites annonces de MacGe pour essayer de dégoter un p'tit Mac pas cher et apte à recevoir ce mouchard.


----------



## arkhos (15 Mai 2009)

au pire un vieux net book d'occasion acheté au prix du plastique, et hop, problem solve


----------



## globox3 (15 Mai 2009)

Mais alors pourquoi vous vous plaignez tous? Si le législateur français est aussi nul que ça, et que le plus simple des procédés permet de se mettre à l'abri de toute sanction SANS contourner la législation, des legislateurs comme ça, totalement agnostique des technologies sur lesquelles ils prétendent légiférer, il faut les chouchouter .. on aurait pu imaginer pire!


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mai 2009)

*Tutoriel : rendre votre ordinateur HADOPI® -compatible*


----------



## daphone (15 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Tutoriel : rendre votre ordinateur HADOPI® -compatible*



Excellent


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Tutoriel : rendre votre ordinateur HADOPI® -compatible*




Oh oui très bon... Surtout ça: 
"_*N&#8217;installez pas Linux. C&#8217;est gratuit. Or chacun sait que la création, ça n&#8217;est jamais gratuit. Donc si le téléchargement c&#8217;est du vol, Linux c&#8217;est de la prostitution.*__*"*_


----------



## huexley (15 Mai 2009)

*E*X*C*E*L*L*E*N*T*


----------



## arkhos (15 Mai 2009)

globox3 a dit:


> Mais alors pourquoi vous vous plaignez tous? Si le législateur français est aussi nul que ça, et que le plus simple des procédés permet de se mettre à l'abri de toute sanction SANS contourner la législation, des legislateurs comme ça, totalement agnostique des technologies sur lesquelles ils prétendent légiférer, il faut les chouchouter .. on aurait pu imaginer pire!



pire qu'un coup de plusieurs dizaine de million d'euros par ans pour les contribuables, que des personnes totalement innocente qui vont se retrouver sur internet et pire qu'une privatisation de la police ...

oui effectivement ça aurait pu être encore pire ...


----------



## FataMorgana (15 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> pire qu'un coup de plusieurs dizaine de million d'euros par ans pour les contribuables, que des personnes totalement innocente qui vont se retrouver sur internet et pire qu'une privatisation de la police ...
> 
> oui effectivement ça aurait pu être encore pire ...



Yop... Lorsque je paie mes impôts, je me sens bon citoyen, je me dis que c'est le principe de ce pays que de tenter de redistribuer la richesse etc... (enfin bon je gagne pas beaucoup) Mais là savoir que je vais payer pour me tirer une belle dans le pied, me retrouver moins libre que dans les autres pays européens et me faire sanctionner.... pffffff
Faudra demander une déduction fiscale en cas de sanction, vu que l'on utilise pas le service, c'est un don que l'on fait au FAI
A+

HADOPI=Haute Autorité Dédiée à l'Obstruction et à la Privatisation de l'Internet


----------



## Amok (15 Mai 2009)

Et le _Hérisson_, dans tout ca ?!


----------



## CheepnisAroma (15 Mai 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Tutoriel : rendre votre ordinateur HADOPI® -compatible*


Mort de rire devant le Mac :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (15 Mai 2009)

@ gloup gloup

Il est nul ce tuto ! Il n'y a pas les explications pour rendre son Mac Hadopi compatible !     


@ globox3

Ben justement, toute la connerie du législateur est résumée dans tous ces moyens d'échapper à la sanction.


@ Amok

J'ai déjà entendu parler d'Hérisson. Il ne manque pas de piquant.


----------



## boodou (15 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Et le _Hérisson_, dans tout ca ?!



Pfff  les Ricains ont déjà cela et ils l'ont nommé ECHELON, ça tape un peu plus comme nom tout de même ! Et nous en France, après moult séances de brainstorming on en arrive à  Hérisson !


----------



## daphone (15 Mai 2009)

j'adore le H de hérisson qui veut dire "Habile", ils ont interêt a être plus "habile" que Hadopi pour y arriver en tout cas !


----------



## DrFatalis (16 Mai 2009)

Je prends plaisir à relever les jeux de mots (involontaires) sur les hapopitreries:
- Arkhos nous parle "d'un coup de plusieurs dizaine de million d'euros" . Il est exact que ce coût est, de fait, un mauvais coup pour les finances publiques !

- FataMorgana nous rappelle, grâce à un bon tutoriel que "Linux cest de la prostitution.", ce qui semble bien être le cas vu que, quelques lignes plus bas, il nous avoue "je vais payer pour me tirer une belle ", ce qui corrobore ses dires...

En passant, une conséquence "scolaire" de notre nouvelle divinité égyptienne (Hadopis) dont la mythologie reste à écrire (je m'y colle): des parents, peu aux faits des arcanes de la société de l'information, interdisent désormais à leurs enfants TOUT téléchargement! C'est ainsi que plusieurs de mes élèves (pas des tires aux flancs aptes à saisir tous les prétextes pour en faire le moins possible) me disent qu'ils ne peuvent plus télécharger mes cours parce que "télécharger c'est mal" (sic!) ou bien "Avec la loi à la con qu'y parlent à la télé mes parents y veulent plus que je télécharge" (resic*!).


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Mai 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Je prends plaisir à relever les jeux de mots (involontaires) sur les hapopitreries:
> - Arkhos nous parle "d'un coup de plusieurs dizaine de million d'euros" . Il est exact que ce coût est, de fait, un mauvais coup pour les finances publiques !
> 
> - FataMorgana nous rappelle, grâce à un bon tutoriel que "Linux cest de la prostitution.", ce qui semble bien être le cas vu que, quelques lignes plus bas, il nous avoue "je vais payer pour me tirer une belle ", ce qui corrobore ses dires...
> ...



Hé oui ! on appelle cela les "effets collatéraux"


----------



## DrFatalis (17 Mai 2009)

Sur l'excellent site actuaLitté, une courte analyse que ce que serait une loi Hadopi qui concernerait les livres...: 

http://www.actualitte.com/dossiers/468-hadopi-livres-histoire-photocopillage-bibliotheques.htm


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Sur l'excellent site actuaLitté, une courte analyse que ce que serait une loi Hadopi qui concernerait les livres...:
> 
> http://www.actualitte.com/dossiers/468-hadopi-livres-histoire-photocopillage-bibliotheques.htm


La seule et unique fois où j'ai reçu un chèque d'éditeur, d'après un calcul de la _Sofia_...
Le montant faramineux inscrit sur ce bout de papier s'élevait à... 123...


----------



## boodou (17 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> La seule et unique fois où j'ai reçu un chèque d'éditeur, d'après un calcul de la _Sofia_...
> Le montant faramineux inscrit sur ce bout de papier s'élevait à... 123...



Non mais là je t'arrête tout de suite tu es hors sujet ! 
Ici on parle des vrais artistes et des véritables ayants droits qui vont bientôt vivre sous les ponts à cause d'internet  Johnny Halliday, Marc Lévy, Gad Elmaleh, la culture quoi !


----------



## tirhum (17 Mai 2009)

Ah mais, la BD ce n'est pas de la culture, d'tout'façon !...


----------



## marcomarco (17 Mai 2009)

les pauvres ...


----------



## boodou (17 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ah mais, la BD ce n'est pas de la culture, d'tout'façon !...



Effectivement, c'est bien que tu aies conscience.


----------



## smog (18 Mai 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> Sur l'excellent site actuaLitté, une courte analyse que ce que serait une loi Hadopi qui concernerait les livres...:
> 
> http://www.actualitte.com/dossiers/468-hadopi-livres-histoire-photocopillage-bibliotheques.htm



Très intéressant, et assez "fin".

Par contre, on oublie une chose importante : quand on photocopie un livre (ou un extrait), la qualité et le support n'ont rien à voir avec la qualité ou le support de l'original.
Sur les fichiers électroniques, c'est un peu différent quand même...

Il n'empêche, c'est intéressant de comparer les deux situations.


----------



## arkhos (18 Mai 2009)

Un peu de désinformation, j'ai trouvé ça sur un commentaire d'un article du figaro sur hadopi (http://www.liberation.fr/medias/1201142-hadopi-et-apres)



> Lisez la loi !et dites moi où il est question d'un mouchard dans un PC ... Ce sont des fantasmes des médias pour faire peur aux ignorants


Je dois avouer que ce genre de fout**ses me reste vaguement en travers de la gorge ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Mai 2009)

Il y a fort à parier que les auteurs de ces comentaires sont des chauds partisans de Sarkozy qui défendent ses décisions contre vents et marées. Il n'y a donc pas de quoi se foutre en rogne. 

Mieux vaut leur expliquer comment ça marche vraiment, ce que j'ai fait en commentaire à cet article. 



> Ce mouchard permet surtout de vous fliquer sous couvert de vous protéger contre les mauvaises utilisations qui pourraient être faites de votre connexion Internet.
> 
> Mais la soi-disant protection de cet "outil de sécurisation" sera de toutes façons cassée avant longtemps par des petits malins et ce sera un éternel jeu du chat et de la souris entre les développeurs de ces outils et les petits malins qui casseront la protection offerte par ces outils.
> 
> ...


----------



## daphone (18 Mai 2009)

Une chose que je ne comprends pas. Ce sont les offres *Triple Play* qu'ont desormais la plupart des foyers.  Quand, on coupe la connexion, cela veut dire donc qu'on perd également la télévision et le téléphone ? ça serait grave d'en arriver là , c'est la quadruple peine pour le coup... Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## melaure (18 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Une chose que je ne comprends pas. Ce sont les offres *Triple Play* qu'ont desormais la plupart des foyers.  Quand, on coupe la connexion, cela veut dire donc qu'on perd également la télévision et le téléphone ? ça serait grave d'en arriver là , c'est la quadruple peine pour le coup... Qu'en pensez vous ?



En fait non. Notre ministre à prévue que les FAI ne couperait que l'accès internet, pas la téléphonie et le télé. Par contre elle ne s'est pas demandé si c'était facile à faire ... (elle ne s'est pas demandé grand chose de toute façon. Un lobby lui a soumis un texte, elle l'a fait voté, point ...).


----------



## macinside (18 Mai 2009)

a tiens, on peu toujours utiliser un acces RTC avec un box ?


----------



## arkhos (18 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Une chose que je ne comprends pas. Ce sont les offres *Triple Play* qu'ont desormais la plupart des foyers.  Quand, on coupe la connexion, cela veut dire donc qu'on perd également la télévision et le téléphone ? ça serait grave d'en arriver là , c'est la quadruple peine pour le coup... Qu'en pensez vous ?



Le fait de pouvoir éviter ça est une des raisons des 100 millions d'euros chiffré comme coût initial de mise en place d'hadopi et du fait que, quoi que dise Albanel, elle aura de la chance si il y a la moindre coupure avant 2010


----------



## daphone (18 Mai 2009)

Ok merci pour vos précisions, car je pensais bien que ça devenait aberrant si c'était le cas. Bref, faudra voir en pratique... genre comment repomper de la connexion internet depuis son modem TV (exemple freebox HD)..
Oh, tout ça sera piratable à souhait.  Notre ami TF1, média officiel du gouvernement, ne veut il pas faire un épisode de combien ça coûte sur le sujet habituel de l'argent public gâché et de prendre pour exemple hadopi ?


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mai 2009)

DrFatalis a dit:


> - FataMorgana nous rappelle, grâce à un bon tutoriel que "Linux c&#8217;est de la prostitution.", ce qui semble bien être le cas vu que, quelques lignes plus bas, il nous avoue "je vais payer pour me tirer une belle ", ce qui corrobore ses dires...



mes lapsus me font de plus en plus peur!
faut pas que ma copine voit ça....


----------



## arkhos (18 Mai 2009)

Pour ceux qui s'ennui une ptite vidéo qui caricature riester expliquant hadopi : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4QSzEoMoNdQ

Et pour ceux qui veulent apprendre à parler l'albanel : http://www.tribords.com/albanelotron/index.php


----------



## FataMorgana (18 Mai 2009)

Je me posais une question, vous ne croyez pas que cette loi va aussi donner une vague de délinquance internet sur les proxys? Les gens qui tiennent à leur anonymat sont parfois plus susceptible d'être piraté que les autres du fait de leur méconnaissance et de l'échange de données confidentielles à travers de nombreux proxys? 
A+

ps: j'ai parlé à mes voisins pour leur dire que je ne partagerais plus ma connexion après la mise en application de la loi: y me font la tête.... Saleté de loi.....


----------



## Raf (18 Mai 2009)

Il fallait mieux leurs dire que tu allais installer le logiciel mouchard sur une de tes machines, et qu'ils pouvaient continuer à pirater sans problémes...


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Une chose que je ne comprends pas. Ce sont les offres *Triple Play* qu'ont desormais la plupart des foyers.  Quand, on coupe la connexion, cela veut dire donc qu'on perd également la télévision et le téléphone ? ça serait grave d'en arriver là ,* c'est la quadruple peine pour le coup...* Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## boodou (18 Mai 2009)

Hadopi c'est bon pour la création, v'la des nouveaux médias qui poussent sur le net !


----------



## Amok (19 Mai 2009)

La loi Hadopi est donc - avec quelques houleux retards à l'allumage - finalement votée. Avec la loi Dadvsi de 2006 sur le droit d'auteur, et qui avait également provoqué un tollé, voici que se profile Loppsi, qui élargit encore le champ sécuritaire lié aux nouvelles technologies. Mis bout à bout, ces trois éléments forment un véritable arsenal de "cybersécurité", promue priorité par Nicolas Sarkozy.


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2009)

Guy Bono va saisir la commission européenne


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

Hadopi : le Conseil constitutionnel saisi dans les prochains jours


----------



## daphone (19 Mai 2009)

Amok a dit:


> La loi Hadopi est donc - avec quelques houleux retards à l'allumage - finalement votée. Avec la loi Dadvsi de 2006 sur le droit d'auteur, et qui avait également provoqué un tollé, voici que se profile Loppsi, qui élargit encore le champ sécuritaire lié aux nouvelles technologies. Mis bout à bout, ces trois éléments forment un véritable arsenal de "cybersécurité", promue priorité par Nicolas Sarkozy.



J'ai lu l'article tout à l'heure, et ça fait vraiment froid dans le dos tout ça...


----------



## boodou (19 Mai 2009)

God save the Queen 
Des artistes anglais ont compris ce que des artistes français n'ont pas compris  proposons donc des stages outre-manche à nos peepoleu.


----------



## moonlight serenade (19 Mai 2009)

mais comment ils pourront faire la différence si je télécharge des films libres de droit, des  podcasts, des images, des images disques venues du logiciel libre si je les télécharge via les peers to peer? je pige pas..


----------



## daphone (19 Mai 2009)

moonlight serenade a dit:


> mais comment ils pourront faire la différence si je télécharge des films libres de droit, des  podcasts, des images, des images disques venues du logiciel libre si je les télécharge via les peers to peer? je pige pas..



Apparemment ça serait en relevant des IP sur des trackers de fichiers soumis à droits d'auteurs. Donc pas de risques normalement pour ton cas. Ils parlent même de faire un serveur de fake pour "hameçonner" les pirates....


----------



## fpoil (19 Mai 2009)

il y a les watermarks aussi etc...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




daphone a dit:


> J'ai lu l'article tout à l'heure, et ça fait vraiment froid dans le dos tout ça...




C'est clair qu'hadopi en l'occurence est l'arbre qui cache la forêt et comme d'hab les thurifaires du bon droit diront que l'honnête citoyen n'a rien à craindre... et la cnil pourra continuer à ronfler


----------



## Raf (19 Mai 2009)

Sauf que Loppsi c'est pour la police, la vrai celle qui mène de vraies enquêtes, avec de vraies procédures, de vraie de juges et une police des polices, au cas où. Que les forces de polices puissent "écouter" un ordinateur comme on écoute un téléphone ne me parait pas totalement débile.

Aprés la CNIL a déjà fait des remarques sur le contenus des fichiers de police qui contiennent plus d'innocent que de personnes jugées coupables. C'est un autre problème de fond : comment maintenir à jour des fichiers importants, utilisés par plusieurs services, sans procédure systématique de "nettoyage".


----------



## arkhos (19 Mai 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Sauf que Loppsi c'est pour la police, la vrai celle qui mène de vraies enquêtes, avec de vraies procédures, de vraie de juges et une police des polices, au cas où. Que les forces de polices puissent "écouter" un ordinateur comme on écoute un téléphone ne me parait pas totalement débile.



Oui enfin la partie ou ils ont le droit de rentrer chez moi quand je suis pas la pour coller un mouchard sur mon mac ça me reste en travers de la gorge, police ou pas police ....



Raf a dit:


> Aprés la CNIL a déjà fait des remarques sur le contenus des fichiers de police qui contiennent plus d'innocent que de personnes jugées coupables. C'est un autre problème de fond : comment maintenir à jour des fichiers importants, utilisés par plusieurs services, sans procédure systématique de "nettoyage".



Entre autre le fait que ces fichiers contiennent les témoins et les victimes ... avec pour résultats que des témoins/victimes se voient parfois refuser un poste parce qu'ils sont dans le fichier, un comble


----------



## macinside (19 Mai 2009)

certain ont de l'humour


----------



## tatouille (20 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> ... Ils parlent même de faire un serveur de fake pour "hameçonner" les pirates....



 ils doutent de rien, ils vont se faire blaster le bignou depuis d'obscure serveurs heberges en ex-URSS ou Colombie ou autre pays qui n'ont pas signes la charte  deja que l'on a du mal a tracer certain spammers... ou windows virus providers :rateau: 

Nicolas a du faire l'ecole du rire 

"Techniquement, le dispositif pourra être mis en place à toute heure, soit en s'introduisant dans tout lieu physique (avec mise en place d'une _"clé de connexion"_ dans l'ordinateur à surveiller), soit par _"transmission par un réseau de communications électroniques"_, en s'infiltrant à distance dans la machine à surveiller."

ils ont fume les gas, trouve moi une backdoor sur OSX... quand tu es un pauvre type de l'etat  je les attends avec leur cheval de troie de guigui  ils sont ridicules les pauvres et leur mouchard ... gros comme la moitie d'une boite d'allumette ca va etre discret tient!  (c'est la plus petite taille que l'on peut faire pour une wifi box self allimentee), l'etat francais challenge le meilleur constructeur de hardware question miniaturisation (avec plus de 20 ans de savoir faire et employant des world-class ing a cout 15000 $ par mois en entrant junior?) (la pomme)


si ils te sortent qu'ils vont bosser avec thales je me pisse dessus, hey les gas il faut arreter de regarder jack bauer...
c'est vraiment de la pisse d'ane pour effrayer le badot: c'est du populisme, c'est du fachisme et c'est raciste en vers les gens qui n'y connaissent rien

c'est scandaleux, quand on pourra virer un president sur resultats ou trop de conneries en boucle ou populisme et racisme caracterise ("karcherisé la raicaille", ca reste toujours tres raciste et c'est punie par la lois): la democratie sera enfin mature

Édité par bompi, bikoze pas très correct. On n'est pas au bar, mon cher 

mais bon pour conclure L'UMP c'est comme le sida il faut mettre un preservatif avant de les ecouter 

[/I]


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2009)

Essayons de rester concentré sur ce passionnant sujet rolleyes sans se laisser aller à une analyse politique trop poussée ... 

PS : La Colombie est un très beau pays avec _aussi_ plein de gens très gentils


----------



## daphone (20 Mai 2009)

voici une vidéo conférence très intéressante et instructive !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2009)

Deuxième Prix Busiris pour Christine Albanel


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> voici une vidéo conférence très intéressante et instructive !


Marcha pas ton lien&#8230; Pas de son sous Safari&#8230;

Je reteste avec Firefox&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2009)

Lisez, un pur régal. 

Edit : je n'avais pas vu le post de gloup gloup. :rose:

Mais bon, c'est vraiment aussi drôle qu'instructif.


----------



## daphone (20 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Marcha pas ton lien&#8230; Pas de son sous Safari&#8230;
> 
> Je reteste avec Firefox&#8230; :mouais:



? marche très bien avec moi et sous safari 3.. C'est une vidéo en quicktime je précise.. Une vidéo d'une conférence qui explique pourquoi nous utilisons beaucoup plus le "minitel" que le vrai internet. A voir en entier.

Est ce que d'autres personnes peuvent tester svp ?
http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi

merci !

---------- Post added at 12h12 ---------- Previous post was at 12h09 ----------

en attendant, vous pouvez télécharger gratuitement le dernier Live de coldplay ici, c'est cadeau :


----------



## WebOliver (20 Mai 2009)

Numerama décrypte le plan que Sarkozy serait en train de mettre en place.



> «Le président de la République actuel a un plan». C'est la première phrase du livre de François Bayrou, Abus de Pouvoir, et l'on peut la vérifier au moins en ce qui concerne le contrôle du net. Depuis la loi DADVSI où il était président de l'UMP et ministre de l'intérieur, Nicolas Sarkozy a déployé son plan pour contrôler le net. Il a commencé à l'appliquer avant-même la loi Hadopi, et prévoit de le parachever avec la Loppsi. Dans cet article exceptionnellement long, Numerama tente un décryptage du net selon Sarkozy.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> ? marche très bien avec moi et sous safari 3.. C'est une vidéo en quicktime je précise.. Une vidéo d'une conférence qui explique pourquoi nous utilisons beaucoup plus le "minitel" que le vrai internet. A voir en entier.
> 
> Est ce que d'autres personnes peuvent tester svp ?
> http://www.fdn.fr/minitel.avi
> ...



Pareil, ça se charge parfaitement - Safari 4 bêta.


----------



## moonlight serenade (20 Mai 2009)

Question flash, si dans une famille, on coupe l'internet au compte du pere, qu'est ce qui va empécher le fils, la fille, ou autre, de reprendre un abonnement internet aussitot?
rien. Ca serai juridiquement pas faisable. Au nom de quel principe étrange? la loi n'interdit pas à un adolescent de prendre un abonnement internet! En aucun cas il n'aurait à payer pour le pere. ca me semble pas logique du tout cette histoire.


----------



## daphone (20 Mai 2009)

il n'a pas a payer pour le père, l'adolescent ou autre paiera pour avoir une connexion à son nom car il utilisait avant celle du père payé par le père lui-même. Mais bon, rien de tout ça n'est logique. Ainsi, si dans mon foyer, nous sommes 5 majeurs, alors nous aurons 5 "crédits de vie" pour prendre des connexions (sans oublier qu'on paiera toujours celles qui ont sautées". ça n'a évidemment aucun sens et cela fait partie des nombreux problèmes et incohérences de la loi.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2009)

10 Antidotes Anti-HADOPI:

Les 3 premiers points:


> *Antidote n°1 : Ne pas avoir peur*​
> *La Science des Mathématiques est formelle :*
> 
> 
> ...


Les 7 autres sont a consulter par vos soins.

PS: si ce post est considéré hors charte je prie les admins de bien vouloir m'en excuser mais notons quand même que j'ai trouvé ce lien via google en quelques secondes.


----------



## boodou (20 Mai 2009)

C'est pas hors charte JP  c'est juste que le lien vers ABCDEFUCK a déjà été donné il y a longtemps ! 
Faut suivre quoi !!!


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2009)

boodou a dit:


> C'est pas hors charte JP  c'est juste que le lien vers ABCDEFUCK a déjà été donné il y a longtemps !
> Faut suivre quoi !!!


Ben dans mon message le lien en question ne concerne que la dernière ligne... 
Ce que je j'aime bien c'est les 3 premiers point développés dans le sujet et particulièrement le point 2


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2009)

Tiens j'ai voulu me créer l'adresse Hadopi sur free Ben c'était déjà pris 

Je me suis rabattu sur Hadepi [ A T ] free.fr

Mais bon je crois que je vais rigoler encore un moment

Mes potes moins :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (20 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tiens j'ai voulu me créer l'adresse Hadopi sur free Ben c'était déjà pris
> 
> Je me suis rabattu sur Hadepi [ A T ] free.fr
> 
> ...


Si tu veux vrailment rigoler, utilise plutot http://www.fuzzmail.org/
Je viens de m'envoyer un mail test avec comme adresse expéditeur: hadopi@culture.gouv.fr
Bah ca marche   
Des heures de poilade assurées!


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si tu veux vrailment rigoler, utilise plutot http://www.fuzzmail.org/
> Je viens de m'envoyer un mail test avec comme adresse expéditeur: hadopi@culture.gouv.fr
> Bah ca marche
> Des heures de poilade assurées!


Tous là dessus 

Les adresses mails de tous les députés (surtout ceux qui ont votés pour la loi) sont facilement trouvables&#8230;

Jouer au con on sait faire ici aussi&#8230;


----------



## itako (20 Mai 2009)

héhé j'avais pas encore vu tout ces antidotes, je dois dire que c'est plutôt drôle.


----------



## huexley (20 Mai 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tous là dessus
> 
> Les adresses mails de tous les députés (surtout ceux qui ont votés pour la loi) sont facilement trouvables&#8230;
> 
> Jouer au con on sait faire ici aussi&#8230;



C'est pour ce genre d'esprit que j'adore internet  :love:

Dommage qu'on ne puisse pas faire de joli modèles mis en page


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si tu veux vrailment rigoler, utilise plutot http://www.fuzzmail.org/
> Je viens de m'envoyer un mail test avec comme adresse expéditeur: hadopi@culture.gouv.fr
> Bah ca marche
> Des heures de poilade assurées!



J'ai testé : c'est rigolo. Dommage qu'il faille cliquer sur un lien pour voir le mail.


----------



## daphone (20 Mai 2009)

personne a eu le courage de regarder ma vidéo


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2009)

Je dois dire que, effectivement, je faiblis un peu, sur le sujet ...


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Je dois dire que, effectivement, je faiblis un peu, sur le sujet ...


Vas prendre ta tisane et au lit 

Tant que ce fil bouge un peu c'est qu'il est pas mort


----------



## marcomarco (20 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> personne a eu le courage de regarder ma vidéo


si mais c'est long .. et tres interressant


----------



## trodat (20 Mai 2009)

D'ailleurs Benjamin Bayard a donné une conférence sur HADOPI mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où la trouver*?


----------



## daphone (21 Mai 2009)

trodat a dit:


> D'ailleurs Benjamin Bayard a donné une conférence sur HADOPI mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où la trouver*?



j'ai retrouvé une ITV de lui ici au sujet d'Hadopi : http://www.ecrans.fr/Tout-le-monde-a-interet-a,5762.html


----------



## tatouille (21 Mai 2009)

trodat a dit:


> D'ailleurs Benjamin Bayard a donné une conférence sur HADOPI mais je ne l'ai pas vu.
> Est-ce que quelqu'un sait où la trouver*?



PART1

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9...art-internet-o_news?from=rss&hmz=706c61796572

PART2

http://www.dailymotion.com/relevanc...afvr_hadopi-conference-bayart-internet-o_news


----------



## boodou (21 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si tu veux vrailment rigoler, utilise plutot http://www.fuzzmail.org/
> Je viens de m'envoyer un mail test avec comme adresse expéditeur: hadopi@culture.gouv.fr
> Bah ca marche
> Des heures de poilade assurées!



Non, non, c'est vraiment pas bien de donner des liens pareils


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> 10 Antidotes Anti-HADOPI:
> 
> Les 3 premiers points:
> Les 7 autres sont a consulter par vos soins.
> ...



tu remarquera que lien chouchou des français de l'antidote 4 renvois a un article d'un certain Benjamin F


----------



## Romuald (21 Mai 2009)

macinside a dit:


> tu remarquera que lien chouchou des français de l'antidote 4 renvois a un article d'un certain Benjamin F



T'aurais pas envie de dev'nir admin, toi, par hasard ?


----------



## macinside (21 Mai 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> T'aurais pas envie de dev'nir admin, toi, par hasard ?



vu que l'on va pouvoir dénoncer n'importe qui a Hadopi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2009)

Hadopi risque de coûter cher aux entreprises



> Pour prévenir cette situation, des entreprises peuvent utiliser dès aujourd'hui des solutions dites de filtrage. Cela revient à installer un serveur d'authentification des utilisateurs et de filtrage des URL voire des protocoles réseaux (BitTorrent, eMule dans le cas du P2P) en fonction des choix de la direction informatique (et en accord avec le comité d'entreprise).



Efficacité réelle ?


----------



## huexley (22 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi risque de coûter cher aux entreprises
> 
> 
> 
> Efficacité réelle ?



Quasi pas pour les petits malins


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Quasi pas pour les petits malins



C'est bien ce que je pensais. Merci.


----------



## daphone (22 Mai 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi risque de coûter cher aux entreprises
> 
> 
> 
> Efficacité réelle ?



Ahah, ça va être un beau bordel tout ça !


----------



## arkhos (22 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Quasi pas pour les petits malins



Attend si l'efficacité va être réelle : des boites spécialisées vont se faire des co**lles en or en vendant des logiciels de sécurisations aux entreprises et particuliers ...

Bon sinon tu pourra faire de peer to peer depuis ta boite (y a vraiment des gens qui le faisait ?), enfin si y ont bloqué les ports ou mis un pare feu efficace


----------



## FataMorgana (22 Mai 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Attend si l'efficacité va être réelle : des boites spécialisées vont se faire des co**lles en or en vendant des logiciels de sécurisations aux entreprises et particuliers ...
> 
> Bon sinon tu pourra faire de peer to peer depuis ta boite (y a vraiment des gens qui le faisait ?), enfin si y ont bloqué les ports ou mis un pare feu efficace



Oui mais à travers la machine du patron c'est encore plus la classe!


----------



## huexley (22 Mai 2009)

FataMorgana a dit:


> Oui mais à travers la machine du patron c'est encore plus la classe!



Oui y'a effectivement de quoi avoir du fun avec les logs


----------



## teo (22 Mai 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi sera dangereux pour le gouvernement, selon Orange.





teo a dit:


> Marrant le lien vers le blog orange en question renvoie une erreur maintenant
> 
> _Edit: Est-ce une exclu pas encore en ligne ou on lui a gentiment demandé de le retirer ? _



Pour ceux qui avaient lu l'article d'un des collaborateurs d'Orange, Philippe Maleterre, qui critiquait la loi, il a bien été retiré à la demande d'Orange et remis en ligne, ""après relecture et modifications"". Je trouve cette réaction, un peu maladroite . D'ici à ce qu'on apprenne qu'un téléphone a été "malencontreusement passé sans qu'on sache par qui". Et vive l'indépendance de jugement



teo a dit:


> Un concept et une initiative intéressants sur le site de la  "Promessothèque":


On devait arriver au 15 juin à 50 promesses "_de ne pas installer le mouchard Hadopi" dans sa machine_". Les signataires, dont je suis, sont à 515 aujourd'hui. On motive nos réseaux et on tente les 1000 promesses pour la mi-juin ? Allez, avec tout vos contacts, ça devrait se faire sans trop de problème


----------



## itako (22 Mai 2009)

Moi je me vois bien avec un netbook branché sur 3 gros DD en raid planqué dans ma cave et qui tourne sous 2 OS different :rateau: ET sur le wifi du voisin !


----------



## le_magi61 (26 Mai 2009)

teo a dit:


> Un concept et une initiative intéressants sur le site de la  "Promessothèque":



un peu tardif, mais je viens de m'y engager


----------



## daphone (26 Mai 2009)

le_magi61 a dit:


> un peu tardif, mais je viens de m'y engager



Il n'est jamais trop tard


----------



## teo (26 Mai 2009)

> "Je m'engage à m'abstenir d'installer un logiciel de surveillance Hadopi à condition que 50 autres personnes en France s'engagent à faire de même."



Cette promesse tient jusqu'au 15 juin, 534 signataires à ce jour, soit plus de 10 fois la promesse de départ. Allez allez, on se motive et comme le dit l'initiateur dans ses emails, toutes les idées et propositions sont les bienvenues, n'hésitez pas à faire tourner autour de vous et à lui envoyer vos idées pour la suite, il ne veut pas s'arrêter le 15 juin !


----------



## Raf (27 Mai 2009)

loi contre la téléportation illégale


----------



## bompi (27 Mai 2009)

J'ai cru que tu étais passé aux lois sur les mères porteuses ... [sujet intéressant mais hors-sujet]. Ouf.


----------



## daphone (27 Mai 2009)

Raf a dit:


> loi contre la téléportation illégale



Excellent ! Cela ne nuit pas cependant au commerce du picon !


----------



## tatouille (27 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Excellent ! Cela ne nuit pas cependant au commerce du picon !


  tout ca a cause de Montgomery Scott


----------



## daphone (28 Mai 2009)

Quand je lis le titre du topic "Hadopi et aprés ?", je me dis qu'on devrait maintenant plus s'intéresser à la mise en place de LOPPSI 2 (le retour)


----------



## Archaon59 (28 Mai 2009)

Je vais sûrement dire la même chose que beaucoup d'autres (la flemme de lire tous les messages précédents :rose, mais je ne me fais pas trop de soucis sur cette loi, le dispositif est simplement inapplicable pour plusieurs raisons :

-au niveau de la loi, comme on a pu le voir un peu partout, seul une autorité juridique pourrait retirer l'accès internet au regard de l'UE, logique, car de nos jour on voit les box fleurir, on coupe l'accès internet = on coupe le téléphone (qui passe maintenant par internet) + la télé (pour la même raison, bien que ça serait pas un grand mal )

-l'identification se base sur l'adresse IP. C'est sur ce point que je me fais vraiment pas de soucis : même si le gouvernement arrivait à mettre en place ce dispositif, on aurait, dès les tout premiers mois, plusieurs centaines de pauvres gens qui se seront fais pirater leur connexion (encore aujourd'hui j'ai installé une NeufBox chez un pote ... Le wifi est activé par défaut avec une clé WEP, détournable en moins de 10 min). Il ne faut pas être un génie de l'informatique pour pirater une connexion, Google vous le prouvera, et pour les moins méchants, l'installation d'un proxy à l'étranger est tout aussi facile (cherchez TOR, The Onion Router). Ce seront les "ignorants" en informatique qui trinqueront, les gros téléchargeurs détournerons aisément le dispositif.

-l'infrastructure nécessaire coûte une fortune : est-ce une bonne idée, alors qu'on parle de crise à tout va, de lancer un dispositif qui augmenteraient les dépenses de l'Etat, alors que d'autres secteurs, apparemment moins importants comme l'éducation, aurait besoin de cet argent ?

-les artistes ne verront pas leurs profits augmenter, plusieurs études ont montré que les "pirates" (que d'amalgames) sont ceux qui ont les plus grosses dépenses au niveau de la musique ? On peut en penser ce qu'on veut de ces études, mais toutes mes connaissances qui sont de méchants téléchargeurs sont ceux qui possèdent le plus de CD achetés.

-avec les capacités de stockage actuelles, on pourra toujours se refiler ça sous le manteau...

Je ne suis pas un de ceux qui vont dire que la culture (je parle plus précisément de la musique) doit être accessible gratuitement à tous, je côtoie des artistes indépendants, il est tout à fait normal qu'ils puissent gagner leur vie avec leur art.

Le problème vient des majors, qui sont incapable d'évoluer avec la société (je n'ai pas vécu ça, mais j'ai entendu dire qu'il y eu des pressions face aux enregistreurs de cassettes audio de la part des lobbies). Ils arrivent à nous faire vendre des CD à 15-20 pour les nouveautés, je suis persuadé que s'ils baissaient leurs marges, ils réduiraient le piratage tout en faisant plus de profit...

Bref, je suis pas content, mais je sens qu'on va bien se marrer à la rentrée :rateau: !


----------



## huexley (28 Mai 2009)

Archaon59 a dit:


> -l'infrastructure nécessaire coûte une fortune : est-ce une bonne idée, alors qu'on parle de crise à tout va, de lancer un dispositif qui augmenteraient les dépenses de l'Etat, alors que d'autres secteurs, apparemment moins importants comme l'éducation, aurait besoin de cet argent ?



Avec ma fiche d'impots de cette année y'avait un joli graphique qui nous expliquait ou partait nos thunes 10, pardon 10 hmm non * DIX* miyards qui partent pour la "défense"  (contre ?  ) Alors les quelques poussières que vont couter Hadopi, on est pas à une abération près

(second degré of course je suis fan de nos avions invendables et de notre top sous marin "myope" ou plutôt sourd)

Alors si grâce à Hadopi, puis son extension on peux chopper ces salops de terroristes, payés par des mafias qui s'enrichissent grâce au téléchargement illégal (vous savez les k7 que vendent les romanos sur les marchés) Ben on fera peut-être baisser le budget de l'armée ! 

CQFD


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (29 Mai 2009)

huexley a dit:


> Avec ma fiche d'impots de cette année y'avait un joli graphique qui nous expliquait ou partait nos thunes&#8230; 10, pardon 10&#8230; hmm non * DIX* miyards qui partent pour la "défense" &#8230; (contre ?  )&#8230;


T'inquietes ces 10 miyards comme tu dis ne suffisent pas a faire voler nos hélicos. Il en faudrait plus, si on se faisait attaquer on ne ferai pas long feu.


----------



## huexley (29 Mai 2009)

DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD a dit:


> T'inquietes ces 10 miyards comme tu dis ne suffisent pas a faire voler nos hélicos. Il en faudrait plus, si on se faisait attaquer on ne ferai pas long feu.



En plus j'avais mal lu, c'est *37* milliards


----------



## bompi (29 Mai 2009)

Vous êtes gentils mais j'aimerais bien que l'on ne discute pas du budget des armées ici : ce n'est pas très approprié.


----------



## globox3 (29 Mai 2009)

Archaon59 a dit:


> J-au niveau de la loi, comme on a pu le voir un peu partout, seul une autorité juridique pourrait retirer l'accès internet au regard de l'UE, logique, car de nos jour on voit les box fleurir, on coupe l'accès internet = on coupe le téléphone (qui passe maintenant par internet) + la télé (pour la même raison, bien que ça serait pas un grand mal )!



J'ajouterais que le même état OBLIGE les citoyens à utiliser internet: plus moyen de s'inscrire à la fac sans internet, pour accepter les propositions d'incriptions tu as moins d'une semaine .. je vous laisse imaginer le boxons si dans le même temps on vous coupe l'accès après aue qqu'un ai piraté votre accès wifi :mouais:

tiens un petit dessin didactique


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Mai 2009)

Hadopi explorer dispo'!


----------



## daphone (29 Mai 2009)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Hadopi explorer dispo'!



EXCELLENT !!!!!


----------



## tatouille (29 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> EXCELLENT !!!!!



"Le mouchard installé par l'Hadopi ne supporte qu'un onglet."  ils sont sponsorisés par Microsoft je le savais :rateau:


----------



## Raf (30 Mai 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> "Le mouchard installé par l'Hadopi ne supporte qu'un onglet."  ils sont sponsorisés par Microsoft je le savais :rateau:



Oui, il faut acheter le mouchard premium entreprise unlimited à 9999  pour avoir les onglets !


----------



## rizoto (30 Mai 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Oui, il faut acheter le mouchard premium entreprise unlimited à 9999  pour avoir les onglets !



a mon avis le prix sera plus de 99 euros par an.

un petit logiciel développé par norton, avec un processus par onglet. SAchant qu'un processus demandera la puissance d'un core.

Ca va être utile grand central !


----------



## macaddicted (30 Mai 2009)

pour le site macgé :

Attention : ce site est inconnu du gouvernement. Ne lui faîtes aucune confiance ! Site marqué pour inspection...


----------



## teo (30 Mai 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Quand je lis le titre du topic "Hadopi et aprés ?", je me dis qu'on devrait maintenant plus s'intéresser à la mise en place de LOPPSI 2 (le retour)



Hadopi n'est qu'une facette d'une situation plus complexe, j'invite amicalement à la réflexion sur cette analyse; et encore et toujours, à la relecture d'Orwell, _1984_, bien sûr mais aussi de _La ferme des animaux_.

Et 544 signatures pour la promesse


> "Je m'engage à m'abstenir d'installer un logiciel de surveillance Hadopi à condition que 50 autres personnes en France s'engagent à faire de même."


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Juin 2009)

Création et Internet face aux droits et libertés fondamentaux.

En vous remerciant.


----------



## huexley (7 Juin 2009)

L'armée (  ) appelée en renfort


Le conseil constitutionnel va t'il entrer dans la danse ? (un blog très intéressant sur le sujet)


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juin 2009)

J'espère bien.


----------



## melaure (8 Juin 2009)

J'espère que ça va avoir un impact.


----------



## Homme_Pomme (10 Juin 2009)

La réponse du conseil constitutionnel devrait tomber ce soir ou demain : pas mal de disposition de l aloi pourraient être censurées, car c'est une véritable boucherie législative. Content de voir en tout cas que l'on s'intéresse bien à ce sujet ici : 


			
				Le Figaro a dit:
			
		

> Hadopi : ce que les Sages pourraient censurer
> 
> La loi Création et Internet est en cours d'examen par le Conseil constitutionnel, qui pourrait retoquer mercredi plusieurs articles clé du texte. Revue de détail des points qui causent problème.
> 
> ...


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2009)

Très intéressant cet article. Tu aurais du donner le lien pour voir les réactions associées


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Très intéressant cet article. Tu aurais du donner le lien pour voir les réactions associées


Et la recherche bordel


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

C'est fait ! :love:


----------



## xao85 (10 Juin 2009)

Champagne les enfants!!!!! :love:


----------



## inkclub (10 Juin 2009)

Bonjour,

La loi Hadopi a été censurée par le conseil constitutionnel 

Le Conseil constitutionnel a censuré, mercredi 10 juin, la partie sanction de la loi Hadopi - la "riposte graduée" - sur les téléchargements illégaux. Considérant qu'"Internet est une composante de la liberté d'expression et de consommation", et qu'"en droit français c'est la présomption d'innocence qui prime", le Conseil rappelle que "c'est à la justice de prononcer une sanction lorsqu'il est établi qu'il y a des téléchargements illégaux". "Le rôle de la Haute autorité (Hadopi) est d'avertir le téléchargeur qu'il a été repéré, mais pas de le sanctionner", conclut le Conseil.  

La suite ici :
http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...ensure-la-riposte-graduee_1205290_651865.html


@+


----------



## Bassman (10 Juin 2009)

Y'a un topic pour les nouvelles d'actualités.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

xao85 a dit:


> Champagne les enfants!!!!! :love:



Il suffit de demander. 









Et au passage, un petit message pour Albanel et cie 

[YOUTUBE]BB7c9KZ7NkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

albanel ayant dis que qu'elle partirai si elle ne présentai pas le texte :

[YOUTUBE]_Crbt9NidLc[/YOUTUBE]

va t'elle partir ou va ton criée "hou la menteuse"  ?


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> albanel ayant dis que qu'elle partirai si elle ne présentai pas le texte :
> 
> va t'elle partir ou va ton criée "hou la menteuse"



T'as encore picolé pour fêter ca, toi ! Ca se voit (enfin, ca se lit !)


----------



## macinside (10 Juin 2009)

hou la menteuse


----------



## melaure (10 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et la recherche bordel



Je le fais tout le temps depuis des milliers de posts, pour une fois je profite un peu  

Sinon excellent la réaction du conseil. Chirac (avec son mulot) et VGE vont avoir la cote sur le net


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> va t'elle partir ou va ton criée "hou la menteuse"  ?



Il se pourrait de toutes façons qu'elle parte bientôt et sans l'avoir choisi.


----------



## inkclub (10 Juin 2009)

La quadrature du net a présenté ses condoléances : 

http://www.laquadrature.net/

@+


----------



## rizoto (10 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je le fais tout le temps depuis des milliers de posts, pour une fois je profite un peu
> 
> Sinon excellent la réaction du conseil. Chirac (avec son mulot) et VGE vont avoir la cote sur le net



CHIRAC PRESIDENT  ! 

Ah non quand même pas ...


----------



## Romuald (10 Juin 2009)

melaure a dit:


> Je le fais tout le temps depuis des milliers de posts, pour une fois je profite un peu
> 
> Sinon excellent la réaction du conseil. Chirac (avec son mulot) et VGE vont avoir la cote sur le net



VGE, l'était pas la.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Tardy (UMP) : « le ministère n'a pas fait son boulot !»


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

_"Loin de renoncer, Christine Albanel, ministre de la culture, explique dans un communiqué qu'elle veut "compléter rapidement la loi Création et Internet pour confier au juge le dernier stade de la 'réponse graduée'". Pour amender la loi dans ce sens, le gouvernement devra toutefois repasser devant le Parlement.Par ailleurs, la ministre assureque "la mise en place de la Haute Autorité (...) exclusivement chargée du volet préventif de la lutte contre le piratage, se fera selon le calendrier prévu" et que "les premiers messages d'avertissement seront adressés dès l'automne aux abonnés à Internet".


_[YOUTUBE]4n4sOdy5rGE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Donc on va mettre en place une autorité qui va envoyer des messages d'avertissement qui seront sans effet tant que le Parlement n'aura pas modifié et adopté la nouvelle version du texte de loi, ce qui, vacances d'été aidant, va prendre un certain temps. 

C'est de mieux en mieux.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2009)

L'autre Albanuche vient de déclarer sur France Inter que l'Hadopi existait toujours et que y'a que le volet sanction qui passerait par des juges

Va y'avoir de l'embauche dans ce secteur 

Ça existe un CAP de juge


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> CHIRAC PRESIDENT  !
> 
> Ah non quand même pas ...



L'est bien plus utile là où il est. 

Poum !

Conseil : faire lire d'urgence la Constitution à tous les membres des cabinets ministériels. Y'a qu'à en mettre un exemplaire aux cabinets, justement. Ça les fera ch...


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2009)

Il y a un truc que je ne pige pas : une fois que la loi sera repassée devant le Parlement, qui l'amendera de manière à ce que ce soit le juge qui prononce la sanction, elle sera de nouveau effective, et la sanction tombera de toute manière. Quelles sont les raisons de se réjouir de cela ?

Par ailleurs, puisque l'on tombe dans le judiciaire, y aura-t-il inscription au casier judiciaire ? 
Et les sanctions pénales (qui sont toujours prévues par la loi) seront-elle toujours d'effets ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> _"Loin de renoncer, Christine Albanel, ministre de la culture, explique dans un communiqué qu'elle veut "compléter rapidement la loi Création et Internet pour confier au juge le dernier stade de la 'réponse graduée'". Pour amender la loi dans ce sens, le gouvernement devra toutefois repasser devant le Parlement.Par ailleurs, la ministre assureque "la mise en place de la Haute Autorité (...) exclusivement chargée du volet préventif de la lutte contre le piratage, se fera selon le calendrier prévu" et que "les premiers messages d'avertissement seront adressés dès l'automne aux abonnés à Internet".
> 
> 
> _Bécassine​



En complément :



> Le député UMP Frédéric Lefebvre a pour sa part proposé qu'une loi « à article unique » soit rapidement adoptée par le Parlement afin de répondre aux objections du Conseil constitutionnel




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h17 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> L'autre Albanuche vient de déclarer sur France Inter que l'Hadopi existait toujours et que y'a que le volet sanction qui passerait par des juges
> 
> Va y'avoir de l'embauche dans ce secteur
> 
> Ça existe un CAP de juge



Une reconversion possible pour Albanel ? En plus, elle pourra dire qu'elle connaît bien le sujet (à quelques détails près).


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> bla bla lefebvre



Oui mais lui il dit ça pour déconner... On a l'habitude maintenant.


----------



## Amok (10 Juin 2009)

Ah bah oui, mais bon courage aux juges pour poursuivre les milliers, voire les dizaines de milliers d'abonnés épinglés par mois. Travailler plus pour gagner plus : il y en a qui vont se faire des grelots en or dans ce cas là.
Et bon courage à la justice pour lancer ses pointers histoire de prouver que...
Et puis, merde, rappeler à l'ordre sur des trucs fondamentaux, tels que la présomption d'innocence, c'est toujours bien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Ah bah oui, mais bon courage aux juges pour poursuivre les milliers, voire les dizaines de milliers d'abonnés épinglés par mois. Travailler plus pour gagner plus : il y en a qui vont se faire des grelots en or dans ce cas là.
> Et bon courage à la justice pour lancer ses pointers histoire de prouver que...
> Et puis, merde, rappeler à l'ordre sur des trucs fondamentaux, tels que la présomption d'innocence, c'est toujours bien.



Pas besoin d'en poursuivre des milliers. Quelques uns suffiront pour le gouvernement crie victoire.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Ca fait du bien à lire, le père Chirac qui aide à tacler le machin  Je vais aller déposer un bouquet devant le CC :love: (ou à défaut une bonne gerbe  )

Allez, on signe encore 5 jours !


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Juin 2009)

On n'a pas lu le même texte, Mme Albanel, c'est toute la philosophie de la loi qui passe à la trappe.


> Article premier.- Sont déclarées contraires à la Constitution les dispositions suivantes du code de la propriété intellectuelle, telles qu'elles résultent des articles 5 et 11 de la loi favorisant la diffusion et la protection de la création sur internet :
> 
> - au deuxième alinéa de l'article L. 331-21, les mots : " et constatent la matérialité des manquements à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3 " ;
> - au premier alinéa de l'article L. 331-26, les mots : " et l'avertissant des sanctions encourues en cas de renouvellement du manquement présumé " ;
> ...



Source : Conseil Constitutionnel ©2009

Et puis aussi, par les mêmes :


> 2. Considérant qu'aux termes de l'article 11 de la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789 : " La libre communication des pensées et des opinions est un des droits les plus précieux de l'homme : tout citoyen peut donc parler, écrire, imprimer librement, sauf à répondre de l'abus de cette liberté dans les cas déterminés par la loi " ; qu'en l'état actuel des moyens de communication et eu égard au développement généralisé des services de communication au public en ligne ainsi qu'à l'importance prise par ces services pour la participation à la vie démocratique et l'expression des idées et des opinions, ce droit implique la liberté d'accéder à ces services ;


Les députés européens l'ont rêvé, le Conseil Constitutionnel l'a affirmé.


> 15. Considérant qu'aux termes de l'article 34 de la Constitution : " La loi fixe les règles concernant... les droits civiques et les garanties fondamentales accordées aux citoyens pour l'exercice des libertés publiques " ; que, sur ce fondement, il est loisible au législateur d'édicter des règles de nature à concilier la poursuite de l'objectif de lutte contre les pratiques de contrefaçon sur internet avec l'exercice du droit de libre communication et de la liberté de parler, écrire et imprimer ; *que, toutefois, la liberté d'expression et de communication est d'autant plus précieuse que son exercice est une condition de la démocratie et l'une des garanties du respect des autres droits et libertés ; que les atteintes portées à l'exercice de cette liberté doivent être nécessaires, adaptées et proportionnées à l'objectif poursuivi* ;


Et oui, Mme Albanel, l'accès à internet est bien un droit fondamental.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Pas besoin d'en poursuivre des milliers. Quelques uns suffiront pour le gouvernement crie victoire.



Hadopi: le juge a bien décelé une présomption de culpabilité.

Hadopi: le Conseil constitutionnel encadre de près le filtrage.

A mon avis ils vont en baver avant qu'un "pirate" passe devant un juge.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On n'a pas lu le même texte, Mme Albanel, c'est toute la philosophie de la loi qui passe à la trappe.
> 
> 
> Source : Conseil Constitutionnel ©2009
> ...



En plus, elle ne sait pas lire. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h38 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: le juge a bien décelé une présomption de culpabilité.
> 
> Hadopi: le Conseil constitutionnel encadre de près le filtrage.
> 
> A mon avis ils vont en baver avant qu'un "pirate" passe devant un juge.



Une fois qu'ils auront modifié leur loi pour la rendre constitutionnellement compatible, pour l'effet médiatique, ils n'auront pas besoin d'en choper des tonnes.


----------



## teo (10 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: le juge a bien décelé une présomption de culpabilité.
> 
> ()



C'est particulièrement ce point-là que je trouvais dangereux pour nos libertés, surtout si le moyen de prouver son innocence dépend d'un logiciel (donc piratable) et de plus privé et sans doute payant.
On lui avait dit, elle a pas écouté. Pan sur ton bec


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2009)

Bon OK, il n'y aura pas beaucoup de condamnés coupables... Mais pour ceux-là, je repose mes questions, si quelqu'un a une éventuelle réponse qu'il n'hésite surtout pas... 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Par ailleurs, puisque l'on tombe dans le judiciaire, y aura-t-il inscription au casier judiciaire ?
> Et les sanctions pénales (qui sont toujours prévues par la loi) seront-elle toujours d'effets ?


----------



## tirhum (10 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> (...)
> On lui avait dit, elle a pas écouté. Pan sur ton bec


Elle n'est qu'un rouage/"transmetteuse" d'ordres...
Et fusible en chef, si le besoin s'en faisait sentir...


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Une fois qu'ils auront modifié leur loi pour la rendre constitutionnellement compatible, pour l'effet médiatique, ils n'auront pas besoin d'en choper des tonnes.



Vu comme ils sont déjà surchargés, il s'en passera du temps avant qu'un juge ne statue sur ce genre d'affaire si tu veux mon avis.


----------



## julrou 15 (10 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Vu comme ils sont déjà surchargés, il s'en passera du temps avant qu'un juge ne statue sur ce genre d'affaire si tu veux mon avis.



Mais il statuera quand même, au final... C'est un peu reculer pour mieux sauter...:hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Mais il statuera quand même, au final... C'est un peu reculer pour mieux sauter...:hein:



In fine oui, évidemment. Maintenant il n'est pas du tout dit qu'à l'issue de la procédure le "pirate" soit condamné.


----------



## CBi (11 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> In fine oui, évidemment. Maintenant il n'est pas du tout dit qu'à l'issue de la procédure le "pirate" soit condamné.



Oui, c'est clair, à supposer même que la procédure aboutisse car dans le détail les obstacles se multiplient =

- obtenir les infos relatives aux internautes fraudeurs  = est-ce que l'obtention de ces infos a été faite conformément aux recommandations du CNIL ? oui/non
- envoi de l'avertissement = ça c'est tout ce qui reste de Hadopi.
- saisine d'un juge et mise en accusation = est-il établi que le propriétaire du compte internet, qui est présumé innocent, est le fraudeur ? oui/non 
- coupure de l'accès à internet = la gravité de l'infraction constitue-t-elle un abus de la liberté de communiquer et justifie-t-elle une limitation de cette liberté fondamentale ? oui/non 

Non seulement les tribunaux d'instance, mais aussi les cours d'appel et jusqu'à la cour européenne des droits de l'homme, pourraient être occupées pendant quelque temps.


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Donc on va mettre en place une autorité qui va envoyer des messages d'avertissement qui seront sans effet tant que le Parlement n'aura pas modifié et adopté la nouvelle version du texte de loi, ce qui, vacances d'été aidant, va prendre un certain temps.
> 
> C'est de mieux en mieux.



On va bouffoir faire des batailles de celui qui a eu le plus de mail !!!

Celui qui a le premier a gagner, j'annonce !


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2009)

une loi est avant tout un cadre fixant des limites, un champs des possibles et des impossibles, une loi est avant tout un outil de vivre ensemble et non une punition, comme le conseil constitutionel la montre avec sa riposte non graduee on ne peut pas faire une lois punition ce n'est pas son role, c'est toute la difference entre Justice et Loi est faite pour arbitrer et apprecier si oui ou non nous sommes dans la moyenne des "cadres".

sur ce cheres Nico et Nicolettes vous venez juste de decouvrir que ce n'est pas la peine de mort qui fait baisser la criminalite mais quelque chose que l'on appel education au sens large, en effet ce n'est pas l'amende qui fait reduire la vitesse des automobilistes mais la "presence" qui est une forme d'education e.g: enfant en presence de ses parents aura un tout autre comportement...

donc ou est le cadre , l'esprit des lois dans cette fumisterie? quand va t'on commencer a eduquer? et oui c'est un travail a long terme sur des dizaines d'annees...

de plus le *piratage != malaise de certaines societes* trust qui refusent de mourir au profit des nouveaux providers de contenu e.g Apple, France Telecom... ces societes sont les futurs ayant droits sur la musique la video le contenu multi-media, 

il faut rappeler qu'Apple n'a jamais autant vendue de musique que pendant cette periode noire du complot mondial du piratage destine a couler Time Warner ou Emi ecetera, 

les societes comme Pixar n'ont jamais ete aussi Healthy  que pendant cette periode noire du complot mondial du piratage destine a couler Time Warner ou Emi 

les societes comme Walt Disney n'ont jamais ete aussi Healthy que pendant cette periode noire du complot mondial du piratage destine a couler Time Warner ou Emi

je fais un peu du martelage comme on nous le sert a propos du complot mondial du piratage destine a couler Time Warner ou Emi

Les societes de distubutions musicales me font penser a ces societes basees sur le textile ou le charbon qui refusent/aient de mourir et persistent/aient n'agravant que le drame final a venir (et oui ne poussant pas les gens a dire a leur enfants toi aussi tu bosseras chez milmil charbon)


----------



## jolicrasseux (11 Juin 2009)

Le communiqué du conseil...
http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actualites/politique/20090610.OBS0115/


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2009)

Maître Eolas commente l'avis du Conseil Constitutionnel (bons abdominaux requis, cardiaques s'abstenir).


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maître Eolas commente l'avis du Conseil Constitutionnel (bons abdominaux requis, cardiaques s'abstenir).



*Citation : *



> "qu'en l'état actuel des moyens de communication et eu égard au développement généralisé des services de communication au public en ligne ainsi qu'à l'importance prise par ces services pour la participation à la vie démocratique et l'expression des idées et des opinions, ce droit implique la liberté d'accéder à ces services ;
> 
> Internet ne devient pas une liberté fondamentale, mais le voici le pupille de la liberté d'expression, ce qui le met sur un beau piédestal. "



*Citation : *



> « la liberté d'expression et de communication est d'autant plus précieuse que son exercice est une condition de la démocratie et l'une des garanties du respect des autres droits et libertés » ; et « que les atteintes portées à l'exercice de cette liberté doivent être nécessaires, adaptées et proportionnées à l'objectif poursuivi »



*Citation : *



> " à la suite de la censure résultant des considérants 19 et 20, la commission de protection des droits ne peut prononcer les sanctions prévues par la loi déférée ; que seul un rôle préalable à une procédure judiciaire lui est confié ; que son intervention est justifiée par l'ampleur des contrefaçons commises au moyen d'internet et l'utilité, dans l'intérêt d'une bonne administration de la justice, de limiter le nombre d'infractions dont l'autorité judiciaire sera saisie ; qu'il en résulte que les traitements de données à caractère personnel mis en oeuvre par les sociétés et organismes précités ainsi que la transmission de ces données à la commission de protection des droits pour l'exercice de ses missions s'inscrivent dans un processus de saisine des juridictions compétentes "




Ces extraits du texte de Maître Eolas montre à quel point le Droit sait terrasser l'Arbitraire. Tous les commentaires que l'on peut lire ou entendre dans les médias décrivent parfaitement les principes suivants :


Séparation des pouvoirs
Présomption d'innocence
Liberté d'expression et d'accès à l'Internet

La loi est morte-née.

Quant aux commentaires de M. Copé, il ferait bien de lire le texte de censure concernant le point 3.

Je viens d'entendre un commentaire à France Inter : un intervenant vient de dire qu'il s'agissait d'une des plus sévères censures décidées par le Conseil Constitutionnel. Comme quoi, on peut compter sur ses membres. On ne bafoue pas la Constitution et les grands principes de la République à l'aise de gesticulations obstinées et imbéciles.

De source élyséenne, une "autorité" aurait qualifiée la Loi Hadopi de Loi de Murphy, c'est-à-dire de Loi de l'Emmerdement Maximum.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Maître Eolas commente l'avis du Conseil Constitutionnel (bons abdominaux requis, cardiaques s'abstenir).



C'est magnifique.


----------



## Gwen (11 Juin 2009)

Moi, ce que je vois, c'est qu'avec les textes d'aujourd'hui, les ayant droit sont autant protégés qu'avec le nouveau texte Hadopi. Du coup, c'est une vraie perte de temps


----------



## teo (11 Juin 2009)

> Séparation des pouvoirs
> Présomption d'innocence
> Liberté d'expression et d'accès à l'Internet



Il est évident que de toute façon, la loi n'apportera rien de plus aux ayant-droit en terme de revenus ou d'augmentation des achats de disques. Il suffit d'avoir un pote qui a le dernier disque de la Starac ou de Madonna, en une matinée, avec ou sans hadopi, un collège ou une boîte l'aura dans sa clé USB, et c'est beaucoup comme cela que cela fonctionne: le P2P dans les bureaux ou les cours de récré c'est aussi l'échange direct: c'est le format numérique qui permet les échanges, pas les tuyaux (la loi évite de parler des FAI) ou les logiciels d'échange (les gros vilains avec les usagers), eux sont juste une amplificateur. J'en arrive à être étonné qu'on n'ait pas touché aux discothèques de prêt (ce qui me confirmerait presque que l'enjeu du Gouvernement est clairement ailleurs).
Ce qui m'amuse ou me fait peur (suivant comme la suite se présentera), c'est qu'à l'écoute du 7-10 ce matin sur France Inter, on faisait _un peu trop_ la part belle surtout aux points 1 et 3 (et la Majorité et ses représentants insistent surtout sur ces points là aussi ) alors que c'est le 2 qui à mon avis est le plus important, car sans la technologie dangereuse et fumeuse du mouchard qui nous fait partir dans la direction de la _présomption de culpabilité_, comment pourront-ils sanctionner, étant donné qu'ils n'auront plus de moyen de prouver quoi que ce soit. Comment un juge peut-il juger un cas si on peut dire que l'IP de l'accusé été usurpée, sans moyen de s'en assurer ? Sans mouchard, tout la loi et les points 1 et 3 s'effondrent.
Le mouchard crée un précédent: on doit prouver son innocence et il est la légalisation du spyware -_privé et payant_- directement chez vous, au cur de votre maison, de votre vie et une fois là, pourrait être étendu à l'envi.
Je m'attend à un tour de passe-passe d'ici mi-juillet, juste quand y'a plus personne, et un avis favorable du CC dans la foulée, quand ils se seront tranquillement arrangés en coulisse: donc surtout pas de démobilisation. Et parlez-en à votre entourage: je rencontre encore des amis ou connaissances qui n'ont aucune idée de ce que sont Hadopi et les lois sur le numérique en général.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2009)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, ce que je vois, c'est qu'avec les textes d'aujourd'hui, les ayant droit sont autant protégés qu'avec le nouveau texte Hadopi. Du coup, c'est une vraie perte de temps



Et de combien d'argent  du contribuable ?


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juin 2009)

Hadopi  Frédéric Lefebvre : « Ce texte, nous l'aurons »

..il est vraiment pénible à la fin.


----------



## Amok (11 Juin 2009)

Le Monde ne loupe pas Bécassine : bon choix photographique !


----------



## melaure (11 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Le Monde ne loupe pas Bécassine : bon choix photographique !



  

Enfin bon on voit que le lobby des majors pousse fort derrière ...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Le communiqué du conseil...
> http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actualites/politique/20090610.OBS0115/



Un professeur de droit constitutionnel expliquait hier soir que cette censure de la loi Hadopi était historique car c'est rare que le conseil consitutionnel censure et c'est jamais aussi motivé.



Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est magnifique.



Aboslument.


----------



## fpoil (11 Juin 2009)

Je ne sais quand c'est réuni le CC pour prendre sa décision mais si c'était après la mort d'O. Bongo, l'ambiance devait être chaleureuse après le squd envoyé par VGE sur Chichi


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Je ne sais quand c'est réuni le CC pour prendre sa décision mais si c'était après la mort d'O. Bongo, l'ambiance devait être chaleureuse après le squd envoyé par VGE sur Chichi



VGE n'y était pas.


> Délibéré par le Conseil constitutionnel dans sa séance du 10 juin 2009, où siégeaient : M. Jean-Louis DEBRÉ, Président, MM. Guy CANIVET, Jacques CHIRAC, Renaud DENOIX de SAINT MARC, Olivier DUTHEILLET de LAMOTHE, Mme Jacqueline de GUILLENCHMIDT, MM. Pierre JOXE et Jean-Louis PEZANT, Mme Dominique SCHNAPPER et M. Pierre STEINMETZ.



Quant à VGE... les diamants de Bocassa furent célèbres en son temps, ainsi que ses parties de chasses en Centre-Afrique.


----------



## yvos (11 Juin 2009)

Cela m'a bien fait rire


----------



## PAT15 (11 Juin 2009)

Très très bonne nouvelle pour tous les internautes :  le Conseil Constitutionnel vient de vider la loi Hadopi de tout son contenu ce qui empêche la loi d'entrer en vigueur . Les points de refus sont les suivants :
1)seul un tribunal peut infliger une peine et non une autorité administrative indépendante afin de garantir les libertés individuelles.
2) Le principe de la présomption d'innocence n'est pas respecté. C'est à la Hadopi de prouver la culpabilité de l'internaute et non à l'internaute de prouver son innocence .
Le Conseil Constitutionnel étend à l'internet le principe évoqué dans  l'article 11 de la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen ; article qui garantit la liberté d'expression et de communication.
3) La procédure sera une mise en demeure de l'internaute suivie d'une riposte graduée et en dernier lieu  un tribunal correctionel qui décidera si il y a lieu d'intenter des poursuites contre  l'internaute. (Très doux). Seul le mouchard ne semble pas avoir été censuré. Pouvez -vous préciser la chose ?
4) L'internet ne pourra être interdit suite à un délit.
En somme c'est une grande mais partielle victoire pour les internautes.  PAT15


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi  Frédéric Lefebvre : « Ce texte, nous l'aurons »
> 
> ..il est vraiment pénible à la fin.



Le mot est vraiment trop faible.

Mais attention aux mots trop forts. Nadine Morano a fait condamné une internaute (de Bordeaux je crois) parce que la dame en question n'avait pas été tendre avec elle sur FaceBook. Confusion savante entre "vie privée", "diffamation" et "liberté d'expression"


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Juin 2009)

PAT15 a dit:


> Très très bonne nouvelle pour tous les internautes :  le Conseil Constitutionnel vient de vider la loi Hadopi de tout son contenu ce qui empêche la loi d'entrer en vigueur . Les points de refus sont les suivants :
> 1)seul un tribunal peut infliger une peine et non une autorité administrative indépendante afin de garantir les libertés individuelles.
> 2) Le principe de la présomption d'innocence n'est pas respecté. C'est à la Hadopi de prouver la culpabilité de l'internaute et non à l'internaute de prouver son innocence .
> Le Conseil Constitutionnel étend à l'internet le principe évoqué dans  l'article 11 de la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen ; article qui garantit la liberté d'expression et de communication.
> ...



Le "mouchard" avait pour but de prouver ton innocence. De fait, il est dégommé car la charge de la preuve est à l'accusation pas à la défense (§19). Tu peux toujours en installer un si tu veux... ou pas.

Ne pas confondre la Haute Autorité etc (HADPI) et les ayant droits. Ce sont ces derniers qui doivent fournir les preuves, à l'aide de leurs agents assermentés, payés par eux, contrôlé par la justice et la CNIL.

Le Conseil Constitutionnel se prononce sur la constitutionnalité des textes qui lui sont soumis pas sur leur pertinence technologique. L'autorité administrative peut distribuer des labels de bonne conduite et même elle ne peut les refuser à qui les demande. Ceux-ci n'ont aucun caractère obligatoire.

C'est plus qu'une victoire, c'est l'expression du droit dans une démocratie. Le Conseil Constitutionnel associe Internet à la liberté d'expression (art. 11 - 1789) et rappelle que celle-ci participe à la vie démocratique. Par conséquent : 1. seul un juge peut en limiter l'accès 2. les motifs doivent être proportionnels à l'effet (privation de liberté) et ne sauraient servir les seuls intérêts privés, "que les atteintes portées à l'exercice de cette liberté doivent être nécessaires, adaptées et proportionnées à l'objectif poursuivi".


C'est bien toute la machine à cliques et spams de Christine Albanel qui est mise à bas. La CPD (HADPI réduite à ses seuls magistrats, celle qui devait prononcer la sanction dans le texte original) voit ainsi son rôle redéfini par le Conseil Constitutionnel (§ 28) : 





> la commission de protection des droits ne peut prononcer les sanctions prévues par la loi déférée ; que seul un rôle préalable à une procédure judiciaire lui est confié ; que son intervention est justifiée par l'ampleur des contrefaçons commises au moyen d'internet et l'utilité, dans l'intérêt d'une bonne administration de la justice, de limiter le nombre d'infractions dont l'autorité judiciaire sera saisie ; qu'il en résulte que les traitements de données à caractère personnel mis en oeuvre par les sociétés et organismes précités ainsi que la transmission de ces données à la commission de protection des droits pour l'exercice de ses missions s'inscrivent dans un processus de saisine des juridictions compétentes ;



Bref, Mme Michu peut dormir tranquille. Son fils ne sera pas inquiété parce qu'il a téléchargé une chanson de Maxime UMP Forrestier, ou que son voisin a hacké sa ligne pour le faire.

Les mesures de protection : une clef WPA est suffisante pour échapper aux foudres de la loi puisque ta connexion est considérée comme sécurisée. C'est un des arguments que le gouvernement a avancé dans sa défense devant le Conseil Constitutionnel.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Le mot est vraiment trop faible.
> 
> Mais attention aux mots trop forts. Nadine Morano a fait condamné une internaute (de Bordeaux je crois) parce que la dame en question n'avait pas été tendre avec elle sur FaceBook. Confusion savante entre "vie privée", "diffamation" et "liberté d'expression"


J'aime beaucoup ce "je crois" qui en dit très long sur la véracité de l'info&#8230;
La personne en question n'a pas été poursuivie. Par contre, les personnes ayant proféré de réelles insultes et menaces, oui&#8230; Si t'as une info à faire suivre, merci de la vérifier. C'est là que commence la diffamation :sleep:


----------



## boodou (11 Juin 2009)

Pas Bordeaux. Saint-Paul-lès-Dax dans les Landes.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juin 2009)

Ah ben Hadopi, je l'emmerde.

Spotify+ AudioHijack et hop! 


(je suis bon pour me faire censurer par un modo pour incitation au piratage!)


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Tout à fait 



> L'annulation de sa convocation vient donc confirmer les propos tenus dans nos colonnes samedi par Nadine Morano qui indiquait ne pas vouloir "poursuivre" cette internaute.


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Tout à fait



Ce qui tente quand même à prouver l'aspect procédurier systématique du gouvernement actuel qui ne souffre pas la moindre critique.

J'attaque par défaut, je me retire avant de passer pour un con et d'attaquer ce qui finalement ne le méritait pas.

Ils restent pathétiques quand même.


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juin 2009)

Pas faux.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

C'est pas le gouvernement qui a porté plainte&#8230; C'est une personne qui a porté plainte contre X pour insultes et diffamations. La machine répressive a fait une erreur en manquant de discernement et en attaquant une personne dont la faute n'était pas réelle. Et qui s'est empressée d'en faire part à la presse avant que quoi que ce soit ait pu être réparé ou que quelque excuse ait pu être présentée. J'ai entendu l'interview de Morano sur France Info et il n'a jamais été question que cette personne soit inquiétée par la justice. Par contre, pour ce qui est des insultes proférées et des menaces, bien entendu, personne n'en a entendu parler j'imagine ? Et là aussi, il faut tout permettre si on ne veut pas paraître uniquement procédurier ? 

Allons  Vous avez un certain parti-pris je trouve  Mais je vous le concède : le gouvernement, c'est des vilains !

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h46 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> Pas faux.


Un peu creux comme argument 

_Et quand tu dis "C'est pas faux", qu'est-ce que t'as pas compris au juste ?_


----------



## Bassman (11 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> C'est pas le gouvernement qui a porté plainte&#8230; C'est une personne qui a porté plainte contre X pour insultes et diffamations.



Qu'il y ai eu un râté, je ne le nie pas, mais cette plainte a été déposée par la Secrétaire d'Etat à la Famille, pour "injures publiques envers un membre d'un ministère".

Autrement dit une personne du gouvernement.

Je suis d'accord avec toi sur la difficulté de ne pas tout permettre sans passer pour procédurier, cependant, les chiffres (dont je ne trouve plus le lien, mais je vais trouver ça) ont été communiqués. Depuis sa prise de fonction, le gouvernement actuel, et ce depuis l'élection de N.S., a été celui qui a déposé le plus de plaintes pour diffamations, injures,&#8230; (même Chirac et Mitterand - 12 et 14 ans chacun - en ont déposé largement moins en beaucoup plus longtemps).
Difficile de considérer dès lors que ce gouvernement ne souffre pas la critique et n'est pas procédurier n'est ce pas ?

De plus, il est des largesses prises par ceux que j'évoquais, qui sous couvert d'impunité présidentielle par exemple, se permettent d'insulter une personne ne souhaitant pas lui serrer la main sans être inquiété, et que celui osant citer le président ("casse toi pauvre con" - N. Sarkozy) soit lui condamné à verser 50 euros pour insulte.

Paradoxe quand tu nous tiens.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2009)

Et si le gouvernement actuel avant d'être celui qui a déposé le plus de plaintes était celui qui avait rencontré le plus de situations de le faire ? Je n'ai pas souvenir d'un gouvernement qui aurait attiré autant d'insultes que celui-là auparavant, alors que c'est celui qui a été mis en place avec une des plus grande reconnaissance de l'électorat.

Quant au paradoxe que tu cites&#8230; effectivement.
Mais je dois dire qu'à la place de Sarkozy, j'aurais moi aussi dit "casse-toi pauvre con"  Et ç'aurait été tout aussi déplacé dans ma bouche que dans la sienne de la part d'un homme publique, qui plus est, président de la République.

Je ne faisais que rétablir une vérité suite au post lapidaro-simpliste d'iluro_64. Cela-dit, ce n'était qu'un post idione de plus. Je ne sais même pas pourquoi j'ai relevé cette connerie&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2009)

Hadopi : "Le gouvernement ne pourra faire l'économie d'une loi pénale"

Hadopi : «passer par des juges est impossible en l'état»


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi : "Le gouvernement ne pourra faire l'économie d'une loi pénale"
> 
> Hadopi : «passer par des juges est impossible en l'état»



Les réactions des "censurés" montrent bien combien l'arbitraire, sinon l'autoritarisme, devient une caractéristique de plus en plus voyante des ministres, ou assimilables, soit par réelle conviction (cela est très grave) ou par courtisanerie (cela est alors de l'incompétence).

N'en plaise à Madame la Ministre Censurée, si le problème avait été pris autrement, avec de l'intelligence, une vision réaliste du présent et de l'avenir, un soucis de protection des "créateurs" et au lieu des seuls intérêts des lobbyistes qui les exploitent, le Conseil Constitutionnel n'aurait pas eu à exercer une censure aussi forte et aussi circonstanciée.

Tout le monde n'est pas juriste constitutionnel  Il serait temps de s'y mettre et non pas braver les personnages du CC qui, rappelons-le, pour trois d'entre eux ont exercé les plus postes de l'État (Deux Présidents de la République, un Président de l'Assemblée Nationale qui plus est est le Président en charge du CC).

On ne joue pas avec la Constitution comme voulait le faire la Loi Hadopi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Juin 2009)

Le nouveau scénario de la loi anti-piratage



> » L'enquête de police. L'Hadopi court-circuitée, la sanction échouera donc à la justice. Mais avant tout, il faudra prouver que l'internaute a téléchargé du contenu illégalement, ou qu'il a manqué à l'obligation de surveillance de sa ligne.
> 
> «Il y aura un travail d'investigation nécessaire, qui demandera également des moyens policiers et d'enquête», expliquait jeudi matin au Figaro.fr Laurent Bédouet, secrétaire général de l'Union Syndicale des Magistrats. Cette nouvelle étape pourra ainsi impliquer la saisie et l'examen des disques durs de l'internaute.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Un peu creux comme argument
> 
> _Et quand tu dis "C'est pas faux", qu'est-ce que t'as pas compris au juste ?_



A l'image du personnage, pas grand chose en définitive.


----------



## tatouille (11 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> A l'image du personnage, pas grand chose en définitive.



il n'y a pas que les gourvernants qui sont vils et mechants , une petite plainte pour diffamation


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le nouveau scénario de la loi anti-piratage



Faut-il vraiment se réjouir de ce revirement ? Des peines de prison, là où l'ancienne version de la loi prévoyait une simple coupure, hum... je ne crois pas que tout cela soit bien profitable aux internautes. En tout cas, ce qui se prépare me semble bien plus dangereux que ce que l'on avait... Heureusement qu'il reste l'email et la lettre avant que l'on voit une armada de flics débarquer chez soit pour mener une enquête et t'emmener illico pour une comparution immédiate...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Sinon, vous avez aussi la possibilité de ne pas pirater, hein ? Ça reste une option


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

Hadopi ne sanctionne pas le piratage mais le défaut de sécurisation de sa connexion Internet.

Le Conseil Constitutionnel ayant désamorcé tout le dispositif relatif à la peine, nous avons une loi qui définit un délit sans lui attribuer de peine. En droit c'est zéro, personne ne peut être condamné à rien en l'état du texte.


----------



## arkhos (12 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Faut-il vraiment se réjouir de ce revirement ? Des peines de prison, là où l'ancienne version de la loi prévoyait une simple coupure, hum... je ne crois pas que tout cela soit bien profitable aux internautes. En tout cas, ce qui se prépare me semble bien plus dangereux que ce que l'on avait... Heureusement qu'il reste l'email et la lettre avant que l'on voit une armada de flics débarquer chez soit pour mener une enquête et t'emmener illico pour une comparution immédiate...



Tu commet une légère erreur : hadopi ne prévoyait pas la coupure à la place de la prison, mais en plus de la prison, Hadopi ne se substitue en rien aux modes de sanctions préexistants


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Juin 2009)

arkhos a dit:


> Tu commet une légère erreur : hadopi ne prévoyait pas la coupure à la place de la prison, mais en plus de la prison, Hadopi ne se substitue en rien aux modes de sanctions préexistants



Oui, le délit de contre-façon est toujours réprimé sévèrement.


----------



## teo (12 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Sinon, vous avez aussi la possibilité de ne pas pirater, hein ? Ça reste une option


A ce propos, pour en parler (on n'est pas tous tout le temps des sauvageons qui pillent sans vergogne les gentils artistes hein) J'ai 6 Go de concerts et de titres téléchargés gratuitement et officiellement à classer et écouter (et chaque jour, quelques listes de diffusion m'en rajoute un paquet). Vous n'imaginez pas je crois la quantité de labels qui offrent une foultitude de titres par l'intermédiaire de sites qui proposent des critiques d'albums. A ce point que _le_ morceau gratuit du Store Apple est ridicule, souvent pas terrible. Aux Etats-Unis, ils en ont plusieurs maintenant.
Il y a à boire et à manger, cela demande un petit peu de travail d'écoute, mais ça aiguise les oreilles, tant c'est loin du pré-formaté des gros industriels du pressage. Certains qui me connaissent vont me dire que j'ai des goûts musicaux un peu trop éclectiques pour que le plus grand nombre s'y retrouve, mais que voulez-vous, faut-il croire que les indépendants, rock ou électro, ont visiblement mieux compris l'évolution du marché que les grosses machines commerciales ?
De plus, le très grand avantage du numérique, c'est qu'en passant par l'offre légale, on peut acheter 10 titres d'artistes différents pour le prix d'un album en prix vert chez qui vous savez dont on finit par écouter toujours les deux seuls singles

Tiens d'ailleurs, je me dis que je devrais créer un fil là-dessus, l'offre légale  On pourrait comparer


----------



## melaure (12 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Sinon, vous avez aussi la possibilité de ne pas pirater, hein ? Ça reste une option



Excellente remarque !


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2009)

Ben ouais, merci 
Hadopi me semble absolument délirante&#8230; les mails, les lettres avec AR, la coupure de l'accès et les sanctions pénales, tout ça, c'est hallucinant.

Mais je ne me sens absolument pas concerné. Pas une seule seconde. Je ne suis pas dans la cible que cette loi attaque. et quand bien même je le serais, je pense que le mail, voire la lettre me forcerait à reprendre un comportement normal et responsable.

Où est-il écrit que PARCE QU'on a accès à internet, TOUT doit être gratuit ? L'absence de législation ne justifie pas le piratage ou la contrefaçon. C'est du vol, putain !!!! Créez des choses que vous pensez commercialisables, et faites vous les plaggier, ou voler, et repassez en parler après. La société de consommation devient une société de disposition. Les choses existent, il suffit de s'en servir, d'en disposer en les délestant de toute leur valeur. Numéraire, sentimentale, matérielle&#8230;

Il est où le temps où on expliquait aux gosses qu'il fallait bosser et gagner sa vie pour pouvoir obtenir ce qu'on voulait ou presque ?? Et maintenant que tout est disponible "gratuitement", quel besoin y aurait-il à travailler ? A s'éduquer ? A apprendre ?
Où est la valeur travail ? Le goût de l'effort ?

Vous faites quelque chose d'illégal ? Très bien. C'est votre choix, et je ne suis pas non plus tout blanc, ce n'est pas ce que je dis. Mais quand on agit comme ça, on fait une connerie. Et moi, quand j'étais petit, mes parents m'ont appris qu'il fallait toujours être prêt à assumer ses conneries.

Alors&#8230; contre Hadopi pourquoi ?
Combat pour la légalisation du piratage (Aberrant&#8230 ?
Ou refus systématique de tout ce qui émane du gouvernement parce que ça provient du gouvernement ?


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2009)

Là dessus je te rejoins a 2,000% (et ça fait vachement beaucoup) BackCat.

"Assumer" voilà une chose qui a bien disparue.

En revanche, je reste contre HADOPI, parce que la majorité de la population n'a pas les connaissances informatiques requises pour être sûre de ne pas être victime d'une erreur et sans aucuns moyens de savoir s'en défendre. Et HADOPI, non seulement est une loi merdique par sa forme, parce que déjà dépassée par les moyens et techniques existantes, mais aussi parce qu'HADOPI est bien trop floue et favorise grandement les erreurs.

Bref. Si l'idée de départ n'est pas complètement idiote (il y a nécessité de légiférer internet), la forme et encore moins le fond ne répondent au besoin réel, parce que malheureusement, hormis les lobbies qui ont poussé pour cette loi, aucun technicien (ou alors ils sont vraiment mauvais) n'est intervenu dans l'élaboration de cette législation.

Le décalage entre les "politiques" (au sens large) et la réalité est bien trop grand encore un coup.

Enfin, quoiqu'il arrive, je n'installerai jamais le "mouchard" qu'ils veulent mettre en place pour 3 raisons :
- J'ai suffisamment de connaissances pour sécuriser mon réseau à la maison (certes j'ai aussi les connaissances pour devenir un hacker/pirate sans pouvoir être repéré, mais ça ne m'intéresse pas du tout),
- Je n'ai aucune confiance dans ce mouchard sur les informations qui seraient envoyées. Et à moins d'un contrôle de police ou perquisition, je n'ai aucune obligation à fournir ce genre d'informations.
- Je refuse cette forme de collaboration, parce que je suis contre le fait de devoir prouver mon innocence. Ce n'est pas ainsi que la justice Française est censée fonctionner, et je ne l'aiderai pas à devenir ainsi, ce qui est en train d'arriver avec ses discours perpétuels sur la sécurité que nos politiques veulent faire rentrer dans le crâne.

Ce 3ème point est bien entendu largement teinté de mes convictions politiques personnelles.


----------



## WebOliver (12 Juin 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Bref. Si l'idée de départ n'est pas complètement idiote (il y a nécessité de légiférer internet), la forme et encore moins le fond ne répondent au besoin réel, parce que malheureusement, hormis les lobbies qui ont poussé pour cette loi, aucun technicien (ou alors ils sont vraiment mauvais) n'est intervenu dans l'élaboration de cette législation.



Légiférer Internet? Cela veut dire qu'on sous-entend qu'Internet est actuellement une zone de non-droit et où les lois existantes ne s'appliquent pas? C'est parfaitement faux, on le sait, mais les politiques ont tout intérêt à faire croire cela au quidam, à faire passer le Net pour une zone dangereuse, peuplée de pirates, de hackers, et autres pédophiles. 

On alors crée des lois à la pelle, en plus de celles existantes, des processus répressifs, souvent inapplicables, mais on ne remet surtout pas en question les modèles qui fonctionnaient pourtant jusqu'à il y a quelques années encore. Et cela s'applique à tout les domaines actuels (problèmes Nord-Sud, terrorisme, crise bancaire, etc.).

Tout cela me fait penser à la diffusion et l'impression des livres au Moyen Age: cela permettait petit à petit à la population d'avoir accès à ce qui était réservé alors à l'élite, et contrôlé par elle. Internet ressemble à cela depuis quelques années: les échanges explosent, des initiatives se créent, notamment dans le domaine politique, on accède à des informations diverses (pas toujours vérifiées), un certain pouvoir se crée petit à petit. Le sixième?

Bref, ce ne sont plus les mêmes qui diffusent l'information, la vérifie et la contrôle. Contrôle, justement, il y aura c'est sûr, mais la tendance est amorcée et il serait illusoire de croire qu'on pourra l'arrêter par une avalanche de lois. Tout au plus la ralentir.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Légiférer Internet? Cela veut dire qu'on sous-entend qu'Internet est actuellement une zone de non-droit et où les lois existantes ne s'appliquent pas? C'est parfaitement faux, on le sait, mais les politiques ont tout intérêt à faire croire cela au quidam, à faire passer le Net pour une zone dangereuse, peuplée de pirates, de hackers, et autres pédophiles.
> 
> On alors crée des lois à la pelle, en plus de celles existantes, des processus répressifs, souvent inapplicables, mais on ne remet surtout pas en question les modèles qui fonctionnaient pourtant jusqu'à il y a quelques années encore. Et cela s'applique à tout les domaines actuels (problèmes Nord-Sud, terrorisme, crise bancaire, etc.).
> 
> ...




J'abonde 

D'une certaine façon, tout cela est écrit dans la Genèse. Pour ceux qui ont "fréquenté" la Bible, Adam et Ève ont été chassé du paradis parce qu'ils avaient croqué la pomme. En fait, ils avaient goutté à la connaissance. Or, le puissant a tout intérêt à ce que le faible reste ignorant. Pourquoi les politiques et les religieux (sans doute pas la même doctrine, mais sûrement le même combat) s'acharnent-ils à interdire et à punir ? Non pas pour que la société soit harmonieuse, mais pour qu'ils en soient les seuls maîtres. Or Internet est un immense et redoutable véhicule de la connaissance. Mais, attention, connaissance n'est pas vérité. Il faut savoir trier.


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2009)

D'accord avec BackCat, puis avec Bassman. 

Mais bon, il faut quand même préciser que le Conseil Constitutionnel a donner son avis. Est-ce que le CC a dit "le téléchargement illégal c'est de la bombe bébé allez-y les gars !" ? Non, je ne crois pas. 

La question d'Hadopi n'est pas "pour ou contre le téléchargement illégal". 

Il s'agit de trouver un cadre législatif juste qui ne risque pas de frapper en masse des innocents.
Mais aussi il s'agit de réfléchir à ce qu'est le lobbying d'une industrie qui a été incapable de se restructurer.

Petit retour en arrière. En 1998 un étudiant crée Napster pour partager de la musique avec ses potes. (marrant, ça part toujours d'un étudiant de bonne université et ça bouscule tout, Google idem, Facebook idem, etc &#8230. Toutes les majors lui tombent dessus, fin de Napster. Fin ? Bah non. Paf ! Kazaa, Emule, etc poussent comme des champignons sur la brêche. Napster avait proposé au Majors de négocier des droits et de rendre payant les téléchargements, mais ils ont refusé, ils n'ont pas pris conscience qu'un nouveau mode de distribution était inéluctable et qu'il allait falloir revoir leurs marges. Ils n'ont pas voulu d'un nouveau modèle. 
Pourtant une société qui n'a rien à voir avec la culture, une société fabriquant des ordinateurs (Apple je crois) a réussi a créer ce modèle via une plateforme nommée Itunes Store &#8230; Donc c'était possible. Fallait juste l'accepter et se bouger le cul.
Dans l'ancien système du disque, les producteurs et les distributeurs ont gagnés énormément d'argent. Un nouveau modèle est possible où l'artiste serait justement mieux rémunéré et moins contrôlé, et ça les maisons de disque n'en veulent pas. Quand Radiohead a mis en ligne l'un de ses albums avec une donation au choix de l'internaute ils ont gagné plus d'argent qu'en le distribuant en CD ! En moyenne, un internaute donnait 5&#8364; pour l'album (certains moins mais d'autres plus), sur un CD un artiste ne touche même pas un euro ! (sauf les très gros noms).

Ce n'est pas vilain gouvernement versus vilains internautes. C'est la question de la modification inéluctable de la circulation des biens culturels induite par l'évolution technologique.

Parce que imaginons un monde où Hadopi serait parfaitement appliquée. Du jour au lendemain plus personne ne télécharge. Bien. Du jour au lendemain tout le monde se rue à la Fnac pour acheter en masse des galettes à 15&#8364;, et tout repart comme sur des roulettes ?
Non. 
Cette loi va coûter de l'argent et ne va pas en rapporter ! La création de neuf TGI juste pour ça ! Vous réalisez le coût ? Alors que la nouvelle carte judiciaire de Dati fermait des tribunaux, là on en ouvre des nouveaux, n'y aurait-il pas comme une incohérence ?
Beaucoup d'artistes (mais on ne les a pas entendu bien-sûr, ce ne sont pas les grosses stars) en ont marre du fonctionnement des Majors. Les gens vont de plus en plus aux concerts, et ils payent pour ça. Les gens vont toujours en masse au cinoche et ils payent.
Les gens qui téléchargent achètent aussi. La licence globale est techniquement réalisable cela a été démontré. 

Alors quoi merde ? On fait tout un bouzin pour que rien ne change et ne rapporte rien ou bien on se retire les doigts du cul et on se met au boulot (valeur travail, hop!) pour construire le monde de demain (qui est déjà celui d'aujourd'hui par ailleurs) et trouver une solution réellement viable et novatrice ???


----------



## Bassman (12 Juin 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Légiférer Internet? Cela veut dire qu'on sous-entend qu'Internet est actuellement une zone de non-droit et où les lois existantes ne s'appliquent pas? C'est parfaitement faux, on le sait, mais les politiques ont tout intérêt à faire croire cela au quidam, à faire passer le Net pour une zone dangereuse, peuplée de pirates, de hackers, et autres pédophiles.
> 
> On alors crée des lois à la pelle, en plus de celles existantes, des processus répressifs, souvent inapplicables, mais on ne remet surtout pas en question les modèles qui fonctionnaient pourtant jusqu'à il y a quelques années encore. Et cela s'applique à tout les domaines actuels (problèmes Nord-Sud, terrorisme, crise bancaire, etc.).
> 
> ...



On est d'accord Olivier. Ce que j'entendais dans mon post c'est que le vide international rend difficile la lutte contre les choses illégales hebergées sur le net. C'est bien ce vide qu'il faut combler, pas le reste par cette politique de la terreur.

Il y a aussi, et au niveau international, la nécessité de légiférer sur la protection, l'accès, et la propriété des données personnelles.


Tu parles de la lourdeur législative, je suis particulièrement d'accord. Comme a pu le démontrer Maitre Eolas sur son blog, des lois concernants le piratage informatique existent déjà et ne sont pas appliquées. De nouvelles lois ne changeront rien, si ce n'est le risque de devenir liberticide.

Il y a, et pas seulement au niveau informatique et internet, la nécessité de réduire, et nettoyer les lois existantes avant d'en pondre des nouvelles.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

> Les artistes, qui ont été nombreux à défendre le projet de loi, ont été plus directs encore.
> "Ce n'est pas uniquement un revers (pour) Christine Albanel, c'est un revers (pour) l'ensemble de la profession", a dit sur Europe 1 le chanteur Patrick Bruel.



Déjà que j'étais pas un fan de Patrick !&#8230;

Sur ce, et j'ai eu du mal à le faire comprendre à des amis, grosso modo nul n'est contre une rénumération juste des auteurs/créateurs, être contre la loi relevait de l'anticonstitutionnalité* de celle-ci&#8230; Ce qui a été justement sanctionné par le conseil des sages&#8230;

* Fallait l'écrire celui-ci&#8230; :rateau:


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2009)

ça s'écrit en un seul mot.


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> ça s'écrit en un seul mot.


Tu disais


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Déjà que j'étais pas un fan de Patrick !
> 
> Sur ce, et j'ai eu du mal à le faire comprendre à des amis, grosso modo nul n'est contre une rénumération juste des auteurs/créateurs, être contre la loi relevait de l'anti-constitutionnalité* de celle-ci Ce qui a été justement sanctionné par le conseil de sages
> 
> * Fallait l'écrire celui-ci :rateau:



Sans vouloir prendre leur défense, n'oublions pas que nombre d'artistes se sentent au-dessus des lois. C'est pour cela aussi qu'ils sont artistes. Que penser d'un artiste, reconnu grand pour sa qualité, pas pour sa notoriété flamboyante, et qui a traité les pirates de "nazis" ?

Comprendre ou ne pas comprendre, that is the question 
Mais, il n'y a pas pire sourd que celui qui ne veut pas entendre 

Les artistes sont souvent mal conseillés et souvent peu au fait de leurs propres affaires. Enfermés dans leur "art", ils n'ont pas tous la sensibilité adéquate pour saisir le monde autrement que par la manière dont il le rêve.

La proportion n'étant pas connue, et ne pouvant sans doute pas l'être, rappelons nous qu'en ce qui concerne feu-Hapdopi une partie d'entre eux était contre, toutes opinions politiques confondues, et qu'une partie était pour. Parmi les uns et parmi les autres, il y avait quelques surprises 

Au fond, la loi était basée sur un malentendu. Ce n'est pas parce qu'un sondage a montré que plus de 70% (ou davantage) des personnes interrogées étaient contre le téléchargement illégal qu'ils étaient pour la Loi Hadopi.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Ben ouais, merci
> Hadopi me semble absolument délirante les mails, les lettres avec AR, la coupure de l'accès et les sanctions pénales, tout ça, c'est hallucinant.
> 
> Mais je ne me sens absolument pas concerné. Pas une seule seconde. Je ne suis pas dans la cible que cette loi attaque. et quand bien même je le serais, je pense que le mail, voire la lettre me forcerait à reprendre un comportement normal et responsable.
> ...



Le problème de la gratuité, ou au contraire du payant, est un problème devenu second, à mon avis. 
Comme tu le dis, le problème est l'éducation (parents, enseignants...) civique de la personne, de sa compréhension de la situation et de son civisme. Quand je dis compréhension de la situation, je veux souligner que certaines personnes n'ont pas conscience de voler, comme tu l'écris, les artistes/producteurs/acteurs/réalisateurs... Cela peut passer par l'éducation, cela doit passer par l'éducation... 
Mais là dessus, le problème est que plus en plus de jeunes commencent à taper sur le clavier de leur ordi avant même de savoir parler, ou presque... Si on faisait les choses dans l'ordre ? Si, au lieu de confier un putain de téléphone portable à un gamin de dix ans pour pouvoir être sûr de le joindre à tout moment pour savoir où il est, s'il va bien le petit chéri, on commençait par lui donner de la confiance ? Puis en même temps, on en profiterait pour lui expliquer les bases de la vie sociale, en lui expliquant que le téléphone de la maison peut aussi servir à appeler ses potes. Il faut éviter le repli sur soi ou en communautés (à l'anglo-saxone...). La socialisation est la base. 
Comprendre qu'un acte propre (télécharger un film ou le dernier morceau à la mode) entraîne toute une série de conséquences dans la société, conséquences qui nous échappent et que l'on ne peut réparer. Voilà d'où l'on devrait partir. 

Après, le téléchargement d'oeuvres protégées n'est pas forcément synonyme d'inconscience. J'ai entendu quelque chose qui m'a frappé, dans les semaines qui ont précédé, sur la consommation de biens culturels chez les pirates : ils s'avèrent que les personnes téléchargement illégalement des oeuvres protégées par la loi sont aussi les plus gros consommateurs de biens culturels de manière légale. C'est intéressant. Puisque tu as cité ton cas personnel, je vais te citer le mien : bien que je télécharge illégalement (j'en ai conscience, et je sais que ce n'est pas bien), j'achète également de nombreux DVD et de nombreux CD, parfois même des titres immatériels sur l'ITMS. 
Mais voilà la distinction que je fais, le "pourquoi je pirate, pourquoi je ne pirate pas..." : j'achète quelque chose qui me plaît et qui, selon moi, le mérite. Ainsi, j'ai téléchargé illégalement la série Weeds depuis la première saison. Mais une fois les coffrets DVD sortis (saison 1 et 2, pour l'instant...), je les ai achetés, parce que j'estime que je me dois de récompenser cette excellente série, sa créatrice, ses excellents acteurs. Cette série m'a donné du plaisir, j'ai rémunéré ceux qui ont participé à sa création. Et je participe, à ma manière, au financement de l'industrie cinématographique en allant souvent, très souvent (moyenne d'une fois par semaine) au ciné. A ce compte, que je télécharge un film une fois tout les x mois, ça n'est pas cela qui va détruire l'industrie... 

Dernier point : ça me gène d'acheter des morceaux sur l'ITMS, ou de louer un film sur je ne sais quelle plate-forme de VOD. Je paie pour un produit dématérialisé. Où est le plaisir d'ouvrir l'emballage, de sortir le CD de sa boîte, de feuilleter le livret ou de lire le derrière de la boîte du DVD ? Avec ce système, j'ai vraiment l'impression que l'on nous prend pour des cons. J'ai lu je ne sais plus où (désolé de ne pas citer mes sources... :/ ) que le prix de revient d'un titre sur l'ITMS ou sur n'importe quelle boutique de musique en ligne était bien loin des 0,99 ou 1,29 que l'on nous demande à chaque fois. Je préfère donc payer plus cher lorsque j'achète un film, mais l'avoir dans ma DVDthèque IRL. Et la Fnac aide bien les amateurs de ciné avec des offres -régulières- de 5 DVD pour 30  ou 3 DVD pour le prix de 2, etc.

(Désolé d'avoir fait encore une fois trop long... :/)


----------



## boodou (12 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> bla bla bla &#8230;
> je télécharge illégalement (j'en ai conscience, et je sais que ce n'est pas bien)
> &#8230; bla bla bla



C'est à cause de voyous de ton espèce qu'on nous pond des lois liberticides ! 
Qu'on amène le goudron et les plumes !!!


----------



## daphone (12 Juin 2009)

Depuis longtemps l'Etat et les médias tentent de nous faire croire que le téléchargement nuit aux artistes, aux créateurs, etc.. pour nous faire culpabiliser... l'autre partie de l'iceberg, c'est les distributeurs et diffuseurs qui se font un max de fric sur ce point là. Et ce sont bien eux qui sont emmerdés avec les téléchargements. Les artistes (et les vrais) ne toucheront pas plus d'argent si tout le monde s'arrêtait de télécharger
Il suffit de voir les relations de force entre artistes et maisons de disque pour comprendre.

Les artistes sont les amortisseurs des maisons de disque et on tente de mettre la faute sur le consommateur, ce que je trouve scandaleux.

Tout ce débat n'est qu'un faux débat.

Il faut revoir intégralement les principes de financement du secteur culturel et les mécanismes de rétribution des ayants droits. Le systeme est devenu incompatible avec notre ère numérique et ce n'est pas en punissant le consommateur qu'il va acheter plus.

Bref, je ne vais pas m'étendre sur le sujet, il est bien trop complexe, et, travaillant dans le milieu, je me suis trop épuisé à l'expliquer maintes fois à des personnes qui disent "télécharger c'est pas bien"...

HADOPI ne veut pas le bien des artistes mais de certains lobbys français qui détiennent la majorité des médias en France et qui sont très proches d'une certaine personne..
Argent quand tu nous tiens...

Je termine en disant simplement que depuis que je télécharge en masse, je n'ai jamais autant dépensé en produits culturels. (DVD, ciné, concerts, CD...)


----------



## sonnyboy (12 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Depuis longtemps l'Etat et les médias tentent de nous faire croire que le téléchargement nuit aux artistes, aux créateurs, etc.. pour nous faire culpabiliser... l'autre partie de l'iceberg, c'est les distributeurs et diffuseurs qui se font un max de fric sur ce point là. Et ce sont bien eux qui sont emmerdés avec les téléchargements. Les artistes (et les vrais) ne toucheront pas plus d'argent si tout le monde s'arrêtait de télécharger
> Il suffit de voir les relations de force entre artistes et maisons de disque pour comprendre.
> 
> Les artistes sont les amortisseurs des maisons de disque et on tente de mettre la faute sur le consommateur, ce que je trouve scandaleux.
> ...



Faut surtout revoir le sens du mot "culturel", ou en interdire l'utilisation aux masses laborieuses....


----------



## daphone (12 Juin 2009)

Et je rajoute juste une fine couche concernant le téléchargement légal (type iTunes, virgin, fnac).
Je deteste et vomis ce système, car ces "distributeurs" nous vendent un produit totalement dématérialisé, des copies quasiment gratuites à produire (principes de base de duplication d'un CD), avec comme seuls frais fixe des serveurs informatiques et de l'entretien.. (les catalogues de titres sont négociés en masse avec les majors)

Bref, pas de produit dans les mains, pas de sentiment de propriété (autrefois avec les DRM, aujourd'hui retirés pour la plupart), et tout ça pour plus cher qu'un album physique d'occasion.

Ce nouveau systeme ne répond pas à une demande à la base, mais s'impose de fait suite à un usage massif illégal. 

Quand vous payez alors un titre 0,99 euros, est ce que vous savez la part qui revient à notre cher artiste qu'on croit soutenir en achetant son titre ? :

>>>> entre 3 et 5 centimes. Le reste par en taxes, en coût de fabrication (copier un fichier, nous avons vu c'est cher), les producteurs (près de 45% du prix), le diffuseur, etc..

Bref, si tout le monde pirataient et donnaient ne serait ce que 2 euros par album en don direct aux artistes, ceux ci seraient 10 fois mieux rénumérés. (les courageux Radiohead l'ont bien compris)

C'est juste une idée pour montrer grossièrement et non pas une solution au problème évidemment mais il est important de souligner qu'artistes et consommateurs doivent se battre du même côté, contre le gouvernement (taxe 19,6% produits culturels) et surtout faire pression sur les grands groupes qui font de la culture un business de produits avariés.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Juin 2009)

Ouais Ok en fait t'as lu mon message et tu l'as développé quoi ?...


----------



## daphone (12 Juin 2009)

Désolé, j'ai débarqué ici et j'ai posé mon coup de gueule sans avoir vraiment pris le temps de lire les posts précédents.
Mais content que ton avis rejoigne le mien


----------



## Gwen (13 Juin 2009)

Moi, un morceau a 0,99&#8364; me convient parfaitement, ce prix n'est pas un frein a mon achat (1,29 par contre oui) si j'aime le morceau. Je trouve ça honnête et légitime.

De plus, j'en rajouterai un couche en disant que je trouve le principe géniale et que je suis heureux de payer pour la maintenance des serveurs, de la mise en avant de l'offre sur iTunes, de la promo des artistes fait par ce même biais. De plus, la facilité d'achat est réellement un plus indéniable et ça ne me gène absolument pas d'avoir de la musique compressé, pas de CD ou de livret physique. De tout de façon, je consomme la musique soit sur Vinyle pour le plaisir soit en AAC pour la balade. Les CD n'existent quasiment pas pour moi et sont dépassés.

Comme quoi, chacun vois midi a sa porte.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Juin 2009)

BackCat a dit:


> Alors contre Hadopi pourquoi ?
> Combat pour la légalisation du piratage (Aberrant) ?
> Ou refus systématique de tout ce qui émane du gouvernement parce que ça provient du gouvernement ?



Le flicage généralisé pour choper trois kevin qui téléchargent du Lorie, moi ça débecte. La quasi-négation des droits de la défense pour fluidifier au maximum l'usine à sanction aussi. On ne peut pas tout se permettre sous prétexte de défendre le droit d'auteur (enfin seulement pour la musique et le cinéma...les logiciels informatiques et les jeux vidéo qui en souffrent tout autant, sinon plus, sont totalement exclus du dispositif...logique, hein?).

Au nom de quoi je devrais m'asseoir sur mes droits fondamentaux? Pour que Pascal Nègre puisse s'offrir le dernier yacht à la mode? Et puis quoi encore... Bien content que le Conseil constitutionnel leur ait mis une grande baffe dans la gueule.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Depuis longtemps l'Etat et les médias tentent de nous faire croire que le téléchargement nuit aux artistes, aux créateurs, etc.. pour nous faire culpabiliser... l'autre partie de l'iceberg, c'est les distributeurs et diffuseurs qui se font un max de fric sur ce point là. Et ce sont bien eux qui sont emmerdés avec les téléchargements. Les artistes (et les vrais) ne toucheront pas plus d'argent si tout le monde s'arrêtait de télécharger
> Il suffit de voir les relations de force entre artistes et maisons de disque pour comprendre.
> 
> Les artistes sont les amortisseurs des maisons de disque et on tente de mettre la faute sur le consommateur, ce que je trouve scandaleux.
> ...



Je ne travaille pas dans le milieu mais je partage quand même ton opinion. 



daphone a dit:


> Et je rajoute juste une fine couche concernant le téléchargement légal (type iTunes, virgin, fnac).
> Je deteste et vomis ce système, car ces "distributeurs" nous vendent un produit totalement dématérialisé, des copies quasiment gratuites à produire (principes de base de duplication d'un CD), avec comme seuls frais fixe des serveurs informatiques et de l'entretien.. (les catalogues de titres sont négociés en masse avec les majors)
> 
> Bref, pas de produit dans les mains, pas de sentiment de propriété (autrefois avec les DRM, aujourd'hui retirés pour la plupart), et tout ça pour plus cher qu'un album physique d'occasion.
> ...



Je ne vomis pas les iTunes et cie car ils m'incitent à rester dans la légalité.

Et la question de la répartition des revenus de la création entre artistes, producteurs,... je pense qu'elle dépasse largement le cadre de la vente de musique en ligne.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Déjà que j'étais pas un fan de Patrick !



Je ne t'en demande pas autant...


----------



## Killer-Breakeur (13 Juin 2009)

HADOPI .... C'est rien .... LOPPSI arrive


----------



## teo (13 Juin 2009)

C'est bien de le rappeler, l'écrieur en a déjà parlé il y a des pages et des pages


----------



## daphone (13 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et la question de la répartition des revenus de la création entre artistes, producteurs,... je pense qu'elle dépasse largement le cadre de la vente de musique en ligne.



Oui, mais la vente en ligne de morceaux aurait du permettre de baisser les prix. Hors, non seulement la copie est chère, mais surtout hadopi légalise et encourage des sites qui répartissent les revenus de manière très inégales. 

Dire qu'Hadopi a pour vocation de protéger les artistes, c'est mentir, dire qu'hadopi veut protéger la culture, c'est mentir. Hadopi ne protège que les producteurs et distributeurs. Les arts et la musique existaient bien avant l'industrie.

Ne pas confondre industrie "de la musique" et "industrie du disque", on utilise ce second pour montrer des chiffres catastrophiques. Pour continuer a nous prendre pour des cons, autant dire  le marché du vinyle !
L'Etat nous fait culpabiliser. *Alors que le secteur de la musique ne s'est jamais aussi bien porté, ainsi que le cinéma en terme d'entrées*. Ce n'est pas vraiment ce qu'on entends à la télé


----------



## Dos Jones (13 Juin 2009)

La partie non censurée de la loi Hadopi a été promulguée et publiée&#8230;

Z'avait rien à faire d'autre un samedi de beau temps&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Juin 2009)

Surtout que sans la partie censurée, ça n'a pas grand intérêt.

Mais c'est plus une opération de com' qu'autre chose.


----------



## macinside (14 Juin 2009)

Hadopi (la partie non censuré) a été publié au JO


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2009)

Hadopi : les 'mouchards filtrants', l'autre censure du Conseil constitutionnel


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2009)

Traduction du communiqué de presse de Mme Albanel en langage un peu plus clair pour nous les humains


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2009)

Pour ma part, je ne télécharge que ce que je n'aurais de toutes façons pas acheté pour me conforter dans mon idée et après, je jette. J'ai parfois une bonne surprise et là j'achète.
Et même pour ça, je suis en train de passer à Spotify qui m'évite de télécharger.
Pour le reste, quand l'album me plaît, j'achète le CD ou le DVD.
Je télécharge aussi pour découvrir, et là aussi, bien souvent, j'achète.

Je suis et reste un gros consommateur de musique. J'ai acheté plus de 1800 CD en 25 ans

Il n'y a que Mme Albanel et Pascal Nègre pour croire que 1 téléchargement = 1 vente perdue


----------



## melaure (15 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Il n'y a que Mme Albanel et Pascal Nègre pour croire que 1 téléchargement = 1 vente perdue



Et ce n'est pas prêt de changer les idées reçues.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et même pour ça, je suis en train de passer à Spotify qui m'évite de télécharger.
> Pour le reste, quand l'album me plaît, j'achète le CD ou le DVD.


C'est clair que depuis l'arrivée de Deezer, Jiwa et Spotify (plus les pages myspace qui on quelques morceaux en écoute pour se faire une idée), je ne télécharge partiquement plus de musique. 
Ce que n'ont toujours pas compris le tenants du tout repressifs, assis sur leurs certitudes et leur modèle économique fossilisé c'est que le meilleur moyen de réduire le téléchargement illégal c'est d'élargir les offres légales.
Mais ca c'est trop compliqué a comprendre.


----------



## iZiDoR (15 Juin 2009)

L'email de Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

C'est Christophe Tardieu, le vil zélateur délateur zélé, dont j'aimerai avoir une interview exclusive pour quelques explications


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2009)

C'est vrai qu'il a bien la tronche du fayot cafteur qui se prenait des baffes à la récré


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

Attention, tu vas te retrouver au tribunal (mais si tu y vas, j'y vais: je pense exactement la même chose des manières de ce grand Commis de l'Etat Français)  .


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2009)

Tu sens que là, même si il ne faut pas juger sur l'apparence, on sent bien le mec branché culture du XXIeme siècle... Maîtrise de droit public - École      nationale des douanes - DESS de droit du marché européen - Inspecteur      des Finances - Maître auxiliaire au ministère de l'Éducation      nationale (1987-88) - Chargé de l'organisation des services (1989-94),      puis de la formation professionnelle (1994-98) à la direction générale      des Douanes - Inspecteur principal des Douanes, chef de la division des douanes      de Seine-et-Marne (1998-2000) - Inspecteur des Finances à l'inspection      générale des Finances (2000-04).


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2009)

Ouais un vrai parcours de passionné


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2009)

On le croirait tout droit sortit d'un épisode du Message A Caractere Informatif:

[YOUTUBE]LbRIlpSeyR8[/YOUTUBE]

Il doit en etre encore au Minitel


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2009)

teo a dit:


> Ouais un vrai parcours de passionné



Les douanes... Un environnement d'ouverture, de sensibilité et d'émotion qui justifie une nomination dans le milieu culturel. La culture version ministère se résume hélas trop souvent (notez le "trop souvent" histoire de ne pas être taxé de rejet en bloc) aux tapisseries des gobelins qui agrémentent les murs des hôtels particuliers d'état, aux fauteuils Louis XV dont le velours accueille leurs augustes fondements, aux toiles de maîtres de la divine renaissance sur lesquelles glissent le regard lors d'un appel téléphonique qui s'éternise... L'ENA : berceau de la culture de demain.

Notons tout de même que dans la liste certains semblent compétents (dans les conseillers techniques). Mais il faut descendre : ils sont en queue de peloton. Ceux d'en haut, peut-on m'expliquer à quoi ils servent ? J'aimerais vraiment comprendre la logique des parcours de nos ministres et de leurs directeurs. Ou alors, je la comprends, mais je la trouve peu satisfaisante...


----------



## jpmiss (15 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Notons tout de même que dans la liste certains semblent compétents (dans les conseillers techniques). Mais il faut descendre : ils sont en queue de peloton.


C'est vrai que, par exemple, Clémence David a l'air extrêmement compétente...


----------



## rizoto (15 Juin 2009)

C'est sûr que passer de la douane a "Administrateur général      de l'établissement public du musée et du domaine national de      Versailles". Ça laisse rêveur !

Notez le terme administrateur général, terme pompeux au possible.

Question photos, je trouve que Olivier B fait très premier la classe.


----------



## tatouille (15 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai que, par exemple, Clémence David a l'air extrêmement compétente...


 je sais pas ... il faudrait l'essayer sur un fauteuil Louis XV


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juin 2009)

*Prix Busiris à Henri Guaino*


----------



## boodou (17 Juin 2009)

JUSTICE ?


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> JUSTICE ?



Pas si simple...

Sauf qu'on ne sanctionne pas le téléchargement dans cette loi mais le défaut de sécurisation de sa ligne...

Je m'étonne encore aujourd'hui du nombre de gens appartenant au milieu de l'industrie phonographique et associés qui prétendent interpréter le droit à la place des juges et décider d'avance ce qui en sera... et ce qui devrait en être puisqu'ils vont jusqu'à vouloir réécrire l'histoire constitutionnelle de la France dans le sens de leur seuls petits intérêts mesquins. Comme si la seule utilité de ce pays était de fournir un revenu, une prébende, à tous les artistes du léchage de cul ministériel.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> JUSTICE ?





> Nous espérons que le père ou la mère de famille dont les enfants piratent les oeuvres sera responsabilisé par les avertissements et prendra les mesures de protection nécessaires afin d'empêcher que le téléchargement illégal se renouvelle.



Ils sont toujours à l'ouest à ce que je vois.


----------



## tatouille (17 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils sont toujours à l'ouest à ce que je vois.



oui les parents utiliseront un logiciel p2p completement crypté




tatouille a dit:


> oui les parents utiliseront alors un logiciel p2p completement crypté afin de ne plus etre emmerdés


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> JUSTICE ?



Bon j'ai des réponses aux deux questions que je m'obstinais à poster il y a quelques pages : 


"_Pas sûr que les internautes soient très heureux de retrouver le chemin du droit pénal... _"
Ca c'est sûr...

"_Au bout du compte, la décision des sages durcit le régime du téléchargement illicite. La procédure discrète de l'Hadopi qui ne faisait pas apparaître publiquement le nom des pirates avait aussi l'avantage de ne laisser aucune trace au casier judiciaire. Là, non seulement le nom des internautes sera jeté en pâture mais le délit de contrefaçon sera inscrit au casier... Et gare aux récidivistes ! "La justice frappera peut-être moins souvent que l'Hadopi mais elle aura peut-être la main plus lourde", prévient Pascal Rogard, le directeur général de la SACD. _"

J'attends maintenant les idées lumineuses des opposants au texte pour éviter de tomber dans un judiciarisation à l'extrème du téléchargement illégal et des dégâts qu'ils pourraient causer dans de nombreuses familles. On en revient au débat que l'on avait il y a une dizaine de messages : l'ado qui n'a pas conscience de ce qu'il fait engendre sa responsabilité mais aussi celle de ses parents, qui auront alors à payer les 300.000 euros d'amende... Valait-il mieux perdre ±300  avec une suspension d'un an ou bousiller sa vie et celles de ses proches à rembourser une dette à l'Etat d'un montant astronomique ? 

...


----------



## arkhos (17 Juin 2009)

Christine Albanel nous a pondu un lapsus de première catégorie hier puisqu'elle a dit (je cite ) : "Nous allons continuer à nous battre contre le droit des auteurs" (elle a aussi dis contre le jeunisme mais je pense que ça devait être aussi un lapsus pour dire qu'elle se battait contre les jeunes )

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51439-patrick-bloche-christine-albanel-hadopi.htm


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Bon j'ai des réponses aux deux questions que je m'obstinais à poster il y a quelques pages :
> 
> 
> "_Pas sûr que les internautes soient très heureux de retrouver le chemin du droit pénal... _"
> ...



Concernant les 2 ans de prison et les 300 000 &#8364; d'amende, c'est pas d'hier, c'est la DADVSI qui l'a mis en place si je ne m'abuse...un truc que tu étais susceptible de te prendre sur la tronche avec le texte qui a été censuré par le Conseil constitutionnel. L'Hadopi pré-CC n'abrogeait pas les dispositions votées pour la DADVSI, elle se cumulait avec celles-ci, donc ça change rien en définitive. Maintenant reste toujours la question de la preuve. Tu penses qu'un juge se contentera d'une adresse ip pour condamner un internaute? Et quand bien même, tu crois qu'il irait jusqu'à cette extrémité pour des faits aussi légers?


----------



## melaure (17 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Concernant les 2 ans de prison et les 300 000  d'amende, c'est pas d'hier, c'est la DADVSI qui l'a mis en place si je ne m'abuse...un truc que tu étais susceptible de te prendre sur la tronche avec le texte qui a été censuré par le Conseil constitutionnel. L'Hadopi pré-CC n'abrogeait pas les dispositions votées pour la DADVSI, elle se cumulait avec celles-ci, donc ça change rien en définitive. Maintenant reste toujours la question de la preuve. Tu penses qu'un juge se contentera d'une adresse ip pour condamner un internaute? Et quand bien même, tu crois qu'il irait jusqu'à cette extrémité pour des faits aussi légers?



Vu la population que ça peut toucher (20 à 30 millions d'internaute), le gouvernement et certains députés ne préparent pas leur réélection


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Juin 2009)

Le mien c'est qu'elle va le sentir bien profond tôt ou tard


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Juin 2009)

33% des pirates arrêteraient en cas d&#8217;avertissement



> Outre un joli lapsus &#8212; « Nous allons continuer à nous battre contre le droit des auteurs » &#8212; hier, en séance parlementaire, Christine Albanel a indiqué : « Dès l&#8217;automne, partiront des mails d&#8217;avertissement, des lettres recommandées, ce qui n&#8217;est pas rien. J&#8217;observe en effet qu&#8217;en Grande-Bretagne, 60% des internautes qui ont reçu un mail d&#8217;avertissement ont arrêté de pirater&#8230; ». Problème : le chiffre (en réalité 70%) n&#8217;est pas une statistique mais le résultat d&#8217;un sondage qui date de mars 2008. Et dans une nouvelle enquête, réalisée par le même cabinet, et publiée la semaine dernière, il a fondu de plus de moitié.



Elle s'enfonce là. 

Et pour le lapsus : MOUHAHAHA !!!


----------



## huexley (17 Juin 2009)

Et combien qui reprennent ensuite en cherchant un peu sur google pour trouver des moyens de contournement ? (Moyens techniquement accessibles aux enfants à partir de 7 ans)


----------



## benjamin (17 Juin 2009)

Pour faire plaisir à mon ex-futur-ami-de-ces-forums, voici un lien vers un bon billet d'un blogueur catalogué à droite.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Juin 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Pour faire plaisir à mon ex-futur-ami-de-ces-forums, voici un lien vers un bon billet d'un blogueur catalogué à droite.



Edifiant.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Juin 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Pour faire plaisir à mon ex-futur-ami-de-ces-forums, voici un lien vers un bon billet d'un blogueur catalogué à droite.



À lire et à relire d'urgence


----------



## Romuald (18 Juin 2009)

benjamin a dit:


> Pour faire plaisir à mon ex-futur-ami-de-ces-forums, voici un lien vers un bon billet d'un blogueur catalogué à droite.





			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Ce qui me console, c'est qu'après cet échec retentissant, le pouvoir politique sera peut-être davantage armé pour résister aux demandes des industriels de la culture et les inciter à explorer d'autres solutions et il semble que derrière le difficile avalage de la couleuvre, ils aient compris qu'il va falloir trouver autre chose.



On peut toujours réver... 

Article fort intéressant au demeurant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Juin 2009)

Maître Eolas : HADOPI 2 : le gouvernement envisage le recours à l'ordonnance pénale


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Juin 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Maître Eolas : HADOPI 2 : le gouvernement envisage le recours à l'ordonnance pénale



Hadopi me donnera toujours l'occasion de grands rires et en même temps à chaque fois une leçon de droit bien salutaire.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Juin 2009)

Sûr. Maintenant reste à voir par quel subterfuge Mme Albanel va tenter de s'en sortir cette fois.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Sûr. Maintenant reste à voir *par quel subterfuge Mme Albanel va tenter de s'en sortir cette fois.*


Par la petite porte au prochain remaniement ministériel


----------



## bompi (18 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hadopi me donnera toujours l'occasion de grands rires et en même temps à chaque fois une leçon de droit bien salutaire.


Une leçon de *D*roit*e* aussi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Par la petite porte au prochain remaniement ministériel



Il vaudrait mieux pour elle sinon elle va se prendre une nouvelle claque dans la gueule (cf. billet de Maître Eolas).


----------



## tatouille (18 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Une leçon de *D*roit*e* aussi, d'ailleurs.



 peux pas te bouler, calembour tres drole, mais comme qui dirait on n'a toujours tendance a bander a gauche , dixit Albanel , 

d'ou decoule cette idée existencialiste bien ancrée et bien connue:

mon coeur est a gauche; mon sexe penche a gauche; comment pourrais-je etre droit?



-- philosophe de bar, doctorat en philosophie Sarkozienne


----------



## huexley (18 Juin 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> peux pas te bouler, calembour tres drole, mais comme qui dirait on n'a toujours tendance a bander a gauche , dixit Albanel ,
> 
> d'ou decoule cette idée existencialiste bien ancrée et bien connue:
> 
> ...



Bon je dois etre le dernier des nuls en calembours, je les vois jamais, mais je le boule pour toi de bon coeur :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juin 2009)

La loi anti-piratage na pas ralenti le trafic Internet en Suède


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juin 2009)

Sarko, clavier et consorts

Et c'est quand qu'on le sort lui&#8230; 

Sur PcInpact aussi&#8230;

Et il nous annonce un grand emprunt national qui va plonger encore plus la France dans le déficit&#8230;

Pourrais pas faire l'économie déjà de ce que l'Hadopi va coûter par rapport à ce qu'elle va rapporter&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2009)

C'est beau la rhétorique quand même, il ira "jusqu'au bout"...ouais, dans les limites imposées par le Conseil constitutionnel quoi. Il va pas aller loin...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sarko, clavier et consorts
> 
> Et c'est quand qu'on le sort lui



Sa Majesté n'est pas prête de sortir. Et quand elle sortira, elle transmettra le trône au dauphin, le prince Jean.  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h55 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> C'est beau la rhétorique quand même, il ira "jusqu'au bout"...ouais, dans les limites imposées par le Conseil constitutionnel quoi. Il va pas aller loin...



Si. Au bout de la connerie. Mais il ne sera pas dit qu'il aura reculé. C'est pas le genre de la maison (quoique....).


----------



## tatouille (22 Juin 2009)

« _En défendant le droit d'auteur je ne défends pas seulement la création artistique, je défends aussi l'idée que je me fais d'une société de liberté, où la liberté de chacun est fondée sur le respect du droit des autres. C'est aussi l'avenir de notre culture que je défends. C'est l'avenir de la création. J'irai jusqu'au bout._ »

c'est vraiment un guigui qui calcule que son petit trou du cul, parce que tout le monde est d'accord, le probleme nabo: c'est que ta technique est merdique: a mauvais CV, mauvais president, l'avenir d'une societe c'est l'education et le droit d'expression et le droit de s'eduquer de s'ameliorer: ira t-il jusqu'au bout? lire sa connerie, je crois que oui l'indecrotable troll


----------



## nenon (23 Juin 2009)

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...f-le-projet-de-nouvelle-loi-antipiratage.html

Ils se battront jusqu'au bout avec ça....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

Dommage collatéral


----------



## bompi (23 Juin 2009)

Avec cette nouvelle loi, on peut se demander ce qui est préférable : avoir Internet coupé d'autorité [ancienne mouture] ou avoir une perquisition et confiscation du matériel informatique [nouvelle mouture] et les risques "d'accident fortuit" que cela implique.

Bien sympathique.

Reste que je n'arrive toujours pas à être convaincu que cela puisse changer grand-chose ; en clair, mon impression (ce n'est qu'une impression) est que même en faisant sensiblement baisser le piratage, on ne fera pas remonter sensiblement les ventes de support physique ni les ventes en ligne.
Donc que l'on aurait intérêt à trouver un arrangement symbolique concernant le piratage (de bonnes vieilles leçons de morales, quoi) d'un côté et, de l'autre se concentrer surtout sur la nouvelle donne concernant les droits d'auteur, les diffusions en ligne (téléchargement et streaming) pas seulement pour la musique, mais pour le reste aussi [la Presse, l'Édition etc.]

L'ennui est qu'actuellement, il n'y a pas de débat mais juste des querelles un peu pourries, ici (Internet) et là (le parlement) mais que les questions à aborder ne le sont pas, ou pas assez. Une fois encore, c'est le bruit parasite qui l'emporte sur le signal.


----------



## Raf (23 Juin 2009)

C'est surtout que la loi permet déja de le faire. Il n'y a pas besoin d'une nouvelle loi.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Juin 2009)

30 ans de lutte contre le piratage en vidéo !

Marrant.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2009)

nenon a dit:


> http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises...f-le-projet-de-nouvelle-loi-antipiratage.html
> 
> Ils se battront jusqu'au bout avec ça....



Je ne vois pas ce que ça va changer dans la lutte contre le piratage. A mon avis, rien.


----------



## Dos Jones (23 Juin 2009)

Avec la quasi certaine nomination de Frederic Mitterand à la culture sera t'on gagnant au change ?

Sinon l'albanulle elle est dans les cartons&#8230;  N'oublie pas tes MP3s ni ton CD d'OpenOffice&#8230; 

Sincèrement elle aurait du démissionner après la décision du conseil constitutionnel afin de partir la tête haute&#8230;

Au lieu de ça la voici évincée comme une malpropre&#8230;

On a le sort que l'on mérite&#8230;

Perso je vais pas pleurer non plus&#8230;


----------



## daphone (23 Juin 2009)

Ils comptent encore aller jusqu'à où comme ça avec cette loi ? Ils n'ont toujours pas compris qu'elle est inadaptée et ridicule ?

Et notre majesté qui persiste en plus de cela... Qui OSE se dire pour la protections des artistes... Cette loi qui fait mine de mettre en confrontation les artistes et leur public.. C'est de pire en pire

Ils essayent de nous remettre en cage..


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Avec la quasi certaine nomination de Frederic Mitterand à la culture sera t'on gagnant au change ?


Ben au moins c'est quelqu'un d'intelligent. Ca ne peut donc être que mieux.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben au moins c'est quelqu'un d'intelligent.



Certes ; et puis dans ministre de la culture il y a "Culture"... Je ne vois pas ce que la défense forcenée des intérêts de Johnny, Negre ou autre vendeur de soupe avait à voir avec la culture, la vraie s'entend... Mais il est évident qu'avec le nivellement par le bas de certaines valeurs enclenché depuis un temps...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mais il est évident qu'avec le nivellement par le bas de certaines valeurs enclenché depuis un temps...



Je sais pas pourquoi mais tu viens de me faire penser à lui:






Je crois qu'avec lui on avait atteint des sommets himalayens (ou des profondeurs abyssales au choix)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je crois qu'avec lui on avait atteint des sommets himalayens (ou des profondeurs abyssales au choix)



Je ne peux qu'être d'accord...


----------



## duracel (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Je sais pas pourquoi mais tu viens de me faire penser à lui:
> 
> 
> Je crois qu'avec lui on avait atteint des sommets himalayens (ou des profondeurs abyssales au choix)


 

Avec lui, les sommets étaient atteint en hélicoptère...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

Roh pitain je viens de voir que De Villiers avait été ministre de la culture...


----------



## boodou (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Roh pitain je viens de voir que De Villiers avait été ministre de la culture...



C'était le bon temps ... les bonnes valeurs


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

Finalement Albanel et Douste-Blazy c'est pas les pires


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Roh pitain je viens de voir que De Villiers avait été ministre de la culture...


TSS... quand même pas. Le ministre c'était François Léotard, lui n'était que secrétaire d'Etat.


> secrétaire dÉtat auprès du ministre de la culture et de la communication


A l'époque on les appelait les "neuneux".


----------



## daphone (23 Juin 2009)

bientôt la nouvelle adresse du ministère de la culture :

*1 quai Point du Jour 92100 Boulogne*

Envoyez vos disques durs pour analyse!

(une petite défrag avec ça siouplé ?)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben au moins c'est quelqu'un d'intelligent. Ca ne peut donc être que mieux.



C'est certain. En soi ce n'est pas un mauvais choix.

Mais pour Sarko il a un autre avantage : être le neveu de François Mitterrand. Pour emmerder le PS, il n'y a pas mieux.


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> C'est certain. En soi ce n'est pas un mauvais choix.
> 
> Mais pour Sarko il a un autre avantage : être le neveu de François Mitterrand. Pour emmerder le PS, il n'y a pas mieux.


Bof, pas si sur, il a jamais été très ancré à gauche.
Ca les aurait surement plus emmerdé qu'il prenne cette vieille baderne de Lang (qui aurait surement pas refusé...).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bof, pas si sur, il a jamais été très ancré à gauche.
> Ca les aurait surement plus emmerdé qu'il prenne cette vieille baderne de Lang (qui aurait surement pas refusé...).



Peu importe qu'il ait été très ancré à gauche ou pas. C'est le nom et la parenté qui compte.

Et ça emmerde bien plus que Lang qui enquiquine les socialistes depuis un bon moment.


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> cette vieille baderne de Lang (qui aurait surement pas refusé...).



Cela ne fait même pas l'ombre d'un doute ! Lang refuser un poste de ministre ? Allons allons ! 

Bon, de toute façon, au moins avec Mitterand on évitera Bécassine en robe strass au prochain festival de Cannes...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Juin 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, de toute façon, au moins avec Mitterand on évitera Bécassine en robe strass au prochain festival de Cannes...


Alors qu'avec Lang c'était moins sur...


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juin 2009)

Un type qui a fait des pieds et des mains pour prendre en charge la Villa Medicis l'année dernière, qui avait à l'entendre un vrai projet pour ce haut lieu du rayonnement culturel français...

Ça me laisse songeur. 

Comedia dell'arte. Politique spectacle. Affichage de la décadence. Obscénité proclamée.

Demain grand jeu des chaises musicales ministérielles : les mêmes @#&% iront sévir dans un autre domaine.

_Heureusement, le ramassis d'escrocs, d'imposteurs, d'industriels, de financiers et de filles, toute cette cour de Mazarin sous neuroleptiques, de Louis Napoléon en version Disney, de Fouché du dimanche qui pour l'heure tient le pays, manque du plus élémentaire sens dialectique. Chaque pas qu'ils font vers le contrôle de tout les rapproche de leur perte. Chaque nouvelle "victoire" dont ils se flattent répand un peu plus vastement le désir de les voir à leur tour vaincus. Chaque manuvre par quoi ils se figurent conforter leur pouvoir achève de le rendre haïssable._ (Julien Coupat - 2009)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h36 ----------




G2LOQ a dit:


> 30 ans de lutte contre le piratage en vidéo !
> 
> Marrant.



Mais que fait la police !!! :afraid:

Vite ! Une loi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2009)

Hadopi : linternaute sera « incité à avouer et transiger »

[YOUTUBE]1U71XZaxR_U[/YOUTUBE]

En gros, c'est ça, non ?


----------



## Amok (23 Juin 2009)

iDuck ; je trouve que tout ca va diablement bien avec la soupière !


----------



## teo (23 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> *Un type qui a fait des pieds et des mains pour prendre en charge la Villa Medicis l'année dernière*, qui avait à l'entendre un vrai projet pour ce haut lieu du rayonnement culturel français...
> Ça me laisse songeur.
> Comedia dell'arte. Politique spectacle. Affichage de la décadence. Obscénité proclamée.
> ()



Si je me souviens bien il disait qu'il voulait avoir du temps pour écrire :sleep: Visiblement il a fini son bouquin ou alors il avait juste besoin d'écrire ses chroniques mensuelles pour Têtu  
Il me déçoit pour rentrer dans un gouvernement pareil et un président pareil, mais bon, en même temps, comme vous le mentionniez il n'a jamais eu l'ancrage très à gauche et je préfère un réalisateur-écrivain de la trempe de Mitterrand à une attachée de presse d'Anne-Aymone Giscard d'Estaing

Quant à Lang, je ne comprend pas pourquoi et comment il n'a pas encore été viré du PS, ces vieux ragotons dégoûtants du mitterrandisme devraient savoir aller se pendre à Solutré sans qu'on leur demande rien (et dire que j'ai été un fervent admirateur de la Generation Mitterrand   :rose.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juin 2009)

Frédéric Mitterrand ministre de la culture, c'est officiel.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi : linternaute sera « incité à avouer et transiger »



Même avec la queue de la souris qui soutirait de la bouche...

Bon, ça y est Frédéric Mitterrand reprend le flambeau.  Si l'idée Hadopi vient bien du Président lui-même, pas vraiment sûr que son arrivée change quelque chose...


----------



## macinside (23 Juin 2009)

Albanel est officiellement out :love:


----------



## jolicrasseux (23 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Albanel est officiellement out :love:



Soirée douce et prometteuse... 
L'occasion de pirater un requiem et de se l'écouter avec délices...!
Inch Allah !
Sans aucun sentiment de culpabilité.


----------



## iZiDoR (24 Juin 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Soirée douce et prometteuse...
> L'occasion de pirater un requiem et de se l'écouter avec délices...!
> Inch Allah !
> Sans aucun sentiment de culpabilité.



Pas si sûr... désolé de troubler cette douce soirée 
Mais il semblerait que nos têtes pensantes  aient solutionner le problème de financement... tout en gardant un esprit de prévention
Dans prévention, lire, bien entendu, répression


----------



## yret (24 Juin 2009)

il faut dire aussi que c'est très difficile de "construire" dans notre pays ! On aime tellement critiquer et détruire ... 

Même si Hadopi n'était pas parfaite, je pense qu'elle avait au moins le mérite d'exister et du point de vue éthique c'est ce que je retiendrais ...

Alors bien sûr, on peut reparler du temps des cassettes magnétiques (comme je l'ai lu ici) mais je vous rappelle que la copie était déjà punissable à l'époque !!  simplement, le paradoxe d'internet fait qu'il est plus facile de contrôler des téléchargements illégaux à distance (malgré cette "toile" infinie) que des copies de cassettes dans les années 80 ...


----------



## Amok (24 Juin 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Albanel est officiellement out :love:



Et Lefebvre se demande s'il gardera sa voiture de fonction.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juin 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> Soirée douce et prometteuse...
> L'occasion de pirater un requiem et de se l'écouter avec délices...!
> Inch Allah !
> Sans aucun sentiment de culpabilité.



Du classique en mp3.
C'est comme faire le tour d'un circuit de Grand Prix en trottinette. C'est pas fait pour.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> iMême si Hadopi n'était pas parfaite, je pense qu'elle avait au moins le mérite d'exister et du point de vue éthique c'est ce que je retiendrais ...



En quoi ?


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> il faut dire aussi que c'est très difficile de "construire" dans notre pays ! On aime tellement critiquer et détruire ...
> 
> Même si Hadopi n'était pas parfaite, je pense qu'elle avait au moins le mérite d'exister et du point de vue éthique c'est ce que je retiendrais ...
> 
> Alors bien sûr, on peut reparler du temps des cassettes magnétiques (comme je l'ai lu ici) mais je vous rappelle que la copie était déjà punissable à l'époque !!  simplement, le paradoxe d'internet fait qu'il est plus facile de contrôler des téléchargements illégaux à distance (malgré cette "toile" infinie) que des copies de cassettes dans les années 80 ...



Quelle  "éthique" ? Celle de la présomption de culpabilité ou celle de l'internet à l'iranienne, au mépris de la liberté d'expression ? L'éthique des lettres de cachet en HTML ? L'éthique des Pascal Nègre, des Frédéric Lefebvre, des Luc Besson, de Le Forrestier... la culture du mensonge et de la peur, le culte du fric et de la bêtise... on s'en passe très bien.

Construire un Etat de non-droits loin d'être virtuel qui met à bas les principes fondateurs de notre démocratie ? C'est difficile dans ce pays ? Alors tant mieux !

Le seul "mérite" de cette affaire c'est d'avoir mis à bas le voile d'hypocrisie derrière lequel se cachaient bon nombre de soi-disant "artistes" et la partialité proclamée des organes de diffusion médiatique. Bref, tout un réseau de malfaisants, acoquinés au pouvoir pour en ramasser les miettes à défaut d'avoir droit à une part du gâteau, est apparu au grand jour.

Oui, il y a une éthique dans Hadopi, ces "artistes de gÔches" ne toucheront pas un centime de plus contrairement à ce qu'on leur a fait croire. Je me plais à penser que beaucoup feront comme moi et se garderont de fournir un revenu à ces prébendiers du mensonge.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2009)

Le député Christian Paul demande un moratoire sur l'Hadopi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le député Christian Paul demande un moratoire sur l'Hadopi.





> le nouveau ministre serait bien inspiré de proposer un « arrêt sur image », un moratoire, pour engager enfin avec tous la concertation qui a terriblement manqué.



Bonne idée mais je doute qu'il serait entendu par Sarko.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Bonne idée mais je doute qu'il serait entendu par Sarko.



Il a des problèmes auditifs?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il a des problèmes auditifs?



Non. Mais quand il a une idée derrière la tête, il ne l'a pas autre part.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Non. Mais quand il a une idée derrière la tête, il ne l'a pas autre part.



Ah, ça semble cognitifs. Il devrait consulter, c'est peut-être grave.


----------



## yret (24 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Quelle  "éthique" ? Celle de la présomption de culpabilité ou celle de l'internet à l'iranienne, au mépris de la liberté d'expression ? L'éthique des lettres de cachet en HTML ? L'éthique des Pascal Nègre, des Frédéric Lefebvre, des Luc Besson, de Le Forrestier... la culture du mensonge et de la peur, le culte du fric et de la bêtise... on s'en passe très bien.
> 
> Construire un Etat de non-droits loin d'être virtuel qui met à bas les principes fondateurs de notre démocratie ? C'est difficile dans ce pays ? Alors tant mieux !
> 
> ...



Oh la du calme !! 

Quand j'évoque "l'éthique", je me base sur le fait qu'un travail mérite salaire tout simplement et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, enregistrer un album est un travail ... et télécharger ce même album gratuitement est quelque part du vol  (et là je ne vois pas en quoi le vol est démocratique )

Alors après question maison de disques et autre Pascal Nègre, il y a effectivement pas mal de chose à dire ou à redire mais il ne faut pas toujours utiliser ces discours type "tout est pourri"...

Et s'il est possible de rester calme sur le sujet, je crois que ce sera pas si mal car cette loi s'attaque à quelque chose de pas si simple que cela


----------



## jolicrasseux (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> Oh la du calme !!
> 
> Quand j'évoque "l'éthique", je me base sur le fait qu'un travail mérite salaire tout simplement



Gargarisme de jolis mots qui font bling bling... 
L'espoir du paradis a été longtemps le seul salaire des humains... 
Chanter, danser, peindre, sculpter, faire, agir, vivre... ça ne vaut que le désir qu'on en a !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> et télécharger ce même album gratuitement est quelque part du vol  (et là je ne vois pas en quoi le vol est démocratique )



«Quelque part», oui oui... mais faudra nous plus précisément dire où. Là c'est plutôt nuageux et mal à propos. 

Le vol est l'action de soustraire un bien de manière frauduleuse à autrui. Or, dans le cas du téléchargement de musique soumise à droits d'auteur... le bien, le morceau, l'album, existent toujours à la base; il n'y a pas vol, mais duplication en plusieurs exemplaires. Il y a certes un manque à gagner, plus ou moins important (encore que ce point soit sujet à d'âpres discussions), mais il ne s'agit en aucun cas de vol; même si certaines grandes instances ont réussi à imposer ce terme - plus marquant et émotionnel, mais résolument eronné, voire malhonnête - dans leur discours.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> Oh la du calme !!
> 
> Quand j'évoque "l'éthique", je me base sur le fait qu'un travail mérite salaire tout simplement et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, enregistrer un album est un travail ... et télécharger ce même album gratuitement est quelque part du vol  (et là je ne vois pas en quoi le vol est démocratique )
> 
> ...


Laisse tomber


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> Oh la du calme !!
> 
> Quand j'évoque "l'éthique", je me base sur le fait qu'un travail mérite salaire tout simplement et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, enregistrer un album est un travail ... et télécharger ce même album gratuitement est quelque part du vol  (et là je ne vois pas en quoi le vol est démocratique )
> 
> ...


J'ai l'impression que tu débarques dans le débat. Il faut te désintoxiquer de toutes les billevesées racontées par le lobby des majors et de l'UMP. On va donc reprendre l'histoire depuis le début.

Point numéro 1 : télécharger et recopier un fichier musical sans l'autorisation des ayant droits et distribuer celui-ci n'est pas du vol ; c'est de la contre-façon. C'est bien plus sévèrement puni et ça ne date pas d'Hadopi.

Point numéro 2 : remettre le couvert sur "la gratuité c'est le vol" (Denis Olivenne) est un hors-sujet total. Le problème Hadopi ça n'a jamais été ça. Ça c'est l'alibi par lequel on a essayé de faire main basse sur Internet. La plupart des gens qui sont contre Hadopi sont d'accord pour que les artistes reçoivent rémunération de leur travail et que la propriété intellectuelle soit préservée. C'est un droit essentiel, lui aussi garanti par notre Constitution, et le CC l'a bien rappelé dans ses attendus sur Hadopi.

MacGeneration n'est pas une antre de dangereux pirates qui attaquent les bateaux à l'arme de guerre dans le Golfe d'Aden ou le Détroit de Malaka. Pas plus qu'elle ait jamais toléré la promotion de la violation des licences logicielles, que ce soit celles d'Apple ou d'un autre. La plupart d'entre-nous sommes attachés à la propriété intellectuelle, certains en vivent.

Mais la propriété intellectuelle ne saurait prendre le pas sur la liberté d'expression essentielle à la vie démocratique et ne saurait être un argument suffisant pour interrompre celle-ci avec une présomption de culpabilité et charge de la preuve à la défense par dessus le marché. Ça c'est le Conseil Constitutionnel qui le rappelle. Victor Hugo n'avait pas dit autre chose en son temps. Comme quoi les grands esprits se rencontrent toujours, par delà le temps et les technologies, les petits aussi.

Je n'ai pas dit "tout est pourri" mais que le moisi est remonté à la surface. Nuance. Il n'y a plus qu'à nettoyer.


Hadopi est parti d'un présupposé répété et martelé sur tous les tons par toutes les voix officielles : l'industrie "culturelle" est mal et c'est la faute aux téléchargements sur internet. La solution préconisée : taper plus fort ! (comme le dit si bien maître Eolas).

Ce présupposé est contre-dit par d'autres études mais le débat a été occulté car ne servant pas les intérêts des puissants lobbies. Les personnes qui téléchargent sont celles qui achèteraient encore des supports physiques ou qui fréquentent plus volontiers les plate-formes légales, malgré tous les freins qu'on a mis sur leur chemin (DRM, prix excessifs, pauvreté de l'offre en qualité et quantité). La baisse de vente du CD est celle d'un support en fin de vie sur un marché renouvelé face à des concurrents nouveaux (DVD, jeux vidéos) et de nouvelles habitudes de consommation (dématérialisation, expérience "Live" privilégiée, etc...). Les chiffres sont même bidonnés dès leur présentation puisqu'on compare la période faste du renouvellement des discothèques (la fin du vinyle) avec un monde saturé de supports quasi indestructibles. Même la SACEM, dont les revenus ont augmentés sans faillir ces dernières années, s'acharne à répandre l'idée inverse.

Bref, le "déclin" n'est que celui d'une industrie en perte de vitesse, parce que endormie trop longtemps sur son paquet de billets, et le mensonge qu'elle fait passer est de lier celui-ci à la création. Or, il n'y a pas eu plus de création à l'époque la plus faste de l'industrie du disque, au contraire, ce fut le temps de la compile facile et des rééditions a gogos, d'autant plus juteuses que déjà bien amorties.

Mais dans l'esprit malade des Majors, les yeux rivés sur les courbes de rendement et les oreilles à l'écoute de la croissance financière (ah ! la musique du tiroir-caisse...), un téléchargement égale un achat de perdu. Equation stupide mais qui permet toutes les dérives sémantiques (pirates, voleurs, violeurs, terroristes, fossoyeurs d'emploi, etc...).

Comme les poursuites du fils de Madame Michu devant un tribunal ne riment à pas grand chose et coûtent trop cher aux Majors (échec de DADVSI) et que prouver l'infraction est autant difficile qu'onéreux, ils ont imaginés d'inventer un nouveau type d'infraction : manque de sécurisation de sa connexion internet et de te déclarer coupable d'office, à charge de prouver ta bonne foi sinon coupure de ta ligne.

Mais non, le CC a dit devant le juge si on veut couper pour *des motifs proportionnels* à cette privation de liberté, et surtout la charge de la preuve reste à l'accusation, que ce soit pour le manque de vigilance ou pour la contre-façon. Et une IP n'est pas une preuve suffisante car rien ne démontre qui est réellement derrière cette suite de chiffre.

Bref, tout cela va coûter cher. Tant au contribuable qui devra financer à hauteur de 7 millions d'&#8364; par ans, en cette période de crise et de chômage massif, une énième commission dont le seul emploi sera l'envoi de spam, qu'aux ayant droit qui ont charge de recueillir les preuves en finançant des officines privées. Sans oublier la facture des FAI qui ont bien l'intention de se faire rémunérer, comme la Constitution le leur garantie, les frais d'infrastructure et d'identification des IP (100 millions d'&#8364; pour commencer).

Tout ce résumé pour rappeler qu'il n'est jamais question de la rémunération des artistes, que la création est le grand absent d'Hadopi et ce n'est pas la fable de l'offre "légale" qui y changera quelque chose.

La leçon d'éthique ? Elle est où ? Chez François Copé sans doute. Une leçon d'éthique parlementaire qui demande de voter un texte de loi sans le lire, sur ordre, parce que la loi ce n'est pas important, l'important c'est de montrer qu'on est avec l'occupant du 22 Faubourg St-Honoré, celui qui ira "jusqu'au boût !" Si seulement il pouvait y rester...


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Mais dans l'esprit malade des Majors, les yeux rivés sur les courbes de rendement et les oreilles à l'écoute de la croissance financière (ah ! la musique du tiroir-caisse...), un téléchargement égale un achat de perdu. Equation stupide mais qui permet toutes les dérives sémantiques (pirates, voleurs, violeurs, terroristes, fossoyeurs d'emploi, etc...)
> 
> (...)


Et ils faudraient que les auteurs, eux même, se fédèrent et défendent LEURS créations au lieu de laisser leur éditeurs, distributeurs négocier pour eux pour leur propre pomme (au détriment des créateurs)...
C'est ce qui est en train de se mettre en place dans différents secteurs, mais bien timidement...


----------



## jolicrasseux (24 Juin 2009)

On ne peut même plus donner de points de félicitations à Moonwalker... 
Enfin du sensé, du raisonnable, de l'exactitude, de la pondération... merci !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2009)

Hadopi : Les sanctions adoptées en conseil des ministres

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------

Frédéric Miterrand ne gérera pas Hadopi: qui va le faire alors?


----------



## yret (24 Juin 2009)

jolicrasseux a dit:


> On ne peut même plus donner de points de félicitations à Moonwalker...
> Enfin du sensé, du raisonnable, de l'exactitude, de la pondération... merci !



où ?  

 ... je n'émets qu'un avis à la base nuancé ("mérite d'exister" , "pas parfaite", "quelque part") et court, car on est dans un forum et pas dans un salon, mais pour lequel on semble vouloir l'enrichir de propos qui ne sont pas les miens ...  

Ainsi à aucun moment, je ne parle politique et, pour ma part, je n'en vois nullement l'intérêt !

Sinon merci pour l'explication de texte que j'avais parfaitement compris au préalable (mais je dormirais probablement mieux ce soir :rateau: ) ... 

Chers amis, comme le suggère BackCat, je vous laisse à votre monologue ...


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> où ?
> 
> ... je n'émets qu'un avis à la base nuancé ("mérite d'exister" , "pas parfaite", "quelque part") et court, car on est dans un forum et pas dans un salon, mais pour lequel on semble vouloir l'enrichir de propos qui ne sont pas les miens ...
> 
> ...



Je comprends ton point de vue mais, et c'est là où tu coinces, Hadopi est une question politique. Ça l'a toujours été. Ce n'est même que ça.

La juste rémunération des auteurs sur internet et le respect de leur droits est une question importante. Aujourd'hui, il y a une situation "nouvelle" et il faut réfléchir aux moyens d'adapter le droit à celle-ci. Hadopi, contrairement à ce qu'à prétendu ce gouvernement, ne répond pas à ces questions. Et pour cause, on a occulté tout débat sur le sujet. Les réunions d'information n'ont été que des conférences de lobbing (tu peux encore les trouver sur Internet). Tu parles de monologue... ils en furent un grand, un long, entonné par le choeur des pleureuses de dividende.

En 1985, lorsque la taxe copie-privée avait été votée, c'était à l'unanimité, après maintes discussions et réflexions. Personne n'a eu à l'époque le sentiment de sortir perdant. Les droits des auteurs ont continué d'être défendus, la contre-façon mercantile poursuivie, mais on foutait la paix au consommateur, on ne faisait pas les sacs dans les préaux.

Aujourd'hui, ils pourchassent le consommateur, le client, le fan, qu'ils accusent d'être responsables de tous leurs maux.

Avec l'arrivée des supports numériques, la copie-privée c'est vue dévoyée, notamment à cause de la création de la commission (aujourd'hui dite d'Albis) par (tiens donc...) un gouvernement de droite. Les groupements d'ayant-droits y voient un complément de revenu dont ils doivent défendre et accroître le rendement.

Mais tant qu'on parlera d'Hadopi, on ne pourra pas affronter sereinement, tous ensembles, auteurs, créateurs, producteurs, FAI, publique, la vaste question de la diffusion et de la rémunération des oeuvres sur Internet.

Tu ne peux pas discuter avec les gens en leur braquant un pistolet sur la tronche. Cette loi est avant tout une loi de répression. La pédagogie déclarée c'est du flan, ça s'appelle de l'intimidation (qu'un juge assimilait dernièrement à du terrorisme).

Hadopi c'est de la politique, de la basse politique qu'on nomme aussi clientélisme. Ta frustration de ne pouvoir débattre en dehors de ce cadre étriqué renvoit à celle des artistes et de leur public, également pris en otages d'intérêts puissants et étrangers à leur cause.



Peut-être faudrait-il un sujet qui parle des pratiques de téléchargement, de la création, du partage, de la propriété intellectuelle, sans polémique ni tabous ? Dur travail en perspective pour un modo...
Peut-être faut-il pour cela attendre que la pression redescende un peu...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juin 2009)

"Hadopi c'est de la politique, de la basse politique qu'on nomme aussi clientélisme."

Exactement. Et ça fausse le débat en le focalisant sur le problème du piratage.


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Juin 2009)

Bon c'est la Marie qui s'y colle alors 

Alliotte c'était pas l'ami(e) d'E.T. ? 

Frédéric dégonflé !!!

Bien la peine de porter un nom si prestigieux


----------



## tirhum (24 Juin 2009)

Quelques chiffres pour l'année passée...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juin 2009)

yret a dit:


> Quand j'évoque "l'éthique", je me base sur le fait qu'un travail mérite salaire tout simplement et jusqu'à preuve du contraire, enregistrer un album est un travail ... et télécharger ce même album gratuitement est quelque part du vol  (et là je ne vois pas en quoi le vol est démocratique )



Petite transposition si tu me permets  :

"faire un tableau/une photo/une image est un travail ... et regarder ce même tableau/cette même photo ou image gratuitement est quelque part du vol"

Et pourtant, combien payes-tu dans un musée pour voir une centaine de toiles/photos/images ? Combien payes-tu pour regarder tel ou telle tableau/photo/image sur internet ?
Ne serait-il pas plus intelligent de mettre en oeuvre une nouvelle forme d'approche de l'oeuvre musicale ? Qu'est-ce qui différencie à ce point la vue de l'ouïe et cette différence de traitement est-elle justifiée ?


----------



## tatouille (24 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> good points here


 Chere GrrrrrGrrr , 
en effet, mais en faite tout ceci n'est pas nouveau, de la societe primitive a la plus evoluee, l'organisation sociale suit le mondel de function attachee a l'individu, en effet que ce soit, l'homme medecin au chanteur, ils sont supportes par la communaute n'etant pas chasseur ou agriculteur, ils ne pourraient pas vivre, maintenant gros zoom, changement d'echelle l*'Art*, le riche et le _messenat_, l'assurance maladie...

tout le monde paye dans le pot commun, en effet certaine personne ne sont pratiquement pas malade durant leur vie, d'autre beaucoup, et malgre cela tout le monde paye...

L'Art et quelque chose de soutenu par la "communaute" et non des majors qui voudraient profiter du tribu de la "communaute" envers son homme medecin ou griot qui sont somme toute les representants de l'idente de la tribue et c'est pourquoi ils sont nourris en echange de ce social-skill..., un chef charismatique, un bon homme medecin, un sculteur, un chanteur sont les outils de mesure d'une communauté en vers une autre

la licence globale c'est le _messenat: reversé directement aux artistes et c'est pourquoi cela a ete refuse, car cela drop les majors


_


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Juin 2009)

La suspension d'accès infligée même pour une vidéo sur Youtube.

Hadopi 2: emails et messageries placés sous surveillance.

...la relève est prometteuse...


----------



## Moonwalker (25 Juin 2009)

Comme le signale l'article, on n'est plus dans Hadopi 2 mais dans une nouvelle loi pour sanctionner la contre-façon sur internet.

Encore une fois, cette administration va "jusqu'au bout" de sa logique : frapper plus fort.

On arrive pas à écraser les mouches avec un fusil, même à lunette ? Prenons donc un obusier de 105 mm.

Pathétique.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juin 2009)

HADOPI: Le retour du Jedi en short car c'est l'été


----------



## tatouille (25 Juin 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> HADOPI: Le retour du Jedi en short car c'est l'été



de toute facon voila le chef des filoux, menteurs et _nauséabonds_ dans toute sa splendeur... sick

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9mqjs_sarkozy-affaire-karachi_news


alors que l'actuelle commission d'enquete semble dire tout le contraire, les pakistanais eux aussi semblent avoir avoue a demi-mot et lache son nom ansi que plusieurs enquetes de journalistes provenant de differents pays ... meme des US 
...

http://www.lepost.fr/article/2009/0...-coeur-d-une-affaire-d-escroquerie_1_0_1.html

et bien sur tout ceci est encore un coup de la gauche les vilains pirates...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2009)

Ayé vous pouvez télécharger du Micheal Jackson a fond, il mort!


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2009)

Hadopi 2 est dans le décret, non dans la loi qui nest quun leurre.

C'est fou l'énergie qu'on peut dépenser pour pondre une loi à la con...


----------



## Romuald (26 Juin 2009)

Récompense pour services rendus (et à venir)


----------



## daphone (26 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi 2 est dans le décret, non dans la loi qui nest quun leurre.
> 
> C'est fou l'énergie qu'on peut dépenser pour pondre une loi à la con...



c'est dingue !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Juin 2009)

La loi Hadopi 1 rend déjà illégal le futur décret Hadopi 2.

Vitesse et précipitation etc. etc.


----------



## macinside (26 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> La loi Hadopi 1 rend déjà illégal le futur décret Hadopi 2.
> 
> Vitesse et précipitation etc. etc.



le ridicule ne tue pas


----------



## boodou (26 Juin 2009)

tiens tiens, j'en connais qui vont être contents ! 

_edit : oups ! déjà évoqué par Romuald &#8230;_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Juin 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Récompense pour services rendus (et à venir)



Frédéric Lefebvre, le film : un vrai thriller bientôt au gouvernement !


----------



## Macbeth (29 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Petite transposition si tu me permets  :
> 
> "faire un tableau/une photo/une image est un travail ... et regarder ce même tableau/cette même photo ou image gratuitement est quelque part du vol"
> 
> ...



Ce qui la différencie c'est la matérialisation et la possibilité de situer l'oeuvre dans l'espace. Une oeuvre visuelle est matérialisé sur un support.
La musique ne l'est pas. On peut la posséder de manière multiple.
Cela me rappel le débat qui a agité le monde de l'art il y a longtemps sur la nature de la photographie. Le fait que l'on puisse reproduire une photographie provoquait un débat sur son statut d'oeuvre artistique.
Les photographe ont décidé de limiter les tirages de leurs travaux pour maintenir une certaine valeur sur le marché et de pouvoir continuer à vendre leurs travaux.
Puis des revues ont acheté la photo, un nouveau marché est né.
Mais la possession de l'oeuvre a toujours été sujet à rémunération de son auteur.
Je suppose que ça doit être pareil pour la musique.
L'écouter ne doit pas obliger à rémunérer l'auteur si quelqu'un d'autre l'a fait avant pour que l'on puisse écouter cette musique. Par un biais autre que le téléchargement directe.
Par contre, posséder la musique, dans le sens posséder une copie de l'information musicale sur un support nous appartenant oui.
Je suis Auteur/illustrateur. Le jour ou les gens n'achètent plus mes livres et préfèrent se les refiler entre eux parce-que c'est effectivement pratique et conviviale ... et surtout gratuit, mon métier cesse d'exister sous cette forme. Je ferais des boulot de commande pour des magazines, des illustrations diverses. Mais je cesserai de raconter mes histoires. Perte d'autonomie artistique.
Difficile de faire un rapprochement trop serré entre toutes les formes de création parce-que chaque milieu est différent toutefois. mais quand même.


----------



## daphone (29 Juin 2009)

Quid des personnes qui se passent des livres ? Serait ce illégal ?


----------



## jolicrasseux (29 Juin 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> Je suis Auteur/illustrateur. Le jour ou les gens n'achètent plus mes livres et préfèrent se les refiler entre eux parce-que c'est effectivement pratique et conviviale ... et surtout gratuit, mon métier cesse d'exister sous cette forme. Je ferais des boulot de commande pour des magazines, des illustrations diverses. Mais je cesserai de raconter mes histoires. Perte d'autonomie artistique.




Si vous avez une valeur personnelle, l'humanité est capable de la reconnaître et de payer pour en profiter... le prix qu'elle vaut !


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2009)

Le Conseil d'Etat critique le projet de loi Hadopi 2.


----------



## Romuald (30 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le Conseil d'Etat critique le projet de loi Hadopi 2.



_.../...
le juge administratif a soulevé plusieurs points dinconstitutionnalité.
.../...
« mais le gouvernement est passé outre »
.../..._







*Etonnant, non ?*​


----------



## Macbeth (30 Juin 2009)

daphone a dit:


> Quid des personnes qui se passent des livres ? Serait ce illégal ?



Se les passer non bien entendu. Les reproduire oui tout aussi évidemment. Jamais tu n'as payé pour écouter de la musique chez un pote. La différence, c'est la possession de l'oeuvre.
Mais il y a des moyen de contourner la chose, par exemple avec Deezer. La musique est sur un support extérieur, mais nous l'écoutons chez nous.



> Si vous avez une valeur personnelle, l'humanité est capable de la reconnaître et de payer pour en profiter... le prix qu'elle vaut !



Ok pour" le prix qu'elle vaut", les distributeurs se sucrent bien. Pour le reste je ne suis pas si optimiste. 

Il y a sans doute  dans la masse de personnes qui téléchargent des gens qui ont une conscience aiguë de la valeur d'un oeuvre, mais je crois réellement qu'il s'agit d'une minorité. 
Enfin je ne suis pas encore concerné, la bande dessinée pour sa majorité réclame un support papier pour être lue dans des conditions idéales. L'objet à encore son importance. 

Ok la facilité de partager de la musique permet de découvrir des choses qu'on aurait jamais connu autrement. Mais pourquoi continuer à défendre le P2P avec cet argument puisqu'une plateforme de streaming rempli ce rôle à merveille.
Je me fais un peu l'avocat du diable mais j'ai téléchargé moi aussi mais je n'ai jamais rien acheté que j'ai déjà possédé par un autre moyen... plus économique. Peut-être ne suis-je qu'une exception, mais très franchement, je n'y crois pas un instant.


----------



## Raf (30 Juin 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> Enfin je ne suis pas encore concerné, la bande dessinée pour sa majorité réclame un support papier pour être lue dans des conditions idéales. L'objet à encore son importance.



Il est d'ailleurs intéressant de remarquer que l'édition papier, BD, roman, etc..., ne donne pas lieu à des téléchargements massifs alors que c'est le premier média qui aurait pu être copier facilement depuis l'apparition de la micro informatique.

Rien de plus simple que de dupliquer du texte ! Vite, Il faut interdire l'utilisation de Word !


----------



## rizoto (30 Juin 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> Je me fais un peu l'avocat du diable mais j'ai téléchargé moi aussi mais je n'ai jamais rien acheté que j'ai déjà possédé par un autre moyen... plus économique. Peut-être ne suis-je qu'une exception, mais très franchement, je n'y crois pas un instant.



Apres une periode de telechargement massif (adolescence + étudiant) commencee avec l'arrivee de napster et aussi grace a une mediatheque de ville tres fournie.

Je rachete aujourd'hui (a hauteur de 2/3 albums/mois), les albums que j'ecoute toujours.


Albums/artistes que je n'aurai probablement pas connus sans internet et le p 2p


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> Enfin je ne suis pas encore concerné, la bande dessinée pour sa majorité réclame un support papier pour être lue dans des conditions idéales. L'objet à encore son importance.





Raf a dit:


> Il est d'ailleurs intéressant de remarquer que l'édition papier, BD, roman, etc..., ne donne pas lieu à des téléchargements massifs alors que c'est le premier média qui aurait pu être copier facilement depuis l'apparition de la micro informatique.
> 
> Rien de plus simple que de dupliquer du texte ! Vite, Il faut interdire l'utilisation de Word !


Il ya eu des essais de mise en ligne de BD...
Tu pouvais visionner les premières pages et si ça te plaisais, tu téléchargeais (contre paiement) le reste de l'album...
Tous les sites qui proposaient cela se sont cassés la gueule et ont fermé...


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2009)

@rizoto: Dans ce sens, le P2P est une sorte de prolongement de la radio, dans le passé.


----------



## moonlight serenade (30 Juin 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Il ya eu des essais de mise en ligne de BD...
> Tu pouvais visionner les premières pages et si ça te plaisais, tu téléchargeais (contre paiement) le reste de l'album...
> Tous les sites qui proposaient cela se sont cassés la gueule et ont fermé...



j'ai essayé de lire une bédé sur un ordi, c'est 'chiant'. je pense que c'est pas le bon format. C'est comme lire un livre. Je trouve qu'on perd quelque chose en passant du papier à l'écran. D'ailleurs, à chaque fois qu'un long article m'intéresse, je l'imprime pour le lire tranquillement. Lire des pages et des pages sur un écran, au bout d'un moment, je trouve que ça fait mal à la tête, aux yeux.
c'est peut être ce qui sauve l'édition par rapport à la musique.


----------



## Macbeth (30 Juin 2009)

Oui, clairement le rapport à l'objet n'est pas le même avec la lecture. La musique est désincarnée, le support n'est pas identifiable, ce n'est pas sur lui qu'on s'appuie pour profiter de l'oeuvre.
Et c'est vrai ce que disait Raf, théoriquement, les mots auraient du être les premiers à être "piratés". Comme quoi, ce n'est pas la possibilité de piraté qui fait que le piratage prend de l'importance mais la nature même de ce qu'on reproduit. 

@Rizoto : C'est vrai que les médiathèques j'en ai bien profité aussi. ceci dit, je crois que le Streaming remplace avantageusement ces outils de découverte que nous avions à l'époque.
Je devrais peut-être faire comme toi et racheter ce que j'ai piraté à l'époque. Je ne l'ai pas fait. Par contre j'ai bien souvent dépensé de l'argent dans des productions ultérieures de ces artistes.

@Tirhum (salut collègue.. ça faisait un bout.  ) : ouep, ça n'a pas marché ces trucs. je trouve ça illisible. La bd sur écran, je trouve que ça fonctionne bien pour des strips, des histoires courtes.. Des blog bd tels que celui de Boulet montre que ça peut marcher.... mais de là à lire un album de 46 planches sur son écran, il y a un monde.


----------



## tirhum (30 Juin 2009)

Macbeth a dit:


> @Tirhum (salut collègue.. ça faisait un bout.  ) : ouep, ça n'a pas marché ces trucs. je trouve ça illisible. La bd sur écran, je trouve que ça fonctionne bien pour des strips, des histoires courtes.. Des blog bd tels que celui de Boulet montre que ça peut marcher.... mais de là à lire un album de 46 planches sur son écran, il y a un monde.


Oui...
Pis si tu veux imprimer*, j'te dis pas la fortune à passer en cartouches imprimantes...
Autant acheter le bouquin directement...  


*Oui, oui, j'en connais qui l'ont fait...  


P.S : Tu seras à Darnétal de nouveau cette année, ou pas ?!...


----------



## Macbeth (30 Juin 2009)

Je me souviens avoir photocopier L'empire des signes intégralement pour mes études. Le livre était introuvable. Vil pirate bouuuuh !! Mais effectivement, faire ça avec sa petite imprimante maison, c'est une super idée.. hu huh!

P.S. : Pour darnétal j'ai été invité, mais je ne suis pa scertain de pouvoir y être cette année, surveille le programme.


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Juin 2009)

Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim, l'employé viré de TF1, dépose plainte contre son ex-employeur.


----------



## tatouille (30 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim, l'employé viré de TF1, dépose plainte contre son ex-employeur.




Le fameux e-mail fut finalement retourné à la direction de TF1. Cest Christophe Tardieu, directeur adjoint du cabinet de Christine Albanel, qui sest chargé de cette noble tâche (sur les gentils conseils dun très proche collègue, selon nos sources internes). Il accompagnait la missive dun missile : «_Bonjour Jean-Michel, vous avez des salariés qui, manifestement, aiment tirer contre leur camp. Cordialement _» (message adressé à Jean-Michel Counillon, secrétaire général et directeur des affaires juridiques de la chaîne.)

il devrait aussi attaquer Christophe Tardieu aussi, c'est du gateau, il ne devrait pas se priver, il a ete assez con de faire ca par e-mail...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juin 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le Conseil d'Etat critique le projet de loi Hadopi 2.



[YOUTUBE]gznDOMKeWkA[/YOUTUBE]

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h52 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------

Hadopi 2 : le Conseil d'Etat n'a pas émis de réserves


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Juillet 2009)

Frédéric Mitterrand : « Repérer les chauffards dInternet et apporter les sanctions appropriées »


----------



## moonlight serenade (1 Juillet 2009)

en attendant, avec la loi actuelle, j'ai lu sur un site, qu'un retraité français venait de se faire condamner à 30 000 euros d'amendes pour avoir téléchargé.
Bon, du coup, je préfère encore hadopi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Frédéric Mitterrand : « Repérer les chauffards dInternet et apporter les sanctions appropriées »



On voit tout de suite qu'il a tout compris... Est-on bien sûr d'avoir gagné au change ?


----------



## Romuald (1 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> On voit tout de suite qu'il a tout compris... Est-on bien sûr d'avoir gagné au change ?



Est-on sur qu'il a tout compris ?

Frédéric Mitterrand veut que Hadopi 2 "passe rapidement"


----------



## jolicrasseux (1 Juillet 2009)

Nostalgique... 
Une pub Arte... Arte va bientôt décoller pour la lune !
Et Christine Albanel pilotera peut-être la fusée... un rêve...!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Frédéric Mitterrand : « Repérer les chauffards dInternet et apporter les sanctions appropriées »



Et alors ?... Vous croyiez quoi, bande de pauvres tanches ?!!?... :sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Et alors ?... Vous croyiez quoi, bande de pauvres tanches ?!!?... :sleep:



Moi, rien. Mitterrand ne fait qu'appliquer la politique de Sarko.

Et comme avec Sarko les ministres ont encore moins d'importance qu'avec ses prédécesseurs, il y avait d'autant moins à espérer.


----------



## Macbeth (2 Juillet 2009)

Je ne suis pas certain qu'il n'y ai pas une certain conviction là dedans.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2: revoilà l'obligation de surveillance de l'accès interne.


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Juillet 2009)

Pour l'instant je resterais optimiste, peut-être à tort, mais il y a au conseil constitutionnel 2 anciens présidents qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans celui actuel et, qui lui gardent une dent pour ses trahisons précédentes. Ils feront en sorte de lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce en faisant capoter définitivement la loi Hadopi quelque soit la nouvelle moutûre proposée&#8230; 

L'avenir nous le dira&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Juillet 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi 2: revoilà l'obligation de surveillance de l'accès interne.





Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour l'instant je resterais optimiste, peut-être à tort, mais il y a au conseil constitutionnel 2 anciens présidents qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans celui actuel et, qui lui gardent une dent pour ses trahisons précédentes. Ils feront en sorte de lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce en faisant capoter définitivement la loi Hadopi quelque soit la nouvelle moutûre proposée&#8230;
> 
> L'avenir nous le dira&#8230;



Hadopi 2 ressemble de plus en plus à Hadopi 1 et finira sans doute pareil : retoqué par les sages du conseil constitutionnel. Alors à quand Hadopi 3 ?  :afraid:


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Juillet 2009)

Tiens, justement, le PS n'a pas encore pris de décision à ce sujet là.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Juillet 2009)

Je vais finir par croire que c'est elle qui a raison.

Me fait plus autant rire aujourd'hui... 

C'est sans doute aussi qu'on a trouvé plus fort avec Albanulle.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Juillet 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je vais finir par croire que c'est elle qui a raison.
> 
> Me fait plus autant rire aujourd'hui...
> 
> C'est sans doute aussi qu'on a trouvé plus fort avec Albanulle.



Dans le niveau parano, sans aucun doute. Un vrai festival ! Un vrai concentré ! Qu'en pense le nouveau ministre hadopi ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi : 200 internautes par jour devant la justice ?


----------



## moonlight serenade (3 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Pour l'instant je resterais optimiste, peut-être à tort, mais il y a au conseil constitutionnel 2 anciens présidents qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans celui actuel et, qui lui gardent une dent pour ses trahisons précédentes. Ils feront en sorte de lui rendre la monnaie de sa pièce en faisant capoter définitivement la loi Hadopi quelque soit la nouvelle moutûre proposée
> 
> L'avenir nous le dira



j'y ai pensé aussi, et puis finalement, je me dis que la loi Hadopi a été amendée justement afin que le CC ne puisse pas la retoquer. 
A mons avis , le 20 juillet on aura que nos yeux pour pleurer.


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2009)

teo a dit:


> ()Je m'attend à un tour de passe-passe d'ici mi-juillet, juste quand y'a plus personne, et un avis favorable du CC dans la foulée, quand ils se seront tranquillement arrangés en coulisse()



Ouais, ben voilà


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Hadopi : 200 internautes par jour devant la justice ?



Il ne pouvait pas faire moins ! C'est le plus acharné défenseur d'Hadopi. Avec la plus concentrée mauvaise fois. C'est le plus fervent défenseur de la galette industrielle. Il ne souhaite pas du tout une organisation légale de la musique en ligne. Mais il faut lui accorder un bon point. Il ne traite pas les pirates de nazis.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h45 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h36 ----------




moonlight serenade a dit:


> j'y ai pensé aussi, et puis finalement, je me dis que la loi Hadopi a été amendée justement afin que le CC ne puisse pas la retoquer.
> A mons avis , le 20 juillet on aura que nos yeux pour pleurer.



Je ne partage pas cet avis. La nouvelle mouture présente déjà assez de défauts pour subir le sort de la précédente. Donc," il" donnent " du grain à moudre au CC. Bien sûr, cela peut tourner à la guerre de tranchée. Mais le CC peut aller jusqu'à l'annulation pure et simple. Au CC, il n'y a pas que deux anciens Présidents de la République qui ne laisseront rien passer. Il y aussi un ancien Président de l'Assemblée Nationale, président en exercice du CC, chef de file chiraquien. Trois poids lourds comme ceux-là, sans espoir de les corrompre, c'est difficile à contourner. N'oublions pas non plus la Magistrature, anti-sarko, qui ne le cache pas. Chargée d'appliquer la loi, elle peut aussi la torpiller. Ce ne sera pas 200 pirates par jour, mais un pirate tous les 200 jours.

À mon avis, ceux dont il faut craindre quelque chose sont ceux qui ont le pouvoir de déposer ou non un nouveau recours devant le CC


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2: la « négligence caractérisée », le retour du filtrage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2009)

Le ministère de la Culture "corrige" encore Wikipedia


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le ministère de la Culture "corrige" encore Wikipedia



Benjamin va être content d'apprendre qu'il n'est pas considéré comme un journaliste mais comme un blogueur.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le ministère de la Culture "corrige" encore Wikipedia





> Ce n'est pas la première fois que des internautes surprennent le ministère de la Culture en train de modifier des informations relatives au projet de loi Hadopi. Au mois de mai, le blogueur *Benjamin Ferran* avait fait le même type de constatations sur plusieurs fiches traitant directement du texte. (Nouvelobs.com)


C'est qui lui


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi : Acte III, Scène 1


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> C'est qui lui&#8230;



Un quidam parmi tant d'autres, malheureusement il est considéré sur internet comme une source journalistique fiable ; tout part à vau-l'eau. :hein:


----------



## tatouille (7 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Un quidam parmi tant d'autres, malheureusement il est considéré sur internet comme une source journalistique fiable ; tout part à vau-l'eau. :hein:


 c'est scandaleux  je croyais qu'avec l'arrivé de Nicolas toute cette raclure gauchiste serait eliminée  et que macgé serait fermé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Juillet 2009)

Téléchargement illégal : un nouveau site reprend le flambeau de The Pirate Bay


----------



## johnlocke2342 (7 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Téléchargement illégal : un nouveau site reprend le flambeau de The Pirate Bay



C'est quoi ce truc, y'a même pas de champ de recherche. Ca sert à quoi précisément?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2009)

Je pense que ce n'est pas encore en service.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Le ministère de la Culture "corrige" encore Wikipedia



Encyclopédie personnelle :

Ministère de la Culture

De plus en plus un ministère de la propagande.

Propagande

Mensonge institutionnalisé, élevé au niveau de valeur fondamentale. Valeurs connexes : fric, bling-bling, copinage, infidélité  etc 

Mensonge

Censure, négation, travestissement, déformation, dissimulation, etc  Tout procédé tendant à faire penser que ce qui est faux est vrai.


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2009)

Vous ne trouvez pas que vous forcez un peu le trait, là ?


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Vous ne trouvez pas que vous forcez un peu le trait, là ?



L'information fournie par le ministère de la culture sur ce sujet était tout sauf objective. Parfois même carrément mensongère... Ça ne risque pas de s'arranger puisque le sieur Henrard est toujours dans la place... je me souviens du débat de ce type avec la Quadrature du net... "le nez dans la pisse, il dirait encore que c'est du coca-cola" comme disait mon vieux prof de dessin.

Maintenant, la propagande semblant le mode de fonctionnement normal de cette administration, sur tous les sujets traités, il n'y a pas de raison de stigmatiser le Ministère de la Culture plus qu'un autre... tenez le Ministère de l'Immigration, de l'Intégration, de l'Identité nationale et du Développement solidaire par exemple... (aka "le ministère avec beaucoup de i et un peu de n" comme l'appelle Eolas).


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2: les thèmes des principaux amendements.

Ah, et les sénateurs Socialistes voteront contre le texte avec les Verts et les Communistes.

Le grand cirque commence à 14h30.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi, cest reparti



> Le texte sera présenté et défendu conjointement par la garde des sceaux, Michèle Alliot-Marie, et Frédéric Mitterrand. Dabord écarté, le nouveau ministre de la culture a finalement été réintégré au dossier. Probablement pour rassurer lindustrie culturelle et les artistes qui soutiennent le projet de loi. A leurs côtés, on retrouvera au poste de rapporteur pour la commission des affaires culturelles le député UMP Michel Thiollière.


----------



## teo (8 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Vous ne trouvez pas que vous forcez un peu le trait, là ?



Juste un peu 
Mais dans 5 ans (ou 10 ans, allez&#8230, on aura peut-être fait un bond de 30 ans en arrière, pile poil. Et pour ma part, je ne parle pas uniquement de la France, le phénomène m'apparait comme général.

Je trouve l'exemple de cet entêtement à la Rue de Valois particulièrement intéressant. Dans le cas qui nous occupe, ce sont donc de vrais imbéciles à la Culture: se faire choper deux fois la main dans l'IP sur le principe de non anonymat de l'internet, c'est qu'ils n'ont vraiment rien compris à l'internet et cela peut confirmer l'idée que ce n'était pas à eux qu'il fallait confier l'élaboration de la loi (TOR s'installe en 2mn sur n'importe quel navigateur ). En même temps, _c'est bien pratique d'avoir des marionnettes qui font des bêtises en s'agitant_: ça ruerait plus sérieusement dans les brancards médiatiques si c'était la Place Beauveau qui s'y était collée 
Le fait que cela soit sur wikipedia -média en constante re écriture- que l'on retrouve cette anecdote est particulièrement percutant: ce sont des journaux archivés que Winston Smith re-écrit constamment pour les faire correspondre à _La_ vérité du Parti, la Propagande [pour ceux qui n'ont pas suivi (le lien, aussi ), je parle de *1984*].
C'est le principe de la mutabilité du passé. On peut retrouver aussi cette re écriture de _La_ vérité désirée dans les bidouillages plus ou moins intelligents de certaines photos ou de certains films, gommant ce qui n'est pas flatteur, qui ne met pas en valeur ou qui parait "politiquement incorrect" avec le recul historique. Que cela soit un ennemi qu'on fait effacer d'une photo ou une silhouette qu'on affine pour atténuer "le choc des photos", la première fois on pourrait dire "ce n'est pas si grave", mais quand cela devient une méthode de contrôle, cela devient très questionnable.
_«Qui contrôle le passé contrôle l'avenir. Qui contrôle le présent contrôle le passé»_. On retrouve le même principe dans "La Ferme des Animaux".

&#8230; pour _forcer le trait_ encore un peu et trembler un peu, quelques pistes parallèles à l'univers d'Orwell, quelques similitudes si parlantes qu'on ne les entend plus&#8230;

- banalisation de la surveillance des masses: les _télécrans_, que l'on peut étendre aux caméras de surveillance, écrans publicitaires interactifs dans le métro ou les écrans qui détectent la présence ou l'absence des personnes, les logiciels de reconnaissance faciale, la biométrie et les puces rfid (dans les produits, les pièces d'identité, les titres de transports ou de paiement, animaux ou personnes), le maillage GSM de nos téléphones portables, les multiplications des fichiers et l'affaiblissement des organismes de régulation (CNIL, CAS, ART&#8230._ [Edit: j'oubliais le GPS&#8230;]_

- disparition et décrédibilisation progressive des médias indépendants au profit d'une information simpliste et orientée (propagande) détenue par les cartels médias/services/industriels basée sur la peur (terrorisme, banlieues, ghettos, pandémie, guerres, chomage&#8230, mensonges répétés qui deviennent vérités

- apparition de la _novlangue_, langage appauvri par l'élite pour détourner le sens réel des mots (cf. les langages technocratique / technologique / économique / politiquement correct) et lente disparition de la lecture et de la réflexion remplacée par des messages dirigés, récréatif et publicitaires lénifiants(_docufiction, storytelling_&#8230, changement des noms de sociétés ou de groupes pour faire oublier leur mauvaise image et leurs multiples casseroles (_Areva, UMP, Altadis_ &#8230, entrée du privé dans ce qui touche à l'éducation particulièrement à destination des plus jeunes (kits Nestlé, Pampers, Coca dans les écoles pour élèves ou enseignants, publicité et sponsoring omniprésent&#8230

- focalisation médiatico-politique sur un ou des boucs émissaires (l'Ennemi Extérieur ou Axe du Mal, Islam, Irak, Afghanistan, Corée du Nord; les Ennemis de l'Intérieur: immigrés, réfugiés, sans papier, lobbys divers _[franc-maçon, juif, ou homo]_, le "terroriste" Julien Coupat) et invocation constante de la protection de l'Etat et des libertés démocratiques lors de la limitation des libertés individuelles (_Patriot Act, lois anti-terroristes, Loppsi, Hadopi et leurs nombreux avatars_), augmentation des forces policières et militaires pour protéger notre sacro-sainte sécurité (Vigipirate). Contre ces boucs émissaires, autorisation d'actions illégales hors conventions internationales et création de zones de non droit (Guantanamo, transferts illégaux de prisonniers dans les espaces aériens européens, zones de transits, utilisation de la torture&#8230.

Alors oui, Bompi, le trait d'iluro_64 peut paraître un peu fort -et mon argumentaire spécieux et infondé-, je te laisse juge, mais pour ma part, je préfère rester vigilant et&#8230; jouer les Cassandre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Juillet 2009)

La séance en direct


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Juillet 2009)

Les internautes, "ce douloureux problème".


----------



## bompi (8 Juillet 2009)

teo a dit:


> <...>
> Alors oui, Bompi, le trait d'iluro_64 peut paraître un peu fort -et mon argumentaire spécieux et infondé-, je te laisse juge, mais pour ma part, je préfère rester vigilant et jouer les Cassandre


Comme je pense que ce n'est pas trop l'endroit pour créer/animer le débat [déjà ce fil s'allonge, uniquement sur la loi HADOPI elle-même !] je ne me lancerai pas dans une dissertation (qui me brûle le bout des doigts ) Mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas être aussi catastophiste et, surtout, prendre du recul.

PS : j'ajouterais que démoniser ou ridiculiser le président, son gouvernement et les ministres, en-dehors du fait de se faire plaisir, est, au mieux, improductif, au pire, contre-productif.


----------



## johnlocke2342 (8 Juillet 2009)

C'est pas vrai, Mitterrand est persuadé lui aussi qu'un abonnement triple play est divisible!!!
On a juste changé le sexe du nioube à la tête du ministère de la culture!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Juillet 2009)

Le Sénat adopte le projet Hadopi 2 après quatre heures de débats.

Ils ont fait fort...dans tous les sens du terme.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Juillet 2009)

Ayant suivi le débat je peux vous dire que j'ai trouvé FM complètement inconsistant et à la limite insipide comme s'il ne croyait pas lui-même à ce qu'il disait...  :mouais:

Vivement le CC... 

Vacances d'été ou pas les opposants ne lâcheront pas rien que pour remettre une deuxième claque... 

Fallait pas tendre la joue gauche...


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Comme je pense que ce n'est pas trop l'endroit pour créer/animer le débat [déjà ce fil s'allonge, uniquement sur la loi HADOPI elle-même !] je ne me lancerai pas dans une dissertation (qui me brûle le bout des doigts ) Mais je pense qu'il ne faut pas être aussi catastophiste et, surtout, prendre du recul.
> 
> PS : j'ajouterais que démoniser ou ridiculiser le président, son gouvernement et les ministres, en-dehors du fait de se faire plaisir, est, au mieux, improductif, au pire, contre-productif.



Je constate que mon encyclopédie personnelle a "choqué".
Ce n'est pourtant que la synthèse de tout ce qu'on peut apprendre en s'informant par les publications qui abondent depuis que ce quinquennat est en route. Toutefois, afin de ne pas déborder du sujet qui nous occupe, l'inénarrable Loi Hadopi, je pense et j'ai toujours pensé, pour l'avoir déjà dit dans des fils de discussions, ce qui est dit est une chose, et ce qui est fait en est une autre. Je passerai sur les propos techniques irrésistibles qui nous ont bien fait rire durant Hadopi 1. Il semble que nous en aurons d'autres. Ce que je veux dire est que la Loi Hadopi est une loi alibi. On défend soit-disant des "ayant-droits" (j'adore ce mot) en cherchant à instituer une méthode répressive d'une violence et d'un arbitraire anticonstitutionnel. Mais les "ayant-droits ne sont qu'un alibi. On s'en fout pleinement des ayant-droits. Le but recherché est le contrôle d'un média incontrôlable, d'un espace de liberté, d'égalité et fraternité redouté, le seul endroit où actuellement les trois grands principes de la République sont indomptables, j'ai nommé, vous le savez bien, Internet. Rappelons-nous tout ce qu'on a essayé de faire passer dans cette loi. Prenant pour prétextes les pirates amateurs, surtout pas les professionnels du piratage, tout a été essayé pour mettre en uvre un dispositif de "prévention" et de "répression", où le piratage n'est qu'un prétexte. Le but ultime est le contrôle de ce média non encore contrôlé. La Chine n'est pas loin. Imaginez un instant que Hadopi 1 n'ait pas été censurée par le CC. C'était l'institutionnalisation de l'arbitraire au niveau d'Internet.
Je ne défends pas les pirates. Tant pis pour eux s'ils se font prendre. Mais je ne supporte pas qu'on prenne ce prétexte pour pour tenter d'institutionnaliser l'espionnage de la vie privé (autre forme de piratage non sanctionnée), ni qu'on passe par-dessus la Justice. Et si ma "diatribe" choque, rassurez-vous, elle est sans doute en dessous de la réalité de l'évolution imprimée à notre société. Hadopi n'est qu'un petit exemple de bruit et de semblant. Le fond n'est pas mis en lumière, bien dissimulé, ni même cité.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2: la justification infondée de la surveillance des emails.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi 2: la justification infondée de la surveillance des emails.



C'est génétique. François était adepte des écoutes téléphoniques, Frédéric ce sont les mails ; il faut savoir évoluer avec son temps.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est génétique. François était adepte des écoutes téléphoniques, Frédéric ce sont les mails ; il faut savoir évoluer avec son temps.



Bah ! A défaut de francisque, il aura peut-être droit à une Rolex.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2009)

Lionel Tardy: il y a du lourdement inconstitutionnel dans Hadopi 2.


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Juillet 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah ! A défaut de francisque, il aura peut-être droit à une Rolex.



Dur, dur, les gars. Je n'ai pas été aussi méchant  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h23 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h20 ----------




Mobyduck a dit:


> Lionel Tardy: il y a du lourdement inconstitutionnel dans Hadopi 2.



Constitutionnellement, tout n'est pas perdu  À moins que l'opposition oublie de déposer son recours au CC conformément à la procedure établie.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Lionel Tardy: il y a du lourdement inconstitutionnel dans Hadopi 2.



Quelque soit l'issue de cet tragi-comédie législative, Monsieur Tardy aura gagné l'estime de beaucoup de citoyens. En voilà un qui n'aurait pas dépareillé sur les barricades de 1830.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Juillet 2009)

C'est bien qu'il y ait des gens comme lui dans la majorité.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Juillet 2009)

Ouais, dommage que ses interlocuteurs soient atteint de surdité profonde...


----------



## iZiDoR (10 Juillet 2009)

A lire sur le blog de Lionel Tardy: Hadopi 2, un texte rempli de malfaçons



> Le texte initial était mauvais, il ressort encore pire du Sénat. Je vais donc proposer un certain nombre d'amendements pour rendre ce texte conforme à la Constitution et éviter (sans me faire d'illusion) l'humiliation d'une nouvelle censure du Conseil Constitutionnel, qui sera cette fois ci totale, si ce texte reste en l'état.



Avec ce nouveau texte, comment ne pas croire qu'il sera de nouveau censuré par le CC....


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Juillet 2009)

Hacker Festival: le routeur Hadopi met le projet de loi en déroute.


----------



## boodou (10 Juillet 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hacker Festival: le routeur Hadopi met le projet de loi en déroute.


_
"Le juge infligera donc 1500 euros damende et une suspension dinternet à labonnée Mme Michu quand ses voisins téléchargeront à plein régime sur son dos."_

Elle avait voté pour qui Mme Michu de toute façon ?  
Quelle poissarde Mme Michu, elle bosse plus pour gagner moins et en prime elle se fait pirater sa connexion internet par les gamins des voisins  la vie est une tartine de merde et elle en bouffe chaque matin.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Juillet 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hacker Festival: le routeur Hadopi met le projet de loi en déroute.



Redoutable !
À quand la version Mac ?  :love:


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2: Riester soigne les ayants droit dans la procédure TGV.

Edit: Surveillance des emails: le demi-pas en arrière de Riester.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2 : la surveillance des emails écartée par les députés


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2 version Assemblée nationale, cest de pire en pire.

Sinon l'opposition compte jouer l'obstruction histoire de faire durer au maximum le calvaire gouvernemental.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2009)

ET c'est quoi ce fameux logiciel de sécurisation qui sera obligatoire?
Il existe déjà?
Simple curiosité vu qu'il ne tournera que sur Windows si j'ai bien compris.

Et si j'ai bien compris, tous les possesseurs de Mac, de PC tournant sous Linux ou de versions de Windows trop anciennes vont se retrouver dans l'illégalité tout ça parce qu'Albanel avait refusé que le logiciel soit interopérable (et gratuit, cela va s'en dire)?
Quel beau pays la France.


----------



## jolicrasseux (17 Juillet 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi 2 version Assemblée nationale, cest de pire en pire.
> 
> Sinon l'opposition compte jouer l'obstruction histoire de faire durer au maximum le calvaire gouvernemental.



"Calvaire gouvernemental" !!! Golgotha... crucifixion... et réélection !
Il ne me manque que la poignée de la chasse d'eau pour nettoyer la cuvette...


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Juillet 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et si j'ai bien compris, tous les possesseurs de Mac, de PC tournant sous Linux ou de versions de Windows trop anciennes vont se retrouver dans l'illégalité tout ça parce qu'Albanel avait refusé que le logiciel soit interopérable (et gratuit, cela va s'en dire)?
> Quel beau pays la France.



C'est une autre façon de s'asseoir encore une fois sur les décisions de la Commission Européenne. Déjà de l'amendement Bono, Copé estimait qu'il  ne tenait pas la route une seconde, puisqu&#8217;il demandait « également un accord du conseil des ministres européens »,  avant de clamer haut et fort que cela est le produit de "l'Europe dont il ne veut pas". Aujourd'hui on en vient à soutenir le monopole de Microsoft condamné par l'Europe. L'étape suivante est-ce que ce sera pousser les entreprises à s'équiper en conséquence ? Moyennant quoi, l'Éducation nationale, la gendarmerie ou autres vont être gentiment invités à passer sous PC et au logiciel payant (Windows...) avec le budget en conséquence, parce qu'on ne sait jamais ?


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Juillet 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est une autre façon de s'asseoir encore une fois sur les décisions de la Commission Européenne.  Aujourd'hui on en vient à soutenir le monopole de Microsoft condamné par l'Europe. L'étape suivante est-ce que ce sera pousser les entreprises à s'équiper en conséquence ? Moyennant quoi, l'Éducation nationale, la gendarmerie ou autres vont être gentiment invités à passer sous PC et au logiciel payant (Windows...) avec le budget en conséquence, parce qu'on ne sait jamais ?



Il faut bien comprendre que la Loi Hadopi, quelque soit sa forme, n'est qu'un maillon de "l'déologie politique" du pouvoir qui se met en place grâce à une majorité de Français aveuglé par les promesses qui ne concernent que ceux qui les reçoivent. Le moyen de l'action qui en résulte n'est plus l'impôt, mais l'argent soutiré aux consommateurs par des profits d'entreprises de plus en plus organisées "en réseau".

Cette "idéologie politique" comporte un volet sécuritaire très important dont flicage généralisé et propagande sont les deux mamelles où l'on tire le lait du détournement d'attention des pratiques litigieuses, voire illégales, voire occultes. Hadopi n'est qu'un moyen très voyant et très bruyant, avec peut-être une grossière mésestimation de la réalité. Hadopi (2,3,4, ou 5), n'aura pas de si tôt droit d'existence si l'on en juge par les réactions quasi quotidiennes.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2 : l'UMP met à nouveau le PS en garde


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Juillet 2009)

Frédéric Lefebvre...toujours fidèle à lui-même...  

...je lui souhaite une bonne diarrhée explosive.  :love:


----------



## RickDeckard (20 Juillet 2009)

Plus de précision ici: http://www.lefigaro.fr/flash-actu/2...-orelsanvallsvictimes-du-sectarisme-du-ps.php

Fredo est toujours en forme, ca fait plaisir. Le raccourci orelsan = création = hadopi, personne n'aurait osé, mais bon, lui il est payé pour troller, il peut :style:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi revient au pas de course à l'Assemblée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi : le vote de la loi reporté à septembre


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2009)

Ce soir (Mercredi 22 juillet) Le téléphone sonne sur France Inter est consacré à Hadopi

C'est de 19h20 à 20h

Il y a un bouton pour écrire


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi 2 : les internautes auront un conseil


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2009)

France Inter vient de me contacter par deux fois&#8230; Une collaboratrice charmante ceci dit&#8230;

Elle doit me re-rappeler et aimerais que je synthétise ce message que je leur avait envoyé :



			
				Moi a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> L'adresse IP n'est pas la preuve que l'internaute qui la possède est derrière un téléchargement illégal !!!
> 
> ...



Comment résumer aux points principaux ?

Pitin ça ferait deux fois que je serais dans cette émission sans parler des fois où je suis passé à la télé&#8230; bon d'accord dans des émissions régionales&#8230; 

Et pas dans les faits divers&#8230; :mouais:

Un petit coup de main pour un de vos lascars préféré&#8230;


----------



## tirhum (22 Juillet 2009)

pas enlevé grand chose...



> Bonjour,
> 
> L'adresse IP n'est pas la preuve que l'internaute qui la possède est derrière un téléchargement illégal !!!
> 
> ...


----------



## apparence (22 Juillet 2009)

je pense qu'il faut parler maintenant de l'HADOPI 3 pour septembre


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Juillet 2009)

Ils ne m'ont pas recontacté finalement   Mais Bloche présent à bien clarifié les choses


----------



## melaure (23 Juillet 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> France Inter vient de me contacter par deux fois Une collaboratrice charmante ceci dit
> 
> Elle doit me re-rappeler et aimerais que je synthétise ce message que je leur avait envoyé :
> 
> ...



Si tu passes dans les faits divers, préviens nous !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Juillet 2009)

Mitterrand compare Hadopi au code de la route? "C'est débile"


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Mitterrand compare Hadopi au code de la route? "C'est débile"



"Mais que diable allait-il faire dans cette galère ?" (Molière, Les fourberies de Scapin, Acte II, scène 7)

Juste pour remettre un peu de culture dans le débat. 


Encore que _Tartuffe, ou l'imposteur_ me semble plus de circonstance.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

*Hadopi et utopies*


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hadopi et utopies*



La comparaison avec les autres pays est bancale. Le droit n'est pas le même, les libertés fondamentales n'y ont pas été bafouées au point qu'une cours constitutionnelle a été obligée de sanctionner le texte.

La loi française condamne déjà la contre-façon sur internet et ailleurs, bien plus fortement que le simple vol. A lire cet article on croirait que DADVSI n'existe pas. :mouais:

La fin ne justifie pas les moyens. C'est cela l'opposition à Hadopi. Doublé d'une indignation profonde contre la méthode du passage en force, le pouvoir des lobbies, les mensonges, l'incurie et l'incompétence crasse des officines ministérielles.

Hadopi est une singularité juridique et elle a bien été perçue comme telle dans le monde entier par ses opposants comme par ses partisans. Le cynique de la culture ne dit rien d'autre quand il prétend vouloir "défendre l'exception culturelle françaises".

Utopie ? Le partage, les freewares, l'opensource avec ses licences copyleft ne sont pas des utopies mais des réalités bien concrètes aujourd'hui, comme l'accès aux informations, à la connaissance, aux autres.

Encore une fois, un pseudo-chercheur, estampillé CNRS, qui ne connaît rien du sujet qu'il s'autorise à traiter. Une sociologue qui ne pratique pas ou que de loin la société qu'elle prétend étudier. Comme parler de Clichy depuis son duplex à Neuilly.

Il suffit de consulter sa "page" pour s'apercevoir que cette personne est très bien institutionnalisée et appartient à une dimension médiatique d'un autre âge. Internet, ce n'est pas la télévision.

Ces autres articles sur le site Telos sont de la même tonalité. Internet c'est les "jeunes" (délit d'immaturité), une utopie, le nivellement culturel, etc... 

Autre extrait de la même veine :


> Attaquer la gratuité des consommations culturelles sur le Net, c'est bousculer des utopies portées par une large fraction de la jeunesse, une jeunesse à laquelle la société adulte offre déjà peu d'idéaux et peu de place.


 (source)

Bref, on retrouve bien là les thème préférés des pro-Hadopi pour enfumer le débat :
&#8212; gratuité vs. propriété
&#8212; jeunes vs. vieux
&#8212; utopie vs. réalité économique
&#8212; libertaires proto-anarchistes vs. régulation étatique

Rien des aberrations technologiques, des inégalités devant la loi, de l'anti-constitutionnalité, des pré-supposés économiquement douteux à l'origine de ce texte.

Tudieux ! 1789 c'est bien un truc de jeunes nerds qui ont osé s'en prendre au Roi et à l'ordre politique, économique et social => une utopie &#8212; il faudrait d'urgence corriger tout ça en Congrès à Versailles.


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Juillet 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "Mais que diable allait-il faire dans cette galère ?" (Molière, Les fourberies de Scapin, Acte II, scène 7)
> 
> Juste pour remettre un peu de culture dans le débat.



Pas si sûr. Déclaration du ministre "à coté de la plaque". Comparaison de torchons et de serviettes, ou de carottes et de navets, au choix, la liste peut être longue. À la limite, cette déclaration est de " l'aculture".



Moonwalker a dit:


> Encore que _Tartuffe, ou l'imposteur_ me semble plus de circonstance.



Ça, par contre, c'est de la Culture, ou je ne m'y connais pas  :love: 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h44 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> La comparaison avec les autres pays est bancale. Le droit n'est pas le même, les libertés fondamentales n'y ont pas été bafouées au point qu'une cours constitutionnelle a été obligée de sanctionner le texte.
> 
> La loi française condamne déjà la contre-façon sur internet et ailleurs, bien plus fortement que le simple vol. A lire cet article on croirait que DADVSI n'existe pas. :mouais:
> 
> ...



Bien que tout n'a peut-être pas été dit, ce post résume admirablement bien une sorte de nouvelle querelle des Anciens et des Modernes. Toutefois, une telle querelle ne devrait pas argumenter sur la répression pour tenter de convaincre. L'on est donc au-delà de la querelle, on est dans l'imposition par la force d'idées cachées que le discours officiel tente de déconnecter du débat.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2009)

Attention, certaines images peuvent choquer âmes sensibles s'abstenir 


[YOUTUBE]<object width="873" height="525"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Jgjuv7q31-E&hl=fr&fs=1&hd=1&border=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube-nocookie.com/v/Jgjuv7q31-E&hl=fr&fs=1&hd=1&border=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="873" height="525"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Juillet 2009)

Hadopi, un permis du Web ?


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Juillet 2009)

L'Assemblée nationale adopte tous les articles de la loi Hadopi 2.

Voilà, ça c'est fait comme on dit...


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2009)

Vous serez aimables d'excuser le caractère grossièrement emporté du slogan  




​


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'Assemblée nationale adopte tous les articles de la loi Hadopi 2.
> 
> Voilà, ça c'est fait comme on dit...





> Seuls 10 000 titres et 1000 films seront surveillés. Les autres non. La liste sera secrète.








Comme dit dans les commentaires "Tout ce bordel pour ça ?".


----------



## Tam69 (25 Juillet 2009)

Ca cache quoi tout ce bintz ??? :mouais: En plus, avec leur histoire de logiciel non interopérable, quid de ceux qui ne pourront ou ne voudront l'installer ??? Ca donne envie de : pleurer, hurler et tout casser... Du grand n'importe quoi, comme d'habitude !


----------



## Raf (25 Juillet 2009)

> Seuls 10 000 titres et 1000 films seront surveillés. Les autres non. La liste sera secrète.



Tu pensais pas non plus que les majors allaient surveiller les titres ou les films des autres, comme les petits labels indépendants ou les petites boites de productions ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Juillet 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Tu pensais pas non plus que les majors allaient surveiller les titres ou les films des autres, comme les petits labels indépendants ou les petites boites de productions ?



Le catalogue des seules majors doit représenter bien plus de 10 000 titres et 1000 films. Donc ils vont surveillés les trucs récents et ceux qui datent un peu tu pourras continuer à les télécharger illégalement en toute impunité.

Ils viennent d'inventer la défense du droit d'auteur à durée déterminée. Passé un certain temps, on s'en lave les mains. Mais les oeuvres plus anciennes n'ont-elles pas le droit d'être protégées comme les récentes ?


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2009)

Bon, je sais que je suis plutôt optimiste mais ce gouvernement s'est complètement enferré dans cette loi qui, il ne faut pas se leurrer, sera votée en septembre&#8230;

Par contre elle ne passera pas le cap du conseil constitutionnel pour diverses raisons dont cette liste de 10000 titres et de 1000 films ce qui reviendra à dire que tous les artistes français ne seront pas protégés au même titre par cette loi.

Or il est bien écrit dans notre constitution "Liberté, *égalité*, fraternité"

Je reste confiant et l'avenir nous le dira&#8230;

J'ai déjà contacté les députés Bloche et Brard et ils ne renonceront pas à aller jusqu'au bout c'est à dire devant le CC&#8230;

Bon été à tous&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juillet 2009)

Frédéric Mitterrand, le pire ennemi de la Hadopi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

*Free.korben.info*


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2009)

*Hadopi de pis en pis*


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Juillet 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hadopi de pis en pis*



Très bien trouvé.


----------



## macinside (28 Juillet 2009)

rion un brun, et floodons en coeur , il y a pas un forum de Lorie sous la mains ?  enfin vu la taille des serveurs utiliser pour ce genre de forum il ne faut pas grand chose pour les faires tomber


----------



## Raf (29 Juillet 2009)

A lire chez Maître Eolas


----------



## melaure (29 Juillet 2009)

Excellent tous ces liens !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2009)

Les casseroles des Députés Français dans la ligne de mire des anti-Hadopi


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2009)

Ben à choisir, je préfère encore avoir ma connexion internet coupée 1 mois.
Parce que là, on sombre dans le grand n'importe quoi.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Ben à choisir, je préfère encore avoir ma connexion internet coupée 1 mois.
> Parce que là, on sombre dans le grand n'importe quoi.



Rappel : 300 000  d'amende et trois ans de prison ferme est le tarif actuel applicable en France... avec ou sans Hadopi.

A ce compte, il vaudrait mieux pratiquer le vol de CD à l'étalage de la FNAC. 

Ou pratiquer dans les délits financiers (ça paye plus pour moins cher).


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Août 2009)

Ne plus télécharger. Ne plus acheter de disques. Faire en sorte que les morceaux de musique enregistrés dans le DD soient ceux de disques achetés légalement. Ou qu'ils aient été diffusés et enregistrés légalement (copie privée d'une diffusion légale). En bref, ne donner de gages ni au Législateur Répresseur, ni aux ayant droits qui traitent les téléchargeurs de nazis, ni aux autres d'ailleurs. À quoi bon passer son temps à consommer de la bande passante pour télécharger tout ce qui existe. Il y a sûrement mieux à faire que de la provocation gratuite. Ne payer le produit culturel qu'à sa juste valeur, c'est-à-dire à celle qu'on estime honnête. Bien garder à l'esprit que le MP3 et le AAC sont des sous produits vendus au prix de l'original non compressé et non altéré. Donc, ça ne vaut pas ce que ça coûte. Même obtenu gratuitement et illégalement.

Ce qui me gêne dans Hadopi, c'est l'arbitraire, et la condamnation sans preuve. Et que les vrais pirates y échappent.


----------



## tatouille (3 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> il vaudrait mieux pratiquer le vol de CD à l'étalage de la FNAC.



 Best in the Show


----------



## macinside (3 Août 2009)

j'achète que des disques d'occasion et je vais voir des concerts  même que souvent je paie pas l'entrée


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2009)

Intéressant dans Libé de ce jour


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Intéressant dans Libé de ce jour



effectivement très intéressant et pertinent comme il faut !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

noname a dit:


> et pertinent comme il faut !



Sur pas mal de point oui. 

La licence globale, je suis perplexe. Mais ça mérite réflexion.


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Sur pas mal de point oui.
> 
> La licence globale, je suis perplexe. Mais ça mérite réflexion.


C'est une piste à explorer du moins

Ce qu'il ne faudrait pas c'est qu'elle soit imposée

Perso je télécharge pas donc je n'y adhérerais pas

C'est comme pour les autoroutes tu as des cartes d'abonnements mais si t'en prends jamais (d'autoroutes) on ne te l'impose pas

Après il faut dévellopper le téléchargement à la carte comme avec iTunes et je sais plus lesquels pour les films

Maintenant le gros consommateur préférera peut-être mettre quelques euros de plus dans son abonnement pour rester dans la légalité.

Faudra simplement que l'offre légale suive et que les contenus s'étoffent un peu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Août 2009)

Si licence globale il y a un jour, je crains qu'elle ne soit imposée à tout détenteur d'un abonnement Internet. Elle pourrait même être incluse dans le prix de l'abonnement qui en serait augmenté d'autant.

Sinon, comment pourrait-on savoir si quelqu'un qui a un abonnement Internet télécharge ou pas ? On lui ferait confiance ou on lui collerait un mouchard dans son ordinateur ?


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si licence globale il y a un jour, *je crains qu'elle ne soit imposée à tout détenteur d'un abonnement Internet*. Elle pourrait même être incluse dans le prix de l'abonnement qui en serait augmenté d'autant.
> 
> Sinon, comment pourrait-on savoir si quelqu'un qui a un abonnement Internet télécharge ou pas ? On lui ferait confiance ou on lui collerait un mouchard dans son ordinateur ?


Je le crains aussi 

Actuellement tu payes une taxe sur les CDs/DVDs vierges pour la copie privée même si tu ne t'en sers que pour tes sauvegardes persos

Faire payer un max de gensses rapporte plus que d'en cibler certains et c'est pas près de changer


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Si licence globale il y a un jour, je crains qu'elle ne soit imposée à tout détenteur d'un abonnement Internet. Elle pourrait même être incluse dans le prix de l'abonnement qui en serait augmenté d'autant.
> 
> Sinon, comment pourrait-on savoir si quelqu'un qui a un abonnement Internet télécharge ou pas ? On lui ferait confiance ou on lui collerait un mouchard dans son ordinateur ?



avec tes dvds tu copies des films ou bin comme moi tu ne graves que des data qui t'appartienent?, la licence globale c'est un impot, tout le monde participe un petit peu, pour moi c'est plus democratique que de condamne quelqu'un a hauteur de millions, si la justice te reclamait un jours 2 millions d'euros? que devient ta vie...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Août 2009)

Comme en France une mauvaise idée ne meurt jamais, on aura Hadopi-en-pis et redevance Internet "pour financer la création".


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> avec tes dvds tu copies des films ou bin comme moi tu ne graves que des data qui t'appartienent?, la licence globale c'est un impot, tout le monde participe un petit peu, pour moi c'est plus democratique que de condamne quelqu'un a hauteur de millions, si la justice te reclamait un jours 2 millions d'euros? que devient ta vie...



Mais bien sûr.
Les gens condamnés pour meurtre passent en général 20 ans en prisons. Mais selon toi, il serait plus démocratique que chacun passe quelques jours en prisons. 
En gros tu télécharges à tours de bras et tu veux que ce soit les autres qui payent pour toi. Pitoyable.

On devrait avoir le choix entre le téléchargement  la carte (genre iTunes) et payer plus cher son abonnement internet et avoir droit à la licence globale. Mais en aucun cas faire payer la licence globale à tout le monde. Moi qui ne télécharge pas (illégalement), ça me ferait mal de payer pour des gens de ton genre.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Mais bien sûr.
> Les gens condamnés pour meurtre passent en général 20 ans en prisons. Mais selon toi, il serait plus démocratique que chacun passe quelques jours en prisons.
> En gros tu télécharges à tours de bras et tu veux que ce soit les autres qui payent pour toi. Pitoyable.



Et un parallèle dangereux et casse-gueule. Un!

Pour les autres qui seraient tentés de répondre à ces âneries, par d'autres âneries, abstenez-vous&#8230; Non, mais, je précise, pour les impulsifs du clavier.


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non, mais, je précise, pour les impulsifs du clavier.


Même ceusses qu'auraient envie de poster une connerie ?!...


----------



## WebOliver (18 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Même ceusses qu'auraient envie de poster une connerie ?!...



Tu peux toujours faire un dessin


----------



## tirhum (18 Août 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Tu peux toujours faire un dessin&#8230;


Pas le temps de foutre la murde pour l'instant... 
Mais à partir de vendredi, tout redevient possible !... 

[mode "vous faîtes quoi là, maintenant"] Plus que deux planches...   [/mode "vous faîtes quoi là, maintenant"]


----------



## tatouille (18 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> debilitude coupée ici



1 - tu n'as pas compris ma reflexion
2 - je ne telecharge pas illegalement
3 - je suis un dev engagé depuis de nombreuses annees dans l'opensource donc un
grand defenseur du droits d'auteur et de la proprieté intellectuelle
4 - je suis contre le telechargement illegal et je suis contre HADOPI
5 - c'est pas  le telechargement illegal qui est responsable du malaise industrielle
6 - HADOPI n'arretera pas le telechargement illegal
7 - on ne peut pas demander 2 millions d'euros a un simple citoyen tu ruines toute une famille, une vie e.g en tant que legislateur tu es en charge du maintient d'un certain equilibre societale : n'arretera pas le telechargement illegal
8 - c'est pas en reprimant les gens que tu leur feras acheter plus ou simplement acheter a l'heure du tout  "gratuit"
9 - la licence globale est un impot, dans mes impots je paye pour les routes et je n'ai pas de voiture, c'est un petit truc parmis tant d'autres
10 - ton raisonnement serait plutot de passer un jour par semaine en prison toute sa vie meme dans ton pamphlet tu es incoherent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Août 2009)

Tu ne peux pas comparer les routes et la musique.

Les routes sont des biens publics. La musique, non.

La licence globale n'est pas un impôt mais une sorte de prix unique de la musique téléchargée.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas comparer les routes et la musique.
> 
> Les routes sont des biens publics. La musique, non.
> 
> La licence globale n'est pas un impôt mais une sorte de prix unique de la musique téléchargée.



C'est aussi encore une fois un truc que les maisons de disques tentent de faire passer pour se passer des disquaires en ligne à la iTune Store.
Désolé, mais c'est une de leurs arnaques de plus.
Les maisons de disques meurent, ce n'est pas à un impôt de les financer.
Si on devait financer toutes les boîtes qui ont des soucis de tréso, je pose ma candidature tout de suite pour la création d'un prochain impôt


----------



## Anonyme (19 Août 2009)

Pour revenir à la licence globale, n'existerait-elle pas déjà? Il existe déjà de nombreux site d'écoute en ligne avec ou sans abonnement (donc avec ou sans pub) comme spotify permettant d'écouter des centaines de milliers de titres. La seule option qu'il manque, c'est la possibilité de transférer la musique sue son baladeur.


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Août 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Pour revenir à la licence globale, n'existerait-elle pas déjà? Il existe déjà de nombreux site d'écoute en ligne avec ou sans abonnement (donc avec ou sans pub) comme spotify permettant d'écouter des centaines de milliers de titres. La seule option qu'il manque, c'est la possibilité de transférer la musique sue son baladeur.



Avec l'Appli Spotify qui est en attente de validation sur le Store, le problème est bientôt réglé.


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas comparer les routes et la musique.
> 
> Les routes sont des biens publics. La musique, non.
> 
> La licence globale n'est pas un impôt mais une sorte de prix unique de la musique téléchargée.




Et surtout, faire participer chacun à un impôt, cela s'appelle l'égalité. L'impôt permet notamment d'intégrer un cercle d'individus qu'on appelle _société_. La gratuité ne permet rien, l'impôt donne le droit de participer à la vie sociale. Un exemple : les charges salariales et patronales, que d'aucuns ne cessent de trouver trop élevés, permettent ainsi au salarié de côtiser pour la sécurité sociale, pour la retraite, pour les vieux&#8230; alors même que celui-ci ne va chez le médecin qu'une fois par décennie ou qu'il passera sous un camion avant d'avoir atteint l'âge de la retraite. 
L'impôt, la taxe que constituerait le supplément payé par l'utilisateur abonné à internet permettrait de financer la création artistique et, pour l'internaute, d'accèder à la culture, tout en mettant sur un pied d'égalité les gentils-internautes-qui-ne-téléchargent-pas et "_les gens de ton genre_"...


----------



## tatouille (19 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Tu ne peux pas comparer les routes et la musique.
> 
> Les routes sont des biens publics. La musique, non.
> 
> La licence globale n'est pas un impôt mais une sorte de prix unique de la musique téléchargée.



bah je ne le concois pas dans ce sens, pour moi partisan de la licence globale cela passe par la case ayant-droits cad les artistes, cad la case SASEM ou autre la aussi il y a des choses a revoir, mais certainement pas par la case Major;

Et c'est en cela que les Majors voient ce systeme d'un tres mauvais oeil, et pour moi la licence globale est loin d'etre un prix unique c'est un soutient aux artistes, createurs, ecetera; cad, le bien culturel: le bien qui defini ta culture et ca c'est le bien de la chose publique. 

La licence globale n'est pas une solution anti-pirate aussi bien qu'HADOPI, c'est une solution de soutient aux ayant-droits, la solution anti-pirate passe par l'education et la pression politique et economique sur les pays refusant de signer la charte internet pour faire un peu la police chez eux: si tu shutdown le traffic de tous ces servers Argentins, Chinois, Russes sans leur coller d'amende je peux te dire que ca limiterait grandement le piratage; 

mais bon on prefere trouver des fausses solutions sur des problemes qui sont ailleurs, si tu veux assoiffer ferme la source... 

HADOPI c'est exactement la meme chose que d'essayer de soigner la varicelle en soignant les boutons un par un qui apparaissent..., il serait aussi facile de traquer les gros serveurs P2P contenant du mp3 divx a gogo et de bloquer le traffic... mais encore la trop simple trop efficace pas assez gling gling ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> La gratuité ne permet rien, l'impôt donne le droit de participer à la vie sociale.



La gratuité permet encore des choses dans notre société. Il n'y a pas que l'impôt qui donne le droit de participer à une vie sociale.




tatouille a dit:


> bah je ne le concois pas dans ce sens, pour moi partisan de la licence globale cela passe par la case ayant-droits cad les artistes, cad la case SASEM ou autre la aussi il y a des choses a revoir, mais certainement pas par la case Major.
> 
> et c'est en ca que les Majors voient ce systeme d'un tres mauvais oeil, et pour moi la licence globale est loin d'un prix unique c'est un soutient aux artistes createurs ecetera le bien culturel le bien qui defini ta culture et ca c'est le bien de la chose publique, la licence globale n'est pas une solution anti-pirate aussi bien qu'HADOPI, c'est une solution de soutient aux ayant-droits, la solution anti-pirate passe par l'education et la pression politique et economique sur les pays refusant de signer la charte internet pour faire un peu la police chez eux: si tu shutdown le traffic de tous ses servers Argentins, Chinois, Russes sans leur coller d'amende je peux te dire que ca limiterait grandement le piratage mais bon on prefere trouver des fausses solutions sur des problemes qui sont ailleurs, si tu veux assoiffer ferme la source... HADOPI c'est exactement la meme chose que d'essayer de soigner la varicelle en soignant les boutons un par un qui apparaissent..., il seraient aussi facile de traquer les gros serveurs P2P contenant du mp3 divx a gogo et de bloquer le traffic... mais encore la trop simple trop efficace pas assez gling gling ...



Je ne sais pas si vous vous rendez compte de la manoeuvre... Étant donné que personne ne veut qu'un pauvre bougre auquel on aura subtilisé son ip se retrouve avec une amende condamnant sa famille, on se retrouverait presque dans la position de demander un impôt alors que d'autres solutions existent comme le dit Tatouille. Si ce n'est pas de la manipulation ça y ressemble. De deux maux on choisit toujours le moindre.


----------



## rejane (20 Août 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ne plus télécharger. Ne plus acheter de disques. Faire en sorte que les morceaux de musique enregistrés dans le DD soient ceux de disques achetés légalement. Ou qu'ils aient été diffusés et enregistrés légalement (copie privée d'une diffusion légale). En bref, ne donner de gages ni au Législateur Répresseur, ni aux ayant droits qui traitent les téléchargeurs de nazis, ni aux autres d'ailleurs. À quoi bon passer son temps à consommer de la bande passante pour télécharger tout ce qui existe. Il y a sûrement mieux à faire que de la provocation gratuite. Ne payer le produit culturel qu'à sa juste valeur, c'est-à-dire à celle qu'on estime honnête. Bien garder à l'esprit que le MP3 et le AAC sont des sous produits vendus au prix de l'original non compressé et non altéré. Donc, ça ne vaut pas ce que ça coûte. Même obtenu gratuitement et illégalement.
> 
> Ce qui me gêne dans Hadopi, c'est l'arbitraire, et la condamnation sans preuve. Et que les vrais pirates y échappent.


il y a quelque chose qui me choque dans toutes cette histoire d'Adopi. Pourquoi ne pas attaquer les auteurs qui mettent ces films et musiques sur tous ces sites de téléchargement 
Je vois un film ancien qui m'intéresse - sur mininova, par exemple - et je le télécharge. Pourquoi je serai en faute en faisant cet acte, alors qu'il librement offert au téléchargement. Où est la faute ?
Si quelqu'un ne l'avais pas mis sur ce site, personne ne serait tenté de le télécharger et je ne vois pas où est l'objet de peratage, non ?
à +


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2009)

rejane a dit:


> il y a quelque chose qui me choque dans toutes cette histoire d'Adopi. Pourquoi ne pas attaquer les auteurs qui mettent ces films et musiques sur tous ces sites de téléchargement
> Je vois un film ancien qui m'intéresse - sur mininova, par exemple - et je le télécharge. Pourquoi je serai en faute en faisant cet acte, alors qu'il librement offert au téléchargement. Où est la faute ?
> Si quelqu'un ne l'avais pas mis sur ce site, personne ne serait tenté de le télécharger et je ne vois pas où est l'objet de peratage, non ?
> à +



Toi, tu as tout compris.
Quel talent


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

Il y a des voitures dans la rue, n'empêche que si je les ramasses, c'est du vol


----------



## tirhum (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Il y a des voitures dans la rue, n'empêche que si je les ramasses, c'est du vol


Pas touche à ma Super5 !...


----------



## boodou (20 Août 2009)

Du vol, du vol, tout de suite les grands mots ...  Un emprunt voilà tout. 
Vivement que Juju soit président/dictateur, on sera débarrassé de la propriété privée et vous aurez tous la même bagnole pourrie ! ;-)


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Août 2009)

On va le redire une nouvelle fois : il ne s'agit pas de vol mais de contre-façon. Alors rangez vos parallèles automobiles et autres pains à la boulangerie.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2009)

rejane a dit:


> je ne vois pas où est l'objet de peratage



Ainsi disait le dernier des pétomanes juste avant de se taper un bide pour faute de gaz et de disparaître à jamais de la scène artistique...

Quel malheur !


----------



## Grug (20 Août 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On va le redire une nouvelle fois : il ne s'agit pas de vol mais de contre-façon. Alors rangez vos parallèles automobiles et autres pains à la boulangerie.


La contrefaçon est un vol de la propriété intellectuelle.


----------



## Bassman (20 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> Il y a des voitures dans la rue, n'empêche que si je les ramasses, c'est du vol



Ouais enfin ça dépend.

Ta Xantia, la super5 de titi et la safrane de bobby, on risque pas d'y toucher. C'est comme pour les films, qui téléchargeraient la soupe aux choux, les visiteurs et le grand blond avec une chaussure noire ? Hein ? Qui


----------



## pickwick (20 Août 2009)

rejane a dit:


> il y a quelque chose qui me choque dans toutes cette histoire d'Adopi. Pourquoi ne pas attaquer les auteurs qui mettent ces films et musiques sur tous ces sites de téléchargement
> Je vois un film ancien qui m'intéresse - sur mininova, par exemple - et je le télécharge. Pourquoi je serai en faute en faisant cet acte, alors qu'il librement offert au téléchargement. Où est la faute ?
> Si quelqu'un ne l'avais pas mis sur ce site, personne ne serait tenté de le télécharger et je ne vois pas où est l'objet de peratage, non ?
> à +



Bien sur que les personnes qui offrent des choses qui ne leur appartiennent pas, du fait des droits d'auteur, sont les premiers fautifs. Cela s'apparente à du recel.
Mais cala n'excuse pas non plus ceux qui téléchargent ces choses illégalement offertes, c'est comme si tu ramassais une TV HD au cul du camion, c'est pareil.
Céder à la tentation n'excuse rien... demande à Eve et à sa pomme !


----------



## macinside (20 Août 2009)

Bassman a dit:


> Ouais enfin ça dépend.
> 
> Ta Xantia, la super5 de titi et la safrane de bobby, on risque pas d'y toucher. C'est comme pour les films, qui téléchargeraient la soupe aux choux, les visiteurs et le grand blond avec une chaussure noire ? Hein ? Qui



un mec de macgé ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Août 2009)

moi je propose que la sanction soit double pour ceux qui téléchargent "Joséphine Ange-Gardien" ou "Navarro".
C'est vrai quoi, c'est pas possible d'avoir mauvais goût à ce point.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Août 2009)

Grug a dit:


> La contrefaçon est un vol de la propriété intellectuelle.





			
				CODE PENAL a dit:
			
		

> Article 311-1
> 
> Le vol est la soustraction frauduleuse de la chose d'autrui



La propriété intellectuelle de ton oeuvre est toujours en ta possession quand bien même un margoulin ait fait chauffer les rotatives pour imprimer sans ton autorisation des km de papier avec tes dessins.

Si tu portes plainte pour vol, tu seras débouté.

Pareil pour un CD, la FNAC peut te poursuivre pour vol si tu es sorti sans payer l'objet qui est le support de l'oeuvre musicale, Céline Dion et sa maison de disque ne pourrons te poursuivre que si tu en fait des copies que tu distribues.

Code de la propriété intellectuelle

Tu devrais connaître cela par coeur, ou du moins dans ses grandes lignes... 

Personnellement, en dehors des considérations de définition strictement juridiques, j'assimilerais la contrefaçon à un viol plus qu'à un vol.

Je l'ai déjà signalé dans ce fil, il est pénalement moins risqué de pratiquer le vol à l'étalage de CD que de copier de la musique.


----------



## macinside (21 Août 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> moi je propose que la sanction soit double pour ceux qui téléchargent "Joséphine Ange-Gardien" ou "Navarro".
> C'est vrai quoi, c'est pas possible d'avoir mauvais goût à ce point.



mais si c'est premier baiser ?


----------



## boodou (22 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais si c'est premier baiser ?



Paraît que Tarantino est un gros fan de Premiers Baisers ...


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Août 2009)

On s'en doutait&#8230;



			
				Frank Louvrier a dit:
			
		

> conseiller de Nicolas Sarkozy pour la communication et la presse, estime que la loi Hadopi met la France à l'avant-garde d'un système qui doit permettre de connaître la source des communications véhiculées notamment sur Twitter.


&#8230; Le *notamment* me fait peur :mouais: :afraid:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Août 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> On s'en doutait
> 
> Le *notamment* me fait peur :mouais: :afraid:



Pourquoi?


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Août 2009)

macinside a dit:


> mais si c'est premier baiser ?


Piraté ou diffusé légalement, je ne touche rien de toutes façons.
Donc je m'en cague grave...


----------



## figatellus (24 Août 2009)

je suis contre la licence globale : on paie déjà une taxe sur les disques durs, les lecteurs multimédias etc etc qui est sous disant reversés aux artistes, et ça suffit pas?

Les maisons de disques et les producteurs de cinéma donnent pour seul explication de la baisses de leur chiffre d affaires le piratage mais n'y auraient ils pas d'autres raisons?

Sur quels principes économiques se basent ils pour espérer qu'un secteur économique doit être en perpétuel évolution? et que si ça baisse, c'est la faute aux vilains internautes?

Et si les consommateurs en avaient marre de leur soupe?

Cet été, beaucoup de cinéma proposent des places à tarifs réduits et résultat, on assiste à une forte hausse de la fréquentation, comme par hasard....

Qu'ils se remettent en cause et proposent de nouvelles manières de consommer les biens culturels et surtout de la qualité....


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

Toi tu veux le beurre, la crème fraîche, et le cul de crémière, hum ?...


----------



## figatellus (24 Août 2009)

pourquoi?


La seule solution en France aux problèmes, c'est la création d'une taxe (regarde pour l'environnement) et ça commence à bien faire.

Alors oui, il y a un problème avec le téléchargement illégal mais je ne pense pas que taxer et fliquer l'internet soient les seules et uniques solutions.

Il y a déjà une taxe sur les produits multimédias, sur les cd et les dvd vierges et ils veulent en créer encore, sous couvert de la licence globale....Quand à la loi hadopi, c'est purement et simplement la premiere étape vers un fligaque en règle de l'internet....


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Toi tu veux le beurre, la crème fraîche, et le cul de crémière, hum ?...


Les trois ensembles sont effectivement alléchants.



gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourquoi?


Là, je dois dire que je suis content de voir que le président est bien entouré.
J'étais assez inquiet : là, au moins, on se rend compte des progrès effectués depuis qu'un autre ne savait que faire de son mulot. Et il est bon que l'on nous mette en garde contre les mensonges de Twitter. Non ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> (...) les mensonges de Twitter. (...)


C'est qui ?!...


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2009)

Une agence de renseignement manipulée par la junte birmane. Ou alors je n'ai rien compris.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Août 2009)

figatellus a dit:


> pourquoi?
> 
> 
> La seule solution en France aux problèmes, c'est la création d'une taxe (regarde pour l'environnement) et ça commence à bien faire.
> ...



On peut taxer sans fliquer... 
Sinon, à part avoir tout gratuit ou pour peanuts, tu proposes quoi ?


----------



## figatellus (24 Août 2009)

renseigne toi, tu verras qu' hadopi est le premier pas vers le fliquage, vu qu'une nouvelle loi va être présentée : Loopsi :http://www.loppsi.fr/actions/projet-de-loi-7.php

Et je ne vois pas où j'ai pu écrire que tout doit être gratuit....

Je dis juste que la licence globale , on la paie déjà avec toutes les taxes que nous subissont depuis des années et qu'il serait temps que les industries du cinéma et de la musique réagissent en proposant des offres intelligentes et bien sur payantes, mais sans prendre les gens pour des pigeons....et en proposant de la qualité....


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Août 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourquoi?



J'adore ce gars.


----------



## Moonwalker (24 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Une agence de renseignement manipulée par la junte birmane. Ou alors je n'ai rien compris.



Au fait : ayons une pensée pour ces pauvres militaires du Myanmar qui subissent depuis vingt-ans le terrorisme psychologique de cette femme maintenant sexagénaire et aux idées si perverses qu'elles contaminent de pauvres moines bouddhistes.


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2009)

Je propose que nous fermions la parenthèse sur cette belle pensée


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Août 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pourquoi?



Effectivement, mélanger la diffusion illégale d'oeuvres et le fait de raconter des bobards sur Internet (que ce soit sur Twitter), c'est du grand portnawak.


----------



## bompi (24 Août 2009)

Je serais enclin à penser que c'est même pire que ça ...
Mais je me suis promis de ne pas commenter ce qui se passe durant ce quinquennat donc je m'arrête là.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Août 2009)

Une fois que tout ça sera au point, on va pouvoir vendre notre technologie  anti-pirates/mensonges/désinformation/liberté à l'Iran, entre autre ?


----------



## tatouille (24 Août 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Une fois que tout ça sera au point, on va pouvoir vendre notre technologie  anti-pirates/mensonges/désinformation/liberté à l'Iran, entre autre ?



 mais non tu ne comprends pas l'affaire  Clotilde Reiss et les dessous de l'histoire, c'est tout le contraire, Nicolas a refusé la candidature comme consultant sur HADOPI d'Ahmadinejad.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Septembre 2009)

Avant le vote solennel du projet de loi Hadopi, le collectif ODEBI adresse une lettre ouverte à nos députés.

Et notre ami Christophe Tardieu a trouvé un nouveau boulot, il va jouer de la flûte aux rats des villes.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (1 Septembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Avant le vote solennel du projet de loi Hadopi, le collectif ODEBI adresse une lettre ouverte à nos députés. (...)


Très bien faite cette "lettre ouverte".


----------



## Romuald (1 Septembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Avant le vote solennel du projet de loi Hadopi, le collectif ODEBI adresse une lettre ouverte à nos députés.


Question 1 : les députés savent-ils lire ?
Question 2 : les sourds savent-ils entendre ?



Mobyduck a dit:


> Et notre ami Christophe Tardieu a trouvé un nouveau boulot, il va jouer de la flûte aux rats des villes.


Etonnant, non ?©


----------



## tatouille (1 Septembre 2009)

je me suis bien marré en lisant certains commentaires effacés somme toute assez bon, l'histoire TF1 est une honte, un vrai _boicot serait la chose a faire, donc plus d'eurosport de tf1 et de telephone _*Bouygues, j'appele a ceux qui ont des abonnements **Bouygues a les resilier, j'appele a toute entitée qui doit faire appele a un prestataire dans le domaine de la construction ou de l'immobilier a choisir un concurrent, dans le multimedia ne plus travailler avec *_Streampower dont le capital est a 75% _*Bouygues, **Bouygues t'es un trica, j'appele a toute organisation mafieuse a mettre un contrat sur la tete de *Martin Bouygues pour 50 centimes d'Euro


----------



## arkhos (3 Septembre 2009)

diffusé par linux manua, la liste des gens à remercier pour un si génial hadopi 1.0

http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/08/les-500-emails-des-conspirateurs.html

moi je dis quelques mails bien placé pour leur demander des comptes ça se justifierais plus qu'un peu


----------



## tatouille (4 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Effectivement, mélanger la diffusion illégale d'oeuvres et le fait de raconter des bobards sur Internet (que ce soit sur Twitter), c'est du grand portnawak.



*Prix GROS FUMEUR DE JOINTS pour Franck Louvrier, nan mais c'est quoi ce residu de capote  , j'ai l'impression d'ecouter un mec torché dans une soirée qui essaye de refaire le monde..., ca m'etonne toujours que des sous dévelopés du ciboulo pareil ont un travail...
*


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

"Offre légale"...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2009)

> ...Patrick Zelnik. Ce dernier dirige Naïve, label qui édite entre autres Muse et Carla Bruni.



:mouais: :mouais: :mouais: Encore un dealer de merde...


----------



## maxLEgri (4 Septembre 2009)

Comme dit Jacques Attali :



> Hadopi, une loi politique
> 
> S'il considère la loi Hadopi comme une loi inadaptée et inapplicable, Jacques Attali pense comprendre pourquoi le gouvernement défend avec autant de vigueur cette loi. "Il y a une cohérence. Celle de défendre quelques vedettes politiques très visibles mais qui ne représentent rien. Et qui, si on y réfléchit bien, sont surévaluées au regard de leur utilité artistique, pour ne pas parler de leur utilité sociale", affirme-t-il.
> "A gauche comme à droite, il y a l'idée que les artistes ont un pouvoir de nuisance considérable et qu'il vaut mieux les avoir avec soi que contre soi", explique-t-il, ajoutant qu'" il est très important que le gouvernement choisisse son camp. Pour le moment, il semble avoir choisi le camp des majors et de quelques artistes liés aux majors."



Sa résume la situation non?


----------



## iluro_64 (4 Septembre 2009)

maxLEgri a dit:


> Comme dit Jacques Attali :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excellente citation


----------



## Grug (4 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> "Offre légale"...


ça c'est la partie suivante.
&#8212; Mais hadopi n'a rien amélioré concernant le droit d'auteur et la remuneration des artistes ?
&#8212; On s'en occupe, la preuve.


----------



## tirhum (4 Septembre 2009)

Je ne faisais que relater l'article... 


> Patrick Zelnik. Ce dernier dirige Naïve, label qui édite entre autres Muse et *Carla Bruni*.





> Le dispositif sera "assez sophistiqué et, en même temps, ces mesures pourront tenir sur deux pages", promet M. Zelnik, *qui avait soutenu le projet de loi Hadopi.*


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2009)

L'avis de Manu Chao


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Septembre 2009)

Très juste.

On pourrait même ajouter les pubs des FAI vantant les débits pour télécharger.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Septembre 2009)

Le streaming condamné.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Ça bouge en Angleterre


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça bouge en Angleterre



Merci pour le lien, très intéressant.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça bouge en Angleterre



Dommage que part chez nous les artistes n'ont pas la même clairvoyance...


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Le streaming condamné.


Ce n'est pas le streaming qui est condamné, c'est la diffusion sans acquitter les droits...



gloup gloup a dit:


> Ça bouge en Angleterre


Ca vous ferait presque aimer les anglais...
(Il est anglais, Pierre Boulez ? )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> .
> (Il est anglais, Pierre Boulez ? )



Nan... Quand ça finit en "ez", c'est espagnol... Comme Fernandez, Ramirez, Tamèrellbez...


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan... Quand ça finit en "ez", c'est espagnol... Comme Fernadez, Ramirez, Tamèrellbez...



ouais, exact. 
et quand ça finit en "i" c'est les ritals c'est ça ? :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> ouais, exact.
> et quand ça finit en "i" c'est les ritals c'est ça ? :mouais:



Oui, voilà...


----------



## Romuald (7 Septembre 2009)

Donc Hadopi, c'est un rital ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Donc Hadopi, c'est un rital ?


Forcément! :style:


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Forcément! :style:


Nan Nan Tous les corses ont des noms en "i" aussi Paoli, Santini, Angeli, Bonaparti et j'en passes


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2009)

Qui?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

Certes... un "Cadeau" que les Toscans nous ont laissé en partant...


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Nan Nan Tous les corses ont des noms en "i" aussi Paoli, Santini, Angeli, Bonaparti et j'en passes



Je trouve ces propos quelque peu réducteurs  nos amis insulaires cultivent également les noms en "a", voir "ia"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je trouve ces propos quelque peu réducteurs  nos amis insulaires cultivent également les noms en "a", voir "ia"



Je confirme 

[MODE fauxcul ON]Mais on s'éloigne du sujet là, non ?...[MODE fauxcul OFF]


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Septembre 2009)

Pourtant, en consultant un ouvrage de référence, je vois surtout des suffixes en ix :
&#8212; Ocatarinetaballatchichix
&#8212; Figatellix
&#8212; Salamix
&#8212; Cafeolix
&#8212; Mineralogix
&#8212; etc...

Heureux de voir qu'une fois de plus l'honneur et la raison ont trouvé refuge Outre-Manche.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2009)

L'UMP lance son site communautaire... avec une pétition anti-Hadopi


----------



## tatouille (7 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... un "Cadeau" que les Toscans nous ont laissé en partant...



il n'y a que les pauvres continentaux de l'hexagone pour croire que les Corses sont Francais , un cadeau de Nabo I


----------



## Raf (8 Septembre 2009)

Un petit dessin pour la route


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2009)

Le vote solennel de l'Hadopi est prévu pour le 15 Septembre.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2009)

Sincèrement vous êtes inquiets là Moi pas


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Septembre 2009)

Reste à voir si l'avenir te donnera raison.


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Septembre 2009)

Au bout du compte, tous ces gens sont si acharnés dans leur bêtise qu'ils ne font que précipiter leur chute par les moyens même qu'ils entendent utiliser pour l'éviter.

Ils appartiennent déjà au passé. Ils sont morts mais ne le savent pas encore.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ils appartiennent déjà au passé. Ils sont morts mais ne le savent pas encore.



C'est beau, on dirait du Dantec...


----------



## Hellix06 (8 Septembre 2009)

De toute façon qu'est-ce qu'elle change cette loi au final?

-Empêcher de télécharger des distributions gratuites? > Sympa pour les autres
-Empêcher de pirater en .torrent? > On passe au mode crypté ou on passe au DDL sur Megaupload et rapidshare (entre autres)?
-Capturer les quelques restants qui auront pas pris de précaution? > Je ne pense pas que ces derniers soient la plus grosse part du gateau.
-Poser des mouchard à droite à gauche? > Les antidotes ça existe contre les morpions, et au pire on les enferme dans une boite viruelle pour se fendre la poire en le voyant baver contre le plexi.
-Tracer toutes les IP avec une surveillance permanente sarkosiste? > Oulà mon adresse IP est depuis longtemps aux pays-bas avec mon VPN et mon proxy! Ils ont Hadopi là bas? Après tout, c'est le pays des digues, ça pourrait... à moins que ce soit déjà tombé... à l'eau :rateau:

Les seules personnes qui vont faire chier c'est tout le monde à installer des mouchards et à nous faire payer les tonnes de caviar qu'ils ont consommé grassement devant leur journal à l'assemblée, les pieds sur la table, pendant que la loi la plus débile de tous les temps était votée... pitoyable de vérité.

Cette loi est obsolète avant même d'être votée, quoiqu'ils fassent, ils existera toujours une solution... les petits malins et hackers arriveront toujours à contourner le problème.

Tant que l'on ne comprendra pas que ce sont les majors qui foutent leur bordel, on n'arrivera à rien.

Si les films sortaient en DVD trois semaines après leur disparition en salle et que les CD ne coutaient pas aussi cher à cause des 80% des bénéfices que s'enfilent les majors sur un titre, il n'y aurait pas tous ces soucis à l'heure actuelle. Il faut être réaliste, et prendre la cas d'iTunes par exemple, c'est une merveilleuse plateforme de téléchargements, et depuis que les majors on fait pression sur Apple pour avoir le choix des prix des titres, on assiste à une baisse de la fréquentation. Si on centralisait tout et que l'on redistribuait tout aux artistes, même avec des titres à 30 cents sans majors ni intermédiaires, tout le monde serait content. 

Je ne parle même pas d'une licence globale à 5&#8364;/mois sur les impôts pour touts les foyers ayant internet (entre 10 et 20 millions en france), qui représenteraient entre 50 et 100 millions d'euros à reverser aux artistes, en supposant qu'il y en a 15000 artistes qui produisent régulièrement avec un salaire dégressif en fonction des téléchargements, ça fait en moyenne  du 5000&#8364; par mois sans conter les concerts. Je ne vois pas pourquoi leur donner plus car leur travail n'est pas plus difficile que celui de l'éboueur qui fait sa ronde toute la nuit et se couche à 5h du mat.

J'ajoute que je ne suis pas gauchiste, je suis de droite, mais que, ces temps-ci, ces vieux cons hors-d'age et d'une autre époque ne savent pas quoi faire face aux technologies qu'ils ne comprennent pas. C'est comme un chien, ça a peur > ça mord.

En gros, les pirates se fendront bien la gueule quand toutes les personnes qui se seront fait pirater leur ip iront gueuler au tribunal. Même la grand-mère de 75 ans accusée d'avoir piraté un film porno de Clara Morganne.


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Les seules personnes qui vont faire chier c'est tout le monde à installer des mouchards et à nous faire payer les tonnes de caviar qu'ils ont consommé grassement devant leur journal à l'assemblée, les pieds sur la table, pendant que la loi la plus débile de tous les temps était votée... pitoyable de vérité.



Et ça c'est pitoyable, au choix, de démagogie ou de connerie ?


----------



## Hellix06 (8 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et ça c'est pitoyable, au choix, de démagogie ou de connerie ?


Tu passes une aprem devant la chaine parlementaire et on reparle?
Voir les personnes censés représenter le peuple qui, au choix: soit ne glandent rien pendant que les autres parlent, soit se taper sur la tranche à grand coup d'arguments foireux en haussant le ton, voir hurler comme des porcs qu'on égorge, alors qu'une discussion civilisée est largement possible.
Allez sans rancune


----------



## julrou 15 (8 Septembre 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Tu passes une aprem devant la chaine parlementaire et on reparle?
> Voir les personnes censés représenter le peuple qui sont, au choix: soit ne rien glander pendant que les autres parlent, soit se taper sur la tranche à grand coup d'arguments foireux en haussant le ton, voir hurler comme des porcs qu'on égorge, alors qu'une discussion civilisée est largement possible.
> Allez sans rancune



Non mais là ce n'est pas la peine que je me casse le cul à te sortir un discours construit, argumenté, tout ça...
Suis un député, regarde son emploi du temps, va voir ce qu'il fait dans sa permanence parlementaire de sa circonscription, comment il bosse les sujets et projets de loi dans son bureau, qu'est-ce qu'il fait pendant les diverses commissions, etc... 

La discussion civilisée, elle peut aussi se faire en regardant autre chose que LCP... :sleep:



Hellix06 a dit:


> Tu passes une aprem devant la chaine parlementaire et on reparle?



Et c'est à moi que tu dis ça...


----------



## WebOliver (8 Septembre 2009)

J'en prends un pour taper sur l'autre, ou je les vire les deux?


----------



## jugnin (8 Septembre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> J'en prends un pour taper sur l'autre, ou je les vire les deux?



Te dérange pas, j'peux taper les deux...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2009)

Une bonne guerre, voilà ce qu'il nous faudrait


----------



## maxLEgri (9 Septembre 2009)

HADOPI ces simple on demande à Domenech de s'occuper de tout sa et ces une affaire qui roule:rateau:


----------



## tatouille (9 Septembre 2009)

HADOPI!, c'est simple, on demande à Mr Domenech de s'occuper de tout cela et c'est une affaire qui roule:rateau:


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Septembre 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> HADOPI!, c'est simple, on demande à Mr Domenech de s'occuper de tout cela et c'est une affaire qui roule:rateau:



Traducteur, c'est un beau métier


----------



## maxLEgri (9 Septembre 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> HADOPI!, c'est simple, on demande à Mr Domenech de s'occuper de tout cela et c'est une affaire qui roule:rateau:


Chèr Internôte gramaticalemen zelé

Je me fé un plésir de ré-pondre corèctement à vos corections.

Ma grammaire nest pas celle de Molière
Mon franc-parler reflète pourtant mes idées
Ne soyez donc pas en colère
Devant tant de fautes savamment orchestrées

Laissons de côté la grammaire
Afin de nous concentrer
Non pas sur laspect littéraire
Mais bien sur le fond de ma pensée

Merci quoiquil en soit de mavoir lu
Et de maccorder ainsi ma liberté daction
Au moins je suis sûr maintenant dêtre vu
Et je my remets avec passion

Je frise le zéro faute
Cela mimportune
Alor permétté moi dapparètre tel que je sui
En bon dandy érudit grammaticalement incorrect

Cordialement,


----------



## rizoto (9 Septembre 2009)

maxLEgri a dit:


> Chèr Internôte gramaticalemen zelé
> 
> Je me fé un plésir de ré-pondre corèctement à vos corections.
> 
> ...



Bon, promis ! on vous écrira ...


----------



## PER180H (9 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Au bout du compte, tous ces gens sont si acharnés dans leur bêtise qu'ils ne font que précipiter leur chute par les moyens même qu'ils entendent utiliser pour l'éviter.
> 
> Ils appartiennent déjà au passé. Ils sont morts mais ne le savent pas encore.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est beau, on dirait du Dantec...


C'est plutôt du Ken le Survivant, non?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Septembre 2009)

Tiens tiens

Faut l'habituer aux claques lui


----------



## maxLEgri (12 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tiens tiens
> 
> Faut l'habituer aux claques lui


J'ai bien peur qu'il est plus à sauver celui-là


----------



## Dos Jones (14 Septembre 2009)

C'est pour demain

Sinon ce matin sur France Inter dans l'émission "Comme on nous parle" il y avait Miossec

A écouter à partir de 10 minutes 50

Y'a encore de bons artistes en France ça fait plaisir


----------



## yret (14 Septembre 2009)

jugnin a dit:


> Te dérange pas, j'peux taper les deux...



n'empêche que le dernier avait raison ... 

et comme la critique est utilisée avec art en France, on n'est pas prêt de voir grand chose changer (depuis l'intérieur) ...

finalement dans ce débat, je ne trouve vraiment bon que le titre "Hadopi le FEUILLETON de l'été" ... enfin il reste jusqu'au 21 septembre pour que cela soit encore valable !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2009)

yret a dit:


> n'empêche que le dernier avait raison ...
> 
> et comme la critique est utilisée avec art en France, on n'est pas prêt de voir grand chose changer (depuis l'intérieur) ...
> 
> finalement dans ce débat, je ne trouve vraiment bon que le titre "Hadopi le FEUILLETON de l'été" ... enfin il reste jusqu'au 21 septembre pour que cela soit encore valable !



Il suffira d'ouvrir un nouveau sujet de saison avec un titre plus en rapport : "Les sanglots longs de l'Hadopi en l'automne, bercent mon Mac d'une langueur monotone."


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2009)

Hadopi vu par Marc Dorcel et fils


----------



## boodou (14 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Hadopi vu par Marc Dorcel et fils



Merci pour l'info, je ne savais même pas qui c'était Marc Dorcel ...


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2009)

Il n'y a pas que les forums Mac G qui critiquent la position "donne moi tes sous où tu seras punis. Voici un extrait du courrier des lecteurs de Télérama (n°3113)



> Copies
> 
> Dans les années 1970, j'ai acheté des 45-tours de mes chanteurs préférés, dans les années 1980, j'ai acheté les mêmes titres sur cassettes audio, dans les années 1990, j'ai acheté les mêmes titres sur CD, dans les années 2000, j'ai acheté les mêmes titres pour mon MP3. Les artistes m'ont fait payer quatre fois pour les mêmes titres de chansons qui, les trois dernières fois, ne leur ont demandé aucun travail (simple copie des45-tours ou 33-tours) mais qui leur ont remporté de l'argent. N'est-ce pas du vol ?


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Hadopi vu par Marc Dorcel et fils



Temps X.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2009)

Comme prévu c'est passé&#8230; 

*Les résultats des votes. *

Votants : 527
Majorité absolue : 256
Pour : 285
Contre : 225

Soit 60 voix d'écart en faveur de la loi&#8230;

Suite en commission paritaire puis au conseil constitutionnel&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Alors les filles heureuses ?


----------



## Xman (15 Septembre 2009)

..........


----------



## Hellix06 (15 Septembre 2009)

Ce jour marque le commencement de la plus grosse poilade de tous les temps.

Rendez-vous dans 6mois quand les gens devront commencer à casquer pour le mouchard du gouvernement (c'est déductible des impôts ou il y a un malus écologique dessus? Je sais pas en France on a des centrales nucléaires pour éviter d'utiliser les usines à gaz...)

Avec un peu d'espoir il n'existera pas de déclinaison sur mac avant 3 ans, histoire de faire passer le temps avant que le tout soit mis en terre avec une jolie pierre tombale sur laquelle on pourra lire: Hadopi II, fils de la fausse-couche Hadopi I - 15/09/09- 23/07/2011 (allez on ouvre les paris, 2 ans c'est faisable comme parcours?)

D'ailleurs, (si Mr le député passe par ici) si on est sur mac et qu'on à pas de mouchard sur notre ordi (parce qu'il n'existe pas), comment on fait pour prouver qu'on c'est fait piraté notre WEP ou WPA? Je sais pas, comme c'est un juge qui choisit sans recours, ça se tire à pile ou face?
Avec un peu de chance la jurisprudence creusera un nouveau trou dans la passoire Hadopi, encore un moyen de laisser filer les gens malhonnêtes pendant que les gens mal informés honnêtes se font plumer.

Ce pays part de plus en plus en sucette... 

Quand les pirates se mettront à la la place du chasseur sur internet on fera quoi? On augmentera les impôts et on fera encore plus casquer Mémé qui à du mal à finir les mois à cause de sa petite retraite, pour donner encore plus de moyens à la police du net?

Ce n'est pas à un problème interne que le gouvernement français c'est attaqué... non... le steak est d'ampleur mondiale, et ce n'est pas un petit pays comme le nôtre qui va changer quelque chose quand le gouvernement russe encourage les cyberpirates et que des pays ou aucune réglementation n'existe hébergent des serveurs pirates, proxies et autres vpn...

Tout ceci n'est qu'un bon moyen de faire encore plus d'argent, après les radars automatiques à 3km/h de marge (plus précis qu'un compteur de bagnole, c'est cool!), c'est une amende pour ne pas avoir sécurisé correctement son wifi.

Allez, l'idée d'une licence globale n'était pas si mauvaise... tout le monde s'y retrouverait au final...
Mais pourquoi faire simple quand on peut faire plus tordu, plus pervers et rafler la mise en même temps?


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2009)

Dans un premier temps la réponse est simple et je sais que nous sommes nombreux à l'appliquer&#8230;

Ne plus acheter d'&#339;uvres d'artistes français y compris sur les sites de téléchargement légal&#8230;

Que ce soit musique ou film&#8230;

Aller encore à des concerts car là l'artiste y mouille sa chemise&#8230;

Et pour les films, au vidéo club d'ici ça me coute 1,5&#8364; pour une journée et peut me chaud que le cinéma de quartier ferme&#8230;* :mouais:

Et dans 2 ans quand tout cela se sera cassé la gueule ils nous pondrons quoi ?

Une taxe sur les pâtes pour financer un Johnny nécéssiteux&#8230;

Que les majors crèvent&#8230; !!!

Et je suis gentil là&#8230;

Sorry&#8230; un peu énervé là&#8230; :mouais:

*J'ai un home cinéma et suis pas emmerdé par le bouffeur de popcorn à côté et quend je veux aller pisser je mets sur pause&#8230;


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dans un premier temps la réponse est simple et je sais que nous sommes nombreux à l'appliquer
> 
> Ne plus acheter d'uvres d'artistes français y compris sur les sites de téléchargement légal
> 
> ...



Ça c'est un bon programme ! Et comment et combien j'y souscris, enfin presque  pas la taxe sur les pâtes pour les Johnny nécessiteux. J'ai besoin des pâtes pour les sucres lents


----------



## Gwen (15 Septembre 2009)

ça fait longtemps que je fais attention a ce que j'achète en musique et plus d'artistes français ayant un jour signé un truc pro major (Zazie, Axel Red, Jonasz, Eddy mitchel etc....) avant, j'achetais leurs albums, depuis, je me prive pour écouter de meilleurs assistes. 

Ça ne doit pas leur faire grand tort, mais moi, ça me fait mal au moral de les entendres ces artistes qui crachent sur leurs fans.

Le souci, c'est que les jeunes vont continuer à acheter des musiques de merdes sous forme de sonneries, etc. et l'industrie du coup n'est pas prête de s'écrouler.

Pour le cinéma, c'est pareil, cela fait longtemps que je n'y vais pas. Il y a 10 ans, j'y allais toutes les semaines. Maintenant, quand j'y vais une fois par an c'est le bout du monde et c'est bien parce qu'il y a des Pixar à voir. Une place de ciné avec ma femme, c'est plus cher que la même chose en DVD collector. J'ai vite fait mon choix.


----------



## Raf (15 Septembre 2009)

Moi, je plein les pauvres gars qui vont devoir pondre les décrets d'application !

Notamment concernant le mouchard ! mdr... le pauvre fonctionnaire qui va devoir rédiger ça...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Septembre 2009)

*Au bout du compte, avec Hadopi, les internautes devront, d'un côté acheter un logiciel pour filtrer leur accès à la Toile, et de l'autre, ils paieront plus cher leur abonnement à Internet pour contribuer aux industries culturelles auxquelles ils n'auront plus accès gratuitement... 
Extrait : Loi Hadopi 2 : les internautes paieront deux fois

Je suis contre le Piratage mais cette Loi me Révolte Grandement , pour tout son côté Négative , une loi liberticide ne donnera rien de bon  ...


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2009)

En fait, je ne vois pas trop en quoi ça changerait mes habitudes : je n'achetais déjà pas de disques de tous les braves gens cités ci-devant 

En fait, de mon côté, je m'en fous un peu, du téléchargement et des artistes ; je n'aime pas trop la démagogie du "tout gratuit parce que je peux le prendre sans payer", ni la démagogie du SNEP, de la SACEM, de la RIAA et tous les autres du même genre.
Ce qui me chiffonne davantage, c'est la réflexion, ou son absence, au choix, sur le sujet des nouveaux modes de diffusion, de droits d'auteur, du chamboulement qu'Internet apporte [depuis le temps, on n'a pas l'impression que ça avance beaucoup, dans les esprits ].
Ou, plus généralement, la vision de la société qu'a le gouvernement, donc que la société a d'elle-même (rappelons-nous l'écrasante assise dont il (le gouvernement) dispose : s'il est là, c'est que les gens l'ont voulu). Mais sur ce point, les jeux sont faits.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (15 Septembre 2009)

Au fait qu'en ai-t-il de ce fameux firewall Open Office que l'ex ministre de la culture nous vantait tant ?    

Comment voulez-vous qu'une loi correcte puisse être créée par des personnes qui ne savent même pas de quoi ils causent ? De toute manière ça ne changera en rien les téléchargements illégaux. Ils ont votés une loi sur un problème qui les dépasse


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Septembre 2009)

Si j'avais su, j'aurais fait scientologie en première année... Là au moins, t'as des lois sur mesure par des gens qui s'y connaissent.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220216 a dit:
			
		

> Au fait qu'en ai-t-il de ce fameux firewall Open Office que l'ex ministre de la culture nous vantait tant ?
> 
> Comment voulez-vous qu'une loi correcte puisse être créée par des personnes qui ne savent même pas de quoi ils causent ? De toute manière ça ne changera en rien les téléchargements illégaux. Ils ont votés une loi sur un problème qui les dépasse




C'est vrai ce que tu dis , mais malheureusement certaines personnes même innocentes vont faire les frais de cette loi   dans le cas ou on pirate leur ligne, puisque selon la loi tu es coupable , car tu n'as pas assez bien protégé ton ordinateur , je pense aux novices aux handicapés enfin à tous ceux qui ne savent pas très bien comment faire ... et d'ailleurs même avec une bonne protection on est jamais à l'abris de rien (donc il est possible d'être coupable sans avoir piraté!) ...et pour les autres il ne reste plus que la prudence...  
*Cette loi est d'une incohérence totale .


----------



## tatouille (16 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Si j'avais su, j'aurais fait scientologie en première année... Là au moins, t'as des lois sur mesure par des gens qui s'y connaissent.



bah oui ils ont bien compris ce bon Antoine "Rien ne se perd, rien ne se crée, tout se transforme en dollars"


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> En fait, je ne vois pas trop en quoi ça changerait mes habitudes : je n'achetais déjà pas de disques de tous les braves gens cités ci-devant
> 
> En fait, de mon côté, je m'en fous un peu, du téléchargement et des artistes ; je n'aime pas trop la démagogie du "tout gratuit parce que je peux le prendre sans payer", ni la démagogie du SNEP, de la SACEM, de la RIAA et tous les autres du même genre.
> Ce qui me chiffonne davantage, c'est la réflexion, ou son absence, au choix, sur le sujet des nouveaux modes de diffusion, de droits d'auteur, du chamboulement qu'Internet apporte [depuis le temps, on n'a pas l'impression que ça avance beaucoup, dans les esprits ].
> Ou, plus généralement, la vision de la société qu'a le gouvernement, donc que la société a d'elle-même (rappelons-nous l'écrasante assise dont il (le gouvernement) dispose : s'il est là, c'est que les gens l'ont voulu). Mais sur ce point, les jeux sont faits.



Nous sommes au moins deux. Je n'achète plus de disque depuis une quinzaine d'années, hormis quelques-uns, exclusivement de la musique classique parce que je ne les avais pas encore, ou de "vieux chanteurs ou groupes", endommagés que je change. Et je ne télécharge pas, ne l'ayant jamais fait, et n'ayant pas le goût de le faire, préférant disposer d'un support où tout est inscrit, et non pas partiellement (MP3, AAC). Donc, Hadopi, connais pas !

Le vrai débat ne concerne pas Hapdopi. Comme l'a dit justement Bompi c'est la vision de la société, qu'ont nos gouvernants et leur chef. Hadopi n'est qu'une caisse de raisonnance, une loi qui a tenté de passer par-dessus la loi. C'est un épisode ultramédiatisé par tous, aussi bien les partisans que les opposants, qui a eut et a encore le mérite de masquer, de cacher même, des actions beaucoup plus subtiles. Un homme politique a récemment mis en lumière que le fondement des "libéraux français" est de détruire l'égalitarisme républicain pour le remplacer par un égalitarisme méritocratique, c'est-à-dire d'instituer un système d'adoubement qui divise la société en trois parties, ceux qui sont en haut et ceux qui sont en bas, et ceux qui sont au milieu, venus du bas adoubés par ceux qui sont en haut, et jetés ensuite lorsqu'ils n'ont plus d'utilité. C'est ainsi qu'on use du pouvoir de façon arbitraire. On (le pouvoir) présente des mesures que l'on (le peuple) a la faiblesse de croire qu'elles sont débattues et adoptées démocratiquement au parlement (Hadopi est un bon exemple). Mais les vraies mesures, les importantes mesures, sont mises en place d'une autre manière : le paquet fiscal, première entorse visible à l'égalitarisme républicain ; la tentative en cours d'inféoder le Pouvoir Judiciaire au Pouvoir Excécutif (Montesquieu doit se retourner dans sa tombe) ; la suppression (d'un trait de plume) du poste, ô combien utile, de la "défendeure des enfants" pour, soit-disant, inscrire cette institution dans un ensemble plus vaste (lequel ?) alors que de nombreux occidentaux ont adopté ce principe d'institution ; l'accroissement de la fiscalisation qui touche les moins aisés protégés, eux par le bouclier fiscal.

La démocratie, ne l'oublions pas, mène à tout, y compris à la dictature. Bien en entendu, nous n'en sommes pas là. Mais nous nous dirigeons vers une société inégalitaire où les plus faibles seront toujours de plus en plus faibles,  les plus forts seront toujours de plus en plus forts, et ceux qui ne sont ni les plus faibles, ni les plus forts, seront à la merci de ceux qui détiennent le Pouvoir. Un exemple flagrant : la manière dont certaines entreprises "managent" leur personnel et poussent certains de leur membre à un geste ultime et désespéré. Alors, sous couvert de démocraties, donc d'élections désignant le "Monarque", la transformation de notre société est en mouvement. Mais le peuple n'en a pas conscience, et préfère télécharger gratuitement des "uvres ineptes", et idolâtrer les artistes partisans de la Loi Hadopi, c'est-àdire de la protection et de l'accroissement de leurs revenus. C'est bien plus drôle que d'écouter les propos des politiques, qu'ils soient gouvernants ou opposants. Et encore plus de réfléchir à la transformation réelle de la société sous l'influence d'Internet. Hier, ou avant-hier, le principal conseiller de l'Élysée n'a-t-il pas affirmé sur France Inter qu'il fallait absolument s'occuper, non pas uniquement des tuyaux, mais aussi de ce qui y circule (en référence à l'affaire Hortefeux).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Hier, ou avant-hier, le principal conseiller de l'Élysée n'a-t-il pas affirmé sur France Inter qu'il fallait absolument s'occuper, non pas uniquement des tuyaux, mais aussi de ce qui y circule (en référence à l'affaire Hortefeux).



Avant qu'ils contrôlent Internet (ce qui semble être leur rêve secret) il passera beaucoup d'eau sous les ponts. Des tonnes d'eau.


----------



## bompi (16 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Avant qu'ils contrôlent Internet (ce qui semble être leur rêve secret) il passera beaucoup d'eau sous les ponts. Des tonnes d'eau.


Faut voir. Disons que cela ne peut pas se faire aussi simplement qu'en Chine, par exemple. Mais il y a des moyens et des fins que l'on peut utiliser pour cela, même en démocratie.

Exemple : Je lisais l'année dernière un livre sur une affaire judiciaire célèbre (et sordide) s'étant déroulée au XIXe siècle au Royaume-Uni. L'auteure montre bien à quel point les Anglais (les autres Britanniques, je ne sais pas ) étaient alors attachés à leur liberté individuelle, au respect de la vie privée et toutes ces sortes de choses. 150 ans et quelques dizaines d'attentats (irlandais, barbus) plus tard, le Royaume-Uni est un pays sous haute surveillance, avec des millions de CCTV, des écoutes, une possibilité de garde à vue passablement longue [de mémoire 28 jours mais Brown voulait, un temps, l'allonger] pour les suspects de terrorrisme etc. Bref : les Anglais ont parfaitement consenti à être scrutés par leur gouvernement pour « de bonnes raisons », tout en continuant à croire qu'ils sont libres comme l'air.

Je trouve que l'administration chinoise a de la chance car elle n'a pas besoin de faire des lois Hadopi idiotes. Il lui suffit de décréter et intimer l'ordre de filtrer ceci ou cela. Tous les gouvernements occidentaux lui envient cette latitude et feront leur possible pour y parvenir.


PS : pour le bien du débat [et par respect pour nos amis auvergnats] j'aimerais qu'on laisse l'histoire de M. Hortefeux en-dehors de ce fil  Merci


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Septembre 2009)

Ils ouvrent la voie à tous les protocoles cryptés, les FilesharingMute, Vuze et autres Tor...
Et là; il ne peuvent rien y faire. Rien.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Jaynie a dit:


> C'est vrai ce que tu dis , mais malheureusement certaines personnes même innocentes vont faire les frais de cette loi   dans le cas ou on pirate leur ligne, puisque selon la loi tu es coupable , car tu n'as pas assez bien protégé ton ordinateur , je pense aux novices aux handicapés enfin à tous ceux qui ne savent pas très bien comment faire ... et d'ailleurs même avec une bonne protection on est jamais à l'abris de rien (donc il est possible d'être coupable sans avoir piraté!) ...et pour les autres il ne reste plus que la prudence...
> *Cette loi est d'une incohérence totale .



Faut voir le bon côté des choses, ça va forcer tout le monde à devenir un vrai administrateur système, connaitre la différence entre une clé WEP et WPA, modifier la clé tous les mois, savoir se servir des iptables, gérer des règles de firewalling en entrée mais aussi en sortie, filtrer les addresses MAC etc.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Comme prévu c'est passé
> 
> *Les résultats des votes. *
> 
> ...



Détail des votes

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h16 ----------




			
				[Vezøul]Numerø41;5220432 a dit:
			
		

> Faut voir le bon côté des choses, ça va forcer tout le monde à devenir un vrai administrateur système, connaitre la différence entre une clé WEP et WPA, modifier la clé tous les mois, savoir se servir des iptables, gérer des règles de firewalling en entrée mais aussi en sortie, filtrer les addresses MAC etc.



Vu comme ça, ça change tout.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Et puis ça va relancer l'économie avec l'achat de firewall et le formations que devront prendre les gens. Fini la crise pour le secteur informatique. Reste plus qu'à réussir à forcer le contribuable à acheter de la bagnole. Genre un accident aussi bénin soit-il et en tôle si on a pas une voiture de moins de 2 ans


----------



## fpoil (16 Septembre 2009)

Cela va favoriser le F2F (friends to friends) sous tor, les proxies et autre vpn délocalisés (j'ai une invit pour ipredator mais pas eu le temps d'aller faire un tour)


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Il est clair, comme le disait Fab Fab, que les protocoles cryptés seront utilisés par tous les pirates, ainsi que les proxy anonymes, et comme tu dis, le F2F, déjà très répandu ne risque pas de décroitre.


----------



## rizoto (16 Septembre 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> Cela va favoriser le F2F (friends to friends) sous tor, les proxies et autre vpn délocalisés (j'ai une invit pour ipredator mais pas eu le temps d'aller faire un tour)




globalement, Ipdred ator fonctionne bien. on a une adresse IP a Lund en Suede! Mais certains sites (comme macge) ne sont plus accessibles. Par contre, je n'ai pas encore fait de test sur du p2p. Enfin la societe se reserve le droit de fournir ta véritable adresse IP si tu risques une peine supérieur a 2 ans de prisons. (a mon avis, c'est pour éviter l'utilisation de ce VPN dans des cas bien plus grave que le téléchargement de "Anna Bot" )


----------



## Cricri (16 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ils ouvrent la voie à tous les protocoles cryptés, les FilesharingMute, Vuze et autres Tor...
> Et là; il ne peuvent rien y faire. Rien.



Vuze c'est crypté ? Je n'ai rien à changer alors?


Hadopi c'est seulement pour les cons : 


> Franck Riester, le rapporteur (UMP) : Sur la question des proxys, nous avons toujours dit que nous n'escomptions pas éradiquer totalement le téléchargement illégal sur Internet, mais que nous souhaitions le complexifier et le ralentir fortement, afin que les internautes changent leur comportement et téléchargent légalement, ce qui permet de financer la création. Il est donc évident qu'un certain nombre d'internautes seront suffisamment malins pour contourner le dispositif technique. Mais cela restera une minorité.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

> Franck Riester, le rapporteur (UMP) : Il est donc évident qu'un certain nombre d'internautes seront suffisamment malins pour contourner le dispositif technique. Mais cela restera une minorité.



Et lui est suffisamment neuneu pour l'avoir voté sachant cela et le pire c'est que dans son cas c'est une majorité


----------



## fpoil (16 Septembre 2009)

les échanges sont cryptés mais pas les ip, en rien le cryptage des échanges sur les réseaux p2p ne masque ton ip ou te rend anonyme...

seuls les proxies, vpn (s'ils ne conservent pas ton ip) et les nouveaux réseaux tor, etc d'assurent un semblant voir un complet anonymat


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Septembre 2009)

Non, mais comme je le disais, cette loi va avoir pour but de faire évoluer les techniques de piratage... On  aura le droit à des protocoles de cryptage de données plus complexes, des téléchargements plus rapides pour diminuer les temps d'exposition et pleins d'autres bonus que ces chers développeurs mettront en oeuvre pour continuer d'avoir un travail.

J'ai récemment lu un article montrant quelques techniques permettant aux autorités de choper les pirates: ils créent un fichier spécial pour chaque oeuvre que l'on désire contrôler. Ce dernier est capable de reconnaitre n'importe que image, film ou musique qui transite sur les sites de P2P en rapport avec ce dernier. Si c'est le cas, les flics du net se font passer pour un seeder ou un leecher (donneur ou receveur) afin de récolter les IP des autres demandeurs ou donneurs.
Le truc, c'est qu'au moindre cryptage, au moindre mot de passe, le fichier passe pour une archive "banale" et il devient rapidement difficile d'en identifier le contenu.

Bien sur il existe d'autres méthodes, mais pour dire qu'il ne faut vraiment pas grand chose pour contourner le problème.

Il est impossible d'appliquer cette loi correctement, tout comme il est impossible d'interdire l'échanger de fichiers sur clé USB, ou de faire respecter sa loi dans les autres pays.

Je ne dis pas ça pour me rassurer ou rassurer quiconque, c'est juste la pure et simple vérité.
Avec l'informatique, tout est possible, pour le meilleur et pour le pire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (16 Septembre 2009)

Concernant la vitesse de téléchargement il ne faut pas rêver cela dépend du débit que t'offres ton FAI en aucun cas le développeur va te créer un algorithme magique te permettant de télécharger un fichier d'un même poids en 56k aussi rapidement qu'une ligne ADSL. Maintenant avoir des algorithmes de compressions meilleur pourquoi pas. Ce qui est sûr c'est que les algorithmes de cryptages et les protocoles les incluant seront sans nul doute plus mit en valeur désormais.


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5221044 a dit:
			
		

> Concernant la vitesse de téléchargement il ne faut pas rêver cela dépend du débit que t'offres ton FAI en aucun cas le développeur va te créer un algorithme magique te permettant de télécharger un fichier d'un même poids en 56k aussi rapidement qu'une ligne ADSL. Maintenant avoir des algorithmes de compressions meilleur pourquoi pas. Ce qui est sûr c'est que les algorithmes de cryptages et les protocoles les incluant seront sans nul doute plus mit en valeur désormais.



Tout à fait, je disais ceci tout en pensant bien évidemment que ce serait les techniques de cryptage et de masquage des IPs qui seraient privilégiées.

D'ailleurs tu viens de mettre le doigt sur une chose bien intéressante. Le fait d'avoir un internet très rapide n'est-il pas une incitation au piratage? C'est quoi l'utilité de charger une page web en 0,01 sec à la place de 0,05sec? Qu'est-ce qui nécessiterait un débit aussi important à part un téléchargement de fichiers volumineux (films, albums, jeux piratés...)


----------



## Romuald (16 Septembre 2009)

En tous cas, ça ne traîne pas


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Septembre 2009)

Petite faq Hadopi II : http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/chat/2009/09/15/hadopi-et-maintenant_1240658_651865.html

Ne pas faire attention au titre, risque de mort par arrêt cardiaque suite à un rire nerveux.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Septembre 2009)

Y'a un truc qui m'échappe, on surveille les téléchargement parce qu'il y a des pirates, pourquoi ne surveille-t-on pas l'alcool parce qu'il y a des alcooliques ?


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Septembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Y'a un truc qui m'échappe, on surveille les téléchargement parce qu'il y a des pirates, pourquoi ne surveille-t-on pas l'alcool parce qu'il y a des alcooliques ?



C'est différent : le téléchargement est l'effet des pirates, l'alcool est la cause des alcooliques...


----------



## macinside (16 Septembre 2009)

Et surtout l'alcool rapporte a l'état


----------



## l'écrieur (16 Septembre 2009)

Le peer-to-peer, c'est quoi ? Version 2.0 par Bakchich


[DM]xahm3e_hadopi-le-retour-du-pire-du-pire_news[/DM]


----------



## tatouille (16 Septembre 2009)

bon le peer to peer c'est toujours pas ca, meme pour les journalistes...

le peer-to-peer, avantages (c'est pourquoi la telephonie, internet ... c'est du peer-to-peer)

j'ai un gros fichier je le partage avec 1 personne, nous sommes maintenant deux a avoir la copie, une troisieme personne se presente cette personne va donc pouvoir telecharger de deux sources 50% de personne1 et 50% de personne2 (c'est pour faire simple pour les neuneux), ce qui allege la charge de celui qui provide (provider), et ansi de suite ecetera exponentiel,

donc le peer-to-peer ca a toujours rien avoir avec le telechargement illegal,  le peer-to-peer c'est comment fonctionne tous nos reseaux de communication, ca commence a etre penible cette association d'egalité entre un phenomene et une technique de transfert de data.
*
EN 2009 TOUT RESEAU DE COMMUNICATION EGALE P2P C EST UNE TECHNIQUE DE TRANSFERT DE DONNEE QUE LE MONDE ENTIER UTILISE CA N'A PAS D'ASSOCIATION DIRECTE AVEC LE PIRATAGE, C'EST PAS PARCE LES BRAQUEURS DE BANQUE SAVENT CONDUIRE QUE LE PROBLEME EST LA VOITURE
VOILA UN PEU LE NIVEAU...
*


----------



## l'écrieur (17 Septembre 2009)

Heu... Ben non, mon tatouille. Tout réseau de communication n'est pas basé sur du P2P, en 2009. Il y a encore un paquet de réseaux en client-serveur. Un gros gros paquet.
Mais là où tu as raison, c'est que le peer-to-peer sert à bien d'autres choses qu'à partager du contenu illégalement.


Tiens, d'ailleurs, le streaming, ce modèle mis en exergue par les promoteurs de la loi hadopi, ça rapporte combien aux artistes ? Pas bezef, visiblement.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Septembre 2009)

Après Hadopi, les nouvelles techniques de piratage


----------



## bompi (17 Septembre 2009)

Amusant.
Disons que l'on peut s'attendre à Hadopi 3 pour les Newsgroups. Pour les VPN, c'est plus délicat.


----------



## Romuald (17 Septembre 2009)

Et pendant ce temps, certains ont de bonnes idées, qui en plus ont l'air rentables (et démontrent que l'équation "un téléchargement = une vente perdue" est fausse) :

le prochain album des smashing pumpkins telechargeable gratuitement sur internet


----------



## yvos (17 Septembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps, certains ont de bonnes idées, qui en plus ont l'air rentables (et démontrent que l'équation "un téléchargement = une vente perdue" est fausse) :
> 
> le prochain album des smashing pumpkins telechargeable gratuitement sur internet




En même temps, ce n'est pas totalement n'importe qui non plus et ce n'est pas nouveau...valable pour certains artistes, mais probablement pas pour tous. Pour générer des revenus tout en mettant à disposition du gratuit, encore faut-il disposer d'une base solide, non? Surtout qu'en l'occurrence, les revenus générés le sont grâce à des éditions collector pour lesquels les fans sont prêts à lâcher pas mal.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Amusant.
> Disons que l'on peut s'attendre à Hadopi 3 pour les Newsgroups. Pour les VPN, c'est plus délicat.



Je pense que cette hypothèse dépendra beaucoup de la décision du Conseil Constitutionnel concernant Hadopi 2 (si il y repasse bien entendu). Dans le cas où le CC censure de nouveau le texte, je ne suis pas sûr que le gouvernement tente le diable une troisième fois.


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2009)

Hadopi 2 va passer au Conseil Constitutionnel à la demande du PS (source : Le monde).


----------



## xao85 (17 Septembre 2009)

Et espérons qu'elle s'y empalera comme la première fois!


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le peer-to-peer, c'est quoi ? Version 2.0 par Bakchich
> 
> 
> [DM]xahm3e_hadopi-le-retour-du-pire-du-pire_news[/DM]



Vraiment consternant.

Je ne dis pas ça pour les partisans hadopistes, mais aussi pour l'opposition.
Comment peut-on s'attaquer ou défendre quelque chose que l'on ne connait pas?
Franchement, c'est catastrophique de voir comment des décisions de cette importance sont prises, sans avoir chercher à comprendre le problème et les modes de fonctionnement de la chose. 

Si il y a bien une chose que je hais par dessus tout dans ce monde, c'est bien l'incompétence. Pas l'ignorance, non, on ne peut pas tout savoir, mais le fait de voter aveuglément à une chose simplement parce que les majors bourrés de fric jusqu'au cou crient à l'injustice c'est bien de l'idiotie suprême, rien d'autre.
Et les partis vautours qui veulent se faire passer pour les sauveurs du peuple juste pour avoir plus de sièges et plus de voix pour les présidentielles n'en valent pas mieux.

Je suis dégouté que cette loi soit passée à l'assemblée, mais c'était bien prévisible. Maintenant, on espère voir le Hadopi 1 se reproduire, sans grand espoir.

PS: j'ai beaucoup aimé la question sur le "bonheuromètre" sarkosien. Bien plus important que les lois régissant une chose aussi commune qu'est internet et les libertés qui y sont associées


----------



## mi.cabrita (17 Septembre 2009)

C'est une calamité! C'est quoi ces politiciens?! Quel outrage, quelle honte, que ces guignols (l'émission de canal porte bien son nom) qui "décident" sans prendre connaissance du sujet et qui abattent leurs jeux sans avoir de cartes en mains. Je garde un tout petit espoir (il s'amenuit de jour en jour) que les autres grandes décisions politiques ne se tirent pas à la courte-paille par de puériles incompétents. Mais c'est presque espérer par principe, on ne sait jamais, des fois que l'humanité aurait un sursaut de dignité. J'en doute...


----------



## Raf (17 Septembre 2009)

@Helix06 : Tu viens de découvrir le lobbying, ou comment des entreprises, "des groupes d'intérêt" cherchent à influencer les personnes qui prennent des décisions politiques. C'est pas nouveau...

Au USA, le lobbying est très réglementé et déclaré. Par exemple Apple a dépensé 390 000 $ à 450 000 $ par trimestre en 2008 en lobbying. Il serait intéressant de faire la même chose en France, ce qui loin d'être le cas.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Septembre 2009)

Raf a dit:


> ce qui loin d'être le cas.



Bieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeen sûr...


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

De l'autre côté du "Channel"...


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> De l'autre côté du "Channel"...



Très bon article, plein de vérité. Franchement, ou est le mal à avoir une licence globale? Retirez la taxe sur la copies sur des supports physiques, les baladeurs et les connexions internet, et proposez une licence globale! Qui viendra se plaindre? Un moyen de se faire connaitre pour les petits artistes, une meilleure promotion des concerts,, tout le monde y gagne au final! Et pour ceux qui ne veulent pas: surveillez leur ip pour voir qui c'est qui télécharge le plus...

HS: moi qui aimait Iron Maiden depuis un bout de temps, me revoilà conquis. Pour le cas de Lily Allen, je ne comprends pas... Ce n'est pas elle qui, entre 2005 et 2007 c'est fait connaitre par internet grace à MySpace en publiant ses démos sur le net? En plus de manquer de puissance vocale, elle n'a pas beaucoup de mémoire... pauvre enfant...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Pour le cas de Lily Allen, je ne comprends pas... Ce n'est pas elle qui, entre 2005 et 2007 c'est fait connaitre par internet grace à MySpace en publiant ses démos sur le net? En plus de manquer de puissance vocale, elle n'a pas beaucoup de mémoire... pauvre enfant...



Il y a quand même une petite différence entre publier certains de ses morceaux sur le net pour se faire connaître et voir ses albums piratés, non?


----------



## tatouille (17 Septembre 2009)

moi j'attend le premier mouchar pour en faire un clone libre dont le tcp filter ne renvoit pas toutes les packets ou les deteriores volontairements  on va bien s'amuser, non mais serieusement l'histoire du mouchar ca fait rigoler n'importe quel network ingeneer, y a pas 36 solutions pour spy les packets, et rien ne t'empeche de le tromper et d'ecouter sur une autre interface je forward ce que je veux surtout a un logiciel local, il prennent vraiment les gens pour des cons les gas qui ont inventé l'histoire du mouchar, je lui donne pas 15 jours de vie avant que tout le monde maitrise la technique anti-mouchard explications qui fleuriront sur les blogs


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Septembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Il y a quand même une petite différence entre publier certains de ses morceaux sur le net pour se faire connaître et voir ses albums piratés, non?



Fais gaffe : il va te dire que Lui fait correctement son travail, contrairement à toi...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Fais gaffe : il va te dire que Lui fait correctement son travail, contrairement à toi...



Pardon 
J'ai pas compris là.


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Fais gaffe : il va te dire que Lui fait correctement son travail, contrairement à toi...



Quelle belle preuve de maturité. Je ne vois pas en quoi des commentaires personnels sont en rapport avec le sujet. Mais bon, si ça te fait plaisir...

On rigolera quand on verra une prolifération du DDL et des proxies. Ce n'est pas à un jeune comme moi qui est né avec une souris dans les mains que tu vas apprendre la suite des évènements. La prochaine fois, répond par MP, ça évitera aux autres de devoir te supporter pendant que tu racontes ta vie, dont, on en a, excuse moi du terme, rien à battre.

PS, pour me rabaisser à ton niveau, afin que tu ne te sentes pas trop seul, je ne vois pas pourquoi je me tairais, tu n'as aucun droit de me dire de me taire, nous sommes sur un forum d'expression, et j'ai pour habitude d'argumenter chacun de mes dires, de manière plus ou moins bonne, personne n'étant parfait. Maintenant, que tu sois député ou éboueur, je ne vois qu'une chose, tu me manques de respect et tu me prends pour un abruti, et ça, je ne le laisse pas passer.

Maintenant que je n'ai plus rien à te dire, merci de te trouver une autre personne pour déverser ta haine de sexagénaire frustré.

PS: les modos, nettoyez tout ce flood, je n'ai plus rien à rajouter. Merci.


----------



## tirhum (17 Septembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Fais gaffe : il va te dire que Lui fait correctement son travail, contrairement à toi...





Hellix06 a dit:


> Ce n'est pas à *un jeune comme moi* qui est né avec une souris dans les mains que tu vas apprendre la suite des évènements.
> 
> Maintenant que je n'ai plus rien à te dire, merci de te trouver une autre personne pour déverser ta haine de *sexagénaire frustré*.


Vous devez avoir grosso-merdo...
À peu près le même âge !!... :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (18 Septembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous devez avoir grosso-merdo...
> À peu près le même âge !!... :rateau: :rateau:



va falloir vraiment qu ils prennent un bain de boue en string


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Septembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Je pense que cette hypothèse dépendra beaucoup de la décision du Conseil Constitutionnel concernant Hadopi 2 (si il y repasse bien entendu). Dans le cas où le CC censure de nouveau le texte, je ne suis pas sûr que le gouvernement tente le diable une troisième fois.



Oui mais 

Il faut être attentif à l'obstination du pouvoir qui ne renoncera peut-être pas. J'ai lu hier qu'un renouvellement partiel des membres du CC était proche, et les "favoris" du monarque ont été cités. N'est-ce pas là l'occasion de commencer l'investissement (au sens militaire du mot) du CC, rare réduit de résistance ?


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2009)

Honnêtement j'en ai aucune idée, c'est une possibilité j'imagine. Maintenant comme je ne suis pas vraiment familier avec les subtilités des nominations au CC,  je me garderais de tout jugement hâtif.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Septembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Oui mais
> 
> Il faut être attentif à l'obstination du pouvoir qui ne renoncera peut-être pas. J'ai lu hier qu'un renouvellement partiel des membres du CC était proche, et les "favoris" du monarque ont été cités. N'est-ce pas là l'occasion de commencer l'investissement (au sens militaire du mot) du CC, rare réduit de résistance ?



Je parierai volontiers en qu'en cas de rejet du texte par le conseil constitutionnel on repartira pour un tour avec un Hadopi 3.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Septembre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> Et surtout l'alcool rapporte a l'état


Non, pas au final (le coût est en fait très élevé). Mais le travail et la présence des lobbies alcooliers à l'Assemblée Nationale est tout à fait comparable à celui de l'industrie audiovisuelle (peut-être encore plus puissant, car il faut bien faire vivre nos chers surproducteurs viniculteurs...) Mais ce n'est pas le sujet du fil...



iDuck a dit:


> Après Hadopi, les nouvelles techniques de piratage


Les serveurs de news peu regardants à propos des groupes qu'ils relaient et à longue durée de rétention (les messages sont archivés sur de longues durées (3 à 6 mois), éliminant le caractère volatile des serveurs de news classiques) se multiplient et sont redoutables. Ils permettent souvent en prime de très  hauts débits et un cryptage SSL... Le type : GigaNews...
Le paradoxe, c'est que c'est payant. Donc on paye pour pirater, autant d'argent qu'on ne mettra pas dans une offre légale !  On en pleurerait.
Et tout de même quel gâchis entièrement de la responsabilité des Majors qui sont passées totalement à côté de la "révolution numérique" !
14 ans d'internet grand public, des débits hallucinants pour monsieur tout le monde et toujours aucune offre de téléchargement légal de films ou de musique en format natif, non compressé ou même compressés par des formats non destructifs... Alors que pour ce qui est des "offres" illégales...


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je parierai volontiers en qu'en cas de rejet du texte par le conseil constitutionnel on repartira pour un tour avec un Hadopi 3.



Pour ça il faudrait que ça n'éternue en masse dans l'hémicycle


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour ça il faudrait que ça n'éternue en masse dans l'hémicycle



Pour bloquer tout vote, la gauche avait un moyen simple : envoyer un député toussotant, un peu fiévreux, racontant très fort à qui veut l'entendre que sa femme a la grippe A. En combien de secondes se serait vidé l'hémicycle ?


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je parierai volontiers en qu'en cas de rejet du texte par le conseil constitutionnel on repartira pour un tour avec un Hadopi 3.



Je partage ce point de vue 

L'une des caractéristiques du pouvoir en place est l'obstination. Hadopi 3 occupant la scène pour encore de longs mois, c'est l'occasion pour tenter de réduire l'îlot de résistance que constitue le CC dont les membres les plus influents sont deux anciens Présidents de la République, et le président actuel du CC, choisi  par le précédent Président de la République. Mais le *mode de nomination et de renouvellement (voir ici)* peut modifier l'équilibre et la résistance du CC aux tentatives de formulation de lois "hors la loi".


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Septembre 2009)

> Le Conseil constitutionnel français est composé de neuf membres nommés pour neuf ans, et renouvelés par tiers tous les trois ans



Et si on regarde le lien donnée seul 3 sont renouvelables en 2010. La présentation d'Hadopi 2 devant le CC devant se faire avant la fin de l'année 2009 ce sera donc devant les mêmes sages ayant modifié la première moutûre et qui n'apprécieront pas forcément d'être pris pour des c0ns&#8230;

A moins d'envoyer des portes flingues le CC restera en l'état jusqu'en 2010&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Septembre 2009)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Tout à fait, je disais ceci tout en pensant bien évidemment que ce serait les techniques de cryptage et de masquage des IPs qui seraient privilégiées.
> 
> D'ailleurs tu viens de mettre le doigt sur une chose bien intéressante. Le fait d'avoir un internet très rapide n'est-il pas une incitation au piratage? C'est quoi l'utilité de charger une page web en 0,01 sec à la place de 0,05sec? Qu'est-ce qui nécessiterait un débit aussi important à part un téléchargement de fichiers volumineux (films, albums, jeux piratés...)



C'est simple, pour envoyer des données de toute urgence entre ton centre R&D à paris et ton centre de maintenance en Inde fait une comparaison entre le téléchargement sur le net et l'envoie d'un CD par un centre postale et tu verras.   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h24 ----------




Dos Jones a dit:


> Et si on regarde le lien donnée seul 3 sont renouvelables en 2010. La présentation d'Hadopi 2 devant le CC devant se faire avant la fin de l'année 2009 ce sera donc devant les mêmes sages ayant modifié la première moutûre et qui n'apprécieront pas forcément d'être pris pour des c0ns



J'aimerais que ce soit vrai mais ne soit pas trop sûr de toi


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et si on regarde le lien donnée seul 3 sont renouvelables en 2010. La présentation d'Hadopi 2 devant le CC devant se faire avant la fin de l'année 2009 ce sera donc devant les mêmes sages ayant modifié la première moutûre et qui n'apprécieront pas forcément d'être pris pour des c0ns
> 
> A moins d'envoyer des portes flingues le CC restera en l'état jusqu'en 2010 :mouais:



Sans doute, mais Hadopi peut devenir Hadopi 3, puis Hadopi 4, etc jusqu'à ce que ça passe d'ici à 2012


----------



## l'écrieur (18 Septembre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et si on regarde le lien donnée seul 3 sont renouvelables en 2010. La présentation d'Hadopi 2 devant le CC devant se faire avant la fin de l'année 2009 ce sera donc devant les mêmes sages ayant modifié la première moutûre et qui n'apprécieront pas forcément d'être pris pour des c0ns&#8230;
> 
> A moins d'envoyer des portes flingues le CC restera en l'état jusqu'en 2010&#8230; :mouais:



Oui, il restera en l'état jusqu'en 2010, puisque seront alors renouvelés les membres nommés en 2001.
Soit :
- Olivier Dutheillet de la Mothe, ancien secrétaire général de l'Elysée sous le deuxième mandat de Jacques Chirac, nommé par Chirac Président.
- Dominique Schnapper, une des deux seules femmes du Conseil, fille de Raymond Aron, gaulliste, nommé par le président du Sénat en 2001.
- Pierre Joxe, ancien ministre de l'intérieur de Mitterrand, le dernier des membres nommés par la gauche.

Mais trois nouvelles nominations ne changeront pas vraiment l'équilibre du conseil, dans lequel siège les deux anciens présidents de la république encore en vie (VGE et Chirac), qui ne sont pas là pour passer de la pommade au gouvernement actuel, et qu'il sera toujours présidé par le fidèle chiraquien Debré.

Il y a donc de fortes chances pour que le conseil continue à prendre très au sérieux sont rôle de gardien de la constitution.
Et c'est heureux.

C'est d'ailleurs une des caractéristiques de ces grandes institutions (la présidence de la Cour des Comptes par Seguin est une véritable plaie pour tous les gouvernements de droite qui se sont succédés ces dernières années) : elles prennent leur rôle très au sérieux. Le CC a toujours été, depuis le début de la 5° république, un emmerdeur de gouvernement. Parce qu'on abdique pas son pouvoir, surtout quand il est suprême.


----------



## iluro_64 (18 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Oui, il restera en l'état jusqu'en 2010, puisque seront alors renouvelés les membres nommés en 2001.
> Soit :
> - Olivier Dutheillet de la Mothe, ancien secrétaire général de l'Elysée sous le deuxième mandat de Jacques Chirac, nommé par Chirac Président.
> - Dominique Schnapper, une des deux seules femmes du Conseil, fille de Raymond Aron, gaulliste, nommé par le président du Sénat en 2001.
> ...




Tout à fait d'accord.
Dans le cadre du prochain renouvellement du CC, compte tenu du fait que les trois présidences sont "sarkosistes" la question qui se posera est l'influence des trois nouveaux promus. Minoritaire sans doute. Par contre, en 2013, si le président actuel est réélu, on doit considérer que six des neufs sièges seront "sarkosistes", majoritaires face à Debré, Chirac et VGE, si tous les trois ont survécu jusque-là. On peut aussi penser que dans l'ordre de leur âge, les trois irréductibles n'atteindront peut-être pas tous l'échéance de 2013.
Le basculement de la majorité du CC n'est sans doute pas pour 2010, mais elle peut basculer avant 2013, et au plus tard en 2013. La voie sera alors "libre".


----------



## Dos Jones (18 Septembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord.
> Dans le cadre du prochain renouvellement du CC, compte tenu du fait que les trois présidences sont "sarkosistes" la question qui se posera est l'influence des trois nouveaux promus. Minoritaire sans doute. Par contre, en 2013, si le président actuel est réélu, on doit considérer que six des neufs sièges seront "sarkosistes", majoritaires face à Debré, Chirac et VGE, si tous les trois ont survécu jusque-là. On peut aussi penser que dans l'ordre de leur âge, les trois irréductibles n'atteindront peut-être pas tous l'échéance de 2013.
> Le basculement de la majorité du CC n'est sans doute pas pour 2010, mais elle peut basculer avant 2013, et au plus tard en 2013. La voie sera alors "libre".


Et on en sera à Rambo Hadopi XVI


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Septembre 2009)

Ouais enfin là c'est un peu tiré par les cheveux quand même. Je ne pense pas que la présidence prévoit ses projets de loi dans l'optique de les faire passer au forceps au bout de 5 ans de bataille rangée. 

M'enfin, on verra déjà ce qu'il adviendra de la v2...après c'est une autre histoire.


----------



## tatouille (18 Septembre 2009)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Non, pas au final (le coût est en fait très élevé). Mais le travail et la présence des lobbies alcooliers à l'Assemblée Nationale est tout à fait comparable à celui de l'industrie audiovisuelle (peut-être encore plus puissant, car il faut bien faire vivre nos chers surproducteurs viniculteurs...) Mais ce n'est pas le sujet du fil...
> 
> 
> Les serveurs de news peu regardants à propos des groupes qu'ils relaient et à longue durée de rétention (les messages sont archivés sur de longues durées (3 à 6 mois), éliminant le caractère volatile des serveurs de news classiques) se multiplient et sont redoutables. Ils permettent souvent en prime de très  hauts débits et un cryptage SSL... Le type : GigaNews...
> ...




si aux US ca existe cela s'appele Netflix tu recois des dvd par la poste et les renvoyer par la poste ou simplement tu peux visioner en HD en ligne, tous les pays ne sont pas au moyen-ages mais encore une fois cette offre a ete creer par un challenger pas par une major (je paye 12$/month et c'est a volonte, beaucoup  de series qui sont en ligne aussi et pas les veilles, meme celle qui sont en cours moyenant un leger decalage de 1 a 3 semaines ...) et comme ils sont devenus populaires comme itunes les majors les suient comme des petits chiens...

j'aimerais bien voir une etude aux US avant Netflix / apres Netflix je suis sur qu'on n'y apprendrait beaucoup ... et ca clourait definitevement le bec aux arguments hadopistes


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Septembre 2009)

Neutralité du Net : lettre ouverte au Parlement européen

Libres et gratuits !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2009)

Pour ceux que seraient intéressés, le vote de l'Hadopi en direct de l'assemblée.

Le résultat ne fait aucun doute, mais bon, c'est à titre informatif.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Septembre 2009)

Hadopi 2, ultime vote : 258 voix pour, 131 contre


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Septembre 2009)

Comme je l'ai dit aussi sur PcImpact :

Parallèlement, il y a le procès Clearstream qui a commençé hier, procès dans lequel un ancien premier ministre de Chirac se trouve confronté au président actuel... 

Le président Chirac, membre du conseil constitutionnel, lui fera pas de cadeau sur cette loi auquel le nabot tiens tant... 

Pour l'instant je reste confiant...

Plus qu'a attendre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2009)

Hadopi 2 adoptée dans l'indifférence générale


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2009)

*Hadopi : l'avenir des journalistes menacé ?*


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hadopi : l'avenir des journalistes menacé ?*



Normal, Hadopi c'est fait pour que les gros exploitant se gave encore plus qu'avant et non pour que les petits artistes puissent vivre donc pourquoi ne pas y inclure les journalistes ? Ca serait bête de ne pas faire d'une pierre deux coups et ainsi en faire profiter l'ami Bolloré (entre autre)


----------



## boodou (23 Septembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5228218 a dit:
			
		

> Normal, Hadopi c'est fait pour que les gros exploitant se gave encore plus qu'avant et non pour que les petits artistes puissent vivre donc pourquoi ne pas y inclure les journalistes ? Ca serait bête de ne pas faire d'une pierre deux coups et ainsi en faire profiter l'ami Bolloré (entre autre)



Tu vois le mal partout toi  
C'est pas bon esprit pour sortir la Fraaaaaance de la criiiise !


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu vois le mal partout toi
> C'est pas bon esprit pour sortir la Fraaaaaance de la criiiise !



"La crise c'est pour les pauvres" dixit je ne sais plus quel connard


----------



## jpmiss (23 Septembre 2009)

Poil au dard


----------



## Romuald (23 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hadopi : l'avenir des journalistes menacé ?*



Comme quoi il semblerait qu'il n'y a pas que les députés chargés de voter les lois qui ne les lisent pas. Les journalistes chargés de les commenter non plus...

('tain la volée de bois vert qu'ils se prennent dans les réactions !)


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Septembre 2009)

Est-ce que le type qui a écrit ce papier dans nouvelobs.com sera payé par son patron, Denis Olivennes, c'est une vraie question !


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hadopi : l'avenir des journalistes menacé ?*



Je ne voudrais pas jeter la pierre aux journalistes mais, dans l'ensemble, en particulier ceux de l'audio visuel, n'ont-ils pas fait preuve de "suivisme pro Hadopi" ? N'ont-ils pas sous-estimé la portée du texte de loi, et sur-estimé leur "pouvoir" ? Il est vrai qu'ils ne font pas tout à fait la même chose que ceux qui "écrivent"


----------



## tatouille (23 Septembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Est-ce que le type qui a écrit ce papier dans nouvelobs.com sera payé par son patron, Denis Olivennes, c'est une vraie question !



Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim II ?

Comme on dit ils ont voulu voir vezoul, maintenant avec HADOPI, nABO I (tm) ils l'ont carré dans le c_l , mais a mon avis ils n'ont pas encore ete dans des petits details bien croustillants, cette loi si elle est maintenue dans l'etat va generer des revenues au parlement Europeen  car ca va prendre des amendes, peut etre qu' HADOPI en faite, c'est une nouvelle facon de financer l'Europe


----------



## Delgesu (24 Septembre 2009)

Juste un petit mot pour dire que d'avoir téléchargé/copié illégalement dans le passé quelques titres m'a permis, à titre personnel, de découvrir des "artistes" pour qui je n'aurais jamais fait la démarche d'acheter le disque sans ça. Il m'est même arrivé par la suite d'acheter des disques dont j'avais déjà presque tous les titres illégalement. 

Et puis la liberté d'écouter des trucs inconnus, pour explorer des styles qui me rebutaient et qui m'ont finalement ouvert un peu plus l'esprit, de refiler à des amis, ou d'écouter pour me marrer, d'adorer, de détester, d'archiver, d'effacer illico. Enfin, la liberté de donner mon argent à l'artiste que je juge digne de recevoir mon obole et qui me verra peut-être un jour à son concert. Tiens là j'ai activé Genius sur iTunes, qui me permet d'écouter des tas de morceaux "refilés" par des amis, et de temps en temps, un titre m'accroche, et je regarde de quoi il s'agit. La distance à franchir pour l'achat du disque est mince.

*Je ne me suis pas intéressé dans les détails à cette loi, mais dans les grandes lignes elle me semble un combat d'arrière-garde.* Et je suis musicien professionnel. Dans mon cas (musique classique), les revenus par le disque ne sont pas significatifs, c'est le concert, le mécénat et les subventions (surtout !) qui me nourrissent. Sans complexe. Pas envie de re-débattre pour la 1000e fois la dessus.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

Le feuilleton continue : Hadopi 2 : Le recours au Conseil Consitutionnel déposé demain


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

Il faut que les coupables soient traduits en justice (puis qu'on les pende à des crochets de boucher)!


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il faut que les coupables soient traduits en justice (puis qu'on les pende à des crochets de boucher)!


Et pis quand il y en a un ça va, c'est quand y'en a plusieurs qu'il y a des problèmes


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Encore la faute des auvergnats


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il faut que les coupables soient traduits en justice (puis qu'on les pende à des crochets de boucher)!



Et les coupables sont toujours parmi les prévenus.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Et les coupables sont toujours parmi les prévenus.



C'est vraiment une source intarissable de conneries ce pauvre Lefebvre...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Il est né sans cerveau comme don de la nature ou bien il est si fort qu'il arrive à faire abstraction de son bon sens avant de déblatérer ses conneries ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vraiment une source intarissable de conneries ce pauvre Lefebvre...



C'est rien de le dire.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

Qui a dit : "dans un parti politique il y a toujours un con" ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Septembre 2009)

Je préfère "Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît".


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Je préfère : "Les cons, ça ose tout. C'est à ça qu'on les reconnaît".



Du Audiard, surtout une citation des tontons flingueurs, c'est trop d'honneur pour une bouse comme lui


----------



## tatouille (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vraiment une source intarissable de conneries ce pauvre Lefebvre...



 tu crois qu'il prend des cours aupres d'Ahmed _Hamadi Nejaf  _


----------



## jpmiss (24 Septembre 2009)

tatouille a dit:


> tu crois qu'il prend des cours aupres d'Ahmed _Hamadi Nejaf  _


Tu veux sans doute parler de Mahmoud Ahmadinejad...
Mais t'a raison on s'en fout, Ahmed, Mahmoud, Mouloud (et j'en passe) tout ça c'est du pareil au même...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (24 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu veux sans doute parler de Mahmoud Ahmadinejad...
> Mais t'a raison on s'en fout, Ahmed, Mahmoud, Mouloud (et j'en passe) tout ça c'est du pareil au même...



Tous des auvergnats


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2009)

Le PS contacterait le Conseil Constitutionnel dès demain.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le PS contacterait le Conseil Constitutionnel dès demain.



On sait.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> On sait.



Ouais bah...c'est toujours bon de le rappeler.       :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Septembre 2009)

Hadopi 2 : En exclu, la saisine déposée au Conseil Constitutionnel


----------



## Cioranes (28 Septembre 2009)

Euh, dites, j'ai une question.
Est-ce que le simple fait de trainer sur TPB ou mininova est répréhensible ?
(Parce que j'aime bien consulter les listes de torrents, les films les plus téléchargés etc...)

Ou est-ce le fait de télécharger le .torrent ?

Ou ne chopent-ils les IP que lorsqu'on partage effectivement le torrent ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> Euh, dites, j'ai une question.
> Est-ce que le simple fait de trainer sur TPB ou mininova est répréhensible ?
> (Parce que j'aime bien consulter les listes de torrents, les films les plus téléchargés etc...)
> 
> ...



Même télécharger selon le protocole bittorrent n'est pas illégal. Ce qui est visé c'est la mise à disposition et le partage d'oeuvres protégées par le droit d'auteur. A toi de voir ce que tu fais avec ton logiciel de P2P.

Ne seront surveillés qu'un nombre limité d'oeuvres et à la demande des ayant droits.


----------



## Cioranes (28 Septembre 2009)

Donc on est SUR que trainer sur TPB, et partager par ex. des distrib linux, ne saurait offrir notre IP aux ayants-droits ?
Il s'agira juste de fichiers précis ?
(et, je suppose, simplement de les partager, pas juste télécharger le .torrent ?)

Mais alors pourquoi s'agissait-il il y a quelque temps d'apprendre à chercher les fichiers depuis google, si le fait de trainer sur des sites qui répertorient les torrents n'est pas mauvais ?


----------



## Moonwalker (28 Septembre 2009)

Cioranes a dit:


> Donc on est SUR que trainer sur TPB, et partager par ex. des distrib linux, ne saurait offrir notre IP aux ayants-droits ?
> Il s'agira juste de fichiers précis ?
> (et, je suppose, simplement de les partager, pas juste télécharger le .torrent ?)
> 
> Mais alors pourquoi s'agissait-il il y a quelque temps d'apprendre à chercher les fichiers depuis google, si le fait de trainer sur des sites qui répertorient les torrents n'est pas mauvais ?


Parce qu'ils veulent interdire l'accès à ces sites comme ont bloquerait une voiture à la frontière.

Bah! Entre les délires des "experts" du ministère de l'inculture, les fantasmes du ministère de l'intérieur et la paranoïa que ça alimente dans la blogosphère toutes les informations sont déformées.

Ils ne traqueront que les flux torrents d'échange correspondant à des oeuvres déterminées.

En fait, ils mettent en place une vaste usine à gaz aussi dispendieuse qu'inefficace

Le vrai problème ce n'est pas cette pêche aux téléchargeurs, équivalent à vider un océan avec une épuisette, mais la mise en place d'une commission pour fliquer l'internet, donner des labels et des recommandations, premier pas vers un internet "officiel", moralisé, policé avant d'être policier. Au final, ils voudraient transformer nos ordinateurs en hybrides de minitel et de télévision avec les majors derrière le tiroir caisse et la police au bout de la ligne.

Le hic, c'est que Internet c'est mondial, et que les autres n'en ont rien à foutre de la France et de son hystéro-président. Alors, à moins de transformer la République Française en un régime politique frère de la Corée du Nord, de la Chine ou de l'Iran, ils vont se casser les dents, le cul et le reste.

Mais tout ça au frais du contribuable, qui n'en peut mais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Septembre 2009)

Hadopi : la France tente dinfluencer une député suédoise


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2009)

Oups, manqué, dommage les gars. Mais c'était bien tenté. 

...quelle bande de branquignole.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Septembre 2009)




----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


>



Eolas a fait un tres bon billet a ce sujet !

On a touche le fond


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2009)

Mes parents m'ont induit en erreur : j'aurais du être cinéaste et scientologue.


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2009)

Quel est le rapport avec la secte (j'ai loupé un bout, là) ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2009)

Oui je vois pas le rapport avec la secte.

On parle pas de Roman Cruise ou de Tom Polanski là.


----------



## rizoto (30 Septembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mes parents m'ont induit en erreur : j'aurais du être cinéaste et scientologue.





bompi a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec la secte (j'ai loupé un bout, là) ?



2 exemples récents que toutes les personnes morales ou réelles ne sont pas à la même enseigne.

- Modification d'une loi qui a empêché la dissolution de l'église de scientologie en France 
- affaire Polanski

moonwalker auraît pu rajouter politicien. Quand on voit ce qu'a pris tibery  pour avoir frauder à aux élections et sauter à pieds joints sur le principe de démocratie.... (NB : c'est aussi vrai pour le PS)

Mais je m'égare.

Pour en revenir au sujet principal. Quelles seraiet vos idées pour relancer l'industrie musicale (notez que industrie et musique ne vont très bien ensemble). Il est facile de critiquer la loi HADOPI, mais finalement, je n'ai pas trop de solutions aux problèmes du téléchargement. 

D'un coté on a les pirates qui ne veulent pas dépenser pour regarder leur séries/films/MP3 et de les majors qui souhaient proteger leur benefices à tout prix (c'est le cas de le dire).

Pour moi ce serait
- Une baisse importante du prix des albums (5 euros)
- la disponibilité des séries en streaming et en VOSTF + pub (le VOSTF revient moins cher que la VF qu'on gardera pour la télé)


----------



## Moonwalker (30 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Quel est le rapport avec la secte (j'ai loupé un bout, là) ?



Ils ont le droit à des lois sur mesure.

Alors que là, je ne suis qu'un affreux internaute, terroriste qui s'ignore, pourvoyeur de bande passante pour le trafic de drogue, pédophile numérique potentiel et qui par sa seule activité met en péril l'économie de son pays.

En fait, je devrais avoir honte... :rose:


... et puis non !


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2009)

[HS discret]Remarque, pour faire suite à tes remarques, Frédéric Mitterrand qui vole au secours de Polanski pour une affaire de moeurs concernant une mineure ... ça ne manque pas de sel non plus.[/HS]

Allez, revenons à l'industrie musicale. Son avenir ? Aucune idée. 
Ce que j'attends avec impatience, c'est le nouvel Hadopi ... pour compléter les trous laissés béants par Hadopi aujourd'hui [ex. : NNTP/SSL].


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2009)

Moi ce que j'attends, c'est la censure du CC.

(avec la caca nerveux de la présidence qui suivra immanquablement)


----------



## Raf (1 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Pour en revenir au sujet principal. Quelles seraiet vos idées pour relancer l'industrie musicale (notez que industrie et musique ne vont très bien ensemble). Il est facile de critiquer la loi HADOPI, mais finalement, je n'ai pas trop de solutions aux problèmes du téléchargement.



Le marché du disque est un marché comme un autre qui à ses périodes de vaches grasses (les années 80 et 90) suivi de périodes de récession.

"Les arbres ne poussent pas jusqu'au ciel !"

Alors le marché du disque doit évoluer vers d'autres modèles peut être comme Deezer ou comme itunes, pour trouver un autre modèle économique que celui actuel qui reste très frileux (On fait du blé avec des vieux trucs, et lance très peu de nouveaux artistes, pour pas prendre de risques.)

Ce qui est toujours étonnant c'est que le livre a été le premier support copiable sur informatique mais il reste lui un secteur extrêmement fructueux. Donc j'aurai tendance à dire, il faut interdire les livres qui vampirisent les ventes de CD. Il suffit de regarder les surfaces de ventes à la FNAC entre les livres et la musique. Prés de chez moi, un étage entier pour le livre sous toutes ses formes, un quart d'étage (et encore) pour la musique.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Octobre 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Ce qui est toujours étonnant c'est que le livre a été le premier support copiable sur informatique mais il reste lui un secteur extrêmement fructueux.



C'est beaucoup plus difficile de copier des bouquins pour en faire des pdfs : faut scanner tout, tandis qu'un CD on le met dans la machine et itunes convertit en MP3(4). Se pose aussi la difficulté de lire sur un écran.



Raf a dit:


> Donc j'aurai tendance à dire, il faut interdire les livres qui vampirisent les ventes de CD. Il suffit de regarder les surfaces de ventes à la FNAC entre les livres et la musique. Prés de chez moi, un étage entier pour le livre sous toutes ses formes, un quart d'étage (et encore) pour la musique.



Dis, c'est de l'ironie hein? Tu ne parles pas sérieusement? :mouais:


----------



## Raf (1 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Dis, c'est de l'ironie hein? Tu ne parles pas sérieusement? :mouais:



Arggh, j'aurai du me taire, si il ya quelqu'un au ministère de la culture qui lit ce forum, ils vont ajouter ça dans HADOPI 3 !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2009)

Moi, je suis un peu con... 
Des fois je pense que des maisons de disques vendent encore un nombre impressionnant de galettes d'"artistes", des dizaines, des centaines de milliers, voire des millions ; selon les "artistes"... Alors que normalement ils ne devraient en vendre que quelques centaines d'exemplaires, qui mis en ligne, devraient suffire à ce que des dizaines, des centaines de milliers, voire des millions de "pirates" téléchargent, non?... 

Aaaaaaaaaaaaah, oui... Ils gagnent moins que ce qu'ils avaient projeté et planifié.
mais c'est vrai, je suis un peu con... En plus j'y connais rien :rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Octobre 2009)

Non Patochman le con c'est pas toi.....

J'aurais préféré avoir un ministère de la culture dirigé par des gents compétents mais entre Albanel qui a très bien fais avancer la cause des femmes (en étant aussi incompétente que ses homologues masculins) et ce Mitterand qui se contente d'obéir à Sarko premier........


----------



## Moonwalker (1 Octobre 2009)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> (...) et ce Mitterand qui se contente d'obéir à Sarko premier........



Hé! Hé!

Que néni ! Monsieur Frédéric Mitterrand est sociétaire d'une officine d'ayant droits : il protège son beef-steack.

Je crois que c'est d'ailleurs une première dans notre ripoublique, qu'un ministre légifère ainsi dans un domaine ayant à voir directement avec ses revenus.


----------



## rizoto (1 Octobre 2009)

énorme : Nadine fail !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> énorme : Nadine fail !


'fectivement...


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hé! Hé!
> 
> Que néni ! Monsieur Frédéric Mitterrand est sociétaire d'une officine d'ayant droits : il protège son beef-steack.
> 
> Je crois que c'est d'ailleurs une première dans notre ripoublique, qu'un ministre légifère ainsi dans un domaine ayant à voir directement avec ses revenus.



Ouh mais alors c'est Hadopire que je le croyais!


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> énorme : Nadine fail !



Mon Doc!
Ils sont tous roux :afraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Mon Doc!
> Ils sont tous roux :afraid:



Ce sont là des fils du Malin, mon bon Fab' ...


----------



## Romuald (2 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> énorme : Nadine fail !




M'enfin, vous comprenez vraiment rien à rien :


			
				reprise de l'info par le Monde a dit:
			
		

> Les services de Nadine Morano ont précisé à France Info que, dans cette scène, la secrétaire d'Etat a justement réuni ses enfants pour les "mettre en garde" et leur expliquer le "bon usage" des jeux vidéo


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> M'enfin, vous comprenez vraiment rien à rien :


C'est ce qu'on appelle la langue de pute bois :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (2 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> M'enfin, vous comprenez vraiment rien à rien :



A votre avis, Elle a activé le  mot "Hotcoffee" ?


----------



## jpmiss (2 Octobre 2009)

Les jeux video quand y'en a un ça va c'est quand y'en a plusieurs qu'il y'a des problemes!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> M'enfin, vous comprenez vraiment rien à rien :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*MOUHAHAHA !!!*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Les jeux video quand y'en a un ça va c'est quand y'en a plusieurs qu'il y'a des problemes!



Surtout les jeux vidéos faits par des auvergnats !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Octobre 2009)

Hadopi 3 : le nègre de la commission Zelnik est un expert des télécoms


Offre légale : la SACD veut taxer les sites Web


----------



## bompi (2 Octobre 2009)

Sympa, une petite taxe de plus, ça manquait. Moi qui suis un gentil garçon, j'en paye déjà plein, de taxes, pour la musique (floppée d'iPod, plein de disques, et tout ça ...)

C'est pour la création, hein ? Genre ? J'attends avec impatience de savoir comment ils rendraient compte de cette création. Car qui dit "je te taxe de la thune" (devrait) implique(r) "je te donne mes objectifs et je te dis si je les ai atteints ..."

Évidemment, les objectifs, déjà, ça va être simple. Qui déciderait vers quoi irait le flouze ?
On fait un référendum ?

Mouais ... J'ai parfois l'impression que, décidément, ils ne savent vraiment plus quoi faire. Je vais être honnête : je n'ai strictement _aucune_ idée de ce qui pourrait être fait.

Sinon, le laissez-faire, justement ...


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Sympa, une petite taxe de plus, ça manquait. Moi qui suis un gentil garçon, j'en paye déjà plein, de taxes, pour la musique (floppée d'iPod, plein de disques, et tout ça ...)
> 
> C'est pour la création, hein ? Genre ? J'attends avec impatience de savoir comment ils rendraient compte de cette création. Car qui dit "je te taxe de la thune" (devrait) implique(r) "je te donne mes objectifs et je te dis si je les ai atteints ..."
> 
> ...



Là est le " drame " justement 
Après les Hadopi répressifs (et ce n'est sans doute pas fini ) " on " cherche à ce que notre mode de pensée évolue à l'aide de nouvelles " Hadopi " pédagogiques.

Alors, les " experts " font tourbillonner leurs pauvres cerveaux déformés par le " grapillage " pour tirer un maximum de  profits limités uniquement par le manque d'imagination. Et, de l'imagination, ce n'est pas ce qui leur manque. Tant que l'espoir de tirer des miettes du gâteau est ancré par la cupidité institutionnelle les idées de " taxer " fleuriront partout.

Le problème de ces " experts " est qu'ils ne sont experts en rien d'autre que ce pourquoi ils ont été formés. Pas un de  ces experts n'a la moindre idée du " potentiel " d'Internet. Et leur imagination fertile en " taxe " est stérile en ce qui concerne Internet.

Alors, laisser faire, c'est bien ce que le pouvoir espère. Matraquons, matraquons, le misérable peuple se rendra, se lassera, et  laissera faire, et oubliera que le dernier fromage à la mode est la "Culture" non pas gratuite pour tous, mais payante pour tous. L'important, de nos jours, est de mettre en place le plus grand nombre possible de leurres Je ne sais pas si Malraux est l'auteur de cette phrase : " la culture est ce qui reste quand on a tout oublié ", peu importe. Mais tout ce qui se trame dans le genre " m'as-tu vu " sera oublié, et plus vite qu'on le croit. Un exemple en se basant sur cette phrase ? Quels sont les groupes et les chanteurs, les écrivains, les comédiens, etc dont le souvenir subsiste aujourd'hui. 
Curieusement le souvenir des gouvernants est plus vivace. Oui, mais, comment instituer une taxe sur le " souvenir ".

Il y a des jours où je suis content que ma culture soit limitée


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a des jours où je suis content que ma culture soit limitée &#8230;



Cher Monsieur de la Kommandantur,

C'est d'une plume indignée que je tiens à porter à votre connaissance les dires et agissements,  pour le moins suspects, du dénommé iluro_64, qui tente de simuler l'inculture afin de pouvoir échapper à votre juste taxe sur le souvenir.
Je ne saurais trop vous conseiller également de surveiller activement sa bande passante, car je le soupçonne aussi de téléchargements illégaux qui privent certains de nos brillants artistes des justes subsides qu'ils sont en droit d'attendre de leur labeur.

Veuillez, cher Monsieur de la Kommandantur, agréer l'expression de mes sentiments diligents et empressés.

Bien à vous, 

P.


----------



## iluro_64 (3 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Cher Monsieur de la Kommandantur,
> 
> C'est d'une plume indignée que je tiens à porter à votre connaissance les dires et agissements,  pour le moins suspects, du dénommé iluro_64, qui tente de simuler l'inculture afin de pouvoir échapper à votre juste taxe sur le souvenir.
> Je ne saurais trop vous conseiller également de surveiller activement sa bande passante, car je le soupçonne aussi de téléchargements illégaux qui privent certains de nos brillants artistes des justes subsides qu'ils sont en droit d'attendre de leur labeur.
> ...



         

Pas de chance. Je suis contre le téléchargement illégal. Qui plus est je n'ai jamais encore téléchargé autre chose que des mises à jour de logiciels et autres bricoles tout à fait légales ! :love: :love: :love: :love: :love:

Cher M. Patochman, auxiliaire zélé de la répression hadopiesque, avez-vous vraiment tout lu de ce feuilleton auquel je contribue parfois ?    :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Cher M. Patochman, auxiliaire zélé de la répression hadopiesque, avez-vous vraiment tout lu de ce feuilleton auquel je contribue parfois ?    :love:



Non... Moi, tout ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'écrire des lettres à la Kommandantur... :style:


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Moi, tout ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'écrire des lettres à la Kommandantur... :style:


_Herr PATOCHMAN,

Afons bien noté le noms des traîtres localisés fur MacGenerafion que fous nous afez enfoyés. 
Le traitement officiel sera celui consigné dans le loi HADOPI.
Le traitement officieux sera celui de leur fourrer profond un subwooffer afec puissance nominale RMS/MAX: 800/5000 WATTS
Sensibilité: 94db
Impédance nominale: 4 Ohm (2x8 Ohm) ou 3 à 12 ohms
Réponse en fréquence: 16-400Hz
Qts: 0.48
Qms: 7.20
Qes: 0.51
Fs: 25Hz
Vas: 132.0l
Mms: 261g
Profondeur de montage: 257mm
Diamètre de découpe: 349mm
Caisson Close (vol): >55l
Caisson Bass-Reflex (vol): >60l
Fréquence de résonance Fb: 29Hz

et de faire profiter au maximum de leur musique piratée bien à fond.

Fous recefrez bientôt fôtre récompense pour fos bons et loyaux sevfices. 


_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Non... Moi, tout ce qui m'intéresse, c'est d'écrire des lettres à la Kommandantur... :style:



Ils n'ont pas de boîte mail à la Kommandantur ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ils n'ont pas de boîte mail à la Kommandantur ?


Bien avidement, mais cela est pour envoyer blagues joyeuses et rendez-fous galants afec Siegfried et Paloma, trafestis bresiliens anciens gardiens de mirradors dans Pologne aux soufenirs neigeux, nourris aux cuirs cendrés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bien avidement, mais cela est pour envoyer blagues joyeuses et rendez-fous galants afec Siegfried et Paloma, trafestis bresiliens anciens gardiens de mirradors dans Pologne aux soufenirs neigeux, nourris aux cuirs cendrés.



Ah, compris. Mais mail être plus rapide que courrier papir quand même pour la dénonciation.


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah, compris. Mais mail être plus rapide que courrier papir quand même pour la dénonciation.



Y'en a même qui ont réussi à se dénoncer eux-même par ce biais.

Petit rappel.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ah, compris. Mais mail être plus rapide que courrier papir quand même pour la dénonciation.


Nein parceque après, dans musée plus tard, papir fais plus bon impression sur visiteur outré que mail sans saveur. Il est bon de montrer le haine et le bassesse du peuple au travers papier et écriture manuscrite comme mains pleins de doigts qui étrangle victime coupable. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h32 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Y'en a même qui ont réussi à se dénoncer eux-même par ce biais.
> 
> Petit rappel.


ouais mais lui on s'en fous il est moche


----------



## boodou (3 Octobre 2009)

De manière déguisée (rien d'étonnant à cela d'ailleurs), Sind' fait atteindre à cette discussion son point Godwin non ?


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> De manière déguisée (rien d'étonnant à cela d'ailleurs), Sind' fait atteindre à cette discussion son point Godwin non ?


Ach so, il est temps que le vermine crève et que Weboliver le grand, recouvre le charnier d'une belle pelouse verte et définitive


----------



## WebOliver (3 Octobre 2009)

Je décuve là. Alors une autre fois.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> Je décuve là. Alors une autre fois.


Ach so, alorrrrr je continue à relever les noms des kleinen voyous qui chapardent jolie chansonettes, et kommunique au sevfice de le torture 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h52 ----------

Nan mais sans dec, _si et uniquement si_ c'est très bien rémunéré (avec taux d'intéressement important en rapport aux commissions apportées aux forfait "dénonciation") moi je veux bien relever les IP et dénoncer les ptis connards qui sont contre l'ordre, l'équité et la volupté d'un monde merveiiiillleeeeuuux où il fleure bon consommer avec du POGNON :


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Nan mais sans dec, _si et uniquement si_ c'est très bien rémunéré (avec taux d'intéressement important en rapport aux commissions apportées aux forfait "dénonciation") moi je veux bien relever les IP et dénoncer les ptis connards qui sont contre l'ordre, l'équité et la volupté d'un monde merveiiiillleeeeuuux où il fleure bon consommer avec du POGNON :



Et moi donc.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Octobre 2009)

Ben ouais c'est ça le marché d'avenir. La bourse est saturée, l'épargne ne vaut plus rien.... On vas se faire des burnes en or rien qu'en dénonçant toutes les crevures qui piratent que de la musique chantée par des sous merdes, et qui couinent ici au non de LEUR liberté égoiste et personnelle. 












Rien qu'en dénonçant Mackie, je m'assure une retraite très confortable  et me permettre d'offrir une moumoute en pur vison à Benjamin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Ben ouais c'est ça le marché d'avenir. La bourse est saturée, l'épargne ne vaut plus rien.... On vas se faire des burnes en or rien qu'en dénonçant toutes les crevures qui piratent que de la musique chantée par des sous merdes, et qui couinent ici au non de LEUR liberté égoiste et personnelle.
> Rien qu'en dénonçant Mackie, je m'assure une retraite très confortable  et me permettre d'offrir une moumoute en pur vison à Benjamin



:love:


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2009)

je vais voir des concerts moi monsieur


----------



## boodou (3 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> je vais voir des concerts moi monsieur



Bah ouais on sait, on a vu les photos. 
Et puis t'as aussi ton DAT ... pour les enregistrer en douce !


----------



## macinside (3 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bah ouais on sait, on a vu les photos.
> Et puis t'as aussi ton DAT ... pour les enregistrer en douce !



et avoir un son de merde  alors que l'on peu avoir des concerts pas trop pourri et légalement


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> et avoir un son de merde  alors que l'on peu avoir des concerts pas trop pourri et légalement



J'ai suivi le lien
Les Wampas.:mouais:
Quand même, Mackie...
Les Wampas, quoi...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2009)

Les réponses du CSDEM (Chambre Syndicale de l'Edition Musicale) au questionnaire de la mission Zelnik.

...j'aime bien le coup de la bande passante pour définir le niveau d'indemnisation. C'est génial, tu télécharges une démo de jeu sur ta PS3/360/PC et t'as droit à une taxe de l'industrie musicale en prime. Cherchez l'erreur...  :mouais:


----------



## boodou (5 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les réponses du CSDEM (Chambre Syndicale de l'Edition Musicale) au questionnaire de la mission Zelnik.
> 
> ...j'aime bien le coup de la bande passante pour définir le niveau d'indemnisation. C'est génial, tu télécharges une démo de jeu sur ta PS3/360/PC et t'as droit à une taxe de l'industrie musicale en prime. Cherchez l'erreur...  :mouais:



Finalement, y cracheraient pas sur la licence globale les p'tits coquins ! ...


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les réponses du CSDEM (Chambre Syndicale de l'Edition Musicale) au questionnaire de la mission Zelnik.
> 
> ...j'aime bien le coup de la bande passante pour définir le niveau d'indemnisation. C'est génial, tu télécharges une démo de jeu sur ta PS3/360/PC et t'as droit à une taxe de l'industrie musicale en prime. Cherchez l'erreur...  :mouais:



Cet réponse n'est qu'un extrait de l'arsenal en préparation pour soumission au Législateur en Chef qui y trouvera les réponses multiples à la question qu'Il se pose : comment faire en sorte qu'Internet ne soit plus un espace de liberté incontrôlé mais un espace de liberté contrôlée par le seul soucis de faire en sorte que répression et pognon ne soient que les deux seuls raisons du réseau. Toutes les énergies et toutes les imaginations (d'un autre âge, il est vrai) sont mobilisées pour presser le plus fortement possible le citron qu'est pour eux Internet. Le risque du tarissement ne fait pas partie de leurs préoccupations, car leur avenir étant court et celui internet bien plus long que le leur, ils n'en ont cure.

L'un des passages le plus savoureux est ce qui suit :


> Le modèle de financement le plus naturel serait que chaque citoyen prenne conscience de la valeur des biens culturels et rémunère à l'acte leurs utilisations. Néanmoins, dans la mesure où les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet doivent avoir une responsabilité commerciale au titre des agissements illicites de leurs clients, les éditeurs de musique souhaitent que les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet soient mis à contribution pour compenser les pertes subies par les acteurs de la Culture



Ah, Culture ! Quelles insanités ne prononce - t - on pas en ton nom ?  





> que chaque citoyen prenne conscience de la valeur des biens culturels.


Mais c'est bien ce qu'on fait. C'est à valeur nulle que l'on peut juger d'industrie et de culture, termes antinomiques et contradictoires. Après avoir voulu transformer en "biens culturels" des "objets d'art", et faire croire que tout le monde était musicien sans apprendre la musique, les industriels de la culture ont mené la pauvre petite chanson à avoir maintenant autant de valeur qu'un pot de yaourt. On achète, on consomme, et on oublie. Ça c'est de la consommation, pas de la culture.


----------



## rizoto (5 Octobre 2009)

tout cette actualité me rappelle un sketch de mozinor sur Besson et son générateur de film.

Aux gouvernements, ils ont le même pour les lois ...

genre, faire cotiser les personnes en arrêt maladies 
ou encore rémunérer les élèves pour pas les faire sécher

les choix sont infinis..., on voit le résultat plus haut, c'est génial !


----------



## macinside (5 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai suivi le lien
> Les Wampas.:mouais:
> Quand même, Mackie...
> Les Wampas, quoi...



c'est très bien les wampas


----------



## iluro_64 (5 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> tout cette actualité me rappelle un sketch de mozinor sur Besson et son générateur de film.
> 
> Aux gouvernements, ils ont le même pour les lois ...
> 
> ...



Oui, je me cite :



> Toutes les énergies et toutes les imaginations (d'un autre âge, il est vrai) sont mobilisées


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2009)

A part ça, c'est nous qu'on fait rien de dévaliser les auteurs et leurs ayants droits...

Elysée-Pirates


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (6 Octobre 2009)

Hello !

Quel avenir pour Spotify ? Et oui ce logiciel qui permet d'écouter de la musique légalement utilise le P2P comme technologie. Donc ce sera interprété comme illégal par Hadopi alors que non ? Comment ils feront pour faire la différence ?
Et s'il faut désactiver le P2P depuis son FAI pour être irréprochable plus de Spotify ?
Bonne soirée


----------



## tatouille (6 Octobre 2009)

Bingo ! exemple flagrant du bordel dispensé par les journalistes,* le P2P est un mode de transport de données il n'est en rien illegal et il n'a jamais été illegal et ne le sera jamais* ou alors on arrete tous les telephones portables, les FAT ne pourraient plus travailler,

*HADOPI PAS EGAL A P2P, ca n'a rien a voir, je repete ce n'est parce qu'il y a des braqueurs de banque qui pour accomplir leur crime conduisent des voitures, que le probleme est la voiture.*


----------



## bompi (6 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A part ça, c'est nous qu'on fait rien de dévaliser les auteurs et leurs ayants droits...
> 
> Elysée-Pirates


Bah ! On peut voir aussi ça comme un aveu ... Une émission d'un service public sur le président, ça ne vaut vraiment pas qu'on s'énerve  


tatouille a dit:


> Bingo ! exemple flagrant du bordel dispensé par les journalistes,* le P2P est un mode de transport de données il n'est en rien illegal et il n'a jamais été illegal et ne le sera jamais* ou alors on arrete tous les telephones portables, les FAT ne pourraient plus travailler,
> 
> *HADOPI PAS EGAL A P2P, ca n'a rien a voir, je repete ce n'est parce qu'il y a des braqueurs de banque qui pour accomplir leur crime conduisent des voitures, que le probleme est la voiture.*


Tu comprends, les journalistes ont un boulot compliqué ... Ils n'ont pas le temps de bien expliquer les choses au bas-peuple. Enfin, certains journalistes, bien entendu. Tous ne sont pas de la même farine.

En tous cas, une chose est sûre et certaine : JAMAIS je ne serai pris à copier illégalement un DVD d'une émission sur notre président, par quelque moyen que ce soit. Promis. Jamais.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> (...)
> 
> En tous cas, une chose est sûre et certaine : JAMAIS je ne serai pris à copier illégalement un DVD d'une émission sur notre président, par quelque moyen que ce soit. Promis. Jamais.



Bah! Frédéric Lefebvre a bien exposé que l'internet est peuplé d'esprits dérangés, malsains et dangereux.

Bientôt ça sera disponible sur tous les trackers.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> A part ça, c'est nous qu'on fait rien de dévaliser les auteurs et leurs ayants droits...
> 
> Elysée-Pirates



*MOUHAHAHA !!!*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h38 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h37 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! Frédéric Lefebvre a bien exposé que l'internet est peuplé d'esprits dérangés, malsains et dangereux.
> 
> Bientôt ça sera disponible sur tous les trackers.



Sacré Frédo ! Il n'en rate pas une.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

Entièrement d'accord avec toi tatouille mais comment feront-ils la différence entre une utilisation légal du P2P comme le fait Spotify et un téléchargement illégal ?

Bonne journée


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Bah! Frédéric Lefebvre a bien exposé que l'internet est peuplé d'esprits dérangés, malsains et dangereux.
> 
> Bientôt ça sera disponible sur tous les trackers.



C'est la preuve manifeste qu'il fréquente assidument Internet où il s'est reconnu


----------



## bompi (7 Octobre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> Entièrement d'accord avec toi tatouille mais comment feront-ils la différence entre une utilisation légal du P2P comme le fait Spotify et un téléchargement illégal ?
> 
> Bonne journée


C'est bien un des problèmes.

Je pense que la tendance actuelle (celle du gouvernement, mais d'autres (à l'étranger) aussi) serait : par défaut, présomption de culpabilité 
En clair, on soupçonne, on ennuie et on perquisitionne en pensant que l'usager est coupable, jusqu'à ce qu'il prouve son innocence. Ou alors l'usager est un bon citoyen qui accepte de poser un mouchard sur sa machine/son réseau.

Bien entendu, cela va heurter le conseil constitutionnel mais on a déjà vu des entorses aux libertés individuelles pour moins que ça  Il suffit de faire entrer la crainte d'attaque terroriste pour que la scrutation devienne davantage tolérable.

Je reviens à ce que je disais il y a quelque temps : le Royaume-Uni, longtemps si fier de sa police [des bobbies sans armes, par exemple] est devenu un des états les plus surveillants d'Europe. La raison invoquée en est le terrorisme [IRA, barbus ...] Mais on continue de penser que l'on y est super-libre, surtout comparé à notre vilaine France jacobine et suspicieuse  Pourtant, l'idée d'une garde à vue de 28 jours [de mémoire  bien entendu, uniquement dans les cas d'affaire de terrorisme ...] me laisse perplexe.

Bref, pour toutes sortes de raisons, toutes défendables, on peut en arriver à des actions dommageables sur le plan de la liberté individuelle. On peut aussi souligner que la demande de sécurité ne vient pas que des gouvernements, mais de la société dans son ensemble : on ne supporte pas (plus ? de moins en moins ?) la moindre inconnue, le plus petit risque [exemple : principe de précaution _dans_ la constitution ...]

Ce qui m'amène à craindre le pire, vu ce que comprennent nos dirigeants des nouvelles technologies 

Comme j'aime à me répéter : je persiste à penser que certains, très nombreux, envient les Chinois pour les facilités données à leur administration de filtrer/censurer/surveiller.
La différence est que nous nous donnons comme excuse de contrer le piratage, ce dont se fiche ladite administration


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (7 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bien un des problèmes.
> 
> Ou alors l'usager est un bon citoyen qui accepte de poser un mouchard sur sa machine/son réseau.


 
Oui et faut-il que le mouchard en question soit compatible MAC OSX j'avais entendu dire qu'il serait uniquement que pour Windows ?...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bien un des problèmes.
> 
> Je pense que la tendance actuelle (celle du gouvernement, mais d'autres (à l'étranger) aussi) serait : par défaut, présomption de culpabilité
> En clair, on soupçonne, on ennuie et on perquisitionne en pensant que l'usager est coupable, jusqu'à ce qu'il prouve son innocence. Ou alors l'usager est un bon citoyen qui accepte de poser un mouchard sur sa machine/son réseau.
> ...



Je plussoie.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2009)

Ni licence globale ni Hadopi 3 dit Mr. Mitterrand.


----------



## iluro_64 (7 Octobre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est bien un des problèmes.
> 
> Je pense que la tendance actuelle (celle du gouvernement, mais d'autres (à l'étranger) aussi) serait : par défaut, présomption de culpabilité
> En clair, on soupçonne, on ennuie et on perquisitionne en pensant que l'usager est coupable, jusqu'à ce qu'il prouve son innocence. Ou alors l'usager est un bon citoyen qui accepte de poser un mouchard sur sa machine/son réseau.
> ...



Ô combien j'abonde !   

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h07 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Comme j'aime à me répéter : je persiste à penser que certains, très nombreux, envient les Chinois pour les facilités données à leur administration de filtrer/censurer/surveiller.
> La différence est que nous nous donnons comme excuse de contrer le piratage, ce dont se fiche ladite administration



Hélas, hélas, hélas !!!
C'est ce que, pudiquement, j'appelle  : autoritarisme, arbitraire ; en espérant ne pas être amené à aller au-delà.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ni licence globale ni Hadopi 3 dit Mr. Mitterrand.



Pour Hadopi 3, il s'avance peut-être un peu vite. Si Hadopi 2 est retoqué par le Conseil Constiutionnel, le petit Nicolas ne comptera sûrement pas en rester là et exigera un Hadopi 3. Et F. Mitterrand devra obéir.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2009)

Si tu veux mon avis, en cas de censure du CC, ils vont être à court d'arguments pour convaincre les parlementaires de l'utilité de voter un nouveau texte.   

Sinon, l'UFC et la mission Zelnik ont bien discuté licence globale.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si tu veux mon avis, en cas de censure du CC, ils vont être à court d'arguments pour convaincre les parlementaires de l'utilité de voter un nouveau texte.



A mon avis, tu les sous-estimes gravement. Ils ont déjà montré qu'ils avaient une imagination débordante.  

Mais bon, on verra bien. 



Mobyduck a dit:


> Sinon, l'UFC et la mission Zelnik ont bien discuté licence globale.





> si la Mission Zelnik ne s&#8217;est rien interdit, de l&#8217;aveu même de l&#8217;UFC-Que Choisir, c&#8217;est bien le ministre de la Culture qui a interdit que la mention de la licence globale soit évoquée dans le rapport final. Dans un tel contexte, on se demande donc quelle est l&#8217;utilité de cette mission, si les dés sont pipés par avance.



Elle sert juste à faire genre "je consulte les spécialistes avant de prendre une décision" comme toutes les (com)missions mises en place depuis l'élection de Sarko. C'est juste pour l'affichage.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2009)

En fait, la licence globale, qui permet de tout télécharger, ripper, copier, et diffuser en toute impunité, existe déjà : il faut être encarté à l'UMP. 

Et si t'es sage, t'as même le droit de jouer à GTA4.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> En fait, la licence globale, qui permet de tout télécharger, ripper, copier, et diffuser en toute impunité, existe déjà : il faut être encarté à l'UMP.
> 
> Et si t'es sage, t'as même le droit de jouer à GTA4.



Reste plus alors qu'à l'étendre aux non encartés à l'UMP.


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2009)

Le Canard Enchainé de cette semaine publie un article sur "l'atelier de DVD pirates à L'Elysée" (messages ci-dessus) et annonce un numéro des "Dossiers du Canard": "Je te vois".  "Filés, fichés, fliqués, comment nous sommes tous sous surveillance".

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h01 ----------

J'espère que je ne suis pas hors charte avec une publicité aussi agressive


----------



## tatouille (9 Octobre 2009)

non pas du tout, et c'est assez drole d'en finir par des coups bas, arroseurs arrosés, c'est bien ajusté au niveau du débat HADOPI qui a volé bien bas, souvenez vous d'Alba elle a definitevement marqué une génération, si elle se suicide, on aura alors la "Curt Cobain de L'UMP, Albe c'était le par-feu dans son Open-Office"


----------



## rizoto (13 Octobre 2009)

en Suede, ils ont l'IPRED (d'ou IPREDATOR), cela n'a rien changer aux habitudes des internautes et cela coute cher au contribuable ...


----------



## Bjeko (13 Octobre 2009)

En Suède ils ont surtout Lisbeth Salander, qui te craque n'importe quel iPred ou Hadopi plus vite que son ombre avec son Powerbook. 

edit: arf j'ai écrit "iPred" au lieu de "IPRED" sans y penser... je suis contaminé ^^


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Octobre 2009)

Le peer-to-peer sur le déclin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (13 Octobre 2009)

Oui bah tout le monde utilise de plus en plus les hébergeurs de gros fichiers, ils ont l'avantage de ne pas être en france donc pas soumis à des lois comme l'Hadopi et révéler les IP et permettent de partager de gros fichiers avec un débit raisonnable mais sûr et cela que l'émetteur du fichier soit connecté ou non alors pourquoi se prendre la tronche avec le P2P ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Octobre 2009)

Bah! Y'avait aussi un effet de mode : "j'suis un p'tain d'rebel qui charge à donf sur le P2P".

Beaucoup téléchargent des Go de fichiers à ne savoir qu'en faire. Des intégrales de chanteurs ou de groupes dont ils n'auraient jamais acheté le moindre disque et qu'au bout du compte ils n'écoutent pas davantage aujourd'hui que hier. Ils entassent des tours de CD de mp3 plus ou moins bien encodés qui finissent par prendre la poussière. Il faut bien que ça s'arrête un jour.

Idem pour les films. Là, ils préfèrent le streaming parce que de toute façon, y' a plus la place à cause des tours de mp3. 

Les sites comme MegaUpload font régulièrement le ménage sur leurs serveurs... pour la forme. De toute façon, si ce n'est pas chez eux ce sera chez quelqu'un d'autre.

Ils ont essayé d'empêcher la copie : échec. Ils ont essayé d'empêcher l'échange des copies : échec. Mettre un flic derrière chaque PC, comme en Iran et en Chine... ils en rêvent tous.

Ils ont ouvert la boîte de Pandore de la numérisation et maintenant c'est trop tard. Elle l'emportera toujours. Partager est devenu un droit de fait.

Chez nous, les seuls qu'on a chopé la main dans le sac, c'est l'UMP et l'Elysée. Ces mecs sont la honte du "piratage".


----------



## bompi (13 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> <...>
> Ils ont ouvert la boîte de P*e*ndore de la numérisation et maintenant c'est trop tard. Elle l'emportera toujours. Partager est devenu un droit de fait.
> <...>


Après la boîte de Pandore, le pandore. Logique, quoi.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Octobre 2009)

Bien, zé bien, prendr note de tout le traitres qui folent Art zonore et vizuel pour rappppport à le Kommandantur


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2009)

100 years of Big Content fearing technologyin its own words


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2009)

Hadopi 2 promet de lourds dommages et intérêts.


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi 2 promet de lourds dommages et intérêts.


Ah ouais quand même...  : _


			
				Sangsues Technocrates lourdement payés inutilement a dit:
			
		


			les membres de la commission de protection des droits et les agents assermentés de l&#8217;autorité accompliront (...) une série de diligences permettant à partir des éléments préliminaires de l&#8217;infraction transmise par les agents des sociétés d&#8217;ayants droit, de dégager de manière solide les faits susceptibles de donner lieu à la mise en mouvement de l&#8217;action publique par le parquet
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

_
Rien que le style vaudrait un bannissement à vie sur MacG pour avoir écrit de cette manière


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bien, zé bien, prendr note de tout le traitres qui folent Art zonore et vizuel pour rappppport à le Kommandantur



Oui oui oui ?... Sieg ?... :love: :style:


----------



## rizoto (15 Octobre 2009)

Petite video de Benjamin bayart; il y parle d'Hadopi.  Très intéressant


----------



## Raf (16 Octobre 2009)

Petite réflexion en image sur l'industrie de la musique Chez le Newyork times


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Octobre 2009)

L'amendement 138 pur jus est mort. Pour autant, le texte édulcoré est-il anti-Hadopi 2? Les commentaires du bureau de Catherine Trautmann.


----------



## aero42 (22 Octobre 2009)

La news vient de tomber.

Hadopi 2 est en partie censurée par la conseil Constitutionnel.

voir le site du Monde.fr


----------



## jugnin (22 Octobre 2009)

aero42 a dit:


> La news vient de tomber.
> 
> Hadopi 2 est en partie censurée par la conseil Constitutionnel.
> 
> voir le site du Monde.fr



PIRATE ! DÉLINQUANT ! OUSTE !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2009)

Le Conseil constitutionnel valide une grosse partie d'HADOPI 2.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (22 Octobre 2009)

precision: Le Conseil constitutionnel a validé l'essentiel de la loi Hadopi 2, mais a censuré une partie du texte portant sur le recours à l'ordonnance pénale.


----------



## tirhum (22 Octobre 2009)

aero42 a dit:


> La news vient de tomber.
> 
> Hadopi 2 est en partie censurée par la conseil Constitutionnel.
> 
> voir le site du Monde.fr


Sinon...
Y'a un sujet ici, aussi...


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Sinon y a une niouze sympa ici aussi


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Octobre 2009)

*BOYCOTT !!!*

N'achetez plus de musique même sur les sites légaux, n'allez plus aux concerts (surtout des artistes favorables à cette loi) et quand, dans un an, quand la chute des ventes se sera encore accentuée ils trouveront quoi ?

Une taxe sur les pommes de terre pour financer les Majors&#8230;

*Qu'ils crèvent !!!*

Pourquoi Chirac n'était pas présent à ce vote ?

La menace de condamnation de son ancien premier ministre a du lui rester en travers de la gorge tout de même&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2009)

Analyse point par point de la décision du CC par PC INpact.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *BOYCOTT !!!*



Qu'est-ce que Bannister à voir là dedans ?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2009)

Mouai.

L'usine à gaz est maintenant constitutionnellement conforme mais n'en reste pas moins une usine à gaz.

Rappel : la connerie n'est pas anticonstitutionnelle. Hélas!


----------



## iluro_64 (22 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> *BOYCOTT !!!*
> 
> *N'achetez plus de musique même sur les sites légaux, n'allez plus aux concerts (surtout des artistes favorables à cette loi) et quand, dans un an, *quand la chute des ventes se sera encore accentuée ils trouveront quoi ?
> 
> ...



Il y a belle lurette que je fais ça. Je n'aime pas la m.... que les majors imposent au détriment de la qualité. Elles ont transformés la musique, l'Art par excellence, en produit industriel de grande consommation de la plus grande banalité. Un morceau de sucre a davantage de saveur


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

Ach so !

Le liste de petits komunistes fôleuuuur de mouzik chôlie et creachions merfeilleuseuh ze remplie bien !

Che vé afoir shöneuuuh prômôzion à la kommandantür, môa 

Vouz aller afoir fôrt à gazouiller dans le douches de chôlie prison accueillanteuh  


Shöne Perzpectiveuh 

Mouahahahaahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Octobre 2009)

Vont morfler, je chante comme un canard.


----------



## Sindanárië (22 Octobre 2009)

Ach so ! 

Fous zallez tous fournireuh chôllis cheptel pour faire koraleuh dans douches bien chôdeuh dans chôlis prizon kand ch'auré tous dénonzés a le ôtôrité-heuh


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Octobre 2009)

Ça marche pas! Pas le droit de chanter sous la douche : y'a récidive.

Et aujourd'hui, même crier c'est de la contre-façon de Star'Ac.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (22 Octobre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> l'Art par excellence



Le curling aussi est touché par la loi Hadopi 2 ?


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Octobre 2009)

L'analyse de Maître Eolas.

Inutile d'agonir le Conseil Constitutionnel, son travail c'est la Constitution et pas Zorro-est-arrivé. L'essentiel de ce qui devait être fait l'a été dans le premier avis. Cette fois-ci, le gouvernement avait mieux préparé sa copie. On aime ou on aime pas, mais ça reste dans les manières du pays.

Seedez en paix... et dans la légalité.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Octobre 2009)

Hello,

En plus le logiciel de sécurisation ne sera pas interopérable apparemment donc que pour Windows...

Et ceux qui sont sur Mac ils feront comment ?


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (23 Octobre 2009)

Ils se déconnecte du Net et vont acheter un PC ou installent un Windows. Ce n'est quand même pas compliqué


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5257473 a dit:
			
		

> Ils se déconnecte du Net et vont acheter un PC ou installent un Windows. Ce n'est quand même pas compliqué


 
Mais il n'y aura jamais de logiciel de sécurisation pour Mac alors ?

...vu le nombre d'utilisateurs ce serait dingue


----------



## iluro_64 (23 Octobre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5257138 a dit:
			
		

> Le curling aussi est touché par la loi Hadopi 2 ?



Il peut l'être par transmission télévisée (ou autre) illégale


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (23 Octobre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> En plus le logiciel de sécurisation ne sera pas interopérable apparemment donc que pour Windows...
> 
> Et ceux qui sont sur Mac ils feront comment ?


 
Ceci dit le compte rendu du Conseil Constitutionnel ne parle pas de système d'exploitation précis : 

_"...une recommandation l'invitant à mettre en oeuvre un moyen de sécurisation de son accès à internet..."_

C'est très vague je pense

A+


----------



## Romuald (23 Octobre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'analyse de Maître Eolas.
> 
> Inutile d'agonir le Conseil Constitutionnel, son travail c'est la Constitution et pas Zorro-est-arrivé. L'essentiel de ce qui devait être fait l'a été dans le premier avis. Cette fois-ci, le gouvernement avait mieux préparé sa copie. On aime ou on aime pas, mais ça reste dans les manières du pays.
> 
> Seedez en paix... et dans la légalité.





> les ayant droits ne pourront pas demander réparation de leur préjudice. Ils doivent sacrifier leur rémunération à leur soif de répression. Quand on sait que leur motivation dans ce combat est de lutter contre un manque à gagner, on constate quil y a pire ennemi des artistes que les pirates : cest lÉtat qui veut les protéger.


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Octobre 2009)

Ce sera bientôt de l'histoire ancienne:



> Franck Riester a expliqué hier soir que la réponse graduée sera « _mise en uvre dès le début 2010_ ». Autre détail, cette fois donné lors dune interview au Monde, il y aura une nouvelle loi pour patcher le défaut dinconstitutionnalité découvert par le Conseil hier. «_ il y a une petite censure qui ne concerne pas le principe de la sanction. En revanche, c'est la précision de la procédure qui doit être calée dans la loi, plutôt que dans le décret. __Ce sera au Parlement de préciser dans quelles conditions le juge pourra statuer dans les ordonnances pénales »_.



Source


----------



## boninmi (23 Octobre 2009)

*"La loi Hadopi 2 n'est pas applicable"*


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Octobre 2009)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Hello,
> 
> En plus le logiciel de sécurisation ne sera pas interopérable apparemment donc que pour Windows...
> 
> Et ceux qui sont sur Mac ils feront comment ?



Ils ne téléchargeront plus illégalement.


----------



## huexley (25 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ils ne téléchargeront plus illégalement.



Je suis très heureux d'Hadopi2 ! On va enfin pouvoir pirater comme des porcs l'esprit tranquille ! Il faudra juste surveiller le courrier ! Finit le temps ou on avait peur d'être attrapé par surprise et que ce soit déjà trop tard...


Merci


----------



## kaos (25 Octobre 2009)

Je vous donne rendez-vous à la conférence de presse qui se tiendra au *Fouquet's le jeudi 29 octobre prochain de 18h à 20h.*








Liste des auteurs :

Pierre Aidembaum, Philippe Aigrain, Eric Aouanès, Jacques Attali, Olivier Auber, Benjamin Bayart, Martine Billard, Patrick Bloche, *Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim*, Jacques Boutault, Juan Paolo Branco Lopez, Jean-Pierre Brard, Sébastien Canevet, Guillaume Champeau, Laurent Chemla, Daniel Cohn-Bendit, Didier Guillon-Cottard, Nicolas Dupont-Aignan, Bituur Esztreym, Frédéric Fabi, Nicolas Gary, Alexandre Grauer & artistes/labels, Benjamin Jean, Francis Lalanne, Philippe Langlois, Collectif Libre-Accès, Alain Lipietz, André Malraux, Bruno Moguil, Antoine Moreau, Francis Muguet, Jérémie Nestel, Philippe-Charles Nestel, Joseph Paris, Mathieu Pasquini, Christian Paul, Marc Rees, Annick Rivoire, Maxime Rouquet, Benoit Sibaud, Michel Sitbon, Richard M. Stallman, Najat Vallaud-Belkacem, et Jérémie Zimmermann.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ils ne téléchargeront plus illégalement.


Sauf que si le petit dernier de l'appart à côté crack sa connexion wifi et qu'il se goinfre de DiVx sur son IP bah c'est lui qui va morfler parce qu'il n'aura pas le mouchard pour prouver que ça vient pas de chez lui...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Octobre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Sauf que si le petit dernier de l'appart à côté crack sa connexion wifi et qu'il se goinfre de DiVx sur son IP bah c'est lui qui va morfler parce qu'il n'aura pas le mouchard pour prouver que ça vient pas de chez lui...



Une protection WPA, c'est quand même relativement dur à craquer, non ?


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Une protection WPA, c'est quand même relativement dur à craquer, non ?



il parait que non, il faut passer en WPA2


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2009)

RJ45 rules.  :style:


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> RJ45 rules.  :style:


tout pareil 

Et ça fait double emploi car c'est quand même plus pratique pour attacher et séquestrer quelqu'un de l'administration qui est venu pour t'enquiquiner chez toi


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> tout pareil
> 
> Et ça fait double emploi car c'est quand même plus pratique pour attacher et séquestrer quelqu'un de l'administration qui est venu pour t'enquiquiner chez toi



rend nous benjamin


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2009)

macinside a dit:


> rend nous benjamin


ouais... mais y'a une rançon à payer d'abord


----------



## macinside (25 Octobre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> ouais... mais y'a une rançon à payer d'abord



c'est christophe qui a le cordon de la bourse


----------



## Sindanárië (25 Octobre 2009)

m'en fou moi, faut payer


----------



## daphone (26 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Petite video de Benjamin bayart; il y parle d'Hadopi.  Très intéressant



J'adore ce type, merci beaucoup !


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2009)

Comme pour faire écho au titre du fil, PC INpact nous a préparé un petit dossier récapitulatif sur la loi Hadopi. Ca peut être utile.


----------



## DrFatalis (28 Octobre 2009)

Le titre de ce thread est un appel auquel je ne puis résister.
Aussi...

Nous n'irons plus jamais 
Où l'on téléchargais 
Nous n'irons plus jamais 
Le sénat à décidé
Nous n'irons plus jamais 
Ce soir, c'est plus la peine 
Nous n'irons plus jamais 
Je n'achète plus de CD 

Hadopi, c'est fini 
Et dire que c'était la loi 
Des Majors qui crient au secours  
Wifi, c'est fini 
Je ne crois pas 
Que je sécuriserai un jour 

Nous n'irons plus jamais 
Où l'on téléchargais  
Nous n'irons plus jamais 
Nous as dit l'assemblée 
Parfois, je voudrais bien 
leur dire "Recommençons" 
Mais je perds le courage 
Sachant qu'ils diront non 

{au Refrain, x2} 

Nous n'irons plus jamais 
Mais je me souviendrai 
Des artistes pas fou 
Qui veulent nous rincer
On achète plus jamais 
Comme les autres années 
On achète plus jamais 
Leurs CD, leurs CD ! 

{au Refrain} 

Hadopi, c'est fini 
Et dire que c'était la loi 
Des Majors qui crient au secours  
Wifi, c'est fini 
Je ne crois pas 
Que je sécuriserai un jour 

Wifi, c'est fini 
Je ne crois pas 
Que je sécuriserai un jour


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2009)

Le web a déjà les moyens de contourner la loi

Je suis pas remonté dans le fil pour voir si cela avait déjà été posté&#8230; :rose:

Un petit rappel ça fait pas de mal&#8230;


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Octobre 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Le web a déjà les moyens de contourner la loi
> 
> Je suis pas remonté dans le fil pour voir si cela avait déjà été posté :rose:
> 
> Un petit rappel ça fait pas de mal



Ca commence même à tenir la route


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2009)

Hadopi et son budget 2010: 5,3 millions d'euros, 7 temps plein.

C'est quand même beau la rigueur budgétaire.


----------



## Raf (28 Octobre 2009)

Je sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai comme l'impression que les FAI ne vont pas se ruer pour mettre à jour leurs réseaux et permettre la coupure d'internet. Surtout que je ne sais pas comment ça se passe : les FAI font un devis pour l'Hadopi ? ou présente directement la note ? vu qu'ils n'ont pas à supporter les couts techniques.


----------



## fanou (29 Octobre 2009)

7 temps plein ?  
Ils vont avoir du taf non :bebe:


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet sur Inter ce matin : "Il existe des moyens technologiques, certes complexes, de contourner Hadopi". 

Certes complexes ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Octobre 2009)

essaye de contourner Hadopi avec une machine à écrire et un mange-disque, tu verras si c'est pas complexe


----------



## yvos (29 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> Nathalie Kosciusko-Morizet sur Inter ce matin : "Il existe des moyens technologiques, certes complexes, de contourner Hadopi".
> 
> Certes complexes ?



c'est pas le "complexe" qui est à retenir, mais le reste. C'est à son honneur d'admettre que le dispositif ne sert à rien.


----------



## Raf (29 Octobre 2009)

C'est complexe pour le gars qui passe pas sont temps à  lire MacGe ! Puis NKM est assez fine pour ne pas toucher à Hadopi et s'en tenir à distance... en 2 ans de débat, elle n'a jamais vraiment aborder le sujet.


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

En effet, le contexte : NKM était sous le feu des questions de Pascale Clark qui, en bonne journaliste, essayait de lui faire dire le fond de sa pensée sur Hadopi. 

On sentait bien qu'elle n'avait pas toute sa liberté de parole sur le sujet. Assez habilement elle a pris ses distances par rapport à la loi tout en ne la niant pas en bloc. Elle a fini par lacher cette petite phrase.

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, l'interview plutôt est encore en ligne ici. Le passage sur Hadopi est à la 11eme minute.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

*Hadopi freine la lutte contre le piratage, selon le MI5*


----------



## naas (29 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hadopi freine la lutte contre le piratage, selon le MI5*



bah c'est un peu le but du jeu non ?


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Hadopi freine la lutte contre le piratage, selon le MI5*



Si je comprends bien, ce serait un peu comme ces flics qui ne pincent pas les petites frappes pour les filer dans l'espoir qu'ils les mènent vers le gros narco-trafiquant à la source.

Sauf que dans le cas du p2p, tout le monde est un peu consommateur et un peu dealer, non ? 

En d'autres termes, on voit bien qui pâtit du piratage (le show-bizz), mais on ne voit pas trop en quoi ils sont liés à qui profite le crime (les FAI et les vendeurs de mémoire) :mouais: => Quel fil veut tirer le MI5 ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Si il y a hadopi, les internautes vont utiliser des systèmes de cryptage (qui existent déjà) qui seront plus difficile voire impossible à casser. Ça va donner aussi des idées aux malfaiteurs de tout genre Bref l'effet escompté sera nul voire pire


----------



## puregeof (29 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Si il y a hadopi, les internautes vont utiliser des systèmes de cryptage (qui existent déjà) qui seront plus difficile voire impossible à casser. Ça va donner aussi des idées aux malfaiteurs de tout genre Bref l'effet escompté sera nul voire pire



J'ai bien compris cet aspect du problème.
Sauf que, comme tu le dis, les moyens de contourner Hadopi existent déjà. 
J'imagine que les gros méchants sur le net (pédophiles, marchands d'armes etc...) n'ont pas attendu cette loi pour développer ou mettre en place des systèmes de cryptage autrement plus efficaces.
Au mieux les adeptes du P2P vont s'en inspirer :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Octobre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> J'ai bien compris cet aspect du problème.
> Sauf que, comme tu le dis, les moyens de contourner Hadopi existent déjà.
> J'imagine que les gros méchants sur le net (pédophiles, marchands d'armes etc...) n'ont pas attendu cette loi pour développer ou mettre en place des systèmes de cryptage autrement plus efficaces.
> Au mieux les adeptes du P2P vont s'en inspirer :rateau:



Justement, cette loi va pousser les "gros méchants" qui ne recourent pas actuellement aux systèmes de cryptage à aller vers ces systèmes plus sûrs et ces "gros méchants" seront plus difficiles à repérer.

Et c'est ce problème que pointe le MI5.


----------



## iluro_64 (30 Octobre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Justement, cette loi va pousser les "gros méchants" qui ne recourent pas actuellement aux systèmes de cryptage à aller vers ces systèmes plus sûrs et ces "gros méchants" seront plus difficiles à repérer.
> 
> *Et c'est ce problème que pointe le MI5*.



Oui, mais "eux" ne sont pas entravés par des "politiciens de nième zone" qui n'y comprennent rien, qui ne connaissent rien, et dont le seul mot de vocabulaire est "répression". Ce matin, encore, j'ai entendu cette expression à la radio publique : "le parlement le plus bête du monde". Nous n'avons pas que "la droite la plus bête du monde", et "la gauche la plus stupide du monde", nous avons aussi "le parlement le plus bête du monde".

Pourquoi ne pas imaginer que ces gens-là poussent les "gros" et les "méchants" à se soustraire à la loi en la contournant par un cryptage systématique parce qu'ils touchent un pourcentage. On n'est pas à un délire près, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## boninmi (30 Octobre 2009)

Bon, vu la discussion, je crois qu'il faut encore changer le titre du sujet 

Ce n'est pas :

* 	 Hadopi... c'est finiiiiiii  *


mais plutôt:

* Hadopi... c'est pas finiiiiiii  *

Hadopi est entrée dans la famille des dizaines de lois adoptées mais inapplicables ou inappliquées pour raisons diverses, manque de crédits ou autres, du style de celle des réunions dans les halls d'immeubles. Si la volonté politique est ici apparemment présente (loi déjà publiée au JO), il y a une part importante d'effet d'annonce dans la démarche. On va sans doute faire des exemples, là aussi, pour pouvoir les afficher. Mais face aux difficultés techniques, et à d'autres urgences, la dite volonté politique de surface risque fort de se diluer, même si l'on peut s'attendre encore à beaucoup de rodomontades du pouvoir.


----------



## naas (30 Octobre 2009)

C'est juste une histoire de proportions.
si le piratage redevient dans des proportions acceptables, en d'autre terme, dans des proportions ou cela va couter plus cher de chasser les pirates que de préserver les ayant droits, alors les moyens mis en place cesseront.
le problème aujourd'hui c'est que même ma voisine la boulangère est sur emule, et c'est une bille en informatique. le piratage existera toujours, internet a offert la possibilité qu'il soit à une grande échelle, à l'échelle d'internet en fait


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2009)

Hadopi, diffamation et injure, interview de Lionel Thoumyre.


----------



## Gwen (2 Novembre 2009)

puregeof a dit:


> J'imagine que les gros méchants sur le net (pédophiles, marchands d'armes etc...) n'ont pas attendu cette loi pour développer ou mettre en place des systèmes de cryptage autrement plus efficaces.



Sauf que justement, avant, lorsque tu cryptais ta connexion tu étais suspect, maintenant tout le monde va le faire, du coup, repérer les vrais délinquants sera plus difficile, car comment savoir qui fait quoi si c'est crypté*?


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2009)

Il faut quand même se souvenir que les algorithmes de chiffrement sont limités par la loi. Donc, normalement, seuls les vrais bandits, le gouvernement et les _hackers_ un peu au point seront capables d'assurer un chiffrement (quasi-)indéchiffrable. Les autres (vous, moi, le péquin de base, quoi) utilisera un chiffrement que les agences gouvernementales sauront déchiffrer de plus en plus aisément (ah ! le progrès technologique).


----------



## Raf (3 Novembre 2009)

C'est pas bien compliqué de chiffré plus que ce que permet la loi. Dans mon souvenir celle-ci précisait juste une longueur de clef, 1024 bit ? et le fait que tu devais garder les clefs nécessaires au déchiffrement.

Maintenant, tu ne connais la longueur de la clef q'une fois que tu la cassé ! Alors si tu as 1 % de trafic chiffré au lieu de 0,1%...

Mais surtout actuellement, sans déchiffrer les messages tu peux savoir d'où ils partent et où ils arrivent, ce qui au moins aussi intéressant que de connaitre le contenu. Si tout le monde chiffre...


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Il faut quand même se souvenir que les algorithmes de chiffrement sont limités par la loi. Donc, normalement, seuls les vrais bandits, le gouvernement et les _hackers_ un peu au point seront capables d'assurer un chiffrement (quasi-)indéchiffrable. Les autres (vous, moi, le péquin de base, quoi) utilisera un chiffrement que les agences gouvernementales sauront déchiffrer de plus en plus aisément (ah ! le progrès technologique).





Raf a dit:


> C'est pas bien compliqué de chiffré plus que ce que permet la loi. Dans mon souvenir celle-ci précisait juste une longueur de clef, 1024 bit ? et le fait que tu devais garder les clefs nécessaires au déchiffrement.
> 
> Maintenant, tu ne connais la longueur de la clef q'une fois que tu la cassé ! Alors si tu as 1 % de trafic chiffré au lieu de 0,1%...
> 
> Mais surtout actuellement, sans déchiffrer les messages tu peux savoir d'où ils partent et où ils arrivent, ce qui au moins aussi intéressant que de connaitre le contenu. Si tout le monde chiffre...


L'histoire des algorithmes limités n'est plus valable depuis 2004 :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chiffrement#En_France


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2009)

Au temps pour moi. À noter que le lien externe de Ouikipedia n'est pas à jour : pour la cryptologie c'est ici.

Reste que j'avais cru comprendre que, si les tailles de clefs n'étaient plus limitées, il fallait déclarer celles dépassant "une certaine taille" (j'en étais resté à 128b), ce qui permettait alors un déchiffrage aisé des chiffrements indéchiffrables ... C'est en cela que je voyais les limites [après une réelle limitation pendant longtemps]. Ça correspond un peu à ce tableau. Mais je suis une buse en Droit donc je laisse à de plus compétents de nous éclairer


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Novembre 2009)

Article 30, I : "L'utilisation des moyens de cryptologie est libre"

Le reste ce n'est pas nos oignons. On n'importe pas, on n'exporte pas : on utilise.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2009)

Les pirates achètent plus de musique !



> Les «pirates» dépensent en moyenne £77, soit 85 euros, contre £44, ou 49 euros, pour les personnes qui affirment ne pas utiliser de sites déchange de fichiers


----------



## naas (3 Novembre 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Les pirates achètent plus de musique !



sont bien cons ces pirates, moi je serais pirate je piraterais tout


----------



## Raf (3 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> sont bien cons ces pirates, moi je serais pirate je piraterais tout



Et en plus ils sont honnêtes ! On aura tout vu ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Novembre 2009)

Hadopi 2 (...) impose le recours à un juge, mais l'autorise à rendre une ordonnance simplifiée sans avoir entendu la défense. Ce n'est, à l'évidence, pas suffisant aux yeux de l'Union.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (6 Novembre 2009)

Dans la même veine : peut-on venir à bout de la loi Hadopi ?


----------



## le_magi61 (6 Novembre 2009)

Dans la série "rions un peu avec hadopi", voici aujourd'hui le site web : 
http://www.jaimelesartistes.fr

SPOILER 
Ils ont oublié de renouveller le nom de domaine...


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2009)

*Le groupe anti-pirate danois jette léponge*


----------



## macinside (8 Novembre 2009)

j'aimelesartistes version ministère est de retour  et même qu'ils font de la pub pour un site pirate


----------



## Raf (9 Novembre 2009)

roooh la veille sauvegarde mise en ligne à la va vite...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Novembre 2009)

Les ventes de CD baissent de 6% et le Net ne prend pas le relais


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Novembre 2009)

Ce virus qui télécharge des images pédophiles

En France, à partir de l'année prochaine on aura Hadopi pour nous protéger de ce genre de déconvenues. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h42 ----------

Le téléchargement, aubaine pour lindustrie du jeu ?


----------



## julrou 15 (19 Novembre 2009)

Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Envoyé Spécial (France 2) consacre un reportage sur le sujet maintenant !...


----------



## gege91 (19 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Envoyé Spécial (France 2) consacre un reportage sur le sujet maintenant !...




vu :love:!


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2009)

Reportage vu et équilibré, mais je remarque toujours que ceux qui n'ont pas d'argent pour payer du contenu en ont pour du matis haut de gamme

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h58 ----------

Reportage vu et équilibré, mais je remarque toujours que ceux qui n'ont pas d'argent pour payer du contenu en ont pour du matos haut de gamme


----------



## Cleveland (19 Novembre 2009)

Haut de gamme ?

Pour ce que j'ai vu c'est du bas de gamme ... Des chômeurs avec leur gosse c'est du HP ça coûte que dal . Le père de famille de 44 ans le disque dur 150 &#8364; chez Saturn voir un peu moins ...

Je défend que dal hein .


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Envoyé Spécial (France 2) consacre un reportage sur le sujet maintenant !...



A ce sujet:

Envoyé Spécial sur Hadopi, mais sans Odébi.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Novembre 2009)

Sept &#8239;employés dans 1&#8239;000 m² : locaux confort pour l'Hadopi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (20 Novembre 2009)

Où qu'on postule ? Il y aura une wii dans le salon ? peut-être même une salle d'arcade et une de cinéma afin de vérifier que les films proposés par le vilains pirates ne sont pas des fake ?


----------



## richard-deux (20 Novembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Pour ceux que ça intéresse, Envoyé Spécial (France 2) consacre un reportage sur le sujet maintenant !...



Vu, aussi. 
J'ai trouvé le reportage bien fait et qui aurait mérité d'être diffusé au moment du vote de la loi.

Au 1er janvier, les premiers emails seront pour les utilisateurs d'Emule.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Vu, aussi.
> J'ai trouvé le reportage bien fait et qui aurait mérité d'être diffusé au moment du vote de la loi.
> 
> Au 1er janvier, les premiers emails seront pour les utilisateurs d'Emule.



Jamais réussi à faire fonctionner ce truc correctement. 

Comme il ne choperont personne ou pas grand monde, il diront que l'aspect "pédagogique" a joué à plein et seront contents d'eux.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Novembre 2009)

Moi j'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de la chose, on se retrouve avec des mp3 pourris encodés avec des algorythmes antédiluviens et taggés comme des cochons, ça coûte moins cher de passer par l'its. Mais vivement quand même qu'on puisse y acheter des films.


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2009)

Ça prend son sens quand tu recherches quelque chose qui n'est pas ou plus vendu. Parfois ce n'est pas aussi pourri que tu peux le croire. Mais bon, musicalement, quand j'aime beaucoup c'est iTunes, quand j'aime beaucoup beaucoup c'est CD. Sauf le Classique et le Jazz, ça c'est obligatoirement CD.

Il y a des gens qui téléchargent de centaines de Go de musique qu'ils n'écouteront jamais. Une sorte de boulimie... je pense que ça passe avec le temps. A contrario, il y a des oeuvres qu'on ne comprend vraiment qu'à la troisième ou quatrième écoute.

En plus, il y a des moyens légaux d'écouter à peu près ce qu'on veut sans avoir à bourse délier. Le reportage le montrait bien.

Sur le "piratage" Hadopi c'est à côté de la plaque. Sur le business de la musique aussi. Par contre, sur le concept de mise sous surveillance du net et de la présomption de culpabilité c'était bien essayé. La suite ne s'annonce pas drôle non plus.


----------



## Rez2a (20 Novembre 2009)

iPantoufle a dit:


> Moi j'ai jamais compris l'intérêt de la chose, on se retrouve avec des mp3 pourris encodés avec des algorythmes antédiluviens et taggés comme des cochons, ça coûte moins cher de passer par l'its.



Ben, non, gratuit sera toujours moins cher que payant, même à plus mauvaise qualité... ou alors y a un truc qui m'échappe...
Et les mp3 encodés en 128 kbps avec Xing ça date de l'époque Napster, aujourd'hui c'est pas rare de trouver du FLAC ou au moins du 320 kbps en Lame VBR, ce qui est quand même pas dégueulasse au niveau de la qualité (ou du moins, ça ne justifie pas une différence de 20 entre ça et le CD).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2009)

Je trouve normal de poursuivre les gens qui volent les oeuvres (musique, films, photos etc...)
Cela fait bien longtemps que cela aurait du être mis en place.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2009)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Je trouve normal de poursuivre les gens qui volent les oeuvres (musique, films, photos etc...)
> Cela fait bien longtemps que cela aurait du être mis en place.


Oui, on devrait même les dénoncer, rentrer de force chez eux, dans leur comptes bancaires, se servir, et les exécuter en place publique ensuite en les vidant vivants comme des porcs 
Après on ferait un méchoui géant, on ferait péter des bonnes bouteilles, et on vomirait sur leur cadavres putrides


----------



## tirhum (20 Novembre 2009)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Je trouve normal de poursuivre les gens qui volent les oeuvres (musique, films, photos etc...)
> Cela fait bien longtemps que cela aurait du être mis en place.


Mais pas de cette façon...


----------



## Raf (20 Novembre 2009)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Je trouve normal de poursuivre les gens qui volent les oeuvres (musique, films, photos etc...)
> Cela fait bien longtemps que cela aurait du être mis en place.



La contrefaçon est déja un délis depuis longtemps !


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Novembre 2009)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> Je trouve normal de poursuivre les gens qui volent les oeuvres (musique, films, photos etc...)
> Cela fait bien longtemps que cela aurait du être mis en place.



On va vous le répéter combien de fois ? CE N'EST PAS DU VOL MAIS DE LA CONTRE-FAÇON !!!!

La contre-façon a toujours été l'objet de poursuites. Il y a toujours eu des lois et des juges pour la condamner.

La dernière loi en date, plus précisément consacrée au monde numérique, fut la DADVSI (2006-2007). Elle punis de 300 000 &#8364; d'amendes et de 5 ans de prison la contre-façon d'oeuvres sur internet (les liens on déjà été donnés dans cette discussion).

Hadopi n'introduit qu'un nouveau délit : défaut de sécurisation de sa connexion.

Maintenant, quand comme toi, on a fait l'apologie du Hackintosh dans les réactions aux news, on a au moins la décence de ne pas trop la ramener sur ces sujets :
http://www.macg.co/news/voir/132378/psystar-des-clones-mac-a-l-heure-du-blu-ray

Bon, c'était y'a un peu plus d'un an... on a le droit de changer d'avis, même de trouver la lumière sur le chemin de Damas. Mais certains "artistes" devraient s'extraire de leurs nombrils.


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Novembre 2009)

t'es généreux toi... t'appelles ça des artistes ceux qui se font le plus pirater ? moi je ne vois que de la merde dont on bourre la caboche aux gens... mais vraiment de la merde...

C'est ça la rançon, après tout pourquoi payer pour de la merde... c'est justice après tout


----------



## naas (20 Novembre 2009)

Sindanárië a dit:


> m'en fou moi, faut payer





Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est ça la rançon, après tout pourquoi payer pour de la merde... c'est justice après tout


Faut savoir.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2009)

Moonwalker a dit:


> On va vous le répéter combien de fois ? CE N'EST PAS DU VOL MAIS DE LA CONTRE-FAÇON !!!!
> 
> La contre-façon a toujours été l'objet de poursuites. Il y a toujours eu des lois et des juges pour la condamner.
> 
> ...


Je n'ai pas fait l'apologie mais simplement posé une question, et je n'ai jamais eu l'occasion d'en acheter un.
D'ailleurs apple s'est remué, puisqu'est sorti un iMac Quad core.
c'est marrant ces gens ici qui connaissent tout sur tout le monde, on dirait qu'ils ont que çà à faire, et passent leur vie sur les forums...
Je ne me souvenais meme plus de cette dépeche d'il y a un an, j'ai autre chose a faire...
je passe ici une fois par mois voir moins....
bref je sors


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Faut savoir.


Non non essaye pas de tout mélanger pour te rendre intéressant... sortir des phrases de leur contexte pour faire croire que qqun c'est de la merde qui ne vaut pas une rançon... c'est ce que tu essayes de démontrer ?


----------



## tirhum (22 Novembre 2009)

Une actu en passant...


----------



## corloane (22 Novembre 2009)

Le reportage de France 2 est édifiant et très bien fait... En plus il donne quelques clés pour résister à l'Hadopi  Cependant sur Mac je n'ai pas trouvé de bon site de films en streaming où on puisse trouver des séries etc... Quelqu'un a une idée?


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Novembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Une actu en passant...



Les dates démontrent s'il était besoin qu'on pouvait très bien se passer de DADVSI et HADOPI pour faire la chasse aux contre-facteurs.


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2009)

corloane a dit:


> Cependant sur Mac je n'ai pas trouvé de bon site de films en streaming où on puisse trouver des séries etc... Quelqu'un a une idée?


Ben les sites en streaming c'est les mêmes sur Mac ou sur PC, je vois pas où est le pb. 
Par contre je suis pas sûr que ce soit ici qu'il faille demander ce genre d'info...


----------



## corloane (22 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben les sites en streaming c'est les mêmes sur Mac ou sur PC, je vois pas où est le pb.
> Par contre je suis pas sûr que ce soit ici qu'il faille demander ce genre d'info...



alors j'ai rien compris parce que normalement le streaming on ne risque rien avec Adopi...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

corloane a dit:


> alors j'ai rien compris parce que normalement le streaming on ne risque rien avec Adopi...



C'est illégal de demander l'adresse de sites pirates, MacG est responsable des écrits des forumeurs


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2009)

corloane a dit:


> alors j'ai rien compris parce que normalement le streaming on ne risque rien avec Adopi...



Celui qui visionne peut être qu'il ne risque rien.
Mais celui qui dépose la vidéo et le site qui héberge la vidéo, j'en suis moins sûr.


----------



## corloane (22 Novembre 2009)

pithiviers a dit:


> Celui qui visionne peut être qu'il ne risque rien.
> Mais celui qui dépose la vidéo et le site qui héberge la vidéo, j'en suis moins sûr.



quelle blague cette hadopi finalement... on va continuer à consommer du gratuit car la télé est tellement mauvaise et (c'était très bien montré dans le reportage) pour les gens comme moi qui ont connu le passage au CD et qui ont payé le prix fort du rachat de leur discothèque, ça me fait plutôt plaisir de voir les maisons de disque tirer la gueule, le juste retour de tout cet argent volé (et à l'époque j'en avais pas beaucoup) au prétexte de la merveilleuse pureté du digital. Du coup j'achète très peu de CD , des vinyles et je marche aux fichiers pour pas un sou.


----------



## Rez2a (22 Novembre 2009)

Hadopi a un gros train de retard, c'est sûr.
Par contre, un truc qui m'a tué dans le reportage d'Envoyé Spécial, c'est qu'à la fin ils citent ouvertement le nom du forum de warez en se permettant de filmer le logo et tout, en précisant bien qu'on ne risque rien, genre "allez-y les gars c'est notre tournée"... quand on pense qu'ils sont obligés de flouter des logos Coca-Cola et qu'ils ont le droit de laisser passer ce genre de trucs, c'est aberrant.

En ce qui concerne le risque pour le streaming et les hébergeurs de fichiers genre Megaupload & cie, ça a bien été précisé dans le reportage : les bases de données des forums où circulent les liens sont hébergées à l'étranger, de même que les fichiers stockés chez les hébergeurs, et ces derniers ne loggent même pas les IP des gens qui viennent se servir ; bref, quand bien même y aurait un super pacte international permettant à tout les pays d'aller voir les logs de tout le monde (ce qui est très très loin d'être le cas, rappelons-le), personne qui se contente de télécharger ne risquerait rien ; à l'heure actuelle, même ceux qui uploadent ne risquent rien du tout...
Les seuls qui risquent un truc dans l'histoire, c'est les administrateurs des sites/forums où les liens circulent, et on a bien vu avec l'admin interviewé dans le reportage que concrètement tout ce qu'il risque c'est une garde à vue sans suite.

Et spéciale dédicace au vieux à la tête d'Hadopi qu'on a pu voir dans le reportage, qui a juste 10 ans de retard.
Je sais pas ce qui me fait le plus de peine, entre 1km² de locaux pour 7 personnes et des dizaines de millions dépensés pour de la merde, ou les gens qui pleurent encore sur le sort des majors.


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est illégal de demander l'adresse de sites pirates, *MacG est responsable des écrits des forumeurs*



Et même ça, c'est faux... 
Déjà, parce que la Charte précise, il me semble, que les membres sont responsables des messages qu'ils publient.

Et aussi, si un contenu litigieux est écrit sur ce support, les ayants-droits peuvent demander, par huissier, sa suppression. Si l'hébergeur (ici, MacGeneration) supprime le message après avoir pris connaissance de la mise en demeure, ça ne va pas plus loin (c'est le principe de la "bonne foi" de l'éditeur, notamment utilisé pour les hébergeurs de vidéo lors de la publication de contenus copyrightés...).


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2009)

Ce qui m'a bien fait marré aussi dans le reportage c'est la minette qui fait un rock à priori bien gentillet mais sans grant interet et qui pleurniche parce que son disque est déjà dans les tuyaux et le gars du label qui en remet une couche en disant qu'a cause de ça il ne peut pas se permettre de prendre des risques et que ça limite les possibilités de signer d'autres groupes.
Mais ça a toujours été comme ça. Je connais plein de groupes talentueux qui dans les années 80-90 ont galéré pour se faire signer car ils ne rentraient pas dans le moule. Sauf qu'en plus à l'époque ils devraient claquer une fortune pour louer un studio pour sortir une pauvre démo sur K7 alors qu'aujourd'hui c'est à la porté du premier venu de pondre un truc extrêmement bien produit à la maison sur un matos informatique de base ou à peine plus. Les éditeurs n'ont plus qu'a faire la distribution et la promo...
Sans compter que la minette en question, sans internet et le P2P personne n'en aurait jamais entendu parlé à part dans son quartier.


----------



## corloane (22 Novembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ce qui m'a bien fait marré aussi dans le reportage c'est la minette qui fait un rock à priori bien gentillet mais sans grant interet et qui pleurniche parce que son disque est déjà dans les tuyaux et le gars du label qui en remet une couche en disant qu'a cause de ça il ne peut pas se permettre de prendre des risques et que ça limite les possibilités de signer d'autres groupes.
> Mais ça a toujours été comme ça. Je connais plein de groupes talentueux qui dans les années 80-90 ont galéré pour se faire signer car ils ne rentraient pas dans le moule. Sauf qu'en plus à l'époque ils devraient claquer une fortune pour louer un studio pour sortir une pauvre démo sur K7 alors qu'aujourd'hui c'est à la porté du premier venu de pondre un truc extrêmement bien produit à la maison sur un matos informatique de base ou à peine plus. Les éditeurs n'ont plus qu'a faire la distribution et la promo...
> Sans compter que la minette en question, sans internet et le P2P personne n'en aurait jamais entendu parlé à part dans son quartier.



je suis d'accord, que les gros poissons, nourris par l'habitude et qui bénéficient de revenus astronomiques que des fans sans goût leur versent aient cette position, on peut comprendre, ces gens ne font plus de musique, ils sont dans le business. Mais une nana, prétendument rockeuse, pas encore rentrée dans le système... mais je rêve! j'ai des copains qui débutent qui étaient ravi de voir circuler leurs chansons : pour eux la preuve que leur musique plaît! Musique = générosité. (et la remarque sur la facilité d'enregistrer avec très peu de moyens est tout à fait juste, pas besoin d'installer 30000 euros dans "la maison familiale", il y a le prêt, le partage, la débrouille...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Novembre 2009)

Si ça se trouve, elle habite à Neuilly... Un des derniers bastions du rock en France...


----------



## naas (22 Novembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si ça se trouve, elle habite à Neuilly... Un des derniers bastions du rock en France...


Genre rebelle de la société qui n'admet pas que les règles du business qu'elle a acceptée soient bafouées 
Comme quoi le mot pirate est étymologiquement bien usité.


----------



## Sindanárië (23 Novembre 2009)

corloane a dit:


> Le reportage de France 2 est édifiant et très bien fait... En plus il donne quelques clés pour résister à l'Hadopi  Cependant sur Mac je n'ai pas trouvé de bon site de films en streaming où on puisse trouver des séries etc... Quelqu'un a une idée?



Youtube, Dailymotion, iTunes Store


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Novembre 2009)

Un député sinterroge sur HADOPI, après lavoir votée deux fois.


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2009)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un député sinterroge sur HADOPI, après lavoir votée deux fois.


Il aurait du faire l'inverse non ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Il aurait du faire l'inverse non ?



Oui. Et ils sont nombreux ceux qui auraient dû se poser cette question avant de voter.


----------



## bompi (24 Novembre 2009)

naas a dit:


> Il aurait du faire l'inverse non ?





iDuck a dit:


> Oui. Et ils sont nombreux ceux qui auraient dû se poser cette question avant de voter.


Dans certains cas, il y a le problème de l'obéissance et de la bonne conscience. On commence par obéir. Puis, si les ordres étaient contraires à ce que l'on pense, on se donne bonne conscience en disant que tout de même, finalement et tout bien posé, on a un doute, là.

C'est vieux comme le monde, cette affaire-là.


----------



## Raf (24 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Dans certains cas, il y a le problème de l'obéissance et de la bonne conscience. On commence par obéir. Puis, si les ordres étaient contraires à ce que l'on pense, on se donne bonne conscience en disant que tout de même, finalement et tout bien posé, on a un doute, là.
> 
> C'est vieux comme le monde, cette affaire-là.



Oui, puis comme ça, si ça foire pour de bon, on peut dire "Je vous l'avais bien dit que je le sentais pas..."

D'un autre coté, on attend toujours les décrets d'application...


----------



## naas (24 Novembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> C'est vieux comme le monde, cette affaire-là.


Tu as entièrement raison, cependant je ne peux m'empêcher d'être révolté par ce genre d'atermoiements.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2009)

Propagande Hadopi: le plan comm' du ministère de la Culture.


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2009)

Albanel remet cent sous dans l'bastringue


Hadopi, c'est super efficace


La suite au prochain numéro


----------



## Moonwalker (2 Décembre 2009)

"On ne change pas une équipe qui gagne" R. Domenech (professionnel de handball)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2009)

L'industrie du disque souhaite étendre Hadopi au reste du monde

Bonne idée. Exportons notre merde.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (4 Décembre 2009)

Une "contribution" d'un euro sur les abonnements à Internet pour la musique ?

_"Nous avons décidé de jouer le jeu de l'Hadopi"_, explique Bernard Miyet, le président de la Sacem.

edit/ le lien au-dessus ne fonctionne pas. :hein:

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...-internet-pour-la-musique_1276385_651865.html


----------



## naas (5 Décembre 2009)

Le but de la Sacem est d'avoir le maximum d'entrée d'argent.
Proposer une taxe sur tous les internautes, équivaut à un impôt pour tous devant l'impossibilité de taxer les fraudeurs.
totalement anti républicain.


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (5 Décembre 2009)

De mieux en mieux!!!!!
Sous prétexte de soutenir la création sur la scène française, on va encore filer du fric à Obispo, Zazie, Cabrel et autres "artistes" de merde en faisant payer tous les internautes. Ce qui revient à faire payer une amende même à ceux qui ne téléchargent pas illégalement des fichiers!


----------



## Ralph_ (5 Décembre 2009)

et surtout rentrer dans un système de licence globale...sans licence globale!


----------



## tirhum (7 Décembre 2009)

Tiens...
Juste une "p'tite" info, en passant...


----------



## macinside (8 Décembre 2009)

Bien fait :love:


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens...
> Juste une "p'tite" info, en passant...



:love: Ben voyions !


----------



## bompi (8 Décembre 2009)

C'est bien, Chet Baker.


----------



## arkhos (9 Décembre 2009)

J'aime bien le coté "on demaonde les mêmes dommages et intérêts aux majors qu'elles demandent aux pirates" ça va être difficile de critiqué la somme évaluée dans ce cas 

Au passage le piratage des livres français, y a pas de risque, les maisons d'édition et autre sont tellement en retard sur le numérique qu'il n'y a presque aucun bouqin numérisé donc pour les pirater (ou alors faut prendre un sabre et un mousquet et braquer une bibliothèque ) ...


----------



## Amok (9 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tiens...
> Juste une "p'tite" info, en passant...



Du caviar...


----------



## tirhum (15 Décembre 2009)

Chi va piano va...


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Décembre 2009)

L'allemagne opposée au dispositif de riposte graduée



> _"Le gouvernement fédéral rejette l'idée du blocage d'Internet dans des cas relevant de l'infraction au droit d'auteur, ceci étant considéré comme *une approche erronée* de la lutte contre le piratage&#8230;"_



C'est pas faute de l'avoir répété&#8230; :mouais:


----------



## fpoil (16 Décembre 2009)

M. Franck Riester, le rapporteur du texte à l'Assemblée nationale vient d'être nommé membre de l'Hadopi (Collège de la Haute....) (JOLD du 13/12/2009)


----------



## Romuald (16 Décembre 2009)

fpoil a dit:


> M. Franck Riester, le rapporteur du texte à l'Assemblée nationale vient d'être nommé membre de l'Hadopi (Collège de la Haute....) (JOLD du 13/12/2009)



pour se(r)vices rendus...

Faut bien que ce fromage soit utile aux bons serviteurs


----------



## tirhum (18 Décembre 2009)

Ben...
Y font quoi, les pirates ?!... 




En parallèle...


----------



## rizoto (18 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> Y font quoi, les pirates ?!...



ce malgré la crise et des tarifs prohibitifs ...


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Décembre 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> Y font quoi, les pirates ?!...
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grimo le loup (19 Décembre 2009)

je préfère voir une sanction pour le téléchargement illégale plutôt qu'une cotisation en licence globale car:

je refuse de cotiser pour des sans talents,des chanteuses porno,des sans voix,et toute la variété fils a papa martelé a répétition par les radio et publicités dans nos pauvres cerveaux de singe
vous verrez bientôt les pochettes de cd seront bio (business is business)

PS y'a plus que toto qui télécharge en P2P quand au streaming je réserve ça au nostalgique de la vhs


----------



## Rez2a (19 Décembre 2009)

Honnêtement, je pense que le mieux, ça serait de mettre en place un système de licence globale (avec prix majoré des abonnements mais possibilité de télécharger ce qu'on veut), et de faire une association avec les magasins de musique en ligne (iTunes Store & cie) pour comptabiliser les téléchargements par artiste et distribuer les recettes de la licence globale en fonction... ça demanderait beaucoup de boulot mais c'est vraiment la seule alternative légale que je vois aujourd'hui, même si je suis sûr que pas mal tomberaient de haut en se rendant compte qu'il n'y avait que les vaches à lait pour acheter du Rihana légalement et que pas mal de petits groupes piratés lui dameraient le pion...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Décembre 2009)

Ben t'auras la taxe globale et la poursuite des pirates. Que ça te plaise ou non.


----------



## grimo le loup (19 Décembre 2009)

un peu de charlie parker et ca va mieux

on verra bien ce qui ce passera pour le téléchargement et la licence globale


----------



## iluro_64 (19 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Honnêtement, je pense que le mieux, ça serait de mettre en place un système de licence globale (avec prix majoré des abonnements mais possibilité de télécharger ce qu'on veut), et de faire une association avec les magasins de musique en ligne (iTunes Store & cie) pour comptabiliser les téléchargements par artiste et distribuer les recettes de la licence globale en fonction... ça demanderait beaucoup de boulot mais c'est vraiment la seule alternative légale que je vois aujourd'hui, même si je suis sûr que pas mal tomberaient de haut en se rendant compte qu'il n'y avait que les vaches à lait pour acheter du Rihana légalement et que pas mal de petits groupes piratés lui dameraient le pion...



Je ne vois pas pourquoi je paierai pour des conneries que je n'achèterai jamais


----------



## Rez2a (19 Décembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas pourquoi je paierai pour des conneries que je n'achèterai jamais



Soit tu as mal compris ce que je voulais dire, soit tu n'achètes strictement rien en musique/séries/films.

Comme je vois les choses, le téléchargement légal ne marche pas pour l'instant et la licence globale serait une bonne alternative, à condition que les recettes de cette licence globale soient redistribuées de façon juste.


----------



## ugly.kid.phil (20 Décembre 2009)

> à condition que les recettes de cette licence globale soient redistribuées de façon juste



On peut toujours rêver! Si le système de redistribution était juste,ça se saurait! Je ne crois vraiment pas que tout à coup les gens cogitent pour une meilleure répartition des droits des artistes (alors que le système est mis en place depuis des années) pour les beaux yeux du pauvre petit artiste.
On va faire payer une licence globale pour donner encore plus à ceux qui touchent déjà des royalties et qui pleurent parce qu' ils touchent moins qu' avant...


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> Soit tu as mal compris ce que je voulais dire, soit tu n'achètes strictement rien en musique/séries/films.



C'est presque ça, mais pas tout à fait ? Par exemple, je viens d'acheter 2001 l'Odyssée de l'espace. Pour ça oui, je suis prêt à aller dans une boutique.  :love:
Mais pour acheter je ne sais quel DVD d'un soi-disant humoriste, non !  



Rez2a a dit:


> Comme je vois les choses, le téléchargement légal ne marche pas pour l'instant et la licence globale serait une bonne alternative, à condition que les recettes de cette licence globale soient redistribuées de façon juste.



Et en quoi est-il juste que la contribution qu'on m'extorquerait serait ensuite reversée à quelqu'un dont je n'achèterai ni la moindre note, ni le moindre mot, ni quoi que ce soit. La contribution obligatoire est une sorte de forme légale de racket. Et je serai obligé de rétribuer le soi-disant humoriste qui me sort par les yeux ! Et puis quoi encore !


----------



## Rez2a (20 Décembre 2009)

ugly.kid.phil a dit:


> On peut toujours rêver! Si le système de redistribution était juste,ça se saurait! Je ne crois vraiment pas que tout à coup les gens cogitent pour une meilleure répartition des droits des artistes (alors que le système est mis en place depuis des années) pour les beaux yeux du pauvre petit artiste.
> On va faire payer une licence globale pour donner encore plus à ceux qui touchent déjà des royalties et qui pleurent parce qu' ils touchent moins qu' avant...



Oui je pense aussi que ça restera en l'état, mettre au point un système plus ou moins juste, ça demanderait trop de travail et de concessions de la part des "gros"... c'est juste dommage pour eux, c'est à se demander si ils se rendent compte que tout ce qui est en train d'être mis en place en ce moment ne va servir à rien, à part à leur mettre encore plus profond pour les années à venir.



> t en quoi est-il juste que la contribution qu'on m'extorquerait serait ensuite reversée à quelqu'un dont je n'achèterai ni la moindre note, ni le moindre mot, ni quoi que ce soit. La contribution obligatoire est une sorte de forme légale de racket. Et je serai obligé de rétribuer le soi-disant humoriste qui me sort par les yeux ! Et puis quoi encore !



Dans mon monde parfait, la somme que tu paierais par mois pour une licence globale serait reversée de façon égale à ceux que tu télécharges...
Imagine que tu paies 20&#8364; de plus par mois, pendant ce mois tu ne télécharges que des morceaux de Rihana ? -> Allez, ça fera 20&#8364; pour elle.
Le mois d'après, tu ne télécharges que des morceaux de 3 groupes inconnus ? Ok, tes 20&#8364; seront répartis entre les trois...

Bon, honnêtement, c'est juste une vision idéaliste, ça demanderait un boulot de centralisation énorme et les gros artistes n'accepteraient jamais de s'asseoir sur autant d'argent qui irait autre part que chez eux.

Pour ce dont tu parles, le "racket" et autres, à mon avis c'est déjà bien le cas : si tu achètes un album d'un petit groupe que tu aimes bien chez Universal, n'oublie pas que ce sont ces derniers qui empochent la plus grosse part du gâteau, et je suis pas certain qu'ils réinvestissent pas une partie de ton pognon dans la production du prochain album de U2, même si ça a aucun rapport avec ce pour quoi tu as payé...


----------



## iluro_64 (20 Décembre 2009)

ugly.kid.phil a dit:


> On va faire payer une licence globale pour donner encore plus à ceux qui touchent déjà des royalties et qui pleurent parce qu' ils touchent moins qu' avant...



Je partage cet avis !
Et je ne suis pas du tout d'accord, car les plus gros d'aujourd'hui, c'est pas vraiment pour eux que je me décarcasserai.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

Non, mais c'est vrai quoi. On se demande pourquoi il y a des gens qui piratent des films et des CD.
Quand on voit que la place de cinéma est à 1350  et le CD à 19,99, moi je trouve que le prix est juste. C'est vraiment pas bien de pirater. 



:rateau:


----------



## bompi (21 Décembre 2009)

Ça, il est clair que le porte-monnaie, virtuel ou non, du consommateur n'est pas extensible à l'infini. Ce que ne semble pas reconnaître nos amis de l'industrie du divertissement.

Mais on pourrait _aussi_ considérer que l'on n'est pas obligé de copier ou télécharger ce qui nous est inaccessible pour cause de cherté.
Il y a déjà beaucoup à apprécier pour peu (voire rien) : ignorons ce qui nous paraît excessivement cher ; fixons-nous des priorités.

Exemples tout simples : dans ma sympathique bourgade du 93, on trouve des DVDs pas chers du tout les jours de marché, avec parfois quelques pépites [faut fouiller, c'est sûr]. Au lieu de chercher à obtenir dans l'instant le moindre film, attendons qu'il sorte en version simple, tarif réduit et tout ça ou qu'il se retrouve sur les étals des marchés à bas prix.


----------



## le_magi61 (21 Décembre 2009)

Petit constat ce WE : J'ai acheté sur Amazon l'album de Gossip en MP3 pour 5&#8364;.
Je l'ai vu samedi à la Fnac pour 15&#8364;...
3 fois plus cher, et ils se plaignent de vendre moins de cd...


----------



## julrou 15 (21 Décembre 2009)

Je ne suis pas vraiment sûr que le prix soit un argument en faveur ou contre le téléchargement illégal. 

La *Fnac* propose souvent des promos sur les DVD, du genre 5 DVD pour 30  ou 3 pour 20 . Et le DVD, à l'unité, est en général à 10 , ce qui n'est pas non plus excessif (sauf, bien sûr, pour les toutes dernières nouveautés).
La place de cinéma à 10  (ou plus) ? Là, c'est clair que c'est nettement plus cher, et qu'une famille avec deux enfants et un budget ric-rac  aura du mal à aller au cinéma plus d'une fois l'an. Reste alors les cartes d'abonnement ou illimités (je sais qu'ils font ça chez UGC). Par exemple, j'ai une carte d'abonnement (10 places) pour 50 euros, valable 4 mois, rechargeable quand on veut. C'est pratique, et à 5  la place, c'est tout à fait raisonnable. 
Et les CD, enfin : je vais reprendre l'exemple de la Fnac, où ils sont souvent à 7  le CD (ou même moins lors des promos, mais c'est très régulier, j'en vois presque à chaque fois que j'y vais) ou à 10 , ce qui est quand même là aussi raisonnable.
Après, il ne faut pas non plus vouloir tout ce que l'on voit...
Ou il reste l'option de la _location_ virtuelle (VOD) ou de _l'achat_ virtuel. Si on aime la dématérialisation, ça permet quand même de faire encore plus d'économie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Décembre 2009)

ouais, ben essaye de trouver des CD à 7 euros dans les nouveautés au rayon "Musique du Monde"...


----------



## Raf (21 Décembre 2009)

Je vous rappellerai quand même que la loi HADOPI, (c'est le sujet à l'origine) ne favorise en rien la création artistique. Il ne fait que créer une obligation de surveillance de votre connexion Internet.

Deuxièmement, le cinéma, l'édition, les festivals de musiques et bien d'autres choses fonctionnent sans qu'une taxe viennent les subventionner. Sans parler, d'autres pays comme les USA ou l'Inde où les productions sont nombreuses, voir abondantes et cela sans intervention de l'état.

Troisièmement, personnellement, j'utilise internet, mon ordinateur, mon iphone, mes disques durs pour une activité professionnelle et j'ai déjà payé des taxes pour ces différents supports alors qu'il n'y a pas dessus l'ombre d'un début de morceau de musique.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Décembre 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas vraiment sûr que le prix soit un argument en faveur ou contre le téléchargement illégal.
> 
> ...



J'aime assez cette façon de relancer élégamment le débat. Pourtant je ne suis pas certain qu'il s'agisse du bon débat, bien que ce soit très intéressant.

Ne parlons pas d'Hadopi comme législation destinée préserver les subsides des artistes les "plus à l'aise" ou à encourager la création artistique des artistes "les moins à l'aise". Cela n'est que fausse motivation en forme de propagande. La seule vraie raison est d'empêcher qu'un nouvel modèle économique se développe au détriment d'un modèle vieillissant et archaïsant. Pour cela, on commence par des désigner des coupables, des pirates, qui, très souvent, n'ont même la conscience d'être des "criminels". Les vrais criminels, ceux qui font du piratage de masse, tout aussi bien de la musique que du cinéma et que de l'informatique, eux sont tout à fait à l'abri. Car eux, ils revendent à prix moindres, en toute impunité. Alors, c'est facile de faire voter une sorte de loi d'exception, désignant enfants ou vieillards comme criminels, parce qu'ils téléchargent à tour de bras, sans conscience de commettre une faute, beaucoup plus motivés par l'accumulation de titres qu'ils n'écoutent pas ou qu'ils ne regardent pas, car c'est un jeu, avec le risque du "pas vus pas pris", la montée d'adrénaline. Qu'on dise donc qu'un enfant ou un adolescent qui a accumulé 100 000 titres de musique ou 10 000 titres de films par simple amusement est un criminel ! Car la loi Hadopi, c'est cela, pas autre chose, une sorte de dérive vers une tentation d'autoritarisme qui fait d'individus à peu près innocents des justiciables tout à fait coupable. Cela fait penser à la mère nécessiteuse qui a volé de la viande dans un supermarché pour que ces enfants puisse manger un peu de protéines animales, et qu'on condamne, et aux criminels en cols blancs toujours innocentés, grâce au(x) lampiste(s) qu'ils ont désigné. Qu'on  se rappelle la merveilleuse formule : "responsable mais pas coupable". Avec Hadopi ça devient "irresponsable donc coupable"


----------



## Sindanárië (21 Décembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais c'est vrai quoi. On se demande pourquoi il y a des gens qui piratent des films et des CD.
> Quand on voit que la place de cinéma est à 1350  et le CD à 19,99, moi je trouve que le prix est juste. C'est vraiment pas bien de pirater.
> 
> 
> ...


Ah non t'es mauvaises langue !

Moi j'ai trouvé la série culte Premiers baisers à 490 l'unité, et la B.O. offerte en prime ! 




Par contre on attends toujours Premiers Baisers, The Film, en 3D, avec du Pop-corn offert


----------



## boninmi (22 Décembre 2009)

Le point de vue d'un poids lourd


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2009)

On pourra noter la culture du monsieur (Stroheim, Gance ...).


----------



## father (22 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Oui puisque les légistes le disent  il ne faut pas télécharger c'est un délit.

Alors est ce un délit d'enregistrer un film passant à la télé  ou un concert.

Quand j'étais jeune on disait d'enregistrer sur cassette allait faire mourir l'industrie du disque.

Après il y a eu les cassettes vhs on disait la même chose.

Pourquoi ne pas mettre les cd ou dvd au juste prix de revient au lieu de s'en mettre plein les poches.

Je suis sur que si les dvd ou cd étaient moins cher.

ILS AURAIT MOINS ENCORE DES PERSONNES QUI TELECHARGERAIENT  DU MOINS  JE LE PENSE.

A COMBIEN REVIENT REELEMENT  LE DVD OU LE CD.

Moi je suis toujours du coté de la loi, CAR NUL NE DOIT IGNORÉ LA LOI.
Et je la respecterais 
Parce que on m'a élevé comme cela 

Mais nous sommes toujours dans une société ou le veut faire le consommateur LE PIGEON.

J'ai voulu acheter un dvd d'opéra 35 euros (peux importe le titre) et bien j'attendrai qu'il passe à la télé car cela me coutera seulement le CD.
Car pour l'instant cela n'est pas interdit.


Passez de bonnes fêtes

Christian


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (22 Décembre 2009)

father a dit:


> Oui puisque les *légistes* le disent  il ne faut pas télécharger c'est un délit.



Hé, ho, doucement ! La vente de musique et de film n'est pas morte.


----------



## father (22 Décembre 2009)

Re bonjour

C'est que je voulais faire comprendre non l'industrie du disque ou dvd n'est pas morte.

Ça je l'ai bien compris mais ce que des personnes  bien intentionnés voudraient nous faire croire!!!!!!

Passez de bonnes fêtes

Father


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2009)

légiste=législateur ? 

C'est "nul n'est censé ignorer la loi" cependant il est impossible même avec toute la bonne volontée du monde, de la connaitre totalement. Tu vois le paradoxe ?


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> légiste=législateur ?
> 
> C'est "nul n'est censé ignorer la loi" cependant il est impossible même avec toute la bonne volontée du monde, de la connaitre totalement. Tu vois le paradoxe ?



Paradoxe, paradoxe, vous avez dit paradoxe ? 
Il est bon de cultiver le paradoxe 
Surtout dans un pays de droit où il y a tellement de " droits " que l'on confond droit et devoir. Par exemple, les dispositions de la loi (du droit donc) sont souvent si contradictoires qu'elles créent le paradoxe. Quant aux devoirs, les "ayant droits" n'en ont rien à cirer.

Hadopi c'est :

vous avez le devoir de ne pas copier (pour les uns)
vous avez le droit d'escroquer ceux qui ont des devoirs (pour les autres).

Joyeux Noël (il est encore temps)  
Bonne année 2010 à tous


----------



## Bigdidou (25 Décembre 2009)

father a dit:


> Moi je suis toujours du coté de la loi, CAR NUL NE DOIT IGNORÉ LA LOI.
> Christian


Ce qui n'est pas le cas pour la grammaire, mais passons...
Je me souviens vaguement d'avoir entendu cette absurdité quand j'étais petit.
Qu'est-est que ça veut dire, au juste ?
Qu'on ne peut pas se prévaloir devant un tribunal d'ignorer l'illégalité d'une action faite en toute bonne foi, qui ne paraissait pas fondamentalement illégale ou porter tord à qui que ce soit ?
Qu'on est tous censés être avocats d'affaire, pénalistes, spécialistes du code de procédure pénale, du code de santé publique (puisqu'il est question de légistes dans ce post...) et que sais-je encore ? Rien que le code la route, c'est pas si simple...
Enfin, je veux bien ne pas ignorer la loi, encore faut-il la comprendre... Et moi, pour la loi Hadopi, c'est pas gagné...


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Décembre 2009)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Je me souviens vaguement d'avoir entendu cette absurdité quand j'étais petit.


Opinion qui n'engage que celui qui l'émet    


> Qu'est-est que ça veut dire, au juste ?
> Qu'on ne peut pas se prévaloir devant un tribunal d'ignorer l'illégalité d'une action faite en toute bonne foi, qui ne paraissait pas fondamentalement illégale ou porter tord à qui que ce soit ?
> Qu'on est tous censés être avocats d'affaire, pénalistes, spécialistes du code de procédure pénale, du code de santé publique (puisqu'il est question de légistes dans ce post...) et que sais-je encore ? Rien que le code la route, c'est pas si simple...



C'est à peu près cela, et il faut se méfier à la fois

de la bonne foi
de la jurisprudence
et du choc frontal des deux qui peuvvent conduire à une situation paradoxale



> Enfin, je veux bien ne pas ignorer la loi, encore faut-il la comprendre... Et moi, pour la loi Hadopi, c'est pas gagné...


+1! Il n'y a rien à ajouter à ce témoignage de " bonne foi ".


----------



## Raf (25 Décembre 2009)

Ma foi, ... , pour une fois,...


----------



## Pigeon (25 Décembre 2009)

father a dit:


> Mais nous sommes toujours dans une société ou le veut faire le consommateur LE PIGEON.



Je confirme.



> Passez de bonnes fêtes
> 
> Christian



Bonnes fêtes


----------



## Bigdidou (26 Décembre 2009)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Opinion qui n'engage que celui qui l'émet



Zut, c'est illégal ce que j'ai écrit ? 
Mais, sans rire, tu sais d'où ça sort ce truc ?
"Tout condamné à mort aura la tête tranché", je sais à cause de Pagnol, et je crois savoir, que, normalement, c'est plus dans le code pénal. Mais ça ???



iluro_64 a dit:


> C'est à peu près cela, et il faut se méfier à la fois
> 
> de la bonne foi
> de la jurisprudence
> ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Décembre 2009)

C'est la loi HADOPI II au passage ... 

Je l'ai eu en cas pratique .... :rateau:


----------



## iluro_64 (26 Décembre 2009)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Sans compter qu'en correctionnel, les peines c'est quand même parfois une vraie lotterie... Un court exemple : un de mes patients disparaît de la nature pendant 4 mois : il s'était fait prendre à Paris avec une alcoolémie à 1,1 g sur... une mobylette. Au pire, il se tuait tout seul en se prenant un bus... Je défends pas l'alcool au volant, loin de là, et même en mobylette, faut être sanctionné, mais là.... : ce grand danger public a été condamné 6 mois fermes en comparution immédiate et incarcéré le soir même pour 4 mois à Fleury. Dans une section spéciale, mais quand même, pour 4 mois... Quelques jours après notre reprise de contact, deux gros accidents avec mort de plusieurs enfants piétons (vitesse impliquée) : les deux auteurs sortent, certes, non jugés, mais libres du commissariat avec un simple contrôle judiciaire...



Je vois que nous avons affaire à un connaisseur ! Paradoxe, paradoxe, quand tu  nous tiens !


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2009)

En chambre (tribunal) correctionnel on ne traite pas les criminels :mouais:, et les peines c'est pas la loterie ....   surtout que le max en correctionnel c'est 10 ans, et c'est souvent des TIG, des amendes, des peines légères .... 


C'est la cour d'assises un homicide. Le fonctionnement est différent. Et il faut connaitre toute l'histoire après .... Si les jeunes se sont jetés sous la voiture ....


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (29 Décembre 2009)

La Cnil retarde un peu plus l'application de la loi Hadopi


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2009)

Reporté à avril donc... La question que je me pose: si j'arrête ma Mule le 31 mars je ne risque pas de recevoir d'emal désagréable?


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Non de plus si ils envoient un mail ou une lettre, qui n'est pas en recommandé tu peux toujours dire que tu as rien reçu. Attention il y a des mails avec A/R mais je ne sais pas si ça à une valeur juridique, un bon avocat démolira la preuve du courrier électronique.

Une lettre simple n'a pas d'implication juridique, alors que une lettre en recommandé si.


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2009)

[/COLOR]





Artguillaume a dit:


> Non de plus si ils envoient un mail ou une lettre, qui n'est pas en recommandé tu peux toujours dire que tu as rien reçu. Attention il y a des mails avec A/R mais je ne sais pas si ça à une valeur juridique, un bon avocat démolira la preuve du courrier électronique.
> 
> Une lettre simple n'a pas d'implication juridique, alors que une lettre en recommandé si.



ok pour les lettres, mais ce n'est pas ma question vraiment...  Je voulais savoir si la surveillance était rétroactive, le début d'application des sanctions en avril peut-il prendre en compte le téléchargement passé? Car de mon point de vue le téléchargement est vraiment une mauvaise habitude, en gros acquérir des trucs qu'on ne pourrait pas se payer pour des causes de limitation de budget, et il est vrai que le net est d'une facilité déconcertante pour se procurer le dernier album de truc, l'intégrale de machin (surtout quand on a un Mac qui est une sorte de 4x4 du net, qui ne rame pas, qui n'attrape pas de virus, qu'on a plaisir à utiliser...) et pour couronner le tout l'industrie de l'offre légale qui est complètement à côté de la plaque, pratiquant des prix à peine moins élevés que le support physique (le grand modèle, c'est l'App Store où on ne rechigne pas à payer le juste prix). Bref, peut-être s'aider de la date fatidique pour arrêter, comme on arrête de fumer en espérant que l'offre légale suive...


----------



## Raf (30 Décembre 2009)

Il faut que les décrets d'application soit publiés. Donc pas d'effets rétroactifs, puis t'arrêtes pas avant d'avoir reçu le courrier avec AR.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

Article 2 du code civil : La loi ne dispose que pour l'avenir; elle n'a point d'effet rétroactif.

Cela dit il y a pleins d'exceptions, pour cela il y a des lois transitoires ( ce qui n'est pas le cas ici ), la nouvelle loi est appliqué si elle est plus douce que l'ancienne ( ce n'est pas le cas ici ), elle est rétroactif aussi si elle a un intérêt général ( ce qui n'est pas le cas ici ).

En attendant je vous conseil de :

1-Mettre une clef sécurisé et difficile.

2- Filtrer vos adresses MAC.


----------



## corloane (30 Décembre 2009)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Article 2 du code civil : La loi ne dispose que pour l'avenir; elle n'a point d'effet rétroactif.
> 
> Cela dit il y a pleins d'exceptions, pour cela il y a des lois transitoires ( ce qui n'est pas le cas ici ), la nouvelle loi est appliqué si elle est plus douce que l'ancienne ( ce n'est pas le cas ici ), elle est rétroactif aussi si elle a un intérêt général ( ce qui n'est pas le cas ici ).
> 
> ...



tu as  un lien avec les procédures ou un tutto pour la clé et le filtre? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2009)

euh non mais c'est assez simple il faut se connecter au routeur, la clef WEP c'est fait de base normalement et l'adresse MAC, c'est l'adresse des cartes réseaux qui peuvent se connecter aux wifi, il faut rentré les adresses MAC et ensuite activer le filtrage mac. Sinon tu peux regarder sur internet si il y a des tutos


----------



## Rez2a (31 Décembre 2009)

À préciser que pour la clé WEP, c'est fait de base sur certaines box et c'est justement ça le problème : une clé WEP ça se cracke en pas beaucoup de temps...
Si votre clé est une clé WEP, passez-la en WPA ou WPA2 et ça sera déjà autrement plus difficile à cracker. 

Il faut aussi noter que ça ne garantit rien, même si le filtrage par adresse MAC (en gros c'est l'identifiant unique de chaque carte réseau, wifi ou Ethernet) est sécurisant, quelqu'un peut toujours spoofer son adresse MAC et la faire passer pour l'adresse d'un de vos ordis... mais bon, j'avoue, il faudrait vraiment qu'il vous en veuille.

Enfin, le plus important dans tout ça, c'est qu'aucune protection n'est inviolable et rien que ça, ça aurait dû suffire à mettre un putain de coup de frein à HADOPI...

Dernière chose : la meilleure protection pour vos box/modem, ça reste toujours de désactiver le wifi et de relier vos périphériques par Ethernet, mais évidemment ça pose quelques soucis pour les ordis portables et téléphones.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Décembre 2009)

Pour le moment ça va... Je suis au bord de la machja, en fin de ligne, et je n'ai de voisins que 1 ou 2 mois par an...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

@Rez2a : je complète juste pour les téléphones avec wifi il possède également une adresse MAC. Normalement sur une box normale c'est 5 ordinateurs en wifi je crois.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2009)

Rez2a a dit:


> À préciser que pour la clé WEP, c'est fait de base sur certaines box et c'est justement ça le problème : une clé WEP ça se cracke en pas beaucoup de temps...
> .



Oui, ben, bon courage, quand même.
T'as essayé ?
Les connaisssant, c'est pas mes voisins qui le feront, en tout cas, même si c'est "facile".
C'est pas parce qu'il y a des tutoriaux (pour certains assez fantaisistes...) un peu partout sur le net, que c'est "facile" et "rapide".
Il faut pas mal d'opérations préliminaires, loin d'être rapides, disposer du matériel adéquat (en particulier une clé wifi qui permet la manip), et un ordinateur d'une certaine puissance, si tu compte l'utiliser avant ta retraite...
Et puis, c'est parfaitement illégal, rapelons le.


----------



## Raf (31 Décembre 2009)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, ben, bon courage, quand même.
> T'as essayé ?
> Les connaisssant, c'est pas mes voisins qui le feront, en tout cas, même si c'est "facile".
> C'est pas parce qu'il y a des tutoriaux (pour certains assez fantaisistes...) un peu partout sur le net, que c'est "facile" et "rapide".
> ...



Pour une clef Wep, pour les moyens , il suffit d'une clef usb wifi à 20&#8364; en vente partout, et d'un logiciel (pas très compliqué à trouver vus qu'il doit y en avoir que deux sur mac) l'opération prend 30 secondes max, vu qu'il s'agit simplement de forcer la connexion wifi (pas la borne) à redémarrer pour récupérer la clef d'authentification.

Pour le WPA, même matériel, même logiciel, mais compter environ 10 min le temps de récupérer des paquets et d'en tirer la clef (pas besoin d'une machine surpuissante)... Le WPA2 est effectivement plus long et plus compliqué.

Et c'est parfaitement légal de cracker sa propre connexion ;-). Je ne suis même pas sur que cracker celle du voisin soit illégal, tant qu'il n'y a pas de préjudice. Ou si c'est illégal, il faudrait me dire pourquoi ? 

Ce qui est illégal c'est de s'introduire sur un réseau, d'entreprise par exemple, pour voler ou modifier des donnés.

Pour donner une idée du problème : là chez moi en région parisienne, dans un immeuble, j'ai environ 4 réseaux wifi visibles en WEP, 4 en WPA et 2 WPA. Dont la moitié avec une réception suffisante pour avoir un connexion internet correcte.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Pour le WPA, même matériel, même logiciel, mais compter environ 10 min le temps de récupérer des paquets et d'en tirer la clef (pas besoin d'une machine surpuissante)... Le WPA2 est effectivement plus long et plus compliqué.
> 
> Pour donner une idée du problème : là chez moi en région parisienne, dans un immeuble, j'ai environ 4 réseaux wifi visibles en WEP, 4 en WPA et 2 WPA. Dont la moitié avec une réception suffisante pour avoir un connexion internet correcte.


Qui comprend de quoi il parle ?


----------



## Anonyme (31 Décembre 2009)

Moi, c'est juste les différente possibilité de clef pour protéger, maintenant il n'y a plus que WPA-PSK (surement ce qu'il appelle le WPA2) et WEP.

C'est vrai qu'il est pas très claire.

Il faut savoir que le mieux c'est WPA-PSK (20 caractères).

Ceci dit il a raison plus la clef est compliqué plus sa met du temps, mais dans l'ensemble c'est assez simple.

C'est pour ça qu'il faut activer son filtrage MAC pour les ordinateurs en wifi. Je rappelle que dans pas longtemps si on se sert de votre connexion wifi est que vous ne l'avez pas protéger vous pouvez être poursuivi pour négligence, si la personne à télécharger. Protéger = clef WEP/WPA (conseillé) + filtrage MAC.

Vous pouvez aussi vous servir de la desactivation de la diffusion du SSID, c'est juste le nom du réseau (FREEBOX,NEUF...) qui est marqué sous la box. Dans ce cas votre réseau est invisible.

Attention une fois la case coché sur MAC il faut re rentrer le nom du réseau, la CLEF WAP/WEP et voila votre réseau est invisible  Il vaut mieux configurer le tout avec le câble Ethernet.


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2009)

Raf a dit:


> Je ne suis même pas sur que cracker celle du voisin soit illégal, tant qu'il n'y a pas de préjudice. Ou si c'est illégal, il faudrait me dire pourquoi ?



Tout simplement à cause de l'article 323-1 du Code pénal :
" Le fait d'accéder ou de se maintenir, frauduleusement, dans tout ou partie d'un système de traitement automatisé de données est puni de deux ans d'emprisonnement et de 30000 euros d'amende. Lorsqu'il en est résulté soit la suppression ou la modification de données contenues dans le système, soit une altération du fonctionnement de ce système, la peine est de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 45000 euros d'amende ".

Le simple accès est donc condamnable (et pour cracker une clé WEP d'un système tu y accèdes forcément), se maintenir et/ou altérer le système en question (ou en avoir la simple intention) n'est que la cerise sur le gâteau, manifestement.

La notion "système de traitement automatisé de données" est effectivement assez vague, mais certainement pas réduite à un réseau d'entreprise. Un réseau local privé, un ordinateur isolé et même un disque dur peuvent être considérés comme tels...

C'est assez logique, d'ailleurs que ça soit illégal : si je protège quelque chose, c'est pour que les autres passent leur chemin. Cracker la protection de quelqu'un c'est un peu comme forcer sa porte, même si sa serrure est de mauvaise qualité.


----------



## Raf (1 Janvier 2010)

@Joël Pierre : WEP, WPA et WPA2 sont des normes de chiffrage des connexions WIFI. Pour votre culture http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access

@Artguillaume : WEP est une véritable passoire, adresse MAC ou pas. Il faut minimum du WPA ou WPA2


----------



## F118I4 (1 Janvier 2010)

J' avais entendu dire il y a quelques mois qu' on devait installer un logiciel (un mouchard), c' est plus d' actualité?


----------



## boninmi (1 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> J' avais entendu dire il y a quelques mois qu' on devait installer un logiciel (un mouchard), c' est plus d' actualité?


Je suppose que ça doit faire partie des décrets d'application, pas encore parus. La CNIL n'a reçu qu'un des deux projets de décrets, elle réclame les deux (le deuxième est le volet sanctions) pour pouvoir donner un avis cohérent. Ensuite, le Conseil d'Etat doit donner son avis, et en attendant, l'application de la loi prend du retard.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2010)

Jusqu'à preuve du contraire, le dit mouchard ne sera pas compatible Mac.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

Raf a dit:


> @Joël Pierre : WEP, WPA et WPA2 sont des normes de chiffrage des connexions WIFI. Pour votre culture http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wi-Fi_Protected_Access
> 
> @Artguillaume : WEP est une véritable passoire, adresse MAC ou pas. Il faut minimum du WPA ou WPA2



Je suis pas d'accord trouvé la clef WEP est une chose, et oui c'est pas très sécurisant, par contre le filtrage MAC c'est totalement diffèrent. De toute façon de base maintenant c'est une clef WAP-PSK. 

Mais caché le nom du réseau est aussi une bonne solution est une clef WEP simple suffit. 

Mais clef WAP/WEP+filtrage MAC c'est obligatoire.

Edit quand même hein WAP=WPA.


----------



## choumou (1 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je suis pas d'accord trouvé la clef WEP est une chose, et oui c'est pas très sécurisant, par contre le filtrage MAC c'est totalement diffèrent. De toute façon de base maintenant c'est une clef *WAP*-PSK.
> 
> Mais caché le nom du réseau est aussi une bonne solution est une clef WEP simple suffit.
> 
> Mais clef *WAP*/WEP+filtrage MAC c'est obligatoire.



Heu c'est quoi une clé WAP.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

De façon simple c'est le mot de passe que l'on te demande lors de ta connexion sur ton routeur, qui te permet d'avoir internet, il y a WAP, WAP2, WAP-PSK, je sais que le WAP-PSK c'est de 8 à 63 caractères, et c'est un bon mode de protection de même que le WAP2. 

Ton mot de passe est chiffré et selon le mode de chiffrage (WEP/WPA/WPA2/WPA PSK), il est plus ou moins difficile de le "hacker". En gros le mieux c'est WAP2 et WAP PSK pour des particuliers. Mais c'est loin d'être infaillible. Pour plus de sécurité plus ton mdp est long est aléatoire mieux c'est.

Pour un particulier une bonne protection c'est : clef WPA2/WPA PSK + filtrage MAC
Pour un particulier un peu parano le mieux c'est : Cacher le nom du réseau (SSID) + clef WPA2/wap PSK + filtrage MAC dans ce cas il faut quand même connaitre son routeur, et il faut d'abord cacher le SSID avant de connecté les ordinateurs en wifi, sinon vous devrez reconfigurer vos ordinateurs ( logique vu que le réseau devient invisible )


----------



## Raf (1 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Heu c'est quoi une clé WAP.



C'est internet pour les téléphones du siècle dernier ? non ? du temps ou tu avais des connexions à 9600 bps...


----------



## choumou (1 Janvier 2010)

Merci pour ces renseignements, mais je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est le WAP à part l'accès à internet aux téléphones portable, mais je connais le WPA et le WPA2 par contre, mais *WAP*...

Oui je sais j'abuse


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

choumou a dit:


> Merci pour ces renseignements, mais je ne sais toujours pas ce qu'est le WAP à part l'accès à internet aux téléphones portable, mais je connais le WPA et le WPA2 par contre, mais *WAP*...
> 
> Oui je sais j'abuse




ah j'avais pas vu  je sors => vous m'avez comprit de toute façon je voulais mettre WPA :rateau: j'ai même pas bu en plus et j'ai la flemme d'éditer :love:


----------



## choumou (1 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> ah j'avais pas vu  je sors => vous m'avez comprit de toute façon je voulais mettre WPA :rateau: j'ai même pas bu en plus et j'ai la flemme d'éditer :love:



T'inquiète 
C'est bien de ne pas mal le prendre et d'avoir de l'humour.


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je suis pas d'accord trouvé la clef WEP est une chose, et oui c'est pas très sécurisant, par contre le filtrage MAC c'est totalement diffèrent. De toute façon de base maintenant c'est une clef WAP-PSK.
> 
> Mais caché le nom du réseau est aussi une bonne solution est une clef WEP simple suffit.
> 
> Mais clef WAP/WEP+filtrage MAC c'est obligatoire.


Le filtrage MAC, c'est l'autorisation donnée par le point d'accès à certains clients Wifi selon l'adresse MAC qu'ils déclarent posséder. Or, une fois la clé WEP ou WPA cassée, l'accès frauduleux au réseau Wifi peut justement être réalisé par l'usurpation de cette adresse MAC qui aura été récupérée. Le pirate peut alors se connecter en lieu et place du client piraté.

Quant à cacher le nom du réseau (SSID), cela n'offre pratiquement aucune sécurité dans le cas où le pirate oeuvre pour s'introduire de la manière indiquée ci-dessus.

En fait, en matière de Wifi, aucune protection n'est fiable à 100%.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2010)

Pour récupérer l'adresse MAC de mon coté il faut :
1-cracker ma clef *WPA*
2-Trouver mon identifiant et mon mdp pour se connecter au routeur et pour pouvoir modifier, voire les adresses MAC.

J'ai faux ? Après oui c'est pas fiable à 100 % mais c'est toujours ça.

Ensuite caché le nom du réseau pour pirater un réseau il faut connaitre le nom du réseaux ... a moins de se faire pirater par des amis je vois pas comment on peut voire un réseau cacher.

Encore faux ? je suis pas un hacker moi :d


----------



## PA5CAL (1 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pour récupérer l'adresse MAC de mon coté il faut :
> 1-cracker ma clef *WPA*


On arrive maintenant à le faire. C'est beaucoup plus long que dans le cas d'une clé WEP, ça exige une grosse configuration matérielle, mais cela n'est pas foncièrement irréalisable (les clés WPA les moins robustes peuvent être craquées en quelques heures seulement avec des PC courants).


Artguillaume a dit:


> 2-Trouver mon identifiant et mon mdp pour se connecter au routeur et pour pouvoir modifier, voire les adresses MAC.


Pas besoin de modifier quoi que ce soit pour utiliser l'accès Internet, puisque l'usurpation d'adresse MAC sur laquelle repose l'exploit permet de prendre directement la place d'un utilisateur normal du réseau Wifi en mimant sa configuration.



Artguillaume a dit:


> Ensuite caché le nom du réseau pour pirater un réseau il faut connaitre le nom du réseaux ... a moins de se faire pirater par des amis je vois pas comment on peut voire un réseau cacher.


Les utilitaires permettant d'espionner le trafic Wifi voient tous les réseaux, que les noms soient cachés ou non. L'adresse MAC du point d'accès suffit à les repérer. À moins de tenter de pirater les réseaux avec les moyens courants de connexion, il n'est pas plus difficile de pirater un réseau sans SSID qu'un réseau qui en publie un.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

Je suis largué au 2.

Pour usurper une adresse MAC il faut la connaitre ?

Tu crack ma clef WPA, c'est cool mais tu peux rien faire, tu peux pas te connecter au routeur même en ayant la clef WPA et encore moins voire les ordinateurs en réseaux.... Je suis paumé. Comment font il pour usurper une clef WPA ? 

Pour le 3, cependant si choix de réseaux il y a un hacker va prendre un réseau visible ( je suis dans paris donc .... ). Quelqu'un qui cache un nom SSID c'est quelqu'un avec un minimum de connaissance ( même si c'est simple )

Edit bon j'ai trouvé : un logiciel de monitoring permet d'avoir les adresses MAC.

Mais si je résume, le réseau caché décourage les hackers en herbe, une clef WPA de 63 caractères c'est très long à hacker, et le filtrage MAC demande au hacker de modifié l'adresse de sa carte. Et modifié l'adresse MAC de sa carte une fois que tu redémarres ton ordi elle reprend l'adresse d'origine .... Et la modifié de façon "permanente" demande encore plus de temps ...


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2010)

En examinant un réseau avec les outils idoines, on trouve les adresses physiques [_MAC address_] des cartes réseaux connectées.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2010)

C'est la ou TU te dit rien ne vaut un bon vieux cable lol

En plus je suis en fibre optique ( la fibre optique va jusqu'a ma BOX ce qui est bon a savoir) et le wifi sa bride a fond ....


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est la ou TU te dit rien ne vaut un bon vieux cable lol
> 
> En plus je suis en fibre optique ( la fibre optique va jusqu'a ma BOX ce qui est bon a savoir) et le wifi sa bride a fond ....



Oui c'est clair... je pratique un peu le crackage de réseau wifi pour me marrer (je fait de mal à personne et je ne me sert pas de la connexion des autres pour des actions illégales c'est juste quand j'ai plus de connexion et que j'ai vraiment besoin de faire une recherche et que mon iphone ne peut as le faire) 
et quand tu vois à quel point c'est facile de cracker une clé wep c'est impressionnant et pour ce qui est des clés WAP c'est pareil demande juste un peu plus de temps

Le wifi n'est vraiment pas sécurisé du tout, je me marre bien quand j'en vois dans les gares qui sont sur leur site de boulot sécurisé ou autre en train de faire des achat en ligne ou d'aller relever ses mails ... en fait tout ce qui passe par le wifi n'est pas sécurisé  il y a toujours moyen de se placer entre le point d'accès et le client c'est donc pour ça que je suis par ethernet  ou en wifi dans la cambrousse chez mes parents 

Sinon ce que j'aime bien c'est notre chère ministre qui ne connais rien du tout en informatique. capable de nous sortir que c'est de notre faute si un hacker pirate notre réseau que c'est à nous de le protéger ... sachant que le hacker est très doué de toute façon c'est pas monssieur tout le monde qui va pouvoir se protéger surtout avec des FAI qui fournissent du matos qui est dépassé ou pas sécurisé (genre la bbox : en fait le SSID donne la clé WPA il suffit d'avoir le script avec l'algorithme qui est pas dur à trouver ... google  ... et paf)
Donc bon ... windows 7 était par exemple disponible au téléchargement avant la sortie officielle donc bon après s'il faut aller plus vite que les hacker ... que peut - on réellement faire :mouais:


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Janvier 2010)

Moi ce qui m'intéresse, c'est les primes, défiscalisées en plus, lorsqu'on dénonce qqun, hadopi n'a pas que du mauvais en soi


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (2 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'intéresse, c'est les primes, défiscalisées en plus, lorsqu'on dénonce qqun, hadopi n'a pas que du mauvais en soi



Ba si c'est défiscalisées j'ai une petite liste la il y a juste 50% des français dedans mais c'est pas grave je vais devenir plus riche que SJ et je rachèterai apple :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'intéresse, c'est les primes, défiscalisées en plus, lorsqu'on dénonce qqun, hadopi n'a pas que du mauvais en soi




A bon un régime qui incite a dénoncé des gens sans preuve réel, ca n'a pas que du mauvais ? Jusqu'à présent si sa a tout le temps eu du mauvais.
Et une loi comme ça sa me rappelle quand même les régimes autoritaires.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> A bon un régime qui incite a dénoncé des gens sans preuve réel, ca n'a pas que du mauvais ? Jusqu'à présent si sa a tout le temps eu du mauvais.
> Et une loi comme ça sa me rappelle quand même les régimes autoritaires.



Ah... ça te rappelle... mais alors de très, très loin...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Pas tant que ça ...

Peut importe le fond, la forme est totalitaire.

Elle l'était encore plus avant, couper internet sans passer devant un JUGE .... ( refusé par le conseil constitutionnel ).


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pas tant que ça ...
> 
> Peut importe le fond, la forme est totalitaire.
> 
> Elle l'était encore plus avant, couper internet sans passer devant un JUGE .... ( refusé par le conseil constitutionnel ).



Ce n'était pas légal, certes, mais ce n'était pas non plus totalitaire Les mots ont un sens !


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2010)

En effet. On tente d'élever le débat ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce n'était pas légal, certes, mais ce n'était pas non plus totalitaire&#8230; Les mots ont un sens !



Si les mots on en sens, la loi était légal, elle était inconstitutionnel. Ce qui est différent, une loi étant la volonté du peuple elle ne peut pas être illégale. 

Ensuite peut être le terme un peu fort, la comparaison n'en reste pas moins infondé. Si tu prends les lois présente dans les régimes totalitaire, ça te fais pas peur de savoir que tu peux être dénoncé alors que tu n'as rien fait ? Il n'y pas des institutions pour ça ? 

Une loi vague, un principe de dénonciation, une application difficile, des preuves très complexe à apporter, 1 an et demi d'attente si tu veux faire appelle quand on te coupe ta ligne 1 an. Je n'aime rien dans cette loi.

George Orwell 1984 ce livre est très bien, "Big brother is watching you".


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> En effet. On tente d'élever le débat ?


Je ne pense pas que le point de vue d'Hannah Arendt soit partagé par tout le monde, car trop réducteur (il n'y aurait eu que deux États totalitaires sur la planète au XXème siècle ?). À mon sens, il faudrait plutôt s'en tenir à la définition donnée en haut de la même page, et notamment :





> Les caractéristiques habituellement retenues pour caractériser le totalitarisme sont :
> (1) une idéologie imposée à tous,
> (2) un parti unique contrôlant l'appareil d'État, dirigé idéalement par un chef charismatique,
> (3) un appareil policier recourant à la terreur,
> ...


Chaque fois que le pouvoir tend à modifier le fonctionnement de la société pour s'approcher de ce qui est énuméré ci-dessus, il y a de quoi s'inquiéter.

Et c'est d'autant plus inquiétant lorsque l'Exécutif, incarné par un seul homme, peut faire modifier à sa convenance la législation (et notamment la Constitution) en pilotant le Parlement au travers d'une discipline de parti, affaiblir ou contrôler l'institution judiciaire par ce biais ou en usant de ses prérogatives, et ignorer la consultation populaire (référendum).

À moins d'un coup d'état, le totalitarisme n'arrive pas du jour au lendemain, mais pas-à-pas, par une modification graduelle et parfaitement légale des règles régissant la société, et par l'acceptation progressive de comportements ou de situations imposées par la classe détenant le pouvoir.

La loi Hadopi n'institue pas d'un coup un fonctionnement totalitaire, mais par bien des aspects elle a tenté (Hadopi 1) ou a réussi à instituer des moyens qui pourraient le favoriser.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

@PA5CAL : Je suis d'accord. Et c'est pas la 1ere loi de ce style, et c'est pas la pire. 

Un coup d'État ? Pas nécessairement.

Il suffit de se servir du pouvoir constituant dérivé pour modifier la constitution.

Je ne cite même pas l'exemple que tout le monde connait ....


----------



## bompi (3 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le point de vue d'Hannah Arendt soit partagé par tout le monde, car trop réducteur (il n'y aurait eu que deux États totalitaires sur la planète au XXème siècle ?). <...>


Son point de vue _en soi_ ne m'intéresse pas, c'est juste pour souligner qu'il faudrait arrêter de dire n'importe quoi ...


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Si les mots on en sen BLA, BLA, BLA
> 
> George Orwell 1984 ce livre est très bien, "Big brother is watching you".



Arrête tu vas te faire pèter une veine   

y'en a qui s'excitent pour un rien, à chaque fois ça marche avec les esprits impressionables


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (3 Janvier 2010)

... on le surnommait le provocateur ...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Arrête tu vas te faire une veine
> 
> y'en a qui s'excitent pour un rien, à chaque fois ça marche avec les esprits impressionables



Tu donnes des leçons, après tu t'étonnes ?   

Bampi j'ai dis que le terme était un peu fort. J'aurai du dire régime autoritaire, pas besoin de faire de la dérision à deux balle. 

J'aimerai bien savoir comment sa se passe si quelqu'un dénonce quelqu'un.


----------



## Sindanárië (3 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'aimerai bien savoir comment sa se passe si quelqu'un dénonce quelqu'un.



C'est tout benef


----------



## Tuncurry (4 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> C'est tout benef



C'est à dire ? Je n'ai pas connaissance que la loi ai prévu ce cas de figure. On peut tjrs dénoncer quelqu'un mais là ca passera par le chemin habituel : Ouverture d'une procédure, Police ou gendarmerie, contrôle, saisie possible et poursuites si besoin. Y'a pas besoin d'Hadopi pour ça...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne pense pas que le point de vue d'Hannah Arendt soit partagé par tout le monde, car trop réducteur (il n'y aurait eu que deux États totalitaires sur la planète au XXème siècle ?). À mon sens, il faudrait plutôt s'en tenir à la définition donnée en haut de la même page, et notamment :Chaque fois que le pouvoir tend à modifier le fonctionnement de la société pour s'approcher de ce qui est énuméré ci-dessus, il y a de quoi s'inquiéter.
> 
> Et c'est d'autant plus inquiétant lorsque l'Exécutif, incarné par un seul homme, peut faire modifier à sa convenance la législation (et notamment la Constitution) en pilotant le Parlement au travers d'une discipline de parti, affaiblir ou contrôler l'institution judiciaire par ce biais ou en usant de ses prérogatives, et ignorer la consultation populaire (référendum).
> 
> ...



Laisse tomber. Le fantasme de l'Etat totalitaire français, ça fait frissonner les révolutionnaires en charentaises. :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Laisse tomber. Le fantasme de l'Etat totalitaire français, ça fait frissonner les révolutionnaires en charentaises. :rateau:


Ce n'est pas un fantasme, mais une possibilité dont la probabilité augmente à mesure que les moyens législatifs le permettent un peu plus. À ce propos, en y regardant de plus près, depuis De Gaulle pratiquement chaque gouvernement y a insensiblement mis sa touche. À force de faire le lit d'un régime totalitaire, on risque d'en voir un s'installer un jour.

Quant à faire frissonner des gens en charentaises, j'aurais préféré que ce soient ceux qui défendent le maintien des idées démocratiques et des libertés individuelles actuelles. Mais j'ai peur que ceux-là se soient quelque peu assoupis.

Pour ma part, je trouve inquiétant qu'un gouvernement et des parlementaires en arrivent à proposer des lois dont des points essentiels sont très clairement contraires à la Constitution et aux principes qu'ils prétendaient défendre quand ils ont été élus (présomption d'innocence, droits de la défense, défense de la vie privée, etc.). On a passé les quarante ou cinquante dernières années à fustiger les régimes de l'Est, et on commence peu à peu à en reproduire certains travers.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

Et écrire plus petit, tu peux ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2010)

*Les solutions pour contourner Hadopi sont de plus en plus qualitatives*


----------



## boninmi (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et écrire plus petit, tu peux ? :rateau:


La taille des caractères n'a pas d'importance, l'important c'est le *fond*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Janvier 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> La taille des caractères n'a pas d'importance, l'important c'est le *fond*


*PARFAITEMENT!!!*


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

Pour info, le décret d'application relatif à l'organisation de l'HADOPI vient d'être publié.

Le président de cette Haute Autorité sera élu pour six ans par les membres désignés. Les délibérations du collège seront secrètes, et les séances non publiques.

L'un des premiers rôles de l'HADOPI sera de définir les spécifications des logiciels de surveillance et les conditions de leur labellisation.

On rapporte déjà dans la presse : « Payants et non interopérables, ces programmes doivent en principe permettre aux internautes de prouver leur innocence (attester qu'ils n'ont pas téléchargé illégalement) du fait de l'introduction d'une sanction pour négligence ».


J'imagine que ces logiciels espions seront au moins prévus pour les PC sous Windows. Qu'en sera-t-il des autres plateformes (Mac, Linux, etc.) ?

Jusqu'à quel point seront-ils intrusifs ? Comment notamment ces logiciels pourront-ils prouver que les autres ordinateurs connectés à la ligne n'appartiennent pas aussi à l'abonné ?


J'ai comme dans l'idée que, pour que le système soit un minimum efficace, les connexions Internet risquent bientôt de ne plus pouvoir passer que par des systèmes totalement verrouillés et placés sur écoute. Si cela se met en place, on ferait mieux de vite débattre des sujets sensibles comme le possible totalitarisme à la française, avant que la police politique s'en mêle...


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'ai comme dans l'idée que, pour que le système soit un minimum efficace, les connexions Internet risquent bientôt de ne plus pouvoir passer que par des systèmes totalement verrouillés et placés sur écoute. Si cela se met en place, on ferait mieux de vite débattre des sujets sensibles comme le possible totalitarisme à la française, avant que la police politique s'en mêle...



Ouais. Débattons aussi du possible totalitarisme du Monoprix en bas de chez moi qui a mis des caméras partout et des vigiles pour empêcher les gens de partir avec de la bouffe sans payer...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Débattons aussi du possible totalitarisme du Monoprix en bas de chez moi qui a mis des caméras partout et des vigiles pour empêcher les gens de partir avec de la bouffe sans payer...


La différence, c'est que les vigiles ne connaissent pas ton nom, ton adresse et tes opinions politiques d'après la vidéo, et que si ça ne te plaît pas, tu n'es pas non plus obligé d'aller faire tes courses dans ce magasin.

HADOPI est passée. La prochaine étape, ce sera quoi ? Écouter les conversations téléphoniques pour vérifier qu'on ne chantonne pas sans payer la SASEM, et bien ouvrir le courrier postal pour s'assurer qu'on n'échange pas le texte des paroles ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La différence, c'est que les vigiles ne connaissent pas ton nom, ton adresse et tes opinions politiques d'après la vidéo, et que si ça ne te plaît pas, tu n'es pas non plus obligé d'aller faire tes courses dans ce magasin.



Je ne suis pas obligé de piquer des musiques et des films sur le net non plus, hein...
Je peux les acheter aussi


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Janvier 2010)

32 500 euros pour le lipdub de l'UMP


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne suis pas obligé de piquer des musiques et des films sur le net non plus, hein...
> Je peux les acheter aussi


Le problème d'HADOPI, ce n'est pas de piquer ceux qui téléchargent illégalement, c'est de placer tous les autres sous surveillance, dans leur vie privée, et bientôt probablement d'en condamner un bon nombre qui n'auront pourtant rien à se reprocher.

Si HADOPI s'intéresse à ton cas (en cas de fausse dénonciation, d'usurpation d'identité sur le net, ou de présence d'un botnet sur l'une de tes machines), ce sera à toi de prouver (1) que toi et tes proches n'y êtes pour rien et (2) que tu as pris toutes les précautions pour que cela n'arrive pas (alors que c'est quand même arrivé, de leur point de vue).

Le problème, c'est qu'actuellement la preuve est techniquement impossible à faire pour l'abonné. Si tu arrives à prouver que personne n'était chez toi quand le téléchargement a eu lieu, on peut donc toujours te condamner pour «négligence». Par ailleurs, le simple fait de vouloir contester l'accusation risque de coûter encore plus cher en frais de procédure et en condamnation.

Le gouvernement n'avait pas encore fait voté la loi qu'il avait déjà annoncé 50000 procédures par an, avec 1500&#8364; d'amende (ou plus) par cas. Il n'est pas nécessaire que les payeurs soient coupables... un bon moyen pour remplir les caisses.


Et quand les mouchards censés «prouver» l'innocence des internautes seront mis en place, ce sera une autre paire de manche. Si à ce moment-là on ne parle toujours pas de totalitarisme, on parlera au moins d'atteintes graves à la vie privée et au secret des communications.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le problème d'HADOPI, ce n'est pas de piquer ceux qui téléchargent illégalement, c'est de placer tous les autres sous surveillance, dans leur vie privée, et bientôt probablement d'en condamner un bon nombre qui n'auront pourtant rien à se reprocher.
> 
> Si HADOPI s'intéresse à ton cas (en cas de fausse dénonciation, d'usurpation d'identité sur le net, ou de présence d'un botnet sur l'une de tes machines), ce sera à toi de prouver (1) que toi et tes proches n'y êtes pour rien et (2) que tu as pris toutes les précautions pour que cela n'arrive pas (alors que c'est quand même arrivé).
> 
> ...



Ben ouais.
C'est comme les radars avant. T'étais flashé et on te demandait si c'était toi sur la photo. Personne ne t'obligeait à dire qui c'était si tu ne conduisait pas ta propre voiture.
C'est comme les lois sur le voile. On faisait pas chier les nanas jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait des abus.
Au final, et c'est toujours comme ça pour de nombreux sujets, pour une poignée de c.onnards qui abusent, on fait chier tous les autres.
Le principe est le suivant : quelques égoïstes se foutent de niquer le système tant qu'ils peuvent en profiter et passent à autre chose en laissant les autres se démerder avec les conneries répressives dont ils sont la cause.
Faut pas se tromper d'objectif. Si on est fliqués, c'est à cause de ces gens-là. Et n'importe quel gouvernement nous aurait sorti la même daube qu'Hadopi pour faire plaisir à ses copains "artistes" parce que ces nazes ne savent pas s'adapter à un système obsolète d'un côté et que de l'autre des pilleurs en profitent.
Et au milieu, il y a les reste du monde coincé entre des c.onnards et un système répressif.


----------



## momo-fr (4 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Les solutions pour contourner Hadopi sont de plus en plus qualitatives*


J'ai l'air moins con maintenant (je n'ai pas dit "je suis"), merci Gloup Gloup


----------



## Sindanárië (4 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ben ouais.
> C'est comme les radars avant. T'étais flashé et on te demandait si c'était toi sur la photo. Personne ne t'obligeait à dire qui c'était si tu ne conduisait pas ta propre voiture.
> C'est comme les lois sur le voile. On faisait pas chier les nanas jusqu'à ce qu'il y ait des abus.
> Au final, et c'est toujours comme ça pour de nombreux sujets, pour une poignée de c.onnards qui abusent, on fait chier tous les autres.
> ...


 voilà tout est dit


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Janvier 2010)

Michel Thiollière (Hadopi): "Nous ne pourrons pas empêcher de télécharger"


----------



## jpmiss (5 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Michel Thiollière (Hadopi): "Nous ne pourrons pas empêcher de télécharger"


J'adore:


> Quand un jeune perd son boulot à la Fnac parce qu'il ne se vend plus de CD, on comprend bien l'importance de protéger la création.


Donc la création c'est vendre des CD à la FNAC....
Et si le jeune qui perd son boulot pouvait en trouver un autre dans un modèle de distribution plus conforme aux pratiques du XXI eme siècle hein?


----------



## PA5CAL (5 Janvier 2010)

Le logiciel espion est maintenant cité dans tous les articles. Le cauchemar Hadopi (la mise sur écoute généralisée des citoyens) est en route.

J'ai comme dans l'idée que ceux qui refuseront d'installer cet espion sur leur ordinateur risquent d'être rapidement accusés de téléchargement illégal ou de « négligence » dans la sécurisation de leur accès, vu qu'ils n'auront aucun moyen de prouver que rien ne s'est passé.


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore:
> 
> Donc la création c'est vendre des CD à la FNAC....
> Et si le jeune qui perd son boulot pouvait en trouver un autre dans un modèle de distribution plus conforme aux pratiques du XXI eme siècle hein?


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore:
> 
> Donc la création c'est vendre des CD à la FNAC....
> Et si le jeune qui perd son boulot pouvait en trouver un autre dans un modèle de distribution plus conforme aux pratiques du XXI eme siècle hein?



Quand je pense à ce pauvre Maréchal-Ferrant du village qui cherche toujours du boulot depuis que les gens téléchargent des fers à cheval sur internet, je me dis que tu es vraiment impitoyable JP.
Salaud, va.


----------



## Raf (6 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quand je pense à ce pauvre Maréchal-Ferrant du village qui cherche toujours du boulot depuis que les gens téléchargent des fers à cheval sur internet, je me dis que tu es vraiment impitoyable JP.
> Salaud, va.



Je ne suis pas sur que les Maréchal-Ferrant soit vraiment à plaindre... Il y a un million de chevaux en France, à qui il faut change les fers tous les mois... Avec l'ex-future taxe carbone, c'est un métier d'avenir !


----------



## Sindanárië (6 Janvier 2010)

Le plus triste est pour les gens listés dans Stars-Oubliées.com... Personne pirates les &#339;uvres, hadopi les ignores..



Quelle misère 





Pauvre Fab'


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2010)

J'ai lu un article que quelqu'un a posté.

"*Verdict* : indispensable, que l&#8217;on soit fainéant ou pas, les VPN offrent une sécurité bienvenue dans un monde Orwellien." 

C'est marrant j'en parlé juste avant 

Sindanárië : je ne suis que débutant en droit, mais pour dénoncer il faut des preuves, alors avoir des preuves sans s'introduire dans la vie privée tu fais comment ? 

Je ne sais pas du tout comment sa se passe, et c'est ce que j'aimerai savoir, la charge du procès ? Le faite que finalement celui qui accuse a de gros risque de se retrouver avec une grosse amende pour intrusion dans la vie privée et en plus dans le but de provoquer un acte juridique.


----------



## Sindanárië (7 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'ai lu un article que quelqu'un a posté.
> 
> "*Verdict* : indispensable, que l&#8217;on soit fainéant ou pas, les VPN offrent une sécurité bienvenue dans un monde Orwellien."
> 
> ...


Mais vous êtes qui madame ?


----------



## JPTK (7 Janvier 2010)

C'est bon ça :



> Rappelons, au passage, que remplir légalement un iPod de dernière génération coute, grosso modo, le prix d&#8217;une Porshe Carrera d&#8217;occasion, ce qui donne une idée de l&#8217;augmentation phénoménale de l&#8217;argent de poche des adolescents, ou de leurs pratiques illégales (je vous laisse choisir).



35 000 &#8364; pour un 160 go, j'y avais jamais pensé !


----------



## hammondinside (8 Janvier 2010)

eh oui 35000, excellente remarque , mais bien sûr le piratage n'a RIEN à voir avec les chutes énormes des ventes....c'est connu, puisque c'est ce que disent tous les gens qui telechargent sur le net sans payer....

Il y a l'avis du net...dont on se doute de ce qu'il sera, et il y a la vraie vie, et dans la vraie vie, on nous dit, je pirate puisque c'est gratos....et personne ne peut lutter contre une concurrence gratuite, pas une profession n'y resisterait et le nouveau modèle économique si souvent cité...mais dont jamais personne ne donne une définition ou une proposition d'application, c'est le grand mot "tarte à la crème" répété par une armée de perroquets qui ont lu ça qqpart, mais sont dans l'incapacité de l'expliquer!!!!

A part balancer des poncifs du genre, z'ont qu'à s'adapter...z'avaient ka faire ceci ou cela....et j'en passe....tiens je m'en vais aller telecharger un café et une baguette!!!!

ah oui, dans les mois qui viennent, avec les tablettes qui fleurissent, on peut s'attendre à la même chose pour la presse et le livre que ce qui se passe pour musique et vidéo....on verra si ça se passe de la même façon, quand les journalistes seront touchés...et vous pouvez être sûrs que ça va arriver sous 5 ans.

Toute profession dont le travail peut finir sur le net en telechargement est vouée à absence de rémunération et je me dis que plus il y aura de soucis...plus la répression sera forte, ce qui est déplorable car, comme le disais qqun ici même, une minorité oblige à traiter le problème avec des armes qui ne me plaisent pas plus qu'à vous....mais la réalité est peut être différente! car j'ai la vague impression que la minorité citée est en fait une majorité.

De toute façon, un système doit s'écrouler pour être remplacé par un autre...et pas sûr que ça donne des résultats supérieurs à ce qui se passe aujourd'hui....artistiquement surtout, car j'en connais un paquet qui abandonnent leur métier artistique et qui ne reviendront pas....je ne suis pas sûr que les meilleurs restent, par contre il y a surement une chance pour les amateurs dont personne ne veut aujourd'hui (les bons amateurs n'ont pas de souci) fassent leur trou...et tous les rejetés du système payant iront chercher un peu de notoriété dans le gratos....

Attendons nous quand même a une sacrée baisse du niveau général ...mais qui conviendra au nouveau modèle...a force de tout tirer vers le bas, on finira dans les grottes à taper sur des peaux de mammouth .... du pain et des jeux gratuits, vieille méthode, mais ça ne marche qu'avec la boxe et le foot....et avec macdo et cie....

Cla dit, hadopi est certainement un emplatre sur une jambe de bois....vous verrez que c'est une douce connerie par rapport a ce qu'on va nous pondre....et là, on regrettera le bon temps de la liberté, en se demandant....à qui la faute....

et la faute sera bien entendu rejetée sur tout ce qui passe....sauf sur les téléchargeurs...on connait la chanson!!!


----------



## le_magi61 (8 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> C'est bon ça :
> 
> 
> 
> 35 000  pour un 160 go, j'y avais jamais pensé !



Je trouve cette comparaison parfaitement ridicule : 
Pour arriver à ce montant, il faut compter 1 par fichier MP3 de 128kbps de 3 minutes environ.
Il n'est pas tenu compte des CD achetés précédemment.
Il n'est pas tenu compte des CD "à pas cher" à 5
Il n'est pas tenu compte du FLAC
Il n'est pas tenu compte des vidéos stockés
...

Bref, ça impressionne, mais c'est ridicule...


----------



## hammondinside (8 Janvier 2010)

bon alors, si c'est pas si cher....faudra m'expliquer le piratage! d'autre part si un chiffre haut a été retenu, en le divisant même par 2 ou par 3, ça reste impressionnant...par ex a 12000&#8364;, ça met le titre moyen a 0,25.....et là, le raisonnement tient toujours sur l'enormité de la somme, mais ne tient plus beaucoup, quant au chiffrage à tarif si bas.....

et même si c'était 10 fois moins....ça ferait encore 3500 euros.....avec des titres a 9centimes....la messe est dite....quant aux cd achetés précedemment, ils ont été achetés non?, et donc, leur prix entre dans le calcul....sinon, j'aimerai bien qu'on m'explicationne  

enfin les videos...demandez donc quel % ça représente aux utilisateurs.....pas grand chose....


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Janvier 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je trouve cette comparaison parfaitement ridicule :
> Pour arriver à ce montant, il faut compter 1 par fichier MP3 de 128kbps de 3 minutes environ.
> Il n'est pas tenu compte des CD achetés précédemment.
> Il n'est pas tenu compte des CD "à pas cher" à 5
> ...



Tout à fait de cet avis. 

Mais cela permet de mesurer "l'épaisseur" du "gâteau" ou du "fromage" en téléchargement légal, et de comprendre l'_énaurme_ inutilité d'une _énaurme_ capacité de stockage d'une _énaurme_ quantité de titres que, de toute façon, seule infime partie sera écoutée.   

Une façon de lire la (ou les) Loi Hadopi est d'en interpréter l'objectif en terme d'inutilité. Il faut punir l'inutilité de stocker tout ce qu'on ne peut pas écouter (ou voir), faute de temps. D'une certain façon, cela va à l'encontre de l'objectif afficher "encourager et protéger la création". Avant Hadopi, on pouvait s'offrir gratuitement l'inutile. Avec Hadopi, on ne pourra s'offrir, et en payant, que le nécessaire. Bref, Hadopi, ce n'est pas une loi anti-piratage, c'est une loi anti-consommation


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Janvier 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je trouve cette comparaison parfaitement ridicule :
> Pour arriver à ce montant, il faut compter 1&#8364; par fichier MP3 de 128kbps de 3 minutes environ.
> Il n'est pas tenu compte des CD achetés précédemment.
> Il n'est pas tenu compte des CD "à pas cher" à 5&#8364;
> ...



Pour te donner une idée, j'ai 1800 CD chez moi. Tous achetés depuis 1983.
Si on fait une moyenne à 13&#8364; pour nuancer ceux achetés autour de 20 et ceux achetés autour de 7, on obtient quoi ?
23400 euros pour environ 25000 morceaux tous encodés en aac 192 ou 256
J'ai bien environ 130 Go de musique dans mon iPod 160Go`

Donc oui, le calcul est grosso modo juste.
Et je n'ai pas inclus les albums achetés sur l'ITMS (une dizaine).
Alors oui j'ai aussi quelques titres non légaux dans mon iPod. Mais rien que j'aurai acheté de toutes façons.
Quand j'aime j'achète, même si c'est moins qu'avant, mais ça totalise tout de même une vingtaine d'albums par an.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour te donner une idée, j'ai 1800 CD chez moi. Tous achetés depuis 1983.
> Si on fait une moyenne à 13 pour nuancer ceux achetés autour de 20 et ceux achetés autour de 7, on obtient quoi ?
> 23400 euros pour environ 25000 morceaux tous encodés en aac 192 ou 256
> J'ai bien environ 130 Go de musique dans mon iPod 160Go`
> ...



Quand on aime on ne compte pas


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2010)

L'Etat veut offrir aux jeunes 200 euros de téléchargement légal


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'Etat veut offrir aux jeunes 200 euros de téléchargement légal



Titre racoleur et démenti deux fois dans le texte :

_je souhaite la mise en place de la carte musique, fixée -- je ne sais pas -- à *200 euros* de potentiel d'achat, et *l'Etat en prendra la moitié*», a-t-il avancé, *sans préciser à quelle classe d'âge* cette mesure s'adresserait._

Il prendra sa décision après les régionales ?


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Janvier 2010)

C'est sympa de chercher des solutions incitatives après avoir fait passer une loi d'exception répressive... Un peu comme si on cherchait le médicament pour soigner son chien après l'avoir fait euthanasier.

Ne nous y trompons pas, c'est encore un prétexte pour lever des taxes.

On sait après quoi court ce gouvernement. Des sous, des sous, toujours des sous !!!!


----------



## Moonwalker (8 Janvier 2010)

Le contribuable va donc se retrouver à subventionner l'industrie musicale, en plus des nombreuses sommes qu'il verse sous forme de taxes para-fiscales diverses.

A part ça, il n'y a pas d'argent pour l'assurance maladie, l'éducation nationale, le logement social, la culture (la vraie), etc... tout ces domaines où il est demandé de faire des efforts d'économie quand ils ne sont pas privatisés par lots.

Et on prévoit de taxer Google, Yahoo!, Microsoft, par on ne sait quel stratagème technologique.

Cerise sur le gâteau qui fera plaisir à beaucoup par ici : une taxe sur les encres et toners d'imprimantes pour financer l'industrie de l'édition.

Je n'arrive pas à en rire. A en hurler ? A en pleurer ?


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Janvier 2010)

Ouais...y'a des coups de pied dans les burnes qui se perdent...

C'en est presque lassant...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Titre racoleur et démenti deux fois dans le texte :
> 
> _je souhaite la mise en place de la carte musique, fixée -- je ne sais pas -- à *200 euros* de potentiel d'achat, et *l'Etat en prendra la moitié*», a-t-il avancé, *sans préciser à quelle classe d'âge* cette mesure s'adresserait._
> 
> Il prendra sa décision après les régionales ?



Nan. Pour Sarko, l'Etat c'est lui et, quand il veut un truc, il le décide et l'annonce. Aux autres ensuite de se démerder pour trouver comment on va faire. Donc le titre n'est ni racoleur, ni démenti dans le texte.


----------



## Romuald (8 Janvier 2010)

Si l'état prend la moitié de 200 roros en charge, ça ne fait pas 200 roros, Sarkozy ou pas.
S'il ne précise pas la classe d'âge à laquelle ça va s'appliquer, ça ne veut pas dire 'les jeunes'.

Donc le titre est doublement faux

Et en décodé ça pourrait donner ça : les jeunes, on va vous filer 200 roros pour acheter les tubes de la starAc'. C'est pas racoleur ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2010)

Ce n'est pas grave car, quand les jeunes auront dépensé leurs 200 euros en achat légal de musique, il recommenceront à télécharger illégalement.


----------



## iluro_64 (8 Janvier 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> L'Etat veut offrir aux jeunes 200 euros de téléchargement légal



Plus démago que moi  etc. , etc. 

Que de promesses faites en puisant dans le puits sans fond de la dette que nos enfants, petits enfants, arrière petits enfants, etc ... ne combleront jamais, faute de travail, donc d'argent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Janvier 2010)

L'idée d'une «taxe Google» suscite l'ironie à l'étranger


----------



## Anonyme (8 Janvier 2010)

En mêmes temps hadopi ou pas ....

Deezer+ audacity = musique gratos sans téléchargement


----------



## daphone (8 Janvier 2010)

J'ai toujours fait ça a la médiathèque ou ailleurs : Capture audio via ordi ou table de mixage en entrée ligne et hop : MP3 !


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Janvier 2010)

Petit topo Hadopi chez PC INpact.


----------



## hammondinside (9 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> En mêmes temps hadopi ou pas ....
> 
> Deezer+ audacity = musique gratos sans téléchargement



si t'es pas difficile sur la qualité oui...mais à force de low cost et de qualité dégradée, on a regressés par rapport à l'écoute des années 90....moins bons fichiers, systèmes de diffusion à 3 balles...collection de milliers de titres, plutot que connaissance réelle de qq dizaines ou centaines...

la musique est quand même le seul truc ou la qualité d'écoute regresse....pourquoi se casser la tête a enregistrer un vrai steinway de concert, quand un korg sv1 fera aussi bien aprés compression diverses...enfin, aussi bien, en MP3....car en non compressé et sur un vrai système d'écoute, la différence est flagrante...mais ça aussi, ça se perd.


----------



## corloane (9 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> si t'es pas difficile sur la qualité oui...mais à force de low cost et de qualité dégradée, on a regressés par rapport à l'écoute des années 90....moins bons fichiers, systèmes de diffusion à 3 balles...collection de milliers de titres, plutot que connaissance réelle de qq dizaines ou centaines...
> 
> la musique est quand même le seul truc ou la qualité d'écoute regresse....pourquoi se casser la tête a enregistrer un vrai steinway de concert, quand un korg sv1 fera aussi bien aprés compression diverses...enfin, aussi bien, en MP3....car en non compressé et sur un vrai système d'écoute, la différence est flagrante...mais ça aussi, ça se perd.



looseless ou même wave avec une carte son usb... la qualité est là


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> si t'es pas difficile sur la qualité oui...mais à force de low cost et de qualité dégradée, on a regressés par rapport à l'écoute des années 90....moins bons fichiers, systèmes de diffusion à 3 balles...collection de milliers de titres, plutot que connaissance réelle de qq dizaines ou centaines...
> 
> la musique est quand même le seul truc ou la qualité d'écoute regresse....pourquoi se casser la tête a enregistrer un vrai steinway de concert, quand un korg sv1 fera aussi bien aprés compression diverses...enfin, aussi bien, en MP3....car en non compressé et sur un vrai système d'écoute, la différence est flagrante...mais ça aussi, ça se perd.



C'est l'éternelle confusion entre art et industrie. Pour qu'un produit industriel tende vers la meilleure qualité possible, il faut le fabriquer en très grande quantité afin de diminuer son coût de revient, limiter son prix de vente, et ménager la meilleure marge possible. Un produit industriel est le strict contraire d'une uvre artistique qui est unique, la plupart du temps, et que la massification industrielle dévalorise. Au niveau mondial, la chanson est sans doute l'uvre artistique la plus diversifiée, mais aussi la plus formatée, donc la plus convoitée. Le disque vinyle a été un vecteur de propagation artistique, suivi ensuite par le cédérom. Devant le fabuleux potentiel financier représente par le support de diffusion, les majors, par conséquents des industriels, ont peu à peu éliminé, phagocyté, dévoré, digéré les petites entreprises de qualité d'édition et de production musicale. Le résultat a été un ras de marée de médiocrité. La musique, sous couvert de diversité, est devenu un extraordinaire instrument de profit, marginalisant les véritables artistes, construisant des substituts formatés où la seule valeur reconnue est le nombre d'albums vendus, dit autrement, l'argent.

Parmi les effets pervers, la notion de qualité du son est devenue secondaire. Parmi les responsables : les radios FM qui saturent à qui mieux mieux les "tubes" passés à longueur de journée et d'année. Dynamique réduite (compression), aigus éradiqués (bande passante limitée), graves sur-vitaminés (bande passante fortement relevée pour compenser la défaillance des systèmes d'écoute), systèmes d'écoute aux curieuses bandes passantes. Cela ne date donc pas d'hier. Le MP3 n'est qu'une suite logique dont le spectre sonore est tout à fait conforme à celle de l'oreille formatée de la cible préférée des majors. Le problème est que le MP3 a été imaginé plutôt par des scientifiques que par des artistes, pour propager plus facilement une masse considérable d'informations, en la limitant à l'essentiel de qualité acceptable. C'est donc davantage le résultat d'un défi technique qu'artistique. Ce résultat, somme toute médiocre pour une oreille attentive, ne l'est pas pour une oreille éduquée à la médiocrité. Autant j'apprécie que mon dictaphone numérique soit en MP3, ce qui lui confère une très bonne autonomie, autant j'exècre le MP3 pour écouter la musique que j'aime.

Le MP3 est devenu un support immatériel de partage gratuit dont la qualité sonore discutable n'est pas remise en question. C'est aussi devenu le support immatériel d'un nouveau métier, le disquaire virtuel que quelques-uns ont su faire prospérer. C'est surtout, paraît-il, devenu un moyen de délinquance, Hadopi étant le dernier avatar de répression mis en place pour la combattre.

Finalement, et même si les enregistrements originaux sont de qualité irréprochable dans les limites du savoir faire actuel, la qualité sonore, plutôt la médiocrité sonore des produits disponibles est devenue une règle, une norme. Aujourd'hui, faute d'éducation adéquate, il importe davantage d'avoir en stock des milliers de titres qu'une vie ne suffira pas à exploiter. Conséquences : systèmes de stockage démesurés, format de fichier permettant un maximum de temps dans un minimum de place, piratage illégal devenue une sorte de norme de conduite pour pouvoir disposer gratuitement des titres dont on ne pourrait acquérir légalement qu'une infime partie compte tenu des prix pratiqués.

Musique et qualité sonore dans tout cela ?
À propos, dans quel but ?
Dans tout ce discours, j'ai aussi passé sous silence la médiocrité des "produits culturels musicaux", dont on parle peu. Et si c'était là la véritable cause du piratage ?


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2010)

Le discours sur la qualité des restitutions (MP3 vs. autres moyens) me paraît à côté de la plaque. Si nous avions tous l'oreille (absolue) de Bartók, je ne dis pas mais pour le commun des mortels, l'argument ne vaut pas.

Il fut une période pour écouter de la musique, je ne disposais que d'un vieux Teppaz ayant appartenu à un oncle dans les années 60 (vers la fin). Y écouter les préludes de Chopin me faisait autant d'effet que sur la belle chaîne audio de mes parents. Même de la musique électronique (où le son est presque tout) me ravissait.

La plupart d'entre nous vivons dans des lieux à l'acoustique déplorable, truffés de parasites électromagnétiques [qui augmentent à mesure qu'augmente le nombre d'appareils électriques/élecroniques] : on ne vit pas dans des auditoriums de test de chaîne Hi-Fi.  C'est sûr que pour écouter la 9e de Mahler, j'aimerais disposer d'un orchestre symphonique, d'une bonne salle (et de Pierre Boulez, accessoirement ). Mais mes CDs ou mes fichiers en AAC (256 kbps ou lossless suivant le support) me conviennent fort bien et l'émotion est quand même-là.

Ce qui m'énerve fortement dans ces discours est le mépris implicite (souvent explicite) de ceux qui _savent_ (ce qui est beau, ce qui se fait, ce qui s'écoute - ou ne s'écoute pas) pour ceux qui, supposément, _ne sauraient pas_ ...

Et c'est justement se fixer sur la partie purement technologique et aucunement artisitique que de se polariser sur les moyens de restitution. L'émotion passe ou ne passe pas et le seul support ne peut en être responsable.

Bien entendu, pour la musique concrète, où le son est effectivement primordial, la question est peut-être plus importante. Mais Pierre Henry sur mon iPod, ça me va parfaitement.

Enfin, tout ça n'a rien à voir avec Hadopi


----------



## corloane (9 Janvier 2010)

je te suis parfaitement bompi... 
Personnellement je suis capable de vibre à une heure du matin quand j'allume le transistor SONY de ma cuisine dont le hp ne fait que 3cm quand soudain FMusiques décide de diffuser une symphonie de Brahms par Furtwängler, beaucoup de paramètres rentrent en ligne de compte, le silence à cette heure là, la toute petite pièce dans laquelle l'appareil crachote la musique, la surprise d'entendre cela et surtout la qualité de l'interprétation et la magie de retrouver ce moment cinquante ans après sa création. Cette écoute est différente de ce que procure la hifi et sa recherche souvent vaine de très grande fidélité... 
Pour moi le grand défaut des mp3 reste que cela ampute les harmoniques du son, ce manque de relief est directement perceptible. Par contre la portabilité de sa discothèque permet de se balader avec un millier de disques dans un simple ipod ou un Macbook, qui est était proprement inimaginable il y a peu. Personnellement je n'ai jamais aimé tant que ça les CD en tant qu'objet, quitte à numériser je préfère les fichier, ce qui empêche les affreux boîtiers en plactoc d'envahier ma petite demeure. A côté, je collectionne les vinyles...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Janvier 2010)

Bah moi je m'en bat l'oeil de la compression.
Tiens même des fois c'est encore mieux salement compressé à mort

[YOUTUBE]Xg5D-CqDoI8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Janvier 2010)

Les oeuvres de Spacemen 3 n'étant pas libres de droits, tous ceux qui ont visualisé le clip recevront bientôt le premier mail d'avertissement de l'Hadopi...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Janvier 2010)

En parlant de droit d'auteur ça me fait penser que le clip de l'UMP lipjesaispuquoi n'a même pas tout les droits


----------



## iluro_64 (9 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le discours sur la qualité des restitutions (MP3 vs. autres moyens) me paraît à côté de la plaque. Si nous avions tous l'oreille (absolue) de Bartók, je ne dis pas mais pour le commun des mortels, l'argument ne vaut pas.
> 
> Il fut une période pour écouter de la musique, je ne disposais que d'un vieux Teppaz ayant appartenu à un oncle dans les années 60 (vers la fin). Y écouter les préludes de Chopin me faisait autant d'effet que sur la belle chaîne audio de mes parents. Même de la musique électronique (où le son est presque tout) me ravissait.
> 
> ...



Chacun à les oreilles qu'il a et les plaisirs qu'il se donne  Tout le monde n'a pas eu la chance d'avoir une éducation musicale digne de ce nom. Mes CD et ma chaîne dite "Hi-Fi" (à voir) me permettent de saisir les nuances sonores des interprètes, leurs intentions à travers la dynamique et la richesse harmonique. Les mêmes en AAC sur mon Mac, c'est beaucoup moins évident. Quand au MP3, j'ai la chance d'avoir encore assez d'oreille pour déplorer que ce soit devenu une norme de niveau de qualité. Je fais encore la différence entre "le bruit" et "la musique". Et, dans la musique, il y a beaucoup de silences à entendre. 

Pour moi, l'émotion passe lorsque ce que j'entends "m'isole". Tant pis si la technologie doit être de la partie pour la bonne restitution sonore de ce petit truc qui me fait frissonner. Brahms et Fürtwangler enregistrés dans les années 50 n'ont pas bénéficié de la technologie dont on dispose aujourd'hui. Et c'est bien dommage  La qualité de l'interprétation permet d'oublier la médiocrité sonore de l'enregistrement  on reste frustré, malgré tout.

Je ne méprise personne musicalement parlant. Chacun à ses propres goûts. Et si je suis plutôt classique, cela ne m'empêche pas d'avoir à peu près autant de CD de rock-pop que de musique classique. Je déplore, que la chanson (au sens général du genre), à la notoriété si fugitive, soit devenu si formatée, peu attractive, à force d'être un enjeu économique. Or, et l'on revient à Hadopi, ce que défend cette loi, ce n'est pas la création mais les intérêts "des industries des biens culturels". Pour moi, il y aura toujours antinomie entre art et industrie. Et Hadopi défend l'industrie qui se veut musicale et non les artistes qui composent la musique. En fait, on ne sait toujours pas très bien comment on en est arrivé là.


----------



## bompi (10 Janvier 2010)

Je ne peux m'empêcher de penser que l'industrie permet l'accès à l'art à davantage de personnes.
D'une part elle n'empêche en rien les exigeants d'être exigeants.
D'autre part elle permet une diffusion qui peut toucher un nombre d'individu bien plus grand que par le passé.

Bien entendu, ce n'est en rien un gage de qualité mais qu'importe : le potentiel est là.

Un jour je me suis rendu compte que, si les librairies croûlaient sous des tombereaux de c*nneries (et des livres que je considère comme des c*nneries, il y en a), on pouvait toujours dégoter, pour une somme modique, les Annales de Tacite (mois de 10 ), l'Esprit des lois (moins de 15 ) , les Fleurs du Mal (2 ), Erec et Énide [en vieux français] (9 ) etc. Ou les trouver en bibliothèque, évidemment. Bref, la bibliothèque de l'"honnête homme" (expression tarte mais assez claire) pour pas trop cher. Un livre (10) par mois, c'est jouable pour beaucoup de gens.

De la même manière, si on peut être légitimement découragé par la quantité effarante de nullités déversée dans les hauts-parleurs des magasins, des radios, de la TV etc., on doit aussi se rendre compte que, pour 10  et souvent moins, on a accès à des uvres de toutes natures : elles sont là, il suffit d'aller y jeter une oreille. Sur l'iTS, sur le site d'Universal, chez eMusic etc. On trouve même de la musique contemporaine [catalogue DG pas inintéressant] ou de la musique ancienne. Pour les musiques électroniques, Warp est aussi là par exemple, ou Kompakt etc. Et c'est ainsi pour tout.

C'est vraiment facile et démagogique de toujours ne voir dans l'industrie [technologie/commerce] qu'une intervention funeste.


----------



## hammondinside (10 Janvier 2010)

+1, faut pas chercher en permanence le mal partout....d'un autre côté, si on ne tire plus sur l'industrie, on perd la seule excuse habituellement utilisée pour expliquer le piratage!!!, enfin expliquer....justifier disons plutôt.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> +1, faut pas chercher en permanence le mal partout....d'un autre côté, si on ne tire plus sur l'industrie, on perd la seule excuse habituellement utilisée pour expliquer le piratage!!!, enfin expliquer....justifier disons plutôt.



Excellente nuance : pas expliquer, justifier


----------



## corloane (10 Janvier 2010)

Je trouve que l'expression de bompi "la bibliothèque de l'honnête homme" pourrait servir de frontière à l'"utilité" du piratage. Beaucoup de gens piratent pour aller au-delà de cette bibliothèque qui ne contient que les références ou les oeuvres qu'on apprécie : on ira volontiers acheter un coffret Haneke édité par MK2 avec toute la documentation qu'offre en général ce genre de publication, ou alors des rééditions d'enregistrements déjà connus (cela pour la musique classique, aujourd'hui ces enregistrement maintes fois amortis sont proposés à prix honnête, ce qui n'était pas le cas il y a quelques années, d'où une certaine utilité du piratage qui a oblgé les majors à plus d'honnêteté). Par contre on téléchargera, dans une qualité moyenne, sans documentation, des oeuvres qui nous sont inconnues ou qui sortent du cercle des références, pour peut-être, si on les apprécie, les acheter dans le futur... Le piratage amène un indéniable élargissement de  l'horizon culturel. Dans les nouvelles génération il a remplacé la télé, ce qui explique, à l'approche des régionales, la ridicule carte jeune qu'a sortie de son chapeau notre bien-aimé monarque.


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Janvier 2010)

corloane a dit:


> Je trouve que l'expression de bompi "la bibliothèque de l'honnête homme" pourrait servir de frontière à l'"utilité" du piratage. Beaucoup de gens piratent pour aller au-delà de cette bibliothèque qui ne contient que les références ou les oeuvres qu'on apprécie : on ira volontiers acheter un coffret Haneke édité par MK2 avec toute la documentation qu'offre en général ce genre de publication, ou alors des rééditions d'enregistrements déjà connus (cela pour la musique classique, aujourd'hui ces enregistrement maintes fois amortis sont proposés à prix honnête, ce qui n'était pas le cas il y a quelques années, d'où une certaine utilité du piratage qui a oblgé les majors à plus d'honnêteté). Par contre on téléchargera, dans une qualité moyenne, sans documentation, des oeuvres qui nous sont inconnues ou qui sortent du cercle des références, pour peut-être, si on les apprécie, les acheter dans le futur... Le piratage amène un indéniable élargissement de  l'horizon culturel. Dans les nouvelles génération il a remplacé la télé, ce qui explique, à l'approche des régionales, la ridicule carte jeune qu'a sortie de son chapeau notre bien-aimé monarque.



Vaste débat dont les réponses prendraient trop de place 

Je ne suis pas d'accord sur la façon de  "justifier" le piratage. Car je ne pense pas que nous parlons des mêmes pirates. Quant à l'utilité du piratage sur l'action des majors, ce n'est pas elle qui a changé l'attitude de ces majors. Les majors avaient, ont encore besoin d'un leurre, d'un bouc émissaire pour justifier leur action, pour faire oublier qu'elles ont complètement raté le virage du commerce électronique, vers lequel elles ne savent pas comment se diriger. iTunes et les autres ont donné un sacré coup de pied dans le c.. de ces immobiles de la galette en plastique. D'ailleurs, ces fameuses majors, n'ont-elles pas contraint Apple à une révision des prix ? Cela est un encore le signe de leur considérable puissance. Elles jouent l'immobilisme contre le mouvement, en espérant retrouver une situation monopolistique. Elles ne voient pas du tout d'un bon il que des artistes, ou candidats au titre, s'auto-produisent et s'auto-distribuent par le biais d'Internet. Cela, c'est l'attaque frontale de leur métier, de leur pouvoir, de leur quasi monopole.


----------



## Raf (10 Janvier 2010)

Premier message d'avertissement ?  : http://www.korben.info/logo-hadopi-confirmation.html


----------



## corloane (10 Janvier 2010)

@illuro_64 ce que tu dis sur le frein des majors quant à la vente en ligne est tout à fait vrai, en comparaison avec le support physique je trouve beaucoup trop cher le prix de la musique et des films dématérialisés. Le bon modèle c'est l'app store, je trouve que le prix permet d'essayer une appli, d'en découvrir et de se tromper.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

Raf a dit:


> Premier message d'avertissement ?  : http://www.korben.info/logo-hadopi-confirmation.html


Décidément...
Entre la musique utilisée pour les meetings et les clips d'un parti bien connu... 
"Faîtes ce que je dit, mais pas ce que je fais !"...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Janvier 2010)

corloane a dit:


> @illuro_64 ce que tu dis sur le frein des majors quant à la vente en ligne est tout à fait vrai, en comparaison avec le support physique je trouve beaucoup trop cher le prix de la musique et des films dématérialisés. Le bon modèle c'est l'app store, je trouve que le prix permet d'essayer une appli, d'en découvrir et de se tromper.



Nous sommes bien d'accord ! En ce qui concerne les majors ! 
Moins en ce qui concerne l'Apple Store en général, où les autres. Le prix du titre de chanson est au moins deux fois trop cher. Pour une chanson de 3 minutes, dématérialisée, en qualité MP3, un euro ou plus c'est trop cher. Surtout pour se tromper ! Les majors y sont pour quelque chose. En fait, les majors essaient de se rémunérer autant sur le prix du navet que sur le prix de la pépite. C'est ce qu'elle font avec les galettes. Dans un album, il y a rarement plus de un ou deux tubes qui incitent à l'achat. En téléchargement légal, on n'achète que les tubes ! ou à peu près !

Depuis que les majors ont découvert l'épaisseur du gâteau à se partager, elles ne savent plus comment se l'approprier pour seules, et le faire fructifier au mieux.

À titre indicatif, hier, dans une grande surface au nom célèbre (non, sans voiture), j'ai vu une promo : 5 DVD = 25 . Pour ce prix -là on avait même le choix de la série de la Guerre des Étoiles pour 5 des 6 numéros. Le 6ème, lui, était à 9,9 . Chaque épisode était présenté normalement, en coffret sous cellophane. Je sais bien que ces films sont amortis depuis longtemps, mais c'est malgré tout un exemple significatif de ce qu'il est possible de faire.


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Décidément...
> Entre la musique utilisée pour les meetings et les clips d'un parti bien connu...
> "Faîtes ce que je dit, mais pas ce que je fais !"...



Achtung, sinon z'est rapport à la kommandantür !


----------



## hammondinside (10 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Décidément...
> Entre la musique utilisée pour les meetings et les clips d'un parti bien connu...
> "Faîtes ce que je dit, mais pas ce que je fais !"...



je ne suis pas un fan de ce parti, loin de là, mais dans le cas cité, ils ont acheté une prestation à une boite, boite qui n'a pas correctement rempli les feuilles de sacem ... je trouve un peu facile d'utiliser de tels arguments fallacieux, en gros, si la secretaire du 3eme adjoint de la mairie de XXX fait une connerie.....le president de la republique est donc complice ainsi que tout son parti...avec ça, on va pouvoir emprisonner 95% des français....

Nr pas oublier que le clou qui a crevé le pneu du camion, qui a quitté la route, vient d'une usine polonaise, commandé par leroy merlin, donc les dirigeants de leroy merlin....sont responsables de l'accident....et un raton laveur...un!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h23 ----------




iluro_64 a dit:


> Nous sommes bien d'accord ! En ce qui concerne les majors !
> Moins en ce qui concerne l'Apple Store en général, où les autres. Le prix du titre de chanson est au moins deux fois trop cher. Pour une chanson de 3 minutes, dématérialisée, en qualité MP3, un euro ou plus c'est trop cher. Surtout pour se tromper ! Les majors y sont pour quelque chose. En fait, les majors essaient de se rémunérer autant sur le prix du navet que sur le prix de la pépite. C'est ce qu'elle font avec les galettes. Dans un album, il y a rarement plus de un ou deux tubes qui incitent à l'achat. En téléchargement légal, on n'achète que les tubes ! ou à peu près !
> 
> Depuis que les majors ont découvert l'épaisseur du gâteau à se partager, elles ne savent plus comment se l'approprier pour seules, et le faire fructifier au mieux.
> ...




Oui mais sur les ventes itunes, l'artiste touche jusqu'à 65% du prix payé....soit sur un album complet, pas loin de 5 euros TTC....contre....0,80 pour un cd vendu en magasin...et je sais de quoi je cause 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h25 ----------

ben voyons...


----------



## daphone (10 Janvier 2010)

sur un titre iTunes à 0,99 , l'artiste touche environ 4 à  5 centimes d'euros... Et je sais de quoi je parle... D'où tu sors tes 65% du prix payé ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Dans un album, il y a rarement plus de un ou deux tubes qui incitent à l'achat. En téléchargement légal, on n'achète que les tubes ! ou à peu près !


Il serait bon de ne pas faire de ton cas personnel une généralité.
J'achètes les albums (donc tout l'album en entier avec toutes les chansons qui vont dedans) des artistes que j'aime, pas des tubes. Et quelque chose me dit que je ne suis pas le seul à acheter des albums entiers et non pas des "tubes" en téléchargement légal.
Et quand je vois ce que sont bien souvent ces tubes, ça me ferait mal de payer pour.


----------



## hammondinside (10 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> sur un titre iTunes à 0,99 , l'artiste touche environ 4 à  5 centimes d'euros... Et je sais de quoi je parle... D'où tu sors tes 65% du prix payé ?



eh bien tu dois avoir un gros souci car j'ai actuellement 5 albums sur l'itunes store, et je touche 65% du prix de vente, je veux bien te mettre les liens de mes albums, mais suis pas là pour faire ma promo.

Sur un CD, la moyenne est de 10% du prix HT grossiste soit dans les 0,80, mais si tu es co prod, ça peut monter a 60%
Sur itunes, et à condition d'être propriétaire des droits, c'est 65%....ce que je touche depuis 2 ans...

5 centimes ça fait au mieux 5%, moi pas y en a piger.

Ah oui, viennent s'ajouter à cela, la sacem qui est versée chaque mois pour les gros sociétaires et 2 fois pas an pour les autres....on est loin de 5 centimes ou alors, tu as un producteur particulièrement rapace et tu ne touches pas les droits d'auteurs...ce qui m'étonnerait quand même.

bien sûr pour fonctionner ainsi, il faut un contrat de co production et donc investir un peu....mais quand c'est sur soi, on y croit non? 

Etant aussi membre de la spedidam et de l'adami, de ce coté là aussi, y'a qq dsous, pas grand chose mais c'est déjà ça.

Je crois qu'il est temps que les artistes mettent un peu la main à la pate, moyennant quoi, ils peuvent s'en sortir correctement, mais il est sûr que si on ne met pas un rond dans l'affaire, ce sont les autres qui ramassent.....ce qui est normal puisqu'ils payent tout et prennent le risque....enfin je vois ça ainsi, je ne détiens pas la solution pour les autres, c'est la mienne depuis plus de 10 ans et franchement, ça change la vie


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> je ne suis pas un fan de ce parti, loin de là, mais dans le cas cité, ils ont acheté une prestation à une boite, boite qui n'a pas correctement rempli les feuilles de sacem ... je trouve un peu facile d'utiliser de tels arguments fallacieux, en gros, si la secretaire du 3eme adjoint de la mairie de XXX fait une connerie.....le president de la republique est donc complice ainsi que tout son parti...avec ça, on va pouvoir emprisonner 95% des français....
> 
> Nr pas oublier que le clou qui a crevé le pneu du camion, qui a quitté la route, vient d'une usine polonaise, commandé par leroy merlin, donc les dirigeants de leroy merlin....sont responsables de l'accident....et un raton laveur...un!


De quoi parles-tu, là ?!... :mouais:
Qu'on utilise un prestataire ou pas, on s'assure que le boulot est fait correctement...
Surtout quand il s'agit d'un sujet aussi sensible et qu'on est sensé faire respecter un texte de loi, point.
Du texte de loi à son application, tout doit être nickel; c'est un seul et même travail; qu'il y ait un prestataire en cours de route ne change rien...


----------



## hammondinside (10 Janvier 2010)

verifier que le boulot est fait correctement au point d'aller verifier les declarations de droits musicaux....personne ne fait jamais cela.
Il m'arrive de fournir la musique pour des films, voir d'utiliser de la musique sur des montages, jamais le moindre client n'a vérifié quoi que ce soit, mais mon interet est qu'il n'y ait pas de soucis sinon, c'est moi qui trinque, en l'occurrence, le commanditaire à fait appel à un pro, qui n'a pas bien fait son travail...et qui va payer l'addition....je ne vois pas en quoi le parti mis en cause a fauté...pourtant ça m'arrangerait, c'est pas mes potes, mais faut être réglo et objectif pour garder un certain respect et une crédibilité.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

Il s'agit d'un texte de loi, ici.
Pas d'un boulot "anodin" (privé); il s'agit d'honnêteté voire même d'éthique...
Nan ?!...
Pour éviter de prêter le flanc aux critiques et autres ennuis, il fallait s'assurer que tout était "comme il faut"...
Encore une fois, ce n'est pas un boulot de comm anodin, mais une loi que tu est sensé faire respecter aux citoyens...
Tu dois donc tout mettre au clair pour être irréprochable...


----------



## hammondinside (10 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Il s'agit d'un texte de loi, ici.
> Pas d'un boulot "anodin" (privé); il s'agit d'honnêteté voire même d'éthique...
> Nan ?!...




Oui et le prestataire a été en dessous de tout, ou a voulu économiser les droits, je reste persuadé que le client a payé sans discuter et en toute bonne foi.

Quand on confie un travail a un graphiste, on ne va pas vérifier si les fichiers qu'il utilise sont légaux ou pas, le fait de payer la facture, met toute les responsabilités à la charge du prestataire.

On ne va quand même pas reprocher au client de ne pas avoir fait le boulot lui même....et d'ailleurs, malgré tout le battage autour de cette affaire, le parti en question n'a fait l'objet d'aucune plainte....par contre je pense que le prestataire en a eu pour...son incompétence.

Quand on fait venir un DJ dans une soirée privée ou publique, on rémunère le monsieur pour sa prestation et à sa charge de faire les déclarations requises, le client paye une facture totale et ne va quand même pas aller verifier que les cd utilisés ont été payés....que les mp3 sont légaux....et que le compositeur a donné son accord pour une modif des paroles...soyons sérieux.

Il y a des milliers de façons d'attaquer ce parti (ou un autre d'ailleurs)...mais là, c'est sans objet, tout cela est trop lié à la haine d'hadopi, et comme toujours, il y a 1000 personnes pour faire la morale dans ce cas cité.....et 700 qui telechargent illégalement et qui sautent sur toutes les occasions de tenter de décrédibiliser les uns ou les autres...et surout de dire : regardez, nous on telecharge, mais eux sont des bandits....tenter de salir personnellement l'ennemi est le meilleur moyen de ne pas répondre à des idées par d'autres idées....un peu trop facile à mon goût.

Il y a d'autres moyens plus corrects et plus honnêtes de combattre, ce ne sont pas les erreurs qui manquent sans parler d'autres dizaines d' "indelicatesses" alors, autant se servir des vraies saloperies...sans les cacher involontairement derrière ce genre de reproche qui ne tient pas...parlons des cadeaux fiscaux, des sdf, etc etc...là on est dans les vrais sujets et les vraies responsabilités...et ça se passe dans un autre topic d'ailleurs


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Il serait bon de ne pas faire de ton cas personnel une généralité.
> J'achètes les albums (donc tout l'album en entier avec toutes les chansons qui vont dedans) des artistes que j'aime, pas des tubes. Et quelque chose me dit que je ne suis pas le seul à acheter des albums entiers et non pas des "tubes" en téléchargement légal.
> Et quand je vois ce que sont bien souvent ces tubes, ça me ferait mal de payer pour.



Rassure-toi, il ne s'agit pas de mon cas personnel   
Il y a belle lurette que je n'achète plus rien, hormis des albums entiers  de musique classique :love: :love: :love:
Et encore, en galette, en bon vieux format AIFF  :love:  

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h34 ----------




daphone a dit:


> sur un titre iTunes à 0,99 , l'artiste touche environ 4 à  5 centimes d'euros... Et je sais de quoi je parle... D'où tu sors tes 65% du prix payé ?



Très intéressant ce débat


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Oui et le prestataire a été en dessous de tout, ou a voulu économiser les droits, je reste persuadé que le client a payé sans discuter et en toute bonne foi.
> 
> Quand on confie un travail a un graphiste, on ne va pas vérifier si les fichiers qu'il utilise sont légaux ou pas, le fait de payer la facture, met toute les responsabilités à la charge du prestataire.
> 
> ...



Tu t'égares un peu, là...
Je te parle de loi, d'éthique et de politique...
Tu me parles de DJ, graphisme et boulot de sphères privées...
Que le prestataire en aie pris pour son grade, c'est normal...
Mais vu que ce n'était pas un boulot "comme les autres", il fallait vérifier avant...

Il est vrai que je télécharge à fond, je fais de la morale à tout le monde et je n'y connaîs rien en droits d'auteurs... 
Ah oui, quel topic ?!...


----------



## iluro_64 (10 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> eh bien tu dois avoir un gros souci car j'ai actuellement 5 albums sur l'itunes store, et je touche 65% du prix de vente, je veux bien te mettre les liens de mes albums, mais suis pas là pour faire ma promo.
> 
> Sur un CD, la moyenne est de 10% du prix HT grossiste soit dans les 0,80, mais si tu es co prod, ça peut monter a 60%
> Sur itunes, et à condition d'être propriétaire des droits, c'est 65%....ce que je touche depuis 2 ans...
> ...



Il y a quelque chose de louche, sinon de pourri dans ce monde de la rémunération.

Finalement, tout cela est très instructif !

Finalement, qui rétribue qui, et selon quels critères ?

En général
Lorsque qu'on est sur iTunes (ou un autre) ?
 
Ce serait intéressant que nos lanternes soient éclairées. Car,  sur ce point précis, généralités très vagues et très synthétiques, on patauge un peu dans le potage. Alors, pour une fois qu'on a des acteurs concernés, n'est-ce pas la meilleure source d'alimentation du débat, " les artistes " ?


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Janvier 2010)

Bon alors, si je comprend bien ce fil à la con : ceux qui fauchent vont continuer à faucher tout en se triturant l'anus au cas où ils se fassent chopper et finissent en taule  et les artistes finiront pauvres comme les autres et en taule aussi pour ne pas avoir payé leur charges. Bref pas de débat, les mous du bulbes continuerons à croire qu'ils sont des cracks a télécharger, écouter, visualiser de la merde encodée avec la qualité d'un transistor ou d'un VHS... les autres continuerons à raison à lutter contre les premiers imbéciles. Résultat : l'hadopi n'est que l'étape intermédiaire qui mènera à payer une redevance sur la musique additionnée à la taxe d'habitation et de celle de la TV, de l'ordi, du téléphone etc.
Bref tout le monde reste bien inclus dans le troupeau des cons, qui bavassent en croyant détenir la raison, la bonne morale, ce qu'il faut et ne pas faire...


...bref vous feriez mieux de penser à préparer vos obsèques car ce jour là, vous vous serez pour une fois, rendus utiles.


----------



## tirhum (10 Janvier 2010)

Bon, ben voilà !...


----------



## hammondinside (10 Janvier 2010)

oui, le débat peut être interessant, et informatif, voilà pourquoi je vous donne des chiffres...plus que vérifiables et je peux les prouver sans le moindre souci.

Il est important que nous, les artistes, prenions les choses en main, en arrêtant de demander des sous et des subventions, car, comme partout, c'est le commanditaire payeur qui ramasse le gros benef, et c'est d'ailleurs normal puisqu'il a tout payé y compris la promo....et croyez moi ça douille!!!

Nous devons imérativement devenir producteurs et avec le cd qui disparait, la distribution elle aussi va disparaitre, alors pour info voici un exemple d'album avec les étapes.

1) Studio, si on va dans un vrai, c'est mini 1500 la journée....disons 3 jours, c'est trés court....4500
2) mastering : minimum 1500...un vrai mastering, pas du mastering de cubase ou logic...
3) photos et graphiste, strict minimum 1500
4) sacem et là même si on a tout écrit et qu'on récupère un an aprés 80%, c'est à la louche un euro par CD...soit pour 1000....1000 euros.

je vous passe le tel, les envois et la promo trés chère...on est déjà a 8500/9000

le producteur vend ses albums au distributeur aux alentours de 8 euros, càd que s'il vend tout (et 1000 de nos jours c'est presque beaucoup pour 99,99% des artistes) il récupère à peine ses billes...mais comme il a fait de la promo, des dépenses diverses et qu'il a payé l'artiste 10% du PGHT....il plonge de 1000 a 10.000 selon les pubs faites.

Le fameux producteur requin, n'est pas si méchant que cela....mais si l'artiste produit lui même la plus grande partie, et fait distribuer par une grosse boite (en dehors pas de resultats) il récupère bien plus et avec les ventes concerts et, le fait qu'il est impliqué à fond dans le résultat commercial...font qu'il se bouge 100 fois plus 

En gros, ce ne sont ni les studios ni les intermédiaires dont on peut prendre la place, mais bien celle du producteur....en faisant le boulot à sa place, ce qui donnera une rémunération plus importante.
Idem sur itunes, et , par ex, dans mon cas, ça m'a permis de baisser considérablement le prix de certains albums autour de 5 euros au lieu des 9,99....ce qui d'ailleurs ne change rien aux ventes, car même a 0,79 l'album, le pirate qui ne craint pas hadopi, ne mettra pas un sou, si ce n'est dans le prix mensuel des tuyaux vpn.....on paye pour pirater, mais pas les aristes.

bien entendu tout chiffre est contestable et je vous ai mis une cote mal taillée à la louche, mais ça vous donne une idée de la réalité d'une immense majorité d'artistes...bien loin des majors...

Pour revenir au sujet de départ, hadopi n'est certainement pas la solution, car contournable (en payant, c'est un comble) et pas forcément bien ficelée....mais une chose est sûre, ça va se durcir et l'avenir de la liberté sur le net n'est pas garanti....quand ce sera le cas, on se souviendra d'ou venait la chose et on regrettera le bon temps...

tant qu'il y aura du gratuit illégal et sans risques, aucun artiste ne pourra lutter même en produisant à 100%....100% de zéro, ça fait zéro....et on va bien entendu durcir les lois et le système, en emmerdant des gens qui n'y sont pour rien à cause d'une minorité devenue majorité qui a décidé que le vol était une bonne chose...et qu'il suffisait d'accuser tout le monde de cette responsabilité, plutôt que de l'assumer.

Il m'est arrivé il y a pas mal d'années de pirater des softs...eh oui, et je n'ai aucune excuse pour l'avoir fait, j'aurai même pu les payer....mais à l'époque, la chose était rare et n'avait pas de grosses conséquences financières....depuis les années 95, j'ai parfaitement compris qu'il valait mieux se passer d'un truc, plutot que de l'obtenir illégalement et ça fait plus de 15 ans que je suis clean la dessus....tout en ayant pratiqué, en le disant, et en ne cherchant pas a accuser tout le monde de mes propres forfaits!!!!

depuis, j'ai acheté pas mal de softs et les editeurs sont trés gagnants avec moi  mais c'est normal, puisqu'ils me permettent de bosser et de vivre grace à leur propre travail...rémunéré trés logiquement.

Quand je veux de la musique, je l'achète sinon je mets la radio ou je m'en passe...mais les 2000 cd que j'ai acheté en 20 ans, je les connais vraiment  et ça peut occuper toute une vie !

bon allez, je m'étale, comme dab, mais en gros, l'idée c'est que l'artiste qui prend les choses en main, gagnera 10 a 40 fois plus...à condition de payer au départ et de vendre ensuite...croyez moi, ça motive!!!

et pour info...les offres de producteurs ou de majors ne manquent pas vraiment...le tout est de ne pas marcher avec eux....ce qui en aucun cas n'empêche le piratage...et hadopi ne résoudra rien, c'est ce qui suivra qui sera redoutable...et ça, ça me fait encore plus chier que le reste, car c'est ma liberté qui sera touchée et cela sous le pretexte de protéger la création....

Un seul conseil, ne piratez plus et achetez le strict necessaire au meilleur prix....vous allez voir, ça mettra encore plus le bordel et les FAI qui sont quand même les grands gagnants à ce petit jeu, vous ferons des offres encore plus basses....et puis, ça évitera de se triturer les méninges à trouver toutes les excuses du monde pour rejeter la faute du piratage sur les spoliés!!!

Artistes, luttons contre les 10% du PGHT....produisons et distribuons...mais pour cela, il faut que le public nous suive, car pirater une major parce que c'est une major, ça ne tient plus quand c'est l'artiste en direct et 50% moins cher....il va falloir trouver de meilleures excuses à certains comportements....


----------



## daphone (10 Janvier 2010)

J'ai discuté avec le fondateur d'Airtist et il défend un taux de rémunération de 12% du prix reversé aux artistes. C'est beaucoup par rapport a iTunes ! (et très dur a tenir pour cette PME).

Et bien sûr je ne parle pas des artistes autoproduits qui contractualise directement avec itunes. Le lot d'intermediaires, de catalogues majors, de taxes, rend le téléchargement illégal assez ridicule en terme de revenus pour l'artiste.

Parlons même pas de Deezer ou de Spotify qui ne rapportent rien aux artistes.
(bonne conscience au moins de ne pas "télécharger" et d'être embetés via Hadopi, mais le résultat est le même)

Le téléchargement, c'est comme la masturbation. Personne l'avoue mais tout le monde le fait.

---------- Post added at 22h31 ---------- Previous post was at 22h25 ----------

- Je chie sur les artistes qui défendent Hadopi. 
- Je n'ai jamais autant consommé que depuis que je télécharge illégalement. (carte UGC illimitée, CD, vynils, goodies et surtout concerts..)
- La révolution numérique est inévitable on se doit de redéfinir totalement le mot "artiste" (car pour moi incompatible avec "industrie")

Je m'étalerai pas plus ce soir.


----------



## hammondinside (11 Janvier 2010)

pour deezer et spotify, je te suis à 100%, j'y suis malheureusement...et quand je reçois la rémunération, je préfère l'oublier....on est dans la tranche des 1&#8364; les 1000 écoutes...et pendant ce temps deezer et spotify se gavent....les voilà les nouveaux corbeaux, mais ils ont la côte..c'est gratos! et ils exploitent les artistes bien plus que les pires majors.

Tout le monde le sait, cela a été expliqué partout, mais, ils sont gratuits...donc gentils...et un jour il seront payants (spotify c'est deja le cas) ....et méchants...ben voyons!

Et pour le piratage, je suis ok aussi, tout le monde le fait, mais personne ne le dit ou presque, ça serait plus simple de discuter franchement sur les forums, mais entre les pseudos anonymes et la mauvaise foi et les arguments rabachés et repris d'un forum à l'autre...on est pas dans la vraie vie.

Dans la vraie vie, rappelez vous la manif monstre prévue par le net contre hadopi....paris 100 personnes...ce qui ramène les choses à leur juste place, les téléchargeurs se foutent des artistes et de tout ce qui tourne autour, mais ne sont pas assez motivés, pour quitter leur écran et descendre dans la rue défendre leurs "idées" à visage découvert....mais surtout...faut se bouger   

Hadopi est surtout là pour servir d'épouvantail pour une majorité de telechargeurs qui ont déjà du mal à programmer leur routeur de façon à ce qu'emule et autre passe en vitesse rapide...alors sortir la carte bleue pour acheter des VPN cryptés et être "intouchables" restera marginal.
Hadopi a été soutenu et l'est toujours par une immense majorité d'artistes grands et petits...enfin par ceux qui vendent un peu, car quand on ne vend que dalle, c'est plus simple de cracher sur le système, ça rassure...même si hadopi c'est mal foutu mal présenté etc etc....de toute manière, il arrivera bien pire derrière et je ne donne pas cher de la liberté du net à 10 ans, à mon grand regret.

Si une proportion raisonnable de piratage est tolérable, quand ça devient la majorité, il faut bien faire qq chose, et puis, avec toute la musique qui traine et tous les échanges de fichiers sans passer par le net, les plus pauvres, n'auront pas à télécharger pour avoir accès à la culture...enfin, la culture...c'est le nom qu'on donne a britney spears pour justifier le telechargement illégal...

Et pour terminer, je ne chie sur personne, ni sur les artistes qui défendent hadopi, ni sur ceux qui y sont opposés, toute idée est respectable si elle est défendue et argumentée, là aussi, simple question de respect de tous.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

À propos du mouchard


----------



## hammondinside (11 Janvier 2010)

je crois qu'il a du retard...il vient de découvrir octobre 2009, en réalité, l'apport du conseil constitutionnel rétabli l'usage plus appuyé de dvadsi avec l'application de la loi sur la contrefaçon, qui rappelons le est bien plus hard que les 2 emails et la coupure.

En réalité, c'est maintenant un juge qui prononcera la décision et dans certains cas, le risque passera de la coupure du net a 5 ans d'emprisonnement et 300.000 d'amende possible...

A force de ne rien accepter, ça se termine en général par le pire et vous pouvez être sûrs que ce n'est pas fini....ce que je déplore.

enfin, dans ce cas d'hadopi, l'intox est inutile, autant donner les bonnes info, positives comme négatives....et là, il n'y a pas d'autre décision du conseil constitutionnel puisque sa recommandation à été votée.

Reste maintenant à appliquer et là, on va voir tout et n'importe quoi....on aurait mieux fait d'en rester a Hadopi 1 qui était bien moins violente...ah oui, on respecte mieux les libertés individuelles maintenant...on va se retrouver devant un juge à la place d'un email de rappel, puis d'un autre, puis de la coupure...quelle avancée!!!!

http://www.zdnet.fr/blogs/digital-j...nstitutionnel-se-prononce-demain-39709855.htm


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

Hammoninside, j'apprécie tes développements argumentés. Je vois bien comment tu te places et c'est légitime. Je travaille en production audiovisuelle et je suis le projet depuis dadvsi et je te promet que non seulement Hadopi n'a aucun intérêt pour les artistes (ne les protège pas, toi le premier), pour le public ( technique de la fessée mais on ne pourra plus revenir en arrière). D'ailleurs on nous rabâche que le marché du disque est en chute libre, ce qui est finalement tout a fait normal, et pas forcément lié au "piratage". Regarde la FNAC, un rayon énorme de Cd d'un coté et de l'autre, des baladeurs mp3. Il faudra bien rentrer le cd dans l'iPod.. Tout est hypocrite: j'ai un iPhone 32go. Quel est le prêt que je dois réaliser auprès de la banque pour le remplir de musique achetée?passons... Sinon ah oui, les chiffres sont tombés, en 2009 les chiffres de la fréquentation  cinéma  explosent et le marché de la musique est en hausse (?)... oui le marché du disque lui, plonge et on préfère prendre ce dernier, qui arrange mieux les majors.  Bref je pourrai en parler pendant des heures aussi, c'est passionnant. Faire la différence entre copie privée et telechargements (je telecharge, pas bien, mais je capture des morceaux en enregistrant la radio, on peut rien dire) je paye désormais pour un VPN privé pour éviter qu'une loi stupide Vienne me chercher. Je paie également pour de freemium comme last.fm et spotify, j'achète encore cd et DVD et je vais aux concerts d'artistes que j'ai piraté car découverts par ce biais. Je ne suis peut être pas reprensentatif du pirate de 14 ans actuel. Mais on ne peut plus retourner en  arrière. Nous devons trouver de nouveaux modèles ( as tu essayé Airtist ?) rapidement, commencer déjà par réduire la TVA qui est toujours a 19,6 et éviter de pondre des lois couteuse qui ne serbirot a rien sinon a faire un exemple sur la place publique d'un pauvre naïf qui se fera piégé. Personne ne peut contredire sur le fait qu'hadopi est stupide, et réclame une autre perpective, la fin de la neutralité du réseau, surveillance (loppsi), nationalisation d'Internet (faire payer Google) . En France,nous plongons 20 ans en arrière. Désolé pour le pavé j'ai écris depuis mon iPhone. Artistes, cette loi n'est pas pour vous.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> je paye désormais pour un VPN privé pour éviter qu'une loi stupide Vienne me chercher.


 Quand on ne télécharge pas illégalement, un VPN (réseau privé virtuel) n'offre aucune protection contre HAPOPI. Le seul fait d'avoir un accès chez un fournisseur en France présente un risque. Ce qu'il faudrait au minimum, c'est un réseau privé mais bien réel, débouchant à l'étranger.


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

Je telecharge "illégalement" (galvaudé.. Ça va juste un peu plus vite qu'en 1999, quand je rippais en masse les CD de la médiathèque ou de mes amis). J'ai réalisé plusieurs tests via des trackers et je suis bel et bien immunisé contre hadopi, même en réseau virtuel.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> je suis bel et bien immunisé contre hadopi, même en réseau virtuel.


... Pas contre les risques que courent ceux qui ne téléchargent pas illégalement (erreur, usurpation d'identité, piratage de la ligne, Troyen, dénonciation...).


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

On dit merci qui? Merci hadopi!


----------



## iZiDoR (11 Janvier 2010)

Après le mini scandale de l'utilisation frauduleuse de musiques lors d'un meeting UMP, la Haute Autorité se fait remarquer par son logo... HADOPI, Hadopiée ?

EDIT: déjà posté hier...


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> En réalité, c'est maintenant un juge qui prononcera la décision et dans certains cas, le risque passera de la coupure du net a 5 ans d'emprisonnement et 300.000 d'amende possible...
> 
> A force de ne rien accepter, ça se termine en général par le pire et vous pouvez être sûrs que ce n'est pas fini....ce que je déplore.
> 
> ...



Autant je suis en profond désaccord avec la plupart de tes posts précédents, autant là, j'approuve totalement ce que tu dis. Je disais d'ailleurs la même chose déjà au mois de juin...


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Autant je suis en profond désaccord avec la plupart de tes posts précédents, autant là, j'approuve totalement ce que tu dis. Je disais d'ailleurs la même chose déjà au mois de juin...



Je trouve au contraire ce post caractéristique d'un grave aveuglement (pour ne pas dire autre chose).

Sa logique c'est : on a décidé de vous couper une main. Puisque vous n'êtes pas d'accord, on vous crèvera aussi les yeux.

On n'a pas à accepter l'inacceptable.

Entre passer devant un juge pour me défendre ou supporter l'arbitraire administratif piloté par des officines privées, le choix ne se pose même pas dans une démocratie digne de ce non.

Mais certains ici ne sont pas dignes de la démocratie et ne se soucient que de préserver et étendre (du moins le croient-ils) leurs avantages corporatistes, fusse au détriment des libertés communes.

Un texte de loi anti-constitutionnel est celui d'une loi dirigée contre le contrat social, contre la République. On ne peut en aucun cas le défendre, sauf à être l'ennemi du bien commun.


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je trouve au contraire ce post caractéristique d'un grave aveuglement (pour ne pas dire autre chose).
> 
> Sa logique c'est : on a décidé de vous couper une main. Puisque vous n'êtes pas d'accord, on vous crèvera aussi les yeux.
> 
> ...



Tu sais, niveau corporatisme, je m'en fous pas mal...  Je ne suis pas du tout un artiste...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Entre passer devant un juge pour me défendre ou supporter l'arbitraire administratif piloté par des officines privées, le choix ne se pose même pas dans une démocratie digne de ce nom.
> 
> (...)
> 
> Un texte de loi anti-constitutionnel est celui d'une loi dirigée contre le contrat social, contre la République. On ne peut en aucun cas le défendre, sauf à être l'ennemi du bien commun.



Exactement


----------



## boodou (11 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je ne suis pas du tout un artiste...



On avait remarqué.


----------



## iluro_64 (11 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bon alors, si je comprend bien ce fil à la con : ceux qui fauchent vont continuer à faucher tout en se triturant l'anus au cas où ils se fassent chopper et finissent en taule  et les artistes finiront pauvres comme les autres et en taule aussi pour ne pas avoir payé leur charges. Bref pas de débat, les mous du bulbes continuerons à croire qu'ils sont des cracks a télécharger, écouter, visualiser de la merde encodée avec la qualité d'un transistor ou d'un VHS... les autres continuerons à raison à lutter contre les premiers imbéciles. Résultat : l'hadopi n'est que l'étape intermédiaire qui mènera à payer une redevance sur la musique additionnée à la taxe d'habitation et de celle de la TV, de l'ordi, du téléphone etc.
> Bref tout le monde reste bien inclus dans le troupeau des cons, qui bavassent en croyant détenir la raison, la bonne morale, ce qu'il faut et ne pas faire...
> 
> 
> ...bref vous feriez mieux de penser à préparer vos obsèques car ce jour là, vous vous serez pour une fois, rendus utiles.



  :sleep:   

Ben voyons !


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

Nous, amis Suèdois, vous offrons pour 5&#8364; par mois, le service iPredator.

Du Nord, on pense à vous bien fort,

Erìk


----------



## julrou 15 (11 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> On avait remarqué.



Et qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire ça ?... 


Après, pour développer un peu sur le post de Moonwalker, qui parle d'aveuglement me concernant, l'usage du terme "d'arbitraire administratif" est totalement impropre. Un jugement devant un tribunal va-t-il mieux permettre d'éviter l'arbitraire ? Devant la complexité des dossiers et l'acharnement des grosses maisons de production, qui ont d'énormes moyens pour se défendre, moyens que n'a pas le citoyen lambda qui se retrouvera devant la justice parce que son fils, irresponsable d'autant plus s'il est mineur, aura téléchargé la dernière "Star'Ac", j'en doute*. 

* Cette phrase aurait méritée d'être coupée en deux, oui. Mais pour qui raffole de la justice et de ses jugements, la lecture de cette phrase ne sera après tout pas pire qu'une décision de la deuxième chambre du tribunal correctionnel de Trifoully les Oies.


----------



## daphone (11 Janvier 2010)

eseldorm a dit:


> Nous, amis Suèdois, vous offrons pour 5 par mois, le service iPredator.
> 
> Du Nord, on pense à vous bien fort,
> 
> Erìk




C'est déjà fait 

Même si j'aurais voulu tellement donner 5 voire 10 par mois directement à mon FAI en plus de mon abonnement pour une caisse de répartition en faveur des artistes....

Le téléchargement, ça veut dire quoi exactement ? Posséder une oeuvre alors qu'on en détient pas les droits ? Que l'artiste et autres intermédiaires n'ont pas été rémunérés au passage ?
=> Bullshit.

Je pourrais toujours continuer comme je faisais avant. Copier des CD pris à la médiathèque ou partager des disques dur entre potes ( non surveillable par Hadopi). Certaines personnes disent ne pas télécharger, mais font exactement derrière ce que je viens de dire. Bref.

Imaginons j'achète tous les albums que j'écoute en CD. Le marché de la musique reprendra t-il ? La réponse est non. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on oublie aussi le marché de l'occasion. Une seule personne achète le CD neuf, et à la revente, les futurs possesseurs ne donneront pas un centime aux artistes. C'est bien légal. J'achète mes CD d'occasion, je ne participe donc pas du tout à l'industrie du disque donc. D'ailleurs c'est ce qui me rebute clairement avec les MP3 légaux. Ils sont à peine plus cher que des CD d'occasion (voire plus si on ne prend pas les derniers albums sortis) et impossible de revendre des MP3 achetés légalement. 
Ça ne vaut pas le coup. 
D'ailleurs sur une bibliothèque de MP3 en disque dur, comment différencier un MP3 acquis légalement (plate forme légale sans DRM), d'un MP3 illégal, d'une copie capture d'une radio ou webradio  (légal) ? ou d'un CD que j'aurais rippé par mes soins.

Cela n'a aucun sens. Le marché de l'occasion est totalement oublié.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

"Depuis la loi constitutionnelle qui modifie la Constitution. de 2008, il est étendu : les citoyens français pourront demander le contrôle de constitutionnalité des lois en vigueur à l&#8217;occasion d&#8217;un litige les concernant, s&#8217;ils estiment que la loi porte atteinte à leurs droits et libertés, comme c&#8217;est le cas dans d&#8217;autres pays."

A partir du 1er mars 2010 

Hadopi n'est pas la première, ni la seule loi anticonstitutionnelle.

Peu à peu on arrive à contrôle par voie d'exception et par voie d'action, ce qui est plutôt bien. Mélange du modèle européen et américain.


----------



## Moonwalker (11 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et qu'est-ce qui te permet de dire ça ?...
> 
> 
> Après, pour développer un peu sur le post de Moonwalker, qui parle d'aveuglement me concernant, l'usage du terme "d'arbitraire administratif" est totalement impropre. Un jugement devant un tribunal va-t-il mieux permettre d'éviter l'arbitraire ? Devant la complexité des dossiers et l'acharnement des grosses maisons de production, qui ont d'énormes moyens pour se défendre, moyens que n'a pas le citoyen lambda qui se retrouvera devant la justice parce que son fils, irresponsable d'autant plus s'il est mineur, aura téléchargé la dernière "Star'Ac", j'en doute*.
> ...



Je parlais pas de toi, bien sûr, mais du post dont tu faisais l'éloge. Le tien, celui mis en lien, je l'ai à peine survolé. 15 ? C'est ton âge ? Je n'explique pas ça autrement, sinon c'est consternant.

Celui-ci en est encore un exemple. Achète un dictionnaire et apprend la définition d'arbitraire. Apprend aussi un peu de procédure. Ce qu'est un juge par exemple et ce qui le différencie d'un procureur. Un juge, il faut le convaincre, et pas avec l'argent des majors, ne t'en déplaise. La présomption d'innocence, tu connais ? Heureusement que le Conseil Constitutionnel ne l'a pas oubliée dans sa décision sur Hadopi I. Le principe de proportionnalité des peines ? Non plus ?

Au fait, tant qu'on est pas condamné, on est innocent. C'est même une lapalissade.

Son fils ? Il faudra encore le prouver, avec des éléments solides. Il y a suffisamment de procès qui ont démontré la gageure de l'exercice. Hadopi I était justement destinée à cela, éviter la case justice (apprend aussi le sens de ce mot à l'occasion) parce que les procès concernant les internautes n'étaient pas rentables pour les majors. Ceux enclenchés par Hadopi II ne le seront pas d'avantage, le Conseil Constitutionnel y a aussi veillé. Au fait, "avocat" ne désigne pas qu'un fruit.

N'en déplaise à ceux qui fort de leur bêtise et de leur égotisme sont prompts à railler la décision du CC sur Hadopi I, le plus grand mérite de ce texte, qui dépasse de loin les péripéties d'une loi qu'on aura oublié dans dix ans, c'est que fut affirmé pour la première fois le principe qu'Internet est constitutif de la Liberté d'expression telle que garantie par la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789.

La bataille ne fait que commencer, et les "idiots utiles" dans ton genre et celui des "artistes de gôche" ont choisi le mauvais camp. Nous saurons nous en souvenir.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Janvier 2010)

> "N'en déplaise à ceux qui fort de leur bêtise et de leur égotisme sont prompts à railler la décision du CC sur Hadopi I, le plus grand mérite de ce texte, qui dépasse de loin les péripéties d'une loi qu'on aura oublié dans dix ans, c'est que fut affirmé pour la première fois le principe qu'Internet est constitutif de la Liberté d'expression telle que garantie par la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789.
> 
> La bataille ne fait que commencer, et les "idiots utiles" dans ton genre et celui des "artistes de gôche" ont choisi le mauvais camp. Nous saurons nous en souvenir."


??? Je comprend pas ta première phrase. Pour toi le CC avait tort avec HADOPI I ? 

Je comprend encore moins ta dernière phrase ....  Ils ont fait quoi les artistes de gauche et les idiots utiles ?


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> ??? Je comprend pas ta première phrase. Pour toi le CC avait tort avec HADOPI I ?
> 
> Je comprend encore moins ta dernière phrase ....  Ils ont fait quoi les artistes de gauche et les idiots utiles ?




 Pour répondre, je me permets de citer à nouveau Moonwalker.


> N'en déplaise à ceux qui fort de leur bêtise et de leur égotisme sont prompts à railler la décision du CC sur Hadopi I, le plus grand mérite de ce texte, qui dépasse de loin les péripéties d'une loi qu'on aura oublié dans dix ans, *c'est que fut affirmé pour la première fois le principe qu'Internet est constitutif de la Liberté d'expression telle que garantie par la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789*.



La réponse à la légitimité de rejet de la loi Hadopi par le Conseil Constitutionnel est la partie en gras de la citation. Mine de rien, c'est l'affirmation d'une extension fondamentale du domaine des libertés.

Qui ne légalise en rien le téléchargement illégal.

Parmi les artistes de gauche, l'un d'eux a clairement dit en public que les pirates étaient des criminels, interprétation personnelle déduite des propos de l'artiste qui les stigmatisait avec un qualificatif particulièrement odieux, que je n'oserai pas rapporter ici, tant il est ignominieux. Cur à gauche, portefeuille à l'extrême droite. Et pourtant, cet artiste est l'auteur d'une des plus belles chansons sur la "différence". Comme quoi  le doute est permis.


----------



## hammondinside (12 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je trouve au contraire ce post caractéristique d'un grave aveuglement (pour ne pas dire autre chose).
> 
> Sa logique c'est : on a décidé de vous couper une main. Puisque vous n'êtes pas d'accord, on vous crèvera aussi les yeux.
> 
> ...



Et bien entendu télécharger et copier illégalement c'est parfaitement en accord avec le contrat social et la république 
Sans faire le panagérique d'hadopi, il faudrait peut être envisager un poil d'honneteté...réelle et intellectuelle, car brandir les libertés pour combattre hadopi est une bonne chose...à condition que le reste suive non?


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> brandir les libertés pour combattre hadopi est une bonne chose...à condition que le reste suive non?


Non !!! Ce n'est parce que les autorités n'ont pas pris le temps, pas su ou pas voulu régler le problème qu'il faut dire adieu à nos libertés. Dans le cas présent il y avait d'autres choix de solution possibles.

Ce n'est pas parce que la police ne court pas assez vite derrière les voleurs à l'étalage qu'il faut attacher des boulets de fonte aux pieds de toute la population.

Le manque de résultat dans la protection d'un principe n'est pas un prétexte valable pour violer des principes plus fondamentaux.

C'est pourtant ce que font quelques lois récentes, Hadopi n'étant que la dernière en date... mais sûrement pas la dernière, au train où vont les choses.


----------



## boninmi (12 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Et bien entendu télécharger et copier illégalement c'est parfaitement en accord avec le contrat social et la république
> Sans faire le panagérique d'hadopi, il faudrait peut être envisager un poil d'honneteté...réelle et intellectuelle, car brandir les libertés pour combattre hadopi est une bonne chose...à condition que le reste suive non?


L'inquiétude vient d'un pouvoir qui multiplie les lois ou règlementations répressives (voir les cas récents de français qui doivent prouver qu'ils sont français pour renouveler leur carte d'identité), sans aborder en face les problèmes de fond.

Ces lois multiples sont rarement, parfois jamais, appliquées, faute de moyens, de décrets d'application. Avant Hadopi, le téléchargement était déjà illégal, et il y avait déjà des lois, auxquelles ont ne donnait pas de moyens d'application. Le gouvernement met en place un scenario pour donner le sentiment qu'Hadopi va être appliquée rapidement. Il y a cependant déjà des retards, déjà des annonces pour affirmer qu'on va surtout faire de la "pédagogie", bref, il se peut que les premiers temps passés, l'application relève essentiellement de la communication (spots télé notamment), sauf que l'outil est là, et s'ajoute à une panoplie d'autres textes qui tissent un filet qui apparaît pour l'instant souvent inutile et absurde, mais qui inquiète en ce qui concerne de possibles utilisations futures.

Il ne faut sans doute pas céder à la paranoïa. Nous ne sommes probablement pas encore dans un régime totalitaire. Mais l'inutile et l'absurde dans la loi et la réglementation sont des caractéristiques de tels régimes. A quel moment se situe le point de bascule ? Quand et comment faut-il s'alarmer et dire non ? Qu'on soit amené à se poser ces questions à propos d'une loi est peut-être déjà une raison suffisante de la combattre.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Et bien entendu télécharger et copier illégalement c'est parfaitement en accord avec le contrat social et la république
> Sans faire le panagérique d'hadopi, il faudrait peut être envisager un poil d'honneteté...réelle et intellectuelle, car brandir les libertés pour combattre hadopi est une bonne chose...à condition que le reste suive non?


La malhonnêteté intellectuelle est celle de ceux qui continuent à vouloir piétiner nos droits sous prétexte de maintenir une rente de situation et à accuser chacun soucieux de préserver les libertés publiques d'être défenseur de la contre-façon.

Il est évident que tu n'as pas lu la décision du Conseil Constitutionnel sur Hadopi I. Un autre grand principe de 1789 rappelé dans ce texte et celui de la propriété intellectuelle.

Il n'y a pas à sacrifier un principe au nom de l'autre. Encore que Victor Hugo s'est un jour très clairement exprimé sur les priorités :





> Victor Hugo lors de son discours d'ouverture du Congrère littéraire international, en 1878 :
> 
> "Le livre, comme livre, appartient à l&#8217;auteur, mais comme pensée, il appartient&#8212;le mot n&#8217;est pas trop vaste&#8212;au genre humain. Toutes les intelligences y ont droit. Si l&#8217;un des deux droits, le droit de l&#8217;écrivain et le droit de l&#8217;esprit humain, devait être sacrifié, ce serait, certes, le droit de l&#8217;écrivain, car l&#8217;intérêt public est notre préoccupation unique, et tous, je le déclare, doivent passer avant nous."



Les attendus de la décision du Conseil Constitutionnel étaient l'occasion d'ouvrir un vaste débat, un vrai, réunissant tous les acteurs du monde internet et non pas une commission des amis de Monsieur et Madame, mais la bande de malfaisants législatifs avec laquelle vous vous êtes acoquinés n'a jamais voulu en saisir l'occasion.

Aujourd'hui, vous, les "artistes", vous l'aurez doublement dans le cul (pardonnez l'expression) :
&#8212; les majors mettent en place une licence globale qui n'ose pas dire son nom grâce à des accords ciblés. Exemple aux Etat-Unis avec les accords passés avec les Universités, mais encore en France avec Vivendi-Universal-Neuf-SFR, celui qui mange à tous les râteliers. Vous n'en aurez que des miettes.
&#8212; les contre-facteurs mettent en place une économie parallèle (les VPN payants et autres abonnements à des systèmes anonymisants) dont vous n'aurez jamais aucun retour.

Ce sont les premiers fruits d'Hadopi. Vous les avez cultivés, vous les mangerez et vous en chierez.

Ce gouvernement infâme, au discours moisi et aux actes vils, avait besoin de vous pour prétexte à sa politique de mise sous séquestre de l'internet. En cela vous avez bien été des "idiots utiles".

Comme le dit aujourd'hui le titre de ce sujet, "Hadopi, c'est fini". Une loi est passée qui aura surtout pour conséquence un gaspillage éhonté des deniers publics. Ce n'est pas la première fois. Maintenant, la lutte se déplace plus précisément sur le champ des libertés publiques (LOPSSI) et les armes de nos adversaires sont toujours les mêmes : la peur, le mensonge, la brutalité.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Il ne faut sans doute pas céder à la paranoïa. Nous ne sommes probablement pas encore dans un régime totalitaire. Mais l'inutile et l'absurde dans la loi et la réglementation sont des caractéristiques de tels régimes. A quel moment se situe le point de bascule ? Quand et comment faut-il s'alarmer et dire non ? Qu'on soit amené à se poser ces questions à propos d'une loi est peut-être déjà une raison suffisante de la combattre.



Heureusement. Quand cela bascule-t-il ? Seuls quelques spécialistes non atteints par la paranoïa pourraient en témoigner. Il y a un autre indice publié il y a quelques mois, qui permet de se faire une idée du basculement des institutions dans une voie ou dans un autre grâce à des lois et/ou des règlements plus ou moins opaques quand ce n'est pas incompréhensibles "au bon peuple". Il s'agit de la mesure de la corruption. Depuis le changement de président la potentialité (ou la réalité ?) de la corruption dans notre "cher et beau pays pays" est passé de l'indice 7 à l'indice 25, s'enfonçant ainsi dans les bas-fonds des nations corrompues. Cela a été possible grâce à des articles bien cachés et incompréhensibles et concernent la finance en général, les grosses entreprises  et les paradis fiscaux. N'oublions pas que la France dont le président est le co-Prince, possède en quelque sorte son paradis fiscal privé quelque part dans les Pyrénées, à défaut de pouvoir utiliser une autre principauté méditerranéenne juchée sur un rocher. Sur le sujet de la corruption en France sur le Web, de nombreux articles, parfois contradictoires, laissent perplexes, laissent un goût amer dans la bouche, et font penser à une certaine dérive des institutions de notre si vertueux pays (ce qu'on veut faire croire au monde ). Or la corruption est un des signes qui mettent en lumières le mépris de ceux qui ont ou fréquentent le pouvoir au détriment des autres. La fameuse démocratie française    apte à dénoncer   ferait bien de balayer etc., etc.,   

La Loi Hadopi n'est qu'un exemple visible et particulièrement mal gérée d'une tentative de restriction des libertés, qui a conduit à l'inverse par l'extension du domaine de la liberté d'expression à Internet, que la loi se proposait de museler. Le téléchargement n'a jamais été qu'un prétexte. Et il n'est pas le seul ! Comment appeler ce zèle à faire en sorte que des Français nés de Français soient en difficulté à être Français parce que nés à l'étranger, parfois même en raison du service de l'État ! Ce zèle absurde a remis en selle l'application de lois anciennes, plus ou moins obsolètes, non appliquées par usage, instituant un déni de nationalité. La carte d'identité et  le passeport ne sont lus des preuves d'identité ! Voilà où on en est en invoquant que ces pièces délivrées par l'administration peuvent être des faux !  Voilà un second exemple qui commence à faire surface, une atteinte au droit légitime de la nationalité par la filiation, ou part l'accueil de populations persécutées d'Europe de l'Est. C'est aussi grave qu'une atteinte à la liberté d'expression.


Nous ne sommes pas encore, loin de là je pense, dans un régime doucement totalitaire. Tout juste moins doucement autoritaire, ce qui est loin d'être la même chose. Mais, il est vrai que certaines mesures laissent à penser que dérive il y a.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

En période de supra législation ( période actuelle ), ta méthode me semble difficile.

Quant à la corruption je citerai l'Italie, pour ne dire qu'elle ne suffit pas à renversé un régime, y contribue surement.

La constitution n'est """""""qu'une"""""" barrière intellectuel.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Quant à la corruption je citerai l'Italie, pour ne dire qu'elle ne suffit pas à renversé un régime, y contribue surement.
> 
> .




Notre voisine latine n'est pas la pire 

Je surenchérirai en disant que le but de la corruption n'est peut-être pas contribuer à renverser un régime, mais davantage à le maintenir, et à en profiter


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Notre voisine latine n'est pas la pire &#8230;
> 
> Je surenchérirai en disant que le but de la corruption n'est peut-être pas contribuer à renverser un régime, mais davantage à le maintenir, et à en profiter &#8230;



Pour rester sur HADOPI II je dirai plutôt que c'est une loi qui montre l'incapacité du gouvernement à faire face, plus que autres choses. C'est dans un cas comme ça que l'on fait appelle à la dénonciation ce qui est à mon gout est une très mauvaise solution.


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pour rester sur HADOPI II je dirai plutôt que c'est une loi qui montre l'incapacité du gouvernement à faire face, plus que autres choses. C'est dans un cas comme ça que l'on fait appelle à la dénonciation ce qui est à mon gout est une très mauvaise solution.



Il y a dénonciation et dénonciation 
Il est vrai que la dénonciation institutionnelle a très mauvaise odeur


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a dénonciation et dénonciation
> Il est vrai que la dénonciation institutionnelle a très mauvaise odeur



Je parle évidemment de la dénonciation dans HADOPI II. J'ai toujours pas trouvé les informations que je cherche d'ailleurs concernant la dénonciation.


----------



## iZiDoR (12 Janvier 2010)

Mais une des grosses inconnues, à mon avis, reste ce logiciel de "sécurisation" non inter-opérable et certainement payant


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> À propos du mouchard



Voilà.


----------



## Raf (12 Janvier 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Mais une des grosses inconnues, à mon avis, reste ce logiciel de "sécurisation" non inter-opérable et certainement payant



C'est tout le versant technique qui n'a jamais été détaillé et qui pour l'instant n'a pas donnée lieu à un décret. Et vu la problématique, il ne verra peut être jamais le jour.

Et si il voit le jour, dans les 90 secondes, tu auras 10 sites t'expliquant comment en exploiter les failles techniques et légales.


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> gloup gloup a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le mouchard aurait été censuré par le Conseil Constitutionnel ? Alors il est très étonnant qu'on en ait encore reparlé la semaine dernière, à l'occasion de la présentation de l'HADOPI en présence du Ministre Frédéric Mitterrand. Il est toujours question que le premier grand projet de cette Haute Autorité soit la définition de ce "logiciel de sécurisation".

Cela dit, il ne constituera qu'une partie du problème.


----------



## boninmi (12 Janvier 2010)

Le logo d'origine d'Hadopi était un piratage 

Un pire ratage.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Ça fait déjà deux fois qu'on en a parlé ici...
Et une fois (vieux) dans un autre fil...


----------



## boninmi (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça fait déjà deux fois qu'on en a parlé ici...


Jamais deux sans trois


tirhum a dit:


> Et une fois (vieux) dans un autre fil...


Zut, c'était déjà pris  Plouf :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Le CC a autorisé le mouchard, mais a refusé l'obligation de l'installer et encore plus le faite de payer le mouchard.

Affaire à suivre quand même ...


----------



## iluro_64 (12 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Le CC a autorisé le mouchard, mais a refusé l'obligation de l'installer et encore plus le faite de payer le mouchard.
> 
> Affaire à suivre quand même ...



Donc le CC a défendu l'internaute contre "l'arbitraire". C'est donc à la justice d'apporter la preuve du délit


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Le CC (...) a refusé l'obligation de l'installer


Le soucis, c'est que c'est le seul recours de l'internaute pour se dédouaner dans le cas d'une accusation infondée de téléchargement ou de négligence.

Ce n'est donc pas une obligation légale, mais c'est quand même une obligation de fait, par le biais d'une sorte de chantage.



iluro_64 a dit:


> Donc le CC a défendu l'internaute contre "l'arbitraire". C'est donc à la justice d'apporter la preuve du délit


Non, le CC a défendu l'internaute contre l'obligation de s'équiper. Pour le reste, il n'y a rien de changé.

De deux choses l'une :
- Soit la présence de l'adresse d'un abonné sur un listing l'incriminant constitue une preuve suffisante pour l'accuser et pour le condamner, et alors la porte est ouverte à n'importe quelle erreur dans la détection du délit (et on sait à quel point cela n'est pas fiable).
- Soit cette indication est insuffisante, et la preuve ne peut être apportée que par une perquisition chez l'intéressé.

Or, j'imagine mal cette dernière éventualité, compte tenu du nombre élevé de cas qui devraient être traités (50000 par an) et de la nature expéditive de la procédure choisie.

On risque bien de se retrouver avec des juges qui acceptent implicitement les informations provenant des officines privées via l'HADOPI comme constitutives de preuves, un peu comme les témoignages des agents assermentés auxquels on accorde toujours crédit par principe. Et peu importe s'il y a une erreur, la seule parole de l'accusé n'a pas de valeur.

Concernant la fiabilité de la détection des délits, on a déjà eu un débat sur un sujet assez similaire, quand on s'est aperçu que les radars routiers étaient souvent mal utilisés et que leurs mesures n'étaient pas fiables (cela a d'ailleurs mené à améliorer les caractéristiques de ce type de matériel et la formation des agents). Le droit n'a pas empêché certains d'être injustement condamnés à une époque.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2010)

Il n'y aura pas 50000 cas.

Outre le fait qu'il y aura d'abord le filtre que constitue l'envoie des messages, puis celui de la lettre recommandée (à chaque fois, il faut reprendre la personne l'IP dans le torrent pour passer à la phase suivante), le P2P est en nette perte de vitesse dans la diffusion illégale des oeuvres et la méthode employée n'est absolument pas adaptée pour le streaming ou le DDL.

Il faut aussi ne pas oublier que la pêche aux IP à un coût et que celui-ci étant assuré par les ayant droits, elle sera limitée à un nombre restreint d'oeuvres bien ciblées.

Par exemple, si vous allez chercher Avatar sur les réseaux Torrent après sa sortie DVD, vous augmenterez vos chances de vous faire repérer.

Le problème de l'IP ce n'est pas la compétence ou la sincérité des agents mais bien sa pertinence à être utilisée comme preuve. Et ça, ce n'est pas gagné. Les juges ne sont pas des pantins.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Par exemple, si vous allez chercher Avatar sur les réseaux Torrent après sa sortie DVD, vous augmenterez vos chances de vous faire repérer.


Alors qu'en chargeant "40 ans et toujours puceau", il y aura moins de risque !... 
(Faut déjà le trouver et j'ai pas d'autre idée de nanar à l'esprit, tout de suite...  )


----------



## Romuald (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Alors qu'en chargeant "40 ans et toujours puceau", il y aura moins de risque !...



Surtout que tu pouvais l'enregistrer hier soir 



tirhum a dit:


> (Faut déjà le trouver et j'ai pas d'autre idée de nanar à l'esprit, tout de suite...  )



Fais une recherche :rateau: (indice : Jean Lefèvre)


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'y aura pas 50000 cas.


Peut-être pas. Mais finalement rien n'empêche qu'on s'en approche, surtout si l'exécutif impose des quotas, comme c'est depuis longtemps le cas pour les opérations de police.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Il faut aussi ne pas oublier que la pêche aux IP à un coût et que celui-ci étant assuré par les ayant droits, elle sera limitée à un nombre restreint d'oeuvres bien ciblées.


À plus de 1500&#8364; d'amende par cas dénoncé, c'est une affaire très rentable, d'autant plus que l'opération peut être très largement automatisée.

Même si les ayant droits payent, rien ne dit qu'on leur demandera de le faire spontanément, surtout quand on sait par ailleurs que la procédure choisie ne leur permettra pas de toucher un centime sur les amendes perçues. On va simplement les taxer, sans leur demander leur avis, pour faire fonctionner le système HADOPI sous le prétexte qu'il a été instituée pour les protéger. Ils paieront pour un service public obligatoire, qu'ils en profitent ou pas.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Surtout que tu pouvais l'enregistrer hier soir


C'est bien pour ça que ça m'est revenu en mémoire... 





Romuald a dit:


> Fais une recherche :rateau: (indice : Jean Lefèvre)


Ah nan !...
Ce serait épuisant !... 
(la recherche et "la recherche J. Lefevre"...  )
(rien que de taper Jean Lefevre sur mon clavier; je grille mes neurones...  )


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Le problème de l'IP ce n'est pas la compétence ou la sincérité des agents mais bien sa pertinence à être utilisée comme preuve. Et ça, ce n'est pas gagné. Les juges ne sont pas des pantins.


C'est le dernier point qui pourrait nous sauver. Mais là dessus j'ai quelques craintes.

En effet, j'imagine mal que les juges finissent par mettre par terre la totalité du système HADOPI. On risque plutôt d'avoir quelques juges choisis qui, vendus à leur autorité de tutelle ou «le couteau sous la gorge» (on peut reparler de l'indépendance de la Justice), acceptent de faire passer les premières condamnations. Les suivants seraient alors tenus d'appliquer la jurisprudence.


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est le dernier point qui pourrait nous sauver. Mais là dessus j'ai quelques craintes.
> 
> En effet, j'imagine mal que les juges finissent par mettre par terre la totalité du système HADOPI. On risque plutôt d'avoir quelques juges qui, vendus ou «le couteau sous la gorge» (on peut reparler de l'indépendance de la Justice), acceptent de faire passer les premières condamnations. Les suivants seront alors tenus d'appliquer la jurisprudence.



Hé! La procédure d'Appel ça existe. Ça peut même entraîner très loin, jusqu'au Luxembourg par exemple. La jurisprudence ne se construit pas que sur une décision de justice de première instance.


----------



## tirhum (12 Janvier 2010)

Bon...
Et mes blagues inégalables, vous vous en foutez ?!... 




=>[]


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Hé! La procédure d'Appel ça existe. Ça peut même entraîner très loin, jusqu'au Luxembourg par exemple. La jurisprudence ne se construit pas que sur une décision de justice de première instance.


J'en ai conscience.

Mais en pratique, qui va faire appel, quelles sont les chances que les appels aboutissent, et dans quel laps de temps ? ... Par ailleurs, je n'ai pas l'impression que les condamnations de l'État français devant la Cour de Justice européenne aient fondamentalement souvent changé grand chose dans ses habitudes, et sur des sujets bien plus préoccupants pourtant.

Le système HADOPI a toutes les chances d'être lancé et de prendre sa vitesse de croisière avant que les premiers freins soient mis en place. Il dispose au moins du temps où ce gouvernement qui l'a institué continuera à peser de tout son poids politique.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2010)

Non mais attends mon pauvre Moowalker, c'est moi que tu traites d'idiot utile ?... 
C'est à moi que tu conseilles d'aller voir la définition d'arbitraire (pour lequel l'on m'a enseigné, il y a quelques temps, qu'il existait au moins une demi-douzaine de définitions... :sleep ? C'est à moi que tu demandes d'aller réviser la procédure, d'apprendre le mot "justice" ?     Bref... Je ne crois que tu ne sais pas très bien à qui tu t'adresses. 

Toi, mon bon Moowalker, tu connais sûrement beaucoup de choses, mais je ne sais pas sur quelle planète tu vis. Parce que tu n'as pas l'air de te rendre compte que la justice, c'est cher. Que peu de gens ont réellement les moyens de bien se défendre. Que peu de gens sont prêts à foncer tête baissée, prendre un avocat et user de procédures qui n'en finissent pas simplement parce qu'une administration a décidée de couper leur ligne internet suite à quelques téléchargements de mp3 merdiques. 
Que de fait, un prévenu condamné en première instance ne sera peut-être pas assez fort (notamment financièrement) pour aller en appel, voire même plus loin.
Qu'une loi pénale plus lourde qu'une simple coupure n'est peut-être pas le bon choix pour nombre de familles, qui risquent de se retrouver dans la pire des situations en cas d'amende importante. 
Alors, quand tu parles tout de suite du Luxembourg pour la CEDH ou toute autre connerie comme ça, tu ne te rends pas compte de la réalité. Tu vis à côté, dans le monde des textes de lois et de la résistance infantile, bornée et théorique*.

Alors, la CEDH, tu parles...


----------



## PA5CAL (12 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Non mais attends mon pauvre Moowalker, (...)


Houlà !!! N'est-ce pas un peu excessif ? Je pense que sur le nombre, il est tout-à-fait possible qu'on en trouve quelques-uns qui soient suffisamment riches et motivés pour aller jusqu'à la Cour européenne. En revanche, je crains que ce soit pas assez rapide et efficace pour empêcher qu'HADOPI sévisse... dans les premières années, en tout cas.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Houlà !!! N'est-ce pas un peu excessif ? Je pense que sur le nombre, il est tout-à-fait possible qu'on en trouve quelques-uns qui soient suffisamment riches et motivés pour aller jusqu'à la Cour européenne. En revanche, je crains que ce soit pas assez rapide et efficace pour empêcher qu'HADOPI sévisse... dans les premières années, en tout cas.



Moui, peut-être... Mais là, le problème, c'est que l'égalité devant la loi est encore une fois bel et bien rompue pour laisser la place à... la défense de ses droits par le fric ! Où est alors l'égalité entre les français ?...
Je trouve cela bien plus honteux qu'une coupure internet décidée par l'administration.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Janvier 2010)

Non mais on accuse pas sans preuve non plus, il y a des associations pour porter plainte, la seule preuve formel c'est de récupérer le disque dur ! 

Ils ne vont pas s'amuser à prendre tout les disques durs !


----------



## bompi (12 Janvier 2010)

Déjà 20001 posts ...


----------



## F118I4 (12 Janvier 2010)

Pensez aux exclus...

Je comprends les gens qui ne sont pas d' accord avec le piratage mais je rappelle qu' en France on est toujours les derniers servis et grâce au piratage c' est corrigé.
Les grosses boites mettent toujours une vie pour adapté en Français! (le team FR de Naruto met 1 jour pour SUB les Shippuuden en 720p biensûr)

La musique a peut être perdu en qualité mais question film c' est totalement le contraire (HD, Bluray) ...

Tout le monde (TF1 etc...) pourra parler des Cam, Screener et autres enfin maintenant il y a plein de DVDRIP (SD), de HD, de BluRay et avant la sortie FR.

Les sites légaux manques cruellement de contenu, t' as des musiques ou autres que tu trouveras jamais en boutiques physiques ou virtuelles, d' accord la qualité n' est pas forcément au RDV mais au moins tu as un truc qui peut te faire triper.

Le modèle éco c' est faire de l' argent alors forcément tu as des trucs qui sortiront jamais ou très tard donc les seuls solutions sont le piratage ou l' import (traduction FR pas forcément là), amazon.UK,  Amazon.US, HDMOVIES etc...


----------



## Raf (12 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon...
> Et mes blagues inégalables, vous vous en foutez ?!...
> 
> 
> ...



nan, je trouve que ça allége un peu le propos ! Avec les autres qui se mettent des bourpifes...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Alors, la CEDH, tu parles...



Oui, pourquoi pas, on peut aussi aller faire un tour du côté de Strasbourg. Le dossier de la France y est déjà bien conséquent en ce moment.

Mais là, je m'exprimais sur l'aspect jurisprudentielle, en dehors même de la question Hadopi, et c'est à la Cour de justice de l'Union Européenne qu'appartient au besoin le dernier mot du droit.

Mais bon, on a compris ton point de vue : la justice ça ne sert à rien, il vaut mieux s'écraser. De toute façon, il n'y a que les coupables qui sont jugés. On se demande d'ailleurs pourquoi, puisqu'ils sont coupables...

Heureusement qu'on a pas attendu sur toi pour penser la démocratie. 

Et au fait, l'amende pour contre-façon est et a toujours été de 300 000 &#8364; assortie d'une peine de prison pouvant aller jusqu'à cinq ans fermes. Hadopi ou pas, ça ne change rien sur ce point.

Hadopi introduit simplement un nouveau délit : défaut de sécurisation de sa connexion internet. C'est pour cela, qu'éventuellement, le juge pourra être amené à se prononcer sur la suspension de la connexion internet, pas la contre-façon. Les "ayant-droits" l'ont bien compris qui réclamaient aussi d'obtenir des dédommagements au civil pour entrer dans leurs fonds. Il n'y a pas de petit bénéfice pour nourrir le gros dividende.

Hadopi I était une loi qui te présumait coupable sauf à toi d'apporter la preuve du contraire. Alors, oui, Hadopi II est largement préférable. Si tu ne comprends pas ça, c'est que je m'adresse à une amibe... ou à un sympathisant UMP, ce qui revient intellectuellement au même.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

C'est vachement résumé Moonwalker ....

Et ta conclusion très rapide, moi je préférerai pas d'HADOPI du tout et entre les deux, l'application d'HADOPI I était nul, espérons qu'il en soit de même pour hadopi II.


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2010)

Résumé, bien sûr. On ne va pas éternellement réécrire les mêmes posts pour toujours les mêmes mal-comprenants.

Un peu de lecture : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2009/10/22/La-décision-HADOPI-2

Le lien avait été sans doute déjà donné, mais il est bon à tous de se rafraichir la mémoire. Le plus drôle c'est la fin (article 9).


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un peu de lecture : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2009/10/22/La-décision-HADOPI-2
> 
> Le lien avait été sans doute déjà donné, mais il est bon à tous de se rafraichir les idées.


Lol merci je connais très bien se site  

A quoi sa sert d'avoir une connexion rapide si c'est pour pas télécharger des trucs illégaux ?


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Un peu de lecture : http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/post/2009/10/22/La-décision-HADOPI-2


... Sauf qu'il faut rappeler :
- qu'il ne s'agit là que de l'analyse personnelle d'un avocat, et que cela n'engage en rien l'avis du juge à l'issue d'une procédure (à son sens, la présence d'une simple clé WEP cassable en quelques minutes suffirait à écarter la négligence caractérisée... ça reste à voir). Que vaut vraiment l'avis d'un avocat ? Mes trois derniers avocats m'ont affirmé que «c'était dans la poche» parce que j'étais dans mon droit, et je le croyais aussi, mais les faits ont chaque fois prouvé le contraire. Ça donne matière à réflexion.
- qu'assurer sa défense ou contester les textes comme il le suggère implique des frais de justice qui risquent de dépasser le montant de l'amende encourue... Avoir recours à un avocat, ça coûte souvent un bras, et on n'est même pas sûr du résultat.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Janvier 2010)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Moui, peut-être... Mais là, le problème, c'est que l'égalité devant la loi est encore une fois bel et bien rompue pour laisser la place à... la défense de ses droits par le fric ! Où est alors l'égalité entre les français ?...
> Je trouve cela bien plus honteux qu'une coupure internet décidée par l'administration.



Bonne remarque ! À force de vouloir américaniser la France on en récolte les fruits. L'inégalité de défense par le fric ne date pas tout à fait d'aujourd'hui, et ne fait que s'institutionnaliser lentement mais sûrement. Un jour, le droit anglo-saxon remplacera le droit français. Cela et bien d'autres choses 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h17 ----------




Moonwalker a dit:


> Il n'y aura pas 50000 cas.
> 
> 
> Il faut aussi ne pas oublier que la pêche aux IP à un coût et que celui-ci étant assuré par les ayant droits, elle sera limitée à un nombre restreint d'oeuvres bien ciblées.
> ...




Le principal frein à la loi Hadopi version allemande se trouve principalement dans la pêche aux IP puisqu'elle est à la charge de la justice (sauf erreur de la part)

L'objectif de la loi est bien de protéger des uvres qui n'ont pas encore fait le plein de tout le fric qu'elles peuvent rapporter. C'est la que s'applique la notion des uvres bien ciblées. Il s'agit donc de savoir au bout de combien de temps une uvre passe de l'état ciblé à l'état non ciblé. Le cas d'Avatar est intéressant. C'est un film très novateur, qui a coûté fort cher, et qui rapporte encore plus. Au bout de combien de temps ne sera-t-il plus une cible ?


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ... Sauf qu'il faut rappeler :
> - qu'il ne s'agit là que de l'analyse personnelle d'un avocat, et que cela n'engage en rien l'avis du juge à l'issue d'une procédure (à son sens, la présence d'une simple clé WEP cassable en quelques minutes suffirait à écarter la négligence caractérisée... ça reste à voir). Que vaut vraiment l'avis d'un avocat ? Mes trois derniers avocats m'ont affirmé que «c'était dans la poche» parce que j'étais dans mon droit, et je le croyais aussi, mais les faits ont chaque fois prouvé le contraire. Ça donne matière à réflexion.
> - qu'assurer sa défense ou contester les textes comme il le suggère implique des frais de justice qui risquent de dépasser le montant de l'amende encourue... Avoir recours à un avocat, ça coûte souvent un bras, et on n'est même pas sûr du résultat.



Sauf que ça c'est la loi, pas l'analyse :


> &#8220;Pour prononcer la peine de suspension prévue aux articles L. 335-7 et L. 335-7-1 et en déterminer la durée, la juridiction prend en compte les circonstances et la gravité de l&#8217;infraction ainsi que la personnalité de son auteur, et notamment l&#8217;activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que sa situation socio-économique. La durée de la peine prononcée doit concilier la protection des droits de la propriété intellectuelle et le respect du droit de s&#8217;exprimer et de communiquer librement, notamment depuis son domicile&#8221;.



Le travail du juge est borné. Cela a d'ailleurs été rédigé en suivant les instructions du CC sur Hadopi I.

Et si on l'applique au sujet du problème de la clef WEP, Mr et Mme Michu, retraités ayant souscrits un abonnement internet chez MachinCom avec la MachinBox on suivit péniblement le mode d'emploi et sont arrivés à établir leur connexion internet. WEP ? WPA ? WPA2 ? Mme Michu en a des palpitations. Pour elle, "Internet c'est le E bleu dans Windows" et ce qu'elle "télécharge" se sont les recettes du site que sa vieille copine Hortense lui a indiqué. Elle ne sera pas traité de la même façon que Stéphane Wozniack, ingénieur diplômé réseau et infrastructure qui a été pris à télécharger la même série des "Panpan cucul sur l'unité centrale". Mais bon, je rêve un peu, le Stéphane Wozniack, ils ne l'auront jamais, mais Kevin, le petit fils de Mr et Mme Michu qui leur avait si gentiment refait les réglages de la Box, oui, sans doute.


Qu'on me comprenne bien. Il ne s'agit pas pour moi de démontrer qu'on peut télécharger sans problème ce qu'on veut, mais que les droits de la défense sont mieux assuré avec Hadopi II que ce qu'on nous avait servir en première mouture.

Je n'aime pas le système Hadopi parce qu'il est le fruit d'une logique imbécile, un coût supplémentaire à la charge des finances publiques qui n'en peuvent mais, d'une efficacité plus que douteuse. Mais je n'irais pas me réfugier derrière un VPN payant pour télécharger des films que je n'ai pas pris la peine d'aller voir au cinéma, ou de la musique que de toute façon je n'ai aucun plaisir à écouter.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sauf que ça c'est la loi, pas l'analyse :
> 
> 
> > &#8220;Pour prononcer la peine de suspension prévue aux articles L. 335-7 et L. 335-7-1 et en déterminer la durée, la juridiction prend en compte les circonstances et la gravité de l&#8217;infraction ainsi que la personnalité de son auteur, et notamment l&#8217;activité professionnelle ou sociale de celui-ci, ainsi que sa situation socio-économique. La durée de la peine prononcée doit concilier la protection des droits de la propriété intellectuelle et le respect du droit de s&#8217;exprimer et de communiquer librement, notamment depuis son domicile&#8221;.
> ...


On ne doit pas avoir le même point de vue sur la présence, la nature ou la position de ces bornes. Les juges ne se contentent malheureusement pas d'appliquer la loi comme s'ils suivaient une recette de cuisine. Ils en font également pour une part à leur interprétation, à leur jugement (et aussi parfois à des incitations extérieures).

Le texte cité, qui ne concerne d'ailleurs pas la partie la plus inquiétante (il traite de la durée de la coupure d'Internet) est un exemple d'imprécision, puisqu'il renvoie à une jurisprudence qui n'existe pas encore. Les juges feront à leur idée, au moins dans un premier temps, et peut-être même plus longtemps si la jurisprudence ne parvient pas à encadrer la problématique (je rappellerai qu'il existe des textes de loi, pourtant assez anciens, dont l'application peut très naturellement mener à des évaluations variant d'un extrême à l'autre pour un même cas). La partie qui m'inquiète est l'imprécision dans la caractérisation du délit et sur les éléments permettant d'assurer sa défense. Rien n'est dit dans le texte pour nous rassurer, bien au contraire.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'on me comprenne bien. Il ne s'agit pas pour moi de démontrer qu'on peut télécharger sans problème ce qu'on veut, mais que les droits de la défense sont mieux assuré avec Hadopi II que ce qu'on nous avait servir en première mouture.


On est d'accord. Hadopi 2 est moins pire que Hadopi 1. Ce que je dis, c'est que Hadopi 2 pose encore de gros problèmes potentiels, et que les mauvaises habitudes françaises et la volonté politique actuelle de certains me font craindre qu'ils ont infiniment plus de chance de se réaliser que de se résorber.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je n'aime pas le système Hadopi parce qu'il est le fruit d'une logique imbécile, un coût supplémentaire à la charge des finances publiques qui n'en peuvent mais, d'une efficacité plus que douteuse. Mais je n'irais pas me réfugier derrière un VPN payant pour télécharger des films que je n'ai pas pris la peine d'aller voir au cinéma, ou de la musique que de toute façon je n'ai aucun plaisir à écouter.


Je te suis tout-à-fait sur ce terrain.


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Qu'on me comprenne bien. Il ne s'agit pas pour moi de démontrer qu'on peut télécharger sans problème ce qu'on veut, mais que les droits de la défense sont mieux assuré avec Hadopi II que ce qu'on nous avait servir en première mouture.
> 
> Je n'aime pas le système Hadopi parce qu'il est le fruit d'une logique imbécile, un coût supplémentaire à la charge des finances publiques qui n'en peuvent mais, d'une efficacité plus que douteuse. Mais je n'irais pas me réfugier derrière un VPN payant pour télécharger des films que je n'ai pas pris la peine d'aller voir au cinéma, ou de la musique que de toute façon je n'ai aucun plaisir à écouter.



N'est-ce pas là l'expression de beaucoup d'entre nous ?
En tous cas, c'est précisément ma pensée !


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

HADOPI II est basé sur la même stupidité je vois pas en quoi c'est amélioré, au final c'est juste plus réprimandé. 

Avec des moyens douteux en plus, un peu comme les DRM.


----------



## julrou 15 (13 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> - qu'assurer sa défense ou contester les textes comme il le suggère implique des frais de justice qui risquent de dépasser le montant de l'amende encourue... Avoir recours à un avocat, ça coûte souvent un bras, et on n'est même pas sûr du résultat.



Voilà, c'est exactement ce que j'expliquais un peu plus haut.  (en plus de l'amende...).



iluro_64 a dit:


> Bonne remarque ! À force de vouloir américaniser la France on en récolte les fruits. L'inégalité de défense par le fric ne date pas tout à fait d'aujourd'hui, et ne fait que s'institutionnaliser lentement mais sûrement. Un jour, le droit anglo-saxon remplacera le droit français. Cela et bien d'autres choses


----------



## hammondinside (13 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> HADOPI II est basé sur la même stupidité je vois pas en quoi c'est amélioré, au final c'est juste plus réprimandé.
> 
> Avec des moyens douteux en plus, un peu comme les DRM.



exact, et plus c'et contesté, plus c'est détourné, pire ce sera à l'avenir...merci donc aux pirates et aux défenseurs du piratage par tous les moyens...on parle souvent de la perte de libertés, eh bien je considère que la perte de liberté qui va nous tomber dessus avec un controle redoutable du net, viendra de leur comportement et je saurai qui remercier quand je ne pourrai plus circuler et parler librement sur la toile!!!!

Quand je vois l'énormité de ce post, je me dis que les chiffres les plus alarmants sur le taux de piratage sont encore en dessous de la vérité car, l'éxpérience prouve que quand on est pas concerné par un sujet ...il tombe dans l'oubli...et qu'on ne vienne pas me dite que ce sont les éventuelles injustice d'hadopi qui sont le fond de ce post....la réalité est toute autre...même si soi diasant hadopi est contournable....il semble bien que ceux qui ne sont pas prets à payer les fichiers....ne sont pas trés nombreux à accepter de payer des tuyaux cryptés pour continuer leurs larcins....

ceux là sont d'ailleurs les pires, ils acceptent de payer pour voler....mais pas de payer les produits consommés...la grande classe!!!

oui oui je sais d'avance que je vais me faire huer...mais je trouve qu'ici, de plus en plus de pirates disent carrément ce qu'ils font....derrière un pseudo, bien entendu car, quand il s'agit de descendre dans la rue....y'a plus personne...je sais...j'y étais...et je me suis bien marré de voir que seuls qq manifestants, convaincus, eux, du risque de perte de liberté...étaient présents....les autres, défendaient leurs libertés, derrière leur écran, bien au chaud et sans se mouiller ni se montrer....

Hadopi n'est peut être pas une bonne chose.....mais la taule n'est pas non plus une bonne chose...et pourtant, si il n'y en avait pas, le pays serait à feu et à sang en moins de 2 jours.

Puisqu'on ne peut pas raisonner les utilisateurs du net, je n'ose imaginer le proche avenir...eh bien, on s'y fera et on regrettera le bon temps....merci qui? 

Messieurs les pirates, bon appétit...ne vous inquiétez pas, un jour ou l'autre, votre propre profession sera touchée indirectement....et il ne faudra pas venir pleurer....je connais pas mal de gens qui ont perdu leur boulot à cause de vous, et qui ne s'y attendaient pas du tout..ils se croyaient protégés car ils travaillait dans le transport...l'imprimerie, les usines de polycarbonates, les majors, les disquaires, les distributeurs, et même les vendeur de pneus, sans parler des lieux de stockage et j'en passe.....bientot la presse, l'imprimerie etc etc....

ça ne pourra pas durer toujours....


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> (...)
> A quoi sa sert d'avoir une connexion rapide si c'est pour pas télécharger des trucs illégaux ?



De mieux en mieux... le 56k pour preuve de bonne fois ? :mouais:

Et l'offre légale, la VOD, tu la regardes comment ?

La vitesse de téléchargement ne préjuge pas de la légalité des fichiers ou de la sévérité de la sanction. A 512k ou à 30 Mo, c'est le même tarif.

T'as quoi comme système ? MacOS 8 et IE 5 ?

Comme l'indique mon profil, chez moi c'est Mac OS X 10.6.2 et Safari 4. La bande passante est bien employée et de manière tout à fait légale. Bienvenue en 2010.


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> A quoi sa sert d'avoir une connexion rapide si c'est pour pas télécharger des trucs illégaux ?


Ça c'est une remarque du genre « _Ça sert à quoi d'avoir un 4x4 si c'est pas pour défoncer les distributeurs de billets de banque ?_ » ...


----------



## tirhum (13 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ça c'est une remarque du genre « _Ça sert à quoi d'avoir un 4x4 si c'est pas pour défoncer les distributeurs de billets de banque ?_ » ...


Tu me prêtes ton 4x4 ?!... :style:


----------



## macinside (13 Janvier 2010)

la marque Hadopi déposer avant le ministere de la culture :love:

http://fr.news.yahoo.com/16/20100113/ttc-un-particulier-dpose-avant-ltat-la-m-c2f7783.html


----------



## iluro_64 (13 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> A quoi sa sert d'avoir une connexion rapide si c'est pour pas télécharger des trucs illégaux ?



Ah ! je l'avais loupé celle-là ! Dit autrement, moi, qui dispose d'une ligne dite haut débit, je suis donc un délinquant potentiel, bon à suspecter, bon à surveiller, bon à espionner, en bref bon à sanctionner sans preuve !

Je n'ai jamais procédé à un téléchargement illégal, non pas par respect d'une loi, mais simplement par position éthique. Et je n'ai pas l'intention de la faire de ma propre volonté. Ce serait dénier mes propres convictions. D'un point de vue éthique ou moral, je ne suis donc pas soupçonnable. Mais d'un point de vue légal, avec cette foutue loi Hadopi, je suis un coupable potentiel du moment qu'un petit bricoleur peu scrupuleux trouve le moyens de s'approprier mes IP variables.

Cela dit, j'aimerai bien que ma ligne haut débit aille plus vite pour que les téléchargements des  mises à jour de logiciels se fassent plus rapidement. Parfois c'est long, même avec un débit qui tourne autour de 800 Ko/s.


----------



## Sindanárië (13 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Il y a dénonciation et dénonciation
> Il est vrai que la dénonciation institutionnelle a très mauvaise odeur



... hum désolé, j'ai rit


----------



## Anonyme (13 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Ah ! je l'avais loupé celle-là ! Dit autrement, moi, qui dispose d'une ligne dite haut débit, je suis donc un délinquant potentiel, bon à suspecter, bon à surveiller, bon à espionner, en bref bon à sanctionner sans preuve !
> 
> Je n'ai jamais procédé à un téléchargement illégal, non pas par respect d'une loi, mais simplement par position éthique. Et je n'ai pas l'intention de la faire de ma propre volonté. Ce serait dénier mes propres convictions. D'un point de vue éthique ou moral, je ne suis donc pas soupçonnable. Mais d'un point de vue légal, avec cette foutue loi Hadopi, je suis un coupable potentiel du moment qu'un petit bricoleur peu scrupuleux trouve le moyens de s'approprier mes IP variables.
> 
> Cela dit, j'aimerai bien que ma ligne haut débit aille plus vite pour que les téléchargements des  mises à jour de logiciels se fassent plus rapidement. Parfois c'est long, même avec un débit qui tourne autour de 800 Ko/s.



Oui enfin ... c'étais un truc parmi beaucoup, DVD vierge, clef USB 16 GO, disque dur d'1TO .... enfin bref si tout le monde s'arrête de télécharger sa sert pu a rien d'avoir 1 TO de place pour la plupart des personnes .... à moins pour ceux qui encode et créer un VPN .... ou encore ceux qui télécharge en FTP au canada par exemple ... ou en torrent, qui te balance des IP aléatoires avec les vrais (tracker). D'ailleurs torrent pour l'instant ils sont pas dessus, par contre dès aujourd'hui il faut arrêter emule, kazaa ...
Il est même question d'envoyer simultanément le mail et le recommandé.


----------



## iluro_64 (14 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Oui enfin ... c'étais un truc parmi beaucoup, DVD vierge, clef USB 16 GO, disque dur d'1TO .... enfin bref si tout le monde s'arrête de télécharger sa sert pu a rien d'avoir 1 TO de place pour la plupart des personnes .... à moins pour ceux qui encode et créer un VPN .... ou encore ceux qui télécharge en FTP au canada par exemple ... ou en torrent, qui te balance des IP aléatoires avec les vrais (tracker). D'ailleurs torrent pour l'instant ils sont pas dessus, par contre dès aujourd'hui il faut arrêter emule, kazaa ...
> Il est même question d'envoyer simultanément le mail et le recommandé.



Désolé, mais *ma* musique achetée légalement, et *les* fichiers photos que j'ai me demandent davantage de place que 1 To, surtout lorsqu'on prend la décision de se passer de DVD d'archivage. Par ailleurs, j'ai une clé USB de 2 Go, offerte gracieusement par Apple lors de l'achat d'un iMac. J'aurai bien aimé qu'elle fût plus "grosse" car j'en ai l'utilité. En ce qui me concerne, le téléchargement ne participe pas beaucoup à mes besoins en capacité de stockage


----------



## daphone (14 Janvier 2010)

Pitié arrêtez avec le discours rabaché par tous les médias depuis des années : Télécharger c'est mal, télécharger c'est du vol...

Je le dit haut et fort , je télécharge beaucoup de musique. Et alors ? J'ai jamais autant dépensé que depuis que je télécharge... Je paye un VPN désormais pour être a l'abri d'une loi stupide. (Donc prêt a payer pour une licence globale). Ceux qui ne téléchargent pas mais écoutent tout sur Spotify et Deezer font le même effet que ceux qui téléchargent finalement, et encore le même que ceux qui achètent leur CD d'occasion, qui rippe les CD empruntés à la mediathèque, etc...

De toute manière, tout recul est impossible desormais. Le bâton Hadopi en arrêteront un petit pourcentage, le reste s'enterrera dans des VPN ou autres systèmes. 
(Je travaille la dessus avec le fondateur du site Airtist.com)
Il faut pouvoir diriger la masse, cette même masse qui a su apprendre pourtant a paramétrer les ports d'un eMule. 

Tout le marché de la musique doit se remettre en question, évoluer, et fournir de nouveaux modèles. Tant qu'il resteront sur leur marché traditionnel (album studio > communication >vente album > tournée ) qui devient incompatible avec les nouvelles habitudes de conso et la musique dématérialisée. ( Il suffit de voir la Fnac avec son rayon gigantesque de CD, et à côté, des ventes de baladeur quasi uniquement de lecteur MP3, ce qui suppose une numérisation obligatoire de la part de l'acheteur du CD)

L'industrie du disque a raté trop de virages, elle n'est pas non plus à plaindre sur tous les flancs (faire repayer des droits, par les différents supports K7, CD, ou le prix des back catalogue, etc...). Ce n'est pas au consommateur de payer ses échecs.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Désolé, mais *ma* musique achetée légalement, et *les* fichiers photos que j'ai me demandent davantage de place que 1 To, surtout lorsqu'on prend la décision de se passer de DVD d'archivage. Par ailleurs, j'ai une clé USB de 2 Go, offerte gracieusement par Apple lors de l'achat d'un iMac. J'aurai bien aimé qu'elle fût plus "grosse" car j'en ai l'utilité. En ce qui me concerne, le téléchargement ne participe pas beaucoup à mes besoins en capacité de stockage &#8230;



C'est pour ça que j'ai marqué pour la plupart des personnes.  

1TO de musique et photo c'est quand même énorme, même en copiant la centaine de 33 tours en wav sur mon ordinateur je dépasserai difficilement les 500 GO et le wav c'est entre 40 et 60 MO la chanson.  En photo, a raison de 1,33 MO par photos, ou 800 ko en compressé ( je grave les "originales", parce que les disques dur externe c'est du psedo archivage, par experience je grave les photos que j'aime, on apprend souvent a ses dépend que un DD externe sa peut lacher) je dois être trop jeune pour avoir environ 500 000 photos. (environ 1400 photos par jours pendant 1 an, j'en suis très loin)


----------



## iZiDoR (14 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'ai marqué pour la plupart des personnes.
> 
> 1TO de musique et photo c'est quand même énorme, même en copiant la centaine de 33 tours en wav sur mon ordinateur je dépasserai difficilement les 500 GO et le wav c'est entre 40 et 60 MO la chanson.  En photo, a raison de *1,33 MO par photos*, ou 800 ko en compressé ( je grave les "originales", parce que les disques dur externe c'est du psedo archivage, par experience je grave les photos que j'aime, on apprend souvent a ses dépend que un DD externe sa peut lacher) je dois être trop jeune pour avoir environ 500 000 photos. (environ 1400 photos par jours pendant 1 an, j'en suis très loin)



C'est un APN jetable ? 

............

Les fichiers RAW sont bien plus importants et pour ceux qui stockent leurs vidéos, la note se corse encore un peu plus....


----------



## daphone (14 Janvier 2010)

Quand je vide ma carte SD de fichiers RAW, ça devient très vite lourd sur un disque dur...

Mais bon,

Là n'est pas le propos.

Reprenons le sujet


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

@ Izidor oui enfaite j'en ai qui font 8.20 MO  j'avais mal regardé, c'est mon compact qui fait des photos plus légère 

Pour revenir dans le sujet : Vous aimez la pub contre le téléchargement ? non parce que c'est quand même le comble, c'est ceux qui achète les DVD qui doivent se la taper à chaque fois


----------



## daphone (14 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pour revenir dans le sujet : Vous aimez la pub contre le téléchargement ? non parce que c'est quand même le comble, c'est ceux qui achète les DVD qui doivent se la taper à chaque fois



C'est exactement la reflexion que je me faisais l'autre soir quand j'ai maté quelques DVD que j'ai ACHETÉ (oui dur à entendre pour ceux qui pensent qu'un "pirate" n'achète pas..) Et oui c'est très énervant d'avoir les clips et autres messages anti-piratage en début de DVD alors qu'on vient de l'acheter ! Ils se trompent totalement de cibles...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est exactement la reflexion que je me faisais l'autre soir quand j'ai maté quelques DVD que j'ai ACHETÉ (oui dur à entendre pour ceux qui pensent qu'un "pirate" n'achète pas..) Et oui c'est très énervant d'avoir les clips et autres messages anti-piratage en début de DVD alors qu'on vient de l'acheter ! Ils se trompent totalement de cibles...



Il devrait aussi interdire les films français à la vente  

Le dernier film français bien que j'ai vu c'est des films "comique" .... les films indémodable "la cité de la peur" par exemple. ( sa date donc ....)

Et le dernier DVD acheté bien c'est "12 hommes en colère" ( et pas le truc affreux de Michel Lebe .... ) la vraie version.

On devrai pouvoir se faire rembourser si on trouve le film nul !


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> C'est exactement la reflexion que je me faisais l'autre soir quand j'ai maté quelques DVD que j'ai ACHETÉ (oui dur à entendre pour ceux qui pensent qu'un "pirate" n'achète pas..) Et oui c'est très énervant d'avoir les clips et autres messages anti-piratage en début de DVD alors qu'on vient de l'acheter ! Ils se trompent totalement de cibles...



Ouai, j'y pensais aussi.

D'accord, y'a souvent un rappel dans les livres "Tous droits réservés. Toute reproduction etc..." le livret des CD ou la jaquette comporte aussi un avertissement de ce genre. Mais si on lance l'écoute, on n'a pas la voie du producteur qui nous averti des poursuites encourues.

Il faudrait qu'ils arrêtent avec ces messages idiots qui ne font qu'ennuyer le monde.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Ceux qui ne téléchargent pas mais écoutent tout sur Spotify et Deezer font le même effet que ceux qui téléchargent finalement,



C'est c'la oui 
Sauf que Deezer et Spotify sont des offres légales qui reversent des droits aux maisons de disques. Faire l'amalgame entre le piratage et des offres légales pour défendre le piratage, c'est assez fort.


----------



## daphone (14 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est c'la oui
> Sauf que Deezer et Spotify sont des offres légales qui reversent des droits aux maisons de disques. Faire l'amalgame entre le piratage et des offres légales pour défendre le piratage, c'est assez fort.



Non je maintiens. Regarde comment Deezer s'est constitué (ex radio blog), Spotify utilise le systeme de p2p (ah bon ? et oui), et les offres sont basées sur du freemium peu rentable. 

Après tu parles de reverser aux "maisons de disques". Demande aux artistes combien ils touchent de la part de Deezer et de Spotify, les montants des chèques sont tellement ridicules qu'ils ne sont presque pas comptabilisés... 

Hum...

(et non parlons même pas de Last.fm (que j'aime par ailleurs), qui, basés sur un systeme de "smart radio" et non d'écoute directe, reverse juste en france un montant fixe, sorte de licence,  à la SACEM).
Les "smart radio" ne rapportent quasiment rien à la musique. Question de droits. (voilà pourquoi tu ne peux pas écouter un titre spécifique sur Last.fm, contrairement a Deezer)

(Si il y a bien un domaine ou "légal" et "illégal" ne veut plus rien dire en ce moment , c'est bien celui de la musique !)

EDIT : Ah oui aussi, je ne "défend" pas le piratage. J'essaye aussi de remettre les choses à leur place : il peut y avoir des usages illégaux qui ont aucune conséquences réelles sur le marché et des usages légaux qui peuvent en avoir.
 Arrêtons le "télécharger c'est mal" à tout bout de champ, le téléchargement, c'est comme la masturbation, personne ne le dit mais tout le monde le fait. Regardons devant maintenant.


----------



## boodou (15 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Arrêtons le "télécharger c'est mal" à tout bout de champ, le téléchargement, c'est comme la masturbation, personne ne le dit mais tout le monde le fait.



Le pire c'est quand tu télécharges tout en te masturbant.


----------



## jugnin (15 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Le pire c'est quand tu télécharges tout en te masturbant.



Je crois que tu viens de trouver de quoi relancer le sujet, là.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est pour ça que j'ai marqué pour la plupart des personnes.
> 
> 1TO de musique et photo c'est quand même énorme, même en copiant la centaine de 33 tours en wav sur mon ordinateur je dépasserai difficilement les 500 GO et le wav c'est entre 40 et 60 MO la chanson.  En photo, a raison de 1,33 MO par photos, ou 800 ko en compressé ( je grave les "originales", parce que les disques dur externe c'est du psedo archivage, par experience je grave les photos que j'aime, on apprend souvent a ses dépend que un DD externe sa peut lacher) je dois être trop jeune pour avoir environ 500 000 photos. (environ 1400 photos par jours pendant 1 an, j'en suis très loin)



Tout dépend ce qu'on fait, ce qu'on archive et comment on conçoit l'archivage. L'archivage de photos sur DVD, au fil des jours, ça devient une galère, ça prend de plus en plus de place, et ça réserve de mauvaises surprises dans le temps. Quant aux "originaux", les fichiers RAW, les miens font en moyenne 8 Mo pièce. Et je les archive en double, sans exception. Avec les dispositifs de stockage sur DD dont on dispose aujourd'hui, il n'y a pas vraiment photos avec les DVD, tant sur le plan du volume de stockage, que sur le temps passé à graver. Quant à l'espace de stockage nécessaire par photo, il dépend de ce qu'on cherche, et de ce qu'on fait. On ne stocke pas que les originaux, qui sont l'équivalent numérique du négatif ou de la diapo. Comme les équivalents papier, leur valeur est d'être "les originaux", qu'on stocke comme tels, et qu'on utilise comme tels. Mais la plupart d'entre eux ont besoin de retouches simples, souvent répétitives. Ces originaux deviennent des copies retouchées. Qu'en fait-on ? On les jette ? Ils servent de base à des retouches plus profondes faites avec des logiciels spécialisés. Ces nouvelles versions, qu'en fait-on ? on les jette ? Tout cela peut paraître simpliste mais c'est une réalité. Je pourrai en dire autant, de la musique, où les MP3 ou AAC ne sont que des copies plus ou moins dégradées d'originaux pas nécessairement "possédés". Lorsque sa discothèque de cédéroms comporte de l'ordre d'un millier et demi d'éléments, l'expérience m'a montré qu'il peut y avoir des altérations au fil du temps, et qu'il vaut mieux 
avoir une copie  Car, les originaux ne se retrouvent pas toujours, surtout lorsqu'ils datent, et ont pris une valeur inestimable. Or, comme le droit à la copie privée maintes fois payé existe, il est beaucoup plus simple de copier ses originaux dur DD que d'acheter deux fois le même album. Faisons un petit compte : 1500 albums à 500 Mo la pièce, ça fait quand même pas bien loin d'un To. Et "le principe de précaution informatique" veut qu'on ait cela en double  Autre côté pratique non négligeable : il est très facile de re-générer ou de mettre à jour par simple copie d'un disque sur un autre (ou d'un volume sur un autre).

Bref, en vrac, c'est à peu près ce que je fais actuellement mais avec des DVD, et ce que je compte faire très prochainement avec des DD.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Je doit être trop jeune encore pour avoir 1500 CD  

Oui je voulais dire que balancer un seul fichier sans copie sur un disque dur externe, c'est de la psedo-sauvegarde si tu préfères, effectivement je fais de plus en plus ce que tu fais, sur deux disque dure interne, mais je continue cette bonne habitude de graver ce qui est VRAIMENT important . Mais c'est surement parce que j'ai eu un DD externe avec plein de truc qui à lâché, que maintenant je fais ça 

*Par contre je répète ceux qui télécharge en P2P doivent arrêter dès aujourd'hui, il ne faut pas se dire " vu le monde qui télécharge ils y arriveront pas", suffit de voir avec les radars automobile. En gros ils vont suivre un fichier, (la nouvelle saison de 24H chrono par exemple ), et ils vont chopper tout ceux qui télécharge se fichier en regardant leurs débit entrant qui sera anormalement élevé, ainsi que le débit sortant, donc c'est très rapide et très simple. Et leurs objectifs pour l'instant c'est le P2P. *

Pour les torrents vous risquez pas grand chose grâce au tracker qui balance 200 adresses IP avec une seule vrai.


----------



## hammondinside (15 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je doit être trop jeune encore pour avoir 1500 CD
> 
> Oui je voulais dire que balancer un seul fichier sans copie sur un disque dur externe, c'est de la psedo-sauvegarde si tu préfères, effectivement je fais de plus en plus ce que tu fais, sur deux disque dure interne, mais je continue cette bonne habitude de graver ce qui est VRAIMENT important . Mais c'est surement parce que j'ai eu un DD externe avec plein de truc qui à lâché, que maintenant je fais ça
> 
> ...



T'as d'autres tuyaux pour pirater tranquille?

La grande classe....j'éspère que ton boulot ne sera jamais piratable, sinon, j'en connais un paquet qui se feront un plaisir de te faire subir le même sort que celui que tu préconises...


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2010)

Je ne vois pas pourquoi l'Hadopi m'ennuierait pour le téléchargement d'une distribution Linux.

Le Torrent est avant tout un moyen de télécharger de très gros fichiers tout en garantissant leur intégrité, même en cas de coupure.

Le protocole n'est pas en cause.

Quant aux fichiers d'oeuvres audio-visuels, tel l'exemple évoqué, c'est de toute façon interdit par la loi, quelque soit le moyen de transfert si on n'en possède pas les droits.

Et puis, tu ne sembles pas avoir bien compris comment procède les agents assermentés des ayant-droits. Ils constatent la présence des fichiers, relèvent les IP qui se partagent ces fichiers et transmettent aux FAI qui eux seuls sont capables de faire le lien entre ces IP et un abonnement Internet. Le dossier est ensuite transmis à l'Hadopi puis au juge la troisième fois que le nom du titulaire de l'abonnement revient sur l'Hado tapis.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2010)

... avec au passage une erreur possible dans le recoupement entre l'adresse IP constatée et l'identité réelle du contrevenant, même dans l'hypothèse où tout ce beau monde serait parfaitement consciencieux et honnête.


----------



## iluro_64 (15 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je doit être trop jeune encore pour avoir 1500 CD
> 
> Oui je voulais dire que balancer un seul fichier sans copie sur un disque dur externe, c'est de la psedo-sauvegarde si tu préfères, effectivement je fais de plus en plus ce que tu fais, sur deux disque dure interne, mais je continue cette bonne habitude de graver ce qui est VRAIMENT important . Mais c'est surement parce que j'ai eu un DD externe avec plein de truc qui à lâché, que maintenant je fais ça
> 
> .



Chacun réagit selon son expérience et ses besoins  Nul ne détient la Vérité, dans la mesure ou la Vérité existe ¡


----------



## Gwen (15 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> 1TO de musique et photo c'est quand même énorme, même en copiant la centaine de 33 tours en wav sur mon ordinateur



Si je devais copier mes vinyles sur mon ordinateur, ce qui au passage est illégal, je dépasserais facilement le terra en WAV (ou AIFF c'est la même chose).

Quant aux photos, avec toutes mes versions, mes montages PSD et autres, je peux a mon avis remplir 2 disques d'1 terra sans problèmes si je ressortais les centaines de CD de sauvegarde que j'ai.

Non, la course aux grosses capacités ne sert pas que pour le piratage malheureusement


----------



## daphone (15 Janvier 2010)

Copier tes vyniles sur ton ordinateur n'est pas illégal. Ce topic est énervant a la longue.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Copier tes vyniles sur ton ordinateur n'est pas illégal. Ce topic est énervant a la longue.



Non, mais c'est chiant à glisser dans la fente de l'iMac


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Janvier 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Non, mais c'est chiant à glisser dans la fente de l'iMac


----------



## daphone (15 Janvier 2010)




----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis, tu ne sembles pas avoir bien compris comment procède les agents assermentés des ayant-droits. Ils constatent la présence des fichiers, relèvent les IP qui se partagent ces fichiers et transmettent aux FAI qui eux seuls sont capables de faire le lien entre ces IP et un abonnement Internet. Le dossier est ensuite transmis à l'Hadopi puis au juge la troisième fois que le nom du titulaire de l'abonnement revient sur l'Hado tapis.



Bah si j'ai très bien comprit, tu te mets sur un serveur d'emule ( c'est du faux P2P ) tu as ensuite toutes les adresses IP qui ont téléchargé/partagé, pas besoin de constater la présence des fichiers ( sinon à chaque fois il devrait envoyé des flics chez toi pour regarder le DD non? ), et ensuite ils font ce que tu as dit.

Cependant le lien IP=> adresse(zone géographique) est très rapide.

Début des opérations d'après mon prof, mars/avril. Est ce que sa va se faire réellement ? Je sais pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------




hammondinside a dit:


> T'as d'autres tuyaux pour pirater tranquille?
> 
> La grande classe....j'éspère que ton boulot ne sera jamais piratable, sinon, j'en connais un paquet qui se feront un plaisir de te faire subir le même sort que celui que tu préconises...




C'est pas des tuyaux pour pirater tranquille que je donne, c'est juste là ou HADOPI est censé frapper fort. Honnêtement j'ai jamais télécharger de torrent et je vais pas m'y mettre, le VPN c'est mort c'est payant, et de toute façon j'ai même pas le temps !

Et il existe des solutions légal, magnétoscope numérique, circulation des DVD dans le cercle familiale ..... et j'en passe.


----------



## daphone (15 Janvier 2010)

Pas besoin d'avoir attendu Internet pour "pirater", il suffit de copier des CD et DVD....

Je commence a detester le mot "pirate", pas du tout adapté (idée de "vol, de pillage", alors qu'on parle des consommateurs, qui font un pied de nez a leur propre société de consommation). On nous imagine en train de prendre du plaisir a télécharger, armé d'une épée ? Beaucoup peuvent confondre Pirate avec la mauvaise traduction en français de "Hacker", qui n'a strictement rien a voir...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Bah si j'ai très bien comprit, tu te mets sur un serveur d'emule ( c'est du faux P2P ) tu as ensuite toutes les adresses IP qui ont téléchargé/partagé, pas besoin de constater la présence des fichiers ( sinon à chaque fois il devrait envoyé des flics chez toi pour regarder le DD non? ), et ensuite ils font ce que tu as dit.
> 
> Cependant le lien IP=> adresse(zone géographique) est très rapide.
> 
> Début des opérations d'après mon prof, mars/avril. Est ce que sa va se faire réellement ? Je sais pas.



Il a été démontré qu'on pouvait faire accuser une imprimante réseau de piratage. On va rire le jour où ils vont envoyer des messages d'avertissement "Mme HP x, cessez immédiatement de télécharger illégalement des oeuvres. Sinon on vous coupe la connexion Internet".


----------



## hammondinside (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pas besoin d'avoir attendu Internet pour "pirater", il suffit de copier des CD et DVD....
> 
> Je commence a detester le mot "pirate", pas du tout adapté (idée de "vol, de pillage", alors qu'on parle des consommateurs, qui font un pied de nez a leur propre société de consommation). On nous imagine en train de prendre du plaisir a télécharger, armé d'une épée ? Beaucoup peuvent confondre Pirate avec la mauvaise traduction en français de "Hacker", qui n'a strictement rien a voir...




aprés avoir tenté d'entériner le mot partage pour piratage...le pied de nez à la société de consommation....oui le mot gêne, mais , tenter de "minimiser" en changeant le nom, c'est un peu limite.
je propose, internautes malhonnêtes pour cause de téléchargement illégal!, les mots sont justes et ça décrit bien l'action en évitant "piratage".

Le pirate c'est bien celui qui vole sans nom, sans pavillon et surtout sans conviction profonde, juste pour le fric et sans s'occuper des conséquences...je parle du pirate en mer, et non du hacker qui n'a rien à voir avec ça...

Il n'y a aucun plaisir en soi à télécharger, mais il y en a un a ne pas payer....comme tout vol.

Si un truc est gratuit, légalement, à coté d'un autre payant, pas de souci, mais quand seule la solution payante est légale.....on peut toujours déguiser le nom, mais quand ça miaule, que ça a des moustaches, des oreilles et des pattes de chat....il y a de fortes chances qu'il s'agisse d'un chat.....à moins que pour toi, ce soit une autruche....ah oui? ah bon!

on peut se battre sur les prix, refuser d'acheter un bien trop cher en s'en passant etc etc, voilà de vrais moyens de lutte et de pression...mais voilà, avec ces moyens là, il y a un petit sacrifice...s'en passer, et le courageux pirate, ne l'est pas à ce point....quoi? se priver de qqchose? et puis quoi encore!


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2010)

Cool mec. 

C'est bon. T'as gagné. La loi est passée. Ils vont arrêter de te spolier ou seront tous pendus au grand mât après avoir été caressé par le chat à neuf queues.

Tu vas pouvoir ricaner devant leur supplice et derrière ton tas de CD invendus. 

Sois assuré qu'après la campagne de post dont tu nous as gratifié ces derniers temps, personne ici n'aura l'idée d'aller télécharger tes oeuvres sur les réseaux Torrent, eMule, etc... Même en DDL, et malgré que l'Hadopi n'y peut rien, personne n'ira te retirer le pain de la bouche par paquets de kbits.

Tes arguments, alliés à une éloquence digne des orateurs de la Grèce Antique, l'emportent devant la conspiration des ados post-pubères et plein de duplicité que tu as si adroitement démasqués. :king:

D'ailleurs, pour être bien sûr de ne pas encourager une activité illégale ou qui te méprise en te rémunérant si peu, et pour suivre ta dernière recommandation, on évitera soigneusement d'acquérir tes oeuvres sur iTunes ou ailleurs. Même en CD, pour ne pas être tenté de les copier dans nos iPods (la chair est faible). On s'en passera, luttant contre la pression, on souffrira en silence ou en écoutant Johnny à la radio (pour ceux qui aspirent au martyre). :style:

Le message est passé. On est avec toi. Mon chat aussi.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pas besoin d'avoir attendu Internet pour "pirater", il suffit de copier des CD et DVD....
> 
> Je commence a detester le mot "pirate", pas du tout adapté (idée de "vol, de pillage", alors qu'on parle des consommateurs, qui font un pied de nez a leur propre société de consommation). On nous imagine en train de prendre du plaisir a télécharger, armé d'une épée ? Beaucoup peuvent confondre Pirate avec la mauvaise traduction en français de "Hacker", qui n'a strictement rien a voir...



D'une façon générale, la copie privée n'est pas interdite. N'oublions pas que nous payons un tas de taxes pour maintenir ce droit : taxe au moment de l'achat légal, taxe à l'achat de supports mémorisant (DD rapporté, DD multimédia, lecteur/enregistreur MP3, mémoire flash, CD et DVD, etc.  , et j'en oublie sûrement). La copie privée est légale à partir du moment où elle se fait à partir d'un "original" acquis légalement. C'est le principe même de ce droit. Faire une copie d'un album de musique dans un cadre strictement privé pour une utilisation strictement privée est donc un droit. Par contre, utiliser une copie publiquement (sonorisation publique par exemple) est un délit sans versement de droits, mais ne l'est pas si la diffusion se fait dans le cadre privé de votre appartement pour une fête d'anniversaire. 

Faire l'amalgame entre copie privée et piratage ne me semble pas du meilleur goût. Se procurer illégalement une copie faite à partir d'un "original" non obtenu légalement est un délit, c'est un vol. Pour pouvoir faire une copie, il faut disposer de l'original obtenu légalement. En théorie, une copie d'une copie légale n'est pas forcément une copie légale. Ainsi, j'ai le droit de copier autant de fois que je le souhaite un CD de Machin-pas-chouette acheté au supermarché du coin. J'ai le droit de donner ces copies aux membres de ma famille, voire à mes amis, dans la limite du cadre strictement privé de son utilisation. En cas de problème, je peux fournir la preuve de l'achat légal. Ce n'est pas le cas si "l'original" est une copie téléchargée illégalement. Ne mélangeons pas les circonstances privées et publiques. C'est le Droit qui donne raison ou tort. Ce n'est pas la version individuelle de l'idée qu'on se fait de la morale.

Quant à faire un pied de nez à la société de consommation, ça me fait particulièrement rigoler. C'est un plaidoyer en faveur du vol. "T'es trop cher, j'ai pas les moyens de t'acheter, mais je t'aurai quand même". Là aussi, ne mélangeons pas. Ce n'est pas en piratant qu'on combat les profiteurs du système. C'est en n'achetant pas leur produits. D'une certaine manière, le piratage est un encouragement pour eux, puisque cela leur fait penser que ce qu'ils vendent correspond à une attente. Ce qui n'est pas d'une absolue vérité


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2010)

Heu... Le droit à la copie privée est un peu plus restrictive que ça.

Par exemple, on n'a pas le droit de donner de copies à ses amis, mais seulement celui de les leur faire écouter... Et cela ne concerne que ses trèèès bons amis, qui font quasiment partie du cadre familial. Il n'est pas non plus question de faire autant de copies qu'on le souhaite : si la police te trouve avec 20 copies d'un disque, il sera difficile de leur faire croire que c'était dans le cadre de la copie privée (sauvegarde...). D'autre part ce droit n'autorise pas à avoir recours à des moyens de contournement des protections (DRM). Ainsi, on n'est pas autorisé à ripper un DVD protégé pour arriver à le copier. etc. .


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Heu... Le droit à la copie privée est un peu plus restrictive que ça.
> 
> Par exemple, on n'a pas le droit de donner de copies à ses amis, mais seulement celui de les leur faire écouter... Et cela ne concerne que ses trèèès bons amis, qui font quasiment partie du cadre familial. Il n'est pas non plus question de faire autant de copies qu'on le souhaite : si la police te trouve avec 20 copies d'un disque, il sera difficile de leur faire croire que c'était dans le cadre de la copie privée (sauvegarde...). D'autre part ce droit n'autorise pas à avoir recours à des moyens de contournement des protections (DRM). Ainsi, on n'est pas autorisé à ripper un DVD protégé pour arriver à le copier. etc. .



D'accord pour les restrictions au sens strict du terme "cadre familial". Je l'ai (volontairement) étendu au "premier cercle" d'amis. Ça ne fait pas 20 copies. Quant à avoir 20 copies chez moi ! je ne suis pas un disquaire .
En y réfléchissant bien, je me rends compte que je n'ai fait que quelques copies, moins de 10, pour ma petite fille. 
D'accord aussi pour le contournement. La copie ne peut se faire que dans un cadre strictement légal, c'est-à-dire achat de "l'original".
En ce qui concerne les protections, c'est une atteinte (en France du moins) au droit à la copie privée. Si je ne m'abuse pas, il y a eu des procès sur ce sujet, avec des retombées en jurisprudence. Il n'est donc pas tout à fait normal (en France du moins) de s'arroger le droit de mettre en place des protections qui mettent en cause le Droit. Ainsi, si j'achète un DVD de film protégé, il n'est pas normal que je paie un droit de copie sur un produit que je ne peux pas copier  J'ai d'ailleurs souvenir d'un consommateur qui avait acheté un DVD protégé qu'il n'a pas pu copier sur son ordinateur, et qui se l'ait fait rembourser après avoir regardé le film.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Non je maintiens. Regarde comment Deezer s'est constitué (ex radio blog), Spotify utilise le systeme de p2p (ah bon ? et oui), et les offres sont basées sur du freemium peu rentable.
> 
> Après tu parles de reverser aux "maisons de disques". Demande aux artistes combien ils touchent de la part de Deezer et de Spotify, les montants des chèques sont tellement ridicules qu'ils ne sont presque pas comptabilisés...
> 
> Hum...


Peu rentable? Pas pour les maisons de disques au tout cas vu les sommes qu'elles exigent. C'est d'ailleurs un des principaux freins au développement des offres d'écoutes légales en ligne. Un article intéressant du Monde à ce sujet.



daphone a dit:


> Pas besoin d'avoir attendu Internet pour "pirater", il suffit de copier des CD et DVD....
> 
> Je commence a detester le mot "pirate", pas du tout adapté (idée de "vol, de pillage", alors qu'on parle des consommateurs, qui font un pied de nez a leur propre société de consommation). On nous imagine en train de prendre du plaisir a télécharger, armé d'une épée ? Beaucoup peuvent confondre Pirate avec la mauvaise traduction en français de "Hacker", qui n'a strictement rien a voir...



Après avoir volontairement confondu téléchargement illégal avec les offres légales d'écoute en ligne tu en rajoutes une couche et une sacrée. Non seulement tu fais l'amalgame entre "copie privée" et piratage et tu te justifies en prétendant le pillage auquel tu te livres est ta manière de lutter contre la société de consommation.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Peu rentable? Pas pour les maisons de disques au tout cas vu les sommes qu'elles exigent. C'est d'ailleurs un des principaux freins au développement des offres d'écoutes légales en ligne. Un article intéressant du Monde à ce sujet.



Cet article me conforte dans l'idée que parmi les prédateurs, les vrais pirates (mais dans un autre sens), les majors, sont au rendez-vous.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Si je devais copier mes vinyles sur mon ordinateur, ce qui au passage est illégal, je dépasserais facilement le terra en WAV (ou AIFF c'est la même chose).



Pourquoi illégal? Il n'y a pas de systèmes anti-copie ou de DRM sur les vinyles que je sache. Tu ne  fais donc sauter aucun verrou anti-copie.
Donc temps que ça reste dans un cadre privée, je ne vois pas en quoi il serait interdit de copier ses vinyles sur son ordi. Dans ce cas transférer ses CDs vers son iPod est aussi illégal?


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Sois assuré qu'après la campagne de post dont tu nous as gratifié ces derniers temps, personne ici n'aura l'idée d'aller télécharger tes oeuvres sur les réseaux Torrent, eMule, etc... Même en DDL, et malgré que l'Hadopi n'y peut rien, personne n'ira te retirer le pain de la bouche par paquets de kbits.


Déjà, par curiosité, j'aimerais écouter (voir ?!) les uvres de hammondinside...
Aucun dénigrement dans ce que j'écris...


----------



## hammondinside (16 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Cool mec.
> 
> C'est bon. T'as gagné. La loi est passée. Ils vont arrêter de te spolier ou seront tous pendus au grand mât après avoir été caressé par le chat à neuf queues.
> 
> ...



Voilà typiquement la réaction bas de gamme de qqun qui visiblement a un pseudo différent par forum....un de plus, et qui, plutot que de discuter, passe à la menace...on achetera pas tes albums!!!, ah bon parce que tu les aurais achetés avant???

En gros, les idées, la discussion etc etc....c'est pas ton problème, ton problème est d'essayer de faire punir ou boycotter ceux qui ne sont pas en accords avec toi....mais hadopi à cote de ta réaction, c'est les bisounours....regardez le gars là bas...faut rien lui acheter et pas lui causer....

Vieille pratique connue et trés employée par ceux qui font bruler les livres quand ce qui est écrit dedans les dérange....

Et encore une fois, il y a une grande différence entre discuter a visage découvert...et écrire des trucs pas jolis jolis...bien planqué derrière un masque...en gros tu peux m'attaquer personnellement car tu sais qui je suis.....mais je ne peux pas répondre..

On reconnait bien là, le même courage que celui du pirate...
 Cela dit de tous temps on a connu des gens qui décidaient que telle couleur, telle race, telle religion, telles idées devraient être montrés du doigt...et boycottés...et ça, juste pour régler un différent que la parole n'a pas suffit faire taire ....il est vrai que l'abruti congénital ne discute jamais, il n'en a pas les moyens...alors il frappe ....brave garçon!!!!

Hadopi n'est même pas le vrai problème, c'est un pretexte, on utilise une loi pas trés bien foutue pour argumenter avec la plus parfaite mauvaise foi sur elle....en oubliant le débat principal qui est....le vol par piratage.

Au fait tu étais ou à la manif parisienne.....les 150 anti hadopi???? on en attendait des millions    ...ah oui, mais fallait y aller...et puis se montrer dans la vraie vie....

En fait, pour éviter les coups dans le dos et les petites saloperies, les artistes devraient aussi se planquer derrière un avatar...sinon, c'est un peu trop facile pour les lâches de donner des consignes aux copains le visage et le nom dissimulé derrière....la capuche du courage fuyons....

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h27 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h25 ----------




pithiviers a dit:


> Peu rentable? Pas pour les maisons de disques au tout cas vu les sommes qu'elles exigent. C'est d'ailleurs un des principaux freins au développement des offres d'écoutes légales en ligne. Un article intéressant du Monde à ce sujet.
> 
> 
> 
> Après avoir volontairement confondu téléchargement illégal avec les offres légales d'écoute en ligne tu en rajoutes une couche et une sacrée. Non seulement tu fais l'amalgame entre "copie privée" et piratage et tu te justifies en prétendant le pillage auquel tu te livres est ta manière de lutter contre la société de consommation.




ce qui donne une idée de la crédibilité du personnage

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h27 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Déjà, par curiosité, j'aimerais écouter (voir ?!) les uvres de hammondinside...
> Aucun dénigrement dans ce que j'écris...



ça c'est pas difficile, tu vas sur deezer ou sur itunes et tu recherche sur mon nom (qui n'est pas vraiment caché) bruno micheli ...cela dit si tu tapes hammond inside, t'en auras aussi des pages, c'est le nom de mon dernier dvd sur la réparation et l'entretien des orgues hammond et sur l'apprentissage de l'instrument.

Donc me retrouver, c'est pas bien difficile...à moins que je ne me fasse passer pour qqun d'autre...qui sait


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> ça c'est pas difficile, tu vas sur deezer ou sur itunes et tu recherche sur mon nom (qui n'est pas vraiment caché) bruno micheli ...cela dit si tu tapes hammond inside, t'en auras aussi des pages, c'est le nom de mon dernier dvd sur la réparation et l'entretien des orgues hammond et sur l'apprentissage de l'instrument.
> 
> Donc me retrouver, c'est pas bien difficile...à moins que je ne me fasse passer pour qqun d'autre...qui sait


Ok, c'était juste pour être sûr...
Ce n'est pas écrit sur ton pseudo, que tu es cette personne...
Vu que n'importe qui peut se "cacher" derrière un pseudo !...


----------



## hammondinside (16 Janvier 2010)

tout à fait  je vais d'ailleurs le préciser dans ma signature comme chez MB

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------

voilà, signature complétée, peut être s'affichera t'elle bientôt...pour le ,moment je ne vois rien ...ah pardon elle est apparue!


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> tout à fait  je vais d'ailleurs le préciser dans ma signature comme chez MB
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------
> 
> voilà, signature complétée, peut être s'affichera t'elle bientôt...pour le ,moment je ne vois rien ...ah pardon elle est apparue!


Ah.. tu viens de chez MacBidon... comprends mieux maintenant


Pour ce qui est de tes &#339;uvres je te rassures, tu ne seras pas piraté, où alors par hasard et de façon sporadique... trop éclectique, pas assez commun... ce qui se pirate c'est le tout venant, Mygraine Farmer, Lara Gnagnan, David Guetta, florent Pagny... etc enfin toutes les merdes quoi


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> tout à fait  je vais d'ailleurs le préciser dans ma signature comme chez MB
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h35 ----------
> 
> voilà, signature complétée, peut être s'affichera t'elle bientôt...pour le ,moment je ne vois rien ...ah pardon elle est apparue!


Bon, ben tiens...
Vu que tu as l'air d'aimer lire...


----------



## hammondinside (16 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Bon, ben tiens...
> Vu que tu as l'air d'aimer lire...



Oui, c'est l'avis d'une personne, avis parfaitement respectable, avec lequel j'ai pas mal de désaccords...mais ça reste respectueux.
D'un autre coté, il suffirait de faire un blog disant que l'essence devrait être gratuite ou la retraite a 30 ans, pour avoir une foule d'avis favorables....pire, un blog qui contesterait l'abus de l'alcool au volant, ferait un carton....

C'est tout le problème du net, et c'est souvent trés difficiles de lutter oralement contre un truc qu'on approuve pas, et devant une majorité de sympathisants de l'avis contraire....vu que les non concernés ne participent pas...

En réalité, une personne moyenne, qui ne pirate pas, et achète seulement quand il en a l'envie et les moyens, se tape totalement d'hadopi et du piratage....le type honnête de base, n'est pas concerné et ne connait même pas ce genre de forum....on est pas du tout dans la vraie vie, le tout est de le savoir, et ce n'est pas parce qu'on édite un blog qui a qq participants, que c'est la vérité ou l'avis général.

mais je réïtère, les propos de ce blog se tiennent, sont bien entendus tous attaquables et démontables...mais vu que c'est correctement écrit et présenté, il faut le considérer comme tel...l'avis d'une personne qui y a réfléchie.... ce qu'il y a derriere ces prises de positions...ça je n'en sais rien.
Il peut tout autant s'agir d'un pirate qui a repris les arguments balancés 10.000 fois sur le net et qui fait un peu d'intox en écrivant correctement.....que d'un anti pirate qui a décidé que ses libertés étaient en cause....j'aimerai qu'on respecte aussi les miennes...celles d'être rémunéré pour mon travail...quand on l'écoute.


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> ce qu'il y a derriere ces prises de positions...ça je n'en sais rien.


Un auteur, tout simplement...
Un dessinateur comme moi...
Y'a pas que la musique dans le téléchargement...
Un illustrateur ou un photographe veulent montrer leurs images...
Beaucoup collent un gros copyright qui défigure complètement leurs images; ils voudraient ainsi que les gens ne copie pas leurs images, ou s'arrangent pour que le téléchargement soit moins facile qu'un simple clic droit...
Je pars du principe (comme beaucoup de dessinateurs) qu'il est indispensable que nos images soient partagées par le plus grand nombre; ça permet de se faire connaître...
Voilà, c'est tout...
Pis sinon, autant changer de métier, si je ne peux pas montrer ce que je fait, hein !...


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Janvier 2010)

Quelqu'un à fait du café ?


----------



## JPTK (16 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Quelqu'un à fait du café ?



A l'instant, un peu fort mais bon


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> .../...
> En réalité, une personne moyenne, qui ne pirate pas, et achète seulement quand il en a l'envie et les moyens, se tape totalement d'hadopi et du piratage.../...



Que tu crois.
Je ne pirate pas, j'achète quand j'en ai envie, par contre je ne me tape absolument pas d'hadopi ni du piratage. En ce qui concerne le second parce que n'en déplaise à Daphone c'est du vol et toutes les justifications qu'on peut y trouver sont foireuses, en  ce qui concerne la première pour toutes les raisons 'contre' développées ici depuis des mois.
Et la discussion peut aussi durer des mois, elle restera stérile entre les pour et les contre. Par contre on finira bien par voir qui a raison. Et le croiras-tu, j'aimerai avoir eu tort. Car cela voudrait dire que les artistes sont enfin rémunérés à leur juste valeur, que ceux dont la ligne aura été piratée auront eu gain de cause devant la justice, que notre liberté n'aura pas été entamée, et que seuls les pirates auront été condamnés.
Me permets-tu d'en douter jusque-la ?


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

Bon je reviens avec un peu de retard, rattraper les lectures que j'ai manqué. Et je suis déçu de l'idée que certains se font de moi : Le méchant Pirate.. Je sens que je vais quitter ce topic. Peut-être que je m'exprime mal, mais certains comprennent pas comme je voudrais et interprètent mal mes propos. 
Pendant que écrivez "Daphone le méchant pirate qui encourage le vol" gna gna, le méchant Daphone est allé s'acheter encore 5 DVD à la fnac et a profité de sa carte UGC illimitées sur les champs élysées... 

Et oui comme quoi, et je parle dans mon cas, le téléchargement a fait exploser chez moi une soif musicale et cinéma a un tel point que desormais, je vais au cinéma 3 fois par semaine, et que j'achète systematiquement  tous les films que j'ai préféré en DVD (et que je vais voir en concert tous les albums que j'ai préféré : (voir ma page last.fm last.fm/adiboumusic ) . 

Donc par rapport à d'autres personnes de ma situation, de mon CSP, je suis alors un gros consommateur, et ma part "culture" dans mon budget explose en ce moment. Moi défendre le gratuit et le vol ? 

Attenton : Je parle uniquement de mon cas personnel. Je télécharge depuis 1999 et je ne pense pas ne moins avoir donné aux industries du disque qu'une personne qui ne télécharge pas mais qui écoute les 3 mêmes CD dans une année.

Je suis en train de réfléchir a plusieurs petits modèles actuellement pour relancer un peu les ventes (en ligne car pour moi il ne faut pas s'étonner que le marché du DISQUE s'écrase, le support est mort), qui vont entrer en phase d'expérimentation. 

petit PS : En ce qui concerne Deezer, tu peux me donner un article du Monde, avec des journalistes ce que tu veux, cela n'enlève pas ce que j'ai dit. Dans mon message, j'ai bien souligné la différence Artistes et Maisons de disque. Mais je vais arrêter de me répéter ici.

En fait c'est dingue comment on doit se justifier sur un forum...


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2010)

Primo je n'ai jamais dit que tu encourageais le piratage, j'ai dit que le piratage était du vol et je le maintiens.
Secundo j'ai également dit que le piratage était injustifiable. Que tu sois un gros consommateur 'légal' ne t'autorise pas à télécharger 'illégalement'. Ou alors si je bois 15 packs de bière dans la semaine, j'ai le droit d'en piquer un ou deux de temps en temps sans qu'on me dise rien ?
Maintenant tu as fait tes choix, tu as même eu le courage de venir les exposer ici, par contre ne viens pas te plaindre si tu te retrouves piégé par hadopi. Mais je pense que tu n'as rien à craindre.
(petit rappel à ceux qui pourraient se méprendre : on peut à la fois être contre la loi et contre le piratage contrairement à ce qu'affirme trop de monde)


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> (petit rappel à ceux qui pourraient se méprendre : on peut à la fois être contre la loi et contre le piratage contrairement à ce qu'affirme trop de monde)



Est-ce la règle ou l'exception ? :love:


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> <...>
> (petit rappel à ceux qui pourraient se méprendre : on peut à la fois être contre la loi et contre le piratage contrairement à ce qu'affirme trop de monde)


Ce serait assez ma position.

À ceci près qu'il faut encore s'entendre sur ce qu'est le piratage numérique 
Disons que tout ce débat manque un peu de subtilité quant à cette dernière notion.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Primo je n'ai jamais dit que tu encourageais le piratage, j'ai dit que le piratage était du vol et je le maintiens.
> Secundo j'ai également dit que le piratage était injustifiable. Que tu sois un gros consommateur 'légal' ne t'autorise pas à télécharger 'illégalement'. Ou alors si je bois 15 packs de bière dans la semaine, j'ai le droit d'en piquer un ou deux de temps en temps sans qu'on me dise rien ?
> Maintenant tu as fait tes choix, tu as même eu le courage de venir les exposer ici, par contre ne viens pas te plaindre si tu te retrouves piégé par hadopi. Mais je pense que tu n'as rien à craindre.
> (petit rappel à ceux qui pourraient se méprendre : on peut à la fois être contre la loi et contre le piratage contrairement à ce qu'affirme trop de monde)



Je suis également contre le piratage et contre HADOPI.
Autant l'argument de pirater pour découvrir de nouveaux artistes et d'acheter leurs albums par la suite pouvait se justifier il y a quelques années, il est aujourd'hui totalement fallacieux. Si on veut écouter un album pour savoir si on doit l'acheter ou pas il suffit d'aller faire un tour sur un site légal d'écoute en ligne.
Et à cause des pirates ou voleurs (puisque le terme de pirates déplait aux intéressés ) et des majors qui refusent de voir la réalité en face et d'évoluer, c'est encore le consommateur honnête qui va trinquer avec encore plus de taxes, d'interdits et de surveillance de ce qu'il fait sur internet.


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce serait assez ma position.
> 
> À ceci près qu'il faut encore s'entendre sur ce qu'est le piratage numérique
> Disons que tout ce débat manque un peu de subtilité quant à cette dernière notion.





> *Extrait de Wikipedia lorsqu'on recherche "pirate informatique"*
> Un pirate est un individu qui pratique de manière répétée le vol avec violence, le pillage et le crime en milieu extérieur : voir pirate.
> Un pirate informatique est une personne commettant des délits ou des crimes dont l'objet ou l'arme est lié à l'informatique : le terme de piratage peut être utilisé dans ce contexte soit pour désigner le hijacking, soit la contrefaçon réalisée à l'aide de moyens informatiques.
> Une radio pirate est une radio qui émet dans une certaine clandestinité et sans autorisation étatique.
> Un disque pirate est en général un disque vinyle gravé et pressé en dehors des circuits commerciaux habituels et en principe sans l'accord de l'artiste


.

Bien que la dernière assertion ait besoin d'un coup de modernité, ces définitions sont assez explicites.


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

Non je n'utilise très peu les sites d'écoutes en ligne "légaux" car je ne peux les mettre dans dans mon iPod. (J'achète en général après avoir écouté de très nombreuses fois, quitte a garder le CD sur l'étagère sous cellophane tellement je le connais, mais pour le "posseder" réellement). 

Après, avec vos définitions de "piratage" et de "vol", c'est retourner 10 ans en arrière. Nous sommes dans un monde dématérialisé. Le vol, c'est enlever à autrui. Numériquement, voler n'existe pas, c'est copier, dupliquer. Le vol alors se fait sur le plan juridique des droits d'auteur, non plus sur le support. Mais il faudrait alors parler de manque a gagner et non pas de vol. Car j'écoute de la musique et regarde des films que je n'aurais jamais acheté. Et il faut aussi différencier les personnes qui téléchargent pour eux, et ceux qui téléchargent dans un but lucratif et qui revendent des CD et DVD gravés dans les couloirs du métro (ceux là doivent être les premiers à se faire embarquer), ce qui sera amplifié par HAdopi, car les gens vont avoir peur de télécharger et vont se mettre a acheter des DVD gravés.

De plus, je pourrais tout à fait arrêter tout ce qui "illégal" et faire tout ce que les lois me permet de faire : écouter sur Deezer, Last.fm, enregistrer les smart radio et découper mes fichiers en MP3. Ou alors, et il ne faut pas l'oublier, acheter tous mes CD en OCCASION. Est ce que cela rapportera plus aux artistes ? Je ne crois pas.

C'est un débat sans fin, mais on pourrait s'interroger aussi sur la notion d'artistes. Qu'est ce qu'un artiste ? Est ce uniquement un contrat qui lie une personne, un groupe, qui se dit avoir du talent, avec une structure destinée a faire du fric ? Je trouve tout cela triste comme Art. Et on oublie vite dans ce débat les écrivains, les peintres, et autres artistes.

Et pendant ce faux débat, qui bouleverse les grandes majors, nous avons jamais eu autant d'artistes qu'aujourd'hui, le marché du disque s'écrase de plus en plus (et je trouve cela normal, on parle bien d'un marché de "support") alors que le marché de la musique lui est en hausse (on le médiatise un peu moins ce chiffre) et ne parlons pas de celui du cinéma qui bat des records..

Je ne suis pas tout à fait POUR le piratage, tout simplement car tout le monde n'en a pas la même vision que moi et beaucoup de jeunes téléchargent sans rien acheter derrière. Ce qui nous donne une génération du "tout gratuit" dangereuse. Il ne faut pas rester comme ça, sans rien faire. Il faut trouver un modèle qui puisse contenter tout le monde, car je suis sûr, il en existe un.

Il y a quelques posts, j'avais mis le lien d'un site:  airtist.com , personne n'a relevé ? Voilà un site qui pourrait être une offre légale "éthique". Je connais le fondateur du site et nous partageons le même point de vue.

En ce qui concerne l'offre légale, elle ne décollera jamais dans l'état actuel. Encore beaucoup d'offres sont soumis aux DRM. De plus, et par leur prix, il faut noter que par rapport a un support CD, le MP3 légal ne se revend pas. Pour le reste, je me répète de post en post.

Je me destine a travailler dans ce secteur, et croyez moi, je n'ai pas l'intention de me tirer une balle dans le pied.


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> .../...Nous sommes dans un monde dématérialisé. Le vol, c'est enlever à autrui. Numériquement, voler n'existe pas, c'est copier, dupliquer. Le vol alors se fait sur le plan juridique des droits d'auteur, non plus sur le support. Mais il faudrait alors parler de manque a gagner et non pas de vol. .../...



Tu as été élevé chez les jésuites ou bien la pratique du sophisme est naturelle chez toi ?


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu as été élevé chez les jésuites ou bien la pratique du sophisme est naturelle chez toi ?



Je ne peux pas non plus tout développer sur un forum. C'est pour faire court avec l'insupportable méthode qu'employait les maisons de disque auparavant (ils ont compris désormais que c'était stupide) qu'un gamin qui avait téléchargé 5000 mp3, c'était 5000 de perdu. Ne rigolez pas, c'était le cas, et ça l'est encore pour certains.

Sinon a part cela, tu ne relèves rien d'autres dans mon post de plus intéressant ?


----------



## iluro_64 (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Après, avec vos définitions de "piratage" et de "vol", c'est retourner 10 ans en arrière. Nous sommes dans un monde dématérialisé. Le vol, c'est enlever à autrui. Numériquement, voler n'existe pas, c'est copier, dupliquer..



En applicant ce principe que numériquement voler n'existe pas, puisque l'objet du vol est dématérialisé, j'en conclus que les petits génies de l'informatique qui détournent de l'argent des comptes en banque ne volent pas puisqu'ils ne font que copier un objet dématérialisé.


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2010)

Je pense que ça tourne un peu en rond, là. Faudrait faire une petite pause.


----------



## daphone (16 Janvier 2010)

Hélas, on se répète et personne n'avance. Beaucoup font des remarques sur mes petites phrases, mais tout le monde oublie l'essentiel de ma démarche. Bref, je fais une pause aussi, c'est épuisant de répondre ainsi.


----------



## Hellix06 (16 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Nous sommes dans un monde dématérialisé. Le vol, c'est enlever à autrui. Numériquement, voler n'existe pas, c'est copier, dupliquer. Le vol alors se fait sur le plan juridique des droits d'auteur, non plus sur le support. Mais il faudrait alors parler de manque a gagner et non pas de vol.



D'où le terme simple de contrefaçon.
Tu copies un sac à main LV, qu'importe la qualité, même si c'est de l'identique au niveau des matériaux utilisés et du process de fabrication, si tu ne travailles pas pour l'entreprise tu fais de la contrefaçon.

Par contre si tu travailles pour eux, qu'importe la tronche du sac, ce sera une copie légale.

Je suis d'accord que tout le monde a une part des responsabilité dans l'affaire (certains plus que d'autres bien sûr). Les majors qui font ch*er le monde avec leur pratiques préhistoriques (j'aimerais que tous les artistes soient indépendants), les gens qui piratent même pour des titres à 79 cts (même si je reconnais que c'est encore bien cher comparé aux CDs).

Il faudrait une transparence des prix pour le consommateur pour les titres numériques, il y a encore trop d'incohérences.

Comment expliquer que le dernier Album de Metallica soit vendu 10 euros sur l'iTS et qu'on le trouve a 7&#8364; a carrefour? Depuis quand faire des jackettes, acheter un support physique et un jolie boite font gagner de l'argent, avec un cout de -3&#8364;? Là je sèche :rateau:

Les majors ne servent plus a rien dans un monde numérique, et c'est bien pour ça qu'ils s'accrochent, on pourrait trouver ça drôle, mais au final, c'est un peu eux qui ont amené les choses là ou elles en sont: au final ce sont les gens honnêtes et les artistes qui trinquent, et les pirates se marrent derrière leur VPN, proxys, DDL et autres. Quand on est décidé a s'échapper d'un système, en général c'est difficile. Mais sur internet, rien est impossible, puisque les barrières matérielles n'existent pas.

Quand a HADOPI, force est de constater que cette loi est faite par des gros manches et pour des gros manches. Les artistes ne toucheront pas un rond, et seul les pirates de bas étage se feront chopper. Ils serviront d'exemple pour les autres qui soit laisseront tomber le piratage, soit monterons d'un cran et enfileront, une fois de plus le système.

Cette histoire est une peu celle du serpent qui se mord la queue, jusqu'à ce qu'il arrive à la tête :sleep:

Sinon, il part quand Mimitétéranran qu'on puisse faire une licence globale? Parce que quand il verront que toutes leur tentatives sont veines, il faudra bien gagner de l'argent autrement. La TVA s'applique bien a tous les types d'abonnement non?


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Voilà typiquement la réaction bas de gamme de qqun qui visiblement a un pseudo différent par forum....un de plus, et qui, plutot que de discuter, passe à la menace...on achetera pas tes albums!!!, ah bon parce que tu les aurais achetés avant???
> 
> En gros, les idées, la discussion etc etc....c'est pas ton problème, ton problème est d'essayer de faire punir ou boycotter ceux qui ne sont pas en accords avec toi....mais hadopi à cote de ta réaction, c'est les bisounours....regardez le gars là bas...faut rien lui acheter et pas lui causer....
> 
> ...


Yo mec ! Un peu d'humour. Décrispe-toi.

Je ne suis pas membre de MacBidouille mais j'ai assez lu de ta prose là-bas et ici pour me faire un aperçu du personnage et de ses idées. J'avais reconnu le style. D'ailleurs, ces derniers temps, tu te répètes trop. Tu radotes. Lève le pied. Cool mec.

Mon anonymat vaut bien ton souci de publicité. Ce qui te fait le plus peur c'est qu'on ne parle pas de toi. Sans doute ton boulot qui veut ça.

Le boycott, c'est ton idée. Je n'ai fait que reprendre tes expressions. Faudrait savoir ce que tu veux.

Et inutile de m'insulter. Je n'ai en rien dénigré la qualité de tes oeuvres ou porté un quelconque attaque sur toi. Mes "copains" ne savent même pas que tu existes et tu n'es pas mon sujet de discussion préféré. Désolé.

Le débat principal de cette loi mal foutue (ça nous fait un point d'accord) ce n'est pas la copie illégale d'oeuvres, qu'elle n'empêchera jamais, mais bien la tentative de prise de contrôle de l'internet par l'appareil d'Etat.

Ces derniers temps, les seuls qui se sont manifestés par leur mépris répété pour le droit d'auteur sont les membres de la majorité, leur parti et ses officines. Ils n'ont pas plus de respect pour celui-ci que pour la liberté d'expression. Je te laisse méditer là-dessus.

Quant à la question de savoir si j'aurais acheté un jour une de tes oeuvres, oui, peut-être, dans un autre contexte. Car quand j'aime une oeuvre, un artiste, je n'ai aucun désir d'aller le pêcher sur les flux P2P, pas plus que de l'y mettre sans son autorisation. La relation essentielle qui unit un artiste à son public c'est son oeuvre et pas le fric dépensé dans un bout de plastique ou un ticket de spectacle. Oubliant cela, tu sembles tout aussi atteint par le mal de la Société de Consommation que les téléchargeurs compulsifs qui amassent des Go d'une bouillie sonore dont ils n'auront jamais assez une vie pour l'écouter.

Hélas, aujourd'hui toute relation qui pourrait s'établir entre toi-artiste et moi-public est détériorée par tes propos et cette acharnement à mettre tous le monde dans le même panier du moment qu'il s'exprime contre l'Hadopi. Hammondinside dessert grandement Bruno Michelli et encore plus son oeuvre.

Je ne brûle pas les livres. C'est sans doute l'accusation la plus infâme dans ce que tu viens de vomir à mon endroit. Tellement immonde que je ne peux qu'avoir de la pitié pour toi.

Qui je suis ? Je suis une fraction infime du public et quand tu craches ainsi sur moi, c'est comme si tu crachais à la face de ceux qui sont venus t'écouter un soir, anonymes aussi dans la salle.


----------



## Bigdidou (16 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Voilà typiquement la réaction bas de gamme de qqun qui visiblement a un pseudo différent par forum....un de plus, et qui, plutot que de discuter, passe à la menace...on achetera pas tes albums!!!, ah bon parce que tu les aurais achetés avant???
> 
> En gros, les idées, la discussion etc etc....c'est pas ton problème, ton problème est d'essayer de faire punir ou boycotter ceux qui ne sont pas en accords avec toi....mais hadopi à cote de ta réaction, c'est les bisounours....regardez le gars là bas...faut rien lui acheter et pas lui causer....
> 
> ...



Je ne suis pas certain que le fait que vous ayez l'impression qu'on touche à votre portefeuille vous autorise à tenir des propos aussi nauséabonds. Vos allusions aux autodafés et donc au nazisme dans le cadre d'une discussion sur la loi Hadopi sont à la limite de l'abjection.
Par ailleurs, je dispose pas de chiffres (ni vous d'ailleurs), mais je ne crois pas que vous soyez l'artiste le plus "piraté" du web...
La seule chose qui m'ennuie quand je lis vos propos, c'est de savoir que je vous donne indirectement de l'argent, en payant des taxes absurdes sur les DVD qui servent à archiver des données professionnelles...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> Se procurer illégalement une copie faite à partir d'un "original" non obtenu légalement est un délit, c'est un vol.


Puisqu'on en est à parler "vocabulaire" eh bien non ce n'est pas du vol. C'est du recel et de la contrefaçon. C'est également interdit et puni par la loi mais ce n'est pas la même chose.


----------



## julrou 15 (16 Janvier 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Puisqu'on en est à parler "vocabulaire" eh bien non ce n'est pas du vol. C'est du recel et de la contrefaçon. C'est également interdit et puni par la loi mais ce n'est pas la même chose.



Et en général, le recel, ça douille pas mal également...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Je résume le post : 

-15, 30 ans : Rooo tout le monde a téléchargé

-30, 70 ans : C'est à cause de ceux qui télécharge que l'on a cette loi, moi j'ai rien fait, je paye pour les autres j'en ai trop marre. Je vais aller en prison à cause de quelqu'un d'autre qui aura piraté mon wifi .... 

-70, 110 ans : Il est ou mon minitel ? 

Ce que je veux faire remarqué c'est que selon les tranches d'âge il y a ceux qui ont encore leurs collection de 33 tours, et qui plus par habitude, selon leurs m&#339;urs, qui continue d'acheter des CD. ( Cela dit beaucoup de monde achète quand même les CDs de leurs artiste favoris ).

Les jeunes qui ont prit pour habitude de télécharger plutôt que d'acheter des CD, il y a rien eu pendant bien longtemps .... même hadopi 1 n'a pas fait grand chose.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je résume le post :
> 
> -15, 30 ans : Rooo tout le monde a téléchargé
> 
> ...



Ben putain, dans le genre réducteur tu décroches le pompom.
T'en as d'autres des comme ça à nous sortir?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

:mouais: le second degrés tu connais ? 

C'est une caricature c'est pas a prendre au 1er degré


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> :mouais: le second degrés tu connais ?
> 
> C'est une caricature c'est pas a prendre au 1er degré



J'y ai pensé après avoir posté.
Mais une coupure de courant + ligne téléphonique m'ont empêché de corriger mon message.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je résume le post :
> 
> -15, 30 ans : Rooo tout le monde a téléchargé
> 
> ...




Moi qui ai un Minitel    
Je constate que l'on s'achemine peu à peu vers la fin d'un fil pourtant intéressant puisqu'il débat d'une loi sur les libertés. On s'achemine vers la fin car on ne débat pus directement de la loi, de ces effets pervers, des acteurs en cause. On en est au moment où les acteurs prennent leur téléchargements pour les envoyer à la figure d'autres acteurs, catégorisés par âges. Bref, on en est au dénigrement poli, soft, jésuite, à prendre pour caricature, ou plaisanterie au 1°, au 2°, au Ne degré, avec humour (pas si sûr) dont le fond est le discrédit  de tous avec l'arrière pensée : moi je sais, et les autres sont ignares À partir du moment où l'on ne respecte pas autrui, il ne faut pas espérer être respecté soi-même.



> -15, 30 ans : Rooo tout le monde a téléchargé


Affirmation fausse et sans fondement. Faut sortir un peu et vérifier 



> -30, 70 ans : C'est à cause de ceux qui télécharge que l'on a cette loi, moi j'ai rien fait, je paye pour les autres j'en ai trop marre. Je vais aller en prison à cause de quelqu'un d'autre qui aura piraté mon wifi ..



Affirmation tout aussi fausse  tout ce fil a assez bien argumenté les raisons des lois Hadopi.
Quel mal il y a à avoir des disques vinyles, où il y des trésors qu'on ne trouve nulle part ?
Depuis quand est-ce répréhensible d'acheter des CD ? Finalement, c'est une offre légale, et matérialisée. C'est peut-être là que le bas blesse, c'est matérialisé par un objet.



> -70, 110 ans : Il est ou mon minitel ?


Et les vieux,  dont je suis, ont une expérience et une connaissance qui réduisent le minitel à un objet de musée qui est loin d'être méprisable.
Il est vrai qu'il est facile de mépriser.
Je ne répondrai pas à un accès de fièvre de jeunisme. Je dirai simplement que faire de telles réductions nous éloigne du sujet fondamental de cette discussion : loi Hadopi, dont le sous-titre peut être : attente aux libertés ?

Je cite Pithiviers :


> Ben putain, dans le genre réducteur tu décroches le pompom.



Je partage son avis. Pour une fois, il a été très gentil.


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Janvier 2010)

J'évoquais dans un post précédent le mépris de l'UMP et de ses officines pour la propriété intellectuelle sous toute ses formes, en voici encore un exemple édifiant. La propriété morale ? Non. Eux pas connaître. Pourtant, de Devedjan à Dati, ce ne sont pas les avocats qui leur manquent.


----------



## hammondinside (17 Janvier 2010)

Un truc qui me chiffonne, c'est cet argument trés utilisé sur le fait qu'un fichier étant copié n'est pas un vol puisque reproductible à l'infini...le problème n'est pas là car tout fichier numérique est dans cette situation et, peut se retrouver à la valeur 0 par le piratage.

Quand un bien est en vente, et n'existe pas légalement en gratuit, le prendre...le subtiliser...reste un vol, d'autant que la personne qui a volée le fichier souhaite le posséder et s'en servir, mais sans le payer.
Il y a donc bien pas mal de gens spoliés, et des pertes de ventes pour cause d'appropriation illégale.

Pour fabriquer un produit il y a d'abord l'idée, puis la réalisation, puis la commercialisation....et avec les fichiers musicaux ou videos, photos etc...il y a bien création travail et dépenses le plus souvent assez elevées (pour un CD ou un film surtout) .
Le plus difficile c'est l'idée...la mélodie, les paroles, le scenario etc etc....et ça n'aurait aucune valeur puisque c'est reproductible à faible cout?....le cout des supports (HD) et de l'energie....

Ca fait quand même plus d'un siècle qu'on nous vend du pain au prix de l'or...ça doit être pour amortir les brevets!!! sans parler des centaines de machins du genre fil a couper le beurre...qui ont nécéssités une créativité considérable  et qu'on continue de payer 100 fois leur prix de revient...sans raler...car il n'y a pas d'offre gratuite illégale derrière.

Mais si un artiste était certain de vendre 10.000 cd ou fichier....il pourrait dès le début mettre son produit moins cher (même s'il est prouvé maintenant que même a 0;79..on pirate quand même....les apps...).
Le problème est que le cout de départ est assez important et que vu les ventes...c'est le bouillon assuré dans 95% des cas...seuls s'en sortent les trés grosses machines trés promotionnées et surtout trés racoleuses....

Quand je vois l'album de sam yahel piraté a mort dès le 2eme jour alors que c'est un jazzman assez confidentiel mais néanmoins génial....et que sam me dit lui même, que pour la première fois depuis 10 ans, l'album fait un flop en ventes.... alors que tout le monde du jazz international en a parlé et le trouve exceptionnel....on a touché le fond...

Certains artistes, dans des niches comme le jazz, arrivaient tout juste à s'en tirer et sortait un album tous les 2 ou 3 ans....ça c'est terminé...à part ça, les artistes ne seraient pas spoliés, puisque le fichier ne coute rien à reproduire et donc....aucune influence sur les ventes.


Jamais il ne viendrait à l'idée de certains, que quand on a téléchargé un album...on ne l'achète pas...même s'il plait!!! mais ç'est carrément de la mauvaise foi et de la malhonneteté intellectuelle.

Le problème n'est pas hadopi...le vrai problème, c'est que des tas de tordus de la tête, passent leur vie à expliquer aux autres que s'ils piratent, ça n'a aucune influence sur les ventes....et que personne n'est lésé...mensonges grossiers uniquement fabriqués pour libérer artificiellement les consciences....faire semblant de croire au paradis, évite de se poser des questions......!!!

Quand le piratage est occasionnel, c'est presque tolérable, mais quand il devient quasiment la règle...c'est un vrai fléau.

Ne dit on pas...qui vole un oeuf vole un boeuf...et tout ce qui pourra se faire masqué sans trop de risques est voué au vol....alors ok, hadopi n'arrangera pas grand chose, on le sait...alors sortons de ce débat hadopi pour aborder le VRAI débat....même si ça ne fait pas plaisir aux pirates d'être traités de voleurs....il faut appeler un chat un chat.

Hormis les fichiers non commercialisés car non réédités, rien ne justifie le vol des oeuvres ...en particulier celles qui sortent actuellement et ne sont pas amorties depuis des années...c'est bien la création actuelle vivante de qualité qui va trinquer le plus, au profit de daube fabriquée pour racoler vite et fort....plutot que de penser "art" ça va penser rentabilité exclusive et on est pas prêt de retrouver de grandes évolutions musicales majeures.

Ca suffit de nous raconter des bobards, et même si certaines productions ont toujours été dirigées uniquement vers le fric....l'immense majorité n'est pas dans ce cas, et morfle bien plus que les autres.....les autres, les fameuses majors (et encore beaucoup d'entre elles produisaient des trucs interessants à perte financées par les blockbusters) tireront de plus en plus la qualité et le cout de prod vers le bas et le public majoritaire suivra.

Alors on fait quoi? les artistes n'ont plus qu'à fabriquer des petits bonhommes en mousse et des chenilles ou autre machins faciles a retenir et sans interet si ce n'est la fiesta quand on a un coup dans le nez?

Parce que c'est vers cela qu'on va, ainsi que vers une profusion d'amateurs plus ou moins bons....par milliers, qui envahissent le net et noient tout en éspérant un jour gagner au loto tout en conservant leur boulot sans prendre le moindre risque.....et on appelle ça des artistes?
Ah oui, ceux là peuvent promotionner la gratuité, ils éspèrent ainsi un peu de notoriété, car pour le blé, ils ont un autre travail....mais voilà, quand on a pas la tête dans le guidon en permanence et que sa vie n'en dépend pas...on est jamais Coltrane ou les Beatles....
Quand on veut des affaires dans les clubs et les bistrots, on fait des reprises plus ou moins bonnes...en gros on fait bal, on racole avec du connu....et on ne prend pas le risque des compos et du répertoire original...je vois ça tous les jours!

Les journalistes ratés ou refoulés, écrivent sur le net...ailleurs ils n'ont aucune chance....pas mal de musiciens foireux font de même....ça y va dans la youtuberie et le my space avec extraits....pour les amis, la famille, les proches...ça donne une illusion de réussite et de notoriété.....et le niveau baisse....baisse....baisse....ils sont trés majoritaires, car depuis toujours, il y a eu bien plus d'amateurs le plus souvent copieurs.

Avant ils faisaient les bal et qq soirées privées, le plus souvent au black...passons...aujourd'hui ils sont sur le net et pronent majoritairement la gratuité...jusqu'au jour ou l'un deux réussit par miracle (voir kamini)....et là, curieusement....l'attitude change complètement...

en gros, ils donnent, mais parce que personne n'achète...et si un jour il y a une fenetre d'achat...hop, on fonce et on change totalement de philosophie...



Les artistes ont l'habitude pour 99% de vivre petitement pour assurer leur passion et survivre...voir vivre à peu prés normalement....sauf quand on leur pique tout ou presque et qu'on leur explique en plus que ce sont eux les salauds...

Il y a toujours eu des bons et des mauvais, mais aujourd'hui, un mauvais qui ne lutte pas contre le piratage est encensé sur le net...et les bons qui se défoncent pour essayer de créer des trucs interessants et nouveaux...et qui vendaient avant...se retrouvent dans la même situation que les mauvais qui ne vendaient rien du tout ou presque....

Trouvez vous normal que des cd a 4 euros soient piratés à ce point.....trouvez vous normal que des artistes énormes (je ne parle que du jazz que je connais bien) comme eddy louiss et bien d'autres, ne puissent plus sortir d'album, alors qu'ils ont des idées superbes à revendre?
Trouvez vous normal que des albums passent de 10.000 à moins de 500 avec 0 compensation numérique ou presque? Comment pensez vous qu'on peut financer la vraie création sans avoir un radis?

Dans le jazz que je connais bien, chaque artiste avait ses fans et était certain de vendre X exemplaires....plus si la critique est superbe, moins si c'est l'inverse....ce qui permettait de faire des albums en connaissant en gros, le cout de la chose....mais voilà, si a 10.000 il était possible d'être en équilibre, à 500, mieux vaut rester chez soi, car personne ne veut produire à perte.

On est noyé de cd édités à compte d'auteurs et non distribués ...produits en amateur, mixés idem et meme pas masterisés correctement....et vendu de la main à la main ...au black...une illusion de réussite qui ne laisse aucune trace et ne fait pas avancer l'art....pas plis que le peintre du dimanche spécialisé dans les eglises et les rivières....cela dit, ce peintre là vit trés bien....les autres, les vrais créateurs....sont dans les choux.


Voilà ce qu'on est en train de fabriquer avec le piratage de masse....de l'amateurisme de qualité médiocre ou moyenne, un niveau technique musical au raz des paquerettes...la disparition d'un tas de vrais créateurs convaincus....mais qui doivent payer leur pain....eux!!! 

Oui je sais, les majors et les prod se gavent....c'est ce qui se dit sur le net....il est temps de tordre le cou à ces délires, c'est le cas de TOUS les commerces , la tomate que vous payez 4 ou 5 euros le KG n'a rapporté que 20 ou 30 centimes à son producteur....

Les producteurs de base, les zicos, les photographes, les graphistes etc etc etc....ne touchent toujours qu'un tout petit bout du gateau, alors, plutot que de hurler sur les millions fictifs des épouvantables majors, productions et autres fnac pour ce qui concerne la musique....il faudrait d'abord s'attaquer à tout le reste....

Mais voilà, de quoi vivons nous, directement ou indirectement? eh bien de tous ces intermédiaires qui employent des millions de personnes.....et mettraient tout ce monde là dehors, si le public se mettait à acheter en direct ou remplaçait l'achat par le vol.

Le marché de la musique, du ciné etc etc....est comme les autres, il a besoin de créateurs, de producteurs, de studios, d'usines, de distributeurs, de commerçants....quand on vole un fichier, on spollie tous ces gens là....qui bien entendu, n'ont pas le droit de vivre comme les autres....parce que leur travail est copiable sans risque!!!!!

Le piratage est une véritable plaie, les disquaires n'ont pas tous fermés ensembles...ils ne fermaient dans une ville que quand l'adsl était arrivé et la baisse considérable des ventes..par ville, a toujours été liée à l'arrivée de l'adsl....et pas à tous les autres "excuses " citées sans arret.

Quand qqun a pris l'habitude de ne plus payer l'eau car il a traffiqué le compteur....le jour ou il se fait piquer, il n'admet plus de payer ce qu'il a consommé.....c'est plus dans son budget!!!

Un nombre impressionnant de gens a pris l'habitude de ne plus payer les loisirs numériques.....donc, plus question de le faire et tout ce qui pourra contrarier ce vol quotidien, est considéré comme le démon!!!!......ben voyons....ça arrange bien les boulons....

Je ne citerai que ce bon Gandhi....si un seul homme sur des milliards dit la vérité,et même si 3 milliards pensent le contraire, la vérité est la vérité...

En l'occurrence, la vérité est que le piratage tue la création et en particulier celle qui n'est pas racoleuse...et quand un produit ne se vend plus...il n'est plus fabriqué.

Si la majorité préfère le pain et les jeux du cirque...ils auront du pain et des jeux du cirque...au bout du compte, on fabriquera une armée de formatés qui ne cherchera même plus la nouveauté et l'originalité....c'est toujours le plus difficile à imposer car l'homme préfère toujours ce qu'il connait déjà et reconnait.....et comme il n'y aura plus un rond pour la nouveauté....on s'en passera!!

Il y a encore 150 ans...il était gênant que le bon peuple aprenne a lire et à écrire....maintenant qu'il sait lire et écrire, le tout est de lui fournir uniquement ce qui arrange ceux qui dirigent....et le piratage de masse est une chance pour eux...ils vont pouvoir fabriquer de la daube en masse, et il y aura toujpurs un pourcentage acceptable d'acheteurs ....

Le nivellement par le bas à la TF1, M6 et autre W9.....sera l'avenir, car quand le pognon ne rentre plus ou beaucoup moins, on ne fabrique jamais de la qualité, mais de la merde en boite pour satisfaire le plus grand nombre......un jour, il n'y aura même plus le choix...

Le nerf de la guerre c'est toujours le fric, et quand il y en a suffisamment, ça permet de produire les "danseuses" .....et ce sont toujours les "danseuses" qui font avancer les choses...pas les erzatzs .....là, l'affaire n'est plus trés bonne....donc!

Enfin, un chiffre est tombé hier....66 millions d'entrée au ciné cette année contre plus de 90 millions l'an dernier....à part ça, le ciné va trés bien...et ça n'est que le début!

quant à la presse et les magazines, je ne donne pas cher de leur peau à 10 ans....les 4 canards que je lis tous les mois et que j'achète, sont dispo en pdf un peu partout dès le jour de la sortie...que croyez vous qu'il va arriver?????

A part ça, le piratage, c'est un truc bien sympa qui ne fait de mal à personne ...et il est de bon ton sur les forums, de le défendre sous différentes formes, rarement avouées...

Oui je sais c'est un débat stérile, puisqu'au fond, les pirates ne veulent qu'une seule chose....ne rien payer et en plus, ne rien risquer...et comme si ça ne suffisait pas, ils rejettent leur propre faute sur les autres en les trainant dans la boue...voir en évoquant leurs libertés....libertés de quoi? mais de voler bien sûr, le reste c'est du pipeau total, des pretextes, de excuses.

 Oui msieur l'juge, j'ai attaqué la banque et tué 3 personnes, mais c'est pas ma faute, j'avais besoin d'argent et ces banquiers de merde m'en privent....on devrait même me donner une médaille pour ce que j'ai fait en luttant contre les inégalités de la société....tout le monde à droit à l'argent!!!

Faudrait peut être pas se tromper....d'autant que j'ai parmi mes "amis" un pirate convaincu, qui passe sa vie a porter plainte contre tout le monde dès qu'on lui pique un trombone!!!

c'est toujours facile de partager le bien des autres...sans le payer...mais quand c'est à soi que ça arrive...on est prêt a rétablir la peine de mort pour une rayure sur la bagnole!

Donc, j'attends que tous les grands défenseurs du vol sur le net soient eux aussi spolliés par effet collateral..usines, transporteurs, imprimeries, commerces etc etc....pour leur expliquer que c'est normal, c'est ça l'accès à la culture et le respect des libertés....qu'ils s'adaptent ou disparaissent, c'est pas notre problème......euuhhhh...tant que c'est pas nous qui trinquons, bien entendu.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'évoquais dans un post précédent le mépris de l'UMP et de ses officines pour la propriété intellectuelle sous toute ses formes, en voici encore un exemple édifiant. La propriété morale ? Non. Eux pas connaître. Pourtant, de Devedjan à Dati, ce ne sont pas les avocats qui leur manquent.



Ce parti n'est-il pas celui qui vote aveuglement les lois qui portent atteintes aux libertés ?
Ce comportement est ce que j'appellerai un comportement "autoritaire". Je suis le plus grand, je suis le plus fort, je fais des lois dont je me fous éperdument, car la loi en vigueur est celle que je pratique, non celle que je vote


----------



## hammondinside (17 Janvier 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'évoquais dans un post précédent le mépris de l'UMP et de ses officines pour la propriété intellectuelle sous toute ses formes, en voici encore un exemple édifiant. La propriété morale ? Non. Eux pas connaître. Pourtant, de Devedjan à Dati, ce ne sont pas les avocats qui leur manquent.



Et ça donne le droit de faire la même chose? s'ils ont fautés....qu'ils payent l'addition, eux comme les autres....mais encore une fois, c'est 1 exemple et pendant ce temps il s'est téléchargés illégalement 500.000 fichiers....et les milliers de gens qui font ça sont des saints...et en plus ils ont le droit puisque des gens de l'ump ont fait une connerie...j'imagine qu'on peut trouver des exceptions comme celle ci dans tous les partis d'ailleurs...et même dans toutes les associations charitatives...

en gros, je tue une personne....mais ça n'a aucune importance vu que bush en a fait tuer des milliers....c'est mon droit!

De plus, on peut faire une erreur par méconnaissance ou incompétence sans intention de spollier....oui oui, c'est possible....mais le gars qui fait une recherche de fichier et qui clique pour telecharger illégalement...en le sachant....lui, il a droit à l'erreur! et il est respectable...

Appliquez ça à tout et imaginez le monde de demain....ce n'est plus un problème d'hadopi , de liberté etc etc....c'est tout simplement un problème de vie en société et de refus de la responsabilité...le règne du pas vu pas pris...et surtout le règne du "ma gueule et les autres qu'ils crèvent".....y'a plus qu'à attendre son tour.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> .../...pendant ce temps il s'est téléchargés illégalement 500.000 fichiers....et les milliers de gens qui font ça sont des saints.../...



Fin du débat en ce qui me concerne. Tant que tu n'auras pas admis, comme dit un peu plus haut, et de nombreuses fois depuis le début, qu'être contre hadopi n'implique pas être pour le piratage...


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Janvier 2010)

Et oui, HADOPi c'est d'abord et avant tout la remise en cause du principe du présumé innocent....

Rien que cela rend cette loi illégale et illégitime.


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Et ça donne le droit de faire la même chose? s'ils ont fautés....qu'ils payent l'addition, eux comme les autres....mais encore une fois, c'est 1 exemple et pendant ce temps il s'est téléchargés illégalement 500.000 fichiers....et les milliers de gens qui font ça sont des saints...et en plus ils ont le droit puisque des gens de l'ump ont fait une connerie...j'imagine qu'on peut trouver des exceptions comme celle ci dans tous les partis d'ailleurs...et même dans toutes les associations charitatives...



T'as mis le doigt dessus, comment les gens peuvent-ils se dire que le piratage c'est mal quand même le parti de notre cher petit président s'amuse a pirater toute sortes de choses (musique clip UMP, police d'Hadopi et tout le reste...)?

C'es bien beau le faites ce que je dis, mais ne faites pas ce que je fais. Je ne cherche pas a donner des excuses pour les pirates, mais parfois on se dit que certains phénomènes sociaux peuvent êtres expliqués autrement que par la "simple" nature humaine (sous-entendu la connerie)... Au final on s'approche d'un système jem'enfoutiste ou tout le monde enfile tout le monde et ou les derniers gens honnêtes sont a la rue... on s'en approche chaque jour un peu plus, depuis l'avènement du baladeur mp3.

Hammondinside, si ce 'est pas indiscret, pourrais-tu nous dire combien de % tu touches sur tes titres sur l'iTS (il me semble que tu es indépendant). J'aimerais juste comparer ce chiffre avec celui des artistes sous la tutelle de majors. Ceci dans le cadre d'une étude personnelle.
Merci par avance


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Un truc qui me chiffonne,



Je peux adhérer à une partie de ce discours, mais j'en conteste aussi une autre partie.

L'intérêt de ce débat sur les Lois Hadopi, est qu'on a, depuis quelques jours des avis de la partie "artiste" des acteurs, dont je ne sais pas s'il s'agit d'une infime minorité, ou d'une partie respectable, ou de parties personnelles. Autant il est intéressant de les lire, autant se pose la question de leur portée réelle en terme de représentativité.

Je peux adhérer sans grande réserve à la "notion de vol" par le biais du piratage, puisqu'il s'agit effectivement de privation du "droit d'auteur" (au sens large du terme). Il faudrait peut-être s'occuper de savoir comment on en est arrivé à cette situation, en si peu de temps. Laissons le cinéma et les DVD de films de côté. Ne nous occupons que de musique. Pour entendre de la musique, il y a bien longtemps, il n'y avait que la rue et les chanteurs de rue, et les établissements spécialisés qu'on a coutume d'appeler salles de spectacle. En ce temps pas si lointain, il n'y avait que du "spectacle vivant". Puis, une succession d'inventeurs aboutirent à l'enregistrement du son, et peu à peu la musique fut mis en conserve, tout à d'abord en "analogique" sur des rouleaux et sur des disques. Hormis le papier d'édition musical, le premier "objet culturel" était né, et grâce à une machine on pouvait en entendre le contenu. Et l'industrie musicale naquit en même temps. En ce temps-là, il ne pouvait pas encore être question de copie.
Puis, l'électronique et la miniaturisation des objets électroniques sont apparus et ont envahi la planète en un quart de siècle. Les supports magnétiques (bande magnétique, puis K7 audio) sont venus compléter l'offre des disques (toujours en vinyle). S'est alors posé le problème de la copie, puisque les moyens de reproduction individuel, les lecteurs de bande ou de cassette, sont rapidement devenus des moyens d'enregistrement et de copie, sous le nom de magnétophone et de magnétocassette. Le droit à la copie se posait donc, mais la diffusion musicale ne s'en préoccupa guère car elle n'avait pas encore la planète pour champ d'action (et de profit). L'industrie musicale était encore  tenue par de nombreuses marques dont peu avaient encore une importance mondiale. Et elle se préoccupait surtout de produire de la qualité, et non pas de la quantité. À l'époque, la consommation de biens culturels n'avait aucun rapport à ce qu'elle est devenue à partir de l'intrusion du numérique. Dans un premier temps, seuls les professionnels avaient les moyens de se payer des moyens numériques en amont de la diffusion. Lorsque le cédérom est arrivé et a eu le succès qu'on connait, l'industrie musicale s'est rapidement transformée. L'offre s'est étendue dans tous les sens, s'est peu à peu mondialisée, et s'est transformée en fabricant de yaourts, privilégiant le nombre sur la qualité. Ce fut l'âge d'or pour les industriels, et une quantité d'artistes bien plus importante que du temps du disque vinyle. Le mélomane (au sens large du terme), en bref le consommateur, qui avait déjà constitué sa discothèque, fut l'objet d'un racket éhonté. Il paya à nouveau au prix fort la modernisation de son avoir musical. Cela on l'oublie un peu, beaucoup même. En revanche, les dispositifs de copie et d'enregistrements mirent davantage de temps à faire surface. Le risque de copie individuelle était faible. Par contre le piratage organisé par des organisations équipées en moyens lord et coûteux apparut, et monta en puissance rapidement, et fut combattu (ou non) par les moyens conventionnels de police traquant la contrefaçon. Puis, l'informatique individuelle (merci M. Steve Jobs et M. Bill Gates), est apparue, est devenue de plus en plus abordable, avec toutes les conséquences que cela implique. Dont la possibilité de chacun de disposer de fichiers musicaux, et vidéo lorsque le DVD est apparu à son tour, soit par copie simple du contenu du support, soit par duplication d'un fichier obtenu par tel ou tel moyen. Qui, au cours de cette période de transition du vinyle au CD puis du CD au DVD s'est préoccupé de l'avenir ? Qui ? Les principaux intéressés ne se sont préoccupés que du présent, c'est-à-dire du profit. Et lorsque que les systèmes de partage se sont mis  en route, ils se sont trouvés face à un adversaire redoutable, virtuel, inattaquable qui mettait à disposition des uvres disponibles dont une parties acquises sans doute légalement, puis, de plus en plus, obtenues illégalement. pour se défendre contre ce phénomène, les acteurs qui se sentent grugés n'on rien trouvé d'autre que la répression des téléchargeurs plutôt que de s'en prendre aux dispositifs de mise à disposition. C'est excatement comme ce fut le cas pour la drogue il n'y a pas si longtemps : on condamne le consommateur facile à appréhender, mais on a du mal à arrêter les fournisseurs de drogues. Alors qu'arriva-t-il ? Tout le monde connait la suite. Qui a cherché une solution digne de raison ? Tout cela parce que les principaux intéressés n'ont pas été capables de se préoccuper à temps de leur avenir, ni cesser de considérer leur "clientèle" comme de banals consommateurs de nourriture. Une offre abondante, multiforme, devenant gratuite, et une nouvelle communauté de l'addiction au "piratage". Alors, messieurs les acteurs concernés, cessez de nous prendre pour des  . Il est sans doute trop tard, maintenant, et la vitesse avec laquelle les technologies évoluent aura raison de votre acharnement archaïque. Le monde vit dans l'informatique depuis environ un bon demi-siècle. Il serait temps de se rendre compte des implications de cette évolution inéluctable.

Modérateurs raisonnables  oui, je fais appel à vous pour revenir dans le débat après ce dernier billet  lorsqu'il sera à nouveau un débat


----------



## boodou (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> en gros, je tue une personne....mais ça n'a aucune importance vu que bush en a fait tuer des milliers....c'est mon droit!



:mouais:

Le débat en est là ? 
Je repasse un peu plus tard alors &#8230;


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Enfin, un chiffre est tombé hier....66 millions d'entrée au ciné cette année contre plus de 90 millions l'an dernier....à part ça, le ciné va trés bien...et ça n'est que le début!


Ah ?!...





tirhum a dit:


> Ben...
> Y font quoi, les pirates ?!...





boodou a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Le débat en est là ?
> Je repasse un peu plus tard alors &#8230;


+1


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Janvier 2010)

iluro_64 a dit:


> JIl est sans doute trop tard, maintenant, et la vitesse avec laquelle les technologies évoluent aura raison de votre acharnement archaïque. Le monde vit dans l'informatique depuis environ un bon demi-siècle. Il serait temps de se rendre compte des implications de cette évolution inéluctable.



Que dire de plus? Comme je le disais avec l'informatique, rien est impossible. À moins de débrancher tous les ordinateurs et littéralement "tuer" internet, il n'y a tout simplement rien a faire. Endiguer le problème avec des solutions à la mord-moi le noeud genre HADOPI ou des taxes a gogo sur les imprimantes ne changera rien.
Je l'ai toujours soutenu, même si ça peut paraître utopique a en friser le ridicule: seul le modèle d'une licence globale pourrait arrêter le massacre.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Je l'ai toujours soutenu, même si ça peut paraître utopique a en friser le ridicule: seul le modèle d'une licence globale pourrait arrêter le massacre.



Si tu parles de licence globale obligatoire je dis non. Je n'ai aucune envie de payer une licence globale qui servira à financer les bouses du genre de ce qui passe sur Skyrock, Fun ou NRJ.
J'ai envie de continuer à payer pour les artistes que j'aime et de choisir à qui je donne mon argent. La licence globale ne fera qu'encourager la production de merde. Pourquoi se casser le cul à faire de la qualité puisqu'on sera rémunéré quelque soit l'étron qu'on aura produit?
Après, que les FAI en accord avec les maisons de disques, proposent en échange d'une légère hausse de l'abonnement un système de licence globale, je ne suis pas contre. Mais à condition que cela reste optionnelle. Mais je n'y adhèrerai pas.


----------



## hammondinside (17 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> :mouais:
> 
> Le débat en est là ?
> Je repasse un peu plus tard alors



extraire une phrase du contexte pour dire ça....s'apparente totalement à l'utilisation de l'exception en règle, pas trés honnête intellectuellement...mais bon, c'est devenu une habitude de traiter uniquement le cas particulier réduit a une phrase sur 300....ça en dit long sur la quailté du débat et des arguments.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> extraire une phrase du contexte pour dire ça....s'apparente totalement à l'utilisation de l'exception en règle, pas trés honnête intellectuellement...mais bon, c'est devenu une habitude de traiter uniquement le cas particulier réduit a une phrase sur 300....ça en dit long sur la quailté du débat et des arguments.




Tu sais, reprendre chacun de tes arguments pour y répondre en détails, au vu de la densité du post concerné, ce serait un boulot herculéen pour pas mal de grands esprits qui planent ici à longueur de temps... 

J'ai failli aussi y aller de ma petite citation de phrase express, d'ailleurs... Mais je me suis rappelé avoir eu ce débat il y a deux mois, chez un pote ex-producteur en présence d'une scénariste et de simples consommateurs de "biens culturels"... Mais c'était plus convivial, autour de bonnes bouteilles et durant de longues heures...


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Janvier 2010)

Pfff ce sujet est aussi chiant et moche que les émissions de LCP...


Un café SVP !


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Si tu parles de licence globale obligatoire je dis non. Je n'ai aucune envie de payer une licence globale qui servira à financer les bouses du genre de ce qui passe sur Skyrock, Fun ou NRJ.
> J'ai envie de continuer à payer pour les artistes que j'aime et de choisir à qui je donne mon argent. La licence globale ne fera qu'encourager la production de merde. Pourquoi se casser le cul à faire de la qualité puisqu'on sera rémunéré quelque soit l'étron qu'on aura produit?
> Après, que les FAI en accord avec les maisons de disques, proposent en échange d'une légère hausse de l'abonnement un système de licence globale, je ne suis pas contre. Mais à condition que cela reste optionnelle. Mais je n'y adhèrerai pas.



Oui quand je disais licence globale, je voulais bien sur parler d'une licence non obligatoire. Je suis tout a fait d'accord avec toi sur le modèle qui pourrait être adopté. Moi non plus je n'écoute plus la radio (aucune station pour le rock sans blabla). Pour la licence globale, elle pourrait tout aussi bien englober les films (why not?). De toute façon toute cette histoire ne me concerne pas. Sur la trentaine d'artiste que j'écoute sérieusement, 4 ou 5 albums doivent sortir tous les ans...

Après, rémunérer les artistes en fonction du nombre de titres téléchargés a l'aide de cette licence et le taux d'audience sur les chaines radios peut être une bonne idée, même si ça me parait difficile a mettre en place et surtout aisément falsifiable. De toute façon, ce n'est pas vraiment à nous de chercher des solutions puisque les gens "au dessus de nous" s'en foutent (si je puis dire) "royalement".


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> De toute façon, ce n'est pas vraiment à nous de chercher des solutions puisque les gens "au dessus de nous" s'en foutent (si je puis dire) "royalement".



Le problème avec les gens "au dessus de nous", c'est que si ils nous sortent la licence globale, non seulement elle a de très forte chance d'être obligatoire (autant faire payer tout le monde, non?) et ressembler à ce que propose SFR avec la neufbox music: des titres DRMisés uniquement écoutable sur WMP 11 et ultérieur, donc uniquement sur PC.
Et donc les possesseurs de mac ou linux se retrouveront lésés une fois de plus à payer pour un service auquel il n'auront pas accès.


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Le problème avec les gens "au dessus de nous", c'est que si ils nous sortent la licence globale, non seulement elle a de très forte chance d'être obligatoire (autant faire payer tout le monde, non?) et ressembler à ce que propose SFR avec la neufbox music: des titres DRMisés uniquement écoutable sur WMP 11 et ultérieur, donc uniquement sur PC.
> Et donc les possesseurs de mac ou linux se retrouveront lésés une fois de plus à payer pour un service auquel il n'auront pas accès.



C'est pas un peu contradictoire de faire des DRM pour des titre que tout le monde paye par prélèvement obligatoire :mouais:?
Tu me diras, y'aura toujours des petits malins pour faire sauter les DRM pour pouvoir avoir tout ça sur linux et mac...
Et puis de toute façon, ce qu'il cherchent, c'est toucher la majorité des gens non? Donc les pommés et les linuxiens seront de toute façon dedans... Y'a qu'a voir le spyware HADOPI du gouvernement compatible PC only (qui sortira une fois que la loi sera abolie au train ou ça avance) :sleep:


----------



## mpergand (17 Janvier 2010)

*Et mes droits d'auteur bordel !*
(prochain titre de HammonInside ?)

Nous, consommateurs, on nous bassine avec les droits d'auteurs à longueur de temps !
Mais en tant que consommateur, pourquoi devrais-je me préoccuper des droits d'auteurs ?

Quand j'achète un CD ou un livre, je paye le droit de posséder cet objet, je suppose bien que l'artiste est rémunéré, mais c'est pas mon problème.
Quand j'achète une place de théâtre, je paye le droit d'entrer dans la salle, de m'asseoir et de regarder le spectacle, après que les acteurs, le metteur en scène, les éclairagistes, etc. soient rémunérés c'est pas mon souci.

De la même manière que lorsque j'achète une baguette de pain, je ne me pose pas la question de savoir si le boulanger est correctement rémunéré !

Historiquement les droits d'auteurs ont été créés pour protéger les artistes de ceux que faisaient commerce de leurs &#339;uvres.

Alors pourquoi, depuis internet,  nous parle-t-on de ces droits d'auteurs ?
Parce que nous sommes tous devenus des diffuseurs !
Avec internet, une &#339;uvre peut être diffusée partout dans le monde  en un clin d'&#339;il !

Et logiquement, si je diffuse une &#339;uvre, je devrais payer des droits d'auteurs. Sauf qu'il n'y a pas commerce de cet &#339;uvre.
De plus, le fichier qui sert à la diffusion de cette &#339;uvre a une valeur nulle, donc pas facile d'y rajouter des droits d'auteurs.

Une solution était de rajouter artificiellement une valeur à ce fichier numérique grâce aux DRM. C'était le but de DADVSI, on sait ce qu'il en est advenu ...

D'aucuns nous prédisent, pour un futur proche, un internet ultra contrôlé et filtré. 
Possible, à condition d'aller jusqu'au bout de la procédure et donc d'interdire le chiffrement, les VPN et autres proxys, et là c'est pas gagné...

Et la technologie ne va pas s'arrêter avec internet. Demain, je vois bien tout le monde connecté en réseau, sans fil, chiffré, en pair à pair, sans besoin d'un fournisseur d'accès. Totalement incontrôlable !


Le monde de la culture a décidé qu'internet était le mal absolu et ainsi de  traiter tous les internautes de voleurs, ses propres clients en fait. C'est pas très malin commercialement je trouve ...

Pour le monde culturel, un internet acceptable ressemblerait à du Minitel 2.0. En fait il existe déjà grâce aux box des FAI, aux services de VOD, etc. 

Un internet purement commercial et un internet "libre"  tel qu'on le connaît aujourd'hui sont parfaitement compatible, il faut juste quelques aménagements qui auraient pu être assez simple à mettre en place si l'industrie culturel n'était pas parti avec 10 ans de retard.

Internet signe la fin des droits d'auteurs. C'est un vrai problème. Mais on ne le résoudra pas en mettant un flic derrière chaque internaute !


----------



## F118I4 (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Mais si un artiste était certain de vendre 10.000 cd ou fichier....il pourrait dès le début mettre son produit moins cher (même s'il est prouvé maintenant que même a 0;79..on pirate quand même....les apps...).
> Le problème est que le cout de départ est assez important et que vu les ventes...c'est le bouillon assuré dans 95% des cas...seuls s'en sortent les trés grosses machines trés promotionnées et surtout trés racoleuses....


Les pirates: il y en a toujours eu et il y en aura toujours, il ne faut pas penser d' abord aux pirates mais plutôt aux acheteurs et une baisse des prix serait le bienvenue.
Artiste c' est pas facile comme boulot même si il y a une minorité qui sont très riches mais vous avez au moins la chance de faire un taff que vous appréciez particulière!



hammondinside a dit:


> Trouvez vous normal que des cd a 4 euros soient piratés à ce point.


Oui les temps changent et 4 euros c' est actuellement trop chère pour un CD.
Certains artistes ont la chance de vivre de leurs Arts et c' est déjà pas mal maintenant tout le monde n' a pas cette chance.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

@ iluro_64 : tu as pas lu la fin ??? 

De une c'étais du second degré surtout le début et sa se voyait. 

Ensuite moi même qui suis jeune j'ai des 33 tours, et même un lecteurs de 33 tours, car j'adore le son "vintage" si je peux me permettre, un live en 33 tours, tu as l'impression d'y être je veux dire.

Ma remarque aller plus dans le sens : si tu préfères je vais être plus général, que l'approche d'HADOPI II est différente, selon le milieu sociale, selon les habitudes ( implicitement l'âge donc ), pour moi quelqu'un qui acheté des 33 tours a beaucoup plus de chance de continuer à acheter des CDs, que quelqu'un qui a commencé à télécharger. J'ai jamais dit que je détenais la vérité absolu et tout ce que je disais s'appliqué à tout le monde :mouais:. Et encore moins que c'étais mal de posséder une collection de 33 tours, et le minitel c'étais plus un clin d'&#339;il (c'est français le minitel) que de la méchanceté gratuite.

 La prochaine fois je mettrai des smileys vu que par écrit on a pas l'intonation ....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Oui les temps changent et 4 euros c' est actuellement trop chère pour un CD.



Il y a un moment où il faudrait arrêté avec les conneries aussi.


----------



## iluro_64 (17 Janvier 2010)

mpergand a dit:


> *Et mes droits d'auteur bordel !*
> (prochain titre de HammonInside ?)
> 
> Nous, consommateurs, on nous bassine avec les droits d'auteurs à longueur de temps !
> ...



Tout cela est parfaitement bien vu 

Aujourd'hui, la culture est devenue une sorte de marchandise comme les autres. La preuve, on a même inventé la notion de "biens culturels", de "produits culturels", "d'industries culturelles", et j'en oublie sans doute. La culture, c'est pratique, et, en particulier ça englobe l'art, et ça sert d'alibi. Comme si l'art était toute la culture ! Et cette prétention à être tous des artistes ?


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Je continue à lire vos posts. Mais pour ma part, vous continuerez a trouver mes réponses dans mes posts précédents. J'espère qu'HammonInside les a bien relu car je ne me sens a aucun moment visé dans ses derniers posts, peut être parce qu'il se trompe de personne..

Les artistes ne doivent pas être contre leur public. Une simple réduction de TVA  (sur les FAI, et biens culturels) pourrait déjà financer une bonne partie du secteur.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je continue à lire vos posts. Mais pour ma part, vous continuerez a trouver mes réponses dans mes posts précédents. J'espère qu'HammonInside les a bien relu car je ne me sens a aucun moment visé dans ses derniers posts, peut être parce qu'il se trompe de personne..
> 
> Les artistes ne doivent pas être contre leur public. Une simple réduction de TVA  (sur les FAI, et biens culturels) pourrait déjà financer une bonne partie du secteur.




Ils s'en foutent, l'État va se faire autant d'argent que avec leurs radar et sa rapportera plus que l'industrie du disque .

D'ailleurs il y avait manif des policiers devant le ministère des finances. Pourquoi ? ils en avaient marre de mettre des PV


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Ils s'en foutent, l'État va se faire autant d'argent que avec leurs radar et sa rapportera plus que l'industrie du disque .
> 
> D'ailleurs il y avait manif des policiers devant le ministère des finances. Pourquoi ? ils en avaient marre de mettre des PV



Tu n'as pas tort, et tu ne crois pas si bien dire. J'avais trouvé une étude d'une société privée américaine de protection des ayants droits, (faudrait que je vous la retrouve) qui expliquait comment il était lucratif de poursuivre seulement quelques internautes pour contrefaçon.

Bon sinon, le débat tourne un peu en rond, tout simplement car pour la première fois, le consommateur a pris un nouveau rôle, autre que celui d'acheteur, celui de diffuseur. 

J'ai envie de dire tout le monde a un peu raison suivant d'où l'on se place : Le consommateur cherche a avoir plus tout en payant moins. L'artiste cherche (tant que possible) a vivre de son art. L'industrie musicales sont des entreprises qui ont leur raison d'être par création de profit ( ce ne sont pas des fondations ! )

Pour la première fois, les droits d'auteurs sont évoqués pour protéger les artistes "de leur public"... Ils n'ont pas été mis en place pour cela. Le gouvernement (medias inside, mais aussi majors) font alors culpabiliser le public/internaute de tuer leur artistes préférés. 

Sont stupides les artistes qui en font la remarque directe à leur public. C'est totalement déplacé. (vu à la télé : Diam's qui engueule a la camera les personnes qui téléchargent son album. vu en live, Eddy Mitchell qui fait son moratoire, etc.. ) C'est comme voir les annonces "ne piratez pas" etc.. sur les amorces de DVD achetés légalement. 
Ces artistes ne feront que, brique par brique, monter un mur entre leur eux et leur public. 

De toute manière, je l'ai toujours dit, pour être POUR Hadopi, il faut soit : 
- ne rien avoir compris à la loi 
- ne pas l'avoir lu
- être un petit artiste qui associe encore Hadopi à défense des artistes et aide à la Création
- avoir des intérêts chez les lobbyistes ou à l'UMP.
- esperer un coup avec albanel

 Je ne vois pas autrement.

PS : Et encore même Albanel a annoncé récemment qu'elle défendait une loi de par ses fonctions, mais pas un combat personnel.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Sont stupides les artistes qui en font la remarque directe à leur public. C'est totalement déplacé. (vu à la télé : Diam's qui engueule a la camera les personnes qui téléchargent son album. vu en live, Eddy Mitchell qui fait son moratoire, etc.. ) C'est comme voir les annonces "ne piratez pas" etc.. sur les amorces de DVD achetés légalement.
> Ces artistes ne feront que, brique par brique, monter un mur entre leur eux et leur public.



Je ne vois pas en quoi les artistes sont stupides lorsqu'ils disent ce qu'ils pensent du piratage. Ils n'ont pas moins le droit que toi de s'exprimer sur ce sujet. Et ces remarques ne s'adressent pas à leur public. Le public, quand il apprécie vraiment un artiste, il achète ses albums. Ces artistes ne s'adressent pas à leur public quand il condamne le piratage, mais aux voleurs. Et si tu te sens visé par leurs propos, c'est que t'es loin d'avoir la conscience tranquille


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je ne vois pas en quoi les artistes sont stupides lorsqu'ils disent ce qu'ils pensent du piratage. Ils n'ont pas moins le droit que toi de s'exprimer sur ce sujet. Et ces remarques ne s'adressent pas à leur public. Le public, quand il apprécie vraiment un artiste, il achète ses albums. Ces artistes ne s'adressent pas à leur public quand il condamne le piratage, mais aux voleurs. Et si tu te sens visé par leurs propos, c'est que t'es loin d'avoir la conscience tranquille



Dans un concert où tu payes ta place déjà assez cher, tu n'as pas envie de recevoir ce discours qui te casse l'ambiance. Il y a d'autres espaces d'expression pour cela. Et puis des artistes qui défendent le piratage, euh..il en existent pas des masses. On s'en doute bien que l'artiste n'aime pas être piraté, pas la peine de le rappeler a des personnes qui ont payés leur ticket.

En ce qui concerne la "conscience tranquille", réfère toi a cette phrase : "Le public, quand il apprécie vraiment un artiste, il achète ses albums". Oui je pirate, et finalement j'achète beaucoup plus qu'avant. Je n'ai donc pas l'impression de voler les industries culturelles car la part consacrée dans mon budget a explosé.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Ils sont payés avec leurs clip, leurs passages radio, dans les pubs, concert, et j'en passe ... produit dérivé .... 

Comme dans le football pourquoi les artistes devraient gagner des sommes astronomique ? Ils ont pas inventé la poudre que je sache. Et si on devait payer en fonction de la qualité, parfois c'est les artistes qui devraient nous payer pour qu'on écoute.

Il y a des artistes qui mettent leurs chansons en libre téléchargement, ils en sont pas mort pour autant.

Avant sortir un disque c'étais des mois et des mois de travail (rien que l'enregistrement je parle, pas tout le travail avant), maintenant tu peux le faire en quelques journées. C'étais à eux de s'adapter en baissant les prix quant il le fallait.


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Ils sont payé avec leurs clip, leurs passages radio, dans les pubs, concert, et j'en passe ... produit dérivé ....
> 
> Comme dans le football pourquoi les artistes devraient gagner des sommes astronomique ? Ils ont pas inventé la poudre que je sache. Et si on devait payer en fonction de la qualité, parfois c'est les artistes qui devraient nous payer pour qu'on écoute.
> 
> ...



 Evidemment. Mais ne mettons pas tout le monde dans le même panier, cela ne concerne qu'une minorité d'artistes....qui truste 90% des médias et de visibilité !!
C'est un débat plus profond. J'ai tenté de l'aborder déjà, mais périlleux. Ce qui énervant, c'est qu'en musique "commerciale", on s'attend nécessairement a gagner sa vie de cela, et on s'étonne du contraire. Ben non, c'est une chance de vivre de son art, pas un du.
Très souvent, la sortie d'un album est dans une logique de vente, dicté par les majors ("tant pis l'inspiration tu vas la trouver, sors moi un truc !")

Après il faut savoir si on fait de la musique pour soi, pour son public ou pour le fric.

Heureusement que l'industrie du disque a vu le jour mi-XXème siècle, car on oublie qu'il y a eu Création et Musique avant.


----------



## KERRIA (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir


Pithiviers...je t'aime......


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Ils sont payé avec leurs clip, leurs passages radio, dans les pubs, concert, et j'en passe ... produit dérivé ....
> 
> Comme dans le football pourquoi les artistes devraient gagner des sommes astronomique ? Ils ont pas inventé la poudre que je sache. Et si on devait payer en fonction de la qualité, parfois c'est les artistes qui devraient nous payer pour qu'on écoute.
> 
> Il y a des artistes qui mettent leurs chanson en libre téléchargement, ils en sont pas mort pour autant.



On descend encore d'un cran dans la connerie.
Artguillaume se spécialise dans ce domaine on dirait.
Le problème des pirates ou voleurs ou escrocs ou faux-culs (je suis quelqu'un d'ouvert, donc je veux bien les appeler comme ils le souhaitent) c'est qu'ils s'imaginent que tous les artistes ont des revenus équivalent à ceux de Johnny Hallyday. Et c'est une de leur pathétique justification du piratage. Tous les chanteurs sont multi-milliardaires, on peut les piller en toute bonne conscience.
Mais malheureusement les artistes qui croulent sous le pognon sont une exception.

Et oui, il y a des artistes qui offrent des morceaux gratuitement à leur public. Mais en retour, ils souhaitent que le public achète leurs albums (s'il a aimé les morceaux offerts) pas être volés. Les titres offerts permettent à la fois de remercier leurs publics en offrant des titres en avant première (bien souvent ils faut être inscrit sur le fan-club de l'artiste pour en bénéficier) et d'assurer la promotion d'un artiste. Et prétendre que c'est parce qu'un artiste offre qqs morceaux gratuitement qu'il accepte de voir ses albums illégalement téléchargés c'est de la démagogie de bas étage.


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

heureusement que j'ai précisé qu'il ne fallait pas mettre tout les artistes dans le même panier... La musique est un marché a deux vitesses. On le sait. Hadopi protègera les plus aisés, et n'aidera pas les plus démunis. Ce sont bien ces premiers que nous attaquons.
À partir du moment où l'on fait de la musique dans le but de faire de l'argent, est-on artiste ? ou seulement artisan, voire ouvrier d'une grande structure ?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers : tu crois honnêtement que la majorité des téléchargements concerne les "petits groupe" ???? 

Ce qui est le plus téléchargé c'est des groupes déjà commerciaux !!!! Et pas français pour tout te dire !!! 

Marrant de voire des artistes qui sont même pas télécharger et qui sont pour HADOPI II.

Pareil pour les séries, c'est heroes la série la plus téléchargé illégalement et pas PARIS XVI !

Pareil pour les films j'ai même pas de titre d'un film français bien (avis personnel ici) récemment.


http://www.commentcamarche.net/news...a-plus-telechargee-illegalement-dans-le-monde


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> pithiviers : tu crois honnêtement que la majorité des téléchargements concerne les "petits groupe" ????
> 
> Ce qui est le plus téléchargé c'est des groupes déjà commerciaux !!!! Et pas français pour tout te dire !!!



Et c'est évidemment pour ça que quand je tape sur google le nom d'une artiste que j'adore qui peine à vendre les 1000 premiers exemplaires de son 2ème album (dédicassés et numérotés par elle, preuve qu'elle ne se fout pas de la gueule de son public), google me propose, très bien placé, des liens vers des torents pour télécharger ses albums.
Et malheureusement, c'est loin d'être la seule petite artiste à se faire flouer de la sorte par des gens de ton espèce.


----------



## F118I4 (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Il y a un moment où il faudrait arrêté avec les conneries aussi.


Je ne comprends pas parce que moins de 4 euros pour un CD c' est indécent??
Je suis désolé tu n' est pas le type qui doit jugé bon un prix ou non...
Les musiciens peuvent avoir d' autres revenus complémentaires avec les spectacles et autres...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas parce que moins de 4 euros pour un CD c' est indécent??
> Je suis désolé tu n' est pas le type qui doit jugé bon un prix ou non...



Et moins cher que gratuit ce serait mieux aussi.

Contrairement à toi, j'estimes que tout travail mérite salaire et que donc les personnes qui ont participé à l'élaboration d'un album méritent d'être payer. Et ça en fait du monde.
Et considérer que 4  c'est trop cher pour un album, c'est franchement insultant pour ceux qui le font.
Et après, c'est une histoire de goût. Autant je trouve normal de payer 15  pour l'album d'un artiste que j'aime, autant l'intégrale de Céline Dion même gratis, je n'en voudrais pas.


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Il ne faut pas mélanger les séries TV et la musique. Ce sont des secteurs très différents et qui réagissent différemment au piratage. Par exemple, en musique, oui, quelque part Hadopi, une loi française, va protéger des industries étrangères, en particulier les US (car nous sommes nombreux a prendre la musique d'artistes UK et US principalement). Mais en ce qui concerne les séries, si tout le monde les regarde en streaming dès leur sorties aux US, quel intérêt pour une chaine française d'acheter les droits de diffusion après ? (même si ils feraient bien d'arrêter leur horrible doublage FR ). Il faut repenser la production.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et c'est évidemment pour ça que quand je tape sur google le nom d'une artiste que j'adore qui peine à vendre les 1000 premiers exemplaires de son 2ème album (dédicassés et numérotés par elle, preuve qu'elle ne se fout pas de la gueule de son public), google me propose, très bien placé, des liens vers des torents pour télécharger ses albums.
> Et malheureusement, c'est loin d'être la seule petite artiste à se faire flouer de la sorte par des gens de ton espèce.



C'est pas parce que on peut la téléchargé que effectivement beaucoup de monde télécharge son titre ou a défaut l'écoute.

Ensuite pour ta gouverne je n'ai aucun logiciel pour télécharger en torrent ni en P2P.

téléchargement illégal ou pas, sa a toujours était difficil de percer dans se millieu et c'est pas après HADOPI II qu'elle va forcement avoir du succès ton artiste.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas parce que moins de 4 euros pour un CD c' est indécent??
> Je suis désolé tu n' est pas le type qui doit jugé bon un prix ou non...
> Les musiciens peuvent avoir d' autres revenus complémentaires avec les spectacles et autres...





pithiviers a dit:


> Et moins cher que gratuit ce serait mieux aussi.
> 
> Contrairement à toi, j'estimes que tout travail mérite salaire et que donc les personnes qui ont participé à l'élaboration d'un album méritent d'être payer. Et ça en fait du monde.
> Et considérer que 4 &#8364; c'est trop cher pour un album, c'est franchement insultant pour ceux qui le font.
> Et après, c'est une histoire de goût. Autant je trouve normal de payer 15 &#8364; pour l'album d'un artiste que j'aime, autant l'intégrale de Céline Dion même gratis, je n'en voudrais pas.



Vous fatiguez pas, les deux, là...
La part la plus importante du prix d'un CD ou d'un bouquin...
Est reversée au diffuseur/distributeur...


----------



## mpergand (17 Janvier 2010)

*Sauvons les droits d'auteurs !*

Bon, là on va parler du filtrage, très à la mode en ce moment et y a plein de moyens de le faire:
- filtrage DNS
- filtrage IP
- filtrage BGP (trifouillage dans les adresses de routage)

et le fin du fin: le Deep Packet Inspection !
Ici, il s'agit d'analyser chaque paquet de données circulant sur internet et tout ça en temps réel ! Totalement délirant ! Même la NSA ne le fait pas, elle se contente de stocker les données, mais elle les traite en différées.
Chaque FAI aurait donc l'obligation d'installer ce système centralisé de filtrage. Si un marqueur quelconque est présent dans un paquet, celui-ci est éliminé.

Donc si j'envoie le dernier tube à la mode à un pote, si le fichier est marqué, il sera bloqué par le FAI.
Maintenant, si j'achète ce même morceau sur iTunes ou que je l'écoute sur Deezer ou une WebRadio à l'étranger, ça passe ?
Comment ça marche ? Y a une liste blanche des sites autorisés, y a contre signal ajouté pour passer le filtre ?
Très compliqué tout ça et au final on aura un magnifique exemple de système autobloquant.

Et puis que ce passe-t-il en cas d'erreur, j'ai envoyé un fichier super important à un collègue de travail, il ne l'a jamais reçu, qui est responsable ?

De toute les façons, pour passer le filtrage, j'envoie un fichier zippé à mon pote et c'est marre (bien sûr tout ça ne fonctionne que si les données sont envoyées en clair)

Et puis se pose la question de la légalité de tout ça. Pour la Poste les choses sont claires, elle n'a pas le droit de regarder mon courrier. Et pour les FAI, ont-ils le droit de scruter mes mails, les fichiers que j'envoie à mes amis ? C'est privé non ?

Le problème dans tout ça, c'est que l'on met la charrue avant les bufs !
On voudrait m'imposer des devoirs sur internet alors que je ne connais pas mes droits.
Pas de droits, pas de devoirs.
C'est pourtant simple.

Amis législateurs: au boulot !


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas parce que moins de 4 euros pour un CD c' est indécent??
> Je suis désolé tu n' est pas le type qui doit jugé bon un prix ou non...
> Les musiciens peuvent avoir d' autres revenus complémentaires avec les spectacles et autres...



Comme dans tout marché, c'est le public qui fera sa loi (idéalement), en achetant ou n'achetant pas un "produit". Si le public estime que 4, c'est trop cher , il n'achètera pas. C'est lui qui en décidera par son acte d'achat. Et si la production derrière et ses investissement autant financiers qu'artistiques ne sont pas remboursés, c'est que ça été mal fait. Et dans ce cas, on fait autre chose ou ça s'arrête. Il faut arrêter de mettre le couteau sous la gorge au public en lui demandant de payer 15 un album "sinon l'artiste mourra..tralala"

Si j'achète tous mes CD et DVD d'occasion sur eBay, je ne suis pas hors la loi, et pourtant je ne participe aucunement à la création et ne verse pas un rond aux artistes. Bizarre hein ?
Par contre le MP3 acheté légalement sur internet et même sans DRM, je ne peux pas le revendre.


----------



## F118I4 (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et moins cher que gratuit ce serait mieux aussi.
> 
> Contrairement à toi, j'estimes que tout travail mérite salaire et que donc les personnes qui ont participé à l'élaboration d'un album méritent d'être payer. Et ça en fait du monde.
> Et considérer que 4 &#8364; c'est trop cher pour un album, c'est franchement insultant pour ceux qui le font.
> Et après, c'est une histoire de goût. Autant je trouve normal de payer 15 &#8364; pour l'album d'un artiste que j'aime, autant l'intégrale de Céline Dion même gratis, je n'en voudrais pas.


La tu rêves clairement...
J' ai jamais dit que tout travail ne mérite pas salaire!
Un cent c' est un cent on ne crache pas dessus je suis désolé...
Je fais des spectacles gratuits tous les ans (encore un hier) et voilà je me sens pas insulté quand on me paie pas, il faut peut être arrêter de nous regarder de haut genre "15 euros c' est le prix que ça vaut pour un bon album..."
Sérieux tu déconnes gavé!
Le ciné, les dvd etc... sont bien trop chères, les albums aussi sont bien trop chères après cela reste mon point de vue!


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Vous fatiguez pas, les deux, là...
> La part la plus importante du prix d'un CD ou d'un bouquin...
> Est reversée au diffuseur/distributeur...



Exact. Si les artistes s'autoproduisaient un peu plus, je télécharge illégalement leur album (ou alors ils le donnent sur leur site) Il me suffit de leur verser 2 via paypal sur leur site pour que l'artiste empoche plus qu'avec sa maison de disque et son réseau de distrib traditionnel.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Si j'achète tous mes CD et DVD d'occasion sur eBay, je ne suis pas hors la loi, et pourtant je ne participe aucunement à la création et ne verse pas un rond aux artistes. Bizarre hein ?



Pourtant ça me semble la logique même. Un CD acheté d'occasions n'aura toujours qu'un seul et unique possesseur. Ce même album mis a disposition sur un plate-forme illégale de téléchargement pourra entrainer des milliers de contre-façons.
La différence entre marché de l'occasion et piratage me semblait évidente, mais certains refusent de la voir.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> La tu rêves clairement...
> J' ai jamais dit que tout travail ne mérite pas salaire!
> Un cent c' est un cent on ne crache pas dessus je suis désolé...
> Je fais des spectacles gratuits tous les ans (encore un hier) et voilà je me sens pas insulté quand on me paie pas, il faut peut être arrêter de nous regarder de haut genre "15 euros c' est le prix que ça vaut pour un bon album..."
> ...



A paris le café peut être à 4&#8364;50, en gros tu choisis entre un café et 1/3 d'un album


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Et la difference entre enregistrer un clip ( ce qui est légal ) sur un magnétoscope numérique et télécharger le clip illégalement, elle est ou la différence ?



Et c'est quoi le rapport?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Et c'est quoi le rapport?



J'ai supprimé  mais tu as répondu trop vite  et en plus j'avais trouvé la réponse a ma question.

C'est qui l'artiste que tu protèges ?


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Pourtant ça me semble la logique même. Un CD acheté d'occasions n'aura toujours qu'un seul et unique possesseur. Ce même album mis a disposition sur un plate-forme illégale de téléchargement pourra entrainer des milliers de contre-façons.
> La différence entre marché de l'occasion et piratage me semblait évidente, mais certains refusent de la voir.



Non. Une personne achète l'album neuf (argent redistribué aux ayants droits, pas plus de 2), l'écoute,  puis le revend (plus cher que 2 quand même), les autres personnes qui l'auront ne paieront plus rien aux artistes ni a qui que ce soit sinon l'ancien propriétaire. Disons que si le CD passe entre 4 mains, c'est qu'une seule personne qui aura payé les droits. (d'où ma distinction avec les MP3 légaux où nous devons repayer à chaque fois). Donc à part les nouveautés, difficiles a trouver en occasion, si je n'achète que des CD d'occasion, je ne suis pas hors la loi, et j'aurais bien 400 CD chez moi, je n'aurais jamais donné un sou a l'industrie. 

Internet est juste un coefficient multiplicateur de ce phénomène. Une personne l'achète, et tout le monde en profite très rapidement. Mais, de toute manière, on ne peut pas interdire Internet, ni le nationaliser comme le voudrait le député UMP Jacques Myard. Donc il faut avancer vers de nouveaux modèles et non pas interdire le téléchargement qui constituerait un retour en arrière sans changer l'industrie dans sa logique préhistorique.


----------



## hammondinside (17 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Fin du débat en ce qui me concerne. Tant que tu n'auras pas admis, comme dit un peu plus haut, et de nombreuses fois depuis le début, qu'être contre hadopi n'implique pas être pour le piratage...




mais je l'admets parfaitement, je constate seulement que pas mal de pirates sont contre hadopi uniquement pour garder leur confort de pirates et non pour défendre des libertés dont ils ne comprennent même pas le sens...

Qu'il y ait ensuite des purs et durs anti hadopi sans arrière pensée pirate, c'est évident, j'en connais...mais c'est une infime minorité....malheureusement.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> mais je l'admets parfaitement, je constate seulement que pas mal de pirates sont contre hadopi uniquement pour garder leur confort de pirates et non pour défendre des libertés dont ils ne comprennent même pas le sens...


Surtout ils s'en cognent complètement, les moyens de la détourner étant connus et faciles à mettre en oeuvre.


hammondinside a dit:


> Qu'il y ait ensuite des purs et durs anti hadopi sans arrière pensée pirate, c'est évident, j'en connais...mais c'est une infime minorité....malheureusement.



Du coup tu oublies l'immense majorité qui croit au bien fondé de la loi. Pour avoir discuté d'Hadopi 1 en famille ou avec des collègues, je peux te dire que je n'ai réussi à convaincre que les seconds des dangers et de l'inutilité de la loi, parce que eux sont informaticiens. Quant aux autres, il n'ont reconnu la validité de mes arguments sur la dangerosité qu'après l'avis du conseil constitutionnel.


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> mais je l'admets parfaitement, je constate seulement que pas mal de pirates sont contre hadopi uniquement pour garder leur confort de pirates et non pour défendre des libertés dont ils ne comprennent même pas le sens...
> 
> Qu'il y ait ensuite des purs et durs anti hadopi sans arrière pensée pirate, c'est évident, j'en connais...mais c'est une infime minorité....malheureusement.



Je viens seulement de voir ton site, et je trouve ce que tu fais tout à fait remarquable (j'aime beaucoup ce type d'ambiance studio comme lieu d'apprentissage). Le seul orgue que j'ai pour ma part, n'est pas Hammond mais un Yamaha Electone C-55 dont je ne sais quoi en faire. (j'adore les instruments, je les collectionnerai rien que pour le plaisir des yeux).

J'espère cependant ne pas figurer dans ta liste de : " pirates sont contre hadopi uniquement pour garder leur confort de pirates et non pour défendre des libertés dont ils ne comprennent même pas le sens...". Je travaille en effet dans le milieu et ça serait balot pour ma part de me tirer une balle dans le pied. Il s'agit de réfléchir ensemble a de nouveaux modèles (4ème ou 5ème fois que je la sors), en prenant conscience des réalités. Il ne suffit pas de râler parce que les usages changent et que le systeme traditionnel est plus qu'obsolète. Il suffit de voir la dernière loi en vigueur seulement maintenant : Hadopi. Qui ne finalement ne servira à rien, je pense que tout le monde maintenant en est convaincu. Evidemment, il ne faut pas rester dans cette situation, alors désormais regardons devant nous ce que l'on peut ou pas faire.

Personne n'a toujours relevé dans mes posts le très bon site Airtist.com ? Je discute régulièrement avec son fondateur et il pourrait s'avérer très prometteur si le système qu'il désire mettre en place fonctionnera. (je ne peux pas plus développer à ce sujet et vous me comprendrez).

Je suis persuadé qu'il existe un modèle gagnant gagnant, où tout le monde y trouverait son compte (public-artistes). Mais ça ne sera pas facile à mettre en place avec les intermediaires-dinosaures français et les institutions inadaptées a la philosophie de l'ère numérique.

---------- Post added at 20h14 ---------- Previous post was at 20h07 ----------

Désolé, je me rends compte en me relisant à quel point j'ai une mauvaise écriture, celle qui ne facilite en rien la bonne transmission de ma pensée. Si certains bloquent sur certaines de mes phrases, veuillez m'en excuser, je vais essayer de faire des efforts.

Je précise cela, car certains relèvent dans mes posts de petits détails facilement attaquable et en oublie le reste.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je viens seulement de voir ton site, et je trouve ce que tu fais tout à fait remarquable (j'aime beaucoup ce type d'ambiance studio comme lieu d'apprentissage). Le seul orgue que j'ai pour ma part, n'est pas Hammond mais un Yamaha Electone C-55 dont je ne sais quoi en faire. (j'adore les instruments, je les collectionnerai rien que pour le plaisir des yeux).
> 
> J'espère cependant ne pas figurer dans ta liste de : " pirates sont contre hadopi uniquement pour garder leur confort de pirates et non pour défendre des libertés dont ils ne comprennent même pas le sens...". Je travaille en effet dans le milieu et ça serait balot pour ma part de me tirer une balle dans le pied. Il s'agit de réfléchir ensemble a de nouveaux modèles (4ème ou 5ème fois que je la sors), en prenant conscience des réalités. Il ne suffit pas de râler parce que les usages changent et que le systeme traditionnel est plus qu'obsolète. Il suffit de voir la dernière loi en vigueur seulement maintenant : Hadopi. Qui ne finalement ne servira à rien, je pense que tout le monde maintenant en est convaincu. Evidemment, il ne faut pas rester dans cette situation, alors désormais regardons devant nous ce que l'on peut ou pas faire.
> 
> ...



C'est un beau point de vue mais utopiste.

La loi a toujours été en retard sur l'informatique, ( ce qui est compréhensible au passage ), et se sera souvent comme sa. Mais les gens derrière les ministres ( les informaticiens ) sont loin d'être des quiches mais bon.  Je l'ai trouve beaucoup trop sous estimé.


----------



## hammondinside (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Non. Une personne achète l'album neuf (argent redistribué aux ayants droits, pas plus de 2), l'écoute,  puis le revend (plus cher que 2 quand même), les autres personnes qui l'auront ne paieront plus rien aux artistes ni a qui que ce soit sinon l'ancien propriétaire. Disons que si le CD passe entre 4 mains, c'est qu'une seule personne qui aura payé les droits. (d'où ma distinction avec les MP3 légaux où nous devons repayer à chaque fois). Donc à part les nouveautés, difficiles a trouver en occasion, si je n'achète que des CD d'occasion, je ne suis pas hors la loi, et j'aurais bien 400 CD chez moi, je n'aurais jamais donné un sou a l'industrie.
> 
> Internet est juste un coefficient multiplicateur de ce phénomène. Une personne l'achète, et tout le monde en profite très rapidement. Mais, de toute manière, on ne peut pas interdire Internet, ni le nationaliser comme le voudrait le député UMP Jacques Myard. Donc il faut avancer vers de nouveaux modèles et non pas interdire le téléchargement qui constituerait un retour en arrière sans changer l'industrie dans sa logique préhistorique.



Les cd d'occaze ne rapportent peut être rien à l'artiste, si ce n'est un peu de notoriété, mais quand ses 1000 albums seront revendus en occaz....il faudra bien en faire retirer s'il n'est plus dispo....ou acheter sur l'itunes store....c'est de toute façon limité en nombre, ce qui n'est pas du tout le cas d'un fichier circulant sur les réseaux ....qui ne rapporte à personne, ne fait travailler personne...et donc...abîme les emplois...

Rien que le cd d'occaz fait bosser la poste, les fabriquants d'enveloppes, les transporteurs etc etc....le fichier numérique non payé, il fait quoi à part spolier les artistes et toutes les professions qui en vivent principalement ou partiellement?

on peut toujours parler prix etc etc...on l'a fait des milliers de fois...mais comme déjà dit, quand on se met à pirater des applis a 0,79....ça devient grave, car ce n'est ni culturel, ni artistique c'est utilitaire...et le plus souvent totalement superflu...et ça, quand on veut pas payer on s'en passe...

Le vrai problème c'est que peu de gens acceptent de se passer de biens qu'ils n'ont pas les moyens de consommer(c'est ce qu'ils disent en tout cas)....ils ont par contre tous les moyens nécessaires pour télécharger, copier, diffuser...on achète la bouteille, mais le contenu....!!!! et pourtant c'est bien le contenu le plus important non?

c'est toujours facile de donner des leçons à ceux qui fabriquent les contenus....les vrais spolliés c'est bien eux non?  et eux, il y laissent des plumes.....celui qui donne les leçons, par contre, n'a rien à craindre...et surtout rien à y perdre...ah si...s'il ne télécharge plus, il devra sortir le porte monnaie, mais rien ne l'oblige à écouter de la musique....rien ne l'empêche de réduire sa consommation.

Si 90% des conducteurs roulent à 120, ça veut dire qu'il faut accepter cette vitesse? si tout le monde boit au volant...ça veut dire qu'il faut autoriser la chose? 

Ce qui me désole le plus, ce n'est meme pas le telechargement....c'est le fait que ceux qui faisaient ça limite en cachette, se baladent maintenant sur les forums avec un faux uniforme de robin des bois....alors qu'ils ne sont que des auteurs de petits larcins masqués et sans prendre le moindre risque....Robins des noix oui....

Le téléchargement légal est plus que disponible et c'est un combat d'arrière garde que de dire encore qu'il n'existe pas, tout le monde est en vente sur internet et par des centaines de sites, alors le numéro sur l'adaptation....il va être temps de changer de chanson.

Tu nous dit : "Internet est juste un coefficient multiplicateur de ce phénomène. Une personne l'achète, et tout le monde en profite très rapidement"

permet moi de traduire de manière différente....une personne l'achète et les autres le vole!!! et l'album qui a couté 100.000 , fait....UNE vente...

et le nouveau modèle c'est quoi??? qu'on rigolent tous ensembles...la micence globale ....vaste fumisterie irréalisable vu les différences de droits et de législation dans chaque pays..impossible à répartir équitablement....et surtout parfaitement injuste si elle devenait obligatoire...l'achat lui est facultatif.

Nous avons des centaines de moyens d'acquérir légalement des oeuvres qui nous plaisent et sans bouger le cul de notre fauteuil...et à des prix vraiment intéressants...que faut il de plus?

ah oui la légalisation de comportements malhonnêtes....et puis quoi encore?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h18 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Je viens seulement de voir ton site, et je trouve ce que tu fais tout à fait remarquable (j'aime beaucoup ce type d'ambiance studio comme lieu d'apprentissage). Le seul orgue que j'ai pour ma part, n'est pas Hammond mais un Yamaha Electone C-55 dont je ne sais quoi en faire. (j'adore les instruments, je les collectionnerai rien que pour le plaisir des yeux).
> 
> J'espère cependant ne pas figurer dans ta liste de : " pirates sont contre hadopi uniquement pour garder leur confort de pirates et non pour défendre des libertés dont ils ne comprennent même pas le sens...". Je travaille en effet dans le milieu et ça serait balot pour ma part de me tirer une balle dans le pied. Il s'agit de réfléchir ensemble a de nouveaux modèles (4ème ou 5ème fois que je la sors), en prenant conscience des réalités. Il ne suffit pas de râler parce que les usages changent et que le systeme traditionnel est plus qu'obsolète. Il suffit de voir la dernière loi en vigueur seulement maintenant : Hadopi. Qui ne finalement ne servira à rien, je pense que tout le monde maintenant en est convaincu. Evidemment, il ne faut pas rester dans cette situation, alors désormais regardons devant nous ce que l'on peut ou pas faire.
> 
> ...



AH maintenant on peut commencer à discuter


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est un beau point de vue mais utopiste.
> 
> La loi a toujours été en retard sur l'informatique, ( ce qui est compréhensible au passage ), et se sera souvent comme sa. Mais les gens derrière les ministres ( les informaticiens ) sont loin d'être des quiches mais bon.  Je l'ai trouve beaucoup trop sous estimé.



T'y es presque ! Prend en quote mon paragraphe précédent, il est plus intéressant !

---------- Post added at 20h35 ---------- Previous post was at 20h23 ----------

Et oui, en tant que consommateur, je me défends. (D'ailleurs je repète encore et encore que j'ai bien beau télécharger, je n'achète pas moins, voire plus que ceux qui téléchargent pas) 
Après si j'étais à la place de Hammondinside, j'aurais surement le même discours que lui. Il n'a pas tort sur tout evidemment. C'est une question de point de vue.  Le numérique doit nous amener a repenser le droit d'auteur et non éternellement essayer de l'adapter. La situation aujourd'hui est pire que celle d'Internet Explorer, un gros Bug, une faille de sécurité, qui fait que tout le monde plonge dans la brèche du tout gratuit (vanté par les FAI qui s'en servait de pub il y a quelques années) et les artistes criant panique pour leur oeuvres. 

@hammondinside : Encore une fois, je travaille actuellement sur un nouveau schéma. Je fais partie de ceux qui "créent les contenus", je suis un futur producteur. Crois tu que j'ai envie de tirer une balle dans le pied ? Je profite bien du téléchargement chez moi mais comment crois tu que je vais tirer mon salaire ? Je suis moi-même intermittent du spectacle actuellement, dur à croire non ? On est tous dans la même merde et il faudrait arrêter de taper sur les mauvaises personnes. (je vais devoir remplacer mon avatar bientôt par un sabre et par  "Daphone pirate" si ça continue...)


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> T'y es presque ! Prend en quote mon paragraphe précédent, il est plus intéressant !




Je l'ai prit, c'est un débat intéressant, cependant je pense que la nature humaine et l'attrait par certains de l'argent, va à l'encontre d'un concept gagnant/gagnant. Mais plus un concept de profit. D'ailleurs si il voulait enlevé du passage devant le juge, c'était pour pas "boucher" les tribunaux. 

Qui vont l'être ou risque de l'être si HADOPI II est appliqué.


----------



## hammondinside (17 Janvier 2010)

tiens une éxpérience rigolote...à chaque fois que logic pro fait une mise a jour meme mineure, on a des posts et des posts pour en parler.

Cette fois logic vient de se mettre a jour en 64 bits natifs comme mainstage le même jour....mais en invalidant pas mal de logiciels piratés utilisant des clés de serial seeker ou autre (oui oui je connais ) ...le serial nouveau commence à circuler, mais voilà.....sur 3 forums nous sommes 2 à pouvoir causer de ce nouveau logic 64bits....les 2 enregistrés!!!

allez ça va venir, dès que le serial sera partout, on pourra enfin parler de logic audio pro 9.1 et de main stage.

S'il font ça pour FCS quand il passera en 4 natif....on sera 3 ou 4 a discuter pendant au moins 2 semaines....

Et moi qui pensait que le passage en 64 bits du logiciel de son apple était un évènement....eh bien je suis déçu


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je l'ai prit, c'est un débat intéressant, cependant je pense que la nature humaine et l'attrait par certains de l'argent, va à l'encontre d'un concept gagnant/gagnant. Mais plus un concept de profit. D'ailleurs si il voulait enlevé du passage devant le juge, c'était pour pas "boucher" les tribunaux.
> 
> Qui vont l'être ou risque de l'être si HADOPI II est appliqué.



Exact, après j'espère que son concept gagnant gagnant fonctionnera à son échelle du moins..à suivre ! 


Rien n'est perdu..


----------



## Hellix06 (17 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Let le nouveau modèle c'est quoi??? qu'on rigolent tous ensembles...la micence globale ....vaste fumisterie irréalisable vu les différences de droits et de législation dans chaque pays..impossible à répartir équitablement....et surtout parfaitement injuste si elle devenait obligatoire...l'achat lui est facultatif.



Dans ce cas, ils attendent quoi les artistes a gogo survitaminés à la cervelle de baboin pour quitter leur majors? Ils attendent quoi pour vendre des titres ou ils touchent 75% du prix de vente hein?

Vous savez quoi, plus ça avance, plus je me dis un truc: on ne changera pas les pirates, c'est un fait, comme on ne change pas la nature de l'homme.

Alors les artistes, ils doivent faire quoi? Ben comme le dirait Darwin, évoluer ou crever. Si la licence globale vous fait tant marrer, ben soit vous trouvez une solution valable qui fera pas chier la mémé qui c'est fait piraté son wifi, soit vous crevez. Et la tout le monde sera dans la merde: artistes, pirates, et acheteurs honnêtes.

Après tout, si aucun artiste ne se manifeste contre, c'est que le modèle HADOPI aura été le bon. Si vous dites rien quand on vous enfile, c'est que vous aimez ça, non?
Le plus drôle c'est quand on voit des pseudos-artistes comme diam's qui sont pour HADOPI alors qu'ils ne toucheront pas un rond grâce a cette loi. De 1 elle perd les ados qui téléchargent, de 2 elle perd les autres ados a trainer avec la famille Sarko. Je dis les ados parce que je vois mal une grand-mêre écouter ce genre de musique.

Soutenir cette loi en tant qu'artiste, c'est dire indirectement: ma gueule et mon salaire compte plus que la liberté individuelle de chacun, et si il y a un pirate dans un immeuble, autant faire péter le quartier entier pour être sur de le chopper, sans vérifier qu'il ne se soit pas barré avant. 
Allez je sais que j'ai la métaphore facile mais bon c'est ce qui est en train de se passer. Et ça n'émeut pas grand monde. Quand j'en parle autour de moi, les gens disent "ah ça veut dire qu'on pourra plus pirater?", sans se soucier de la dangerosité d'une telle loi.

Je le dis, le redis et le dis encore. On ne changera pas les pirates, maintenant c'est aux artistes de changer pour que les mentalités évoluent, en ayant des prix bas, tout en gagnant plus.

Je suis désolé, mais je vois mal un ado, sans salaire qui vit dans la banlieue remplir les 16Go de son iPod légalement vu le prix des titres. Pourtant, chacun en a un, et souvent ils sont bien remplis. Alors, sachant que les plus gros consommateurs de musique n'ont pas de salaire, comment éviter le piratage avec des titres à 1,29 (le plus pourraves et les plus appréciés du coup), alors qu'ils pourraient être vendus 20 cts si les majors et les diverses sangsues ne s'en foutaient pas plein les poches tout en rapportant plus aux artistes?


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

_"*La copie privée (l 122-5, 2° cpi)*

La loi organise une liberté de reproduction de l'&#339;uvre uniquement destinée à l'usage privé du copiste. En contrepartie, elle accorde aux auteurs et aux ayants-droit une rémunération compensatoire prélevée sur les ventes de supports de reproduction vierge (CD, DVD, Cassettes&#8230.

L'opinion dominante est que, pour que la copie soit licite, sa source doit l'être aussi. Ainsi la copie privée d'un morceau de musique licitement diffusé par une webradio est valable, alors que la copie d'un fichier musical MP3 diffusé sans le consentement de son auteur sur un réseau de peer to peer ne le serait pas.

L'usager de l'&#339;uvre doit de plus copier lui même l'&#339;uvre ou avec un matériel de reproduction lui appartenant. Ce qui exclut une nouvelle fois les procédés de peer to peer du champ d'application de la copie privée puisque l'ordinateur serveur n'appartient pas au copiste.

Enfin, l'usage privé exclut l'utilisation professionnelle ou collective de l'&#339;uvre, qui ne devra en conséquence pas sortir du cercle de famille. 
Ainsi la copie d'une &#339;uvre à destination des élèves d'une classe ne pourra-t-elle pas bénéficier de cette exception." _
___________________
Je vais me mettre a enregistrer mes web radios alors et on ne m'accusera plus de piratage !!

Alala, si les solutions au piratage étaient si simples...

---------- Post added at 21h18 ---------- Previous post was at 21h15 ----------




			
				hammondinside a dit:
			
		

> Let le nouveau modèle c'est quoi??? qu'on rigolent tous ensembles...la micence globale ....vaste fumisterie irréalisable vu les différences de droits et de législation dans chaque pays..impossible à répartir équitablement....et surtout parfaitement injuste si elle devenait obligatoire...l'achat lui est facultatif.



@Hellix06 :Tout à fait pertinent. Quelques nuances a apporter toutefois : Les "pirates", c'est la majorité des internautes aujourd'hui (ça fait mal au cul hein !), c'est le public des concerts , c'est pour certains ceux qui vont encore acheter a la Fnac, etc.. Nous sommes envahis ! 

 Je rajouterai au quote de Hammondinside qu'il ne s'agissait pas du tout de la licence globale, mais bien d'autre chose....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> Je suis désolé, mais je vois mal un ado, sans salaire qui vit dans la banlieue remplir les 16Go de son iPod légalement vu le prix des titres. Pourtant, chacun en a un, et souvent ils sont bien remplis. Alors, sachant que les plus gros consommateurs de musique n'ont pas de salaire, comment éviter le piratage avec des titres à 1,29&#8364; (le plus pourraves et les plus appréciés du coup), alors qu'ils pourraient être vendus 20 cts si les majors et les diverses sangsues ne s'en foutaient pas plein les poches tout en rapportant plus aux artistes?



Les jeunes piratent parce que les albums sont trop cher?
N'importe quoi. Ils téléchargent parce que ça ne coûte rien. Ils se sont habitués au gratuit et que tu proposerais des albums à 1&#8364; ça ne changerait rien.
Je n'ai jamais acheté autant de CD que lorsque j'étais lycéen et étudiant et je n'avais pas de salaire (en dehors des jobs d'été) et les Cd coutaient le double d'aujourd'hui (plus proche de 20&#8364; que de 8 pour ceux qui trouvent que 4 &#8364; pour un CD c'est hors de prix). Alors dire que les jeunes piratent parce que les albums sont trop cher, ça me fait marrer. Mais à l'époque on claquait pas 50&#8364; par mois en abonnement téléphone avec accès internet. Et c'était il y a 10-15 ans.


----------



## hammondinside (17 Janvier 2010)

Daphone, je te souhaite et je nous souhaite que tu trouves une solution acceptables pour le monde artistique en général, mais vu le monde qui est sur le coup depuis qq années, j'ai un léger doute, car, dès que la moindre solution est proposée...payante, même ridiculement basse....c'est le refus total.

Si l'idée est de vendre sur des plates formes hors du système actuel et en gardant les droits....c'est un voeu pieux, mais des centaines ont éssayés sans le moindre succès....seul le gratuit total fonctionne et dans ce cas qui va payer?

la seule solution envisageable pour les habitué de la piraterie, c'est qu'on leur propose là même chose, sans payer, et légale.....d'ou l'impasse depuis plus de 3 ans.

De mon coté, j'ai tenté qq trucs, dont bien entendu la vente directe mais celle ci ne fonctionne que pour mon dvd, car il contient des trucs indispensables à tous les possesseurs d'orgue hammond et rien n'avait été fait là dessus...de plus, 2 DVD double couche de 3 heures chacun, une fois compréssés....on ne voit plus les mini fils résistifs et autre sur lesquels le technicien intervient à la loupe...du coup, les versions pirates sont limite non utilisables et les acheteurs viennent commander....

Donc pour ça, ça fonctionne, mais par contre pour les cd....que dalle...même si ça se vend pas mal du tout sur l'apple store et autres, et à des prix plutot sérrés...il existe des tas de moyens d'acheter directement aux artistes qui font tout dans ce cas pour pratiquer des prix trés bas....mais ça ne donne pas grand chose.

Le problème dans tout ce marché, c'est qu'on est bien loin du gagnant/gagnant, mais trés proche du menteur/menteur...Presque tout ce que demandaient les internautes il y a 5 ans est là....et le piratage augmente!

Il y a malheureusement un monde entre les affirmations d'intentions et la réalité....et ceux qui se plaignaient du manque de services proposés sur le net qui impliquait leur comportement  de pirates....n'ont plus rien à dire sauf à trouver LE film ou L'album qui n'a pas été réédité....mais bon, 99,99% est dispo en musique...le ciné, ça vient....

Le vrai problème serait donc de trouver des financements autres que par ceux qui consomment....mais là, je ne marche plus dans la combine, la pub c'est insupportable et je ne vois pas d'autre possibilité....

Chaque FAI y va de son petit catalogue acheté à bas prix, mais c'est assez triste.... et les artistes gagnent encore moins ...genre deezer....

Le cinema a surement une chance tant que la 3D n'est pas piratable....mais pour la musique c'est mort ...je pensais que la super qualité audio ou des mixes en 5+1 en 24/96...voir mieux serait une solution,mais là aussi, la qualité audio et les formats mutlipistes n'intéressent personne....c'est le MP3 au mini casque qui tient le haut du pavé....belle évolution par rapport aux années 80 et 90, c'est la première fois que la qualité audio régresse depuis l'invention de l'enregistrement...le low cost et le bas de gamme triomphe, les HP d'ordis ont remplacés les cabasses du salon et le 24 bits 96khz est tombé à l'eau supplanté par le MP3 plus ou moins foireux.

Le reste suivra...les prods, les zicos etc etc....avec un peu de retard sur l'industrie...on aura du mal dans 10 ou 20 ans a trouver des zicos capables d'enregistrer autre chose que 3 accords et une boite à rythmes...le niveau des zicos en a déjà pris un sacré coup depuis 5 ou 6 ans...je le constate en séance ou des "pros" ont du mal a faire en 6 ou 8 heures ce que nous faisions en 30 mn avec technique et métier....à la limite, maintenant, quand on arrive au piano en jouant à un niveau...un peu élevé....ces zicos nous regardent de travers en disant que seule la belle note compte....la fameuse belle note au bon endroit qui remplace toutes celles d'oscar peterson...

Le nivellement par le bas est bel et bien là, et le pire c'est que ça marche....et personne ne rale...je sais que je disgresse, mais quand on avait 100 albums, ou même 500, on les connaissait bien, on les bossait et ça donnait des résultats...aujourd'hui on survole tout en qq minutes...ah ouais, j'connais....et on passe au suivant....trop de musique tue la musique....trop de biens implique qu'on n'en profite pas réellement.

Dommage, je pensais que l'homme était là pour progresser...les élites progressent, la technique progresse....mais le savoir general s'effondre et l'effort devient une tare...le pirate brille auprés de ses potes....le légaliste passe pour un con....

D'un autre coté ça a des avantages, car les vieux cons comme moi (50 balais quand même) sont plutot noyés de boulot...alors qu'on devraient être remplacés depuis longtemps par de meilleurs et plus efficaces que nous....ça m'inquiète!

Pour la première fois depuis 10 ans, je viens de tomber sur un clarinettiste italien de 20 ans absolument génial....mais voilà, il vient de sicile, il a appris classiquement et a bossé avec une centaine d'albums et qq aebersold (cd d'accompagnement jazz, ou on peut switcher le piano ou la batterie pour travailler à sa place) ....à l'ancienne....et là, ça fait mal.

voilà, j'ai pas pu m'empecher  c'est pas bien méchant....et je souhaite que ceux qui lisent ce post, sachent bien que mon but n'est pas de radoter qu'avant c'était mieux....mais de me désoler d'une baisse de niveau due à l'abondance et à une facilité proche de celle du synthé arrangeur automatique, par rapport à un véritable orchestre de pros.(c'est une image).
J'aimerai que tout le monde progresse dans la connaissance, j'aimerai que le niveau monte, j'aimerai qu'un max de gens aient accès à la musique....et à sa pratique...

En fin de compte, je ne fais que souhaiter une evolution générale vers plus de culture et de connaissances, et je ne fais que constater l'inverse...parc e que l'abondance, implique le survol...et le survol, c'est du mauvais amateurisme.

Je n'ose imaginer de nos jours, s'il fallait revenir à une informatique moins grand public...y'aurait plus grand monde...la simplification est la règle, l'ipod a 3 boutons fait un carton et du bien meilleur matos rempli de possibilité ne se vend pas...car il faut un peu d'apprentissage et lire la notice!!!

On fabrique un monde de  neuneus...mais des neuneus contents et fiers de l'être.....là aussi il fut un temps on on admirait la connaissance et la compétence....aujourd'hui, les nains croyent qu'en coupant les jambes des grands...ça va les faire grandir!!! que nenni! ça fait pleins de nains et c'est tout...lissage, nivellement par le bas...

Quand on a un CD par mois, on l'écoute et on connait vraiment...quand on en a 10 ou 20...qu'en reste t'il ??? un vague souvenir...dont on se contente, et qui est tout aussi rapidement effacé par un autre....non payé

Je suis ouvert à toute possibilité d'améliorer les choses, aux nouvelles idées, j'étais sur le net avec un site en 1989....c'était assez rare à l'époque...j'ai suivi, j'ai fait ce que j'ai pu pour mettre à dispo là ou il y avait de nouvelles choses à faire....mais j'ai vu la cata à partir du déploiement de l'adsl et là...que faire quand en face, le concurrent c'est le piratage????

Enfin, je crois que la solution du gratuit n'est pas bonne car ce qui ne se paye pas ne vaut rien....aussi bien pour un album que pour une psychanalyse...on ne donne de valeur qu'à ce qui a couté qq chose...du travail tout simplement !


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

@Hammondinside : Un grand merci pour ton post. Pour moi tu ne disgresses pas, tu donnes ton avis de musicien très interessant. Je comprend tout à fait où tu veux en venir. Cela fait des années d'ailleurs que je parle de "médiocrité musicale" autant sur la forme (écouteur bas de gamme, format MP3), mais aussi sur le fond ( écouter de la musique en faisant autre chose, dans le metro, au lieu d'avoir les cabasses dans le salon comme tu le dis).

En ce qui concerne le nivellement vers le bas, je suis d'accord également. Tout le monde apprend via internet. C'est un formidable outil pour savoir finalement "un petit peu sur tout" . J'espère qu'il restera de vrais spécialistes en qui on pourra faire confiance. Je ne vais pas passer tout ton post en revue comme ça, mais c'est un avis comme j'aime en lire.

En ce qui concerne le modèle, je ne peux en dire plus, ça n'a pas été tenté, mais disons que qui ne tente rien n'a rien. Peut-être la solution passera par l'adjonction de petits modèles. Il ne faut pas interdire aux masses, il faut les conduire là où on veut. L'argent ne s'est pas perdu en musique. Il s'est déplacé. Il faut repenser le processus de production d'un album>tournée. Je n'ai pas dit qu'on y perdraient pas quelques plumes au passage..

---------- Post added at 22h19 ---------- Previous post was at 22h16 ----------




pithiviers a dit:


> *Les jeunes piratent parce que les albums sont trop cher?
> N'importe quoi. Ils téléchargent parce que ça ne coûte rien. Ils se sont habitués au gratuit et que tu proposerais des albums à 1&#8364; ça ne changerait rien.*
> Je n'ai jamais acheté autant de CD que lorsque j'étais lycéen et étudiant et je n'avais pas de salaire (en dehors des jobs d'été) et les Cd coutaient le double d'aujourd'hui (plus proche de 20&#8364; que de 8 pour ceux qui trouvent que 4 &#8364; pour un CD c'est hors de prix). Alors dire que les jeunes piratent parce que les albums sont trop cher, ça me fait marrer. Mais à l'époque on claquait pas 50&#8364; par mois en abonnement téléphone avec accès internet. Et c'était il y a 10-15 ans.



Excuse moi de te dire ça, mais je te trouve très "rigide"...:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Excuse moi de te dire ça, mais je te trouve très "rigide"...:sleep:



Pas rigide, réaliste ou fataliste plutôt.
C'est vrai que je condamne le piratage de masse, surtout qu'aujourd'hui il existe beaucoup de solutions légales pour écouter gratuitement et légalement de la musique sur le net, ce qui était loin d'être le cas il y a quelques années.
Si le piratage pouvait se justifier il y a 5 ans, ce n'est plus le cas de nos jours.
Par contre, c'est évident que du coté des plate-forme légale de téléchargement il y a aussi de gros effort à faire. Payer près de 10  pour un album compressé (qui bien souvent peut se trouver moins cher dans sa forme physique dans le commerce) alors qu'aujourd'hui la taille des disques durs explose et les débits internet aussi, je ne trouves pas ça normal non plus. Je ne vois pas ce qui fait qu'on ne peut pas trouver d'albums au format numériques non compressés sur les sites légaux alors que malheureusement on les trouves sur les torrent.


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

J'accueille mieux en effet ce type d'argumentation. Si les sites légaux me propose du WAV PCM 44.1Khz 16bit (ou mieux si mieux enregistré en studio), alors là je serais intéressé.


----------



## Cleveland (17 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> J'accueille mieux en effet ce type d'argumentation. Si les sites légaux me propose du WAV PCM 44.1Khz 16bit (ou mieux si mieux enregistré en studio), alors là je serais intéressé.




Un exemple de ce format ? Désolé je connais pas


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Un exemple de ce format ? Désolé je connais pas



Tu prends un CD audio que tu  as chez toi et ça doit y ressembler.
C'est de la musique qui n'aura pas été compressée (genre mp3, aac ou wma).


----------



## daphone (17 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Un exemple de ce format ? Désolé je connais pas



Simplement la qualité CD... On a mis au point le format MP3 pour compresser le son, c'est à dire enlever des fréquences pour le rendre plus léger a transporter sur les réseaux et pour le stockage, au détriment de la qualité. Aujourd'hui avec les connexions ADSL et les disques durs de grandes capacité, les sites légaux pourraient revenir a ce format , apportant alors une valeur ajoutée (qui ramènerait a récupérer la qualité qu'on a perdu par le MP3).

Mais si ils ne le font pas, c'est que tout le monde s'est habitué a ce format. Les baladeurs MP3 dominent très largement le marché, et même si quelques uns d'entre eux sont compatible WAV, la plupart des personnes seraient amenées a réencoder le WAV en MP3... Autrement dit, inutile.

En même temps, écouter de la "musique" sur un HP mono d'un téléphone portable, encodé à moins de 128kb/s, le tout dans un RER bondé. Est ce que l'on peut appeler cela "écouter de la musique" ? 

Il faut retenir, depuis l'enregistrement de l'instrument au studio, jusqu'à tes oreilles, que la qualité sera égale au maillon de la chaine le plus faible.

Ah j'aimais le temps des MiniDisc... On enregistrait à la volée ce qu'on voulait avec une bonne qualité !

Bon je vous laisse, je vais aller me choisir un DVD dans ma collection achetée intégralement légalement, pour me le matter sur un vidéoprojecteur lui aussi légal, avec des HP légaux. Demain j'irai au ciné en bon pirate que je suis.


----------



## Cleveland (17 Janvier 2010)

Merci


----------



## boodou (18 Janvier 2010)

Je ne sais pas exactement comment répondre aux grosses tartines postées ces derniers temps, je ne suis pas certain de pouvoir exprimer clairement ce que je pense du sujet, mais à la volée certaines réflexions me viennent à l'esprit.
(je travaille dans l'image mais je connais également des gens qui travaillent dans le son)

Le "c'était mieux avant", car il s'agit bien de cela ne soyons pas dupe, n'apportera aucune solution.
La médiocrité ambiante, l'abaissement du niveau, à différentes époques et pour différents domaines (lors de périodes de changements) on entend toujours la même rengaine.

On confond industrie et culture depuis le départ, et cette confusion a été pointée à maintes reprises, et elle revient cycliquement dans la discussion, inévitable.

Comment vivaient les musiciens avant l'invention de l'enregistrement, de sa reproduction et de sa vente ? Ah oui, ils jouaient, ils faisaient des concerts, ils étaient moins nombreux à faire ce métier &#8230; bref c'était un secteur qui ne s'était pas industrialisé.
Le secteur s'est industrialisé et a rapporté beaucoup d'argent, et pas seulement aux artistes, et pas toujours à ceux qui l'auraient mérités, et quand les vinyles, les K7, les CD se vendaient comme des petits pains, il y avait pourtant beaucoup de bons artistes exclus du système de production &#8230; Et ce secteur subit maintenant des changements, et ces changements ne sont pas du fait des méchants consommateurs qui veulent du gratuit, ces changements sont issus de technologies qu'on leur a vendues, qu'ils ont payées.
Le gens payent, ils ont payé leur ordinateur, leur lecteur mp3, leur abonnement mensuel au FAI, les gens payent ce qu'on leur propose et c'est un peu ce que l'on attend d'eux finalement &#8230;

Beaucoup de gens qui bossent dans la musique, beaucoup d'artistes, de musiciens, téléchargent aussi (illégalement), tout simplement motivés par la curiosité, la recherche, la facilité d'accès à un grand champs de possibles.
Des jeunes gens s'intéressent à des styles musicaux auxquels ils n'auraient jamais eu idée.
Personne n'est contre les artistes.

La licence globale c'est pas bien-caca-boudin ? parce que môssieur ne veut pas payer pour les autres ? môssieur ne veut pas payer pour la musique de merde que les autres écoutent alors que lui il a bon goût ? Mais alors quid de la redevance ??? Putain mais la redevance je la paye alors que pourtant je ne regarde pas certaines daubes qui passent à la TV, je n'écoute pas certains programmes qui passent à la radio, et pourtant je la paye dès l'instant que j'ai une TV et c'est bien normal ! Faudrait-il que l'argent de la redevance que môssieur paye tout naturellement n'aille que vers les émissions que môssieur regarde ou écoute ??? Et la Sécu ??? Bah môssieur n'est jamais malade ! pourquoi qu'il payerait pour tous ces cons de malades ? ces salauds de faibles ? ces raclures d'assistés ? Non mais oh !!! Un truc où on paye tous pour tous et où ne décide pas de où va l'argent et où n'en retire pas un bénéfice direct et personnel ? môssieur dit, pas de licence globale, pas de redevance, et pas de Sécu ! Emballé c'est pesé !


----------



## daphone (18 Janvier 2010)

Boodou pousse son coup de gueule et je l'applaudis pour quelques tranches de vérité que je n'ai pas osé dire ici. Boodou, merci.   Nous n'avançons pas plus sur la résolution, mais au moins ça remettra quelques idées reçues en place


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

boodou : A part ton dernier paragraphe ( parce que j'ai pas tout comprit) sa se tient 

"Cette loi ne servira strictement à rien. Elle n'est pas applicable, elle va créer des situations assez particulières, notamment avec les systèmes WiFi, car des personnes qui n'ont pas téléchargé vont se retrouver devant la justice. Le fond du problème de la rémunération des créateurs ne provient pas du téléchargement.
 On nous dit que le problème du téléchargement est que les créateurs n'ont plus de rémunération, mais on sait qu'au final, le problème porte sur les majors qui n'ont pas su adapter leur économie à de nouveaux outils. Certes, le téléchargement y participe, mais pas à la hauteur qu'on nous le fait croire. Si l'on avait mis en place la licence globale et des mesures d'accompagnement, comme le paiement par les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet, je pense que l'on aurait réglé le problème." 

extrait du monde, mais c'est pas exact non plus. Car ils vont d'abord s'attaquer a ceux qui télécharge des gros fichiers ( films, séries .... ) et en masse, et qui sont facilement repérable.

Hadopi et budget 2010 : 5,3 millions d'euros, 7 temps plein ( c'est pas le chiffre final vu que 70 millions d'euros étaient prévu sur une durée de 3 ans)*
*


----------



## daphone (18 Janvier 2010)

Les vendeurs sénégalais de divx dans le métro ont de beaux jours devant eux!!  Le terme de contrefaçon est bizarre a définir dans ce secteur. Un sac a main contrefait n'aura pas la même qualité qu'un sac de marque. Hors, numériquement, on nous vend des mp3 de même qualité que les contrefaçons. Pour moi la véritable contrefaçon c'est d'en tirer un profit par la revente. Ou alors reproduire texto la musique avec des musiciens comme ils faisant sur les compilations 33tour avec des interprètes foireux dans les annees 80  (souvenir souvenir!)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Lui il devrait apprendre à conduire au lieu de dire des âneries pareil : 

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/54943-hadopi-wifi-reseau-piratage-securisation.htm


----------



## daphone (18 Janvier 2010)

Aujourd'hui, il y a près de 20 millions d'abonnements internet en France.
Si on fait une licence globale de 5&#8364;/mois
Cela represente : 100 millions d'&#8364;

Pour donner une idée, le marché du CD en France a généré en Novembre 2009 52,6 millions d&#8217;euro.

La licence globale apporte donc le double.

Elle pourrait être financée en partie par les FAI via une taxe, par l'Etat par une baisse de la TVA, et par le consommateur final. 

C'est un calcul rapide et simplifié que je viens de faire qui vaut ce qui vaut, mais ça donne au moins un ordre de grandeur.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (18 Janvier 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Non. Une personne achète l'album neuf (argent redistribué aux ayants droits, pas plus de 2), l'écoute,  puis le revend (plus cher que 2 quand même), les autres personnes qui l'auront ne paieront plus rien aux artistes ni a qui que ce soit sinon l'ancien propriétaire. Disons que si le CD passe entre 4 mains, c'est qu'une seule personne qui aura payé les droits. (d'où ma distinction avec les MP3 légaux où nous devons repayer à chaque fois). Donc à part les nouveautés, difficiles a trouver en occasion, si je n'achète que des CD d'occasion, je ne suis pas hors la loi, et j'aurais bien 400 CD chez moi, je n'aurais jamais donné un sou a l'industrie.
> 
> Internet est juste un coefficient multiplicateur de ce phénomène. Une personne l'achète, et tout le monde en profite très rapidement. Mais, de toute manière, on ne peut pas interdire Internet, ni le nationaliser comme le voudrait le député UMP Jacques Myard. Donc il faut avancer vers de nouveaux modèles et non pas interdire le téléchargement qui constituerait un retour en arrière sans changer l'industrie dans sa logique préhistorique.



Tu achètes un CD. Tu en es le seul possesseur. 

Si tu ne mets pas à disposition le contenu du CD sur Internet en téléchargement illégal, les autres devront acheter le CD s'ils le veulent et donc de l'argent en plus sera reversé aux ayants-droits.

Si au contraire tu mets à disposition le contenu du CD sur Internet en téléchargement illégal, c'est autant d'album non vendus et autant d'argent non reversé aux ayants droits puisque les autres ne l'achèteront (peut-être) pas.

Tu revends ton CD d'occasion. La personne qui te l'achète en est le seul possesseur.

Si cette personne ne met pas à disposition le contenu du CD sur Internet en téléchargement illégal, les autres devront acheter le CD s'ils le veulent et donc de l'argent en plus sera reversé aux ayants-droits.

Si au contraire cette personne met à disposition le contenu du CD sur Internet en téléchargement illégal, c'est autant d'album non vendus et autant d'argent non reversé aux ayants droits puisque les autres ne l'achèteront (peut-être) pas.


Voilà la différence entre vendre un CD d'occasion et mettre son contenu à disposition sur Internet.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h56 ----------




hammondinside a dit:


> mais je l'admets parfaitement, je constate seulement que pas mal de pirates sont contre hadopi uniquement pour garder leur confort de pirates et non pour défendre des libertés dont ils ne comprennent même pas le sens...
> 
> Qu'il y ait ensuite des purs et durs anti hadopi sans arrière pensée pirate, c'est évident, j'en connais...mais c'est une infime minorité....malheureusement.



Je pense que les vrais pirates, ceux qui téléchargent à foison (je ne parle pas du petit pirate du dimanche qui télécharge un album de temps en temps), n'ont pas peur de la loi HADOPI. Ils se marrent même car ils savent déjà comment télécharger illégalement sans se faire prendre.

Et ce sont les vrais pirates qui posent problème, pas le petit pirate du dimanche. Mais dans le meilleur des cas, c'est le petit pirate du dimanche qui se fera prendre tandis que les vrais pirates continueront à télécharger en toute impunité.


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> .../...
> La licence globale c'est pas bien-caca-boudin ? parce que môssieur ne veut pas payer pour les autres ? môssieur ne veut pas payer pour la musique de merde que les autres écoutent alors que lui il a bon goût ? Mais alors quid de la redevance ??? Putain mais la redevance je la paye alors que pourtant je ne regarde pas certaines daubes qui passent à la TV, je n'écoute pas certains programmes qui passent à la radio, et pourtant je la paye dès l'instant que j'ai une TV et c'est bien normal ! Faudrait-il que l'argent de la redevance que môssieur paye tout naturellement n'aille que vers les émissions que môssieur regarde ou écoute ??? Et la Sécu ??? Bah môssieur n'est jamais malade ! pourquoi qu'il payerait pour tous ces cons de malades ? ces salauds de faibles ? ces raclures d'assistés ? Non mais oh !!! Un truc où on paye tous pour tous et où ne décide pas de où va l'argent et où n'en retire pas un bénéfice direct et personnel ? môssieur dit, pas de licence globale, pas de redevance, et pas de Sécu ! Emballé c'est pesé !


D'accord avec toi pour ce que je n'ai pas cité de ton post.

Par contre, vouloir une license globale (obligatoire) de type redevance, c'est insinuer que tu achètes un ordinateur et prends un abonnement internet pour télécharger, non ? La télé et la radio ont un usage unique, par l'ordinateur.
De même, faire le rapprochement avec la sécu est fallacieux car si tout le mode peut tomber malade, tout le monde ne télécharge pas.


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> D'accord avec toi pour ce que je n'ai pas cité de ton post.
> 
> Par contre, vouloir une license globale (obligatoire) de type redevance, c'est insinuer que tu achètes un ordinateur et prends un abonnement internet pour télécharger, non ? La télé et la radio ont un usage unique, par l'ordinateur.
> De même, faire le rapprochement avec la sécu est fallacieux car si tout le mode peut tomber malade, tout le monde ne télécharge pas.



Et pourquoi une licence globale serait-elle obligatoire et devrait-elle constituer un mode exclusif de distribution des "biens" culturels ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h30 ----------




daphone a dit:


> Aujourd'hui, il y a près de 20 millions d'abonnements internet en France.
> Si on fait une licence globale de 5&#8364;/mois
> Cela represente : 100 millions d'&#8364;
> 
> ...



Et le marché des DVD, des BR ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h31 ----------




iDuck a dit:


> Je pense que les vrais pirates, ceux qui téléchargent à foison (je ne parle pas du petit pirate du dimanche qui télécharge un album de temps en temps), n'ont pas peur de la loi HADOPI. Ils se marrent même car ils savent déjà comment télécharger illégalement sans se faire prendre.
> 
> Et ce sont les vrais pirates qui posent problème, pas le petit pirate du dimanche. Mais dans le meilleur des cas, c'est le petit pirate du dimanche qui se fera prendre tandis que les vrais pirates continueront à télécharger en toute impunité.



Tout n'est pas blanc, tout n'est pas noir...
Ce qui est fascinant, c'est que tout le monde, y compris au plus haut niveau, parle du piratage sans connaître (ou donner, car j'imagine qu'ils doivent exister, mais qu'il serait désastreux de le communiquer...) le moindre chiffre, les moindres statistiques à propos du "piratage".
- Quel est le vrai préjudice, chiffré, pour les artistes ? (versus par exemple le préjudice pour la collectivité des fraudes ou délocalisations fiscales de certains de ces artistes, qui oublient au passage qu'ils sont ce qu'ils sont grâce à un public français, et qui n'hésitent pas à se servir de nos belles infrastructures pour gagner encore plus, se faire soigner...)
- A travers toutes les taxes (DVD, disques dur et que sais-je encore...) mises en place, combien d'argent versons nous réellement en moyenne actuellement aux artistes/ayant droit/majors/sacem et organismes de toute sorte ?
- Qui sont ces pirates "industriels" dont on fait mention partout ? Les connaît-on sociologiquement ? De quels préjudices sont-ils exactement responsables, versus, par exemple la musique qu'ils achètent (beaucoup expliquent que leur pratique du téléchargement illégal a parallèlement boosté leurs achats, et j'ai tendance à les croire pour certaines raisons.
- Même question pour ces "petits" "pirates". Ils "piratent petit, d'accord, mais est)-ce qu'ils n'achètent pas petit non plus ?
- Etc...

Bref, on nous impose une loi absurde sur des bases... mais sur quelles bases, au fait, à part le lobbying des majors ?


----------



## hammondinside (18 Janvier 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> D'accord avec toi pour ce que je n'ai pas cité de ton post.
> 
> Par contre, vouloir une license globale (obligatoire) de type redevance, c'est insinuer que tu achètes un ordinateur et prends un abonnement internet pour télécharger, non ? La télé et la radio ont un usage unique, par l'ordinateur.
> De même, faire le rapprochement avec la sécu est fallacieux car si tout le mode peut tomber malade, tout le monde ne télécharge pas.



j'ajoute que ce n'est pas parce qu'il existe des prélèvements injustes qu'il faut en ajouter d'autres.
Une proposition a été faite de taxer les FAI, ce qui revenait à une licence globale de l'ordre de 7 euros par mois....quels hurlements ont suivis...d'autre part si une licence globale de l'ordre de 5 a 7 euros couvre la musique...qu'en est il du cinema, des photos, des logiciels  et de la presse pour qui le piratage est en cours d'explosion.

Si à chaque fois que des gens se comportent illégalement il faut compenser par une taxe on en a pas fini!!!!

Je n'approuverai qu'une taxe facultative (ce qui n'est pas à mon avantage, mais la liberté...faut y penser aussi).

Ensuite on se base sur quoi pour la répartition? qui se doit d'être juste...et je n'entends pas par juste payer tout le monde...au contraire, je pense à une répartition basée sur la réalité des telechargements...pas évident!!!

Qui soulève le problème des droits tellement différents d'un pays à l'autre? et la récupération des droits en dehors du territoire? 
Une licence globale devrait être mondiale et facultative avec une répartition juste....dans 300 ans on a des chances d'avoir un projet correct 

Enfin, pour re-citer la sécu (et pourquoi pas les impots)....c'est proportionnel aux revenus et le service rendu est par contre "presque" égalitaire ce qu est bien différent d'un somme égale pour tous quel que soit le revenu, d'ou mon souhait profond de facultativité .

Enfin tout le monde sait que la licence globale serait captée par qq prods et majors et que le résultat serait....encore moins de revenus pour les zicos qu'il faudrait un peu protéger et aider..selon leurs ventes bien entendu...ou leurs téléchargements.

On a beaucoup utilisé les arguments sur les artistes qui ne gagnent rien...mais là, ils ne gagneront...plus rien...

Il serait temps aussi de supprimer cette taxe débile sur les supports vierges...là on pourrait commencer à discuter sur une licence globale mais indexée sur les revenus par exemple....avec gratuité totale tant qu'on est étudiant en dessous d'un certain seuil de revenus.

Cette taxe pourrait varier de 1 euro à 20 euros par mois...

Mais quand je vois comment 4 sociétés d'auteurs européennes ont du mal à se mettre d'accord sur des trucs bien plus simples....je crains qu'il ne s'agisse que de voeux pieux 

Pour terminer je suis dans 3 commissions sacem/spedidam/adami depuis qq années et ce qui est souvent proposé ici comme L'IDEE géniale, à été travaillé sous toutes les coutures pour arriver à chaque fois à une impasse.....on ne peut pas légaliser le téléchargement de fichier venant de l'étranger, ni répartir correctement ces fonds.....faut que, Y'aka.....si c'est si simple....môssieur....pourquoi n'êtes vous pas président de la république ou des USA?

C'est toujours fabuleux de lire des solutions de bistrot .....oui c'est vilain la guerre et la faim dans le monde.....y'aka....et pourtant c'est simple, basique et non contestable l'humanitaire....

Il ne faut pas se leurrer, car quand 3 pays n'arrivent pas a se mettre d'accords pour en aider un 4eme (sauf affaires de pétrole)....il suffit de placer ce débat sur la licence globale dans les mêmes conditions, pour se rendre compte que c'est surtout de la littérature de forum, car ceux qui ont réellement bossés là dessus ont bien compris que ça ne peut pas fonctionner.

Le souci n'est pas de récupérer cette taxe, mais quoi autoriser en telechargement avec le paiement de celle ci....tout le problème est là ...cd, films etc etc....

Et je ne vous raconte pas, les interventions des chaines à péage qui considèrent que la mise en ligne sous licence globale des films qu'ils diffusent ...serait un massacre pour leurs abonnements...

En gros, on peut discuter, mais il faut aussi avoir des arguments en main, et un solide dossier...il ne suffit pas d'ironiser, de critiquer, de jouer a yaka....il faut analyser toutes les données et ne pas se contenter des idées lues sur le net ou des pensées le matin au réveil....

C'est bien plus compliqué que cela.....tiens la fameuse taxe tobin(orthographe non vérifiée) qui règlerait touts les problèmes de faim dans le monde....l'idée est belle, mais voilà....c'est l'application qui pose problème.

C'est facile de passer pour le gentil avec des yakas, encore faut il que ce soit crédible et argumenté avec d'autres remarques que celles du bistrot du coin.

Soyez rassurés, dans toutes les commissions, ce qui se dit sur le net est largement évoqué...mais pour en finir, le PS, seul parti qui a proposé la licence globale....a été incapable d'expliquer et de donner les chiffres correspondant à sa proposition....ben tiens, on était en pleine campagne européénne et il fallait racoler les jeunes!!!! ça n'a rien donné!!!! et ce fut un raz de marée UMP.....alors, ils étaient ou les furieux de l'anti hadopi et de la licence globale?

Ils n'étaient pas plus nombreux qu'aux manifs parisiennes....

Le net n'est pas le reflet de la réalité mais seulement d'une petite communauté trés bavarde ....ça aussi il faut y penser, nous ne sommes pas si nombreux!

Une chose est sûre, ce n'est plus vraiment avec la musique qu'on peut vivre correctement sauf cas particuliers, et il faut se diriger sur ce qui se vend!, mais c'est plus le même métier....c'est pourtant celui qui est en cours de devenir le principal.....merci qui?

Plus j'y travaille, plus je vois l'everest pousser....chaque proposition ou idée est immédiatement massacrée sur le net...il suffit qu'il y ait un truc à payer pour que ça hurle partout et il faut considérer la licence globale comme un cd.....un cd qu'on ne paiera pas...5 euros par mois! pas question...mieux vaut pirater!!!
la licence obligatoire....je n'ose même pas envisager le tollé national pour le prix de 3 cafés qui donnerait accès à tout légalement.

Il est là le vrai problème...pas technique......c'est un problème d'éducation, de correction, de respect des autres et de leur travail......et plutot que de couper le net ou autre connerie, je serai assez d'accord pour que le contrevenant travaille 6 mois sans salaire.....juste pour voir comment ça fait quand on est mis dans la situation du piraté!

Il faudrait reformer les gamins dès l'école ...et espérer une amélioration des choses par l'explication, l'information, la connaissance et dans 20 ans le problème est réglé...oui je sais je rêve ..mais je fais la même chose que ceux qui ont les solutions

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h04 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Et pourquoi une licence globale serait-elle obligatoire et devrait-elle constituer un mode exclusif de distribution des "biens" culturels ?
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h31 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h30 ----------
> 
> ...




Tu confirmes ce que je disais sur le post précédent...en gros tu ne connais ni le problème ni le marché ni les chiffres....mais tu as les solutions.


----------



## Raf (18 Janvier 2010)

Y en a qui sont bon pour se présenter aux élections ici !

Comme le précise le titre "Hadopi... c'est finiiiiiii"

On attend juste de savoir à quelle sauce technique, notamment, on va être mangé !


----------



## hammondinside (18 Janvier 2010)

Fini, je crois que tu t'avances un peu trop, et à la limite s'ils en restent là...c'est pas trop grave, le problème est qu'ils n'en resteront pas là ...ça on peut en être certains.

En réalité, je fais une croix sur hadopi , je pense que le combat n'est plus là, j'attends le jour ou l'immense majorité dira haut et fort, que le piratage c'est lamentable ....car ce qui me parait le plus grave, c'est le nombre de gens qui s'imaginent être des "rebelles "en le pratiquant....

Je sais que c'est un doux rêve....et que pour éviter le vol d'une brosse à dent les supermarchés mettent des vigiles et des caméras partout.....c'est à ça qu'il faut nous préparer malheureusement, et il n'y a pas que les fichiers numèrique qui seront fliqués....

J'aimerai que ça n'arrive pas, et j'aimerai surtout que les nombreux pirates "défenseurs des libertés" comprennent que leur attitude fait le lit d'un contrôle sévère qui touchera absolulent tout le monde...mais là aussi...faut pas rêver...c'est déjà la faute des vendeurs....ensuite ce sera la faute de qui? 

La faute est seulement là ou un gars masqué clique sur un fichier....de même que la ligne droite est le plus court chemin d'un pont à un autre...il faut savoir accepter ses actes sans en permanence renvoyer leur responsabilité sur les autres...sale manie!!!


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2010)

Si je puis me permettre d'intervenir dans cette logorrhée [qui me fatigue un peu, car je suis _obligé_ de la lire, dans l'ensemble :rateau:], la géométrie euclidienne n'est plus (depuis un petit moment) la seule géométrie à disposition.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2010)

Raf a dit:


> Y en a qui sont bon pour se présenter aux élections ici !
> 
> Comme le précise le titre "Hadopi... c'est finiiiiiii"
> 
> On attend juste de savoir à quelle sauce technique, notamment, on va être mangé !



Euh c'est le début d'HADOPI 2 ....


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Si je puis me permettre d'intervenir dans cette logorrhée [qui me fatigue un peu, car je suis _obligé_ de la lire, dans l'ensemble :rateau:], la géométrie euclidienne n'est plus (depuis un petit moment) la seule géométrie à disposition.



Faut peut être fermer, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Faut peut être fermer, non ?



Ou verrouiller en attendant mars/avril pour voire ce qui va se passer réellement au lieu de se prendre tous le choux.


----------



## Sindanárië (19 Janvier 2010)

Oui et passer Flipper le dauphin en interlude


----------



## Raf (19 Janvier 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Oui et passer Flipper le dauphin en interlude



Ça va pas, malheur , y a des droits à payer sur Flipper !


----------



## bompi (19 Janvier 2010)

Allez, je ferme pour une petite semaine, le temps que vous rechargiez les accus et qu'il se passe quelque chose.

Et puis, je suis gentil : je vous évite une opportunité de poster n'importe quoi, comme les dernières contributions ...


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2010)

C'est rouvert. Soyez raisonnables


----------



## iluro_64 (25 Janvier 2010)

bompi a dit:


> C'est rouvert. Soyez raisonnables



Ça fait pas tout à fait une semaine


----------



## hammondinside (25 Janvier 2010)

ça tombe bien, ils viennent de designer la boite qui va récolter les IP....trident media guard, ou thierry lhermitte est un des administrateurs....on va encore en lire du n'importe quoi là dessus...mais il ne faut pas oublier, que cette boite n'est là que pour ramasser les IP et les transmettre à la haute autorité...

Donc, à la limite, on se fout de celui qui ramasse...c'est l'esprit de cette loi et ses + et _ qui amène le débat, pas le service de nettoyage de la boutique


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Janvier 2010)

Et combien ça pourrait (nous) coûter cette histoire? Pour identifier les IPs...aux alentours de 32 500 à 425 000 euros/jour. Une bagatelle...


----------



## boodou (25 Janvier 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et combien ça pourrait (nous) coûter cette histoire? Pour identifier les IPs...aux alentours de 32 500 à 425 000 euros/jour. Une bagatelle...



On voit que certains vont gagner de l'argent  C'est beau un nouveau marché qui s'ouvre, un nouveau secteur qui prend son essor


----------



## tirhum (25 Janvier 2010)

À propos de la _carte jeune_ qui doit inciter (les "jeunes") à consommer de la musique...


----------



## boninmi (25 Janvier 2010)

Peut-être faut-il maintenant élargir le débat:

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...it-d-auteur_1296265_651865.html#xtor=RSS-3208


----------



## Raf (25 Janvier 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et combien ça pourrait (nous) coûter cette histoire? Pour identifier les IPs...aux alentours de 32 500 à 425 000 euros/jour. Une bagatelle...



Holà, ça c'est pour que le FAI donne le nom de l'abonné et ces coordonnées à partir d'une adresse IP. Il faut ajouter le cout nécessaire récupérer la dite adresse IP et le cout de l'envoi des emails et du recommandé.


----------



## hammondinside (26 Janvier 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Peut-être faut-il maintenant élargir le débat:
> 
> http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...it-d-auteur_1296265_651865.html#xtor=RSS-3208




Interessant et même inquiètant, hadopi parait bien light quand on lit ça...mais c'est inéluctable, et on ne pourra pas dire qu'on a pas été prévenus.
Dommage quand même que l'avenir soit si sombre à cause d'une catégorie de gens qui n'ont toujours pas compris que télécharger illégalement, c'est l'excuse et la porte ouverte à toutes les répressions.

Mais aprés tout, chacun son tour, les majors, les artistes etc etc...ont été traînés dans la boue par une majorité d'internautes pirates faisant du lobbying sur tous les forums....une minorité en fait...maintenant, ce sont eux qui seront utilisés comme repoussoir et pour justifier  pas mal de suppressions de libertés....merci à eux.


----------



## bompi (26 Janvier 2010)

Mouais ...

Que de vilains pirates, voleurs ou appelez-les comme vous le souhaitez se soient rendus (et se rendent toujours) coupables de pratiques au mieux discutables, au pire délictueuses, certes. De là à justifier des pratiques judiciaires liberticides, il y a un pas que je n'aimerais pas que l'on franchisse.

Justifier les abus de pouvoirs de la justice et/ou des gouvernements par le comportement de certains est un vieux refrain ; qui permet de se positionner, d'ailleurs. Et pour ma part je m'y oppose totalement. Quand le remède est pire que le mal, refuser le remède.

Précision : et on ne parle que de la propriété intellectuelle. Alors si on en vient aux problèmes de terrorisme et de nuisances de nature politique, qu'allons-nous faire ? Accepter benoîtement de donner les clefs à quelques _big bros_ en mal de tout surveiller et régenter ?

Il faudrait se ressaisir quelque peu et pondérer ses intérêts personnels par un soupçon d'esprit démocratique et de mise en perspective.


----------



## Gr3gZZ (26 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> On voit que certains vont gagner de l'argent  C'est beau un nouveau marché qui s'ouvre, un nouveau secteur qui prend son essor





LOL. Cela fait des années que la collecte d'ip + renseignement existe, par contre c'est assez long (je l'ai subis), je pense qu'il vont l'accélérer, vu qu'il ne s'agit plus de collecter les ip via des plaintes, mais bien de les prendre "au vol". Avant c'était de 100 à 300 e pour une ip. Je vois que le prix est réduit.


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2010)

Année 2009...


----------



## mpergand (26 Janvier 2010)

ACTA, le retour de la vengeance du Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA)

Vous connaissez tous le DMCA, mais si, ça s'appelle DADVSI en français!
Magnifique réussite !

Donc, devant le fiasco total, voici l'acte II.
Et que préconise l'ACTA:


> L'obligation pour les fournisseurs d'accès à Internet de fournir l'identité du propriétaire d'une adresse IP (Internet Protocol), sans mandat judiciaire, aux organismes de défense des ayants-droit.



Justement, c'est ce que prévoit l'HADOPI, sauf que ce ne sont pas les ayants-droits qui recollent les identités mais une autorité administrative.
Cette disposition est une exception en droit français et elle était réservée à la lutte contre le terrorisme. Moralité, le tipiakage de mp3 c'est aussi grave que le terrorisme !
Et on devrait savoir, d'ici quelques mois, grâce à l'HADOPI,  si l'IP est une preuve suffisante, sinon tout s'écroule.



> La possibilité pour les douaniers et gardes-frontières de confisquer ordinateurs, baladeurs ou disques durs contenant des fichiers contrefaits, comme des morceaux de musique téléchargés illégalement.


Mais comment on différencie un fichier contrefait d'un fichier légal, grâce au DRM ?
Je vois pas comment ça peut marcher, sauf à interdire la copie privée.



> Le durcissement des sanctions pour la violation des mesures techniques de protection (Digital rights management systems, DRM), comme les logiciels anti-copie présents sur les DVD.



Donc, c'est interdit de copier des DVD, donc plus de copie privée, CQFD.

L'ACTA va fonctionner, mais si, il suffit d'y croire très fort !


----------



## boodou (26 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Dommage quand même que l'avenir soit si sombre à cause d'une catégorie de gens qui n'ont toujours pas compris que télécharger illégalement, c'est l'excuse et la porte ouverte à toutes les répressions.



Le contrôle et la répression du net ont toujours été des projets politiques et économiques. Beaucoup de choses en jeu, qui dépassent largement les ados addicts au P2P.



hammondinside a dit:


> Mais aprés tout, chacun son tour, les majors, les artistes etc etc...ont été traînés dans la boue par une majorité d'internautes pirates faisant du lobbying sur tous les forums....une minorité en fait...maintenant, ce sont eux qui seront utilisés comme repoussoir et pour justifier  pas mal de suppressions de libertés....merci à eux.



Du lobbying de pirates ? Qu'est-ce que ça pèse face a des campagnes de lobbying de grosses compagnies ?


----------



## Bigdidou (27 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Mais aprés tout, chacun son tour, les majors, les artistes etc etc...ont été traînés dans la boue par une majorité d'internautes pirates faisant du lobbying sur tous les forums....une minorité en fait...maintenant, ce sont eux qui seront utilisés comme repoussoir et pour justifier  pas mal de suppressions de libertés....merci à eux.



Les majors et les "artistes" sont assez grands pour se trainer dans la boue tout seuls.
Quant à votre conception du lobbying, les bras m'en tombent...
Que je sache, ce n'est pas sur internet que se votent les lois, mais dans les différents parlements, où, il me semble, les "lobbyistes" payés par les majors et les représentants des "artistes" sont quelque plus présents et actifs que les représentants de ceux que vous appelez les "pirates".
La multiplication des taxes absurdes et contradictoires sur les différents supports informatiques parle d'elle même. La plus drôle restant celle sur les DVD alors que tous les DVD commerciaux sont protégés contre la copie, et que le contournement de ces protections est illégal...
Les "artistes" ont des droits, certainement. Il faudrait aussi parler de leur devoirs... Et pour certains, soigner leur paranoïa...


----------



## hammondinside (27 Janvier 2010)

Une chose est cependant certaine, le titre de la news est loin d'être d'actualité...là aussi ça doit faire partie de ce qu'on appelle "se bercer d'illusions".

La majorité des posts étant anti hadopi...ce qui est logique sur un forum d'internautes"pros" on peut toujours me demander d'être plus ouvert au piratage (car c'est ça le vrai message subliminal) ....je ne vois pas pourquoi, je serai ouvert à une démarche totalement illégale un point c'est tout...on est ou non légaliste...tout le problème est là, le vrai!!!

A force de dire qu'on est contre le piratage, mais que tout ce qui peut le contrer est une atteinte aux libertés etc etc....ça fini par n'être crédible qu'entre ceux qui sont déjà d'accords...

Il n'y a aucun débat possible, pas plus que de choix entre le gratuit illégal et le payant légal....quand il y a du gratuit en face sous couvert d'anonymat....c'est la fin de l'anonymat qui gêne le plus...mais quand je vais chez mon boucher, je n'ai pas de masque et il connait mon nom.....vous voyez la vraie différence?

Totale liberté sur le net, je suis d'accord a 1000%.....à condition de lier ça à une personne identifiée, qui assumera ses propos et ses actes comme dans tout le reste de la vraie vie....

En réalité, toute cette bagarre porte là dessus, bien plus que sur les sanctions....l'identification des connectés semble poser de gros soucis à certains....je réponds que je m'en tape complètement, j'assume mon identité, mes propos et mon activité de téléchargement sur le net (légale)....ou est le problème pour les autres? que craignent ils vraiment?

De plus quand on joue au justicier....le rebelle qui télécharge à la robin des bois....c'est aussi par conviction et tout combat exige des noms, des visages, des engagements, des idées fortes...et assumer les consèquences de la défense de ces fameuses idées....sinon c'est tout simplement assimilable au voleur à la tire masqué qui fuit au moindre bruit...

Enfin, puisque tout le monde semble d'accord pour dire que cette loi ne sert à rien et ne sera pas efficace...pourquoi se fatiguer????

J'attends de voir son application, tout en étant certain qu'il y aura qq couacs....certainement infimes, mais qui seront montés en épingle comme si ils représentaient 90% des cas....

Si réellement beaucoup de gens se font toper pour rien ...je serai le premier à monter au créneau...sans masque ...pour le dénoncer haut et fort....mais j'attends de constater par moi même et aucun bilan ne sera vraiment possible avant un an...

en attendat, Hadopi c'est pas fini...ça commence.....c'est maintenant que nous allons voir si toutes les horreurs annoncées se confirment....wait and see.


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Janvier 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Les majors et les "artistes" sont assez grands pour se trainer dans la boue tout seuls.
> Quant à votre conception du lobbying, les bras m'en tombent...
> Que je sache, ce n'est pas sur internet que se votent les lois, mais dans les différents parlements, où, il me semble, les "lobbyistes" payés par les majors et les représentants des "artistes" sont quelque plus présents et actifs que les représentants de ceux que vous appelez les "pirates".
> La multiplication des taxes absurdes et contradictoires sur les différents supports informatiques parle d'elle même. La plus drôle restant celle sur les DVD alors que tous les *DVD commerciaux sont protégés contre la copie*, et que le contournement de ces protections est illégal...
> Les "artistes" ont des droits, certainement. Il faudrait aussi parler de leur devoirs... Et pour certain, soigner leur paranoïa...



 bafouant ainsi le droit à la copie privée


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2010)

hammondinside a dit:


> Une chose est cependant certaine, le titre de la news est loin d'être d'actualité...là aussi ça doit faire partie de ce qu'on appelle "se bercer d'illusions".
> 
> La majorité des posts étant anti hadopi...ce qui est logique sur un forum d'internautes"pros" on peut toujours me demander d'être plus ouvert au piratage (car c'est ça le vrai message subliminal) ....je ne vois pas pourquoi, je serai ouvert à une démarche totalement illégale un point c'est tout...on est ou non légaliste...tout le problème est là, le vrai!!!
> 
> ...


Tu as lu le post de bompi ?!... :sleep:
Et puis ça devient usant; tu mets tout le monde dans le même panier, je serais donc moi aussi un pirate (puisque présent sur ce forum et anti-hadopi), me réfugiant derrière mon anonymat...
1- clique sur ma signature...
2- mon ordinateur est mon outil de travail; pas de temps et de ressources matériels à perdre en téléchargeant...
3- j'aime avoir un CD ou un DVD entre les mains pour pouvoir le passer quand je le veux...
4- au vu des prix (trop cher pour ma bourse), je n'achète pratiquement jamais...


En tout cas, tu as réussi un truc...
C'est que je vais laisser tomber ce fil... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h37 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h33 ----------

Et avant de partir, un p'tit complément à ça :
(tu n'y a pas réagi, d'ailleurs)





tirhum a dit:


> Année 2009...


Les chiffres...


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2010)

Une question semble être éludée, et pourtant un certain nombre d'artistes et de gens dans les secteurs culturels l'ont évoquée, c'est la question du partage _non commercial_ de la culture.
J'aime un livre ou un disque, je veux le faire découvrir, je le prête à un ami.
Cet acte anodin se trouve maintenant bouleversé à cause de nouveautés technologiques et de nouveaux modes de diffusions.
Pour autant, faut-il le condamner ? Faut-il décréter que l'on ne peut plus rien partager sans qu'il y ait une notion d'argent ?
Il faut trouver de nouveaux modes de rémunération (et je travaille dans un secteur de création, donc je suis concerné) mais la gratuité coupable de tout, c'est juste absurde. 
Des échanges gratuits ont toujours eu lieu entre les hommes, heureusement !


----------



## iluro_64 (27 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Une question semble être éludée, et pourtant un certain nombre d'artistes et de gens dans les secteurs culturels l'ont évoquée, c'est la question du partage _non commercial_ de la culture.
> J'aime un livre ou un disque, je veux le faire découvrir, je le prête à un ami.
> Cet acte anodin se trouve maintenant bouleversé à cause de nouveautés technologiques et de nouveaux modes de diffusions.
> Pour autant, faut-il le condamner ? Faut-il décréter que l'on ne peut plus rien partager sans qu'il y ait une notion d'argent ?
> ...



La nouvelle religion a pour dieu ARGENT.
Au nom ce de dogme, tout est bon pour " en faire ".
L'un de ces "tout est bon" est l'extension à la monétisation de tout acte, au droit à la rémunération de tout et n'importe quoi, et à la négation de droits existants.

La confusion quasi institutionnelle entre art, culture et industrie, la course au fric, l'incompétence des politiques face aux évolutions techniques avec pour corollaire l'incompétence face aux conséquences sociales qu'elles suscitent, entraînent une forme de chaos grâce auquel tous ceux qui savent en mesurer l'intérêt y trouveront avantage, fusse-t-il au détriment et au mépris des autres.

Le droit à la rémunération des artistes est évident. Encore faut-il définir dans quelles conditions, car, de notre temps, c'est très différent du temps de Louis XiV.
Le droit à la copie n'est pas discutable. Il a été institué pour la propagation de la culture. La question posée est : ce droit a-t-il encore un sens compte tenu des moyens actuels  de propagation (basés sur l'informatique et non plus sur le papier, la mécanique, l'électronique et l'électromagnétisme).
Le problème qui s'est imposé dans le temps, et qui touche principalement la musique, est que l'immatérialité même de l'uvre musicale, l'assemblage de sons, ne peut se matérialiser qu'au moyen d'un support (on peut aussi dire média aujourd'hui). L'uvre musicale en elle-même est fugitive, contrairement à l'uvre picturale (une peinture est unique), ou à l'uvre littéraire (un livre est unique). Autre art, la danse, a les mêmes caractéristiques que la musique. La matérialité de cet art basé sur le mouvement, est le spectacle, tout comme le concert l'est pour la musique. Il en est de même du théâtre, uvre littéraire donnée en spectacle. Il en est de même de la photographie, variante "technologique" de la peinture, et du cinéma, variante "technologique" du théâtre.

Aujourd'hui, tout est "enregistrable" grâce à l'évolution des connaissances scientifiques, grâce aux connaissances techniques qui en découlent, et diffusable grâce à une multitude de supports.

L'industrialisation de la culture impose un nouveau modèle : la multitude des moyens de diffusion ouvre l'accès à la culture au moindre prix, donc à tous. C'est le credo que tente d'imposer les "diffuseurs d'avant" aux supports "d'avant". Car on sait que le prix n'est pas moindre, qu'il est "dosé" pour les nourrir plutôt que de nourrir les artistes. Aujourd'hui, le modèle de diffusion musicale imaginé par Apple ( et d'autres) a creusé son trou, et les acteurs qui y participent n'ont encore pas compris grand-chose à ce qu'il se passe. De même pour la diffusion d'images, les sociétés de production ont trouvé une source complémentaire de profits des salles de cinéma (cassette vidéo, vidéo disque, DVD, Blue-Ray), au prix, grosso modo, de deux places de cinéma, et sans droit de copie privée. Seuls, semble-t-il, les acteurs de la diffusion de l'écrit donne l'impression d'avoir compris qu'ils sont à la veille d'un nouveau mode de diffusion qui sera sans doute aussi révolutionnaire que celui que Gutenberg a imaginé.

Je ne sais pas si le droit à la copie privée est en péril, mais déjà, l'industrie cinématographique s'est arrogé le droit de la supprimer.
L'industrie musicale a bien essayé avec les DRM, mais ça n'a pas bien marché.
L'industrie de l'écrit n'a-t-elle pas, à son tour, trouvé une solution pour le supprimer.

À partir du moment où les uvres (au sens le plus large du terme) sont dématérialisées il devient facile d'en organiser le commerce. On paye, et on télécharge (légalement). S'il n'y a pas de moyen d'empêcher la copie, fût-elle privée ou non, il est tout aussi facile d'organiser la gratuité des échanges, légaux et illégaux. S'il y a moyen d'empêcher la copie privée, il y a alors une restriction définitive de ce droit, et tout échange devient onéreux. On peut imaginer, alors, d'autoriser tous échanges à condition que, au passage, un droit de rémunération soit payé qui délivre une clé exclusive d'utilisation.

Sauf à croire en un accord mondial équitable (ce mot a-t-il encore un sens aujourd'hui ?) sur cette société de l'immatériel en cours de construction, je doute fort que la religion de l'argent ait la moindre compassion, et de pitié moins encore, pour ceux qui ne sont que les acheteurs en bout de chaîne. Tout sera fait pour que le plus grand nombre tombe dans l'invisible piège tendu. Nous en bref.


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2010)

boodou a dit:


> Une question semble être éludée, et pourtant un certain nombre d'artistes et de gens dans les secteurs culturels l'ont évoquée, c'est la question du partage _non commercial_ de la culture.
> J'aime un livre ou un disque, je veux le faire découvrir, je le prête à un ami.
> Cet acte anodin se trouve maintenant bouleversé à cause de nouveautés technologiques et de nouveaux modes de diffusions.
> Pour autant, faut-il le condamner ? Faut-il décréter que l'on ne peut plus rien partager sans qu'il y ait une notion d'argent ?
> ...



Ce que tu dis est intéressant, et ça me fait penser à une sorte d'échange "militant" d'uvres littéraires. J'avais lu un article, il y a bien longtemps, sur ce sujet : dans certaines villes, des gens déposaient des livres sur un banc public, et en prenaient d'autres sur ce même banc, qui avaient été déposés par d'autres personnes. Là, ça va encore plus loin que ce que tu dis, boodou, puisque le partage est opéré entre des personnes qui ne se connaissent même pas. Pourtant, la culture continue d'être partagée.


----------



## jugnin (27 Janvier 2010)

Comme j'ai peur d'internet, j'ai téléchargé un album de tirhum par la poste... Eh bin c'était beaucoup plus long.


----------



## Raf (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon je crois qu'on peut refermer le sujet... 



jugnin a dit:


> Comme j'ai peur d'internet, j'ai téléchargé un album de tirhum par la poste... Eh bin c'était beaucoup plus long.



Roohhh... J'avais aussi "télécharger" des choses par la poste à Noël, il y en a qui ont été piraté pour de vrai...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2010)

Bientôt pour quoter il va falloir payer. droit d'auteur oblige.


----------



## jpmiss (27 Janvier 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Comme j'ai peur d'internet, j'ai téléchargé un album de tirhum par la poste... Eh bin c'était beaucoup plus long.



Alors, il chante bien?


----------



## Sindanárië (27 Janvier 2010)

Sais pas si il chante bien, mais il upload un max de gonzesses ici


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2010)

Bon, si c'est pour raconter des âneries, autant fermer ce fil.

Troisième tentative (Web'O), on rouvre&#8230;


----------



## Benaissa (21 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je m'explique sans à avoir télécharger tels ou tels films sur son disque dur et de dépendre sans cesse d'internet&#8230; bien tout le monde à la possibilité de louer un DVD dans un magasin de location, et de supprimer les Droits et les copyrights avec de multitudes de logiciels qui permettent de copier les contenus d'un film, sans que personne ne sache !

Sans soucier des adresses IP, parce que Hadopi ne sait rien des actes personnels lorsqu'il s'agit d'un acte hors-d'internet, peut-être que le FAI (Fournisseur d'Accès Internet) sait l'identité de l'internaute concernant l'abonnement, mais rien n'impose nos propres Droits privées, sauf les mouchards, dans ce cas, il faut blinder la sécurité de son ordinateur de manière à être plus prudent et plus sophistiqué&#8230; 

En conclusion, je sens que les magasins de locations du type : Vidéo Star, Vidéo Futur&#8230; puis sans oublier les sites d'hebergeurs de fichiers qui sont situés à l'étranger, du type : Megaupload, Rapidshare, Hotfile&#8230; ils vont se frotter les mains, ces compagnies privées auront un max de CA (Chiffre d'Affaire) pour faire (excusez-moi du mot) chier Hadopi ! :sleep:


----------



## iMacounet (21 Février 2010)

Et ? :sleep:


----------



## Benaissa (21 Février 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Et ? :sleep:



Et donc Hadopi ne sert à rien, tout simplement


----------



## JPTK (21 Février 2010)

Benaissa a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je m'explique sans à avoir télécharger tels ou tels films sur son disque dur et de dépendre sans cesse d'internet bien tout le monde à la possibilité de louer un DVD dans un magasin de location, et de supprimer les Droits et les copyrights avec de multitudes de logiciels qui permettent de copier les contenus d'un film, sans que personne ne sache !
> 
> ...




Bah ouai mais tu loues, tu payes, celui qui te permet de le faire aussi, donc voilà quoi... 

Ça reste du piratage mais là personne n'est perdant.


----------



## Gwen (21 Février 2010)

Benaissa a dit:


> bien tout le monde à la possibilité de louer un DVD dans un magasin de location, et de supprimer les Droits et les copyrights avec de multitudes de logiciels qui permettent de copier les contenus d'un film, sans que personne ne sache !



Sauf que cela relève de la copie privée et du coup a toujours été plus ou moins autorisé.

Le souci, c'est que les vidéos club ont déjà fermés. Donc, plus de copie possible.

Et puis, quand on loue, on paye des droits et en générale, on ne copie pas tous les films, car le but n'est pas d'avoir une grosse collection, mais simplement voir un film SANS payer. Donc, pour le coup, cela ne marche pas ton exemple.


----------



## daphone (21 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Sauf que cela relève de la copie privée et du coup a toujours été plus ou moins autorisé.
> 
> Le souci, c'est que les vidéos club ont déjà fermés. Donc, plus de copie possible.
> 
> Et puis, quand on loue, on paye des droits et en générale, on ne copie pas tous les films, car le but n'est pas d'avoir une grosse collection, mais simplement voir un film SANS payer. Donc, pour le coup, cela ne marche pas ton exemple.



Copier un DVD video , même si on le possède, est devenu INTERDIT et répréhensible pour contrefaçon. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on aura contourné les solutions de protection anti-copies présentes sur les DVD. Adieu la copie privée personnelle. 
Sinon, même si les video clubs ont fermés, la médiathèque municipale reste encore le meilleur dealer de culture...


----------



## Dos Jones (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Copier un DVD video , même si on le possède, est devenu INTERDIT et répréhensible pour contrefaçon. Pourquoi ? *Parce qu'on aura contourné les solutions de protection anti-copies présentes sur les DVD*. Adieu la copie privée personnelle.
> Sinon, même si les video clubs ont fermés, la médiathèque municipale reste encore le meilleur dealer de culture...


Sauf que l'on trouve encore des DVDs à l'achat ou en location sans mesures de protections


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Copier un DVD video , même si on le possède, est devenu INTERDIT et répréhensible pour contrefaçon. Pourquoi ? Parce qu'on aura contourné les solutions de protection anti-copies présentes sur les DVD. Adieu la copie privée personnelle.



Et comment en est-on arrivé là?
A cause des bouffons qui se servent du net pour télécharger plus de films qu'ils ne pourront en voir dans une vie.
Et une fois de plus, c'est le type honnête qui se fait encul**.
Le pirate, lui il s'en fout, il n'a pas toutes ses contraintes.

Une image pour illustrer où on est arrivé:





Les majors ont gagné, je n'achète plus de DVD. Je me contente d'enregistrer ce qui passe à la télé. Et je m'auto-pirate pour ne pas avoir à me farcir toutes ces conneries qu'ils nous mettent sur les DVDs.


----------



## jpmiss (21 Février 2010)

Enorme!


----------



## Hellix06 (21 Février 2010)

T'aurais pu annoncer que ça venait de PC INpact quand même 
Le même en français, pour que les puristes ne disent pas que c'est de la faute aux américains qui ont trop de pubs.
Les cons, y'en a pas qu'à l'autre bout de l'atlantique.


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Février 2010)

Hélas.........


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> T'aurais pu annoncer que ça venait de PC INpact quand même



Non, je l'ai trouvé sur le site de Libération, qui lui, l'a récupéré sur un site anglo-saxon: boingboing.net.


----------



## daphone (22 Février 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Sauf que l'on trouve encore des DVDs à l'achat ou en location sans mesures de protections



ça tombe sous le sens.. Je précise bien "on aura contourné les solutions de protection anti-copies présentes sur les DVD". Donc si pas de protection sur le DVD, on n'enfreint pas la loi  
Malheureusement, ces DVD vont se faire rare...

EDIT : Ah oui, peut être qu'on en on est arrivé là "à cause des pirates", ça ne leur permet pas non plus de se foutre du droit et de nous les enlever. Les majors se tirent une balle dans le pied toutes seules en se foutant du consommateur.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (22 Février 2010)

Rappelons quand même aussi que les pirates sont pour quelque chose dans le progrès en informatique ... et oui si la plus part des failles dans les logiciel, dans les sécurités ... sont trouvés c'est quand même une "gentille" contribution de de développement de la part des pirates... 
Un peu paradoxal vous dîtes :rateau: tout à fait.


----------



## Gwen (22 Février 2010)

Hellix06 a dit:


> T'aurais pu annoncer que ça venait de PC INpact quand même



Et la version française était en premiers sur Otakia 

http://www.otakia.com/upload/article_3565/7389.jpg


----------



## F118I4 (22 Février 2010)

Hier après-midi on a maté Wall-E, l' horreur aux moins 5 bandes annonces (de films disney) avant d' arrivé sur le menu du blu ray (puis un loading).C' est trop abusé, bien 10 minutes avant de lancer le film (on peut faire une avance rapide sur les bandes annonces mais on ne peut pas les passer).
Heureusement que tous les disques ne sont pas comme celui-ci...


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2010)

Heureusement aussi que Wall-E est une petite merveille


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Février 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Heureusement aussi que Wall-E est une petite merveille



L'une des plus belles productions de Pixar assurément.  :love:


----------



## iZiDoR (22 Février 2010)

Splinter28 a dit:


> Rappelons quand même aussi que les pirates sont pour quelque chose dans le progrès en informatique ... et oui si la plus part des failles dans les logiciel, dans les sécurités ... sont trouvés c'est quand même une "gentille" contribution de de développement de la part des pirates...
> Un peu paradoxal vous dîtes :rateau: tout à fait.



Entre un "pirate" (entendre: un gars qui télécharge illégalement des films/musiques) et un Hacker il y a une énorme différence quand même. Faut pas tout mélanger non plus...


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> Entre un "pirate" (entendre: un gars qui télécharge illégalement des films/musiques) et un Hacker il y a une énorme différence quand même. Faut pas tout mélanger non plus...



Exact.

Finalement, je commence à penser que c'est "les pirates" qui vont (non pas "tuer", le cinéma n'a jamais fait autant d'entrée en janvier 2010) bouleverser les pratiques de consommation de la culture. Une destruction créatrice en somme ? un mal pour un bien ? A voir...

Je rappelle quand même que The Pirate Bay, fervent défenseur du "piratage" et de la distribution des contenus culturels est en train de bosser sur un système de rémunération des artistes... Irnonique non ? Ça vaut ce que ça vaut pour l'instant, mais ça a le mérite d'être soulevé...


----------



## Gwen (23 Février 2010)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Heureusement que tous les disques ne sont pas comme celui-ci...



C'est pour ça que sur Otakia.com, le rédacteur en chef a demandé que nous intégrions dans la fiche des DVD, la durée d'attente avant de pouvoir réellement voir un film. Car lorsque c'est la première fois, c'est cool de voir les bandes-annonces et autres "bonus" mais quand les enfants réclament leurs DVD et que l'on perd 10 minutes pour ça, c'est frustrant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je rappelle quand même que The Pirate Bay, fervent défenseur du "piratage" et de la distribution des contenus culturels est en train de bosser sur un système de rémunération des artistes... Irnonique non?



Non, pathétique.
Pour rémunérer les artistes, on peut aussi acheter leurs albums


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (23 Février 2010)

Je connais bien la différence entre Hack et piratage erreur de ma part quant au choix de mes mots j'en convient 
Merci cela dit de me reprendre :rateau:


----------



## daphone (23 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Non, pathétique.
> Pour rémunérer les artistes, on peut aussi acheter leurs albums



Ah c'est si facile de parler de quelque chose que l'on ne connait pas hein !


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> C'est pour ça que sur Otakia.com, le rédacteur en chef a demandé que nous intégrions dans la fiche des DVD, la durée d'attente avant de pouvoir réellement voir un film. Car lorsque c'est la première fois, c'est cool de voir les bandes-annonces et autres "bonus" mais quand les enfants réclament leurs DVD et que l'on perd 10 minutes pour ça, c'est frustrant.




Oui enfin mettre des spots qui dénonce le téléchargement illégal sur un DVD acheté légalement c'est un peu comme marquer FUMER TUE sur du papier Q. (sauf que la sa rime :d)


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (24 Février 2010)

Ne parlons pas des cd illisible dans un autoradio à cause des protection de piratage ... et oui ... (content d'acheter son cd légalement) sans parler de l'écoute de certain cd sur ordi bloqué par une merde de lecteur intégré à la *** :mouais:


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Février 2010)

Ah ça....

Quand il s'agit de prendre notre pognon c'est okay mais pour le reste......


----------



## Sindanárië (24 Février 2010)

Wai mais ça c'est parsskeu Apple c de la merde


----------



## kaos (25 Février 2010)

Hadopi c'est fini , ouais peut etre , mais en tout cas on en parle et le simple fait que cette loi est été mise au menue est la preuve que d'ici peu il vont remettre le couvert ..
Perso j'ai un peu suivis cette histoire puisque la personne virée de chez TF1 est une connaissance .
Ces projets de loi me font flipper , enfin pas la protection artistique mais plutot les motivations de contrôle qui sont en sous couche.


----------



## Fil de Brume (25 Février 2010)

Pour ma part, j'ai très peu voire pas du tout de DVD où je ne peux pas passer les bandes annonces.

En fait je suis dans le cas de l'image en français, cad que dans les bandes annonces la touche menu est désactivée, ce que je trouve inadmissible, mais au moins en faisant "chapitre suivant" je passe à la 2e bande annonce, ... jusqu'au menu. C'est chiant, mais au moins c'est jouable.

Et heureusement que les platines de salon retiennent où on en est du DVD, comme ça suffit de revenir au menu, ce qu'on peut faire, une fois le DVD inséré, et on n'a pas à se retaper les bandes annonces.

Sauf que la PS3 ne retient je crois que le dernier DVD inséré, ou un truc comme ça, si on en a mis d'autres entretemps, l'info est perdue, et c'est bien dommage...

Il faudrait que les fabricants de platine ne jouent pas le jeu, et refusent le "blocage" de la touche menu  Mais au vu de la structure d'un DVD, si le DVD n'indique pas où aller en appuyant sur Menu, la platine ne peut pas l'inventer, donc je doute que ça soit faisable.

Ou alors il faudrait une loi qui interdise le blocage de la touche "menu" du DVD.


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (25 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Sauf que la PS3 ne retient je crois que le dernier DVD inséré, ou un  truc comme ça, si on en a mis d'autres entretemps, l'info est perdue, et  c'est bien dommage...



Imagine la place prise au fur et à mesure ... et surtout que tu le supprimerai comment avec une option pour vider le cache ba ouais ok mais ça reviens au même ...


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Sans doute, pourtant les platines DVD de salon conservent l'info beaucoup plus longtemps. Et donc qu'on n'aille pas me dire qu'une platine DVD de salon est mieux qu'une PS3 ^^

D'autant qu'un utilisateur lambda n'a pas des milliers de DVD, donc au final stocker la référence du DVD, et l'emplacement de l'arrêt, ça prend vraiment très peu de place...

Et en même temps je ne demande pas de garder l'info tout le temps, mais par exemple un truc style garder l'info des 10 ou 20 derniers DVD insérés, et ça aurait été parfait. Et ça prend très peu de place...


----------



## Gecko_Splinter (26 Février 2010)

ouais c'est vrai
je me demande d'ailleurs si ma 360 garde en mémoire les placement des dvd je sais qu'elle le fait ma pas pour combien de dvd et pour combien de temps

Et sinon on voit se développer de plus en plus de VOD sur le net ou autre (xbox ...) c'est la fin de l'ère du Disque ... peut être et c'est pas plus mal ça prend moins de place


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2010)

Posséder c'est mieux que louer. Et le DL il faut bien le sauvegarder nan? ^^

Mes achats iTunes le sont en tout cas, enfin les sics, j'ai pas regardé pour Fringe (le cadeau de noël d'iTunes^^) mais comme il est aussi sur l'iPod c'est bon.


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Moins de place en VOD ? Quand tu auras à télécharger une VOD de 20 Go pour UN film en qualité blu-ray, tu te diras que finalement tu préfères avoir le disque physique ^^

D'autant que, comble de l'ironie, le film en téléchargement n'est pas toujours moins cher que le film en disque. Suffit de regarder les séries sur iTunes, souvent la saison sur iTunes est plus chère que la même chose en DVD.


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Février 2010)

Et surtout il n'y a pas le multilingue. Soit français soit anglais.


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Février 2010)

Ah oui. Bon les séries moi en général je les regarde en français, mais je comprend que ça puisse gêner.

C'est quand même un comble... pas de support physique... pas de multilingue... pas de bonus... et on paye plus cher...

Pour la musique c'est différent, souvent les albums sont je trouve moins chers que dans le commerce, et surtout on peut les prendre à l'unité, ce qui a plus d'intérêt pour une musique qu'un épisode de série  qui voudrait acheter l'épisode 12 de la saison 3 d'une série, sans avoir les autres ? ^^


----------



## richard-deux (27 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Pour la musique c'est différent, souvent les albums sont je trouve moins chers que dans le commerce, et surtout on peut les prendre à l'unité, ce qui a plus d'intérêt pour une musique qu'un épisode de série  qui voudrait acheter l'épisode 12 de la saison 3 d'une série, sans avoir les autres ? ^^



Je suis d'accord avec toi.
Il m'arrive d'acheter une chanson par ci par-là mais pas un épisode d'une série.

De plus, l'achat d'un album sur iTunes est souvent au prix de 9,99 et si on attend quelques semaines, on peux trouver dans le commerce ou sur différents sites de vente par correspondance ces même albums en version physique (sans compression et boîtier) pour moins chers.


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

J'ai rarement vu les albums de musique que j'aime pour moins cher que sur iTunes. Genre j'ai acheté sur l'ITMS un triple album pour 14 euros je crois, il était au moins à 20/25 dans le commerce...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> J'ai rarement vu les albums de musique que j'aime pour moins cher que sur iTunes. Genre j'ai acheté sur l'ITMS un triple album pour 14 euros je crois, il était au moins à 20/25 dans le commerce...



Pourtant ce n'est pas difficile de trouver des albums physiques moins chers que leurs versions téléchargeables.
La fnac et amazon (et surement d'autres) font souvent des promos avec 4 cd pour 20 euros. Et le choix est riche et varié.
Et il y a plein d'autres offres promotionnelles au cours de l'année (CD à 7,99, à 9,99...). Ce ne sont pas les occasions d'acheter ses CDs physiques moins chers que leurs versions compressées et téléchargeables qui manquent.
Il faut surtout faire preuve de patience, ne pas se précipiter sur un album dès sa sortie, mais attendre qu'il bénéficie d'une promotion.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2010)

Mouais, enfin le CD a juste pour avantage la qualité. Une conversion en Loseless y a que ça de vrai  

Par contre purée ça en prends de la place ^^


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Pourtant ce n'est pas difficile de trouver des albums physiques moins chers que leurs versions téléchargeables.
> La fnac et amazon (et surement d'autres) font souvent des promos avec 4 cd pour 20 euros. Et le choix est riche et varié.
> Et il y a plein d'autres offres promotionnelles au cours de l'année (CD à 7,99&#8364;, à 9,99&#8364;...). Ce ne sont pas les occasions d'acheter ses CDs physiques moins chers que leurs versions compressées et téléchargeables qui manquent.
> Il faut surtout faire preuve de patience, ne pas se précipiter sur un album dès sa sortie, mais attendre qu'il bénéficie d'une promotion.



C'est surtout que ce fonctionnement marche quand on regarde les promos, qu'on se dit, tiens, cet album est pas mal, en promo, je le prend. Or moi je ne fonctionne pas comme ça, je n'achète pas d'albums récents, mais c'est plutôt du genre : je veux TEL album, et souvent il n'est pas dispo en promo 

Quelques exemples pris au hasard... album de nightwish, the highest hopes, de 2005 donc pas récent, 9.99 sur l'ITMS, 14 chez amazon, et encore en occasion.

Après je suis d'accord qu'on trouve aussi des versions physiques moins chères que certains albums, mais il y a beaucoup d'albums que j'aime qui sont plus chers que les versions à télécharger. Sans compter que chez amazon il faut au moins 20 euros d'achat pour ne pas payer les frais de port, donc deux ou trois albums ^^

Sans compter aussi que souvent à la poste ce sont des incapables, donc je suis à la maison, ils ne sonnent même pas, et je dois aller chercher le colis à la poste...

Et pour ma part, je ne vois (enfin entends) pas de différence entre un CD et un AAC en 256. Si on va par là, les puristes disent qu'il aurait fallu rester au vinyle, car le passage au CD donne une perte de son.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Février 2010)

Pour les albums anciens, l'achat d'un CD dans le commerce est plus intéressant que le téléchargement légal. Mais pour les albums récents ou fraîchement sortis, c'est l'inverse.


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

Il y a aussi des albums anciens qui restent chers ^^
Quant à la qualité, de toute façon au final même si j'ai le CD, je n'écoute jamais le CD, je le convertis en AAC 256 et je l'écoute comme ça, sur mon téléphone branché à l'autoradio de la voiture, ou via l'iPod touch de ma femme, mais au final jamais à partir du CD, c'est trop contraignant...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les albums anciens, l'achat d'un CD dans le commerce est plus intéressant que le téléchargement légal. Mais pour les albums récents ou fraîchement sortis, c'est l'inverse.



Faut savoir jongler entre les différentes offres pour profiter des prix les plus bas.

Mais le téléchargement, je m'y mettrais vraiment le jour où on nous proposera de lossless.
Maintenant que les disques durs ont atteint le To et que les débits sur le net sont relativement élevés, je ne comprends pas qu'on doive encore se contenter de formats compressés.
Et même si au lieu de mettre 5 minutes, il faille 1h pour télécharger un album non compressé, j'aurai la patience t'attendre.
Aujourd'hui, si on veut télécharger un album non compressé, il faut passer par la voie illégalle. C'est bien triste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h29 ----------




Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et pour ma part, je ne vois (enfin entends) pas de différence entre un CD et un AAC en 256. Si on va par là, les puristes disent qu'il aurait fallu rester au vinyle, car le passage au CD donne une perte de son.



C'est pas une histoire de puriste.
Tout dépend où tu écoutes ta musique.
Il y a un monde entre un autoradio, un téléphone.. et une chaine hifi à éléments séparés.


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Février 2010)

J'écoute jamais ma musique sur une chaine hifi à éléments séparés, sinon mes voisins vont appeler les flics pour tapage ^^

Moi le format compressé me va très bien, ça prend assez de place comme ça mes vidéos HD pour pas avoir des albums de 1 Go ou plus pour la musique...

Sans compter que ça pose le souci de l'emplacement de la bibliothèque iTunes... donc réserver un disque complet rien que pour iTunes ? Et quand on arrive à bout de place ? Est-ce que iTunes gère correctement plusieurs disques durs pour sa bibliothèque ? Ou alors il faudra des disques en RAID0 pour faire croire à un seul disque alors qu'il y en a plusieurs, mais c'est pas le même prix...

Et si, c'est aussi une question d'oreille, certains vont entendre la moindre différence, d'autres ne verront aucune différence... j'ai déjà écouté, au casque, de la musique AAC via un ampli home cinéma Dension, j'ai trouvé le son très bon...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Moi le format compressé me va très bien, ça prend assez de place comme ça mes vidéos HD pour pas avoir des albums de 1 Go ou plus pour la musique...



Dans la famille "je connais pas donc je raconte n'importe quoi" de je demande Fil De Brume.

Pour info, un CD audio de 44 minutes (la durée de beaucoup d'albums tourne dans ces eaux là) occupe 443 Mo. Si je le passe en Apple Lossless, il n'occupe plus que 272 Mo.
Tu m'expliques d'où tu sors tes 1 Go et plus. 
Donc sur un DD de 1 To, tu fais tenir facilement 3500 albums en Lossess.
Et le temps que tu le remplisses, la capacité des DD auront encore augmentés, je ne vois de soucis à se faire pour la place.


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2010)

Le souci des albums en promo à un moment c'est que c'est souvent de la soupe commerciale. Les albums moins connus sont dégagés des bacs rapidement alors que la vente du 1er tirage n'a même pas été complète. Donc, impossible d'attendre une baisse.

La ou le numérique est une bonne chose, c'est qu'il est possible d'acheter partout dans le monde un artiste qui intéressera très peu de monde au final, mais réparti sur toute la planète. Avant, ces artistes pouvaient ventre 100 disques et s'estimaient heureux de leur popularité qui dépassait un peu leur quartier et quelques festivals. Maintenant ils peuvent espérer en vendre 10 fois plus avec un minimum d'effort et peut-être espérer au final touche encore plus de monde en créant le Buzz.

Mais bon, comme l'a souligné Joan Sfar, la culture a un prix, il ne faut pas la brader sinon le pauvre pourra lui aussi en profiter. La culture est un luxe, il faut que cela reste dans cette voie.

Je vous rappelle qu'il y a 28 ans, la TVA sur les disques était la taxe sur les produits de luxe comme les bijoux et les fleurs au taux de 33,33%.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2010)

Perso, la différence entre AAC et Loseless ça s'entend très bien sur de la musique symphonique (Star Wars) ou le son a beaucoup plus de volume, et sur la musique d'artistes exigeants. Du Loseless pour Norah Jones, tu a des détails en plus mais je suis d'accord, y  a pas grand chose. Pour Micheal Jackson ou Evanescence par contre... (Thriller: 1086kpbs contre 256, 40.7Mo la chanson)

Quand au poids des albums, ça dépend. Les 6 Cd de la trilogie classique de Star Wars font 1.58Go, il y a 71 titres. Le double album King of Pop (34 éléments) fait 1.10Go,  avec The Open Door d'Evanescence, les 13 titres font 394.6 Mo. 

Le Loseless s'adapte à la musique. Et avec des enceintes Creative 2x10 Watts tu entends déjà la différence.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h40 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Le souci des albums en promo à un moment c'est que c'est souvent de la soupe commerciale. Les albums moins connus sont dégagés des bacs rapidement alors que la vente du 1er tirage n'a même pas été complète. Donc, impossible d'attendre une baisse.
> 
> La ou le numérique est une bonne chose, c'est qu'il est possible d'acheter partout dans le monde un artiste qui intéressera très peu de monde au final, mais réparti sur toute la planète. Avant, ces artistes pouvaient ventre 100 disques et s'estimaient heureux de leur popularité qui dépassait un peu leur quartier et quelques festivals. Maintenant ils peuvent espérer en vendre 10 fois plus avec un minimum d'effort et peut-être espérer au final touche encore plus de monde en créant le Buzz.
> 
> ...



Ah mais tu vois, pour moi la Culture doit être partagée, accessible à tous, par contre oui leur soupe commerciale ils peuvent se la garder.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2010)

gwen a dit:


> Le souci des albums en promo à un moment c'est que c'est souvent de la soupe commerciale.



C'est sûr que si tu classes des artistes comme JJ Cale, les Who, Neil Young, Elvis presley, les Byrds... dans la soupe commercial.
On pouvait aussi se faire du Primal Scream ou White Stripes à pas cher pendant la promo 4 CD pour 20 euros.


----------



## DarkMoineau (27 Février 2010)

Les Who c'est tout sauf de la soupe oui, mais pour un album des Who, y en a combien qui sont de la soupe commerciale?


----------



## Gwen (27 Février 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> C'est sûr que si tu classes des artistes comme JJ Cale, les Who, Neil Young, Elvis presley, les Byrds... dans la soupe commercial.
> On pouvait aussi se faire du Primal Scream ou White Stripes à pas cher pendant la promo 4 CD pour 20 euros.



Ça dépend pour qui, mais cela reste du commercial quand même.

Même les White Stipe que j'adore sont un peu commerciaux maintenant. Les Who, c'est à fond du commercial en plus d'être de la soupe.. Pour moi en tout cas. C'est là le souci, mais bon, je peux comprendre qu'on aime les Who, surtout a 5 

Cela n'empêche que les "vieux" CD amortis depuis longtemps et qui se retrouvent en promo, c'est à fond du commercial. Que ce soit Presley, Neil Young, les Byrds etc. 

Ils se font des sous sur des choses qui ne coutent plus grand-chose normalement.


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Février 2010)

Who et commercial j'ai du mal.

Mais oui les sociétés se font  du pognon sur le dos des morts, on l'a encore vu avec le King of Pop.


----------



## jmos (28 Février 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Who et commercial j'ai du mal.



Là on pourrait discuter: à partir de Tommy, c'est commercial et la suite ne va pas s'arranger avec quadrophenia, etc...

Mais je sens qu'on sort du sujet....


----------



## DarkMoineau (28 Février 2010)

Effectivement, non seulement on sort du sujet, et pas d'un peu.


----------



## daphone (1 Mars 2010)

Je deteste acheter un MP3. Pourquoi ? parce que j'en suis locataire à durée indéterminée (ou determinée selon les cas) et non propriétaire. Voilà mon problème


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Pourquoi locataire ? Que ce soit le format numérique, ou un CD, c'est quoi la différence ? Un CD, tu possèdes le support physique, un mp3, tu possèdes le fichier informatique. En quoi c'est différent ?

De la même manière que je possède tous les fichiers audio et vidéo qui sont sur ma machine...

Surtout avec le format iTunes Plus, maintenant on n'est même plus limité à iTunes ou à des appareils Apple, on peut les lire partout...


----------



## rizoto (1 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Pourquoi locataire ? Que ce soit le format numérique, ou un CD, c'est quoi la différence ? Un CD, tu possèdes le support physique, un mp3, tu possèdes le fichier informatique. En quoi c'est différent ?
> 
> De la même manière que je possède tous les fichiers audio et vidéo qui sont sur ma machine...
> 
> Surtout avec le format iTunes Plus, maintenant on n'est même plus limité à iTunes ou à des appareils Apple, on peut les lire partout...




Le mp3 est un format proprietaire (et payant). Si dans 10 ans, aucune société ne supporte ce format, il sera impossible de le lire.


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Les CD c'est pareil, si dans 10 ans ce format disparaît, et qu'aucune platine ne peut plus lire ce format, quid des CD que tu as ? Et que tu ne pourras plus lire.

De la même manière que de nos jours, va donc trouver des platines pour lire les vinyles, ça devient de plus en plus rare... ou encore les magnétoscopes VHS, qui ont tendance à disparaître aussi...


----------



## Gwen (1 Mars 2010)

Surtout qu'il y a plus de chance de trouver un programmeur pouvant recréer un logiciel permettant de lire les MP3 qu'une personne pouvant manufacturer un lecteur de CD à partir de rien


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Pour les anciens iTunes protégés, je comprend le souci, car si le format est abandonné par apple en lecture un jour, pour les lire il faudra réussir à cracker la protection, mais pour les mp3 classiques ou AAC classiques, je ne pense pas qu'on aura un jour ce souci ^^

D'autant qu'avec la dématérialisation des supports, on verra de plus en plus des versions numériques des musiques / films et de moins en moins de supports physiques.

Donc plutôt que de voir disparaître le mp3, on le verra à mon sens plutôt se multiplier.

Et quand je dis mp3, c'est un terme générique pour la musique numérique, que ce soit du wav, mp3, aac, aif, ogg, ou autre...


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Mars 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Pour les albums anciens, l'achat d'un CD dans le commerce est plus intéressant que le téléchargement légal. Mais pour les albums récents ou fraîchement sortis, c'est l'inverse.



Y'a de tout....
Exemple : le tout dernier album de In Strict Confidence, version limitée (2 CD) :
- un peu peu plus de 20 euros du l'ITS
- 23 euros sur Amazon... (29 à la Fnac, au passage...)
Le choix de cliquer sur Amazon a été vite fait...

Quant à la remarque que j'ai lue quelque part à propos de la non mise à disposition de formats "lossless", que ce soit par l'ITS ou par d'autres (qui en sont encore au mp3...), c'est aussi, pour moi, un frein indiscutable, voire l'occasion de situations ubuesques probablement pas extraordinairement légales (achat sur l'ITS, puis téléchargement sur les newsgroups de versions Flac...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h14 ----------




Fil de Brume a dit:


> Pour les anciens iTunes protégés, je comprend le souci, car si le format est abandonné par apple en lecture un jour, pour les lire il faudra réussir à cracker la protection, mais pour les mp3 classiques ou AAC classiques, je ne pense pas qu'on aura un jour ce souci



Pourquoi ?
Moi, j'ai pas de boule de cristal...
Imaginons qu'un format compressé tombe en désuétude, évolue ou Dieu sait quoi et que cela t'oblige à le convertir.
C'est sûr, ça sera toujours possible, mais au prix d'une sacré perte de qualité : convertir du compressé...
Non, l'assurance, ce sont les formats de compression "lossless" : même s'ils disparaissent, évoluent, etc..., la conversion vers un autre format sans perte de qualité sera indolore pour ta musique. Enfin, en principe. Pour des oreilles normales.
Et c'est c'est bien pour ça que l'absence totale d'offre "lossless" dématérialisée légale est bien une absurdité.
Ou une future très bonne opération commerciale pour nous revendre une troisième fois la musique achetée sur l'ITS en AAC 128, puis "mise à jour" au prix fort en AAC 256 avant de nous la "mettre à jour" au même prix fort en AppleLossless. En espérant qu'on shunte le AAC 360...


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> En espérant qu'on shunte le AAC 360...


Pourquoi pas le AAC PS3 tant que tu y es ? :rateau:

mais là on parlait de disques physiques via le numérique, mais c'est vrai que d'avoir des versions lossless des musiques ça serait bien...

Les lecteurs mp3, les autoradios mp3, ils lisent le apple lossless ? 

Bon c'est sûr que je ne mettrais pas ma musique en lossless sur mon téléphone portable, car mes 8 Go de dispo fondraient comme neige au soleil ^^ J'ai déjà 6 Go de musique sur mon téléphone, en AAC ^^


----------



## daphone (1 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Je deteste acheter un MP3. Pourquoi ? parce que j'en suis locataire à durée indéterminée (ou determinée selon les cas) et non propriétaire. Voilà mon problème



Pour ceux qui n'ont pas compris. On supprime le marché de l'occasion. J'achète un album 20, je l'écoute et je peux le revendre moins cher ensuite sur internet, ou ailleurs. Il a une valeur intrasèque. Le MP3, par contre, même acheté légalement, ça ne se revent pas. Pourquoi ne t-on pas revendre ce que l'on possède ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Mouais sans doute  Des jeux ça m'arrive d'en prendre d'occasion, par contre des musiques ou films jamais, je n'aime pas prendre ce genre de choses en occasion.

Mais d'ailleurs il y a d'autres cas où le marché de l'occasion disparaît. Tout ce qui est jeu en ligne, notamment les mmorpgs. Un mmorpg, tu l'achètes, tu as la boîte, les DVD, tout ça, par contre ça ne se revend pas, car revendre un mmorpg revient à vendre ton compte avec, ce qui est contraire à l'EULA.

Et après il y a d'autres cas où acheter d'occasion peut être dangereux. Exemple : ma femme m'achète sur PS3 en occasion dragon age origins, dedans il y a un code pour obtenir une armure bonus et une aventure bonus. J'ai eu de la chance, soit la personne n'avait pas utilisé son code, soit le code peut être utilisé plusieurs fois, mais si j'avais du acheter les bonus que ce code fournissait, le jeu aurait coûté plus cher que le jeu neuf ^^

En fait c'est l'informatique qui tue le marché de l'occasion 

Il y a des tas de logiciels que tu achètes sur internet, sans support physique, et qui sont invendables, vu que lié à un compte d'achat personnel.

Il y a même des logiciels avec support physique qui sont invendables, ou difficilement, car demandant une activation sur internet, genre la série des Office de microsoft.

Donc effectivement, le marché de l'occasion est sur le déclin, à cause de l'informatique ^^


----------



## daphone (1 Mars 2010)

On s'éloigne un peu du sujet. On parle bien de musique, de cinéma, d'oeuvre culturelle (bien que les jeux vidéos ont tendance a vouloir intégrer cette dénomination). Et non pas de logiciel qui sont régies par des lois différentes.

Tu achètes un CD ou n'importe quel support physique : tu as le droit de revente.
Tu achètes un film ou un morceau dématérialisé : tu n'e fais rien. (ne parlons même pas des mp3 sous DRM qui represente bien de la location a durée determinée)


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

Ah non, les AAC avec DRM c'est, pour moi, de la location à durée indéterminée, alors... car "durée déterminée" ça suppose que tu saches pendant combien de temps tu pourras les lire... or on n'en sait rien ^^

De la même manière qu'en droit du travail, un CDI, donc à durée indéterminée, ça ne veut pas dire que tu vas rester toute ta vie dans l'entreprise, peut-être que dans un an tu partiras ou tu te feras virer, mais la durée n'est pas déterminée à l'avance ^^


----------



## daphone (1 Mars 2010)

Un MP3 DRM, c'est la possibilité pour le distributeur de te retirer la licence à tout moment.

Quand iTunes a retiré ses DRM en passant à iTunes +, ils ont refait passer les clients à la caisse, comme une augmentation de loyer, alors que cela devrait être normal. (cela reste de la location a durée indeterminée)

Sinon pour les offres type SFR/Universal, avec "téléchargement illimité de musique dans un genre musical au sein du catalogue Universal", c'est de la location à durée determinée, car ils précisent bien que si tu n'es plus leur client, tu perds toute ta bibliothèque, cool non ? 

Les DRM sont un fléau.

Acheter un MP3 sans DRM, oui c'est bien (payer artiste, mais surtout distributeur, éditeur toussa toussa), mais comment tu le distingues d'un MP3 piraté sur un disque dur ? Comment prouver que tu l'as acheté? Etc..

L'utopie serait de pour "marquer" chaque titre existant, tel un code-barre (ainsi que ses différentes version) et de donner la possibilité de pouvoir acheter une licence (gérée par un organisme tel que la SACEM, mais pour le grand public), ce qui permettrait de pouvoir disposer à souhait du MP3 (légal ou illégal), du CD, etc.. de réduction sur le concert (acheter alors juste le prix du support et du package graphique) et donc ne plus avoir besoin de redistribuer les droits à l'achat d'un support. etc..) Simplification. 
Mais les contrats sont tellement bouchés entre artistes, producteurs, éditeurs phonographiques et graphiques etc.. Il faudrait pouvoir tout remettre à plat. Une certaine destruction créatrice en quelque sorte.


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Mars 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Un MP3 DRM, c'est la possibilité pour le distributeur de te retirer la licence à tout moment.
> 
> Quand iTunes a retiré ses DRM en passant à iTunes +, ils ont refait passer les clients à la caisse, comme une augmentation de loyer, alors que cela devrait être normal. (cela reste de la location a durée indeterminée)


Pas d'accord. Apple a enlevé de sa bibliothèque les AAC avec DRM, mais les AAC achetés avec DRM continuent à être valables, on peut toujours les lire sur le Mac, sur l'iPod, sur l'iPhone, comme avant. On n'a pas du tout l'obligation de les passer à iTunes +.

Accessoirement, concernant le prix, ça m'est arrivé de râler auprès du support qu'un album était dispo en iTunes + mais qu'il ne me proposait pas la mise à jour, au final ils m'ont proposé de l'acheter et de me rembourser, résultat la mise à jour iTunes plus dans ce cas ne m'a rien coûté...

Donc ça reste encore de la location à durée indéterminée, car le seul cas qui ferait qu'on ne puisse plus les lire serait un abandon dans les nouveaux lecteurs apple du format avec DRM, et ça on ne sait pas si ça va arriver un jour, ni quand...

Quant à tes "téléchargement illimité", là oui c'est de la location pure et simple, tu peux les lire tant que tu payes, c'est un peu aussi comme les abonnements cinéma, tu ne possèdes pas le film mais tu peux aller au cinéma autant que tu veux. Pour ma part ça ne me choque pas, c'est un autre type de marché, utile pour les gros consommateurs, tu peux écouter toute la musique que tu veux en payant un abonnement. Ou comme les locations de DVD aussi, les trucs où tu peux regarder tous les DVD que tu veux en payant un abonnement mensuel.



daphone a dit:


> Acheter un MP3 sans DRM, oui c'est bien (payer artiste, mais surtout distributeur, éditeur toussa toussa), mais comment tu le distingues d'un MP3 piraté sur un disque dur ? Comment prouver que tu l'as acheté? Etc..
> 
> L'utopie serait de pour "marquer" chaque titre existant


Ca existe déjà. Tu n'as jamais eu la curiosité de regarder les ID3 tags des fichiers iTunes + ? Il y a ton nom et ton ID itunes qui apparaît dans le fichier, et donc si tu donnes le fichier à quelqu'un, si un de tes fichiers se retrouve sur le réseau peer to peer, ben tu es responsable, on sait que le fichier vient de toi.


----------



## daphone (1 Mars 2010)

@Fil de Brume : On s'est mal compris sur tes deux Quote.

Pour le premier, ça me semble évident que tu puisses les conserver. Mais le passage au Sans-DRM devrait être gratuit et automatique.

Pour le second, on ne parle pas de la même chose. Les ID3-TAG se trafiquent comme tu veux. Je parle d'un système de distribution par licence. Mais cela reste de l'utopie.


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Mars 2010)

Je ne suis pas sûr. Le nom de l'acheteur n'est pas dans un ID Tag normal, en tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à y accéder.

Je pense que les versions sans DRM des AAC d'iTunes ne sont pas en fait sans DRM. Ca reste du DRM, sauf qu'il n'y a aucune protection en lecture, n'importe qui peut le lire n'importe où. Mais l'info de l'acheteur (son mail et nom iTunes) est stocké sur le fichier à un endroit impossible à accéder. Comme dans les versions avec DRM en fait.

Ou alors montre moi où on peut modifier ça, ça m'intéresse car j'ai changé de mail plusieurs fois et j'aimerais uniformiser mes chansons ^^

Donc à mon sens c'est juste un format DRM lisible partout, mais l'ID de l'acheteur est là pour identifier un morceau acheté... il me semble d'ailleurs qu'iTunes identifie un tel morceau comme "AAC acheté", ou un truc comme ça, faudra que je vérifie ça chez moi, là je suis au boulot donc sur un PC et j'ai pas ma bibliothèque iTunes sous la main...


----------



## boninmi (2 Mars 2010)

La nouvelle disposition (qui vient d'entrer en vigueur) permettant à un particulier de contester directement une loi devant le conseil constitutionnel (via tout de même le filtre de l'institution judiciaire) sera-t-elle applicable à Hadopi, ou une loi déjà validée antérieurement par le conseil constitutionnel sera-t-elle automatiquement exclue d'une procédure de contestation ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> La nouvelle disposition (qui vient d'entrer en vigueur) permettant à un particulier de contester directement une loi devant le conseil constitutionnel (via tout de même le filtre de l'institution judiciaire) sera-t-elle applicable à Hadopi, ou une loi déjà validée antérieurement par le conseil constitutionnel sera-t-elle automatiquement exclue d'une procédure de contestation ?




Bonne question, je demanderai au prof mais vendredi si tu veux.

En attendant sa me semble logique de pas pouvoir contester les articles validés par le CC. Il me semble que c'est juste une partie du texte qui a été soumit au CC, la partie répressive.


----------



## daphone (2 Mars 2010)

@Fil de Brume : Effectivement, je viens de voir, je te donne entièrement raison sur les IDtags iTunes. Mais cela ne change rien au fait que le passage à l'iTunes Plus aurait du être gratuit et automatique (un problème de droit sûrement). 

De toute manière, je préfère largement acheter un CD, le ripper moi-même. Car non seulement je choisis la qualité d'encodage (Lossless). (Le MP3 est un format très destructeur), mais si je le souhaite, je peux revendre mon album à un tiers. (certes, je ne suis pas censé conserver ma copie). 

Le systeme de licence que je décrivais plus haut serait merveilleux pour le consommateur (le fan n'aurait pas eu besoin de racheter toute la collection de Francis Cabrel en vinyle, puis en K7, puis en CD, puis en mp3, puis dans le prochain format, l'achat d'un titre serait définitif qu'importe le support), mais ingérable pour les sociétés de gestion de droits collectifs, mais surtout catastrophiques pour les majors, qui vivent très bien de leur back catalogue, qui prennent plaisir à  nous ressortir sous diverses formes tous les 5 ans..


----------



## Fil de Brume (3 Mars 2010)

Disons que ce qui m'arrête dans l'achat de versions physiques c'est la place que ça prend. J'ai déjà mes deux tours à CD qui sont pleines, et je me vois mal continuer à stocker des CD ^^

Sans compter que souvent je veux acheter juste un morceau d'un album, il n'y a que quelques exceptions où je prend un album complet.

Parfois aussi c'est le temps qui prime, comme par exemple pour le baptême de mon fils on avait besoin d'un album précis pour le lendemain.

Certains albums qu'on trouve sur l'ITMS sont aussi parfois difficilement achetables dans le commerce, par exemple mon frère y a acheté un album de musique japonaise.

Quant à l'apple lossless, vu que moi je n'écoute jamais de la musique à la maison, toujours en déplacement dans ma voiture ou sur mon téléphone portable, l'apple lossless est bien trop volumineux pour moi. Rien qu'en AAC, j'ai 6 Go de musique sur ma carte micro SD de 8 Go, je n'ose pas imaginer si j'avais mis ça en apple lossless


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Disons que ce qui m'arrête dans l'achat de versions physiques c'est la place que ça prend. J'ai déjà mes deux tours à CD qui sont pleines, et je me vois mal continuer à stocker des CD ^^



C'est effectivement un problème. J'en ai plusieurs milliers. Il sont tous convertis en AALL pour la chaine hifi et en AAC pour l'iPod et autres (faut du volume de stockage, c'est sûr : vive les DD 2 To..., mais faut assumer ses passions...) et les originaux partent progressivement dans des containers en plastic... à la cave...
C'est bien pour ça que je ne fais que répéter dans ces fils : à quand une offre légale dématérialisée en format lossless, quelqu'il soit ????????


----------



## Romuald (8 Mars 2010)

Ayé, c'est parti !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Vive les trackers


----------



## Fil de Brume (8 Mars 2010)

Comment ça, vive les trackers ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Comment ça, vive les trackers ?



Le principe est simple (cela dit je ne le fais pas, mais je connais le principe) :

Quand tu télécharges un fichier illégalement, tu envois ton IP, le tracker qui accompagne ton IP en ajoute quelques centaines voire plus, sa ne cache pas ton IP et on peut la trouver bien sure, mais c'est très long vu qu'il faut tout vérifié. C'est un peu le système qu'offre les torrents.

Au lieu de chercher a cacher son IP, on inonde d'IP, je trouve sa malin enfaite :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ayé, c'est parti !


 
Hello, et le fameux logiciel de sécurisation sera compatible Mac OS X ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Mars 2010)

Nan.


..


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Vive les trackers



Vive le VPN ouais...  :love:


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Nan.


 
:mouais: et ils feront comment ceux qui seront obligés de l'installer par HADOPI ?


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Ils diront que c'était pas de leur faute, un vilain pirate a piraté leur Wifi, et ils enverront un DD (fraîchement acheté) à la Haute Autorité pour prouver qu'ils n'ont rien téléchargé, voyons.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> :mouais: et ils feront comment ceux qui seront obligés de l'installer par HADOPI ?



Au pire, ils pourront installer Open Office


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

Nan mais sérieusement ceux qui se feront "flasher" par erreur (et il y en aura sans doute) comment ils feront si HADOPI oblige (l'obligera t-elle ?) l'utilisation d'un tel logiciel pour prouver leur bonne foi... ??


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Ils t'obligeront à acheter une licence Windaube en plus de la licence du logiciel. :love:


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Ils diront que c'était pas de leur faute, un vilain pirate a piraté leur Wifi, et ils enverront un DD (fraîchement acheté) à la Haute Autorité pour prouver qu'ils n'ont rien téléchargé, voyons.


Il n'auront rien à prouver. Dans ce nouveau système, ceux qui sont accusés (y compris les innocents) sont présumés coupables, soit de téléchargement illégal, soit de négligence dans la sécurisation de l'accès à Internet.

L'identification des contrevenant étant réalisée par le biais de l'adresse IP, laquelle peut être usurpée (pas nécessairement par un piratage d'une liaison Wifi, d'ailleurs - voir par ici), on peut s'attendre à  quelques faux positifs.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> sont présumés coupables de négligence dans la sécurisation de l'accès à Internet.


 
Comment peux-t-on être présumé coupable de négligence si HADOPI ne propose pas de logiciel fonctionnant sur Mac OS X ou Linux ?


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Il n'auront rien à prouver. Dans ce nouveau système, ceux qui sont accusés (y compris les innocents) sont présumés coupables, soit de téléchargement illégal, soit de négligence dans la sécurisation de l'accès à Internet.
> 
> L'identification des contrevenant étant réalisée par le biais de l'adresse IP, laquelle peut être usurpée (pas nécessairement par un piratage d'une liaison Wifi, d'ailleurs - voir par ici), on peut s'attendre à  quelques faux positifs.



C'était plus pour la boutade (cf. le smiley adéquat) qu'autre chose. 

Je sais bien que ce n'est plus d'actualité, mais le fait est que de toute façon, leur système est voué à l'échec, et les fournisseurs de newsgroups et de VPN vont se remplir les poches d'ici peu (c'est déjà bien le cas, vu toutes les solutions qui ont fleuri sur le net ces derniers mois... et comme ils ne peuvent se baser que sur l'adresse IP de toute façon, la plupart des gros téléchargeurs sauront comment se "protéger" de ça... mais c'est paaaaaas bien ).


Edit : pas de souci ^^'


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> C'était plus pour la boutade (cf. le smiley adéquat) qu'autre chose.


J'avais saisi le clin de d'oeil, mais j'ai profité de ton post pour faire un petit rappel. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------




Yoskiz a dit:


> Comment peux-t-on être présumé coupable de négligence si HADOPI ne propose pas de logiciel fonctionnant sur Mac OS X ou Linux ?


Si le logiciel n'est compatible qu'avec Windows, le moyen existe et est parfaitement évident : bannir Mac OS X et Linux et utiliser exclusivement Windows. 

L'autre solution est encore pire : continuer d'être présumé coupable, et payer les amendes et endurer les coupures de sa connexion sans broncher en cas d'accusation infondée.


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Alors là, j'aimerais bien voir comment, d'un point de vu légal, législatif, financier, éthique, ou tout ce qu'on veut, ils pourraient bien obliger les gens à utiliser tel ou tel OS...  

Vont devoir acheter que du Microchiottes pour l'Assemblée Nationale, ça va pas ou bien? :love:


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'avais saisi le clin de d'oeil, mais j'ai profité de ton post pour faire un petit rappel.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h49 ----------
> 
> ...



Raison de plus pour me barrer à l'étranger dès que j'ai fini mes études.....


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

C'est clair !! Ils ne peuvent obliger les utilisateurs à utiliser Windows... Point de vue commercial pour Apple...  et chacun est encore libre de choisir son système.  Pour moi HADOPI serait en tort de ne pas proposer de solution pour "les autres" hors Windows...  Si c'est ça on est bon pour le bootcamp !!!!!!


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Alors là, j'aimerais bien voir comment, d'un point de vu légal, législatif, financier, éthique, ou tout ce qu'on veut, ils pourraient bien obliger les gens à utiliser tel ou tel OS...


Les cas où la législation impose des produits particuliers sont en fait assez nombreux. Sans qu'il soit nécessaire de désigner nommément les heureux élus, les contraintes exigées par les textes et l'état du marché suffisent souvent à les rendre obligatoires et à interdire leurs concurrents.


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Certes, mais là, de toute façon, c'est pas viable. 

Et j'ai même envie de dire que c'est dangereux, car ça incitera d'autant plus à utiliser autre chose, et à trouver des solutions pour se cacher. 

Ça me sidère qu'en 5 minutes, on soit inscrit à un VPN, que nos données transitent en Allemagne ou aux Pays-Bas, tout ça avec une recherche Google de 30 secondes. On met des millions pour HADOPI, et à côté, les gendarmes n'ont rien pour traquer les pédophiles/terroristes et autres saloperies, et se voient même mettre des bâtons dans les roues à cause de solutions florissantes comme celle précédemment citée. 

Ils ont plus foutu la merde qu'autre chose avec ça, et finalement, le téléchargement est bien plus facile qu'avant, et surtout, bien plus anonyme, le comble... 

Je trouve tout ça scandaleux de toute façon, mais ça date pas d'hier, et mon post ici même n'y changera pas grand chose, mais ça fait du bien de gueuler.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Pas la peine non plus de paniquer.
Histoire de vous rassurer, foncer lire le dernier paragraphe cet article.
Vous pouvez lire le reste aussi .


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Ils ont plus foutu la merde qu'autre chose avec ça, et finalement, le téléchargement est bien plus facile qu'avant, et surtout, bien plus anonyme, le comble...


 Je trouve au contraire qu'HADOPI est une affaire qui roule  . Le prétexte du téléchargement illégal va permettre d'instaurer un système de flicage des citoyens sur le net (fini l'anonymat !) et de faire rentrer de l'argent dans les caisses de l'État (50000 sanctions prévues par an), voire également de fournir un nouveau moyen d'embêter ou de museler les contestataires sur un média devenu incontournable.


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Haha, merci le dossier PCInpact, il m'a bien aidé pour mon dossier d'économie "Les enjeux économiques du téléchargement légal, et illégal"... 

Remarque du prof' : "On vous sent intéressé, voire même concerné (?)"

Sans dèc'... 



> Je trouve au contraire qu'HADOPI est une affaire qui roule. Le prétexte du téléchargement va permettre d'instaurer un système de flicage des citoyens sur le net (fini l'anonymat !) et va faire rentrer de l'argent dans les caisses de l'État (50000 sanctions prévues par an), voire fournir un nouveau moyen d'embêter ou de museler les contestataires.




Rassure moi, tu plaisantes ou bien.. ? 

Ça fait tout sauf rouler, vu ce qu'ils veulent faire, et les moyens qu'ils disent avoir... Une IP c'est le truc tout sauf fiable...

Non, allez, tu rigoles dis? Hein dis?


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Pas le peine non plus de paniquer.
> Histoire de vous rassurer, foncer lire le dernier paragraphe cet article.
> Vous pouvez lire le reste aussi .



L'article dit : _*Demain, la négligence sera d'utiliser Linux ou tout logiciel libre autre que ceux d'une grande multinationale !* _

Donc Mac OSX ne semble pas concerné ?? (ceci dit c'est scandaleux pour les utilisateurs de Linux!!)

L'article dit : _*nous avons introduit dans la loi Hadopi 1 une disposition qui permet à la Haute autorité de labelliser des logiciels permettant de sécuriser l'accès à internet : un abonné muni d'un tel logiciel sera prémuni contre tout risque*_

Je vois bien un soft type VirusBarrier proposer et "labelliser" pour Mac OSX...

Enfin faut être logique : comment fera une entreprise sous Mac OSX si elle se fait "flasher" à tort sans la possibilité de se "sécuriser" ? ...passer sous Windows ? j'en doute fort !!

Merci pithiviers pour le lien


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mars 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> L'article dit _D*emain, la négligence sera d'utiliser Linux ou tout logiciel libre autre que ceux d'une grande multinationale !* _
> 
> Donc Mac OSX ne semble pas concerné ?? (ceci dit c'est scandaleux pour les utilisateurs de Linux!!)
> 
> ...



Je faisais surtout référence à la déclaration sur l'honneur.


----------



## PA5CAL (9 Mars 2010)

Poissondezil a dit:


> Non, allez, tu rigoles dis? Hein dis?


Sur le coup, ça me ferait plutôt pleurer.


----------



## Pouasson (9 Mars 2010)

Je n'avais pas vu le "  " en fait. 

Ok, pleurons ensemble alors...  

Sinon, perso, même en ne téléchargeant que rarement illégalement, et assez souvent légalement, j'ai quand pris mon ticket VPN. Rien que pour le principe. À con, con et demi.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

@ pithiviers Ok effectivement... mais alors leur logiciel sert à quoi ? 

@poissondezil VPN c'est quoi ?


----------



## Hellix06 (9 Mars 2010)

Tiens on repalre de spyware...

Ça me fait triper quand nos chers ministres et députés se croient plus forts avec leur petit logiciel espion, là ou Microsoft n'arrive toujours pas à bannir ses copies illégales de windows a grand coups de WGA et autres.
Au fait, M$ ne pèserait-elle pas plus cher que le déficit français? Ah si, 260G$ de capitalisation vs 140G&#8364; de déficit...

L'égocentrisme de ce pays me donne de plus en plus envie de vomir... La France qui se croit le centre du monde pendant que les autres pays se foutent de notre gueule.

Pas de problèmes pour les spywares! Une petite machine virtuelle et on se marre: coût 0&#8364; avec virtualbox. Je ne parle même pas des hacks de ce serpent de mer(de) de spyware qui ne verra sans doute jamais le jour, ou qui sera codé avec les pieds pour un prix exorbitant (voir aussi j'aimelesartistes.fr pour un prix de 50000&#8364;, a ce prix là, je vais me mettre à l'informatique)... 

Ouiouioui, ça fait un peu troll, mais c'est à prendre au second degré...  avec une part de vérité quand même


----------



## bompi (9 Mars 2010)

Pour ce qui est de HADOPI, je ne pense pas que les autres pays se fichent de nous. Je pense que ça en intéresse certains de voir le succès de l'affaire pour se déterminer à emboîter le pas ou non.

Sur le fond c'est tout bonnement écoeurant. Si on rapproche ça des problèmes policiers et judiciaires soulignés avec un peu plus de vigueur ces derniers temps, ça peut en effet faire frissonner (de dégoût par exemple).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (9 Mars 2010)

Il ne se contre-dit pas dans la phrase suivante ? 

Concernant le logiciel de sécurisation: voir article
Le rapporteur Riester sétait exprimé sur linteropérabilité lors des débats à l'Assemblée. _« Je ny suis pas favorable, *il faut laisser au consommateur sa totale liberté de choix en fonction de son système dexploitation*. Linteropérabilité nest pas nécessaire pour les consommateurs et elle est trop contraignante pour les éditeurs de logiciels »_

Où c'est moi qui est rien compris... ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Mars 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Il ne se contre-dit pas dans la phrase suivante ?
> 
> Concernant le logiciel de sécurisation: voir article
> Le rapporteur Riester sétait exprimé sur linteropérabilité lors des débats à l'Assemblée. _« Je ny suis pas favorable, *il faut laisser au consommateur sa totale liberté de choix en fonction de son système dexploitation*. Linteropérabilité nest pas nécessaire pour les consommateurs et elle est trop contraignante pour les éditeurs de logiciels »_
> ...



C'est Riester aussi.....


----------



## caribou42 (9 Mars 2010)

ce projet Hadopi me dégoutte, en tout cas ça empechera pas le telechargement illegal. Aujourd'hui il existe pas de programmes qui permettent de surfer anonymement, et je pense pas que le projet hadopi arretera cela !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

caribou42 a dit:


> ce projet Hadopi me dégoutte, en tout cas ça empechera pas le telechargement illegal. Aujourd'hui il existe pas de programmes qui permettent de surfer anonymement, et je pense pas que le projet hadopi arretera cela !



Pour reprendre un métaphore tu vois le principe du flash pour l'excès de vitesse, ca va être pareil donc si ils empêcheront en majeur partie le téléchargement illégal de base via les réseaux de P2P le plus connus.


----------



## tirhum (10 Mars 2010)

Si même Le Figaro s'en fait l'écho&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (10 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Si même Le Figaro s'en fait l'écho


C'est un peu ce qui se dit ici depuis le début. Sauf que l'article est encore écrit avec les pieds :
- Le titre annonce une augmentation du nombre de pirates, le texte une diminution de 15% ici et 30% la.
- l'écoute en streaming est (je cite) un mode de téléchargement illégal permettant d'écouter de la musique sans la télécharger (!)
-etc...

Mais bon, ils ont quand même dit l'essentiel : les 'vrais' pirates contournent Hadopi et surtout, dans le dernier paragraphe : _L'enquête a également fait apparaître un effet secondaire inattendu de la loi. De nombreux adeptes du téléchargement illégal ont déclaré acheter, parallèlement, des contenus numériques.
_
Pas si inattendu pour qui a lu les x pages de ce fil


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (10 Mars 2010)

Hello,
Je pense que l'on aura le droit à un logiciel de sécurisation labellisé HADOPI version Mac OS qui est un système propriétaire... pour les logiciels libres c'est une autre histoire...

Voir cet article Numerama intéressant :
_"Ou si les labels ne sont octroyés que pour des logiciels propriétaires sous Windows ou Mac OS, créant un préjudice aux auteurs de logiciels libres open-source. Le chemin de croix va être long pour la labellisation des firewall."_


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2010)

Ce qui est marrant ... c'est que maintenant ceux qui télécharge illégalement ont beaucoup moins de chance de se chopper des virus...

Finalement HADOPI, fait exactement l'inverse, ils interdisent le téléchargement. 

Réaction : ils crypte leurs adresse IP, passe par d'autre adresse IP, réseau privé ... 

En plus ... le comble ... c'est que ceux qui télécharge illégalement télécharge plus vite ..... !!

Enfaite les lois et les pratiques était pas en accord mais à la limite de pas beaucoup, avec HADOPI, la lois est a des années lumières des pratiques de maintenant.


----------



## jugnin (12 Mars 2010)

Peut-être le lien a-t-il déjà été donné, mais voici une enquête déclarative réalisée auprès de 1340 internautes bretons sur la réception de la loi Hadopi, à laquelle a participé la faculté d'économie de Rennes 1, dont je suis l'un des sous-produits (je sais, ça perd tout de suite en crédibilité ).

Les résultats donnent une réalité statistique à un certain nombre d'effets déjà anticipés ici :



> Cette étude met en lumière les limites de la loi Hadopi qui assimile le piratage à un protocole de communication (le peer-to-peer) et réduit les pirates aux seuls utilisateurs de ce protocole. La mise en place d&#8217;une autorité administrative ciblant l&#8217;usage des réseaux Peer-to-Peer semble avoir eu surtout pour effet de modifier les techniques de piratage avec une utilisation croissante de pratiques qui contournent les dispositions de la loi Hadopi. De surcroit, près de la moitié des pirates se révèlent être également des acheteurs numériques. Supprimer l&#8217;accès Internet à ces pirates risque de réduire sensiblement la taille du marché des biens culturels numériques. Cette évaluation est bien évidemment partielle et devra être renouvelée dans quelques mois pour tenir compte des effets des premiers courriels d&#8217;avertissements. Mais, les premiers enseignements tirés de l&#8217;enquête Marsouin suscitent quelques doutes quant à l&#8217;efficacité de la loi Hadopi pour endiguer le piratage numérique et stimuler le marché légal de la musique et de la vidéo sur Internet.



_Edit. Ah bah oui, j'avais oublié que tirthum était une véritable antenne-relai de l'information... _


----------



## DarkMoineau (12 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Peut-être le lien a-t-il déjà été donné, mais voici une enquête déclarative réalisée auprès de 1340 internautes bretons sur la réception de la loi Hadopi, à laquelle a participé la faculté d'économie de Rennes 1, dont je suis l'un des sous-produits (je sais, ça perd tout de suite en crédibilité ).
> 
> Les résultats donnent une réalité statistique à un certain nombre d'effets déjà anticipés ici :
> 
> ...



Oh mais quel surprise!


Alors le gouvernement a dépensé notre argent en pur perte? 

Oh ben ça alors?! 

J'en suis estomaqué.


Merci pour le lien


----------



## Hellix06 (12 Mars 2010)

jugnin a dit:


> Peut-être le lien a-t-il déjà été donné, mais voici une enquête déclarative réalisée auprès de 1340 internautes bretons sur la réception de la loi Hadopi, à laquelle a participé la faculté d'économie de Rennes 1, dont je suis l'un des sous-produits (je sais, ça perd tout de suite en crédibilité ).
> 
> Les résultats donnent une réalité statistique à un certain nombre d'effets déjà anticipés ici :
> 
> ...



Bonne enquête, qui ne fait que confirmer les dires de nombreux d'entre nous...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qeRJevM9Nc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5qeRJevM9Nc&hl=fr_FR&fs=1&color1=0xe1600f&color2=0xfebd01" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Mars 2010)

Et pis c'est même pas du Sardou! 

comme toujours, la parodie est supérieur à l'original. 

(Quand même dire qu'ils dépensent du pognon dans ce genre d'émission). 

Menfin faudrait que je retrouve une ou deux viédos sympa sur Hadopi... Quoique, elles doivent être déjà là ^^


----------



## Anonyme (13 Mars 2010)

pithiviers trop bien la vidéo


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (18 Mars 2010)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je faisais surtout référence à la déclaration sur l'honneur.


 
C'est clair, je ne vois pas comment l'HADOPI pourra accuser de négligence un internaute de bonne foi sous MAC OS X si ce fameux logiciel de sécuristation n'est pas compatible !!

Il faut que ce logiciel soit interopérable sinon ce serait scandaleux...


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mars 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> C'est clair, je ne vois pas comment l'HADOPI pourra accuser de négligence un internaute sous MAC OS X si ce fameux logiciel de sécuristation n'est pas compatible !!


Mais on peut accuser quelqu'un indépendamment de l'installation du logiciel en question. Ça n'a pas de rapport.

La négligence porte sur le fait de ne pas avoir su empêcher une tierce personne d'utiliser son accès à Internet pour perpétrer des téléchargements illégaux.

Le logiciel ne sert quant à lui qu'à apporter une preuve (de principe) que l'installation de la personne incriminée n'est pas en cause. (Il s'agira d'un élément considéré comme une preuve du point de vue des autorités. Du point de vue technique, je pense que ce sera beaucoup plus discutable.)


Bref, pour pouvoir se dédouaner en cas d'accusation infondée, l'abonné devra s'être équipé d'une des configurations préconisées par les autorités (et si cette configuration impose par exemple un PC sous Windows 7 et d'une nouvelle box fournie par le FAI, il faudra s'y conformer pour être protégé des éventuelles poursuites).

Dans le cas contraire, il sera simplement difficile voire impossible de réfuter à la fois les accusations de téléchargement illégal et de négligence dans la sécurisation de l'accès. Dans tous les cas, le choix incombe à l'abonné (choix de ne pas utiliser l'une des configurations compatibles, ou choix de ne pas acheter et installer le logiciel, peu importe).


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (18 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si cette configuration impose par exemple un PC sous Windows 7 et d'une nouvelle box fournie par le FAI, il faudra s'y conformer pour être protégé. Dans le cas contraire (par choix de l'abonné ou pour cause d'incompatibilité), il sera simplement difficile voire impossible de réfuter à la fois les accusations de téléchargement illégal et de négligence dans la sécurisation de l'accès.



Salut,
Donc cette loi va obliger le consommateur à acheter uniquement du PC sinon tu seras hors la loi ?!

Cela va à l'encontre des règles du commerce me semble-t-il ? car si tu te fais flasher à tort et donc non protégé car sous Mac OS X tu pourras être éligible à une coupure du net et une amende de 1 500... n'importe quoi ce truc.

Comment va-t-on faire ? franchement je veux bien sécuriser ma ligne mais si la loi ne prévoit rien pour moi je vais pas aller sous Windows quand même...


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mars 2010)

Yoskiz a dit:


> Donc cette loi va obliger le consommateur à acheter uniquement du PC sinon tu seras hors la loi ?!


Non.

D'abord, rien ne dit que seuls les PC sous Windows seront compatibles. Je n'exclus pas que les Macs puissent l'être également.

Ensuite, le consommateur qui n'utilise pas le logiciel n'est pas dans l'illégalité. Mais en cas d'accusation, même infondée, il sera déclaré implicitement coupable car il se sera interdit la seule voie de recours possible.


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (18 Mars 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non.
> 
> D'abord, rien ne dit que seuls les PC sous Windows seront compatibles. Je n'exclus pas que les Macs puissent l'être également.



Franchement j'espère que tu as raison...


----------



## Fil de Brume (18 Mars 2010)

La question qu'on peut aussi se poser, c'est... est-ce que vous allez installer une telle application ?

Je veux dire... vous ne téléchargez rien d'illégal, par exemple, est-ce que vous allez installer une application vous permettant de prouver que vous ne téléchargez rien d'illégal, "au cas où" quelqu'un essayerait de télécharger un truc illégal à partir de votre IP à votre insu ?

Et d'ailleurs, ça prouve quoi ces logiciels ? ok, vous avez un logiciel qui prouve que vous n'avez rien téléchargé d'illégal à partir de l'ordinateur sur lequel il est implémenté... mais qu'est-ce qui prouve que vous n'avez rien téléchargé d'illégal à partir de l'ordinateur portable de 11 pouces caché sous le matelas ? 

J'ai du mal à comprendre le but de ces systèmes, de ces logiciels de sécurisation, et surtout leur mode de fonctionnement...


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (18 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et d'ailleurs, ça prouve quoi ces logiciels ? ok, vous avez un logiciel qui prouve que vous n'avez rien téléchargé d'illégal à partir de l'ordinateur sur lequel il est implémenté... mais qu'est-ce qui prouve que vous n'avez rien téléchargé d'illégal à partir de l'ordinateur portable de 11 pouces caché sous le matelas ?
> 
> J'ai du mal à comprendre le but de ces systèmes, de ces logiciels de sécurisation, et surtout leur mode de fonctionnement...



Complètement d'accord avec toi, je ne vois pas non plus en quoi ce logiciel va régler la question sur la sécurisation de la connection.

Cela devrait être implenté dans le firmware des "box" des FAI pour être efficace... Ceci dit ils le feront peut-être...


----------



## PA5CAL (18 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> est-ce que vous allez installer une application vous permettant de prouver que vous ne téléchargez rien d'illégal, "au cas où" quelqu'un essayerait de télécharger un truc illégal à partir de votre IP à votre insu ?


Ce sera surtout "au cas où" on vous accuserait de téléchargement illégal. Cela n'a pas forcément de rapport avec le fait que votre ligne ait été utilisée, mais beaucoup plus avec le fait que l'adresse IP qu'on vous a provisoirement attribuée ait été (soit-disant) repérée sur un listing.



Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et d'ailleurs, ça prouve quoi ces logiciels ? ok, vous avez un logiciel qui prouve que vous n'avez rien téléchargé d'illégal à partir de l'ordinateur sur lequel il est implémenté... mais qu'est-ce qui prouve que vous n'avez rien téléchargé d'illégal à partir de l'ordinateur portable de 11 pouces caché sous le matelas ?


Comme cette loi est probablement plutôt un prétexte pour surveiller et/ou raquetter les internautes, je pense que la validité technique d'une telle preuve est sans réelle importance.

Toutefois, j'imagine que les accès au travers du logiciel seront tracés (pour vérifier facilement l'absence de téléchargement illégal), tandis que ceux provenant d'autres machines utilisant la même ligne seront soit repérés (ce qui pourrait déclencher des poursuites, avec enquête de police et perquisitions), soit rendus techniquement impossibles (liaison uniquement en tunnelling avec le FAI via le logiciel, par exemple).


----------



## Fil de Brume (18 Mars 2010)

Pour ma part, étant chez free, je n'ai pas d'IP attribuée temporairement, mais une IP fixe...


----------



## Raf (18 Mars 2010)

C'est bien ces aspects techniques qui posent des problèmes et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que les décrets sur la partie "sécurisation de la ligne" ne sont pas publiés (et ne le seront sans doute jamais).

pour résumé : - Adresse Ip fixe ou pas, ça change rien. Tu auras quelque part sur le réseau un ordinateur qui va générer aléatoirement des adresses Ip, pour faire un écran de fumé... Si c'est la tienne pas de bol...

- Le mouchard :
  - Installé sur le réseau du FAI : tu peux chiffrer tes échanges avant d'envoyer sur le réseau, ou que soit placé le mouchard, il ne verra rien. Le chiffrement est déja actif dans tous les logiciels de torrent.
  - Installé sur un ordinateur : pareil tu peux utiliser le reste du réseau avec d'autres ordinateurs sans soucis, voir tu crées une machine virtuelle sur ton ordinateur, que tu fais le tourner le temps de "pirater".
  - De toutes manières, une fois ton ordinateur éteint, si tu laisse ta box allumer pour le téléphone ou la TV tu as toujours une adresse ip...

Donc voila, l'adresse ip n'est pas un moyen fiable d'identifier quelqu'un, le mouchard sera inefficace.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2010)

Raf a dit:


> C'est bien ces aspects techniques qui posent des problèmes et c'est d'ailleurs pour ça que les décrets sur la partie "sécurisation de la ligne" ne sont pas publiés (et ne le seront sans doute jamais).
> 
> pour résumé : - Adresse Ip fixe ou pas, ça change rien. Tu auras quelque part sur le réseau un ordinateur qui va générer aléatoirement des adresses Ip, pour faire un écran de fumé... Si c'est la tienne pas de bol...
> 
> ...



Ce n'est pas totalement vrai, l'IP (fixe ou pas, machine virtuel ou pas) est un bon moyen car c'est seulement pendant que tu télécharges que tu te fais prendre donc a moins d'avoir démultiplié ton adresse IP ce qui est faisable, on peut toujours te trouver le problème c'est qu'ils vont pas s'attarder sur une IP difficilement identifiable et ils vont chopper les "téléchargeurs" qui télécharge sans précaution. De plus suffit de regarder la bande passante, même avec la TV et le téléphone en même temps, quelqu'un qui télécharge a des débits nettement supérieur que quelqu'un qui télécharge pas ..... (Très simple de reconnaitre un téléchargement légal au passage ...).

Il faut pas croire que c'est des noobs qui s'occupe de sa. Et surtout il ne faut pas sous estimer leurs compétences.


----------



## daphone (19 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> *De plus suffit de regarder la bande passante, même avec la TV et le téléphone en même temps, quelqu'un qui télécharge a des débits nettement supérieur que quelqu'un qui télécharge pas* ..... (Très simple de reconnaitre un téléchargement légal au passage ...).
> .



Je ne comprend pas cette phrase..  dès qu'on a des débits "nettement supérieurs", malgré télévision, téléphone, appareil à raclette, etc.., c'est qu'on télécharge illégalement ? Ah merde alors


----------



## Raf (19 Mars 2010)

@Artguillaume : Je me suis peut être mal exprimé. Des serveurs sur Internet vont générer aléatoirement des adresses IP sur les réseaux de téléchargement. Donc à l'autre bout, les agents chargés de la surveillance du P2P vont récolter ces adresses fictives. C'est un peu comme un radar automatique qui flascherait une voiture avec des fausses plaques. Si c'est ta plaque pas de bol... va démontrer que ce n'est pas toi, ...

Pour le reste, tu trompes lourdement, le téléchargement prend moins de bande passante que la TV ou même le téléphone. Chargez les 5 ou 6 Mo, d'une chanson passe totalement inaperçu dans le flot de données qui transite... Les FAI ont autres choses à faire que du monitoring de chaque abonnés !


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Mars 2010)

Raf a dit:


> Si c'est ta plaque pas de bol... va démontrer que ce n'est pas toi, ...


Avec une voiture c'est facile, faut qu'ils vérifient la photo, et ils voient bien que ce n'est pas ton modèle de voiture. Après, si c'est ton modèle de voiture, pas de bol ^^

Pour l'IP, ça doit être jouable aussi, enfin je pense, il doit bien y avoir un moyen de récupérer la localisation géographique, ou un truc comme ça, rapport aux traces laissées par le réseau, si ton IP vient de marseille et que le téléchargement sur la même IP est à Paris, y a un souci... A voir donc...


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Avec une voiture c'est facile, faut qu'ils vérifient la photo, et ils voient bien que ce n'est pas ton modèle de voiture. Après, si c'est ton modèle de voiture, pas de bol ^^
> 
> Pour l'IP, ça doit être jouable aussi, enfin je pense, il doit bien y avoir un moyen de récupérer la localisation géographique, ou un truc comme ça, rapport aux traces laissées par le réseau, si ton IP vient de marseille et que le téléchargement sur la même IP est à Paris, y a un souci... A voir donc...



Oui, mais tu imagines aisément la complexité de ce genre de défense pour l'utilisateur lambda que je suis...
Quant à installer un mouchard, que je dois payer en plus, c'est non. Je n'ai jamais voté pour Staline.
En gros, la loi Hadopi telle qu'elle est présentée actuellement, c'est une espèce de taxe aléatoire de 1500  par an pour utiliser le net en France.
Fascinant.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Oui, mais tu imagines aisément la complexité de ce genre de défense pour l'utilisateur lambda que je suis...
> Quant à installer un mouchard, que je dois payer en plus, c'est non. Je n'ai jamais voté pour Staline.
> En gros, la loi Hadopi telle qu'elle est présentée actuellement, c'est une espèce de taxe aléatoire de 1500  par an pour utiliser le net en France.
> Fascinant.



Si tu compares Sarko à Staline, c'est pas le faite d'avoir voté Sarko, mais UMP lors des législatives qui sont beaucoup plus importante que les élections présidentielles ...


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Mars 2010)

Pour ça qu'il faut toujours aller voter...


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pour ça qu'il faut toujours aller voter...



Et même demain


----------



## bompi (20 Mars 2010)

1/ les ressortissants français ont-ils jamais voté pour le camarade géorgien ?
2/ Comparer le Président français à Staline est idiot : il n'a pas de moustache.
3/ Sans parler du fait que dans sept ans il sera sur le départ et que, tout de même, la DCRI n'est pas le GPU (ni ses successeurs) : il faut savoir éviter de dire de trop grosses âneries.


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2010)

"sept ans" :affraid:

Laisse-nous espérer encore un peu 2012... et la fin du monde.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Si tu compares Sarko à Staline, c'est pas le faite d'avoir voté Sarko, mais UMP lors des législatives qui sont beaucoup plus importante que les élections présidentielles ...



S'il peut être compris comme ça, mon post est effectivement très maladroit et stupide.
Disons simplement que ma crainte, si j'en juge d'après tout vos posts, est qu'il va être quasi impossible de se défendre contre de fausses accusations de piratage et que je finis par considérer cette loi Hadopi comme une taxe aléatoire à l'utilisation d'Internet en France. Bon 1500  de temps en temps, c'est un peu cher et je peux me l'offrir, mais ça n'est hélas pas le cas le tout le monde. Et puis il y a la coupure... Pour un grand nombre de professionnels libéraux, plus d'internet, c'est comme ne plus avoir de permis de conduire pour un chauffeur-livreur... Sauf que là je n'ai toujours pas compris comment on peut se protéger.
Et encore désolé pour cette référence à Staline très maladroite et insultante à la fois pour ses victimes et notre démocratie :rose:.


----------



## macinside (21 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> 2/ Comparer le Président français à Staline est idiot : il n'a pas de moustache.



Staline c'était pas le petit père des peuples ?


----------



## Moonwalker (21 Mars 2010)

macinside a dit:


> Staline c'était pas le petit père des peuples ?



Et Nico est le petit pépère des populaires...

Non. Pas assez d'envergure. Manque la moustache et les millions de morts. Il n'a même pas réussi à accrocher Villepin à la boucherie Sanzot.

Et puis, si on se base sur les actualités récentes, c'est l'UMP qui a du souci à se faire avec l'Hadopi et la propriété intellectuelle. Ils ne sont pas doués là-dedans et oublient toujours de payer quelque chose à quelqu'un.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> "sept ans" :affraid:
> 
> Laisse-nous espérer encore un peu 2012... et la fin du monde.


Aucun espoir. 

Les optimistes qui croient que les scrutins annexes changent quelque chose aux scrutins Présidentielles/Législatives feraient mieux de regarder le(s) coup(s) d'avant !

Mais ne nous leurrons pas : ceux au pouvoir aujourd'hui ne comprennent pas grand-chose à Internet et son mode de fonctionnement et sont dans une mentalité de tout-sécuritaire. Mais les suivants, quels qu'ils sont, en seront exactement au même point, même s'ils viennent de l'autre bord. Notre petit monde racorni et vieillissant veut à tout prix de l'ordre et de la sécurité.
Les politiques, et c'est bien compréhensible, vont leur en donner pour leur bulletin de vote.
Enfin, au moins dans le spectacle (garde à vue, justice expéditive, HADOPI etc.)

Ici, on glose sur HADOPI, mais on pourrait parler LOPPSI, Justice et tout ça. Vaste sujet sur lequel nous n'avons que peu de prise.

Mais, je le redis, l'époque n'est plus à la croyance que le libéralisme amènerait les Chinois à la démocratie et aux droits de l'homme mais plutôt à envier le gouvernement (PC) chinois qui n'a pas besoin de s'encombrer de principes "caducs" et qui réussit à contrôler son petit monde. Il va de soi que ça ne durera pas éternellement mais pour l'instant on en est là.
Donc on se dit : contrôlons la population, maîtrisons les flux Internet et ainsi de suite.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Les optimistes qui croient que les scrutins annexes changent quelque chose aux scrutins Présidentielles/Législatives feraient mieux de regarder le(s) coup(s) d'avant !



On aurait effectivement tort de tirer des conclusions des scrutins annexes pour la présidentielle et les législatives qui la suivront 1 mois après. Surtout des scrutins comme celui pour lequel nous votons aujourd'hui et pour lequel plus de la moitié des électeurs ne s'est pas déplacé dimanche dernier (ce qui ne sera pas forcément le cas la prochaine.



bompi a dit:


> Mais ne nous leurrons pas : ceux au pouvoir aujourd'hui ne comprennent pas grand-chose à Internet et son mode de fonctionnement et sont dans une mentalité de tout-sécuritaire. Mais les suivants, quels qu'ils sont, en seront exactement au même point, même s'ils viennent de l'autre bord. Notre petit monde racorni et vieillissant veut à tout prix de l'ordre et de la sécurité.



Je ne suis pas certain que d'autres que ceux qui sont au pouvoir actuellement pousseraient aussi l'obsession sécuritaire, d'autant plus que celle du pouvoir actuel a de très fortes connotations électoralistes.

En revanche, il me semble que l'illusion sur l'efficacité du filtrage est largement partagée par tous les bords.


----------



## iluro_64 (21 Mars 2010)

bompi a dit:


> l'époque n'est plus à la croyance que le libéralisme amènerait les Chinois à la démocratie et aux droits de l'homme mais plutôt à envier le gouvernement (PC) chinois qui n'a pas besoin de s'encombrer de principes "caducs" et qui réussit à contrôler son petit monde. Il va de soi que ça ne durera pas éternellement mais pour l'instant on en est là.
> Donc on se dit : contrôlons la population, maîtrisons les flux Internet et ainsi de suite.



Je ne sais pas si cela durera pour les Chinois 
L'autoritarisme fascisant qui frappe quelques chefs d'états européens est en mouvement, mais qui s'en soucie 
Les Lois HADOPI et autre LOPPSI de l'exception française, l'incroyable débat sur l'identité française, les gesticulations autour l'ETA ces jours-ci, ne sont que des cache-misère en regard de la réforme du système judiciaire, encore à l'état de tentative  mais qui pourrait bien être réalisée d'ici à 2012.


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2010)

Bref, de beaux sujets 

Mais revenons à ce sujet (HADOPI) qui n'en finit plus


----------



## teo (21 Mars 2010)

Petite piqure de rappel pour les plus frileux...


----------



## daphone (21 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Petite piqure de rappel pour les plus frileux...



J'ai retrouvé mon nom dans la liste


----------



## Deleted member 109128 (22 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Petite piqure de rappel pour les plus frileux...



Hello,
Pas besoin de s'abstenir il est possible que ce logiciel n'existe jamais sur Mac... bien dommage pour celui qui voudra être tranquille et ne pas être accusé à tort...

Enfin on verra mais j'espère quand même qu'il y aura un logiciel pour Mac au cas où...


----------



## Pouasson (22 Mars 2010)

Il existe déjà! 

Préférences système > Réseau > "+" > VPN.


----------



## PA5CAL (22 Mars 2010)

Soit dit en passant, les caractéristiques de ce "logiciel" n'ont pas du tout été fixées, et les seules indications dont on dispose sont des rumeurs au sujet de fournisseurs potentiels, et des idées lâchées par quelques responsables. Il a même été évoqué la possibilité de l'avoir sous la forme d'un... matériel  !

Alors, tant que rien d'officiel n'aura été décidé à son sujet, les discussions sur le moyen de le contourner risquent d'être plutôt stériles.


----------



## daphone (22 Mars 2010)

Le service iPredator fonctionne très bien pour ma part. C'est juste dommage de donner 5 par mois à "une société privée", je les aurai donné volontiers aux artistes si un systeme de licence globale existait.


----------



## Moonwalker (22 Mars 2010)

teo a dit:


> Petite piqure de rappel pour les plus frileux...



J'y pense... si on installe OpenOffice.org, ça compte pour un logiciel de sécurisation ? 

D'après les débats de l'Assemblée Nationale je serais tenté de dire "oui". :mouais:

Mais ça fait quand même un peu #@% d'utiliser ça quand on a un bel iWork. :rateau:


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Mars 2010)

Ouais enfin j'ai pas le pognon pour iWork (ou du moins je préfère le mettre ailleurs, mon usage d'une suite bureautique n'étant pas assez exigeant) donc j'ai OOo, donc je suis peinard ^^


----------



## Raf (23 Mars 2010)

et hop, un petit coup de poignard : Free "ne bougera pas"


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2010)

«On nous a demandé avec beaucoup d'insistance de voter Hadopi»


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2010)

Et pour "nous", que vont-ils pondre ?!... 
Si on parle principalement de la musique et du cinéma, ce ne sont pas les seuls secteurs à "bouger" avec le numérique...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Et pour "nous", que vont-ils pondre ?!...
> Si on parle principalement de la musique et du cinéma, ce ne sont pas les seuls secteurs à "bouger" avec le numérique...



Non mais vous prenez exactement le même chemin que la musique. En pire ...


----------



## Raf (25 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Non mais vous prenez exactement le même chemin que la musique. En pire ...



Pas forcément, car la qualité de la production littéraire ou des bandes dessinées reste quand même excellente. Le cout de mise en vente d'un livre reste bien inférieur à celle d'un film ou même d'un album de musique, donc de nombreux éditeurs peuvent se permettre de prendre des risques.

La question de la rétribution des auteurs reste centrale, mais le passage au numérique ne va pas nécessairement aggraver les choses. Tu supprimes des intermédiaires, des couts (impression, transport, distribution) pour d'autres.

La tempête est surement en vue, mais je pense que le secteur de l'édition est bien mieux préparé à l'affronter que celui de l'audiovisuel.


----------



## Vincere44 (25 Mars 2010)

Je pense pareil, le fait de tenir physiquement un bouquin ou une BD dans ses mains ne sera jamais remplacé par quelconque support numérique. Beaucoupde e-books sont en vente et je ne m'imagine même pas en acheter un pour lire des romans. 

La dématérialisation est un pas nécessaire vers une technologie plus propre et responsable mais le plaisir de saisir un livre ne pourra pas être remplacé.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Mars 2010)

Scan Shop a dit:


> Je pense pareil, le fait de tenir physiquement un bouquin ou une BD dans ses mains ne sera jamais remplacé par quelconque support numérique. Beaucoupde e-books sont en vente et je ne m'imagine même pas en acheter un pour lire des romans.


Je pense pareil.



Scan Shop a dit:


> La *dématérialisation* est un pas *nécessaire* vers une technologie *plus propre et responsable* ...


Ça, j'en suis beaucoup moins sûr, du moins en l'état actuel de la technologie.

L'industrie du livre fait pousser des arbres, et son papier est recyclable, incinérable et biodégradable. Même si elle n'est pas totalement "verte", elle l'est tout de même beaucoup plus que le secteur informatique spécifique par laquelle certains souhaiteraient la voir supplantée (il suffit de penser à la fabrication, au fonctionnement et au recyclage des ebooks, de leurs batteries et des systèmes et appareils annexes nécessaires à leur utilisation).


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2010)

Se passer de livre non, concurrencer les auteurs via internet et gratuitement oui.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Se passer de livre non, concurrencer les auteurs via internet et gratuitement oui.



La quiquette, c'est super chouette ; le bicou, c'est super doux... :style:


----------



## tirhum (25 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Se passer de livre non, concurrencer les auteurs via internet et gratuitement oui.


Gratuitement, ça m'étonnerait...
Ou alors comment ?!...


----------



## Romuald (26 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Gratuitement, ça m'étonnerait...
> Ou alors comment ?!...


Une case BD, une case pub en flash.
Une case BD, une case pub en flash.
Une case BD, une case pub en flash...

M'étonnerait quand même que ça marche


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2010)

Mouais, comme dans les comics...
Deux planches, une page de pub, deux planches...
Mais tu les paies quand même...


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Mars 2010)

Je me demandais... Comment la loi HADOPI va gérer les personnes qui se connectent à partir de leur ordinateur portable, mais sur les réseaux publics, style l'aéroport, les mc do, certains supermarchés, ce genre d'endroits qui ne demandent pas d'identification pour se connecter ?

Les responsables de ces endroits vont devoir mettre en place des systèmes de filtrage de paquet, pour empêcher les téléchargements ? Mais ils ne pourront pas filtrer que les téléchargements illégaux, ils vont devoir alors empêcher tout téléchargement.

Ils peuvent déjà empêcher les protocoles style torrent ou emule, mais il y a d'autres moyens de faire du téléchargement illégal, comme les megaupload ou autres...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Gratuitement, ça m'étonnerait...
> Ou alors comment ?!...



Sa se fait déjà via des blogs ... tout comme ceux qui mettent leurs musique sur MYSPACE gratuitement.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Les responsables de ces endroits vont devoir mettre en place des systèmes de filtrage de paquet, pour empêcher les téléchargements ? Mais ils ne pourront pas filtrer que les téléchargements illégaux, ils vont devoir alors empêcher tout téléchargement.


Voilà, tu as compris. Sous prétexte d'empêcher quelques téléchargements illicites, on va finalement empêcher tous les citoyens d'utiliser Internet librement.


----------



## Pouasson (26 Mars 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Une case BD, une case pub en flash.
> Une case BD, une case pub en flash.
> Une case BD, une case pub en flash...
> 
> M'étonnerait quand même que ça marche



Bein c'est cool pour les iPhone et iPad qui n'acceptent pas le flash alors.


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Sa se fait déjà via des blogs ... tout comme ceux qui mettent leurs musique sur MYSPACE gratuitement.


Naaan ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Naaan ?!...



 De toute façon j'aime pas les BD a part Gaston et le chat


----------



## tirhum (26 Mars 2010)

C'est un manque de goût certain, voire un certain manque de goût !... 

:modo:


----------



## Rez2a (26 Mars 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Je me demandais... Comment la loi HADOPI va gérer les personnes qui se connectent à partir de leur ordinateur portable, mais sur les réseaux publics, style l'aéroport, les mc do, certains supermarchés, ce genre d'endroits qui ne demandent pas d'identification pour se connecter ?
> 
> Les responsables de ces endroits vont devoir mettre en place des systèmes de filtrage de paquet, pour empêcher les téléchargements ? Mais ils ne pourront pas filtrer que les téléchargements illégaux, ils vont devoir alors empêcher tout téléchargement.
> 
> Ils peuvent déjà empêcher les protocoles style torrent ou emule, mais il y a d'autres moyens de faire du téléchargement illégal, comme les megaupload ou autres...





> Voilà, tu as compris. Sous prétexte d'empêcher quelques téléchargements illicites, on va finalement empêcher tous les citoyens d'utiliser Internet librement.



Même sans être du côté d'HADOPI, je trouve ça un peu, pour pas dire beaucoup hypocrite d'être choqué si ils en viennent à bloquer Megaupload, Rapidshare & cie sur les réseaux publics... "sous prétexte d'empêcher quelques téléchargements illicites" ? Faut arrêter la drogue, si la part de fichiers illicites sur Megaupload était inférieure à 98% ça serait déjà énorme. (Non, je n'ai pas de sources, mais faut arrêter de faire croire qu'on va tous chercher des distribs Linux sur Megaupload...)
Cela dit, je doute beaucoup que HADOPI puisse faire quelque chose concernant les direct downloads, mais les infrastructures publiques vont bien être obligées de bloquer ce genre de sites sur leurs réseaux.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Mars 2010)

HADOPI ne surveillera pas les sites comme Megaupload, Rapidshare & Co., ça a été confirmé y'a pas si longtemps.

Source¹ / Source²


----------



## kaos (27 Mars 2010)

http://fr.filesovermiles.com/

envoie direct de fichier client vers client sans serveur intermédiaire / aucune limite de taille puisque le fichier est sur votre ordinateur !


----------



## Vincere44 (29 Mars 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> HADOPI ne surveillera pas les sites comme Megaupload, Rapidshare & Co., ça a été confirmé y'a pas si longtemps.
> 
> Source¹ / Source²



C'est tout le coeur du débat de cette loi désormais caduque. Les instances officielles n'ont pas du tout suivi la tendance. Je pense que n'importe quel politicien, s'il était un tant soit peu concerné par la sauvegarde artistique, aurait pu se rendre compte de cette évolution du téléchargement. Il suffisait juste qu'ils regardent leurs enfants sur ordinateur se servir des serveurs de fichiers...

Enfin personnellement, je ne suis pas mécontent que le ministère de l'économie numérique ne comprenne toujours rien.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Mars 2010)

Les premiers mails HADOPI envoyés après la Fête de la Musique.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les premiers mails HADOPI envoyés après la Fête de la Musique.



En gros télécharger tout ce que vous pouvez avant


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Avril 2010)

Certainement pas  Les premiers mails seront envoyés "après", mais pour des infractions commises "avant" ^^


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Certainement pas  Les premiers mails seront envoyés "après", mais pour des infractions commises "avant" ^^



Hum je ne pense pas, même si c'est possible, et légal, la seul preuve preuve réellement c'est sur le disque dur, alors entre temps ....


----------



## Raf (1 Avril 2010)

_Les promesses n'engagent que ceux qui les écoutent._

Pas de décrets = pas d'email, pas de procédure

Et si mes souvenirs sont bons, la CNIL a toujours pas rendus son avis.


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Avril 2010)

Pas besoin de preuve sur le disque dur pour envoyer un mail d'avertissement, le principe même d'HADOPI c'est qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de preuve, vu que la seule preuve matérielle qu'ils peuvent avoir c'est en venant chez toi et en saisissant ton disque dur... mais HADOPI est là justement pour éviter cette lourdeur judiciaire... plus besoin de preuve, ton IP suffit, un "soupçon de culpabilité" suffit, pour t'envoyer un courrier d'avertissement puis te couper ton accès...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Pas besoin de preuve sur le disque dur pour envoyer un mail d'avertissement, le principe même d'HADOPI c'est qu'ils n'ont pas besoin de preuve, vu que la seule preuve matérielle qu'ils peuvent avoir c'est en venant chez toi et en saisissant ton disque dur... mais HADOPI est là justement pour éviter cette lourdeur judiciaire... plus besoin de preuve, ton IP suffit, un "soupçon de culpabilité" suffit, pour t'envoyer un courrier d'avertissement puis te couper ton accès...



Oui et non parce qu'il y a des recours et surtout il y a maintenant les questions prioritaire de constitutionnalité, comme tu l'as fait remarquer cette loi contourne la constitution plus ou moins, donc en faite dans les faits, et en vue de la protection des droits fondamentaux que l'Europe possède ( cannard de Fabius au passage ), procès équitable, vie privée, et j'en passe .... il y a de forte chance pour que cette loi rencontre beaucoup d'embuche.  Si c'est pas au niveau national se sera au niveau Européen, ce qui sera un peu long au passage ...

Les français sont des vrais quiche au niveau Européen aussi bien le professionnel de la politique que la population, alors que beaucoup de pays on vu des cadors de la politique, migrer vers un objectif européen. Trop long a expliquer. Mais en gros on fait une grosse erreur en étant aussi nationaliste. On est le 4ème pays ( après la Russie ) a être condamné régulièrement par la cour européenne. On est pas près de s'arreter


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Avril 2010)

Il me semblait qu'on était même mieux placé que ça, oui la France a la fâcheuse tendance à ne pas respecter les décrets européens...

D'ailleurs c'est bien l'idéologie française ça... quand il y a des règles, il faut les transgresser ^^


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Avril 2010)

Comme quoi la marionnette de Jospin avait raison, Pays de merde ^^

Enfin c'est tout de même extrêmement grave cet irrespect de décrets européens par le gouvernement. 

L'Europe n'a pas encore assez de pouvoir s'ils continuent....


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Comme quoi la marionnette de Jospin avait raison, Pays de merde ^^
> 
> Enfin c'est tout de même extrêmement grave cet irrespect de décrets européens par le gouvernement.
> 
> L'Europe n'a pas encore assez de pouvoir s'ils continuent....




Bah la plupart des reformes sur notre constitution c'est à cause ( grâce ) a des traités avant la ratification 

Le problème c'est surtout la prétention des français, et surtout on a un parlement très faible .... Mais non est 4ème dans le classement après la Russie, la Turquie qui sont condamné pour des choses beaucoup plus violente, pour donner un ordre d'idée quand même, nous c'est pas de la violence physique ... quoique avant hier on a été condamné pour torture lors d'une garde à vue . 

Mais oui c'est grave, en Allemagne, en Espagne par exemple ils s'en sortent très très bien alors que c'est quand même normalement plus compliqué pour eux .... 

Enfin il faut mettre la faute sur les bonnes personnes qui n'y connaisse rien et qui raconte n'importe quoi, Fabius il c'est fait connaitre comme sa alors que à la base il est pour l'Europe et un autre postier. Et les gens gobent sans vérifié....

Au passage il faut pas croire mais dans la jurisprudence il y a la cour du Luxembourg et de Strasbourg alors l'Europe à quand même une grande importance vu que au niveau interne les juges, avocats sont très au courant des arrêts de cette jurisprudence. ( Le conseil d'État et la Burqa ...)


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Avril 2010)

Ah oui 

Heureusement qu'il y a encore le Conseil d'Etat, ils limitent la casse....


----------



## Bigdidou (2 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah oui
> 
> Heureusement qu'il y a encore le Conseil d'Etat, ils limitent la casse....



Tu dois confondre avec le Conseil Constitutionnel... qui ne limite plus grand chose mais qui a un pouvoir théorique de censure.
Les avis du Conseil d'Etat sont uniquement consultatifs et tout le monde s'assoit généralement dessus...


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> quoique avant hier on a été condamné pour torture lors d'une garde à vue


Et c'est pas la première fois, il y a déjà un moment j'avais déjà entendu une histoire similaire, la france condamnée pour torture lors d'une garde à vue.

Comme quoi, malgré les condamnations, ça les empêche pas de continuer...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et c'est pas la première fois, il y a déjà un moment j'avais déjà entendu une histoire similaire, la france condamnée pour torture lors d'une garde à vue.
> 
> Comme quoi, malgré les condamnations, ça les empêche pas de continuer...



Le conseil d'État c'est pas n'importe qu'elle avis, même si il est consultatif, il a une grande importance maintenant notamment grâce au média  c'est vrai que avant au début il avait aucune influence. 

On est puni, mais rien ne change pas, il y a même des lois ou on a supprimé leurs effets rétroactifs, car puni. Après on est pas dans un monde parfais, mais c'est plus notre système interne qui est nul que celui Européen qui est beaucoup plus évolué, mais complexe. Et c'est propre à notre histoire, on a quand même quasiment fait tout les régimes possible.

La loi Hadopi 2 ne sera peut être pas autant "apprécié" au niveau européen.


----------



## Hellix06 (2 Avril 2010)

Un truc marrant http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/56222-musique-majors-carte-astuce-faille.htm


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Avril 2010)

Ah le Conseil d'Etat n'a  aucun pouvoir? 

Dommage qu'il ne puisse faire comme le conseil constitutionel alors (nan j'avais pas confondu; je pensais juste le Conseil d'Etat plus puissant)


----------



## Fil de Brume (2 Avril 2010)

Marrant ? Non. Alarmant ? Oui 
Complètement idiot je trouve que l'état finance pour aider le consommateur à acheter de la musique sur le net... 

Tiens moi je veux bien que l'état me finance 50% de ma prochaine voiture ^^ Ou télé... ou de mon prochain MBP ^^


----------



## daphone (2 Avril 2010)

http://www.ecrans.fr/Telechargement-copyright-mash-up,9560.html


----------



## iZiDoR (2 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Marrant ? Non. Alarmant ? Oui
> Complètement idiot je trouve que l'état finance pour aider le consommateur à acheter de la musique sur le net...
> 
> Tiens moi je veux bien que l'état me finance 50% de ma prochaine voiture ^^ Ou télé... ou de *mon prochain MBP* ^^



Nan ça tu te débrouilles... et puis tu n'as pas d'excuses, Apple te donne largement le temps d'économiser...


----------



## daphone (3 Avril 2010)

daphone a dit:


> http://www.ecrans.fr/Telechargement-copyright-mash-up,9560.html



C'est tout simplement le documentaire qui résume..... TOUT


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Ah le Conseil d'Etat n'a  aucun pouvoir?
> 
> Dommage qu'il ne puisse faire comme le conseil constitutionel alors (nan j'avais pas confondu; je pensais juste le Conseil d'Etat plus puissant)




Euh non il n'a pas aucun pouvoir mais sur ce point précis il avait juste un avis consultatif, tu confonds avec le Sénat  ce qui n'est pas totalement vrai non plus mais bon :rateau:

Le conseil constitutionnel est en dehors des institutions ( au dessus, à coté comme tu veux )


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

Chez les Rosbifs aussi, now...


----------



## PA5CAL (8 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Chez les Rosbifs aussi, now...


Je pense que c'est l'ACTA qui est en train de faire son bonhomme de chemin.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Avril 2010)

Téléchargement illégal : le site de partage isoHunt essaye d'échapper à l'interdiction


----------



## daphone (8 Avril 2010)

Personne n'a eu le courage de voir mon lien?


----------



## tirhum (8 Avril 2010)

On est obligé de te répondre ?!... 
Ce n'est pas parce que personne n'en a parlé, que personne n'a été voir...


----------



## Moonwalker (10 Avril 2010)

Les vrais artistes :

http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-medias/2010-04-10/comment-la-sacem-se-goinfre/1253/0/442942


... de l'enfumage.


----------



## Romuald (10 Avril 2010)

z'étaient pas à l'ARC y'a quelques années ?


----------



## rizoto (11 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Les vrais artistes :
> 
> http://www.lepoint.fr/actualites-medias/2010-04-10/comment-la-sacem-se-goinfre/1253/0/442942
> 
> ...




Faut dire que taxer tous les supports d'enregistrements, ça rapporte hein ...


----------



## teo (12 Avril 2010)

Dès que j'ai l'adresse du pote, je vpn en Malaysie ou Indonésie, avec des points d'accès aux EU et UK; pour l'équivalent de 50$ par an accès tranquilou TGV, et en bonus, accès à toutes la VOD et rediff gratuite étasuniennes tout en n'enfreignant pas cette loi décidément obsolète... avant d'avoir vécu.
Je trouvais les tarifs européens vraiment impossibles et apparemment, y'a mieux et pour moins cher.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Avril 2010)

Le ministère de l'Intérieur italien défend  le P2P et critique Hadopi.


----------



## boninmi (14 Avril 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le ministère de l'Intérieur italien défend  le P2P et critique Hadopi.


C'est parce que Berlusconi croit que P2P veut dire Pépées to Pépé


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Avril 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est parce que Berlusconi croit que P2P veut dire Pépées to Pépé



Ça ne veut pas dire ça ?


----------



## boninmi (14 Avril 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça ne veut pas dire ça ?


Si, entre autres choses 
Il y a pas mal de mots qui commencent par P: poupées, paires (de ce qu'on veut), pipes, p...(respectueuse), papy, ...


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Avril 2010)

Les Majors du disque auraient surévalué les dégâts du téléchargement.


----------



## Romuald (15 Avril 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les Majors du disque auraient surévalué les dégâts du téléchargement.


On nous aurait menti ?


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2010)

On les aurait crus ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Sa me rappel noir désir .... la lettre pour son président :rateau:


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les Majors du disque auraient surévalué les dégâts du téléchargement.


Sans blague  ... !?

Enfin, c'est une institution officielle qui le dit. Mieux vaut tard que jamais.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2010)

Un saboteur de torrent pour contrer Hadopi


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2010)

Ca promet, surtout quand on connaît les conditions à remplir pour sa défense... 

le spyware gouvernemental a de beaux jours devant lui...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Un saboteur de torrent pour contrer Hadopi




Rien de nouveau, rien d'étonnant c'est déjà ce qui se passe quand tu télécharges en torrent ....

D'ailleurs pour sa qu'ils ont bien dit qu'ils allaient d'abord s'attaquer a des platesformes très utilisé et sans tracker.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Un saboteur de torrent pour contrer Hadopi


La fausse bonne idée ! 

C'est un peu comme si des imbéciles s'amusaient à faire de excès de vitesse devant les radars routiers après avoir changé leur plaque d'immatriculation par celle d'autres automobilistes. Ça n'enlèvera pas les radars.

Seedfuck n'est pas un dispositif contre Hadopi, mais contre tous les internautes d'une manière générale. Ça n'empêchera pas l'État de taxer les innocents (bien au contraire), lesquels n'auront que peu de moyen de prouver qu'ils le sont, sinon que d'installer le mouchard préconisé par ce pouvoir politico-policier qui rêve de devenir Big Brother.

Par ailleurs, lorsque l'adresse IP sera reconnue comme une information personnelle (c.f. proposition du Sénat) et que l'usurpation d'identité sera reconnue et poursuivie dans les faits, les utilisateurs de ce genre d'outil risqueront bien plus qu'une amende et une coupure Internet pour téléchargement illégal... enfin, en admettant qu'on s'intéresse à eux, puisqu'ils n'agiront finalement que comme de vulgaires collabos qui aideront à rentabiliser le business Hadopi.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

Ta comparaison est fausse, sur une photo prise par le radar au lieu d'avoir 3 voitures tu en as 400 donc va trouver celle qui est en excès de vitesse (c'est impossible on est d'accord mais c'est sa le principe) .... Au lieu d'avoir une adresse IP tu en as 1000.

Ensuite tu peux trouver la personne qui a téléchargé vu que son IP est belle est bien listé mais c'est plus long, beaucoup plus long.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Ta comparaison est fausse, sur une photo prise par le radar au lieu d'avoir 3 voitures tu en as 400 donc va trouver celle qui est en excès de vitesse (c'est impossible on est d'accord mais c'est sa le principe) .... Au lieu d'avoir une adresse IP tu en as 1000.


Non, on a 400 photos avec 400 voitures différentes. Et au bout du compte ça fait 400 amendes. Les automobilistes injustement accusés n'ont ensuite plus qu'à payer pour avoir le droit de contester... s'ils en ont les moyens.

Et c'est là tout le problème.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non, on a 400 photos avec 400 voitures différentes. Et au bout du compte ça fait 400 amendes.



Non non il faut ensuite regarder les débits ( sa se différencie TV, téléphone et internet ) et c'est seulement en regardant les débits que tu peux dire qui as téléchargé ou pas. 

Après il y a un autre moyen de trouver ceux qui télécharge sans ambiguïté, warner l'a déjà fait au passage. Il faut le télécharger et lancer le fichier par exemple.


----------



## Romuald (16 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Non non il faut ensuite regarder les débits ( sa se différencie TV, téléphone et internet ) et c'est seulement en regardant les débits que tu peux dire qui as téléchargé ou pas. .../...


Ca se passe comme ça chez les bisounours


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Non non il faut ensuite regarder les débits ( sa se différencie TV, téléphone et internet ) et c'est seulement en regardant les débits que tu peux dire qui as téléchargé ou pas.
> 
> Après il y a un autre moyen de trouver ceux qui télécharge sans ambiguïté, warner l'a déjà fait au passage. Il faut le télécharger et lancer le fichier par exemple.


Le critère d'Hadopi pour attraper un contrevenant, c'est* la présence de l'adresse IP dans le listing* correspondant à un fichier téléchargé protégé par le droit d'auteur. Point barre.

Ceux qui seront chargés de ramener 50000 méchants pirates par an à la Haute Autorité n'ont pas d'intérêt à mener leur petite enquête (en allant regarder les débits ou n'importe quoi d'autre), ni même peut-être la compétence et le temps nécessaires. Il ne faut donc pas s'attendre à ce qu'ils fassent la vérification.

Ce sont les victimes qui pourraient éventuellement inciter le juge et la police à aller chercher ces informations plaidant en leur faveur, si le droit et la procédure le leur permettent, mais pas avant leur passage devant le tribunal où elles devront se défendre à la fois contre l'accusation de téléchargement illégal et (puisque leur adresse apparaît sur le listing et qu'elles contestent) de négligence dans la sécurisation de leur accès à Internet.

Mais compte tenu du caractère expéditif de la procédure, et à moins d'avoir les moyens d'être bien défendues, je doute qu'elles auront souvent gain de cause. En fait, elles paieront l'amende en majorité, parce que cela reviendra moins cher que de payer un bon avocat.

Et je rappelle que ces victimes, c'est potentiellement nous tous.


----------



## jugnin (16 Avril 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca se passe comme ça chez les bisounours



Quoi, les Bisounours aussi versent dans la cyber-criminalité ?!

Tu viens d'annihiler la dernière once d'espoir que j'avais en ce monde.


----------



## capitaine_choc (19 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> La fausse bonne idée !
> 
> C'est un peu comme si des imbéciles s'amusaient à faire de excès de vitesse devant les radars routiers après avoir changé leur plaque d'immatriculation par celle d'autres automobilistes. Ça n'enlèvera pas les radars.


ça pemettrait de noyer le système sous un flot de contestations


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Avril 2010)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> ça pemettrait de noyer le système sous un flot de contestations


Il faut se rendre à l'évidence : il y a belle lurette que la contestation n'a plus noyé aucun système. On sait qu'elle agit plutôt comme un exutoire.

Et puis si ce système remplit encore mieux les caisses de l'État grâce à ce flot, alors il a peu de chance d'être arrêté.


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Avril 2010)

Pour faire (encore) une analogie, ça fait un peu comme si les voleurs à l'étalage commençaient à provoquer des émeutes et saccageaient les magasins pour brouiller les pistes. Il ne me semble pas que la contestation qui résulterait de tels actes mènerait à la disparition des vigiles, au désintérêt de la police ou à la gratuité des produits vendus. Bien au contraire.

Par ailleurs, alors que les téléchargements illégaux m'étaient plutôt indifférents, maintenant si j'ai vent d'utilisations de logiciels du type de Seedfuck, je n'hésiterai pas à aller dénoncer les coupables. Je ferais même l'effort de mener ma propre enquête avec les moyens dont je dispose, pour les traquer et les identifier, voire peut-être au final pour leur faire payer à ma manière.


Ce genre d'outil est peut-être finalement le meilleur moyen :
1- de réduire le téléchargement illégal en saturant les réseaux P2P,
2- de persuader l'opinion publique que les téléchargeurs illégaux sont des criminels qu'il faut pourchasser et punir,
3- d'attraper les contrevenants, en les repérant à l'origine grâce à au trafic IP anormal (et très caractéristique) généré par l'outil (*).

Les autorités pourront ainsi jouer sur tous les tableaux. Elles pourront :
- diaboliser encore plus le téléchargement illégal, qui passera du statut de «piratage» à celui de «terrorisme»,
- justifier de ce fait l'Hadopi et un accroissement de la mise sous surveillance d'Internet,
- augmenter les rentrées d'argent dans les caisses de l'État et des officines privées mandatées grâce aux amendes injustifiées (mais ce n'est pas leur faute, c'est celle des méchants pirates, hein !),
- augmenter les statistiques policières, en arrêtant les utilisateurs de ces outils d'IP spoofing, non sans leur avoir laissé le temps de perpétrer leur forfait.

Les petits malins qui s'adonneront à ce sport malsain n'auront pas droit aux e-mails et aux lettres recommandées d'avertissement pour commencer, mais plus vraisemblablement directement à une descente de police au petit matin, avec perquisition et saisie du matériel, et finalement à une incarcération. Je pense que ça va leur faire tout drôle.

_________________________
(*) Pour un abonné, le fait de générer une multitude d'adresses IP qui ne correspondent pas à la sienne constitue un indice sérieux. C'est d'autant plus simple à détecter que les réseaux IP ne sont qu'une sur-couche de réseaux sous-jacents, lesquels connaissent l'origine et la destination des paquets de données indépendamment des adresses IP déclarées à l'intérieur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h53 ----------




Concernant SeedFucker, je vous rapporte cet article paru sur torrentfreak.com qui me semble intéressant. Comme l'article est en anglais, je vous en livre la traduction en français (en espérant ne pas trop avoir trahi le texte original) :



> *SeedFucker ne va pas rendre BitTorrent anonyme*
> 
> par Ernesto le 14 avril 2010
> 
> ...


----------



## capitaine_choc (19 Avril 2010)

tu veux faire la chasse tu te crois au far west?
Le reste de l'argumentaire se tient. Il vaux probablement mieux attendre que les accusés par Hadopi aillent porter le jugement à la cour européenne et compter sur elle pour supprimer cette loi liberticide.


----------



## daphone (19 Avril 2010)

Discussion sur la quasi-neutralité du net en question en ce moment http://x.fdn.fr/blog9


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Avril 2010)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> tu veux faire la chasse tu te crois au far west?


Quand la police ne bouge pas (ce qui est de plus en plus souvent le cas), on est bien contraint à la faire soi-même, la police, si on ne veut pas se faire pourrir la vie par la vermine. Soit dit en passant, c'est un conseil que j'ai déjà entendu des policiers eux-mêmes, de plusieurs commissariats et en plusieurs occasions, c'est dire ! On n'est pas au Far West, mais on n'est pas non plus au pays merveilleux de Oui-oui.





capitaine_choc a dit:


> Il vaux probablement mieux attendre que les accusés par Hadopi aillent porter le jugement à la cour européenne et compter sur elle pour supprimer cette loi liberticide.


Il ne faut pas trop y compter. Ce n'est pas la première fois que la France est condamnée, pour des faits encore plus graves, et ça n'est pas pour autant que les choses changent.

Et quand bien même, les procédures sont tellement longues que je pense que je serais à la retraite ou dans la tombe avant que cette loi soit abrogée. Et puis au train où vont les négociations internationales, il n'est pas dit que les autres pays n'adoptent pas avant, eux aussi, ce genre de loi, et que cela devienne la norme.

De plus, on pourra démontrer que les plaignants sont avant tout victimes d'usurpateurs, plutôt que de la loi. Non seulement la loi ne sera pas abrogée, mais on nous en concoctera très certainement d'autres encore plus liberticides, sous prétexte de nous protéger.


----------



## rizoto (19 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quand la police ne bouge pas (ce qui est de plus en plus souvent le cas), on est bien contraint à la faire soi-même, la police, si on ne veut pas se faire pourrir la vie par la vermine. Soit dit en passant, c'est un conseil que j'ai déjà entendu des policiers eux-mêmes, de plusieurs commissariats et en plusieurs occasions, c'est dire !



bah tiens.... c'est la meilleure celle-la !


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Avril 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> bah tiens.... c'est la meilleure celle-la !


Et pourtant... Ça donne une petite idée de l'état de débordement de notre maréchaussée. Ce genre de conseil a malheureusement déjà été donné à certains de mes amis et à moi-même, à Paris, en banlieue et en province (là c'était des gendarmes). Je tairais les circonstances et les détails encore plus croustillants, parce que ça pourrait passer pour de la diffamation ou pour une incitation malveillante. Mais il y a bien des lieux en France où c'est véritablement le Far-West ("zones de non-droit", comme on dit pudiquement), où on ne doit compter que sur soi-même. Et il ne semble pas que notre "policier en chef" actuel, Ministre de l'Intérieur de 2002 à 2004 et de 2005 à 2007, ait vraiment arrangé les choses...

Mais on dérive du sujet, là.


----------



## capitaine_choc (19 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Quand la police ne bouge pas (ce qui est de plus en plus souvent le cas), on est bien contraint à la faire soi-même, la police, si on ne veut pas se faire pourrir la vie par la vermine. Soit dit en passant, c'est un conseil que j'ai déjà entendu des policiers eux-mêmes, de plusieurs commissariats et en plusieurs occasions, c'est dire ! On n'est pas au Far West, mais on n'est pas non plus au pays merveilleux de Oui-oui.


Tu craques!


----------



## PA5CAL (19 Avril 2010)

capitaine_choc a dit:


> Tu craques!


Non, non  . Je témoigne tout simplement, et à froid, d'une situation assez déplaisante mais bien réelle.

Le fait est que c'est illégal de se faire justice, mais par ailleurs les premiers qui profitent de ce principe sont les petits délinquants et les grands malfaiteurs, qui ne sont pas souvent inquiétés par la police (parce que pas assez rentables statistiquement ?). Cela dit, dans le cas présent, il existe plein de moyens subtiles de bien les «faire ch..r» (histoire de leur rappeler qu'ils ne doivent pas infliger aux autres ce qu'ils ne voudrait pas qu'on leur fasse), sans en venir à commettre un délit ou un crime.


----------



## mistik (19 Avril 2010)

Les serveurs pièges vu dans clubic aujourd'hui par Olivier Robillart :

ici


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL, t'y vas un peu fort, quand même... Et puis "les téléchargeurs illégaux sont des criminels"... Des délinquants, je veux bien, mais des criminels, il faut quand même garder à l'esprit de quoi il est question...


----------



## Fil de Brume (20 Avril 2010)

A noter que "criminel" veut dire "qui commet un crime", et un crime c'est pas forcément tuer quelqu'un.

Le vol est-il un crime ou un délit ? Si c'est un crime, alors le téléchargement illégal est un crime, ceux qui le pratique sont des criminels. Si c'est un délit, alors ce sont des délinquants.

Selon les définitions ici :
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crime_en_France

Je dirais qu'en France, le vol simple, donc sans effraction, est un délit, ceux qui téléchargent illégalement sont donc des délinquants...


----------



## capitaine_choc (20 Avril 2010)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non, non  . Je témoigne tout simplement, et à froid, d'une situation assez déplaisante mais bien réelle.
> 
> Le fait est que c'est illégal de se faire justice, mais par ailleurs les premiers qui profitent de ce principe sont les petits délinquants et les grands malfaiteurs, qui ne sont pas souvent inquiétés par la police (parce que pas assez rentables statistiquement ?). Cela dit, dans le cas présent, il existe plein de moyens subtiles de bien les «faire ch..r» (histoire de leur rappeler qu'ils ne doivent pas infliger aux autres ce qu'ils ne voudrait pas qu'on leur fasse), sans en venir à commettre un délit ou un crime.


hé ben moi même quand j'ai beaucoup de temps libre j'ai mieux à faire que de jouer aux justiciers.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Avril 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> PA5CAL, t'y vas un peu fort, quand même... Et puis "les téléchargeurs illégaux sont des criminels"... Des délinquants, je veux bien, mais des criminels, il faut quand même garder à l'esprit de quoi il est question...


Ce que j'ai écrit, c'est que le logiciel SeedFucker, s'il est exploité comme prévu par ses concepteurs (ce qui reste finalement encore à voir), en viendrait à _(je me cite)_ « _persuader l'opinion publique que les téléchargeurs illégaux sont des criminels qu'il faut pourchasser et punir_ ».

J'exprime ici *une crainte* quant à la façon dont seront traités les gens qui téléchargent des oeuvres en contravention avec les droits qui y sont attachés, et *non pas mon opinion* sur ces personnes.

En disant cela, je pense au fait que déjà actuellement, et notamment chez les instigateurs d'Hadopi, on ne s'est pas gêné pour les qualifier de « pirates », terme qui désigne normalement des marins qui pillent les navires en usant de violence, ou des personnes qui détournent des avions sous la menace d'une arme.

SeedFucker ne ferait qu'aggraver cet état de fait, à cause de l'amalgame qu'on ne manquerait pas de faire entre ceux qui, en l'utilisant, porteraient potentiellement atteinte à tous les internautes, et ceux qui ne l'utilisent pas.

Compte tenu de la mise en place d'Hadopi, la façon dont SeedFucker est prévu de fonctionner et d'agir ne ferait que l'assimiler à un outil de terrorisme (i.e. exerçant un chantage en provoquant des victimes innocentes afin d'infléchir une politique).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h03 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h00 ----------




capitaine_choc a dit:


> hé ben moi même quand j'ai beaucoup de temps libre j'ai mieux à faire que de jouer aux justiciers.


Moi aussi... sauf quand je suis sous le coup d'une menace continuelle et qu'il n'y a personne pour me défendre.

En passant un peu de temps à mettre hors d'état de nuire les crétins dont on parlait, on réduit les risques de devoir passer tout son temps libre devant les tribunaux à défendre son innocence, et son temps de travail à gagner de l'argent pour payer l'avocat et l'amende.


----------



## mistik (24 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> A noter que "criminel" veut dire "qui commet un crime", et un crime c'est pas forcément tuer quelqu'un.
> 
> Le vol est-il un crime ou un délit ? Si c'est un crime, alors le téléchargement illégal est un crime, ceux qui le pratique sont des criminels. Si c'est un délit, alors ce sont des délinquants.
> 
> ...


ici définition du vol. C'est un délit relevant du Tribunal correctionnel.


----------



## gildas1 (25 Avril 2010)

pour revenir sur hadopi moi ce qui me fait mal au coeur et au cul mais cela a du être dit 10000000 fois, c'est que les maisons de disques se font passer pour les victimes à une ampleur démesurée (pourtant statistiques à l'appui, pour eux cela n'a jamais aussi bien marché)

je ne defends pas les acteurs de ce "jeu" mais me faire prendre pour un con par des multi nationales qui jettent de l'huile sur le feu, c'est moyen...

Le monde des oeuvres artistiques changent, pour exemple, de la pseudo perte générée par le crime de vol via P2P, les artistes se rattrapent sur les shows et merchandisings et pas qu'un peu... j'ai connu les concerts de 2h30 par artiste pour 75 ou 100Frs (15&#8364 quel concert as tu à ce tarif aujourd'hui??? 
D'ailleurs certains artistes et pas les plus riches, admettent facilement que sans le P2P ils ne seraient pas connus! En effet ils prennent ceci comme un tremplin et comme je l'ai dit ils se rattrapent sur les shows (je m'éloigne de ton sujet de discution mais cela permet de se recentrer sur le sujet de l'hadopi)


----------



## daphone (25 Avril 2010)

Il est bien connu que toutes les oeuvres les plus piratée sont aussi les mieux vendues... (après on nous dit qu'on tue le petit artiste qui n'arrive pas à s'en sortir..)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

Et vendre des CD nul à 15 &#8364; c'est pas du vol ?

Il faut donner des petits sous à l'État et ponctionner la classe moyenne et les autres mais bon vu que les amendes c'est pas proportionnel au salaire ... C'est l'unique but de cette loi.


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2010)

Ce fil est d'un décourageant ...
Note que des CDs nuls il me semble que personne ne t'oblige à en acheter non plus. Quel que soit leur prix.
Et si c'est nul, ce n'est pas la peine de se prendre la tête à le télécharger : c'est une perte de temps.


----------



## tirhum (25 Avril 2010)

Heuuu...
Ça y'est, c'est fini ?!... :sleep:



bompi a dit:


> Ce fil est d'un décourageant  ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce fil est d'un décourageant ...
> Note que des CDs nuls il me semble que personne ne t'oblige à en acheter non plus. Quel que soit leur prix.
> Et si c'est nul, ce n'est pas la peine de se prendre la tête à le télécharger : c'est une perte de temps.



C'est marqué à l'avance si le CD est nul ? :mouais::mouais::mouais: 
Depuis quand tu peux écouter tout l'album avant de l'acheter ?

Pour être un délinquant il faut quand même que le délit soit répété sinon tout le monde serai un délinquant qui n'a pas traversé en dehors d'un passage clouté ( 4euros d'amende ) qui à toujours 2euros sur soit ? ( c'est un délit de ne pas avoir 2 euros sur soit lors d'un contrôle de police...).


----------



## PER180H (25 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pour être un délinquant il faut quand même que le délit soit répété sinon tout le monde serai un délinquant qui n'a pas traversé en dehors d'un passage clouté ( 4euros d'amende ).


Tu confonds de toutes façons délit et contravention. 

(pour les 2, ce serait plutôt légende urbaine, non ? :mouais: )


----------



## gildas1 (25 Avril 2010)

PER180H a dit:


> Tu confonds de toutes façons délit et contravention.
> 
> (pour les 2, ce serait plutôt légende urbaine, non ? :mouais: )




Je vois mal un flic donné une amende car la personne se trimballe sans avoir 2 MAIs avec une carte premier avec un compte rempli avec plein de zeros


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Avril 2010)

Fais-che j'ai téléchargé Avatar mais j'ai pas eu les lunettes 3D:mouais:

A qui dois-je les réclamer ???


----------



## ipan (26 Avril 2010)

c etait mort avant d etre vote ! bientot on aura une taxe pour respirer alors ..


----------



## Fil de Brume (26 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> C'est marqué à l'avance si le CD est nul ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:
> Depuis quand tu peux écouter tout l'album avant de l'acheter ?


Tu peux écouter 30s de chaque titre d'un album sur l'ITMS, pour moi ça suffit pour savoir si un album va me plaire ou pas...

Et puis après, éventuellement, si c'est un album connu, tu peux le trouver sur musicme, deezer, youtube, en streaming, donc ça permet de voir si ça te plait. Et après, ben tu achètes... et si après tout ça tu trouves que tu t'es fait avoir, t'es pas doué ^^


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tu peux écouter 30s de chaque titre d'un album sur l'ITMS, pour moi ça suffit pour savoir si un album va me plaire ou pas...
> 
> Et puis après, éventuellement, si c'est un album connu, tu peux le trouver sur musicme, deezer, youtube, en streaming, donc ça permet de voir si ça te plait. Et après, ben tu achètes... et si après tout ça tu trouves que tu t'es fait avoir, t'es pas doué ^^



Moi sa me suffit pas, déjà je n'écoute pas la radio, ensuite dans les 30 secondes tu n'as pas forcement Le passage qui te fait frissonner  Mais j'ai dis sa à la base c'étais plus une blague .... 

Et je ne pense pas être pas doué niveau musique justement .... 

Les 2 euros c'est pas une légende urbaine, juste que ce n'est pas sanctionné, mais un flic zelé peut te mettre une amende.

PER180H : Je ne confond pas délit et amende, un délit est punis le plus souvent par une amende, au pire des heures de TIG je crois .... Les deux n'ont rien a voir, l'amende étant la sanction, le délit la qualification juridique des faits .... Par contre mon exemple  est pas terrible ... Mais dans le sens courant un délit c'est juste le faite de ne pas respecter la loi, quelque soit la gravité de l'acte.


----------



## mistik (26 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Moi sa me suffit pas, déjà je n'écoute pas la radio, ensuite dans les 30 secondes tu n'as pas forcement Le passage qui te fait frissonner  Mais j'ai dis sa à la base c'étais plus une blague ....
> 
> Et je ne pense pas être pas doué niveau musique justement ....
> 
> ...



Un délit peut se concrétiser par une peine de prison jusqu'à 10 ans (voire 20 ans en cas de récidive) en fonction de l'infraction délictuelle. Dans l'hypothèse où le délit est puni d'une peine d'emprisonnement < ou = 5 ans alors le sursis total ou partiel peut être prononcé par le Tribunal correctionnel.


----------



## PER180H (26 Avril 2010)

Et : 


> Une contravention, en droit pénal français est la catégorie d'infractions, la moins grave &#8212; les deux autres catégories d'infractions étant le délit et le crime &#8212; où la peine principale encourue est inférieure à 3 000 euros d'amende. Ce type d'infraction, dit "contraventionnel" ne se réduit pas aux seules infractions à la sécurité routière (code de la route), ni à l'écrit remis au contrevenant qui constate l'infraction commise (timbre-amende).
> Les affaires contraventionnelles sont jugées au tribunal de police ou devant la juridiction de proximité. L'auteur d'une contravention est un « contrevenant ».


_issu de Wikipédia_

Donc non, le délit est un cran au dessus la contravention, et un cran en dessous du crime. 
Et contravention n'est pas amende.
Le sens réel des mots est quand même important, surtout quand on veut faire une comparaison entre plusieurs infractions.


----------



## bompi (26 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Tu peux écouter 30s de chaque titre d'un album sur l'ITMS, pour moi ça suffit pour savoir si un album va me plaire ou pas...
> <...>


Aparté : Ça peut suffire mais pas toujours. Pour certains albums des Residents, ça suffira même pour en connaître la moitié.  Mais 30s pour un mouvement de symphonie (Mahler, Bruckner, Schostakowitsch par exemple) ou de la musique plus récente (Morton Feldman par exemple) c'est un peu juste.


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Avril 2010)

Ah oui ça suffit pas pour écouter l'album, mais en ce qui me concerne ça me suffit pour savoir si je trouve les morceaux sympas.

De plus, comme on trouve tout ça sur youtube, deezer, musicme, ... on peut écouter avant d'acheter ^^


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

J'éspère vraiment que notre pays, et l'europe, trouverons un moyen de contrer ce fléau, et de façon plus efficace et sévère qu'hadopi.

La liberté du net est comme toutes les autres liberté, elle implique des droits et des devoirs. 

La liberté de la presse donne le droit d'écrire sur tous les sujets mais ne donne pas le droit d'écrire n'importe quoi sur n'importe qui ( diffamation... ), la liberté d'expression ne donne pas le droit de dire n'importe quoi ( Negationisme, Revisionisme, Racisme, Antisemitisme,... ), etc...

De la même façon, la liberté d'internet ne doit pas permettre tous les excès, on devrait d'ailleurs arreter de parler de piratage mais de vol et de recel. Une personne qui télécharge illégalement un CD ou DVD devrait être accusé de vol, et jugé comme tel...

Le principe d'hadopi est débile, priver le pirate de sa connexion internet, ca serait comme priver un chauffard meurtier de permis de conduire au lieu de le juger pour meurtre...

Il y a vraiment des choses qui me dépassent...


----------



## richard-deux (27 Avril 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Aparté : Ça peut suffire mais pas toujours. Pour certains albums des Residents, ça suffira même pour en connaître la moitié.



Commercial Album. 

1 minutes la chanson.


----------



## gildas1 (27 Avril 2010)

moi ce qui me depasse, et ce fut repete de maintes fois, c'est que l'on compare "piratage" avec un exemple faisant intervenir le meurtre etc etc

faut garder une certaine proportion dans les exemples, et non extrapoler à tout va (comme savent si bien faire les politiques) afin de rapprocher pour le francais moyen l'idée de piratage à un acte des plus graves!

ex: une mémé demande à son petit fils de 13 ans de lui trouver un des films de son enfance qu'elle en peut trouver par les moyens "légales" mis à sa disposition...
il y arrive par le P2P...
donc pour toi le gamin doit être accusé de vol avec fait aggravé?
et la mémé de recel ou mieux de complicité de meurtre/vol/etc etc?



maintenant tu dis que sur le net il faut suivre une cerrtaine ethique, le pb c'est que c'est le contraire de ce que cela veut être, le WWW est un viver favorisant les echanges, partages, etc etc
je n'ai jamais entendu parler de devoir de l'internaute! 
Comme tout systeme laissant libre penser et choix d'actions cela entraine innévitablement des méthodes qui ne plaisent pas...

Bref! 

concernant le piratage que tu souhaites nommé "vol & recel", il faut m'expliquer comment tu peux considérer ceci comme du recel sachant que ces pur informations il n'y a pas de support matériel contrairement à une pomme ou une boite de gateaux dans un super marché, 

tu risques de me faire valoir que c'est une perte substancielle pour les maisons de disques etc etc...

1/ elles n'ont jamais ete aussi florissante qu'à cette periode! statistiques à l'appui
2/ l'exces de benefices leur fait croire que le manque à gagner pour eux equivaut au nombre de telechargement effectué sur leurs "produits" (un album X a ete telechargé 1000 fois, ils ocnsiderent avoir perdu 1000 ventes) mais c'est plus compliqué car la plupart des internautes n'auraient pas ecouter l'auteur autrement et sur ces 1000 certaines personnes sont aller acheter l'album du dit musicien par la suite!

je suis musicien et je vois le piratage comme une nouvelle facon de "s'introduire dans un marché archi gavé"

comme je l'avais expliqué auparavant certains musiciens se font connaitre via ce moyen (en mettant eux memes leurs albums en partage p2p)

me concerannt si tu te poses la question, je n'achetes que des vinyles donc bon...
par contre peut etre as tu la solution a un de mes problemes?
Si je souhaite un album rare non reedités afin de travail sur certaines compositions... Comment faire? 
je m'en prive?
j'envois le montant aux ayant droits?
je demande une reedition d'un exemplaire pour moi? 




(dire de l'absurde me fait repondre par de l'absurde)


----------



## Gwen (27 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Mais j'ai dis sa à la base c'étais plus une blague ....



C'est à cause de blagues comme ça qu'on finit par avoir des lois comme l'HADOPI. Alors bon, les blagues, ça va deux minutes, mais la, on est dans la merde a causse de ça maintenant :'(


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

je vais te répondre point par point et ainsi préciser ma pensée ;-)



gildas1 a dit:


> moi ce qui me depasse, et ce fut repete de maintes fois, c'est que l'on compare "piratage" avec un exemple faisant intervenir le meurtre etc etc
> 
> faut garder une certaine proportion dans les exemples, et non extrapoler à tout va (comme savent si bien faire les politiques) afin de rapprocher pour le francais moyen l'idée de piratage à un acte des plus graves!
> 
> ...


 
Le problème c'est que les gens n'aiment pas qu'on leur dise que ce qu'ils font est mal, alors ils trouveront toujours une excuse pour se justifier...

Mais il existe des loi, une éthique, des valeurs, le respect, et tout ca je suis desolé mais ca compte !

Si demain j'ai envie d'une ferrari mais que je n'ai pas les moyens de me la payer je fais quoi ? Et bien je bave devant, mais je ne vais pas la voler...

Cette société fait croire à tout le monde qu'il peut vivre comme s'il était crésus, redescendons sur terre, apprenons à vivre en adéquation avec nos moyens, et surtout apprenons à vivre heureux avec ce que l'on a ;-)

Pour en revenir à ton argumentations, elle comporte des explications, mais elle n'excuse absolument rien ;-)


----------



## magicPDF (27 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> mais bon vu que les amendes c'est pas proportionnel au salaire ...



En droit français c'est anti-constitutionel (contrairement à la Suisse par exemple).


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Avril 2010)

Ah oui tiens des amendes proportionnelles au salaire, ça serait bien  Parce que une amende de 1.000 &#8364; pour un français moyen, c'est énorme. Pour bill gates ça ne représente rien, à peine le prix de ses chaussettes ^^

Alors que le principe d'une amende c'est de punir, de faire mal, donc au final si pour les riches elle ne représente rien, les riches sont donc au dessus des lois.


Sinon, pour ma part, si je n'arrive pas à me procurer quelque chose par les moyens légaux, je m'en passe ^^ Les seules entorses que j'ai faite à cette règle, c'est quand un épisode d'une série est passé à la TV, que j'ai raté l'enregistrement, ça m'est arrivé donc de télécharger l'épisode en question, de le regarder, puis de l'effacer. Après tout, cet épisode était passé gratuitement à la TV ^^ Et puis je ne vais pas "acheter" toute la saison d'une série juste pour un épisode, que je ne veux même pas garder...


----------



## magicPDF (27 Avril 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Ah oui tiens des amendes proportionnelles au salaire, ça serait bien


Proportionnel au revenu annuel, et non pas au salaire!
(Les plus gros revenus ne sont pas des "salaires").


Ceci dit il y a des avantages et des inconvénients, ce n'est pas tout blanc ou tout noir.
A commencer par le fait que cette "interdiction" nous vient directement de l'article 2 de la Déclaration Universelle des Droits de l'Homme, qui fait partie de la constitution française.


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Avril 2010)

Le "piratage" n'est pas considéré comme du vol mais comme de la contrefaçon... Je passais par là


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

C'est pas celle la dans notre constitution c'est la DDHC (déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen) qui a été mit dans notre constitution par le conseil constitutionnel. Mais le traité de la DUDH a été ratifié par la France .

iZiDoR : non le téléchargement est considéré comme du vol.


----------



## Rez2a (27 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> iZiDoR : non le téléchargement est considéré comme du vol.



Apparemment non.



> France
> En droit français, la contrefaçon s'applique dans deux domaines différents : le droit commercial et la propriété intellectuelle.
> Propriété intellectuelle
> Aux termes de l'article L335-2 du code de la propriété intellectuelle français, constitue une contrefaçon l'atteinte à un droit exclusif de propriété intellectuelle, qu'il s'agisse de propriété littéraire ou artistique (droit d'auteur ou droits voisins) ou de propriété industrielle (par exemple : brevet, marque, dessin ou modèle).
> Par exemple, l'échange de fichiers protégés par le droit d'auteur (musiques, films non tombés dans le domaine public) est assimilé au délit de contrefaçon.



http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Contrefaçon


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

Oui alors sortir des trucs de wikipédia je suis désolé mais autant chercher des informations chez l'épicier. 

De plus la loi dispose "ou de toute autre  production, imprimée ou gravée en entier ou en partie, au mépris des  lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété  des auteurs, est une contrefaçon et toute contrefaçon est un délit." ( Article L335-2)
 
Donc télécharger sans graver n'est pas de la contrefaçon mais du vol. Et la jurisprudence va plus que dans se sens pour l'instant 

Voir discours de N. Sarkozy. 

Et surtout arrêter de croire que wikipédia est une source fiable ....... !!! 

Aller plutôt sur le site de maitre Eolas.

P.S : désolé pour les fautes


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Oui alors sortir des trucs de wikipédia je suis désolé mais autant chercher des informations chez l'épicier.
> 
> De plus la loi dispose "ou de toute autre  production, imprimée ou gravée en entier ou en partie, au mépris des  lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété  des auteurs, est une contrefaçon et toute contrefaçon est un délit." ( Article L335-2)
> 
> ...



C'est marrant ton aplomb et ta façon d'imposer les choses.... 
Euh... en fait non c'est pas très drôle 
Si tes sources sont Grand Maitre Eolas et ben je m'inclines... 
Sinon va un peu voir du côté des lois, au hasard la DADVSI... et encore au hasard les articles L.332-4 et L.335-2-1 du CPI.... Si tu rencontres des soucis, je t'envoi les liens


----------



## tirhum (27 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> ton appoint


aplomb ?!...


----------



## iZiDoR (27 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> aplomb ?!...



Y'en a qui suive !


----------



## gildas1 (27 Avril 2010)

iZiDoR a dit:


> C'est marrant ton aplomb et ta façon d'imposer les choses....
> Euh... en fait non c'est pas très drôle
> Si tes sources sont Grand Maitre Eolas et ben je m'inclines...
> Sinon va un peu voir du côté des lois, au hasard la DADVSI... et encore au hasard les articles L.332-4 et L.335-2-1 du CPI.... Si tu rencontres des soucis, je t'envoi les liens




J ADORE ce qui se passe sur ce topic 

entre une personne qui remet en cause un texte de loi qui vienne de l'epicier du coin ou d'internet (c'est un texte de loin et pas une interpretation)

et alors le summum on se base sur une loi on la cite, et la reaction n'est pas de vérifier ce texte MAIS de dire qu'Eolas et surtout les dires de Sarkozy font foi 

Moi j'ai adoré merci beaucoup 



pour repondre à une attaque personnelle (et j'en resterai là car discuter avec des personnes bornées c'est fatiguant)


donc: me dire que si je ne peux obtenir une musique, tout autre systeme d'obtention est considéré comme du vol!

et remettre une couche en disant que comparer une voiture et une chanson ben c'est pareil

donc je me repetes, on ne peut comparer un produit immateriel et un produit materiel, c'est different de par leur nature et autres (une chanson je peux la dupliquer à l'infini et la dispatcher sur le net etc etc 
si tu peux faire ca avec une auto, poses le brevet tu deviendras riche)



donc pour en revenir a mon premier sujet:

si je ne peux me procurer un produit par la voie "normal" alors c'est du vol!

ben nan (je suis bien placé pour le savoir!!! Puisque cela m'arrive très souvent...

Si je fais des recherches sur une chanson ou autres, et qu'il s'avere que l'obtention par simple achat est IMPOSSIBLE (plus de disponibilité sur le marche normal ou en occasion) : par contre faut être sûr de son coup 
donc si ce n'est possible, ceci est considéré comme n'etant pas du vol, un petit exemple qui me vient à l'esprit...
Beaucoup de personnes sont fans d'animé japonais et dès leur sorties au japon il faut qu'il puisse la voir en streaming ou autres...
est ce considéré comme du vol/recel/délit???

ce que j'en sais (et personne ne s'est fait arréter), c'est que si le pays où se situe le consommateur ne peut être  fourni en terme de produits televisuel ou autres (enfin un truc immateriel), donc si la societe de distribution n'est pas implanté dans le pays en question... 

On ne peut considéré les personnes qui viisionnent ces episodes comme des voleurs... Puisqu'ils ne lésent pas une societe au vu de ses benefices...

En resumé: je n'ai aucunes possibilités de me fournir en episodes legallement donc je ne peux etre accusé par le distrib ou producteur de vol puisque je ne suis pas sur son marché!

pour quantifier tout ça, je t'invite à t'informer sur les "fansubs"qui distribuent via le net dans un pays X ou Y des episodes de films series ou animés non presentes sur le sol en question, peut etre va tu considere qu'ils volent mais au regarde de la loi NON (comme je viens de le citer) et surtout bcp d'entre eux sont contactés par les producteurs et leurs cercles de distrib afin de connaitre le marché du pays en question pour pouvoir mettre en place un cerlcle de distrib (par contre OUI par la suite si le pays est fourni par ces episodes ou autres, cela devient de la contrefacon de continuer à se fournir car c'est dispo via la voie legale!


je sais pas si j'ai ete clair!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2010)

A mais que j'aime ou pas N. Sarkozy, vu que c'est de lui qu'émane mine de rien pas mal de projets de lois, j'ose espéré qu'il connait un peu le dossier. 

Ensuite moi je vais sur legifrance et non sur wikipédia ou dans le dalloz pour avoir la jurisprudence.

Et c'est toi qui arrive en imposant d'un air sure, c'est de la contrefaçon alors que non, pas dans tout les cas. 

gildas1 : Pour les anim c'est plus compliqué car il y a un histoire de droit qui sont racheté pour la diffusion en France, je ne pense pas que se soit légal même avant, cela dit c'était toléré vu que les chaines racheté les droits des anims les plus téléchargé .

C'étais avec Naruto qu'il y avait eu se problème


----------



## daphone (27 Avril 2010)

E-Play m'a bien fait rire.. Il a encore beaucoup de choses a apprendre... Bref je ne rentrerai pas dans ce débat stérile. Le problème n'est pas là, mais plutôt commence par là: Le droit dauteur est-il une notion périmée ? http://ow.ly/1DPYv  Bonne lecture

---------- Post added at 22h42 ---------- Previous post was at 22h35 ----------

Et je persiste a dire cette phrase: On ne peut être pour Hadopi que dans 2 cas : soit on a un intérêt dans les industries culturelles, soit on a rien compris a cette loi et aux nouveaux enjeux imposés par le numérique. Les artistes pro-hadopi font partie de cette deuxième catégorie.


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> En resumé: je n'ai aucunes possibilités de me fournir en episodes legallement donc je ne peux etre accusé par le distrib ou producteur de vol puisque je ne suis pas sur son marché!



Et l'import ? Ce n'est pas considéré comme un moyen légal de se procurer quelque chose, en payant ? Après tout, l'internet a aboli les frontières, ne pas avoir de distributeur en france ne veut pas dire ne pas pouvoir acheter quelque chose.

Beaucoup de personnes dans l'aéromodélisme achètent les pièces détachées en chine, par exemple, soit parce que c'est moins cher, soit parce que la pièce en question n'existe pas chez nous...


----------



## gildas1 (27 Avril 2010)

oui naruto est le plus connu,

je peux t'assurer que ma facon d'agir concernant les fansubs et autres pour moi n'est pas illegale, et pour moi je ne sais pas ce qui est "toléré" dans le sens que soit tu suis la loi soit tu es hors la loi! pour moi c'est aussi simple!

donc à ce jour, avant de mettre en application d'obtenir une chanson etc etc, je me renseigne bien comme il faut avant... faut savoir que je produis des arrangements et morceaux pour divers marques très connus donc le faire sans avoir accords et autorisations c'est très périlleux car c'est l'image la marque qui prend un coup


y a une période que j'adorais c'est fin 1995 à 2000, je travaille dans le domaine du hip hop et bcp de "mixtapes sortaient sous le manteau", cela regroupant de nombreuses chansons (une trentaine à chaque fois), et à l'époque c'etait tellement faible comme marché que les producteurs chanteurs etc etc, voyaient cela d'un très bon oeil puisque c'etait un genre de pub, jamais aucun dj ne s'est vu porté plainte, au contraire les rappers venaient mettre un message de sympathie sur certaines mixtapes ...

tout était fait pour une cause commune l'amour de la musique! 

Depuis que les grosses boites de prod tels que sony et autres BMG se sont intéressés à ce marché, tout est parti en couille l'argent seul faisant loi!

Aujourd'hui je ne prendrais pas le risque de sortir une mixtape...

Puis il faut avouer que les "morceaux" de hip hop qui sortent c'est de la merde en barre! 
il faut vendre c'est tout...

Le maitre mot etant etre wesh wesh, et aggressif, 
ca me gave de voir ds les clips des rappers en doudounne karl kani ou maurice malone, et juste à coté une gonzesse avec un bikini aussi petit qu'un mouchoir! c'est d'un ridicule!


donc pour moi, le pb (je parle que pour le hip hop) vient du fait de l'introduction de l'argent dans ce domaine!
je comprends qu'il faut vivre mais bon... existe t il tjrs cet amour de la musique?

voilà pquoi je dis et redis que l'hadopi (concernant une partie de la musique), est produit par des financiers qui voient que par la thune, et non l'art!



pour moi hadopi est une loi qui protege seulement les financiers... et non la musique ou les artistes

pour moi c'est juste une mutation de pouvoir se fournir facilement en musique sur le net! 

certains artistes indépendants, sont arrivé à surfer sur ce changement et à trouver des méthodes pour ne rien perdre: leur rémunération ne vient plus sur la vente de morceaux!

hadopi est une loi qui a mes yeux est créée pour proteger des personnes qui ne souhaitent pas voir de changement par peur de perdre de la thune!

et par des artistes has been qui ont trouvés comme bouc émissaire le P2P! 

je me souviens des artistes étant favorables a l'hadopi, j'avais ri en voyant la composition ...


pour finir: l'etat s'est mis dans la merde tout seul!


tout comme sony et phillips et autres, 

ils ont creer des medias enregistrable et re enregistrable: via le CD, DVD,etc etc...

ils ont gagner bcp de thunes là dessus, puis ils sont aller pleurnicher à l'etat car ils ont vu qu'ils avaient produits un outil qui leur deserver, donc une loi a ete créer: taxe sur les supports vierges (ceci afin de resoudre le pb du manque a gagner pour les artistes mais surtt maisons de disque)

moi j'etais ok pour ceci car je me disais nouvelle façon de partager la musique nouvelle taxe (pas de souci)

maintenant cette taxe existe encore (et rapporte bcp)

mais cela n'empeche pas aux maisons de disques de faire la chasse aux "voleurs" bien qu'une loi fut votee sur la taxe pour le manque a gagner...

C'est normal ça?

c'est normal de créer un système ayant pour but la copie (gravure de dvd) et a cote que c'est même personnages puisse dire que c'est illégal?

cela me fatigue que des personnes ne connaissent rien au sujet et crois qu'ils vont révolutionner celui ci Mr Lefevbre en particulier!
(un vrai comique), je vous conseille son sketch sur les reseaux et le P2P.... ou le web 2.0

le fait est que le gouvernement est en retard par rapport aux createurs de "piratage", ils invententnt des trucs anti constitutionelles et pour eux c'est normal...

Ils sont dans l'europe mais ils emmerdent l'europe en sortant des trucs qui sont bannis par l'europe!




au sein des utilisateurs particulier, trouvez moi un seul utilisateur n'ayant jamais copié un fichier quel qu'il soit (pdf, programme, mp3 et autres) sans avoir les droits d'auteur!!!!

suis on suit la legalité, toutes personnes avec un balladeur se doit de prouver que ces morceaux lui appartiennement en ayant sur lui la preuve en sa possession!

donc il faudrait que chacun de nous possedent chaque cd ou dvd originaux dans sa poche lors d'une sortie


autre fait rigolo, mais si il faut suivre les regles a la lettre faisons le:

lors d'une video louée ou achetée, vous ne pouvez regardé cette video hors cadre familliale....

Vous avez 2 personnes chez vous amis de la soeur du beau frere du voisin qui sont venus mangés, arrive le fait de regarder uen video... Vous faites quoi vous leur dites c'est exclusif a la famille? degagez


et encore vous pouvez etre dans les soucis en leur passant la video pour qu ils la regardent chez eux car un achat est personnel!
(et donc perte a gagner pour le fabricant non?)


moi je veux bien tout ca mais alors soit on est blanc soit noir! 
soit on respecte soit on est hors la loi, mais ne me dites pas oui mais cest pas grave, c'est toléré... en fct de ton type de peau ton origine etc etc?

pour moi soit c'est ok soit c'est illegal et pis c'est tout


----------



## daphone (27 Avril 2010)

Je donne plus (+) d'argent au secteur musical et au cinéma (abonnements UGC) depuis que je "pirate" (avec mon sabre et mes pop-corn). Alors vive le téléchargement ?

La question est complexe et suppose de vrais débats. Hadopi est une réponse facile et hâtive pour satisfaire les financiers. Le problème étant que même ces derniers ne sont pas convaincus des effets de cette loi. Il va falloir qu'ils se remettent bien en question un jour. Quand les temps changent, tu ne peux pas garder ton fauteuil indéfiniment au même endroit.


----------



## Fil de Brume (28 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> suis on suit la legalité, toutes personnes avec un balladeur se doit de prouver que ces morceaux lui appartiennement en ayant sur lui la preuve en sa possession!
> 
> donc il faudrait que chacun de nous possedent chaque cd ou dvd originaux dans sa poche lors d'une sortie
> 
> ...


Concernant les musiques, en fait c'est vrai que ça pose souci  Autant toutes les musiques que j'achète via l'ITMS je peux prouver qu'elles sont à moi (mon nom est encodé dans le fichier), autant les CD que j'ai rippé pour les écouter sur mon iPhone je ne le peux pas 

Le cadre familial à mon sens ça n'a pas le sens de la "famille" comme tu l'entend, mais ça englobe les amis. C'est à mettre en opposition à une vidéo louée, par exemple, et projetée dans une médiathèque, ou autre endroit "public". Le cadre familial ça veut dire public restreint, et pas juste la famille.

Par contre, les vidéoclubs sont souvent hors la loi, j'ai plusieurs fois loué un DVD où au début il y avait la mention "ce DVD ne peut être loué". Pourquoi ? Parce que pour le vidéoclub, acheter un DVD à la FNAC, ou l'acheter pour le louer, ça n'a pas du tout le même prix.

Concernant le prêt, j'avais lu quelque part que le prêt est interdit (sauf réglementation comme dans les bibliothèques). Quand tu "prêtes" un DVD à quelqu'un, tu as le droit, mais en fait tu ne le prêtes pas, tu le lui donne. Et après, quand il te le rend, il te le donne à nouveau. Bref tu ne pourrais pas aller porter plainte qu'un ami ne t'a pas rendu un DVD prêté, car en fait tu le lui a donné. Mais à part ça tu as parfaitement le droit de donner un DVD à quelqu'un.


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

tout a fait exacte


la peur du changement ne touche que ceux qui savent qui sont arrivistes, et non pas les créateurs qui voient en ca un nouveau challenge!

hadopi nous prouve que le gouvernenemt repond tjrs à l'appel du plus riche! dans le sens que lorsque les finances sont importantes ont protege!


une autre chose par extrapolation!!!  

ps: je ne fume pas ni ne bois (important pour cette remarque)

donc je vois que la libre circulation de l'alcool est ok en france tout comme le tabac!

pourtant sur la question sanitaire c'est vraiment un contre sens!

ca existe car l'etat gagne de la thune!!! et seulement pour ca!!!

si ils pouvaient controler le cannabis et autres drogues ils le feraient (avec du tps car faut trouver comment faire avaler la pillule aux vieux aigris qui ne savent s'amuser que par l'alcool)


une verité:

l'état américain est allé au vietnam, connaissant le pb de l'héroïne du crack ils ont laissé faire car cela calmer les soldats...
surtt les pauvres qui partaient à la boucherie stones, cela deranger pas car l'optique etant de diminuer le % d afro aux USA 

peu apres la guerre finit, ils ont souhaiter importer ceci pour nettoyer les ghettos, les rendre amorphes, donc ils ont laisser faire certains importateurs et laisser ce marché à certaines familles siciliennes et d'autres groupes ocultes gerant certains quartiers...

cela a fait tache d'huile et le fait qu'ils croyaient que la drogue ne toucherait jamais la population blanche et WASP fut fausse!


tout ceci pour dire une chose: les gouvernement et tou ces bureaucrates, jouent avec le feu avec n'importe quoi: je vous offre la possibiliter de dupliquer mais vous etes hors la loi, vous pouvez vous fournir en droguer mais vous etes hors la loi! 

pquoi a t on des debits siderants avec les operateurs?  et maintenant un debit de fou avec le cable?

n'est ce pas donner le baton pour se faire battre?

à quoi peut servir un debit si important pour ceux qui regardent seulement leurs emails et autres?

à quoi peut servir les dvd a graver (hors contexte entreprise pour dupliquer et faire des sauvegardes)

c'est comme la voiture... 

pour moi c'est paradoxal, on permet l'achat et la production de voiture de vitesse et on limite à 130 sur autoroutes... 


moi je pense que c 'est pour gagner sur les 2 tableaux (taxes pour l'achat et amendes pour l'utilisation)

certains vont me dire de ne pas acheter un tel vehicule mais faut savoir que maintenant meme une twingo permet de depasser le 130 facilement 



en revenant sur le pb de la copie internet via P2P, même idée: on donne l'outil mais faut pas l'utiliser!


c'est la nature humaine d'essayer d'améliorer son cadre de vie...




*
Autres points important:


Une famille: 2 parents et 3 enfants (c'est assez commun), la famille touche 2 salaires à un peu plus du smic avec des aides de l'etat (ça aussi c'est commun)

est il humain de faire de la pub sur des films et musiques, coutant environ 8 la seance de cinema et 15 à 20 l'album, donner envie à ces familles en sachant pertinnement qu ils ne peuvent se l'offrir

comment ses enfants peuvent avoir acces à la culture? 

vous vivez dans le pays des bisounours de croirent que tout le monde peut se payer de la musique et autre sans soucis?



allez dire à un gamin de cette famille que ceux qu'il voit il ne peut l'avoir... 

sachant qu a l ecole il entend parler du nouvel album de "oui oui", le best of (celui avec saturnin et colargol en featuring)
ou encore le celebre box office "grenouillette et grenouilleau visitent la marre du pere micheaud"


l'honnêteté à ses limites dans la vie, demander à un gamin de respecter la loi, et de posséder un liaison internet sur son ordinateur sans pouvoir dl des choses qui lui plaisent c'est vicieux non?


en toute honneteté:

combien sur ce fofo ont TOUTES les licences des programmes installés sur leurs ordis?

vous vous plaignez du tarif d'un mac (qui est la base du travail informatique)mais personne ne gueule sur le prix d'une licence de CS4 ou de Logic audio pro
je trouves cela bizarre...

considererez vous qu'apple merite qu'on leur crache au museau pour le tarif des machines? 
et que le tarif d'un CS4 est totalement justifié?

je suis certain que bcp de personnes ayant repondu à ce topic, suivent l'adage suivant
"FAITES CE QUE JE DIS MAIS NE FAITES PAS CE QUE JE FAIS"

pareil, pour les personnes de l'etat, plusieurs exemples:

aucun ne respecte les limitations de vitesse (cf des magazines sur le sujet)
ils utilisent leurs moyens a des fins personnelles (sarkozy et l'histoire du scooter/ADN)

on voit des malversations et des abus de biens sociaux chaque jour!

et on nous dit de ne respecter la loi?

je veux bien mais je suivrais ce conseil seuelemnt d'une personne clean et sans reproches

ps: une personne proche, m'a demandé de lui trouver le nouveau windows 7 (et la totale: cs, nero, suite office) sur le net, en me faisant valoir que le tarif d'achat est trop cher de la totalité de ces éléments...

il a pas tord le total est plus cher que l'achat même de l'ordi seul!

ce qui m'a gêné grandement c'est qu'il est lieutenant à la PJ!!!

vous croyez sincerement que les representants de la loi suivent les regles à 100%






*


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> A mais que j'aime ou pas N. Sarkozy, vu que c'est de lui qu'émane mine de rien pas mal de projets de lois, j'ose espéré qu'il connait un peu le dossier.
> 
> Ensuite moi je vais sur legifrance et non sur wikipédia ou dans le dalloz pour avoir la jurisprudence.
> 
> ...



CPI:

*Art. L. 335-2.** Toute édition d'écrits, de composition musicale, de dessin, de peinture ou de toute autre production, imprimée ou gravée en entier ou en partie, au mépris des lois et règlements relatifs à la propriété des auteurs, est une contrefaçon* et toute contrefaçon est un délit.
La contrefaçon en France d'ouvrages publiés en France ou à l'étranger est punie de trois ans d'emprisonnement et de 300 000 euros d'amende. (*).
Seront punis des mêmes peines le débit, l'exportation et l'importation des ouvrages contrefaisants. 
Lorsque les délits prévus par le présent article ont été commis en bande organisée, les peines sont portées à cinq ans d'emprisonnement et à 500 000 euros d'amende.

*Art. L. 335-3.* *Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute reproduction, représentation ou diffusion, par quelque moyen que ce soit, d'une oeuvre de l'esprit en violation des droits de l'auteur*, tels qu'ils sont définis et réglementés par la loi.
   Est également un délit de contrefaçon la violation de l'un des droits de l'auteur d'un logiciel définis à l'article L. 122-6. 
   Est également un délit de contrefaçon toute captation totale ou partielle d'une &#339;uvre cinématographique ou audiovisuelle en salle de spectacle cinématographique.


Et tes sources à toi ?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Bah pas besoin de source les articles sont les bons là, et ils le disent très bien pour qu'il y ai contrefaçon il faut qu'il y ai reproduction partiel ou total de l'&#339;uvre, télécharger c'est pas de la contrefaçon, télécharger et graver c'est de la contrefaçon.

Ensuite celui qui télécharge selon ton deuxième article n'est pas coupable de contrefaçon, par contre celui qui partage oui et encore ...


----------



## iZiDoR (28 Avril 2010)

J'adore la mauvaise foi :sleep:

Au passage, quand tu télécharges sur le P2P tu partages en même temps (ou diffuse)... C'est connu depuis des lustres que le téléchargement n'est pas réprimandé mais bien le partage pendant le téléchargement... Partage considéré comme de la contrefaçon.

Que tu le veuilles ou non 


J'ai vu des fils fermer pour moins que ça, on tourne beaucoup en rond ici :sleep:


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Bah pas besoin de source les articles sont les bons là, et ils le disent très bien pour qu'il y ai contrefaçon il faut qu'il y ai reproduction partiel ou total de l'uvre, télécharger c'est pas de la contrefaçon, télécharger et graver c'est de la contrefaçon.
> 
> Ensuite celui qui télécharge selon ton deuxième article n'est pas coupable de contrefaçon, par contre celui qui partage oui et encore ...




si c'est ça, alors internet c'est la fete du slip 

il faut juste pas partager c'est tout!

d'où l'interet des nouveaux disques durs a plus d'un terra octets

au fait une chose me taraude: des capacités aussi grande pour un utilisateur lambda ne travaillant la photo ou la video, à quoi cela peut bien lui servir?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> ... des capacités aussi grande pour un utilisateur lambda ne travaillant la photo ou la video, à quoi cela peut bien lui servir?



À frimer dans la coure de récré en jouant à celui qui a la plus grosse...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

...... lis les arrêts et pour l'instant les amendes sont basse, car il n'y pas de véritable contrefaçon et surtout c'est pas le but recherché par ceux qui télécharge. D'ailleurs ils sont relaxé pour la plupart et paye quoi 1600 euros d'amendes pour environ 1000 chansons ... mais il faut pas croire que sa revient moins chère il n'y pas que une amendes ...


----------



## Gr3gZZ (28 Avril 2010)

> ca existe car l'etat gagne de la thune!!! et seulement pour ca!!!



Dès les premières lignes, t'as écris une bétises, l'argent des clopes est reversé dans la lutte anti tabac (en intégralité). j'ai même pas envie de lire la suite "gildas".


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

Gr3gZZ a dit:


> Dès les premières lignes, t'as écris une bétises, l'argent des clopes est reversé dans la lutte anti tabac (en intégralité). j'ai même pas envie de lire la suite _"gildas"._


_

Toi tu vis au pays de oui oui

"l'Etat profite abondamment du tabac. Comme pour  l'essence,  c'est lui qui tire le maximum de profit de la vente du tabac. Cela  résulte de la volonté de la création de la SEITA (ou Société d'Exploitation Industrielle du Tabac et des Allumettes), après un  rapport d'André Citroën, sous le gouvernement de Raymond Poincaré en 1926. Le  but était de renflouer les caisses de l'État après les dépenses  considérables de la première guerre mondiale. "

"au total 82% du prix de la cigarette revient à  l'État,    c'est à dire 3.78 &#8364; pour la cigarette à 5 &#8364;._ _Cependant, une partie non négligeable est reversée au budget    annexe des prestations sociales agricoles (52%), à la caisse nationale     de l&#8217;assurance maladie des travailleurs salariés (21%), fonds de  cessation    anticipée d&#8217;activité des travailleurs de l&#8217;amiante (0.31%), au    fonds de financement des prestations sociales des non salariés  agricoles    (0.30%),_* le budget général de l'Etat s'attribuant 26% de    ce droi*t."


Donc oui il reverse dans divers prestations ça c'est un fait mais il conserve 21% des bénéfices!
(et ça fait pas mal)


bref considérons que comme tu l'indiques l'état est un bon souverain et fait ceci à but non lucratif et donc reverse tout à la lutte anti tabac...


les entreprises qui travaillent sur la chaine de production et de distribution du tabac, ne payent pas d'impôts aux collectivités ou à l'état? 


Et ces impôts penses tu que l'état le reverse à la lutte anti tabac?



c'est encore là un gain substantiel important non?


à cela rajoute tous les services annexes travaillant en // de la conso du tabac: patch nicotine, divers traitement pour les fumeurs, etc etc, sur ceci l'état touche de l'argent car toutes ces entreprises sont assujettis à la tva entre autres!






ne me lis pas c'est pas un pb, reste dans monde oui ouistique en pensant que le tabac est un fléau que l'etat souhaite éradiquer!


tiens j'en rajoute:



* "Résultat, en 2008, ce sont 11,5 milliards d'euros qui sont rentrés dans  les caisses de l'État au titre des ventes de tabac, soit un bénéfice  d'1,5 milliards d'euros par rapport aux dépenses.  [...] A en  croire une étude publiée en 2006 par l'économiste Pierre Kopp et reprise  par le site d'information du gouvernement sur le tabac, l'État  n'est pas perdant sur la vente de cigarettes. Il estime en effet  que le tabac coûte environ chaque année 10 milliards d'euros à la  collectivité (dépenses de santé, campagnes de prévention,  pertes de production), soit environ 160 euros par an, par  français. "
*

en résumé tu payes pour les pbs liés au tabac, et non l'état!





au lieu de débattre et de me dire "sur quoi tu te bases pour dire ceci ou cela", tu arrives et tu renies mes propos en affirmant que je raconte des conneries? 

tu as la science infuse? 


pour ta gouverne TOUTES VENTES/PRODUCTIONS EN FRANCE apporte des benefs à l'état en direct et indirect


je t'invites à regarder sur une journée, chaque ticket de caisse en ta possession, et regarde ce qui revient à l'etat tu risques d'être surpris!



autre point anecdotique:

je suis handicapé à 70% 
la loi du 10 juillet 1987, oblige les entreprises à employer un certain nombre d'handicapé si ils ne le font pas: ils payent une taxe...

chaque année le bénéfice de cette taxe vaut plus d'un milliard d'&#8364;

ceci doit revenir intégralement à la MDPH/COTOREP pour aider à l'insertion/formation des personnes invalides etc etc...

comme ces organismes n'utilisent pas la totalité de ce revenu, l'état a trouvé un truc pas mal: il considère que ces organismes ne peuvent faire des bénéfices sur le fruit de cette taxe (par placement ou autres)

pour éviter cela chaque année toutes plus values, revient à l'état pour éviter l'enrichissement (ça fait un sacre paquet de thunes!)
cerise sur le gateau l'etat ne s'en sert pas pour renflouer la secu mais pour tout autre chose, car le fait de fragiliser la secu lui permet de creer de nouveaux impots (la derniere etant le 1&#8364; sur chaque remise de medicaments en pharmacie)

ps: desole si je m'ecarte de l'hadopi!


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

Le fil prend la tournure...
Qu'il a déjà pris au moins une dizaine de fois déjà...


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Le fil prend la tournure...
> Qu'il a déjà pris au moins une dizaine de fois déjà...





explique afin d'eviter que cela se repete


----------



## daphone (28 Avril 2010)

Pour moi tout est dit. Il faut reformer le droit d'auteur pour qu'il soit cohérent a l'ère numérique. Et non l'inverse.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

daphone a dit:


> Pour moi tout est dit. Il faut reformer le droit d'auteur pour qu'il soit cohérent a l'ère numérique. Et non l'inverse.



Ce qui est sure c'est que HADOPI n'est pas la solution


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> explique afin d'eviter que cela se repete


Suffit de lire... cette page, par exemple...
Chacun monte sur ses p'tits ergots, pensant, honnêtement, détenir la vérité et s'énerve.
C'est sans fin, cyclique, habituel et valable sur n'importe quel fil.
Voilà, c'est tout... 

C'est, aussi pour cela, qu'il existe des modérateurs... 
Et que ce fil finira par fermer... 


P.S : Tu as un clavier qwerty ?!...
Nan, passque tu peux mettre des accents sur tes lettres...
Pis des majuscules en début de phrase, aussi...
C'est mon quart-d'heure casse-c*uilles...   

Re-PS : ça f'ra 100 pour la consultation et le diagnostic...


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Suffit de lire... cette page, par exemple...
> Chacun monte sur ses p'tits ergots, pensant, honnêtement, détenir la vérité et s'énerve.
> C'est sans fin, cyclique, habituel et valable sur n'importe quel fil.
> Voilà, c'est tout...
> ...




je ne fais que débattre et proposer des reponses (qui peuvent etre fausse bien sur)
l'interet c'est de m'expliquer en quoi elles sont fausses afin d'avancer

arriver et dire de but en blanc "tu racontes des merdes", et ne pas expliquer pourquoi (sources et autres), je trouve cela trop facile!

ns sommes latin donc on eleve "la voix" mais c'est toujours bon enfant 


pour les accents, c'est ma marque de fabrique, certains ecrivent en sms moi c'est les accents!


----------



## tirhum (28 Avril 2010)

gildas1 a dit:


> pour les accents, c'est ma marque de fabrique, certains ecrivent en sms moi c'est les accents!


Feignasse, oui !...  

Et mes 100  ?!


----------



## rizoto (28 Avril 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Suffit de lire... cette page, par exemple...
> Chacun monte sur ses p'tits ergots, pensant, honnêtement, détenir la vérité et s'énerve.
> C'est sans fin, cyclique, habituel et valable sur n'importe quel fil.
> Voilà, c'est tout...
> ...



Je me disais exactement la même chose ...



gildas1 a dit:


> je ne fais que débattre et proposer des reponses (qui peuvent etre fausse bien sur)
> l'interet c'est de m'expliquer en quoi elles sont fausses afin d'avancer
> 
> arriver et dire de but en blanc "tu racontes des merdes", et ne pas expliquer pourquoi (sources et autres), je trouve cela trop facile!
> ...



Si si, tu racontes de grosses merdes. Pas besoin d'y mettre de forme.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Avril 2010)

Comparé a ce qu'on entend à la TV je trouve cette discussion beaucoup plus réaliste et intéressante que ce que disent les zigotos de 65 piges qui lèche l'écran pour envoyer des emails.


----------



## gildas1 (28 Avril 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Si si, tu racontes de grosses merdes. Pas besoin d'y mettre de forme.




WOW ca fait avancer le débat!

moi qui pensais qu'un topic était fait pour poster et donner son avis (grosses merdes ou pas: c'est l'avis de chacun) j'essaye de participer !

tu fais quoi sur ce topic, tu arrives et ton seul post je présumes est celui ci-dessus.

Peut être devrais je te demander la permission et ainsi avoir ton aval avant de poster!

il est de coutume de dire que si tu ne prends pas part à un débat sur un sujet ou problème cela signifie que tu acquiesces de par le fait!


----------



## bompi (28 Avril 2010)

Petite fermeture avant que cela ne s'envenime davantage (pas que ça à faire) et en attendant que _quelque chose_ d'intéressant (?) ne surgisse dans l'actualité.
On pourrait alors rouvrir le fil.

PS: si certains passaient plus de temps à réfléchir (fond) et à écrire correctement (forme), ce fil pourrait être plus intéressant.


----------



## bompi (3 Septembre 2010)

Sur la suggestion d'un valeureux camarade, je réouvre le fil, sur cette petite information.

Soyez sages.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Septembre 2010)

http://www.latribune.fr/technos-med...ternet-hadopi-recoit-sa-premiere-plainte.html

La fin est marrante, "Hadopi affûte bel et bien ses armes."

Hadopi a juste déplacé les utilisateurs de P2P vers le direct download, streaming et VPN. 

La nouvelle mode c'est d'ailleurs de "protéger" les liens direct via d'autre lien ....

Cette histoire va être intéressante.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Cette histoire va être intéressante.



Oui, on n'a pas fini de rire (jaune ?).


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2010)

Hadopi: les ayants droit veulent persuader labonné de subir le filtrage par DPI.


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Septembre 2010)

Ouais donc là on met sur pied un Big Brother qui filtrera le contenu illégal. Le problème étant la définition de contenu illégal:
ça va commencer par le téléchargement d'&#339;uvres, puis après ce sera les vidéos Youtube ou Sarko est ridicule, puis ça finira comme la Chine. 

Sympa.


----------



## iovine (4 Septembre 2010)

Vie le totalitarisme j'ai envie de dire


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Septembre 2010)

Hadopi: très peu d'enquête pour beaucoup de sanctions.

Souriez, vous êtes flashés...


----------



## mondlinux (4 Septembre 2010)

Quel débat, que d'arguments globalement hors-sujet ! 
HADOPI, la question n'est pas d'être pour ou contre, la question devrait être "pourquoi et pour qui ?"

L'argument, le seul, la propriété intellectuelle.
La vérité, encore plus de fric !

Qui doit en profiter ? Les artistes ?
Nan, les Majors. Les plus grosses, les déjà plus friquées.

Qui s'intéresse à la création ? 
Qui aide les artistes, les jeunes créateurs ? 
Je veux dire en dehors des réseaux, des clans, de la "famille", de la cooptation ? 
Personne !

Le reste, c'est de la foutaise.
Sauf que derrière tout ça ils sont peut-être en train d'ouvrir une brèche qui leur permettra, à terme, de mettre la main sur quelque chose qui leur a échappé jusque ici, l'Internet !!!

Allez, encore un peu moins de libertés et un peu plus de contrôles...


----------



## DarkMoineau (4 Septembre 2010)

Malheureusement, tu as raison


----------



## jpmiss (4 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: les ayants droit veulent persuader labonné de subir le filtrage par DPI.


J'adore cette phrase:
"Toujours selon la société, ses solutions vont du « _contrôle de la  circulation des contenus jusquà la classification et la priorisation  des services web [et]  offrent de nouvelles applications à forte valeur  ajoutée pour les opérateurs, et les aident à fournir à leurs abonnés une  meilleure expérience Internet _»"
Du pur verbiage commercialo-technocratique. On dirait que c'est extrait d'un "message à caractère informatif"


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Septembre 2010)

Je me suis dit la même chose.


----------



## Romuald (5 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'adore cette phrase:
> "Toujours selon la société, ses solutions vont du « _contrôle de la  circulation des contenus jusquà la classification et la priorisation  des services web [et]  offrent de nouvelles applications à forte valeur  ajoutée pour les opérateurs, et les aident à fournir à leurs abonnés une  meilleure expérience Internet _»"
> Du pur verbiage commercialo-technocratique. On dirait que c'est extrait d'un "message à caractère informatif"


Ouémébon, moi, une solution qui n'est ni citoyenne ni écolo-responsable, ben j'ai pas confiance voyez-vous...


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2010)

Pour ce qui est du site SOS-Hadopi.fr (Inactif actuellement)



> Ce portail a été créé par Renaud Veeckman, Jérôme Bourreau-Guggenheim et Christophe Berhault, pourfendeurs de la loi française contre le piratage de contenus sur Internet.
> Ces Français ne sont pas des inconnus dans le petit monde de la lutte contre la loi Hadopi.
> 
> *Renaud Veeckman s&#8217;était distingué en déposant la marque &#8220;Hadopi&#8221; avant le gouvernement.
> ...



Voili,voilou&#8230;


----------



## Dos Jones (5 Septembre 2010)

A lire

Sur ce j'ai eu deux plantages sur deux macs différents en allant rechercher des infos sur ce site


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2010)

Le fichage d'Hadopi patché en cas d'usage d'un VPN.

Ca c'est amusant: Hadopi: la pêche aux IP, le péché des relevé.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2010)

Plus ça va plus ils s'enferrent

J'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est pas demain la veille que ça va fonctionner leur HADAUBI


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Septembre 2010)

« A été » : les quatre petites lettres qui désarment Hadopi.


----------



## Dos Jones (6 Septembre 2010)

Sos-HADOPI

A suivre


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Septembre 2010)

ça pue de plus en plus cette affaire. 

Déjà que ça puait autant qu'une décharge publique au moment des débats sur HADOPI 1.


----------



## Romuald (6 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le fichage d'Hadopi patché en cas d'usage d'un VPN.



La même chose, sur le mode 'pour les nuls' (la preuve, j'ai tout compris), en moins technique et plus rigolo


----------



## DarkMoineau (6 Septembre 2010)

Effectivement, c'est sympa.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Septembre 2010)

http://www.free.fr/fibre-optique/

Je vais pouvoir télécharger linux vite fais :mouais:

Je vais retourner au 2MO moi !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Plus ça va plus ils s'enferrent
> 
> J'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est pas demain la veille que ça va fonctionner leur HADAUBI



Leur logiciel n'est pas un spyware (mais le principe est le même, à quelques détails près, bonjour la nuance !) et l'internaute n'est pas présumé coupable (il devra seulement faire la preuve de son innoncence). Et...


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Septembre 2010)

L'HADAUBI c'est fait même si c'est encore loin d'être efficace&#8230; 

Par contre la Loppsi 2 c'est pour bientôt&#8230; 

Gouv de mierda&#8230;

2 millions dans la rue et ils sont toujours droits dans leur bottes de soldats de la Schutzstaffel en uniforme noir bien sûr&#8230; 

Je dois bien avoir encore une pique ou une fourche pour y mettre des têtes couronnées dessus&#8230;


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Septembre 2010)

Le blocage des sites est inéfficace et dangereux, dixit une sénatrice.


----------



## Dos Jones (8 Septembre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Le blocage des sites est inéfficace et dangereux, dixit une sénatrice.


Je plussoie car bien réel, mais bon, comme on affaire à des gens qui utilisent encore des bouliers pour faire leurs additions y'a encore du chemin à faire :mouais:

Ah sinon c'était aujourd'hui et pas plus d'infos actuellement

Article de Numérama


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Septembre 2010)

Et bien ça prouve qu'y a pas que des vieux papys croulant et incompétents au Senat.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je plussoie car bien réel.



Je plussoie également.

De toutes façons, ces lois HADOPI, LOPPSI,... ne sont que des prétextes à pousser toujours plus loin le délire techno-sécuritaire (vidéo-surveillance, filtrage,...) alors que les moyens qui sont utiles pour une lutte efficace contre la délinquance sont en baisse.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Septembre 2010)

Et pendant ce temps-là, en Suisse.



> La justice privée sur le web, c'est fini. Le Tribunal fédéral a jugé mercredi que des sociétés privées n'étaient pas en droit de s'ériger en gendarmes des réseaux peer to peer (P2P) en débusquant elles-mêmes les téléchargements illégaux de films ou de musique protégés par le droit d'auteur. Le procédé est contraire à la loi sur la protection des données et constitue une atteinte injustifiée à la sphère privée des utilisateurs du web.


----------



## DarkMoineau (10 Septembre 2010)

On dit des suisses mais ils sont moins cons que nous français qui préféront préserver des situations économiquement desespérées que défendre nos libertés.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Septembre 2010)

La connerie est universelle, sans frontière et il y a des cons partout : en France, en Suisse et ailleurs.

Reste effectivement que dans le cas présent les autorités suisses se sont montrées plus intelligentes que les nôtres.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Septembre 2010)

Chez nous c'est des champions de concours. :king:

...au moins on aura pas tout perdu.


----------



## magicPDF (11 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Chez nous c'est des champions de concours.



En France le lobby de l'industrie musicale est autrement plus puissant et actif qu'en Suisse&#8230;

C'est d'ailleurs ça qui me désole, ces lois servent à tenter de défendre les revenus d'une industrie en déclin qui a fini de manger son pain blanc, mais elles ne protègent pas du tout les artistes et ne leur apportent rien.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2010)

Ouais, mais ça... L'industrie du disque a encore suffisamment de pognon pour arroser l'hémicycle


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Septembre 2010)

Du nouveau sous une plume célèbre aux utilisateurs de Macgé


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Du nouveau sous une plume célèbre aux utilisateurs de Macgé



On le vois plus trop par ici, il nous aime plus ou quoi?! :hein:


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2010)

Interview: la SCPP veut bien marier Hadopi avec filtrage par DPI.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Septembre 2010)

Surveillance du P2P: analyse du rapport HADOPI de la CNIL.


----------



## bompi (20 Septembre 2010)

Ça promet, en effet.

Si on se fait alpaguer par erreur, ça va être assez sportif pour s'en sortir à bon compte. Ça ressemble à Brazil, tout ça (dans Brazil, il fallait se méfier des mouches, aujourd'hui ce sont des _bugs_, naturellement).


----------



## teo (21 Septembre 2010)

Je me posais la question si dans le P2P ciblé, était inclus les échanges par Pando (qui fonctionne en P2P mais de façon plus directe: le partage peut se faire entre deux personnes seulement mais si l'envoyeur le désire, avec plus qu'une). Et qu'en est-il de DropBox ou de ces sites où on peut des gigas de données encryptées ? Pourra t-on être poursuivi juste pour trop de datas échangées, même si le fichier n'est pas identifié ? Quelle est la position des FAI là dessus ?  Et s'ils ne surveillent pas non plus les liens rapidshare ou le streaming, quel est l'intérêt et la viabilité de cette loi -et de celle de LOPSSI 2 ?). S'ils croient que les pirates (et accessoirement les pédophiles dont la LOPSSI 2 se gargarise pour faire peur au peuple) vont gentiment rester (ou revenir) sur les autoroutes où ils auront mis des radars ?  Non, ils vont continuer ou commencer à prendre les autoroutes privées insurveillables.

Ce qui me fait rigoler en lisant l'article, c'est le "risque" que d'autres que les majors et studios réclament leur radars et les amendes (je me demandais quand cela allait sortir, ben voilà, plus de 18 mois  ils ne sont pas rapides). En cela, on voit bien que l'Hadopi n'a jamais voulu être un gendarme du droit d'auteur en général mais uniquement celui des petits copains, des gros poissons. Les logiciels quel qu'ils soient (particulièrement les OS, les jeux, les Apps) n'étant pas d'après ce que j'ai lu compris dans les fichiers recherchés par TMG et consorts alors qu'ils sont, par essence, "uvre de l'esprit". Non, à la base, l'Hadpoi ne sert que la "culture des gros", c'est à dire la musique et la vidéo.

Un autre point presque amusant, c'est qu'ils se croient obligé de mentionner que ces recherches ne s'arrêteront pas le week-end ou les jours fériés: parce qu'ils croyaient qu'internet était fermé le week-end et le 14 juillet? Ils ne s'adressent qu'à des aveugles guidés par des voyous (les politiques, et les majors/studios) qui n'ont toujours pas compris le début du commencement de la technologie qu'ils veulent réguler et dompter.

Je ne leur vois que deux issues: un plantage technologique et/ou légal et/ou administratif, ou une adaptation façon Big Brother de type dictature, bref un internet et une démocratie morte.


----------



## Raf (21 Septembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je ne leur vois que deux issues: un plantage technologique et/ou légal et/ou administratif, ou une adaptation façon Big Brother de type dictature, bref un internet et une démocratie morte.



La démocratie n'a pas attendu Internet pour exister !

Mais le plantage est plus que probable, si jamais les sanction commence à tomber les avocats vont aiguiser leurs argumentaires et c'est tellement bancale comme loi que ça va être la boucherie.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Septembre 2010)

Hadopi: comment les acteurs préparent le filtrage du net français.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

demenagez .....
a l etranger Hadopi ne peut rien contre vous
rien !


----------



## mac-aïoli (21 Septembre 2010)

C'est parti


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> C'est parti



Le premier qui reçoit un mail sur le forum il gagne quoi ? 

Un t-shirt "macgeneration" ?:love:

Au passage, sur certains FAI pour ne pas citer, l'adresse du "compte" n'est pas activé et impossible à activer, alors le mail tu le reçois ou ?


----------



## manustyle (21 Septembre 2010)

JE comprend pas, y a encore des gens assez bêtes pour se servir du P2P !


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Au passage, sur certains FAI pour ne pas citer, l'adresse du "compte" n'est pas activé et impossible à activer, alors le mail tu le reçois ou ?



Dans ce cas, à mon avis faudra attendre le recommandé.


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2010)

> une fois les IP identifiées, la Hadopi pourra adresser les premiers emails aux abonnés soupçonnés de défaut de sécurisation



Et pour l'instant ça consiste en quoi le défaut de sécurisation ? A ma connaissance l'espion gouvernemental le logiciel certifié qui doit prouver notre bonne foi n'existe toujours pas, non ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Septembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Et pour l'instant ça consiste en quoi le défaut de sécurisation ? A ma connaissance l'espion gouvernemental le logiciel certifié qui doit prouver notre bonne foi n'existe toujours pas, non ?



Pour l'instant c'est le wifi d'un particulier en libre accès sans protection ( pas de clef WEP/WPA, pas de filtrage mac ...).


----------



## Raf (21 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Pour l'instant c'est le wifi d'un particulier en libre accès sans protection ( pas de clef WEP/WPA, pas de filtrage mac ...).



Non, c'est pas défini tout simplement. Mais il est probable que la jurisprudence qui arrivera un jour ou l'autre et les juges n'étant pas dénudé de bon sens, ce soit effectivement du niveau du mot de passe WAP.


----------



## Romuald (21 Septembre 2010)

Raf a dit:


> Non, c'est pas défini tout simplement. Mais il est probable que la jurisprudence qui arrivera un jour ou l'autre et les juges n'étant pas dénudé de bon sens, ce soit effectivement du niveau du mot de passe WAP.


Si c'est le cas, vivement le premier procès et l'établissement de la jurisprudence ! Du coup au revoir l'espion gouvernemental le logiciel de sécurisation.


----------



## TimeCapsule (21 Septembre 2010)

Raf a dit:


> Non, c'est pas défini tout simplement. Mais il est probable que la jurisprudence qui arrivera un jour ou l'autre et les juges n'étant pas *dénudé* de bon sens, ce soit effectivement du niveau du mot de passe WAP.



rhabillez-les :rateau:


----------



## bompi (21 Septembre 2010)

Les juges vont sans doute prendre une veste...

 désolé


----------



## Raf (21 Septembre 2010)

Bande de pervers !

Je vous signale qu'il y avait une négation avant "dénudé".


----------



## tirhum (21 Septembre 2010)

Hein, que, quoi ?!...
Push-up, wonderbra ?!...
Ah murde, chuis pas dans le bon fil... :hein:
(y'a un fil pour ça, d'ailleurs ?!...  )


----------



## Anonyme (22 Septembre 2010)

J'oubliais, il faut aussi le fire wall d'open office gratuit, of course. :mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Septembre 2010)

Hadopi.fr (le site de la Haute autorité) devrait ouvrir ses portes vendredi.

reste à savoir combien de temps il restera disponible.


----------



## Raf (22 Septembre 2010)

Qui prend les paris ?

Moi je dis moins d'une d'heure !


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Septembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> J'oubliais, il faut aussi le fire wall d'open office gratuit, of course. :mouais:



Je savais que j'avais raison d'adopter Open Office ! ^^


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2010)

un des FAI s'amuse

Comme le suggère certains, il n'ont pas qu'a leurs répondre sur du papier pourri, avec des polices pourri et qui change a chaque lettre voir envoyer depuis l'étranger :rateau:


----------



## rizoto (23 Septembre 2010)

macinside a dit:


> un des FAI s'amuse
> 
> Comme le suggère certains, il n'ont pas qu'a leurs répondre sur du papier pourri, avec des polices pourri et qui change a chaque lettre voir envoyer depuis l'étranger :rateau:



police facon écriture manuscrite de médecin ...


----------



## macinside (23 Septembre 2010)

ou alors en braille, si ça reste du français


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2010)

HADOPI: Faut-il DDoSer le DDoSeur?


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Septembre 2010)

C'est évident que c'est pas l'HADOPI qu'il faut DDoSer, mais les ayant droit. ^^

Il faut toujours frapper le porte-feuille quand on veut faire mal.


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2010)

le numéro de téléphone d'hadopi en vadrouille  quand on vous demande des coordonnées, pourquoi ne pas donner celui ci ?


----------



## Bigdidou (24 Septembre 2010)

Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux seules victimes de la HADOPI que je connais, enfin dont je connais le nom, sont Christine Albanel (qui a dû intégrer le staff de des développeurs d'OpenOffice, j'imagine), et Frédéric Miterrand qui nous fait un vrai DOS (mais est-il encore vivant ???) : plus de son ni d'image depuis pas mal de semaines, quand même. Ce qui n'est habituel ni chez lui, ni chez nos ministres de la culture.
Inquiétant. Enfin pour lui.


----------



## bompi (24 Septembre 2010)

Je l'ai apperçu il y a quelque jour en zappant (et il m'a agacé comme tout en moins de 25s). C'est marrant, je pensais qu'il n'était plus ministre. Comme quoi, faut toujours se renseigner


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Septembre 2010)

Allo l'Hadopi ?

C'est...instructif.


----------



## macinside (24 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Allo l'Hadopi ?
> 
> C'est...instructif.



mon dieu


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Allo l'Hadopi ?
> 
> C'est...instructif.



Très. Et pathétique aussi. On rit... jaune.


----------



## teo (25 Septembre 2010)

manustyle a dit:


> JE comprend pas, y a encore des gens assez bêtes pour se servir du P2P !



Attention, tu généralises :
Le P2P est aussi être utilisé de façon complètement légale, par exemple le concert de Radiohead à Prague (images des fans mixés avec le son du concert donné par le groupe) est aussi diffusé en P2P (en torrent, comme en tc direct ou en Megaupload /
RapidShare)
Vuze tourne toujours chez moi avec ces CD ou DVD de NIN, Radiohead ou Deportivo que les artistes ont mis en ligne gratuitement sans limite de téléchargement.
Le P2P est pratique car tant que des personnes le partagent, il est disponible et ne dépend pas d'un serveur qui, s'il tombe en panne ou est arrêté, supprime la possibilité de téléchargement.
Ça me ferait marrer _-jaune-_ que l'Hadopi me contacte pour ces fichiers là&#8230;

Cela dit, pour les fichiers illégaux, certains sont un peu dans les choux en continuant à télécharger, j'imagine que c'est ce que tu voulais dire.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2010)

Je plussoie teo, et puis de toute façon, toute technique a ses avantages et ses inconvénients.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2010)

Moi je sens qu'il y a plein de wifi dans les bars qui vont être supprimé .... OU bridé.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Septembre 2010)

Bridé ouais. On va voir des entreprises vendre des pseudos logiciels de sécurisation pour se faire du blé. 

C'est ce que je ferais si j'étais une entreprise sans éthique en tout cas, c'est de l'argent facile.


----------



## bompi (25 Septembre 2010)

Des entreprises _avec_ éthique, je ne sais pas si ça existe, de toutes façons.


----------



## Rez2a (26 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Des entreprises _avec_ éthique, je ne sais pas si ça existe, de toutes façons.



Bah Philip Morris, McDonalds, BP...


----------



## Dead head (26 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Des entreprises _avec_ éthique, je ne sais pas si ça existe, de toutes façons.



Le pire, c'est quand certains osent parler d' "entreprises citoyennes". À chaque fois, j'éclate de rire pour ne pas éclater de colère.


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Septembre 2010)

J'avoue ne pas voir non plus d'exemple d'entreprise éthique mais bon, je préfère faire comme si ça existait, mais que c'était rare. Que voulez vous, je vois toujours le verre a moitié plein ^^.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> J'avoue ne pas voir non plus d'exemple d'entreprise éthique mais bon, je préfère faire comme si ça existait, mais que c'était rare. Que voulez vous, je vois toujours le verre a moitié plein ^^.



Pour moi il est jamais assez rempli mais bon


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Septembre 2010)

Hadopi: éteignez votre PC « votre accès sera sécurisé » (E.Walter)

Et sinon pour voir à quoi ressemble le mail Hadopi et ce qu'il contient, c'est par là.


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2010)

Allo l'Hadopi?


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Allo l'Hadopi?



T'as quatre jours de retard Jipé

Arrête d'abuser de tes produits professionels


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2010)

Nan, c'est juste que la niouze m'a fait marré et que j'en ai rien a branler de savoir si elle a déjà été posté ou pas.
Sans compter que j'ai pas que ça a foutre d'aller vérifier.
:style:


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2010)

A propos de rigoler, le résumé de la situation


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2010)

Comment l'Hadopi veut inoculer le virus du filtrage en France.


----------



## Patamach (29 Septembre 2010)

Question: je possède une importante collection de vinyls.
Hors il  m'arrive de charger leurs équivalents en mp3 pour mon ipod.

Est-ce que  cette pratique est illégale?


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Septembre 2010)

Malheureusement j'ai peur que oui.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2010)

Isis: premier logiciel de sécurisation Hadopi.

Houhou, champagne! \o/


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Septembre 2010)

Big Brother prend forme....


----------



## choumou (29 Septembre 2010)

Ouch  ça fait peur...


----------



## Dead head (29 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Big Brother prend forme....



Ne t'inquiète pas, le ministère de l'Amour est aux commandes.


----------



## bompi (29 Septembre 2010)

C'est vrai que, vu comme ça, on prend un peu peur.

Mais tout ça fera de nous de bons Français(es) sans aucun doute.


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2010)

Tout ça me donne plutôt envie de partir a l'étranger plutôt que rester en France... 

Enfin, on verra ce que ça donne aux prochaines élections.


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Enfin, on verra ce que ça donne aux prochaines élections.





			
				Mai 68 a dit:
			
		

> Elections, piège à cons


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Septembre 2010)

Mouais, l'inverse est aussi vrai. Enfin c'est pas le sujet.

Hadopi: 12 millions d'euros de budget pour 2011.


----------



## boninmi (30 Septembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mouais, l'inverse est aussi vrai. Enfin c'est pas le sujet.


C'était juste pour rappeler que beaucoup de gens attendent des élections la résolution de leurs problèmes, ce problème-ci en particulier, et que la déception est souvent au rendez-vous. Mais j'accepte l'idée qu'on puisse se servir aussi des élections, sans illusions excessives. Et je sors volontiers pour laisser la place aux nombreuses informations concrètes relayées par ce fil


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Septembre 2010)

Bah disons que si les pignoufs qui ont voté pour l'HADOPI ne sont plus au pouvoir, ils réfléchiront peut-être au fait qu'il fallait pas s'attaquer a Internet. 

Mais bon vu le pays ou on est j'ai peur d'être déçu.


----------



## bompi (30 Septembre 2010)

Je crains que peu de gens soient vraiment sensibles aux questions que suscite HADOPI.
Et que ça ne comptera pas pour grand-chose _in fine_. Par ailleurs, du côté gauche on n'est pas tant opposé que ça à cette loi (par exemple, rappelons encore une fois que Denis Olivennes, partisan de cette loi, est à la tête du Nouvel Obs).


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2010)

Pour sa 1ère vague, Hadopi épargnera entreprises et institutions.

Etonnant, non?


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Octobre 2010)

Ou pas.... 

C'est le contraire qui m'aurait étonné.


----------



## Mobyduck (1 Octobre 2010)

Hadopi.fr a ouvert ses portes.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Octobre 2010)

S'il ne s'agit que d'*amandes* à payer, c'est pas la mort hein... Lamentable.



> J&#8217;ai reçu un mail d'avertissement me demandant de payer une *amande* en ligne pour cause de téléchargement illégal, dois-je payer ?
> 
> EW : Ce n'est évidemment pas nous qui avons envoyé ce mail, vous ne pourrez JAMAIS recevoir de mail vous demandant de payer une *amende*, ce que vous avez reçu est un faux mail.



Enfin faudrait savoir. Si je paie avec des glands, des tomates, ou des carottes ça va aussi?


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Octobre 2010)

Ça a été corrigé.
En même temps, je ne parle pas pour toi, mais sur MacGé l'orthographe et la syntaxe, ce n'est pas toujours ça...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 22h07 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Je crains que peu de gens soient vraiment sensibles aux questions que suscite HADOPI.
> Et que ça ne comptera pas pour grand-chose _in fine_. Par ailleurs, du côté gauche on n'est pas tant opposé que ça à cette loi (par exemple, rappelons encore une fois que Denis Olivennes, partisan de cette loi, est à la tête du Nouvel Obs).



Sensibles... ou même au courant.
Je serais très intéressé par un sondage à ce propos.
Nul doute que bon nombre d'utilisateurs d'internet vont tomber des nues à la réception de leur mail d'avertissement, en particulier chez les séniors...


----------



## boninmi (2 Octobre 2010)

Hadopi.fr attaqué ?


----------



## DuckMac (2 Octobre 2010)

Ca y est les premiers mails de Bouygues telecom et Numéricable ont été envoyés apparemment 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/59677-hadopi-bouygues-numericable-fai.htm


----------



## boninmi (2 Octobre 2010)

DuckMac a dit:


> Ca y est les premiers mails de Bouygues telecom et Numéricable ont été envoyés apparemment


Tu t'attends à en recevoir un ? 
Nervosité ? Impatience ? Petit coup au cur ?


----------



## DuckMac (2 Octobre 2010)

Alors que je t'explique:
Je ne vois pas où dans mon message je laisse entendre que je me sens menacé par Hadopi et je ne fais que rapporter une information que je viens de lire et qui m'attriste et pour de bonnes raisons. De plus je ne suis ni chez bouygues ni chez numéricable donc de ce côté-là il n'y a pas de risques. Enfin j'ai toujours été contre le piratage quel qu'il soit mais je suis aussi contre Hadopi et je ne pense pas être le seul ici.

En attendant je te souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Octobre 2010)

DuckMac a dit:


> Alors que je t'explique:
> Je ne vois pas où dans mon message je laisse entendre que je me sens menacé par Hadopi [...] Enfin j'ai toujours été contre le piratage quel qu'il soit mais je suis aussi contre Hadopi et je ne pense pas être le seul ici.



Loin de là...
Par contre, le lien entre piratage et HADOPI étant, si j'ai bien compris tout ce qui est expliqué dans ce fil et les liens connexes, de plus en plus ténus, j'ai l'impression qu'on peut tous se sentir menacés. Y compris nos imprimantes réseau...


----------



## DuckMac (3 Octobre 2010)

Je ce que je trouve incroyable c'est de couper l'accès à Internet. On ne peut pas aujourd'hui empêcher quelqu'un d'aller sur Internet, c'est devenu bien trop important dans notre société. Le pire c'est que Internet est un réseau mondial. Alors bien sûr ce sont les opérateurs qui permettent l'accès à ce réseau mais HADOPI  cherche à contrôler un média qui ne lui appartient pas. Et surtout cela n'empêchera pas les gens de trouver d'autres manières de télécharger illégalement... On nous demande aussi de sécuriser notre accès Internet alors que beaucoup d'utilisateurs ne savent même pas ce qu'est une clé WEP/WPA. Et la plupart du temps les opérateurs n'informent pas sur le fait de sécuriser les box et laissent les réglages d'usine pour l'administration de celle-ci alors que les logiciels pour cracker les clés réseau sont légion. Il faut lutter contre le piratage mais HADOPI n'est je pense pas du tout la bonne solution. Internet sera devenu une prison où tout ce qui n'est pas jugé correct pourra être censuré.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Octobre 2010)

Pirater, Piratage, Pirate                           Pirater est le fait de s'introduire  illégalement dans le système d'un ordinateur généralement à l'insu de  l'utilisateur pour observer, s'approprier ou détourner ou détruire les  données. Internet offre de nombreuses possibilités au pirate : il peut  hacker ou cracker un système, un logiciel, un site web, une messagerie,  une connexion, un navigateur, un périphérique, une application... et  invente de multiples techniques (insertion de lignes de code dans le  code source, virus, phishing, spam, ver, cheval de troie, logiciel  espion...). Il exploite les failles des systèmes informatiques.
source : hadopi.fr

Ensuite : 

http://hadopi.fr/actualites/agenda/...liquement-un-modele-de-la-recommandation.html

Et la tu te dis ... qu'il y a comme un BOGUE.


----------



## Bigdidou (3 Octobre 2010)

Bon, de toute façon, je n'arrive pas à concevoir le pérennité de cette horrible construction juridique...
Autour de moi, très peu de connaissances, amisou confrère, en connaissent vraiment les détails, les implications, les aberrations. Quand ces gens là, ou leurs amis, ou les amis de leurs amis vont recevoir massivement des mails HADOPI, voire vont se faire couper leur connexion internet (enfin si cette organisation tient ses promesses, ce qui reste à voir), je me demande vraiment ce que ça va donner.
Bon, maintenant faut monter en puissance.
Quand est-ce qu'on nous met en taule quand on se fait cambrioler, pour "défaut de sécurisation d'accès à notre appartement" ?


----------



## bompi (3 Octobre 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bon, de toute façon, je n'arrive pas à concevoir le pérennité de cette horrible construction juridique...
> Autour de moi, très peu de connaissances, amisou confrère, en connaissent vraiment les détails, les implications, les aberrations. Quand ces gens là, ou leurs amis, ou les amis de leurs amis vont recevoir massivement des mails HADOPI, voire vont se faire couper leur connexion internet (enfin si cette organisation tient ses promesses, ce qui reste à voir), je me demande vraiment ce que ça va donner.
> Bon, maintenant faut monter en puissance.
> Quand est-ce qu'on nous met en taule quand on se fait cambrioler, pour "défaut de sécurisation d'accès à notre appartement" ?


Peut-être pas pour les cambriolages. Mais il semble que, dans le cas d'une usurpation d'identité, on puisse avoir de gros ennuis alors qu'on n'y est pour rien.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2010)

Après Bouygues et Numéricable, c'est au tour d'Orange et SFR d'envoyer ses emails Hadopi.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Octobre 2010)

Tout le monde chez Free et basta !!!

Orange on connaît leur politique de suicides programmés quand à SFR après la télé conne je comprend pas que des gens soient encore chez eux&#8230;


----------



## teo (4 Octobre 2010)

[Mode VPN: *ON*]*Ayé!*[Mode VPN: *ON*]​


----------



## bompi (4 Octobre 2010)

Ayé ? 

J'ai pas saisi le couplet sur SFR et la télé (j'ai dû louper un bout du film ;-)).

Enfin, j'ai l'impression que le titre du fil mériterait d'être changé, parce qu'il semble que l'on n'en ait pas fini avec cette... chose.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Octobre 2010)

Nan c'est moi qu'a confondu :rose:

Je pensais que SFR et Bouyges c'était pareil

Par contre tu pourrais renommer en "Hadopi c'est pas fini"

Contrairement à Capri


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai l'impression que le titre du fil mériterait d'être changé, parce qu'il semble que l'on n'en ait pas fini avec cette... chose.



Suffit d'ajouter "...ou pas" à la fin.  

Sinon, Free  n'a pas envoyé le premier e-mail Hadopi.


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2010)

Ils ont de l'argent en com' à refiler, déjà deux logos en moins d'un an, je n'avais pas vu le changement cet été.

Histoire de faire oublier l'erreur informatique" (!) du premier qui utilisait la typo de JF Porchez pour FT ?

Pour ce qui est de Free, ils préfèreraient utiliser _la voie "papier_", ce qui ralentirait d'autant plus les paperasseries. _Quand on veut pas, on veut pas !_


----------



## Poleri (5 Octobre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Pour ce qui est de Free, ils préfèreraient utiliser _la voie "papier_", ce qui ralentirait d'autant plus les paperasseries. _Quand on veut pas, on veut pas !_



Je pense que ça va leur faire un gros coup de pub


----------



## rizoto (5 Octobre 2010)

Poleri a dit:


> Je pense que ça va leur faire un gros coup de pub



Oui c'est clair ...


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2010)

Free conditionne l'envoi des mails Hadopi au défraiement des frais.

..."Free prend en otage ses abonnés" répond Hadopi.


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2010)

Je me demandais à partir de quand les zozos avaient mis leur radar.
Un mois, six mois, un an ? Et combien de temps peuvent-ils garder les données pour les utiliser (par rapport à la CNIL et conservation des données de ces fichiers, ce serait intéressant de savoir) ?


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Octobre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Je me demandais à partir de quand les zozos avaient mis leur radar.
> Un mois, six mois, un an ?



Les premières plaintes ont étés envoyées fin Juillet, mais il semblerait que la traque ait commencée au mois d'Avril.



teo a dit:


> Et combien de temps peuvent-ils garder les données pour les utiliser (par rapport à la CNIL et conservation des données de ces fichiers, ce serait intéressant de savoir) ?



Voilà ce que dit le site de l'état:



> Les délais de conservation des données
> 
> Ces données sont effacées :
> 
> ...




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h16 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h31 ----------

Hadopi: pourquoi Free respecte la loi quand il ne collabore pas.


----------



## l'écrieur (5 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Free conditionne l'envoi des mails Hadopi au défraiement des frais.
> 
> ..."Free prend en otage ses abonnés" répond Hadopi.



Je vous fait un petit résumé de la conversation entre Xavier Niel et les sociétés d'ayant-droits, avec lesquels les FAI doivent signer une convention d'échanges de données.

XN :
- "Bon les gars. Pour nous, vous communiquer les données, ça coûte de la thune. Et ça nous coûte de la thune pour que vous, vous puissiez en gagner plus, hein ? Puisque c'est pour ça que vous avez voulu l'hadopi, vous nous avez dits que vous perdiez des milliards avec le piratage, et tout et tout.
Donc c'est facile, pour que vous puissiez gagner ce pognon, il faut que nous on en dépense, donc filez-nous une partie de la thune . Pas compliqué"

Les sociétés d'ayant-droits :
- "Ah oui mais non, parce que c'est pas si simple, on est pas sûr du tout que ça va nous rapportez de la thune. Enfin, c'est compliqué. Entre nous, on peut se le dire, toutes les études sérieuses disent plutôt le contraire, que le piratage nous fait pas vraiment perdre de la thune, en fait. (ah merde, on l'a dit !!!!  )


----------



## SecretAboutBox (5 Octobre 2010)

Tu y étais ? :mouais:

Non, parce qu'on s'y croirait.
Free a toujours été le FAI préféré des hackers. Le problème c'est qu'il va devenir le FAI préféré des biroutes qui téléchargent des daubes sur mégaupload, et que la bande passante des hackers va en prendre un coup.


----------



## teo (5 Octobre 2010)

La bande passante en prend déjà un coup, depuis mi-septembre, je m'en suis aperçu avant de lire le lien ci-contre, avec de sérieux ralentissements lors des téléchargements ou sur YT /Vimeo
Et c'est Free qui le fait de façon volontaire. Ca rame entre les EU et l'UE. Les tuyaux saturent sous l'océan.
Ca ne m'étonne pas, je m'attendais à ce que cela soit bien plus rapide, déjà l'année dernière.

Ceux qui voient Free comme le "gentil des FAI" vont vite déchanter. Ils sont là pour se faire du fric et s'ils doivent inventer un système pour nous faire payer plus pour du haut-débit, ils n'hésiteront pas. Faudra juste pas se laisser faire, en espérant que les CGV déjà acceptées ne permettent pas cette modification des conditions de réception et d'émissions.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2010)

LCPAN: Hadopi, une arme contre les internautes?


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> LCPAN: Hadopi, une arme contre les internautes?


C'est gentil de la part de LCPAN de faire une telle émission, mais franchement est ce que ça va servir à autre chose que convaincre des convaincus  (des deux bords) ? Surtout qu'à cette heure monsieur et madame Michu ont plus de chances de se trouver devant teufun.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2010)

Elle a le mérite d'exister, c'est déjà ça.  

Edit: Numericable demande à l&#8217;Hadopi d'agir contre les FAI mauvais élèves.


----------



## DuckMac (6 Octobre 2010)

Big Brother nous surveille... enfin HADOPI ^^


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2010)

SecretAboutBox a dit:


> Tu y étais ? :mouais:
> 
> Non, parce qu'on s'y croirait.
> Free a toujours été le FAI préféré des hackers. Le problème c'est qu'il va devenir le FAI préféré des biroutes qui téléchargent des daubes sur mégaupload, et que la bande passante des hackers va en prendre un coup.



Euh c'est faux, déjà free est loin d'offrir la meilleur bande passante, ensuite megaupload ce n'est pas de la merde sa permet de contourner un peu hadopi ( c'est si on partage qu'il y la plus grand risque pour l'instant ).

Puis le direct download est revenu à la mode en parti à cause d'hadopi, ce qui est paradoxal c'est que en DD c'est plus rapide que en P2P ...

Puis avoir une bande passante élevé sa prouve rien. Il faut trouvé l'IP et le fichier qui correspond.

Sinon les lettres seraient du style "Bonjour, on a remarqué que votre bande passante est élevé, en plus vous êtes chez free, alors vous téléchargez illégalement..."

Hadopi is watching you.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2010)

Hadopi: Numéricable se justifie (un peu) mais se plante (beaucoup).

Frédéric Mitterrand menace Free, mais confirme la faille d'Hadopi.


----------



## Tam69 (7 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Orange on connaît leur politique de suicides programmés quand à SFR après la télé conne je comprend pas que des gens soient encore chez eux



Pour une très simple et très bonne raison : il y a encore plein d'endroits où le choix se résume à Orange ou SFR... Souvent, de deux maux, on choisit le moindre !


----------



## boninmi (7 Octobre 2010)

Tam69 a dit:


> Pour une très simple et très bonne raison : il y a encore plein d'endroits où le choix se résume à Orange ou SFR... Souvent, de deux maux, on choisit le moindre !


... et des endroits où le choix se résume (en caricaturant ) entre Orange ... et Orange


----------



## Tam69 (7 Octobre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> ... et des endroits où le choix se résume (en caricaturant ) entre Orange ... et Orange



En effet ! :rateau: J'estime donc que j'ai eu de la chance d'avoir eu le choix  Et je plains sincèrement ceux qui ne l'ont pas eu...


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Octobre 2010)

Jérémie Zimmermann: "Internet est déjà un lab à lui tout seul !"


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2010)

M. Riguidel: "les logiciels labélisés Hadopi n'arriveront qu'en mars-juin 2011"


----------



## mac-aïoli (8 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> M. Riguidel: "les logiciels labélisés Hadopi n'arriveront qu'en mars-juin 2011"



D'ici qu'ils arrivent, Hadopi sera peut-être enterrée...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Octobre 2010)

mac-aïoli a dit:


> D'ici qu'ils arrivent, Hadopi sera peut-être enterrée...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ifJapuqYiU

Puis faudrait déjà qu'il fasse une campagne avant de se voir vainqueur ....


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2010)

Eric Walter (Hadopi) invite la CNIL à vérifier les opérations de TMG.

L'Hadopi sèche sur sa saisine éventuelle par le monde du libre.


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2010)

Cela dit, et sans pour autant dénigrer le boulot de PCInp, toute personne un tant soit peu sérieuse et ayant cherché à s'informer sait que la loi a été torchée sur un bout de PQ dans des buts inavoués sinon inavouables, et qu'en conséquence on peut écrire des articles pendant des années pour démontrer son inanité, ses incohérences, ses manques, ses oublis, ses contradictions, et j'en passe.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Octobre 2010)

Certes, mais c'est toujours bien d'être informé.  

D'ailleurs il semblerait que Free soit finalement indemnisé pour l'identification de ses abonnés (65 centimes).

Et pendant qu'on y est, Clubic fait un petit topo sur la loi Hadopi.


----------



## Romuald (8 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Certes, mais c'est toujours bien d'être informé.


farpaitement  !


Mobyduck a dit:


> D'ailleurs il semblerait que Free soit finalement indemnisé pour l'identification de ses abonnés (65 centimes).


Ca, par contre, ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle. Le machin inutile va donc coûter encore plus cher que prévu, et qui va payer au bout du compte ? M'étonnerait que ce soit les majors


----------



## boninmi (8 Octobre 2010)

Hadopi a été faite à la va vite.


----------



## JPTK (8 Octobre 2010)

I'm a mac​


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Octobre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Hadopi a été faite à la va vite.



Enfin un scoop à propos de la HADOPI


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Ca, par contre, ce n'est pas une bonne nouvelle. Le machin inutile va donc coûter encore plus cher que prévu, et qui va payer au bout du compte ? M'étonnerait que ce soit les majors



Bah l'état bien sûr, qui d'autre?  

500 000 IP jour = 32.500 euros perdus par jour.


----------



## bob41 (9 Octobre 2010)

Dans la vie il faut prendre des risques...Hadopi ou pas, je trouve normal que la création soit protégée et le pillage interdit.La création intellectuelle, musique, image, objets, demande du talent ,du temps, de l'argent;  il me semble normal que celui qui crée puisse bénéficer de ses efforts.
Si la règle etait la jungle que je viens de lire sur cette discussion, vous n'auriez pas de mac d'ipod   d'i pad... car le pillage et la contrefaçon auraient découragé les industriels...le profit est un moteur de progrès... et oui de suis à contre courant...il en faut dans ce monde ou la seule loi semble celle du tout est permis, rien n'est interdit !!!


----------



## Bigdidou (9 Octobre 2010)

bob41 a dit:


> Dans la vie il faut prendre des risques...Hadopi ou pas, je trouve normal que la création soit protégée et le pillage interdit.La création intellectuelle, musique, image, objets, demande du talent ,du temps, de l'argent;  il me semble normal que celui qui crée puisse bénéficer de ses efforts.
> Si la règle etait la jungle que je viens de lire sur cette discussion, vous n'auriez pas de mac d'ipod   d'i pad... car le pillage et la contrefaçon auraient découragé les industriels...le profit est un moteur de progrès... et oui de suis à contre courant...il en faut dans ce monde ou la seule loi semble celle du tout est permis, rien n'est interdit !!!



Qui dit le contraire, ici ?
A moins que tu prétendes faire le lien entre HADOPI et protection des auteurs et de la création intellectuelle... Et là, il va falloir trouver des arguments, ce qui est impossible en restant de bonne foi et sans faire rire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (9 Octobre 2010)

bob41 a dit:


> Dans la vie il faut prendre des risques...Hadopi ou pas, je trouve normal que la création soit protégée et le pillage interdit.La création intellectuelle, musique, image, objets, demande du talent ,du temps, de l'argent;  il me semble normal que celui qui crée puisse bénéficer de ses efforts.
> Si la règle etait la jungle que je viens de lire sur cette discussion, vous n'auriez pas de mac d'ipod   d'i pad... car le pillage et la contrefaçon auraient découragé les industriels...le profit est un moteur de progrès... et oui de suis à contre courant...il en faut dans ce monde ou la seule loi semble celle du tout est permis, rien n'est interdit !!!



Si en matière de justice la règle était celle qui prévaut avec l'Hadopi - tu es présumé coupable et c'est à toi de prouver que tu ne l'es pas, je ne te dis pas dans quelle "jungle" on vivrait.


----------



## tirhum (9 Octobre 2010)

bob41 a dit:


> Dans la vie il faut prendre des risques...Hadopi ou pas, je trouve normal que la création soit protégée et le pillage interdit.La création intellectuelle, musique, image, objets, demande du talent ,du temps, de l'argent;  il me semble normal que celui qui crée puisse bénéficer de ses efforts.
> Si la règle etait la jungle que je viens de lire sur cette discussion, vous n'auriez pas de mac d'ipod   d'i pad... car le pillage et la contrefaçon auraient découragé les industriels...le profit est un moteur de progrès... et oui de suis à contre courant...il en faut dans ce monde ou la seule loi semble celle du tout est permis, rien n'est interdit !!!


Tu énumères des évidences, là...



bob41 a dit:


> il en faut dans ce monde ou la seule loi semble celle du tout est permis, rien n'est interdit !!!


Je vais te rassurer; avec quelques (futurs) "trucs" comme l'Hadopi, tu ne pourras même plus faire ce qui est permis...
Ou faudra te renseigner avant de le faire...


----------



## djio101 (9 Octobre 2010)

Avec Hadopi, l'état devrait logiquement supprimer toutes les taxes de copie privée sur les disques durs et appareils nomades...
Non ???


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Octobre 2010)

Alors là tu rêves. Les Majors veulent au contraire augmenter cette taxe.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Octobre 2010)

bob41 a dit:


> Dans la vie il faut prendre des risques...Hadopi ou pas, je trouve normal que la création soit protégée et le pillage interdit.La création intellectuelle, musique, image, objets, demande du talent ,du temps, de l'argent;  il me semble normal que celui qui crée puisse bénéficer de ses efforts.
> Si la règle etait la jungle que je viens de lire sur cette discussion, vous n'auriez pas de mac d'ipod   d'i pad... car le pillage et la contrefaçon auraient découragé les industriels...le profit est un moteur de progrès... et oui de suis à contre courant...il en faut dans ce monde ou la seule loi semble celle du tout est permis, rien n'est interdit !!!



Hadopi rapporte *0 EUROS* aux artistes ....


----------



## bompi (9 Octobre 2010)

Ah bon ?


----------



## rizoto (9 Octobre 2010)

c'est qui n'est pas le cas des clés usb, cd, et autres support de stockage.


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Octobre 2010)

Ouais, enfin quand on lit ça pas sûr qu'ils (les artistes) touchent grand chose des recettes provenant de la taxe sur la copie privée...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Octobre 2010)

Pendant que l'Hadopi soigne sa communication et que PC INpact refuse dintégrer dans les Labs, Free de son côté n'aurait pas tout compris sur les conditions requises pour être indemnisé. Dingue ces problèmes de communications quand même...


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Octobre 2010)

On cause on cause mais je promets un CDB au premier utilisateur de MacGé qui nous transmettra une copie de son mail d'avertissement de l'Hadopi&#8230;  

N'allez tout de même pas télécharger à donf du Jaunny ou des films de Jean Seberg pour autant&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Octobre 2010)

Tiens, pendant que chez nous les ayants droit ont le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière, au Royaume-Uni ils devront supporter 75% des coûts de l'Hadopi anglaise. Faire payer les ayants droits, quelle drôle d'idée. Sont fous ces anglais. 

Sinon, Christine Albanel va bien. Vous me direz, avec 300 000 par an pour son placard doré chez Orange, elle peut


----------



## arnowood (12 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Tiens, pendant que chez nous les ayants droit ont le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière, au Royaume-Uni ils devront supporter 75% des coûts de l'Hadopi anglaise. Faire payer les ayants droits, quelle drôle d'idée. Sont fous ces anglais.
> 
> Sinon, Christine Albanel va bien. Vous me direz, avec 300 000 par an pour son placard doré chez Orange, elle peut



oui enfin.. les ayants droits y a plusieurs race a distingué...
l'auteur
le compositeur
l editeur
la prod
etc..

les premiers a etre ayant droits sur la musique ce sont les auteurs compositeurs, et franchement quand tu vire obispo et qq rares autres de l equation les vrais ayants droits sont dans la merde comme tout le monde.

Les prod et editeurs par contres ...


----------



## Amok (12 Octobre 2010)

> Sinon, Christine Albanel va bien. Vous me direz, avec 300 000&#8364; par an pour son placard doré chez Orange, elle peut&#8230;



_"Toutefois, selon le Canard, qui a interrogé un cadre dirigeant, tout n'est pas aussi rose chez Orange. La ministre « est complètement larguée. Elle a un titre ronflant qui ne veut rien dire. Ce sont les équipes opérationnelles qui font le travail en dessous d&#8217;elle. Elle n&#8217;apporte rien ». "_

Fidèle à elle même, quoi.


----------



## tirhum (12 Octobre 2010)

Ailleurs...


----------



## Pouasson (13 Octobre 2010)

1500 euros à payer par le FAI pour chaque email de l'Hadopi non transmis. \o/


----------



## DarkMoineau (13 Octobre 2010)

Bah tiens... Jsuis pas étonné....


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2010)

Y'a d'autres trucs amusants, par exemple le projet de décret sur les moyens de sécurisation notifié à Bruxelles qui devait rester confidentiel, manque de pot, une faille permet de contourner tout ça et de le consulter très facilement.

Edit: Petit topo de PC INpact sur le projet de décret Hadopi sur la labellisation des moyens de sécurisation.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2010)

Visiblement l'état n'a aucune inquiétude au sujet de son décret "anti-Free", selon lui sa notification auprès de l'Union européenne est inutile. Toutefois il se pourrait que le FAI ne l'entende pas de cette oreille  

Sinon, on peut jeter un il sur le cahier des charges techniques de l'Hadopi qui organise l'interconnexion des données entre tous ces acteurs par ici.

Voilà voilà...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck : c'est surtout là ou on s'en rend compte qu'il faut faire attention à ce qu'on lit sur internet ... 

Si il voulait que ce soit confidentiel sa l'aurai été ne t'en fais pas.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2010)

Peut-être, ou peut-être pas.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Peut-être, ou peut-être pas.



euh je vois pas le rapport entre l'un et l'autre, je doute qu'un projet "confidentiel" passe par le site de l'UE déjà. 

Ensuite un projet de loi confidentiel, au final tout le monde s'en cogne, vu qu'il restera pas confidentiel. Dès qu'il est étudié, il n'est plus confidentiel.  D'ailleurs sa n'existe pas un projet de décret confidentiel ... 

Cela dis sa fait parler de l'UE c'est pas si mal.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> euh je vois pas le rapport entre l'un et l'autre, je doute qu'un projet "confidentiel" passe par le site de l'UE déjà.
> 
> Ensuite un projet de loi confidentiel, au final tout le monde s'en cogne, vu qu'il restera pas confidentiel. Dès qu'il est étudié, il n'est plus confidentiel.  D'ailleurs sa n'existe pas un projet de décret confidentiel ...
> 
> Cela dis sa fait parler de l'UE c'est pas si mal.



Bah tiens, les emails non plus sont pas confidentiels, c'est sans doute pour ça qu'on pouvait y avoir accès via cette faille. Les documents doivent bien être hébergés quelque part, nan? Cette faille permet (permettait?) d'accéder aux fichiers du serveur du site, ça ne concerne pas seulement les pages qui s'affichent dans ton navigateur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2010)

Je te parle seulement du décret moi, pas de la faille possible ....  Un projet de décret confidentiel sa veut rien dire, si ce n'est qu'il est pas encore au parlement Européen et que sa se trouve il y sera jamais vu le nombre de projet dans n'importe quel domaine ... 

Ensuite lire les mails de quelqu'un d'autre, tout comme ouvrir le courrier qui n'est pas à ton nom c'est une atteinte à la vie privée. Les correspondances sont juridiquement secrète soit.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je te parle seulement du décret moi, pas de la faille possible ....   Un projet de décret confidentiel sa veut rien dire, si ce n'est qu'il  est pas encore au parlement Européen et que sa se trouve il y sera  jamais vu le nombre de projet dans n'importe quel domaine ...
> 
> Ensuite lire les mails de quelqu'un d'autre, tout comme ouvrir le  courrier qui n'est pas à ton nom c'est une atteinte à la vie privée. Les  correspondances sont juridiquement secrète soit.



Et pourquoi devrait-il passer par le Parlement européen au juste? La procédure de notification _«prévoit depuis 1983 qu&#8217;un Etat membre doit informer la Commission européenne et les autres Etats membres de tout projet de règle technique. Après notification par l&#8217;Etat membre concerné commence alors une période de 'standstill', pendant laquelle la Commission et les autres Etats membres peuvent adresser des observations à l&#8217;Etat membre qui a fait part d&#8217;un tel projet. Dans la mesure du possible, l&#8217;Etat membre concerné devra tenir compte de ces observations lors de la mise au point ultérieure de la règle technique. Pendant le 'standstill', l&#8217;adoption du projet doit impérativement être reportée.»_ Source

Il n'est fait mention nulle part du Parlement là-dedans.


----------



## boodou (15 Octobre 2010)

Sil était avéré que TMG a fait du spam de réseau, cela voudrait dire que lEtat français a adoubé un pirate pour faire régner lordre sur le web.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2010)

Filtrage par DPI: les réponses de l'Hadopi et celles de PC INpact.

Oh, et y'aurait eu 800 emails d'envoyés au premier Octobre d'après l'Hadopi.


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Oh, et y'aurait eu 800 emails d'envoyés au premier Octobre d'après l'Hadopi.



"D_onc la loi se base sur votre IP à laide dune heure exacte qui permet, via votre FAI de vous identifier. Seulement voilà, lIP nest pas infaillible et les pirates lont compris : Ils ont déjà mis en place un serveur qui enverra de fausses IP à Hadopi (ou TMG en réalité) et les bombarder. Le Gouvernement naura plus quà se frotter les mains en ponctionnant les victimes de cette machination_"

- en admettant que mon IP soit dans la liste de celles générées
- en admettant que HADOPI me retienne comme l'un des plus grands pirates de tous les temps
- En admettant que Orange, mon FAI, leur file l'adresse mail qu'ils connaissent (donc, celle d'ouverture de mon compte chez eux : xx@orange.fr)
- En admettant qu'ils me passent un mail (début de la procédure)...

Je ne vais *JAMAIS* sur la BAL Orange liée a mon abonnement. Je ne le verrai donc pas. Donc je ne changerai rien. Et de toute façon, ca ne servirait à rien, vu que je ne peux pas moins pirater que pas du tout et que c'est juste une farce des hackers qui en ce moment doivent se marrer en Suédois, ou en Russe.

Je suis mal !


----------



## bompi (15 Octobre 2010)

Pareil.

Ça promet.


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Pareil.
> 
> Ça promet.



On demandera à être mis dans la même cellule !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (15 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> On demandera à être mis dans la même cellule !



je vous enverrai des truffes au chocolat...


----------



## bompi (16 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> On demandera à être mis dans la même cellule !


La cellule des Macs ?


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Octobre 2010)

Amok a dit:


> Je ne vais *JAMAIS* sur la BAL Orange liée a mon abonnement. Je ne le verrai donc pas. Donc je ne changerai rien. Et de toute façon, ca ne servirait à rien, vu que je ne peux pas moins pirater que pas du tout et que c'est juste une farce des hackers qui en ce moment doivent se marrer en Suédois, ou en Russe.
> 
> Je suis mal !



Moi, je vais de ce pas supprimer mon compte Orange dans Mail (utilisant Gmail, je peux m'en passer). Comme ça je ne le verrai pas non plus.


----------



## Sindanárië (17 Octobre 2010)

Faut filer en corse, ils oseront pas ensuite


----------



## Zyrol (18 Octobre 2010)

ce système ne pas tenir très longtemps, dès qu'un avocat sérieux va mettre son nez la dedans, ça va tomber...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Octobre 2010)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Faut filer en corse, ils oseront pas ensuite



Nan nan nan nan ! La saison est finie ; restez chez vous !


----------



## monvilain (18 Octobre 2010)

*Free accepte d'envoyer les avertissements aux pirates présumés*


----------



## Rez2a (18 Octobre 2010)

Chapeau, ils sont quand même forts chez Free, fallait y penser à se faire de la pub en se faisant passer pour Zorro, tout ça pour retourner sa veste à la dernière minute.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2010)

Dans un autre genre, PCI revient sur le spyware gouvernemental.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2010)

Rez2a a dit:


> Chapeau, ils sont quand même forts chez Free, fallait y penser à se faire de la pub en se faisant passer pour Zorro, tout ça pour retourner sa veste à la dernière minute.



ce n'est pas retourner sa veste, vu que la com' de free est la même depuis le début : suivre la loi, et uniquement ça! vu qu'un decret les oblige à le faire, ils le font, tout simplement.


Par contre, et rien à voir avec free, mais j'ai lu je ne sais plus ou (il faut que je retrouve la source) que les IP des MVNO ne sont transmissibles car l'opérateur ne peut faire le lien entre l'ip et le nom, et hadopi transmet l'ip à l'opérateur, et non au MVNO.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2010)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Par contre, et rien à voir avec free, mais j'ai lu je ne sais plus ou (il faut que je retrouve la source) que les IP des MVNO ne sont transmissibles car l'opérateur ne peut faire le lien entre l'ip et le nom, et hadopi transmet l'ip à l'opérateur, et non au MVNO.



Ici?

Sinon, nos impôts pourraient financer les frais "Hadopi" des ayants droit.


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2010)

c'est ça, merci 
Je suis tranquille, vive l'auchan box


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Octobre 2010)

Hadopi sur M6 : "Même de ma famille j'ai peur"


----------



## le_magi61 (18 Octobre 2010)

J'ai vu ce reportage, d'un tres haut niveau journalistique 
aucune reflexion, uniquement du coté des majors, le cinema a peur 
et le coup du projectionniste avec ses lunettes infrarouge 
Bref, tout pour faire peur à madame michu, rien d'interessant ou d'information dans ce reportage...


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Octobre 2010)

Boarf suffit qu'un couple se caline pour que le pirate puisse filmer ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (19 Octobre 2010)

Les FAI et les sales petits coûts de lHadopi.


----------



## WebOliver (20 Octobre 2010)

[DM]xfa3ta_hadopi-j-irai-loler-sur-vos-tombes_fun[/DM]​


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Octobre 2010)

TMG: un petit défaut de sécurisation dans le doc Hadopi de M6.

Comme quoi, le reportage de 66 Minutes n'aura pas été totalement inutile&#8230;  :rateau:

Edit: Thierry Lhermitte, actionnaire de Trident Media Guard, télécharge des films sur Megaupload.


----------



## teo (20 Octobre 2010)

quelle hypocrisie 

Je ne peux pas imaginer que T. Lhermitte - ou quiconque !- soit assez débile pour ne pas savoir qu'avec une recherche sur le nom d'un film sur megaupload, ce qui va sortir ne sera pas une offre légale


----------



## l'écrieur (20 Octobre 2010)

Ouaip.

Enfin, c'est quand même la déception.
On est le 20 octobre, et je n'ai toujours pas reçu le mail de mon fournisseur d'accès pour me dire qu'il faut maintenant que je me dote d'un vpn.


----------



## macinside (20 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Comme quoi, le reportage de 66 Minutes n'aura pas été totalement inutile  :rateau:
> 
> Edit: Thierry Lhermitte, actionnaire de Trident Media Guard, télécharge des films sur Megaupload.



FAIL


----------



## Sindanárië (20 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Thierry Lhermitte, actionnaire de Trident Media Guard, télécharge des films sur Megaupload.



Rhôôô put... Non c'est pas très grave en fait, avec une carrière de figurant, ça semble assez logique... en fait


----------



## teo (21 Octobre 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ouaip.
> 
> Enfin, c'est quand même la déception.
> On est le 20 octobre, et je n'ai toujours pas reçu le mail de mon fournisseur d'accès pour me dire qu'il faut maintenant que je me dote d'un vpn.



Toujours à la traîne cette Hadopi 

Go Go Go Sweden !







Et ils sont si rapides, sérieux et endurants  ​


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Octobre 2010)

Pour la Cour de justice de l'Union européenne, les professionnels n'ont pas à payer la copie privée, un mauvais coup pour la Commission copie privée qui va devoir revoir sa copie   

Ca ne concerne pas directement Hadopi, mais d'une certaine manière c'est lié.


----------



## Jedge (21 Octobre 2010)

Voir l'article sur clubic sur la mise en orbite ou en ballon d'un serveur pirate hors toute législation...
Hadopi n'a pas finis de courir apres


----------



## teo (22 Octobre 2010)

Jedge a dit:


> Voir l'article sur clubic sur la mise en orbite ou en ballon d'un serveur pirate hors toute législation...
> Hadopi n'a pas finis de courir apres



C'est mieux avec un lien


----------



## DarkMoineau (22 Octobre 2010)

Merci mon toaster préféré!


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2010)

LHadopi vise 1000 à 2000 emails / jour dici fin 2010, ça va pas être donné pour les ayants droit, l'amendement qui devait étendre le crédit dimpôt recherche pour couvrir les frais a été rejeté. Bouhouhou. :'-(


----------



## Kerala (25 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> LHadopi vise 1000 à 2000 emails / jour dici fin 2010, ça va pas être donné pour les ayants droit, l'amendement qui devait étendre le crédit dimpôt recherche pour couvrir les frais a été rejeté. Bouhouhou. :'-(



À la base, ce n'est pas 10 000 e-mails par mois qui devaient être envoyés ?


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2010)

Selon le collège des ayants droit, la décision rendue par la Cour de justice de l'Union européenne ne remettrait pas en cause le système de la rémunération pour copie privée français, mais on menace quand même à la finau cas ou.



Kerala a dit:


> À la base, ce n'est pas 10 000 e-mails par mois qui devaient être envoyés ?



Aucune idée. Je ne suis même pas certain qu'il ait déjà communiqué là-dessus.


----------



## Kerala (25 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Selon le collège des ayants droit, la décision rendue par la Cour de justice de l'Union européenne ne remettrait pas en cause le système de la rémunération pour copie privée français, mais on menace quand même à la finau cas ou.
> 
> 
> 
> Aucune idée. Je ne suis même pas certain qu'il ait déjà communiqué là-dessus.



J'ai retrouvé ceci :
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/43958-hadopi-avertissement-riposte-graduee-Musitel.htm

apparemment il s'agissait d'envoyer 10 000 e-mails par jour
 j'ai entendu il y a quelques jours que seulement 100 oeuvres par an seront surveillées.


----------



## bompi (25 Octobre 2010)

100 ?

Cela signifie donc qu'on ne s'intéresse qu'à certaines catégories de ces "oeuvres".
Dans quel sens à votre avis : on cherche plutôt à protéger celles qui rapportent déjà de l'argent plutôt que celles qui en perdent déjà. Ou l'inverse ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Octobre 2010)

Ce sont les blockbuster qui seront surveillés, évidemment.


----------



## teo (25 Octobre 2010)

ils ont toujours été clair là-dessus: d'abord un portefeuille de 2 à 3000 &#339;uvres connues puis j'imagine qu'ils y ajouteront les grosses ventes de saison, puis, ensuite&#8230; ils verront 

A titre d'exemple, uniquement pour la partie musique, la Sacem s'occupe de 32 millions d'&#339;uvres protégées (françaises et étrangères) qui ne sont pas encore tombées dans le domaine public.

Rajoutons les films _(imaginez combien sont sortis depuis allez, simplement 1940)_, le film de boule _(les studios s'agitent de plus en plus et l'Hadopi doit être un peu gênée aux entournures&#8230;_), les vidéos _(imaginez combien sont sortis depuis allez, simplement 1980)_, les émissions de télé _(imaginez combien sont sortis depuis allez, simplement 1960)_, les App _(imaginez combien sont sortis depuis allez, simplement 2008)_, les logiciels _(blah&#8230_, les polices de caractère _(blah&#8230_, les livres_ (arf&#8230_ et pour faire court: toutes &#339;uvres de l'esprit&#8230;

Ce qui sera protégé par l'Hadopi sera ce qui fait vivre les Majors.
Les Gold _(dont nos parents ont acheté les K7 et les vinyls, et dont nous avons acheté les CD, MiniDisk et les remixes)_ et les Blockbusters _(dont certains apprécient déjà d'avoir la K7 vidéo, le VideoDisk, le DVD, le BluRay et les multiples versions Gold Vintage Edition pour les Bonus inédits&#8230; en France.)_.

Pour le reste&#8230; demandez à Pascal Nègre si ça l'intéresse.


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Octobre 2010)

Temps X, l'industrie du film rose est morose, voilà pourquoi elle prend le manche et demande l'identification des vilains pas beaux internautes lubriques qui n'ont pas vidés leur bourse pour se rincer l'il.


----------



## rizoto (25 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Temps X, l'industrie du film rose est morose, voilà pourquoi elle prend le manche et demande l'identification des vilains pas beaux internautes lubriques qui n'ont pas vidés leur bourse pour se rincer l'il.



 C'est sûr que pour se vider les bourses, y a plus de monde :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (26 Octobre 2010)

Le staff de MacG devrait laisser monter sur Finalcut toutes leur touzes d'après soirées... pour qu'on les piratent.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Octobre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Temps X, l'industrie du film rose est morose, voilà pourquoi elle prend le manche et demande l'identification des vilains pas beaux internautes lubriques qui n'ont pas vidés leur bourse pour se rincer l'il.



Les dessous de l'affaire se dévoilent un peu aujourd'hui.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Octobre 2010)

Carte jeune musique

Pourquoi ça va foirer

Et c'est nous qui payent en plus


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Carte jeune musique
> 
> Pourquoi ça va foirer
> 
> Et c'est nous qui payent en plus



trop cool depuis le temps que je voulais télécharger carlita ... 

Je prend la porte .... =>


----------



## Le docteur (28 Octobre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Carte jeune musique
> 
> Pourquoi ça va foirer
> 
> Et c'est nous qui payent en plus


Oui, c'est pas beau ça : 
- d'un côté les djeunZ consuméristes
- de l'autre les maisons de disque qui doivent faire de plus en plus de gros pognon pour contenter leurs actionnaires

Qui raque au final ? Le contribuables couillon, et pour s'entendre dire que c'est pas assez cher, mon père...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h44 ----------




Artguillaume a dit:


> trop cool depuis le temps que je voulais télécharger carlita ...
> 
> Je prend la porte .... =>


Ah, c'est toi qui a acheté son album !!!


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Octobre 2010)

Free menace de revenir au papier si la question des frais liés à l'identification des internautes n'est pas réglée. De son côté, la Commission Européenne enquête sur l'application dHadopi.

Et pendant ce temps là, une étude juridique menée par les industriels confirme que la décision de la Cour de justice de l'Union européenne les exclue bien de la rémunération pour copie privée.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Octobre 2010)

Un rapport parlementaire réclame la fusion Arcep, CSA et Hadopi. A peine créée et déjà morte, quelle tristesse  

Sinon on a la confirmation que la Commission Européenne enquête sur l'Hadopi.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2010)

Le député Hervé Mariton pas fier davoir voté Hadopi, deux fois.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le député Hervé Mariton pas fier d&#8217;avoir voté Hadopi, deux fois.



on devrait changer ton profil et mettre "Rompu à Hadopi"


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2010)

Fourbu ouais.    :rateau:

Allez, encore une petite: L'Hadopi veut plus d'implication des députés.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Fourbu ouais.    :rateau:
> 
> Allez, encore une petite: L'Hadopi veut plus d'implication des députés.



J'ai lu mais j'ai quand même trouvé peu de chose intéressante ... 

D'ailleurs il y avait une question à propos de l'hadopi et de la QPC (question prioritaire de constitutionnalité), on ne peut pas poser cette QPC car le texte a été validé par le conseil constitutionnel.


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Novembre 2010)

Je t'avouerais que cette subtilité m'avait échappée.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Novembre 2010)

Un simple email ne vaut rien pour la Cour de cassation, et Hadopi ?


----------



## Raf (3 Novembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un simple email ne vaut rien pour la Cour de cassation, et Hadopi ?



Il faut lire les commentaires !  et ça n'a rien a voir avec Hadopi, c'est juste une histoire de faux, email ou pas ça revient au même !


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2010)

Selon un sondage BVA-La Tribune Hadopi aurait fait reculer le piratage en France, c'est le ministère de la culture qui va être content.


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Selon un sondage BVA-La Tribune Hadopi aurait fait reculer le piratage en France, c'est le ministère de la culture qui va être content.



C'est surtout un sondage contraire qui aurait été etonnant. Faut bien se motiver, non ?


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2010)

Il ne fait pas reculer _que_ le piratage, malheureusement.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Novembre 2010)

Nicolas Dupont-Aignan invite les internautes français à "télécharger au maximum"


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Nicolas Dupont-Aignan invite les internautes français à "télécharger au maximum"



C'est un comique lui, qui ne fait même pas la différence entre le racisme et le second degré. Il faut le mettre à la corbeille c'est pas parce qu'il est contre hadopi qu'il est intelligent, bon calcul pour attirer les jeunes par contre.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2010)

Faut bien faire son petit marché.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2010)

Hadopi, CSA, Arcep, etc. veulent anticiper les usages de la fibre.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Novembre 2010)

Tiens, un nouveau sondage révèle que 47% des Français doutent de l'efficacité d'Hadopi. Décidément...


----------



## boninmi (5 Novembre 2010)

Et pendant ce temps là, en Amérique, on voit les choses en nettement plus grand


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Novembre 2010)

Copie privée, SPRD, licences, vers le grand ménage européen ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Et pendant ce temps là, en Amérique, on voit les choses en nettement plus grand



En Amérique du Nord, aux États-unis  tu m'étonnes qu'ils voient les choses en grand.

Américain sa passe même si je trouve que au niveau journalistique c'est limite mais reconnu donc ... 

Je suis chiant et j'aime ça :rateau:


----------



## Cricri (6 Novembre 2010)

Quelqu'un peut me dire à quoi ressemble le l'objet du mail hadopi envoyé par free. Je ne consulte que 10 % de mes mails. Ils faut que je filtre.


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2010)

Si j'en crois cette capture, l'objet serait «Recommandation HADOPI». Je suppose que pour Free il doit être identique.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Novembre 2010)

La Quadrature du Net lance sa campagne de financement pour 2011.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Novembre 2010)

Les acteurs US du numérique critiquent l'Hadopi.


----------



## boninmi (9 Novembre 2010)

Il est fait écho à ces mêmes critiques par ailleurs.


----------



## boodou (11 Novembre 2010)

ET SI LES CONTENANTS ÉTAIENT LAVENIR DE LINDUSTRIE MUSICALE?


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Novembre 2010)

Offre légale, interopérabilité et copie privée ont leur décret Hadopi.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Novembre 2010)

Le décret sur les mouchards labellisés devrait être publié avant fin de l'année.

Edit: Hadopi: Muriel Marland-Militello demande le gel du bâton en attendant la carotte.


----------



## Mobyduck (17 Novembre 2010)

Si l'on en croit l'appel d'offres déposé par lHadopi, linformatisation complète de la riposte graduée est proche.


----------



## yvos (17 Novembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Si l'on en croit l'appel d'offres déposé par lHadopi, linformatisation complète de la riposte graduée est proche.



Ouais, enfin non en fait : c'est de l'assistance à maitrise d'ouvrage, dont le but est d'aider le maitre d'ouvrage...à rédiger correctement son prochain appel d'offre.

Ca laisse de la marge


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2010)

Me voilà rassuré.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2010)

Sur Hadopi, y aurait-il plusieurs Nicolas Sarkozy ?


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2010)

Un seul me suffit amplement.


----------



## boninmi (18 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un seul me suffit amplement.



Voire même zéro.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

boninmi a dit:


> Voire même zéro.



On a ni un ni zero, mais la moitié de un  Je vais finir au pôle nord moi.


----------



## rizoto (18 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un seul me suffit amplement.



T'as pas un peu de place dans ton jardin ?


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai pas de jardin, justement 

Bon : j'ai ouvert le hors-sujet ; je vous propose de le refermer


----------



## Anonyme (18 Novembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Je n'ai pas de jardin, justement
> 
> Bon : j'ai ouvert le hors-sujet ; je vous propose de le refermer



C'est petit ca :rateau:

Mais il y a pu rien à dire d'HADOPI, juste attendre le gagnant du forum qui recevra le 1er l'émail


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2010)

Il est 4h11, je fais des fiches d'arrêts, surfant sur mon site favoris ( celui de la cour de cassation ), j'ai trouvé ceci : 

http://www.courdecassation.fr/jurisprudence_2/chambre_criminelle_578/3530_16_15171.html

J'ai un peu la flemme de lire, alors je suis allé droit au but (je suis parisiens et pas drôle vu l'heure bref), la CC casse et annule  

Vu que j'ai lu en diagonale, il me semble que le mec qui télécharge la dans le baba (aux roms, 2ème blagues attention).

Je relirai demain. 

Mais c'est intéressant.

J'ai pas bien lu alors j'ai peut être tout mal compris


----------



## Viorika (24 Novembre 2010)

Je suis en Allemagne en ce moment et le téléchargement est intérdit là bas. Il faut payer une amande si jamais vous êtes tracés. Donc, on fait gaf


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Il faut payer une amande si jamais vous êtes tracés.



Pas bien méchant donc.


----------



## DarkMoineau (24 Novembre 2010)

J'aime bien les amandes moi ^^


----------



## Raf (24 Novembre 2010)

Viorika a dit:


> Je suis en Allemagne en ce moment et le téléchargement est intérdit là bas. Il faut payer une amande si jamais vous êtes tracés. Donc, on fait gaf



Et comment marche le système de traçage ? Sur quelles bases ? Est ce que c'est opérationnel ? Si c'est le cas, il y a bien des personnes qui ont contesté auprès des tribunaux ? Ça a donné quoi ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2010)

Raf a dit:


> Et comment marche le système de traçage ? Sur quelles bases ? Est ce que c'est opérationnel ? Si c'est le cas, il y a bien des personnes qui ont contesté auprès des tribunaux ? Ça a donné quoi ?



Il me semble que c'est plutôt ceux qui partagent des fichiers qui sont tracés et non ceux qui télécharges ... à l'image de rapidshare.

En France pareil ... mais on supprime juste le lien bien souvent ca va pas plus loin.


----------



## metasonic (29 Novembre 2010)

Moi je télécharge aussi, vu le prix des CD, c'est normal que personne ne les achète plus ! Au lieu de sanctionner, le gouvernement devrait imposer une baisse des prix des maisons de disques !


----------



## inkclub (30 Novembre 2010)

*une belle histoire de solidarité  :love:*


@+


----------



## Bigdidou (1 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *une belle histoire de solidarité :love:*@+


 
Et tu as remarqué ? L'articcle est écrit par une madame Gévaudant...

Brrrr...


----------



## boninmi (1 Décembre 2010)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et tu as remarqué ? L'article est écrit par une madame Gévaudant...
> 
> Brrrr...


Une histoire bête, tu veux dire ?


----------



## teo (1 Décembre 2010)

pour connaître quelques employé-es de la Sacem et avoir eu de longues discussions sur le sujet, cette position de Miyet sur la licence globale a de quoi faire rire jaune.
C'est un revirement certain de la part de ces dirigeants qui se rendent compte sur le tard qu'il n'y pas d'autres solutions s'ils ne veulent pas perdre tout. Ils se rangent enfin du côté de certains de leurs employés qui le leur ont conseillé pendant des années. 
Comme à l'Assemblée nationale, les vieux croûtons de Neuilly ont du mal à comprendre ce monde qui va trop vite pour eux.

[Et pour information, étant régulièrement surpris par le nombre de personnes persuadées que la Sacem est un organisme public, je rappelle que la Sacem est une société civile avec un statut de droit privé, depuis sa création en 1850. Son Conseil d'administration est formé d'auteurs, compositeurs et éditeurs, comme ses sociétaires]


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Décembre 2010)

Calogero: Hadopi ne marchera pas, la solution ? Tout verrouiller.


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Calogero: Hadopi ne marchera pas, la solution ? Tout verrouiller.


Edifiant, et surtout révélateur de la méconnaissance du problème, et accessoirement des contradictions du bonhomme.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Edifiant, et surtout révélateur de la méconnaissance du problème, et accessoirement des contradictions du bonhomme.



Je suis pas d'accord il ne dit pas que des bêtises le cas deezer est intéressant.


----------



## Raf (2 Décembre 2010)

C'est aussi des extrait d'une émission... donc un peu de recule ne fait pas de mal.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2010)

Raf a dit:


> C'est aussi des extrait d'une émission... donc un peu de recule ne fait pas de mal.



Il a fait une boulette, signé pour hadopi


----------



## Romuald (2 Décembre 2010)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Je suis pas d'accord il ne dit pas que des bêtises le cas deezer est intéressant.



Tu trouves ?


			
				l'article a dit:
			
		

> Calogero sépanchera sur le cas Deezer : « il y a plein de fuitesComment ça se fait que cela existe Deezer ? Cest qui ? Cest quoi ça ? Cest là où je ne comprends rien, depuis 15 ans, je ne comprends rien à toutes ces histoires dinternet. Il y a plein dorganisation où comme ça cest gratuit et on ne sait pas à qui cela profite, cest complètement flou, donc tant que cest flou, arrêtez de dire faut mettre un PV au môme qui va piller ».



"on ne sait pas à qui cela profite" : A-t-il seulement cherché à le savoir ? Si ça se trouve, deezer paie sa contribution à la SACEM et il touche des royalties. Personellement je n'en sais rien, mais ce que je retire de son interview est qu'il se prend les pieds dans le tapis... D'un côté il veut tout bloquer et tout rendre payant (comment, au passage ?), de l'autre il dit de ne pas mettre de PV au gamin qui télécharge, d'un troisième il était pour Hadopi mais ne l'est plus tellement... Si ça ne dénote pas une totale méconnaissance du problème, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut !


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Décembre 2010)

C'est un abruti fini&#8230; 



> Calogero concèdera n&#8217;avoir jamais téléchargé une contrefaçon sur Internet, mais avouera dans le même temps qu&#8217;à l&#8217;âge de 12 ans, il avait volé des vinyles, l&#8217;intégrale des Cures en 33 tours. « *j&#8217;étais môme, je n&#8217;avais pas de thune, je l&#8217;ai fait*. »



Ben si les Cures portaient plainte contre lui ce ne serait que justice&#8230;

Et quand aux djeuns qui téléchargent illégalement parce qu'ils ont pas de thunes il dit quoi ce con&#8230;

Calogéro à mettre sur liste noire et surtout à ne pas aller à ses concerts&#8230; 

Sérieux y'a des fans de lui ici&#8230;


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Décembre 2010)

Pas moi en tout cas ^^


----------



## Kristoball46 (2 Décembre 2010)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Pas moi en tout cas ^^



Moi non plus, mais les goûts et les couleurs, vas-y comprendre quelque chose :sick:

Télécharger, pour quoi faire, "regarder" un film par soir et ne plus me souvenir de celui-ci 2 ou 3 jours après ... Avoir ma bibliothèque iTunes chargée comme une "Mule"   et ne même plus savoir ce que j'ai dedans...(et les virus qui vont bien avec)

Fait bien rire celui qui télécharge avant d'acheter le cd (portenawak)

Bref, c'est comme consommer du Macdaube et avoir faim 1/2h après...


----------



## Sindanárië (2 Décembre 2010)

C'est qui Calogero ? C'est flou non ? Qui se cache derrière ce pseudo... ?


----------



## PER180H (3 Décembre 2010)

c'est pas un pseudo, c'est son prénom.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu trouves ?
> 
> 
> "on ne sait pas à qui cela profite" : A-t-il seulement cherché à le savoir ? Si ça se trouve, deezer paie sa contribution à la SACEM et il touche des royalties. Personellement je n'en sais rien, mais ce que je retire de son interview est qu'il se prend les pieds dans le tapis... D'un côté il veut tout bloquer et tout rendre payant (comment, au passage ?), de l'autre il dit de ne pas mettre de PV au gamin qui télécharge, d'un troisième il était pour Hadopi mais ne l'est plus tellement... Si ça ne dénote pas une totale méconnaissance du problème, je ne sais pas ce qu'il te faut !



Oui je suis d'accord  

Le cas deezer est intéressant, même si lui est stupide


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Décembre 2010)

Hadopi: querelle sur le traitement des fichiers leurres.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2010)

WikiLeaks : la loi Hadopi intéresse au plus haut point Washington


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Décembre 2010)

La révolte des coiffeurs 



> Actuellement les cotisations des coiffeurs rapportent 1,3 million d'euros par an à la SPRE, cela monterait à 7,3 millions d'euros avec l'augmentation qu'ils veulent nous imposer: c'est énorme





> Les salons de coiffure français sont créateurs d'emplois, on a parfois du mal à clôturer nos fins de mois et on veut nous imposer ce racket fiscal. Ce n'est pas possible. On ne nous le dira pas comme ça *mais c'est uniquement pour compenser les effets du téléchargement*



Ne vous laissez plus tondre par ces enfoirés de la Sacem et consorts


----------



## Anonyme (7 Décembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> La révolte des coiffeurs
> 
> 
> *mais c'est uniquement pour compenser les effets du téléchargement*
> ...



*

Légal ou illégal ? ou les deux ? 

Compenser quoi en plus ? Ils ont une baisse largement raisonnable.

Les droits d'auteur ( la base du débat ) a en tout cas vite était relayé au 48ème plan.
*


----------



## Romuald (7 Décembre 2010)

Je comprends tout, maintenant


----------



## Kristoball46 (8 Décembre 2010)

Romuald a dit:


> Je comprends tout, maintenant



600 000 brouzoufs annuels !!!

Tu m'étonne, et après il viennent racketter les pauvres petites asso qui essayent d'organiser tel ou tel évènement, c'est à gerber...:sick:


----------



## Mobyduck (9 Décembre 2010)

Diffamation et injure en ligne, la réponse dégradée de l'Hadopi.


----------



## Dos Jones (9 Décembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Diffamation et injure en ligne, la réponse dégradée de l'Hadopi.


De toute façon toi t'es un escroc et un voleur c'est bien connu


----------



## tatouille (9 Décembre 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> De toute façon toi t'es un escroc et un voleur c'est bien connu&#8230;



 hey les patrons ca va vous coutez brouzouf sur macgé  la localisation de Dos Jones est diffamatoire et a caractere zoophile  :love:  et nicolas est un nain :love:

tout le monde le sait HADOPI est une foutaise pour faire peur, c'est inapplicable ou si appliquée sur un forum de grande audience les voitures vont encore bruler. et puis toujours l'article 15 sur les SOFTs ca me ferait marrer; je voudrais bien  voir le gouv demander les sources d'Office a M$ -> news OPA Microsoft achete la France ou M$ arrete de vendre en France et la ils ne vont pas etre dans la merde, demander ca a n'importe quel gros distributeur et il refusera de vendre en France personne ne balancera ses sources... et ils devront dealer ca avec les Entreprises Francaises utilisant le SOFT... 

cette lois est donc un tas de conneries qui a couté tres chers aux contribuables


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Décembre 2010)

Hadopi n'enverrait bien que 2000 emails chaque jour.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2010)

Nicolas Sarkozy souhaite une loi Hadopi 3, "plus adaptée".


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

"adaptée" à quoi ?!... :sleep:


----------



## rizoto (16 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "adaptée" à quoi ?!... :sleep:



Aux m&#339;urs de téléchargement ...


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2010)

Probablement.


----------



## Gwen (16 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> "adaptée" à quoi ?!... :sleep:



À la grosseur du trou de balle des Français. :rateau:


----------



## teo (16 Décembre 2010)

&#8230; aux poches des copains ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Décembre 2010)

Boaf...
"conseil numérique", les enfants, "conseil numérique" !...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> "conseil numérique", les enfants, "conseil numérique" !...



C'est logique, même si je trouve hadopi 2 totalement stupide, et je doute fort que la 3 fasses mieux ... 

Cela dit il faut noter que à chaque loi, de "nouvelle"(ancienne amélioré enfaite) méthode de téléchargement apparaissent et permette un téléchargement illégal plus rapide ... Il y a pas que du mauvais dans hadopi


----------



## Kristoball46 (17 Décembre 2010)

Tout est dans le titre   (c'est con, ça va fausser les résultats de recherche des gens qui ont  besoin de conseil qui comme moi taperons "conseil achat bridge")



tirhum a dit:


> Boaf...
> "conseil numérique", les enfants, "conseil numérique" !...




Idéalement oui, puisqu'il y a un besoin d'encadrement, l'idée  n'est peut-être pas si nulle ; mais par pitié, qu'ils ne nomment pas  Albanel à la tête de ce conseil. 

Extrait de votre lien de l'article du Monde :

"Lors d'un déjeuner *avec des acteurs du Web français*, le président Nicolas Sarkozy a évoqué, jeudi 16 décembre, la création d'un conseil du numérique français" (...) : _qui sont ces mystérieux "acteurs du web français" ?_  _Et nous alors ?_
_"J'espère que ce déjeuner *va déboucher* sur des choses concrètes"...oui surtout sur un bon Bourgogne, pourquoi ils ont toujours besoin de négocier sur des sujets sérieux pendant un déjeunerqui plus est aux frais du contribuable ...

"Il a  été évoqué la création d'un conseil du numérique français avec *les  professionnels de l'Internet*"_ _(notez-bien le "les" pas "des")_, a notamment expliqué Jean-Baptiste Descroix-Vernier, fondateur de Rentabiliweb : _je  saisi "rentabiliweb" dans mon moteur de recherche  ...   ....  veuillez  patienter svp, notre conseil du numérique analyse la structure de votre  requête afin de déterminer sa conformité à notre cahier des charges   ...   ....
_http://www.rentabiliweb.com/fr/: Solutions de paiements sécurisés : _c'est mal barré, encore la finance qui s'en mêle ; c'est le problème de fond en fait (la finance) ?_
... "à la sortie du palais de l'Elysée _"chic, on sait où ils ont bouffé, je suis rassuré, on m'aurait dit macdo je l'aurai pas cru de toute façon"_. _"Ce serait une très bonne idée  de le faire avec des professionnels. Pour Hadopi, les professionnels  n'avaient pas été consultés "oui et qui mettre dans le panier des professionnels à consulter encore ? Et nous on ne sera jamais consultés ???". A suivre"_, a-t-il ajouté _Comptez sur nous_. 

_"Il a abordé l'idée d'un conseil du numérique qui serait consulté  dans le cadre de toutes les lois qui auraient à voir avec l'Internet et  le numérique. Mais pour l'instant, c'est encore très hypothétique"_, a pour sa part indiqué le blogueur Nicolas Vanbremeersch. _Vu comment on est fliqué à l'heure actuelle, je ne vois malheureusement pas de raisons à ce __que ça change dans le futur_,_ bien au contraire._

_"Nicolas Sarkozy est conscient que Hadopi "_n'est pas parfait_" et souhaite un Hadopi 3 plus adapté"_, _Hadopi 50112, presque parfait, plus 501O9...

Dormons tranquilles, ils s'occupent de tout pour nous...


_

_
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2010)

Encore un bidule inventé pour amuser la galerie.


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2010)

iDuck a dit:


> Encore un bidule inventé pour amuser la galerie.


[mode LdP]ou pour placer de futurs ex-ministres en 2012 ?[/mode]


----------



## PER180H (17 Décembre 2010)

Kristoball46 a dit:


> "Lors d'un déjeuner *avec des acteurs du Web français*, le président Nicolas Sarkozy[/FONT] a évoqué, jeudi 16 décembre, la création d'un conseil du numérique français" (...) : _qui sont ces mystérieux "acteurs du web français" ?_  _Et nous alors ?_


* Voilà*


----------



## Kristoball46 (17 Décembre 2010)

PER180H a dit:


> * Voilà*



Merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (21 Décembre 2010)

Et pendant ce temps, on continue de nourrir les cochons : http://www.ecrans.fr/Tablettes-disques-durs-et-GPS-la,11605.html


----------



## macinside (21 Décembre 2010)

Vive la gelbique


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2010)

Publié, le décret sur les verrous labellisés donne tout pouvoir à l'Hadopi.


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Décembre 2010)

Le décret Hadopi sur la labellisation des moyens de sécurisation.


----------



## Average Joe (27 Décembre 2010)

En Nouvelle-Zélande, le gouvernement a tenté un système daubique du même genre que Hadopi, résultat les gens sont descendus dans la rue : le gouvernement a rangé ces conneries dans son calbute et le pays n'en n'a plus jamais entendu parler. Nous devrions parfois prendre exemple sur cette démocratie, une vraie à la différence de notre république bananière vendue à une poignée de possédants.


----------



## Romuald (28 Décembre 2010)

On pourrait.

Mais quand tu vois le résultat de la mobilisation concernant la réforme des retraites, tu peux avoir des doutes sur l'efficacité de la chose dans notre beau pays. Si Hadotruc était ciblé sur les routiers, les agriculteurs et les chasseurs, il y aurait une chance, mais la, ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2010)

Je me faisais justement le même genre de remarque, Monsieur Romuald...


----------



## tirhum (28 Décembre 2010)

Mais pendant ce temps là, tout va bien... 
Dixit "l'organe du comité central"...


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2010)

On peut peut-être en faire grief _aussi_ aux media, qui ne me semblent pas très performants sur le sujet.

Si on explique à quelqu'un que, pour lutter contre la criminalité, l'état doit avoir le droit de lire son courrier, interdire arbitrairement un journal, surveiller ses échanges avec ses voisins et amis, éventuellement le menacer de perquisition et de saisie sur un simple soupçon, on peut penser que le quelqu'un va s'en émouvoir. 

Si on lui explique que les lois HADOPI puis LOPPSI 2 font exactement ça (et sans doute d'autres choses) pour tout ce qui concerne sa vie en ligne, peut-être va-t-il aussi réagir.

Quoique.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2010)

L'Hadopi souhaite « un système de contrôle chez l'usager ».


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2010)

Tout ceci est assez formidable. Mais n'est évidemment pas étonnant au vu des personnes actuellement aux commandes (après tout, une majorité a voté pour ce genre de politique sécuritaire et continue à le soutenir).

Ce qui m'attriste le plus est sans doute que, lors de la prochaine alternance (dans sept ans, douze ans voire plus loin) cette politique et ces lois ne seront probablement pas remises en question.


----------



## Mobyduck (28 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Tout ceci est assez formidable. Mais n'est évidemment pas étonnant au vu des personnes actuellement aux commandes (après tout, une majorité a voté pour ce genre de politique sécuritaire et continue à le soutenir).
> 
> Ce qui m'attriste le plus est sans doute que, lors de la prochaine alternance (dans sept ans, douze ans voire plus loin) cette politique et ces lois ne seront probablement pas remises en question.



Ca parait peu probable en effet.

Dans un autre genre: Quand les magistrats de lHadopi oublient le devoir de réserve.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2010)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Dans un autre genre: Quand les magistrats de lHadopi oublient le devoir de réserve.



Mouais bof c'est pas ca le devoir de réserve.

Je reprend : 
« _Indépendance, intégrité, impartialité, réserve-discrétion,  diligence, respect et capacité découte, égalité de traitement,  compétence et transparence sont les valeurs communes retenues _»  

Rien à voir avec : 
_«Le pire, c'est qu'il ne le savait pas mais on l'avait repéré pour le téléchargement illégal d'un morceau de musique !»
_


----------



## inkclub (30 Décembre 2010)

*7,4 millions de Français ont visité Megaupload en novembre  :love:*


et hadopi a envoyé 100 000 (peut être) mails en trois mois   :bebe:

@+


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

inkclub a dit:


> *7,4 millions de Français ont visité Megaupload en novembre  :love:*
> 
> 
> et hadopi a envoyé 100 000 (peut être) mails en trois mois   :bebe:
> ...



Hadopi ne concerne pas megaupload ... enfin pour l'envoi de mail.

A la limite seul la personne qui a mit le fichier en ligne peut être poursuivi pas les autres.


----------



## teo (30 Décembre 2010)

Et Pando ? Et Dropbox ? etc. ? Je hurle de rire, in petto 

En attendant, ils peuvent se brosser pour que j'installe un fouineur chez moi.
Ça fait pourtant quelques années qu'on nous a prévenu


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Et Pando ? Et Dropbox ? etc. ? Je hurle de rire, in petto
> 
> En attendant, ils peuvent se brosser pour que j'installe un fouineur chez moi.
> Ça fait pourtant quelques années qu'on nous a prévenu



Tu viens d'arriver ? 

Très bon livre au passage, il serait stupide de le résumer chaque fois de la même façon ... ( ce que je fais aussi mais bon je suis c.n ) aha.


----------



## Katsini (31 Décembre 2010)

VPN, Proxy et autres, quel bonheur...

Tant que les détenteurs de droits ne deviendront plus plus raisonnables, responsables,  le téléchargement illégal poursuivra son développement, Hadopi ou pas Hadopi.:rateau:
La sortie de cette impasse et de cette perpétuelle guerre entre les ayants droits vs les pirates passe obligatoirement par des forfaits raisonnables qui permettront alors à tous les internautes de télécharger librement.
Fini alors des Hadopi, grassement payés qui ne "pêchent" que les naïfs ou débutants sur le Net.
Mais peut-être que quand Sarko aura changé de femme, il portera alors  moins  d'attention aux "artistes" et autres bouffons du palais.:love:

Bonnes année à tous les téléchargeurs !


----------



## inkclub (31 Décembre 2010)

hadopi, aurait envoyé entre 20 000 et 25 000 mails en trois mois  :love:

@+


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2010)

teo a dit:


> Et Pando ? Et Dropbox ? etc. ? Je hurle de rire, in petto


Tu oublie Torrific :love:


----------



## teo (31 Décembre 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu oublie Torrific :love:



mmmmhhh&#8230; :love:


----------



## Bigdidou (31 Décembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui m'attriste le plus est sans doute que, lors de la prochaine alternance (dans sept ans, douze ans voire plus loin) cette politique et ces lois ne seront probablement pas remises en question.



Oui et non. 
Comme plein de trucs inapplicables et/ou intenables ça risque de tomber tout seul de sa branche... On le voit bien dans le domaine de la santé, où on est inondé de réformes, lois, circulaires plus inapplicables (je m'auto-régule) les uns que les autres... Ce que voit le grand public, c'est le sommet de l'iceberg... (et c'est dommage qu'il ne s'y intéresse pas plus, parce que ce que nous a concocté Mme Bachelot avant de partir de son ministère, Hadopi, c'est une gentille plaisanterie d'ados attardés, à côté).


----------



## bompi (1 Janvier 2011)

Je pense davantage à LOPPSI qu'a HADOPI.


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Janvier 2011)

Hadopi 3 viserait l'offre légale, non le volet répressif, d'après Frédéric Mitterrand.


----------



## bompi (6 Janvier 2011)

Le problème est de bien viser, en effet. Les Internautes sont dans le collimateur du gouvernement. Ouarf !


----------



## pr0de (6 Janvier 2011)

Honnêtement je pense que le gouvernement s'engouffre dans un couac financier immence avec leur Hadopi...
A moins que les grands major participent financièrement ça risque de couter très cher à l'état...
Ils ont carément un tgv de retard...le p2p...lool?! C'était l'époque de kazaa,emule & co....ça remonte à loin quand même ^^

Et pour leurs logiciel spy, ils peuvent toujours courir pour que les gens l'installe...je trouve ça vraiment abjecte et c'est une pure atteinte à la vie privée...on se croirait dans le big brothers!!

Vraiment ce gouvernement me donne la gerbe, c'est très puéril mais je gerbe aussi sur tout ceux qui les cautionnent!!
Désolé mais ça fait du bien de se lacher un peu, profitons en tant qu'on en a encore le droit... :/


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2011)

pr0de a dit:


> Ils ont carément un tgv de retard...le p2p...lool?! C'était l'époque de kazaa,emule & co....ça remonte à loin quand même ^^
> :/



Petite correction, le P2P n'est pas UNIQUEMENT emule et compagnie, ce n'est pas démodé, et c'est toujours très utilisé et pas QUE dans le téléchargement illégal.

Puis pour info SKYPE= P2P (un peu particulier mais c'est du P2P)
Puis pour autre info, le VPN n'est autre que du P2P masqué pour résumé vulgairement.

Alors bon si le gouvernement dit n'importe quoi c'est pas une raison pour en faire autant.

Et justement le téléchargement illégal c'est déplacé vers le VPN (toujours du P2P) et le direct download ...

Pour le reste je suis d'accord


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Janvier 2011)

Hadopi: la course à l&#8217;échalote, un plan aux petits oignons.

Edit: La cartographie de la controverse Hadopi.


----------



## Average Joe (8 Janvier 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Hadopi: la course à léchalote, un plan aux petits oignons.
> 
> Edit: La cartographie de la controverse Hadopi.


Dans le premier article, il est clair que ce que Olivier Bomsel espère c'est que la ou les prochaines générations seront composées de bons petits soldats bien formatés qui obéiront le doigt sur la couture du pantalon à Big Brother. Cela ne lui est pas venu à l'idée que la technologie pourrait évoluer ni que le désir de liberté aura toujours le dessus sur toutes les tentatives de surveillance personnelle. 1984, le roman, est en train de s'écrire et peut-être devrons-nous en revenir au pigeons voyageurs à moins que toutes ces lois stupides et potentiellement scélérates finissent par gêner suffisamment de géants pour que ceux-ci réagissent et défendent leurs intérêts en offrant une possibilité de les contourner.


----------



## tatouille (8 Janvier 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Petite correction, le P2P n'est pas UNIQUEMENT emule et compagnie, ce n'est pas démodé, et c'est toujours très utilisé et pas QUE dans le téléchargement illégal.
> 
> Puis pour info SKYPE= P2P (un peu particulier mais c'est du P2P)
> Puis pour autre info, le VPN n'est autre que du P2P masqué pour résumé vulgairement.
> ...



l'internet par definition et structure c'est du P2P, les reseaux telecoms sont du P2P par definition et structure.
le P2P est un concept bien avant d'etre une implementation et c'est aussi vieux que le premier telephone ou meme on pourrait etendre aux premieres Postes a cheval avec leurs resaux de relais et de distributions de "data" entre different peer, le P2P décrit une architecture distribuée, systeme permettant de ne pas tout saturer et de plus etre plusieurs a parler en meme temps.


----------



## Sindanárië (9 Janvier 2011)

[youtube]W7gTVnC754U[/youtube]


----------



## DarkMoineau (9 Janvier 2011)

Voila un argument convaincant contre le téléchargement ^^

Mais PPDA a parfaitement résumé la situation ^^


----------



## bompi (9 Janvier 2011)

En plus, maintenant qu'il est Patagon, on s'en voudrait de le déranger, le chanteur exilé fiscal.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

http://tempsreel.nouvelobs.com/actu...hallyday-2011-ou-l-annee-du-grand-retour.html

 Lui il devrait pas être obligé de remonter sur scène.
Mais il le fait ! Respect pour sa condition physique par contre, pour le reste .... 


M a voulu récupérer les fans dommage, j'aimai bien M, quoique depuis un moment il fait n'importe quoi.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Janvier 2011)

Quand lui fait son retour, un autre serait sur le départ d'après des bruits de couloir.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quand lui fait son retour, un autre serait sur le départ d'après des bruits de couloir.



Heureusement qu'il chante pas Mitterrand, je m'endors rien que d'y penser.


----------



## pr0de (10 Janvier 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Petite correction, le P2P n'est pas UNIQUEMENT emule et compagnie, ce n'est pas démodé, et c'est toujours très utilisé et pas QUE dans le téléchargement illégal.
> 
> Puis pour info SKYPE= P2P (un peu particulier mais c'est du P2P)
> Puis pour autre info, le VPN n'est autre que du P2P masqué pour résumé vulgairement.
> ...



Oui bien sûr je parlais juste du P2P en version téléchargement illégal de fichiers, pas du reste qui l'utilise aussi de manière tout à fait légal


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2011)

pr0de a dit:


> Oui bien sûr je parlais juste du P2P en version téléchargement illégal de fichiers, pas du reste qui l'utilise aussi de manière tout à fait légal



Le mieux c'est le lien dans la signature de mobyduck, qui explique pourquoi j'ai fait mon chiant , j'ai bien peur que au final dans la tête des gens, P2P= LE MAL. 

Tatouille a très bien complété de manière encore plus général par contre il n'y a pas non plus que du P2P


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Janvier 2011)

Free attaque en justice le décret relatif au transfert des emails de l'Hadopi.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Janvier 2011)

L'Hadopi rémunèrera un opposant pour 2000 euros par mois.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Janvier 2011)

Dossier PC INpact: Hadopi s'entête, l'automatisme sans limite


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2011)

http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/61346-megaupload-conseille-quitter-orange-sfr-free.htm


 Pas mal


----------



## rizoto (16 Janvier 2011)

Aux US, c'était "class action" direct...
En France, c'est plus pantouflard !


----------



## Raf (16 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Aux US, c'était "class action" direct...
> En France, c'est plus pantouflard !



D'un autre coté les "class action" n'existe pas en France à ma connaissance.


----------



## photo4photos (16 Janvier 2011)

Hadopi c'est de la connerie  
Si on télécharge en P2P via e mule, limewire (qui renait !) ou autre logiciel de ce type on est dans l'illégalité...
Tandis que si on télécharge en téléchargement direct via megaupload ou autre, cela ne devient plus illégal car pas en P2P...
Par ailleurs, si les serveurs se trouvent à l'étranger, on ne tombe à nouveau plus sous le coup d'Hadopi...
Donc Hadopi est d'une belle hypocrisie !


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Janvier 2011)

Euh, c'est pas la façon de télécharger qui détermine ou non la légalité du truc. Télécharger un fichier qui n'est pas libre de droit est illégal, point. Hadopi se focalise sur le seul protocole où il peut avoir un semblant de pouvoir (à quel prix). Quant aux serveurs hébergés à l'étranger, la loi française s'applique en France, et pas ailleurs. Logique, non?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

photo4photos a dit:


> Hadopi c'est de la connerie
> Si on télécharge en P2P via e mule, limewire (qui renait !) ou autre logiciel de ce type on est dans l'illégalité...
> Tandis que si on télécharge en téléchargement direct via megaupload ou autre, cela ne devient plus illégal car pas en P2P...
> Par ailleurs, si les serveurs se trouvent à l'étranger, on ne tombe à nouveau plus sous le coup d'Hadopi...
> Donc Hadopi est d'une belle hypocrisie !



C'est faux pour megaupload et autres (rapidshare ...), tu risques "rien" si tu télécharges, par contre si tu héberges tu risques quelques choses.


----------



## Dos Jones (16 Janvier 2011)

Je voudrais apporter une réflexion personnelle 

Je suis assez cinéphile et je dois aller 2/3 fois au cinéma par an, ville de province et pas forcément du choix ou à des périodes où je ne suis pas dispo

Par contre je dois être un très bon client de mon magasin vidéo chez qui je loue régulièrement des films que j'ai zappé au cinéma de ma ville

Je n'en télécharge pas, des amis à moi s'en charge et m'en font profiter via des copies de leurs DD externe vers le mien

Grosso merdo la plupart sont nuls aussi bien du point de vue image que du son

Ce soir sur teuf1 il y a "Je suis une Légende" avec Will Smith Je vais l'enregistrer via EyeTV

Je l'ai eu aussi en screanner (divx) et c'était trop nul pour aller au bout 

On en revient à la diffusion TV + Magnétoscope ce qui n'était pas sanctionnable à l'époque 

Avoir le dernier Spiderman en screaner avec des têtes en ombres chinoises qui vont s'asseoir plus les gens qui toussent durant le film je ne vois pas l'intérêt 

Et là Hadopi ils se brossent :mouais:


----------



## Le FuRi3n (16 Janvier 2011)

enfin de nos jours on est tres tres loin des screener ou autre TS cinema ... les dvdrips pullulent en tres bonnes qualité, très bien encodés, et je ne parle meme pas des MKV entre 5 et 40 giga selon la qualité ... il suffit d'un bon tracker de torrent et du dit logiciel ...
En passant je me demande si les autorités surveillent ces MKV ... faudrait deja qui les dl a leur tour


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Et là Hadopi ils se brossent :mouais:



Mais c'est légal tant que c'est pour ton utilisation personnel ou familiale.

Ce qui est interdit c'est de le partager


----------



## corloane (17 Janvier 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Je voudrais apporter une réflexion personnelle ;
> 
> Avoir le dernier Spiderman en screaner avec des têtes en ombres chinoises qui vont s'asseoir plus les gens qui toussent durant le film



oui, ce que tu dis des agréante est vrai, un film sort allons au cinéma!
par contre la donne est légèrement différente quand on parle de séries, quand je dis à un de mes amis que j'ai sur ma clé deux saisons de Mad Men qu'il ne peut pas imaginer se procurer, il ne résiste pas à la copie, de plus la qualité est aitre que le screener et l'énergie déployée par les traducteurs amateur est assez sympathique...


----------



## Gwen (17 Janvier 2011)

Le souci, sur rapidshare ou autre c'est de savoir ce qui est légal ou non. Aujourd'hui, de plus en plus de systèmes sont rémunérés par la pub. Du coup, ce n'est pas parce que c'est gratuit que c'est illégal.

Même Thierry Lhermitte s'y trompe.

Il est tellement facile d'être dans l'illégalité sans le savoir.

Au lieu de faire de la répression qui ne sert à rien vu que les gens qui téléchargent trouveront toujours un moyen d'échanger des fichiers. Ils devraient se concentrer sur l'information légale et juste.


----------



## rizoto (17 Janvier 2011)

gwen a dit:


> trouveront toujours un moyen d'échanger des fichiers. Ils devraient se concentrer sur l'information légale et juste.



Et l'offre bordel ! Quand on voit le tarif des series et leurs délais de mise a disposition en France. C'est une vraie blague. Pendant ce temps megaupload se gave ...


----------



## corloane (17 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Et l'offre bordel ! Quand on voit le tarif des series et leurs délais de mise a disposition en France. C'est une vraie blague. Pendant ce temps megaupload se gave ...



je suis d'accord, le jour où l'offre suivra, sans drm, en VO, avec une mise à disposition instantanée, je pense que tout rentrera dans l'ordre (je n'ai jamais rien compris à Megaupload, je déteste le streaming...)


----------



## Average Joe (17 Janvier 2011)

Est-ce que quelqu'un ici peut nous rappeler quels sont les sites (4 si je me souviens bien) surveillés par ces bandits de TMG ? Comme ça on saura où ne pas chercher !
(soit dit en passant je ne télécharge rien qui soit disponible dans le commerce. Le disque dur interne rempli à ras bords en une semaine, trop peu pour moi. À quoi bon télécharger ce que je ne regarde même pas à la télé ? Quand je veux enregistrer quelque chose, j'utilise Eye TV moi aussi.)


----------



## PER180H (21 Janvier 2011)

Pascal Nègre veut limiter le streaming gratuit


----------



## macinside (21 Janvier 2011)

PER180H a dit:


> Pascal Nègre veut limiter le streaming gratuit



Pascal Nègre n'a rien compris au 21e siècles


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Janvier 2011)

Déjà qu'il avait rien compris aux années 90.


----------



## bompi (21 Janvier 2011)

Là, il devient un peu comique.
On peut comprendre que la gratuité choque (gratuité relative puisque l'on paye de toutes façons des taxes sur des supports qui ne sont pas forcément utilisés pour de la musique, mais baste).
Mais apparemment, même payer ne suffit pas... Cela devient un peu lourd même quand on essaye d'être tempéré.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Janvier 2011)

L'Hadopi face aux mutations du téléchargement illégal


----------



## momo-fr (25 Janvier 2011)

Qui a dit que l'Hadopi ne servait pas à grand chose ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2011)

momo-fr a dit:


> Qui a dit que l'Hadopi ne servait pas à grand chose ?



 D'un point de vue sociologique c'est intéressant, d'un point de vue technique c'est vide, et le problème principal d'hadopi c'est sa mise en place, son efficacité, son prix, sa défense des majors et non des artistes. Puis j'en passe  en tout cas, elle est "propre" comme étude.

Dommage que les questions soient fermées par contre ...


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2011)

Y'a toujours moyen d'y parer de toute façon... 
Un petit coup d'OpenVPN ou L2TP/IPSec et basta, les FAI voient rien de ce qu'on fait en ligne, les sites visités ou la bande passante utilisée.
Toutes les connexions sont encryptées en AES 256 bit, donc pas de souci pour télécharger comme un goret sans se faire pincer.


----------



## rizoto (25 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Y'a toujours moyen d'y parer de toute façon...
> Un petit coup d'OpenVPN ou L2TP/IPSec et basta, les FAI voient rien de ce qu'on fait en ligne, les sites visités ou la bande passante utilisée.
> Toutes les connexions sont encryptées en AES 256 bit, donc pas de souci pour télécharger comme un goret sans se faire pincer.



A condition de faire confiance a ton VPN cote fournisseur qui lui voit tout en clair avec ta benediction.


----------



## BS0D (25 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> A condition de faire confiance a ton VPN cote fournisseur qui lui voit tout en clair avec ta benediction.


Perso j'utilise un VPN qui ne garde un log de mon activité que pendant 1 mois et 1/2... après avoir un VPN ça veut pas dire faire tout ce qu'on veut d'illégal tout en sécurité, ça c'est une illusion. 
L'avantage reste encore que, le VPN lui, ne peut fournir des infos sur toi ou ton activité en ligne *que sur demande des autorités et uniquement en cas d'enquête officielle* (auquel cas l'utilisateur ne peut pas être informé qu'il y a enquête à son sujet). Ton FAI lui, ferait ça sans aucun scrupule, étant donné qu'il a sûrement une base de donnée de l'intégralité de ton activité...

Il faut bien lire les conditions dans la rubrique "confidentialité" et les termes du contrat d'utilisation, c'est comme tout!


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> A condition de faire confiance a ton VPN cote fournisseur qui lui voit tout en clair avec ta benediction.



Bah pas si certains que ça, un VPN c'est une autoroute de donnée à coté d'internet on va dire (ou là il y a du trafic), donc même si vraiment beaucoup de donnée transit à coté d'internet, il est impossible de les contrôler ...   Puis pour pouvoir aller chez toi, récupérer ton ordinateur il faut quand même des preuves hein


----------



## rizoto (26 Janvier 2011)

Je me demande simplement s'il est vraiment utile et judicieux de confier ses echanges a des societes privees qui surfent sur la vague HADOPI.

Ces offres sont clairement ambigues et leur usage est souvent illegal (principalement piratage). Rien ne les empeche d'être aussi floues dans la gestion de vos donnees personnelles, historiques en cas de probleme ou s'il est possible de faire du cash avec.


----------



## BS0D (26 Janvier 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Bah pas si certains que ça, un VPN c'est une autoroute de donnée à coté d'internet on va dire (ou là il y a du trafic), donc même si vraiment beaucoup de donnée transit à coté d'internet, il est impossible de les contrôler ...   Puis pour pouvoir aller chez toi, récupérer ton ordinateur il faut quand même des preuves hein



T'inquiète que les flics ont aucun scrupules à débarquer chez toi s'ils ont identifié ton IP via ton FAI pour quelque activité un tant soit peu illégale (genre téléchargement, qui selon moi est loin d'être un crime en soi). J'ai 2 exemples en tête autour de moi   S'il y a des shtars sur le forum, ils te le diront bien eux-mêmes...

Je sais que ça fait discours un peu beaufard, mais j'ai du mal avec cette politique de répression quasi-fasco en place actuellement. 
Ils me font de la peine à aller faire ch*** le petit geek du coin (qui demande rien à personne sur son ordi), alors que des violeurs et criminels courent librement dans les rues sans se poser de questions.
Au lieu de courir après le psychopathe qui met la vie de tes gosses en danger, dis toi qu'ils vont venir de chercher chez toi, toi l'internaute lamba et innofensif, tout ça parce que t'as eu le malheur d'utiliser bittorrent ou emule pour mater un film le soir avec tes mômes!
Où sont les priorités? (question rhétorique, je m'en fous de la réponse et puis... ça serait trop orienté politique pour moi :rateau


----------



## wip (27 Janvier 2011)

BS0D a dit:


> Où sont les priorités?


C'est pas une question politique, c'est une question de société.
La priorité, dans notre société d'aujourd'hui, *c'est l'argent*. 
A leurs yeux, le violeur coute moins d'argent que le geek qui télécharge. 
Il ne faut pas aller plus loin .


----------



## Average Joe (27 Janvier 2011)

wip a dit:


> C'est pas une question politique, c'est une question de société.
> La priorité, dans notre société d'aujourd'hui, *c'est l'argent*.
> A leurs yeux, le violeur coute moins d'argent que le geek qui télécharge.
> Il ne faut pas aller plus loin .


Je dirais plutôt : le violeur *rapporte* moins d'argent que le geek qui lui encourt toutes les chances d'être condamné à une peine *financière*. C'est le violeur qui "coûte à la société" : il faut l'emprisonner, donc l'héberger et le nourrir, le soigner physiquement, le suivre psychiatriquement, etc.
J'en pense qu'un pays dont les dirigeants deviennent encore plus cyniques que ses pires citoyens est mal barré.


----------



## maxLEgri (28 Janvier 2011)

Une honte rien de plus à dire, pas très constructif c'est sur, mais Oval (GT5) seras surement de mon avis ?


----------



## PER180H (28 Janvier 2011)

Average Joe a dit:


> J'en pense qu'un pays dont les dirigeants deviennent encore plus cyniques que ses pires citoyens est mal barré.


Visiblement, il y a encore de la marge avant qu'ils vous rattrapent. 

Avant de s'occuper des téléchargeurs, il faut donc s'occuper des violeurs. Oui mais on s'en occupera qu'après les meurtriers. Lesquels meurtriers seront pourchassés quand on aura totalement éradiqué les terroristes. Qui passeront après les coupables de crimes contre l'humanité.
Et au bas de l'échelle, ceux qui ne paient pas leur ticket de parking passeront à la casserole en dernier.
:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2011)

PER180H a dit:


> Visiblement, il y a encore de la marge avant qu'ils vous rattrapent.
> 
> Avant de s'occuper des téléchargeurs, il faut donc s'occuper des violeurs. Oui mais on s'en occupera qu'après les meurtriers. Lesquels meurtriers seront pourchassés quand on aura totalement éradiqué les terroristes. Qui passeront après les coupables de crimes contre l'humanité.
> Et au bas de l'échelle, ceux qui ne paient pas leur ticket de parking passeront à la casserole en dernier.
> :sleep:



Je vois ce que tu veux dire, pour expliquer un peu aux deux du dessus : 
- contravention
- délit 
- crime

c'est pas parce qu'on poursuit ceux qui téléchargent illégalement qu'on arrête de poursuivre les violeurs.
C'est pas parce que on poursuit les violeurs qu'on ne peut pas poursuivre ceux qui téléchargent illégalement.

Si on suis les deux raisonnement du dessus (wip et av...), il faudrait supprimer les contraventions, les TGI, les cours d'appel et mettre une big cour d'Assise juste pour les gros crimes, les infractions, les délits on s'en fou à la limite c'est moins grave.

Puis hadopi c'est pas gratuit pour l'Etat.

Si hadopi est très critiquable c'est pas sur ce point là ... il faut arrêter la TV qui avait déjà donné cette image.


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> c'est pas parce qu'on poursuit ceux qui téléchargent illégalement qu'on arrête de poursuivre les violeurs.
> C'est pas parce que on poursuit les violeurs qu'on ne peut pas poursuivre ceux qui téléchargent illégalement.


J'ai dit le contraire ? Je crois que tu m'as mal lu... 


Artguillaume a dit:


> Si on suis les deux raisonnement du dessus (wip et av...), il faudrait supprimer les contraventions, les TGI, les cours d'appel et mettre une big cour d'Assise juste pour les gros crimes, les infractions, les délits on s'en fou à la limite c'est moins grave.


Si tu as l'air de bien suivre mon raisonnement, personnellement, je ne te suis pas du tout 


Artguillaume a dit:


> Puis hadopi c'est pas gratuit pour l'Etat.


 Bah, de toute façon, l'état, c'est notre pognon... Et comme ils espèrent qu'on arrêtera de pirater et qu'on rachètera des disques, ce sera encore notre pognon 


Artguillaume a dit:


> Si hadopi est très critiquable c'est pas sur ce point là ... il faut arrêter la TV qui avait déjà donné cette image.


Oui, il faut arrêter de regarder la TV, je suis bien d'accord...


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

tu as quand même l'air d'avoir dit : "la priorité c'est ceux qui téléchargent parce qu'il faut de l'argent à l'État", sous entendu toujours avec ton post, il ferai mieux de s'occuper que des gros crimes. Si j'ai mal interprété désolé.

En attendant c'est pas forcement le fait de punir le téléchargement qui est critiquable, c'est plutôt la façon dont c'est fait ...


----------



## wip (31 Janvier 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> tu as quand même l'air d'avoir dit : "la priorité c'est ceux qui téléchargent parce qu'il faut de l'argent à l'État", sous entendu toujours avec ton post, il ferai mieux de s'occuper que des gros crimes. Si j'ai mal interprété désolé.
> 
> En attendant c'est pas forcement le fait de punir le téléchargement qui est critiquable, c'est plutôt la façon dont c'est fait ...


Tu as mal interprété, effectivement.
J'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait mieux s'occuper des pirates que des criminels, mais que malheureusement pour l'état, pour des questions d'argent , c'était plus "rentable" de s'occuper de ça 
Pour résumer ma pensée cynique, je pense que l'état se dit qu'avant de dépenser de l'argent, il faut déjà en ramasser 

PS: Et si au passage on peut en profiter pour espionner ce qui se passe sur le net, on va pas se priver non plus


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Janvier 2011)

Hadopi : "tractations secrètes" entre Bruxelles, FAI et ayant droits.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2011)

wip a dit:


> Tu as mal interprété, effectivement.
> J'ai jamais dis qu'il fallait mieux s'occuper des pirates que des criminels, mais que malheureusement pour l'état, pour des questions d'argent , c'était plus "rentable" de s'occuper de ça
> Pour résumer ma pensée cynique, je pense que l'état se dit qu'avant de dépenser de l'argent, il faut déjà en ramasser
> 
> PS: Et si au passage on peut en profiter pour espionner ce qui se passe sur le net, on va pas se priver non plus



Mais HADOPI c'est pas rentable directement du moins pour l'État ... Indirectement oui c'est logique ... Comparé à un radar sur une route, hadopi c'est beaucoup moins rentable pour l'État.


----------



## wip (1 Février 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Mais HADOPI c'est pas rentable directement du moins pour l'État ... Indirectement oui c'est logique ...


Effectivement, L'Hadopi NOUS coute de l'argent (impots).
La musique, les dvds etc rapportent de l'argent aux MAJORS.
Et comme l'état semble plutôt proche des majors...


Artguillaume a dit:


> Comparé à un radar sur une route, hadopi c'est beaucoup moins rentable pour l'État.


Les radars coutent aussi beaucoup, et ne rapporte pas d'argent aux Majors.
Et c'est moins facile de faire passer l'argent de la sécurité routière, aux caisses des Majors. Alors qu'avec Hadopi, c'est direct 
Enfin, je dis ça, mais faut-il encore que les gens arrêtent de télécharger, mais aussi, qu'ils rachètent des CD, et ça, c'est pas gagné .


----------



## boninmi (1 Février 2011)

Un raté judiciaire concernant le téléchargement illégal.


----------



## silvio (1 Février 2011)

Artguillaume a dit:


> Mais HADOPI c'est pas rentable directement du moins pour l'État ... Indirectement oui c'est logique ... Comparé à un radar sur une route, hadopi c'est beaucoup moins rentable pour l'État.


On parle de lois et d'orientation politique de ces lois
Le bouclier fiscal, c'est pas non plus super rentable pour l'Etat ... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2011)

wip a dit:


> Effectivement, L'Hadopi NOUS coute de l'argent (impots).
> La musique, les dvds etc rapportent de l'argent aux MAJORS.
> Et comme l'état semble plutôt proche des majors...
> 
> ...



Non mais l'État touche sa part quand tu achètes un CD, je veux bien qu'il y ai eu des pressions de la part des majors, mais de là a ce que ce soit rentable, bref 

silvio : Je faisais par rapport aux post d'avant qui place hadopi comme une pompe à fric, que l'Etat allait se faire plein d'argent avec hadopi


----------



## Mobyduck (2 Février 2011)

Hadopi : un nouvel amendement permet de financer l'offre légale.


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Février 2011)

Bilan 2010 : "une Hadopi opérationnelle, qui a commencé à travailler"


----------



## BS0D (4 Février 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Bilan 2010 : "une Hadopi opérationnelle, qui a commencé à travailler"



mwaha, sont marrants les mecs qui commentent


----------



## inkclub (7 Février 2011)

pendant que l'on s'acharne à développer hadopi, les américains sont plus réalistes et ont créé la licence globale 

*Netflix, ou voir des films à la maison pour 8 dollars par mois *



@+


----------



## rizoto (7 Février 2011)

inkclub a dit:


> pendant que l'on s'acharne à développer hadopi, les américains sont plus réalistes et ont créé la licence globale
> 
> *Netflix, ou voir des films à la maison pour 8 dollars par mois *
> 
> ...



Inversement, ils ont un peu de mal avec Spotify ...


----------



## roromac (7 Février 2011)

grrr hadopi , je viens faire prépare que je suis devient précis le "rambo va tuer chez hadopi" pour craint un tour , tout ^^.


----------



## rizoto (7 Février 2011)

Tiens allostream arrête de streamer ...


----------



## roromac (8 Février 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Tiens allostream arrête de streamer ...



je ne suis pas un streamer cas j'ai lu la règle du forum


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Février 2011)

roromac a dit:


> je ne suis pas un streamer cas j'ai lu la règle du forum



Mais nan, pas toi, c'est le site Allostream qui arrête la diffusion de séries en streaming.


----------



## roromac (8 Février 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mais nan, pas toi, c'est le site Allostream qui arrête la diffusion de séries en streaming.



rofl xD souvent mal comprendre lol


----------



## teo (8 Février 2011)

C'est souvent le cas quand les posteurs ne savent plus (ou pas) utiliser les signes de ponctuation ; allez, pour la peine, un point-virgule, en voie de disparition  (que la modération me pardonne ce petit écart )


----------



## bompi (8 Février 2011)

Le modérateur pardonne d'autant plus volontiers qu'il aime particulièrement user du point-virgule (cela donne une bonne respiration à la phrase).


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (8 Février 2011)

La NSA, la DGSE et la DCRI ne disent pas merci à lHadopi


----------



## tirhum (8 Février 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> La NSA, la DGSE et la DCRI ne disent pas merci à l&#8217;Hadopi


Pour continuer dans le trip "je veux tout contrôler et tout réprimer"... 1 &#8230; 2 &#8230;
(sont jamais fatigués de leurs conneries ?!...  )


----------



## teo (9 Février 2011)

iDuck a dit:


> La NSA, la DGSE et la DCRI ne disent pas merci à lHadopi



Ce n'est pas vraiment nouveau, je me rappelle avoir lu la même chose il y a déjà plus d'un an, que cela soit de la part des flics du net, des équipes qui cherchent les mafieux, les pédophiles et les terroristes en tout genre et de chaque côté de l'Atlantique: on pousse les méchants à se sécuriser alors qu'on ne peut rien faire ou presque contre ces technologies. Un simple lien rapidshare téléchargé avec un VPN est intraçable et je suis persuadé qu'ils ont arrêté la mule ou les torrents depuis longtemps, tous ces oiseaux là Et tout la jolie machine de notre cher gouvernement s'effondre. Encore et encore, il faut le marteler.

Si TOR, gratuit et open-source leur pose problème, je me dis qu'on devrait donc tous y passer et en parallèle lancer une vague de promotion pour nos emails sous Open-PGP

J'avais trouvé TOR bien lent et surtout, certains sites me refusaient l'accès, mais à garder dans un coin


----------



## boninmi (17 Février 2011)

Un pas en arrière.


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Février 2011)

L'Hadopi gagne une bataille sur l'utilisation de son nom.

C'est mieux que rien comme on dit.


----------



## Bigdidou (7 Mars 2011)

Bercy piraté par des hackers...
Bon, d'accord, c'est ParisMatch, mais j'y suis allé voir après avoir entendu la news sur LCI :
http://www.parismatch.com/Actu-Matc...-par-des-hackers-et-des-sites-chinois-258213/

Ce sont les mêmes, ou leurs alters & go qui nous demandent de protéger nos réseaux, c'est ça ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (7 Mars 2011)

C'est ça oui.

Ils devraient suivre l'Exemple du Ministère de la Culture.

Ils ont le pare-feu Open  Office, eux! ^^


----------



## Gwen (7 Mars 2011)

Quand j'ai entendu l'info ce matin, j'ai tout de suite pensé à l'Hadopi.

Les personnes en charge de ces machines devraient être mises en examen pour défaut de sécurisation du système.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Mars 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Bercy piraté par des hackers...
> Bon, d'accord, c'est ParisMatch, mais j'y suis allé voir après avoir entendu la news sur LCI :
> http://www.parismatch.com/Actu-Matc...-par-des-hackers-et-des-sites-chinois-258213/
> 
> Ce sont les mêmes, ou leurs alters & go qui nous demandent de protéger nos réseaux, c'est ça ?



Pas qu'eux.


----------



## Raf (8 Mars 2011)

Ils devraient surtout passer sur Mac, ça éviterai les chevaux de trois...


----------



## DarkMoineau (8 Mars 2011)

Oh nan! Après ils feraient des virus pour Mac!


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Mars 2011)

Raf a dit:


> les chevaux de *Troie*...



C'est mieux comme ça.


----------



## Mobyduck (8 Mars 2011)

"Tractations secrètes" pro Hadopi : la réponse de la Commission.


----------



## Mobyduck (10 Mars 2011)

Bruxelles met fin aux tractations secrètes entre FAI et ayants droit.

Fin des tractations à Bruxelles : réaction de Jérémie Zimmermann.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

Un peu HS, mais ça vaut son pesant de cacahouètes... 
Dans la série "protégez vos réseaux sinon vous en prendrez plein la figure, mais nous demandez pas comment, parce qu'on ne sait pas faire" :

Source : l'excellent site CERT-XMCO

Le Ministère des affaires étrangères publie des informations sensibles sur la structure de son Système d'Informations

11 Mars 2011

Quelques jours seulement après que l'affaire Bercy ait été révélée par l'ANSSI (Agence Nationale pour la Sécurité des systèmes d'Information), des journalistes révèlent l'existence d'une bourde faite par le Ministère des Affaires Etrangères. 

En effet, le Ministère, nouvellement sous la responsabilité d'Alain Juppé, a publié différents documents sensibles dans le cadre d'une consultation relative à la définition, au pilotage et au renforcement de la sécurité des systèmes d'information du Ministère des Affaires Etrangères et Européennes. Malheureusement pour les responsables de cette consultation, ces documents sont accessibles sans aucune authentification préalable sur le site "marchés-publics.gouv.fr" en entrant simplement le mot clé "PSSI". 

L'étude de ces différents documents apporte de nombreuses informations précieuses pour des attaquants potentiels. 

Les principaux composants du système d'information, qu'ils soient matériels aussi bien que logiciels sont précisément décrits. Les systèmes d'exploitation assortis de leurs priorités concernant leur sécurisation sont par exemple clairement détaillés. De même, l'organisation du Ministère et particulièrement sa direction informatique n'aura plus aucun secret pour quiconque. Tout est documenté : nombre de serveurs, volume de données et de journaux, sans oublier les spécifications techniques du matériel et les besoins...


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2011)

La France rejoint la Libye, la Biélorussie, etc.



> Pour la première fois, la France est classée dans les pays sous surveillance par Reporters Sans Frontières. L'ONG explique que plusieurs législations et déclarations récentes ont conduit à mettre la France aux côtés de pays comme la Biélorussie, la Libye ou encore la Russie. RSF justifie ce classement en rappelant les lois Hadopi et Loppsi, l'affaire Wikileaks, les pressions sur les sources journalistiques et le principe de civiliser Internet.


----------



## Bigdidou (12 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> La France rejoint la Libye, la Biélorussie, etc.



Remarque, ça a le mérite d'harmoniser les choses : on est dans ce genre de profondeurs en ce qui concerne le classement des universités, le budget de la Justice, les prisons...
France, pays des Lumières et des droits de l'Homme.
Bon, faut pas exagérer, on n'est pas nul partout. En taxes et impôts divers, par exemple, personne ne peut nous donner de leçons.


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

D'un autre côté, je ne suis pas sûr de la pertinence de ce genre d'association : que les lois en question soient contestables, c'est d'autant plus évident qu'elles sont contestées, entre autres par le conseil constitutionnel.

Je n'ai pas le souvenir qu'aucune loi de Messieurs Kadhafi ou Lukashenko ait été ainsi passée au crible d'une quelconque instance à peu près indépendante.

Entendons-nous bien : j'aime bien RSF et je trouve louable leur travail. Je déteste fondamentalement la ligne répressive du gouvernement actuel. Néanmoins, je trouve inepte et contre-productif d'associer la France avec la Lybie et la Biélorussie.

PS : cela dit, je suis persuadé que certains chefs d'état occidentaux et démocrates envient secrètement la capacité des Chinois à être forts économiquement et sérieusement anti-libéraux pour le reste


----------



## WebOliver (12 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Entendons-nous bien : j'aime bien RSF et je trouve louable leur travail. Je déteste fondamentalement la ligne répressive du gouvernement actuel. Néanmoins, je trouve inepte et contre-productif d'associer la France avec la Lybie et la Biélorussie.



Parenthèse. 

C'est pas Sarkozy, qui, il y a pas si longtemps que ça avait eu la lumineuse idée d'établir une liste grise des paradis fiscaux où il avait fait figurer la Suisse, à côté de pays comme les Bermudes, les Iles Vierges anglaises, les Iles Cayman, etc. 

J'avais eu alors, et je n'étais pas le seul, la même réaction que toi.  

Parenthèse fermée.

Donc, ces listes, en effet


----------



## bompi (12 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Parenthèse.
> 
> C'est pas Sarkozy, qui, il y a pas si longtemps que ça avait eu la lumineuse idée d'établir une liste grise des paradis fiscaux où il avait fait figurer la Suisse, à côté de pays comme les Bermudes, les Iles Vierges anglaises, les Iles Cayman, etc.
> 
> ...


Tu as raison.
D'ailleurs, la Libye n'a-t-elle pas présidé la commission des Droits de l'Homme, à l'ONU ?


----------



## Average Joe (13 Mars 2011)

bompi a dit:


> PS : cela dit, je suis persuadé que certains chefs d'état occidentaux et démocrates envient secrètement la capacité des Chinois à être forts économiquement et sérieusement anti-libéraux pour le reste


Je pense qu'il s'agit là en effet du principal problème qui se pose à toutes les démocraties, et pas seulement depuis Sarkozy évidemment : ce n'est pas parce qu'un pays fait élire démocratiquement ses représentants que ceux-ci ne sont pas tentés un jour ou l'autre par quelque démon sinon totalitaire, du moins autoritaire.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Mars 2011)

Publication  du décret Hadopi sur l'automatisation du volet pénal.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Mars 2011)

Un FAI : "on répond à l'Hadopi en papier au-delà d'un certain seuil"


----------



## zarathoustra (17 Mars 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Un FAI : "on répond à l'Hadopi en papier au-delà d'un certain seuil"



Oh là là, c'est pathétique...


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2011)

Hadopi: quelques observations sur l'observation du streaming.


----------



## Mobyduck (24 Mars 2011)

Hadopi : coupler observation et blocage "n'est pas inintéressant"


----------



## Mobyduck (30 Mars 2011)

Hadopi : la VoD, interdite de labellisation (videoavolonte, iTunes).


----------



## Raf (30 Mars 2011)

D'un autre coté, on s'assoit un peu sur ce genre de labelisation purement technocratique qui n'apporte strictement rien aux utilisateurs.


----------



## teo (4 Avril 2011)

J'ai rien compris


----------



## Raf (5 Avril 2011)

C'est normal, tu n'es pas labellisé Hadopi


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2011)

1. Le beurre.

2. L'argent du beurre.

3. Le sourire de la crémière.

4. Le cul de la crémière.

et maintenant :

La peau du cul de la crémière pour s'en faire des chaussures.


----------



## Average Joe (7 Avril 2011)

Je suis chaud, là.
Il faudrait que chacun se remémore cette citation de quelqu'un de concerné, à savoir Thurston Moore, guitariste de Sonic Youth ayant quelques albums sous la ceinture :


> Le téléchargement ne tue pas la musique, il tue l'industrie de la musique.


Donc les visées de Hadopi sont on ne peut plus claires : engraisser les râleurs à la tête des maisons de disques qui ne peuvent plus autant qu'avant se taper des gamines dans des baignoires de champagne. Donc, comme d'habitude, c'est le consommateur moyen qui paiera encore plus de taxes (même "idée" que la taxe carbone, etc.) pour entretenir la possibilité pour les pantins qui nous gouvernent de ramasser les miettes que les puissants reconnaissants voudront bien leur laisser.


----------



## club (11 Avril 2011)

Si j'ai bien suivit les débats, il suffit d'installer OpenOffice.org qui  dispose d'un coupe-feu pour démontrer sa bonne foi (c'est Mme le  ministre qui l'a dit et elle doit s'y connaître puisque c'est elle qui  présente la loi).:rateau:


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Avril 2011)

Hadopi et le filtrage dans la LOPPSI cibles du projet PS 2012.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Avril 2011)

Pendant que le PS relance une fois encore le débat de la licence globale, l'Hadopi, elle, est autorisée à tracer les internautes.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Avril 2011)

Le Sénat vote la possibilité pour l'Hadopi de financer le privé.


----------



## rizoto (14 Avril 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Le Sénat vote la possibilité pour l'Hadopi de financer le privé.



Traduction : Vos impôts vont financer Universal !


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2011)

C'est bien : j'aime savoir à quoi sert ma contribution...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Avril 2011)

rizoto a dit:


> Traduction : Vos impôts vont financer Universal !



Je ne sais pas ce que tu utilises comme traducteur mais il est diablement efficace.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Avril 2011)

Perfusion Hadopi: la saisine du Conseil constitutionnel.


----------



## Mobyduck (20 Avril 2011)

Les "applications de sécurité" Hadopi pourraient se nicher sur les postes ou dans les Box.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Les "applications de sécurité" Hadopi pourraient se nicher sur les postes ou dans les Box.



L'article fait froid dans le dos  : 
- "Par contre, cette application pourra être installée à bien des endroits"
Je suis inquiet... Mais avec HADOPI, on commence à s'habituer.

- «*Cette Application (matérielle et/ou logicielle, centralisée ou décentralisée) est hébergée en totalité dans les postes des utilisateurs, ou avec une partie seulement sur les postes et une partie dans le point d'accès, ou complètement en dehors des terminaux des utilisateurs sur une station de supervision spécifique du réseau local ou bien encore dans le point d'accès (boîtier ADSL)*»
Y a-t-il ici un spécialiste qui peut expliquer au béotien que je suis ce qu'est une application matérielle centralisée/décentralisée ?


- Sinon, ils veulent mettre le bouzin dans le firmware des box, c'est ça ? Mais avec un vrai flicage de ce qui passe (nature des fichiers) et d'ou ça vient. Quel rapport avec la "sécurisation" de nos petits réseaux domestiques ? 
D'un autre côté, si on met OpenOffice dedans, elles vont toutes imploser, c'est sûr. Et le problème internet sera réglé en France.
Je sens qu'on n'a pas fini de rire...


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Avril 2011)

Big Brother prend forme.


----------



## Bigdidou (20 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Big Brother prend forme.



Si on en crois l'article, incontestablement. Mais j'arrive pas à croire que tout cela soit très sérieux.
En plus, c'est très mal écrit 

«*Cette Application (matérielle et/ou logicielle, centralisée ou décentralisée) est hébergée en totalité dans les postes des utilisateurs, ou avec une partie seulement sur les postes et une partie dans le point d'accès, ou complètement en dehors des terminaux des utilisateurs sur une station de supervision spécifique du réseau local ou bien encore dans le point d'accès (boîtier ADSL)*»

Franchement, en médecine, on appelle ça de la jargonaphasie, et c'est pas bon signe...:mouais:


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2011)

L'article de PC INpact sur le sujet est beaucoup plus complet, si ça peut aider.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Avril 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> L'article de PC INpact sur le sujet est beaucoup plus complet, si ça peut aider.



Merci pour lien. Là c'est du lourd...


----------



## Raf (21 Avril 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Merci pour lien. Là c'est du lourd...



Oui, du lourd, mais justement tellement complexe que ça va mourir de sa belle mort. Personnes ne sera en mesure d'installer un tel bazar, qui de toutes manières ne garantira rien.


----------



## Bigdidou (21 Avril 2011)

Raf a dit:


> Oui, du lourd, mais justement tellement complexe que ça va mourir de sa belle mort. Personnes ne sera en mesure d'installer un tel bazar, qui de toutes manières ne garantira rien.



Je voulais parler de la qualité de l'article de PC-impact : j'ai presque tout compris... Et c'est bien écrit.
Sinon, je suis entièrement d'accord avec toi. Installer, puis, surtout contrôler un tel monstre (dont la compatibilité sur d'autres OS que Windows est un sujet vaillamment éludé) risque de relever de l'exploit... Enfin, chez ceux qui en auront entendu parler... Parce que dans les médias, silence de mort.
A croire que c'est un truc pondu uniquement pour ceux qui ont les compétences techniques pour le contourner 
D'ailleurs, les réactions à l'article sont éloquentes à ce propos.
La cerise sur la gâteau, c'est que, si j'ai bien compris, accepter de te faire fliquer via ces intrusions incroyables dans ta vie privée, ne te protège en rien des sanctions HADOPI. Juste à prouver ta bonne foi, mais sans que cette preuve te serve à grand chose


----------



## Mobyduck (21 Avril 2011)

Hadopi: vidéoprotection en façade, vidéosurveillance en coulisse.


----------



## Mobyduck (26 Avril 2011)

Hadopi: analyse collégiale des spécifications fonctionnelles des moyens de sécurisation.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2011)

@Maitre_Eolas



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h04 ----------

*Sarkozy prêt à une remise à plat dHadopi*


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2011)

On sent que l'élection approche...


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2011)

Vous croyez vraiment que le public visé (la grande masse de l'électorat) se sent concerné par HADOPI ?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Vous croyez vraiment que le public visé (la grande masse de l'électorat) se sent concerné par HADOPI ?



En a-t-il déjà au moins entendu parler et sait-il de quoi il s'agit si on lui pose la question?...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Vous croyez vraiment que le public visé (la grande masse de l'électorat) se sent concerné par HADOPI ?



A mon avis, non. Toutefois, on peut supposer que, logiquement, ceux qui auront reçus le mail d'avertissement feront quelques recherches sur le sujet et, à cette occasion, découvrir des trucs pas forcement plaisants. Ce genre de déclaration ne mange pas de pain, d'autant plus qu'il ne fait aucune promesse, tout juste fait-il miroiter un truc hypothétique, alors pourquoi pas? et si ça peut amadouer deux-trois électeurs légèrement refroidis au passage, j'crois pas qu'il cracherait dessus.


----------



## boninmi (27 Avril 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Vous croyez vraiment que le public visé (la grande masse de l'électorat) se sent concerné par HADOPI ?





WebOliver a dit:


> En a-t-il déjà au moins entendu parler et sait-il de quoi il s'agit si on lui pose la question?...


Les questions d'influences électorales ne sont sans doute pas aussi mécanistes.
Un public très particulier se sent visé directement par l'Hadopi, un autre est inquiet des dérives autoritaires qui sont en germe, et peut-être encore un autre y est hostile au nom des principes (avec des intersections non nécessairement vides, et des oublis de ma part, aussi, ...).
Mais l'influence électorale de ces publics sans doute minoritaires ne se limite pas à leur effectif. En particulier, des faiseurs d'opinions d'un poids non négligeable en font partie (et je serais tenté de dire que nous en faisons partie). Les craintes du pouvoir viennent de là, je pense.


----------



## bompi (27 Avril 2011)

À mon humble avis : la dérive sécuritaire, au mieux les gens s'en fichent, au pire ils l'approuvent et, entre les deux, la plupart s'en tamponne.

La tendance majoritaire actuelle de la société est d'aller vers toujours plus de contrôle, par crainte d'à peu près tout. Cela n'exclut évidemment pas que, étant pour davantage de contrôle, on pirate malgré tout soi-même : le risque d'être pris paraît souvent largement contre-balancé par l'espoir de prendre _les autres_ (les _vrais_ vilains, ceux qui agissent mal parce qu'ils sont mauvais (voire : ontologiquement mauvais)).

C'est un peu comme pour la circulation routière : on veut plus de gendarmes sur la route pour empêcher que _les autres_ (ceux qui ne savent pas (se) conduire) ne vous emplafonnent. Mais dès qu'on le peut, on se permet tous les dépassements de vitesse...


----------



## Mobyduck (27 Avril 2011)

Rétropédalage de l'Élysée sur les déclarations de remise à plat de l'Hadopi.

Ca n'aura pas duré longtemps...


----------



## Le docteur (29 Avril 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Les questions d'influences électorales ne sont sans doute pas aussi mécanistes.
> Un public très particulier se sent visé directement par l'Hadopi, un autre est inquiet des dérives autoritaires qui sont en germe, et peut-être encore un autre y est hostile au nom des principes (avec des intersections non nécessairement vides, et des oublis de ma part, aussi, ...).
> Mais l'influence électorale de ces publics sans doute minoritaires ne se limite pas à leur effectif. En particulier, des faiseurs d'opinions d'un poids non négligeable en font partie (et je serais tenté de dire que nous en faisons partie). Les craintes du pouvoir viennent de là, je pense.



Il me semble que tu ne fréquentes que des gens choisis.
Malheureusement, le téléchargement massif, et pas du tout occasionnel, est le fait d'une grosse partie de la population. J'irais jusqu'à dire que la fraude est massive, et non, comme tu l'imagines le fait d'une minorité.
C'est d'ailleurs bien là le problème du moment. Il y a des tendances en France à chercher les limites, or quand beaucoup de gens les cherchent, le résultat est un sentiment d'impunité (sur l'air de :"je ne suis pas le seul, donc je ne risque rien".). Or, il se trouve que malheureusement, ce calcul est un bon calcul : ça marche effectivement. Je ne dis pas "malheureusement" pour les téléchargements (quoique l'idée que tout doive être gratos me fait un peu gerber) mais pour des choses plus graves comme la sécurité routière (je ne sais pas ce qu'attend le gouvernement pour réaliser que l'assouplissement de récupération des points a sonné le départ pour conduire à nouveau comme des tarés à de nombreuses personnes, l'augmentation du nombre de tués semble pourtant suffisamment éloquente) ou les "incivilités" (j'habite à côté d'une authentique zone de non-droit, donc je sais de quoi je parle : le port de casque n'est pas obligatoire, les véhicules volés laissés à leur "bénéficiaires" et garés devant les cafés sans vergogne, les terrains vagues réquisitionnés pour faire du moto-cross...).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h57 ----------

Je te relis et je réalise que quelque part tu as raison : la masse des  téléchargeurs ne sentent pas visés, effectivement : ils s'en foutent, tout simplement, parce que ça les dépasse.


----------



## DarkMoineau (29 Avril 2011)

Tous les gens que je connais qui ont accès a internet téléchargent.


----------



## boninmi (29 Avril 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tous les gens que je connais qui ont accès a internet téléchargent.


Alors tu ne me connais pas


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Avril 2011)

Dans un sens tout le monde télécharge, pour afficher une page web par exemple il est bien nécessaire de rapatrier des données, donc...


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Avril 2011)

Et oui Mobyduck! Tout le monde télécharge! ^^


----------



## boninmi (1 Mai 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et oui Mobyduck! Tout le monde télécharge! ^^


Illégalement ?


----------



## bompi (1 Mai 2011)

Tout le monde peut-être pas mais beaucoup (voire une majorité), ça me paraît clair.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2011)

D'un autre coté, il faut bien se rembourser des taxes parafiscales et du budget de l'HADOPI... 

En tout cas, cela a enlevé les derniers scrupules chez beaucoup de gens que je connais.


----------



## bompi (2 Mai 2011)

Être honnête est parfois un exercice frustrant.
On pourrait presque dire que l'ensemble des taxes que nous payons pour les disques et autres supports est un début de licence globale.
Ce qui inciterait à se livrer à une activité que l'on se refusait initialement.


----------



## boninmi (13 Mai 2011)

Le conseil constitutionnel, encore lui ...


----------



## tirhum (16 Mai 2011)

Hum, hum&#8230;


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Juin 2011)

Nations Unies : un rapport condamne la coupure version Hadopi.


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Juin 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Nations Unies : un rapport condamne la coupure version Hadopi.



Normal


----------



## Average Joe (4 Juin 2011)

Jésus, la stupidité de ceux qui ont "mis en place" (???) Hadopi est _incommensurable_, surtout quand on lit l'article via le lien au sujet de SFR. C'est ce qui s'appelle marcher à côté de ses pompes. Je n'en reviens tout simplement pas.


----------



## Nephou (10 Juin 2011)

Puisque l&#8217;on parle de stupidité :

Sécurité informatique chez Euro RSCG, agence de com&#8217; de la Haute autorité !

_full disclosure_


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Juin 2011)

Vous avez vu les Pubs détournées d'Hadopi ? :love:















Et pleins d'autres à venir certainement après leur campagne de pub


----------



## DarkMoineau (15 Juin 2011)

Vous avez vu ça? O_O


----------



## madaniso (15 Juin 2011)

Pour la publicité "la vraie", elle est tellement stupide que oui, des détournements semblaient inévitables.

ça a du couter la peau du ... et c'est nous qui payons. 

ça me rappelle, il y a 3 semaines, j'avais un examen d'oral en anglais. Je devais décrire un document et j'avais des questions ensuite. C'était justement sur les nouvelles mesures anti pirate et la création d'un logo.

La nana me demande, pensez vous qu'Hadopi est une bonne chose ? 
Quoi faire ? mentir au risque de me mélanger ou balancer le fond de ma pensée ?

Hadopi is stupid ! il ne surveille que les réseaux peer to peer qui ne représentent aujourd'hui, qu'une partie du téléchargement illégal. Il n'existe aucun contrôle sur les hébergeurs de fichiers qui ont de plus en plus de succès. 

De plus les mesures de restrictions ne sont pas du tout adaptés, c'est pas en coupant une connexion internet qu'on lutte contre le piratage.

Bon, c'est un peu plus dur en anglais ^^ La nana avait l'air surprise, j'espère qu'elle m'a pas cassé dans la notation ^^ Au moins, je connaissais mon sujet.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (15 Juin 2011)

Je vous signale qu'il existe des réalisateurs qui sont leur propre producteur de films, de documentaires en général, et qui comptent pour vivre et faire vivre leur famille sur la vente de leurs DVD. 
*Aussi quelle belle excuse de rebelle et d'indigné que de ne parler que des grosses sociétés de films ou de musique ! *
Je demande si il y en a beaucoup parmi les pirates qui ont assez de courage pour voler un pain dans une boulangerie...


----------



## bompi (15 Juin 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> Je vous signale qu'il existe des réalisateurs qui sont leur propre producteur de films, de documentaires en général, et qui comptent pour vivre et faire vivre leur famille sur la vente de leurs DVD.
> *Aussi quelle belle excuse de rebelle et d'indigné que de ne parler que des grosses sociétés de films ou de musique ! *
> Je demande si il y en a beaucoup parmi les pirates qui ont assez de courage pour voler un pain dans une boulangerie...


Bonne remarque.

Néanmoins, j'ai aussi deux questions complémentaires :


les "petits" producteurs comme tu les décris sont-ils véritablement cibles (et victimes) du piratage ?
cette loi ne défend-elle pas (ou ne favorise-t-elle pas) justement plutôt les "gros" que les "petits" ?


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> Je vous signale qu'il existe des réalisateurs qui sont leur propre producteur de films, de documentaires en général, et qui comptent pour vivre et faire vivre leur famille sur la vente de leurs DVD.
> *Aussi quelle belle excuse de rebelle et d'indigné que de ne parler que des grosses sociétés de films ou de musique ! *
> Je demande si il y en a beaucoup parmi les pirates qui ont assez de courage pour voler un pain dans une boulangerie...





bompi a dit:


> Bonne remarque.
> 
> Néanmoins, j'ai aussi deux questions complémentaires :
> 
> ...


Les "petits" n'ont effectivement pas grande chance d'être "aidés" par l'hadopi :


> L'infraction initiale est signalée par une société mandatée par l'Hadopi  pour surveiller le trafic réseau, en l'occurrence TMG. Celle-ci se base  sur une liste de fichiers fournis par les ayants droit (composée de 10  000 morceaux de musique et 100 films)


Alors les petits producteurs... de documentaires, en plus...
Bref...


Sinon... 
Notre ami _Buebo du châlet_ est un perpétuel "révolté"; suffit de rechercher dans ses messages passés...

​


----------



## tirhum (16 Juin 2011)

Machine arrière, full speed !... 



> Si l'Hadopi voulait montrer ce que l'industrie musicale peut faire de pire, elle pouvait difficilement imaginer mieux.
> Le désastre est tel pour l'agence de pub qui a commis le spot qu'elle fait machine arrière toute.


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Juin 2011)

boninmi a dit:


> Illégalement ?




T'as pas vu le message au dessus?

Afficher une page web consiste a télécharger 

Sinon pour Emma Leprince: en tournant pour HADOPI elle devait se douter qu'elle subirait des critiques et moqueries.


----------



## JustTheWay (16 Juin 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Machine arrière, full speed !...






Mouahaha c'est certain qu'en voyant ca, la premiere chose qui me vient à l'idée c'est télécharger à fond pour éviter qu'elle sorte une chanson.


----------



## Buebo du châlet (16 Juin 2011)

Dire que je suis un éternel révolté pour dévaloriser mes remarques, ce n'est pas du jeu, bon passons, mais comme producteur-réalisateur indépendant j'ai trois fois plus de téléchargements illégaux (Dailymotion, You tube et Google Video)que de vente de DVD. Et pour vous rassurer et rassurer les pirates surtout, c'est que j'ai appelé HADOPI en signalant le cas de Google Video et leur réponse a été que *hadopi n'est pas un bureau de délation. Qu'il est là pour faire de la pédagogie.*
Je signale que la SCAM a passé un accord pour les chaînes et Daily Motion sur une taxe sur les fims piratés, mais les *indépendants en sont exclus* car, dit la SCAM, ils seraient tentés de se pirater eux-mêmes, ou en se faire pirater par des amis et membres de leur famille afin de toucher des droits prélévés grâce à cette taxe.


----------



## madaniso (16 Juin 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Mouahaha c'est certain qu'en voyant ca, la premiere chose qui me vient à l'idée c'est télécharger à fond pour éviter qu'elle sorte une chanson.



Pour être étudiant en pub, je comprends vraiment pas l'agence H sur ce cout, ils ont fait de bons spots récemment... Mais je vois d'ici l'annonceur qui doit demander un spot pas choquant, qui explique le concept...

Puis faut dire que Hadopi être une grosse bouse, c'est plus facile de vendre de l'Ipad.


----------



## bompi (16 Juin 2011)

Ne confonds pas. Ici, DJ n'est pas modérateur et poste comme tout un chacun (c'est pour ça qu'il poste en noir et pas en vert).


----------



## Buebo du châlet (16 Juin 2011)

Ok ! mais je quitte la discussion en disant simplement que mon message a été supprimé et remplacé par la remarque "on se calme", comme quoi ma réponse ironique est considérée plus grave que l'attaque injurieuse et méprisante de Dos Jones. Salut !


----------



## WebOliver (16 Juin 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> Ok ! mais je quitte la discussion en disant simplement que mon message a été supprimé et remplacé par la remarque "on se calme", comme quoi ma réponse ironique est considérée plus grave que l'attaque injurieuse et méprisante de Dos Jones. Salut !



Salut!


----------



## Gwen (16 Juin 2011)

Buebo du châlet a dit:


> .../... hadopi n'est pas un bureau de délation. Qu'il est là pour faire de la pédagogie..../... accord pour les chaînes et Daily Motion sur une taxe sur les fims piratés, mais les *indépendants en sont exclus* .../...



Et tu défends l'Hadopi après ces propos. Franchement, jne comprends pas. On t'entube pour financer certains gros et tu ne trouves rien à redire à ça.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Juin 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Pour être étudiant en pub, je comprends vraiment pas l'agence H sur ce cout, ils ont fait de bons spots récemment... Mais je vois d'ici l'annonceur qui doit demander un spot pas choquant, qui explique le concept...
> 
> Puis faut dire que Hadopi être une grosse bouse, c'est plus facile de vendre de l'Ipad.



Pas choquant ? Elle fait mine de montrer un sein, donc bon. Avec un play back décalé, moi je suis choqué par une pub aussi nul qui provoque le résultat inverse. Le pire c'est quand on entend des "textes engagés", on assimile bien souvent les textes engagés comme des textes contre la politique actuelle. 

2 réponses possibles : L'agence de pub n'aime vraiment pas Hadopi, ou sinon ils sont vraiment nul sur le sujet.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Juin 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pas choquant ? Elle fait mine de montrer un sein, donc bon. Avec un play back décalé, moi je suis choqué par une pub aussi nul qui provoque le résultat inverse. Le pire c'est quand on entend des "textes engagés", on assimile bien souvent les textes engagés comme des textes contre la politique actuelle.
> 
> 2 réponses possibles : L'agence de pub n'aime vraiment pas Hadopi, ou sinon ils sont vraiment nul sur le sujet.



Si l'agence de pub n'aimait pas Hadopi, elle n'aurait pas demandé a ce que cette pub soit moins diffusée.


----------



## JustTheWay (17 Juin 2011)

Oui enfin dans les deux réponses il y en a une qui va forcement pas. 

Mais la pub ne sera pas moins diffusé juste celle d'emma leprince :love:

Il n'empêche que :
- Logo d'hadopi avec police protégé par un droit d'auteur (FT proprio, mais c'est le créateur qui a ? qui pouvait intenter une action en justice).
- lip dub sans droit d'auteur
- dépense pour des pubs nuls

c'est le gouvernement qui pisse sur ses lois là.  

Hadopi est ce une blague ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Juin 2011)

Bah Sarkoland est un état voyou: faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais.


----------



## madaniso (17 Juin 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Pas choquant ? Elle fait mine de montrer un sein, donc bon. Avec un play back décalé, moi je suis choqué par une pub aussi nul qui provoque le résultat inverse. Le pire c'est quand on entend des "textes engagés", on assimile bien souvent les textes engagés comme des textes contre la politique actuelle.
> 
> 2 réponses possibles : L'agence de pub n'aime vraiment pas Hadopi, ou sinon ils sont vraiment nul sur le sujet.



J'ai pas vu de sein mais je comprend ta remarque et je ne peux te répondre qu'aujourd'hui toutes les chanteuses font ça. 

Ce que j'ai pu remarqué grâce à ton commentaire, c'est que dans ce spot on assiste à une mise en abime de la publicité. La publicité que l'on voit pour la chanteuse reprend les codes de la publicité actuelle, une fille jolie, sexy (et qui chante en play back ).

Du coup, si l'annonceur a dit "c'est choquant cette nudité", l'agence n'a pu répondre, c'est la seule façon de la rendre attractive auprès de la cible. On cherche à toucher les jeunes. 

Ensuite, je pense que l'agence a été nul sur ce coup, j'aurai surement pas fait mieux. Mais hadopi, c'est pire qu'une pub pour du papier toilette.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Juin 2011)

Hier soir au TJ de la Suisse romande, on nous a présenté une solution pour contourner cette loi
Comme quoi, quand on veut on peut avoir une adresse IP autre que celle de son provider
En tous les cas, il semble que cette loi est contournée régulièrement, et que le gouvernement français ferme les yeux, comme quoi. Remarquez que chez nous il est également question de brider l'accès à Internet, qu'ils essayent, on aura encore de quoi voter.


----------



## Average Joe (20 Juin 2011)

Mais bon, ce service est payant et ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows 7 
Il existe des services de VPN gratuits, comme *Hotspot Shield* par exemple. Et il fonctionne avec n'importe quel OS (en tout cas avec Mac OS X ça marche). Et pas besoin de contrat ou autre formulaire à remplir.


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Juin 2011)

Pour rester dans le sujet

- Hadopi: le streaming, le direct download, les NG et le FTP

- Le juge constitutionnel va se pencher sur la responsabilité en ligne.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Juillet 2011)

http://www.zinfos974.com/Dix-intern...-des-telechargements-illegaux_a30125.html?com

Les commentaires en dessous ....


----------



## madaniso (3 Juillet 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> En tous les cas, il semble que cette loi est contournée régulièrement, et que le gouvernement français ferme les yeux, comme quoi. Remarquez que chez nous il est également question de brider l'accès à Internet, qu'ils essayent, on aura encore de quoi voter.



Lol, tu auras du mal. Qu'ils soient de droite ou de gauche, les artistes sont tous pour la liberté, l'expression et le partage. Par contre, dès qu'on touche à leur pognon c'est tout de suite une honte.


----------



## tirhum (3 Juillet 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Lol, tu auras du mal. Qu'ils soient de droite ou de gauche, les artistes sont pour la liberté, l'expression et le partage. Par contre, dès qu'on touche à leur pognon c'est tout de suite une honte.


Ouais.
Tous les artistes.


----------



## bompi (4 Juillet 2011)

C'est parce que tu es au centre ?


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2011)

bompi a dit:


> C'est parce que tu es au centre ?


Des généralités ?!...
Oui...


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Juillet 2011)

Un article de Numerama à lire


----------



## Romuald (6 Juillet 2011)

Mouhahahaha !



> La Commission nationale de l'informatique et des libertés (CNIL) a annoncé, mercredi 6 juillet, avoir mis en demeure, le 16 juin, les sociétés de perception et de répartition des droits d'auteur et leur sous-traitant, la société Trident Media Guard (TMG), pour "insuffisance des mesures de sécurité".


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2011)

Ça commence bien _ou mal_ pour l'Hadopi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Juillet 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Ça commence bien _ou mal_ pour l'Hadopi



Ce genre de mésaventure était prévisible.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Juillet 2011)

Quelque liens :

http://wagglo.com/

http://ultravpn.fr/

:rateau:


----------



## Poleri (26 Juillet 2011)

Le ridicule ne tue pas...

edit : je ne connaissais pas wagglo, thx.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Juillet 2011)

Poleri a dit:


> Le ridicule ne tue pas...
> 
> edit : je ne connaissais pas wagglo, thx.




Cependant c'est interessant car aux Etats-Unis il y a eu étude qui montrait que plus hadopi était renforce, plus les clients lambda avec des proxy ou autre étaient nombreux et de ce faite, camouflé les pédophiles et autres vrai criminel. Entre quelqu'un qui télécharge  "quelqu'un m'a dit" et un pédophile, c'est celui qui télècharge "quelqu'un m'a dit" qui risque le plus.

Un pédophile ne rapport rien à l'Etat ...


----------



## Myxomatom (27 Juillet 2011)

Moi j'en pense que HADOPI, ca reste un piège à débutant en informatique, car il reste des parades simples, comme les proxy SSL, sans parler des hackers qui pirateront tout simplement l'accés WiFi de leurs voisins. Biensure il n'y a qu'une minorité d'utilisateurs du net qui connaissent ces technologies. Du coup, HADOPI réussira peut etre à freiner les telechargements illégaux. A suivre.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2011)

Après avoir lu les différents articles et liens proposés par les contributeurs de ce forum, j'ai installé sur mon mac un client VPN qui change mon adresse IP et me localise dans le Delaware . Franchement, je n'ai rien d'un pirate ou d'un hacker et mes activités sur le web sont celles de monsieur tout le monde. Si je choisi de préserver mon anonymat sur la toile ce n'est pas pour y commettre des délits mais plutôt pour préserver ma liberté. Je ne sais pas si on peut faire une généralité de mon cas mais globalement hadopi m'a rendu plus curieux et plus sensible aux questions d'espionnage des internautes. Cette loi est un vrai fiasco, un lien vers un blog très utile sur la question :

http://linuxmanua.blogspot.com/2009/04/10-antidotes-anti-hadopi.html


----------



## JustTheWay (28 Juillet 2011)

Réponses possibles au mail ou à la lettre :
Vous n'avez pas Internet
Vous ne comprenez pas leur email
Satan a piraté votre Wifi
Signalez poliment l'erreur : L'IP incriminée dans le mail ne correspond pas à votre n° de Sécurité Sociale
Ce n'est pas votre IP mais celle du voisin (donnez un nom)
A cette date là, vous étiez en vacances à l'étranger (insérez des photos, minimum 10 Mo par photo)
Adoptez un profil bas : Excusez-vous platement de devoir leur demander de bien vouloir aller se faire foutre
Chuck Norris ne souhaite pas être dérangé,




On devrait faire un topic sur les meilleurs excuses


----------



## Seventeen (28 Juillet 2011)

Il y a eu ce truc génial aux USA ou des imprimantes sont poursuivies pour téléchargement illégal de Iron Man, a mourir de rire (jaune)

http://www.cbc.ca/technology/technology-blog/2008/06/printer_wanted_for_illegal_dow.html


----------



## dargoll (29 Juillet 2011)

trop fort pour l'imprimante ^^


----------



## sky666 (7 Août 2011)

ici en belgique, on est tranquille avec ça, c'est génial  Mais jusqu'à quand


----------



## Average Joe (8 Août 2011)

Roh, un petit VPN et tout rentre dans l'ordre. J'ai ma connexion détectée venant de Chicago


----------



## Raf (8 Août 2011)

sky666 a dit:


> ici en belgique, on est tranquille avec ça, c'est génial  Mais jusqu'à quand



D'un autre coté, en France, ça sent quand même largement le foutage d'argent par les fenêtres pour un effet proche de zéro. Après un an d'exercice et une dizaine d'euros de millions d'euros dépensés. Il a 10 personnes qui vont peut être passé en commission avant que ce soit éventuellement renvoyé vers un tribunal où un avocat se fera une joie de détruire allègrement tout cela.


----------



## CBi (28 Août 2011)

Le saviez-vous ? En France, il est moins grave de montrer son zizi à la sortie des écoles (1 an de prison, 15000 d'amende encourus), d'essayer d'avoir des rapports sexuels avec des mineurs de moins de 15 ans contactés sur MSN ou de commettre des sévices graves et actes de cruauté sur des animaux (2 ans de prison, 30.000 d'amende) que de télécharger une chanson de Johnny Halliday sur BitTorrent (3 ans de prison, 300.000 d'amende encourus). (via @Maitre_Eolas)

Numerama.com: Tous ces délits jugés moins graves que le partage de la culture


----------



## bompi (28 Août 2011)

Si l'on admet (je dis bien _si_) que le simple fait d'écouter une chanson de cet ancien évadé fiscal est une assez grave perversion, la télécharger est effectivement à punir sévèrement.


----------



## macinside (10 Septembre 2011)

Apple a attaqué l'un des décrets de hadopi


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2011)

YOUPI!!!!!


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2011)

Ouais enfin c'est pas le premier recours qu'il prend dans la tronche, et jusqu'à présent il s'en est toujours sorti sans perdre de plumes...


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2011)

La Spedidam : "les artistes ne touchent rien" sur les ventes du Net


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui menfin là c'est Apple et pas FDN ou un particulier. 

Y a un petit peu plus de pouvoir. 

Et puis dans le pire des cas Apple peut racheter EMI, Universal et compagnie et désavouer HADOPI ^^


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Septembre 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oui menfin là c'est Apple et pas FDN ou un particulier.
> 
> Y a un petit peu plus de pouvoir.
> 
> Et puis dans le pire des cas Apple peut racheter EMI, Universal et compagnie et désavouer HADOPI ^^



Je crois que tu surestimes le "pouvoir" d'Apple. Il n'est pas question ici de savoir qui à la plus grosse quéquette, mais seulement de la régularité ou non des décrets votés. Je t'accorde qu'Apple a une certaine aisance d'un point de vue financier et que, de ce fait, il peut se payer des ténors du barreau, cependant si les rédacteurs des décrets ont bien fait leur boulot, tout ténor qu'ils sont n'y changeront rien.


----------



## DarkMoineau (11 Septembre 2011)

Oui mais bon, Apple a quand même réussis a faire interdire même des produits Samsung n'ayant rien a voir avec l'iPhone, alors des lois bancales ça va pas leur faire peur


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Septembre 2011)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oui mais bon, Apple a quand même réussis a faire interdire même des produits Samsung n'ayant rien a voir avec l'iPhone, alors des lois bancales ça va pas leur faire peur



C'est pas des lois bancales c'est juste le brevet déposé et accepté par l'UE qui pose problème et encore, logiquement la décision de l'Allemagne devrait valoir pour l'UE. 

Tu dessines un sac tu poses un brevet il est accepté, si une marque copie, elle risque des poursuites.


----------



## PA5CAL (11 Septembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est pas des lois bancales c'est juste le brevet déposé et accepté par l'UE qui pose problème et encore, logiquement la décision de l'Allemagne devrait valoir pour l'UE.
> 
> Tu dessines un sac tu poses un brevet il est accepté, si une marque copie, elle risque des poursuites.


Pour paraphraser ce qu'on s'est dit dans une autre discussion, l'Allemagne n'est pas l'Europe, et la plainte d'Apple concernant la Galaxy Tab qui a abouti à Düsseldorf *a été rejetée à La Haye*. 

Logiquement, la décision des Pays-Bas devrait valoir pour l'UE.

Quand une marque fait un produit qui n'est pas parfaitement  conforme au brevet revendiqué, généralement les poursuites n'aboutissent pas.


----------



## JustTheWay (11 Septembre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Pour paraphraser ce qu'on s'est dit dans une autre discussion, l'Allemagne n'est pas l'Europe, et la plainte d'Apple concernant la Galaxy Tab qui a abouti à Düsseldorf *a été rejetée à La Haye*.
> 
> Logiquement, la décision des Pays-Bas devrait valoir pour l'UE.
> 
> Quand une marque fait un produit qui n'est pas parfaitement  conforme au brevet revendiqué, généralement les poursuites n'aboutissent pas.



Oui mais le brevet est déposé au sein de l'UE dès lors qu'un pays rejette un produit car il copie un brevet en toute la logique le produit devrait être interdit dans l'Europe, c'est pas le cas car c'est mentionné dans le jugement que cette décision ne vaut que pour l'Allemagne (heureusement d'ailleurs), et les PB ils ont demandé un procès distinct il me semble.

Les poursuites permettent surtout de demander des dommages et intérêts et le retrait du produit.

Bref c'était juste pour dire que le système n'est pas bancal mais complexe, et l'Europe peut effectivement enrayé le projet Hadopi, on l'a bien vu avec la garde à vue.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2011)

Ce qu'Apple reproche à l'HADOPI.

...bouhbouhbouh les vilains DRMs, enfin sauf les nôtres. Franchement...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Septembre 2011)

Encore une fois, ça démontre que cette loi n'est qu'un bricolage idiot assemblé avec des oeillères.

Apple dénonce deux vices de forme et une violation manifeste de la réglementation européenne. Pas mal.

J'ai lu par ailleurs que "Apple s'attaquait à la seule disposition en faveur des consommateurs". Quelle blague !

Il n'y a rien de favorable aux consommateurs dans Hadopi et encore moins de favorable aux citoyens.

Il est toujours interdit de contourner les DRM et de promouvoir des procédés pour cela. Vos DVD sont toujours officiellement verrouillés. Vos CD le seraient aussi si la norme ne l'empêchait pas. Le Blue Ray est avant tout une nouvelle génération de DRM couplée avec le HDMI.


----------



## Mobyduck (12 Septembre 2011)

Mon point de vue sur les DRMs n'a jamais varié, soit c'est intéropérable, soit y'en a pas. Voir Apple s'attaquer à l'Hadopi par cet angle démontre bien l'ambivalence de la société sur ce sujet. 'fin bref...


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Septembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Mon point de vue sur les DRMs n'a jamais varié, soit c'est intéropérable, soit y'en a pas. Voir Apple s'attaquer à l'Hadopi par cet angle démontre bien l'ambivalence de la société sur ce sujet. 'fin bref...



Aucune ambivalence d'Apple sur le sujet.

Elle a toujours dit que les DRMs étaient un casse tête né de la volonté des Majors et que ça freinait le marché. Devoir supporter cette pseudo-interropérabilité chez d'autres fabricants c'est pour elle augmenter le casse-tête.

Il n'y a plus de DRMs sur la musique. Les ventes sur l'iTunes Store ont explosé.

Il y a encore des DRMs sur les vidéos. Les majors veulent des DRMs. Apple s'en cogne mais elle ne veut pas supporter plus de travail, donc plus de coûts.


----------



## Gwen (12 Septembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Ce qu'Apple reproche à l'HADOPI.
> 
> ...bouhbouhbouh les vilains DRMs, enfin sauf les nôtres. Franchement...



Je pense que c'est juste une manuvre pour pouvoir annuler l'Hadopi. C'est une combine classique d'avocats. Apple joue assez finement la dessus. 

On verra ce qu'il en ressortira.

De tout de façon, Apple est contre les DRM trop contraignants.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Aucune ambivalence d'Apple sur le sujet.
> 
> Elle a toujours dit que les DRMs étaient un casse tête né de la volonté des Majors et que ça freinait le marché. Devoir supporter cette pseudo-interropérabilité chez d'autres fabricants c'est pour elle augmenter le casse-tête.
> 
> ...



Moi je ne le vois pas comme ça. Apple a un business model basé sur l'interconnexion exclusive d'iTunes avec son matos, si d'aventure ses DRMs étaient "cassés" son petit montage volerait en éclats et les revenus confortables qui en découle avec. Le discours qui consiste à dire "je n'y suis pour rien, les majors sont seuls responsables" n'est à mes yeux qu'une façon hypocrite pour la boîte de se dérober; il se donne le beau rôle en rejetant la faute sur le camp d'en face.

C'est tout bénef' pour lui, en adoptant cette position il passe, en quelque sorte, pour le "chevalier blanc" alors qu'il est très loin d'être blanc comme neige


----------



## bompi (13 Septembre 2011)

Il me semble bien qu'à l'époque du lancement de l'iTunes Store, Apple et les compagnies musicales ont longtemps bataillé autour du prix et des DRM, Apple souhaitant ne pas mettre de DRM. 
Apple a finalement cédé sur ce point pour réussir à les faire sauter dès que possible par la suite.

Pour la petite histoire, on peut aussi noter qu'avec iTunes, je suis toujours parvenu à passer outre la protection des CD pour les convertir en MP3/AAC. En toute logique, cela n'aurait jamais dû être possible mais Apple a intérêt à ce que nous ayons du volume pour nous vendre plus d'iPod 
De même, il a toujours été facile de contourner les droits sur les fichiers, au prix d'une petite perte de qualité, avec iTunes même (de mémoire : avec une conversion vers un CD). Et je ne crois pas qu'Apple ait jamais voulu enlever cette possibilité.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Il me semble bien qu'à l'époque du lancement de  l'iTunes Store, Apple et les compagnies musicales ont longtemps bataillé  autour du prix et des DRM, Apple souhaitant ne pas mettre de DRM.
> Apple a finalement cédé sur ce point pour réussir à les faire sauter dès que possible par la suite.
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, on peut aussi noter qu'avec iTunes, je suis  toujours parvenu à passer outre la protection des CD pour les convertir  en MP3/AAC. En toute logique, cela n'aurait jamais dû être possible mais  Apple a intérêt à ce que nous ayons du volume pour nous vendre plus  d'iPod
> De même, il a toujours été facile de contourner les droits sur les  fichiers, au prix d'une petite perte de qualité, avec iTunes même (de  mémoire : avec une conversion vers un CD). Et je ne crois pas qu'Apple  ait jamais voulu enlever cette possibilité.



Ca n'a rien de sorcier le contournement de la protection des CDs, la touche Majuscule fait ça très bien et sur tous les OS. 

Maintenant question simple, si Apple n'en a rien à carrer de ses DRMs, pourquoi se démène-t-il autant pour les "sauver" ? D'ailleurs, sa croisade ne date pas d'hier apparemment&#8230;


----------



## Gwen (13 Septembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Maintenant question simple, si Apple n'en a rien à carrer de ses DRMs, pourquoi se démène-t-il autant pour les "sauver" ?



Parce qu'entre autres, lorsque tout sera sous DRM et interopérable, il n'y aura aucune raison de les supprimer. Alors que là, si les majors veulent de l'interopérabilité, ce qui se fait pour la musique, il suffit de faire sauter ce verrou.


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Septembre 2011)

Il protègerait donc ses DRMs pour forcer les majors à baisser leur futal? Tu m'excuseras si j'en doute.

Si tous les DRMs sont interopérables, les médias protégés pourront être lus indifféremment sur n'importe quel matos, tout comme ceux dépourvus de cette protection, alors où est la différence? L'intéropérabilité bouleverserait le monopole que s'est monté Apple, c'est surtout ça qui le gêne je pense.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Il protègerait donc ses DRMs pour forcer les majors à baisser leur futal? Tu m'excuseras si j'en doute.
> 
> Si tous les DRMs sont interopérables, les médias protégés pourront être lus indifféremment sur n'importe quel matos, tout comme ceux dépourvus de cette protection, alors où est la différence? L'intéropérabilité bouleverserait le monopole que s'est monté Apple, c'est surtout ça qui le gêne je pense.



Et c'est reparti pour un tour dans la théorie du complot. :rallyes:



> Apple a un business model basé sur l'interconnexion exclusive d'iTunes avec son matos



Où as-tu vu jouer ça ? :mouais:

La fin des DRMs musicaux a boosté l'iTunes Store.

L'aac est un codec standard. N'importe quel appareil est capable de le lire aujourd'hui. Ça n'a pas tué l'iTunes Store, au contraire.

Les CD-audio n'ont pas de protection. Les DVD vendus ont des protections qu'on peut facilement contourner mais c'est un délit.

Les films et séries TV sont sous DRM de par la volonté des Majors. Pour lire il suffit d'avoir un PC-Windows ou un Mac, et installer iTunes (gratuit).

Warner a son propre magasin en ligne de vente et de location de films et séries. Ce sont des DivX à DRM. Pour lire il suffit d'avoir un PC-Windows ou un Mac, et d'installer DivX Player (gratuit).

Néanmoins, fairplay reste un DRM particulier car il permet d'autoriser 5 machines (même de propriétaires différents) à lire les contenus acquis. Avec les DivX _drmisés_ de Warner, seul le détenteur du compte DivX rattaché peut lire le fichier vidéo.

Contractuellement, Apple est tenue devant les Majors de garantir l'efficacité de ses DRMs. Dans le cas contraire, ils retirent leur catalogue d'iTunes. Elle ne veut pas gérer des DRMs pour les autres.


Encore une fois, ça ne concerne pas le consommateur qui n'a toujours pas le droit de passer outre les protections mises en place.

Ce machin d'interopérabilité est une arnaque politique pour faire passer la pilules de la protection juridique des DRMs. Comme tout ce qu'à pondu l'UMP, ça créé plus de problèmes que ça n'en résout car ils ne savent pas de quoi ils parlent. Aux Etats-Unis, l'interopérabilité existe (elle a été invoqué dans la question du jailbreak) et ne remet pas en cause l'existence de Fairplay.

Rappel : à l'époque de DADVSI, le Conseil Constitutionnel avait déjà sanctionné ces questions d'interopérabilité parce que mal fagotées.

Hadopi : des textes mal fichus, passés en force, au mépris des institutions françaises et européennes.


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et c'est reparti pour un tour dans la théorie du complot. :rallyes:



Quel complot? Lorsqu'une entreprise se trouve en position de monopole ou quasi-monopole, c'est rare qu'elle lâche le morceau sans combattre, nan? Ca n'a rien de surprenant.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Où as-tu vu jouer ça ? :mouais:



Exemple: _«iTunes est livré avec les iPod, de même, l'activation des baladeurs d'Apple et l'utilisation de l'Apple Store nécessitent l'installation et l'utilisation du logiciel iTunes. De la même façon l'installation de sonneries personnalisées pour l'iPhone nécessite l'utilisation d'iTunes.»_ Source



Moonwalker a dit:


> L'aac est un codec standard. N'importe quel appareil est capable de le lire aujourd'hui.



L'AAC oui, Fairplay non. Seul les appareils Apple et / ou iTunes sont compatibles avec.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Les CD-audio n'ont pas de protection.



N'ont plus de protection, jusqu'en 2006 un système Copy Control était utiliser pour le catalogue d'EMI et Sony. Aujourd'hui encore il n'est pas rare d'en trouver dans le commerce.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Les films et séries TV sont sous DRM de par la volonté des Majors. Pour lire il suffit d'avoir un PC-Windows ou un Mac, et installer iTunes (gratuit).
> 
> Warner a son propre magasin en ligne de vente et de location de films et séries. Ce sont des DivX à DRM. Pour lire il suffit d'avoir un PC-Windows ou un Mac, et d'installer DivX Player (gratuit).



Oui, il suffit&#8230;

50 lecteurs pour pouvoir jouir de trucs qu'on a payés, on a vu plus pratique, nan? Et puis, pour les lires sur une platine "normale" ça va être un grand moment à mon avis&#8230;

Le cloisonnement des protections est une plaie, lorsque tu achètes quelque chose il n'est pas admissible d'être contraint de le lire sur le seul machin compatible avec. Point.


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Quel complot? Lorsqu'une entreprise se trouve en position de monopole ou quasi-monopole, c'est rare qu'elle lâche le morceau sans combattre, nan? Ca n'a rien de surprenant.
> 
> Exemple: _«iTunes est livré avec les iPod, de même, l'activation des baladeurs d'Apple et l'utilisation de l'Apple Store nécessitent l'installation et l'utilisation du logiciel iTunes. De la même façon l'installation de sonneries personnalisées pour l'iPhone nécessite l'utilisation d'iTunes.»_ Source
> 
> ...


Gna Gna Gna ... monopole ... les vilains ... :bebe:

Tu crois qu'un lien wikistupide va renforcer ton propos ? Tu ferais mieux d'analyser la situation réelle.

iTunes+iPod  Et alors ?

- Si tu achètes sur l'iTunes Store tu as iTunes (sinon tu ne peux pas acheter).
- Si tu as un iPod, tu utilises iTunes (gratuit sur Mac et PC-Win).
- Ta musique achetée sur iTunes ne nécessite pas un iPod pour être écoutée. Elle n'exige même plus itunes à partir du moment où elle est téléchargée. C'est du aac standard sans aucun DRM.
- Tu peux remplir ton iPod avec de la musique que tu n'as pas acheté sur iTunes.
- Il y a bien d'autres magasins en ligne qui vendent de la musique sans DRM (Amazon, Virgin, Fnac, etc ...).

Où sont les obligations ?

Il n'y a que celles que tu acceptes du moment que tu achètes sur iTunes Store :
http://www.apple.com/legal/itunes/fr/terms.html#SALE

Tu acceptes aussi des obligations quand tu achètes un CD ou un DVD : "La présente oeuvre... bla bla ..."


Les "faux" CD-audio. J'en ai deux (EMI). Jamais eu de problème avec (j'ai des Macs :love. Ça ne semble pas embêter grand monde sur PC non plus.

Je ne sais pas où tu achètes tes CD, mais ce machin Copy-Control a quasi disparu de la circulation.

On peut ripper les CD-audio sans avoir de protection à casser. Ce n'est pas le cas avec les DVD commerciaux (sauf quelques exceptions dans la musique classique).

Fairplay concernant la vidéo est le pendant de ces protections. Sans lui pas de vidéos sur iTunes Store. Idem pour les autres magasins en ligne.




Mobyduck a dit:


> 50 lecteurs pour pouvoir jouir de trucs qu'on a payés, on a vu plus pratique, nan? Et puis, pour les lires sur une platine "normale" ça va être un grand moment à mon avis&#8230;
> 
> Le cloisonnement des protections est une plaie, lorsque tu achètes quelque chose il n'est pas admissible d'être contraint de le lire sur le seul machin compatible avec. Point.


Virgule !

Ce n'est pas le cloisonnement mais les protections elles-mêmes qui constituent la plaie.

Mon choix est simple : je n'achète pas de vidéos à DRM.

Blue Ray et HDMI ont introduit le HDCP qui exige du matériel conforme sur toute la chaine. Voilà pour la platine "normale".

Je me fous de l'interopérabilité des DRMs. C'est du "accroche-toi au pinceau, j'enlève l'échelle".


----------



## Mobyduck (14 Septembre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Gna Gna Gna ... monopole ... les vilains ... :bebe:
> 
> Tu crois qu'un lien wikistupide va renforcer ton propos ? Tu ferais mieux d'analyser la situation réelle.
> 
> ...



Ca parait logique que pour acheter sur l'iTunes Store tu aies iTunes. Maintenant si l'interconnexion exclusive entre le matos d'Apple et iTunes n'est que le fruit de mon imagination, pourquoi la possession d'un iPod impliquerait-il obligatoirement l'utilisation d'iTunes? De plus, si je ne me trompe pas la musique n'est pas la seule chose disponible sur l'iTunes Store, non? Et ces autres contenus sont libre de toute entrave? Ils peuvent être lus et / ou stockés sur autre chose qu'un appareil Apple et  / ou iTunes?



Moonwalker a dit:


> Les "faux" CD-audio. J'en ai deux (EMI). Jamais eu de problème avec (j'ai des Macs :love. Ça ne semble pas embêter grand monde sur PC non plus.



Merci la touche Majuscule.



Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ne sais pas où tu achètes tes CD, mais ce machin Copy-Control a quasi disparu de la circulation.



Je sais pas, probablement des disquaires collectionneurs



Moonwalker a dit:


> Fairplay concernant la vidéo est le pendant de ces protections. Sans lui pas de vidéos sur iTunes Store. Idem pour les autres magasins en ligne.



En effet, et en quoi ça contredit mes propos exactement?



Moonwalker a dit:


> Virgule !
> 
> Ce n'est pas le cloisonnement mais les protections elles-mêmes qui constituent la plaie.
> 
> ...



Ah mais je suis bien d'accord avec toi, l'ennui c'est que dans les faits le DRM n'est pas près de disparaître, je dirais même que c'est plutôt l'inverse qui nous pend au nez, alors que nous reste-t-il hormis l'imposition d'une intéropérabilité entre ces différentes saloperies?


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Septembre 2011)

Je ne pense pas non plus qu'ils lâcheront les drms sur la vidéo (par "ils" j'entends les grands studios), rien que parce qu'ils les ont maintenus sur les DVD et les BD.

La solution ne passe pas par d'hypothétiques drms universels. D'ailleurs, j'ai relu les articles de loi, je ne vois pas où les textes imposeraient cela.

Dans les rapports entre interopérabilité et mesures techniques de protection, les exceptions sont nombreuses, complexes, et ne concernent pas forcément ceux qui espèrent trouver le graal numérique. Un beau pataquès. On comprend que depuis DADVSI personne n'ai tenté d'y mettre le nez. :sick:

[nota : Apple vient d'être déboutée de sa demande sur la question drm => Le décret n'impose pas de dévoiler ses techniques drm selon le Conseil d'Etat]


Pour moi, la solution est de ne pas acheter des fichiers vidéos à DRM, quelque soit la plateforme.

La liberté première est de ne pas adhérer à ce marché en l'état. Je n'ai pas acheté sur iTunes Store avant l'apparition de iTunes Plus.

Au prix des DVD aujourd'hui, avec ces offres promotionnelles récurantes qui mettent le film à 5 , les fichiers vidéos sont vendus bien trop chers.

Que ce soit Warner ou iTunes, c'est-à-dire ceux que je connais, la qualité est trop basse et les limitations trop nombreuses pour rendre ce produit attractif.

A eux de revoir leur modèle ou leurs prix.

La question se pose aussi maintenant sur les livres numériques.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Septembre 2011)

Je souscris entièrement à tes propos, le boycotte totale des DRMs fait aussi partie des règles que je me suis fixées. Malheureusement on ne doit pas être assez nombreux dans ce cas pour influer sur le cours des choses  :^/

Ca va pas être jojo à l'avenir, j'en ai peur.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Septembre 2011)

Bah moi je suis pour, plus il y a de protection, plus il y a de monde qui va se tourner vers d'autres alternatives. 

Si tu achètes des DVD, tu es obligé parfois de regarder les bandes annonces et en plus tu dois regarder le spot du ministère, donc sa dissuade pas mal, alors autant que l'offre dématérialisé soit inintéressante que celle matérialisé.

D'ailleurs au final il ne faut pas cracher sur HADOPI enfaite si, mais le bon coté d'hadopi c'est qu'il y a eu des alternatives meilleurs que le protocole visé par Hadopi (P2P), enfaite non seulement les gens qui téléchargeaient télécharge toujours, mais en plus c'est plus rapide, et même mieux organisé, et c'est même plus facile de trouver ce que l'on cherche. 

Je télécharge pas parce que j'ai pas le temps de regarder des films mais je soutiens totalement le téléchargement illégal, je soutiens aussi les bons films à bas prix comme "12 hommes en colère" ( et aucun est un nain, la vrai version par contre. (petit coup de pub mais pour ceux qui l'on pas vu .... un film à voir absolument).


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Septembre 2011)

Dossier PCi : Hadopi présente son premier (et dernier ?) rapport.


----------



## Romuald (29 Septembre 2011)

On n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même...


----------



## Fil de Brume (30 Septembre 2011)

Il y a quelques jours je discutais avec une caissière du rayon Multimédia, elle me disait qu'une amie vient la voir en lui disant "j'ai reçu trois courriers d'HADOPI, je fais quoi"? "Ben arrête de télécharger" lui a t-elle répondu ^^


----------



## Raf (30 Septembre 2011)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Il y a quelques jours je discutais avec une caissière du rayon Multimédia, elle me disait qu'une amie vient la voir en lui disant "j'ai reçu trois courriers d'HADOPI, je fais quoi"? "Ben arrête de télécharger" lui a t-elle répondu ^^



Sauf que ce n'est pas le téléchargement que reproche HADOPI mais le défaut sécurisation de l'accès internet !

Donc le truc à faire, ça doit être de faire venir un huissier pour constater la sécurisation effective de la ligne et attendre la suite de la procédure !

Pour en revenir, à la présentation du rapport, c'est vraiment pathétique. Sans parler de l'argent jeter par les fenêtres.


----------



## subsole (3 Octobre 2011)

[YOUTUBE]69anNKdktDA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Moonwalker (3 Octobre 2011)

Je voudrais en rire...

mais je n'y arrive pas. 

Cela est bien trop grave.


----------



## boninmi (3 Octobre 2011)

En toute logique, l'internaute peu signaler à l'Hadopi le défaut de sécurisation de l'Hadopi 
S'il a les reins assez solides, il peut porter plainte pour violation de la vie privée.


----------



## jpultra (5 Octobre 2011)

Les CD, c'est comme les vaccins :il faut en bouffer :love:
La France veut contrôler ses moutons, elle commence à avoir peur du futur, elle veut assurer son règne :afraid:
Mais attention, messieurs les politiciens, regarder ce qui se passe dans le monde 
Brider des libertés comporte des risques, de gros risques, continuez dans ce sens et l'aube d'une révolution s'éveillera...
Télécharger, ce n'est peut-être politiquement pas correcte comme chante Bénabar, mais les internautes vous emmerdes Messieurs les nantis 
Le monde change et va continuer à changer.
*Commotion*, le projet d'un internet hors de tout contrôle est à nos portes 
C'est presque fini l'état policier, fuyez comme Kadafi


----------



## Moonwalker (5 Octobre 2011)

S'il est élu en 2012, Hollande n'abrogera pas Hadopi

Avec les soutiens de Lang et d'Arditi, on ne pouvait pas s'attendre à autre chose.

Vous faites quoi dimanche ?


----------



## JustTheWay (6 Octobre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> *Commotion*, le projet d'un internet hors de tout contrôle est à nos portes



Oui alors il faut quand même se renseigner avant Commotion ne permet pas et ne permettra pas un transfert de donné identique a celui d'internet ... Si c'est à ta porte tant mieux mais cela ne te servira pas du tout.

Le problème de l'internet libre se pose aussi en cas de mauvaise utilisation mais bon ... Quand liberté rime avec utopie on fini plus souvent sous un empire/dictature (...) que "libre".

Ton commentaire est totalement faux, limite de la propagande à deux balles d'ailleurs.

Puis Bénabar n'est pas anti hadopi d'ailleurs vu que tu as tiré un extrait de sa chanson si tu avais compris c'est toi qui l'emmerde pas les politiciens ...


----------



## Mobyduck (6 Octobre 2011)

Moonwalker a dit:


> S'il est élu en 2012, Hollande n'abrogera pas Hadopi
> 
> Avec les soutiens de Lang et d'Arditi, on ne pouvait pas s'attendre à autre chose.
> 
> Vous faites quoi dimanche ?



Et hop, retournement de veste.


----------



## Romuald (6 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et hop, retournement de veste.



Ca s'en va et ça revient... (©Claude François)


----------



## boninmi (6 Octobre 2011)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Et hop, retournement de veste.



... mais en disant à peu près la même chose. 

C'est ça, l'art de la politique .


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2011)

Le pouvoir révélateur de la loi Hadopi est toujours aussi puissant. :mouais:


----------



## jpultra (13 Octobre 2011)

JustTheWay, je sais que Bénébar n'est pas mon pote, mais je l'aime bien quand même 

*Qu'est-ce que la réussite?*
C'est rire beaucoup et souvent;
C'est gagner le respect des gens intelligents 
Tout autant que l'affection des enfants;
C'est mériter l'appréciation des gens honnêtes 
Et supporter la trahison de faux amis;
C'est apprécier la beauté des êtres;
C'est trouver en chacun le meilleur;
C'est apporter sa contribution, aussi modeste soit-elle:
Un enfant bien portant, un jardin en fleurs, Une vie qu'on a rendue plus belle;
C'est savoir qu'on a facilité l'existence
De quelqu'un par notre simple présence.

Eh bien, ce nest pas mon cas 
Au fait, cette citation n'est pas non plus de moi....


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Octobre 2011)

Je m'en fou de la réussite, juste essaye de te renseigner un minimum avant de poster des absurdités. 

Hadopi on peut cracher dessus tant qu'on veut, et pourtant il va bien falloir faire quelque chose, un projet de loi ou une proposition de loi meilleurs, avec des objectifs plus honnête. 

C'est très facile d'être contre, mais quand il s'agit de proposer une alternative, ou même de pouvoir proposer autre choses, de suite il y a pu grand monde. 

 J'ai jamais vu un pays aussi contestataire avec des ambitions personnels au ras des pâquerettes.


----------



## tirhum (13 Octobre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> JustTheWay, je sais que Bénébar n'est pas mon pote, mais je l'aime bien quand même
> 
> *Qu'est-ce que la réussite?*
> C'est rire beaucoup et souvent;
> ...





JustTheWay a dit:


> Je m'en fou de la réussite, juste essaye de te renseigner un minimum avant de poster des absurdités.
> 
> Hadopi on peut cracher dessus tant qu'on veut, et pourtant il va bien falloir faire quelque chose, un projet de loi ou une proposition de loi meilleurs, avec des objectifs plus honnête.
> 
> ...


Si vous citiez les messages pour vous répondre (le post de départ), ça s'rait un peu moins  le bazar pour la comprenette de ceux qui essaient de vous lire...


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est très facile d'être contre, mais quand il s'agit de proposer une alternative, ou même de pouvoir proposer autre choses, de suite il y a pu grand monde.
> 
> J'ai jamais vu un pays aussi contestataire avec des ambitions personnels au ras des pâquerettes.


Ce n'est pas parce qu'on a du mal à trouver (ou plus exactement à faire adopter) une alternative qu'il faut accepter le pire en se la bouclant.

HADOPI pose des problèmes beaucoup plus graves pour la nation que ceux qu'elle est censée résoudre. Pour rappel, il s'agit de la mise en place d'une justice d'exception, bafouant la présomption d'innocence, imposant le flicage des communications privées par des officines commerciales, à nos frais et au seul profit d'intérêts particuliers souvent étrangers. Et je ne parle même pas du possible détournement du système technique qui a été mis en place pour le servir, et qui débouchera fatalement sur son utilisation occulte.

Si tu trouves qu'on est trop contestataires, alors tu aurais adoré vivre il y trente ans dans un des pays du bloc de l'Est. Mais patience, on y vient...


----------



## jpultra (13 Octobre 2011)

De toute façon, c'est bien Hadopi, ça donne du boulot à une cinquantaine de personnes 
Hadopi veut faire de tout un chacun son propre petit Big Brother, contraignant les internautes à surveiller ce qui est fait de et sur leur ordinateur. Cela peut se faire un mécanisme prévu par le droit civil français: le renversement de la charge de la preuve.
Ce sont les accusés qui ont à prouver leur innocence. Dans ce que prévoit lHadopi, chaque internaute devra, sil veut prouver son innocence, installer un mouchard pour surveiller lactivité de son ordinateur. Cest le même principe que pour la vidéo-surveillance (pardon protection): vous navez rien à craindre si vous navez rien à vous reprocher.
La CNIL (Commission nationale de l'informatique et des libertés) a récemment sorti une étude qui révélait  que 82 % des entreprises et administrations ne respectaient pas la loi informatique et liberté, 32 ans après son adoption. Mais comme d'habitude, on va criminaliser le petit. Tout le monde le sait, ce sont ceux qui sont sur le RMI qui nous coûte cher et non les évasions fiscales 
Hadopi pourra peut-être nous faire revenir notre Jonny Halliday ?


----------



## Mobyduck (13 Octobre 2011)

Hollande pourrait coupler riposte graduée et dommages et intérêts.


----------



## madaniso (13 Octobre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Et supporter la trahison de faux amis;



Encore des restes du Catholicisme bien encré dans notre pays.

Que fit Jésus ? Il tendit l'autre joue bien sur.


----------



## boninmi (13 Octobre 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Encore des restes du Catholicisme bien encré dans notre pays.
> 
> Que fit Jésus ? Il tendit l'autre joue bien sur.


Jésus n'était pas catholique.
Et tendre l'autre joue est tout sauf un geste de soumission.

Mais bon, on va vite être hors sujet ...


----------



## madaniso (13 Octobre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est très facile d'être contre, mais quand il s'agit de proposer une alternative, ou même de pouvoir proposer autre choses, de suite il y a pu grand monde.



Ba d'abord virés les personnes qui sont en charges de ces dossiers ou alors éviter qu'elles s'entourent de leurs amis comme "pseudo-conseillers", parce que nos dirigeants du troisième age, à l'air du numérique, moi j'en ai un peu marre !!!

Ensuite, faut pas rêver, à droite comme à gauche, il y a des lobbies et des relations très fortes entre artistes et politiques. Jamais on aura une vraie loi tant que nos dirigeants ne se comportent pas comme de vrais dirigeants.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h39 ----------




boninmi a dit:


> Jésus n'était pas catholique.
> Et tendre l'autre joue est tout sauf un geste de soumission.



Sa naissance c'est quand même la base du second testament... 
C'est un geste de soumission à partir du moment où tu ne crois pas en Dieu qui pourra lui pardonner plus tard. Donc le mec s'écrase. 

Fin du H.S


----------



## PA5CAL (13 Octobre 2011)

madaniso a dit:


> Encore des restes du Catholicisme bien encré dans notre pays.


Oui, ça a laissé des traces... enfin des taches... d'encre.


----------



## jpultra (14 Octobre 2011)

J'ai encore fait une connerie, j'ai voté pour les primaires citoyennes alors que François Hollande est le pote des artistes. 
Au fait, la Belgique s'y met aussi, elle a récemment bloqué The Pirate Bay  Quelques jours plus tard, The Pirate Bay décidait, en plus et tout simplement, douvrir un nouveau nom de domaine en Belgique : depiraatbaai.be vers lequel on est désormais redirigé lorsquon consulte le site à partir de la Belgique. Selon lun des responsables, «*les noms de domaines belges sont un peu onéreux, mais nous devons nous implanter là-bas*», ajoutant que le verdict de la justice était «*inconsistant*».
C'est ça le business


----------



## JustTheWay (14 Octobre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> HADOPI pose des problèmes beaucoup plus graves pour la nation que ceux qu'elle est censée résoudre. Pour rappel, il s'agit de la mise en place d'une justice d'exception, bafouant la présomption d'innocence, imposant le flicage des communications privées par des officines commerciales, à nos frais et au seul profit d'intérêts particuliers souvent étrangers. Et je ne parle même pas du possible détournement du système technique qui a été mis en place pour le servir, et qui débouchera fatalement sur son utilisation occulte.
> 
> Si tu trouves qu'on est trop contestataires, alors tu aurais adoré vivre il y trente ans dans un des pays du bloc de l'Est. Mais patience, on y vient...



Ils voulaient faire comme avec les excès de vitesses (tu payes, tu contestes après bref), il me semble que le conseil constitutionnel n'a pas accepté la sanction sans instruction. Et pour l'instant il y a eu une instruction il me semble ...


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Ils voulaient faire comme avec les excès de vitesses (tu payes, tu contestes après bref), il me semble que le conseil constitutionnel n'a pas accepté la sanction sans instruction. Et pour l'instant il y a eu une instruction il me semble ...


Le Conseil Constitutionnel n'est malheureusement pas un rempart invulnérable ni infaillible. C'est une bonne chose qu'il n'ait pas accepté un système d'amendes de ce type, mais ça ne veut pas dire que tout ce qu'il laisse passer est forcément bien.

Tout ce que je vois, c'est qu'on espionne les citoyens en dehors de toutes charges et de tout contrôle juridique, qu'on les soumet à une obligation résultat quant à une situation qu'il leur est techniquement impossible de totalement maîtriser, que les accusations qu'on est susceptible de porter sur eux reposent sur des soi-disant preuves qui n'en sont pas vraiment mais qu'il leur est en pratique impossible de réfuter.


----------



## Romuald (14 Octobre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> que les accusations qu'on est susceptible de porter sur eux reposent sur des soi-disant preuves qui n'en sont pas vraiment *mais qu'il leur est en pratique impossible de réfuter.*


Effectivement, en tant que citoyen lambda; mais j'attends quand même avec impatience le premier procès pour savoir ce qu'en penseront les juristes, français d'abord, européens ensuite !


----------



## PA5CAL (14 Octobre 2011)

On ne va peut-être pas tarder à le savoir. Normalement, le prof d'Andrezieux-Bouthéon accusé de piratage ou de négligeance, qu'il conteste, a dû se rendre avant-hier à sa convocation...

Mais quels que soient les développements, il n'empêche que le système d'écoute a été mis en place, et que (sauf miracle) il sera toujours possible de continuer de bien «embêter» des péquins désignés, même si au final les poursuites n'aboutissent pas.


----------



## JustTheWay (15 Octobre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On ne va peut-être pas tarder à le savoir. Normalement, le prof d'Andrezieux-Bouthéon accusé de piratage ou de négligeance, qu'il conteste, a dû se rendre avant-hier à sa convocation...
> 
> Mais quels que soient les développements, il n'empêche que le système d'écoute a été mis en place, et que (sauf miracle) il sera toujours possible de continuer de bien «embêter» des péquins désignés, même si au final les poursuites n'aboutissent pas.



Marrant d'un coté quand c'est APPLE qui espionne tout le monde s'en cogne, quand c'est l'Etat par contre, puis de toute façon espionné quoi ? Toute la vie privée de beaucoup (trop) de personne est déjà sur internet .... 

Bref par contre le mauvais point c'est clairement la procédure, on verra par la suite.

Le conseil constitutionnel n'est pas infaillible, en attendant c'est le meilleur rempart et la meilleur protection de la DDHC et compagnie.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Octobre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Marrant d'un coté quand c'est APPLE qui espionne tout le monde s'en cogne, quand c'est l'Etat par contre, puis de toute façon espionné quoi ? Toute la vie privée de beaucoup (trop) de personne est déjà sur internet ....


Non, tout le monde ne « s'en cogne » pas d'être espionné par Apple, ni par une autre société américaine, du reste. Mais la différence avec l'État, c'est que les risques ne sont pas de même nature, et qu'on peut assez facilement l'éviter.

Et si tu ne vois pas quel intérêt peut avoir ce dernier et les copains des dirigeants politiques en place à espionner les citoyens, je te conseille de te replonger un peu dans l'histoire du XXe siècle.


----------



## jpultra (15 Octobre 2011)

Je ne m'inquiète pas pour la suite, le gouvernement dispose de toutes les ressources nécessaires pour regarder ce que l'on fait. Ils ont un BIG BROTHER (EAGLE GLINT) déjà testé en Libye capable d'intercepter et danalyser lintégralité des télécommunications, à léchelle dun pays tout entier. 
J'avais le soleil dans les yeux de la démocratie, de la liberté et si tu n'existais pas Hadopi, je devrais t'inventer, car j'aurais besoin de toi pour aller au purgatoire...
Et si tu n'existais pas, dis-moi comment pourrait régner la démocratie ?
Hadopi avec tes yeux d'anges, que veux-tu de moi


----------



## boninmi (20 Octobre 2011)

*Le Conseil d'Etat rejette les recours d'Apple et d'un FAI contre la Hadopi*


----------



## jpultra (22 Octobre 2011)

Dans un esprit très post-70s, léthique du hack, élaborée au MIT (mais que lon peut retrouver dans le Hacker Manifesto du 8 janvier 1986), prône alors six principes:

Laccès aux ordinateurs  et à tout ce qui peut nous apprendre comment le monde marche vraiment  devrait être illimité et total.
Linformation devrait être libre et gratuite.
Méfiez-vous de lautorité. Encouragez la décentralisation.
Les hackers devraient être jugés selon leurs uvres, et non selon des critères quils jugent factices comme la position, lâge, la nationalité ou les diplômes.
On peut créer lart et la beauté sur un ordinateur.
Les ordinateurs sont faits pour changer la vie.
Eh oui! Car dès ses débuts, le hacking a été théorisé au mythique MIT (Dans un esprit très post-70s, léthique du hack, élaborée au MIT (mais que lon peut retrouver dans le Hacker Manifesto du 8 janvier 1986), prône alors six principes:

Laccès aux ordinateurs  et à tout ce qui peut nous apprendre comment le monde marche vraiment  devrait être illimité et total.
Linformation devrait être libre et gratuite.
Méfiez-vous de lautorité. Encouragez la décentralisation.
Les hackers devraient être jugés selon leurs uvres, et non selon des critères quils jugent factices comme la position, lâge, la nationalité ou les diplômes.
On peut créer lart et la beauté sur un ordinateur.
Les ordinateurs sont faits pour changer la vie.
Eh oui! Car dès ses débuts, le hacking a été théorisé au mythique MITans un esprit très post-70s, léthique du hack, élaborée au MIT (mais que lon peut retrouver dans le Hacker Manifesto du 8 janvier 1986), prône alors six principes:

*Laccès aux ordinateurs  et à tout ce qui peut nous apprendre comment le monde marche vraiment  devrait être illimité et total.
Linformation devrait être libre et gratuite.
Méfiez-vous de lautorité. Encouragez la décentralisation.
Les hackers devraient être jugés selon leurs uvres, et non selon des critères quils jugent factices comme la position, lâge, la nationalité ou les diplômes.
On peut créer lart et la beauté sur un ordinateur.
Les ordinateurs sont faits pour changer la vie.*
Eh oui! Car dès ses débuts, le hacking a été théorisé au mythique MIT: (Massachusetts Institute of Technology)


----------



## Bigdidou (22 Octobre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Dans un esprit très post-70s, l&#8217;éthique du hack, élaborée au MIT (mais que l&#8217;on peut retrouver dans le Hacker Manifesto du 8 janvier 1986), prône alors six principes:
> 
> L&#8217;accès aux ordinateurs &#8211; et à tout ce qui peut nous apprendre comment le monde marche vraiment &#8211; devrait être illimité et total.
> L&#8217;information devrait être libre et gratuite.
> (...)



Pas de problème. Tu me donnes quand l'accès au tien ? J'ai un urgent besoin (totalement métaphysique, rassure-toi) d'apprendre comment ta carte bleu fonctionne...


----------



## boninmi (22 Octobre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Pas de problème. Tu me donnes quand l'accès au tien ? J'ai un urgent besoin (totalement métaphysique, rassure-toi) d'apprendre comment ta carte bleu fonctionne...



Il n'en a pas 
Ou alors, elle est cachée dans sa barbe, pas dans son ordi :love:
Perso je ne renie rien de mon passé libertaire, et d'ailleurs le mot passé me semble inadéquat: Hadopi mise à part , puisque tu parles de carte bancaire, content de ce qui se passe côté  ?


----------



## jpultra (22 Octobre 2011)

Les politiques sectaires ont toujours su rassembler leurs sympathisants 
Les autres représentent des 
Hadopi est déjà dépassée






---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h04 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------




Bigdidou a dit:


> Pas de problème. Tu me donnes quand l'accès au tien ? J'ai un urgent besoin



Oubliez votre Ami hadopi, il n'est pas fréquentable


----------



## macinside (18 Novembre 2011)

vers un Hadopi 3 ???


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> vers un Hadopi 3 ???



Comme ça commence par "L'Hadopi est un succès", je me suis demandé si c'était bien raisonnable de lire la suite.
Et je me suis répondu que non.


----------



## Romuald (18 Novembre 2011)

Ben t'aurais du, parce que ça se prend les pieds dans le tapis avant même d'avoir commencé :

D'une part :


> En droit, le fait pour l'internaute de regarder  une vidéo en streaming, même s'il n'en détient pas les droits, n'est pas en soi illégal.



Et d'autre part :


> Une loi "anti-streaming" pourrait donc prendre  deux formes : soit la création d'un nouveau délit permettant de condamner  les titulaires d'un accès Internet ayant été utilisé pour consulter ces sites .../...


Comment qu'ils vont faire si le site propose du contenu libre de droit et du contenu non libre ?


----------



## Bigdidou (18 Novembre 2011)

Tu as raison, j'aurais dû continuer à lire. La "création de délit" pour tout et n'importe quoi dans la boite à outils, maintenant. Ça laisse... pantois. 



Romuald a dit:


> Comment qu'ils vont faire si le site propose du contenu libre de droit et du contenu non libre ?



En créant un nouveau délit qui interdit de proposer en même temps ce type de contenus.

Et puis c'est une piste pour le trou de la sécu : y a plus qu'à créer le délit d'être malade, mais si j'ai bien compris, un certain Laurent Wauquiez a bien avancé sur le sujet.


----------



## Mobyduck (18 Novembre 2011)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et puis c'est une piste pour le trou de la sécu : y a plus qu'à créer le délit d'être malade, mais si j'ai bien compris, un certain Laurent Wauquiez a bien avancé sur le sujet.



A force d'avancer peut-être finira-t-il par tomber dans le gouffre, qui sait...


----------



## Raf (18 Novembre 2011)

Décorticage des propos bouffonesques


----------



## jpultra (20 Novembre 2011)

Aux États-Unis, le streaming est menacé par le projet de loi S.978 qui veut faire du streaming un crime. Le projet de loi S.978 est dune redoutable simplicité. Il propose de modifier la loi existante afin de faire du streaming un crime. Plus précisément, le fait de streamer du contenu protégé dans loptique den tirer un avantage commercial ou un gain financier personnel, passerait du statut de délit à celui de crime, passible au maximum de cinq ans demprisonnement. En bons connaisseurs des usages en vogue, les législateurs américains ont prévu que tout contenu consulté plus de 10 fois sur une période de 180 jours tomberait sous le coup de la loi. 
On peut prendre ça à la rigolade, en pensant que Justin Bieber sest en effet fait connaître en mettant en ligne des vidéos dans lesquels il interprète les tubes de ses idoles. Du contenu protégé, donc, et streamé plus de dix fois. 
Les gouvernements veulent contrôler un environnement de partage qui pour le moment leur échappe en quasi-totalité, ce qui alimente leur innovation dans la matière&#8201;!!
Selon moi, on pourrait faire un rapprochement avec la monnaie du SEL qui dans ses débuts en 1994, en Ariège, avait à un moment donné, commencer à inquiéter un peu le gouvernement français&#8201;!
La différence avec l'internet et les réseaux P2P, c'est que l'expansion est exponentielle&#8201;!
Voilà donc encore un projet de loi aberrant qui menacerait la liberté et la culture sur le Net... 
Au Canada, pour le moment, le gouvernement conservateur na pas approuvé les revendications des artistes qui allaient même à demander une taxe sur le changement de plate forme numérique. Le ministre de lIndustrie, Christian Paradus, et le ministre du Patrimoine canadien, James Moore, ont expliqué leur projet de loi sur les droits dauteur le 06 octobre 2011, et ils ont confirmé que le gouvernement ne reviendra pas sur le fait de refuser davoir une taxe sur le iPod, comme il est demandé. 
Imaginez un peu la situation&#8201;; une musique achetée sur iTunes ou importée depuis un des CD personnels devrait payer une taxe si lutilisateur venait à vouloir l'écouter sur son iPod&#8201;!
Il me semble ce que ça devient un peu nimporte quoi !
Il semble que la pression augmente sur les gouvernements tel que nous pouvons lobserver dans différents pays


----------



## link93300 (20 Novembre 2011)

En gros le téléchargement illégal passera au stade de l'investissement, lorsque les gens qui telecharge ce retrouverons coincé, ils iront vers les newsgroup et les vpn pour quelques dollars par mois


----------



## jpultra (20 Novembre 2011)

link93300 a dit:


> En gros le téléchargement illégal passera au stade de l'investissement, lorsque les gens qui telecharge ce retrouverons coincé, ils iront vers les newsgroup et les vpn pour quelques dollars par mois



Exactement Link93300, Les VPN (Virtual Private Network) vont faire du pognon dans les années à venir, c'est assuré comme les choses s'en viennent !!

Depuis une trentaine d'années, le business a sans cesse suivi la mondialisation et l'ère industrielle, et l'internet aura droit aussi à sa mutation...
Quand nous serons enfermés dans des politiques sectaires, peut-être que la Suisse, après être le salut pour les nantis, deviendra aussi le salut des prolétaires ! 
Une nouvelle économie très prometteuse s'en vient et certains pays ne négligeront surement pas cette belle économie verte


----------



## Raf (21 Novembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Imaginez un peu la situation&#8201;; une musique achetée sur iTunes ou importée depuis un des CD personnels devrait payer une taxe si lutilisateur venait à vouloir l'écouter sur son iPod&#8201;!



Bin, c'est le cas en France, où les supports numériques sont taxés.


----------



## jpultra (22 Novembre 2011)

Merci WebOlivier, je promets de rester dans le vif 

Bon, Noël approche, voilà un livre de chevet sur le sujet à offrir :love:


----------



## Raf (22 Novembre 2011)

Un petit lien ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Novembre 2011)

Raf a dit:


> Un petit lien ?



owni.fr. Mais pas encore dispo.


----------



## jpultra (22 Novembre 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> owni.fr. Mais pas encore dispo.



Merci WebOliver, en effet, le livre numérique sera disponible début décembre dans la rubrique 
http://shop.owni.fr/fr/

On peut donc afficher quelques infos sans que ce soit de la pub, chouette  

Nicolas Sarkozy fait de l'internet une priorité dans son agenda.
Hors discours officiel,  lUMP reconnaît la difficulté de se défaire de ce chewing-gum qui colle aux pieds de ce qui demeure Hadopi. Une institution qui tente aujourdhui de survivre à 2012 et qui représente à elle seule le fossé qui sest creusé, au fil des années, entre Internet et la majorité. Pour le combler, et rogner la frange délecteurs qui se situe sur lautre bord, le parti de Nicolas Sarkozy devra assurer que ses lanternes numériques ne sont pas des vessies clientélistes.

On retrouvera donc dès début décembre une enquête signée Andréa Fradin et Guillaume Ledit sur la campagne numérique de lUMP et du PS.
Affaire à suivre pour ceux que ça intéresse...


----------



## macinside (24 Novembre 2011)

et pendant ce temps la chez nos amis belge  http://geeko.lesoir.be/2011/11/24/l...nt-pas-imposer-le-filtrage-du-trafic-internet


----------



## Anonyme (24 Novembre 2011)




----------



## jpultra (24 Novembre 2011)

Ayant perdu le procès devant la Cour de justice de lUnion européenne, la Sabam a décidé, il y a quelques jours de réclamer 3,4% du prix des abonnements à linternet à lensemble des fournisseurs daccès. La Sabam estime que ceux-ci doivent en effet payer pour la mise à disposition duvres protégées sur le Net.

Affaire à suivre donc...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Novembre 2011)

De mieux en mieux&#8230;


----------



## Raf (29 Novembre 2011)

Mais à ma connaissance aucune procédure n'est aller jusqu'à son terme devant un juge ?


----------



## Mobyduck (29 Novembre 2011)

Si ça avait été le cas, je pense qu'on en aurait sûrement entendu parler.

Laprès Hadopi d'Hollande : des avertissements, non des sanctions.


----------



## jpultra (29 Novembre 2011)

Sarkozy concocte pour le prochain quinquennat, s'il est élu, une loi Hadopi 3. "Sur les sites de streaming, l'idéologie du partage, excusez-moi, c'est l'idéologie de l'argent. Je vole d'un côté et je vends de l'autre. Qu'on ne me demande pas de soutenir cela", a-t-il assuré tout en estimant que la loi Hadopi 2 avait, quant à elle, fait reculer le piratage des sites peer to peer de 35 %.

Si on peut plus télécharger, ni visionner en streaming, les FAI risque de faire la grise mine car avec 2 ou 3 Go par mois, cela sera bien suffisant 

Va jouer avec Carla et laisse les internautes tranquille accéder à l'évolution culturelle.

Lappropriation numérique comme fait social

Quoique le terme dappropriation puisse renvoyer aux formes légitimes de transfert de propriété que sont lacquisition, le legs ou le don, il recouvre de façon plus générale lensemble du champ de la transmission et désigne plus particulièrement ses applications irrégulières, forcées ou secondes, comme la conquête, le vol, le plagiat, le détournement, ladaptation, la citation, le remix, etc. Bornées par la codification moderne du droit de propriété, les pratiques de lappropriation semblent héritées dun état moins sophistiqué des échanges sociaux.

Le volet le plus apparent de lappropriation numérique est lactivité de copie privée. Avant la dématérialisation des supports, le caractère fastidieux de la reproduction dune uvre audiovisuelle freinait son extension; sa circulation était nécessairement limitée à un cercle restreint. Létat numérique balaie ces contraintes et stimule la copie dans des proportions inconnues. Lindustrie des contenus, qui voit chuter la vente des supports physiques, CD ou DVD, décide de combattre cette consommation parallèle quelle désigne sous le nom de piratage7. En France, la ministre de la Culture Christine Albanel charge en 2007 Denis Olivennes, alors PDG de la FNAC, délaborer une proposition législative visant à sanctionner par la suspension de labonnement internet le partage en ligne duvres protégées par le droit dauteur.

Le projet de loi Création et internet, ou loi Hadopi, repose sur lidée dune automatisation de la sanction, dont le processus devrait pouvoir se dérouler hors procédure judiciaire à partir des signalements effectués par les fournisseurs daccès, sur le modèle des contraventions envoyées à partir des enregistrements radar de dépassement de la vitesse autorisée sur le réseau routier.
Source owni


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Novembre 2011)

C'est un peu facile, sous prétexte que la loi hadopi est nulle, le téléchargement illégal n'en est pas pour autant légal ... 

Il faudrait trouver un autre système oui, avec hadopi il y a clairement des gros problèmes, aussi bien dans le but recherché que dans les sanctions.


----------



## macinside (30 Novembre 2011)

[les suisses] au lieu d'acheter des CD et des DVD, ils s'offrent des billets de concert et de cinéma et des produits de merchandising

(bravo les voisins  )


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Novembre 2011)

Vive la Suisse. Je vais déménager


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2011)

Monsieur Sarkozy a regardé les intouchables en DVD. Source rue 89. 
Un DVD pirate ?


----------



## Dos Jones (1 Décembre 2011)

Powerdom a dit:


> Monsieur Sarkozy a regardé les intouchables en DVD. Source rue 89.
> Un DVD pirate ?


Tu pourrais nous mettre le lien de Rue89


----------



## madaniso (1 Décembre 2011)

Concernant le streaming, j'espère que ça va faire du bruit et que les gens vont se révolter un peu.
Tous les artistes et les maisons de productions sont en train de pleurer parce qu'ils perdent de l'argent, alors comme par hasard on fait un Hadopi 3 pour régler le problème.

De toute façon, il y aura toujours des sites qui se créerons et beaucoup de serveurs sont à l'étranger, mais ce n'est pas normal je trouve.

J'ai vraiment l'impression que plus les choses sont scandaleuses moins les gens ont envie de se battre. Puis, il y a tous ceux qui croient qu'en 2012, tout sera tout beau... Une pilule pour les 5 ans à venir.


----------



## Powerdom (1 Décembre 2011)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Tu pourrais nous mettre le lien de Rue89





Alors je ne retrouve pas l'article de rue 89. Il me semble qu'il a disparu. Ce qui ne serait pas surprenant car c'est une "info" bfmtv...


http://www.ladepeche.fr/article/2011/12/01/1228840-le-boom-du-cinema-francais.html


----------



## jpultra (1 Décembre 2011)

Sarkozy est pris dans la tourmente, à ce que l'on a pu savoir du forum d'Avignon sur Hadopi, via le seul lien direct de l'événement: Twitter (car aucun streaming de l&#8217;événement n&#8217;a été assuré, aucun direct radio ou TV n'a été autorisé, dossier classé plus que militaire ! ) 

Il cherche à complaire à ceux qui sont favorables à une régulation du net agressive, et à une communauté Internet que la majorité essaye de séduire depuis avril 2011.
À cette allure, si l&#8217;on n'y oppose pas de résistance on est foutu





Ceux qui ont des idées de contestations via des actions simultanément à l'image de ce qui se passent actuellement aux États-Unis à l'encontre du ras le bol vécu par les clients en rapport de la décision de Bank of America d'imposer des frais mensuels de 5$ à ses clients pour la simple utilisation de leur carte de débit dans un commerce ! Sur le Net, les clients se rassemblent pour annoncer qu'ils fermaient leur compte. Une journaliste de Fox News a même découpé sa carte de débit Bank of America en ondes.
Alors, ceux qui ont des idées, proposez-les, c'est moment !!


----------



## madaniso (1 Décembre 2011)

jpultra a dit:


> Alors, ceux qui ont des idées, proposez-les, c'est moment !!



C'est différent pour le streaming, parce que effectivement d'un point de vue juridique ce n'est pas légal. Mais tous les créateurs du web l'ont voulu libre et centré sur l'échange !

Aux états unis c'est vrai qu'ils ne font pas une grêve par mois comme chez nous, mais quand ils organisent un truc, les choses bougent !


----------



## Romuald (3 Décembre 2011)

mouahahahahaha !


'scusez moi, c'est nerveux.


----------



## teo (4 Décembre 2011)

Allez, calculette&#8230;


----------



## KERRIA (4 Décembre 2011)

Bonsoir

Sujet commencé le 9 Mars 2009à 14h16 par AmoCrea.....ben moi je sais plus comment réagir..mais faudrait bien agir...


----------



## JustTheWay (4 Décembre 2011)

66.08  

effectivement j'achète pu de DVD, ni de CD, par contre étant souvent en Espagne, je vais regarder le prix des disques durs .


----------



## Anonyme (8 Décembre 2011)

*Lindustrie du Copyright - Un siècle de mensonge*


----------



## jpultra (8 Décembre 2011)

gloup gloup a dit:


> *Lindustrie du Copyright - Un siècle de mensonge*



Merci pour ce formidable lien qui explique les perpétuelles adaptations qu'a subi la société et où à chaque fois l'apocalypse était annoncée 
Rappelons-nous les premiers congés payés dans les années 1930, c'était la fin de l'économie 
Hadopi est une loi conservatrice instaurée sur une idéologie de la peur non fondée du futur.
La société avance, les conservateurs ne peuvent la retenir !!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2011)

Vérifiez si vos DL de Torrents sont bien masqués.
Et n'oubliez pas: télécharger c'est mal (surtout si on se fait prendre)


----------



## tatouille (11 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vérifiez si vos DL de Torrents sont bien masqués.
> Et n'oubliez pas: télécharger c'est mal (surtout si on se fait prendre)



Hi. We have no records on you.:rateau: hadopi c'est de la merde qui coute une fortune au contribuable, merci sarkonain king of the debiles.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vérifiez si vos DL de Torrents sont bien masqués.


Interessant.



> Hi. We have no records on you.
> This means you are using a private torrent tracker or, of course, you may not be a torrent user at all! It happens. Please, entertain yourself. Feel free to see what other people have downloaded. The search box is on the top. If you have any friends who use torrents, use it to scare them off. We also have a widget that you can install in your website, blog or Facebook page. Or you can just send them a link to this site. They will see a table similar to what you see below. The only difference &#8212; they will see their downloads.
> 
> Well, you are in the clear. But look what others do
> ...



Cest con que certains se fassent prendre pour regarder des conneries pareilles.


----------



## jpultra (22 Décembre 2011)

Il faut demander à Hadblock de se débarrasser des pistards à tout prix et surtout Hadopi.

Allez dans ses préférences système / ajouter un groupe !!!
Joyeux Noël et ne désespérer pas*: l'accès à la culture libre et le partage resteront au citoyen&#8201;!
Partager, c'est Noël toute l'année&#8201;!

JOYEUX NOËL&#8201;!


----------



## tatouille (27 Décembre 2011)

HADOPI est un gros machin inefficace qui coute tres cher et qui ne fait peur qu'aux nouilles, c'est made-in-france il ne faut pas l'oublier. De plus j'aimerais bien voir une correlation entre une quelconque baisse du telechargement illegale et HADOPI, ca risque d'etre aussi fumant que le triple A


----------



## jpmiss (28 Décembre 2011)

*Le ministère de la Culture accusé de piratage   
*


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Le ministère de la Culture accusé de piratage
> *



C'est un peu facile je trouve même dans l'éducation nationale suffit de lister quelques lycées et collèges pour avoir une liste très longue de téléchargement illégal.

Cependant c'est pas parce qu'il travail la bas, qu'ils sont d'accord avec le principe d'hadopi, à ce que je sache c'est toujours le parlement qui vote les lois, même si proposé par lexécutif ... 

La faute revient donc principalement à l'AN .... lexécutif est libre de proposer des lois nulles.


----------



## jpmiss (29 Décembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est un peu facile je trouve même dans l'éducation nationale suffit de lister quelques lycées et collèges pour avoir une liste très longue de téléchargement illégal.


Et l'obligation légale de sécurisation de la connexion alors? :rateau:


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et l'obligation légale de sécurisation de la connexion alors? :rateau:


Judicieuse remarque, en effet : ils devraient être les premiers "bénéficiaires" de l'admirable logiciel (réservé à Ouinedoze, non ?) qui permet de _prouver_ qu'on est innocent (puisqu'il faut prouver qu'on est innocent...)

Avant de demander aux autres d'être vertueux, commencer par soi-même.

Par ailleurs, je trouve inadmissible (en général) de télécharger des trucs (films, musique ou ce qu'on voudra) au boulot. Chez soi, c'est affaire personnelle, mais au boulot, le réseau d'entreprise n'est pas fait pour ça. Donc, que l'on soit d'accord ou non avec les lois en question, il faut être un peu intelligent et pirater à domicile, pas au bureau. Tsss....


----------



## rizoto (29 Décembre 2011)

bompi a dit:


> Judicieuse remarque, en effet : ils devraient être les premiers "bénéficiaires" de l'admirable logiciel (réservé à Ouinedoze, non ?) qui permet de _prouver_ qu'on est innocent (puisqu'il faut prouver qu'on est innocent...)
> 
> Avant de demander aux autres d'être vertueux, commencer par soi-même.
> 
> Par ailleurs, je trouve inadmissible (en général) de télécharger des trucs (films, musique ou ce qu'on voudra) au boulot. Chez soi, c'est affaire personnelle, mais au boulot, le réseau d'entreprise n'est pas fait pour ça. Donc, que l'on soit d'accord ou non avec les lois en question, il faut être un peu intelligent et pirater à domicile, pas au bureau. Tsss....



J'en discuté avec un responsable info récemment. Il paraît que c'est assez courant.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2011)

C'est clair. En fait, qu'il y ait une petite incartade de temps en temps, c'est humain et gérable au sein d'un (petit) service informatique. Dès que l'organisation se développe ou que l'usage du réseau se généralise, il faut savoir être un peu plus directif/coercitif/ferme/etc. pour éviter que ça dégénère.

Reste que c'est à nos chevaliers blancs de montrer le chemin de la "vertu"... Déjà que nos malheureux PC de bureau croulent sous les logiciels qui empêchent de travailler (surveillance anti-virale et contrôles divers), avec le mouchard en plus, ça promet !


----------



## macinside (29 Décembre 2011)

en tout cas, je me demandes si ils savent géré correctement un DNS au ministères de la culture (hop on fait une  liste noir d'adresse que l'on redirige  )


----------



## JustTheWay (29 Décembre 2011)

L'article manque beaucoup de fond quand même, hadopi ne sélectionne pas les adresses IP de la même manière que le site ... 

Je ne nie pas le fait qu'il y a surement du vrai, mais HADOPI ne s'occupe même pas du téléchargement direct, a du mal avec les torrents, ils s'occupent du plus simple P2P, et bien souvent le plus facilement traçable.

Par contre la question de l'IP comme identifiant est intéressante est bien réel. 

Pour moi le reste c'est juste pour faire parler.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2011)

Oui mais en ces heures creuses (entre dinde de Noël et perte du AAA) c'est agréable, de parler.


----------



## tatouille (29 Décembre 2011)

bompi attention tu vas dire un gros mot: education, en effet, c'est par l'education que l'on fera comprendre aux gens que c'est du vol et que cela penalise aussi les petits; pas seulement les grosses pompes a fric, et je le repete iTunes, app store, n'ont jamais fait autant d'argent, Apple a sauvé universal et sony music

le resultat d'HADOPI: offres VPNs pour quelques euros par ans, serveurs proxy totalement blindées en dedier pour 100 euros (5 copains et hop), resaux peer to peer cryptés: donc c'est pire qu'avant.


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2011)

Ça risque de devenir assez tendu, avec le projet de loi SOPA, chez nos cousins si friands de liberté... Tu nous raconteras ?


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Décembre 2011)

réponse d'hadopi :



> De nombreuses informations circulent  quant à une supposée remise en cause de la fiabilité de ladresse IP  dans le processus de constatation de faits de contrefaçon duvres ou  objets protégés par un droit dauteur ou un droit voisin sur internet.  Ces informations sont totalement fausses.
> 
> De ce que lon en comprend, la méthode utilisée par loutil  concerné se limite à recenser les annonces de partage effectuées sur tel  ou tel « tracker » BitTorrent, autrement dit lassociation dune  adresse IP à un fichier donné. Une telle méthode nest pas à labri  dinjection de fausses informations et nest en aucun cas une méthode de  collecte fiable.
> 
> ...



Logique en même temps ...


----------



## PA5CAL (30 Décembre 2011)

JustTheWay a dit:


> réponse d'hadopi :
> 
> Logique en même temps ...


Je trouve que la réponse fait peur.

Que l'adresse IP ne provienne pas des trackers et que le transfert de fichier soit effectif, c'est vraiment le strict minimum qu'on pouvait attendre.

Qu'ils affirment que rien ne pourrait suggérer une fragilité de leur système et qu'ils trouvent dans cette croyance une preuve indubitable que ce système est fiable, c'est en revanche complètement déplacé. Si cela doit prouver quelque chose, c'est seulement qu'ils sont bien à côté de la plaque, comme on le craignait.

Quand on dit que l'adresse IP n'identifie pas de façon certaine le destinataire des données transférées illégalement, on parle aussi de l'adresse réellement utilisée durant l'opération et présente dans l'entête des paquets. Les exemples et les descriptions de techniques d'usurpation d'adresse me semblent très suffisantes pour jeter le doute sur le bien-fondé des incriminations faisant suites aux téléchargements constatés.


----------



## JustTheWay (30 Décembre 2011)

Je soutiens pas Hadopi, mais avec l'article aussi du figaro il fallait pas en attendre plus ...

Ils ont juste précisé que leurs méthode est différente de celle du site ce qui est totalement logique.

Après je l'ai dis qu'on identifie grâce à l'IP est un vrai problème mais un autre problème survolé dans l'article du figaro ....


----------



## christphe (30 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> *Le ministère de la Culture accusé de piratage
> *


Salut

Je suis sur le réseau culture. Pas au Ministère à Paris, mais en Drac (Direction régional des affaires culturels)en région.
Je me demande bien comment ils se démerdent à Paris pour télécharger en peer to peer, car le réseau est complétement verrouillé au niveau national.
On doit être l'administration la plus censurée.....
Évidemment, on ne peut pas accéder à tout ce qui touche au cul , jeux ...mais aussi à beaucoup de sites commerciaux ainsi que la plupart des sites de téléchargements légaux du genre clubic qui métaient très utiles pour mettre mes macs du boulot à jour.
Par contre on peut accéder a ebay!!!!!!mais le bon coin c'est entre 12h et 14h!!!!
Ce verrouillage existait avant ADOPI.
Ce que je pense,C'est qu'à Paris (pas chez les bouseux comme nous), certain poste n'ont pas ce verrouillage.Ils ne vont quand même pas empêcher F Miterrand d'aller sur le bon coin quand il veut !!


----------



## Raf (30 Décembre 2011)

On se félicite des révolutions du monde arabe, mais on se permet de censurer l'accès à des contenus dans nos belles administrations !

Les sites de l'UMP et du PS sont ils accessibles de 12h à 14h aussi ?


----------



## christphe (30 Décembre 2011)

Raf a dit:


> On se félicite des révolutions du monde arabe, mais on se permet de censurer l'accès à des contenus dans nos belles administrations !
> 
> Les sites de l'UMP et du PS sont ils accessibles de 12h à 14h aussi ?


  Bonne question! et je te rassure, à 12h30 elles sont accessibles! je te tiens au courant pour 14h!

A 14 heures l'UMP et le PS sont toujours accessibles. L'UMP accessible seul...ce serait un peu gros quand même!


----------



## jpmiss (31 Décembre 2011)

christphe a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Je suis sur le réseau culture. Pas au Ministère à Paris, mais en Drac (Direction régional des affaires culturels)en région.
> Je me demande bien comment ils se démerdent à Paris pour télécharger en peer to peer, car le réseau est complétement verrouillé au niveau national.
> ...


Ben en gros y'a 2 cas de figure pour résumer:

1- soit ils ont téléchargé car leur réseau est mal protégé sur certains postes et il y'a donc défaut de sécurisation de la connexion qui est pourtour une obligation légale. 

2 -  soit ils n'ont rien téléchargé ce qui confirme que les adresses IP peuvent être piratés et qui rend caduque cette "preuve" de fraude. 

Ou alors j'ai raté un truc :rateau:


----------



## tatouille (1 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ça risque de devenir assez tendu, avec le projet de loi SOPA, chez nos cousins si friands de liberté... Tu nous raconteras ?



 une vision plus positive, il y a plus de lobbies et en gros Google, Facebook, ICANN, IBM, Apple meme Microsoft, ils ont tous dit: no passara, poubelle

de plus le truc est en total desacord avec le DMCA, tu vas demander a toute l'industrie de changer de procedure?  je crois que cette proposition va mourir d'une mauvaise grippe cet hiver.

aux vues de la situation economique, faire une lois ou les plus grosses capitalisations boursieres de wall street (le NASDAQ c'est eux) disent non, faut etre couillu comme on dit :love: ils ont deja du mal a gerer les 300 punks squatant wall street


----------



## macinside (2 Janvier 2012)

hadopi est mort le 24 décembre, comme quoi les miracles de noel ça existe


----------



## Dos Jones (2 Janvier 2012)

Une année qui commence bien et j'espère qu'en Mars ça continue&#8230;


----------



## DarkMoineau (2 Janvier 2012)

Believe =)


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2012)

C'est quand même un peu ridicule


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> C'est quand même un peu ridicule



C'est surtout n'importe quoi ...

Hadopi est un service public, si il y a pu personne pour diriger est ce vraiment un service public ? 

La réponse n'est pas si simple parce que même doté de prérogative de puissance publique un service public doit être contrôlé et dirigé et les membres nommés par l&#8217;exécutif effectivement. Mais c'est quand même un SP au final.

Alors la question qui se pose c'est en ce moment Hadopi c'est quoi ? 

Et puis petit coup de gueule parce que c'est chiant de lire "Hadopi est morte" , une personne morale ne meurt pas ! En plus d'une faute il y a un contre sens, parce que la fin d'une personne morale c'est la dissolution ou la fusion.

"je n'ai jamais déjeuné avec une personne morale " il aurait dû rajouté qu'il est jamais allé à un enterrement ...

L'absence de direction jette juste un petit doute sur la qualification d'hadopi, et c'est le pire des cas, c'est tout.


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2012)

histoire de leur donner du boulot j'ai envoyer un mail a l'hadopi (un mail chiant :rateau

tous ensemble écrivons a l'hadopi !


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2012)

macinside a dit:


> hadopi est mort le 24 décembre, comme quoi les miracles de noel ça existe



Manqué, elle vie encore.


----------



## boninmi (3 Janvier 2012)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Manqué, elle vie encore.



C'est un concourt d'orthografe-gramaire entre vous ?
En l'occurrence, l'orthographe *vit* serait plus vigoureuse


----------



## Emmanuel94 (3 Janvier 2012)

C'est bon pour le moral 
C'est bon bon ....
:rateau::love::love:
Qui a dit que es cons cela ne savaient jamais s'arrêter..... c'est l'exception qui confirme la règle.

Viva 2012


----------



## DarkMoineau (3 Janvier 2012)

Même pas....


----------



## Mobyduck (3 Janvier 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> C'est un concourt d'orthografe-gramaire entre vous ?
> En l'occurrence, l'orthographe *vit* serait plus vigoureuse



Certes. Si j'avais construit ma phrase autrement (comme ça par exemple : elle est encore en vie), cette mésaventure ne se serait pas produite.

... une prochaine fois.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2012)

LabsHadopi : Livre vert sur les techniques de filtrage (document de travail - V2)


----------



## macinside (3 Janvier 2012)

la bête est toujours vivante ?


----------



## tatouille (3 Janvier 2012)

:casse::casse::casse::rateau:  bon Mireille prenez un chewing-gum, car là ce n'est pas une situation extraordinaire "c'est une faute professionnelle, un dysfonctionnement humain si pas fonctionnaire c'est un coup à finir à l'autre agence ", la seule image que vous donnez chère Mireille; c'est celle de branquignoles, chez vous il y en a qui sont donc payés à se tirer la nouille et ça se voit, point final, donc Mireille quand on a fait pipi dans sa culotte on va se changer, on ne va pas faire un démenti public qui est par ailleurs faux, parce que tout le monde le sent votre hurine, votre ligne de défense/fausses excuses est ridicule.

Mireille vous devriez prendre la porte.


----------



## JustTheWay (3 Janvier 2012)

Personnellement un mec qui titre son article deux fois de suite avec une telle bourde ne m'inspire pas confiance sur ses connaissance juridique. 



> La règle du quorum, évidemment nécessaire, vise à résoudre les  situations pratiques dans lesquelles certains des membres nommés ne  peuvent pas assister aux réunions. Ils peuvent alors envoyer leur  suppléant, également nommés dans le décret de nomination des membres de  l'Hadopi ; et si le suppléant est lui-même absent, la règle du quorum  vise à s'assurer que les décisions peuvent tout de même être prises par  un nombre suffisant de membres présents. C'est une règle de bon sens,  qui évite la paralysie de l'administration à la moindre absence.


Et alors, au pire aucune décision ne peut être prise. Je vois pas toujours pas en quoi "Hadopi est morte" 



> Mais ici l'affaire est bien différente, même si le problème  juridique est purement théorique en l'absence de contestation  judiciaire. Le problème en l'espèce n'est pas que certains membres de  l'Hadopi ne soient pas présents aux réunions, mais que des membres de  l'Hadopi n'existent tout simplement pas. S'il n'y a plus que six membres  à bénéficier d'un mandat, alors la loi qui dit que "_le collège de la Haute Autorité est composé de neuf membres_" n'est plus respectée. Ca n'est pas une question d'interprétation mais de simple lecture de la loi.


Contestation judiciaire ? Tu veux contester quoi ? Il y a pu d'administrateur on ferme ? Tu imagines le bordel si c'était le cas ? 

Première nouvelle. Dans la loi je cherche toujours le "si il y a n'y pas  neuf membres, hadopi est morte". Je sens la mauvaise interprétation de  la loi moi. 



> Lire la loi autrement est hasardeux pour la démocratie. Cela  voudrait dire que le gouvernement pourrait ne jamais valider la  nomination de certains membres, pourvu que le quorum soit atteint.  Imaginez alors le cas où un gouvernement puisse bloquer la nomination  d'une personnalité désignée par le Sénat, qui est aux mains de  l'opposition. Même si ça n'est évidemment pas (souhaitons-le) la raison  du blocage, c'est justement le cas avec les nominations de l'Hadopi.  Outre une personnalité désignée par la Cour des comptes et par le  Conseil d'Etat, le gouvernement doit aussi officialiser la nomination au  collège de l'Hadopi d'une personnalité désignée par le président du  Sénat.


Oui enfin l'avantage d'une API (autorité publique indépendante) c'est la collégialité, si tu l'enlèves c'est un avantage en moins, donc c'est pas dans l'intérêt de l'executif de bloquer les nominations. Et de toute manière c'est le législateur qui l'a crée il peut également très bien lui retirer le statut d'API ... et d'ailleurs se serai une bonne chose ! 

Lexécutif a aucun intérêt à "bloquer" des décrets ....  

Enfin bref rien de nouveau, à part la plus_* grosse connerie juridique *_"Hadopi est morte", c'est totalement stupide cette formulation, même pas drôle, et fausse.


----------



## Emmanuel94 (4 Janvier 2012)

c'est quoi le truc fini ou pas HADOPI ?

C'est un mécanisme crétin qui ne fait que répondre à la bêtise et à l'aveuglement des "artistes" et des ayants droits, qui ont refusé toute évolution technique depuis plus de 20 ans.

Les exemples de business model comme DEEZER, SPOTIFY démontrent bien qu'une offre payante est possible encore faut il s'en donner la peine.

Perso , j'ai un abonnement sur DEEZER et c'est très bien, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'offre pour les films ou les livres qui soit satisfaisante (en quantité, en qualité et en prix), tant que l'offre légale ne sera pas correctement formaté en termes marketing le piratage continuera.


----------



## Average Joe (4 Janvier 2012)

Il existe aussi un autre modèle possible : par exemple j'écoute les Throwing Muses depuis une bonne vingtaine d'années. Le groupe avait plus ou moins disparu en 2003 ; mais depuis internet, Kristin Hersh (leadeuse du groupe et de 50 Foot Wave) propose à tous ceux qui veulent la soutenir de verser 20$ par trimestre, ce qui donne droit à ses news, à des disques gratuits de sa part, en solo ou avec les deux groupes et des places gratuites à ses concerts ( dont je ne peux profiter faute qu'elle tourne par chez nous). J'ai souscrit à ce programme et suis devenu par conséquent un "strange angel" selon ses termes. On peut aussi participer à son forum et échanger directement avec elle et son mari-manager et, bien entendu, les autres aficionados.

Ceci dit, je suis conscient que cela a été rendu possible économiquement par le fait que les Muses étaient connus du temps où ils avaient un maison de disques (le 4AD de la grande époque), ce n'est donc pas généralisable à des jeunes qui débutent, sauf à ce qu'ils parviennent à se faire connaître suffisamment, à force de tournées et de premières parties notamment pour pouvoir s'y mettre aussi. Je me rappelle d'ailleurs que Men At Work, en Australie, vivait très bien sans sortir de disques, rien qu'en faisant des concerts ; c'était même en son temps le plus riche groupe non signé.

Moyennant quoi Hadopi ou pas, il me semble qu'internet n'a fait que mettre en lumière le conflit ou plutôt le caractère artificiel, pouvant être sans cesse remis en cause, du lien entre l'art quel qu'il soit et l'argent. Dixit Thurston Moore, de Sonic Youth : "le téléchargement ne tue pas la musique, il tue l'industrie de la musique". On peut argumenter sans fin sur le sujet, le fait est que l'industrie du disque, avant internet, fonctionnait fort mal si ce n'est pour une poignée d'artistes - plus d'un groupe, à commencer par les Throwing Muses, donc, ne parvenaient plus à en vivre alors que maintenant, malgré des années d'inactivité, ils y arrivent grâce à cette proximité avec leurs fans. Il n'y a aucune raison de chercher à revenir en arrière et espérer maintenir sous perfusion le vieux système. On gagne, à la place, une multiplicité de pratiques qui sont légales ou non suivant les pays et l'état de la règlementation à un moment donné.


----------



## debutante (13 Janvier 2012)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Manqué, elle vie encore.



Je confirme Hadopi est bien vivant. J'ai reçu un de leur avertissement par mail la première semaine de janvier 2012....


----------



## jpmiss (13 Janvier 2012)

debutante a dit:


> Je confirme Hadopi est bien vivant. J'ai reçu un de leur avertissement par mail la première semaine de janvier 2012....



   la loose!


----------



## jpultra (13 Janvier 2012)

debutante a dit:


> Je confirme Hadopi est bien vivant. J'ai reçu un de leur avertissement par mail la première semaine de janvier 2012....



Ne t'en fait pas pour ton courriel débutante, Hadopi joue sur la menace de procédure et comme tu n'as rien à te reprocher, commence par contester le message car il y a beaucoup de faille au niveau de la législation, notamment l'adresse IP ne peut être considérée comme une preuve physique sans compter que la sécurité d'un réseau ne pourra jamais être totalement inviolable.

Micro Hebdo a donc mis au point une lettre de contestation qu'il faudra reprendre pour remplir les zones citées par vos coordonnées et informations.
En plus des éléments que je viens de citer, celle-ci s'appuie aussi sur le fait que c'est à eux d'apporter les preuves nécessaires:
Article 121-1 du Code Pénal: Nul n&#8217;est responsable pénalement que de son propre fait.

Cette lettre devra être envoyée en recommandé avec accusé de réception.

Lien vers le modèle de lettre, format PDF:
http://www.01net.com/genere/article/fichiersAttaches/1287584451-mh_lettre_hadopi1.pdf
*En passant, le VPN existe !*
Bonne journée, c'est juste du soutien


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Janvier 2012)

jpultra a dit:


> Ne t'en fait pas pour ton courriel débutante, Hadopi joue sur la menace de procédure et comme tu n'as rien à te reprocher, commence par contester le message car il y a beaucoup de faille au niveau de la législation, notamment l'adresse IP ne peut être considérée comme une preuve physique sans compter que la sécurité d'un réseau ne pourra jamais être totalement inviolable.
> 
> Micro Hebdo a donc mis au point une lettre de contestation qu'il faudra reprendre pour remplir les zones citées par vos coordonnées et informations.
> En plus des éléments que je viens de citer, celle-ci s'appuie aussi sur le fait que c'est à eux d'apporter les preuves nécessaires:
> ...



Lettre de contestation = poubelle. Par poubelle j'entends même si elle est lu elle n'a aucune valeur, ensuite tu peux pas appliquer du droit pénal à une lettre de recommandation, par contre plus tard tu pourras te servir de ces arguments .

Et surtout, HADOPI (contrairement à la loi création et internet) repose sur du droit civil et non du droit pénal, jusqu'à la coupure en tout cas ...

De toute façon Hadopi c'est une grosse blague.


----------



## Raf (13 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Lettre de contestation = poubelle. Par poubelle j'entends même si elle est lu elle n'a aucune valeur, ensuite tu peux pas appliquer du droit pénal à une lettre de recommandation, par contre plus tard tu pourras te servir de ces arguments .
> 
> Et surtout, HADOPI (contrairement à la loi création et internet) repose sur du droit civil et non du droit pénal, jusqu'à la coupure en tout cas ...
> 
> De toute façon Hadopi c'est une grosse blague.



Heu, je ne suis pas juriste, mais dans le cas d'Hadopi, c'est du droit pénal. Tu n'opposes pas deux parties (2 sociétés, 2 personnes), mais un citoyen face à la loi.

petite explication trouvé rapidos :



> Code pénal : pas de peine sans crime, pas de crime sans loi. Autrement dit, il est impossible de commettre une infraction pénale si celle-ci n'est pas décrite dans une loi, dont le Code pénal est l'expression la plus connue (d'où l'observation ci-dessus qu'il vaut mieux distinguer droit pénal et droit civil).
> 
> Code civil : règle le statut des personnes (filiation, mariage, succession, etc.) et les relations patrimoniales que les personnes établissent entre elles, soit par un acte de volonté (contrat, testament, etc.), soit en raison de la survenance d'un fait (accident, etc.). Pour autant que la norme civile ne soit pas impérative (ne s'impose pas comme étant obligatoire), les personnes peuvent y déroger par des conventions.
> 
> ...


----------



## JustTheWay (13 Janvier 2012)

C'est un peu plus compliqué , et là on parle enfaite du Code de la propriété intellectuelle et il me semble, je ne suis pas certain que hadopi c'est uniquement du pénal. D'ailleurs c'est pas du tout mon domaine.

Mais vu tout ce qu'il y a sur HADOPI j'ai la flemme de faire une sélection.


----------



## tatouille (14 Janvier 2012)

debutante a dit:


> Je confirme Hadopi est bien vivant. J'ai reçu un de leur avertissement par mail la première semaine de janvier 2012....



Now and then I think of when we were together like when you said you felt so happy you could die I told myself that you were right for me, but felt so lonely in your company but that was love and it's an ache I still remember.
 :rateau:

KILL HADOPIPI, BURN THE WITCH AND FUCK YA MIDGET


----------



## bompi (14 Janvier 2012)

Ça se fait, de citer ses sources


----------



## Raf (14 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est un peu plus compliqué , et là on parle enfaite du Code de la propriété intellectuelle et il me semble, je ne suis pas certain que hadopi c'est uniquement du pénal. D'ailleurs c'est pas du tout mon domaine.
> 
> Mais vu tout ce qu'il y a sur HADOPI j'ai la flemme de faire une sélection.



Avec Hadopi, on ne parle jamais de propriété intellectuelle, ce qui sanctionné c'est la non sécurisation de l'accès internet.

C'est tout le schmilbliqu d'ailleurs !


----------



## tatouille (14 Janvier 2012)

:rateau: de toutes les facons moi *adopipi*, je m'en tape pas mal vu que je ne telecharge pas du contenu "illegale" et je ne suis en France qu'une semaine par an, 

je suis juste contre le fait d'etre forcer d'installer un troyan sur mes machines, et oui un *troyan* car cette chose broadcast et forward (publiquement, youpilla c'est la fete du slip, *ne pas utiliser ssh/ftps/tls depuis une telle machine* ) des paquets udp (lookup et lookback  local) qui doivent rester privés  c'est tout le fondement du connexion privée donc c'est bien jolie le discours que je vois sur leur site a propos  de la sécuri&#8224;é... ils mettent a mal les bases du tcp/ip c'est une heresie, ce truc a ete ecri par des punks et c'est assez grave une machine qui tourne ce truc qui expose tes certs... et une machine compromise,* si vous avez fait cette betise changer vos clefs et mots de passe immediatement*

peut etre il faudrait que j'ecrive une petite bafouille officielle a propos de cette fumisterie


----------



## Abd Salam (15 Janvier 2012)

Raf a dit:


> Avec Hadopi, on ne parle jamais de propriété intellectuelle, ce qui sanctionné c'est la non sécurisation de l'accès internet.
> 
> C'est tout le schmilbliqu d'ailleurs !




Ah bon... La *H**aute* *A**utorité *pour la *D**iffusion* des *O**euvres* et la *P**rotection* des droits sur *I**nternet* ne "parle" jamais de la Propriété Intellectuelle ? 

Si vous dites qu'H.A.D.O.P.I. ne parle jamais de droit de la Propriété Intellectuelle, ça doit être vrai. Ou pas.

Le mieux avant d'affirmer quoi que ce soit, ce serait de lire le Code ; non ?



> http://www.legifrance.gouv.fr/affic...9&cidTexte=LEGITEXT000006069414&dateTexte=vig
> 
> Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle
> 
> ...



Après information, il semblerait qu'H.A.D.O.P.I. soit carrément le *C*ode de la *P*ropriété *I*ntellecutelle lui-même (_enfin une sous-section_). Il s'agit donc de Droit civil.

Il semblerait en fait, que les détracteurs de la législation en question se focalise sur la "_non sécurisation de l'accès internet_", en particulier dans l'idée d'avoir des arguments juridiques pour _contester légalement_ le bourrin qu'est la réglementation H.A.D.O.P.I, ça peut donner l'impression qu'H.A.D.O.P.I. se résume au point 3° Une mission de régulation et de veille dans le domaine des mesures techniques de protection.

Ce qui pourrait donner l'impression à travers les médias traditionnels ou autres, que l'H.A.D.O.P.I. se résume à la question des procédés techniques pour identifier les contrevenants... et de savoir si ces procédés sont fiables ou non.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h20 ----------




Emmanuel94 a dit:


> C'est un mécanisme crétin qui ne fait que répondre à la bêtise et à l'aveuglement des "artistes" et des ayants droits, qui ont refusé toute évolution technique depuis plus de 20 ans.



Que de mauvaise foi, tout de même ! il n'y a pas d'aveuglement de la part des artistes, au contraire ! ils voyent bien que beaucoup de monde veut exploiter les "évolutions techniques" pour s'approprier les créations des autres. C'est déjà pas pareil.



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Les exemples de business model comme DEEZER, SPOTIFY démontrent bien qu'une offre payante est possible encore faut il s'en donner la peine.



Le principe même d'H.A.D.O.P.I. est d'inciter les gens de manière préventive et répressive à consulter des oeuvres de manière légale, et seulement légale. _Bref, on se donne la peine_.



Emmanuel94 a dit:


> Perso , j'ai un abonnement sur DEEZER et c'est très bien, mais je n'ai pas trouvé d'offre pour les films ou les livres qui soit satisfaisante (en quantité, en qualité et en prix), tant que l'offre légale ne sera pas correctement formaté en termes marketing le piratage continuera.



Non, rien n'autorise à transgresser la Loi. Encore de la mauvaise foi, et surtout de la mauvaise volonté.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h40 ----------




madaniso a dit:


> Mais tous les créateurs du web l'ont voulu libre et centré sur l'échange !



Certes, l'internet est supposé être libre et centré sur l'échange ; encore faut-il se rappeler et accepter que l'on ne peut *donner* ou *échanger* que ce que l'*on posséde* !
Et que la liberté n'a jamais impliqué de piétiner la liberté des autres !

Cela dit, si la liberté "d'échanger" autorise à échanger/vendre/donner ce qui n'est pas à soi, je suis prêt à vous vendre le Palais de l'Elysée, et vous donner la ville de Perpignan, et qu'on se partage les puits de pétrole iraquien (ah zut ! ça, y'en a déjà qui le font). Pourquoi pas ? on va quand même pas limiter ce droit d'_appropriation_ uniquement aux oeuvres de l'esprit... autant s'_échanger_ des biens meubles ou immeubles, aussi.

Autant pousser le sans-gêne jusqu'au bout !  

Quite à remettre en question le droit de propriété privé (je ne peux disposer des biens _matériels et immatériels_ d'autrui), faut pas le faire qu'à moitié !


----------



## Raf (15 Janvier 2012)

Hadopi ne protège pas les auteurs et les compositeurs, où alors la très faible minorité de ceux-ci qui ont un contrat avec une des grandes sociétés audiovisuelles. Celles là même  qui n'ont pas su s'adapter à l'arrivé du numérique et qui ont fait du lobbying pour créer l'épouvantail qu'est Hadopi.

Je constate simplement, qu'aucune action de l'Hadopi n'a fait gagner de l'argent à un auteur, de même encore aucun internaute n'a vu sa ligne coupée par un juge...


----------



## Abd Salam (15 Janvier 2012)

Raf a dit:


> Hadopi ne protège pas les auteurs et les compositeurs, où alors la très faible minorité de ceux-ci qui ont un contrat avec une des grandes sociétés audiovisuelles. Celles là même  qui n'ont pas su s'adapter à l'arrivé du numérique et qui ont fait du lobbying pour créer l'épouvantail qu'est Hadopi.
> 
> Je constate simplement, qu'aucune action de l'Hadopi n'a fait gagner de l'argent à un auteur, de même encore aucun internaute n'a vu sa ligne coupée par un juge...



Le *C*ode de la *P*ropriété *I*ntellectuelle protège les oeuvres du seul fait qu'elles existent. Toutes les oeuvres.
_Ce n'est donc pas une question de contrat._

Ensuite, pour répondre à votre affirmation de mauvaise foi... les petites et grandes sociétés audiovisuelles ou de l'édition n'ont rien à craindre de l'arrivée du numérique ; ce qu'elles redoutent, ce sont les gens qui volent les créations grâce à l'arrivée du numérique.

Ce n'est donc pas une question d'adaptation au numérique (jolie foutaise), mais une question "_d'adaptation_" au vol.
(_pour dire les choses correctement_, appeler les choses par leur nom)

L'H.A.D.O.P.I. ne sert pas nécessairement à faire gagner de l'argent aux créateurs, mais à lutter contre le vol des créations.
Pour ce qui est des décisions de justice... difficile à dire...

Je ne suis pas totalement d'accord avec l'H.A.D.O.P.I, mais je suis encore moins d'accord avec le vol et la mauvaise foi !

Si on doit contester quelque chose, il faut le faire en toute connaissance de cause, et faire des reproches fondés, et non se permettre de ré-inventer les faits et les comportements des intervenants.
La vérité, c'est que certains veulent disposer librement des créations d'autrui, et c'est la seule chose qui les fait conspuer l'H.A.D.O.P.I et les comportements des "majors".


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> La vérité, c'est que certains veulent disposer librement des créations d'autrui


Pour certains, il y a peut-être beaucoup de ça. Mais leur point de vue n'est pas si indéfendable que ça. Il suffit de se rappeler que, contrairement à la propriété des biens matériels, celle des biens immatériels est assez récente, et que c'est une invention de marchands basée sur le profit, qui débouche aujourd'hui principalement sur un racket généralisé soutenu par les autorités au bénéfice des plus puissants (c'est un créateur de nombreuses uvres de l'esprit, largement utilisées mais dont il ne profite pas, qui te le dit). On en reviendra peut-être un jour.

Et pour rappel, concernant les uvres de l'esprit, il ne s'agit pas de vol (le propriétaire n'est pas dépossédé de l'objet). Il s'agit seulement de contrefaçon (copie sans accord commercial ni autorisation légale).


----------



## Abd Salam (15 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> *Pour certains*, il y a peut-être beaucoup de ça. Mais leur point de vue n'est pas si indéfendable que ça. Il suffit de se rappeler que, contrairement à la propriété des biens matériels, celle des biens immatériels est assez récente, et que c'est une invention de marchands basée sur le profit, qui débouche aujourd'hui principalement sur un racket généralisé soutenu par les autorités au bénéfice des plus puissants (c'est un créateur de nombreuses uvres de l'esprit, largement utilisées mais dont il ne profite pas, qui te le dit). On en reviendra peut-être un jour.
> 
> Et pour rappel, concernant les uvres de l'esprit, il ne s'agit pas de vol (le propriétaire n'est pas dépossédé de l'objet). Il s'agit seulement de contrefaçon (copie sans accord commercial ni autorisation légale).



Pour certains, il n'y a que ça ! 

Et j'ai bien peur, mais là, je reconnais que c'est moins factuel, que pour tous les autres, il n'y a une grande part de malhonnêteté, _et peut-être dans une moindre mesure autre chose en plus_.

La propriété des idées n'est pas si récente que ça, par contre. Mais c'est pas un point important, passons.
Tu crois que le droit de propriété sur les biens matériels n'est pas une histoire de profit, et dont les plus puissants bénéficent plus que les "petites gens" ?

Cela ne légitime aucune transgression -être soi-même un transgresseur, c'est ne plus être en mesure de faire la leçon à quiconque- ! pas non plus de pseudo-argumentaires fondés sur le principe du jetage de bébé avec l'eau du bain.
Car s'il fallait jeter un principe à cause des pires profiteurs, on n'a pas fini ! et on règle rien ! au contraire, je suis certain que ceux à qui ça profiterait le plus serait justement ceux que certains veulent conspuer. On n'avance pas.

On peut parler de vol... car *il s'agit* bien *de vol*. On n'est pas obligé de parler de la qualification pénal des faits, et de tout formuler exactement selon le jargon juridique.

Qu'on vienne pas me raconter que les "voleurs" pose un acte politique quand ils récupérent un film ou qu'ils captent une photo, qu'il pirate un logiciel ou quoi que ce soit d'autres ! au moment, où ils profitent d'une création, c'est uniquement récupérer l'oeuvre qui les intéresse... après, longtemps après, vient la justification plus ou moins oiseuses !

En clair, ce sont de vrais voleurs _qui prétendent voler d'autres voleurs_ ! rien à voir avec une histoire de robin des bois contre des vilains... mais rien que des profiteurs contre d'autres profiteurs.
A les écouter, voilà à quoi cela se résume, dans le meilleur des cas ! si on tient compte de l'objection fallacieuse "ça ne profite qu'aux puissants".

Cela dit,  je serais ravi de lire de vrais arguments des points de vue défendables...


----------



## Average Joe (15 Janvier 2012)

Pa5cal : + 100000
Chacun son truc mais il y a téléchargement et téléchargement. En fait on peut aussi le faire avec par exemple des concerts qui n'ont jamais été commercialisés en CD, DVD ou autre. Donc certes l'artiste peut s'en plaindre ou ne pas s'en plaindre.
Du genre : un internaute a mis en ligne la vidéo V2 du _De-Luxe_ de Lush. Warner, comme d'habitude a fait pression sur Youtube et a fait couper le son. Réaction des auteurs (Miki et Emma) : elles se sont plaintes ici et là de la réaction de Warner d'autant que WB n'a *aucun* droit sur cette production (leur contrat avec eux s'arrêtait à la distribution des disques aux States et au Japon), résultat, Youtube a remis le son. Et le label 4AD, qui, lui, dispose _effectivement _des droits sur cette chanson et le reste du catalogue du groupe, s'est contenté de poster à son tour la première version de la vidéo.


----------



## Abd Salam (15 Janvier 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Chacun son truc mais il y a téléchargement et téléchargement. En fait on peut aussi le faire avec par exemple des concerts qui n'ont jamais été commercialisés en CD, DVD ou autre. Donc certes l'artiste peut s'en plaindre ou ne pas s'en plaindre.



Mais la liberté de diffuser n'appartiennent qu'aux artistes ! personne n'a à décider à leur place !
_que les tiers aient sincèrement ou pas les meilleurs intentions du monde._

Il y a donc bien qu'une seule forme de télèchargement, qui consiste à s'approprier ce qui n'est pas à soi = du vol.



Average Joe a dit:


> Du genre : un internaute a mis en ligne la vidéo V2 du _De-Luxe_ de Lush. Warner, comme d'habitude a fait pression sur Youtube et a fait couper le son. Réaction des auteurs (Miki et Emma) : elles se sont plaintes ici et là de la réaction de Warner d'autant que WB n'a aucun droit sur cette production (leur contrat avec eux s'arrêtait à la distribution des disques aux States et au Japon), résultat, Youtube a remis le son. Et le label 4AD, qui, lui, dispose _effectivement _des droits sur cette chanson et le reste du catalogue du groupe, s'est contenté de poster à son tour la première version de la vidéo.



Faudrait tout de même savoir... Warner avait des droits "partiels" ou aucun droit ? à priori, ils étaient largement fondé à agir, dans la mesure où le net n'a pas de frontière ; _à moins que Youtube ne soit pas un site consultable au States et au Japon, mais j'en doute fortement_.

Pour le reste, s'il y a litige, c'est entre les ayants-droits... c'est leur affaire. C'est à eux de voir comment ils partagent l'exploitation des droits, et les conséquences du partage.

Et ça ne peut en aucun cas servir à justifier de blâmer la législation ou ceux qui l'utilisent.


----------



## PA5CAL (15 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> La propriété des idées n'est pas si récente que ça, par contre. Mais c'est pas un point important, passons.


Au contraire, la propriété intellectuelle* sous la forme que nous connaissons aujourd'hui est assez récente. Et c'est un point très important.

Le droit fondamental à la propriété qui est cité dans l'article deux de la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen de 1789 ne faisait pas référence à cette propriété-là.

* d'ailleurs, le terme « propriété intellectuelle » a moins de 50 ans.


Abd Salam a dit:


> Tu crois que le droit de propriété sur les biens matériels n'est pas une histoire de profit, et dont les plus puissants bénéficent plus que les "petites gens" ?


Le problème d'un bien matériel, c'est qu'une seule personne peut la détenir matériellement à un moment donné. Ce n'est pas le cas d'un bien immatériel, qui peut être partagé simultanément par un nombre illimité de gens sans que personne n'en soit privé.

La propriété des biens matériels donne avant tout au propriétaire le droit de garder son bien afin d'en profiter. Il peut le louer s'il le souhaite, mais ce n'est pas une obligation, et encore moins le cas général.

La propriété des biens immatériels donne principalement à la personne déclarée propriétaire le droit de réclamer de l'argent (voire d'imposer une interdiction) à toute autre personne qui souhaite profiter de biens immatériels suffisamment similaires au sien.


Par ailleurs, on aurait pu s'attendre à ce que le principe d'une « juste contrepartie » à la création d'une &#339;uvre de l'esprit se réalise dans la rémunération du travail effectué pour cette création, comme c'est d'ailleurs le cas pour l'immense majorité des créateurs, qui sont salariés (bref, généralement des « petites gens », comme tu dis).

Or, dans les faits, l'&#339;uvre immatérielle donne droit au versement d'une rente (c'est-à-dire d'une rémunération en l'absence de travail), notamment à destination des « ayant-droits » (c'est-à-dire de personnes généralement étrangères à la création l'&#339;uvre), et sur une durée abusivement longue (dépassant très largement le temps nécessaire à une juste rétribution et à un retour sur investissement, et bien souvent au-delà du décès de l'auteur).




Abd Salam a dit:


> On peut parler de vol... car *il s'agit* bien *de vol*. On n'est pas obligé de parler de la qualification pénal des faits, et de tout formuler exactement selon le jargon juridique.


Et pourquoi pas parler de crime ou d'assassinat pendant qu'on y est ? Certains se plaisent déjà à parler de « pirates »...

Les mots ont un sens qui est important pour juger des faits. Et la contrefaçon n'est pas le vol. Si tu ne faisais pas l'amalgame, je ne pense pas que tu tiendrais des propos aussi véhéments.

( Dans le même ordre d'idée, pour les &#339;uvres de l'esprit on ne doit pas non plus parler de « vente », mais de « concession de licence ». Le pékin qui pense « acheter » un film, une chanson, un roman ou un logiciel n'en devient pas propriétaire. Il obtient seulement le droit d'en jouir, droit qui pourrait d'ailleurs lui être retiré à tout moment. )

... Ou alors on pourrait tous se laisser aller à utiliser le vocabulaire qui convient mieux à nos envies, nos humeurs et nos préjugés... Par exemple, on pourrait cesser de dire qu'on « _achète un titre_ » et prendre à la place l'habitude de dire qu'on « _cède au racket des Majors_ ». Si on le faisait, je pense qu'on en viendrait certainement assez vite à modifier les lois et la façon dont on organise l'accès à la culture dans notre pays.

Mais actuellement, c'est le mot « vol » qu'on met dans la bouche des gens. Va savoir pourquoi... 


Et pour ce qui est du respect de la loi et de la morale... Sais-tu qu'en France, conformément à un texte toujours en vigueur aujourd'hui, les femmes n'ont toujours pas le droit de porter de pantalon (sauf si elles tiennent une bicyclette ou un cheval  ). Comment qualifierais-tu donc ce « crime » ?


----------



## Raf (15 Janvier 2012)

Je crois que l'on vient de tomber sur un bon troll ! Hahaha ! ;-)


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Le problème d'un bien matériel, c'est qu'une seule personne peut la détenir matériellement à un moment donné. Ce n'est pas le cas d'un bien immatériel, qui peut être partagé simultanément par un nombre illimité de gens sans que personne n'en soit privé.



Là, je constate que ton envie de diaboliser le principe de "propriété des idées" t'empêche de voir qu'il y a les mêmes conséquences au sujet de la possession des biens matériels !
Pourtant, reconnaître les situations monopolistiques et/ou de rentes dans les cas de possessions matériels n'ôtaient rien à ton "raisonnement".



PA5CAL a dit:


> La propriété des biens immatériels donne principalement à la personne déclarée propriétaire le droit de réclamer de l'argent (voire d'imposer une interdiction) à toute autre personne qui souhaite profiter de biens immatériels suffisamment similaires au sien.
> 
> 
> Par ailleurs, on aurait pu s'attendre à ce que le principe d'une «juste contrepartie» à la création d'une &#339;uvre de l'esprit se réalise dans la rémunération du travail effectué pour cette création, comme c'est d'ailleurs le cas pour l'immense majorité des créateurs, qui sont salariés (bref, généralement des «petites gens», comme tu dis).
> ...



On a le droit de débattre des points qui constitue la législation...

Il faut juste qu'un droit ne soit pas jugé comme abusif, parceque c'est le droit de quelqu'un d'autre.
_Je ne dis pas que c'est ce que tu fais, j'émets une réflexion général dans l'idée de débattre._



PA5CAL a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas parler de crime ou d'assassinat pendant qu'on y est ? Certains se plaisent déjà à parler de «pirates»...
> 
> Les mots ont un sens qui est important pour juger des faits. Et la contrefaçon n'est pas le vol. Si tu ne faisais pas l'amalgame, je ne pense pas que tu tiendrais des propos aussi véhéments.



Tu n'as nullement besoin de caricaturer ma pensée pour me contredire.

Et NON, mes propos ne sont pas véhéments : mon opinion est juste différente du la tienne.



PA5CAL a dit:


> ... Ou alors on pourrait tous se laisser aller à utiliser le vocabulaire qui convient mieux à nos envies, nos humeurs et nos préjugés... Par exemple, on pourrait cesser de dire qu'on «_achète un titre_» et prendre à la place l'habitude de dire qu'on «_cède au racket des Majors_». Si on le faisait, je pense qu'on en viendrait certainement assez vite à modifier les lois et la façon dont on organise l'accès à la culture dans notre pays.
> 
> Mais actuellement, c'est le mot «vol» qu'on met dans la bouche des gens. Va savoir pourquoi...



Je n'emplois pas un vocabulaire en fonction de préférences personnelles... mais comme je l'ai dit, parceque la contrefaçon, c'est du vol.
Je l'ai déjà écrit : On n'est pas obligé de parler de la qualification pénal des faits, et de tout formuler exactement selon le jargon juridique, d'une part.

Et le plus important n'est pas de savoir comment on vole (qualification pénale des faits  :_contrefaçon_), mais s'il y a vol :

- s'approprier des droits,

- prétendre que parcequ'un bien est immatériel, on peut s'en approprier illégitimement un "exemplaire".

- et dans l'esprit des gens, comme tu le dis toi-même, il y a bien "appropriation".



PA5CAL a dit:


> Et pour ce qui est du respect de la loi et de la morale... Sais-tu qu'en France, conformément à un texte toujours en vigueur aujourd'hui, les femmes n'ont toujours pas le droit de porter de pantalon (sauf si elles tiennent une bicyclette ou un cheval  ). Comment qualifierais-tu donc ce «crime» ?



Je dirais que cette loi n'est plus en vigueur... cela dit, vu que tu te targues de respecter scrupuleusement le sens des mots, tu pourrais éviter de faire l'erreur (_grave ?_) d'appeler «crime» une infraction au Code civil.
(_un crime étant la forme la plus grave d'infraction au Code  pénal_)

Et toujours dans le cadre de la rigueur et de la précision... tu fais allusion à loi du 26 Brumaire an IX qui interdit aux femmes de s'_habiller en homme_.
Ce n'est pas seulement la loi que tu cites qui est tombée en désuétude, c'est carrément le sens des éléments qui caractérisent l'énoncer même de l'article de loi qui n'existe plus.

Et pardessus le marché, en cas de poursuite _si quelqu'un voulait exhumer cette loi_, une femme pourrait plaider l'*error communis facit jus*... c'est à dire que lorsque l'erreur _de bonne foi_ devient la norme, le juge doit se prononcer non plus en fonction de ce que dit la loi, mais en fonction de l'erreur communément admise comme étant la loi par le grand public : "l'erreur fonde mon droit".
_Il appartenait à la puissance public de s'opposer en temps et en heure à ce qu'une erreur de droit ne devienne un usage._ En plus clair, la loi qui oblige les femmes à s'habiller selon les normes féminines _en vigueur_ est abrogée _de facto_.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Là, je constate que ton envie de diaboliser le principe de "propriété des idées" t'empêche de voir qu'il y a les mêmes conséquences au sujet de la possession des biens matériels !


Je ne parlais pas des conséquences possibles et non systématiques, mais du principe fondamental.




Abd Salam a dit:


> Je n'emplois pas un vocabulaire en fonction de préférences personnelles... mais comme je l'ai dit, parceque la contrefaçon, c'est du vol.
> 
> Je l'ai déjà écrit : On n'est pas obligé de parler de la qualification pénal des faits, et de tout formuler exactement selon le jargon juridique, d'une part. (...)


Dans le même ordre d'idée, pour reprendre une vieille citation, la propriété c'est aussi du vol. Si l'on exclut le fait que la législation la protège au lieu de la combattre, ça revient au même. Dans ta définition, il suffit de considérer différemment le mot « illégitimement ».



Abd Salam a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si cette loi est toujours en vigueur... cela dit, vu que tu te targues de respecter scrupuleusement le sens des mots, tu pourrais éviter de faire l'erreur (_grave ?_) d'appeler «crime» une infraction au Code civil.
> (_un crime étant la forme la plus grave d'infraction du Code  pénal_)


Ce n'est pas sans raison que j'ai mis « crime » entre guillemets. 

Et cette loi est bien toujours en vigueur. On a d'ailleurs encore fait il y a huit ans une tentative pour la faire abroger, mais qui n'a pas abouti.


Mon but n'est pas ici de défendre ni d'encourager la contrefaçon, mais de défendre le débat sur la propriété intellectuelle qui s'embourbe depuis des années dans le lavage de cerveau prodigué de ceux qui abusent de ce droit, et relancer celui traitant plus particulièrement du numérique et d'Internet, qui a été enterré à la hâte par le gouvernement avec les lois LOPPSI et HADOPI. Il me semble que les prochains scrutins nationaux sont une bonne occasion d'en reparler.

Car la contrefaçon n'est pas le vol, même si c'est aujourd'hui un délit dans notre pays.

La législation qui s'y rapporte est indépendante de celle qui se rapporte au vol, et il est parfaitement possible de retoquer ou de faire évoluer la première sans toucher à la seconde.

Mon clin d'oeil à propos du pantalon des femmes rappelle simplement que le délit découle de la loi, et que la loi découle de choix de société qui sont faits en fonction des m&#339;urs et de l'équilibre des pouvoirs à une époque donnée. Bref, ce qui est aujourd'hui formellement interdit peut très bien demain être toléré, voire devenir la norme.

Contrairement à la question de la propriété matérielle et du vol, la question de la propriété intellectuelle et de la contrefaçon est avant tout une question de gros sous, et il n'est pas exclus qu'elle puisse un jour être réglée d'une façon très différente, et qu'on soit alors autorisé à télécharger tout ce qu'on veut sans retenue sur Internet, afin d'accéder enfin à notre droit fondamental à la culture (&#339;uvres littéraires et artistiques) et aux moyens techniques permettant notre survie (brevets) sans se faire racketter par les marchands.


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce n'est pas sans raison que j'ai mis «crime» entre guillemets.
> 
> Et cette loi est bien toujours en vigueur. On a d'ailleurs encore fait il y a huit ans une tentative pour la faire abroger, mais qui n'a pas abouti.



Tu aurais dû mettre le terme "infraction" entre guillemet, et non le mot "crime".

Et non, cette loi n'est plus en vigueur... comme je l'ai démontré, il ne suffit pas qu'une loi soit toujours inscrite dans le Code pénal ou le Code civil pour être toujours en vigueur.
C'est même parceque cette loi n'est plus en vigueur que beaucoup de parlementaires n'ont pas voulu se fatiguer en s'attelant à de vaines procédures qui servent à amuser à la galerie en martelant un symbole, jugeant que la *désuétude* était un arrêt de mort suffisant pour cette loi.

Je sais que régulièrement des militants se servent de cette article de loi désuet pour faire du tintamarre, et il me semble que la dernière occasion médiatisée remonte à 2 ou 3 ans.



---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h54 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h45 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne parlais pas des conséquences possibles et non systématiques, mais du principe fondamental.



je parlais aussi du principe fondamental.



PA5CAL a dit:


> Mon clin d'oeil à propos du pantalon des femmes rappelle simplement que le délit découle de la loi, et que la loi découle de choix de société qui sont faits en fonction des murs et de l'équilibre des pouvoirs à une époque donnée. Bref, ce qui est aujourd'hui formellement interdit peut très bien demain être toléré, voire devenir la norme.



Nous sommes d'accord. Et c'est pour ça que j'expliquais que les lois changent (_en détaillant même un ou deux moyens qui permettent de faire évoluer le droit_)... et que j'écrivais qu'on peut en débattre (ce qui implique de dire pourquoi on est _pour_ ou _contre_)



PA5CAL a dit:


> Contrairement à la question de la propriété matérielle et du vol, la question de la propriété intellectuelle et de la contrefaçon est avant tout une question de gros sous, et il n'est pas exclus qu'elle puisse un jour être réglée d'une façon très différente, et qu'on soit alors autorisé à télécharger tout ce qu'on veut sans retenue sur Internet, afin d'accéder enfin à notre droit fondamental à la culture (uvres littéraires et artistiques) et aux moyens techniques permettant notre survie (brevets).



Je répéte mon point de vue : la propriété matériel est également avant tout une histoire de gros sous !

Une création privée ne devient le bien de tous, "la culture", que lorsqu'elle tombe dans le domaine public. Attends de voir les lois changer avant d'affirmer qu'avoir accès aux créations d'autrui est "notre droit fondamental à la culture".



PA5CAL a dit:


> Dans le même ordre d'idée, pour reprendre une vieille citation, la propriété c'est aussi du vol. Si l'on exclut le fait que la législation la protège au lieu de la combattre, ça revient au même. Dans ta définition, il suffit de considérer différemment le mot «illégitimement».



J'ai bien limité ma formulation à affirmer que toutes formes d'appropriation _abusive_ est du vol. Tu ne parles donc pas de "ma définition", ni du même "ordre d'idée".

Et j'ai écrit que toutes formes de propriété est une forme de rente.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Tu aurais dû mettre le terme "infraction" entre guillemet, et non le mot "crime".
> 
> Et non, cette loi n'est plus en vigueur... comme je l'ai démontré, il ne suffit pas qu'une loi soit toujours inscrite dans le Code pénal ou le Code civil pour être toujours en vigueur.
> 
> Je sais que régulièrement des militants se servent de cette article de loi désuet pour faire du tintamarre, et il me semble que la dernière occasion médiatisée remonte plutôt à 2 ou 3 ans.


Si j'ai écrit « crime » en le mettant entre guillemets, c'est parce que justement ça n'est pas un. Tout comme la contrefaçon n'est pas non plus le vol. Désolé si mes figures de style ne te parlent pas...

Pareil pour l'exemple du pantalon, et qu'importe l'état actuel de cette loi. Ce qui est important et qu'on doit retenir, c'est le fond de la question, que j'ai rappelé à la fin de mon dernier commentaire. Le fait qu'un acte constitue ou non une infraction n'est que la fin d'une chaîne dont *nos choix de société* constitue le premier maillon.

Et comme aujourd'hui HADOPI et tout ce qui va avec n'a pas vraiment la quote et paraît techniquement inadapté...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h59 ----------




Abd Salam a dit:


> Je répéte mon point de vue : la propriété matériel est également avant tout une histoire de gros sous !


Si tu ne vois la propriété que sous l'angle commercial, je te plains... 

Si tu as une montre, le droit de propriété matérielle te permet de la conserver afin de pouvoir y lire l'heure quand tu veux. Si tu as une maison, le droit de propriété matérielle te permet d'en jouir sans qu'un squatter vienne occuper ton espace. Le droit de propriété matérielle protège avant tout contre la *privation* du bien (le vol) par autrui. Je ne vois pas d'affaire de gros sous là-dedans. Qu'on puisse après faire commerce des biens matériels, ça n'est qu'une conséquence, pas un fondement.


Le droit de propriété intellectuelle, c'est celui qui t'empêche de chanter une chanson à la fête de l'école si tu n'as pas *payé* la SACEM, qui t'empêche d'utiliser une solution technique si tu n'as pas *payé* une licence parce qu'un petit malin à l'autre bout du monde a eu la même que toi, mais a déposé un brevet juste avant toi. Le droit de propriété intellectuelle impose, par une *privation* par défaut, l'accès rémunéré à une abstraction, qu'on pourrait par nature partager.


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si tu ne vois la propriété que sous l'angle commercial, je te plains...



Quand je parle de propriété, je pensais bien évidemment à la "richesse/valeur" que représente le bien possédé, et au fait que le droit de propriété est opposable à tous.    
La jouissance d'un bien est la première forme de rente.

Et je faisais également allusion au fait que celui qui ne posséde rien, peut de la même manière réfuter le principe de propriété, car il n'y a aucune raison que quelqu'un bénéficie d'une maison et des avantages d'un petit potager, alors que celui qui n'a rien, n'a qu'à sucer les cailloux, exposé aux intempéries.

Les ressources seraient-elles par nature moins "partageables" que l'_abstraction_ qui est moins essentiel que la nourriture ?

Le concept de propriété est en soi une question de "gros sous". On ne se battrait pas tant que ça pour les histoires de biens et de notions de propriété, si cela ne comportait aucun avantage "stratégique" !

Le droit de propriété sur les biens matériels est ce qui m'empêche de me nourrir des produits du jardin de mon voisin, quand le droit de propriété intellectuelle m'empêche de chanter une chanson à la fête de l'école...

J'espère que j'ai mieux réussi à t'expliquer pourquoi je vois pas les choses comme toi... et surtout pourquoi je ne mets pas le droit de propriété sur les biens matériels à part.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Les ressources seraient-elles par nature moins "partageables" que l'abstraction qui est moins essentiel que la nourriture ?


Foncièrement *OUI*. Et c'est le fond de mon propos.

Si la propriété matérielle existe, c'est justement parce que dans le monde réel *l'ubiquité est impossible*, et que par conséquent la possession matérielle est forcément *exclusive*. C'est pour régler socialement la réalisation de cette exclusivité naturelle que le droit de propriété matérielle a été instauré. C'est une question qui date de plusieurs millénaires, certainement bien avant l'invention de la monnaie.






Partage d'un enfant par Salomon​
A contrario, les abstractions possèdent naturellement cette propriété d'ubiquité. Qu'elles soient simples ou très élaborées, elles peuvent être en plusieurs lieux à la fois et reproduites à volonté sans jamais rien ôter à ceux qui les émettent (quand je passe un chanson de Johnny Hallyday hors de sa présence, je doute que ce dernier s'en aperçoive).

Si la propriété immatérielle existe, c'est dans le but de générer un profit pour l'émetteur (en principe, mais souvent pour d'autres en pratique) au moment du partage, ou d'empêcher l'émergence d'abstractions trop similaires. Elle est historiquement assez récente, et liée principalement à l'économie de marché moderne.


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Foncièrement *OUI*. Et c'est le fond de mon propos.
> 
> Si la propriété matérielle existe, c'est justement parce que dans le monde réel *l'ubiquité est impossible*, et que par conséquent la possession matérielle est forcément *exclusive*. C'est pour régler socialement la réalisation de cette exclusivité naturelle que le droit de propriété matérielle a été instauré. C'est une question qui date de plusieurs millénaires.



Foncièrement NON, si la propriété existe, c'est parceque la richesse des uns est la pauvreté des autres.
Et si cette exclusivité est naturelle, c'est parceque la survie des uns se fait aux dépens des autres.

Et je rajoute...  on peut remplacer ton concept "*d'ubiquité*" _pour l'immatériel_, par le fait qu'il n'y ait aucune raison qu'un individus posséde matériellement plus que ce dont il a essentiellement besoin, _concernant les biens matériels_.

Pourquoi mon voisin aurait 10 arbres fruitiers quand j'en ai pas même un seul ? son intérêt essentiel ne serait pas lésé s'il devait partager... et ne garder qu'un arbre fruitier ou deux !

Tout ce que tu veux mettre en avant pour tenter de présenter la propriété sur les créations de l'esprit comme particuliers, peut s'appliquer aux biens matériels.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Foncièrement NON, si la propriété existe, c'est parceque la richesse des uns est la pauvreté des autres.
> Et si cette exclusivité est naturelle, c'est parceque la survie des uns se fait aux dépens des autres.
> 
> Et je rajoute... on peut remplacer ton concept "d'ubiquité" pour l'immatériel, par le fait qu'il n'y ait aucune raison qu'un individus posséde matériellement plus que ce dont il a essentiellement besoin, concernant les biens matériels.


Pour rappel, ubiquité = possibilité pour un objet d'être à deux endroits différents au même moment.

C'est une raison très suffisante pour que les uns ne puissent pas posséder ce que les autres possèdent, sans faire appel à des considérations de sciences sociales. Là il s'agit seulement de physique, tout bêtement.


Abd Salam a dit:


> Tout ce que tu veux mettre en avant pour tenter de présenter la propriété sur les créations de l'esprit comme particuliers, peut s'appliquer aux biens matériels.


Bien sûr que non.

La différence, qui est de taille, c'est que le partage matériel se réaliser sous la forme d'une *perte*, alors que le partage d'une abstraction est sa *multiplication* (et le non-paiement d'une contrepartie seulement l'absence d'un profit _supplémentaire_).

Si je partage les 10 arbres fruitiers de mon voisin, on n'aura que 5 arbres chacun. Si on les partage avec les 2 millions d'habitants que compte Paris et qu'on n'a que ça à manger, tout le monde mourra de faim, mon voisin le premier.

Si je partage les 10 chansons de mon voisin, on aura chacun ces 10 chansons. Si on les partage avec les 2 millions de parisiens, tout ce monde aura les 10 chansons. Et il n'en restera à mon voisin pas moins que si personne n'avait rien eu.


Avec les biens immatériels, la richesse des uns pourrait faire également la richesse des autres, ce qui n'est pas possible avec les biens matériels.


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si je partage les 10 chansons de mon voisin, on aura chacun ces 10 chansons. Si on les partage avec les 2 millions de parisiens, tout ce monde aura les 10 chansons. Et il n'en restera à mon voisin pas moins que si personne n'avait rien eu.
> 
> Avec les biens immatériels, la richesse des uns pourrait faire également la richesse des autres, ce qui n'est pas possible avec les biens matériels.



Biensûr que non.
Le non-paiment d'une contrepartie provoque une annulation totale de richesse. Cela ôte toute valeur marchande ou morale à ce qui n'est ni rare ni réservé.
_Le propriétaire des droits ne pourra ni frimer dans sa belle voiture de luxe, ni se payer à manger grâce à sa création. A terme, c'est la mort de toute l'industrie y compris les branches connexes.
Avec quel argent va-t-on s'acheter le matériel du studio d'enregistrement ?
Combien de pauvres concepteurs de voitures de luxe vont se retrouver au chômage ?..._

Le partage des droits des créateurs appauvris tout le monde... encore une fois, c'est pareil, qu'il s'agisse des droits de propriété intellectuelle et de propriété matérielle !

je pense qu'on peut continuer comme ça, encore longtemps.  

Bref, l'aspect "_immatériel_" des créations ne doit pas servir à justifier que l'on puisse en déposséder les propriétaires.
J'ai bien compris que pour vous, le côté _intangible_ change tout... mais j'adhère pas.

C'est un super "argument" pour complaire à ceux qui sont contres le Code de la Propriété Intellectuelle -et H.A.D.O.P.I. en particulier-, mais ça ne convainc pas les gens qui ne sont pas à-priori contre la propriété privé appliquée aux oeuvres de l'esprit.

Un autre argument ?... d'autres arguments à proposer ?...


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Janvier 2012)

Moi je trouve les arguments de Pascal5 bien convaincants.

C'est peut-être des idées socialistes, peut-être que partage et gratuité ne sont que d'autres mots pour dire gauche ou communiste, mais moi j'y vois plutôt le progrès par l'accès de tous a la culture. 

A moins d'être un parasite de la SACEM ou rentier/héritier comment on peut défendre un système qui verse une rente a vie, et au delà pour ce qui n'est jamais qu'une chanson de cinq minutes que l'on peut enregistrer aujourd'hui avec l'aide d'un micro, d'un ou deux instruments, un ordi et un logiciel, alors qu'il a été accepté que une &#339;uvre de plusieurs millions de R&D ne serait protégée par brevet que 10 ans? 


Les droits d'auteurs ont pris une dimension intolérable, menant a la naissance de véritables parasites qui veulent a tout prix conserver leur privilège, créant une sorte d'aristocratie moderne.


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est peut-être des idées socialistes, peut-être que partage et gratuité ne sont que d'autres mots pour dire gauche ou communiste, mais moi j'y vois plutôt le progrès par l'accès de tous a la culture.
> 
> A moins d'être un parasite de la SACEM ou rentier/héritier comment on peut défendre un système qui verse une rente a vie, et au delà pour ce qui n'est jamais qu'une chanson de cinq minutes que l'on peut enregistrer aujourd'hui avec l'aide d'un micro, d'un ou deux instruments, un ordi et un logiciel, alors qu'il a été accepté que une &#339;uvre de plusieurs millions de R&D ne serait protégée par brevet que 10 ans ?



Tout le monde veut conserver ses privilèges à tout prix, et partager les droits des autres. C'est la forme de socialisme _factuel_ la plus partagée. (_Tiens, du_ partage, _v'là qui devrait faire plaisir à_ PA5CAL   _ je plaisante_)

Tant mieux pour ceux qui en tirent profit _du droit d'auteur_.

Ensuite, y'a pas de raison de jeter le bébé avec l'eau du bain, au pire, réduire la durée où les droits sont réservés... mais pourquoi conspuer la totalité du principe ?

Parcequ'on N'est PAS un ayant-droit ?


P.S. : La grosse faiblesse du socialisme/communisme sincère, c'est que l'immense majorité des gens veulent être riches, pas qu'on leur promette qu'il n'y aura plus de riches  ... à la limite, ils veulent bien que l'on confisque la richesse des autres _en aparté_ tant que les riches sont la locomotive de l'économie... bon d'accord, en ce moment, c'est plutôt l'économie qui est la locomotive des seuls riches.


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2012)

Et toi, qui es-tu ?!...


----------



## DarkMoineau (16 Janvier 2012)

L'humain est contraire du communisme, c'est certain. Ce que je vois c'est que si tout travail mérite salaire, il ne devrait pas y avoir de différence entre les &#339;uvres de l'esprit que sont les brevets non utilisés, les brevets sur des produits manufacturés, et une musique ou un film. 10 ans après création de l'&#339;uvre ça suffirait largement. 75 ans après la mort c'est trop. 

Oh et puis, vous croyez pas que les maisons de disque, qui ne sont qu'un épiphénomène, ne font que chercher a devenir célèbre alors que l'informatique et Internet les rendent facultatives?


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Oh et puis, vous croyez pas que les maisons de disque, qui ne sont qu'un épiphénomène, ne font que chercher a devenir célèbre alors que l'informatique et Internet les rendent facultatives?



Reste à expliquer et démontrer en quoi, l'internet rend les maisons de disques facultatives ?...

Je pense que dans le "meilleur" des cas, il y aura un autre intermédiaire, ou le même intermédiaire avec un autre nom.

Concevoir de la musique, c'est un métier ; diffuser la musique est un autre métier.
Concevoir des films, les réaliser sont des métiers ; les produire, les diffuser en sont des autres.

Je ne vois pas en quoi l'internet rend caduques certains métiers, je dirais plutôt que certains métiers vont profiter de l'internet.
Mais je veux bien qu'on m'explique une autre manière de voir les choses... je peux me tromper.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Le non-paiment d'une contrepartie provoque une annulation totale de richesse. Cela ôte toute valeur marchande ou morale à ce qui n'est ni rare ni réservé.


Tu confonds richesse et marchandise.

Ce n'est pas le prix qui définit la richesse, mais le besoin. Avoir un air pur à respirer est une richesse, pourtant l'air pur est gratuit.

Quand on impose un paiement en l'échange de l'accès à une ressource, on n'en fait pas une richesse, car c'en est normalement déjà une.

En revanche, on en fait une marchandise, c'est-à-dire un produit dont certains peuvent tirer profit au détriment d'autres qui en manquent. Et le plus souvent, ce manque est organisé artificiellement par ceux qui en tirent profit.


Le non-paiement d'une contrepartie pour l'usage d'un bien immatériel n'exclut pas qu'on puisse payer par ailleurs son coût de production, c'est-à-dire notamment le travail fourni et les matériaux et les outils utilisés pour le réaliser. C'est bien comme cela que je l'entends dans ce que j'ai écrit plus haut.

Or, avec le système actuellement, une heure de travail de création donne droit à des années de versements d'une contrepartie pécuniaire. Pire, c'est souvent le travail de création de certains qui sert de prétexte au versement d'une rente que d'autres perçoivent durablement en se tournant les pouces.

C'est le travail (économiquement non toxique, s'entends) qui crée la richesse, et c'est la consommation oisive (non productive de richesse) qui la détruit.

Et pour les biens matériels, l'exploitation des ressources de la terre participe également à cet enrichessement.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Le partage des droits des créateurs appauvris tout le monde... encore une fois, c'est pareil, qu'il s'agisse des droits de propriété intellectuelle et de propriété matérielle !


Tant que Le versement des droits intellectuels rémunère le travail de création, ces droits participent effectivement à la l'enrichissement du monde.

Mais il commence à l'appauvrir dès le premier centime versé qui dépasse le coût de production, parce qu'avec l'argent d'un consommateur de richesse, il paye un oisif qui est lui-même consommateur de richesse.

Or dans la majorité des cas, le versement des droits dépasse de très loin les coûts de production. 

Pour compenser cet appauvrissement, il faudra que quelqu'un travaille plus que nécessaire à la vie de la collectivité. Au final, on va faire travailler certains et exploiter des ressources naturelles en pure perte afin que d'autres puissent profiter des richesses créées sans avoir à travailler, ou si peu.

Je tempère en précisant que chacun peut être tantôt le profiteur, tantôt la victime de ce système (même si certains sont plus souvent des profiteurs, et d'autres plus souvent des victimes). Mais globalement, à cause de ça, le monde doit produire toujours plus de richesses sans autre raison que l'oisiveté et la cupidité de certains, sinon il s'appauvrit. 


Abd Salam a dit:


> Bref, l'aspect "_immatériel_" des créations ne doit pas servir à justifier que l'on puisse en déposséder les propriétaires.


C'est sûr. Sinon ce système qui organise d'exploitation de l'humanité par une minorité de privilégiés risquerait de se casser la figure... 

Mais encore une fois, on de "dépossède" jamais le propriétaire d'un bien immatériel. On provoque seulement un manque à gagner. Et il y a une très grosse différence entre _perdre ce qu'on a_ et _ne pas gagner ce que le système promet en principe à ceux qu'il privilégie_.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h41 ----------



DarkMoineau a dit:


> C'est peut-être des idées socialistes, peut-être que partage et gratuité ne sont que d'autres mots pour dire gauche ou communiste, mais moi j'y vois plutôt le progrès par l'accès de tous a la culture.


Je pense qu'on verserait dans le communisme si je parlais des biens matériels, mais ce n'est pas le cas. En revanche, ce n'est certainement pas le discours d'un ultralibéral (qui vendrait sûrement sa mère s'il le pouvait).


----------



## Abd Salam (16 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Tu confonds richesse et marchandise.




Non, je ne confonds pas.


----------



## PA5CAL (16 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Non, je ne confonds pas.


 
Alors pourrais-tu expliquer ce que tu entends par :


Abd Salam a dit:


> Le non-paiment d'une contrepartie provoque une *annulation totale de richesse*.


et sa relation avec :


Abd Salam a dit:


> Cela *ôte toute valeur marchande* ou morale à ce qui n'est ni rare ni réservé.


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Alors pourrais-tu expliquer ce que tu entends par :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui, je pourrais.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h20 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Mais encore une fois, on de "dépossède" jamais le propriétaire d'un bien immatériel. On provoque seulement un manque à gagner.



Tu n'as pas besoin de répéter ton point de vue. Je l'ai lu et contredis, je l'ai relu et recontredis. On continue sur combien de pages ?

Allez, _pour le plaisir_...  On déposséde le propriétaire d'un bien _immatériel_, dés lors que l'on capte le _fructus_ de son bien, ce qui est une atteinte sérieuse au droit de propriété.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Tu n'as pas besoin de répéter ton point de vue. Je l'ai lu et contredis, je l'ai relu et recontredis. On continue sur combien de pages ?


... Tant qu'il y a des éléments nouveaux dans le débat, mon capitaine . Et ça n'empêche pas qu'on puisse présenter plusieurs fois les mêmes arguments sur des points différents.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Allez, _pour le plaisir_...  On déposséde le propriétaire d'un bien _immatériel_, dés lors que l'on capte le _fructus_ de son bien, ce qui est une atteinte sérieuse au droit de propriété.


Très pertinent... Mais encore une fois, tu réduis l'existence du bien au profit qu'il peut engendrer, la richesse qu'il représente à sa valeur marchande. Pourtant, le domaine des abstractions (et notamment des inventions, procédés et informations techniques, &#339;uvres culturelles et artistiques) est loin de pouvoir se résumer à son seul aspect lucratif.

Cela dit, je conviens que ton point de vue est parfaitement conforme à la notion actuelle de propriété intellectuelle (qui est principalement une affaire de gros sous, selon moi... mais ça je l'ai déjà dit).

Toutefois il ne faut pas perdre de vue que c'est la législation qui fixe les limites du _fructus_, lesquelles sont donc susceptibles de varier si l'on modifie le code de la propriété intellectuelle (comme on l'a d'ailleurs encore fait récemment). Il est entendu que ces limites sont aujourd'hui fixée d'une certaine manière, qui détermine ce qui relève de la contrefaçon (téléchargement illégal, ...) et ce qui est autorisé (copie privée, pastiches, courtes citations, ...).

Ne pas envisager qu'on puisse modifier ces limites, c'est s'interdire _a priori_ tout débat, et par conséquent toute amélioration future de la situation. Pourtant il ne me semble pas que les solutions actuelles (telles qu'HADOPI) soient satisfaisantes, ni même toujours très pertinentes. Et on était ici justement pour en parler.

On peut donc envisager qu'un jour, ce _fructus_ ne se réalise plus dans une rente, mais se limite à la rémunération du temps de travail de création et au montant des frais de réalisation du bien immatériel, augmenté d'une petite marge bénéficiaire, comme c'est actuellement le cas pour la plupart des biens matériels. Les téléchargements d'une &#339;uvre considérée comme ayant été payée une fois (par un organisme officiel par exemple) pourraient alors être autorisés, car ils ne constitueraient plus une captation du _fructus_ conformément à la nouvelle loi.


Par ailleurs, quand tu affirmais que :





> Le non-paiment d'une contrepartie provoque une annulation totale de richesse. Cela ôte toute valeur marchande ou morale à ce qui n'est ni rare ni réservé.


il m'est venu à l'esprit de nombreux contre-exemples.

Il existe des &#339;uvres littéraires et musicales (du XIIIe siècle et antérieures notamment) qui ont été créées sans qu'aucun droit d'auteur n'ait jamais été versé, ni même parfois que les auteurs n'aient jamais été directement rémunérés pour leur travail de création (certains les ont réalisées par conviction religieuse, par patriotisme, ou dans le cadre de l'accomplissement normal de leur charge). Il existe également de nombreuses &#339;uvres qui sont maintenant tombées dans le domaine public, et qui ne donnent plus droit au paiement d'une contrepartie pour leur usage.

Ces &#339;uvres, dont nous profitons encore aujourd'hui artistiquement et culturellement, et dont certaines sont même considérées comme majeures, représentent bien toujours une richesse, et portent parfois de grandes valeurs morales.

Néanmoins, elles n'ont pas (ou plus) à proprement parler de valeur marchande.

Selon la forme sous laquelle elles se présentent, la seule valeur marchande qui leur est attachée est celle de leur support physique et des éventuels droits d'interprétation, lorsque cette interprétation est suffisamment récente.

Toutes ces remarquent valent également pour d'anciennes innovations techniques toujours largement utilisée, dont certains ont donné lieu à des brevets, aujourd'hui tombés dans le domaine public.

Cela me semble contredire ton affirmation.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Oui, je pourrais.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h20 ----------
> 
> ...



Et alors, tu fai tellement autorité que le fait que tu contredises un point de vue clot le débat ? Tu détiens la vérité suprême ? 




PA5CAL a dit:


> Il existe des &#339;uvres littéraires et musicales (du XIIIe siècle et antérieures notamment) qui ont été créées sans qu'aucun droit d'auteur n'ait jamais été versé, ni même parfois que les auteurs n'aient jamais été directement rémunérés pour leur travail de création (certains les ont réalisées par conviction religieuse, par patriotisme, ou dans le cadre de l'accomplissement normal de leur charge). Il existe également de nombreuses &#339;uvres qui sont maintenant tombées dans le domaine public, et qui ne donnent plus droit au paiement d'une contrepartie pour leur usage.
> 
> Ces &#339;uvres, dont nous profitons encore aujourd'hui artistiquement et culturellement, et dont certaines sont même considérées comme majeures, représentent bien toujours une richesse, et portent parfois de grandes valeurs morales.
> 
> ...



D'ailleurs, pas besoin de remonter au XIIe siècle. Tu peux te référer à toute la production médicale ou scientifique (au sens large), pour laquelle les auteurs ne sont pas directement rétribués et ne touchent aucun droit.


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2012)

Bigdidou a dit:


> Et alors, tu fais tellement autorité que le fait que tu contredises un point de vue clot le débat ? Tu détiens la vérité suprême ?





Mon propos était que PA5CAL et moi-même étions "bloqués"... que nous n'arrivions pas à nous mettre d'accord sur "un compromis", ni à faire adhérer l'autre au point de vue défendu. Sans plus.
_J'aurais peut-être dû exprimer de manière plus littérale : PA5CAL, tu affirmes ; je te contredis. Tu ré-affirmes ; je te recontredis. On peut continuer éternellement comme ça._    :sleep:

Il me semble que PA5CAL a compris ma réponse, ce qui est le principal.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Il me semble que PA5CAL a compris ma réponse, ce qui est le principal.


J'ai parfaitement compris. Ce que tu exprimes, c'est une situation et un point de vue officiel actuels.

En revanche, comme je l'ai rappelé dans mon dernier commentaire, on est là pour en débattre, imaginer comment on pourrait faire bouger les choses, en remettant en question la situation actuelle qui n'est finalement que le résultat de choix de société passés qui ont conduit à la législation que nous connaissons.

Et pour changer les choses, il faut forcément prendre un point de vue différent de la ligne officiel, plus transgressif et plus conforme aux intérêts des gens et à leurs envies. Ce que je tente de faire « asticotant » un point de vue qui me semble trop ancré dans la doctrine officielle actuelle.


----------



## Polo35230 (17 Janvier 2012)

@Abd Salam
Mais au fait, la locution latine qui te sers de signature ne laisse-t-elle pas la porte ouverte à une évolution de la loi?


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> J'ai parfaitement compris. Ce que tu exprimes, c'est une situation et un point de vue officiel actuels.
> 
> En revanche, comme je l'ai rappelé dans mon dernier commentaire, on est là pour en débattre, imaginer comment on pourrait faire bouger les choses, en remettant en question la situation actuelle qui n'est finalement que le résultat de choix de société passés qui ont conduit à la législation que nous connaissons.
> 
> Et pour changer les choses, il faut forcément prendre un point de vue différent de la ligne officiel, plus transgressif et plus conforme aux intérêts des gens et à leurs envies. Ce que je tente de faire «asticotant» un point de vue qui me semble trop ancré dans la doctrine officielle actuelle.



Tu exprimes beaucoup d'idées qui marquent que tu es contre le droit d'auteurs... et pas beaucoup d'arguments qui justifient qu'on le remette en cause !

Et je ne doute pas une seconde que les gens aient envie de prendre ce qui ne leur appartient pas.

Quand j'ai écrit que tu avais compris ma réponse... je parlais d'*une* phrase bien précise en particulier. Je ne me doutais pas à quel point on ne se comprenait pas du tout sur tout le reste  

J'avais bien noté que lorsque j'ai parlé d'un des attributs du droit de propriété (_fructus_)... tu m'as répondu que c'était bien conforme au droit d'auteur, mais je n'ai pas pensé que c'était un sérieux malentendu.

Si tu m'avais bien compris, tu aurais remarqué que j'émet seulement _des objections_ à tes convictions transgressives et trop ancrées dans la pensée _officielle_ anti-droit d'auteur.


Je dois trop mal m'exprimer sans doute pour que l'on ne voit pas les questions explicites et implicites dans mes interventions, et si la seule chose que tu notes c'est que je ne suis pas foncièrement hostile au principe de propriété intellectuelle.
Débattre, c'est aussi dire "*pourquoi*" on veut _faire bouger les choses_.

Pour info, c'est ton discours qui me fait adhérer progressivement à H.A.D.O.P.I, comme quoi «asticoter» n'est pas pédagogique, mais plutôt contre-productif.   Non ?


----------



## boninmi (17 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> @Abd Salam
> Mais au fait, la locution latine qui te sers de signature ne laisse-t-elle pas la porte ouverte à une évolution de la loi?



L'erreur commune fait du jus. :love:


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> @Abd Salam
> Mais au fait, la locution latine qui te sers de signature ne laisse-t-elle pas la porte ouverte à une évolution de la loi?



Je ne suis bien évidemment pas contre le fait que le droit change ou évolue.

Ce qui me tracasse, dans le débat actuel, c'est *pourquoi* certains veulent remettre en cause le droit de propriété sur les idées.

Certains expriment *clairement* et *simplement* qu'ils veulent disposer à leur guise des créations d'autrui.
Et pour d'autres, je me pose beaucoup de questions sur la sincérité de leurs idées "_généreuses_" et de "_partage_", de _libre accès à la culture_.


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2012)

Au risque de me répeter 

Posté il y a bientôt 3 ans :
_Le problème est que cette loi ne règle rien.
Le problème c'est surtout que ceux qui ne fraudent pas risquent une sanction parce qu'ils se seront fait pirater leur réseau WIFI ou usurper leur adresse IP.
Le problème est que cette loi t'incite - tellement fort que ça en est obligatoire (mais pas fou, ils n'ont pas mis le mot dans les textes)- à acheter un logiciel 'de sécurisation' qui n'est rien moins qu'un mouchard enregistrant ton surf, ce qui te permettra de prouver que tu ne pirates pas. Big Brother pointe son nez par la porte de service.
Le problème est que cette loi va emmurder tout le monde sauf les pirates qui ont déjà les solutions de contournement.
Le problème... : lis tous les articles mis en ligne par Mobyduck (), et peut-être le comprendras-tu._


Posté il y a pile 2 ans :
_Tant que tu n'auras pas admis, comme dit un peu plus haut, et de nombreuses fois depuis le début, qu'être contre hadopi n'implique pas être pour le piratage..._


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Le problème est que cette loi ne règle rien.



C'est un avis vraiment objectif, ou c'est un «raisonnement circulaire» : "_je ne suis pas d'accord/je ne veux pas de cette loi, DONC cette loi ne règle rien_" ? simple question.



Romuald a dit:


> Le problème est que cette loi va emmerder tout le monde sauf les pirates qui ont déjà les solutions de contournement.
> Le problème... : lis tous les articles mis en ligne par Mobyduck (), et peut-être le comprendras-tu.



Ne pas intervenir ou ne pas interdire, parceque les plus "malins" continueront à tricher. Ouais...  c'est l'argument ultime ! _c'est ça ?_

Pourquoi écrire "peut-être comprendras-tu" ?
J'espére que c'est pas le biais de raisonnement "_je ne veux pas comprendre qu'il n'est pas d'accord, mais je préfére penser qu'il n'a rien compris_" ? ou pire !
(simple demande de précisions)



Romuald a dit:


> Posté il y a pile 2 ans :
> _Tant que tu n'auras pas admis, comme dit un peu plus haut, et de nombreuses fois depuis le début, qu'être contre hadopi n'implique pas être pour le piratage..._



Heureusement que tu es là pour me prévenir... du coup, me voilà conscient de ce à quoi je n'avais pas pensé tout seul. Intéressant.


----------



## bompi (17 Janvier 2012)

C'est bien ça le coeur du problème : doit-on utiliser un prétexte (et comme on parle de films, appelons-ça un McGuffin) pour faire passer des lois de surveillance qui mettent à mal la liberté des citoyens ?

Parce que cette loi (et ses consoeurs) ne semblent pas vraiment régler le problème de fond : équilibrer les débats entre créateurs, diffuseurs, producteurs et amateurs/clients/consommateurs. On peut parler droit pendant des heures au sujet des droits d'auteur et de ce qu'ils subissent, l'essentiel n'est pas là.


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Janvier 2012)

Tu te rends pas compte qu'en soutenant ces lois tu soutiens la diminution de notre liberté d'expression? Se doter des moyens de censurer un contenu de ce style sur Internet, but ultime des ayants droits comme le prouvent Sopa et Pipa, c'est se doter des moyens de bloquer TOUT contenu internet. 

Quand au téléchargement illégal, et sa nuisance vis a vis des artistes, tu ferais bien de revoir l'épisode Rock Chrétien de South Park qui aborde ce sujet dans son arc narratif secondaire.  

Une opinion que semble partager Madame Sarkozy  Petit lien qui a été étrangement censuré ^^


----------



## Romuald (17 Janvier 2012)

Tu es vraiment le roi de la dialectique !



Abd Salam a dit:


> C'est un avis vraiment objectif, ou c'est un «raisonnement circulaire» : "_je ne suis pas d'accord/je ne veux pas de cette loi, DONC cette loi ne règle rien_" ? simple question.


C'est toi qui fais le raisonnement circulaire en renversant la proposition. Cette loi ne règle rien (voir son bilan actuel) et est liberticide (la preuve de la culpabilité n'est plus du ressort de l'accusateur, c'est la preuve de l'innocence qui est à la charge de l'accusé). C'est surtout pour ça que je suis contre.


Abd Salam a dit:


> Ne pas intervenir ou ne pas interdire, parceque les plus "malins" continueront à tricher. Ouais...  c'est l'argument ultime ! _c'est ça ?_


Ne prêche pas le faux pour savoir le vrai. Où ai-je dit qu'il ne fallait pas intervenir ? Nulle part. Je dis seulement qu'Hadopi n'est pas la bonne manière.


Abd Salam a dit:


> Pourquoi écrire "peut-être comprendras-tu" ?
> 
> J'espére que c'est pas le biais de raisonnement "_je ne veux pas comprendre qu'il n'est pas d'accord, mais je préfére penser qu'il n'a rien compris_" ? ou pire !
> (simple demande de précisions)


La encore tu renverses la proposition. Peut-être comprendras-tu _qu'on peut être contre cette loi parce qu'elle est mal fichue, qu'on peut être contre le piratage, et qu'on peut souhaiter une loi qui incite à ne plus pirater, mais de manière intelligente_




Abd Salam a dit:


> Heureusement que tu es là pour me prévenir... du coup, me voilà conscient de ce à quoi je n'avais pas pensé tout seul. Intéressant.


Etant donné que tu ramènes tout à des problèmes de gros sous, et non à une analyse objective des défauts* et dangers collatéraux* de la loi (le renversement de l'exigence de preuve n'étant pas le moindre), il était permis d'en douter, non ?

*Ou sont dans ta réponse tes contre-arguments à mes points 1 et 2 ?


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tu te rends pas compte qu'en soutenant ces lois tu soutiens la diminution de notre liberté d'expression ? Se doter des moyens de censurer un contenu de ce style sur Internet, but ultime des ayants droits comme le prouvent Sopa et Pipa, c'est se doter des moyens de bloquer TOUT contenu internet.



Ne pas pouvoir piétiner la liberté des autres, c'est diminuer notre liberté ?

Diffuser ce qui appartient aux autres, c'est diminuer la liberté d'expression ? _soit, ça doit être une manière de voir les choses._ 

C'est vrai que l'interdiction de diffamer et l'interdiction d'inciter à la haine sont les premiers pas vers l'interdiction TOTALE de s'exprimer ! malheur aux limites ! à bas, les interdits !   :rateau:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h40 ----------




bompi a dit:


> C'est bien ça le coeur du problème : doit-on utiliser un prétexte (et comme on parle de films, appelons-ça un McGuffin) pour faire passer des lois de surveillance qui mettent à mal la liberté des citoyens ?



La liberté des citoyens implique de voler ? ah bon...      

Je pense que la situation est toute simple, y'a des gens qui veulent profiter des créations des autres ! et qui en concluent que l'interdit de voler, c'est le diable !
J'espére que le fond de votre propos, c'est autre chose !

En tout cas, c'est pas cet argument là, qui me fait penser que la remise en question d'H.A.D.O.P.I. est autre chose qu'une volonté de voler ! désolé.


----------



## Raf (17 Janvier 2012)

Les gars arrêtez de lui répondre, c'est juste un troll ! De toutes manières, il est persuadé d'avoir raisons et d'être le plus fort !


----------



## Abd Salam (17 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Etant donné que tu ramènes tout à des problèmes de gros sous, et non à une analyse objective des défauts* et dangers collatéraux* de la loi (le renversement de l'exigence de preuve n'étant pas le moindre), il était permis d'en douter, non ?



Houla, on dirait que mes propos sortis de leur contexte n'ont pas le sens que j'ai voulu leur donner.

Un intervenant m'a dit que le droit d'auteur est uniquement une histoire de gros sous, à ce moment là, j'ai soutenu que tout, ou quasiment tout est une histoire de gros sous !

Je ne dis pas que le bourrin H.A.D.O.P.I. est une loi parfaite... tu pourrais contredire ou critiquer ce que j'ai écrit, et pas me faire de procès d'intention ?

S'il te plaît, ne t'aventure pas à faire des considérations sur des "propos" que je n'ai pas tenus.

Pour être clair, je ne suis pas contre le droit d'auteur, et je ne suis pas contre la répression. Rien dans mes propos ne permet de dire comment je veux maintenir ou pas le droit d'auteur, et comment je suis pour que l'on punisse ou pas. Point.

On est toujours le champion de la dialectique de quelqu'un d'autre, je crois.


----------



## tirhum (17 Janvier 2012)

Je répète ma question précédente... 


tirhum a dit:


> Et toi, qui es-tu ?!...



ÉDIT : Oui.
C'est à toi : Abd Salam, que je m'adresse...


----------



## DarkMoineau (17 Janvier 2012)

Voyons, ces lois ne sont que des prétextes. Hadopi est la plus connue, mais les outils qui seraient mis en place dans ce cadre seraient aisément être détournés vers des usages contraires aux droits de l'homme -> Il ne faut donc pas mettre en place ces outils. 

La liberté de Pascal Nègre a faire du fric s'arrête a notre liberté d'expression, j'aimerais que lui et ses suppôt cessent de la piétiner.


----------



## Abd Salam (18 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Voyons, ces lois ne sont que des prétextes. Hadopi est la plus connue, mais les outils qui seraient mis en place dans ce cadre seraient aisément détournés vers des usages contraires aux droits de l'Homme -> Il ne faut donc pas mettre en place ces outils.



Ça ressemble quand même beaucoup à un procès d'intention ; non ?

Pourquoi voir dans toute limite _ou_ interdit une menace pour les libertés ?...


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Ça ressemble quand même beaucoup à un procès d'intention ; non ?
> 
> Pourquoi voir dans toute limite _ou_ interdit une menace pour les libertés ?...


Tiens, à ce propos, tu ne m'as pas répondu sur l'atteinte à la présomption d'innocence et le renversement de preuve institués par Hadopi...

Quant à 'on est toujours le roi de la dialectique de quelqu'un', ça ne fait que renforcer ce que je disais . Parce que 'c'est pas moi c'est l'autre' ou 'les autres aussi', si ce n'est pas de la dialectique !


----------



## Polo35230 (18 Janvier 2012)

Raf a dit:


> Les gars arrêtez de lui répondre, c'est juste un troll ! De toutes manières, il est persuadé d'avoir raisons et d'être le plus fort !



Vrai, mais la conversation est super intéressante.

Bon, je suis peut-être à côté de la plaque, mais ce serait marrant...
http://www.salam.fr/

Studios Salam fait partie des labels signataires.
http://www.feppia.org/website/hadopi-la-creation-sacrifiee/

Mais bien sûr, comme Hadopi, je peux me tromper...


----------



## boninmi (18 Janvier 2012)

Polo35230 a dit:


> Bon, je suis peut-être à côté de la plaque, mais ce serait marrant...
> http://www.salam.fr/



Caramba ! Ié souis démasqué !


----------



## Raf (18 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Pourquoi voir dans toute limite _ou_ interdit une menace pour les libertés ?...



La réponse est dans ta question. Cherche bien !


----------



## PER180H (18 Janvier 2012)

et ça pourrait même avoir un rapport avec ça
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Page
(lien valable seulement entre aujourd'hui 6h et demain 6h)


----------



## DarkMoineau (18 Janvier 2012)

Non mais tu sais ce lien il va pas le consulter entre aujourd'hui 6h et demain 6h hein ^^


----------



## tatouille (18 Janvier 2012)

@bompi SOPA and PIPA 

https://www.google.com/
https://www.google.com/landing/takeaction/

:rateau: je t'avais bien  dit que les hostilités allaient commencer 
c'est du lourd le geant de l'internet qui s'oppose publiquement

@Abd Salam

la notion d'égalité pour un etre humain est une heresie intellectuelle (et peut etre tres dangereuse voir pascal et sa bafouille a propos du jugement de salomon), l'equité elle non, (si tout le monde etait egal cela serait un peu chiant non? des robots tous ayant le meme programme, non je ne suis pas fait de pure mathematique)

et dans cette histoire c'est toujours le meme probleme a usage abusif tu as une reponse abusive du legislateur et dans ce cas c'est l'escalade, 

le telechargement (sans s'aquiter de) d'un bien d'autrui qui a un usage commercial du dit bien (ayant droit) c'est du vol,

(le drame morale, et "la valeur juridique de l'infraction ou crime" je m'en tape comme pascal d'ailleurs ce n'est pas le fond du probleme, car ce ne sont que les consequences)

 il n'y avait pas besoin d'HADOPI pour legiferer et surtout ouvrir la boite de pandore pour le logiciel libre, on n'en a marre d'etre associé au telechargement illegal et d'en payer les pots cassés

et arreter SVP  de cacher le telechargement illegal derriere une fausse barriere pseudo revolutionaire pour se battre contre le systeme, c'est faux c'est du mensonge, les gens telechargent pour voir des films et ecouter de la musique sans debourser un sou le cul assis sur leur canapé pas pour lutter contre le systeme etabli et faire la revolution, MERCI.

et je le dis comme le conflit Israelo-Palestinien et le premier vecteur d'anti-semitisme, le telechargement illegal est le premier vecteur d'anti-droits-civils

je ne suis pas un conservateur fasciste mais une société "saine" est basée sur des "valeurs saines" et non pas sur la loi qui te force a ne pas etre un connard, et d'etre normal, et de pisser dans le trou et pas a coter

 le telechargement illegal c'est mal "dans le sens de valeur" peu importe sa vision du monde ou le "systeme"


----------



## Abd Salam (18 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Tiens, à ce propos, tu ne m'as pas répondu sur l'atteinte à la présomption d'innocence et le renversement de preuve institués par Hadopi...



(_j'avais commencé une réponse et avais pris la décision de la garder sous forme de brouillon_)
Je n'apprécie guère cette possibilité en droit français qu'on appelle la présomption légale... qui permet le plus légalement du monde d'inverser la charge de la preuve.



Romuald a dit:


> Quant à 'on est toujours le roi de la dialectique de quelqu'un', ça ne fait que renforcer ce que je disais . Parce que 'c'est pas moi c'est l'autre' ou 'les autres aussi', si ce n'est pas de la dialectique !



Là, j'ai juste peur que tu interprètes mes propos en fonction de ton préjugé...

Je sous-entendais tout simplement que cette cette idée de "dialectique" est subjective... on peut souvent être tenté de croire que l'argumentaire des autres n'est que dialectique.
Cela tient, à mon avis, à la barrière idéologique, on prends son point de vue pour tellement évident, qu'on se dit que l'autre doit faire exprès de ne pas comprendre, que c'est de la mauvaise foi... et que l'interlocuteur n'oppose pas des objections, mais des astuces rhétoriques !

Tout, comme il arrive souvent que l'on méprise quelqu'un qui a un avis différent... le qualifiant de "troll" ou d'_hérétique_ qui mérite la mort.
Et des fois, c'est encore plus marrant, certains individus qui se considérent comme ultra-pacifistes et ultra-humanistes, vont considérer qu'ils ont le droit de se comporter en pire tortionnaires facho contre quelqu'un qui porte un uniforme de C.R.S, et uniquement parcequ'il porte cet uniforme. Ne se rendant même pas compte qu'ils sont eux-mêmes les monstres qu'ils veulent terrasser _chez les autres_.
_Tout ça, pour dire qu'il faut se méfier de soi-même._

Est-il vraiment impossible que des gens qui ont des positions différentes puissent discuter ?
(et justement pour dire POURQUOI on pense ceci, et COMMENT on pense cela)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h55 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h25 ----------




tatouille a dit:


> @Abd Salam
> 
> la notion d'égalité pour un etre humain est une heresie intellectuelle (et peut etre tres dangereuse voir pascal et sa bafouille a propos du jugement de salomon), l'equité elle non,



L'*égalité* et l'*équité*, c'est absolument la même chose ; _c'est kif-kif_, comme on dit en arabe, ou c'est *ex æquo* !

Tout est dangereux...  en fonction du sens que chacun va donner aux concepts, ou en fonction des  connotations que chacun va ajouter aux termes.

L'intégrisme, c'est la volonté et la discipline d'être intègre. Doit-on jeter le principe d'intégrité, à cause des intégristes ?
L'intégrité, c'est dangereux (pour dire les choses comme toi) ; non ?

Le problème ne vient-il pas de ce que l'on fait avec les outils et les concepts, plutôt que des outils et des mots eux-mêmes ?


----------



## tatouille (18 Janvier 2012)

"L'égalité et l'équité, c'est absolument la même chose" et bah non ce ne sont pas des synonymes 
voir dico  l'égalité appliquée a un etre animé est une heresie intellectuelle. 

et voila que ta remarque intelligente a propos de l'integrité tombe a l'eau car tu es typiquemment dans l'integrisme

pour faire simple:

égalité, je coupe le gamin en deux morceaux et j'en donne une partie a chacun des plaignants
équité, je trouve le meilleur parent et ne tue pas le gamin

CQFD


----------



## Abd Salam (18 Janvier 2012)

tatouille a dit:


> "L'égalité et l'équité, c'est absolument la même chose" et bah non ce ne sont pas des synonymes
> voir dico  l'égalité appliquée a un etre animé est une heresie intellectuelle.



chacun ses connotations préférées à ajouter aux termes selon ses goûts, chacun sa perspective idéologique  de référence...



tatouille a dit:


> et voila que ta remarque intelligente a propos de l'integrité tombe a l'eau car tu es typiquemment dans l'integrisme
> 
> pour faire simple:
> 
> ...



En quoi dire que les termes "égalité" et "équité" qui sont de parfaits synonymes, la seule chose qui change c'est la manière dont tu les as employés -_sous-entendus, en vertu des connotations que toi, tu leur ajoutes_- ; est de l'intégrisme ?

L'intégrisme, ne serait pas justement de vouloir persister à donner un sens absolu "personnalisé" à chacun des deux termes, alors que les deux termes sont des synonymes, et que tout à chacun peut les employer réciproquement pour dire ce qu'il veut (_soit désigner la "meilleure" solution ou la solution "bourrin"_, dans l'exemple, qui est avant tout un coup de _bluff_, celui qui rend la justice n'ayant jamais pensé *réellement* à couper l'enfant en deux) ?


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> En quoi dire que les termes "égalité" et "équité" qui sont de parfaits synonymes,  est de l'intégrisme ?


En ce sens qu'on te dit que tu as tort mais que tu persistes à dire que tu as raison.

Une petite recherche dans le premier dictionnaire des synonymes fourni par nénette donne les résultats suivants :

équité, s :nom féminin singulier
Synonymes :droiture, impartialité, intégrité, justice, probité
Antonymes : iniquité, partialité

égalité, s : nom féminin singulier
Synonymes : concordance, conformité, parité
Antonymes : disparité, inégalité, irrégularité

Tu avoueras que les sens sont loin d'être synonymes, non ?


----------



## Abd Salam (18 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Une petite recherche dans le premier dictionnaire des synonymes fourni par nénette donne les résultats suivants :
> 
> équité, s :nom féminin singulier
> Synonymes :droiture, impartialité, intégrité, justice, probité
> ...



Les mots "égalité" et "équité" sont pires que des synonymes ; c'est le même terme. Les deux mots sont le résultats de préférence linguistique et d'habitudes de prononciations différentes.
Le son "_gueu_" est un adoucissement du son "_queu_" du radical latin : *æquo*

En anglais, on a forgé le terme : *equality*. (la sonorité du terme doit leur paraître correcte ou acceptable) à partir du même radical.
to be equal = se traduit par "égaler".




> C'est un peu comme de dire que Salomon et Souleyemane ne sont pas des "synonymes", voir ne désigneraient pas les mêmes personnages mythiques... alors qu'il ne s'agit que de prononciations différentes, en fonction des sons qui existent dans chaque langue, et des sonorités qui paraissent jolies/acceptables dans chaque culture





> http://www.linternaute.com/dictionnaire/fr/definition/egalite/
> 
> *égalité*, nom féminin
> Sens 1 Equivalence, conformité. Synonyme équivalence
> ...


----------



## tatouille (18 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Les mots "égalité" et "équité" sont pires que des synonymes ; c'est le même terme. Les deux mots sont le résultats de préférence linguistique et d'habitudes de prononciations différentes.
> Le son "_gueu_" est un adoucissement du son "_queu_" du radical latin : *æquo*
> 
> En anglais, on a forgé le terme : *equality*. (la sonorité du terme doit leur paraître correcte ou acceptable) à partir du même radical.
> to be equal = se traduit par "égaler".



et non et maitenant on voit apparaitre la fraude partisane d'une socité egualitaire donc totalitaire

aequo et aequus (ici on voit toute la fraude de notre ami, de l'integrisme en grande pompe) different meme en droit juridique et certainement en sens l'usage erroné et falsifié de la langue ne definie pas la langue, achete toi un vrai dico, meme en cas de synonyme il y a des nuances  c'est ce qu'on appel la langue et il y a une raison

clown et clown 2 pour ton exemple en anglais ou la difference existe aussi

hint la difference existe aussi en Hebreu/Aramaic et donc Arabe;

 voir bible Premier livre des Rois; clown 3


----------



## Romuald (18 Janvier 2012)

Réalises-tu seulement que tu dis toi même - via ta citation - que l'égalité (au sens général, celui dont on parle) n'est pas l'équité, cette dernière n'étant synonyme _que_ de l'égalité des droits, ce qui réduit drastiquement le champ de la dite égalité.

Ah, et puis répondre, au sujet du renversement de preuve et de l'abandon de la présomption d'innocence, _'Je n'apprécie guère cette possibilité en droit français qu'on appelle la présomption légale...'_, j'appelle ça botter en touche.


----------



## bompi (18 Janvier 2012)

Bon. Je crains qu'à ce petit jeu, ça ne finisse par partir en vrille.
Comme je n'ai pas un temps illimité à consacrer au sujet, je n'hésiterai pas à fermer temporairement si ça s'échauffe.

Je dis ça pour votre information. 

PS : il serait pas mal de non seulement _écrire_ mais aussi _lire_ les arguments des autres. Le kilomètre de texte n'ajoute rien.


----------



## tatouille (19 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Bon. Je crains qu'à ce petit jeu, ça ne finisse par partir en vrille.
> Comme je n'ai pas un temps illimité à consacrer au sujet, je n'hésiterai pas à fermer temporairement si ça s'échauffe.
> 
> Je dis ça pour votre information.
> ...



 mais non ca se passe bien, mais revenons a l'HADOPI, c'est vrai que le sujet a le merite d'exposer un malaise plus profond donc... mais je confirme cela n'a point dérapé   

// IN UTERO

mais je confirme s'approprier un bien sans respecter les termes et conditions de l'acquisition de ce dit bien c'est du vol, c'est valable pour un ticket de metro comme l'utilisation d'un logiciel libre, code et cetera (voir la licence pure document juridique) et cela n'a rien a voir avec le faite d'être révolutionnaire ou critique en vers le système en place, ( être malhonnête ou honnête est un choix ce n'est pas parce que la loi ou parce que l'autre, dire que l'on est malhonnête parce que d'autres le sont est en soi malhonnête )

ce que je lis parfois, dans le fond, est assez comique: c'est comme aller devant un juge et invoquer la constitution pour prouver que la loi a tort, c'est totalement caduque, le juge étant le gardien du droit et la personne appointée par le législateur, ces gens mettent a mal la notion de droit civil tout en revendiquant le contraire 

La citoyenneté c'est des droits mais aussi des obligations (les peigne-culs et autres talibans se font un grand plaisir a l'oublier), c'est un contrat, si tu n'aimes pas le contrat libre a toi de militer dans le cadre sociétal, droit respect d'autrui ou de mettre les voiles 

la democratie n'est certainement pas un systeme parfait et c'est fragile, mais je prefere cela au totalitarisme(religieux ou pas).


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a clairement des intérêts dans la musique. Il doit y gagner quelque chose, ce n'est pas possible d'avoir des oeillères pareilles. De plus, il ne répond à aucune question et tient des propos exagères afin de faire passer les autres pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas.

Perso, j'arrêterais le débat avec lui,  car il ne cherche pas à débattre, il cherche à tuer les adversaires de l'Hadopi afin de justifier ses idées nauséabondes.

Il me fait penser à Nick Naylor (Aaron Eckhart) dans «*Thank You for Smoking*». Exactement le même profil. Sauf que «*Thank You for Smoking*» est un excellent film (que j'ai acheté sur DVD) et qu'il est aisé de comprendre les propos de son réalisateur qui est critique envers les entreprises, lier au tabac.

On pourrait faire un film dans la même veine sur Hadopi


----------



## Abd Salam (19 Janvier 2012)

Romuald, Tatouille, et Gwen ont clairement des intérêts dans le piratage ; ils y a gagnent forcément quelque chose. Ce n'est pas possible d'avoir des oeillères pareilles.

Ils ne répondent à aucune question, et tiennent des propos exagèrés afin de faire passer ceux qui contredisent les anti-H.A.D.O.P.I. pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas.


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

À bout d'arguments ? Tout le monde ne peut pas être Nick Naylor en effet.


----------



## Abd Salam (19 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> À bout d'arguments ? Tout le monde ne peut pas être Nick Naylor en effet.



Non, pas de soucis d'arguments, loin de là. Je me rendais juste compte à quel point tes propos s'appliquaient à la perfection à beaucoup d'intervenants du fil.

Par contre, ton animosité, j'ai sincèrement du mal à comprendre. Sincèrement.

C'est vraiment être le diable que de penser qu'il ne faut pas tout jeter dans H.A.D.O.P.I. ? es-tu sûr de ne pas m'avoir mal jugé ?


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Romuald, Tatouille, et Gwen ont clairement des intérêts dans le piratage ; ils y a gagnent forcément quelque chose. Ce n'est pas possible d'avoir des oeillères pareilles.
> 
> Ils ne répondent à aucune question, et tiennent des propos exagèrés afin de faire passer ceux qui contredisent les anti-H.A.D.O.P.I. pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas.


Tu vois, tu recommences : c'est pas moi c'est l'autre.

Alors que j'ai déjà dit que :
Je ne pirate pas
Je considère le piratage comme du vol
Je suis contre Hadopi, non parce qu'elle essaie de lutter contre le piratage mais parce qu'elle s'y prend mal, et surtout parce qu'elle attente aux libertés.

Et je ne vois aucune animosité dans les propos de Gwen. Mais essayer de se faire passer pour une victime, c'est également une technique de défense quand on est à bout d'arguments...


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Mais essayer de se faire passer pour une victime, c'est également une technique de défense quand on est à bout d'arguments...



C'est exactement une des tactiques de Nick Naylor. Comme quoi, lorsque l'on veut il est toujours possible de défendre l'indéfendable.

Si vous n'avez pas vu le film, je vous le conseille. Et remplacez le tabac par l'Hadopi et les cigarettiers par le gouvernement et Mitterand. Vous aurez une bonne vision de l'adage «*Tous les moyens sont bons pour arriver à ses fins*».

ça fait peur


----------



## Abd Salam (19 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> C'est exactement une des tactiques de Nick Naylor. Comme quoi, lorsque l'on veut il est toujours possible de défendre l'indéfendable.



J'aimerais comprendre, tu affirmes que la totalité d'H.A.D.O.P.I. est indéfendable ? ou certains points seulement ?...

Si j'ai bien compris, tu es contre la totalité... mais pourquoi c'est indéfendable ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> Alors que j'ai déjà dit que :
> Je ne pirate pas
> Je considère le piratage comme du vol
> Je suis contre Hadopi, non parce qu'elle essaie de lutter contre le piratage mais parce qu'elle s'y prend mal, et surtout parce qu'elle attente aux libertés.



Peux-tu préciser en quoi H.A.D.O.P.I. est attentatoire aux libertés ?...

A cause de la possibilité de la "présomption légale" qui permet d'inverser la charge de la preuve ?

Parceque c'est une méthode coercitive ?...

etc.

(_simples questions_)


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Peux-tu préciser en quoi H.A.D.O.P.I. est attentatoire aux libertés ?...



La présomption d'innocence non respectée. Tu es coupable de non-sécurisation et c'est à toi d'apporter la preuve qu'il n'y à pas eu crime.


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2012)

Merci gwen. Déjà dit et répété, mais notre ami (qui me dit vouloir sincèrement discuter) ne semble pas s'en être rendu compte.


----------



## Abd Salam (19 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> La présomption d'innocence non respectée. Tu es coupable de non-sécurisation et c'est à toi d'apporter la preuve qu'il n'y à pas eu crime.



Merci d'avoir répondu sur un point.

Je reprends un de mes propos déjà exprimé : il existe en droit français le principe juridique de "présomption légale", auquel j'adhére pas vraiment. Mais il est légal.



> Code Civil
> 
> *Article 1350*
> 
> ...



Ce principe ne correspond pas dans tout ses aspects à ma conception idéale de la démocratie, mais je reste légaliste.

Et je rajoute que si je ne suis pas opposé totalement à H.A.D.O.P.I, cela ne signifie pas que je suis d'accord avec tous les points de cette réglementation.

Et ce que j'ai également essayé de dire, c'est qu'il n'existe pas de libertés absolues... il y a forcément des limites, et ces limites ne sont pas systèmatiquement la "preuve" ou le signe que l'on attaque les libertés.


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> J'aimerais comprendre, tu affirmes que la totalité d'H.A.D.O.P.I. est indéfendable ? ou certains points seulement ?...
> 
> Si j'ai bien compris, tu es contre la totalité... mais pourquoi c'est indéfendable ?
> 
> ...


Le bel enfant de choeur... :love:



Abd Salam a dit:


> Romuald, Tatouille, et Gwen ont clairement des intérêts dans le piratage ; ils y a gagnent forcément quelque chose. Ce n'est pas possible d'avoir des oeillères pareilles.
> 
> Ils ne répondent à aucune question, et tiennent des propos exagèrés afin de faire passer ceux qui contredisent les anti-H.A.D.O.P.I. pour ce qu'ils ne sont pas.





Abd Salam a dit:


> Non, pas de soucis d'arguments, loin de là. Je me rendais juste compte à quel point tes propos s'appliquaient à la perfection à beaucoup d'intervenants du fil.
> 
> Par contre, ton animosité, j'ai sincèrement du mal à comprendre. Sincèrement.
> 
> C'est vraiment être le diable que de penser qu'il ne faut pas tout jeter dans H.A.D.O.P.I. ? es-tu sûr de ne pas m'avoir mal jugé ?


Bon, les &#339;illères...
Comme tous les intervenants passés dans ce fil et qui sont "pour" Hadopi ou trouvent que ce n'est "pas si mal", tu n'as qu'un mot à la bouche, "le téléchargement c'est du vol", "c'est pas bien",etc...
Mais ça, c'est un fait que personne ne conteste ici, ce qui pose problème c'est la façon de remédier à ça et les propositions qui pourraient "accompagner" ce volet "répressif" et qui n'a pas l'air d'être le souci du législateur...
Quoi que l'on oppose à ce rejet de cette loi et organisme, on entend à chaque fois, "c'est du vol!"...
Plutôt que de citer des textes de loi (contestés) à tire-larigot sur tout le forum; vu que tu fais pareil dans d'autres fils...
C'est donc bien pour ça que je te demandais qui étais-tu ?!...
Pourrais-tu faire preuve d'un peu de franchise et d'originalité dans posts-fleuves ?!...
Au lieu de faire des pirouettes sémantiques et renvoyer les autres dans les cordes : "méchants pirates qui ont des intérêts dans le piratage" à partir du moment où ils n'adhèrent pas à ta prose ?!...

Cette loi est mauvaise, techniquement parce-qu'elle se base  une identification par IP, qui est falsifiable par le premier malin venu...
Moralement, parce-qu'elle induit que tout le monde est un fraudeur en puissance (c'est bien dans l'air du temps, ça tiens !)...
Elle ne défend pas les artistes, mais les moyens de productions qui ont fait un lobbying intense pour pondre cette anomalie législative...

Alors tes posts de départ sur la défense des artistes et les droits d'auteurs, etc... 

Et vu que tu n'es pas capable de cliquer sur les liens indiquant la réponse à ta question : "A qui ai-je l'honneur ?..."
Je suis auteur BD, ta prose... ton charabia est indigeste, laisse donc les "artistes" là où ils sont; n'essaie pas de faire coller leurs envies ou droits aux tien(ne)s...

Une loi dans ce genre de cadre, ce n'est pas uniquement des coups de règles sur les doigts et c'est pourtant ce que celle-ci est.

Les auteurs du livre (et BD en particulier), se sont fédérés et discutent/affontent/négocient et proposent face aux interlocuteurs que sont les éditeurs et le législateur...
En vrac : respect des contrats d'édition, fiscalité, statuts, droits numériques, copyright et j'en passe...
(En passant, nous venons d'obtenir un droit à la formation, chose qui n'existait pas dans notre secteur d'activité...)
Alors si tu pouvais comprendre que cette loi ne règle absolument rien et ne fait qu'accentuer la fuite en avant des comportements incriminés... ça s'rait pas mal.
Elle n'est faite, ni pour l'amateur de "biens culturels", ni pour ceusses qui les "créent".

Alors pitié, change ton fusil d'épaule dans tes posts dépourvus d'argumentaire, si ce n'est des références à des textes abscons. 



Merci de votre attention à tous et "à vous les studios !"...


----------



## Abd Salam (19 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Cette loi est mauvaise, techniquement parce-qu'elle se base  une identification par IP, qui est falsifiable par le premier malin venu...
> Moralement, parce-qu'elle induit que tout le monde est un fraudeur en puissance (c'est bien dans l'air du temps, ça tiens !)...
> Elle ne défend pas les artistes, mais les moyens de productions qui ont fait un lobbying intense pour pondre cette anomalie législative...



Les responsables de la commission H.A.D.O.P.I. disent pour leur part que la technologie mise en oeuvre ne se limite pas purement et simplement à l'adresse I.P.
(_je cherche les documents à ce sujet, pour ma propre information)_

Permets-moi de te répondre que c'est faire preuve de parano que de dire que cette loi induit que tout le monde est un fraudeur. Ou si tu préféres, je n'ai pas la même interprétation de cette loi que toi.

N'ayant pas les mêmes conceptions idéologiques préalables, je ne considére pas non plus que cette loi ne défends pas les artistes, en plus _des vilains_ "moyens de production".



tirhum a dit:


> Une loi dans ce genre de cadre, ce n'est pas uniquement des coups de règles sur les doigts et c'est pourtant ce que celle-ci est.



Pourquoi diabolisesr la répression, d'une part ? et pourquoi prendre les gens pour des cons ? les gens savent très bien qu'ils transgressent, quand ils trangressent... ils ont juste besoin d'une tape sur les doigts. La tape sur les doigts est une excellente incitation à respecter la loi.
Nous sommes tous prompts à vouloir que l'on respectes nos droits, nous sommes moins "intègres" dans le respect des droits des autres.

Y'a un interdit, on le respecte. Point. Ce n'est pas négociable. Mais biensûr, chacun ses postulats idéologiques.


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Permets-moi de te répondre que c'est faire preuve de parano que de dire que cette loi induit que tout le monde est un fraudeur. Ou si tu préféres, je n'ai pas la même interprétation de cette loi que toi.


Alors pourquoi risquerais-je quelque chose, si un abruti s'amuse à user aléatoirement de mon adresse IP ?!...
(une recherche sur google et tu peux "attraper" l'adresse de n'importe qui)



Abd Salam a dit:


> N'ayant pas les mêmes conceptions idéologiques préalables, je ne considére pas non plus que cette loi ne défends pas les artistes, en plus *des vilains* "moyens de production".


Les moyens de "productions" sont indispensables, ne dévoie pas mes propos... pas de malhonnêteté, merci.
Il faut juste que chacun des acteurs n'empiète pas sur les droits et vies des autres.
(cf mes propos sur la BD, dans mon post précédent)






Abd Salam a dit:


> Pourquoi diabolisesr la répression, d'une part ? et pourquoi prendre les gens pour des cons ? les gens savent très bien qu'ils transgressent, quand ils trangressent... ils ont juste besoin d'une tape sur les doigts. La tape sur les doigts est une excellente incitation à respecter la loi.
> Nous sommes tous prompts à vouloir que l'on respectes nos droits, nous sommes moins "intègres" dans le respect des droits des autres.
> 
> Y'a un interdit, on le respecte. Point. Ce n'est pas négociable. Mais biensûr, chacun ses postulats idéologiques.


Et c'est reparti; "le vol, c'est pas bien !"...
Autant discuter avec un sourd : 





tirhum a dit:


> Mais ça, c'est un fait que personne ne conteste ici,


On peut passer à autre chose que cette litanie lancinante ?!...

Je m'abstiendrais donc de tout post à ta suite, ils ne serviraient à rien. 

Au fait, toujours la même question... Qui êtes-vous, Madame ?!...


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Y'a un interdit, on le respecte. Point. Ce n'est pas négociable. Mais biensûr, chacun ses postulats idéologiques.


ben oui, mais le postulat idéologique est le même :


tirhum a dit:


> Bon, les illères...
> Comme tous les intervenants passés dans ce fil et qui sont "pour" Hadopi ou trouvent que ce n'est "pas si mal", tu n'as qu'un mot à la bouche, *"le téléchargement c'est du vol"*, "c'est pas bien",etc...
> *Mais ça, c'est un fait que personne ne conteste ici*, ce qui pose problème c'est la façon de remédier à ça et les propositions qui pourraient "accompagner" ce volet "répressif" et qui n'a pas l'air d'être le souci du législateur...
> Quoi que l'on oppose à ce rejet de cette loi et organisme, on entend à chaque fois, "c'est du vol!"...



Alors ta démonstration s'effondre , trouve d'autres arguments...


----------



## Abd Salam (19 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Les moyens de "productions" sont indispensables, ne dévoie pas mes propos... pas de malhonnêteté, merci.
> Il faut juste que chacun des acteurs n'empiète pas sur les droits et vies des autres.
> (cf mes propos sur la BD, dans mon post précédent)



Tu attribus un rôle de méchant aux "moyens de production", _qui incitent à créer des lois qui sont des anomalies_... et tu trouves que c'est malhonnête de le souligner ?




tirhum a dit:


> Et c'est reparti; "le vol, c'est pas bien !"...
> Autant discuter avec un sourd : On peut passer à autre chose que cette litanie lancinante ?!...
> 
> Je m'abstiendrais donc de tout post à ta suite, ils ne serviraient à rien.
> ...



Au lieu de travestir mes derniers propos, parceque tu ne veux pas les "entendre",... ne les lis pas. Tiens t'en à ta décision, clown !



> Je précise que c'est Bompi qui a dit que c'est tout à fait licite de qualifier son interlocuteur de "clown".
> Il m'a expliqué que c'est acceptable




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h15 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> ben oui, mais le postulat idéologique est le même :



Tu sortirais pas un peu mon propos de son contexte ? je répondais à un point précis : vouloir faire des lois qui "incitent"... et j'expliquais : non, pas trop de prévention. La répression a son rôle a joué.



Romuald a dit:


> Alors ta démonstration s'effondre , trouve d'autres arguments...



Rien ne s'est effondré... tu ne fais que confirmer ce que toi-même tu penses, et que tu adhéres pleinement aux propos de Tirhum.


----------



## rizoto (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Les responsables de la commission H.A.D.O.P.I. disent pour leur part que la technologie mise en oeuvre ne se limite pas purement et simplement à l'adresse I.P.
> (je cherche les documents à ce sujet, pour ma propre information)



Vu le niveau de competence de ces responsables et plus generalement de nos hommes politiques dans ce domaine. Il y a souvent une grosse nuance entre ce qui est annonce et realise.





Abd Salam a dit:


> Pourquoi diabolisesr la répression, d'une part ? et pourquoi prendre les gens pour des cons ? les gens savent très bien qu'ils transgressent, quand ils trangressent... ils ont juste besoin d'une tape sur les doigts. La tape sur les doigts est une excellente incitation à respecter la loi.
> Nous sommes tous prompts à vouloir que l'on respectes nos droits, nous sommes moins "intègres" dans le respect des droits des autres.
> 
> Y'a un interdit, on le respecte. Point. Ce n'est pas négociable. Mais biensûr, chacun ses postulats idéologiques.



De memoire, cette loi fleurte justement avec nos droits constitutionnels. Quand on voit la maniere dont elle a ete votee. Il est tout a fait normal de se poser des questions.

Tu veux pas nous dire qui tu as produits chez toi qu'on puisse aller écouter sur TPB ?

edit : entre temps


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> tu ne fais que confirmer ce que toi-même tu penses


,
Encore heureux 


Abd Salam a dit:


> et que tu adhéres pleinement aux propos de Tirhum.


Tout à fait. 

Mais toi tu oublies que nous n'avons JAMAIS dit qu'il ne fallait pas de répression, simplement qu'Hadopi était plus que mal foutue et qu'elle ratait et sa cible (les pirates, qui savent la contourner), et son but officiel (la juste rémunération des auteurs). 

Donc j'aimerai que tu nous dise franchement ce que tu trouves de bon et de moins bon dans Hadopi, puisque de ton propre aveu, si tu es globalement pour, tu ne l'es pas totalement. Peut-être qu'après on y verra plus clair !


----------



## Gwen (19 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> edit : entre temps



Il faut bien trouver les électeurs là où ils sont. 

Vu ses changements de position permanents sur le sujet, je mets grandement sa parole en doute contrairement à Bayrou qui a toujours été contre.


----------



## Romuald (19 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> edit : entre temps


Y'a pas que lui


----------



## Dos Jones (19 Janvier 2012)

Une chose est sûre c'est que l'instigateur de cette loi va y perdre des plumes voix qu'elles aillent à gauche au modem ou au&#8230; j'ai du mal à l'écrire, FN


----------



## tirhum (19 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Tu attribus un rôle de méchant aux "moyens de production", _qui incitent à créer des lois qui sont des anomalies_... et tu trouves que c'est malhonnête de le souligner ?


Malhonnêteté, encore...
Je n'ai pas souligné leur "méchanceté", mais le fait qu'ils servaient plus leurs intérêt que celui des auteurs.
(celui qu'ils sont censé "protéger" et faire fructifier, dans tous les sens du terme).






Abd Salam a dit:


> Au lieu de travestir mes derniers propos, parceque tu ne veux pas les "entendre",... ne les lis pas. Tiens t'en à ta décision, clown !


Et de la provocation, maintenant... 
Vous êtes un triste sire, Monsieur... 


Et sinon, tu peux répondre aux questions, vraiment ?!...
(et à ma question, aussi, Monsieur le masque...)


----------



## JustTheWay (19 Janvier 2012)

C'est de la contrefaçon  pas du vol. (c'est déjà dit mais je répète) 

Le mot vol est utilisé à tort pour illustrer. Mais il est utilisé à tort ...


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Janvier 2012)

*ça bouge...*


----------



## Raf (20 Janvier 2012)

Pour résumer, Megaupload fermé par le FBI

Contre attaque : justice.gouv , universal, hadopi, ... fermé par les Anonymous.


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2012)

Raf a dit:


> Contre attaque : justice.gouv , universal, hadopi, ... fermé par les Anonymous.



Mouais.../ que des sites ou j' allais tous les jours, ou je passais des heures et des heures dessus...


----------



## Raf (20 Janvier 2012)

Tu m'étonnes, moi aussi, c'est fou ça ;-)


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2012)

çà nous fait de belles jambes.

Regarde regarde!, elle est pas belle ma jambe???


----------



## Abd Salam (20 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> simplement qu'Hadopi était plus que mal foutue et qu'elle ratait et sa cible (les pirates, qui savent la contourner), et son but officiel (la juste rémunération des auteurs).



Que doit-on déduire de cette affirmation "cette loi rate sa cible (les pirates, qui savent la contourner)" ?...

Si on doit abroger toutes les lois qui ne sont pas impossibles à transgresser...  il ne resterait plus grand chose.


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Janvier 2012)

Raf a dit:


> Pour résumer, Megaupload fermé par le FBI
> 
> Contre attaque : justice.gouv , universal, hadopi, ... fermé par les Anonymous.



C'est du grand n'importe quoi, moi j'avais des cours de stocké !!!! Prochaine étape, perquisition chez chaque utilisateur ?


----------



## Romuald (20 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Si on doit abroger toutes les lois qui ne sont pas impossibles à transgresser...  il ne resterait plus grand chose.


Effectivement.
Sauf qu'une fois de plus tu ne réponds que sur ce qui t'arrange, qui plus est en généralisant donc en sortant du contexte Hadopi.

- Je me répète, mais comme tu n'entends que ce que tu veux : nous n'avons JAMAIS dit qu'il ne fallait pas de répression. Quand les rédacteurs de la loi l'ont pondu, pourquoi n'ont-ils pas tenu compte des critiques qui se sont faites AVANT et PENDANT sa discussion au parlement, critiques qui sont celles formulées ici ? Il y avait moyen, en en tenant compte, de faire taire la majorité des critiques.

- Et tu zappes la question principale de mon post précédent, donc je la répète aussi : j'aimerai que tu nous dises franchement ce que tu trouves de bon et de moins bon dans Hadopi, puisque de ton propre aveu, si tu es globalement pour tu ne l'es pas totalement. Peut-être qu'après on y verra plus clair !


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> C'est du grand n'importe quoi, moi j'avais des cours de stocké !!!! Prochaine étape, perquisition chez chaque utilisateur ?



Et demain ils s'attaquent a qui? Dropbox? 

C'est n'importe quoi ce qui arrive a Mega!


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Et demain ils s'attaquent a qui? Dropbox?
> 
> C'est n'importe quoi ce qui arrive a Mega!


Ce n'est pas tout à fait n'importe quoi. Il ne faut pas non plus jouer les naïfs : tout le monde (ou presque) sait que Megaupload sert de point de stockage et de diffusion pour les objets numériques piratés. Si DropBox est utilisé à cette fin, il lui arrivera la même chose.
 Le procès risque d'être long et les arguments plus ou moins fumeux mais l'essentiel (pour le gouvernement et les _majors_) est que le coup ait porté.

Reste qu'il y a encore d'autres lieux de mise à disposition, plus nombreux, et qu'on peut penser que le FBI va s'y attaquer sous peu.


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2012)

reaction rapide de l' élysée

http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/high-te...arkozy-salue-l-action-du-fbi-6944669-536.html


----------



## DarkMoineau (20 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas tout à fait n'importe quoi. Il ne faut pas non plus jouer les naïfs : tout le monde (ou presque) sait que Megaupload sert de point de stockage et de diffusion pour les objets numériques piratés. Si DropBox est utilisé à cette fin, il lui arrivera la même chose.
> Le procès risque d'être long et les arguments plus ou moins fumeux mais l'essentiel (pour le gouvernement et les _majors_) est que le coup ait porté.
> 
> Reste qu'il y a encore d'autres lieux de mise à disposition, plus nombreux, et qu'on peut penser que le FBI va s'y attaquer sous peu.



Bon bah quand j'aurais un accident de la route j'attaquerais les fabricants automobiles en justice.

La galaxie Mega est un outil. Alors oui il y tout comme pour le P2P un usage illégal mais c'est absolument pas différent des couteaux, armes de chasse et voitures. Tant qu'on y est, pourquoi ne pas attaquer les fabricants d'ordinateur qui ont fabriqué les outils utilisés pour PARTAGER des fichiers?


----------



## Raf (20 Janvier 2012)

Ce que je note dans cette affaire, dont je n'ai pas le détail, c'est que sans lois supplémentaires ou spécifiques, un tribunal a pu permettre l'arrestation de plusieurs personnes dans le monde et la coupure d'un site.

Après on peut toujours discuter de la manière, notamment de la suppression des DNS, ce qui signifie qu'un tribunal aux USA peut mettre fin à la vie de n'importe quel site en .com même si celui-ci dépend de la législation d'un autre pays. 

Mais il est effectivement probable qu'un autre site ou une autre techno le remplace dans la foulée.


----------



## PA5CAL (20 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> reaction rapide de l' élysée
> 
> http://aliceadsl.lci.tf1.fr/high-te...arkozy-salue-l-action-du-fbi-6944669-536.html


 On peut lire :





> "La mise à disposition illégale, par ce service, d'oeuvres protégées par le droit d'auteur, permettait à ses promoteurs de réaliser des profits criminels sous la forme de recettes publicitaires ou d'abonnements de ses usagers", a expliqué l'Elysée dans un communiqué.


L'adjectif « criminels » me fait sourire.

On se rappellera qu'à une époque Denis Olivienne, président de la commission et auteur du rapport qui a donné naissance à la loi HADOPI, vendait dans ses magasins FNAC des DVD pirates.

L'HADOPI elle-même avait contrefait son premier logo.

L'UMP n'avait pas hésité à piller MGMT, Lip Dub, Secret Story, 20 Minutes et la Région Aquitaine

On se souviendra que Google et YouTube ont été condamnés pour ce motif. Même notre Ministère de la Culture avait été épinglé pour avoir piraté une photo.


Tout ce beau monde serait donc des criminels ? 

Dommage qu'on ne les a pas jetés en prison et qu'on n'a pas *fermé définitivement leur boutique* _manu militari_ à ce moment-là.


----------



## Gwen (20 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> tout le monde (ou presque) sait que Megaupload sert de point de stockage et de diffusion pour les objets numériques piratés.



C'est ça le souci. Je pensais que MegaUpload était un service sérieux contrairement à Rapidshare, Filesonic ou autre. Je n'ai jamais visité megaUpload, du coup, j'en ai sûrement une image biaisée. Mais ce qui me dérange c'est en effet une fermeture arbitraire d'un service par un état alors que les serveurs n'étaient pas tous aux USA.

J'aimerais bien en savoir plus sur l'enquête et les tenant et aboutissant de cette coopération internationale (ou non).

Comme quoi, ce n'est pas parce que je navire chaque jour sur le net que je sais tout. Ma naïveté envers MegaUpload en est la preuve.

Pour rapidshare, j'ai découvert que c'était un nid à pirate, car j'ai utilisé leur service professionnellement avant de passer à DropBox. Je cherchais une alternative à iDisk, trop lent. 

Moi, ce qui me gêne, c'est que sur ces sites de téléchargement illégaux il y a des liens vers des pubs pour des grands groupes français comme la Redoute et cela me choque beaucoup 
*A quand une fermeture des DNS de la Redoute pour soutien au terrorisme et à la violation de Copyright ?*


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2012)

Les sites "pirates" ne sont pas des entreprises philantropiques:



> le site aurait permis de dégager quelque 200 000 euros de recettes. « L'argent était placé sur des comptes off-shore, sur une île basée dans le Pacifique », indique un agent de la Sacem



http://pro.clubic.com/legislation-l...land-site-ferme-administrateurs-inculpes.html

Curieusement, liberty land a réssucité sous le meme nom (Ce qui est assez gonflé)


----------



## apenspel (20 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Tant qu'on y est, pourquoi ne pas attaquer les fabricants d'ordinateur qui ont fabriqué les outils utilisés pour PARTAGER des fichiers?


Sony par exemple : PCs, graveurs, médias, supports vierges, lecteurs MP3 Le beurre et l'argent du beurre à tous les niveaux sauf peut-être pour ce qui est des serveurs, encore qu'on risque de découvrir qu'ils fabriquaient les serveurs de MU ou même qu'ils en étaient actionnaires au côté d'Universal ?

La loi du marché, la loi du Far-West, ou plus simplement celle des USA et ses inféodés au système de la liberté d'entreprise ?
Tout ça n'est pas _net_, c'est le web.:love:


----------



## bompi (20 Janvier 2012)

Reste que je ne suis pas bien certain qu'une fois les vilains pirates au placard, les méchants voleurs reviendront du côté clair de la Force et se transformeront en bons et loyaux consommateurs, comme il se doit.

Disons que je crains pour les _majors_ que ce ne soit une victoire à la Pyrrhus, quoi.

Mais pour les gouvernements, c'est une belle occasion de renforcer leur contrôle sur leur population [lequel de nos président(e)s ne rêve-t-il/elle pas, ne serait-ce qu'un instant d'abandon, de parvenir à un contrôle du réseau à la chinoise ?]. Ils la saisissent donc. Nous allons vers davantage de sécurité : ça me rassure...


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Mais pour les gouvernements, c'est une belle occasion de renforcer leur contrôle sur leur population.



Mais non, Nico a dit a Carlita "Ecoute bébé, je ne comprends pas, ton album est excellent!, tu devrais en vendre au moins 500 000 exemplaires (et accessoirement, pouvoir aller chez Gucci tous les jours), je crois connaitre la cause, je m' en occupe!"

Et les ventes CD de Carlita devraient s' envoler... ou pas.


----------



## JustTheWay (20 Janvier 2012)

Quid de Facebook, hotmail, daily motion, facebook, google, youtube, des sites torrent ....

Quid des opérateurs SFR/ORANGE/FREEBOX .... 

Vont-ils être arrêté pour complicité ? 

"Article 121-7

*Est complice d'un crime ou d'un délit la personne qui sciemment,  par aide ou assistance, en a facilité la préparation ou la consommation.*

   Est également complice la personne qui par don, promesse,  menace, ordre, abus d'autorité ou de pouvoir aura provoqué à une  infraction ou donné des instructions pour la commettre."


Enfin la question c'est surtout qui n'est pas complice enfaite ... (je suppose que aux Etats-unis ils ont un article du même genre ).

Parce que les fournisseurs étaient conscient qu'il y avait du téléchargement illégal, ils ont même augmenté les débits, et certain en on même fait un argument de vente (freebox).

(edit : bon j'ai trouvé le point commun entre la droite et la gauche, quand il s'agit d'internet les deux sont nuls.)


----------



## jpultra (21 Janvier 2012)

Megaupload était une très belle plate-forme, sa fermeture n'aura pas d'incident sur le partage de fichiers, j'en reste convaincu.

Ce sont des initiatives telles que Megaupload qui contribuent à la liberté sur Internet.

Anonymous, activistes, héros de demain.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h38 ----------

Les Américains ne veulent pas réglementer le capitalisme, mais ils veulent réglementer l'Internet.


----------



## rizoto (21 Janvier 2012)

jpultra a dit:


> Ce sont des initiatives telles que Megaupload qui contribuent à la liberté sur Internet.



Quelle annerie ! Faut pas tout confondre...

Megaupload a reussi a monétiser le téléchargement de fichiers dans leur grande majorite proteges par droits d'auteur.
Autant les majors n'on rien compris, la methode utilisee pour stopper megaupload meritera aussi d etre analyse. Mais ça ne fait en aucun cas de MU un robin des bois de l internet.

Encore moins un protecteur de la liberté sur Internet


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelle annerie ! Faut pas tout confondre...
> 
> Megaupload a reussi a monétiser le téléchargement de fichiers dans leur grande majorite proteges par droits d'auteur.


Ça, c'est vrai.





rizoto a dit:


> Mais ça ne fait en aucun cas de MU un robin des bois de l internet.
> 
> Encore moins un protecteur de la liberté sur Internet


...mais ça, ça peut dépendre du point de vue. Si l'on exclut les motivations de ses propriétaires, le résultat de ce qu'ils ont fait peut être interprété très positivement.


On peut par exemple faire le parallèle avec la traite des humains*, qui n'a été abolie en France qu'il y a 200 ans, et parfois bien plus tard ailleurs.

L'homme a en effet longtemps été considéré comme une marchandise, tout comme les biens immatériels (et notamment les biens culturels) le sont aujourd'hui. On niait l'humanité des esclaves, tout comme on nie aujourd'hui l'universalité de la pensée et de l'action humaine **.

Le discours pour justifier ces commerces sont tous deux purement économiques, et autorisés par le déséquilibre d'un rapport de forces.

Et on sait dans les deux cas que l'objet de ces commerces peut continuer d'exister et d'être utile si les trafics autorisés cessent. En effet, la fin de l'esclavage n'a pas provoqué de cataclysme, et on peut continuer à créer et à profiter des oeuvres littéraire et artistiques et des procédés industriels sans pour autant en faire le commerce, puisqu'on sait organiser et financer autrement leur diffusion et la subsistance de leurs créateurs.


On peut dont comprendre que, tout comme certains ont pu espérer un temps faire cesser le commerce des êtres humains, d'autres puissent aujourd'hui espérer améliorer le statut des abstractions qui nous aident à vivre, voire les libérer.

Et si MegaUpload n'avait pas été stoppé, cela aurait pu représenter un pas dans la bonne direction (sur le plan de l'accès à la culture, pas sur le principe que l'entreprise faisait de l'argent, bien sûr). Mais ce n'est qu'un point de vue envisageable.


_* :  si la comparaison semble un peu forte, je rappellerai par exemple que des gens meurent aussi en grand nombre de maladie ou de faim parce que, alors qu'ils ont souvent les connaissances et les moyens matériels pour faire face au problème, des droits intellectuels qu'ils ne peuvent pas s'offrir les en empêchent.

Si les droits intellectuels ne mènent heureusement pas toujours à la mort, ils sont en revanche toujours synonymes de privations, dont le profit artificiel des ayants droit est le seul prétexte, et celui des marchands souvent la vrai raison.


** : le droit de propriété intellectuelle pose pour principes effectifs que :
- l'inventeur est unique, 
- la similitude découle forcément de la copie, 
- cette copie présumée est un délit, 
- ce que nous avons en tête et permet nos actions (y compris face à la nécessité) ne nous appartient pas et nous ne pouvons pas en jouir librement, sauf si nous en sommes reconnus les inventeurs ou si nous avons fait l'acquisition de leurs droits.

Or ces principes sont bien loin d'être évidents, puisqu'ils partent de considérations souvent fausses dans les faits, et que leurs conséquences sont généralement improductives pour l'humanité et pour les individus, les profits commerciaux qui en naissent reposant principalement sur l'organisation de pénuries._


----------



## Abd Salam (21 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On peut par exemple faire le parallèle avec la traite des humains*, qui n'a été abolie en France qu'il y a 200 ans, et parfois bien plus tard ailleurs.
> 
> (...)
> 
> ...



La comparaison n'est pas seulement "forte"...

Tu pars du principe que tu es contre la propriété intellectuelle, et en suite, tu fais toutes les analogies possibles pour appuyer ton point de vue.

C'est le genre "d'argument" qui va plaire aux gens qui pensent comme toi dés le départ, mais ne concaincra pas les gens qui ne partagent pas ton point de vue.

Il n'y a pas non plus de raison que les biens matériels ne soient pas partagés pour que toute l'humanité puisse vivre !
Pourquoi vouloir réserver un sort particuliers aux idées ?

C'est comme le postulat foireux de la "cause première" en théologie, si tout doit avoir une cause, alors pourquoi on décide arbitrairement qu'au jeu de l'enchainement des causes, ça s'arrête forcément à la "puissance créatrice" ?

C'est l'attachement à un idée maitresse qui dicte le raisonnement, et non un raisonnement qui amène à une conclusion.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h20 ----------




rizoto a dit:


> (...)
> Autant les majors n'on rien compris, (...)



En quoi les "majors" n'ont-elles rien compris ?...


----------



## rizoto (21 Janvier 2012)

Elles ont et continuent de freiner des quatres fers sur le numérique car cela les privent d'une quasi rente à vie. Avant l'apparition "du numérique" (je déteste cette expression), elles nous ont par exemple vendu (et revendu) du beatles en vinyl, en k7 puis en CD et finalement en AAC. il n'y a plus d'après...

Quand je lis que que certaines producteurs retirent leurs albums de Spotify. Je me marre. Je n'ai jamais autant consommé de musique que depuis l'apparation de ce service.

Si on parle série, c'est pareil. Personne ne veut plus attendre que les épisodes arrivent sur TF1 (avec une traduction pourrie d'ailleurs). Quelle est la réponse des studios actuellement?


----------



## jpultra (21 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Mais ça ne fait en aucun cas de MU un robin des bois de l internet.
> Encore moins un protecteur de la liberté sur Internet



Je suis bien d'accord, et ce n'est pas non plus Mère Térésa.

Moi, ce que je constate, c'est que les gouvernements n'ont pas encore à ce jour éradiquer les Paradis fiscaux, mais ils tiennent à nous enlever notre petit Paradis.

Les Américains nous ont bien plantés avec la crise financière de 2008 et ne veulent toujours pas réglementer le capitalisme, mais ils veulent réglementer l'Internet.

Laissez-moi rigoler, vous nous prenez pour des imbéciles Messieurs.


----------



## DarkMoineau (21 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Elles ont et continuent de freiner des quatres fers sur le numérique car cela les privent d'une quasi rente à vie. Avant l'apparition "du numérique" (je déteste cette expression), elles nous ont par exemple vendu (et revendu) du beatles en vinyl, en k7 puis en CD et finalement en AAC. il n'y a plus d'après...
> 
> Quand je lis que que certaines producteurs retirent leurs albums de Spotify. Je me marre. Je n'ai jamais autant consommé de musique que depuis l'apparation de ce service.
> 
> Si on parle série, c'est pareil. Personne ne veut plus attendre que les épisodes arrivent sur TF1 (avec une traduction pourrie d'ailleurs). Quelle est la réponse des studios actuellement?



Aucune car ce sont tous des incapables.


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2012)

Moi, je ne comprends pas ce que l'on reproche à MegaUpload. Ce serveur n'était qu'hébergé et c'était l&#8217;utilisateur qui détournait ce service pour diffuser illégalement des choses. 

Que reproche t'on a ce Mike Dotcom. Car là, je trouve son arrestation musclée un peu pernicieuse. Ça ressemble plus à une vengeance de gang (Les USA) qu'a une vraie action de justice.

J'ai l'impression de me voir dans " 24 " avec Jack Bauer qui sais qu'il a le droit pour lui et qui agis contre les lois juste pour prouver qu'il a raison.

Un peu comme si on avait enfermé Al Capone sans raison alors qu'à l'époque a fallu prouver des malversations financières. Pourtant, tout le monde savait Capone coupable.

Et pourquoi il n'en est pas de même pour Filesonic, Rapidshare et consorts ?

Bien étrange tout ça.




jpultra a dit:


> Moi, ce que je constate, c'est que les gouvernements n'ont pas encore à ce jour éradiquer les Paradis fiscaux, mais ils tiennent à nous enlever notre petit Paradis



Pourtant, ce serait simple. " Toute banque effectuant un transfert d'argent vers un paradis fiscal deviendrait complice d'un crime ". Mais qui est-ce qui transfère de l'argent vers le paradis fiscal, les états entre autres.


----------



## rizoto (21 Janvier 2012)

jpultra a dit:


> Les Américains nous ont bien plantés avec la crise financière de 2008 et ne veulent toujours pas réglementer le capitalisme


Vraiment, ce serait sympa de ne pas tout mélanger 



gwen a dit:


> Moi, je ne comprends pas ce que l'on reproche à MegaUpload. Ce serveur n'était qu'hébergé et c'était lutilisateur qui détournait ce service pour diffuser illégalement des choses.
> 
> Et pourquoi il n'en est pas de même pour Filesonic, Rapidshare et consorts ?
> 
> Bien étrange tout ça.



La différence est qu'eux, ont garde profil bas...


----------



## JustTheWay (21 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Vraiment, ce serait sympa de ne pas tout mélanger
> 
> 
> 
> La différence est qu'eux, ont garde profil bas...



L'autre différence c'est que MU c'est 4% du trafic mondiale, en gros, c'est énorme et beaucoup plus que les autres et MU c'est aussi MV (mevavidéo) streaming.

MU était beaucoup plus variés et présent que les autres.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Tu pars du principe que tu es contre la propriété intellectuelle, et en suite, tu fais toutes les analogies possibles pour appuyer ton point de vue.


Non. C'est l'inverse. J'ai un point de vue qui a été forgée par les valeurs qui m'ont été enseignées (humanistes notamment), par mon expérience personnelle et par une réflexion sur notre Histoire, ce qui m'amène à porter un oeil critique sur les événements, la politique et la législation actuelle, et sur les évolutions récentes ou envisagées de cette dernière.

Par ailleurs, ce n'est pas parce que j'expose un point de vue que j'y souscris totalement. Ce qui ne veut pas dire que j'y sois non plus totalement opposé. Je me contente ici de le rapporter dans la limite où je le perçois.


Je ne te demande pas de comprendre ça, puisque tu admets toi-même t'en tenir à un point de vue *légaliste*, ce qui ferme d'emblée la porte à tout débat. Il faut disposer d'un minimum d'ouverture aux autres idées pour pouvoir faire &#339;uvre d'esprit critique et se forger une véritable conscience politique. Accepter sans réfléchir ce que d'autres nous imposent est certainement la démarche la moins constructive. On ne peut sérieusement pas envisager la société et les lois de demain en prenant pour dogme les prérogatives et obligations engendrées par l'état actuel de nos lois.

Comme tu dis, « _c'est l'attachement à un idée maitresse qui dicte le raisonnement, et non un raisonnement qui amène à une conclusion_ » (quoiqu'il faut bien aussi tirer des conclusions à un moment). C'est d'ailleurs ce que je fais : je cherche un monde meilleur pour mes enfants et mes concitoyens, pas seulement pour une minorité de privilégiés. Puis je déroule un raisonnement. Mais que dire quand ton idée maîtresse (le respect de la loi actuelle) est soumise à ses propres conclusions (le respect de la loi actuelle) ?...


Et non, la comparaison avec le droit de faire le commerce des êtres humains n'est pas trop fort, comme je l'ai expliqué dans la première note de mon commentaire. Le commerce des abstractions né de la notion de propriété intellectuelle provoque bel et bien soumission et mort à grande échelle. Et si le commerce des films et de la musique paraît anodin, il est aujourd'hui le prétexte pour réduire des libertés pour lesquelles des millions d'hommes sont morts durant le XXème siècle. Mais peut-être n'as-tu pas connu la guerre froide comme moi, ni le nazisme comme mes parents. Ce qu'on nous prépare aujourd'hui sous prétexte de sauvegarde de la Démocratie ressemble étrangement à la vie derrière le rideau de fer... _(d'ailleurs le D de RDA signifiait justement «démocratique»)_


Je ne vais pas répondre à toutes tes autres objections. Sinon je vais encore (!) devoir me répéter...


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> L'autre différence c'est que MU c'est 4% du trafic mondiale, en gros, c'est énorme et beaucoup plus que les autres et MU c'est aussi MV (mevavidéo) streaming.



OK. Mais ce n'est qu'un service, ce sont les utilisateurs qui chargent les fichiers illégaux.

À ce rythme-là, autant fermé YouTube, car ça aussi c'est un nid a fichier piraté !


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Moi, je ne comprends pas ce que l'on reproche à MegaUpload.


On leur reproche de faire de l'ombre à l'industrie américaine, pardi. Le site provoquait un manque à gagner pour les sociétés, captait le fruit de leur racket légalisé et éloignait les internautes de leur emprise. Comme je le rappelait, Google et YouTube ont fait pareil à une époque, et même pire, et on n'a pas fermé les sites ni mis Eric Schmidt derrière les barreaux pour autant.


gwen a dit:


> À ce rythme-là, autant fermé YouTube, car ça aussi c'est un nid a fichier piraté !


Bah non. YouTube est américain et rapporte de l'argent à son pays. Quand il viole des lois (malgré celles qu'on a pu voter pour le favoriser), on préfère trouver un moyen pour s'arranger et faire de l'argent au passage.


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> On leur reproche de faire de l'ombre à l'industrie américaine, pardi. Le site provoquait un manque à gagner pour les sociétés, captait le fruit de leur racket légalisé et éloignait les internautes de leur emprise. Comme je le rappelait, Google et YouTube ont fait pareil à une époque, et même pire, et on n'a pas fermé les sites ni mis Eric Schmidt derrière les barreaux pour autant.



Là-dessus je suis daccord, mais bon, on ne place pas les gens en prison juste pour ça. Du moins, pas encore. Ou alors ça vient juste de changer


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

D'ici très peu de temps, quand les lois seront votées par le Sénat américain, *tout ce qui ne leur rapporte pas de recettes d'impôts sera tôt ou tard interdit*, les autres états n'auront pas d'autre solution que d'obtempérer. 

Ca ne sera pas mieux que sous le régime des romains, et quand les américains seront vaincus, la nouvelle Rome viendra  question de temps


----------



## Average Joe (21 Janvier 2012)

C'est pourquoi j'adopte une *vision libérale* (au sens anglo-saxon du terme) sur les questions de propriété intellectuelle, bien au-delà de Hadopi et du _terrorisme_ législatif des lois US à venir.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Là-dessus je suis d&#8217;accord, mais bon, on ne place pas les gens en prison juste pour ça. Du moins, pas encore.


Non ? On en fait même assassiner pour moins que ça. Crois-moi.

Mais là c'était surtout un coup de com'. Assez violent pour montrer la force et la détermination, mais pas trop parce qu'on marche quand même sur des &#339;ufs et qu'il faut préserver les apparences légalistes.


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Non ? On en fait assassiner pour moins que ça. Crois-moi.



Assassiner, oui, je comprends, c'est facile. Il suffit de ne pas se faire prendre. Mais là, c'est une décision de justice apparemment. Pour quel motif ?

Je ne comprends toujours pas comment cela est possible légalement. 

Je ne vis pas dans le pays de Bisounours, je sais que ce site était un repaire de fichiers illégaux. Mais j'aimerai savoir par quelle méthode les USA et leurs homologues New Zelandais ont procédé. Car tout ce que je lis sur cette histoire c'est que ce mec, Dotcom, était un « sacré connard plein de pognon réparti dans des comptes dans des paradis fiscaux ». Le reste, aucun journal n'en parle, comme si personne ne savait de quoi, il est réellement accusé.


----------



## PA5CAL (21 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Assassiner, oui, je comprends, c'est facile. Il suffit de ne pas se faire prendre.


J'avais complété mon commentaire entre-temps. Ici on cherche tout de même à préserver les apparences.





gwen a dit:


> Mais là, c'est une décision de justice apparemment. Pour quel motif ?
> 
> Je ne comprends toujours pas comment cela est possible légalement.
> 
> Je ne vis pas dans le pays de Bisounours, je sais que ce site était un repaire de fichiers illégaux. Mais j'aimerai savoir par quelle méthode les USA et leurs homologues New Zelandais ont procédé. Car tout ce que je lis sur cette histoire c'est que ce mec, Dotcom, était un « sacré connard plein de pognon réparti dans des comptes dans des paradis fiscaux ». Le reste, aucun journal n'en parle, comme si personne ne savait de quoi, il est réellement accusé.


Tout ce qu'on peut dire, c'est que la situation n'est pas claire, et qu'hormis l'acte d'accusation, les justifications restent encore à trouver.

On frappe d'abord un grand coup pour impressionner, et on s'arrange ensuite pour le justifier en fonction des événements et de ce qu'on trouvera, sachant que les types qu'on a arrêtés vont d'avantage penser à sauver leur peau qu'à faire de la polémique sur le principe employé. Et puis être en état d'arrestation, c'est déjà être coupable dans l'esprit de beaucoup de gens. À cela on ajoute la campagne de dénigrement contre ces individus, qu'on peut lire actuellement dans la presse...

On a abattu MegaUpload, avant même que les intéressés n'aient eu la possibilité de s'expliquer devant un tribunal. Nul doute que c'était bien le but recherché, au moins pour le symbole.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Janvier 2012)

> plein de pognon réparti dans des comptes dans des paradis fiscaux



Tout est dit, il ne payait pas d'impôts, à commencer chez lui. 



> tout ce qui ne leur rapporte pas de recettes d'impôts sera tôt ou tard interdit


----------



## Abd Salam (21 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Elles ont et continuent de freiner des quatres fers sur le numérique car cela les privent d'une quasi rente à vie. Avant l'apparition "du numérique" (je déteste cette expression), elles nous ont par exemple vendu (et revendu) du beatles en vinyl, en k7 puis en CD et finalement en AAC. il n'y a plus d'après...



Elles ont freiné sur quoi exactement ?

Ne freineraient-elles pas tout simplement sur le fait que des gens s'emparent ce qui ne leur appartient pas ? Et rien d'autre ?

Toute la question est là. Non ? les "majors" veulent se faire du fric, et pas que d'autres gagnent du fric à leur place... ou que des individus récupèrent les créations gratos.

S'il était possible de récupérer de bien matériels sans passer par les fabricants... les voleurs sortiraient les mêmes "arguments" : y'a aucune raison que ces s... de profiteurs nous vendent des pantalons à 100 euros la pièce !
Z'ont qu'à s'adapter ! bon sang    
Etc.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h40 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Je ne te demande pas de comprendre ça, puisque tu admets toi-même t'en tenir à un point de vue *légaliste*, ce qui ferme d'emblée la porte à tout débat. Il faut disposer d'un minimum d'ouverture aux autres idées pour pouvoir faire uvre d'esprit critique et se forger une véritable conscience politique. Accepter sans réfléchir ce que d'autres nous imposent est certainement la démarche la moins constructive. On ne peut sérieusement pas envisager la société et les lois de demain en prenant pour dogme les prérogatives et obligations engendrées par l'état actuel de nos lois.



Ce n'est pas le sens du terme "*légaliste*"... ça n'implique pas de refuser le débat. Tout comme le fait d'être humaniste ne t'empêche pas de débattre.

Etre légaliste signifie que je ne suis pas contre un système légal, et que je n'y vois pas *systèmatiquement* une menace dans le fait qu'il y ait des limites aux libertés, et des obligations.
Ça n'enlève en rien l'esprit critique.

Ça m'empêche juste de penser "certains raccourcis" du genre :  _quoi ? une loi, mais ce sont des fous liberticides_ !
Et d'autre blagues du genre : _c'est pas à la loi de définir la liberté d'expression_.     la liberté d'expression étant en soi quelque chose de défini par la loi.
(je ne dis pas que c'est comme ça que toi, tu penses, hein)

En l'occurence, ce que je n'accepte pas sans réfléchir, c'est *pourquoi* certains veulent changer les lois actuelles.
Et je t'épargne le procès d'intention réciproque d'imaginer que tes propres conceptions seraient des dogmes.  

Je suppose que pour le reste, tu as l'impression de devoir te répéter parceque je formule mal mes objections, qui ne sont -_à mes yeux en tout cas_- qu'une demande d'info supplémentaire sur un point précis dans tes idées.
Mais je dois mal faire passer mon message.


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Elles ont freiné sur quoi exactement ?



La promotion de la vente légale pour ne se focaliser que sur la pénalisation et la stigmatisation de leurs clients.

iTunes a prouvé que cela marchait. Il suffisait d'avoir un produit qui correspondant a l'attente du client. Les gens ont acheté en masse des musiques sur iTunes, car c'est simple. Mais, d'une part, on n'y trouve pas encore tout et d'autre part, quand cela a commencé à marcher, les majors ont demandé d'augmenter les prix sur les chansons qui se vendent le mieux. N'est pas le contraire qu'il faudrait faire. Plus ça se vend, moins c'est cher.

Quand on veut casser un marché, on augment les prix. C'est ce qu'ils ont fait. Certains «*pigeons*» continuent d'acheter. Mais combien sont arrêtés par un prix trop cher par rapport à d'autres musiques moins chères&#8201;! Perso, à plus de 0,99&#8364;, je n'achète pas. Par boycotte envers un système cautionnant l'extorsion. Tant pis, ces morceaux-là ne sont pas indispensables en général. Et dans 10 ans ils seront peut être sur une compile que j'aurais gagné a un concoure quelconque. Je peux attendre


----------



## Abd Salam (21 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> La promotion de la vente légale pour ne se focaliser que sur la pénalisation et la stigmatisation de leurs clients.
> 
> iTunes a prouvé que cela marchait. Il suffisait d'avoir un produit qui correspondant a l'attente du client. Les gens ont acheté en masse des musiques sur iTunes, car c'est simple. Mais, d'une part, on n'y trouve pas encore tout et d'autre part, quand cela a commencé à marcher, les majors ont demandé d'augmenter les prix sur les chansons qui se vendent le mieux. N'est pas le contraire qu'il faudrait faire. Plus ça se vend, moins c'est cher.



L'offre légale iTunes n'aurait pas existé sans les "majors"... justement. _Je ne suis pas persuadé que les "majors" n'aient insisté que sur la pénalisation, mais ça n'engage que moi _!
Et comme je l'ai déjà écrit, elles auraient été parfaitement dans leur droit, sur le plan moral et juridique, de ne prôner que de la répression !
Là, j'ai peur que cet "argument" soit motivé par la diabolisation de la répression... de dire que l'on ne doit pas faire que du coercitif.

Tous les commerçants tirent les prix vers le haut, hein !

_j'adore les produits Apple,_ par ex _-en général-, mais je suis bien conscient que souvent ça n'en vaut pas le prix, que la firme en demande !_
Tu crois qu'un jean's vendu dans les 100 à 115 euros, y'a pas d'abus dans les prix ? surtout lorsqu'ils sont fabriqués au Maroc ou en Chine !
(_je ne suis pas d'accord avec ces pratiques... je le dis clairement, pas qu'on s'imagine que si je l'énonce, c'est que je le cautionne_  )


----------



## tirhum (21 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Elles ont freiné sur quoi exactement ?
> 
> Ne freineraient-elles pas tout simplement sur le fait que des gens s'emparent ce qui ne leur appartient pas ? Et rien d'autre ?
> 
> ...





Abd Salam a dit:


> L'offre légale iTunes n'aurait pas existé sans les "majors"... justement. _Je ne suis pas persuadé que les "majors" n'aient insisté que sur la pénalisation, mais ça n'engage que moi _!
> Et comme je l'ai déjà écrit, elles auraient été parfaitement dans leur droit, sur le plan moral et juridique, de ne prôner que de la répression !
> Là, j'ai peur que cet "argument" soit motivé par la diabolisation de la répression... de dire que l'on ne doit pas faire que du coercitif.


Tu s'rais presque rigolo, hein !... :love: 
Je reste pas, juste un coucou en passant; faut k'je gagne ma croûte j'ai plein de taf mal payé à faire... 
Pas l'temps de palabrer dans l'vide...


----------



## Gwen (21 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> L'offre légale iTunes n'aurait pas existé sans les "majors"



Que veux-tu discuter avec toi après ça&#8201;? Franchement, tu nous fais perdre notre temps. 

On est en guerre c'est ça, la fin justifie les moyens. Il faut tout cautionner pour sauver les royalties de certains groupes. etc. ?

Pathétique.


----------



## Abd Salam (22 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Que veux-tu discuter avec toi après ça&#8201;? Franchement, tu nous fais perdre notre temps.
> 
> On est en guerre c'est ça, la fin justifie les moyens. Il faut tout cautionner pour sauver les royalties de certains groupes. etc. ?
> 
> Pathétique.



Quoi ? tu vas dire qu'Apple a monté l'offre iTunes *CONTRE* les "majors" et *SANS* la permission des "majors" ?...
Je comprends pas ce que tu me reproches là... j'avais pas le droit de dire que l'offre iTunes s'est faite *AVEC* les ayants-droits, histoire de contredire au moins un peu l'idée que les "majors" sont uniquement et totalement obnubilées par la répression ?...

Je n'ai pas écrit que les tarifs trop élevés c'est bien... j'ai dit que les fabricants de bien matériels font la même chose ! en précisant bien que j'étais pas d'accord.

Et là, aussi, j'ai droit à des reproches ?    

Ce qui est vraiment pathétique, c'est d'oser conclure _que je cautionne qu'il faut par tous les moyens préserver les "royalties"_, alors que je blâme le principe des tarifs trop élevés ET pour les biens matériels ET pour les créations !


----------



## tirhum (22 Janvier 2012)

Bon, bougez-pas, je vais chercher du pop-corn...
Je reviens...


----------



## jpultra (22 Janvier 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Vraiment, ce serait sympa de ne pas tout mélanger



Les actions menées contre «*le piratage*» sont que tu le veuilles ou non, une volonté politique, tout comme de laisser aller à la dérive un système axé sur la spéculation et de ne prendre aucune mesure par la suite. 
Tout est bien lié, bien plus que tu ne le penses !
C'est juste les dossiers qui diffèrent.

Avec cette belle histoire, Hollywood va pouvoir faire un Megafilm !


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Quoi ? tu vas dire qu'Apple a monté l'offre iTunes *CONTRE* les "majors" et *SANS* la permission des "majors" ?..!



Jette un &#339;il sur la bio de Steve Jobs. Tu comprendras. 

Les majors ont accepté, car cela ne marcherait pas, que c'était réservé au Mac, donc à 5 % des gens possédant un ordi. 
Dès que ça a marché, les majors ne voulaient qu'une chose : augmenter les prix. Mais Steve a tenu bon et si les prix ont augmenté, en échange les morceaux sont sans DRM maintenant. 

Ça, c'est juste pour la musique. Les films sont toujours sous DRM et à un prix exorbitant. Tout comme les livres. Du coup, ça ne décolle pas. 

À trop en vouloir, les clients prennent la fuite et cherchent des alternatives, qui du coup ne sont pas toujours légale. 

Si après ça tu me rétorques que les gentils ce sont les ayant droit et les méchant le peuple, j'arrête réellement de discuter avec toi, car ça en devient pathétique.


----------



## boninmi (22 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Si après ça tu me rétorque que les gentil ce sont les ayant droit et les méchant le peuple, j'arrete réellement de discuter avec toi car ça en devient pathétique.



Ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui discute. C'est quelqu'un qui réitère son opinion (la sienne, vraiment ?). Même si son argumentation est élaborée (c'est le travail des communicants).


----------



## Raf (22 Janvier 2012)

Un exemple dans le monde réelle de l'effet à long termes d'une loi restrictive promulgué pour satisfaire une industrie : http://www.kokopelli-blog.org/?p=1823, qui finalement n'est pas si bien que ça !



> De plus, l&#8217;avocat général n&#8217;a pas manqué d&#8217;affirmer, au contraire de ce qui était avancé par nos nombreux adversaires (Commission Européenne, Conseil de l&#8217;U-nion Européenne, République Française, Royaume d&#8217;Espagne et société Graines Baumaux), que, d&#8217;une part, les règles relatives à l&#8217;admission des semences au Catalogue Officiel n&#8217;ont « aucun rapport avec la santé des plantes », d&#8217;autre part, que « il appartient aux agriculteurs de décider des variétés qu&#8217;ils cultivent », enfin que cette législation limite excessivement le choix des consommateurs qui n&#8217;ont « ni accès aux denrées alimentaires ou autres produits issus de variétés qui ne satisfont pas aux critères d&#8217;admission, ni la possibilité de cultiver eux-mêmes ces variétés, par exemple dans leur propre jardin ».




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h18 ----------




boninmi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui discute. C'est quelqu'un qui réitère son opinion (la sienne, vraiment ?). Même si son argumentation est élaborée (c'est le travail des communicants).



C'est un travail de Troll oui ! Argumentation élaborée mais souvent biaisée et approximative, ne répondant pas quand on met en évidence les biais et les grosses approximation. Réattaquant sur d'autres points avec des arguments se voulant "massues" mais à coté de la plaque.


----------



## Gwen (22 Janvier 2012)

boninmi a dit:


> Ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui discute. C'est quelqu'un qui réitère son opinion (la sienne, vraiment ?). Même si son argumentation est élaborée (c'est le travail des communicants).



C'est vrai, on ne sait toujours pas réellement qui c'est et ce qu'il fait dans la vie.


----------



## rizoto (22 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> La promotion de la vente légale pour ne se focaliser que sur la pénalisation et la stigmatisation de leurs clients.



Sans compter leur DRM maison qui  empechait de lire leur CD sur les autoradios et les backdoors chez sony...

Sous une autre perspective, qu apporte aujourd'hui les majors aux artistes? 
En 1950, je peux comprendre qu'elles recuperaient un gros pourcentage des benefices (investissement tres lourd pour realiser un enregistrement, diffusion plus limitee) mais aujourd'hui, je ne vois pas....

et pendant ce temps la, l'etat taxe la quasi totalité de des supports de stockage...:rose:


----------



## Raf (22 Janvier 2012)

*A mon humble avis *


----------



## Abd Salam (22 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> À trop en vouloir, les clients prennent la fuite et cherchent des alternatives, qui du coup ne sont pas toujours légale.
> 
> Si après ça tu me rétorques que les gentils ce sont les ayant droit et les méchant le peuple, j'arrête réellement de discuter avec toi, car ça en devient pathétique.



Ah bon ? c'est comme ça qu'on interpréte mes propos ?

Si j'écris que je suis contre *UN seul et UNIQUE point* * dans les propos d'un autre intervenant, objection formulée précisément, on interpréte mon intervention comme signifiant : y'a un méchant (tous ?) le peuple, et les gentils "ayant-droits" ?...

Je comprends mieux... qu'on me trouve détestable, et idiot.    

Par exemple, si je consteste ton affirmation "les gens cherchent des alternatives, _*qui du coup ne sont pas toujours légales*_" ; tu vas en conclure que j'attribue l'*exclusivité* de la *totalité* des torts aux uns, et l'exclusivité de la totalité du bien aux autres ?...

Ouhaou !   

Je dirais que les gens choisissent des alternatives *indépendamment* des erreurs ET de la cupidité des "ayant-droits". _Ne leur cherchons pas des "excuses"... hein !_
Pour dire mon point de vue, il y a la cupidité des gens qui cherchent des alternatives qui se heurtent à la cupidité des ayants droits.

*** _un point, ou certains points bien précis..._


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2012)

:sleep:
Le "souci", c'est qu'on ne sait pas ce que tu racontes... :sleep:


----------



## kolargol31 (23 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> :sleep:
> Le "souci", c'est qu'on ne sait pas ce que tu racontes... :sleep:



+1

et pis ça fait mal à la tête


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> :sleep:
> Le "souci", c'est qu'on ne sait pas ce que tu racontes... :sleep:



Oui, mais il y a des jolies couleurs.
Maintenant c'est vrai que ses états d'âme, on n'y comprend pas grand chose.
Peut-être parce qu'on s'en fiche totalement ?


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2012)

Et on ne sait toujours pas ce que fait ce monsieur. Peut-être clown avec toutes ces couleurs


----------



## bompi (23 Janvier 2012)

Disons que ça tourne un peu en rond, puisque les positions respectives n'évoluent pas... On peut jouer longtemps comme ça ! [un peu fatigant/lassant à suivre, il faut bien le dire].

Il n'est pas impossible que je ferme le fil quelques jours histoire de laisser les cendres retomber et recharger leurs batteries d'arguments aux protagonistes...


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que ça tourne un peu en rond, puisque les positions respectives n'évoluent pas... On peut jouer longtemps comme ça ! [un peu fatigant/lassant à suivre, il faut bien le dire].
> 
> Il n'est pas impossible que je ferme le fil quelques jours histoire de laisser les cendres retomber et recharger leurs batteries d'arguments aux protagonistes...


Pas tout de suite steupl'.
Abd Salam a eu tout le temps de réfléchir au deux questions sans réponses que je lui ai posées (deux fois, voir mes posts un peu plus haut), et il doit m'écrire ici, à ma demande, celles des siennes auxquelles il me dit par MP que je n'ai pas répondu non plus (mais sans plus de précisions).


----------



## sined_marlouf (23 Janvier 2012)

Je crois en la force des choses.

Lévolution de la télématique  permet aujourdhui déchanger et de mettre en commun des uvres  musicales, littéraires et cinématographiques numérisées.

Ainsi la rémunération des artistes, des auteurs et des producteurs nest plus possible par ce vecteur, comme elle létait avant.

La  solution qui consiste à fliquer le réseau est une approche douteuse,  puisquelle consiste à chapeauter la liberté dexpression sur internet,  ce qui ouvre la porte au danger totalitaire.

La licence globale  est une approche bien plus cohérente, qui consiste à taxer la connexion  internet, et à redistribuer le produit de cette taxe aux acteurs le la  production artistique et littéraire.

Évidemment cela soulève  beaucoup de questions, notamment sur linteropérabilité mondiale dun  tel système, puisque les uvres téléchargées en France par exemple, ne  sont pas toutes françaises... Leurs auteurs, producteurs et acteurs,  même étrangers, doivent pourtant bénéficier de leur part de la licence  globale prélevée en France, proportionnellement à leur succès.

La  question de la rémunération "au mérite" des auteurs est aussi délicate,  car les moyens permettant de mesurer ce "mérite" sont encore mal  définis.

Mais vouloir lutter contre la force des choses, en  prétendant éradiquer le téléchargement illégal par la force, est une  utopie qui napportera que des emmerdements.

Si vous avez lu ceci, vous me devez un euro.

Na.


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> La licence globale  est une approche bien plus cohérente, qui consiste à taxer la connexion  internet, et à redistribuer le produit de cette taxe aux acteurs le la  production artistique et littéraire.



Perso, je ne pense pas. Ce serait une taxe de plus pour financer des entreprises capitalistes et non un service public. Pourquoi tous les abonnés à internet rémunéreraient les chanteurs même sils n'écoutent pas de musique&#8201;?


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2012)

Au fait, concernant MegaUpload, puisque c'est le truc du moment. 
Puisque que certains méchants utilisateurs du site ont payé un abonnement Gold ou premium ou je ne sais comment ils l'appelaient pour pouvoir télécharger comme ça leur plaisait...

Il suffirait peut-être que mesdames-z-et-messieurs les majors fassent de même officiellement avec leur catalogue à eux qu'ils ont et qu'ils feraient payer, et on appelerait ça l'offre légale et il y aurait des clients, non ?

enfin j'dis ça, j'dis rien.


----------



## tirhum (23 Janvier 2012)

Si vous avez envie de lire un peu...
Un avis que je partage avec un collègue, Bruno Bellamy... 
Si _Abd Salam_, pouvait faire l'effort de lire, pour une fois... 

Bruno a écrit d'autres articles, mais je n'ai pas le temps de les chercher...
D'ailleurs, il n'est pas le seul à avoir ces idées là, chez les auteurs, à vous de fouiner...


----------



## DarkMoineau (23 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, concernant MegaUpload, puisque c'est le truc du moment.
> Puisque que certains méchants utilisateurs du site ont payé un abonnement Gold ou premium ou je ne sais comment ils l'appelaient pour pouvoir télécharger comme ça leur plaisait...
> 
> Il suffirait peut-être que mesdames-z-et-messieurs les majors fassent de même officiellement avec leur catalogue à eux qu'ils ont et qu'ils feraient payer, et on appelerait ça l'offre légale et il y aurait des clients, non ?
> ...



Nan mais la license globale c'est le mal car on peut pas te faire payer 20 fois la même chose.


----------



## Gwen (23 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Au fait, concernant MegaUpload, puisque c'est le truc du moment.
> Puisque que certains méchants utilisateurs du site ont payé un abonnement Gold ou premium ou je ne sais comment ils l'appelaient pour pouvoir télécharger comme ça leur plaisait...



Les gens sont prêts a payer. Mais pas à se faire racketter. Donc, il faut une offre simple, bien pensée, facile d'accès, interopérable et à bas coût.

Je ne dis pas de sacrifier le travail en le vendant a perte, mais les prix des séries TV sont bien top cher pour quelque chose que l'on regardera une fois, rarement plus. Et les DRM posent plus de problèmes qu'autre chose.

La musique, elle se vend assez bien grâce à iTunes. ça prouve que la plupart des consommateurs sont honnêtes. Il y a toujours eu des échanges gratuits, cela ne s'arrêtera pas comme ça. Et surtout pas avec des coups de bâton.


----------



## jpultra (23 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, je ne pense pas. Ce serait une taxe de plus pour financer des entreprises capitalistes et non un service public. Pourquoi tous les abonnés à internet rémunéreraient les chanteurs même sils n'écoutent pas de musique&#8201;?



Je suis bien d'accord avec toi.

Les producteurs vont devoir faire des efforts pour revoir leurs ventes et accepter le monde de demain.
Le spectacle va devoir revenir sur la scène avec plus d'ampleur.
Et ne me dites pas que le spectacle n'attire pas les foules !
Guy Laliberté, le fondateur du Cirque du Soleil est un grand visionnaire du spectacle, il a réussi à conquérir le monde.
Avec les moyens financiers qu'ont les producteurs, les solutions doivent être possibles, vous ne pensez pas&#8201;?
Le coffret CD ou DVD pourrait être plus que du plastique.
Une possibilité d'achat réduit à un spectacle pourrait être incorporée dans le coffret.
Si la qualité visuelle ou sonore se démarque d'un écran dordinateur ou d'un écran de cinéma, cela peut donner le goût à acheter le produit ou aller voir le film au cinéma.


Enfin, ils existent des solutions pour peu que l'on veuille faire des efforts.
Il y a deux mondes aujourd'hui*: la répression ou le changement.
À vous de choisir Messieurs les politiciens et les Majors !


----------



## Romuald (23 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Les gens sont prêts a payer. Mais pas à se faire racketter. Donc, il faut une offre simple, bien pensée, facile d'accès, interopérable et à bas coût.


Nous sommes d'accord. 
Et pour ça il faudrait que mesdames-z-et-messieurs les majors fassent preuve d'un peu de réflexion et d'autant d'intelligence, ce dont on peut douter au vu de leur comportement face au seul mot 'téléchargement'.

Mais qui sait ? Une fois que sera démontrée l'inutilité d'Hadopi 12 ou 13, peut-être commenceront-ils à se poser des questions


----------



## sined_marlouf (23 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Perso, je ne pense pas. Ce serait une taxe de plus pour financer des entreprises capitalistes et non un service public. Pourquoi tous les abonnés à internet rémunéreraient les chanteurs même sils nécoutent pas de musique&#8201;?



Ben par exemple, je paye une redevance TV mais ne regarde pas Plus belle la vie...

Évidemment la licence globale nest pas la solution idéale, mais pour le moment cest la moins pire.

Le fait que les grosses entreprises de production vont peser de tout leur poids pour accaparer le produit de la licence globale est une question politique, que seule un véritable système démocratique pourrait gérer.

Mais quand on voit à quel point une entreprise comme Monsanto par exemple, est capable de parasiter les systèmes de centralisation démocratique pour faire avancer ses intérêts financiers contre lavis même de lopinion publique, on se dit que le fruit est pourri.

Effectivement la décentralisation démocratique est un sujet connexe, éminemment politique, mais nos élites sont absolument opposées à toute avancée en la matière.

Cest pour cette raison que la chasse au dahu est ouverte.


----------



## Average Joe (23 Janvier 2012)

Pour ce qui est de la musique il semble qu'il existe des positionnements différents selon la "major" ou maison de disques en question.

Exemple sur Youtube : d'un côté nous avons Warner qui fait couper le son d'une vidéo dès qu'elle comporte une bande-son sur laquelle elle prétend avoir des droits (ce qui n'est pas toujours le cas). De l'autre, nous avons par exemple Universal qui non seulement n'exerce pas cette pression sur le site, mais met en ligne les vidéos pouvant intéresser les internautes en misant sur le fait qu'elle les incitera à télécharger légalement (moyennant finances) l'uvre concernée, ce qui en soi est de bonne guerre.

Entre les deux nous avons des maisons de disques comme 4AD qui se contente de publier elle aussi les versions officielles desdites vidéos, d'en montrer d'autres live de ses poulains du moment ou, directement sur son site, propose de télécharger leurs disques ou de les commander et, parfois, met gratuitement à leur disposition un fichier à télécharger comportant une compilation des artistes qu'elle promeut.

Il me revient ceci : Simon Raymonde, ancien bassiste des Cocteau Twins et actuel patron du label Bella Union, déclarait récemment qu'il ne gagne que le SMIC avec ce label et a du mal à le faire vivre autant qu'il le souhaiterait. Mais la question qui se pose le concernant lui et tous les autres dirigeants de petits labels : leur situation serait-elle réellement plus enviable si nous étions à une autre époque que celle d'internet ? Comment cela pourrait être évalué ? Il y a eu pour eux un souci bien plus urgent que le téléchargement, ces derniers temps : l'incendie de l'usine londonienne de Sony produisant les CD de support de tous leurs enregistrements.

Il existe désormais un multitude de pratiques liées plus ou moins directement à internet et donc on voit mal un "modèle universel" ou une loi capable de décemment réglementer tous ce fatras avec discernement car le business comme les internautes mais aussi les artistes auront toujours une longueur d'avance sur le législateur et ses fâcheuses tendances au flicage, qui d'ailleurs ne datent pas d'hier (les écoutes téléphoniques de l'Élysée, etc.) : ce n'est pas parce qu'un gouvernement est démocratiquement élu qu'il ne sera jamais tenté par un gadget totalitaire, surtout avec tous les moyens techniques qui s'offrent à lui actuellement. À ce point de vue les Américains avec leur projets SOPA et PIPA passent toutes les bornes, c'est véritablement digne de la Corée du Nord ! Déjà que l'Australie ces dernières années avait fait fermer 1800 sites


----------



## Raf (23 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Si vous avez envie de lire un peu...
> Un avis



J'ai pas bien compris ... tu aurais d'autres avis comme ça ?


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Ben par exemple, je paye une redevance TV mais ne regarde pas Plus belle la vie...



Oui, mais tu regardes la TV non ?

Donc, tu payes.

Moi, j'ai choisi, je ne regarde pas la TV, car je refuse de payer la redevance. Par contre, j'ai un vidéoprojecteur, un lecteur BlueRay et une collection de plus de 500 DVD. C'est un choix.

Une taxe sur internet, c'est différent, cela coupe réellement du monde. Il est difficile de s'en passer aujourd'hui, ce n'est pas un simple divertissement et il n'y a pas d'alternatif. Donc, je trouve cette idée de taxe injuste.

Sinon, apparemment Abd Salam n'est plus là. Cela devait trop le gêner d'avouer qu'il travaillait pour un groupuscule lier à la musique. Dommage, on n'en saura pas plus


----------



## kolargol31 (24 Janvier 2012)

je sias pas comment tu fais, mais moi j'ai eu beau essayer de faire sauter la redevance car je ne regarde rien du tout provenant de la TV mais d'après eux (tresor publique) j'ai un ecran TV + decodeur tv donc je me dois de payer la redevance!


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

Je n'ai pas d'écran de TV justement. J'ai un vidéo projecteur. Donc sans tuner à la base.


----------



## sined_marlouf (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Oui, mais tu regardes la TV non ?
> 
> Donc, tu payes.
> 
> ...



Une taxe est toujours injuste.

Mais pour l&#8217;instant, au risque de me répéter, il me semble que la licence globale est la solution la moins pire, et donc la moins injuste, que la mise en coupe réglée d&#8217;internet.

Alors évidemment, comme la plupart des abonnements internet aujourd&#8217;hui sont aussi des abonnements téléphoniques de téléphonie fixe, ils sont indispensables&#8230;

Et donc un système de taxation pèserait aussi sur des gens qui sont abonnés à internet uniquement pour avoir une ligne de téléphone à la maison.

Et bien dans ce cas, par exemple, on peut très bien imaginer un système de taxation qui soit progressif, selon le volume mensuel de streaming ou de téléchargement, de manière à rendre cette taxe moins injuste, non ?

Bien le bonjour à Abd Salam


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Une taxe est toujours injuste.



Je ne suis pas d'accord. Certaines taxes sont obligatoires pour faire fonctionner l'économie d'un état. Lorsque j'achète un produit, je paye de la TVA dessus. Si je ne veux pas payer de TVA, je n'achète pas le produit.

La taxe sur les produits de base est plus faible que les autres. Donc, il n'y a pas de raison de ne pas manger. Et encore, je peux faire pousser mes légumes dans mon jardin si je suis vraiment contre. 

Communiquer est un droit. Cela a été souvent dit par le gouvernement qui a même cherché un moyen d'équiper le plus de personnes, même en campagne, et a développé un forfait soi-disant social pour la téléphonie mobile. 

Les entreprises qui ne peuvent se passer d'internet aujourd'hui récupèrent la TVA. Mais une taxe de ce type n'est pas récupérable. Pourquoi les entreprises payeraient un droit sur la musique qu'ils ne téléchargent pas ?

Droit qu'ils payent déjà de tout de façon sur les CD, DD et disque dur en boîtier. Ce qui n'est pas trés logique.



sined_marlouf a dit:


> Et bien dans ce cas, par exemple, on peut très bien imaginer un système de taxation qui soit progressif, selon le volume mensuel de streaming ou de téléchargement, de manière à rendre cette taxe moins injuste, non ?



Là, c'est quasiment impossible à mettre en place. Bien trop coûteux et aléatoire.


----------



## sined_marlouf (24 Janvier 2012)

Communiquer est un droit, d&#8217;accord, mais ce droit est taxé ; il est soumis à la TVA par exemple.

Ça ne vous gène pas de payer la TVA sur votre droit à communiquer, mais ça vous gênerait de payer une taxe de financement de la licence globale liée à votre communication&#8230;

Je ne comprends pas trop je dois dire...


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

La TVA ne sert pas à la même chose que la licence globale. La TVA sert à financer l'état et non des entreprises privées du divertissement.

De plus, comme expliquée, la TVA est récupérable par une entreprise, alors que la taxe "License global" ne le serait pas.

C'est un peu de la vente forcée.


----------



## sined_marlouf (24 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> La TVA ne sert pas à la même chose que la licence globale. La TVA sert à financer l&#8217;état et non des entreprises privées du divertissement.
> 
> De plus, comme expliquée, la TVA est récupérable par une entreprise, alors que la taxe "License global" ne le serait pas.
> 
> C&#8217;est un peu de la vente forcée.



La TVA sert à quelque chose, mais pas la licence globale ?

Si le produit de cette licence ne peut pas être redistribué équitablement entre les auteurs, producteurs, interprètes, musiciens et acteurs, alors oui, la licence globale ne sert à rien.

Mais si les internautes revendiquent leur pouvoir démocratique, alors il n&#8217;y a pas de raisons que les majors se servent les premières.

Et donc dans ce cas la licence globale aussi sert à quelque chose... comme la TVA.

On peut même établir qu&#8217;une fraction de cette licence pourrait aider à financer les indemnités consenties aux intermittents du spectacle, durant leurs périodes creuses.

Tout est ouvert.

Sauf évidemment l&#8217;exonération des entreprises, car alors les téléchargements se feraient au bureau, et seraient rapatriés à la maison sur une clé USB.

La bande passante est un bon indicateur pour surveiller l&#8217;activité tout en respectant sa confidentialité... Les moyennes finissent toujours par parler...


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2012)

Pourquoi ne parler que de la license globale et jamais de l'offre légale ?

Je suis plus pour cette dernière car ne paieront que ceux qui téléchargeront, mais comme dit entre autres par gwen, les majors devront la rendre attractive aux niveau accès et prix, et ne pas chercher à se goinfrer un maximum. Rien qu'à voir le succès D) de la carte musique qui si j'ai tout compris faisait un rabais de 50%, c'est pas gagné.


----------



## sined_marlouf (24 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Pourquoi ne parler que de la license globale et jamais de l'offre légale ?
> 
> Je suis plus pour cette dernière car ne paieront que ceux qui téléchargeront, mais comme dit entre autres par gwen, les majors devront la rendre attractive aux niveau accès et prix, et ne pas chercher à se goinfrer un maximum. Rien qu'à voir le succès D) de la carte musique qui si j'ai tout compris faisait un rabais de 50%, c'est pas gagné.



Oui bien-sûr, l&#8217;offre légale serait la solution idéale si elle était gratuite.

En ce sens, la licence globale est une forme de gratuité, ou une forme de vente forcée, au choix.

Selon moi elle est plutôt une forme de gratuité car elle permet de gérer la question de la rétribution des ayant-droit, sans avoir à fliquer internet.

Cette solution me semble la plus logique, la plus naturelle, la plus cohérente, la plus applicable, la plus respectueuse, la plus pratique, mais ce n&#8217;est que mon avis.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Oui bien-sûr, loffre légale serait la solution idéale si elle était gratuite.


C'est ce que tu déduis de mon post ou c'est ton avis ?

Parce que le mien est qu'elle ne doit pas être gratuite, et qu'elle peut ne pas l'être puisque


			
				gwen a dit:
			
		

> Les gens sont prêts a payer. Mais pas à se faire racketter.


----------



## sined_marlouf (24 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> C'est ce que tu déduis de mon post ou c'est ton avis ?
> 
> Parce que le mien est qu'elle ne doit pas être gratuite, et qu'elle peut ne pas l'être puisque



Ben si loffre légale n'est pas gratuite, alors elle ouvre la porte à l'offre illégale.

Ça fonctionne par la force des choses.

Vouloir lutter contre est non seulement vain, mais de plus, dangereux.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Ben si l&#8217;offre légale n'est pas gratuite, alors elle ouvre la porte à l'offre illégale.


Ah c'est sur : gratuité sur tout (lles DVDs, mais aussi la bouffe, le logement, l'équipement...), et tu supprimes le vol et la contrefaçon. Comment n'y avoir pas pensé plus tôt ?



sined_marlouf a dit:


> Vouloir lutter contre est non seulement vain, mais de plus, dangereux.


Lutter contre n'est pas vouloir supprimer, je ne suis pas non plus complètement idiot. Mais si les majors avaient fait ce qu'à fait MegaUpload, le fric des abonnements serait allé, au moins pour une partie, dans la poche des auteurs.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Cette solution me semble la plus logique, la plus naturelle, la plus cohérente, la plus applicable, la plus respectueuse, la plus pratique, mais ce n&#8217;est que mon avis.



Parce que tu télécharges. Sinon, une personne qui ne télécharge pas, même légalement, aura un avis opposé 


Pour une entreprise privée, le mieux est un vrai magasin avec une offre légale attractive. Qu'il soit en dur ou sur le net.

Quand je vois des livres de poche à 5*&#8364; et le même livre en numérique à 10*&#8364;, je pense qu'il y a un vrai souci d'adaptation de l'offre envers le public visé.


----------



## sined_marlouf (24 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Ah c'est sur : gratuité sur tout (lles DVDs, mais aussi la bouffe, le logement, l'équipement...), et tu supprimes le vol et la contrefaçon. Comment n'y avoir pas pensé plus tôt ?



Ouais sauf que la bouffe, le logement et l'équipement ça ne se télécharge pas.




Romuald a dit:


> Lutter contre n'est pas vouloir supprimer, je ne suis pas non plus complètement idiot. Mais si les majors avaient fait ce qu'à fait MegaUpload, le fric des abonnements serait allé, au moins pour une partie, dans la poche des auteurs.



Si vous luttez contre quelque chose sans avoir envie de gagner votre combat, vos chances de le perdre seront d'autant plus grandes.

Ce n'est pas aux majors de régler ce problème, mais à nous autres internautes.

Nos élites n'ont pas trouvé meilleur prétexte que ce problème de téléchargement illégal pour commencer à mettre en place un flicage systématique du réseau, qui selon moi, est plus grave encore que tout le reste.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h36 ----------




gwen a dit:


> Parce que tu télécharges. Sinon, une personne ne téléchargement pas, même légalement, auras un avis opposé
> (...)



Donc selon vous, selon qu'on télécharge ou pas, on est d'un avis ou de l&#8217;autre ?

Décidément j&#8217;ai du mal à vous suivre.

Perso je ne télécharge pas, mais si la licence globale était le système en vigueur, je ne vous cache pas que je me ferais certains petits plaisirs... Des vieux albums de derrière les fagots, que je vous dis même pas...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Ouais sauf que la bouffe, le logement et l'équipement ça ne se télécharge pas.
> 
> Si vous luttez contre quelque chose sans avoir envie de gagner votre combat, vos chances de le perdre seront d'autant plus grandes.
> 
> Nos élites n'ont pas trouvé meilleur prétexte que ce problème de téléchargement illégal pour commencer à mettre en place un flicage systématique du réseau, qui selon moi, et plus grave encore que tout le reste.



Comment voulez vous 





> Ce n'est pas aux majors de régler ce problème, mais à nous internautes.


 alors que personne ne vous demande votre avis, pas la moindre initiative en vue, pas le moindre référendum, donc pas de vote sanction de votre part

Elle est belle la France (mon pays d'origine) faut pas avoir fait *science po* pour comprendre votre mal, vous pouvez écrire autant que vous voulez (dysenterie verbale posée par clavier interposé) rien ne sera fait, vos élus n'en n'ont rien à cirer.

Faites les tiroirs de vos juges et des inspecteurs de police, ils sont rempli de tout ce qui vous est interdit, au niveau des téléchargements illégaux, sous le couvert de l'instruction s'entend.


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Donc selon vous, selon qu'on télécharge ou pas, on est d'un avis ou de lautre ?



Sortit du contexte, c'est sur. Je ne réagissais que par rapport à la citation du dessus.



sined_marlouf a dit:


> Perso je ne télécharge pas, mais si la licence globale était le système en vigueur, je ne vous cache pas que je me ferais certains petits plaisirs... Des vieux albums de derrière les fagots, que je vous dis même pas...



Pourquoi dans ce cas ne pas aller à la bibliothèque de ta ville et emprunter ces disques pour les encoder toi même&#8201;? C'est pareil, c'est légal et ça ne coûte rien ?

Tu penses vraiment qu'une personne qui ne télécharge jamais change d'attitude parce que c'est dépénalisé ? J'en doute. Comme mettre à disposition sera toujours illégale, ce sera toujours difficile de trouver certains fichiers. Surtout les vieux.


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Ouais sauf que la bouffe, le logement et l'équipement ça ne se télécharge pas.


Est-ce contradictoire avec ce que j'écris ? (si tout est gratuit, pas de vol car pas de préjudice)



sined_marlouf a dit:


> Si vous luttez contre quelque chose sans avoir envie de gagner votre combat, vos chances de le perdre seront d'autant plus grandes.


Puis-je me permettre de hausser respectueusement les épaules ? Donc supprimons les lois (qui sont toujours contournées), les flics (qui n'empêchent pas les vols), etc... Ce n'est pas que je n'ai pas envie, c'est que je sais que le voleur aura toujours une chance de passer au travers des mailles du filet. Mais pas toujours, donc j'agis.


sined_marlouf a dit:


> Ce n'est pas aux majors de régler ce problème, mais à nous autres internautes.


J'attends tes propositions


sined_marlouf a dit:


> Nos élites n'ont pas trouvé meilleur prétexte que ce problème de téléchargement illégal pour commencer à mettre en place un flicage systématique du réseau, qui selon moi, est plus grave encore que tout le reste.



La nous sommes d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs une des principales raisons de ma position anti-hadopi (abd salam, si tu nous lis  )


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> (...) une des principales raisons de ma position anti-hadopi (...)


Lui aussi, il persiste et signe...


----------



## jpultra (24 Janvier 2012)

Enfin une action envers le monde de demain !
Antérieurement, j'avais suggéré des alternatives sans savoir qu'en fait le concept de salles de cinéma VIP existait déjà !

Il semble quen France, on n'a pas de pétrole et pas d'idées non plus, la répression est plus préférée par notre gouvernement.
C'est au Canada que cela existe. Sans accepter le piratage et comme, le gouvernement na pas encore déclaré ouvertement la guerre aux internautes, les producteurs de salles ont décidé de réagir afin de ramener le cinéphile dans les salles en instaurant les salles VIP. BRAVO MESSIEURS les visionnaires.

Les salles VIP servent de l'alcool ce qui restreint l'entrée aux adultes.

*Cineplex lance les salles de concept « VIP » Les salles de concept «*VIP*» offrent une expérience de divertissement de grande qualité aux invités âgés de 18 ans et plus exclusivement*. Lorsqu'ils achètent leur billet, les invités choisissent l'endroit où ils désirent s'asseoir dans la salle puisque toutes les places sont réservées. Chaque salle de concept «*VIP*» comprend de luxueux sièges en cuir munis de tables-plateaux mobiles disposés en gradin pour offrir un ample dégagement aux jambes. Les invités pourront profiter du service aux sièges «*VIP*». Lorsqu'un invité prendra place dans la salle de concept «*VIP*», un équipier passera prendre sa commande de nourriture et de boisson à partir d'un menu amélioré qui comprendra tous les produits alimentaires habituels en plus d'une vaste gamme d'amuse-gueules. Sa commande sera livrée à son siège. Les invités des salles de concept «*VIP*» pourront également prendre une consommation avant et après un film dans le bar-salon.
«*Les salles de concept "VIP" offrent aux invités une expérience de divertissement de grande qualité qui commence au moment où ils entrent dans le cinéma*», a confié Daniel Séguin, vice-président à l'exploitation pour l'Est du Canada et directeur général du Québec. «*Les places réservées, le service aux sièges et les avancées techniques feront des salles de concept "VIP" de Brossard la meilleure expérience de sortie au cinéma offerte au Québec.*»
Il existe quatre cinémas avec salles de concept «*VIP*» au Canada (trois en Ontario et un en Colombie-Britannique) et l'ouverture d'autres emplacements est prévue plus tard cette année. Les autres emplacements seront annoncés ultérieurement.

Vous voyez, la preuve est là, le monde bouge.
Maintenant, si c'est la répression que l'on souhaite, Messieurs les producteurs ne faites pas d'effort, ce nest pas utile !


----------



## Gwen (24 Janvier 2012)

Excellente initiative en effet. Les soirées avec scène dansante (plus ou moins habillé) ou autre avec repas fonctionnent bien, pourquoi pas au cinéma.

Enfin, une idée qui veut faire bouger les choses. Évolue ou crève, la première solution est adaptée par les Canadiens. Bravo.


----------



## sined_marlouf (24 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Est-ce contradictoire avec ce que j'écris ? (si tout est gratuit, pas de vol car pas de préjudice)
> (...)



Ah ben ouais tiens j'y avais jamais pensé...

Bon je vais faire comme vous alors.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h26 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> J'attends tes propositions
> (...)



Euh... la licence globale, ce n&#8217;est pas une proposition ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------




Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> 
> La nous sommes d'accord, c'est d'ailleurs une des principales raisons de ma position anti-hadopi (abd salam, si tu nous lis  )



Et vous, vous proposez quoi à la place ?


----------



## Romuald (24 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Euh... la licence globale, ce nest pas une proposition ?


Dans ce cas..


sined_marlouf a dit:


> Et vous, vous proposez quoi à la place ?


Euh... une offre légale de qualité au juste prix, ce nest pas une proposition ?


----------



## tirhum (24 Janvier 2012)

Bon, un peu de chiffres...
Et de blabla...
(j'ai un peu lu en diagonale; manque de temps... :rose



ÉDIT : complément...


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2012)

La fin de l'article du monde résume très bien ma pensée 

" Les chiffres publiés par l'IFPI démontrent surtout qu'au-delà de la "peur du gendarme", le développement d'une offre légale simple d'utilisation est l'un des axes majeurs de l'augmentation des revenus de la musique. "


----------



## Raf (25 Janvier 2012)

Le classique : On confond corrélation et lien de cause à effet. L'augmentation des ventes sur itunes ? heu rappelez moi, Apple fourgue pas en grande quantité un truc qui permet d'y accéder et qui sert à téléphoner ?

Toujours des jolies % mais entre quoi et quoi ? Le piratage a baissé de 26% ? Comment sont faites les mesures ? sur la base d'un questionnaire ?


----------



## sined_marlouf (25 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Euh... une offre légale de qualité au juste prix, ce nest pas une proposition ?



Yes, ça cest de la proposition... 

Avec ça le roi des bisounours va vous coller une médaille... félicitations !

Nan sérieux : même si votre vu était exaucé, le téléchargement illégal perdurerait, et continuerait de donner aux autorités une légitimité supposée pour fliquer le réseau.

Mais j'admire la candeur qui vous oblige à y croire.

:rose:


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Nan sérieux : même si votre v&#339;u était exaucé, le téléchargement illégal perdurerait, et continuerait de donner aux autorités une légitimité supposée pour fliquer le réseau.


Les autorités n'ont pas besoin que le téléchargement illégal soit significatif, ni même qu'il existe vraiment, pour le prendre comme prétexte pour fliquer le réseau. Et si ce n'était pas ce prétexte-là, elles en trouveraient très facilement un autre. On a peut-être eu HADOPI, mais on a aussi eu LOPPSI.

Ce problème-là est celui du régime politique en place, et appelle des réponses qui n'ont rien à voir avec la question de la diffusion des oeuvres culturelles et de leur financement.


La question de fond, c'est de trouver un système qui permettent d'un côté au public d'accéder aux oeuvres à un prix (direct ou indirect) raisonnable et dans des conditions suffisamment peu restrictives, et assure de l'autre une rémunération juste des créateur et un financement de leur activité.


C'est moi qui admire ta candeur si tu penses tenir la seule bonne solution.

En effet, la licence globale est certes une solution alternative au paiement direct, mais elle ne garantira pas  plus l'équité du système, et n'empêchera pas davantage la fraude. On trouvera toujours une partie du public qui trouvera le moyen d'accéder aux oeuvres sans rien avoir payé, et des profiteurs qui toucheront plus que ce que leur production mérite.

Et le roi des Bisounours pourra te coller une médaille lorsque, sous prétexte de lutter contre le non-paiement de la licence globale, les autorités iront mettre le nez dans les comptes bancaires de tous les citoyens. :rose:


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2012)

Pa5cal, sors de mon corps ! 

Je ne saurai mieux dire


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2012)

_Idem._


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

J' ai survolé, et je vais réagir a quelques trucs:

J' ai lu "fermeture de megaupload = censure", c' est sérieux??? quel est le rapport avec la censure??? Une censure s' interresse au contenu, on censure une oeuvre ou autre par rapport a un discours contenu, on a des images contenu et le fait de priver de téléchargement "rien a déclarer" par exemple, au pif, de dany boon, çà n' a absolument et strictement rien a voir avec de la censure. Faut quand meme pas raconter n' importe quoi.
Il s' agit purement d' un problème de droit(s) et de commerce.
A savoir, pour ceux qui on créé/produit ces oeuvres, qu' au mieux, ils touchent le pourcentage sur un seul DVD / CD (Le DVD qui serat ripper, ou le CD qui serat copier) qui se retrouve "dupliquer" a des milliers d' exemplaire.
On pourrait dire les chaines TV passe un film et des millions de gens peuvent le regarder ou l' enregistrer, mais c' est négocié, a un tarif négocié, au grand jour; avec accord des deux parties.

"Acceder a des oeuvres a un prix raisonnable" Reste a voir quel est le prix raisonnable ('??), qui fixe le "prix raisonnable", parce que si c' est moi, çà va etre court, et je ne suis pas sur qu' en face (les "producteur") vont apprecier le tarif que je vais leur proposer...

Le web "fliqué": bien sur que le web est fliqué (ne serait ce que pour combattre la pédophilie sur internet) et je dirais que c' est pas tant que çà fliqué, il y a belle lurette que le piratage existe sur internet, et de temps en temps, il y a des coups d' arrets a certains systemes: je ne sais meme pas si e-mule existe encore, mais ils avaient subit une opération pour fermer des serveurs. Ou les serveurs de type Carracho, qui n' existe plus vraiment, ou l' affaire pirate-bay pour les torrent
Avec le sysyeme direct download il y a des tas de sites, pas difficile a trouver, pour certains qui existe depuis un bon moment, et démontre le laxisme du "flicage" d' internet. On est loin d' un flicage pur et dur.

Bref... l' offre légale existe t' elle? : oui; il y a des sites de VOD, voire il y a moyen de s' abonner a des chaines TV qui propose du cinéma tous les soirs. 
Pour la musique, il a aussi des offres, I-tunes pour exemple ou des sites comme Deezer ou autres...
Mais je crains que quand on s' habitue a la gratuité, çà devient un peu difficile apres de sortir le porte-feuille.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> J' ai lu "fermeture de megaupload = censure", c' est sérieux??? quel est le rapport avec la censure??? Une censure s' interresse au contenu, on censure une oeuvre ou autre par rapport a un discours contenu, on a des images contenu et le fait de priver de téléchargement "rien a déclarer" par exemple, au pif, de dany boon, çà n' a absolument et strictement rien a voir avec de la censure. Faut quand meme pas raconter n' importe quoi.
> Il s' agit purement d' un problème de droit(s) et de commerce.


MegaUpload était un hébergeur, et des entreprises et des particuliers du monde entier utilisaient ses serveurs pour y stocker leurs données en toute légalité.

Or, ses sites ont été rayés de la carte sans qu'aucun jugement n'ait été prononcé, et sans qu'il ait été fait de distinction entre les contenus légaux et ceux qui ne l'étaient pas, même du seul point de vue des autorités américaines.

Pourtant, ce cas de figure s'était déjà produit plusieurs fois avec d'autres hébergeurs, et ceux-ci s'en était tirés sans qu'on anéantisse leur activité ni qu'on emprisonne préventivement leurs dirigeants et employés. J'ai notamment cité Google Books et YouTube.

Par ailleurs, les législations ont évolué de manière à protéger l'activité d'hébergement de manière justement à la dissocier de celle des éditeurs de contenu. De plus, ces hébergeurs n'ont jamais été condamnés qu'à des amendes et à des versements de dommages et intérêts après qu'on ait jugé (devant un tribunal) qu'ils étaient effectivement en faute.

Ce qui s'est passé avec MegaUpload va à l'encontre de ces principes.

Par ailleurs, ce coup de force intervient à un moment où MegaUpload était justement en pourparlers avec l'industrie américaine du divertissement pour reproduire ce que des hébergeurs américains avaient déjà réalisé avant lui, c'est-à-dire rentrer dans la légalité en assurant la rémunération des ayant-droits.

Donc effectivement, il ne faut pas raconter n'importe quoi. C'était bien de la censure.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

Aucun rapport avec la censure.

La censure consiste a interdire l' acces a une oeuvre ou a une partie d' une oeuvre (oeuvre au sens large: textes.images) en raison de son contenu.
Dit moi, quelle oeuvre a été interdite d' accés??? Cite moi le titre.

Il se peut que mégaupload hébergeait des fichiers, par exemple pédophiles, sans le savoir (un controle de tous les fichiers entreposés devait etre impossible), et mégaupload hébergeait des fichiers piratés en quantité, là, c' était facile a démontrer, et çà prenait 10 minutes, et honnetement, personne n' est dupe que mégaupload était parfaitement au courant, et que j' amais le moindre ménage n' était fait de ce coté là. (Free a la capacité d' héberger des fichiers de 1 Go, espace largement suffisant pour un .avi, mais free fait le ménage, ses liens peuvent disparaitre trés vite)


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> "Acceder a des oeuvres a un prix raisonnable" Reste a voir quel est le prix raisonnable ('??), qui fixe le "prix raisonnable", parce que si c' est moi, çà va etre court, et je ne suis pas sur qu' en face (les "producteur") vont apprecier le tarif que je vais leur proposer...


Si tu n'es pas qualifié pour juger de ce qu'est un prix « raisonnable », alors ce n'est pas la peine de te poser la question, et encore moins t'en servir comme argument.

Va voir du côté des sous-traitants des gandes industries ou des fournisseurs de l'agroalimentaire. On sait très bien ce que cela signifie.


Un prix est raisonnable dès lors qu'il permet un retour sur investissement et qu'on commence à dégager une marge. Il ne l'est plus lorsque la marge est démesurée ou quand le prix est tellement élevé qu'il restreint la cible et devient toxique pour la société civile, car l'accès à la culture est un droit et ne devrait donc pas représenter un luxe.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

Et je signale que ce n' est pas "le FBI" qui de son propre chef a fermé mégaupload, il y a une procédure en justice

http://www.francetv.fr/info/la-fermeture-de-megaupload-en-trois-questions_52829.html

C' est la justyice américaine, mais vu que le gros des serveurs étaient aux USA...


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Mais je crains que quand on s' habitue a la gratuité, çà devient un peu difficile apres de sortir le porte-feuille.



Absolument pas. Car actuellement, c'est difficile de trouver ce que tu cherches gratuitement. Certains sites proposent des sélections et donc, si tu charges toujours un même type de musique, film roman, etc. ça va. Si tu veux un truc précis, là, ça devient plus dur. Du moins, je ne sais pas faire.

Du coup, quand je cherche un morceau de musique, j'ai le reflex d'aller sur iTunes. À 99 cents, j'achète sans me poser de question, si c'est 1,29, je me dis que l'on me prend pour un con et je me passe de cette chanson ou j'achète autre chose.

Pour le juste prix, ce n'est pas trop dur a calculer. 

Pour une chanson, c'est 99 cents, un album, 9,99*. 

Pour le cinéma, c'est moins de 5*, car on trouve des DVD à ce prix-là. Peut-être changer les prix au cours du temps. 10  la nouveauté, 8  au bout de 6 mois, 5  au bout de 2 ans ? Je ne sais pas. 

En tout cas, cela devrait être plus simple et moins cher d'acheter en téléchargement qu'ailleurs. Sauf que les films piratés sont meilleurs (meilleure résolution de temps en temps, sous titre et multilingue), idem pour les DVD. Donc, proposer des films plus chers sur iTunes qu'a la FNAC du coin, c'est une aberration. 

Pour les livres, pareil, pourquoi un livre de poche coûterait 5* et un téléchargement 12* ? il y a une grosse erreur de positionnement.

Mais bon, c'est seulement ma vision des choses. Je ne suis pas chargé de leur étude marketing.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Aucun rapport avec la censure.
> 
> La censure consiste a interdire l' acces a une oeuvre ou a une partie d' une oeuvre (oeuvre au sens large: textes.images) en raison de son contenu.
> Dit moi, quelle oeuvre a été interdite d' accés??? Cite moi le titre.


Ici on ne parle pas de la censure d'&#339;uvres particulières (où se sont les auteurs qui seraient visés), mais de la censure d'un service d'hébergement. C'est l'accès à tout contenu et à toute utilisation des fonctions du système qui a été supprimé.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Si tu n'es pas qualifié pour juger de ce qu'est un prix « raisonnable », alors ce n'est pas la peine de te poser la question, et encore moins t'en servir comme argument.
> 
> Va voir du côté des sous-traitants des gandes industries ou des fournisseurs de l'agroalimentaire. On sait très bien ce que cela signifie.
> 
> ...



Si tu veux les tarifs VOD, je peux te les donner, et si tu pirates les films, c' est que tu juges trop cher les tarifs de VOD, si tu pirates de la musique, c' est que tu trouves trop cher les prix de la musique en ligne (Qu ce soit sur  i-tune, ou amazon, ou deezer.)
Parce que l' offre payante existe.

Quand a "dégager une marge", de qui tu parles?? beaucoup d' artistes, beaucoup de label "vivotent"


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Et je signale que ce n' est pas "le FBI" qui de son propre chef a fermé mégaupload, il y a une procédure en justice
> 
> http://www.francetv.fr/info/la-fermeture-de-megaupload-en-trois-questions_52829.html
> 
> C' est la justyice américaine, mais vu que le gros des serveurs étaient aux USA...


Les serveurs de Google et de YouTube étaient aussi sur le sol américains, et les procédures n'en étaient pas aux seules accusations quand ces sociétés ont été condamnées.

Pourquoi le gouvernement fédéral n'a-t-il pas fermé ces sites et emprisonné ses dirigeants et développeurs à l'époque ?

Par ailleurs les autorités américaines ne se sont pas contentées de saisir les serveurs situées sur son sol. Elles ont également anéanti les services Internet de l'entreprise Hongkongaise au niveau mondial.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ici on ne parle pas de la censure d'uvres particulières (où se sont les auteurs qui seraient visés), mais de la censure d'un service d'hébergement. C'est l'accès à tout contenu et à toute utilisation des fonctions du système qui a été supprimé.



On va préciser ce que signifie "censure":

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censure


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> On va préciser ce que signifie "censure":
> 
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Censure


Soit dit en passant, Wikipedia c'est un peu le café du commerce. Ce qu'on y lit n'est pas une référence absolue (j'y trouve souvent des erreurs).

Pour le coup, l'Histoire de la Censure qu'on y présente n'a pas d'intérêt ici. Mon dictionnaire donne un sens plus large à ce mot dans le langage courant. Là, je ne sais pas si tu es buté ou tu fais semblant de ne pas comprendre faute d'argument.

Si tu tiens à limiter le sens de « censure » à celle appliquée aux seules oeuvres culturelles, alors interroge-toi sur le sort qu'on a fait à toutes les oeuvres qui étaient hébergées légalement sur les serveurs de MegaUpload, et la raison pour laquelle on a agi de la sorte dans ce cas particulier alors qu'on avait continué d'autoriser l'hébergement sur les sites américains condamnés que j'ai cités.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Les serveurs de Google et de YouTube étaient aussi sur le sol américains, et les procédures n'en étaient pas aux seules accusations quand ces sociétés ont été condamnées.
> 
> Pourquoi le gouvernement fédéral n'a-t-il pas fermé ces sites et emprisonné ses dirigeants et développeurs à l'époque ?
> 
> Par ailleurs les autorités américaines ne se sont pas contentées de saisir les serveurs situées sur son sol. Elles ont également anéanti les services Internet de l'entreprise Hongkongaise au niveau mondial.



Si google ou you-tube ne sont pas fermé, c' est trés probablement parce qu' il n'y a eut aucune demande explicite ( et je pense meme que les compagnie de disques (les films sont plutot rares sur you-tube savent le bénéfice qu' elles retirent se you tube, qui permet de découvrir des musiciens) Et google a eut des demandes justement vis a vis des liens mégaupload.; apres, ils ont sans doute négocié, examiné, argumenté sur la faisabilité technique , etc..., en tout cas ils ont été un moment dans le collimateur.

uand a fermer kles serveurs de Hong-Kong, ou arreter les gens en nouvelle zélande, çà dépent d' interpol et des accords entre états (il y a sansd doute des états ou les serveurs n' auraient opas été saisis, et ou ils n' auraient pas été arreté, çà dépend uniquement du niveau de coopération entre état)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h08 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Si tu tiens à limiter le sens de « censure » à celle appliquée aux seules oeuvres culturelles, alors interroge-toi sur le sort qu'on a fait à toutes les oeuvres qui étaient hébergées légalement sur les serveurs de MegaUpload, et la raison pour laquelle on a agit de la sorte dans ce cas particulier alors qu'on l'avait autorisé sur les sites américains que j'ai cités.


Toujours aucun rapport avec la censure: il ne s' agit pas d' interdire a leur accés.
Elle peuvent parfaitement (pour peu que le contenu ne soit pas illégal) trouver d' autres canaux de diffusion (Que ce soit de l' imprimé, du cd, du DVD, du niumèrique ou autres...).


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Si google ou you-tube ne sont pas fermé, c' est trés probablement parce qu' il n'y a eut aucune demande explicite (...)


Tu parles sans savoir, et tu es dans l'erreur. Si ces sociétés ont été poursuivies et condamnées, c'est parce qu'elles ont refusé de se plier aux mises en demeures qui leur ont été faites.

Elles ont agit exactement de la même manière que MegaUpload.

La seule différence, c'est qu'elles sont américaines, et que les délits portaient principalement atteinte à des intérêts étrangers.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

Pour you tube et google, il y a des tas de condamnations, mais si tu as un lien sur une demande de fermeture de google ou you-tube, je suis preneur.

Et sur you tube par exemple, je pense qu' il collabore, et n' hésite pas a retirer les vidéos quand les ayants-droits en font la demande, je ne suis pas sur que mégaupload collaborait beaucoup.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Pour you tube et google, il y a des tas de condamnations, mais si tu as un lien sur une demande de fermeture de google ou you-tube, je suis preneur.


Le problème est là. Il n'a pas été question de fermeture.

Explique-moi donc la véritable raison pour laquelle c'est arrivé à MegaUpload et pas aux autres, sinon qu'il y a deux poids deux mesures.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h29 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Et sur you tube par exemple, je pense qu' il collabore, et n' hésite pas a retirer les vidéos quand les ayants-droits en font la demande, je ne suis pas sur que mégaupload collaborait beaucoup.


Pour Google, ils ne se sont pas contentés de laisser les internautes échanger illégalement des oeuvres ou de les inciter à le faire. Ils sont allés eux-mêmes se procurer les oeuvres protégées, les ont numérisées et mises à disposition sur leur site, et en ont tiré un profit considérable.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

"Pour Google, ils ne se sont pas contentés de laisser les internautes échanger illégalement des oeuvres ou de les inciter à le faire. Ils sont allés eux-mêmes se procurer les oeuvres protégées, les ont numérisées et mises à disposition sur leur site, et en ont tiré un profit considérable."

Tu peux me donner l' adresse?? ou je trouverais tout çà.

Je pense que mégaupload s' est juste montré peu coopératif, que le piratage (indirect, puisque ce n' était pas eux qui rippaient les DVD et mettaient musique et films en ligne) constituait l' attrait principal du site, et surement une trés bonne partie de leurs revenus.
Il fut un temps ou ils faisaient le ménage: on cliquait sur un lien et on arrivait a une page avec un message comme quoi le fichier avait été retiré (je n' ai jamais dit que j' étais un ange), et depuis un bon moment, ce type de message n' existait plus. 
Soit ils se sont fait déborder par l' ampleur du ménage a faire, soit ils ont déliberement (et je pencherais vers çà, vu le rajout de "mégavidéo" pris le parti d' en tirer profit.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h29 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h12 ----------

Et puis il faut etre honnete si je puis dire:

Que pleure t'on avec la fermeture de mégaupload?

Le fait que çà va etre plus difficile de télécharger l' album photo de grand mere???

Ou

Le fait que çà va compliquer de télécharger des films gratoches?



De mon coté, je sais.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Pour you tube et google, il y a des tas de condamnations, mais si tu as un lien sur une demande de fermeture de google ou you-tube, je suis preneur.



Si tu as un lien sur une demande de fermeture de MegaUpload, je suis preneur.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu as un lien sur une demande de fermeture de MegaUpload, je suis preneur.



Ca va dans ce sens 


> Le fondateur du site Megaupload, Kim Schmitz, alias Kim Dotcom, arrêté jeudi 19 janvier en Nouvelle-Zélande *à la demande du FBI américain qui l'accuse de piratage massif,* a nié lundi toute activité illégale et demandé sa libération sous caution.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Si tu as un lien sur une demande de fermeture de MegaUpload, je suis preneur.



18 sites étaient concernés:

http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/...telechargement-megaupload_1632197_651865.html

Ils ont juste pas attendu la fin du procès, mais mégaupload gagnait ce procès (j' en doute un peu)
tout serat restitué en principe.

"Sans attendre l'issue du procès, le FBI a bloqué directement l'accès aux sites, en utilisant la procédure controversée de blocage DNS. Cette procédure consiste à bloquer l'adresse informatique d'un site Web à un niveau fondamental, empêchant les navigateurs Internet de le trouver et rendant les sites inaccessibles."


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Tu peux me donner l' adresse?? ou je trouverais tout çà.
> 
> Je pense que mégaupload s' est juste montré peu coopératif, que le piratage (indirect, puisque ce n' était pas eux qui rippaient les DVD et mettaient musique et films en ligne) constituait l' attrait principal du site, et surement une trés bonne partie de leurs revenus.


On en a parlé dans la presse à l'époque (un lien au hasard, tu en trouveras d'autres en faisant une recherche... sur Google).

Bref, Google Books était aussi peu coopératif que MegaUpload. Et en plus ce n'est pas une négligence ni une complicité qu'on reprochait à l'entreprise, mais la réalisation préméditée et active de la contrefaçon, en toute conscience du délit perpétré.

En fait la firme Google passe son temps à violer les lois et faire la sourde oreille quand on la rappelle à l'ordre, voire quand on la condamne, souvent sous le prétexte de forcer l'évolution de la législation à son avantage. Je rappellerai au passage l'affaire Google Street avec l'espionnage des réseaux Wifi privés, la constitution de fichiers illégaux, l'exportation illégale des informations recueilles, etc. .


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

Etr bien ils ont fermé le truc.

Mais je repose la question:

Que pleure t'on avec la fermeture de mégaupload??

Le fait ne plus pouvoir télécharger le film de vacances de Tata Jeannette qui ramasse des berniques sur les rochers d' Etables sur mer?

Ou le fait de ne plus pouvoir télécharger de films (commerciaux) gratoches??

Je le redis, j' ai ma réponse, qui n' a pas d' hypocrisie, elle est trés claire, je sait ce que je perd avec la fermeture de mégaupload, et c' est pas les vacances de Tata Jeannette.

Faudrait pas etre naïf.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Que pleure t'on avec la fermeture de mégaupload??.



Qu'on se fiche complément de la présomption d'innocence. Les USA flinguent puis discutent ensuite.

Alors que Google. Gentil entrepreneur américain n'est en effet pas inquiété alors que YouTube sert autant au piratage que Mega Upload.

Et les autres affaires mentionnées un peu avant sont bien vite oubliées alors que l'on emprisonne des gens pour bien moins que ça.

Justice à deux vitesses pour le coup.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

Tu as déjà téléchargé des trucs sur you-tube?? Chapeau.

Pour moi, on nage un peu dans l' hypocrisie.

Tu as trouvé pourquoi je pleure sur la fermeture de mégaupload?? 
Tata Jeanette ramasse des berniques? ou la réponse2 ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Janvier 2012)

Et le Streaming? Youtube est le père fondateur du streaming illégal, bien avant MegaVideo.


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Tu as déjà téléchargé des trucs sur you-tube?? Chapeau.


Chargement ou streaming, quand c'est illégal, c'est illégal non ?



patlek a dit:


> Pour moi, on nage un peu dans l' hypocrisie.



Pas du tout. La justice n'est juste pas la même pour tout le monde. C'est juste un fait démontré par cette mise en relation de l'historique de ces deux sociétés.



patlek a dit:


> TTu as trouvé pourquoi je pleure sur la fermeture de mégaupload??
> Tata Jeanette ramasse des berniques? ou la réponse2 ?



Je t'ai répondu.

Parce qu'on se fiche complément de la présomption d'innocence. Les USA flinguent puis discutent ensuite.


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Etr bien ils ont fermé le truc.
> 
> Mais je repose la question:
> 
> ...


Il était parfaitement possible de mettre un coup d'arrêt à la diffusion non rémunérée des oeuvres protégées (un accord en ce sens était d'ailleurs pressenti) sans pour autant anéantir les films de vacances de Tata Jeannette, et encore moins les fichiers des milliers d'entreprises qui utilisait légalement cette solution Cloud de par le monde.

Parce que MegaUpload, c'est bien loin de se résumer au site préféré du petit neveu Patou qui y stocke les films de sa Tata adorée et télécharge illégalement les dernières séries américaines.


Et c'est certainement toi le grand naïf. Non pas en ce qui concerne la partie des activités illégales dont MegaUpload était le support, mais sur les motivations de l'action du gouvernement fédéral à son encontre.

Le viol de la législation américaine et le manque à gagner pour les ayants droit n'offraient pas une meilleure raison de détruire l'entreprise, préventivement et sans procès, que ceux qui ont été perpétrés auparavant par d'autres hébergeurs, américains, qu'on s'est contenté de faire payer, et avec lesquels on a passé des accords.

La raison de ce déchaînement, c'est que MegaUpload menaçait la toute-puissance des États-Unis dans le monde, en concurrençant des entreprises américaines qui dominent le secteur et permettent de subordonner et surveiller les utilisateurs étrangers à grande échelle.

Il s'agit d'un acte de guerre pour la domination économique, pas d'une affaire de vol de poules. Et si l'on n'avait pas souhaité sauver un minimum les apparences, ce ne sont pas les gros bras du FBI qu'on aurait envoyés, mais les assassins de la CIA.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je t'ai répondu.
> 
> Parce qu'on se fiche complément de la présomption d'innocence. Les USA flinguent puis discutent ensuite.




Hooo..; je serais ni hypocrite, ni dupe, ni naïf, ce n' est pas là dessus que je pleure mégaupload...


Pour you tube, je ne pense pas que vyou tube fait concurennce aux DVD et aux CD. 
Dans mon cas, je ne télécharge jamais de musique, parce que je suis attaché a avoir le CD complet, et çà inclut le livret, le CD sérigraphié, je pense que you-tube est une machine publicitaire.
Dans les magazins de disques, il y a une toute toute petite minorité de CD écoutable, le reste, c' est du vrac dont le contenu tient du mystère complet. You-tube permet d' avoir un aperçu des contenu, et de ce qui pourrait m' interresser.


Un divx, çà fait vraiment concurrence au DVD (Aucun doute là dessus)


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Hooo..; je serais ni hypocrite, ni dupe, ni naïf, ce n' est pas là dessus que je pleure mégaupload...



Je ne téléchargeais pas sur MU et ce qui se passe me dérange pour les raisons évoquées au dessus.
Je résume : Les US ont un droit de vie ou de mort sur les DNS et peuvent sans décision de justice fermer un site.

Je te laisse imaginer si la Chine (simple exemple) avait le droit et les moyens de bloquer Google, comme ça, juste parce que le pouvoir en place a décidé que c'était le mal 

C'est exactement ce qui s'est passé avec MU 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h49 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h47 ----------




patlek a dit:


> (...)
> Un divx, çà fait vraiment concurrence au DVD (Aucun doute là dessus)



ah ouais, et pourquoi le DVD sérigraphié, la pochette, les bonus ne valent rien...
Désolé, mais ta comparaison MP3/DivX est foireuse


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

Je te rasures, ke ne pense pas que les USA ont droit de vie ou de mort sur un site.

Si c' était le cas, les sites djihadistes et bien d' autres n' auraent aucune existance.
Mégaupload avaient ses principaux serveurs en Virginie, aux USA...

Quand aux chinois, j' ai des doutes que les chinois puissent surfer partout.

Pour répondre a la comparaison; pour moi: oui; je m' en fous du livret du DVD et des bonus, si j' ai le film; çà me va. çà ne me viendrait pas a l' idée d' aller acheter le DVD ensuite.
Mais, il y en a aussi qui se foute du livret du CD, et téléchargent des disques, et une fois téléchargée la musique, çà ne leur viendrait pas à l' idée d' acheter le CD


----------



## Gwen (25 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Hooo..; je serais ni hypocrite, ni dupe, ni naïf, ce n' est pas là dessus que je pleure mégaupload...



Moi, je ne pleure pas MegaUplod, je n'ai jamais utilisé ce service et je l'ai découvert lorsqu'il a fait polémique avec sa chanson. Mais je pleure sur la perte de liberté engendrée par une décision unilatérale bafouant tout principe d'égalité devant la justice.




patlek a dit:


> Pour you tube, je ne pense pas que vyou tube fait concurennce aux DVD et aux CD.



Si, ça concurrence le CD. Certains jeunes cherchent la chanson de leur choix sur YouTube. Télécharge la vidéo (si si, c'est possible) et réencode le tout pour écouter sur son téléphone à 2balle. C'est du même niveau que l'enregistrement sur cassette des radios dans les années 70/80.

En plus, avec iTunes match, il est possible aujourd'hui d'avoir la chanson en haute qualité suite à ce procédé. Tout bénef.

Quant aux DVD de film, non, je n'en connais pas beaucoup sur YouTube. Mais les séries, il y a la pelle. 




patlek a dit:


> Dans mon cas, je ne télécharge jamais de musique, parce que je suis attaché a avoir le CD complet, et çà inclut le livret, le CD sérigraphié, je pense que YouTube est une machine publicitaire.



Le souci, cest que tu ne parles que de ton cas. Moi, je te parle en général. La fin de Megauplod me gêne dans son ensemble, et pas pour mes besoins personnels. Quant au CD, cela fait longtemps, très longtemps que je n'en achète plus. Ah si, pour certains assistés chinois, japonais ou canadiens que je ne peux trouver légalement sur iTunes. Le reste, je le prends sur le service d'Apple. 

Pas plus tard que ce matin, j'ai acheté un livre numérique, car sa version papier était épuisée sur Amazon. Donc, cela m'a bien rendu service. Je n'ai pas sauté sur un serveur quelconque pour essayer de ne pas le payer. Non pas parce que je suis riche ou que j'ai bonne conscience envers les ayant droit, mais simplement parce que c'était plus simple et cela m'a juste pris quelques secondes contre plusieurs minutes pour le trouvé illégalement, si je le trouve.




patlek a dit:


> Dans les magazins de disques, il y a une toute toute petite minorité de CD écoutable, le reste, c' est du vrac dont le contenu tient du mystère complet. You-tube permet d' avoir un aperçu des contenu, et de ce qui pourrait m' interresser.



Donc, tu es un pirate. Tu écoutes de manière illégale avant d'acheter? 

Moi, quand je veux savoir si un titre est bon, je vais sur iTunes et j'écoute les 90 secondes du morceau mis à ma disposition. 

Comme quoi, tu vois, ce n'est pas toujours facile de rester dans le bon droit. Mais je te l'accord, tu ne fais pas grand mal. Néanmoins, cela n'est pas la voie légale officielle.




patlek a dit:


> Un divx, çà fait vraiment concurrence au DVD (Aucun doute là dessus)



Moi, j'aime ça avoir mes films bien rangés avec leur boîtier.  Surtout mes séries, car avoir 24 fichiers différents sur un disque sans savoir ou j'en suis, ça me gave. Chacun ses choix.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Janvier 2012)

Moi j'aime bien me faire offrir mes DVD ^^

Non mais c'est vrai que c'est bien le plaisir de la boite. Mais quand je vois la musique qui sort... Faut pas s'étonner qu'on achète plus ^^


----------



## Romuald (25 Janvier 2012)

DarkMoineau a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien me faire offrir mes DVD ^^
> 
> Non mais c'est vrai que c'est bien le plaisir de la boite. Mais quand je vois la musique qui sort... Faut pas s'étonner qu'on achète plus ^^


Si tu oublies le "n'" tu inverses le sens de ta phrase 

'On achète plus' est le plus que contraire de 'on n'achète plus', qui est, je ne crois pas me tromper, ce que tu voulais dire, nan ?


----------



## sined_marlouf (25 Janvier 2012)

daffyb a dit:


> (...)
> Je te laisse imaginer si la Chine (simple exemple) avait le droit et les moyens de bloquer Google, comme ça, juste parce que le pouvoir en place a décidé que c'était le mal
> (...)



La Chine a passé des accords avec Google, imposant sa censure, ce que Google a accepté.

Ainsi Tian&#8217;Anmen par exemple, composé sur Google depuis un IP Chinois, ne donnera pas le même résultat que depuis un IP non Chinois.

&#35328;&#35542;&#33258;&#30001;, &#35328;&#35770;&#33258;&#30001; (Liberté d&#8217;expression)


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

Je pense que daffyb suggérait plutôt un blocage de Google par la Chine partout ailleurs dans le monde, jusque sur le sol américain.

Si la Chine avait le même pouvoir que les États-Unis sur Internet, elle pourrait par exemple empêcher en France l'accès aux sites américains ou européens parlant des événements de Tian&#8217;Anmen. C'est la question que posent SOPA, PIPA, ACTA et l'affaire MegaUpload.


----------



## daffyb (25 Janvier 2012)

Merci PA5CAL d'avoir éclairci mon propos.


----------



## patlek (25 Janvier 2012)

L' affaire megaupload ne releve pas d' un délit d' opinion façon la chine avec la place tien amen ou le tibet.

Moi, je suggere juste que dans le débat on n' évite d'etre faux-cul. On sait tous ce qui était concerné, ce qui était visé dans cette affaire.

Je ne suis pas un grand chevalier blanc drapé de vertu, défendant les pauvres warner broth"s et consorts, mais je ne suis pas dupe: cette affaire ne releve pas de "la liberté d'expression" ou de la "censure". 

C' est une affaire de bizness, de droit(s) de commerce: de sous.


----------



## DarkMoineau (25 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Si tu oublies le "n'" tu inverses le sens de ta phrase
> 
> 'On achète plus' est le plus que contraire de 'on n'achète plus', qui est, je ne crois pas me tromper, ce que tu voulais dire, nan ?



Merci ^^

Rahlàlà ^^


----------



## PA5CAL (25 Janvier 2012)

À propos de MegaUpload et de la rémunération des artistes, ce à quoi l'industrie américaine du divertissement a "échappé".


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Qu'on se fiche complément de la présomption d'innocence. Les USA flinguent puis discutent ensuite.
> 
> Et les autres affaires mentionnées un peu avant sont bien vite oubliées alors que l'on emprisonne des gens pour bien moins que ça.
> 
> Justice à deux vitesses pour le coup.



Je t'invite à retrouver et relire ce qu'est une procédure pénale et ce que j'ai dis. La procédure (avant le procès) est une partie très importante, voir la plus importante, la moindre erreur= annulation des charges. 

La recherche de la vérité entraine OBLIGATOIREMENT une restriction des garanties des libertés individuelles. Il n'y a rien de choquant, on fait à peu près pareil sauf qu'on a pas le droit aux vidéos/photos ... 

Ils flinguent pas ils perquisitionnent et ensuite il y a un procès .... Il peut très bien être innocenté, regarde DSK ...


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> La recherche de la vérité entraine OBLIGATOIREMENT une restriction des garanties des libertés individuelles. Il n'y a rien de choquant, on fait à peu près pareil sauf qu'on a pas le droit aux vidéos/photos ...


Rien de choquant ni d'exceptionnel... à part peut-être que l'entreprise a été *détruite* avant même que les intéressés aient eu le temps de commencer à s'expliquer. 

Franchement, je n'ai pas souvenir d'un autre exemple.



JustTheWay a dit:


> la moindre erreur= annulation des charges.





JustTheWay a dit:


> Ils flinguent pas ils perquisitionnent et ensuite il y a un procès .... Il peut très bien être innocenté, regarde DSK ...


Pour le coup, je ne pense pas que ce soit si important pour ceux qui ont lancé l'opération. L'objectif est atteint, la cible est à terre, et pour eux c'est certainement ça l'essentiel.

DSK ne dirigera plus le FMI ni ne se présentera aux élections présidentielles françaises (qu'il avait toutes ses chances de remporter), et MegaUpload ne proposera pas de modèle économique concurrent de celui des labels. Bizarrement dans les deux cas ça arrange bien les affaires des américains.

On écrabouille d'abord, on regarde, et puis on laisser tomber sans même s'excuser. Tu parles d'une justice... (d'ailleurs, qui y croit ?)


----------



## DarkMoineau (26 Janvier 2012)

Nonmais c'est clair que Vivendi-Universal et compagnie n'ayant pas proposé de modèle économique viable, elles n'allaient pas laisser un allemand réfugier a Hong-Kong le faire.


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> La recherche de la vérité entraine OBLIGATOIREMENT une restriction des garanties des libertés individuelles. Il n'y a rien de choquant, on fait à peu près pareil sauf qu'on a pas le droit aux vidéos/photos ...



Je suis d'accord, mais je ne connais pas d'autre cas ou l'entreprise entière est fermée avant d'avoir juger son dirigeant.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h31 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> À propos de MegaUpload et de la rémunération des artistes, ce à quoi l'industrie américaine du divertissement a "échappé".



Si cela se révèle vrais, c'est énorme.


----------



## Abd Salam (26 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> DSK ne dirigera plus le FMI ni ne se présentera aux élections présidentielles françaises (qu'il avait toutes ses chances de remporter), et MegaUpload ne proposera pas de modèle économique concurrent de celui des labels. Bizarrement dans les deux cas ça arrange bien les affaires des américains.
> 
> On écrabouille d'abord, on regarde, et puis on laisser tomber sans même s'excuser. Tu parles d'une justice... (d'ailleurs, qui y croit ?)



*Logiquement*, mais je dis bien "*logiquement*", DSK n'avait aucune chance de remporter les élections... mais ça, c'est si on se place sur le terrain de la logique. Un politicien de *gauche* patron du FMI ?
Et pourquoi pas Sarkozy patron d'une officine charger de promouvoir le communisme stalinien dans le monde ?... 
Aucun électeur de gauche ne saurait en toute connaissance de cause voter pour quelqu'un qui promeut l'ultra-libéralisme le plus frontale et le plus décomplexé.

Biensûr, dans le même temps, les médias avaient réussi -_sciemment ou non_- à construire l'image d'un DSK candidat qui avait toutes les chances de l'emporter... et ça avait l'air de bien fonctionner dans l'opinion.

C'est bien beau de vouloir faire passer MégaUpload pour le chevalier blanc... qui propose un modèle économique concurrent de celui des labels !
Dans le meilleur des cas _théorique_, MégaUpload aurait du *payer* les labels ET les artistes... si tant est, que MégaUpload puisse d'une manière ou d'une autre avoir les droits d'exploitation des créations !

Autre cas de figure, dans le cas de créations d'artistes pas encore sous contrat avec des labels, ou qui ne sont plus sous contrats... MégaUpload paient uniquement les artistes... et MégaUpload est l'intermédiaire qui remplacent les labels.
Ça change quoi ? un intermédiaire ou un autre...

Comme le dit *Patlek*, c'est une histoire de business...

ET de vol ! ET de guerre "économique" ! des gens veulent (_prétendent ?_) prendre la place des labels, quoi ! bravo MégaUpload !
C'est le retour du moyen-âge, on pille et on s'approprie par la force... on se débarrasse de la concurrence par les armes 

Je me demande cela dit, si cette excuse de proposer un autre modèle économique n'est pas de la propagande pour se faire mousser auprès des anti-H.A.D.O.P.I. très bon public pour ce type d'explication.

Bref, si un site comme MégaUpload prétends vouloir proposer un nouveau modèle économique, qu'il se retrousse les manches, qu'il se mette à la recherche d'artistes qui veulent bien lui filer les droits de diffusion/exploitations des créations... et qu'ils ne volent pas les créations des gens qui ne lui ont rien demandé.


----------



## JustTheWay (26 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Je suis d'accord, mais je ne connais pas d'autre cas ou l'entreprise entière est fermée avant d'avoir juger son dirigeant.
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 07h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 07h31 ----------
> 
> ...



Sauf que dans ce cas l'entreprise est assimilé à une organisation criminelle, alors quand tu perquisitionnes chez les criminels ou autre avant le procès c'est la même chose 

Regarde en France avec PIP c'est fermé avant le procès ...

@ PA5CAL : Je sais pas qui y croit, mais c'est dans leurs mentalités, pour nous c'est choquant pour eux non. En attendant eux ils n'hésitent pas a mettre des patrons, des hommes politiques en prison, alors que nous il faut attendre ... attendre ... attendre .... Peut être la solution est entre les deux  (niveau timming juste parce qu'on est totalement différent pour le reste).


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> _(...blablabla...)
> _
> ET de vol !_ (...blablabla...)_


Et hop, c'est r'parti !...


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

Il y a quand-même un truc que je ne comprends pas et que j&#8217;aimerais que vous m&#8217;expliquiez :

Comment peut-on être en même temps contre HADOPI et contre la licence globale ?


----------



## PER180H (26 Janvier 2012)

Comme ça : regarde
« je suis contre Hadopi et la licence globale »
Et voilà !

Plus en détail, peut-être parce que Hadopi est un volet répressif (quasi-exclusivement), alors que la licence globale est un système économique.
Donc l'un et l'autre ne sont pas liés. Sauf à considérer que le dispositif Hadopi est le seul et unique moyen de lutter contre le téléchargement illégal... et qu'être contre forcément c'est prôner le vol et donc le mal absolu :rateau:


----------



## boninmi (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Il y a quand-même un truc que je ne comprends pas et que jaimerais que vous mexpliquiez :
> 
> Comment peut-on être en même temps contre HADOPI et contre la licence globale ?



Dans un QCM, il arrive qu'il y ait plus de deux cases, non ?


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

PER180H a dit:


> (...)
> Donc l'un et l'autre ne sont pas liés. Sauf à considérer que le dispositif Hadopi est le seul et unique moyen de lutter contre le téléchargement illégal... (...)



Mais quel autre moyen que la répression voyez-vous pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h35 ----------




boninmi a dit:


> Dans un QCM, il arrive qu'il y ait plus de deux cases, non ?



Oui, et dans votre tête il y en a combien, des cases ?


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

JustTheWay a dit:


> Regarde en France avec PIP c'est fermé avant le procès ...



PIP est en faillite depuis 2010 il me semble, et ce n'est pas une action de l'état qui a forcé cette entreprise à fermer. Son propriétaire n'est en garde a vue que depuis hier si j'ai bien compris. Le scandale a lui éclaté il y à quelques mois. Bon, je ne suis pas spécialisé sur cette entreprise, mais je ne pense pas que cela soit comparable.

Quand un patron est un voyou. Il est mis en détention provisoire, mais l'entreprise continue souvent de tourner avec ses salariés ou du moins le temps de prévenir ses clients afin qu'ils puissent prendre leur disposition. Dans ce cas-là, récupérer leurs données et s'arranger pour les transférer sur un autre service.

Je ne défends pas MegaUpload, ça avait vraiment l'air d'être une bande de voyous. Mais je trouve que tout s'est passé de manière un peu expéditive. Ce n'est ni un parrain de la drogue, ni un meurtrier d'après ce que je vois.



sined_marlouf a dit:


> Mais quel autre moyen que la répression voyez-vous pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal ?



Plainte contre les personnes mettant à disposition les fichiers. C'est traçable, il suffit de s'en donner les moyens.

Ce n'est pas en pénalisant le consommateur que cela va faire changer les choses.

La licence globale est une sorte de stigmatisation des consommateurs. Tous coupables, c'est ce que cela veut dire.

En fait, les majors veulent faire payer à l'état, donc aux contribuables, les frais de recherche des coupables.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> *Logiquement*, mais je dis bien "*logiquement*", DSK n'avait aucune chance de remporter les élections... mais ça, c'est si on se place sur le terrain de la logique. Un politicien de *gauche* patron du FMI ?
> Et pourquoi pas Sarkozy patron d'une officine charger de promouvoir le communisme stalinien dans le monde ?...
> Aucun électeur de gauche ne saurait en toute connaissance de cause voter pour quelqu'un qui promeut l'ultra-libéralisme le plus frontale et le plus décomplexé.


Tu sembles avoir quelques illusions sur ce qu'est « la gauche ». Pour rappel, Tonton n'a pas transformé la France en état trotskiste à partir de 1981, et si le PS est à gauche, c'est surtout parce qu'il ne reste plus de place à droite sur les sièges de l'hémicycle.

DSK avait au contraire toutes ses chances, parce qu'il occupait une bonne place à la fois dans son parti (qui est un parti majoritaire) et dans le système politique ; parce qu'une grande partie de l'électorat de droite et du centre qui ne souhaitent pas voir repasser NS voyait en lui une alternative acceptable ; et parce que les candidats de gauche qui rejettent le modèle économique actuel sont trop divisés et ne font plus suffisamment recette aujourd'hui pour espérer recueillir les 500 signatures et se retrouver au second tour des élections.

Bref, DSK était certainement parmi les mieux placés pour se faire introniser au PS (peut-être même mieux que FH), passer le premier tour des élections, et se faire élire au second.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Biensûr, dans le même temps, les médias avaient réussi -_sciemment ou non_- à construire l'image d'un DSK candidat qui avait toutes les chances de l'emporter... et ça avait l'air de bien fonctionner dans l'opinion.


Merci de le rappeler. C'est un argument qui va dans mon sens, puisque c'est bien aussi comme ça que le système fonctionne. Rappelle-toi l'élection de JC.



Abd Salam a dit:


> C'est bien beau de vouloir faire passer MégaUpload pour le chevalier blanc... qui propose un modèle économique concurrent de celui des labels !


Mon propos n'est pas d'encenser MegaUpload, mais d'exposer la situation, et de fournir un éclairage sur les événements et les motivations de ses adversaires.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Dans le meilleur des cas _théorique_, MégaUpload aurait du *payer* les labels ET les artistes... si tant est, que MégaUpload puisse d'une manière ou d'une autre avoir les droits d'exploitation des créations !


Ce que YouTube a finalement réussi à obtenir était aussi inconcevable à une époque.

En revanche, et c'est tout le problème, il y a fort à parier que c'est parce que les labels américains et leurs soutiens ont pensé qu'il valait mieux que ça n'arrive pas que MU a été anéantie.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Autre cas de figure, dans le cas de créations d'artistes pas encore sous contrat avec des labels, ou qui ne sont plus sous contrats... MégaUpload paient uniquement les artistes... et MégaUpload est l'intermédiaire qui remplacent les labels.
> Ça change quoi ? un intermédiaire ou un autre...


Ce qui change, c'est :
- d'une part, parce que MU ne se résume pas qu'à ça, que les millions d'utilisateurs de MU qui l'utilisaient autrement que pour échanger illégalement des vidéos et des chansons n'auraient pas perdu leurs fichiers, et pour certains leur outil de travail,
- et d'autre part MU aurait introduit une concurrence extérieure au système actuel, du même ordre que celle d'iTunes, qui aurait changé la donne notamment pour les consommateurs et éventuellement pour les artistes.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Comme le dit *Patlek*, c'est une histoire de business...
> 
> ET de vol ! ET de guerre "économique" ! des gens veulent (_prétendent ?_) prendre la place des labels, quoi ! bravo MégaUpload !


Exact, c'est du business. Et je vois mal pourquoi tu t'en plains, parce que le racket et la guerre économique, on les subit déjà normalement, de la part du système. On se fait voler par les gros labels, et piller nos industries et notre économie par la première puissance mondiale. 

Si MU marchait, c'est qu'il répondait à un besoin, en présentant les moyens techniques nécessaires. Je ne vois vraiment pas ce qui aurait gêné, _du point de vu des intérêts de la société civile_, si MU était parvenu à remplacer une partie des activités de labels et de leur modèle dépassé. C'est comme cela que le monde progresse.



Abd Salam a dit:


> C'est le retour du moyen-âge, on pille et on s'approprie par la force... on se débarrasse de la concurrence par les armes


C'est exactement ce que le gouvernement fédéral a fait a MU. Et quand tu penses à toutes les opérations militaires américaines dans le monde pour des raisons purement économiques et politiques, tu peux dire que chez eux c'est une habitude. sur ce plan, le moyen-âge on ne l'a jamais vraiment quitté.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Je me demande cela dit, si cette excuse de proposer un autre modèle économique n'est pas de la propagande pour se faire mousser auprès des anti-H.A.D.O.P.I. très bon public pour ce type d'explication.


Si tu rejettes d'emblée les propositions qui permettent d'améliorer notre situation, je comprends que cela ne peut être _a priori_ que de la propagande pour toi.

De toute manière, l'anéantissement de MU empêche de savoir ce qui en serait ressorti, ou pas, de bon ou de mauvais. Mais tu aurais pu leur laisser le bénéfice du doute.


Abd Salam a dit:


> Bref, si un site comme MégaUpload prétends vouloir proposer un nouveau modèle économique, qu'il se retrousse les manches, qu'il se mette à la recherche d'artistes qui veulent bien lui filer les droits de diffusion/exploitations des créations... et qu'ils ne volent pas les créations des gens qui ne lui ont rien demandé.


Tu confonds complètement les activités, tout comme les labels le font d'ailleurs.

Le domaine de MU, c'est la diffusion. Tout comme YouTube ou iTunes. La question de la rémunération directe des artistes, c'est justement parce qu'aujourd'hui de nombreux artistes n'ont plus besoin de maisons de disque pour sortir un album. Or, en luttant contre des concurrents comme MU sur l'activité de diffusion, ces dernières entravent la diffusion de tous les artistes qui ne signent pas chez l'une d'elles.

Parce que le vrai problème aujourd'hui, c'est que le marché de la culture est aux mains d'une minorité puissante qui fait tout pour le garder, aux dépens des citoyens/consommateurs et d'une part conséquente des artistes, alors que le monde a évolué de telle sorte qu'on peut parfaitement se passer de leur monopole.


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Mais quel autre moyen que la répression voyez-vous pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal ?


Une offre légale de qualité à un prix raisonnable. Et il s'agit bien de lutter, pas d'éradiquer. Il y aura toujours des petits malins, y compris avec la licence globale si elle voit le jour. Pitain, mais va falloir le répéter combien de fois ?


sined_marlouf a dit:


> Oui, et dans votre tête il y en a combien, des cases ?


Il en manque une !
Vous en êtes sor ?
Tout à fait sor !


Et puisque je vois qu'abd salam est revenu, tu penses à ce que je t'ai demandé ? (et s'il te plait évite la multiplication des couleurs, gras et autres mise en évidence, c'est fatigant à lire)


----------



## PER180H (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Mais quel autre moyen que la répression voyez-vous pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal ?



Hadopi et _un_ dispositif de répression. Ce n'est LE seul et unique moyen de répression
Donc la question serait plutôt à la limite : « Mais quel autre moyen que la  *de* répression voyez-vous pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal ? »

Et dans ce cas : j'en sais rien, je n'y ai pas réfléchi, mais en tous cas s'il en fallait un, celui qui a été choisi a selon moi trop de défaut par rapport à l'objectif visé.
Et pour répondre à la question originale : voir la réponse de Romuald ci-dessus, par exemple. Ou d'autres.




Abd Salam a dit:


> Bref, si un site comme MégaUpload prétends vouloir proposer un nouveau modèle économique, qu'il se retrousse les manches, qu'il se mette à la recherche d'artistes qui veulent bien lui filer les droits de diffusion/exploitations des créations... et qu'ils ne volent pas les créations des gens qui ne lui ont rien demandé.


C'est pas justement ce que MU aurait été en train de faire, avec sa MegaBox, d'après le lien donné par PA5CAL ?


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

> Une offre légale de qualité à un prix raisonnable.



Oui, mais c' est quoi "le prix raisonnable"? , Tu en as une idée? une fourchette? (Tu la calcule comment?)

Parce que l' offre légale existe.

Quand a dire:



> Parce que le vrai problème aujourd'hui, c'est que le marché de la culture est aux mains d'une minorité puissante qui fait tout pour la garder,



Si tu vas sur "l'I-tune mucic store", je ne suis pas sur que ce ne soit pas "une minorité puissante", pas loin de friser a rechercher le monopole.


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Parce que le vrai problème aujourd'hui, c'est que le marché de la culture est aux mains d'une minorité puissante qui fait tout pour le garder, aux dépens des citoyens/consommateurs et d'une part conséquente des artistes, alors que le monde a évolué de telle sorte qu'on peut parfaitement se passer de leur monopole.



Bien vu. 

Et j'approuve tout le reste également, je n'aurais pas dit mieux.



patlek a dit:


> Oui, mais c' est quoi "le prix raisonnable"? , Tu en as une idée? une fourchette? (Tu la calcule comment?)



Je t'ai déjà répondu sur ce point.

Pour* Abd Salam,* tu pense à nous dire ce que tu fait dans la vie ?


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Mais quel autre moyen que la répression voyez-vous pour lutter contre le téléchargement illégal ?
> (...)





Romuald a dit:


> Une offre légale de qualité à un prix raisonnable. Et il s&#8217;agit bien de lutter, pas d&#8217;éradiquer. Il y aura toujours des petits malins, y compris avec la licence globale si elle voit le jour. Pitain, mais va falloir le répéter combien de fois ?
> (...)



Ben votre truc qui consiste à placer une cabine de péage au milieu du désert, effectivement, il ne faut pas vous étonner que les gens passent à côté...

Et sauf à quadriller le désert avec des hommes en armes, je vois mal comment vous pourriez obliger les gens à passer par votre cabine de péage.

Enfin, si la licence globale voit le jour, je me demande bien comment feront les petits malins pour la contourner, sauf à se connecter au réseau sans payer d&#8217;abonnement...

ReEnfin, je vous le répète aussi, votre lutte, si elle n&#8217;est pas menée dans le but de gagner, est un simulacre de lutte.

Et aussi, je vous le répète encore, ce simulacre de lutte sert de prétexte aux autorités pour fliquer le réseau, non pas pour y chasser la pédophilie, mais pour y chasser le téléchargement illégal de biens culturels, alors que la culture est un bien comme.

Ceci ouvre la porte à toutes les dérives... y compris bien-sûr, la dérive totalitaire.

C&#8217;est vous qui, par votre politique, ouvrez la porte aux mesures de type Hadopi... Si la licence globale était en vigueur, les lois de type Hadopi n&#8217;auraient pas pour prétexte de lutter contre le téléchargement illégal, puisque le téléchargement illégal n&#8217;existerait pas...

Je ne sais pas comment vous le dire pour que vous compreniez et ça me chagrine, monseignor.


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Ben votre truc qui consiste à placer une cabine de péage au milieu du désert, effectivement, il ne faut pas vous étonner que les gens passent à côté..



Alors pourquoi les gens passent par iTunes pour ACHETER leur musique aujourd'hui si c'est si facile de pirater ?

Moi, je ne sais pas faire aussi facilement qu'iTunes. ET je ne dois pas être le seul.


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

On va faire un cours de piratage alors... Leçon 1....


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Oui, mais c' est quoi "le prix raisonnable"? , Tu en as une idée? une fourchette? (Tu la calcule comment?)


J'ai déjà répondu sur le principe plus haut. Ça se calcule, et même de façon extrêmement précise quand il s'agit de privilégier les intérêts de certains plutôt que d'autres.

_( Mais je ne vais pas te faire un cours sur le sujet. Pour ce genre de prestation, je fais payer. )_

Pour avoir une petite idée de l'ordre de grandeur, reporte-toi aux premiers tarifs proposés par iTunes sur les musiques, avant qu'ils ne les augmentent. Dis-toi que le prix « raisonnable » est à ce niveau, voire encore au-dessous.


patlek a dit:


> Parce que l' offre légale existe.


Et elle est souvent trop chère, ou inexistante pour certains produits.



patlek a dit:


> Si tu vas sur "l'I-tune mucic store", je ne suis pas sur que ce ne soit pas "une minorité puissante", pas loin de friser a rechercher le monopole.


iTunes a été parmi les premiers à fissurer le modèle économique établi, et c'est encore récent. Mais Apple fait partie de l'escarcelle californienne et participe toujours à ce monopole. L'argent tombe souvent dans la poche des mêmes personnes.

Avec MU, ça aurait beaucoup changé.


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> On va faire un cours de piratage alors... Leçon 1....



OUIIIII ?


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Ben votre truc qui consiste à placer une cabine de péage au milieu du désert, effectivement, il ne faut pas vous étonner que les gens passent à côté...
> 
> Et sauf à quadriller le désert avec des hommes en armes, je vois mal comment vous pourriez obliger les gens à passer par votre cabine de péage.


:mouais: Mouais... Le système qui consiste à construire un mur ininterrompu de cabines de péage au milieu du désert n'est pas forcément meilleur.

Mais toute la différence avec cette image, c'est qu'on n'est pas dans le désert total, et que les gens ne passent pas au péage sans raison.


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> _( Mais je ne vais pas te faire un cours sur le sujet. Pour ce genre de prestation, je fais payer. )_



(Je piraterais le cours)


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> (Je piraterais le cours)


C'est une remarque amusante. Parce que justement, tout ne se trouve pas sur Internet.

Les savoir-faire les plus importants ne se diffusent pas aussi facilement, et on ne les trouve normalement même pas dans les livres spécialisés vendus en librairie. Ils restent généralement dans les entreprises, et ne sont communiquées que contre fortes espèces sonnantes et trébuchantes.

Ce qu'on trouve sur Internet, ce sont des descriptions de principe ou des cours théorique comme on en trouve à l'école. Bref, rien qui permette d'en tirer parti efficacement... quand ils ne sont pas carrément erronés.

Absolument rien n'est gratuit en ce bas-monde, pas même les biens immatériels. Et cet exemple est encore plus frappant que des biens culturels qui sont naturellement appelés à être partagés par le plus grand nombre.


Cela dit, pour déterminer de l'ordre de grandeur des coûts, tu pourras certainement trouver tout ce qui faut dans des cours diffusés sur Internet. Mon savoir-faire réside dans la précision des résultats et la solution au manque de certaines informations. Mais je fais aussi payer l'enseignement des bases.


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Alors pourquoi les gens passent par iTunes pour ACHETER leur musique aujourd'hui si c'est si facile de pirater ?
> 
> Moi, je ne sais pas faire aussi facilement qu'iTunes. ET je ne dois pas être le seul.



Parcequ'Apple a trouvé là le moyen de taxer l'échange de biens culturels, alors que le bien culturel, par définition, est un bien commun.


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Et cet exemple est encore plus frappant que des biens culturels qui sont naturellement appelés à être partagés par le plus grand nombre.



Le problème est que bien des "biens culturels" sont des produits commerciaux, et il ne faut pas l'oublier: Musique ou cinéma, ou éditions de livres ou jeux ou etc... c' est un bizness , c' est du bizness.
Et les circuits de partage par le plus grand nombre existe (Magazin, bibliotheque, radios, chaines de télévision, sites légaux de ventes, etc... mais dans tous ces cas, c' est négocié avec les auteurs/producteurs, on est pas dans le cadre ou je prend, je duplique, ou je mets a disposition sans aucun accord. 

Si on voit dans une sorte de monde onirique, lyrique, les "biens culturels" comme des biens "appartenant a tous" et "a disposition de tous", je pense que on plane un peu en altitude.
Maintenant, si tu veux , par exemple "de la musique destinée a etre partagée par le plus grand nombre", légalement gratuite, j' ai le site qu' il te faut:

http://www.jamendo.com/fr/


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est une remarque amusante. Parce que justement, tout ne se trouve pas sur Internet.



C'est pourquoi certains morceaux sont plus facilement téléchargeables sur iTunes qu'en piratant.

Mais l'inverse est également vrai. Surtout pour le cinéma et les séries TV.



sined_marlouf a dit:


> Parcequ'Apple a trouvé là le moyen de taxer l'échange de biens culturels, alors que le bien culturel, par définition, est un bien commun.



N'importe quoi. La musique, le cinéma ou la littérature, c'est du commerce avant tout. On est loin de la culture. Il semble logique de rémunérer les créateurs et toute la filière.


----------



## tirhum (26 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Pour* Abd Salam,* tu pense à nous dire ce que tu fait dans la vie ?


Laisse tomber... :rateau:
Ça fait partie des questions auxquelles il ne répond pas...


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Le problème est que bien des "biens culturels" sont des produits commerciaux, (...)



Non.

(5 caractères minimum)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h50 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h45 ----------




gwen a dit:


> (...)
> Nimporte quoi. La musique, le cinéma ou la littérature, cest du commerce avant tout. On est loin de la culture. Il semble logique de rémunérer les créateurs et toute la filière.



Non.

Lart cest de lart avant dêtre du bizness.

Et la culture nest pas à vendre.

Effectivement si vous en êtes là, je commence à comprendre notre désaccord.

Si on suivait votre raisonnement, on pourrait très bien imaginer que pour placer de largent par exemple, vous téléchargiez X fois la même chanson, et que vous prétendiez que sa valeur à la revente est égale au nombre de fois que vous lavez téléchargée...

Dautre part, si le droit commercial était respecté, vous auriez alors le droit de revendre doccasion votre bibliothèque iThunes.


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

Si je suis ton raisonnement. C'est à l'état de financer les artistes et il faut laisser libre accès à ces oeuvres au grand public ?


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Si on suivait votre raisonnement, on pourrait très bien imaginer que pour placer de largent par exemple, vous téléchargiez X fois la même chanson, et que vous prétendiez que sa valeur à la revente est égale au nombre de fois que vous lavez téléchargée...
> 
> Dautre part, si le droit commercial était respecté, vous auriez alors le droit de revendre doccasion votre bibliothèque iThunes.




Ce n' est pas tout a fait çà, c' est un peu différend, mais quand micheal jackson pour prendre un exemple, rachete le catalogue de chansons des beatles, çà lui coute un certains prix, en rapport avec la notoriété du groupe, et c' était vu comme un placement destiné a rapporter (pas a perdre).


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Si je suis ton raisonnement. Cest à létat de financer les artistes et il faut laisser libre accès à ces oeuvres au grand public ?



Désolé jai pas voulu être agressif.

Mais la licence globale permet de rémunérer les ayant-droit, et si le système est démocratique, alors cest linternaute qui est le producteur.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h11 ----------




patlek a dit:


> Ce n est pas tout a fait çà, c est un peu différend, mais quand micheal jackson pour prendre un exemple, rachete le catalogue de chansons des beatles, çà lui coute un certains prix, en rapport avec la notoriété du groupe, et c était vu comme un placement destiné a rapporter (pas a perdre).





Ouais enfin MJ avait racheté des droits dexploitation commerciale liés aux anciens médias... le truc cest quaujourdhui, les médias ont changé...


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, si la licence globale voit le jour, je me demande bien comment feront les petits malins pour la contourner, sauf à se connecter au réseau sans payer dabonnement...


Par exemple. Tu as déjà entendu parler du crackage de clé WEP (tout le mode n'est pas en WPA2) et des hotspots ouifi ?


			
				sined_marlouf a dit:
			
		

> Parcequ'Apple a trouvé là le moyen de taxer l'échange de biens culturels, alors que le bien culturel, par définition, est un bien commun.





			
				patlek a dit:
			
		

> Le problème est que bien des "biens culturels" sont des produits commerciaux


Mettez vous d'accord, les gars 


Back to basic : bon, sinon, Hadopi, vous êtes pour ou contre ?


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

Ben pour ma part, un bien culturel, tel que, çà recouvre tout un tas de trucs complètement différents, donc n' ayant opas le meme "statut".
Le monument historique du coin, la statues au milieu de la place, la joconde au louvre, etc... sont des "biens culturels" appartenant a "tout le monde" (Je me comprend: un bien appartenant a "tout le monde" donc "a personne en particulier" (pour compliquer: un monument historique peut appartenir a un individu, mais avec des clauses qui font qu' il n' a pas la liberté d' en faire ce qu' il veut"

Et la musique, les romans, les BD, les films etc... sont des biens culturel, mais n' appartenant pas "a tout le monde": il y a des ayant-droits.

Hadopi, j' ai une trés vague idée de ce que c' est, j' ai jamais lu les textes, je m' en fout un peu.


----------



## Abd Salam (26 Janvier 2012)

PER180H a dit:


> C'est pas justement ce que MU aurait été en train de faire, avec sa MegaBox, d'après le lien donné par PA5CAL ?



C'est ce qui est prétendu... y'a juste un détail qui me chagrine... faut pas diffuser les oeuvres des autres, même si ce sont celles qui sont *les plus demandées*   quelque chose me dit, que c'est pas anodin, ce tout petit détail : diffuser les oeuvres réclamées, plutôt que de proposer une véritable alternative.

C'était à MégaUpload d'avoir l'autorisation des artistes *AVANT* de diffuser *POUR* les diffuser... ou d'avoir des artistes sous contrat, pour que MégaUpload puisse les diffuser.     

Et non, de proposer une pseudo-alternative de modèle économique POUR échapper aux sanctions et se maintenir en place...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h50 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> C'est exactement ce que le gouvernement fédéral a fait a MU. Et quand tu penses à toutes les opérations militaires américaines dans le monde pour des raisons purement économiques et politiques, tu peux dire que chez eux c'est une habitude. sur ce plan, le moyen-âge on ne l'a jamais vraiment quitté.



Non, MégaUpload a eu le sort qu'il mérite... ce n'est pas une entreprise, c'est une association de malfaiteurs.

Pour le reste, je suis d'accord avec toi... le moyen-âge n'est en effet pas fini. _Mais c'est pas une raison pour l'accepter de MégaUpload ou du gouvernement US. C'est un état de fait, pas quelque chose d'acceptable._



PA5CAL a dit:


> Si tu rejettes d'emblée les propositions qui permettent d'améliorer notre situation, je comprends que cela ne peut être _a priori_ que de la propagande pour toi.



Je rejette à-priori le vol.

Biensûr, je sais très bien qu'à partir d'actes *parfaitement* illégaux, il se crée souvent des entreprises ou des activités économiques que l'on légalise _après coup_.


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Par exemple. Tu as déjà entendu parler du crackage de clé WEP (tout le mode n'est pas en WPA2) et des hotspots ouifi ?
> 
> (...)




La licence globale aussi aura son lot dinconvénients.

Mais au moins elle nouvrira pas la porte aux lois liberticides, que sont Hadopi et celles qui suivront.

Cest à nous de nous défendre, nous autres internautes, en prônant la licence globale, pour protéger nos libertés individuelles.


----------



## ergu (26 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Hadopi, vous êtes pour ou contre ?



Une loi qui a un nom de Pokémon, je trouve que ça ne fait pas sérieux alors je suis contre.


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> La licence globale aussi aura son lot dinconvénients.
> 
> Mais au moins elle nouvrira pas la porte aux lois liberticides, que sont Hadopi et celles qui suivront.


Je te conseille de relire attentivement le post de PA5CAL à ce sujet, et on en reparle après ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h41 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Une loi qui a un nom de Pokémon, je trouve que ça ne fait pas sérieux alors je suis contre.


Tu ne l'as pas déjà faite ailleurs, celle-là ?


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

Ouais j&#8217;avais lu.

Son discours ne vaut pas un clou, désolé.

Si vous donnez un bon prétexte à l&#8217;État pour museler internet, il ne faut pas venir vous plaindre ensuite qu&#8217;il le fasse&#8230;

L&#8217;argument selon lequel l&#8217;État trouverait, même avec la licence globale, le moyen de fliquer le réseau quand-même n&#8217;est certainement pas une raison pour lui donner un bon prétexte de le faire&#8230;

C&#8217;est comme si vous teniez le clou d&#8217;une personne maladroite, et que, sachant que vous allez vous recevoir un coup de marteau sur les doigts, vous placiez directement votre doigt sur la tête du clou&#8230;

Le truc du mazo, ça marche à tous les coups...


----------



## ergu (26 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu ne l'as pas déjà faite ailleurs, celle-là ?



Peut-être, mais en étant l'auteur, je peut alors la dupliquer à l'envie sans risquer les foudres d'Hadopi.


----------



## sined_marlouf (26 Janvier 2012)

Ouais j&#8217;avais lu.

Son discours ne vaut pas un clou, désolé.

Si vous donnez un bon prétexte à l&#8217;État pour museler internet, il ne faut pas venir vous plaindre ensuite qu&#8217;il le fasse&#8230;

L&#8217;argument selon lequel l&#8217;État trouverait, même avec la licence globale, le moyen de fliquer le réseau quand-même n&#8217;est certainement pas une raison pour lui donner un bon prétexte de le faire&#8230;

C&#8217;est comme si vous teniez le clou d&#8217;une personne maladroite, et que, sachant que vous allez vous recevoir un coup de marteau sur les doigts, vous placiez directement votre doigt sur la tête du clou&#8230;

Le masochisme je lui laisse, s&#8217;il aime ça tant mieux.


----------



## jpultra (26 Janvier 2012)

Au fil des commentaires, au-devant de toutes ces vérités, où est la vérité&#8201;?

Est qu'une chanson appartient vraiment à son auteur&#8201;?

Qui n'a déjà pas fredonné une chanson sans avoir acheté son original&#8201;?
Pourquoi ne partagerais-je pas un fichier vidéo avec un ami qui se trouve de l'autre côté de l'océan&#8201;?
À quoi ça sert l'Internet si ce n'est pour partager&#8201;?

Et puis ce qui veulent défendre ce qui est juste, laissez-moi bien rigoler !
Parce que la vie est tout, sauf juste Messieurs les Grands de ce monde ou si elle l'est, c'est juste pour vous !

Même un milliardaire, Warren Buffet a reconnu que ce n'était pas juste qu'il paye moins d'impôt que sa secrétaire !
Les paradis fiscaux sont toujours une activité juteuse, et les Américains laissent vivre.
Quand vous prenez un ticket sur la route et que vous devez payer, admettons 400*&#8364; d'amende.
Est-ce que c'est juste que Benjamin de Rothschild paye le même tarif que vous pour un délit similaire&#8201;?
Les Américains sont capables d'intervenir pour bloquer toutes actions frauduleuses du particulier, mais semblent totalement inefficaces quand il s'agit de bloquer les Majors de ce beau monde !
On a bien échangé le travail manufacturier contre le chômage, qui s'en plaint si ce n'est nous, la population !

Et puis Megaupload, 50 millions de visiteurs par jour, YouTube basé à San Bruno, Californie, 4 milliards de visiteurs par jours et 3 milliards de vidéos monétisées par semaine.
Il est le piratage ?
Donnez-moi l'explication, Messieurs les JUSTES.

On est en pleine crise financière, voilà l'argument notoire justifier pour nous emmerder, nous les consommateurs, les payeurs de taxes.
On veut culpabiliser le prolétaire d'être coupable de la récession.
L'économie se porte si mal que le Crédit Suisse a récemment sorti une enquête où il évoque que la France compte 2,6 millions de millionnaires !

Et puis si les Megaproductions ont des problèmes de budget, qu'ils arrêtent de payer des millions de dollars les acteurs pour faire les zouaves devant une caméra.
Si la crise existe vraiment, revenons à des valeurs plus humaines, à moins qu'on ne veuille que l'effort ne se fasse que de notre côté...

Il faudrait monter un mouvement de contestataires en arrêtant de consommer pendant 24 heures, parce qu&#8217;à un moment donné ça pompe tout simplement.


----------



## PA5CAL (26 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Non, MégaUpload a eu le sort qu'il mérite... ce n'est pas une entreprise, c'est une association de malfaiteurs.


Bizarrement, Google garde une image respectable, alors que MU, qui n'en est pour l'instant qu'au stade des accusations, a déjà été matériellement condamné... et n'a, selon toi, même plus droit au qualificatif d'«entreprise» (là tu n'exprimes plus une critique, tu vomis carrément dessus).

Pourtant, si l'on en juge par ses nombreuses condamnations, c'est plutôt Google l'association de malfaiteurs... contrairement à MU qui aujourd'hui devrait toujours bénéficier de la présomption d'innocence.

Par soucis de justice ou simplement d'équité, et pour éviter ses nombreuses récidives, Google aurait déjà dû connaître un sort au moins égal à celui qu'on vient de réserver à MU. La firme californienne aurait dû être fermée depuis longtemps, dès ses premiers méfaits, et son patron (avec son prosélytisme puant - parce la légalité, il s'assied dessus, et il s'en vante) placé derrière les barreaux.

Je serais curieux de connaître ton point de vue sur Google, maintenant qu'on sait que MU te ressort par les yeux.


----------



## Average Joe (26 Janvier 2012)

jpultra a dit:


> Les paradis fiscaux sont toujours une activité juteuse, et les Américains laissent vivre.
> Quand vous prenez un ticket sur la route et que vous devez payer, admettons 400* d'amende.
> Est-ce que c'est juste que Benjamin de Rothschild paye le même tarif que vous pour un délit similaire&#8201;?


Soit dit en passant, la Suisse fait payer des amendes calculées en fonction des revenus du contrevenant. Si c'est pas de la justice sociale, ça ! Comme quoi
Quant à Google "association de malfaiteurs" c'était aussi l'opinion de Steve Jobs


----------



## Gwen (26 Janvier 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Quant à Google "association de malfaiteurs" c'était aussi l'opinion de Steve Jobs



Si Steve l'a dit, ça doit être vrai 

Sinon, je suis entièrement d'accord avec l'opinion de PA5CAL. Je ne pense pas que MegaUpload soit une entreprise vertueuse, mais il en existe d'autres et elles ne sont pas inquiétées. Étrange.

Je ne voudrais pas jouer la parano du complot, mais cela cache sûrement quelque chose de bien plus gros que nous ne soupçonnons pas.


----------



## patlek (26 Janvier 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Quant à Google "association de malfaiteurs" c'était aussi l'opinion de Steve Jobs



Au passage, le seul moteur de recherche dans safari, c' est....

Firefox en propose plusieurs.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

patlek a dit:


> Au passage, le seul moteur de recherche dans safari, c' est....
> 
> Firefox en propose plusieurs.


 Par défaut, Safari me propose aussi Yahoo! et Bing. Et il existe de nombreux plugins pour étendre la liste si on le souhaite.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

:afraid: Pour ACTA, c'est fait !!! 

On va pouvoir forcer les FAI à espionner les communications des abonnés, afin de fournir aux ayants droits les informations qu'ils demanderont, sous le seul prétexte que ces derniers soupçonneraient une contrefaçon. :sick:

En agissant ainsi, l'Europe s'assied sur nos libertés fondamentales, et offrent aux marchands de vent un pouvoir quasi-régalien.


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2012)

Ménan ménan, je suis sur qu'on va parvenir à t'expliquer que c'est pour ton bien et celui des ayants-droit.


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2012)

Dans une société où l'on considère que tu es un coupable potentiel [car il n'y a pas que dans la question des droits que tout un chacun est considéré comme un criminel en puissance... ça commence dès la maternelle apparemment], c'est normal qu'on te surveille. C'est pour le bien de tous et le tien en particulier.
L'idéal serait que nous soyons en prison _avant que de commettre le crime_, ce qui aurait deux avantages : le crime ne serait pas commis (avantage pour la société) et nous n'aurions pas commis le crime (avantage pour notre âme).

Il y a une certaine logique à tout ça ; disons que ça cadre bien avec la mentalité de l'époque. À vouloir _à tout prix_ prévenir tout danger, tout risque, tout désagrément, on se construit benoîtement une société du contrôle. Cela ne semble pas bien efficace dans la réalité mais la peur permet d'éviter de penser à cette inefficacité.

On pourrait aussi bien revenir à du plus sérieux (on coupe la main du voleur et on lapide la femme adultère, entre autres pratiques envisageables) histoire de montrer qu'on ne rigole plus.

Et pour finir, histoire de bien montrer qu'on est équitable dans le traitement réservé aux citoyens, il faudrait renouer avec la pratique de l'ouverture à la vapeur du courrier traditionnel (le _snail mail_ comme on dit en anglois), comme le pratiquaient assidûment les employés de la STASI. Comme ça, ceux n'ayant pas Internet seraient traités avec la même attention et le même soin que les internautes.


----------



## Romuald (27 Janvier 2012)

Je crois relever une certaine ironie dans ton propos. Me trompé-je ?


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> (...) il faudrait renouer avec la pratique de l'ouverture à la vapeur du courrier traditionnel (le _snail mail_ comme on dit en anglois) (...)


En fait, on a déjà renoué avec cette pratique, même si ce n'est pas systématique. Par chez moi, on reçoit souvent par la poste des courriers ostensiblement ouverts et recollés, notamment lorsqu'ils contiennent des éléments d'épaisseurs inégales (comme les cartes de voeux en relief ou les cartes musicale).


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

En attendant, d'après un article de _l'organe du comité central_...
La "catastrophe" n'est pas loin...


----------



## daffyb (27 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Dans une société où l'on considère que tu es un coupable potentiel [car il n'y a pas que dans la question des droits que tout un chacun est considéré comme un criminel en puissance... ça commence dès la maternelle apparemment], c'est normal qu'on te surveille. C'est pour le bien de tous et le tien en particulier.
> L'idéal serait que nous soyons en prison _avant que de commettre le crime_, ce qui aurait deux avantages : le crime ne serait pas commis (avantage pour la société) et nous n'aurions pas commis le crime (avantage pour notre âme).
> 
> Il y a une certaine logique à tout ça ; disons que ça cadre bien avec la mentalité de l'époque. À vouloir _à tout prix_ prévenir tout danger, tout risque, tout désagrément, on se construit benoîtement une société du contrôle. Cela ne semble pas bien efficace dans la réalité mais la peur permet d'éviter de penser à cette inefficacité.
> ...


oh, le synopsis de Minority Report !


----------



## bompi (27 Janvier 2012)

Romuald a dit:


> Je crois relever une certaine ironie dans ton propos. Me trompé-je ?


Tu ne te trompé-je point... 

De fait, tout ceci m'agace considérablement.

Ce qui résumerait assez bien le moment actuel, c'est cette belle idée de "fichier des gens honnêtes"... Ce n'est pas gênant d'être surveillé, si on est honnête, pas vrai ?


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> :affraid:  Pour ACTA, c&#8217;est fait !!!
> (...)




Vous me faites penser à ce type qui se tape sur les doigts avec un marteau et qui gueule :

- "Aïe, mais ça fait mal !"...

Et qui continue de taper&#8230;

Et qui continue de gueuler&#8230;

Sans comprendre la relation de cause à effet.

Les loi comme Hadopi, ou ACTA en Pologne, sont la conséquence directe du refus de la licence globale&#8230;

Encore, que nos élites préfèrent la non-licence globale est une chose que je peux parfaitement comprendre, puisqu&#8217;elle permet à l&#8217;establishment de fliquer le réseau à chaque fois un peu plus, mais de la part des internautes, alors là, c&#8217;est un mystère pour moi.

Hadopi est la conséquence directe de la non-licence globale&#8230;

Si vous voulez agir réellement contre Hadopi, alors faites comme moi : prônez la licence globale, et faites valoir votre opinion auprès de la classe dirigeante.

Ou alors demeurez dans votre délire schizophrène si vous préférez après tout ; je suis pas toubib !


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Les loi comme Hadopi, ou ACTA en Pologne, sont la conséquence directe du refus de la licence globale&#8230;


Non, c'est la conséquence directe du refus de toute autre solution que celle qui a cours aujourd'hui, qui est une solution répressive dirigée contre les consommateurs.

Là, c'est toi qui passe ton temps à te taper sur les doigts avec la licence globale. Et je pense que tu peux continuer à gueuler longtemps...

Remarque que je ne suis foncièrement *pas contre* ce type de solution (la licence globale). Je rappelle seulement que ce n'est *pas la seule possible*, et qu'en l'état des lois (DADVSI, HADOPI, LOPPSI) et des rapports de force, aujourd'hui c'est une *utopie* totale, surtout après la signature d'ACTA qui nous engage maintenant sur le plan international.


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> (...) c'est une *utopie* totale, (...)



La licence globale restera une utopie aussi longtemps que vous refuserez de la revendiquer.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> La licence globale restera une utopie aussi longtemps que vous refuserez de la revendiquer.


« Vous », c'est qui ?

Tu la revendiques (du moins il me semble) et tu es loin d'être le seul, mais tu peux constater que ça ne suffit pas. Pourquoi ? Parce que ceux qui aujourd'hui exercent le pouvoir sont contre.

Le problème n'est pas de tenter de leur faire accepter cette solution, mais de les virer du pouvoir pour qu'une autre solution soit possible.


Et puis, comme solution alternative radicale, il n'y a pas que la « licence globale ». D'ailleurs, pourquoi une « licence », qui est synonyme de versement d'une rente, et la perpétuation du racket actuel en le globalisant ?

Pourquoi ne pas plutôt envisager une « subvention globale », qui instituerait un paiement unique des oeuvres produites ? Ce ne serait plus une licence qui serait accordée à la collectivité, mais carrément une cession de licence, comme celle qui a cours aujourd'hui entre les salariés et leurs entreprises.


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Pourquoi ne pas plutôt envisager une « subvention globale », qui instituerait un paiement unique des oeuvres produites ? Ce ne serait plus une licence qui serait accordée à la collectivité, mais carrément une cession de licence, comme celle qui a cours aujourd&#8217;hui entre les salariés et leurs entreprises.



J&#8217;ai rien compris...

Une "licence accordée à la collectivité" ?

Mais de quoi parlez-vous ?

D&#8217;une licence payée par les ayant droit pour avoir le droit de mettre leurs &#339;uvres à disposition de la collectivité ?

Peut-être suis-je utopiste, mais votre cas relève de la psychiatrie, je ne croyais pas si bien dire tout-à-l&#8217;heure.

Si vous n&#8217;avez pas envie de vous engager pour la licence globale, c&#8217;est votre droit le plus strict, mais ne jouez pas les faux-cul pour vous garder de le dire, et secondo, cesser de faire des gorges chaudes sur Hadopi, et ce qui suivra, puisque ces mesures sont la conséquence directe de votre position. 

...

Au fait : quand je dis "vous", ça veut dire "vous"...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> J'ai rien compris...
> 
> Une "licence accordée à la collectivité" ?
> 
> ...


Effectivement, tu ne comprends rien. Et c'est toi qui me traites de fou.

C'est plus pratique de balayer des arguments quand on les ré-interprète pour les rendre complètement débiles.

Je parle de rendre la collectivité propriétaire des droits, soit par une subvention aux créateurs en amont, soit par l'achat définitif des licences par la collectivité, et non plus d'un versement continu de droits en appliquant des tarifs incontrôlés et souvent prohibitifs comme le suggère la licence, même globale.

Mais ce n'était qu'une suggestion, simplement pour te rappeler que des alternatives, il en existe beaucoup d'autres à côté de la tienne.


sined_marlouf a dit:


> Si vous n'avez pas envie de vous engager pour la licence globale, c'est votre droit le pous strict, mais ne jouez pas les faux-cul pour vous garder de le dire, et secondo, cesser de faire des gorges chaudes sur Hadopi, et ce qui suivra, puisque ces mesures sont la conséquence directe de votre position.


On l'aura compris, TA solution est la seule possible, et tous ceux qui n'y adhèrent pas sont des fous et sont responsables de la situation.

Or, c'est très certainement à cause d'ayatollahs de la licence globale comme toi qu'on a eu HADOPI, parce qu'ils considéraient que ce serait la licence globale ou rien... or, la licence globale, le pouvoir politique n'en voulait pas.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ...





sined_marlouf a dit:


> ...


C'est une habitude de vous prendre la tête à travers tous les fils où vous vous croisez ?!...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Les loi comme Hadopi, ou ACTA en Pologne, sont la conséquence directe du refus de la licence globale&#8230;


Je ne vois pas pourquoi tu parles particulièrement de la Pologne, puisque la France a signé l'accord ACTA en même temps que ce pays.

Pour rappel, hier, ce sont 22 pays de l'EU qui l'ont ratifié :
Autriche,
Belgique,
Bulgarie,
Danemark,
Espagne,
Finlande,
France,
Grèce,
Hongrie,
Irlande,
Italie,
Lettonie,
Lituanie,
Luxembourg,
Malte,
Pologne,
Portugal,
Roumanie,
Royaume-Uni,
Slovénie,
Suède,
République tchèque.
L&#8217;Allemagne, les Pays-Bas, l&#8217;Estonie, Chypre et la Slovaquie s'en sont abstenus.

Les précédents signataire, le 1er octobre 2011, étaient :
Etats-Unis,
Australie,
Canada,
Japon,
Corée du Sud,
Maroc,
Nouvelle-Zélande,
Singapour.


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

En fait ça y est jai compris ce que vous vouliez dire PA5CAL : "accorder une licence à la collectivité" signifie en réalité "instituer un système de licence"

Pourquoi utilisez-vous des formulations spécieuses de ce que vous voulez exprimer ?

Pour ne pas avoir lair de dire quune licence est une licence ?


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> En fait ça y est j&#8217;ai compris ce que vous vouliez dire PA5CAL : "accorder une licence à la collectivité" signifie en réalité "instituer un système de licence"&#8230;
> 
> Pourquoi utilisez-vous des formulations spécieuses de ce que vous voulez exprimer ?
> 
> Pour ne pas avoir l&#8217;air de dire qu&#8217;une licence est une licence ?


Non, ce que j'ai suggéré plus haut était plutôt une sorte d'*abolition* du principe de la licence et de la rente sous-jacente. J'ai parlé d'« acheter » la licence (dans le sens d'une _cession_), pas seulement de se la faire accorder.

Le consommateur paierait pour avoir accès au bien immatériel et permettre au producteur d'en vivre, comme c'est actuellement le cas pour les biens matériels. Il ne paierait plus continuellement les producteurs qui se tournent les pouces une fois le bien immatériel produit.

Sans licence, il n'y a plus de délit, plus d'HADOPI, plus d'ACTA. N'importe qui peut télécharger les oeuvres comme il le souhaite, puisqu'elles font partie du bien commun. Comme c'est déjà le cas aujourd'hui pour tout ce qui a fini par tomber dans le domaine public.


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> (...)
> Je parle de rendre la collectivité propriétaire des droits, soit par une subvention aux créateurs en amont, soit par l&#8217;achat définitif des licences par la collectivité, et non plus d&#8217;un versement continu de droits en appliquant des tarifs incontrôlés et souvent prohibitifs comme le suggère la licence, même globale.
> (...)



Nous y sommes : retour à la case départ : Vous proposez un système alternatif à la licence global, qui soit en fait un système de licence globale dans lequel les tarifs ne soient ni prohibitifs, ni incontrôlés, ni continus.

Donc en clair, ce que vous proposez, c&#8217;est un système de non-licence globale.

Mais vous avez peur de le dire.

Assumez votre opinion mon grand, vous verrez ça fait du bien.




---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h49 ----------




PA5CAL a dit:


> Non, ce que j'ai suggéré plus haut était plutôt une sorte d'*abolition* du principe de la licence. (...)



Ah ben voilà : enfin du parler franc.

La licence est un principe qui vous défrise, au point que vous allez l&#8217;abolir à force d'expliquer sur les forums combien c'est ignominieux.

Moi aussi je suis pour l&#8217;abolition :


----------



## ergu (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est une habitude de vous prendre la tête à travers tous les fils où vous vous croisez ?!...



Parle à mon luc, ma tête a une licence globale.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

ergu a dit:


> Parle à mon luc, ma tête a une licence globale.


Oui, j'ai l'impression, aussi...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Nous y sommes : retour à la case départ : Vous proposez un système alternatif à la licence global, qui soit en fait un système de licence globale dans lequel les tarifs ne soient ni prohibitifs, ni incontrôlés, ni continus.


Non, ça c'était un *autre* exemple de solution, différent de celui juste au-dessus.

Il faut suivre un peu.



sined_marlouf a dit:


> Assumez votre opinion mon grand, vous verrez ça fait du bien.
> (...)
> La licence est un principe qui vous défrise, au point que vous allez l&#8217;abolir à force d'expliquer sur les forums combien c'est ignominieux..


Commence donc par faire la différence entre une opinion et un exemple pour argumenter un propos. On n'est pas obligé d'être acquis à une cause pour en parler, et on n'est pas non plus tenu de ne parler _que_ des causes qu'on défend.

Pour rappel, j'ai indiqué que je n'étais pas foncièrement contre la licence globale. Ce qui me défrise par contre, c'est qu'on fasse une fixation dessus au point d'accuser de tous les maux tous ceux qui ne s'y rallient pas inconditionnellement (comme tu l'as fait plus haut).

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h33 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h05 ----------

Le moins qu'on puisse dire en tout cas, c'est que la presse écrite et audiovisuelle se fait plutôt discrète sur la signature d'ACTA par la France.

Pour l'instant, je n'ai pu le lire que dans le Monde, le Nouvel Obs, l'Humanité et 20 Minutes (souvent en cherchant bien), et dans la presse Internet spécialisée comme La Quadrature du Net, ZDNet, le Journal du Geek ou Actua Litté.

Je n'ai rien vu à la télé.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h33 ----------

Retours sur l'affaire MegaUpload :

Emmanuel Gadaix, représentant de Megaupload en France, entendu par le Sénat français le 12 janvier dernier à l'occasion des discussions sur HADOPI 3 :

[YOUTUBE]DZV-G-q5TZw[/YOUTUBE]

Le discours n'est pas foncièrement différent de celui tenu par Google, voire par Apple...


Le même, dans un entretien accordé à ZDNet publié aujourd'hui.


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> (...) Ce qui me défrise par contre, cest quon fasse une fixation dessus au point daccuser de tous les maux tous ceux qui ne sy rallient pas inconditionnellement (comme tu las fait plus haut).
> (...)



Je nai jamais fait cela.

Vous avez parfaitement le droit dêtre contre la licence globale, mais :

1°/ assumez votre opinion.

2°/ ne faites pas semblant de vous indigner contre les lois liberticides qui découlent directement de votre opinion.

Cest trop demander ?


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Je n&#8217;ai jamais fait cela.


Relis-toi. D'ailleurs tu recommences juste en-dessous.


sined_marlouf a dit:


> Vous avez parfaitement le droit d&#8217;être contre la licence globale, mais :
> 
> 1°/ assumez votre opinion.
> 
> ...


Et *chercher à comprendre* ce que j'ai écrit avant de le déformer et d'en déduire n'importe quoi, ou *arrêter d'accuser* le premier venu d'être responsable des lois liberticides parce qu'il n'adhère pas totalement à *ton* opinion, c'est trop demander ? 


Mon opinion, je l'ai donnée il y a déjà longtemps, et je l'assume parfaitement. Ce que j'ai écrit juste au-dessus, ce sont seulement des arguments contre tes préjugés, sous forme d'autres solutions alternatives qu'on aurait tout aussi bien pu défendre à la place de la tienne.

C'est plutôt à toi d'assumer le fait qu'aujourd'hui, la licence globale c'est rapé ! Si tu penses qu'«on» n'a pas suffisamment oeuvré dans ce sens, tu en es le premier responsable si je suis ton raisonnement, et tu n'as qu'à t'en prendre à toi-même.

Je ne suis pas foncièrement contre la licence globale, mais je préfère une autre solution, je ne vais pas me décarcasser pour tes beaux yeux, surtout pas pour une cause qui est perdue d'avance. Estime-toi déjà heureux que je ne me décarcasse pas pour lutter contre.


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> (...)
> Si vous n&#8217;avez pas envie de vous engager pour la licence globale, c&#8217;est votre droit le plus strict, (...)





PA5CAL a dit:


> (...)Ce qui me défrise par contre, c'est qu'on fasse une fixation dessus au point d'accuser de tous les maux tous ceux qui ne s'y rallient pas inconditionnellement (comme tu l'as fait plus haut).
> (...)





sined_marlouf a dit:


> Je n&#8217;ai jamais fait cela.
> 
> Vous avez parfaitement le droit d&#8217;être contre la licence globale, mais :
> 
> ...





PA5CAL a dit:


> Relis-toi. D'ailleurs tu recommences juste en-dessous.
> (...)




C&#8217;est pas beau de mentir PA5CAL...

1°/ je n&#8217;ai jamais prétendu que le ralliement à la licence globale devait se faire de manière inconditionnelle,

2°/ j&#8217;accuse les opposants à la licence globale d&#8217;être responsables des lois liberticides qui découlent de leur opinion, je ne les accuse pas de tous les maux.

Et maintenant que vous nous avez démontré que vous êtes capable de mentir aussi lamentablement, une petite confidence : Vous arrive-t-il de vous mentir à vous-même ?


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

Voulez pas continuer par MP ou sur iChat, si c'est pour vous prendre la tête ?!...
Passque là, on est loin d'Hadopi...


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

Imaginez une seconde PA5CAL, que d&#8217;ici naisse un mouvement citoyen, une reconquête des internautes, de leur droit à la parole.

Imaginez que ce mouvement débouche un jour sur l&#8217;identité numérique, la liberté d&#8217;expression et la licence globale&#8230;

Quel sera votre sentiment en relisant les propos que vous venez de me tenir ?&#8230;

Maintenant, imaginez au contraire, que dans quinze ans de cela votre enfant vous demande, alors que les lois liberticides sur internet se sont empilées au point de ne plus pouvoir bouger un petit doigt sans avoir big brother sur le dos :

- "Mais Papa, comment as-tu pu laisser faire ça ?"

Et vous lui répondrez :

- "Ah ben je savais pas moi ; j&#8217;étais qu&#8217;un pauvre petit internaute tu sais !".

Et alors vous ne lui mentirez pas&#8230;

Mais moi ce que je vous propose ici et maintenant, c&#8217;est de reprendre le pouvoir qui nous revient : de reprendre cette démocratie qui nous échappe, qu&#8217;on nous confisque, pour nos enfants, et pour nos petits-enfants, comme nos aïeux se sont battus pour notre liberté d&#8217;expression, allant souvent jusqu&#8217;à le payer de leur vie !

À moi de vous le demander à mon tour PA5CAL : relisez-vous.​

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h58 ----------




tirhum a dit:


> Voulez pas continuer par MP ou sur iChat, si c'est pour vous prendre la tête ?!...
> Passque là, on est loin d'Hadopi...



Désolé si on vous prend la tête, mais on est en plein dans le sujet.

Je vous raconterais bien une histoire drôle pour alléger lambiance, mais là j'ai rien qui mvient.


----------



## ergu (27 Janvier 2012)

Moi, je croyais que c'était Elvis qui n'était pas mort - mais en fait, non, c'est Che Guevara.
Il est devenu un peu sourd, mais il a toujours la patate, ça fait plaisir.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Désolé si on vous prend la tête, mais on est en plein dans le sujet.
> 
> Je vous raconterais bien une histoire drôle pour alléger lambiance, mais là j'ai rien qui mvient.


Et ça :





sined_marlouf a dit:


> Assumez votre opinion mon grand, vous verrez ça fait du bien.





sined_marlouf a dit:


> Cest trop demander ?





PA5CAL a dit:


> Relis-toi. D'ailleurs tu recommences juste en-dessous.
> Et *chercher à comprendre* ce que j'ai écrit avant de le déformer et d'en déduire n'importe quoi, ou *arrêter d'accuser* le premier venu d'être responsable des lois liberticides parce qu'il n'adhère pas totalement à *ton* opinion, c'est trop demander ?





sined_marlouf a dit:


> Et maintenant que vous nous avez démontré que vous êtes capable de  mentir aussi lamentablement, une petite confidence : Vous arrive-t-il de  vous mentir à vous-même ?


C'est dans le sujet ?!...


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est dans le sujet ?!...



Ben ouais je vois rien qui soit HS...

Vous voulez que je vous explique ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h29 ----------




ergu a dit:


> Moi, je croyais que c'était Elvis qui n'était pas mort - mais en fait, non, c'est Che Guevara.
> Il est devenu un peu sourd, mais il a toujours la patate, ça fait plaisir.



Ouais t'as raison vaut mieux toucher à rien on s'fait chambrer trop grave sinon.


----------



## tirhum (27 Janvier 2012)

sined_marlouf a dit:


> Vous voulez que je vous explique ?


Oh ouiiii !!... :love: :love:
(pour rester dans le même ton que toi... )


----------



## sined_marlouf (27 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Oh ouiiii !!... :love: :love:
> (pour rester dans le même ton que toi... )



Nan j'préfère ton ton à toi...


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

. . .  

. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 



Sinon, quelqu'un a-t-il vu ou entendu une info à propos de la ratification d'ACTA par la France à la télé ou à la radio ?

Parce que jusque maintenant, je n'ai encore rien vu passer sur aucune des chaînes et des stations françaises sur lesquelles je suis branché depuis ce matin (... incompréhension ? désintérêt ? autocensure ? ...)

( Peut-être qu'on en parlera un peu plus après les manifestations prévues demain, si elles ont du succès. )


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2012)

Grotesque, hilarant, mais rien qui puisse aider les gens à comprendre votre problème


----------



## patlek (27 Janvier 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Dans une société où l'on considère que tu es un coupable potentiel [car il n'y a pas que dans la question des droits que tout un chacun est considéré comme un criminel en puissance... ça commence dès la maternelle apparemment], c'est normal qu'on te surveille. C'est pour le bien de tous et le tien en particulier.
> L'idéal serait que nous soyons en prison _avant que de commettre le crime_, ce qui aurait deux avantages : le crime ne serait pas commis (avantage pour la société) et nous n'aurions pas commis le crime (avantage pour notre âme).
> 
> Il y a une certaine logique à tout ça ; disons que ça cadre bien avec la mentalité de l'époque. À vouloir _à tout prix_ prévenir tout danger, tout risque, tout désagrément, on se construit benoîtement une société du contrôle. Cela ne semble pas bien efficace dans la réalité mais la peur permet d'éviter de penser à cette inefficacité.
> ...



Moi, j' ai essayé de me faire l' avocat du diable. Meme le diable a droit a un avocat.
C' était pour tenter d' éviter que le débat vire aux méchantes compagnies ou "majors", face au tout petit et tout gentil et forcément victime, internaute.
Que ce soit un peu caricatural.

Si les coups de boule rouges existaient encore, j' en aurais sans doute ramassé quelques uns sur ce fil.

Je ne me suis jalmais déclarer etre un "juste"; a aucun moment.

Maintenant que le mégaupload est fermé, mais çà peut etre ailleurs...; si je télécharge un film; ou un CD , pour exemple, par rapport a la légalité /illégalité, je sais ou je me situe, je ne suis pas dupe.
Et je suis tout à fait a meme de comprendre que çà puisse ne pas plaire a certains, notament ceux qui ont produit , créé le film ou le CD. 

J' ai une voiture aussi, et elle ne me sers pas pour rouler dans un gigantesque parc ou je serais libre d' avoir la conduite que je veux: avec ma voiture, je vais sur les routes, qui sont remplis de regles et de panneaux, et qui sont surveillées a l' improviste. Est ce que tout automobiliste est un criminel en puissance?; peut etre; en tout cas; il y a des automobilistes qui ne respectent pas les règles, en tout cas, pas toujours. 

Ce n' est pas pour autant que j' approuverais tout, y compris si je comprend la démarche derriere, donc je me suis déjà quazi pas interrressé a Hadopi (Dont la seule chose que j" ai retenu, c' est que si j' allais sur les réseau peer to peer, il faudrait que je masque mon ip, en passant par un proxy qui montrerait son ip a la place de la mienne)

Acta, je vois encore moins ce que c' est. Je serais peut etre contre si je me renseigne.

Bref, je pense avoir fait le tour de ce que je voulais dire sur ce fil.


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

Comment agir contre ACTA. Il n'est pas encore trop tard.


----------



## Average Joe (27 Janvier 2012)

Aïe, le lien est mort (adresse introuvable) déjà ?


----------



## PA5CAL (27 Janvier 2012)

Average Joe a dit:


> Aïe, le lien est mort (adresse introuvable)&#8230; déjà ?


Non. Seulement une copie de lien foirée par Internet Explorer sur un PC Windows de m... .

C'est maintenant corrigé.


----------



## Abd Salam (29 Janvier 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Bizarrement, Google garde une image respectable, alors que MU, qui n'en est pour l'instant qu'au stade des accusations, a déjà été matériellement condamné... et n'a, selon toi, même plus droit au qualificatif d'«entreprise» (là tu n'exprimes plus une critique, tu vomis carrément dessus).



Une *critique* qui te plait pas est une "vomissure" ; compris.

Je saurais.   

Mais bon, si on n'a plus le droit de dire qu'une personne physique ou morale qui commet un délit... commet bel et bien un délit.

C'est de la mauvaise foi que de jouer sur l'_artifice juridique_ que M.U. n'en est qu'au stade de l'accusation. Nous savons tous que l'intérêt majeur -_si ce n'est le seul_- pour la majorité des internautes qui s'y connectaient -_si ce n'est tous_-, étaient la possibilité d'y trouver des fichiers piratés.


----------



## Romuald (29 Janvier 2012)

Nous le savons.
Ce n'est pas pour ça qu'il faut appliquer la peine avant le jugement. Officiellement les US, l'australie et autres pays impliqués dans l'affaire sont encore des démocraties, non ?

(sinon tu penses à ce que je t'ai demandé ou bien j'oublie ?)


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Une *critique* qui te plait pas est une "vomissure" ; compris.
> 
> Je saurais.
> 
> ...


Ce que tu fais, ce n'est pas une critique, c'est de la diffamation. C'est un délit.

Puis-je alors te considérer comme déjà condamné, et employer un qualificatif adapté pour te désigner ?
Me permettrais-je d'affirmer que nous savons tous que tu utilises ce forum pour salir la réputation des entreprises qui te dérangent ?



Tu vois où peut mener ton procédé ?


----------



## Gwen (29 Janvier 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Mais bon, si on n'a plus le droit de dire qu'une personne physique ou morale qui commet un délit... commet bel et bien un délit.



Je crois que tout le monde est d'accord sur un point. MegaUplod n'était pas une entreprise faisant oeuvre de charité.

Néanmoins, ce qui gêne certains participants, c'est la manière employée. Tu tournes tout en blanc ou noir. Ceux qui se plaignent de la méthode employée ne sont pas forcément des supporters de MegaUpload.

Tout comme les gens contre hadopi ne sont pas forcément des pirates.

Relativise un peu.


----------



## PA5CAL (29 Janvier 2012)

Une image amusante sur la façon dont s'organise Internet.







Sur la valise du type qui baigne dans son sang, en haut à droite, on aperçoit le logo de MegaUpload...


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2012)

En tous cas, vivement Hadopi 3, parce que l'efficacité de Hadopi 1 et 2 ce n'est pas vraiment ça


----------



## tirhum (30 Janvier 2012)

Delete ?!...


----------



## DarkMoineau (30 Janvier 2012)

tirhum a dit:


> Delete ?!...



Faut faire disparaître les preuves de la légalité de Megaupload.


----------



## Abd Salam (3 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> > Envoyé par Abd Salam
> >
> > Mais bon, si on n'a plus le droit de dire qu'une personne physique ou morale qui commet un délit... commet bel et bien un délit.
> 
> ...



Je vois qu'on se comprends toujours pas. J'ai bien été clair dans mon propos : MégaUpload était une association de malfaiteurs.
Je leur reproche pas de faire des profits, je leur reproche d'être des bandits. C'est clair.

C'est pas un problème de manque de "relativisme", j'énonce un fait. Un simple fait.

Je ne vois pas le monde en noir et blanc, je parle d'un seul point bien précis : MégaUpload avait entièrement tort.
Pourquoi les transgresseurs auraient le droit d'agir de manière frontale et directe ? et pas les autorités ?   

La méthode n'a rien de gênant ; les autorités ont mis fin à un délit de grande envergure. Simple fait, encore une fois.

Bref, c'est très simple, les pirates professionnels comme ceux de MégaUpload n'avaient pas le droit de disposer à leur guise des créations des autres... c'est tout.

Le vol n'est pas inventer un autre modèle économique, c'est du vol.

Ils ont triché, et ça n'a pas marché... les autorités sont allés les alpaguer. Tant pis pour eux. Et tant mieux pour les bandits qui peuvent continuer à tricher.
Mais qu'on vienne pas pleurer quand les autorités tapent sur les doigts des tricheurs.


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Je vois qu'on se comprends toujours pas.



En effet.

Dis, au fait, pourquoi tu refuses de nous dire ce que tu fais. Car pour gueuler t'es le champion, pour les idées arrêtées, aussi. Pour juger les autres également. Mais le tout sous couvert d'anonymat, c'est plus simple.

Il n'y a que les bandits qui sont cagoulés normalement. Les honnêtes gens, on les connaît.


----------



## Abd Salam (3 Février 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Ce que tu fais, ce n'est pas une critique, c'est de la diffamation. C'est un délit.
> 
> Puis-je alors te considérer comme déjà condamné, et employer un qualificatif adapté pour te désigner ?
> Me permettrais-je d'affirmer que nous savons tous que tu utilises ce forum pour salir la réputation des entreprises qui te dérangent ?
> ...



Non, tu n'as pas le droit de te lancer comme ça dans la malhonnêteté intellectuelle, et présenter *une critique* comme de la diffamation.

Je le répéte : tout l'intérêt* de MégaUpload était le piratage. C'était leur fond de commerce.* C'était de notoriété public.
L'immense majorité du traffic généré par MégaUpload était motivé par la recherche de fichiers piratés et piratables.
_Oserais-tu prétendre le contraire ?_

Les autorités ont agi sur *flagrant délit*. C'est tout. Et les autorités ont fait exactement ce qu'il fallait faire : confiscation immédiate de tout les outils du délit. C'est la Loi.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h55 ----------




gwen a dit:


> En effet.
> 
> Dis, au fait, pourquoi tu refuses de nous dire ce que tu fais. Car pour gueuler t'es le champion, pour les idées arrêtées, aussi. Pour juger les autres également. Mais le tout sous couvert d'anonymat, c'est plus simple.
> 
> Il n'y a que les bandits qui sont cagoulés normalement. Les honnêtes gens, on les connaît.





D'accord, quand toi tu ne changes pas d'avis, c'est pas avoir des idées arrêtées. D'accord.



Quand tu exprimes ton opinion, toi, tu n'es pas un champion pour gueuler... d'accord.



Un forum, c'est échanger des idées... on doit juger la valeur des idées, peu importe qui les dit.
Non ?

Je me fous de savoir qui tu es -pour ma part-, ici, ce qui compte, ce sont tes opinions. Et c'est avec plaisir que j'échange avec toi.
Que j'exprime mes idées, et que tes idées me font réfléchir, ou découvrir les autres manières de penser.


----------



## Romuald (3 Février 2012)

@abd salam
Et que tu bottes une fois de plus en touche.

Puis-je te rappeler -encore une fois- que de mon côté j'ai également deux questions sans réponses, et que tu affirmes en avoir également à mon encontre mais que j'attends toujours que tu me dises lesquelles. Où dois-je comprendre que c'était seulement une manière de remettre insidieusement la balle dans mon camp ?

A te lire.


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Non, tu n'as pas le droit de te lancer comme ça dans la malhonnêteté intellectuelle, et présenter *une critique* comme de la diffamation.



Le droit ? Pourquoi il ne pourrait pas ? Quelle loi lui interdit de t'avertir qu'il lui semble que tu es en train de diffamer ?

Ce n'est pas une critique, c'est un jugement que tu portes sur une affaire non jugée justement. Tu assènes des vérités comme étant vérifiée alors que toi même tu ne peux apporter de preuve de tes dires. Ce n'est pas en matraquant que je cite «*ce sont des voleurs" que c'en est réellement.

Les voleurs ce sont les gens qui partageaient les fichiers jusqu'à preuve du contraire. 

Parce que sinon, SONY est un voleur (ils font des CD vierges permettant de copier des musiques ou des films). Et je ne te parle pas de Western Digital, et tout autre fournisseur de mémoire qu'elle soit sous forme de disque dur, de clef USB ou autre.


Au fait, Qui t'es ?


----------



## PER180H (3 Février 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Pourquoi les transgresseurs auraient le droit d'agir de manière frontale et directe ? et pas les autorités ?


Si on est dans un état de droit, alors non pas forcément.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Je le répéte : tout l'intérêt* de MégaUpload était le piratage. C'était leur fond de commerce.* C'était de notoriété public.



Si on fonctionne selon les règles du "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais" et du "la fin justifie les moyens", et que la notoriété publique suffit pour condamner, alors on n'est pas dans un état de droit. Mais là n'est peut-être pas l'essentiel...


----------



## Abd Salam (3 Février 2012)

PER180H a dit:


> Si on est dans un état de droit, alors non pas forcément.



Je vois que tu dois pas bien comprendre le sens des expressions "direct" et "frontal"...  ça ne veut pas dire "être méchant", ou agir de manière "tyrannique".
Ça veut dire "agir" de façon claire et nette.

Une personne fait une transgression. L'état y met un terme. On arrête de trouver mille excuses aux fouteurs de merde, et on arrête de diaboliser la répression.
La répression, c'est du droit. *La répression, c'est de l'état de droit*.



PER180H a dit:


> Si on fonctionne selon les règles du "faites ce que je dis, pas ce que je fais" et du "la fin justifie les moyens", et que la notoriété publique suffit pour condamner, alors on n'est pas dans un état de droit. Mais là n'est peut-être pas l'essentiel...



J'ai dit que les autorités ont agi sur *flagrant délit*.

Et j'ai expliqué par ailleurs que PA5CAL faisait preuve de mauvaise foi en affirmant que l'on ne sait pas si MégaUpload avait commis ou non le délit de piratage.

C'est pour cela que j'ai évoqué le principe de "notoriété public" pour dire que l'on sait tous ce qu'était l'activité principal de MégaUpload : le piratage.

Je comprends que l'on soit pour déposséder les ayants-droits de leurs droits... chacun peut être pour ou contre les idées qu'il veut.
Mais qu'on ne repeigne quand même pas la réalité en fonction de ses partis pris !

Ayons l'honnêteté de reconnaitre les raisons *ET les torts* de chacun, et pas seulement les torts de ceux avec qui on n'est pas d'accord... en parant de toutes les vertus ceux qui partagent nos opinions.


----------



## PA5CAL (3 Février 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Non, tu n'as pas le droit de te lancer comme ça dans la malhonnêteté intellectuelle, et présenter *une critique* comme de la diffamation.


C'est toi qui donne dans la malhonnêteté intellectuelle.

MegaUpload est une société. C'est un fait, et affirmer le contraire est une contre-vérité.

Et traiter d'organisation criminelle une personne morale qui n'a pas encore été jugée, c'est techniquement de la diffamation. D'une part parce que cela nuit à son image, d'autre part parce qu'aucune décision d'aucun tribunal ne le prouve.

Et ce, sans préjuger du point de vue qu'on peut avoir sur les agissements de MegaUpload.



Abd Salam a dit:


> Je le répéte : tout l'intérêt* de MégaUpload était le piratage. C'était leur fond de commerce.* C'était de notoriété public.
> L'immense majorité du traffic généré par MégaUpload était motivé par la recherche de fichiers piratés et piratables.


La «notoriété publique», ce sont les préjugés, les ragots, ce que raconte ma concierge qui n'a jamais rien vu mais qui sait tout sur tout.

Encore une fois, de grosses entreprises américaines ont été très souvent condamnées pour des violations répétées de la législation dans de nombreux pays. Ce n'est pas la «notoriété publique» qui le dit, ce sont les jugements prononcés lorsqu'elles ont été condamnées.

- Le fond de commerce de Google Books, c'était le pillage de livres clairement soumis à droit d'auteur, sans l'accord des ayants droit et parfois malgré leur interdiction expresse et répétée.
- L'activité annexe de Google Street View, c'était l'espionnage des points d'accès Wifi, la réalisation illicite de fichiers de données à caractère personnel, leur exportation également illicite, et le refus de détruire ces données et de permettre aux autorités d'enquêter.
- C'était également la photographie et la diffusion d'images précises de lieux privés sans l'autorisation de leur propriétaire.
- Google Maps diffusait des photographies aériennes de lieux sensibles comme notamment des zones militaires.
Et Google n'a pas forcément encore mis un terme à toutes ces activités illégales aujourd'hui.

_Oserais-tu prétendre le contraire ?_

_Pourquoi n'affirmes-tu pas que Google est une organisation criminelle ?_

Malgré les *flagrants délits*, les autorités n'ont pas confisqué les outils du délit, ni  immédiatement, ni jamais.

Le fait est que des pirates professionnels comme ceux de Google ont matériellement le droit de disposer à leur guise des créations des autres, puisque les autorités ne l'empêchent pas de le faire.


D'autre part, il te serait profitable de prendre de la distance avec ce qu'on t'a mis dans le crâne, ou du moins ce que tu tentes de répandre comme « vérité » ici.

Les « autorités » dont tu parles ne sont que le bras armé d'intérêts nationaux, et parfois même privés. Leur « haute moralité » les mène très souvent à commettre des crimes au nom de ces intérêts, édictés en lois sur leur territoire et dont les principes sont propagés partout dans le monde où s'étend leur influence économique et militaire. Comme c'est légal de leur point de vue, pour eux ce ne sont pas des crimes, et gare à ceux qui prétendent le contraire.

Une autorité, une loi, ça n'a aucun caractère universel. Ça n'a qu'une existence locale, dans l'espace et dans le temps. Ce n'est ni l'État fédéral américain ni le FBI qui fait la loi à Hong Kong, Pékin ou à Paris, et ce ne sont pas non plus les lois américaines qui y sont appliquées... du moins pas encore complètement. C'est d'ailleurs ce caractère local qui a permis  aux Américains d'installer un centre de rétention de « terroristes présumés » à Guantanamo, parce que le rapt, la détention indéfinie sans avocat ni jugement et la torture seraient considérés des crimes chez eux.

De la même manière, la propriété, et par voie de conséquence le vol et la contrefaçon, c'est avant tout une question de point de vue.
Lorsqu'un pays en écrase militairement un autre pour prendre le contrôle de ses ressources naturelles, le premier considère qu'il favorise le commerce.
Quand une entreprise qui vend des pommes prend une pomme stylisée pour logo, une autre entreprise d'un autre pays qui vend des ordinateurs et des services Internet et qui a une pomme différente comme logo considère que c'est du vol _(de la contrefaçon)_ et la poursuit.
Lorsqu'une industrie parvient à développer, grâce à son pouvoir politique et économique, une législation qui lui confère la propriété durable des abstractions (identiques ou similaires) dont elle réclame être à l'origine, et qui impose le paiement d'une rente contre leur usage, elle considère comme des criminels ceux qui ne se plient pas à son commerce et à son modèle. Pourtant, pour la plupart des asiatique, la propriété intellectuelle n'existe pas ou pas depuis longtemps.

Bref, les crimes attribués à MegaUpload le sont du point de vue d'américains qui s'érigent en autorités, lesquels peuvent à bien des égards être également considérés comme des criminels du point de vue de ceux qui ne se reconnaissent pas dans les intérêts qu'ils défendent et les moyens qu'ils emploient... même de nombreux américains sont de cet avis.


----------



## Abd Salam (3 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Les voleurs ce sont les gens qui partageaient les fichiers jusqu'à preuve du contraire.



Bon, d'accord avec ton point de vue : les responsables de MégaUpload étaient des _connards_ incompétents, qui n'avaient aucune idée de ce qui se tramait sous leur nez, les pauvres !  

Mais tu veux dire aussi que tu *contredis* PA5CAL quand il prétend que MégaUpload proposait une alternative économique en se débarrassant des "majors" ?...   

MégaUpload savait ou ne savait pas ce qu'était la nature du trafic sur ses sites ?...


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> Bon, d'accord avec ton point de vue : les responsables de MégaUpload étaient des _connards_ incompétents, qui n'avaient aucune idée de ce qui se tramait sous leur nez, les pauvres !  .



Non, je n'ai jamais dit ça. Pour moi, le seul _connard _dans cette affaire, c'est toi.


----------



## Abd Salam (3 Février 2012)

PA5CAL a dit:


> ...



Tu voulais en venir où ?

Que si d'autres ont commis un ou des délits, je n'ai pas le droit de trouver ça "pas bien" quand c'est MégaUpload qui le fait ?...

Ouais... ça se défends.


----------



## tirhum (3 Février 2012)

Abd Salam a dit:


> La répression, c'est du droit. *La répression, c'est de l'état de droit*.


C'est aussi pour ça qu'il y a des garde-fous...
Pour éviter que l'état de droit ne finisse par... ne plus le devenir...


----------



## Abd Salam (3 Février 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Non, je n'ai jamais dit ça. Pour moi, le seul _connard _dans cette affaire, c'est moi.



Si si, tu prétends que les responsables de MégaUpload ne pouvaient pas savoir ce qui se tramait... faut être un sacré _connard_, pour que les premiers concernés ne se rendent pas compte que le trafic sur MégaUpload était principalement -pour ne pas dire uniquement- une question de piratage.


----------



## bompi (3 Février 2012)

Ça tourne en rond, tout ça. On rouvrira (peut-être) plus tard si quelque chose d'intéressant survient.


----------



## Bigdidou (17 Février 2012)

Ça y est !
Après 3 ans, la commission Hadopi vient de transmettre aux tribunaux les premiers fruits de son travail acharné. 165 dossier transmis aux tribunaux, tout de même.
A 1500 &#8364;, l'amende, ça va en rapporter des sous ! De quoi payer un beau buffet pour fêter ça.
Et c'est pas fini : ils vont se rencontrer, tenez vous bien (tenez vous mieux, comme disait Desproges), une fois par semaine pour statuer sur les prochains dossiers à transmettre.
Comment vont-ils tenir un tel rythme ? Mystère...


Bon, on va pas se plaindre d'une telle inefficacité, mais quand même, quel gaspillage écoeurant...


----------



## bompi (17 Février 2012)

Bon. Si j'ai fermé le fil, ce n'est pour en voir de nouveaux ressurgir


----------

